# My Bronze Diver addiction!!



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys

Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?

Mine all started when Panerai brought out their Bronze submersible, I immedietly tried to get one where I live in the UK but had no chance with only a few coming in, and those all being snapped up by directors of the showrooms ( No doubt as investments soon to appear at 3x retail on the used scene)

Giving up in the UK I tried Italy thinking I might have more chance where they were made, but found like the UK there were none available, so I gave up.

However I started to look at other makes that offered bronze Divers, and ended up getting a Helson shark diver and an Ancon M26 Tank, both of which are great watches, finally today picking up my third a Marinez black dial at a Bargain £200 delivered today.

Now personally I am not into blingy watches, I do not own a single gold watch preferring more understated stainless steel. So when my Helson and Ancon arrived looking like a bar of solid blingy plated gold I thought no way man, got to tone them babies down a bit.

So I started looking at the forced Patina methods on the site, and thought as I normally have a tray of eggs in the fridge the good old bagged watch and egg was the way forward.

I gave the Helson and the Ancon the treatment, and have just taken the Marenez out of the bag.

All 3 watches have reacted differently, the Helson going a more muted darker Bronze, losing its fake gold look, and the Ancon a more reddish tone, which looks really nice.

The Maranez has also gone a more Matt bronze with a certain amount of aged staining on the bezel, but still looking very cool, and defo a lot more than its £200 price tag (You gotta get one guys)

As I was never into chemistry at school, I'm thinking the differing tones comes down to the makeup of the Bronze each manufacturer uses, but all 3 are looking great, and it has only stoked my addiction!

If I can find one I fancy a Kazimon 1500, although they seem to have vanished without trace (

Here are the pics of the 3, hope you can see the subtle differences in tone, although pics do lie.



















































So so to all you Diver fans who Havnt tried a Bronze case I would say, don't cos you will end up addicted like me!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah it's an addiction that we all seem to have ....BAD!!! And I don't see it stopping any time soon. lol


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice trio


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your great looking trio.
They look fantastic with the patina, but the Maranez is Brass, right ?
Enjoy those babies !

Regards,


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Have look at the Prometheus Posiden prep order imaging a iwc aquatimer in bronze


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Great line up. Those look great! I really like the looks of the Ancon. My only bronze watch was a green Helberg CH6. I foolishly sold it and have missed it ever since.

I actually ordered the blue brass Maranez on Friday and it's due to arrive tomorrow. At $299 I thought it was worth a shot even though I think it might be too big. I like that it has a sandwich dial and double domed acrylic crystal. Looking forward to seeing it in person.

Cheers,

Casey




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarEagle8613 (Feb 4, 2015)

NICE! I've actually never seen a bronze diver BUT I want one! Any suggestions for one sub-$500?


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I'd have an addiction to em if I COULD AFFORD EM!!!!
Waaay above my pay grade.

X traindriver Art


----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Sweet trio! Some day......Some day.....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> I'd have an addiction to em if I COULD AFFORD EM!!!!
> Waaay above my pay grade.
> 
> X traindriver Art


The Maranez comes in at $299, bit of a deal no?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> The Maranez comes in at $299, bit of a deal no?


It's brass, though. Isn't it?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> It's brass, though. Isn't it?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Sure Patinates up nice though, and size wise it wears a lot smaller than the Helson and Tank.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I only have one, but IMO, among the best as far as quality for value.


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

I know how everyone feel about bronze, I had it bad also.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


some nice looking straps there are they toshi?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> some nice looking straps there are they toshi?


Yes, antique leather on the Ancon, and chocolate on the Helson. Rich does make a great strap!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Great looking trio and a very nice job on the forced patina.

I'm in the same boat with bronze having had a couple of Maranez Layans and a Makara Octopus in the collection at various times.
I don't see myself without a bronze particularly now since I've finally got my ultimate;


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a nice looking trio of bronze dive watches. Congrats!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Just to be clear, the Maranez Rawaii is brass. These are a fantastic deal and wear smaller than the size would suggest. (I have the green sandwich dial and a 47mm brass Bangla) 
Brass and bronze will patinate differently. I don't have a bronze watch but have experimented with my 2 Maranez models in amonia fumes. There is a thread here some where about forced patina and if you have a FB account you can look up "Maranez watches fans"


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a few as well, and I have the ch8 in bronze incoming, plus the new Makara sea turtle as well, and Magrette Vantage also.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

A couple more


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

And these are now gone, but not forgotten 

























Plus us a Magrette Regatare bronze.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

ADDICTION!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You defo have it bad!!!!!

Loving that collection!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks to all you guys who posted pics, some great Bronze/Brass watches on here!!!

And now even more that i might have to accommodate in my watch box!!!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this thread is so much win
bronze/brass watches are really growing on me, congrats to all the lucky owners
and also really nice straps you have there

my first brass watch in my stable, and I hope to add others!


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> this thread is so much win
> bronze/brass watches are really growing on me, congrats to all the lucky owners
> and also really nice straps you have there
> 
> my first brass watch in my stable, and I hope to add others!


looks good!!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks mate 



Casanova Jr. said:


> looks good!!!


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

My first bronze watch was an Armida 1000M with brown dial. Sold it to fund something else. Next, I was lucky enough to score a Kaventsmann Triggerfish (to complete the serendipity, I've got #1 of 30), and just a few weeks ago picked up a Helberg CH1. I have never tried to force patina on any of them, I love to watch them change over time just by being out in their natural environment. I've had the Kav about two years now and it looks like the old friend that is is. The CH1 is already losing its shine (BTW the CNC'ed buckles that come with the Helberg are a work of art in themselves.)
Although I passed on getting one at least for now, I think the best bargain in bronze watches just might be the Heroic 18. $798 with three quality straps AND buckles. They are sold out on their own site but last I looked Militare Watch had a couple left.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

roadie said:


> ADDICTION!


My sincerest apologies gents, I borrowed this pic from the FB page "Maranez Watches Fans".


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

WarEagle8613 said:


> NICE! I've actually never seen a bronze diver BUT I want one! Any suggestions for one sub-$500?


Head over to Makara's website now and you can get in on the preorder of the Sea Turtle for $295. They'll be shipping in a matter of days!


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

So another dangerous wallet busting thread! But love it. I have just finished explaining to my wife that 2 watches last month was perfectly normal and that the itch had been scratched. Now I need to find a way of explaining that a bronze diver is in a whole must have category of its own. 
Loving this thread, did a bit of research last night but will look some more. I can see a well patinated diver on a raw edge canvas strap sitting perfectly with the rest of the collection. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

stonehead887 said:


> So another dangerous wallet busting thread! But love it. I have just finished explaining to my wife that 2 watches last month was perfectly normal and that the itch had been scratched. Now I need to find a way of explaining that a bronze diver is in a whole must have category of its own.
> Loving this thread, did a bit of research last night but will look some more. I can see a well patinated diver on a raw edge canvas strap sitting perfectly with the rest of the collection. Keep the pics coming!


Just tell her big Clive says you gotta get one or the big WIS boys will pick on you and chant,

"You ain't got a Bronzo"

Come on no woman likes her boy to be bullied )


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

great looking Trio. Love your Choices for Strap.
beside the Panerai, i really think that Ennebi makes some of the most beautiful Bronzos. you should consider it as a good alternative .

picture taken from Ennebi's Facebook
that's one example










but you should also check out this Thread. you'll finds lots of Beautiful Models:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ennebi-fondale-appreciation-society-402000.html

Cheers


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Maranez landed less than an hour ago. I'm not going to force patina since part of the fun for me is seeing the gradual progress. I did the same with my bronze CH6 and it actually happened pretty quickly.

Actually like this one even more than I thought I would. The acrylic dome is sweet 



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Naval Destroyer - Bronze and Stainless Steel









Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited - Bronze and Stainless Steel with Ted Su Bronze Dive Buckle & Leather Strap.










Timemachinist Mark 4 QAR - Brass, Bronze and Copper with Emeralds & Sapphires


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that is one crazy bronze!!

Loving it )


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Medusa said:


> Timemachinist Naval Destroyer - Bronze and Stainless Steel
> 
> View attachment 2931450
> 
> ...


wow never seen this before


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I totally agree with you, Ennebi watches are pure awesomeness 
but I'd need a mortgage to buy one, damn!



Tony A.H said:


> great looking Trio. Love your Choices for Strap.
> beside the Panerai, i really think that Ennebi makes some of the most beautiful Bronzos. you should consider it as a good alternative .
> 
> picture taken from Ennebi's Facebook
> ...


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I cannot find the bronze model on Maranez's website. Only the stainless steel case. Must be out of stock.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

crkline2 said:


> I cannot find the bronze model on Maranez's website. Only the stainless steel case. Must be out of stock.


Probably are as seems everyone on here has bought one!

But at that price you couldn't say no.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

crkline2 said:


> I cannot find the bronze model on Maranez's website. Only the stainless steel case. Must be out of stock.


They're actually brass not bronze. If you look at the Rawai scroll down past the stainless and the brass models will show up.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

love the  Maranez but only concern about the acrylic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ennebi makes good bronze watches as well. I had a Helson bronze SD before but sold it after i bought my Ennebi bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Would break my heart to sell my Helson!!

It is one of my "Like everything about it" watches.

Yours looked awesome.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

My stable...so far. xD
A Makara Turtle and Magrette Vantage are on their way...


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll leave this here. Awesome bronzos.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> My stable...so far. xD
> A Makara Turtle and Magrette Vantage are on their way...


Nice collection! The Benarus is coming up as my favourite so far, it's the case shape that's doing it. Second up is the Helson although a very different case shape. I know being as WIS can be out of control but I am seriously thinking of selling my guitar gear to fund one. What to do? No more rocking out but I will have an awesome bronze to remind me of how much playing I could have had


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

stonehead887 said:


> Nice collection! The Benarus is coming up as my favourite so far, it's the case shape that's doing it. Second up is the Helson although a very different case shape. I know being as WIS can be out of control but I am seriously thinking of selling my guitar gear to fund one. What to do? No more rocking out but I will have an awesome bronze to remind me of how much playing I could have had


I agree; the Benarus is "first among equals" in my collection... Good luck picking one up though. Like the Halios "Puck" the Moray 47 is hard to come by; owners rarely sell...
Happy hunting!


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Sry to ruin the party but not the biggest fan of bronze/brass. For some reason I don't like the look of it on a leather strap, which is why I sold my A1 brass. Beautiful watch though...

Perhaps its more of a white people/pirate infatuation type of thing... lol I keed, I keed... don't be throwing yo eggs at me


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I've gone from Olivier (good watch, horrible maker) , to Halios Tropik B (Fantastic watch just a bit too small for me on wrist), to Maranez and Armada Brass watches and finally ended up with this under appreciated Helson:









Buccaneer Bronze on Panatime Prestige Stingray strap. 
This one just felt right all around for me on the wrist and with the look. I do feel leather on bronze is a difficult one to do as rubber, or a waterproof/resistant animal hide, sail cloth, canvas or even a PVD mesh work best for the maritime sentiment a bronze dive watch has.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ever since I laid my eyes on the bronze Helson Shark Diver, I've had it bad, bronze and brass, here's what I have for now with 3 more incoming!

Brass Helson









Bronze Makara









Brass Armida









Bronze Helberg









Bronze Ancon









Brass Maranez Rawai, Bronze Makara Sea Turtle and Bronze Magrette Vantage all inbound as well......and I'm not done.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> I totally agree with you, Ennebi watches are pure awesomeness
> but I'd need a mortgage to buy one, damn!


it would still be a lot cheaper than what the OP was after ! (that is the Panerai 382).


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Maranez Rawaii. Sealed in amonia fumes for 8 hours, scrubbed with steel wool.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great collection jricher!!

And Tony will you stop mentioning Panerai Bronzo!! It upsets me (

And all you Panerai Bronzo owners, can you PM me your addresses and times your at work!!

Just out of interest )


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Due to lots of great shots by fellow bronzies, I am now thinking of an Armida a8, anyone got one?

Your views and pics if poss.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Killer straps &#55357;&#56836;



bigclive2011 said:


> Great collection jricher!!
> 
> And Tony will you stop mentioning Panerai Bronzo!! It upsets me (
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Craustin

Maranez is from a Spanish supplier on E Bay carlottin1 and the Helson is from Rich at Toshi straps who has a very good website.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Finally got my PVD shark mesh for the Bronze Buccaneer. Works quite well.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great collection jricher!!


Thanks! Here's the newly acquire Maranez Rawai.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Due to lots of great shots by fellow bronzies, I am now thinking of an Armida a8, anyone got one?
> 
> Your views and pics if poss.


Yup and I love it! It's one of my favorite watches. Super comfortable and great looking!


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Due to lots of great shots by fellow bronzies, I am now thinking of an Armida a8, anyone got one?
> 
> Your views and pics if poss.


Here's just a few more shots...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks ORG , looks great, think I will pick one up.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

great pics for an awesome watch
love the matching with the different Zulus with bronze/pvd hardware



OneRandomGeek said:


> Here's just a few more shots...
> 
> View attachment 3015314
> 
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

If you ever look to sell the helberg let me know! That's, I think, my favorite look I've seen.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Question about the different bronzes...
Are the Aluminum bronzes any 'worse' than the other bronzes or is it just different? I know Ancon uses the aluminum one. 
thanks!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Aluminum bronze tends to have a blacker patina but will minimize green rub off on people's skin versus regular bronze which has a more reddish brown patina. Brass will patina somewhat in the middle and doesn't have the green rub off but won't patina with liver of sulfur/egg like bronze will (there are other options).


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

So far, in my price range, are the Maranez Bangla which is brass or the Ancon Sea Shadow Bronze. I favor the Maranez case and the fact that I can get the green dial while the Ancon I can get is a brown dial...but it's bronze which I think is the better option. Any thoughts?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jaywinston41 said:


> Question about the different bronzes...
> Are the Aluminum bronzes any 'worse' than the other bronzes or is it just different? I know Ancon uses the aluminum one.
> thanks!


Best show you with examples but basically Alu-bronze as used in the Olivier develops a grey hue










Brass like Alu-bronze has a blackish patina when forced but still retains its yellowish hue










And finally the daddy that is CuSn8 bronze, this develops a reddish brown hue with age and its patina when forced is dark brown


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

So it looks like two watches have come my way, possibly, in my price range. I'm wondering what your thoughts are between the Ancon sea dweller which is Bronze and the maranez Bangla (the style which I prefer) that is brass. I may be able to get them both at a similar price point.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

OLIVIER's Oxidation is one of the Nicest

i saw a Blue Dial well Patina-ed Olivier that looks almost PVD-ed. very NICE.



Luminated said:


> Best show you with examples but basically Alu-bronze as used in the Olivier develops a grey hue


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> OLIVIER's Oxidation is one of the Nicest
> 
> i saw a Blue Dial well Patina-ed Olivier that looks almost PVD-ed. very NICE.


You can achieve an almost PVD look with CuSn8 bronze too if you check my tutorial on forcing patina with liver of sulphur.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> You can achieve an almost PVD look with CuSn8 bronze too if you check my tutorial on forcing patina with liver of sulphur.


+1. But, unlike PVD, if you want to change it...some silver polish will make it sparkle like virgin bronze again. That's the advantage with a bronze case; there's many possibilities to the hue you can achieve.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

which Bangla are you talking about? the 44 or the 47? they have different specs and price point, check Maranez website

in case we are talking about the Bangla 44, I'd go with the Ancon if the price point is similar
Ancon is a more expensive piece and it is full bronze



jaywinston41 said:


> So it looks like two watches have come my way, possibly, in my price range. I'm wondering what your thoughts are between the Ancon sea dweller which is Bronze and the maranez Bangla (the style which I prefer) that is brass. I may be able to get them both at a similar price point.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> If I can find one I fancy a Kazimon 1500, although they seem to have vanished without trace (


There's 2 Kazimon 1500's on the sales forum now. One from Kazimon himself!

I've owned 3 Kazimon bronzes. A 1500 bronze version 1, a 1500 version 2 (copper bezel), and a bronze nautilus. All great watches. I've also owned a Helson bronze gauge. The only bronze I have now is the Ennebi, and it's my favorite of all.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm enjoying my Armida A 1, my first brass watch. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I reached out to Kazim like two weeks ago on WUS and email. No response.

I'm sure he's a busy person but damn, I want that watch! lol



pbj204 said:


> There's 2 Kazimon 1500's on the sales forum now. One from Kazimon himself!
> 
> I've owned 3 Kazimon bronzes. A 1500 bronze version 1, a 1500 version 2 (copper bezel), and a bronze nautilus. All great watches. I've also owned a Helson bronze gauge. The only bronze I have now is the Ennebi, and it's my favorite of all.
> 
> View attachment 3104570


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

More great bronze/Brass shots!!

Just loving them, so keep em coming!!

My Maranez is coming on nicely now.





















And the the lume is really wicked.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this is so incredibly awesome



caesarmascetti said:


>


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A strap change for the Ancon changes its look.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Only one, all naturally aged.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I have two bronze watches one Helberg and one H2O Kalmar Mokume Gane CuSn8/SS


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love those Helberg!!

Just a bit too expensive for me as we get clobbered for 20% tax in the UK!!

My Maranez is gonna have a vinegar Sauna today so will post an after piccy.

Currently looking like this.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Vinegar sauna under way.

Will post after pics.















Gonna give it a few hours and then have a look.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

4 hours later, it has taken on a reddish hue which I like, so pleased with the result.





















Gonna give my Helson a go now and see what a Bronze case does.

This is what it looks like now pre sauna.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Clive. Do you plan to "clean it up", for example with toothpaste, before mounting it on the strap agani? Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Thanks for sharing, Clive. Do you plan to "clean it up", for example with toothpaste, before mounting it on the strap agani? Cheers, Bill P.


Am just drying it off as it is to see the final result, but if I don't like it a bit of Cape cod action will bring it back.

What fun eh )


----------



## Pyrrhus (Feb 5, 2015)

This bronze Wolverine watch looks good, only 20 bucks. Must be rare watch cuz I don't see any retail that sells it.

Wolverine Bronze Tone Mens Watch on 9"Leather Band Black Face w Batt | eBay


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

mekenical said:


> I have two bronze watches one Helberg and one H2O Kalmar Mokume Gane CuSn8/SS


Nice! That Kalmar is really cool. I love that Clemens uses some pretty unusual materials on some of his watches.

Not so unusual but I wish he was still making the bronze CH6. I really miss my green one and am kicking myself for selling it.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Took the Helson out of the sauna and it was hideous bright green!!

So rubbed that off, and don't think I will vinegar that one again.

Might give the Ancon a try to see what happens to that, as the Maranez came out really nice, has gone a nice greenish reddy brown now.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A newcomer to the bronze ranks: the Makara Sea Turtle.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Lots of great photos in here! b-)

Do you guys feel the bronze finish makes the watch more versatile with dress shirts, or do your bronze and brass watches go more with T-shirts and jeans?

This bronze bug may be contagious.... :-d


----------



## Manvito (Aug 3, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Took the Helson out of the sauna and it was hideous bright green!!
> 
> So rubbed that off, and don't think I will vinegar that one again.
> 
> ...


that is some fantastic patina! It's super interesting and has a ton going on with it. I like the strap a lot too.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well the original ones were. I have one. It's awesome, brass or not. Someone asked me if was a PAM. For $250 (what I paid) that's pretty darn good!!



Drop of a Hat said:


> bigclive2011 said:
> 
> 
> > The Maranez comes in at $299, bit of a deal no?
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Is this a bronze or brass maranez?



Manvito said:


> bigclive2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Took the Helson out of the sauna and it was hideous bright green!!
> ...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

jaywinston41 said:


> Is this a bronze or brass maranez?


This one is brass. I have SS black. Great timepiece for the price.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I have the brass bangla. Came to me already with patina. Looks great but I love what you're looks like- lot of variation. How'd you do it?



Craustin1 said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a bronze or brass maranez?
> ...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Got bitten by the bug myself. Really loving it so far - and agree with the other mention about bronze dressing more casually.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I too got bitten by the brass/bronze bug. I have an Armida A1 and Lum-Tec B 18 and incoming today is another Armida A1, this one with a green dial. Great casual watches! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

NeedAG said:


> Lots of great photos in here! b-)
> 
> Do you guys feel the bronze finish makes the watch more versatile with dress shirts, or do your bronze and brass watches go more with T-shirts and jeans?
> 
> This bronze bug may be contagious.... :-d


My Armida A8 is great with jeans/casual. My Steinhart bronze NavB is great at work (khakis and a polo or button down). And my new Makara with the maroon dial is so classy I will definitely wear it as a dress watch if I can pair it with the right strap.


----------



## panabaruk (Mar 16, 2015)

bronze... ok brass for 2015 .!!!4 sure


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

gaopa said:


> I too got bitten by the brass/bronze bug. I have an Armida A1 and Lum-Tec B 18 and incoming today is another Armida A1, this one with a green dial. Great casual watches! Cheers, Bill P.


Both look great but that B18 is something special, if you don't stop showing pics of it Bill I will be forced to block your posts. lol


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I like bronze. Just don't over do the design and they will be fine.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Luminated said:


> Both look great but that B18 is something special, if you don't stop showing pics of it Bill I will be forced to block your posts. lol


hee...hee.... aren't we a bunch of enablers! 

Here is my latest, a green dial Armida A1. There is no hope for me, I fear!  Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Took the Helson out of the sauna and it was hideous bright green!!
> 
> So rubbed that off, and don't think I will vinegar that one again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the before and after pictures of your patina process. I could not help but notice how different some of the coloring is on the Maranez and was wondering why when compared to your other watches. Do you know if the Maranez uses a poured cast case or if your Helson uses a machined case?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> CH6


Loving the watch but especially loving that strap, frigging awesome.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Loving the watch but especially loving that strap, frigging awesome.


Initially thought I'd put it on the Sea Turtle... Decided to save it for the CH6.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Well I found my bronze watch. This one is so mine when it is released.


----------



## michaelzhang (May 31, 2014)

The next will be this one.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good colours coming out after its vinegar sauna!!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Showing some character after an overnight kayak/camping trip in the Florida Keys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

For the money, value for what you get, and quality: 

Maranez bangla or helberg ch6?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My bronze Lum-Tec Combat B18 has quickly become a favorite of mine! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## maxpower419 (Nov 11, 2008)

roadie said:


> ADDICTION!


hey guys,
man I haven't posted in Forever... But I've got the bronze/brass bug real bad now
does anyone know which brand and model the middle two in the top row are? I've never seen them
before and it seems they have second hands located at the 6 o'clock position which is a highly desirable feature for me

Thanks!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

maxpower419 said:


> hey guys,
> man I haven't posted in Forever... But I've got the bronze/brass bug real bad now
> does anyone know which brand and model the middle two in the top row are? I've never seen them
> before and it seems they have second hands located at the 6 o'clock position which is a highly desirable feature for me
> ...


A Bob Wellson is one of them but not sure of the other.


----------



## chrisre (Mar 16, 2015)

Hope to receive my Aquadive on Tuesday 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxpower419 (Nov 11, 2008)

Luminated said:


> A Bob Wellson is one of them but not sure of the other.


Thanks a bunch for pointing that out! cool looking watch, theres one for sale here too, but I cant find much on their quality/reputation, thinking I'm better off with one of those Maranez... Hopefully someone chimes in on the one to the left of it


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

jaywinston41 said:


> For the money, value for what you get, and quality:
> 
> Maranez bangla or helberg ch6?


CH6. If you can get one...don't hesitate. All CUSN8 isn't created equal; some "patinates" (is that a word?) better than others. The grade of bronze Clemens used on the CH6 was phenomenal. And, with "drilled lugs" the watch is VERY strap-friendly... Adjusted movement AND German QC? Pretty hard to beat that...


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Newest bronze Addition










With the Octopus I already had.










And a new brass arrival.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Be sure to drop a photo or two here!



chrisre said:


> Hope to receive my Aquadive on Tuesday


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Complete and utter bronze nut here.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

That is great patina, Luminated! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

gaopa said:


> That is great patina, Luminated! Cheers, Bill P.


Bill mate no photos do it justice, it's multicoloured with reds, greens and browns all through it.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm sure, Laminated, that on your wrist that one is a beauty! I'm enjoying my bronze Lum-Tec Combat B18. This past weekend I had a custom watch strap maker make me a strap which I really like on the watch. He let me see the leather samples and made it to exactly fit my wrist. Yep, brass and bronze watches are lots of fun to own/wear. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't get bronze


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

gaopa said:


> I'm sure, Laminated, that on your wrist that one is a beauty! I'm enjoying my bronze Lum-Tec Combat B18. This past weekend I had a custom watch strap maker make me a strap which I really like on the watch. He let me see the leather samples and made it to exactly fit my wrist. Yep, brass and bronze watches are lots of fun to own/wear. Cheers, Bill P.


Nice strap! Looks great with it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The Ostrich strap I'd ordered for my SeaTurtle finally arrived today, took a bit of time mounting it due to it being a very tight fit. I reckon it compliments the bronze case and teal dial beautifully.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> The Ostrich strap I'd ordered for my SeaTurtle finally arrived today, took a bit of time mounting it due to it being a very tight fit. I reckon it compliments the bronze case and teal dial beautifully.


sweet patina... Nice combo.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is my Armida A1 brass at sunrise on the South Carolina coast. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Bronze and stainless Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited on a Ted Su leather strap with bronze dive buckle.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

My bronze/brass buddies lined up for a family photo.

Say "cheese"


----------



## panabaruk (Mar 16, 2015)

great!



gaopa said:


> I too got bitten by the brass/bronze bug. I have an Armida A1 and Lum-Tec B 18 and incoming today is another Armida A1, this one with a green dial. Great casual watches! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

awesome line-up! and great straps as well
I guess you have an hard time every morning in choosing which one to pick



Luminated said:


> My bronze/brass buddies lined up for a family photo.
> 
> Say "cheese"


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

What would be a fair price for one on the market?



watermanxxl said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> > For the money, value for what you get, and quality:
> ...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

they float around 550-700 usd in watchrecon, depending on condition, additional straps and such

I don't have one but I think they are worth every penny. Helberg/H2O has great reputation for quality



jaywinston41 said:


> What would be a fair price for one on the market?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice Trio...There are worse addictions to have..


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> awesome line-up! and great straps as well
> I guess you have an hard time every morning in choosing which one to pick


I do try not to always pick one of my Makaras but it's so difficult because they are so darn comfy.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

those are the kind of problems i like



Luminated said:


> I do try not to always pick one of my Makaras but it's so difficult because they are so darn comfy.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Trio...There are worse addictions to have..


nice patina and perfect strap.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope brass is ok

Pre ordered this.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/pre-...ch-regia-timepieces-1736546.html#post14431826


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Decided to give my Benarus a one off patina treatment with the case getting a heavy patina and highly polished bezel.

Totally different than all my others and I love it.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Decided to give my Benarus a one off patina treatment with the case getting a heavy patina and highly polished bezel.
> 
> Totally different than all my others and I love it.


I really like that look. Nice one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Decided to give my Benarus a one off patina treatment with the case getting a heavy patina and highly polished bezel.
> 
> Totally different than all my others and I love it.


That denim strap with contrast stitching isn't hurting either.... Nice combo.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ancon sea shadow- $375
Helberg ch6- $525
Ancon tank $550

Financial considerations taken into account which do you go with and why?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Regia - $350
Ancon sea shadow- $375
Helberg ch6- $525
Ancon tank $550


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

jaywinston41 said:


> Ancon sea shadow- $375
> Helberg ch6- $525
> Ancon tank $550
> 
> Financial considerations taken into account which do you go with and why?


Helberg; adjusted movement, German quality control AND probably THE best grade of bronze I've seen in a wristwatch... Good luck finding one though; they're plucked as soon as they pop up.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Helberg; adjusted movement, German quality control *AND probably THE best grade of bronze I've seen in a wristwatch... *Good luck finding one though; they're plucked as soon as they pop up.


I question that fact....










.... but than again I may be a little bias considering the patina I've got here. LOL


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I question that fact....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL... Looks like copper. What a gorgeous red patina... THIS is what "buying bronze" is all about.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> LoL... Looks like copper. What a gorgeous red patina... THIS is what "buying bronze" is all about.


Mate if I could replicate that patina time and again I'd patent the process. lol

Seriously no amount of photos can do it justice its that incredible looking.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

So I'd been on a mission for an affordable bronze. I had the Maranez Bangla and liked it but it was a bit tall for me. Then I loved the helberg ch6 and thought I had one and when it came it was stainless!!! Gave up on that and found this. Not as much bronze as I had been looking for but it did cover my love of the all black look and bronze with one watch. It's really beautiful in person.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Cobra is just bada$$! excellent choice



jaywinston41 said:


> So I'd been on a mission for an affordable bronze. I had the Maranez Bangla and liked it but it was a bit tall for me. Then I loved the helberg ch6 and thought I had one and when it came it was stainless!!! Gave up on that and found this. Not as much bronze as I had been looking for but it did cover my love of the all black look and bronze with one watch. It's really beautiful in person.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

CH6 is the only bronze I own, without the original clownish buckles and no forced patina.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's a gorgeous watches. When my fake one arrived (stainless) and I tried it on the buckle was about as large as the watch itself!!!



ChuckW said:


> CH6 is the only bronze I own, without the original clownish buckles and no forced patina.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

xzqt said:


> Hope brass is ok
> 
> Pre ordered this.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/pre-...ch-regia-timepieces-1736546.html#post14431826


Regia got an update on their FB.
All watches has been assembled, cased, regulated and went thru the dry/wet water resist test.
From the FB, the NH35 also has custom signed rotor. An extra custom made leather strap too !

Shipment should start next week !

https://www.facebook.com/regia.timepieces

Will post review as soon as its on hand.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Its been confirmed on the website and FB.
The watch had arrived and delivery starts next week.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg does it again.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

That maroon dial...


----------



## kayuecheng (Apr 30, 2015)

roadie said:


> ADDICTION!


Wow, this is a huge collection. Can you tell me what do you think about the Bob Wellson Bronze Seal 2015? I can't find a lot of information about this brand, but I sure like the look of it. I am debating between the Bob Wellson Bronze Seal 2015, Armida A8 Brass, Maranez Rawai Brass, and also one of the Ancon Brass/Bronze watches.....
thanks


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

All the links to Bob Wellson Watches are broken, looks like he may be out of business. Given the comments about those watches on other WUS-type sites, there appears to be good reason why. And just to throw in some subjectivity: maybe ripping off the Panerai design (can't even raise the bar to "homage" status) had some reason to do with that?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Benarus Bronze MO



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Timegentlemenplease (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone got experience with one of these? It'll be my first bronze.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

Olivier - Aluminium bronze watch, beautiful watch, great potencial beginning, unhappy realization and sad in the end... but I love it anyway and wear it 95% of time.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Sedlinarkrage said:


> View attachment 4335089


Great looking combination


----------



## FMAMRADIO (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure if I've posted it yet but here's the Sea Turtle....Magrette Vantage just passed through customs in LA, should be on the east coast soon!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still got the addiction!!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

few pics of my Magrette Vantage with different straps
btw you can see also the patina evolution over time

with OEM leather strap



















Meyhofer synthetic textile strap, cheap but really nice option



















and the newly arrived SteveO canvas strap


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

good taste.
all Straps look Great. the Meyhofer Textile is pretty Neat :-!.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tony A.H said:


> good taste.
> all Straps look Great. the Meyhofer Textile is pretty Neat :-!.


Thanks Tony
I have few Meyhofer straps and they never disappoint, excellent value for money


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Got my Gruppo Gamma bronze vanguard building up some natural patina

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Brown leather looks good with a Bronze buckle as well!!









Oh no this could be the start of a bronze buckle addiction as well!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> Got my Gruppo Gamma bronze vanguard building up some natural patina
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Nice patina on a sweet looking watch, health to enjoy my friend.



bigclive2011 said:


> Brown leather looks good with a Bronze buckle as well!!
> 
> View attachment 5318042
> 
> ...


You only realising this now. LOL. I'm twelve buckles bought and counting.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that Benarus is an obsession starter for sure!!

Great colour on the Patina!!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Luminated said:


>


Love it. I regret not jumping on these when they came out. Probably my most favorite bronze diver.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Now that Benarus is an obsession starter for sure!!
> 
> Great colour on the Patina!!


It was the bronzo which started it all for me.



ZASKAR36 said:


> Love it. I regret not jumping on these when they came out. Probably my most favorite bronze diver.


It's a great shape and if you can't pick one up secondhand the new Magrette vintage bronze is very similar and made from the same CuSn8.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Luminated
You got any idea how good that good that Octopus looks?
As Jed Clampett of the Beverley Hillbillies would say:
"Oooh doggies"!!! I reckon Jed would like the Octopus for
diving in the "concrete pond" out back.

Lou Snutt


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> Luminated
> You got any idea how good that good that Octopus looks?
> As Jed Clampett of the Beverley Hillbillies would say:
> "Oooh doggies"!!! I reckon Jed would like the Octopus for
> ...


Both the Moray and Octopus are comfortable watches but the Makara is the more comfortable. I love each design but for different reasons, the Moray is a traditional cushion design that looks great with a nice suit where as the Octopus is an edgy design and looks a serious chunk of metal with lots of presence yet you'd hardly know you're wearing it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminated

What is it in the Irish climate that produces the Patina on your watches ???

Keep posting them )


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Luminated
> 
> What is it in the Irish climate that produces the Patina on your watches ???
> 
> Keep posting them )


It's all out of a bottle as the girls would say. LOL

It was achieved with liver of sulphur and bit of elbow grease.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I continue to enjoy my Lum-Tec bronze Combat B18. I have it with me this week at the beach.:-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Been wearing this one this week, not a diver, but it's bronze


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good looking watch!!

As worn by Daniel Craig by the looks of it )


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Another "Not a Diver" but...Grail!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> Another "Not a Diver" but...Grail!
> 
> View attachment 5336058


Fantastically different watch!!

Loving it!!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

These to are my beach watches..


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 5339906
> View attachment 5339922
> 
> These to are my beach watches..


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Helson Bronze Sharkdiver 45


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Arrived a while ago but never added. Magrette vantage.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Here are my two!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Another just hit the mat )

Maranaez Bangla 44mm and very thick!!

Gonna see how we go with straps and Patina, defo not staying on the OEM!!

View attachment 5586273
View attachment 5586281
View attachment 5586305


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Knew I would find something better amongst this lot!!









So so decided on a green canvas strap by Giles at Schofield watches, think it goes well with the case in its current state of patina.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Lovely Strap! Looks great.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Got this back









Then I took it for a swim in LOS

















It's amazing that LOS does for Bronze, It was my first time using it on Bronze and it was definitely more effective than on Brass. I've only dunked it for I think 6-8 times in Los. The effects are way cooler than Brass.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great Patina!!

Have only egged, so will give that a try.


----------



## JB45 (May 21, 2009)

Love that Benarus, beautiful!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

My latest arrival, Poseidon on Strapcode canvas
No patina yet


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Luminated said:


> Mate if I could replicate that patina time and again I'd patent the process. lol
> 
> Seriously no amount of photos can do it justice its that incredible looking.


Come on, out with it! I have my bronze Poseidon coming tomorrow and I need that look.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's my Makara, natural patina, on a Vieux Halloo strap:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

izmarkie said:


> Come on, out with it! I have my bronze Poseidon coming tomorrow and I need that look.


Honestly mate I can't put my finger on why it came out so good. All I did was use the hot water from the tap and filled the basin and a cup with hot but not boiling hot water, placed the watch case in the basin for a minute whilst I added a couple of drops of LoS to the cup and mixed. After about a minute I dipped the watch head into the cup watching its colour, when it reached the colour you see I removed it and rinsed it under the tap.

Let it dry naturally and give it a coat of wax.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Luminated said:


> Honestly mate I can't put my finger on why it came out so good. All I did was use the hot water from the tap and filled the basin and a cup with hot but not boiling hot water, placed the watch case in the basin for a minute whilst I added a couple of drops of LoS to the cup and mixed. After about a minute I dipped the watch head into the cup watching its colour, when it reached the colour you see I removed it and rinsed it under the tap.
> 
> Let it dry naturally and give it a coat of wax.


Thanks. Gonna try this. It's pretty sweet as is though!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

izmarkie said:


> Thanks. Gonna try this. It's pretty sweet as is though!
> 
> View attachment 5599113


The only thing I did different is I didn't dip it in a bi-carb & water mix. But the beauty of bronze is if it's not right first time you can strip the patina and try again.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea spray and sunshine; my not be the most efficient way to patina a bronze case...but, it's certainly the most entertaining.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

In the UK we make use of the damp and rain with a bit of rust thrown in!!


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Clive, I love your posts, But how do you go from rolexes and PAMs to wearing micros? I went from micros to omegas, Tudors, and the like and can't go back. I love variety, but I'll throw my orange monster on and then just want to wear my speedy or black bay. I love some of these micros, but the fit and finishing of my higher end watches have spoiled them for me.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

My wish list:









I'll be purchasing one of these real soon. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Amazing eye candy in this thread. Agree with you...Bronze cased watches can become quite an addiction. *:-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got Bronze fever bad...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

busch12 said:


> Clive, I love your posts, But how do you go from rolexes and PAMs to wearing micros? I went from micros to omegas, Tudors, and the like and can't go back. I love variety, but I'll throw my orange monster on and then just want to wear my speedy or black bay. I love some of these micros, but the fit and finishing of my higher end watches have spoiled them for me.


You are not the first person to ask me this question.

I think I am a born WIS as I really do love watches irrespective of Brand!! So I wear any watch that draws me to it, be it £9K Rolex deep-sea or a £100 Seiko 007, so when I saw this Marinez Brass posted up by someone on this thread I fell in love with it, and so far the love has not waned )


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> You are not the first person to ask me this question.
> 
> I think I am a born WIS as I really do love watches irrespective of Brand!! So I wear any watch that draws me to it, be it £9K Rolex deep-sea or a £100 Seiko 007, so when I saw this Marinez Brass posted up by someone on this thread I fell in love with it, and so far the love has not waned )


Couldn't agree more, I the same as you in that I get equally as much pleasure wearing my micros as I do any of my expensive watches by it the TAG or Breitlings (Rolex now gone but not forgotten). The one thing I like about micros is that they dare to be different rather than just sticky to a tried and tested formula and quite often are design by enthusiasts just like ourselves, sure their fit and finish ain't quite as good but that's half the appeal because you then don't beat yourself up every time it gets a knock.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Luminated said:


> The only thing I did different is I didn't dip it in a bi-carb & water mix. But the beauty of bronze is if it's not right first time you can strip the patina and try again.


Followed your procedure. First time I went too far, immediately cleaned it with a tooth brush and vinegar/baking soda mix, rinsed, and started over. Hoping it smooths out a little.

The buckle came out awesome, I think. The reddest areas are where my thumb was when I was dipping--one pass holding each side.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

I wanted to see where the patina wentbefore selecting the materials for a custom strap. I have a couple different finishes of toad, and I'm thinking a glossy deep brown like this is going to look better than a natural matte finish. Plus, orange stitching and edges.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

yankeexpress, you have a great collection of bronze watches! In addition, your strap combos are equally great! Well done! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

"yankeexpress" can take any genre and just make one green (sick) with envy :-d:-d:-d

I'm convinced he's posted his sub collection multiple times, both stainless and PVD / DLC, just to taunt me. :-|

Fabulous collection!!! So wonderful to enjoy! :-!

RD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

izmarkie said:


> Followed your procedure. First time I went too far, immediately cleaned it with a tooth brush and vinegar/baking soda mix, rinsed, and started over. Hoping it smooths out a little.
> 
> The buckle came out awesome, I think. The reddest areas are where my thumb was when I was dipping--one pass holding each side.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy the same procedure worked for you too, now I'm heading to the patents office to register this. LOL

But on a more serious note the watch looks awesome, you've judged it perfectly IMO and it looks all the better for it.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Luminated said:


> I'm so happy the same procedure worked for you too, now I'm heading to the patents office to register this. LOL
> 
> But on a more serious note the watch looks awesome, you've judged it perfectly IMO and it looks all the better for it.


Thanks. Two days after my first taste of CuSn8 and I'm already itching for a Sea Turtle though. Need a higher bronze to dial/bezel ratio


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

gaopa said:


> yankeexpress, you have a great collection of bronze watches! In addition, your strap combos are equally great! Well done! Cheers, Bill P.


Thanks just having fun, enjoying these spring driven marvels!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great Benarus W/D


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Medusa said:


>


Wow that's not for the faint hearted


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez brass coming along nicely!!


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Never really like bronze watches but I saw one from Anonimo that was awesome. I have to find the pic.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

poloturbo said:


> Never really like bronze watches but I saw one from Anonimo that was awesome. I have to find the pic.


Maybe you mean this one that has caught a piece of my heart...










Enviado desde mi JY-S3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Are there any smaller Bronzo's out there? Like 42mm x 50mm tops x < 14mm height. I had the 42mm Helson Bronze SD, but too unwieldy. Very cool watch! Very poor QC. The 40mm SD looks really good, but I don't want to give that much money again to Helson.

I actually am liking this Archimede, but can't find out if they have improved the lume on the "Sporttaucher" line. The Helson -- I know the lume is good on that, but I want a discount 

If you have any ideas for me based on my size preference I'm all wrist. <$1000. as much as possible

RD


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Daily wear is bringing on the Patina!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

nice pics as usual, very charming patina and love the strap



bigclive2011 said:


> Daily wear is bringing on the Patina!!
> 
> View attachment 5657194
> View attachment 5657202
> View attachment 5657210


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Been in love with the Lumtec Combat series for what seems like a life time but never got round to owning one so when Chris decided to do a vintage dialed version complete with reverse lume dial in my favourite material I just had to get one.


















BTW the glow this thing gives off is shocking, seriously you could read a book or in my case navigated my way from my bedroom to the kitchen using only the glow. lol


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> nice pics as usual, very charming patina and love the strap


Thanks, the Patina has had no help so that is just the effects of atmosphere on the brass.

The strap is a leather lined canvas from Schofield watches, they are superb in all they do.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks for the info, I'll check immediately



bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks, the Patina has had no help so that is just the effects of atmosphere on the brass.
> 
> The strap is a leather lined canvas from Schofield watches, they are superb in all they do.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Daily wear is bringing on the Patina!!
> 
> View attachment 5657194
> View attachment 5657202
> View attachment 5657210


That looks great & fast

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> That looks great & fast
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Yes its the UK you see, nowhere near the valley of the sun!!

In fact right next door to the valley of the non stop rain!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes its the UK you see, nowhere near the valley of the sun!!
> 
> In fact right next door to the valley of the non stop rain!!


You ain't kidding. LOL


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tank on Toshi antique leather!!

One of my favourite combos.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Tank on Toshi antique leather!!
> 
> One of my favourite combos.
> 
> ...


If a watch could have a beard...this one would. Great combo.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still struggling to undo the buckle on this one )


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

jricher82 said:


> View attachment 5679890


What is this watch?

From Outer Space


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

A week after LoS, on a homemade strap, and looking far less red than it did the first day.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't have a bronze watch yet but if I ever get one, it will be this :


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

jricher82 said:


> View attachment 5679890


That floating case design (or whatever it is called) looks so damn cool.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd like me one of these.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

tetia said:


> What is this watch?
> 
> From Outer Space


DeepMarine prototype by Gyavius watches.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

izmarkie said:


> A week after LoS, on a homemade strap, and looking far less red than it did the first day.
> 
> View attachment 5716890


excellent strap choice... Bold; I like it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 with cobra shoes.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Killer Combo!!!!What an awesome strap! Is that the 42mm brass A1? ^^^
RD


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

jricher82 said:


> DeepMarine prototype by Gyavius watches.


I saw their website but no watches yet.This model is pricey?I was looking for the other model with the plongeur hand.










From Outer Space


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Killer Combo!!!!What an awesome strap! Is that the 42mm brass A1? ^^^
> RD


By looking at those shades of redish it is definitely the bigger brother cal.45


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

SuperP said:


> By looking at those shades of redish it is definitely the bigger brother cal.45


Thank you! After I noticed the HEV, I realized...
cheers
RD


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Are there any smaller Bronzo's out there? Like 42mm x 50mm tops x < 14mm height. I had the 42mm Helson Bronze SD, but too unwieldy. Very cool watch! Very poor QC. The 40mm SD looks really good, but I don't want to give that much money again to Helson.
> 
> I actually am liking this Archimede, but can't find out if they have improved the lume on the "Sporttaucher" line. The Helson -- I know the lume is good on that, but I want a discount
> 
> ...


I'm looking for something in this kind of size too. The only watches I can find that fit the bill are the Archimede and Halios Tropik B


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Killer Combo!!!!What an awesome strap! Is that the 42mm brass A1? ^^^
> RD


The 44mm bronze A1. I don't believe the domed crystal extends as far on the 42mm brass model...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Good lume too


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

One of the few watches that I can honestly say I like everything about!!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> A1 with cobra shoes.


Your watch combos rock.










Inspiration to me personally.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Dragon fruit vs Crimson red. Realise colour is almost similar.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Double post.sorry


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soo Fuego said:


> Your watch combos rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you... I'm a HUGE "strap guy"; I like to coordinate dials and straps whenever I can. Hanging out on the forum gives me inspiration...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Thank you... I'm a HUGE "strap guy"; I like to coordinate dials and straps whenever I can. Hanging out on the forum gives me inspiration...


I'm like you, where ever possible I try to match to strap to some part of the watch be that the dial or hands as was the case here.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I'm like you, where ever possible I try to match to strap to some part of the watch be that the dial or hands as was the case here.


I had to run to my watchbox... lol. That Hawkbill is a "dead ringer" for my Turtle.








...people rarely notice my watches... But, they notice the straps all the time.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bronze dial count










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Bronze dial count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typically no but it is very pretty.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Bronze dial count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 misdemeanours in one week!!

Banned to the High end watch only forum!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> 2 misdemeanours in one week!!
> 
> Banned to the High end watch only forum!!


Dammit !!! 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Typically no but it is very pretty.


Pretty ??










Now I have to sell it

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefrenzy (Apr 7, 2012)

The Helson looks amazing! The strap too!



bigclive2011 said:


> One of the few watches that I can honestly say I like everything about!!
> 
> View attachment 5739058
> View attachment 5739066
> ...


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Just added one of these to my collection of "pre-orders". New Borealis Batial. This will be Borealis' first bronzo.










Borealis Watch Company | Diver Watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wearing the latest Brass addition again this morning.

Loving the case shape on this baby, and think the green canvas goes well with the look!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wearing the latest Brass addition again this morning.
> 
> Loving the case shape on this baby, and think the green canvas goes well with the look!!
> 
> ...


Get the patina on brass right and it's just as pretty as bronze, good work and agree the strap is a perfect match.


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

Love this watch! The Teal dial, depending on how you move / angle your wrist, changes from that mesmerizing blue Mediterranean Ocean color to a deep Hunter Green. The red second hand, adds that small splash of color that other Bronze watches are missing in my opinion.

To me, Gruppo Gamma is one of those hidden gems. Just like that vacation spot you go to and love that others have not yet discovered!


----------



## ponorka9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Great watch, I like it very much...my congratulations!


----------



## ponorka9 (Nov 16, 2014)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Just added one of these to my collection of "pre-orders". New Borealis Batial. This will be Borealis' first bronzo.
> 
> Seems really interesting! Looking forward to see pictures of real watch!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I can never find a bronze watch that works for me. I've tried about 4 different watches and not a single one spent very long in my collection. I'd give up all hope on bronze and like alloys when I traded for an Armida A7 in brass and I can't get enough of it. It came pre-patinaed beautifully and I'll be putting it on my wrist quite often as far as I can see.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I can never find a bronze watch that works for me. I've tried about 4 different watches and not a single one spent very long in my collection. I'd give up all hope on bronze and like alloys when I traded for an Armida A7 in brass and I can't get enough of it. It came pre-patinaed beautifully and I'll be putting it on my wrist quite often as far as I can see.


There are signficant reasons ship propellors are made from expensive bronze rather than brass having to do with corrosion in sea water.

Brass is a copper/zinc alloy, bronze is copper/tin alloy. Zinc is the least noble metal and it corrodes to crud quickly in seawater, cracking and corroding brass.

Don't recommend wearing a brass watch in saltwater:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/better-2505106-2.html

Brass fittings exposed to saltwater corrode to a green patina as the zinc disappears.










Be sure your dive watch is bronze, not brass.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wearing the latest Brass addition again this morning.
> 
> Loving the case shape on this baby, and think the green canvas goes well with the look!!
> 
> ...


Looks like something Captain Nemo would wear... Great combo.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Redid the patina on my B30 with a method Lumtec tried and I must say the results please me a lot.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> There are signficant reasons ship propellors are made from expensive bronze rather than brass having to do with corrosion in sea water.
> 
> Brass is a copper/zinc alloy, bronze is copper/tin alloy. Zinc is the least noble metal and it corrodes to crud quickly in seawater, cracking and corroding brass.
> 
> ...










Man I would love if my brass watch turns a green patina like in those pics, I wear it in the ocean all the time and have not seen those results


----------



## deetothevee (Oct 9, 2015)

What is this watch?


----------



## deetothevee (Oct 9, 2015)

What is this watch? Crazy!



jricher82 said:


> View attachment 5679890


----------



## deetothevee (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, sorry for the previous posts lol.



jricher82 said:


> DeepMarine prototype by Gyavius watches.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Luminated said:


> Redid the patina on my B30 with a method Lumtec tried and I must say the results please me a lot.


That looks super! Would you happen to have a wrist shot? I'm very keen on the bronze B series. Probably would go black dial though. Had the original B1 in PVD at the start. They've come a long way.

Thank you
RD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> That looks super! Would you happen to have a wrist shot? I'm very keen on the bronze B series. Probably would go black dial though. Had the original B1 in PVD at the start. They've come a long way.
> 
> Thank you
> RD


Sure


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Luminated said:


> Sure


Thank you very much! I forget what the L to L is on these & expect you have a 19cm or larger wrist?

RD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you very much! I forget what the L to L is on these & expect you have a 19cm or larger wrist?
> 
> RD


My wrist is about 19cm, I think lug to lug is 52mm. Here's a photo from further away which might give a better impression of size in the wrist.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Luminated said:


> My wrist is about 19cm, I think lug to lug is 52mm. Here's a photo from further away which might give a better impression of size in the wrist.


Ah then I was close. I'm a flat 17.78cm and I believe the B1 ever-so-slightly pushed my parameters for fit. In PVD the watch appeared visually smaller than actual size. Your bright dial w/ bronze must have immense wrist presence, in a good way!

Thanks again very much 
RD

Here's the B1 I used to have. Assume it's the same L to L, but seems to fit OK - (sorry to detract from bronze folks)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ah then I was close. I'm a flat 17.78cm and I believe the B1 ever-so-slightly pushed my parameters for fit. In PVD the watch appeared visually smaller than actual size. Your bright dial w/ bronze must have immense wrist presence, in a good way!
> 
> Thanks again very much
> RD
> ...


Is the B1 not the original 'Super Combat', I think that model was 45mm in diameter instead of the bronze model's 43mm.

If I'm right then the bronze Combat will fit you even better.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Luminated said:


> Is the B1 not the original 'Super Combat', I think that model was 45mm in diameter instead of the bronze model's 43mm.
> 
> If I'm right then the bronze Combat will fit you even better.


The original I had was the "Combat B1" and I believe the use of "super" came in a later iteration. The B1 was 43mm. I may have to drop Chris a line to confirm specs when I get closer to a decision ;-)

Thanks again for the assist. The bronze B is quite nice

RD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> The original I had was the "Combat B1" and I believe the use of "super" came in a later iteration. The B1 was 43mm. I may have to drop Chris a line to confirm specs when I get closer to a decision ;-)
> 
> Thanks again for the assist. The bronze B is quite nice
> 
> RD


Yeah you're right I'm thinking of the SB1, well if yours was 43mm then I reckon the rest of the spec will be the same as mine.

It's a very nice addition and more surprisingly is that Chris has his guys tweak the 9015 so as it's accurate to COSC spec in 6 positions and I can confirm as others will as well that it's extremely accurate, mine is losing only 2s per day.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Luminated said:


> It's a very nice addition and more surprisingly is that Chris has his guys tweak the 9015 so as it's accurate to COSC spec in 6 positions and I can confirm as others will as well that it's extremely accurate, mine is losing only 2s per day.


Absolutely -- I recently bought my 2nd LumTec. A knee jerk pick up during a recent holiday sale here. The 300M -3 PVD 40mm. It's a bit of a novelty watch, but it too has a very well tuned 9015. I've always thought LumTecs prices a bit high, but I have to say, you do get a very good product. of the few micros that do, Chris pays attention to detail. He is also isn't afraid to think & create out-of-the-box. With LumTec, everything works as it should. The lume is usually stellar, regulating is a priority, and everything lines up. The basics, but most important. I actually sent my 300M back after asking if they could swap out the orange hands for white hand set. The orange lume decayed too quickly. They did it for me - no questions asked, no additional charges, and rather promptly at that. They even checked the timing and provided documentation. What company would do all that, period! A lot of value in LumTec. I look forward to my next purchase.

On a side note, It's nice they are starting to get into higher grade movements and working on getting the WR past 100atm's ;-) The original B1 ran a Seagull movement and was not for water use. Though it was also running within COSC specs.

I've had many watches, and very few are regulated properly, particularly micro's. ETA to Soprod

RD

Sorry to get of topic again mates ;-) But I know you like it


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Absolutely -- I recently bought my 2nd LumTec. A knee jerk pick up during a recent holiday sale here. The 300M -3 PVD 40mm. It's a bit of a novelty watch, but it too has a very well tuned 9015. I've always thought LumTecs prices a bit high, but I have to say, you do get a very good product. of the few micros that do, Chris pays attention to detail. He is also isn't afraid to think & create out-of-the-box. With LumTec, everything works as it should. The lume is usually stellar, regulating is a priority, and everything lines up. The basics, but most important. I actually sent my 300M back after asking if they could swap out the orange hands for white hand set. The orange lume decayed too quickly. They did it for me - no questions asked, no additional charges, and rather promptly at that. They even checked the timing and provided documentation. What company would do all that, period! A lot of value in LumTec. I look forward to my next purchase.
> 
> On a side note, It's nice they are starting to get into higher grade movements and working on getting the WR past 100atm's ;-) The original B1 ran a Seagull movement and was not for water use. Though it was also running within COSC specs.
> 
> ...


Your 300M is a beauty, oh and yeah some dismiss Lumtec due to price but you are right they do do things very well and offer a very high level of after sales service.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have been a happy Lum-Tec owner since 2009 when I bought my Combat B3. I have owned several different models since and enjoyed them all. My latest L-T is my bronze Combat B18 which is a winner for sure!

Bes/Chris at Lum-Tec send me a box of display watches for our Atlanta GTG last Saturday. In it was the new bronze Combat B31 (top right in the photo). That watch, as did all of them, attracted a lot of attention from the lads at the GTG.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Ñb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

How many of these bronze Zelos Abyss are in the wild? Any color.










Thought about it until I realized the dial and hands are very similar to my Helmsman:


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> How many of these bronze Zelos Abyss are in the wild? Any color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one. I've been wearing it just about non-stop for the past two weeks, since it came in. Pics to follow in a sec.


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry for the not-so-great pics. I never claimed to be a skilled photographer.

Regarding the watch, I absolutely love it; details are flawless, build is solid. Runs at about +4sec/day. If I have any critiques, it's that it's a little heavier than I'm used to, but hey, when you buy a watch rated to 3000m with a 7mm thick crystal and a 4mm caseback, what do you expect? All things considered, I absolutely love it. H/t to Elshan.





















Final note: Elshan offered these with forced patinas, but I opted to receive mine copper-penny new and let it age the old-fashioned way, as this is my first bronze. In just the last two weeks it's started taking on a light rainbow-to-brown patina. I'll try to take a pic tomorrow in some light that does it justice.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Coriolanus said:


> Sorry for the not-so-great pics. I never claimed to be a skilled photographer.
> 
> Regarding the watch, I absolutely love it; details are flawless, build is solid. Runs at about +4sec/day. If I have any critiques, it's that it's a little heavier than I'm used to, but hey, when you buy a watch rated to 3000m with a 7mm thick crystal and a 4mm caseback, what do you expect? All things considered, I absolutely love it. H/t to Elshan.
> 
> ...


Jeez, it looks amazing. Natural patina is definitley the way to go, IMHO. If I didn't already have the Helmsman.....


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Jeez, it looks amazing. Natural patina is definitley the way to go, IMHO. If I didn't already have the Helmsman.....


You know, part of the reason that I jumped on this watch is that I dragged my feet, missed out on the Helmsman and regretted it after. Specifically, I wanted your green-dialed version. To me, the bronze-with-green-dial is a great combo. So when I got a second shot at it, I wasn't going to miss out.

Elshan had some QA issues with the Abyss cases, so he had to delay shipping to the Kickstarter backers by about four months. Lots of wailing and gnashing of teeth on KS, but now that pretty much everyone has received theirs, they're getting rave reviews.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Coriolanus said:


> You know, part of the reason that I jumped on this watch is that I dragged my feet, missed out on the Helmsman and regretted it after. Specifically, I wanted your green-dialed version. To me, the bronze-with-green-dial is a great combo. So when I got a second shot at it, I wasn't going to miss out.
> 
> Elshan had some QA issues with the Abyss cases, so he had to delay shipping to the Kickstarter backers by about four months. Lots of wailing and gnashing of teeth on KS, but now that pretty much everyone has received theirs, they're getting rave reviews.


Did not know about Zelos initially and was lucky to find mine on f29 at a fair price. There is a green Abyss available now, with issues.


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Did not know about Zelos initially and was lucky to find mine on f29 at a fair price. There is a green Abyss available now, with issues.


Really? Hmm, I'll have to go look for that; curious what the issues are. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Coriolanus said:


> Really? Hmm, I'll have to go look for that; curious what the issues are. Thanks for the heads-up.


Issues: not including Zelos wood box or leather pouch.


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, looked it up and saw that after i posted.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Finally found the time to experiment with artificial patina on my Armida A1 brass, pretty happy with the end result.























I simply let the watch soaking in fumes from a mixture of cider vinegar and one hard boiled egg overnight. Very cool.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

n1kO, the patina on your Armida A1 looks great! Well done!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Thought I'd share pics of how the patina is looking after a few days of wear


























Edges are cleaned off through wear and everything has smoothed out.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

good fun


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 5839146
> View attachment 5839154
> View attachment 5839162
> View attachment 5839170
> good fun


Fun indeed  What strap is this on the Armida?

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Worn and wound Leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just checking out the boys to see how the deepsea diver look is coming along )


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Mancuniandragon said:


> I don't get bronze


I do now


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> Just checking out the boys to see how the deepsea diver look is coming along
> View attachment 5868690


Really nice! They look great as a group & look as though they were harvested from the ocean floor. Wish I had the wrist to accommodate one ;-)

RD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mancuniandragon said:


> I do now


Most struggle to understand our obsession with bronze.... that is until they get their first and like the rest of us they become hooked.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Luminated said:


> Most struggle to understand our obsession with bronze.... that is until they get their first and like the rest of us they become hooked.


Id been curious about them since joining WUS not too long ago, but wasn't convinced. This thread has me looking for three.

Armida A8 in green (brass, I know)
Makara Octopus in brown
Olivier in brown

I think those three should do well to complement the rest of the collection and satisfy the bronze slot quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Id been curious about them since joining WUS not too long ago, but wasn't convinced. This thread has me looking for three.
> 
> Armida A8 in green (brass, I know)
> Makara Octopus in brown
> ...


I've only one of your wish list.... the Makara Octopus in brown and it's a cracker, the best of bronze make ups the CuSn8 and its unique case that shows its patina off so well.


























The beauty of CuSn8 bronze is that with a bit of practice you can achieve some totally unique patina patterns as you can see with my SeaTurtle and B30


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The case on that Makara is a work of art!!

Congrats Luminated!!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Luminated said:


> I've only one of your wish list.... the Makara Octopus in brown and it's a cracker, the best of bronze make ups the CuSn8 and its unique case that shows its patina off so well.
> 
> The beauty of CuSn8 bronze is that with a bit of practice you can achieve some totally unique patina patterns as you can see with my SeaTurtle and B30


I agree that particular bronze is great. I think it was your shots where I first saw the Octopus. I really like how clean that dial is over the Turtle or Hawksbill with no date and all. Of the three I'd like to hunt down, it's probably my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bronze cases get gazes...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> The case on that Makara is a work of art!!
> 
> Congrats Luminated!!


Which one?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Octopus in your first pic!!

Love it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> The Octopus in your first pic!!
> 
> Love it.


Thanks, that finish like all of my others is extremely easy to achieve which is why I love bronze so much.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6; black dial and brown strap...


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm very impressed so far with this bronze addition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

EHV said:


> I'm very impressed so far with this bronze addition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the GG, excellent purchase!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

EHV said:


> I'm very impressed so far with this bronze addition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, I could do so much with the patina on one of these.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Helberg CH6; black dial and brown strap...


If you don't mind me asking, who makes your straps?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

EHV said:


> I'm very impressed so far with this bronze addition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice, EHV. Great dial colour and design. Congrats!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soo Fuego said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who makes your straps?


The Leather Project. The fellow's name is Patt...

this is a strap he's fabricating for me now.








Custom work; even hole placing is pre-determined... He only asks one question; "what do you want?"
He has a store on "the bay"...but, contact him through Facebook. You can see the many examples (this brown stingray strap included) of his work there. Highly recommended... He's making one for me right now.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soo Fuego said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who makes your straps?


You're from Florida Fuego?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Those straps are pretty awesome. Is Patt in FL? Wondering if that's why you are asking Fuego. I'm in Tampa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Those straps are pretty awesome. Is Patt in FL? Wondering if that's why you are asking Fuego. I'm in Tampa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol. Not even close; Thailand is where he's located. So...if you're in a hurry...don't be. xD
Shipping is pretty quick... And, he is too; a few days on average from payment to photos of your completed strap in your inbox. He's my "go-to guy" when it comes to strap making.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Haha oh well. That's what I getting for butting into a different conversation. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> The Leather Project. The fellow's name is Patt...
> 
> this is a strap he's fabricating for me now.
> 
> ...





watermanxxl said:


> You're from Florida Fuego?


Thank you for the info. I'll shoot him an email when I decide to pull the trigger on an idea I've been thinking of. And no, I'm in Southern Cali.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soo Fuego said:


> Thank you for the info. I'll shoot him an email when I decide to pull the trigger on an idea I've been thinking of. And no, I'm in Southern Cali.


No problem... Tell him Waterman sent you.


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)

This just arrived and I have to say I'm very happy with it:


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

martinz said:


>


Nice strap, perfectly matches the watch and patina imho. Where did you get it from?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Nice strap, perfectly matches the watch and patina imho. Where did you get it from?


Cant beat a canvas strap on a bronze patinated watch!!


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> Nice strap, perfectly matches the watch and patina imho. Where did you get it from?


got it from local strapmaker in indonesia


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Brass for less than £200!!

Even more reason for the addiction )


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not forgetting one of my favourite watches!!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Just the other day I stripped the patina off my Benarus with the intention to let it develop naturally for a change.










Who was I kidding, here's it's new patina which this photo doesn't even come close to showing how incredible it is. Think a thin film of petrol on the surface of water.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've added a short video.


----------



## jbow305 (Sep 27, 2015)

Very Nice, looks like you have patience and demand a good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Awesome again, Luminated.

When I did mine, I got some of that multicolored action, but it almost all turned brown after a week or two. Are yours staying red/green/blue?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

izmarkie said:


> Awesome again, Luminated.
> 
> When I did mine, I got some of that multicolored action, but it almost all turned brown after a week or two. Are yours staying red/green/blue?


I'll give is a coat of this and it will stay for long enough.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I didn't like this









Woke up this morning then this happened


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> I didn't like this
> 
> View attachment 6031433
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to what you did to get it to look like this.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Patina's coming along smoothly.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Natural patina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bring up the Tanks!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A few days to mature and develop.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yet another top job Luminated!! You de man!!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Forcing patina to new brass buckle. 
From this:









To this:


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Where is that buckle from?



sonykurniawan said:


> Forcing patina to new brass buckle.
> From this:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> Where is that buckle from?


Hi, its from the bay by the name arunas.bronze.buckle
Or search keyword: bronze watch buckle
Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> Thanks!


I am contemplating on their bronze buckle. Mine was a brass ones.

Are you going to buy a bronze or brass buckle?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Gonna slip this non-bronze non-diver Brassdirskie in here if it's ok.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Brass is always welcome!!!


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm sure this was pictured somewhere in the thread. Here it is anyway.


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

(natural patina)


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Quasi diver (fixed bezel) and strap not suitable for diving (python)


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Another thanks for the heads up on the bronze shark buckle.



sonykurniawan said:


> Hi, its from the bay by the name arunas.bronze.buckle
> Or search keyword: bronze watch buckle
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscare72 (Sep 17, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6043002&d=1447840613"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, nice watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I posted this in the other bronze thread but probably this would have been the better place.










Basically I let the LoS solution do its thing and give the case a black patina similar to PVD then with a Cap Cod cloth I polished the bezel. And that's the beauty of bronze, you give your watch and combination of patina you see fit and at a moments notice remove it completely and start again.

I LOVE BRONZE. 


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Luminated, that is a great patina/polish to your watch! Well done!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Luminated, that is a great patina/polish to your watch! Well done!


As we like to say +1 on that, great finish from the master patinater.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

sonykurniawan said:


> Forcing patina to new brass buckle.
> From this:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch; seems you got a theme going with that Helson and buckle.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

was able to snatch this bad boy (pre-owned one), now in the air and waiting for him
this is my third bronzo so I'm officially a bronze junkie now

pic stolen from Gruppo Gamma homepage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Msaitto, welcome to the Bronze addicts therapy group.

Unfortunately the therapy doesn't really help.

Probably makes it worse if anything!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I always suspected something like that, most useless therapy group ever!

but a lot of oxidation awesomeness 



bigclive2011 said:


> Msaitto, welcome to the Bronze addicts therapy group.
> 
> Unfortunately the therapy doesn't really help.
> 
> Probably makes it worse if anything!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> I always suspected something like that, most useless therapy group ever!
> 
> but a lot of oxidation awesomeness


Not useless at all, where else do you get complimented for your addiction and positively applauded when it gets worse. LOL


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

sonykurniawan said:


> Hi, its from the bay by the name arunas.bronze.buckle
> Or search keyword: bronze watch buckle
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I ordered one, and it will end up on my Helberg CH8 that just showed up today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lets have some pics of that baby soon then!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Which one tonight??

Both alternately I think!!


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Custom CuS8 Immelman with Bronze Patinaed Dial and bronze hands.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

My first bronze arrived today!

And it's the Octopus that I really wanted (though not the brown dial I think I really want)! I am in love. It's probably my favorite watch in my collection. Just gorgeous. I can't wait for the patina to start building as the previous owner cleaned it up some for sale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Guarionex said:


> Custom CuS8 Immelman with Bronze Patinaed Dial and bronze hands.
> 
> View attachment 6193681


That dial is amazing. But only if you understand that it's patina and not paint.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

izmarkie said:


> That dial is amazing. But only if you understand that it's patina and not paint.


Don't understand what you mean. The Bronze Dial was heated up to created this patina.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> My first bronze arrived today!
> 
> And it's the Octopus that I really wanted (though not the brown dial I think I really want)! I am in love. It's probably my favorite watch in my collection. Just gorgeous. I can't wait for the patina to start building as the previous owner cleaned it up some for sale.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your purchase.

I rate my Octopus one of my best watches in my collection, it's got superb wrist presence, it's the most comfortable big diver I own or ever tried on and it's 9015 is super accurate. Plus being CuSn8 it has THE BEST patina.

P.S. Sorry to rub it in but here's my brown dial one.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh not rubbing it in at all. I was just impatient when I saw this one on F29. I'll probably add or flip it for a brown dial at some point if one comes along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez today.















Just not sure which one yet??















Maybe one till noon and then a quick swap )


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Guarionex said:


> Don't understand what you mean. The Bronze Dial was heated up to created this patina.


That's what I mean, the fact that the color comes from the metal finish rather than a crazy paint job makes it even more special. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)

Miss this one


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

izmarkie said:


> That's what I mean, the fact that the color comes from the metal finish rather than a crazy paint job makes it even more special. Looks fantastic.


ohhhh got it, got it. Yeah it's something


----------



## Moker (Aug 17, 2007)

Still loving the dome!!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm crazy about my bronze Lum-Tec Combat B19. I'm now wearing it on a bandrbands black nylon/velco strap.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Well I've just spent the best part of 3 hours reading every post in this thread and I'm smitten. Now I have to decide which one I want, these watches are so cool I love them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep sure are!!

You need, and I mean need, a Helson Shark diver!!

Seriously great watch.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha that one has been on the radar a while, although, I've been looking at all these watches and others are starting to look good. I have really big wrists so size is no issue, and the 45mm bronze Armida is looking good, as is the Makara turtle which might be a good first, low cost entry… that said I also like the Olivier… see the dilemma. My list is becoming huge, and it's not going to be easy to "sneak" even one in under the Mrs. radar. They kind of stand out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Haha that one has been on the radar a while, although, I've been looking at all these watches and others are starting to look good. I have really big wrists so size is no issue, and the 45mm bronze Armida is looking good, as is the Makara turtle which might be a good first, low cost entry&#8230; that said I also like the Olivier&#8230; see the dilemma. My list is becoming huge, and it's not going to be easy to "sneak" even one in under the Mrs. radar. They kind of stand out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SeaTurtle is a cracking starting point because it's using the robust Seiko movement and is super comfortable as well as being made from the best of all bronzes CuSn8. Though if size ain't a problem you might also consider the Heroic18, it's using the same bronze and is a mighty 47mm.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Virgin Bronze so far


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Luminated said:


> The SeaTurtle is a cracking starting point because it's using the robust Seiko movement and is super comfortable as well as being made from the best of all bronzes CuSn8. Though if size ain't a problem you might also consider the Heroic18, it's using the same bronze and is a mighty 47mm.


Yeah, WOW. Love the top one in particular that's great. That's a sea turtle isn't it? So the bottom pic is the Heroic, I think I like the Makara more but that one is very cool?!&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usagi (Aug 29, 2009)

Love the patina on these watches. Keep them coming.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> Haha that one has been on the radar a while, although, I've been looking at all these watches and others are starting to look good. I have really big wrists so size is no issue, and the 45mm bronze Armida is looking good, as is the Makara turtle which might be a good first, low cost entry&#8230; that said I also like the Olivier&#8230; see the dilemma. My list is becoming huge, and it's not going to be easy to "sneak" even one in under the Mrs. radar. They kind of stand out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell her its just that one of your steel watches got wet and rusted up kinda weird!!

Works for me, I think??


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha I think I just might try that. I will let you guys know if it works… could lead to a frenzy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Big Clive:
I'm wondering, what with a 24 watch collection, I've never acquired a bronze diver.
Just never occured to me I aver.
Need to purchase one in 2016. Preferably one like these.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Yeah, WOW. Love the top one in particular that's great. That's a sea turtle isn't it? So the bottom pic is the Heroic, I think I like the Makara more but that one is very cool?!&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's my SeaTurtle and the beauty of it is its double domed crystal which its so clear and undistorted it's unreal.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I love it when it looks like there are things growing on my watch !!!


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Pardon the lousy quality picture taken by my oneplus2


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

yankeexpress, that H2O and strap look great! Well done!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

GG finally landed! It was an excruciating wait
Naoki really nailed the vintage Italian vibe on this one. Doesn't hurt one bit that OEM straps are excellent


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

Halios Tropik B


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> GG finally landed! It was an excruciating wait
> Naoki really nailed the vintage Italian vibe on this one. Doesn't hurt one bit that OEM straps are excellent
> 
> View attachment 6292178
> ...


What a collection!!! I'd love me a brown dial'd Vantage some day.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

So I've ordered a Makara turtle in the turquoise blue. Not sure about the colour yet. Hopefully it's cool, and hopefully it arrives before Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> So I've ordered a Makara turtle in the turquoise blue. Not sure about the colour yet. Hopefully it's cool, and hopefully it arrives before Christmas!


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Sweet that looks really new, I can't wait. It should come with 2 bands I think. The photos on the website definitely don't do them any justice in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I hope you get your watch, considering Nadim's level of none existent service.

















Really been wearing the A1 a lot lately.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think the a1 might be my second choice. I haven't received a confirmation of order yet, so hopefully it works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Really been wearing the A1 a lot lately.
> 
> View attachment 6300178


The A1 is very nice, just wished it was bronze instead of brass.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

It's a shame the bronze version costs so much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Brass has its moments )


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah that has aged awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks mate and excellent choice! 
the Vantage is really good quality and I've the feeling is someway under-appreciated here on WUS



Soo Fuego said:


> What a collection!!! I'd love me a brown dial'd Vantage some day.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Brass has its moments )
> 
> View attachment 6300850
> View attachment 6300866


Yeah it does indeed and I must say yours is awesome. I think it's a personal preference of mine, I just think bronze gives a richer hue when the patina kicks in.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Different patina as you say!!


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)

Here's a great thread from the IWC forum, with nice photos too:

Help, my watch is rusting


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> So I've ordered a Makara turtle in the turquoise blue. Not sure about the colour yet. Hopefully it's cool, and hopefully it arrives before Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What SeaTurtle did you order?

I've a Teal and Maroon in bronze and a prototype black in brass, honestly I love all of them equally.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Brass or bronze ?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

both of course 



Tickythebull said:


> Brass or bronze ?
> 
> View attachment 6314426
> View attachment 6314434


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Luminated said:


> What SeaTurtle did you order?
> 
> I've a Teal and Maroon in bronze and a prototype black in brass, honestly I love all of them equally.


Sorry, I got teal not turquoise. The blue one. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Sorry, I got teal not turquoise. The blue one. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll love it as much as I love mine.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

47mm of bronze...


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep. It looks bloody awesome I can't wait till it goes all crusty and patinery (if that's a word) like some that have been shown here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

"patinery"? I approve :-!



Jimmy74 said:


> Yep. It looks bloody awesome I can't wait till it goes all crusty and patinery (if that's a word) like some that have been shown here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jimmy

Ill let you have it on this thread!!

But if we were playing scrabble then forget it buddy )


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha I'm good with that. Not sure in the correct spelling though. I couldn't decide on 'patinery' or 'patinary'. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Such an amazing thread!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> Haha that one has been on the radar a while, although, I've been looking at all these watches and others are starting to look good. I have really big wrists so size is no issue, and the 45mm bronze Armida is looking good, as is the Makara turtle which might be a good first, low cost entry&#8230; that said I also like the Olivier&#8230; see the dilemma. My list is becoming huge, and it's not going to be easy to "sneak" even one in under the Mrs. radar. They kind of stand out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on the Sea Turtle. Great entry-level bronzo... The "domed sapphire" is a BIG plus!


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


This thing is just bananas. Great strap too.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I will be posting pics of the 40mm Helson Bronze black dial I got on Monday. It's awesome! It's over priced! And if there's no photos it didn't happen, but it did ;-)

It's dangling outside in the salt air, waiting for an incoming strap. I'm going el natural on the patina bit.

My wife said I shoulda gotten the B18 Lum Tec -- I may agree, but the Bronze Helson SD is the true barbaric nautical vibe diver. I had the 42mm, but too clunky. I do not like the SS SD one iota 

Stand by

RD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

izmarkie said:


> This thing is just bananas. Great strap too.












Thanks.....it's my grail banana.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


?... Does mokume gane patina? Regardless, this is, simply, the best looking "micro" out there...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> ?... Does mokume gane patina? Regardless, this is, simply, the best looking "micro" out there...


Yes, the bronze layers darken with patina, making the stripes more contrasting, I believe.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

great and unique watch (yes also the strap is awesome)
I'm really curious about the patina evolution on this one, keep us updated please



yankeexpress said:


> Yes, the bronze layers darken with patina, making the stripes more contrasting, I believe.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

no excuses! pics or it didn't happen!



Riddim Driven said:


> I will be posting pics of the 40mm Helson Bronze black dial I got on Monday. It's awesome! It's over priced! And if there's no photos it didn't happen, but it did ;-)
> 
> It's dangling outside in the salt air, waiting for an incoming strap. I'm going el natural on the patina bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

We are harsh on this thread!!

No kid gloves on here like on the High End boys!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not much shiny stuff either!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

we don't like shiny, all rusty and crusty for us



bigclive2011 said:


> Not much shiny stuff either!!
> 
> View attachment 6348385
> View attachment 6348393


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've never gone bronze... Now I have to find the perfect one.. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus: Moray 47 bronze on custom crocs. Don't see them around too often...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Here it is, as mentioned. Can't wait for straps or patina, and wanted to show it off. I know you don't mind. So this is the 40mm version. Much better finish, build than my 2012 Green dial 42mm. It was barbaric. I still feel the watch is over priced compared to others on the market, but it dos use an ETA movement that seems to be well tuned. There are few other build differences with improved crown / stem updates.

I'll flash this one again I'm sure ;-)

RD


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I scratched my bronze itch with a beautiful classic looking Lum-Tec Combat B18. The bronze is aging nicely and the patina gives it a rich look.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this one is really growing on me



gaopa said:


> I scratched my bronze itch with a beautiful classic looking Lum-Tec Combat B18. The bronze is aging nicely and the patina gives it a rich look.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

mdsaitto said:


> this one is really growing on me


My first Lum-Tec was the Combat B3 back in 2009. I sold it a couple of years later to a friend here in town. Last year I missed it so much I asked him if he would sell it back. Thank goodness he sold it back to me. The B 18 is a bronze version and makes a perfect companion watch to the B3.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Riddim

Great looking watch!!

I love the Helsons they are so well made and everything just gels.

Stick in a nice thick leather strap and you are top Bronze banana!!

PS

Did you know they are radioactive?? apparently )


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Some beautiful watches. Keep planning to take the plunge but don't. For those that love bronze take a moment to doff your cap to Gerald Genta.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Mokume Gane


The whole thing is pretty frickin' ridiculous, and I do mean in the very best sense 

RD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

If it's a robust and rugged diver with a rotating bezel then a patina on brass really does work but the more I looked at my brass SeaTurtle the more it's patina annoyed me, the watch just looks too dressy. So I stripped it back and rubbed it with a Cape Cod cloth to within an inch of its life and now I'm happy again.










Still can't get over how clear its domed crystal is, you'd almost swear it's not there.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Luminated said:


> If it's a robust and rugged diver with a rotating bezel then a patina on brass really does work but the more I looked at my brass SeaTurtle the more it's patina annoyed me, the watch just looks too dressy. So I stripped it back and rubbed it with a Cape Cod cloth to within an inch of its life and now I'm happy again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, can't wait till I get mine, which won't be until some time in January apparently!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Looks great, can't wait till I get mine, which won't be until some time in January apparently!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not surprised with the holiday period just around the corner, I've ordered a new springbar tool and it's not going to be here until 20th of January.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

yep, this is the worst period of year to place orders



Luminated said:


> Not surprised with the holiday period just around the corner, I've ordered a new springbar tool and it's not going to be here until 20th of January.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

few more pics of my latest bronze purchase


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Now that I've 'almost' got one, the waiting is soo bad. Love the patina on the Gruppo. Very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

aaaaand another Poseidon


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Those Poseidons are looking pretty sweeeeet if you ask me.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BigClive:
Only $300.00 USD?
I gotta muse on this a bit. There may be some possibiliies.
Surfing the local pawn shops and discovered a Bell & Ross for cheep!
That being said, I never buy from or sell to pawn shops. 
The owner knows zip about the watch or it's former owner. Research
the watch and see just what we have here. Diamond in the rough?

Piece had one ding on the case,other than that perfecto. Nice black
leather strap towner refuses to disclose much info on the B&R.
Can't conclude if it's a knockoff o the reel deel.

X traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> BigClive:
> Only $300.00 USD?
> I gotta muse on this a bit. There may be some possibiliies.
> Surfing the local pawn shops and discovered a Bell & Ross for cheep!
> ...


Art

What B&R is it??

For that money its either deal of the century or $250 overpriced depending which way it goes.

If the guys being cagey and it has no box or papers then prob the latter.

Post this on the B&R forum with some close up pics and see what they think on there.


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ancon M26 III Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helberg CH6


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Heroic 18 M9300 Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gruppo Gamma


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ancon Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aquadive BS100 Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

hey Zen, seems like you are a real bronze addicted, nice line up of bronzos you have there :-!


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> aaaaand another Poseidon
> 
> View attachment 6386858
> View attachment 6386866


Mr.Mdsaitto, if I remember correctly, Your wrist size was 6.75? If so, the Poseidon could fit my wrist too.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

janiboi said:


> Mr.Mdsaitto, if I remember correctly, Your wrist size was 6.75? If so, the Poseidon could fit my wrist too.


6,7" almost there 
Poseidon is wrist friendly


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

This thread got me hooked. Got myself a first brass watch - Maranez bangla

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

zen168 said:


> View attachment 6389441
> 
> Aquadive BS100 Bronze


Semi grail watch for me. Love this piece, enjoy.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

sukri131 said:


> This thread got me hooked. Got myself a first brass watch - Maranez bangla
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

sukri131 said:


> This thread got me hooked. Got myself a first brass watch - Maranez bangla
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


welcome aboard mate, a lot of cool stuff going on on this thread


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

He has it bad, i am so envious of that collection, good taste.


mdsaitto said:


> hey Zen, seems like you are a real bronze addicted, nice line up of bronzos you have there :-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

OK, I said I'd keep this one posted. Trying what I thought would be a great beefy strap from "worn & wound". It is an awesome strap but the advertised 5mm thickness was inaccurate. (3mm maybe) I'll keep looking. Santa is bringing a couple bronze fitted zulus in the interim.

Happy Christmas

RD


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> OK, I said I'd keep this one posted. Trying what I thought would be a great beefy strap from "worn & wound". It is an awesome strap but the advertised 5mm thickness was inaccurate. (3mm maybe) I'll keep looking. Santa is bringing a couple bronze fitted zulus in the interim.
> 
> Happy Christmas
> 
> RD


Looks beautiful to me
I'd try also a canvas strap if thickness is your concern


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

mdsaitto said:


> Looks beautiful to me
> I'd try also a canvas strap if thickness is your concern


Thank you very much! I am trying to get something with some thickness actually. The watch needs some balance from a strap. Zulu's of course incorporate balance as they are.

Cheers my Friend!
RD


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Innerspace Unlimited


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Mk9 Grand Felipe


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> OK, I said I'd keep this one posted. Trying what I thought would be a great beefy strap from "worn & wound". It is an awesome strap but the advertised 5mm thickness was inaccurate. (3mm maybe) I'll keep looking. Santa is bringing a couple bronze fitted zulus in the interim.
> 
> Happy Christmas
> 
> RD


Nice and thick Blood Diamond strap from SNPR. Usually custom made and not inexpensive but snagged this one off f29 on sale. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Nice and thick Blood Diamond strap from SNPR. Usually custom made and not inexpensive but snagged this one off f29 on sale. Merry Christmas!


:-! Thanks mate! Have admired $NPR's work for quite $ome time :-d Merry Christmas my friend. Nice weather up there isn't it. Stretch the season as long as ya can. Only 5 months to go ;-)
RD


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Nice and thick Blood Diamond strap from SNPR. Usually custom made and not inexpensive but snagged this one off f29 on sale. Merry Christmas!


I looked them up meaning SNPR and while their straps look amazing I just can't bring myself to spend +$200 on a leather strap. I almost choke at spending $100. lol.

Can you explain why they are worth it?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Took the Moray B out for a spin this morning.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Took the Moray B out for a spin this morning.


Moray says hi


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Luminated said:


> I looked them up meaning SNPR and while their straps look amazing I just can't bring myself to spend +$200 on a leather strap. I almost choke at spending $100. lol.
> 
> Can you explain why they are worth it?


I would make you one for significantly less, but I'm not trying to make a living on it. If you can make two or three straps a day and you take out materials and expenses, there's not a lot left from a $100 strap.


----------



## 3puttjay (Dec 14, 2012)

I needed a tool watch for my collection and I started with an orange monster ( lost in a river skipping stones with my son), moved on to a seiko blue dialed frankenmonster (sold to a friend who really liked it), and now






an Ar mida A8 bronze. I liked the fact this doesn't have a date complication and it has a really deep blue dial.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

my latest brass watch


----------



## Canning Vale (May 30, 2011)

Really like that buckle. Where did you source it from?

A


yankeexpress said:


> Mokume Gane


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Canning Vale said:


> Really like that buckle. Where did you source it from?
> 
> A


That's buckle is part of the watch package.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

H20 is the company, there are several threads right now from the Kalmar MG.
I do believe you can source the Bronze buckle of the picture shown, but not the MG.


Luminated said:


> That's buckle is part of the watch package.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Headed from DEN to TPA today after the holiday trip to mom's. Little guy in tow.

Pic is a bit blurry due to moving vehicle. Really loving the Makara.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

CJN said:


> H20 is the company, there are several threads right now from the Kalmar MG.
> I do believe you can source the Bronze buckle of the picture shown, but not the MG.


What I meant was when you purchase the MG Kalmar you also get this MG buckle. I might be wrong but that's what I thought based on the thread.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Headed from DEN to TPA today after the holiday trip to mom's. Little guy in tow.
> 
> Pic is a bit blurry due to moving vehicle. Really loving the Makara.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My brown dial says hi.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Correct😊


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Luminated said:


> My brown dial says hi.


Yeah yeah yeah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I looked them up meaning SNPR and while their straps look amazing I just can't bring myself to spend +$200 on a leather strap. I almost choke at spending $100. lol.
> 
> Can you explain why they are worth it?


Saw mine for sale on f29 and watched it for awhile while the price was reduced and ended up getting it at a nice discount. It is well made from high quality leather. Keep an eye out on the strap forum and f29 for similar padded straps. Occasionally they appear.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

This is on kickstarter at the moment. 175 dollars. Worth a look at and is marine grade brass.


















https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1951950261/vintage-brass-pilot-watch?ref=discovery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Noticed a fellow Instagramer's Makara with a lovely marbled patina and thought I'd like to have a go at that and this is my results.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Too much "grunge" look for me, Luminated. Patina is good, not grunge. :-d


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

gaopa said:


> Too much "grunge" look for me, Luminated. Patina is good, not grunge. :-d


From experience I know this will mellow within a few weeks so ain't too bothered. It's hard to capture the marbling properly but maybe this shows it better.

I've basically get the full package of SeaTurtles now with

Grunge










Vintage










And polished


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy new year fellow Bronze nuts!!

Have a bit of grunge/Marbled look on my liver at the mo!!









Gratuitous pic included of course, couldn't get one of my liver )


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

VDB copy. 
how did they get away with it?

is it a 10


NathanielGoodtimes said:


> View attachment 6473570


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

sasha said:


> VDB copy.
> how did they get away with it?
> 
> is it a 10


Sorry what's the question?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I only own one bronze piece and it has a brass bezel insert. I sent it to my watch doctor to swap the insert for a black one with gold numerals. Can't wait !

Almost bought a gold chapter ring but wasn't crazy about it. We'll see.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

sasha said:


> VDB copy.
> how did they get away with it?
> 
> is it a 10


Please search for Google images to see that this watch doesn't copy any VDB. 
Love this Tank !


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I only own one bronze piece and it has a brass bezel insert. I sent it to my watch doctor to swap the insert for a black one with gold numerals. Can't wait !
> 
> Almost bought a gold chapter ring but wasn't crazy about it. We'll see.


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

maybe he meant the Case Design.

Dial and Hands are different as well as the Crowns Location.. but Cases are identical.
Pictures from the Net.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

the Watch alone is just Gorgeous. but the Buckle is Most Unique. THE Nicest i've seen.
wonder what the whole thing will look like after Patina ?



yankeexpress said:


> Mokume Gane


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree 100%
can't wait to see patina evolution on this one



Tony A.H said:


> the Watch alone is just Gorgeous. but the Buckle is Most Unique. THE Nicest i've seen.
> wonder what the whole thing will look like after Patina ?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

I surprised someone hasn't dipped their mokume gane Kalmar in LOS yet... I'm itching to see the patina on one of those!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't think LOS treatment will be done by anyone on the MG. it's a pleasure to patiently see the watch evolve patina overtime.

This one is such a beauty that I really want to get another MG too.










www.the


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bring it to the beach and wear it in the saltwater for a few hours, they we can see some nice natural patina...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tony A.H said:


> maybe he meant the Case Design.
> 
> Dial and Hands are different as well as the Crowns Location.. but Cases are identical.
> Pictures from the Net.


Thanks for sharing. Hadn't seen that VDB. I wonder which one came first. Probably done by same factory huh? Just probably a more expensive engine on VDB.

I retract my previous statement. I thought I'd seen all VDBs.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Working on the patina for the Megalodon, it's nice because it has lots of nook and crannies for it to build on.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Crap, my strap is only rated for 1000m, but the watch is rated for 2500m, need to find one that can go deeper


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a real problem!!

Imagine getting to 1001 metres and your strap disintegrates!!

Any passing giant squid could nick your watch as it fell off )


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

damn squids! with all those tentacles they can wear a lot of watches!



bigclive2011 said:


> That's a real problem!!
> 
> Imagine getting to 1001 metres and your strap disintegrates!!
> 
> Any passing giant squid could nick your watch as it fell off )


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Working on the patina for the Megalodon, it's nice because it has lots of nook and crannies for it to build on.
> 
> View attachment 6545362
> 
> ...


The only killer with a bezel with such big cutouts is that you really need to keep rotating the bezel regularly so to get an even patina. That said I do love the look of this big beast.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd love have a Megalodon but I seriously doubt I could pull it off, for me I think 44-46mm is my limit.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Luminated said:


> I'd love have a Megalodon but I seriously doubt I could pull it off, for me I think 44-46mm is my limit.


There is a 45mm bronze MEG incoming later this year
It's on my wish list


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

This one is starting to get a nice patina on it.http://8 by daument100, on Flickr


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

I love bronze watches. I'm always drawn to them and think they look awesome. However I don't think I would ever wear one if I were to get one. I don't think i could pull it off. I'm more of a bronze watch voyeur if you will.

Great collection you have and some nice pics


----------



## daument (Nov 30, 2012)

_another shot_

http://2 by daument100, on Flickr


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Ukal said:


> I love bronze watches. I'm always drawn to them and think they look awesome. However I don't think I would ever wear one if I were to get one. I don't think i could pull it off. I'm more of a bronze watch voyeur if you will.
> 
> Great collection you have and some nice pics


I was like you until about a year ago when I got my first brass watch. Since then I got more brass watches and one bronze watch. If you ever try one, I think you would like it.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

gaopa said:


> I was like you until about a year ago when I got my first brass watch. Since then I got more brass watches and one bronze watch. If you ever try one, I think you would like it.


Perhaps it could be a New Years resolution to at least try one. What harm can it do?!


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Ukal said:


> Perhaps it could be a New Years resolution to at least try one. What harm can it do?!


I had my first bronzo for a whole three days before I drove across town to get a bottle of liver of sulphur to force a patina. Then another two or three before I ordered a Vostok Kommandirskie to strip the chrome from so I would have a brasso. Somehow I have restrained myself since then, but every time I see one of Luminated's Makaras I get the itch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

izmarkie said:


> I had my first bronzo for a whole three days before I drove across town to get a bottle of liver of sulphur to force a patina. Then another two or three before I ordered a Vostok Kommandirskie to strip the chrome from so I would have a brasso. Somehow I have restrained myself since then, but every time I see one of Luminated's Makaras I get the itch.


Resist, I have my LoS addiction bad.

Currently attending the FPAA....

Forced Patina Addicts Anonymous.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

a message from "The LOS Foundation". 
Patina; why wait?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> I don't think LOS treatment will be done by anyone on the MG. it's a pleasure to patiently see the watch evolve patina overtime.
> 
> This one is such a beauty that I really want to get another MG too.
> 
> ...


Ugh... It's a dive watch man; don't "baby" it. xD. It may be summer till we see some decent patina on an MG; any Kalmar owners in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

why bother with the LOS.
where Asrar Lives. he'll have some Nice Patina in a few months or by the the end of Summer. guarantee.
he's also a very Patient Man ..


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Hadn't seen that VDB. I wonder which one came first. Probably done by same factory huh? Just probably a more expensive engine on VDB.


i highly doubt that the Cases are done by 1 Factory.
the VDB are Pure German. nothing is made outside their Facility (except for Movements).

Pictures from the Net



















beside the Bronze. there's actually 2 other Versions of this Style were made in 2012.
(Blasted Steel and a PVD)


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Did they make UPS the exclusive delivery service for that model?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I'd love have a Megalodon but I seriously doubt I could pull it off, for me I think 44-46mm is my limit.


I had 2 Makaras and 2 Megs (and have steel meg on the way) and you can not compare because nothing looks bigger on the wrist than Makara! Surprise?

Makara is 44mm but the case is just large, the lugs are really huge and it weart really bigger than anything I had, even bigger than 45mm Helson SD. Meg 2014 an 2015 has small short lugs, its shorter, and has 47mm. 49mm is bezel diameter, but it looks same like other 47mm watch. (even smaller than 47mm moray I had).


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Wearing the Makara today. Taking a photo of a domed crystal...PITA. 








Gorgeous color combined with bronze.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup, domed crystal, PITA for pictures. This one is just a little bit of bronze.


----------



## HorologicalFraz (Nov 28, 2013)

I have got to eventually get a Bronzo! They're just something magical about they way they discolour or colour depending on how you look at it. Then you put them on a beautiful handcrafted 'green' strap and voila! You're done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> Yup, domed crystal, PITA for pictures. This one is just a little bit of bronze.
> 
> View attachment 6591354


I'm definitely not a black PVD guy but that combo with the brushed and polished surfaces looks awesome.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah. she's awesome.
i think it'll look wicked Beautiful/Sexy on *All Black Strap with Black Stitching* (maybe a Buffalo or Shark)..


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

HorologicalFraz said:


> I have got to eventually get a Bronzo! They're just something magical about they way they discolour or colour depending on how you look at it. Then you put them on a beautiful handcrafted 'green' strap and voila! You're done!


oh the *Green*.
a couple of Straps that are humbly made by me.





how about a custom Logo in Bronze ? ;-)



those pictures were taken during the summer ago (5 or 6 months ago). since then, both pieces have picked up a bit more patina.

you should definitely get a Bronze and watch her Change. trust me. she will grow and age gracefully with you.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Tony A.H said:


> oh the *Green*.
> a couple of Straps that are humbly made by me.
> 
> 
> ...


Those look awesome. What is that leather and what are you creasing with?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Ugh... It's a dive watch man; don't "baby" it. xD. It may be summer till we see some decent patina on an MG; any Kalmar owners in the southern hemisphere?


I understand and I agree but I may not comply. It's all a personal preference I guess mate.

Some like an accelerated patina some like it like this.

www.the


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> I understand and I agree but I may not comply. It's all a personal preference I guess mate.
> 
> Some like an accelerated patina some like it like this.
> 
> www.the


lol. No "compliance" necessary friend; I was just "bustin' ya stones" there... 
Well, looks like the Kalmar MG class is gonna be designated a "safe queen". Don't you DARE touch my MG with LOS... xD
Will you swim with it? Between "salt" and "chlorine"...I don't know if it'll be safe.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks
the Original Leather Color is Brown but i used a Mix of Green/Yellow/Orange/Grey Paint to make it look like that way.
i don't have Fancy tools.. No Creaser. i used a Groover from Tandyleatherfactory. that looks like this one:


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Tony A.H said:


> Thanks
> the Original Leather Color is Brown but i used a Mix of Green/Yellow/Orange/Grey Paint to make it look like that way.
> i don't have Fancy tools.. No Creaser. i used a Groover from Tandyleatherfactory. that looks like this one:


Ok, I have that one. I have a soldering tip for creasing too, but I have not gotten a soldering iron that it will fit into yet, and I haven't had a lot of time to make straps lately. The lines on your keepers look super clean.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> lol. No "compliance" necessary friend; I was just "bustin' ya stones" there...
> Well, looks like the Kalmar MG class is gonna be designated a "safe queen". Don't you DARE touch my MG with LOS... xD
> Will you swim with it? Between "salt" and "chlorine"...I don't know if it'll be safe.


Hahahah hilarious buddy.

I am sure there are going to be many daring divers out there with the MG.

One such is Rafy. Check out his pics and videos with the MG in the MG thread. He dives more than regularly with his MG.

www.the


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

It is amazing though; how something so beautiful can be so tough.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6604874
> View attachment 6604906


I've been wanting for one! May I ask what is Your wrist size (I've 6.75)?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

7.5" 

Does wear quite big because of the height of the case, but a great watch for the price.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> 7.5"
> 
> Does wear quite big because of the height of the case, but a great watch for the price.


Thanks!, I'm little hesitant, but the watch looks so sweet!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

izmarkie said:


> The lines on your keepers look super clean.


i used an Old Knife. Heat it up a bit, then with the help of a Metal Ruler. i Drew a Line.


----------



## Bobby78 (Oct 25, 2013)

My VDB No Limit b-)


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's an interesting new model from Oris:


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't get the Oris. It's so ordinary looking except for the caseback. Even the strap is blah. Then again, I've been looking at crazy bronze micros for the last couple years. Maybe the target market will only make the jump to bronze if everything else about it is "normal".


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I saw the new Oris on Instagram, diggin it. Simple, but love the attention to detail on the bezel. Some parts are raised and some machined inwards.


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maranez Bangle Bronze BWB


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ancon Tank M26 MKII


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice looking Oris .Small for my taste, but appreciate the design.
what jump out (in a good way) is Dome Crystal and Thinner Bezel.. i like that.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Tony A.H said:


> Thanks
> the Original Leather Color is Brown but i used a Mix of Green/Yellow/Orange/Grey Paint to make it look like that way.
> i don't have Fancy tools.. No Creaser. i used a Groover from Tandyleatherfactory. that looks like this one:


Looks great Tony! Does green paint fade away in time?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

zen168 said:


> View attachment 6636994
> 
> 
> Maranez Bangle Bronze BWB


nice.....very nice :-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

flying.fish said:


> Looks great Tony! Does green paint fade away in time?


thank you.
well, it's been a year already since i made them, and No sign of Color coming off.. 
but again. i don't wear'em all the time as i have to give my other Watches some wrist time as well.
i'd say they've been holding up Nicely.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Tony A.H said:


> thank you.
> well, it's been a year already since i made them, and No sign of Color coming off..
> but again. i don't wear'em all the time as i have to give my other Watches some wrist time as well.
> i'd say they've been holding up Nicely.


Fair enough for me 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

starting to get some patina



















H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks for the update, the layers are becoming even more striking
and.that.blue.dial!



yankeexpress said:


> starting to get some patina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

wmv said:


> View attachment 6666210


Love that patina. Looks natural??
Still waiting for my 1st bronze to arrive. Can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got back my bronze Tuna from a bezel insert swap. Wasn't feeling the brass one too much.


























Before shot


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on snakeskin shoes


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm really liking the Bronze divers. The one that Oris just came out with is stunning.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Just got back my bronze Tuna from a bezel insert swap. Wasn't feeling the brass one too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the model of this. I love my Seikos and I didn't know they made a bronze one? Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> What is the model of this. I love my Seikos and I didn't know they made a bronze one? Very cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot ! 
This started out as a 7002 from loyswatch on eBay.










After winning auction, they were kind enough to ship to Ridwan in Indonesia. You can find him on Facebook.










He machined out a bezel, a shroud and a crown out of bronze and insert out of brass.

I just had it on canvas earlier.










The bezel is fixed but that's perfect for me.

The only thing that sucked was paying via Western Union but he came well recommended and he was super responsive to all inquiries before deciding to send him a watch.

He's working on his own watches now at crazy good prices, IMO.


----------



## actorius (May 26, 2014)

Guys any thoughts on the brass Maranez Layan?

I just got their newsletter that there are some pieces back in stock.

I like the design, the price seems ok for what they're offering and it looks like a good entry to the bronze-patina game.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

actorius said:


> Guys any thoughts on the brass Maranez Layan?
> 
> I just got their newsletter that there are some pieces back in stock.
> 
> I like the design, the price seems ok for what they're offering and it looks like a good entry to the bronze-patina game.


I'd get the blue sandstone or red jasper if I could. Sandstone dials are gorgeous.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot !
> This started out as a 7002 from loyswatch on eBay.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Thanks for all the info. I'm looking him up now.
New to the bronze world, and hooked. Still awaiting my Makara to arrive, but I can see one of these on the horizon. Very very cool watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Bezel change to Custom Ceramic Square bezel



















www.the


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks so much Nicer Now.
on a side note. the Red accent against Black and Bronze is really Beautiful.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
i just learned about *Ridwan*.. saw one of his Bronze with Red Bezel. looks Mighty Sweet :-! .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

I noticed last night, My Helson is starting to turn purple.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

wmv said:


> View attachment 6728890
> 
> View attachment 6728906
> 
> ...


That looks sweet. So how did you get it to do that??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> Hat looks sweet. So how did you get it to do that??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jimmy,
I used a hard boiled egg and some white vinegar. left it for 48 hours


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Usually happens when wearing purple eye shadow, and touching your face 



wmv said:


> View attachment 6728890
> 
> View attachment 6728906
> 
> ...


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Usually happens when wearing purple eye shadow, and touching your face


hi Craustin1

that explains the purple on my pillow case!! mystery solved!! see this is why I'm a member of this forum.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

wmv said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> I used a hard boiled egg and some white vinegar. left it for 48 hours


Cool, so it just soaks in the vinegar with the egg?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

No, fume with vinegar


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Cool, so it just soaks in the vinegar with the egg?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To soak in vinegar would remove the patina, only way to get reaction from vinegar is through fumes.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok thanks. I can't wait to start playing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Loving my GG. Recently learned they are CuSn5 bronze instead of CuSn8. Would this make a difference since I do intend to use it in salt water.


----------



## Montgomeryjl (Jan 19, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


I don't have any at the moment and I'm already addicted. Been trying to snag a Maranez Rawai 45. They brass and bronze diver watches have me hooked lol such beautiful pieces.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montgomeryjl (Jan 19, 2016)

Time Collector said:


> I know how everyone feel about bronze, I had it bad also.
> 
> View attachment 2909618
> View attachment 2909746


Those are really nice ? those straps go great with the bronze

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montgomeryjl (Jan 19, 2016)

stonehead887 said:


> So another dangerous wallet busting thread! But love it. I have just finished explaining to my wife that 2 watches last month was perfectly normal and that the itch had been scratched. Now I need to find a way of explaining that a bronze diver is in a whole must have category of its own.
> Loving this thread, did a bit of research last night but will look some more. I can see a well patinated diver on a raw edge canvas strap sitting perfectly with the rest of the collection. Keep the pics coming!


Not that my wife doesn't think I'm crazy enough for spending a couple of hundred bucks on knives and other useless edc gear, now she really thinks I've lost my marbles. Just recently was turned on to the Maranez brass watches via Instagram. Now I've gotta have one. Like everything else I'm sure I won't be able to stop at just one lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montgomeryjl (Jan 19, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> My stable...so far. xD
> A Makara Turtle and Magrette Vantage are on their way...


That Armida looks awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montgomeryjl (Jan 19, 2016)

jricher82 said:


> Ever since I laid my eyes on the bronze Helson Shark Diver, I've had it bad, bronze and brass, here's what I have for now with 3 more incoming! Brass Maranez Rawai, Bronze Makara Sea Turtle and Bronze Magrette Vantage all inbound as well......and I'm not done.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montgomeryjl (Jan 19, 2016)

Tony A.H said:


> oh the *Green*.
> a couple of Straps that are humbly made by me.
> 
> those pictures were taken during the summer ago (5 or 6 months ago). since then, both pieces have picked up a bit more patina.
> ...


Man those look awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

wmv said:


> View attachment 6783914


Wow. Love the rainbow colours coming out. Looking soo cool. Mine is still a week away. Post takes forever to Aus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

wmv said:


> View attachment 6783914


is that through natural patina? that gradient of colors!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Doing some ground work at the new house with the diggerman and quite surprised to see the patina has changed.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Luminated said:


> Doing some ground work at the new house with the diggerman and quite surprised to see the patina has changed.
> 
> Do you like the darker look of the patina? I want patina on my brass and bronze watches, but not too much.
> 
> ...


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

arlee said:


> is that through natural patina? that gradient of colors!


I fumed overnight with LoS


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

gaopa said:


> Luminated said:
> 
> 
> > Doing some ground work at the new house with the diggerman and quite surprised to see the patina has changed.
> ...


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Woo hoo my Makara finally arrived! Was on my doorstep when I arrived home this evening. Very ordinary phone pic. Sorry.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Woo hoo my Makara finally arrived! Was on my doorstep when I arrived home this evening. Very ordinary phone pic. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, looks great and now the patina begins..... you need only decide whether you want to wait or do it quickly.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks. I have a couple of bands coming that should arrive this week, I think I like the look of leather, but the band it came with is a little short. Also got a bottle of liver of Sulfur, I tend to be impatient however I think I will get my camera out and take a few nicer pics before I help the patina along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is a some more from the weekend 





























Now it looks like this


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Love it, your watch is doing some cool stuff. I just got mine and wore it to bed overnight just to try and get the patination started!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

A few shots of my new Makara Hawksbill sea turtle that was delivered by a very late postman at 7pm last night!


































































I like the leather strap best I think, but it's a bit on the small side and only reaches the last hole, and with the soft keeper it won't stay put&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Has anyone who has a Makara removed the buckle from the strap? Mine looks like it has some kind of Spring bar but I can't seem to get it to move!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

gaopa said:


> A friend told me to rub my fingers on my forehead in late evening to get the skin oil on my fingers. He then suggested rubbing that oil on my brass and bronze watches. I have been trying his suggested method and like the look the natural skin oil gives the finish of the metal.
> 
> Have you ever tried that method?


That's actually the method I've used. Glad I'm not the only one! I found it to just take the shiny edge off of the brass on my Armida A8 and warmed up the color a bit. I think it looks great.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Has anyone who has a Makara removed the buckle from the strap? Mine looks like it has some kind of Spring bar but I can't seem to get it to move!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Jimmy, the factory used some kind of shoulder less springbars which is a pain to get off. What I did and probably most others is to push the strap towards the other side of the buckle to reveal the springbar and cut through it with a pair of snips, of course you'll need to replace the bar but it was useless anyway.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for that. That was my next step, just wanted to confirm it could be removed! Thanks Luminated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Big Clive:
Only response I can contrive about a $300.00 price point is:
"A bit of the alright". 
Luv Bronze like I love the Fab Four's songs.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Already getting a tiny bit of patina!
And Imo looking way better on brown leather!
Love being a bronze owner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Helberg CH6; black dial and brown strap...


Love this strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Already getting a tiny bit of patina!
> And Imo looking way better on brown leather!
> Love being a bronze owner.
> 
> ...


I'm currently swapping the strap on my teal SeaTurtle between a tobacco brown one I got from Panatime and a green one depending on what I might be wear, a green jumper it's the green strap which works beautifully otherwise it's brown all the way.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome. I got this and a couple of others from panatime. They seem like pretty good straps for the price. Just waiting for my liver of Sulfur to arrive now…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Awesome. I got this and a couple of others from panatime. They seem like pretty good straps for the price. Just waiting for my liver of Sulfur to arrive now&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another company worth checking out is Bandrband, they do cracking good strap at reasonable prices.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool thanks. I think i probably spend almost as much on straps as watches. I've recently discovered baseball straps and other recycled handmade ones and my budget has kinda skyrocketed! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Definitely an addiction:


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

rlara333 said:


> Definitely an addiction:


Mine says hi


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey all - I've been wondering if that greenish discoloration bronze can cause on skin also can rub off on other things such as sheets etc. like if watch is worn to bed. 

And, how much contact does it take for skin to get discolored (i.e. Can holding the watch for a minute or briefly touching it cause this)?


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ive only had mine 2 days and worn it non stop. No green skin yet. Not a lot of patina yet though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Lucky you! I really like bronze but it has definitely made my skin green + clothing as well, not sure if it was because it was a microbrand that cheaped out or not... but they are much nicer to look at and collect for me personally than to wear so I reverted back to Titanium or other compounds.

Can't say I don't love the look though of bronze especially near the ocean. Just looks like it is at home. Had a ZELOS Abyss that was awesome but I gifted it to a good friend who now enjoys it quite well.



Jimmy74 said:


> Ive only had mine 2 days and worn it non stop. No green skin yet. Not a lot of patina yet though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greygoosestr8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Gorgeous watches. Was looking at a Steinhart bronze case. Very nautical.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Cool thanks. I think i probably spend almost as much on straps as watches. I've recently discovered baseball straps and other recycled handmade ones and my budget has kinda skyrocketed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Re-did the patina on my Teal SeaTurtle .....LOL I couldn't help myself and decided to fit this caramel coloured strap which if I do say so myself looks stunning. Really makes the teal dial pop.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Re-did the patina on my Teal SeaTurtle .....LOL I couldn't help myself and decided to fit this caramel coloured strap which if I do say so myself looks stunning. Really makes the teal dial pop.


Nailed it! BTW I really love that teal shade


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Some pics of Panarez Layan (latest batch, black sandwich dial). Loving it so far, great bang for buck.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Re-did the patina on my Teal SeaTurtle .....LOL I couldn't help myself and decided to fit this caramel coloured strap which if I do say so myself looks stunning. Really makes the teal dial pop.


Love it! I think we were going for a similar look, I agree that the brown looks a whole heap better with the teal than the black strap it came with. 









Now I just need to work on my patina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

looking good
forced patina?



jopex said:


> Some pics of Panarez Layan (latest batch, black sandwich dial). Loving it so far, great bang for buck.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ Thanks. Yup, los + red vinegar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jopex said:


> ^ Thanks. Yup, los + red vinegar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liver of Sulfur is the one constant that never changes........ but the type of vinegar used now that's another story. lol

P.S.
Jopex doesn't the mix of the two stink to high heaven. LOL


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, I would advise anyone to do it outside if possible. Smell is terrible lol!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Kansas said:


> Hey all - I've been wondering if that greenish discoloration bronze can cause on skin also can rub off on other things such as sheets etc. like if watch is worn to bed.
> 
> And, how much contact does it take for skin to get discolored (i.e. Can holding the watch for a minute or briefly touching it cause this)?


it doesn't discolor cloths or Fabrics. 
usually Bronze Oxidizes the Most during the Summer Period (not so much in the Winter Time). your skin hardly turns Green since almost All Bronze Watches have Steel/Titanium Case back, and lots of Them have also Steel Crown where it's in direct contact with your Skin.
(all my Bronze Watches have Bronze Crowns. so i occasionally get a little Green spot on my Skin while wearing it in the summer period ).

the other thing is. Bronze usually reacts and oxidizes the most in a humid climate Vs Dry weather. so it all depends where you live. 
in short. they're GREAT Watches that Exhibit lots of Characters.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on stingray.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

A different blue today (Jade Dial).......


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

awesome! now what about a leather and/or canvas strap? 



umarrajs said:


> A different blue today (Jade Dial).......
> 
> 
> View attachment 6861634


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Certainly is addicting.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Working out the patina


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Was checking through my photos and I thought this might be interesting for others

Photo 1 was the original forced patina I did when I got it










I stripped it off months ago and months later this is the patina only naturally achieved


















It's remarkable just how close the forced patina is to the several months worth of natural patina and I'm willing to bet that eventually it would reach the same intensity. So to those that say forced looks fake I say done right you can easily achieve the same results.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Luminated said:


> It's remarkable just how close the forced patina is to the several months worth of natural patina and I'm willing to bet that eventually it would reach the same intensity. So to those that say forced looks fake I say done right you can easily achieve the same results..


I went to the same conclusion, with both bronze and brass. The thing is, at first forced patina will look obviously forced (like in my picture above), but after a few days/weeks of *wear* you won't distinguish a natural process from a forced one.

Also thank you Luminated, your hint from the other day about LoS/vinegar _*fumes*_ was key. Much smoother and more workable end results with this approach.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Big Clive:
If I were to be addicted to a watch material, can't think of anything better than a Bronzie!!!
Stainless steel notwithstanding.

X traindriver Art


----------



## greygoosestr8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Those are truly stunning watches. Something very nautical about them. Love it.


----------



## tumbling_dice12 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm definitely going to keep my eyes open for a bronze diver now.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

And if you get tired of the patina you can go crazy with metal polish.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rlara333 said:


> And if you get tired of the patina you can go crazy with metal polish.


Too true


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
I've heard it tghrown around the Forums, Broze is inferior to 316 steel.
Can't prove it by me. If Bronze costs more, less or the same as 316 I
like it for a watch material. What say Ye?

X traindriver Art


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> I've heard it tghrown around the Forums, Broze is inferior to 316 steel.
> Can't prove it by me. If Bronze costs more, less or the same as 316 I
> like it for a watch material. What say Ye?
> ...


Bronze is definitely softer than 316 Steel but it has other benefits which far outweigh this one negative.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

few comparison shots of my Magrette to show natural patina evolution so far
first 3 pics it's brand new, few months ago





















and a bunch of pics took this morning


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Such a grand piece. Company Resorted to its true beauty after the disaster I had unleaded on it.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I finally have a bronze on the way. Been looking for over a year..


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

excellent choice!



41Mets said:


> I finally have a bronze on the way. Been looking for over a year..


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

If just hope it's not unwearably huge


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

41Mets said:


> If just hope it's not unwearably huge


ain't small but H2O/Helberg watches usually are pretty wearable
what's your wrist size?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

H2O / Helberg watches are absolutely perfectly wearable for any wrist size in my opinion.

And my wrist size is 6.3 inches


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

phenomenal watch Asrar
I don't have a H2O yet (can't wait for the Marlin) but many sources (like you) told me they are very wrist friendly
smart design by Clemens I guess



asrar.merchant said:


> H2O / Helberg watches are absolutely perfectly wearable for any wrist size in my opinion.
> 
> And my wrist size is 6.3 inches


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > If just hope it's not unwearably huge
> ...


It's 7.5". Obviously not small. I just remember trying on the ss model and it was big. But it had that ridiculous buckle and the domed crystal and this one will have neither...


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry for my poor english...

I want to ask...

Info the average price for bronze diver?
And what brand and type diver watch, if belong this price..
In range under $500
Between $500- $1000
Above $1000-max

Because im know very well in seiko diver entry level, maybe some comparison with skx007, sumo and MM300?


Thanks.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

if you are looking for an entry level brass/bronze watch try to look at Armida Watches website
they are very good value for money



brawijaya80 said:


> Sorry for my poor english...
> 
> I want to ask...
> 
> ...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> if you are looking for an entry level brass/bronze watch try to look at Armida Watches website
> they are very good value for money


And 15% off if you order before 2/17!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Check out the Maranez Brass watches as well, great quality at very low cost.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

true, they have some very nice models
sadly they tend to be quite on the big side



bigclive2011 said:


> Check out the Maranez Brass watches as well, great quality at very low cost.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

also Steinhart makes some nice Bronze. and within your price range.

( Pictures from the Net )


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Finally getting some good looking patina. Natural so far as I'm still waiting for LOS to arrive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My favourite bronze, this side of a Panerai of course )


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

A budget brass watch for our friend in Indonesia to consider.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice and Lets Go NY Mets


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> A budget brass watch for our friend in Indonesia to consider.
> 
> View attachment 7015178


Are these blue numbers painted on the bezel?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Are these blue numbers painted on the bezel?


I think that's the patina.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> Are these blue numbers painted on the bezel?


I yet to experience this particular colour of patina so my best guess is it's applied paint/magic marker.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit of blue Patina going on here as well )


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 7017778
> 
> 
> Bit of blue Patina going on here as well )


Yours is more aqua blue/green from salt exposure where as the Helson's blue is too much of a match for the dial colour, I might be wrong and as the wife keeps reminding me I often am , but I stick by my opinion it's either paint or a magic marker.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

double post


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I used a blue permanent marker (felt pen) on the bezel. A Sharpie to be exact.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Prometheus Poseidon in a nice sunny day


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Here some live pics of the Triton Bronze ALE

On a beautiful English Dublin made by Strapped Watch Company. What an artist Shawn is. Brilliant shades.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cracking watch on a great strap!!


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

That ALE is a beauty, wish the current Triton had a bronze bezel instead of the DLC.


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

tknospdr said:


> View attachment 7032657


Very nice!


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

the maranez is brass , i have one.
View attachment 7035025
View attachment 7035033
View attachment 7035041
View attachment 7035057
View attachment 7035097


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

speedrack said:


> View attachment 7035057


So how do you like the Batial?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I can post this here.

H2O Tungum Mono 
2000 meters










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

The Borealis looks really sweet.


n1k0 said:


> So how do you like the Batial?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> I think I can post this here.
> 
> H2O Tungum Mono
> 2000 meters
> ...


love the foot and watch shot


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I finally get to join the club (soon)! Ordered a gruppo gamma vanguard yesterday after debating between the vanguard, a maranez, and an armida for what seemed like way too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I finally get to join the club (soon)! Ordered a gruppo gamma vanguard yesterday after debating between the vanguard, a maranez, and an armida for what seemed like way too long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice!


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Great choice!


I agree.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

n1k0 said:


> Great choice!


That is the exact one I ordered - teal deal with Roman numerals! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Finally own a bronze. Here are pics from the first day. They make good patina in Australia.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Been working on my patina today&#8230; Fumed for 20mins over a bath of LOS, then rinsed in salty water&#8230; trying to add green&#8230; then final rinse in fresh. 
Liking how it's coming along so far. Also added a new strap, which I think matches the new patina.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Too soon for patina.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

new bronzo in the house, my second Gruppo Gamma
now the big question, natural or forced patina?


----------



## xuesheng (Sep 30, 2015)

Hoping to join soon - just placed an order for a Halios Tropik B.
I like the Vanguard a lot but the Tropik case/lugs should fit my dainty wrist a bit better...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations. Great looking Gruppo. Beautiful Dial.
i'd leave it as is, and let Nature take it's course. the kinda rules i'm following with mine.

Not too much Patina going on considering it's Age (5 years). but don't mind the slow process.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great Tony. This is the watch that started all of this bronze and brass trend, which looks to be here to stay for a long time, with new offerings from makers often.



Tony A.H said:


> Congratulations. Great looking Gruppo. Beautiful Dial.
> i'd leave it as is, and let Nature take it's course. the kinda rules i'm following with mine.
> 
> Not too much Patina going on considering it's Age (5 years). but don't mind the slow process.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay guys, I'm ready to purchase my first bronze/brass diver. Which of these would you recommend/prefer for about a 7" wrist? Thanks in advance, and awesome pics!!

1) Helson Shark Diver 42mm (likely in MOP dial)

2) Halios Tropik B (likely in blue sunburst dial)

3) Borealis Batial (likely in blue dial)


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Tickythebull said:


> A budget brass watch for our friend in Indonesia to consider.
> 
> View attachment 7015178


What strap is that? Love the combo!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

if you have the cash go for the Halios, very classy and best overall quality among the 3
it should fit like a glove on your wrist

Borealis would be my second choice, best bang for the buck and lot of nice features and color options

Helson is the most basic one in this case, brass + NH35 movement. SD wears quite big compared to specs



Mr. Clemson said:


> Okay guys, I'm ready to purchase my first bronze/brass diver. Which of these would you recommend/prefer for about a 7" wrist? Thanks in advance, and awesome pics!!
> 
> 1) Helson Shark Diver 42mm (likely in MOP dial)
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> if you have the cash go for the Halios, very classy and best overall quality among the 3
> it should fit like a glove on your wrist
> 
> Borealis would be my second choice, best bang for the buck and lot of nice features and color options
> ...


I would place the Borealis first purely because it's the only one offering CuSn8 bronze, the patina of it will out class the others hands down.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit it of bargain brass at breakfast time!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

good point. The Halios is just gorgeous IMHO but if you want a strong patina better go for the Borealis



Luminated said:


> I would place the Borealis first purely because it's the only one offering CuSn8 bronze, the patina of it will out class the others hands down.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> What strap is that? Love the combo!


Strap code, Miltat.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

I just ordered an Armida A1 in bronze.
The Chinese New Year discount helped me make my choice.



Mr. Clemson said:


> Okay guys, I'm ready to purchase my first bronze/brass diver. Which of these would you recommend/prefer for about a 7" wrist? Thanks in advance, and awesome pics!!
> 
> 1) Helson Shark Diver 42mm (likely in MOP dial)
> 
> ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sharksmile said:


> I just ordered an Armida A1 in bronze.
> The Chinese New Year discount helped me make my choice.


Yeah, with the "new year discount" it was an awesome opportunity to get into a bronze A1. Congrats!


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

I have my first bronze on the way - black dial/no date Borealis Batial. CuSn8 bronze, 3000m water resistant, killer thick layered C3 lume, 9015 movement, sapphire crystal, awesome bronze buckle - all for well under 5 bills shipped. Love the look, love the specs, love the price - looking forward to getting it in!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mr. Clemson said:


> Okay guys, I'm ready to purchase my first bronze/brass diver. Which of these would you recommend/prefer for about a 7" wrist? Thanks in advance, and awesome pics!!
> 
> 1) Helson Shark Diver 42mm (likely in MOP dial)
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful list you have there. Worth getting all of them.

One suggestion I would like you to look at probably to add to your list would be: Have a look at the H2O ORCA range.

They don't have bronze in it now but a few cases will be added soon in this range in bronze as per the plan disclosed here on the forum. So if you like a particular design it could be worth the wait in terms of quality, construction, kind of bronze they use and also surely a beautiful fit on your 7" wrist.

Just a thought for you to check out.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

that's some interesting news, thanks for the head up



asrar.merchant said:


> That's a beautiful list you have there. Worth getting all of them.
> 
> One suggestion I would like you to look at probably to add to your list would be: Have a look at the H2O ORCA range.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moker (Aug 17, 2007)

The Bronze beast on brown leather with that insane Maddog buckle in CuSn8!




























Cheers,
Ronald


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

simply beautiful, patina and strap are great as well



Moker said:


> The Bronze beast on brown leather with that insane Maddog buckle in CuSn8!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

this Buckle complete your Helberg b-) :-!. Nice strap too.

i Love the Maddog Buckles.
at first. it looks Huge, then your eyes get used to it.. it is Big but Grows a lot on you.

both Buckles shown are 26mms. the difference is very obvious . also it's Thick, which i like a lot.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr. Clemson said:


> Okay guys, I'm ready to purchase my first bronze/brass diver. Which of these would you recommend/prefer for about a 7" wrist? Thanks in advance, and awesome pics!!
> 
> 1) Helson Shark Diver 42mm (likely in MOP dial)
> 
> ...


I'd go Borealis... Halios is top notch, but in terms of pure value, there's very little that can beat the Batial!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

looks awesome! king of the bang for buck



Pakz said:


> I'd go Borealis... Halios is top notch, but in terms of pure value, there's very little that can beat the Batial!


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Pakz said:


> I'd go Borealis... Halios is top notch, but in terms of pure value, there's very little that can beat the Batial!


I love that blue dial, but of course they are sold out in the no date version which I prefer. Makes the decision more difficult...


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Just got my GG Vanguard in the mail. While messing with the (what I thought was unidirectional) bezel, I was able to move it backwards. Should I be worried?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd ask them (GG) about it.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Just got my GG Vanguard in the mail. While messing with the (what I thought was unidirectional) bezel, I was able to move it backwards. Should I be worried?


I have four and none of them do this. Contact them.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. I just did. They promptly offered a partial refund or to ship it back and have it fixed. I'm really impressed with their customer service so far.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

You know, for some reason I thought they were bi-directional like the Ennebi divers.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

1 month of natural patina


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Thanks guys. I just did. They promptly offered a partial refund or to ship it back and have it fixed. I'm really impressed with their customer service so far.


Please post back if you do send it and your experience. I've contacted them a number of times and always been impressed.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

rlara333 said:


> Please post back if you do send it and your experience. I've contacted them a number of times and always been impressed.


I certainly will. I can already say that they responded to my multiple emails very quickly and offered to reimburse me for the return shipping. The watch is already back in transit to them and they said I should get it back in about two weeks.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

New bronze in the house!
Hong Kong to Bermuda in 48 hours! Amazing!

As soon as i put it on - I knew - money well spent.
Here are some pics for the hounds.

The DOOOOME..








Already starting to lume after 20 seconds in the sun setting up that dome photo...








Some outdoor, direct sun (what little there is) photos. 
















The watch arrived with a nice, warm, redish hue. Not bright clean gold like some other pics. I am gonna age this naturally and not force the patina.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Sharksmile said:


> New bronze in the house!
> Hong Kong to Bermuda in 48 hours! Amazing!
> 
> As soon as i put it on - I knew - money well spent.
> ...


Looks super nice and the lume is just sick


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

A while back I removed the patina from my Benarus and decided to let it develop naturally. Man it was slow at the start.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Got my green Batial, looks quite good with this miltat canvas strap. This setup deserves even moar patina methinks


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Definitely a "bit of a deal" Clive.
I'm trying to figure out, lo these many years of being a WISer
why I never bought a "bronzie". Just wasn't paying attention (as
usual)
I've seen watch cases made from almost every material. And
bronze cases are only secondary to 316 St Stl. No luv for gold
cases.

X traindrivewr Art


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> Definitely a "bit of a deal" Clive.
> I'm trying to figure out, lo these many years of being a WISer
> why I never bought a "bronzie". Just wasn't paying attention (as
> usual)
> ...


I don't know why you haven't because no other material shows it's journey of ownership quite like it. Me personally on looking at my collection and the watches I've got over the last few years with the exception of two the rest have been bronze.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

New brass in the stable, got this for $235 shipped thanks to CNY discount, amazing value.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 7175394


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Working out the patina on the Layan; three baths of LoS and warm water worked like a charm!










BTW I really really like this watch and this simple design, do you guys know what's the original it's inspired by? I suspect a Panerai but couldn't find anything strictly equivalent. Thanks.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

New band&#8230; not sure what I think. It definitely out there&#8230;!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GapHitter (Feb 9, 2016)

Random question for the true players with the bronze and brass pieces... Do your fingers stink after messing with the crowns or bezels on these watches?

Sometimes when I handle mild metals I'll notice this, and I find it really annoying. Some examples would be a lot of keys, brass shell casings, coins sometimes, etc. 

Does this happen with these watches?

Thanks!


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

Loving the bronze watches. There's something about the individual patina for every watch that is so amazing.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## alrink (Jan 22, 2016)

My Zelos Abyss after two weeks of diving and swimming


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

alrink said:


> My Zelos Abyss after two weeks of diving and swimming


Leather's still in great shape


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> New band&#8230; not sure what I think. It definitely out there&#8230;!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. Where's the strap from?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez on Schofield canvas.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Maranez on Schofield canvas.


Bangla for your bucks! Maranez has a definitely strong offer for copper lovers out there 

Gorgeous canvas strap too!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

GapHitter said:


> Random question for the true players with the bronze and brass pieces... Do your fingers stink after messing with the crowns or bezels on these watches?
> 
> Sometimes when I handle mild metals I'll notice this, and I find it really annoying. Some examples would be a lot of keys, brass shell casings, coins sometimes, etc.
> 
> ...


I've also been curious about this...


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

GapHitter said:


> Random question for the true players with the bronze and brass pieces... Do your fingers stink after messing with the crowns or bezels on these watches?
> 
> Sometimes when I handle mild metals I'll notice this, and I find it really annoying. Some examples would be a lot of keys, brass shell casings, coins sometimes, etc.
> 
> ...


Not that I have ever noticed


----------



## GapHitter (Feb 9, 2016)

wmv said:


> Not that I have ever noticed


Appreciate that.

Great looking watches! I'll have to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6; alligator shoes w' Maddog buckle.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

knightRider said:


> That looks awesome. Where's the strap from?


I made it out of fish leather.

It's a little thick at the lug ends. Needed to make a set of curved Spring bars as well so I could get it to fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddington (Feb 3, 2016)

This thread is amazing.

I really want to get my hands on a Bronze diver but I can't seem to find the right one.
Can someone recommend a bronze diver at 40mm?
I quite fond of the Helson shark diver, Benarus Moray 40mm, lum-tec m53 styling.

Sad that the Benarus is sold out :/


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

I wanted a Kaventsmann, but I did not have the money for it, so I made my own bronzo 
View attachment 7208346

View attachment 7208362

View attachment 7208370

View attachment 7208378


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Cabaret opening night


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Green Batial on olive green Nato, works pretty good


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree, very nice indeed!



n1k0 said:


> Green Batial on olive green Nato, works pretty good


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

just received 2 nice handmade straps from Costas Kastantona for my bronzos
not the best pics sorry


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> Green Batial on olive green Nato, works pretty good


Looking sweeeet


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Trying my Batial on a cheapo "semi-distressed" canvas...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> just received 2 nice handmade straps from Costas Kastantona for my bronzos
> not the best pics sorry


Damn nice straps, mdsaitto. Say hi to Cosmo. :-!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Damn nice straps, mdsaitto. Say hi to Cosmo. :-!


Thanks mate, I'll forward your greetings to my fluffy assistant


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Gruppo Gamma Friday................


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Green Batial on olive green Nato, works pretty good


Looks great. Wish I would have gone with the green. I went for the blue w/date. It's gorgeous, but I looooove that green!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> just received 2 nice handmade straps from Costas Kastantona for my bronzos
> not the best pics sorry


Beautifil. Probably my next couple of watches. A brown dial'd Vantage and a green Vanguard.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> Beautifil. Probably my next couple of watches. A brown dial'd Vantage and a green Vanguard.


Excellent choice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminated said:


>


Fabulous!!

You are the king patinater for sure!!


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Borealis Batial green dial on distressed brown leather strap... My preferred combo so far


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

New custom strap on Armida a1 bronze & bronze buckle


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

few more pics of the Magrette on the new leather strap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> few more pics of the Magrette on the new leather strap


Super duper!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Super duper!


thanks mate, didn't come for cheap but it's well worth


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I've ordered a military one from them

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd from my amazing bacon


----------



## walltz (Nov 21, 2015)

This is totally unresistable...nice trio.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Latest acquisition. Virgin bronze, give it some time. I am really pleased with this one.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> Latest acquisition. Virgin bronze, give it some time. I am really pleased with this one.


My much less virgin one says hi


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Niko Nice


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> Latest acquisition. Virgin bronze, give it some time. I am really pleased with this one.


Looks magnificent congrats!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Watches503 said:


>


Great shots Luis, the dial really pops
The lume is just sick


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> My much less virgin one says hi


Nice work, sweet patina.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> Looks magnificent congrats!


Thanks, you helped me make the decision on this one.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

So, I have been wearing my Armida A1 for 2 weeks straight.
Has never left my wrist.

This is *THE MOST COMFORTABLE* of my big watches. Once i got used to the weight, the watch just disappears on my wrist.

The *LUME* is outstanding. Nuclear. Damn near perfect legibility at all times. And that is without "charging" it on a lamp.
I am talking normal sunlight/office light daily wear.

The Cuda strap it came with is comfortable, but I am getting some leather and canvas shoes for her soon.

I would *highly recommend* to anyone trying to find a bronze watch.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

The Makara Seaturtle is available again and I have one on the way.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Great. Another type of cool looking watch for me to dump money on.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

n1k0 said:


>


Looking great mate, really digging the patina. It's funny but to me a bronze doesn't have character until it has a patina, whether it's natural or not.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Luminated said:


> Looking great mate, really digging the patina. It's funny but to me a bronze doesn't have character until it has a patina, whether it's natural or not.


Yeah, here after 3 weeks of daily wear it's really smoothed the initial forced patina so you can't really tell anymore; though it's still darker (and so cooler to me) than without the initial bootstrapping process...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pratto_brevatti (Dec 25, 2015)

Love these bronze patina


----------



## Frenchguy (Apr 3, 2011)

I love those Bronze, I have a Maranez Layan, a beauty.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Makara Sea Turtle. My first bronze diver arrived in the mail yesterday. It is a little large for my 6.5" wrist, but very comfortable (the strap is so soft!).


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Got my new Gruppo on again today, i will let age slowly. Really like the design of this watch.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> Got my new Gruppo on again today, i will let age slowly. Really like the design of this watch.


I agree, the Vanguard is really a beauty


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

[ATTACH]7361042._xfImport[/ATTACH]
Bronzo and IWC hangin together

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> View attachment 7358194
> 
> Makara Sea Turtle. My first bronze diver arrived in the mail yesterday. It is a little large for my 6.5" wrist, but very comfortable (the strap is so soft!).


Awesome, mine says hi. The turquoise is really interesting how it changes colour in different light. I wasn't too fond of the original band, but have about 10 others I swap around.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

My Halios Tropik after 1.5 months of wear says Hi










Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

sabarig said:


> My Halios Tropik after 1.5 months of wear says Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. That one is on my list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

martinz said:


>


Nice strap, what's it made from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Nice strap, what's it made from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would remind me of a type of snake skin but that's a guess.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Nice strap, what's it made from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Luminated said:


> Would remind me of a type of snake skin but that's a guess.


That's right, it is made from phyton skin, got the skin from local tannery, it was a 3,75m live phyton


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow cool. Had my suspicions but thought the scales looked too big. That is a huge snake!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Prior to the egg patina method


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Prior to the egg patina method


WOW that green veg method doesn't look to bad, need to check that one out at sometime. lol


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Please welcome my Bronzo Turtle...


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

brawijaya80 said:


> Please welcome my Bronzo Turtle...
> 
> View attachment 7388306
> 
> ...


Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> Please welcome my Bronzo Turtle...
> 
> View attachment 7388306
> 
> ...


Awesome, if such a thing doesn't make Seiko consider introducing bronze into their lineup I don't know what will.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ any idea how much your total cost was? My latest arrival says hi

Fresh out the box


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ any idea how much your total cost was? My latest arrival says hi
> 
> Fresh out the box


Arround $600

Watch Srp775 $ 285
Case Mod $ 300 (Bezel, crown, case back all in)
etc $ 15 (delivery)

and i still have SRP775 case and bracelet, maybe worth for $100


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ any idea how much your total cost was? My latest arrival says hi
> 
> Fresh out the box
> 
> ...


That blue is gorgeous ! Congrats !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

brawijaya80 said:


> Please welcome my Bronzo Turtle...
> 
> View attachment 7388306
> 
> ...


That's beautiful but is the case back bronze or SS? 
Saw one somewhere that the caseback was bronze and that's a recipe for a green wrist.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> That's beautiful but is the case back bronze or SS?
> Saw one somewhere that the caseback was bronze and that's a recipe for a green wrist.


I have two backcase,SS and bronze.... and Im using Bronze case now, my SS still in borrow by my watchmaker...








Bronze








SS


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> Arround $600
> 
> Watch Srp775 $ 285
> Case Mod $ 300 (Bezel, crown, case back all in)
> ...


Could he do this conversion with any watch?


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Awesome, if such a thing doesn't make Seiko consider introducing bronze into their lineup I don't know what will.


Ok that's mental! If you made it, will you make more?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

View attachment 7405378
View attachment 7405386
View attachment 7405394

My sea turtle finally arrived


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Sea Turtle finally arrived,


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW. looks Awesome. :-! b-)
Congratulations.



brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7388314


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

There's a rumor that Tudor is about to release a Bronze Black Bay:










(source: Tudor: Something in Bronze for Baselworld? - Page 3)

Dunno if this is for real or just a clever photoshopping, but that's beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

n1k0 said:


> There's a rumor that Tudor is about to release a Bronze Black Bay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's real.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> It's real.


Yep


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

n1k0 said:


> There's a rumor that Tudor is about to release a Bronze Black Bay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is I have been so impressed with the quality of the Bronze watches from the Micro's, that I'm sure when they announce the price for this Tudor, I will think it's way overpriced.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Jimmy74 said:


> Awesome, mine says hi. The turquoise is really interesting how it changes colour in different light. I wasn't too fond of the original band, but have about 10 others I swap around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lookin' good! I really love the color changes as well. Any recommendations as far as straps? I love the look of the first strap in your post.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

I get a few straps from panatime, the first one is one I made myself out of barramundi (fish) leather. I make a lot of my own straps because I have big arms, I like long straps, and I'm too cheap to pay someone else to custom make them for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Did I successfully 'egg patinate'?


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Could he do this conversion with any watch?


This case is made by manual, i think other watches can be made too..



Jimmy74 said:


> Ok that's mental! If you made it, will you make more?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im just order... please go to @monteurhorloges at instagram............


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Did I successfully 'egg patinate'?


How, you did it? 
Its more patina became beutifull?

mine after 2 weeks use, now my watch is more darker...

Before








After


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the dome


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

An instant of distraction... :roll: ....and my wife takes advantage of her!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Bronzo Bonanza


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; drilled lugs make it very strap-friendly.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Not a great photo but at least shows the natural patina is developing nicely.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

brawijaya80 said:


> This case is made by manual, i think other watches can be made too..
> 
> Im just order... please go to @monteurhorloges at instagram............


Thanks I will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> Bronzo Bonanza


 That new blue dial GG looks great!



watermanxxl said:


> A1; drilled lugs make it very strap-friendly.


I really really really like that yellow hued croc strap the most.


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Great trio!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

looking Goooooood Asrar.
i like the Steel/Bronze Case. it's unique. and the Buckle is out of this world :-!. (is it Maddog?).

Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking Tudor.
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Tony A.H said:


> looking Goooooood Asrar.
> i like the Steel/Bronze Case. it's unique. and the Buckle is out of this world :-!. (is it Maddog?).
> 
> Cheers


That's the only one who can do this kind of madness Tony. 
Pure Ingomar kind of genius. There were only three made ever made. 
One is in Dubai and two with me on their way to Germany.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dress bronze!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Some really nice Bronze on here today.

Here is mt GG again, i just love the design.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

asrar.merchant said:


> That's the only one who can do this kind of madness Tony.
> Pure Ingomar kind of genius. There were only three made ever made.
> One is in Dubai and two with me on their way to Germany.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


Excellent :-!.
makes it extremely Rare b-)..


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

fna2005 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


FNA loves it...me ... I'm Jealous 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> Some really nice Bronze on here today.
> 
> Here is mt GG again, i just love the design.


The GG Van is on my upcoming list to buy.

May I ask your wrist size...?

Looks awesome by the way!


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Still in love.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

I am liking GG more & more......it is turning out to be my favorite Bronze Diver.

GG & the Tartar warrior at the Boston MFA:


----------



## peld (Sep 9, 2015)

So seeing the new Bronze Black Bay has led me to this thread to find something similar but a bit more affordable. I loved the original Black Bay but thought it was too small. Making it bigger AND making it bronze is just :-!

Any watches immediately spring to mind that are similar?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

peld said:


> So seeing the new Bronze Black Bay has led me to this thread to find something similar but a bit more affordable. I loved the original Black Bay but thought it was too small. Making it bigger AND making it bronze is just :-!
> 
> Any watches immediately spring to mind that are similar?


Armida A1 and A7, Helson SD are the closest I can think of, but still very different at the same time.

I agree this BBBr is a stunner, but I'm always surprised when I read people claiming it's priced as a "steal" - especially when you look at other bronze offers from the microbrands landscape. I probably don't get at all the "branding value" thing, and it's fine that way.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Skinny Rogers said:


> The GG Van is on my upcoming list to buy.
> 
> May I ask your wrist size...?
> 
> Looks awesome by the way!


7.5 inches


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Is it an addiction if you buy another to have a different dial color... Oh and you buy your wife and daughter one each?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

rlara333 said:


> Is it an addiction if you buy another to have a different dial color... Oh and you buy your wife and daughter one each?


Love that Mesh, what have you done there? Looks great


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rlara333 said:


> Is it an addiction if you buy another to have a different dial color... Oh and you buy your wife and daughter one each?


where did you source the mesh?


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Love that Mesh, what have you done there? Looks great


Thank You
I used polishing paste with a rotary tool to polish off the forced patina. It was left nice and shiny. Add to that wearing it in hot South Florida weather and that's where it's at now. 


knightRider said:


> where did you source the mesh?


Commodore 24mm PVD Black Stainless Steel Shark Mesh Watch Band Strap
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00U56IJJI/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Let me add that the mesh came with the flat side out (the side usually inside) so I flipped it. And it's pretty shiny with purple/ Brown undertones, which I think goes well with polished bronze.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Gruppo Gamma, custom strap. Engraved Grandad Jimbo. My granddaughter calls me thus.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> Gruppo Gamma, custom strap. Engraved Grandad Jimbo. My granddaughter calls me thus.


that's a lovely strap for the GG


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> that's a lovely strap for the GG


It's a bit bulkier than what I normally go for but it really suits the look of the GG


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

cpscott84 said:


> It's a bit bulkier than what I normally go for but it really suits the look of the GG


I agree, GG works better with thick straps


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

My favourite piece of bronze


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

that's a classy bronzo



kkwpk said:


> My favourite piece of bronze


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

One month of owning my Armida A1 and its starting to get little green flecks in the bezel teeth. 
No forced patina tricks. I've been wearing it nonstop and in the shower.

I have a feeling that this watch is going to look awesome by the end of the year.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

pics or it didn't happen 



Sharksmile said:


> One month of owning my Armida A1 and its starting to get little green flecks in the bezel teeth.
> No forced patina tricks. I've been wearing it nonstop and in the shower.
> 
> I have a feeling that this watch is going to look awesome by the end of the year.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

bronze armor

if you are interested I'm selling my GG teal dial and keeping for myself the black dial in the pics below
maybe two Vanguards is a bit overkill in my line-up


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

n1k0 said:


> Armida A1 and A7, Helson SD are the closest I can think of, but still very different at the same time.
> 
> I agree this BBBr is a stunner, but I'm always surprised when I read people claiming it's priced as a "steal" - especially when you look at other bronze offers from the microbrands landscape. I probably don't get at all the "branding value" thing, and it's fine that way.


I've been following this thread for months and the Tudor is the first bronze I've been inclined to pop on. I like a lot of the micro brands here, but they tend to be much larger than my 7" wrist can handle. At only 43mm, the BBBr might be the ticket.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi,

hope to join your club soon with a Gruppo Gamma,

love the california dial in green,
i have to see


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> pics or it didn't happen



View attachment 7514410


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

My new Sea Turtle sporting new patina!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

tetia said:


> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


what brand is that?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

It is full custom.A guy in I Indonesia made the case and the rest are from Dagaz

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

tetia said:


> It is full custom.A guy in I Indonesia made the case and the rest are from Dagaz
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


ah i see, one of mr ridwan's handcraft


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes correct

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ventus Caspian


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

.


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

Steinhart Apollon

just when I thought my addiction was getting better... I discover Brass and Bronze


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

Helson SD Red Carbon

View attachment 7568834
View attachment 7568890


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice Case design. especially the Lugs.



tetia said:


>


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> bronze armor
> 
> if you are interested I'm selling my GG teal dial and keeping for myself the black dial in the pics below
> maybe two Vanguards is a bit overkill in my line-up


Is this a new Man-at-Arms? Colors look different. My favorites were the squirting Kobra Khan and Mossman, who they deliberately made smell like a mildewy basement. Pretty awesome toys we had in the 80s.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on cobra shoes w' Maddog bronze


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

izmarkie said:


> Is this a new Man-at-Arms? Colors look different. My favorites were the squirting Kobra Khan and Mossman, who they deliberately made smell like a mildewy basement. Pretty awesome toys we had in the 80s.


Correct 
It's from the recent Masters of the Universe Classic line
It's more a collector edition then a toyline
Man-at-Arms always been one of my favorites because of the "steam-punk" armor


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

new shoes for my Poseidon


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> new shoes for my Poseidon


Nice strap, really goes with the watch. From strapsco?


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Nice strap, really goes with the watch. From strapsco?


yep! very good strap but again I've the feeling that it might be a bit short for big wrists


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

After a day at the beach:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

An hour in salt water..... not at the beach but in a glass beside the sofa. lol


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

New leather shoes on my SD and Ventus, love this two.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Luminated said:


> An hour in salt water..... not at the beach but in a glass beside the sofa. lol


Nice mine is getting there. Not as good yet though I think.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

So.... This just happened:
http://oceanictime.blogspot.com.au/2016/03/h2o-watches-orca-dive-bronze.html?m=1










I started the week with no bronze/brass watches... But after reading this thread (when I should have been studying for an exam), I now have a bronze (h2o orca) and a brass (maranez rawai) incoming!

Cheers, Wen


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TREVI007 said:


> Helson SD Red Carbon
> 
> View attachment 7568834
> View attachment 7568890


I like what you're doin' with the shoes... #fashion


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

I saw that Orca. O_O

But its way to similar to my Armida to justify getting it.
Plus i already have an H2O Marlin on my list for this year.


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> I like what you're doin' with the shoes... #fashion


Thanks Brother!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> So.... This just happened:
> OceanicTime: H2O Watches ORCA Dive BRONZE
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even begin to imagine how AWESOME this "turbine bezel" will be when it gets a patina...


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> I like what you're doin' with the shoes... #fashion


I got to say.... I'm a huge fan of your leather straps collection. Just amazing.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TREVI007 said:


> I got to say.... I'm a huge fan of your leather straps collection. Just amazing.


Thanks TREVI007. To me...the strap matters.


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

Absolutely! No doubt..


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Amazed I never tried this before, put a black leather strap with white stitching on my brown dialed Octopus and it's surprising how much more the emphasis it puts on the dial.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Amazed I never tried this before, put a black leather strap with white stitching on my brown dialed Octopus and it's surprising how much more the emphasis it puts on the dial.


Very nice. An unexpected combo that really works!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sharksmile said:


> I saw that Orca. O_O
> 
> But its way to similar to my Armida to justify getting it.
> Plus i already have an H2O Marlin on my list for this year.


They do have quite a few similarities. I was considering either an Armida or an Ancon tank. But for $100 more than the Armida (and double the money of the tank), I would get that sick bezel, Clemens fantastic quality, an ETA movement, and some nice straps. Plus I like the hands of the orica quite a fair bit.

But if I already at an Armida.... I probably wouldn't have considered it at all.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

New shoes, courtesy of Martu Leather.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Sharksmile said:


> New shoes, courtesy of Martu Leather.
> 
> View attachment 7618530


Got a couple of Martu straps, great quality for the price.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome collection. I'm waiting to receive my first bronze case and can't wait (even more) after seeing those pics.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

they look quality out of curiousity is there a decent cheap bronze watch u would recommend to try out , I have some mechanical ecigarettes made from copper and brass I've false patina using lemon juice or vinegar and diffrent techniques , the pictures not mine but still 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 'Busa (Aug 21, 2007)

The Ancon to me has a classic look that literally says, don't laugh, Bronze Age. That's a keeper.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Big bad Benarus Moray 47 on Distefano "hand stitch" w' Maddog Torpedo buckle.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Big bad Benarus Moray 47 on Distefano "hand stitch" w' Maddog Torpedo buckle.


Beautiful.

I have kept my eyes open for one but nobody ever sells!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Skinny Rogers said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I have kept my eyes open for one but nobody ever sells!


There really weren't too many made... I think it was 50 of each for a couple years.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

martinz said:


>


tilapia skin band? |>


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

amrvf said:


> tilapia skin band? |>


Nope, retic python

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

A1 with minimal bezel, on Europelli ox blood North of Cordovan strap (super supple).


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

TheBigBurrito said:


> A1 with minimal bezel, on Europelli ox blood North of Cordovan strap (super supple).


Awesome! How did you remove the numbers?


----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

My first bronze. Hopefully it won't become an addiction


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Awesome! How did you remove the numbers?


I removed the bezel numbers with a rusty file, a whole lotta elbow grease, and a bottle of whiskey!

I kid, I kid ... Armida made a very limited number of minimal-bezeled bronze A1's back in the day. Chris from Armida told me the following, when I asked about a minimal bezel for the brass A1's: "the minimal bezel was just on special request before we started production. Sorry, for the A1 brass we don't have any."


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Cheers, Wen


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Slowly,


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

TheBigBurrito said:


> A1 with minimal bezel, on Europelli ox blood North of Cordovan strap (super supple).


Awesome indeed |>


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

TheBigBurrito said:


> A1 with minimal bezel, on Europelli ox blood North of Cordovan strap (super supple).


That's great looking with the plain bezel.

Lucky you!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Malice 146 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which version is this watch with the blackened numbers on the bezel?

I've looked all over the Helson web page and the only bronze/brass watches I see the bezels don't have blackened numbers.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Which version is this watch with the blackened numbers on the bezel?
> 
> I've looked all over the Helson web page and the only bronze/brass watches I see the bezels don't have blackened numbers.


Its the patina'd version. I'm hoping my Helseon does the same


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

Helson SD.... Love it!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

TREVI007 said:


> Helson SD.... Love it!
> 
> View attachment 7678490


Looking great, loving the strap/dial combination.


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## erenedip (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## kevinu (Jan 29, 2015)

Mictofo Bronzo Decennale


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze on stingray


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks Great.
Congratulations.

addictive ?. No one is addictive here .



gom819 said:


> My first bronze. Hopefully it won't become an addiction


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Helberg bronze on stingray


Man you and Patt do magic with watch / strap combos.

That's a great looking pup.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

oh LOVE it.   



kevinu said:


> Mictofo Bronzo Decennale


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Soo Fuego said:


> View attachment 7674538
> 
> 
> View attachment 7674554


OHHHHHHH BOY. Getting that itch...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Skinny Rogers said:


> Man you and Patt do magic with watch / strap combos.
> 
> That's a great looking pup.


 Thanks Skinny. What can I say; I LOVE straps!
If there was a "hypothetical fire"...and I had to choose...I wouldn't be getting another dog. xD


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

izmarkie said:


> OHHHHHHH BOY. Getting that itch...


Do it! The watch is solid from every aspect. The packaging that comes with the watch is outstanding. Elshan is super easy to do business with too.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

WoW .... Amazing!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Helberg bronze on stingray


Forget Joseph and his coat of many colours, here's @watermanxxl and his watch of many straps. lol


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Forget Joseph and his coat of many colours, here's @watermanxxl and his watch of many straps. lol


Lume, I love ALL my children...  So easy to change the look; a strap-change gives you a new watch. Kinda...


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Halios Tropik Bronze


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hardly any Patina on this 4 Year Old Bronzo. maybe due to a Dry Climate where i am.



a little bit on the sides





but got more between the Lugs.



No Skin discoloration. thanks to the Titanium back


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

phenomenal watch Tony



Tony A.H said:


> hardly any Patina on this 4 Year Old Bronzo. maybe due to a Dry Climate where i am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> hardly any Patina on this 4 Year Old Bronzo. maybe due to a Dry Climate where i am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of bronze is it as that might have a bearing on the amount of patina.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Luminated said:


> What type of bronze is it as that might have a bearing on the amount of patina.


i believe it's: CuSn8

in a way i'm Not so surprised cause All my other Bronze Watches have little Patina on them.
usually during the winter time, there's hardly any surface discoloration. i get a little bit more action during the summer period, but only when it's humid. i can notice a subtle difference after a few days.

that's why it's taking so long to develop a Darker Patina.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> i believe it's: CuSn8
> 
> in a way i'm Not so surprised cause All my other Bronze Watches have little Patina on them.
> usually during the winter time, there's hardly any surface discoloration. i get a little bit more action during the summer period, but only when it's humid. i can notice a subtle difference after a few days.
> ...


Tony, that Ennebi
looks just great, let it age with the dignity it deserves.

Sent from my 9007X using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

I need more patina








Long way to go


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Dolph Lundgren wearing bronze Panerei?

__
http://instagr.am/p/BD6yr4RxxSf/


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope, that's a Panerai Bronzo.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Which version is this watch with the blackened numbers on the bezel?
> 
> I've looked all over the Helson web page and the only bronze/brass watches I see the bezels don't have blackened numbers.


I patinaed the bezel then polished the the bezel with a jewelry polishing cloth. I did it a couple of times to get the numbers to darken.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Another one


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

tetia said:


> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Amazing watch. Which brand is it?

Ευχαριστω πολu!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Γεια σου.It is from an Indonesian case maker called Ridwan.The dial and hands are from Dagaz

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 7700850


Nice Q10!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 7721066
> View attachment 7721074
> View attachment 7721090


Where's the strap from?
That looks so bad ass! Love the combo.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Where's the strap from?
> That looks so bad ass! Love the combo.


Thanks.

It is a Spanish leather from a guy who trades on e bay as carlottin1.

I have several of his and he makes a nice strap.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on stingray shoes. Maddog bronze.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ watermanxxl where do you get your sting ray straps? and all your exotic skins? you must spend a fortune on them!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It is a Spanish leather from a guy who trades on e bay as carlottin1.
> 
> I have several of his and he makes a nice strap.


You have a nice collection of wathes and straps!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ watermanxxl where do you get your sting ray straps? and all your exotic skins? you must spend a fortune on them!!


TLP; The Leather Project. There's a Facebook page; really nice pictures. 
Well, buying straps is cheaper than buying watches. xD


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a beast!!

Great Patina and great strap combo.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks.It is not really huge.45mm and 16mm tall.It is full custom.I am thinking of selling it to build exactly the same but with a different and bigger custom dial


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

martinz said:


> View attachment 7872586


Do you have anymore pics of this on your arm? Thinking of maybe getting one.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't have any proper picture right now. I hope it would help you


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My wrist size is 6.75"


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

martinz said:


> I don't have any proper picture right now. I hope it would help you
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Thanks. I have the same same wrists and thought maybe it might be a bit big. Looking at that picture it looks fine.


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brass....


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

TREVI007 said:


> Brass....
> View attachment 7881842


Nice pilot, any information about this watch?



sprite1275 said:


> Thanks. I have the same same wrists and thought maybe it might be a bit big. Looking at that picture it looks fine.


Some poeple say it was looked too big for 6,75" wrist, but once it become dark and darker, it will looked smaller.


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Pilot is the VENTUS Caspian Type B, I like it a lot. It has a Sandwich dial, the only thing is that the lume is not that great but other than that it's great. It has the NH-35 Seiko movement and is very accurate in my opinion. Not a bad piece at all.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

TREVI007 said:


> Brass....
> View attachment 7881842
> 
> View attachment 7881850
> ...


Really Liking these. Ive been looking for a bronze diver for a a while now but my budget is restricting me. Think i may need to start looking at brass as these are looking great. Which is your favorite out of these? I do love the armida's but that helson is also looking very nice.


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

sprite1275 said:


> Really Liking these. Ive been looking for a bronze diver for a a while now but my budget is restricting me. Think i may need to start looking at brass as these are looking great. Which is your favorite out of these? I do love the armida's but that helson is also looking very nice.


It's hard to tell... they all have something the other doesn't. For example the Ventus pilot has a sandwich dial, the Helson has a carbon dial with the traditional diver shape and in the other hand the Armida has a beautiful sunburst brown dial with a not too tradicional case shape with the crown at 4, short lugs and dome crystal. It's like choosing who is your favorite son or daughter.... lol 
You can't go wrong with any of this bad boys my friend !


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

TREVI007 said:


> It's hard to tell... they all have something the other doesn't. For example the Ventus pilot has a sandwich dial, the Helson has a carbon dial with the traditional diver shape and in the other hand the Armida has a beautiful sunburst brown dial with a not too tradicional case shape with the crown at 4, short lugs and dome crystal. It's like choosing who is your favorite son or daughter.... lol
> You can't go wrong with any of this bad boys my friend !


Your very right. The armida is what has got me craving a bronze watch, love everything about the armida but there all sold out. the Helson has now give me a tingling sensation after seeing your pic 

Ive sent them an email to ask some questions about shipping and if all is good i think that is going to be my new brass.


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

sprite1275 said:


> Your very right. The armida is what has got me craving a bronze watch, love everything about the armida but there all sold out. the Helson has now give me a tingling sensation after seeing your pic
> 
> Ive sent them an email to ask some questions about shipping and if all is good i think that is going to be my new brass.


Either way you will be fine my friend...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just a little heads-up. I spoke to someone at Armida about a month 1/2 ago and they told me that the watches would all be in stock within 3 months of that conversation. Maybe even sooner. I am currently waiting for the restock, however, I'm going to grab a Helson MOP soon to try as well before the Armida.



sprite1275 said:


> Your very right. The armida is what has got me craving a bronze watch, love everything about the armida but there all sold out. the Helson has now give me a tingling sensation after seeing your pic
> 
> Ive sent them an email to ask some questions about shipping and if all is good i think that is going to be my new brass.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray shoes w' Maddog bronze


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

The mop is very nice as are the other colours. Only thing is I would like a date window so looks like it would have to be black. 
Really liking the blue though :/


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

TREVI007 said:


> sprite1275 said:
> 
> 
> > Your very right. The armida is what has got me craving a bronze watch, love everything about the armida but there all sold out. the Helson has now give me a tingling sensation after seeing your pic
> ...


Any chance you could do some side by side pics of the helson and armida?


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Green...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dp


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Another great Patina, you are the man!!


----------



## TREVI007 (Oct 25, 2015)

sprite1275 said:


> Any chance you could do some side by side pics of the helson and armida?


Here it is as requested...


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

TREVI007 said:


> sprite1275 said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance you could do some side by side pics of the helson and armida?
> ...


Brilliant set of pics. Has not made my decision any easier 

Love the design of the armida but seems a little small. The helson seems bigger with the further spaces lugs. Mmmmm.

Anyway thanks for the pics


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I like them both. Ugh. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I really wish the Armida offered a Mother of Pearl dial. But when do get one, I'll be getting the blue dial for sure. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Anyone see the oris Carl brashear in person? If so what's the dial like? Does it change color in the lighting or is it really dark dark blue all the time?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Halios Tropik Bronze


I really like this without the patina. Is it a blue dial?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Another great Patina, you are the man!!


As you can imagine this was another method I did to achieve this result. LOL

Basically no dipping or fumes, I got a wet Qtip and put the smallest amount of LoS on it and rubbed it over the case holding it on some areas more than others, there's no rubbing with a cloth afterward as you see it is how it finished up. The killer is none of these pics show the multitude of colours that are present, definitely my favorite method so far and the easiest to achieve.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

41Mets said:


> I really like this without the patina. Is it a blue dial?


Agreed the Helios looks best without patina because I see it as a dress watch rather than a diver.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Luminated said:


> As you can imagine this was another method I did to achieve this result. LOL
> 
> Basically no dipping or fumes, I got a wet Qtip and put the smallest amount of LoS on it and rubbed it over the case holding it on some areas more than others, there's no rubbing with a cloth afterward as you see it is how it finished up. The killer is none of these pics show the multitude of colours that are present, definitely my favorite method so far and the easiest to achieve.


This is why I'm subscribed to this thread.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Luminated said:


> As you can imagine this was another method I did to achieve this result. LOL
> 
> Basically no dipping or fumes, I got a wet Qtip and put the smallest amount of LoS on it and rubbed it over the case holding it on some areas more than others, there's no rubbing with a cloth afterward as you see it is how it finished up. The killer is none of these pics show the multitude of colours that are present, definitely my favorite method so far and the easiest to achieve.


This is why I'm subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

a small update on my babies status


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Picked this up from a forum member. I've bad the Helberg ch6 with green dial, a maranez Bangla with green dial, and now this. This design suita me best and I really like the black dial with the bronze more than green, though I thought green was supposed to be my favorite.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

at work


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Let's keep Helberg rolling...
























CH6 w' Maddog bronze.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SD on an amazing Toshi Chocolate leather.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

New to me today. Can't wait for the patina!









Cheers, Wen


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> New to me today. Can't wait for the patina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bezel with a patina is going to be phenomenal. The more you use it...the better it's gonna look.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I like bronze too, even more when it's affordable and a great value.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Bronze vanguard on Micah canvas


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 8060066


Is it just me...or do some of the numbers on the bezel look misaligned? I've been looking at other pictures and they all see to look "off". For example...the 05...the 5 looks tilted. Same goes for the 35 and the 55.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Bronze vanguard on Micah canvas


That's a perfect combo my friend
I really like that canvas strap


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Vanguard on new ultra thick Canvas strap from Bosphorus straps


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

tekong said:


>


more pics please!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazimon 1500 V3 on various straps


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dhillon said:


> Kazimon 1500 V3 on various straps
> 
> View attachment 8120226
> 
> ...


My personal bronze Grail watch.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dhillon said:


> Kazimon 1500 V3 on various straps
> 
> View attachment 8120226
> 
> ...


My personal bronze Grail watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What happened to Kazimon??

Has he vanished leaving a lot of Bronze nuts lusting after the 1500!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> What happened to Kazimon??
> 
> Has he vanished leaving a lot of Bronze nuts lusting after the 1500!!


It would appear so.... shame because there's precious few 1500s out there to satisfy the multitude who hark after one.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Wasn't he moving operations to Switzerland? I've seen him offer special editions on his Facebook... But that's pretty rare.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> Wasn't he moving operations to Switzerland? I've seen him offer special editions on his Facebook... But that's pretty rare.
> 
> Cheers, Wen


That's correct, he linked up with Swiss Watch Retail (Purchased my 1500 through them, and let's just say that I've had better experiences). No idea if the connection between them is still on-going.

From my understanding Kazim had been selling off his own personal collection. Whether that's to fund new projects, R&D, who knows.

Do hope he settles down,and once again can start coming up with such pieces,collections in the future.


----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

alex63 said:


> View attachment 8130778


two is _"mejo che uan!" :-! _


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)

amrvf said:


> two is _"mejo che uan!" :-! _




Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)

amrvf said:


> two is _"mejo che uan!" :-! _


One is on the way to sell


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

alex63 said:


> One is on the way to sell


which one? :-s

incorregibile!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)

amrvf said:


> which one? :-s
> 
> incorregibile!!!


Ma anche no...se lo vendo,bene,se non lo vendo,bene uguale.

But also no...if I sell him, well, if I don't sell him, well equal

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Luminated said:


>


Dude... Your patina skills are God-like.

Please teach me the way of the sulphur of liver.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Dude... Your patina skills are God-like.
> 
> Please teach me the way of the sulphur of liver.


Thanks for the title you bestowed on me. The teaching part might be a bit tricky because it's a good couple of years messing around trying different methods, what you see here was actually does with a cue-tip dripped into a mixture of LoS and warm water gently stroked over the surface, though in this picture it has a few weeks wear which has toned it down but I do love the marbling effect that's quite unique.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

My LoS just arrived in the mail. This will be the first time I'll be experimenting with with it, and I'll be using a que tip too (thanks! Great tip)



Cheers, Wen


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

My first try at LoS... Not very successful in my opinion, but nothing abit of lemon juice can't fix.










For some reason the buckle didn't have as much of an effect as the watch.
Any tips would be appreciated (I'm looking at you, luminated)

Cheers, Wen


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> My first try at LoS... Not very successful in my opinion, but nothing abit of lemon juice can't fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are very harsh on yourself, I love it.... all you need do is give it a bit of an all over rub with a rough cloth which will mellow it a bit. My suggestion is wear it for a few days after the rub and if you still dislike the look remove the patina and start again.

Btw what I see here looked a lot like mine at the start.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. Think I need to dip it in bicarbonate solution after to stop the reaction, as I woke up this morning to an entirely black watch!


Cheers, Wen


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Thanks. Think I need to dip it in bicarbonate solution after to stop the reaction, as I woke up this morning to an entirely black watch!
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Yeah you do need to do that. lol

There's many different effects you can go for from this marbled look to a very even patina.... it really depends on the look you want, best look through this thread and see which you like best and I'd gladly explain how it was done.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice Duo.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> My first try at LoS... Not very successful in my opinion, but nothing abit of lemon juice can't fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Luminated...but, I do have a bit of advice. First; wash your piece well... Any oils and dirt (even unseen) will affect the uniformity of your patina and make it look splotchy using LOS. Next, lukewarm water is sufficient; what benefit will great patina be if you've "fried" your seals and gaskets? Dip briefly; LOS works like lightning on bronze. Last, create a "stop bath" of baking soda and water to neutralize the LOS reaction AFTER desired hue is achieved. Rinse well afterwards...and, rotate that bezel during the rinsing to keep it functioning well.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> I do have a bit of advice.


Thanks heaps! Really appreciate it. I'll take on your tips for my next try.

This is my second try (before I read your post)








I managed to get a multicoloured hue this time (which I haven't captured very well in my picture), albeit the colouring is not very consistently.

The lemon wasn't very effectively in removing the old patina, might grab some Cape cod soon.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Thanks heaps! Really appreciate it. I'll take on your tips for my next try.
> 
> This is my second try (before I read your post)
> 
> ...


Cape Cod has anti-tarnish elements in it and may pose some difficulty with your attempt. Toothpaste...and your wife's toothbrush xD or any soft bristled toothbrush with make it super clean. Requires a bit more "elbow grease"...but, you're likely to have that lying around your house. And, toothpaste rinses off well... The surface HAS to be as clean as possible.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Thanks heaps! Really appreciate it. I'll take on your tips for my next try.
> 
> This is my second try (before I read your post)
> 
> ...


May I suggest not using the cape cod cloth, if you use it you will polish the surface which might not be what you want in the future and isn't that easy to get a uniform brush finish back again.... what I would do is use a rough cloth, something like an old tea towel is perfect. Just wrap it around your finger and a bit of elbow grease works wonders, you can lighten the patina on some areas where years of natural wear would strip it back giving you that aged look but it be honest your finish is spot on to me eyes. Here's my B30 after it was done which doesn't look dissimilar to your own efforts.










Btw watermanxxl has given you great advice, a beautiful piece you have there very jealous.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This or Wright's brass polish works great at removing patina also


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks watermanxxl, luminated and craustin1. Awesome advise, guys.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

So I made it through 40 pages of this thread not all 115. So if this was asked, I'm sorry. I'm looking at the Helberg CH6 green bronze and the Makara Seaturtle. I read on this thread that Helberg is better quality than the MakarA my question is, is the contruction quality of the head really that much better. I prefer the look of the Makara but highly value the quality of watches. I'd probably go down in aesthetics for increased quality and feel. So my question is I'd Helberg that much better


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Helberg Kills Makara all day every day, Makara has some serious finishing issues, due to the complicated angular case shape it isn't 100% symmetrical, lume is useless, the double drilled lug holes are impossible to use. PS Nadim is hiding under a rock good luck buying or getting any customer service from him. CH6 is very a beautifully finished case, bezel feel is rock solid, everything lines up + lume is amazing. Trust me I know

































You can't say no to this


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

But, in all fairness, the Helberg is twice the price of the Makara. 
The Hawkbill/Turtle is great...for what you pay; domed sapphire, 300M and genuine bronze. 
The "dual lug holes"...actually work great on the included rubber strap. And, with a little patience, you can line-up a standard strap on either set. The Makara can take a THICK strap too; options from the "dual hole" lugs.
Lume isn't stellar...but, isn't terrible. The standard for lumen these days...lol; the "micros" have "spoiled" our expectations. 
If you can get a Turtle go for it.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Quality aside, I like the look of the Makara much more. The non standard case is a welcomed piece of original case design. However, I didn't realize you couldn't just order from the website. Based on what AVS said, guess it looks like a working site but if you order the order is not filled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Helberg are arguable one of the finest micro brands out there, superb lumes and exceptional quality... AVS is correct about the case not being 100% symmetrical though in fairness unless you went looking for it you'd never know, as for the lumes I reckon they are on par with a lot of mainstream brands but there is lots of micros which are better. For me I much prefer the look of the SeaTurtle, it's a unique design plus it's extremely comfortable but I agree the double lug holes was a mistake which shouldn't have reached production but once you have mastered do to mount the strap to the top set of pins it's a doddle.

I've two SeaTurtle and my Octopus, each get regular wrist time, probably more than any other bronzo mainly because of their design and comfort and each are as reliable as the day they arrived... btw there's a new Octopus on the horizon which might be worthwhile looking at when it arrives.

Another point the seiko movement is super reliable and due to it's case design the patina looks stellar.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

I have 3 bronze divers in my rotation and wear them often. All the patina has formed naturally, which goes very quickly when you live in the tropics and sweat a lot... BTW, I just installed the bronze crown on my CH1 as it came originally with steel one. You can see the difference in patina.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Jball1125 said:


> Never been a fan of bronze watches but some of these pieces are sweet!


Come to the dark side! I hear steinhart might be releasjng a bronze version of their ocean 1 soon...

Cheers, Wen


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Soulspawn said:


> Come to the dark side! I hear steinhart might be releasjng a bronze version of their ocean 1 soon...
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Where did you see/hear this?

I might have to finally throw my money at them.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

They posted a picture of it on their instagram, and speculation is rife in the "new release" steinhart thread.

Edit: it's the one in the middle:









Cheers, Wen


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Saw this last night too and it really surprised me.
Looks very promising!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Unless they make huge changes it still won't fit a lot of people with smaller wrist, unless they make a 40mm version like Squale. then they would really have my money


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

The Steinhart looks similar to the Armida A8

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Well... Actually the ocean one (like many many watches out there) take many of its design cues from the Rolex submariner. So... It's probably more fair to say that both the Armida and the ocean one look similar to the subby (albeit there is no bronze subby, but imagine the killing Rolex would make if they made a bronzo sub)

I'm not sure which brand would have a higher quality product though. But I've always been happy with my steinhart watches.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Well I just ordered a Helberg CH6 to hold over my lust for the Bronze Black Bay. We shall see if it has the reverse effect and makes me by the BB at full retail. I'm hoping the Helberg either makes me hate Bronze (unlikely) or holds me over till the Bronze BBs hit the used market. I'm assuming that will be what 2018!!


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Oh I love the look of the new BB Bronze. But I do have one concern, and this might have been discussed here or in another thread (I haven't been active on WUS for a while) and that is the green marks bronze leaves on my skin. The 3 bronze watches I have all have steel or titanium casebacks, but I still get green spots from the case edge, crown and also the buckles. The BB seems to have a bronze caseback so I can only imagine what that is going to do to my skin. To prevent the green spots I have put transparent nail polish on the case edges and buckles so the bronze doesn't contact my skin directly and I have even made a bund type strap for my CH8... 
I must explain also that I am from Holland but have been living in a hot, moist tropical climate for the last 16 years and therefor sweat more then most. Causes patina to develop quickly but also gives me those green skin patches.. Anybody has similar experiences?


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Black Bay Bronze is steel PVD colored bronze case back colored darker then the Bronze with no Patina. They are expecting that the Patinaed bronze will look the color of the case back. The case still could leave green but not the case back. In served the could reapply PVD to,the case back and bring it back to new. That's what the marketing says at least.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Black Bay Bronze is steel PVD colored bronze case back colored darker then the Bronze with no Patina. They are expecting that the Patinaed bronze will look the color of the case back. The case still could leave green but not the case back. In served the could reapply PVD to,the case back and bring it back to new. That's what the marketing says at least.


Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma fresh off the truck, after a quick strap change. Awesome watch!


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Martinus said:


> Oh I love the look of the new BB Bronze. But I do have one concern, and this might have been discussed here or in another thread (I haven't been active on WUS for a while) and that is the green marks bronze leaves on my skin. The 3 bronze watches I have all have steel or titanium casebacks, but I still get green spots from the case edge, crown and also the buckles. The BB seems to have a bronze caseback so I can only imagine what that is going to do to my skin. To prevent the green spots I have put transparent nail polish on the case edges and buckles so the bronze doesn't contact my skin directly and I have even made a bund type strap for my CH8...
> I must explain also that I am from Holland but have been living in a hot, moist tropical climate for the last 16 years and therefor sweat more then most. Causes patina to develop quickly but also gives me those green skin patches.. Anybody has similar experiences?


I get green marks when I'm really active. As you can see, I wear it on the right and the patina on the edge of the case rubs off on the top of my wrist. Buckle also turned the bottom green until I switched to this zulu, which you might consider as it keeps the case slightly off your wrist. The marking doesn't really bother me. It's like the bronze/brass badge of honor.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the way the Benarus bronze develops patina


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Love the way the Benarus bronze develops patina
> 
> View attachment 8264345
> 
> ...


Always loved the love of this beautie but sheer size puts me off.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The beauty of Bronze cases is that you can at a whim have a shiny day!!

Ancon got cleaned along with my teeth today (Different brush though) and now it's got a bit of a shine on )















Back on the OEM canvas as well for a complete change of look.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

tekong said:


> Green...


Who makes this watch? I love the minimalistic markings on the dial.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CDawson said:


> Who makes this watch? I love the minimalistic markings on the dial.


Maranez


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

taike said:


> Maranez


Thank you. That's incredibly affordable too. Looks like I have my next watch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CDawson said:


> Thank you. That's incredibly affordable too. Looks like I have my next watch.


They have several sales throughout the year if you want to subscribe to their newsletter and wait. Recent discounts have been 20%.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

taike said:


> They have several sales throughout the year if you want to subscribe to their newsletter and wait. Recent discounts have been 20%.


Will do. Thanks again.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Keep in mind their new watches have been HUGE like at least 47-49mm plus 58mm lug to lug so unless you are a giant it might not fit. Not sure why they are going this route.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Keep in mind their new watches have been HUGE like at least 47-49mm plus 58mm lug to lug so unless you are a giant it might not fit. Not sure why they are going this route.


The website says the Talay comes in at 45mm and 57.5mm LTL, which is fairly comparable to the Steinhart Triton I have (45mm and 56mm LTL). Your 47-49mm figure, is that for a different model?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CDawson said:


> Will do. Thanks again.


Maranez sale just announced again. 20% off Jun 9 and 10.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good Patinamaster.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze; CH6.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not an addiction yet but i can certainly see the attraction now.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

" That's a old watch, time to buy a new watch" quoted by a Watch saleman


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Soulspawn said:


> Well... Actually the ocean one (like many many watches out there) take many of its design cues from the Rolex submariner. So... It's probably more fair to say that both the Armida and the ocean one look similar to the subby (albeit there is no bronze subby, but imagine the killing Rolex would make if they made a bronzo sub)
> 
> I'm not sure which brand would have a higher quality product though. But I've always been happy with my steinhart watches.
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Is this the closest we're going to get to a bronze sub?










The alloy looks a little different from the usual brass/bronze we're seeing. I wonder how it will age?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah. I think that about as close as we are gonna get.

Not sure why I'm not crazy about them yet... Might be the over-kill volume of advertising which Tudor rolled out before, during and after the launch.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure is a roller coaster in the UK, can't open a magazine without a double page spread of this looking at you.

Like the look of the watch, but just can't quite get my head round that "Snowflake" hand.

Does look good on that lovely OEM leather though.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Poseidon with new leather strap


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

does bronze dial counts? H2O Hydra Ti grade 5 case bronze dial and bronze bezel (interchangeable)


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> does bronze dial counts? H2O Hydra Ti grade 5 case bronze dial and bronze bezel (interchangeable)


That is an amazingly cool watch.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Another try ar making the watch looks old


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

omega1300 said:


> That is an amazingly cool watch.


thanks a lot, much appreciated
btw I'm really in love with it


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

looks very good to me, awesome patina



tekong said:


> Another try ar making the watch looks old


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> does bronze dial counts? H2O Hydra Ti grade 5 case bronze dial and bronze bezel (interchangeable)


You picked an amazing combo. How I wish my wrist could handle this watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> You picked an amazing combo. How I wish my wrist could handle this watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


thanks Brice
my wrist size is 6,7" to give you an idea


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

tekong said:


> Another try ar making the watch looks old
> 
> Singapore !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

BKCM said:


> tekong said:
> 
> 
> > Another try ar making the watch looks old
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mdsaitto said:


> thanks Brice
> my wrist size is 6,7" to give you an idea


Wow. I'm surprised with 55mm lugs. Your wrist must be flat and wide compared to mine (right about 7" , a little less). 
I saw someone else post his with a larger wrist and it looked too big on him. Lugs were spilling over his wrist 

That's the only thing ghats kept me away unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Turtle Tuesday.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. I'm surprised with 55mm lugs. Your wrist must be flat and wide compared to mine (right about 7" , a little less).
> I saw someone else post his with a larger wrist and it looked too big on him. Lugs were spilling over his wrist
> 
> That's the only thing ghats kept me away unfortunately.


yes my wrist is quite flat
being said that, with the Hydra a bit of the overhang on the wrist has to be expected, it will never snug the wrist tight
it's an intended design choice and it's part of the character of the watch, typical love/hate scenario
anyway the fit on the wrist is quite comfortable and lugs, albeit long, are very slim, so IMHO it doesn't look cumbersome

but fore sure it's an acquired taste and maybe not for everyone


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

_« Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita
mi ritrovai per una selva oscura »

[Cit. Dante Alighieri]_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 On Mesh


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Stunning Mario, you have good taste.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Zenton B43 On Mesh


This is probably my favorite of all on this thread. Love it. Do they still make them or does one have to score a used one?
Merci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks mate, your Batial is great as well



Tickythebull said:


> Stunning Mario, you have good taste.





Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 8449122
> View attachment 8449130


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is probably my favorite of all on this thread. Love it. Do they still make them or does one have to score a used one?
> Merci
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice! According to Zenton website they still have this Bronze for sale in different colors combo.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> A1.


What is that strap material? Looks like styrofoam in that shot.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

taike said:


> What is that strap material? Looks like styrofoam in that shot.


It's cream stingray...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> It's cream stingray...


You have the coolest straps ever. And its always sunny where you live.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> You have the coolest straps ever. And its always sunny where you live.


Thanks Ticky... Actually, it's "hurricane season" here; we've been fortunate with the sunshine lately.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 w' stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Love that blue combo, this and your maroon Makara are two of the nicest combos anywhere.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

^^looks awesome!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> ^Love that blue combo, this and your maroon Makara are two of the nicest combos anywhere.


Coming from you Luminated...I consider that a "distinct compliment". Thanks brother!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I keep coming back to this more than any other, great design and the most comfortable watch in my collection.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new addition. 
Bronze Oris 65 Carl Brashear LE



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new addition.
> Bronze Oris 65 Carl Brashear LE
> 
> 
> ...


That is one good looking watch!! Love the domed Crystal.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new addition.
> Bronze Oris 65 Carl Brashear LE
> 
> 
> ...


This will look stellar as the patina develops.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is a beauty!!!

Best new Bronze model I have seen.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Need to look out for one of these secondhand in the future.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

What size is the oris?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

particleman said:


> What size is the oris?


42mm.

Here in the UK the dealers are asking £1900 which sounds a hell of a lot compared to the original suggestion of just under $2000.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## unioninsulator (May 15, 2015)

Armida a1 42mm Brass (I know not bronze!! :/ )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

particleman said:


> What size is the oris?


Hi
It's 42mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> 42mm.
> 
> Here in the UK the dealers are asking £1900 which sounds a hell of a lot compared to the original suggestion of just under $2000.


The SS was coming at under 2000$ and it is... About 1900$ or 2300 on steal.

AD retail in the US is $2800.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pepcr1 said:


> That is one good looking watch!! Love the domed Crystal.


Thanks 
I am also a big fan of the dome and it highlights the beauty of the dial/markers.



Luminated said:


> This will look stellar as the patina develops.


I can't wait to see the progress after our two week vacation in Florida next month  outta give it quick dose of patina with the beach air and humidity, salt water...



bigclive2011 said:


> That is a beauty!!!
> Best new Bronze model I have seen.


Thanks. I agree! ;-) 
I wasn't too crazy about it on photos but when I saw it at the AD. I feel in love, both Art and I were wow'd. Couldn't leave the AD without it. 



Luminated said:


> Need to look out for one of these secondhand in the future.


I recommend the watch and used would be a good idea. They are a bit pricey new but Oris AD are usually flexible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pratto_brevatti (Dec 25, 2015)

IP Bronze 49mm 8days

















~ Pratt ₩öřķš


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Not quite a diver and not entirely of bronze. But still


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

montres said:


> Not quite a diver and not entirely of bronze. But still
> View attachment 8510546
> 
> View attachment 8510562
> ...


That is a beautiful watch!


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

that bronze Rolex GMT has always caught my eye, something I would certainly wear


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I've finally joined the Bronze revolution with a slightly different look than most others. I attribute that to the aluminum in this bronze alloy.










Really loving it so far. I need a good canvas strap to use on it though!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't get enough of this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've finally joined the Bronze revolution with a slightly different look than most others. I attribute that to the aluminum in this bronze alloy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great watch. I enjoyed it when I had it. Wore it on canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great watch. I enjoyed it when I had it. Wore it on canvas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Uhmmmmm.....you wear everything on canvas.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

congrats guys, those are two beautiful and classy bronzos

Brice, can you give us some feedback about that Oris? I can see myself how beautiful it is



valuewatchguy said:


> I've finally joined the Bronze revolution with a slightly different look than most others. I attribute that to the aluminum in this bronze alloy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> Can't get enough of this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

GREAT looking Watch.
:-! b-)



Tickythebull said:


>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


>


BIG Congrats. looks awesome.
Love the Dome Crystal :-!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

So I purchased the Helberg and you guys are right. It's really a great build for the price range. I'll say though it's big. I new from the specs that it was big. However I didn't think it would be to big for me. O well. I'm putting it back up for sale and I'm still thinking I'm going to try the Makara.



AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Helberg Kills Makara all day every day, Makara has some serious finishing issues, due to the complicated angular case shape it isn't 100% symmetrical, lume is useless, the double drilled lug holes are impossible to use. PS Nadim is hiding under a rock good luck buying or getting any customer service from him. CH6 is very a beautifully finished case, bezel feel is rock solid, everything lines up + lume is amazing. Trust me I know
> 
> View attachment 8209010
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


>


Great pics. Cool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tony A.H said:


> GREAT looking Watch.
> :-! b-)


Thanks a lot Tony, I'm enthusiastic about the Hydra


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronze SD is my favourite out of my 5 for sure.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone else has problems with the bezel on their bronze Benarus Moray?

Slightest bit of patina be it forced or not and it all but seizes up. Remove the patina completely and though stiff it still works. Anyone any ideas how to keep it free moving.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new addition.
> Bronze Oris 65 Carl Brashear LE
> 
> 
> ...


Smokin' hot; you can sell the rest of your bronze cases...this is it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> Smokin' hot; you can sell the rest of your bronze cases...this is it.


Thanks. It's my only bronze.  was looking for the right one and this is it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It's my only bronze.  was looking for the right one and this is it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


 You don't like the bronze Squale or perhaps something from Anonimo?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soo Fuego said:


> You don't like the bronze Squale or perhaps something from Anonimo?


Never seen the bronze squale. 
I owner the Anonimo bronze Polluce and liked it a lot. Miss it but harder to find and Anonimo is not what it used to be. Not easy to get service. 
It's also less versatile. Pretty large and thick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Never seen the bronze squale.
> I owner the Anonimo bronze Polluce and liked it a lot. Miss it but harder to find and Anonimo is not what it used to be. Not easy to get service.
> It's also less versatile. Pretty large and thick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soo Fuego said:


>


Thanks 
Not for me, for my taste bezel and bezel ring are overwhelming the smallish dial opening. And dial has too much going on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Soo Fuego said:


>


My main problem here is that there's very little actual bronze on show, given the choice I'd always go for a watch with a fully bronze bezel instead of one with an insert.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Benarus Bronze MO on DrunkenArt canvas










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Benarus Bronze MO on DrunkenArt canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 44mm?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Is that a 44mm?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


yes sir & eta 2824 LE

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1. A bit of patina...a generous portion of stingray and a dash of Maddog for Monday.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> yes sir & eta 2824 LE
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


It looks fantastic nice one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

New stevral moray. Looking forward to natural patina.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

This one is ageing gracefully.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Brand new to me. Some Virgin bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson after a bit of a shine up for a change.


----------



## benpal (May 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Much. Want. 

How big is your wrist? How thick is it compared to say....a sub?

Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Helson after a bit of a shine up for a change.


Elbow grease and toothpaste did the job well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unioninsulator (May 15, 2015)

Quick trip to the Dutch Caribbean Islands: Curacao. Had to test the Armida out before putting on the new canvas strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

benpal said:


> Much. Want.
> 
> How big is your wrist? How thick is it compared to say....a sub?
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's been my favorite bronze in the market and was lucky my local AD got one. 
My left wrist is a tad under 7" maybe 7 now with the heat. Right wrist 7 1/4". 
It's a thin watch and wears flat. Love how comfortable it is on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

ChuckW said:


> I only have one, but IMO, among the best as far as quality for value.


I've never seen an elephant leather watch band before! Impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Liking how the patina is developing on this one, the marbling effect is very cool.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Liking how the patina is developing on this one, the marbling effect is very cool.


That's a very nice watch and great patina. Did you use eggs or LoS?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still loving this one 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still loving this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patina comin' in nicely 99... That bezel is awesome!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> Patina comin' in nicely 99... That bezel is awesome!


Thanks. Trying to keep it natural and not succumb to the appeal of fast Egg or LOS patina 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a very nice watch and great patina. Did you use eggs or LoS?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


LoS, a Q-tip and a bit of finesse and luck.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Trying to keep it natural and not succumb to the appeal of fast Egg or LOS patina
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Alas here in the UK a patina develops extremely slowly, much too slow for impatient me. lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Alas here in the UK a patina develops extremely slowly, much too slow for impatient me. lol


Didn't know you were in the Uk. But not rains a lot there, humidity should help?
Here in NC(5 minutes from SC border) it's hot, long summer and very high humidity. I'll be in the Gulf of Mexico for two weeks end of July so it should patina like crazy there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still loving this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had my Abyss way longer and have less patina. You rubbing sweat on it or going for swims often?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soo Fuego said:


> I've had my Abyss way longer and have less patina. You rubbing sweat on it or going for swims often?



Got it 3 weeks ago. Went to the pool 3 times with it. It's hot and very humid here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Helberg CH8









































b-);-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

More "Helberg bronze"; CH6 on painted custom.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 8619010
> View attachment 8619018
> 
> 
> Helson after a bit of a shine up for a change.


 Shiny or Patina.. looks GOOD both ways.b-) :-!
never noticed before how thick the Helson Buckle is. almost Maddgo.. i like it .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my bronze watch today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi guys, new to this thread but addicted to bronze, recognise a few of you from other threads.
love all your watches. Amazing.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi guys, new to this thread but addicted to bronze, recognise a few of you from other threads.
> love all your watches. Amazing.
> View attachment 8690034
> View attachment 8690042
> View attachment 8690050


Jealous. I didn't find this watch until the Kickstarter campaign was over. I emailed the maker with no luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lots of beautiful bronze watches!! Keep them coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you use guys leather strap on summer ?



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

It's brass but close enough?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> http://www.thewatch.boutique


What do you think of the end links?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

taike said:


> What do you think of the end links?


Wonderful and comfortable as one would want them to be.

Added benefit: when you not wearing the watch and keep it on the table, the watch remains flat on the table with the dial face up, due to the bendablity of the end links. Therefore not requiring you to keep the watch on the 9'o clock or the crown side and effecting the efficiency of the movement.

Therefore end links + rubber strap supper cool option.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's mine. Dual combination for my Helberg CH8 Blue dial preference. One thing for sure is that bubble dome is really difficult to take pictures w/o any background reflections.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lots of beautiful bronze watches!! Keep them coming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


love that Oris. Congrats
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today enjoying my Benarus



















regards from London.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MrBlahBlah said:


> It's brass but close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsome defender. 
Regards


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today enjoying my Benarus
> View attachment 8701666
> View attachment 8701690
> View attachment 8701698
> ...


Always loved this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my only bronze right now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Littlecheese said:


> Do you use guys leather strap on summer ?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Definitely. Benarus Moray 47.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today, Prometheus Poseidon / blue













Regards & best wishes from London. UK.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Littlecheese said:


> Do you use guys leather strap on summer ?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Mostly not. Leather is not as enjoyable in the heat of the summer here. It's been about or over 100F heat index. FS also very humid here 
Too much sweating for leather IMHO but sometimes at work it looks better than other alternatives and if I am mostly indoors with A/C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today, Prometheus Poseidon / blue
> View attachment 8710514
> View attachment 8710522
> 
> Regards & best wishes from London. UK.


Looks good. Does the blue dial work with the olive strap? I suspect it would clash a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my only bronze right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about to write to the moderators to get all future posts with the Oris Bronze blocked from my view.... the watch is breaking my heart. lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> I'm about to write to the moderators to get all future posts with the Oris Bronze blocked from my view.... the watch is breaking my heart. lol



Sorry ;-) and thanks for the compliment. 
Loving it. You outta get one ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

addicted...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Acurry,
actually not to bad, it dresses it down a bit. Will post pic later with it. 
I much prefer the leather strap though.
regards my friend.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 8721034
> 
> View attachment 8721042
> 
> ...


beautiful watch and amazing pictures.
regards.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Trying different straps

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Going to leave on rubber for a while as going diving at the end of month.
regards from London


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

well said... A leather strap can get "clammy" if you're in the heat for an extended period.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

One of 299 ever made.































I have the addiction.
regards & best wishes from London.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> One of 299 ever made.
> View attachment 8730706
> View attachment 8730714
> View attachment 8730722
> ...


Fantastic watch. I miss my bronze polluce. In hindsight it was the best bronze I've seen and owned. 
Too bad Anonimo isn't what it used to be. 
Keep this beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Brass...


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

My first step into the brass/bronze arena. I know another defender was posted on here, but this ones mine!
Love this thing. Looking forward to some good beach time for the natural patina...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

My first and only a maranez layan, there will be more.....


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Rarely wear this but time to bring the MOP out


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

That mop dial is stunning. I don't know if I've only seen rendered images or just didn't look twice, but that face is amazing! 


AVS_Racing said:


> Rarely wear this but time to bring the MOP out
> 
> View attachment 8749778


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wanted to show all my bronzos together




















have another bronze coming, late August/ September. 
Cheers.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Wanted to show all my bronzos together
> View attachment 8755762
> View attachment 8755770
> View attachment 8755778
> ...


Jealous of that Cobra. What's coming next?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Acurry said:


> Jealous of that Cobra. What's coming next?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Acurry,
i have a Tudor black bay bronze coming. That will probably be my 2nd favourite bronze after the Anonimo. 
Although I have seen so many beautiful watches on this thread, the choice was between H2O, Helson porthole, Oris, or Tudor.
the only reason I didn't choose Oris was because I have 3 others in steel.
cheers my friend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Great patina Brice! Is it all natural?


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ooo uaaooo, worths to be repeated, super cool combo- strap and watch.

Envying a lot...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Loving the H2O orca bronze on watchgecko keyhole strap along with some ☕

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robw1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

My first Bronze that I got yesterday!









Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm a bronze fan! Here's my current bronze.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Slant said:


> Great patina Brice! Is it all natural?


Absolutely! Just wearing it at home and work a few times over the last 3 weeks and at the pool twice. Spending two weeks in Florida soon so can't wait to see patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soulspawn said:


> Loving the H2O orca bronze on watchgecko keyhole strap along with some ☕
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sick!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dilemma chaps!!! Changed the strap on my Benarus to its original rubber strap. Wow can't believe how soft and supple it is compared to the Prometheus strap.













Anyway dilemma is, going on a little vacation, in 10 days or so to the sunny med. going to take a bronze for the beech, swimming, diving, don't know which to take Benarus or Prometheus.































Last question, what gun is used to fire this bullet from? I really don't know.
have a really good weekend guys.
regards


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sick!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Why not take them both?



Watchcollector21 said:


> Dilemma chaps!!! Changed the strap on my Benarus to its original rubber strap. Wow can't believe how soft and supple it is compared to the Prometheus strap.
> View attachment 8764090
> View attachment 8764098
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Craustin1,
i am also taking a steel piece. Actually you are right I will take both.
regards.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Not exactly bronze but close to 

Very happy how it looks on perlon and it will be super confy for the beach, you do not have to worry about drying.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

I have this one (actually Brass) from a couple of years ago, but am looking to add more. I haven't quite reached the addicted stage, but wouldn't be too surprised if it happened. I really am into the green bronze/brass look, especially with a patina.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 w' stingray shoes


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Bronze is there, but married ..
And the couple's called

Mokume Gane










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

asrar.merchant said:


> The Watch Boutique


you're da Man.
Gorgeous watch. Love the dial color. and couldn't be a nicer contrast with that Strap.:-! b-)

Well done . *A*+ for mister *A* .


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

One week of patina from sailing/ kayaking in the water...


----------



## boybuster (Mar 19, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Dilemma chaps!!! Changed the strap on my Benarus to its original rubber strap. Wow can't believe how soft and supple it is compared to the Prometheus strap.
> View attachment 8764090
> View attachment 8764098
> 
> ...


The bullet looks like 30mm so something like a 30mm AA cannon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

How do you like those? Still to come is the new Zelos, but that will take some months. Thinking about BB....










Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff1217 (Sep 6, 2015)

So I ordered the Tudor Bronze.... And I'm really excited for my first bronze watch!! 

With that said where do you find different bands... Natos... Leather ... etc with bronze hardware? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CdnCarat (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, this thread has opened my eyes. Never knew there was this broad a spectrum for bronze watches. Amazing pics all, keep em coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tuff1217 said:


> So I ordered the Tudor Bronze.... And I'm really excited for my first bronze watch!!
> 
> With that said where do you find different bands... Natos... Leather ... etc with bronze hardware?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is aluminum bronze, so it will be hard to find something that matches. You can find tin bronze zulu straps on ebay as well as the usual nato strap sellers. Watchgecko also has some fake bronze color natos. For leather, you can use original buckle and order something custom.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

My first try at macro shots of my h2o orca bronze:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tuff1217 said:


> So I ordered the Tudor Bronze.... And I'm really excited for my first bronze watch!!
> 
> With that said where do you find different bands... Natos... Leather ... etc with bronze hardware?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ordered the same watch, mine arrives in late September/ October. 
For leather try TOSHI STRAPS, or Combat straps... Both amazing 
regards & best wishes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For the Tudor I would recommend custom straps using the OEM hardware 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kayaking with my Zoè today gave my Oris bronze LE some more natural character. Can't wait to see what it looks like after two weeks here and daily kayaking and beach trips 
 bronze is fun !








My youngest my baby my angel 









Unfiltered after kayaking




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Widows_Son (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the brass/bronze addiction too!


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

Cheapie Boctok just arrived...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Love the raised solid bronze bezel. I think solid bronze bezels look great with patina. Raised vs. Sunken is unique.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hopefully this will start to patina soon.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gruppo Gamma on natural tan strap....selfmade.










Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Brass and Bronze - love em' both! And of course on leather....


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jimmy C said:


> Brass and Bronze - love em' both! And of course on leather....
> View attachment 8871490
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection Jimmy C


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

grazie!


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ancon on CF strap 


















Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Ascent









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Mark 9 Naval Destroyer watch and box kit.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Medusa said:


> Timemachinist Mark 9 Naval Destroyer watch and box kit.


Do u own this piece? I saw a review on it recently, and the creator/ brand owner seems like a straight shooter. Pretty cool. Someone who creates what he likes, and everyone else be damned!

I personally love the watch "box", aka the ship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Soulspawn said:


> Do u own this piece? I saw a review on it recently, and the creator/ brand owner seems like a straight shooter. Pretty cool. Someone who creates what he likes, and everyone else be damned!
> 
> I personally love the watch "box", aka the ship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. Yes, I made it for the Wrist Watch Review article.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Medusa said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Yes, I made it for the Wrist Watch Review article.


Omg. You are Cal Giordano? 
Respect bro! 

That's one serious piece of craftsmanship right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 8894378


 very nice

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Soulspawn said:


> Omg. You are Cal Giordano?
> Respect bro!
> 
> That's one serious piece of craftsmanship right there!
> ...


I'm not worthy!!!
Thank you


----------



## pakalrtb (Jul 30, 2016)

First time I wish my watch would look beat up...... let the patina grow !


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Medusa,
that is a work of art. Stunning.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Patina developing nicely & naturally. Really put this watch to the test this summer.


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Want a bronze watch so bad but haven't looked into ones I really like and what the ones I like cost. Funny thing is I hate shiny things typically on everything and typically prefer blacked out cars and subtle things so shiny is normally out. With that being said thiugh I have always liked bronze and had bronze rims on my all blacked out car for 10yrs. That Benarus brand seems to be frequently shown in the bronze threads, may start there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Bronze is the opposite of shiny


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

taike said:


> Bronze is the opposite of shiny


I disagree as it being the opposite. But my point was even metallic things that don't shine are typically not my thing but I love bronze and a bit of brushed aluminum or stainless here and there in small things such as watches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You'll know what I'm talking about once the patina starts to form. We're talking real bronze here, not bronze coloring.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

A few more shots of my benarus in action.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Watchcollector21 said:


> A few more shots of my benarus in action.


That really is a gorgeous watch! I had a Moray II, but flipped it because it was just a bit too large for my taste. If only the new, 42 mm bronze Moray carried the Benarus branding, I might've had a itch too strong to avoid scratching. Enjoy it! I know I enjoy your pictures.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I like the stevral logo. Here's my virgin bronze moray.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I like the stevral logo. Here's my virgin bronze moray.


Very nice. Are the bezel markings painted?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Yesterday's offering 
Alligator strap with red contrast stitching from Watch Strapped Co.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Kjo43 said:


> Very nice. Are the bezel markings painted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they are painted.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

gwold said:


> That really is a gorgeous watch! I had a Moray II, but flipped it because it was just a bit too large for my taste. If only the new, 42 mm bronze Moray carried the Benarus branding, I might've had a itch too strong to avoid scratching. Enjoy it! I know I enjoy your pictures.


I had the 42 Benarus ETA version and totally regret flipping it. I looked at the Stevral 42 version but I just can't get over the new name and the Miyota movement. Hoping one pops up on the sales forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I like the stevral logo. Here's my virgin bronze moray.


i love this version too. But prefer the movement in mine ( Eta2824 ) with titanium display back and titanium crown. 
I have a 7.25 inch wrist and the 44mm is a perfect fit for me
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Kjo43 said:


> Very nice. Are the bezel markings painted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i will reccomend this watch either Benarus or Stevral, these guys really know how to build a solid watch. I really put this piece to the test, skiing in the winter, all sorts of sports, this summer swimming, scuba diving, water skiing, 
it hasn't missed a beat, still accurate to + 4 sec a day and looks brand new. I have much more expensive watches that would not cope.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dhillon said:


> Yesterday's offering
> Alligator strap with red contrast stitching from Watch Strapped Co.
> 
> View attachment 8943474


love that Kazimon, absolutely beautiful, I have to find and get one.
regards & best wishes.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Gwold,
thank you for your kind words, much appreciated.

regards.


----------



## pakalrtb (Jul 30, 2016)

This bad boy is a patina magnet : one dip in the sea and 3 days after this is the result !


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Zelos Abyss. Holiday in the mountains does not speed up the patina....










Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

This just arrived. After selling my Aevig Valkyr, I'm back in the bronze, err, brass game.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing with my Cobra de Calibre 3



















like the hands & internal bezel on this piece. 
The patina is taking shape as well.


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey, guys!
Trying to choose from Helson SD 42 & 45.
My wrist is around 6.75", flat hand.
If there's anyone who has same wrist size and wearing one on or another?
I badly need on hand pics, especially of 45, as there's no doubt that 42 will be alright. But I want huge SD45 just not sure what it will look like))))




Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Relaxing with my Cobra de Calibre 3
> View attachment 8953898
> View attachment 8953906
> View attachment 8953914
> ...


Jealous. I wish I could have bought one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

To know something, u have to be prepared to get dirty, knowledge comes at a price


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Excaliburkzn said:


> Hey, guys!
> Trying to choose from Helson SD 42 & 45.
> My wrist is around 6.75", flat hand.
> If there's anyone who has same wrist size and wearing one on or another?
> ...


Sorry but i doubt that, the Helson wears really big, i've seen people with bigger wrists than yours selling their 42mm and get the 40mm. I believe u should chose between the 40mm and the 42mm instead.


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Aug 3, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Sorry but i doubt that, the Helson wears really big, i've seen people with bigger wrists than yours selling their 42mm and get the 40mm. I believe u should chose between the 40mm and the 42mm instead.


Thank you!

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

It's not a sin to get knocked down, It's a sin to stay down


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just came!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

It's not a sin to get knocked down, It's a sin to stay down


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Taking my prometheus poseidon out for a game of badminton. With the wife of course.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Everyone

My name is slow adopter. I am addicted to bronze


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

To know something, u have to be prepared to get dirty, knowledge comes at a price


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tactico bronze


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Tactico bronze


Wow it's out already, seemed like it barely got announced not too long ago.


----------



## frankie (Jun 6, 2006)

Totally understand your addiction, love my bronze Lum-tec M58


----------



## frankie (Jun 6, 2006)

By the way, I love that strap on the Helson, is that OEM or aftermarket and whos?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Tactico bronze


Stunning piece! Beautiful shots as usual from you...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

In a few days i will receive this custom bronze watch


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; she takes a nice patina


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

DanielThum said:


> It's not a sin to get knocked down, It's a sin to stay down


This is awesome. I think that's the only one I've seen that's full on, 'round the bend, Statue of Liberty level verdigris. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

i like the look of the tank watch , but wayy to huge for me . it would look like im wearing bronze hand cuffs lol /


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Orca dive bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tetia said:


> In a few days i will receive this custom bronze watch


I really like the one bottom right, who made it?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Bottom right is a full custom made bronze case made by Ridwan.(he makes mostly bronze parts for seiko).I will put it for sale next week as i ordered another bronze case from him......


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Has to be the Kazimon on a Friday 

Have a great weekend, ALL!!


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

tetia said:


> Bottom right is a full custom made bronze case made by Ridwan.(he makes mostly bronze parts for seiko).I will put it for sale next week as i ordered another bronze case from him......


Tetia, drop me a message with the specs of the bronze 'piece,
Cheers


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Tactico bronze


I wish it was lugless. :-(


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

staiiff said:


> I wish it was lugless. :-(


I love it just the way it is!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mekenical said:


> I love it just the way it is!


Not even advertised on their websight. Awsome. 
More pics please.
regards


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ordered this two and just got it on Thursday, wonderful watch























































old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Got a little patina going now.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

eric72 said:


> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


wow. Stunning. Have one on order coming September/ early October. 
Congrats & best wishes.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does this work?


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does this work?
> 
> View attachment 9043321


Not for me...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does this work?
> 
> View attachment 9043321


Sorry, I agree with eric72. This is the downside to brass/bronze - reduced strap and bracelet options. You have leather and rubber and...well, that's it.

Edit: And nylon, I suppose.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

not much patina yet, as I'm allowing nature to take its course with this Lumtec combat B30.

It's full dial lume glows like a torch at night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another addition. Wanted since in Development,now got one used. Think I will have to restart patinating 









Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does this work?


Not a good combo. But love the batial.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Down the Ace cafe London with my Anonimo

























have a great Sunday


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lucky guy. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Down the Ace cafe London with my Anonimo
> View attachment 9046202
> View attachment 9046210
> View attachment 9046218
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Brian,
this guy used to go to school with me. Fathers money, father owned quite a few old people homes. 
They are now into property owning over 70 in London. Not very happy as he's relationship with women only last a day or so as he 
thinks they are all after his money. Crazy.
Got to ride the Triumph & Norton.
regards my friend


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

You must have had a blast on those bikes. 

When I was about 16 a buddy bought a new yellow 1970 Norton Commando Hi Rider.

Take care.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

tekong said:


> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


Congrats on retirement! Which branch?

I hit 11 at the end of this month...all downhill from here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea I've always wondered, I guess it could look better on a Black Shark Mesh but it will look very generic. Bronze/ Brass is a pain to get straps for, I want to get it wet for more patina, but then I usually don't want to get leather, or nylon wet. And Rubber straps usually are too bright to go with the aged Bronze Brass look.

I think I'm cutting down on purchasing anymore Patina watches because of this.



HerrNano said:


> Sorry, I agree with eric72. This is the downside to brass/bronze - reduced strap and bracelet options. You have leather and rubber and...well, that's it.
> 
> Edit: And nylon, I suppose.


----------



## tokyobadman (Sep 20, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Yea I've always wondered, I guess it could look better on a Black Shark Mesh but it will look very generic. Bronze/ Brass is a pain to get straps for, I want to get it wet for more patina, but then I usually don't want to get leather, or nylon wet. And Rubber straps usually are too bright to go with the aged Bronze Brass look.
> 
> I think I'm cutting down on purchasing anymore Patina watches because of this.


I know what you mean.
All of my other watches are on bracelet. 
I took my Monster on a dive with a NATO strap and that worked fine. 
Just rinse the whole thing in fresh water when you're done and no problem.


----------



## tokyobadman (Sep 20, 2014)

Megalodon on a Nato with bronze hardware


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tokyobadman said:


> Megalodon on a Nato with bronze hardware
> View attachment 9053498


that looks awsome.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tryed this combo



















really don't know.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does this work?
> 
> View attachment 9043321


No. But, some blue rubber would look great if you're looking for a strap you can get wet. Borealis is selling some really good rubber right now. Cheap too...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi all, has any of you use cape cod to polish your bronze watch?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DanielThum said:


> Hi all, has any of you use cape cod to polish your bronze watch?


Yes, I used it on my GG when forcing patina on it. Was over enthu about it and removed all the patina! had to start the LOS process all over again


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I just bought some Nevr-Dull and worked over my brass watch with it. I first used it during my US Navy days twenty years ago, and apparently I forgot how well it works at removing any sort of brass or bronze patina. $5 to $6 a can. A tiny wad just about stripped it to the bare metal. Be warned.


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

T3C said:


> Yes, I used it on my GG when forcing patina on it. Was over enthu about it and removed all the patina! had to start the LOS process all over again


Thanks for the reply. However, do you have stain after polish your watch like the pic?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DanielThum said:


> Hi all, has any of you use cape cod to polish your bronze watch?


i use brasso, off in seconds, the whole watch in 5 min.
regards


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> i use brasso, off in seconds, the whole watch in 5 min.
> regards


I am having this problem after cape cod...


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

DanielThum said:


> I am having this problem after cape cod...


Try using lemon juice to clean it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DanielThum said:


> Thanks for the reply. However, do you have stain after polish your watch like the pic?


I dont remember. I was doing LOS and the cape cord was supposed to give some highlights so any staining would not have bothered me.

For stripping the patina, I normally use Brasso. Very effective but am not sure if it is available in your country. Very easy and effective without any staining:


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Oris book that came with your watch explains how to remove the patina if you really must do so (q-tip and vinegar if I recall, but take a read).... But it's going to start again as soon as you handle the watch or expose it to any uncontrolled air environment. 

In my experience that watch will even out and the patina changes daily at the beginning. If I were you, I would give it a good dish soap bath to remove all the cape cod residue and let it grow old naturally. 

Don't use any brasso or the like, you run the risk of smoothing out the brushed surfaces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

Kjo43 said:


> The Oris book that came with your watch explains how to remove the patina if you really must do so (q-tip and vinegar if I recall, but take a read).... But it's going to start again as soon as you handle the watch or expose it to any uncontrolled air environment.
> 
> In my experience that watch will even out and the patina changes daily at the beginning. If I were you, I would give it a good dish soap bath to remove all the cape cod residue and let it grow old naturally.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the reply. Could you advice me on the dish soap bath? How to do and how to go about?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Maybe I am old fashioned, but I like my patina natural. I thought every patina was unique to the person wearing the watch, 
reacting with the temperature and conditions around you, even how you sweat will have an effect.
but with LOS its unique to LOS. 
Regards.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

DanielThum said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. Could you advice me on the dish soap bath? How to do and how to go about?


I'd just do it like your washing very pricey bronze dishes.... 

A dish of warm water w/ dish soap and your fingers should do it, although a soft bristled tooth brush used lightly might be fine too.

The goal would only to be to remove all the Cape Cod residue and get the bronze back to natural clean, so it can oxidize over time.

Take a read in the Oris book though, I do remember seeing recommendations on how to care and clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

Kjo43 said:


> I'd just do it like your washing very pricey bronze dishes....
> 
> A dish of warm water w/ dish soap and your fingers should do it, although a soft bristled tooth brush used lightly might be fine too.
> 
> ...


Ok. Noted. 
The booklet written use vinegar and salt to clean away the patina.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Maybe I am old fashioned, but I like my patina natural. I thought every patina was unique to the person wearing the watch, reacting with the temperature and conditions around you, even how you sweat will have an effect.but with LOS its unique to LOS. Regards.


Agreed.But we are in bronze ADDICTION. Surely there are enough pieces to have some forced and others natural Brass with natural patina:


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

tetia said:


> Bottom right is a full custom made bronze case made by Ridwan.(he makes mostly bronze parts for seiko).I will put it for sale next week as i ordered another bronze case from him......


Do you have a link to his site? Google failed me. I've got a drawer full of Seiko parts and nothing to put them in. This could be the start of a fun project.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

A master told me to use this powder for polishing. Satisfy with the outcome...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DanielThum said:


> A master told me to use this powder for polishing. Satisfy with the outcome...


Haha ... reminds me of my grandmother 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

T3C said:


> Haha ... reminds me of my grandmother
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hahahha... Me too. 
But the result was great..


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

My second bronze diver. The Helberg made it one day with me. I think this one will stay around a while.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

CastorTroy3 said:


> My second bronze diver. The Helberg made it one day with me. I think this one will stay around a while.
> 
> View attachment 9129890


Love this watch. No luck for me. Demand outstrips supply and I have not spend enough to be placed on local dealers' preferred list (


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)

New Shoes for my toy...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Almost virgin....









Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 w' stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying this one today.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Brass










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

tetia said:


>


Looks very similar to the new Gruppo Gamma Divemaster that was not yet released (well, it is not bronze but SS)

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> A1 w' stingray/Maddog combo.


I can honestly say, you have the baddest collection of leather straps I have seen!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Brass A8, with nice patina after my holiday in Andalucia. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Brass A8, with nice patina after my holiday in Andalucia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the patina!|>


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

knightRider said:


> I can honestly say, you have the baddest collection of leather straps I have seen!


...thank you sir. This NEW hobby, strap collecting, is my last-ditch effort to assuage my "new watch fever". And, the patient is in a critical condition... xD


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing what strap that is?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PatjeB said:


> Would you mind sharing what strap that is?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Hi
This is a all-canvas strap 100% handmade by my friend Art. His brand his DrunkArtStraps check out his Instagram feed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## pakalrtb (Jul 30, 2016)

Love my GG


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't know if it becomes an addiction, but taken the first step towards is 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with benny green


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You're torturing me with your Carl Brashear shots!

What part of NC are you from? I'm originally from a suburb of W-S.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Acurry said:


> You're torturing me with your Carl Brashear shots!
> 
> What part of NC are you from? I'm originally from a suburb of W-S.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 sorry. I highly recommend it. Love mine. 
I am in Charlotte but am not from here.  is anyone? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> sorry. I highly recommend it. Love mine.
> I am in Charlotte but am not from here.  is anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yeah, half my friends from grade school had ties to the New England area.

I'd love to get back to Charlotte or Raleigh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Acurry said:


> Yeah, half my friends from grade school had ties to the New England area.
> 
> I'd love to get back to Charlotte or Raleigh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Charlotte is a great city but if you haven't been here in years, it's changed and grown a lot. Kinda exploded. Infrastructure often didn't follow. Moved in the area from France back in 94 and I've seen it
Blow up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's mine but the patina stops. Isn't this a mild patina on the Bronze?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice oris. No comment on the strap


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DanielThum said:


>


There's distressed straps and then there's ...... damn.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

ChristopherChia said:


>


I can't wait to get mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 w' Cobra/Maddog combo


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah[/QUOTE]

This is turning out nicely Brice 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

T3C said:


> View attachment 9256354


Blue sandstone?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

taike said:


> Blue sandstone?


Yes. No camera would ever do justice to the dial IMHO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

In bright sunlight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

No love for Tanks here?

One is coming...


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

I like the strap combo


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Ivo P said:


> No love for Tanks here?
> 
> One is coming...


I have a Mk III as well but really prefer the bezels on the earlier gens










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

T3C said:


> I have a Mk III as well but really prefer the bezels on the earlier gens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same. Bezel is fine....the old one was too Pamish 



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tekong said:


> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


Loving the look of this, very Panerai without being an exact copy. Is it very big or have you a smallest wrist?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Loving the look of this, very Panerai without being an exact copy. Is it very big or have you a smallest wrist?


Lug to lug : 60mm
Face with Crown : 45mm

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tekong said:


> Lug to lug : 60mm
> Face with Crown : 45mm
> 
> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


The case size is right in most people's sweet spot though the L2L appears exceedingly long, my Breitling Chronoliner is 1 mm bigger in case but I think it's L2L is 54-56mm... does this effect how it wears?


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## apieceoftime (May 17, 2015)

What is so special about bronze? I am afraid of bronze only because it is such a softer material than stainless. Also, I am not a fan of the green globs of goo that appear on some of the patinated examples I have seen. I love the aged look however, if any green develops and you try to remove it, you have to strip it all and start all over again with the aging process(natural of course not forced). Any thoughts on these concerns?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

apieceoftime said:


> What is so special about bronze? I am afraid of bronze only because it is such a softer material than stainless. Also, I am not a fan of the green globs of goo that appear on some of the patinated examples I have seen. I love the aged look however, if any green develops and you try to remove it, you have to strip it all and start all over again with the aging process(natural of course not forced). Any thoughts on these concerns?


They are not concerns.

We love bronze/brass. Understandably there are many that don't.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## pakalrtb (Jul 30, 2016)

apieceoftime said:


> What is so special about bronze? I am afraid of bronze only because it is such a softer material than stainless. Also, I am not a fan of the green globs of goo that appear on some of the patinated examples I have seen. I love the aged look however, if any green develops and you try to remove it, you have to strip it all and start all over again with the aging process(natural of course not forced). Any thoughts on these concerns?


Your concern is what makes us addicted to the bronze. It's the live material and the aging patina that got me so intrigued. Every other aspect of the watch is pretty irrelevant to me. I would probably wear the watch even if it was not working  
P_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

apieceoftime said:


> What is so special about bronze? I am afraid of bronze only because it is such a softer material than stainless. Also, I am not a fan of the green globs of goo that appear on some of the patinated examples I have seen. I love the aged look however, if any green develops and you try to remove it, you have to strip it all and start all over again with the aging process(natural of course not forced). Any thoughts on these concerns?


you either get it or you don't! Removal of each certain area (globs as you say) are very easily removed w/ a little rub of the finger, problem solved....

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DanielThum (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## IBDTBD (Sep 7, 2016)

My Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dhillon said:


> View attachment 9312730


One of my favorite bronze diver out there. Just outstanding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dapurdie (Jul 17, 2016)

Loving the patina my Halios is developing. Switched out the original band for a tapering C&B leather strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one more and more




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

dapurdie said:


> Loving the patina my Halios is developing. Switched out the original band for a tapering C&B leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 9314162


Is this a forced patina? My halios is still not there yet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Can't decide which one, back from a long work trip in Budapest.

























Port or Sambuca in espresso is AWSOME. 
Love all those Bronzo's out there.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Can't decide which one, back from a long work trip in Budapest.
> View attachment 9320442
> View attachment 9320450
> View attachment 9320466
> ...


You can have the Magnum and I will take the Cobra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Anonimo.. No doubt 
Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one more and more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. I'd not seen that one in a real non promotional photo. That looks great. I think I like the bronze and then flip it. I think they are generally, too chunky, but this Oris is legit.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Sweet. I'd not seen that one in a real non promotional photo. That looks great. I think I like the bronze and then flip it. I think they are generally, too chunky, but this Oris is legit.


Thanks!
Same here and the right size and proportions are part of what I love with this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New distressed leather for my Benarus, the patina is coming on slow but nice



















have a great Tuesday


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Giving my B30 a day out.


----------



## Abrahamv2 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Helson Bronze Porthole.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Abrahamv2 said:


> The Helson Bronze Porthole.


stunning piece, was really tempted before they sold out,
i was afraid to catch my shirts on the crowns that's why I bought the Cobre de calibre 3 instead. 
Regret not buying one now.
enjoy it my friend.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Patina building on slowly but natural


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This one I don't wear that much, maybee because it's very thick.































almost at the end of the week. Have a great day


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was done with bronze for a while and yet this one has become my favorite. It's just a great design, size and proportions are spot on too. 
I think I may get the Archimede 42 bronze pilot next.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Although addicted... I do not suffer!




























- from Agnes, with love


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Steppy said:


>


What a beauty!! 
Next on the purchase list.


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I was done with bronze for a while and yet this one has become my favorite. It's just a great design, size and proportions are spot on too.
> I think I may get the Archimede 42 bronze pilot next.
> 
> 
> ...


Has to rank as one of Oris's best designs. I'm envious.

Is that natural ageing or forced? Either way, hi-5


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need some more pix on this rare piece!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

eric72 said:


> Need some more pix on this rare piece!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I am really enjoying this watch. Very comfortable, excellent time and definitely worth the look....only 82 though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lovely Zodiac :-! b-).


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one fine looking Zodiac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

My Combat B19









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still MOP....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Rolko is one of my preferred buckle-maker! ;-)


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## IBDTBD (Sep 7, 2016)

My Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This patina is going on reddish colour.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Today Ancon Tank. Lovely piece.










Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Been wearing this for the past month... One of my faves... Goes well with all my dress shirts/slacks, and only off by about 3-4 seconds /day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

@Steppy 

Whereabouts's in Leicestershire? I was in Great Glen last night


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Dhillon said:


> @Steppy
> 
> Whereabouts's in Leicestershire? I was in Great Glen last night


Melton Mowbray


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Halveye said:


> Been wearing this for the past month... One of my faves... Goes well with all my dress shirts/slacks, and only off by about 3-4 seconds /day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont blame you for wearing this piece, it's awsome.
regards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9436002


beautiful combo, really like this watch, especially with that strap
regards.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

CuSn8 Bronze Makara Sea Turtle...


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another gruppo gamma...










Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Abyss for the night....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying this one tonight.

























this is one of only 299.
have a great weekend.


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been craving a bronze diver and this thread is not helping that craving. I'd love to get an Oris Carl Brashear if I could find one. I think it's a great sized bronze "diver" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Don't see these much on here, but has been a great watch. Zoretto Indy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Here is mine.


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Three weeks natural North Carolina atmosphere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back on leather


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Helberg CH8






:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> My Helberg CH8
> View attachment 9492986
> :-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> ...


Great watch, amazing pictures.
regards.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Great watch, amazing pictures.
> regards.


Thank you very very much! ;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This is Benny Green ( nickname some friends have given this watch)


----------



## Moker (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

The background is an elevator door in an older building.









The clock has not worked in years.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> This is Benny Green ( nickname some friends have given this watch)
> View attachment 9537882
> View attachment 9537890
> View attachment 9537898


Really like the Benarus... Something about the green dial and alpha numeric layout that I find appealing... Hope they put out more bronze like this... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Tc 9 watch, after 10hrs in a container with 2 boil eggs














































old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Love the Superdome on this CH6


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> This is Benny Green ( nickname some friends have given this watch)
> View attachment 9537882
> View attachment 9537890
> View attachment 9537898


Nice.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benny Green has a BIG brother; the Moray 47. Benarus quality in a 47mm case.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Benny Brown comming to town

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Benny Green has a BIG brother; the Moray 47. Benarus quality in a 47mm case.


Love that strap

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks MiraBello!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:think::-d


















































Bye


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Love the Superdome on this CH6


Love the watch, love the pics Simon
regards
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Brown & Benny Green's big brother look amazing especially with those beautiful straps
regards
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love the watch, love the pics Simon
> regards
> G


Thanks G! I appreciate 👍


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks WatchCollector!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

always I go over the rainbow... b-)










but also no! :-d


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

amrvf said:


> always I go over the rainbow... b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, is that the 42 or 45mm?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

who has a 6.5 inch wrist here and what are you wearing?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Natural oxide CUSN8 Helberg CH8..


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Nice, is that the 42 or 45mm?


45!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing weekend
























away with my Anonimo


----------



## ltb828 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> The Watch Boutique


I love it Asrar  Thinking to Order the same too


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Autumn dress fom A1 bronze, imho for this watch is THE dress! ;-)



















we play with the sun light to underline reflexes and texture: b-)


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful strap and Buckle amrvf !!
Great combo, you killed it!


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Patina removed with lemon. Gracefully shinning again










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Love a golden handset with a bronze case.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tried Art's bronze GG. It's big but what a great watch. Big fan 
E









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tried Art's bronze GG. It's big but what a great watch. Big fan
> E
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice Brice, I looking for this Vanguard since a while I'll try to have this one on my wrist ASAP. I'm sure a canvas looks awesome too.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH6 to brave the first snow of the year...


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is close to be a grail of mine! Really liking my Aquis! Very nice strap! That bracelet? What is that?

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

whoa said:


> This is close to be a grail of mine! Really liking my Aquis! Very nice strap! That bracelet? What is that?
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Thank you so much. It's my favorite bronze on the market. I love it. The strap was custom made for it by my friend Art. 
The bracelet is braided leather with a SS clasp made by Kingkords.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!! Incredible combo. Nicely done.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Class strap combination, is this one of your own?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cybotron said:


> WOW!! Incredible combo. Nicely done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's my favorite combo thus far 


Luminated said:


> Class strap combination, is this one of your own?


Watch, strap and bracelet are mine. But my friend Art made this custom strap for my Oris 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you so much. It's my favorite bronze on the market. I love it. The strap was custom made for it by my friend Art.
> The bracelet is braided leather with a SS clasp made by Kingkords.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drunk art? It really looks like a match made in heaven to that dial!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

whoa said:


> Drunk art? It really looks like a match made in heaven to that dial!
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Yes Art from DrunkArtStraps. 
Aka the strap whisperer 

I had lunch with him Saturday and he brought some material. We used two tables, one small table for food and beer , one big one for all the canvas he had with him. Just an incredible selection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes Art from DrunkArtStraps.
> Aka the strap whisperer
> 
> I had lunch with him Saturday and he brought some material. We used two tables, one small table for food and beer , one big one for all the canvas he had with him. Just an incredible selection.
> ...


Sounds like good times! He's pretty hard to get a strap from right? I'm on the Ventus Mori brass Kickstarter (first brass or bronze) and really love the way canvas looks! I just have a freaking hard time choosing what to do when it's custom! ?
But I think yours would look cool to with a black dial! That stitching really matches the Bronze!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

whoa said:


> Sounds like good times! He's pretty hard to get a strap from right? I'm on the Ventus Mori brass Kickstarter (first brass or bronze) and really love the way canvas looks! I just have a freaking hard time choosing what to do when it's custom!
> But I think yours would look cool to with a black dial! That stitching really matches the Bronze!
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Congrats on the Ventus. I almost ordered it but it's so close to my Oris. 
Yeah he has a long wait due to its great quality and good prices plus great materials. 
If you need help choosing a strap , send me the pic of the Ventus you selected and I'll help you. Also since you are on the watch preorder and have to wait for it , perfect time to get in his list so no Extra wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats on the Ventus. I almost ordered it but it's so close to my Oris.
> Yeah he has a long wait due to its great quality and good prices plus great materials.
> If you need help choosing a strap , send me the pic of the Ventus you selected and I'll help you. Also since you are on the watch preorder and have to wait for it , perfect time to get in his list so no Extra wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm pretty sure I'd pick the Oris too! ;-) if you change your mind I'll swap you! Haha! 
Cool I'll send you a pm! And good point with the pre-order! ?

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## snuffbox (Aug 20, 2016)

I was about ready to jump on the Oris but my work van needed major surgery.
really pleased the Ventus Mori cropped up and now even pleaseder that there is now a blue dial option with brass bezel.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

snuffbox said:


> I was about ready to jump on the Oris but my work van needed major surgery.
> really pleased the Ventus Mori cropped up and now even pleaseder that there is now a blue dial option with brass bezel.


Bit how's that blue gonna look irl! I need some info!! 😃

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hey Big B
didn't know you have this one !!! :think: 
one of my favorite Bronze :-!.. Love it.



Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Tony A.H said:


> hey Big B
> didn't know you have this one !!! :think:
> one of my favorite Bronze :-!.. Love it.


Hey Tony. Got it about 2 months ago. Really love it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

that's AWESOME :-!.
Big congrats.. we should hook up for a small GTG when i return home form my trip ;-).
would love to see it in the flesh.



Cybotron said:


> Hey Tony. Got it about 2 months ago. Really love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Tony A.H said:


> that's AWESOME :-!.
> Big congrats.. we should hook up for a small GTG when i return home form my trip ;-).
> would love to see it in the flesh.


Yeah let me know. I'm down with that.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Came in today and got treated to a Lemon Spa and some Cod Cloth towel massage haha

Ed, like you I too am a big fan of the Golden hands










And surely a before and after look










The watch was surely very well kept, thank you Lance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)

removed from my hand only to take a picture b-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice one Asrar.

this Strap looks smashing on her.. great combo :-!.
Congratulations.



asrar.merchant said:


>


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Came in today and got treated to a Lemon Spa and some Cod Cloth towel massage haha
> 
> Ed, like you I too am a big fan of the Golden hands
> 
> ...


Very. Nice sir....


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oledurt (Apr 10, 2016)

Love the patina


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Looking for some input before I pull the trigger on my first bronze watch.

Main criteria for me are a blue or green sandwich dial and a rotating bezel. Based on this, I've narrowed it down to the Ancon Challenger, and Gruppo Gamma Vanguard. My head says GG, but heart says Ancon, as there are lot of good reviews of the Vanguard, but almost nothing on the Challenger. So, I've done a categorical head-to-head below, ordered by my personal importance, with the winners in bold. Some of these are subjective:

Dial: GG blue Roman<*Ancon green Cali dial (love the texture of this one)
*Case size/L2L: *GG at 44mm/54mm*>Ancon at 47mm/57mm
Movement: Both Miyota 90S5
Case material: GG CuSn5(?)<*Ancon CuSn8 (is this actually better?)
*(Other: Love the red seconds hand on the GG, like the display caseback on the Ancon
Lume: GG BGW9=Ancon Super Luminova 
Strap: *GG 1 brown & 1 blue leather strap*>Ancon 1 brown leather strap (I'd like a vintage canvas strap anyways, so this isn't hugely important)
Price: GG $549<*Ancon $499*
WR: Both 200m

What do the bronze experts think? Am I right on the case material ranking? Does anyone have an informed opinion on the Ancon?

(photos taken from manufacturer's sites)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Perfer the case design of the Ancon and agree with you that the dial has a lovely finish.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's the size of the Ancon?
And what's their thickness?

I'd like to see both profiles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Both have pretty thick cases, 16mm for GG and 16.5mm for Ancon


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

In the pre-Stevral days... The Benarus Moray 47.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

just back from a sat early morning gtg, out of 4 guys 2 wore seals: this thing is a monster:


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Axelay2003 said:


>


Pardon my ignorance. Who's the maker on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

clark98ut said:


> Pardon my ignorance. Who's the maker on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. This is an Ennebi watch.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Double Post.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> In the pre-Stevral days... The Benarus Moray 47.


awsome watch awsome strap. Beautiful combo
regards
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Oris Carl Brashear LE on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

New addition...


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

I also love the Oris 65 bronze but since I already have a 65 in stainless steel, I went with the Tudor BBB.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

CabbageHead said:


> New addition...


stunning watch, one of my favourite pieces ever. And on order.
wear it with joy
regards.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aninimo 455 Polluce













one of 299. Have a great Sunday


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Oris Carl Brashear LE on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


another amazing watch and strap. Perfect combo. All your canvas drunk art straps are amazing.
Regards 
G


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> awsome watch awsome strap. Beautiful combo
> regards
> G


Thanks bro! Love those "cushion cases"...


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist T2000 Toolmaster in bronze.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Bronze Timemachinist Naval Destroyer in Bronze fitted ship shaped case.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> another amazing watch and strap. Perfect combo. All your canvas drunk art straps are amazing.
> Regards
> G


Thank you so much. I thought the old green canvas with bronze stitch rocked but I think I prefer this one on the Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Medusa said:


> Bronze Timemachinist Naval Destroyer in Bronze fitted ship shaped case.


no words can praise this watch. ITS A WORK OF ART.
absolutely amazing. Love it 
best wishes 
GINO


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Medusa said:


> Timemachinist T2000 Toolmaster in bronze.


Love the Leatherman bracelet! How does it wear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Acurry said:


> Love the Leatherman bracelet! How does it wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wears great. The bracelet balances a big watch very well and I have used the tools on many occasions.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Medusa said:


>


the watch is amazing and the box has to be one of the most impressive ever made.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Watchcollector21 said:


> no words can praise this watch. ITS A WORK OF ART.
> absolutely amazing. Love it
> best wishes
> GINO


Thank you, Gino

Cal


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

David Woo said:


> the watch is amazing and the box has to be one of the most impressive ever made.


Thanks, Dave. I'll post more of them. I'm working on one now that's a bit sleeker.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow....stunning.

You sir are a very talented craftsman.

|>



Medusa said:


> Bronze Timemachinist Naval Destroyer in Bronze fitted ship shaped case.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

zed073 said:


> Wow....stunning.
> 
> You sir are a very talented craftsman.
> 
> |>


Thank you, Neighbor


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green is back with olive Toshi strap







after MEDUSA TIMEMACHINIST watch, everything looks Shhhhiiiitttt
G


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Benny Green is back with olive Toshi strap
> View attachment 9929898
> 
> after MEDUSA TIMEMACHINIST watch, everything looks Shhhhiiiitttt
> G


Is that a polished bezel I see on your Moray?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Lovey Ticker b-) :-!.
nothin' more to add.



Axelay2003 said:


>


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice brutha.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Very nice brutha.


Thanks Carlos hope all is well

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


> Is that a polished bezel I see on your Moray?


Hi Luminated,
Not polished it's the way the light is reflecting on it. It has taken me about six months to get a natural patina. But worth it.
regards
G


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 9970130
> View attachment 9970138
> View attachment 9970146
> 
> ...


These Armida's are fantastic.... About one pic away from pulling the trigger and picking one up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Oris Carl Brashear 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Axelay2003 said:


>


Another shot.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Halveye said:


> These Armida's are fantastic.... About one pic away from pulling the trigger and picking one up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep..(willpower was lacking)...A1 Armida 1000m, green dial incoming......... Early Christmas present.... I'll tell the wife it's from her

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Halveye said:


> These Armida's are fantastic.... About one pic away from pulling the trigger and picking one up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Some Caribbean cruise patina inspiration.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Is that an OPStrap ?



Axelay2003 said:


> Another shot.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

EdmundGTP said:


> Dooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
> 
> Some Caribbean cruise patina inspiration.


Done and done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Helbeg CH8


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Craustin1 said:


> Is that an OPStrap ?


Yes, indeed.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the same strap, so I recognized it as it is an unusual shade of green. I have several others from Manuel, great workmanship 



Axelay2003 said:


> Yes, indeed.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Testing out the Chronos disc...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Liberty Walk (Aug 16, 2016)

Beautiful watch. Looks just like mine with my gunny straps.


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

1960s VW Micro Bus


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New shoes for Benny Green


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't know what that yellow stuff is but it doesn't half beef up your Lume!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Benarus Moray 47


That's a hell of a strap!


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin (Feb 11, 2015)

After a few months or wear, how's it feeling?

Would love to witness the patina generate over time.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

EdmundGTP said:


> That's a hell of a strap!


Thanks Edmund.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still Glowing!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Prometheus is naturally patining nicely, dark almost like the strap.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes


Stunning & Classy. Perfect combo.
regards
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cobre de Calibre on soft black leather.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Brice,

It may not be as good as your Carl Brashear, but it's certainly a looker.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Brice,
> 
> It may not be as good as your Carl Brashear, but it's certainly a looker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good! I'm waiting on a gray dial. Is the strap polyurethane?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Acurry said:


> Brice,
> 
> It may not be as good as your Carl Brashear, but it's certainly a looker.
> 
> ...


the hammerhead, very very cool Acurry 
cheers 
G.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> the hammerhead, very very cool Acurry
> cheers
> G.


Thanks. I had a hard time deciding between the blue and meteorite. After putting it on, I wish I had the SS version for daily wear.

-Alan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

redzebra said:


> 1960s VW Micro Bus
> 
> View attachment 10033426


my former single cab was also sealing wax red.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Acurry said:


> Brice,
> 
> It may not be as good as your Carl Brashear, but it's certainly a looker.
> 
> ...


It looks awesome indeed !! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vanguard


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

my bronze team


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop posting this!!! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mdsaitto said:


> my bronze team


Che collezione, WOW.
Haven't seen you for a long time MDSAITTO, welcome back.
regards
Gino


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mdsaitto said:


> my bronze team


Damn impressive, brother. Love the straps also!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo day


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Damn impressive, brother. Love the straps also!


thanks a lot my friend
nice to meet you again after my hiatus
you were among the guys I missed


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Che collezione, WOW.
> Haven't seen you for a long time MDSAITTO, welcome back.
> regards
> Gino


thanks a lot Gino, nice to be back
lately I'm more on Facebook groups, but I'll try to be more active here in the future


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I'm going to share a bit of my brass/bronze saga. I have plenty of dress watches, but I work as an engineer/maintenance manager and desired something "tougher" for work - sapphire crystal, affordable, mechanical movement, waterproof, tough case. This quest led me to brass/bronze divers since dings and scratches on the case add to the aesthetic, rather than detracting from it. I also love the old, steampunk look.

So... I got a Maranez Rawai 45 due to steampunk look and fell in love. The rest I've been acquiring without a lot of rhyme or reason, more based on what is available and what is on sale (I love me a good deal). My grail was the Helson Porthole because of the extreme steampunkiness, but they were not available until just recently, perfectly timed with their only sale of the year!

My favorite... the Ancon M26 Tank. Big, beefy, tough, yet due to the shape of the lugs it hugs my 7.25" wrist very nicely, with a much lower profile than the Maranez Rawai or Bangla. It helps that the stars aligned on Touch of Modern with a sale on the Ancons along with a personal 15% off coupon such that I picked up this $795 watch for $341. My only quandary on the M26 Tank is why the Mark III is only rated for 50M and whether or not a sapphire crystal can be purchased for it. I've tried asking Ancon without any response, hence why I only own one Ancon and have not purchased the Challenger (on sale now for $499). A lack of customer service is a big turn-off for me.









Since I hate it when people post pictures without a description... left to right
Armida A1 brass with Diaboliq ammo strap
G. Gerlach Submarine brass with $9 Clockwork Synergy suede strap
Helson Porthole bronze with $9 Clockwork Synergy suede strap
Armida A8 brass with Maranez strap
Maranez Rawai 45 brass with some Amazon strap
Ancon M26 Tank bronze with Clockwork Synergy leather strap, usually on a green Panatime canvas
Rawai Bangla 47 brass with Panatime canvas strap


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THAT is fantastic.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kirk b impressive line up of Bronze there!!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pakalrtb (Jul 30, 2016)

Love my patina, do you think it's too much?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> I'm going to share a bit of my brass/bronze saga. I have plenty of dress watches, but I work as an engineer/maintenance manager and desired something "tougher" for work - sapphire crystal, affordable, mechanical movement, waterproof, tough case. This quest led me to brass/bronze divers since dings and scratches on the case add to the aesthetic, rather than detracting from it. I also love the old, steampunk look.
> 
> So... I got a Maranez Rawai 45 due to steampunk look and fell in love. The rest I've been acquiring without a lot of rhyme or reason, more based on what is available and what is on sale (I love me a good deal). My grail was the Helson Porthole because of the extreme steampunkiness, but they were not available until just recently, perfectly timed with their only sale of the year!
> 
> ...


Another awsome collection. Congrats, really enjoyed looking.
Cheers
G


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> my bronze team


Nice!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> Nice!


thanks buddy


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazing strap Luminated, want one for Xmas!!

What is it? and where will santa have to go to get one


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Amazing strap Luminated, want one for Xmas!!
> 
> What is it? and where will santa have to go to get one


Yeah it is.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

My modest collection.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I've same watch.. but my lume is green, your look blue, and is beautiful!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

There's a warmth with bronze/brass watches and I don't mean physically that isn't present with any other material. Not saying I don't like steel or Titanium it's just don't love them as much as this.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luminated said:


> There's a warmth with bronze/brass watches and I don't mean physically that isn't present with any other material. Not saying I don't like steel or Titanium it's just don't love them as much as this.


The patina on the Moray is perfect. Is it natural?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

H2O Hydra after few months
I love the patina on the bezel


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> View attachment 10253258
> 
> 
> My modest collection.


honestly I really like your collection, no modest at all


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The patina on the Moray is perfect. Is it natural?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate this is absolutely NOT natural, I cleaned the patina off it only a couple of weeks ago and decided last week to redo it because I couldn't bare to look at it's naked body. I first left it in a sealed bag with a couple of drops of LoS for about 4 hours and then filled a container with a solution of LoS and soaked it until almost black, once dry I buffed it with first a green scourer pad to remove most of the patina and only then swapping to a white scourer to soft the patina to the point you see here.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Mate this is absolutely NOT natural, I cleaned the patina off it only a couple of weeks ago and decided last week to redo it because I couldn't bare to look at it's naked body. I first left it in a sealed bag with a couple of drops of LoS for about 4 hours and then filled a container with a solution of LoS and soaked it until almost black, once dry I buffed it with first a green scourer pad to remove most of the patina and only then swapping to a white scourer to soft the patina to the point you see here.


I'm in on the Ventus diver... And your looks freaking good.. So ehm.. What's LoS?? 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

whoa said:


> ...What's LoS??
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Liver of sulfur


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My bronze team













apologies for the quality of the pics, lighting in my office rubbish.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Decided the remove the patina on one of my SeaTurtles and redo it, quite happy with the results.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

the elusive TACTICO Invictus on Strapcode Miltat canvas strap


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats! Mine says Hello.







[/URL


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

and congratulations to you, cheers from Italy :-!



mekenical said:


> Congrats! Mine says Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

That Tactico bronze looks awesome must say. Had such a rough experience with the anko that would have a hard time buting another tactico, but these look really nice.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

hikeNbike said:


> That Tactico bronze looks awesome must say. Had such a rough experience with the anko that would have a hard time buting another tactico, but these look really nice.
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


These tactico bronze turned out really nice, lume is insane too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris CB 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris CB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos, wonderful watch and a great patina. That strap is perfect, where is it from? Really brings out the tones in the case.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bobski said:


> Beautiful photos, wonderful watch and a great patina. That strap is perfect, where is it from? Really brings out the tones in the case.


The cracking in the weather ties into the patina of the case and the leather contributed to the vintage vibe. 
Its a DrunkArtStraps ( @Panerai7 )leather strap made with Horween crackle leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> honestly I really like your collection, no modest at all


Thank you.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see one of these new Bronze Skindivers all Patina'd up:


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Wearing this Worn out looking watch is a guarantee that i will be getting no service from any sales person in any sort of shop in the heartland or shopping mall, no that i mind, peace n quiet to browse...

Helson SD 45mm, bronze, 2823 movement


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/07/fashion/mens-style/a-new-bronze-age-for-wristwatches.html


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

hikeNbike said:


> That Tactico bronze looks awesome must say. Had such a rough experience with the anko that would have a hard time buting another tactico, but these look really nice.
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk





mekenical said:


> These tactico bronze turned out really nice, lume is insane too.


I concur with mekenical
the Invictus is a very solid execution full of nice details, including the insane lume
only small disappointment for me, IMHO the Invictus OEM strap wasn't on par with the rest of the watch


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

deleted by mod.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dhillon said:


> View attachment 10284538
> 
> 
> deleted by mod.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> One of my top 3 bronze watch with the Oris and Anonimo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my particular grail bronze watch.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Not quite a diver, but I wore it in the kiddie pool this morning - hoping that qualifies it:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> Not quite a diver, but I wore it in the kiddie pool this morning - hoping that qualifies it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get some clothes I mean patina on that thing.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Part 2










We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Can't wait to see one of these new Bronze Skindivers all Patina'd up:


Did you really buy 4?
If so, congrats! :-!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Did you really buy 4?
> If so, congrats! :-!


Those were all stock photos from the helson site


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dhillon said:


> View attachment 10284538
> 
> 
> deleted by mod.[/QUOTE]
> absolutely stunning Dhillon,


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

I really wanna try a brass/bronze watch vut dont wanna spend too much incase i dont get on with it ,any cheap automatic recomendations

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jaykickboxer said:


> I really wanna try a brass/bronze watch vut dont wanna spend too much incase i dont get on with it ,any cheap automatic recomendations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Maranez Layan


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

taike said:


> Maranez Layan


Makara Sea Turtle.
There are 2 on the Bay, at around $300. Good catch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

^^ Nice buckle, minus the writings.
















[/url]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

crt43 said:


> Makara Sea Turtle.
> There are 2 on the Bay, at around $300. Good catch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed the SeaTurtle is a cracking watch plus it's proper CuSn8 bronze so getting a great patina is childs play.


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Agreed the SeaTurtle is a cracking watch plus it's proper CuSn8 bronze so getting a great patina is childs play.










Here is mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Just got an Armida A8 Brass from someone on Timezone...but his pictures didn't show this. Is this normal brass staining? Is there some way to clean it? There are a few black markings like this on the case.


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

crt43 said:


> View attachment 10321986
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All natural 2 months patina.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mk.ultra said:


> Just got an Armida A8 Brass from someone on Timezone...but his pictures didn't show this. Is this normal brass staining? Is there some way to clean it? There are a few black markings like this on the case.


polish it out with something acidic or mildly abrasive. lemon juice or vinegar.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

taike said:


> polish it out with something acidic or mildly abrasive. lemon juice or vinegar.


So this looks normal to you? The rest of the watch already seems polished. I just casually tried to rub it with lemon juice and it didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like uneven patina development. I've seen similar where there was some machine oil residue on the case or portions in contact with plastic wrap.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

taike said:


> Looks like uneven patina development. I've seen similar where there was some machine oil residue on the case or portions in contact with plastic wrap.


Alright, thanks. It's not even a huge deal, I just really wish the seller would've shown that in their pics. I trusted them when they said "excellent condition"...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mk.ultra said:


> Alright, thanks. It's not even a huge deal, I just really wish the seller would've shown that in their pics. I trusted them when they said "excellent condition"...


Was it still wrapped in plastic? The rest looks really clean. I've gotten new pieces from maranez and armida that had similar depending on how long they were in storage.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

taike said:


> Was it still wrapped in plastic? The rest looks really clean. I've gotten new pieces from maranez and armida that had similar depending on how long they were in storage.


No, there was no plastic on it. Just seems lightly used.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mk.ultra said:


> Just got an Armida A8 Brass from someone on Timezone...but his pictures didn't show this. Is this normal brass staining? Is there some way to clean it? There are a few black markings like this on the case.


Try polishing with brasso. Should do the trick


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

New custom made bronze watch.Really cool looking but still debating with myself to keep it or not.What do you guys think?


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

tetia said:


> New custom made bronze watch.Really cool looking but still debating with myself to keep it or not.What do you guys think?


I would do something with that crown...
Otherwise, it looks good IMO.

Specs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Ι have 2 crowns.The case is 47mm and the lugs are 26mm.The movement is an auto Seiko NH36.edited by mod, pls. re-read our rules and guidelines


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Back from vacation


----------



## Track Rat (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow, how have I never seen a bronze diver before? Now it looks like I have yet another search ahead of me.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

New Armida A1 1000 meter diver.... New favorite, and the dive band is actually really comfortable... Still have a hornback croc strap on the way, as well as a Panerai style buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

wmv said:


>


Now that is proper Bronze diver addiction!!

Loving that, but would never get in my lounge, unless I found a new house!! (And wife)


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

^^^ I wish I had one of those helmets. This is taken in one of the many bars aboard Harmony Of The Seas


bigclive2011 said:


> Now that is proper Bronze diver addiction!!
> 
> Loving that, but would never get in my lounge, unless I found a new house!! (And wife)


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

The newest member of the family. Zelos Hammerhead Meteorite SW.
Just received today.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

In the morning 


















Afternoon



























We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Setting up for New Year's Eve. Today wearing Prometheus Poseidon Bronze tonight will be it's older brother Prometheus Ocean diver.
View attachment 10359618
View attachment 10359666
View attachment 10359690
View attachment 10359706
View attachment 10359722

strap on the ocean diver supplied by my good freind Dhillon from this forum. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR to all especially Dhillon.
Cheers 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Double post as pics showing up as attachment.
Setting up for New Year's Eve, today wearing Prometheus Poseidon Bronze/blue. Tonight wearing it's older brother Prometheus Ocean Diver.































This amazing strap on the ocean diver was a gift from my good friend Dhillon from this forum.
HAPPY NEW YEAR to all especially Dhillon.
cheers
G


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Almost New Year's....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Try polishing with brasso. Should do the trick


I second that. I had similar marks on a new Maranez and Brasso got them out easily.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 14, 2015)

My bronze....
Just saying all bronze 

























Vostok Europe Energia Rocket.....


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

The latest addition 








Sure didn't stay shiny for very long


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Light 1 hour egg patina on my Armida A8


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

New strap/buckle...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just in today


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

wmv said:


>


That is one good lookin' watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

This is my second time around with the Porthole. I LOVE the look of the watch, but it has been uncomfortable on my wrist. Trying it on a new strap, and so far so good!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

The Armida A1 pretty much hasn't left my wrist for 2 weeks.... Fantastic diver.... No actual 1000 meter diving going on though

















The Chronos disc adds a lot of functionality throughout my work day

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That Armida is one good looking piece!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cobre De Calibre 3


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Cobre De Calibre 3
> View attachment 10510634
> View attachment 10510666
> View attachment 10510706


Love the Cobra De Calibre 3 but missed out on the KS campaign.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tudor on bond nato:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Alan, 
the Cobre is definitely a cool piece, I get more compliments about this watch then my entire collection. 
Also it's accurate to +5/6 per day. It wears really nice, not too heavy. Quite exclusive as not many of them around 
if you have a chance you should buy one, you will not regret it. 
Cheers 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo Polluce today, however after a few hours change back to the Helson Skindiver













cheers
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


Cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Perfect stap on that Helson!!

TE=Watchcollector21;37581314]Anonimo Polluce today, however after a few hours change back to the Helson Skindiver
View attachment 10529434

cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Diablos88 said:


> That Helson is a really cool watch.


Thank you sir


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Perfect stap on that Helson!!
> 
> TE=Watchcollector21;37581314]Anonimo Polluce today, however after a few hours change back to the Helson Skindiver
> View attachment 10529434
> ...


thank you Craustin1, much appreciated 
G


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that does really look like you found it during a wreck dive!!

Fabulous!!


----------



## nanotech9 (May 16, 2011)

I've looked through over half the pages in this thread and still didn't see one of mine... so I'll post it. Steinhart Salamander 30ATM from the Russian watch forum - paid WAY over the original cost, but theres only 100 and all were sold out a long time ago. Minty fresh when i bought it.


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

nanotech9 said:


> I've looked through over half the pages in this thread and still didn't see one of mine... so I'll post it. Steinhart Salamander 30ATM from the Russian watch forum - paid WAY over the original cost, but theres only 100 and all were sold out a long time ago. Minty fresh when i bought it.
> 
> View attachment 10552058


Would love to see a some patina on this one!
Have any?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanotech9 (May 16, 2011)

Nope - I agree it would look good, but I like the very clean look for now. I can see the fine machining marks where it was turned on the lathe and milled out - once it has patina, that will go away and be very difficult to ever bring back.

maybe one day if i wear it so much that its dinged up a bit - i'll start in on the patina.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## nanotech9 (May 16, 2011)

Whats this watch called?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

nanotech9 said:


> Whats this watch called?


Immelmann gear #1


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 10546946


love the brown Batial, awsome watch
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Strap change for the Skindiver


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

My latest diver.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I want a bronze Skindiver!!!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Soo Fuego said:


> I want a bronze Skindiver!!!!!


Me too!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Having a rustic distressed brown leather with yellow stitching strap made, to accommodate that beautiful Helson bronze isofrane style buckle. Custom made, will be ready in 2 weeks.



















pics don't do this watch justice, it's much more handsome in real life
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

jtbr said:


> My latest diver.
> 
> View attachment 10578618
> 
> ...


awsome watch and beautiful strap combo, 
cheers
G


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> awsome watch and beautiful strap combo,
> cheers
> G


Couldn't agree more, a stunner and definitely on my radar for the future.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok maybe my post will be deleted and no there is no mistake from me, let's just have some fun ! 
This one will never get patina ! :-d


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

staiiff said:


> Ok maybe my post will be deleted and no there is no mistake from me, let's just have some fun !
> This one will never get patina ! :-d


you can always spray one on....ha ha
cheers
G


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard on Leatherman Tread... Actually pretty comfortable


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanotech9 (May 16, 2011)

I blame this thread for ending up with this Makara Sea Turtle.... Its hard to capture the true color of the "teal"... in some light it looks green... in other light it looks blue. Also making it frustrating to pick a different color to compliment it in a new strap.

goofing around with the "patina"... I havent had the patience to leave it in a container for several hours... One hour and then messed with some actual lemon juice (fresh squeezed) etc. Probably not for everyone, but the great part is if i don't like it, I'll just wipe down with lemon, let it sit, clean it up and start over.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

wmv said:


>


Lovely. You can tell this Helson has experienced a lot  The massive bezel and lugs look even better with uneven patina on it.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

I have to congratulate Armida for their quality of their watches. This A1 has been through a lot, sea water many times, pool, sitting on hot sun, all the experiments with patina, also some coca cola baths, today also some cold temperatures and the watch doesn't mind at all, accurate as before, crown action 100 % as new.

Vinegar fuming today with some salt and now sitting (hanging) outside on warm winter sun, to set the new patina. Summer should be here soon, that's when patina comes to life.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tetia said:


> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


really beautiful strap combo, 
cheers
G


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

nanotech9 said:


> I blame this thread for ending up with this Makara Sea Turtle.... Its hard to capture the true color of the "teal"... in some light it looks green... in other light it looks blue. Also making it frustrating to pick a different color to compliment it in a new strap.
> 
> goofing around with the "patina"... I havent had the patience to leave it in a container for several hours... One hour and then messed with some actual lemon juice (fresh squeezed) etc. Probably not for everyone, but the great part is if i don't like it, I'll just wipe down with lemon, let it sit, clean it up and start over.
> 
> ...


What really works great with this teal dial is a light tan strap, or better still one which has orange tones. Here's mine










P.S. Not sure if you are using Liver of Sulphur or a boiled egg but if it's LoS may I suggest adding a couple of drops of LoS to warm water in your container and submerging the watch, minus strap of course, that way the patina will be more uniform and and darker in colour.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## nanotech9 (May 16, 2011)

Whats shown in the pictures was a careful application of LoS mix and then removal with specks of lemon juice (fresh squeezed) and then more LoS.... 

I added some darkness with vinegar fumes and salt sprinkled on it after those pictures... I really wanted to keep the speckeled look for now, but i did add in some darkness in the crevices around the "bezel" area.


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some great Patina on here recently!!

Keep em coming guys.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great Shots of a Beautiful Armida b-) :-!.
love the Dome Crystal..


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Very hard to get a natural patina on Alumi-Bronze; three different oceans within a couple of weeks mixed with snow and then extreme desert climate is starting to have an effect:


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

This Timemachinist QAR II (Queen Anne's Revenge, ya know, Blackbeard's pirate ship) is made from Bronze, Brass & Copper. It should form a really cool triple patina. The hemi case-back is polished steel and the bezel is inlaid with emeralds & sapphires. The black circle in the middle of the crystal is the massive o-ring's sealing surface. This one is on an Enzo Mechana leather strap with Timemachinist quick release gun swivels.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Medusa said:


> This Timemachinist QAR II (Queen Anne's Revenge, ya know, Blackbeard's pirate ship) is made from Bronze, Brass & Copper. It should form a really cool triple patina. The hemi case-back is polished steel and the bezel is inlaid with emeralds & sapphires. The black circle in the middle of the crystal is the massive o-ring's sealing surface. This one is on an Enzo Mechana leather strap with Timemachinist quick release gun swivels.


Love the recessed circles on the case side.

More info please:
How wide, how thick and I did not see a crown...how do you wind it?


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

redzebra said:


> Love the recessed circles on the case side.
> 
> More info please:
> How wide, how thick and I did not see a crown...how do you wind it?


Thanks, man. It's 56mm wide, 24mm tall and weighs 327 grams. It uses a quarts movement and has an internal crown that's accessed through the back. It's pretty much set and forget and the time only has to be adjusted every six months for DST (Daylight Savings Time).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Medusa said:


> This Timemachinist QAR II (Queen Anne's Revenge, ya know, Blackbeard's pirate ship) is made from Bronze, Brass & Copper. It should form a really cool triple patina. The hemi case-back is polished steel and the bezel is inlaid with emeralds & sapphires. The black circle in the middle of the crystal is the massive o-ring's sealing surface. This one is on an Enzo Mechana leather strap with Timemachinist quick release gun swivels.


WOW. I presume this is another of your CREATIONS medusa.
seriusly talented man 
love all of them
cheers, GIno


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW. I presume this is another of your CREATIONS medusa.
> seriusly talented man
> love all of them
> cheers, GIno


Thank you very much, Gino!!!

Cal


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

trying a new custom leather straps on the GG Vanguard and Zelos Hammer Head


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mdsaitto said:


> trying a new custom leather straps on the GG Vanguard and Zelos Hammer Head


they look fantastic Mario.
cheers
Gino.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green day


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Never get tired of the Armida A1 dome...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> they look fantastic Mario.
> cheers
> Gino.


Thanks a lot Gino I'm happy you enjoyed them


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Brass not bronze










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Definitely got this Bronze Diver addiction


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, you have the addiction!!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Definitely got this Bronze Diver addiction
> View attachment 10671938
> View attachment 10671962


awesome team!! you have really great taste


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mdsaitto said:


> awesome team!! you have really great taste


Thanks Mario, much appreciated 
Gino


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Coffee and Bronze









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BigClive:
I'm luvin your bronzies
Guy on another forum just picked up a Zelos bronzie.
Awesome model (just like your). I was wondering how
far into 2017 he'd go before springing for the bronzie.

Just like me, absolutely no sales resistance.I goes for
f71 watches.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


Love that Octopus!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


>


Love it, perfect.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


love it, this is perfect too


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tekong said:


> We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


Another stunner, love the combo & buckle, congrats 
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with the Skindiver,.... Custom made strap arrived & fitted


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back with the Skindiver,.... Custom made strap arrived & fitted
> View attachment 10684082
> View attachment 10684090
> View attachment 10684122
> View attachment 10684154


Took advantage of the CNY discount and ordered the exact same one. Cool watch. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back with the Skindiver,.... Custom made strap arrived & fitted
> View attachment 10684122


Amazing. Looks so innocent with the shiny case and no patina


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back with the Skindiver,.... Custom made strap arrived & fitted
> View attachment 10684154


Nice! - where's the strap from?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Nice! - where's the strap from?


Hi KnightRider,
the strap was made for me from Steveostraps.com, based in Surrey.
not even expensive, about £37.00 and about 2 weeks wait.
cheers
Gino


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


>


love your team and you definitely have the bronze addiction.
your straps are awsome 
cheers 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi KnightRider,
> the strap was made for me from Steveostraps.com, based in Surrey.
> not even expensive, about £37.00 and about 2 weeks wait.
> cheers
> Gino


Ahh, Stevio, yes got one from them for my Logines Hydro :-!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Grey sky, grey roads, need a bit of colour.......Poseidon Bronze


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tekong said:


> We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


Might be the camera angle but that looks huge on your wrist.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Might be the camera angle but that looks huge on your wrist.


I think so, most my watches happen to be along the 45mm. Wrist 6.5. I just wear what i like, used to scuba alot, so used to having big gadgets on my wrist..

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My first ever bronze watch was in the mail tonight. I was looking for one for quite some time now, but didn't want to break the bank. The Gruppo Gamma seemed to be a good choice at a decent price point and I thought the design was rather appealling. I have to say the first impressions are exceeding my expectations. And here some pics!





































Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

On a WW2 canvas strap from N80, juuuuussst starting to patina


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Brass not bronze

No picture will ever capture the beauty of this dial










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Mark 14

This watch is brass from bezel to band.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Medusa said:


> Timemachinist Mark 14
> 
> This watch is brass from bezel to band.


stunning Cal, 
love to see a picture with it on wrist
cheers
Gino


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Medusa, do you spend much time polishing? )


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Bronze dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tenuous!! 

But we'll give you that one!! )


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Medusa, do you spend much time polishing? )


I do !!! I'm sitting at my desk polishing a watch right now while I hang out on WUS


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

@Medusa, I'd curious if you actually dive and if so do you use this instead of the traditional dive belt. LOL

Why wear this










when you could wear this instead and look a hell of a lot more stylish.



Medusa said:


>


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Still got that honeymoon thingy going.. ??



















All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Get some Patina on that beauty )


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Get some Patina on that beauty )


Agreed, do everything with it on to get that patina started, roll in the grass, dig in the mud, chase cats.... wait a minute wrong forum. lol


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; I am working on it!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Luminated said:


> @Medusa, I'd curious if you actually dive and if so do you use this instead of the traditional dive belt. LOL
> 
> Why wear this
> 
> ...


Yes, and should go very well with me bronze hat


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Natural patina










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Swam, bathed and perspired with it. This watch has presence










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

I like that a lot, wmv. Is that vinegar fumes on your GG that cause the green to form?


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Crater said:


> I like that a lot, wmv. Is that vinegar fumes on your GG that cause the green to form?


yes, apple cider, malt, and white. didn't have enough of each. so I mixed them all up. los was the first treatment (dipped). then fumed


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

wmv said:


> yes, apple cider, malt, and white. didn't have enough of each. so I mixed them all up. los was the first treatment (dipped). then fumed


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the bronze used on the GG. Very easy to force patina and gives a very pleasing result.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's fantastic!!

Looks like you just picked it up at a wreck dive!!


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Always like playing with Bangla patina...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

wmv said:


> yes, apple cider, malt, and white. didn't have enough of each. so I mixed them all up. los was the first treatment (dipped). then fumed


Seems like my Armida is becoming vinegar-resistant. I have fumed it probably 8-9 times in last 7 months, since I own it. I fumed it this Saturday, heated up some apple vinegar in microwave for 20 sec and then suspended the watch over it, on sun. About 30min and all the watch did, it got a bit darker with some dark green hue.

I miss the days when I easily formed the green in the Armida as on your photos of Gruppo Gamma. I would guess brass/bronze do develop some surface protection over time and it's more difficult to patina it.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

This is how it looks now, quite rich patina with mixture of all different colors.










This was at its best, last summer, mixture of sea water + hot weather/sun, with some forced patina if I remember correctly


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I prefer how it looks now.


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

watchnbuy said:


> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Nice strap! Where did you get it from?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

After dipping it in sea water for 10 minutes and letting it dry... I like how it turned out


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronze is so unique!!

Great look, straight off the ocean floor!!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Bronze is so unique!!
> 
> Great look, straight off the ocean floor!!


In my case above its brass  Havent had bronze so far to experiment, really like how reactive the brass is in this Armida to changes.

On the other hand, my brass Bangla didn't react at all at sea water and hot weather last summer. Only got wet and that was it. They all react so different, that's the best part.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Crater said:


> After dipping it in sea water for 10 minutes and letting it dry... I like how it turned out


I like the look, but since it is brass look for member Yankee's post about brass vs bronze and dezincification. It should be in this thread somewhere.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

karlito said:


> I like the look, but since it is brass look for member Yankee's post about brass vs bronze and dezincification. It should be in this thread somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This Armida has definitely been through a lot, so some surface ''damage'' can not be avoided. In general, if I remove all the patina it has now, the raw brass underneath isn't goldish/brownish anymore, but it has reddish hue. You can only go so far with patina experiments, as I have, and to keep the brass untouched. But for me, that is all the fun about this material.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

New member to the family























































Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_Just arrived! Bang... Bang... Bangla 44 w/Breciated Jasper stone dial
_


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Friday night, time to go out for a few cold ones. 😃










Hope you will all have great weekend!

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH6 Superdome


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tring this CH6 on Black Bracelet, love the result...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

T3C said:


> New member to the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, beautiful piece, this one is definitely a keeper in my collection. 
Cheers
G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes, definitely a keeper. Can't wait for the patina to develop. Very tempted to dunk it in a tub of LoS


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Luminated said:


>


Beautiful patina!|> I have this same watch but never seem to wear it enough


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Really like the lum-tec!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

T3C said:


> Beautiful patina!|> I have this same watch but never seem to wear it enough


Man you need to put it on.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

its brass, but close enough


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I believe it's your thread in the other forum that got me interested. The satin finish is just too perfect to mess around with forced patina.

Will try to post a pic tomorrow.



Luminated said:


> Man you need to put it on.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

T3C said:


> I believe it's your thread in the other forum that got me interested. The satin finish is just too perfect to mess around with forced patina.
> 
> Will try to post a pic tomorrow.


A few minutes in lemon juice and it's as good as new though in the case of mine that means a dent on the crown and one of the lugs due to a disagreement with a door frame during a house move. lol


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


> A few minutes in lemon juice and it's as good as new though in the case of mine that means a dent on the crown and one of the lugs due to a disagreement with a door frame during a house move. lol


That's what gives the watch individuality and character:::r personality. Another fantastic memory.
Cheers
G


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> That's what gives the watch individuality and character:::r personality. Another fantastic memory.
> Cheers
> G


I'm no one who sells his purchases so don't mind the odd dent or scratch, as you say it adds character though on this occasion the spring bar stood strong and the strap almost ripped my hand off. lol


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

martinz said:


>


Nice though I personally couldn't live with that crown digging into my arm.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Polished as want a different type of patina, although I quite like it polished


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

I like Bangla on leather, but rubber is just perfect for wearing it, very comfortable for this size and nicely balanced.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying these 2 at the moment



















have a great Sunday 
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Enjoying these 2 at the moment
> View attachment 10927762
> 
> have a great Sunday
> G


Nice duo  Really curious how well patina develops on polished surfaces? There aren't many polished watches on the market, not sure I have seen before any with some patina.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Vanguard On Canvas


Thats got "Green Lume"??? Was that an option?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Crater said:


> Nice duo  Really curious how well patina develops on polished surfaces? There aren't many polished watches on the market, not sure I have seen before any with some patina.


on this one it goes kind of dark red, all my patina's are natural and usually takes around 2/3 weeks before the patina starts but that depends on humidity and your skin.







This pic was before polishing and it took about 5 months to develop. I have an Anonimo bronze and that never seems to patina. But I think Anonimo put a special coating to keep it shiny. Then the Benarus developed an amazing patina with green bits, all natural caused by the heat and diving in the med.







cheers
G


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


> Thats got "Green Lume"??? Was that an option?


Some models used C3 which is greenish.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Thats got "Green Lume"??? Was that an option?


Teal & green dials have a C3 green lume.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Teal & green dials have a C3 green lume.


Thanks, Just received a Blue Dial yesterday, Sweet, but haven't put it on the wrist yet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Thanks, Just received a Blue Dial yesterday, Sweet, but haven't put it on the wrist yet.


Your welcome buddy! I'm sure you will love it, perfect size IMHO.

Simon

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Watchcollector21, did the Cobra De Calibre 3 come in full Bronze? I thought it only came in DLC Bronze


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Crater said:


> Nice duo  Really curious how well patina develops on polished surfaces? There aren't many polished watches on the market, not sure I have seen before any with some patina.


Zelos Helmsman bezel is polished:










Mine with 2 years patina:


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

My Helson bronze diver


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Benarus Moray bronze* diver


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Watchcollector21, did the Cobra De Calibre 3 come in full Bronze? I thought it only came in DLC Bronze
> 
> View attachment 10934250


stunning watch AVS_racing,
came in full bronze and also with green dial which are even more rare as few where made. And never come up for sale.
cheers
G


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

,^^ thanks I've always wondered why they did this half dlc half bronze thing. Kinda want to strip the dlc off for full bronze


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

The Ancon Tank, again


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma..
*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Balistidae


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Balistidae


*That is way "COOL" !!! *


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's Bronze to brighten up my day


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's Bronze to brighten up my day
> View attachment 10958626
> View attachment 10958642
> View attachment 10958658


Wearing mine right now










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead, meteorite dial, canvas leather strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SuperP said:


>


my favourite version of the hammerhead
cheers
G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wearing Benny Green today, the patina one this is forming nicely, the problem with this watch is once it's on the wrist it doesn't want to come off.

























cheers
G


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watchnbuy said:


> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


First time I've seen a patina on one of these that really makes me desire one.... great job.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Maranez layan lume shot.









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Earlier today still with Benarus


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

tat is my 2nd try patina in this hammerhead wit LOS. It really turn colour in second.
with some polish and wash. well i get this. and i m happy wit it!



Luminated said:


> First time I've seen a patina on one of these that really makes me desire one.... great job.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca bronze on Maddog super solid green strap and buckle.


----------



## Yetiman (Jul 4, 2016)

My Heroic18


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

If I can ask how did you achieve that patina that you present on your watches?


----------



## mob1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Polished as want a different type of patina, although I quite like it polished
> View attachment 10919890
> View attachment 10919906


Nice work with the polishing


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Your doomed, the only way to be able to keep on buying watches is if you get your wife hooked on watches also. It's simple, get her hooked or no more watches for you.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bathyal II coming from Berlin


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Too huge crown and i dont see the point of it.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Which do you prefer?

I know what I like most.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

tetia said:


> Too huge crown and i dont see the point of it.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Because you can. Kaventsmann has a cult following, as it should.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stromboli said:


> If I can ask how did you achieve that patina that you present on your watches?


Mixture of things really, depends on the case!!

Brass tends to mature nicely on its own specially if you take it swimming occasionally in the sea, but some I have "Egged" to give them a boost.

Luminated is your man for Super patination!! He is the master!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


> Which do you prefer?
> 
> I know what I like most.


i love that patina mate, looks awsome with that strap.
Cheers
G


----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

WarEagle8613 said:


> NICE! I've actually never seen a bronze diver BUT I want one! Any suggestions for one sub-$500?


Ancon Challenger is $475 here (an AD): http://militarewatch.com/product-category/watches/ancon/

Gruppo Gamma Vanguards are $600 but you can wait for a sale or try the Bay.


----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

L to R
Maranez Rawai 49 blue dial (brass)
Gruppo Gamma Vanguard
Ancon M36 Tank
Heroic 18 9200 green dial

I have try to look at watches that aren't bronzos!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Doctor Modified said:


> ...
> 
> Gruppo Gamma Vanguards are $600 but you can wait for a sale or try the Bay.


$499 for couple models http://www.gruppogammawatches.com/store/c13/Special_Offers.html

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Yetiman (Jul 4, 2016)

Just picked this bwb le up..


----------



## mob1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yetiman said:


> Just picked this bwb le up..


Nice pick up, enjoy.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> i love that patina mate, looks awsome with that strap.
> Cheers
> G


Need to check but I think it came from Martu Leather.

Yeah Martu.
Brown Oiled Leather Watch Strap


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Luminated is your man for Super patination!! He is the master!!


Thanks mate for this recommendation, I suppose I'm willing to toy about and try different things.


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

T3C said:


> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


What's this little beauty ?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


> Need to check but I think it came from Martu Leather.
> 
> Yeah Martu.
> Brown Oiled Leather Watch Strap


thanks for the link Luminated, ordered a canvas to start. 
Cheers
G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Barn0081 said:


> What's this little beauty ?


It's an Ancon M26 Tank, Mk III


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Orca today










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

My Zelos Bronze Hammerhead on a NATO Strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan0878 (Feb 10, 2017)

John Linsley said:


> My Zelos Bronze Hammerhead on a NATO Strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sweet Nato!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

John Linsley said:


> My Zelos Bronze Hammerhead on a NATO Strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you source that NATO from? I've never seen one like that before.

3 LIKES


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

John Linsley said:


> My Zelos Bronze Hammerhead on a NATO Strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not to pile on and make you feel like the prom queen, but very nice combo. I feel a 'like' just wasn't enough.

Welcome; you're going to do just fine around here.


----------



## DrewM (Feb 9, 2016)

Doctor Modified said:


> Ancon Challenger is $475 here (an AD): Ancon - Militare Watch
> 
> Gruppo Gamma Vanguards are $600 but you can wait for a sale or try the Bay.


If you're in the US, Gruppo Gamma's US AD has the black Vanguard for $495 and teal for $549. https://www.gruppogammausa.com/vanguard-bronze The owner, Valentino, is a solid dude and definite WIS.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

dan0878 said:


> Sweet Nato!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





househalfman said:


> Where did you source that NATO from? I've never seen one like that before.
> 
> 3 LIKES





USMC0321 said:


> Not to pile on and make you feel like the prom queen, but very nice combo. I feel a 'like' just wasn't enough.
> 
> Welcome; you're going to do just fine around here.


Yeah, I'd like to know where you got that as well.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Not to pile on and make you feel like the prom queen, but very nice combo. I feel a 'like' just wasn't enough.
> 
> Welcome; you're going to do just fine around here.


I found it on eBay 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322211714517

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Where did you source that NATO from? I've never seen one like that before.
> 
> 3 LIKES


Found it on eBay
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322211714517

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great Patina crater!!

straight off a shallow wreck in the Caribean.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

John Linsley said:


> Found it on eBay
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322211714517
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Doesn't ship to the United States; that's a shame.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

John Linsley said:


> I found it on eBay
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322211714517
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





CDawson said:


> Doesn't ship to the United States; that's a shame.


It's available from Ali Express. Tried to post a link but must have broken a forum rule.


----------



## Oyvind (May 20, 2006)

Just got addicted after reading this thread !

Im looking for a huge bronse diver, would prefer a bronze megalodon, but cant seem to find them and got in to late for the latest batch.
Any clues to a huge bronze diver thats available ?? got the bug real bad 

Currently looking at the Helson SD45 and the Stingray 47. I wear the watch on my left arm and they look quite uncomfortable with the parts around the crown ?


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Oyvind said:


> Just got addicted after reading this thread !
> 
> Im looking for a huge bronse diver, would prefer a bronze megalodon, but cant seem to find them and got in to late for the latest batch.
> Any clues to a huge bronze diver thats available ?? got the bug real bad


How big and how much? My grail for a bronze watch is the Kasimon 1500 but at $2000.00 it'll be awhile before I pull the trigger.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

The Berkbinder T46 V2 is a huge bronze watch but it's $2200.00.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

What about a Maranez Bangla 47?


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Armida a1?


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan0878 (Feb 10, 2017)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta ask where you got the white watch strap. Looks great! Wanting one for a Maranez Rawai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dan0878 said:


> Gotta ask where you got the white watch strap. Looks great! Wanting one for a Maranez Rawai.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.sectime.co.uk/waterproo...ap-lyon-cowhide-lining-white-24mm-p-4654.html

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Oyvind (May 20, 2006)

45mm or bigger, max 1500usd


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice to see your Bronzo pop up on here Matt!!

Rub salt in the wound why don't you!!


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

How bout bronze buckle?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the way this patina is developing


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice to see your Bronzo pop up on here Matt!!
> 
> Rub salt in the wound why don't you!!


Hahaha!! Very fortunate to have came across this beast. The 507 is a heirloom piece, not going anywhere anytime soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

dan0878 said:


> Gotta ask where you got the white watch strap. Looks great! Wanting one for a Maranez Rawai.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it from eBay man. Super good value. Something like 16.50 Sterling pounds or so.

Can't remember the sellers name.

Wait it is this : sectime

Yes go there and get them mate. They are awesome.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Some bronze mood today:

With a classy strap that I got as a gift from a very close friend.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

tetia said:


> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I have no idea what this is, but I love it. What is it?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## toychaser (Jan 24, 2007)

Love that Helson!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

toychaser said:


> Love that Helson!


Thanks mate, really appreciated


----------



## dan0878 (Feb 10, 2017)

Armida A1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

When wearing maroon the perfect partner is my matching Makara SeaTurtle with strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

New addition, my first bronze









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Currently, the only one I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Currently, the only one I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, That looks amazing, never seen one carved before, except for a bronze Squale master.
more pictures please, 
cheers
G


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Helson Shakr diver with an ostrich leather strap i made for my brother


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

DarioV said:


> Helson Shakr diver with an ostrich leather strap i made for my brother
> 
> View attachment 11154418
> 
> View attachment 11154410


The strap looks really good on it!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Strap change for my Bronze Anonimo
























black canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Vanguard


Awsome Simon, is that a new one?
cheers
G


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Brass vs Bronze:


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Toh said:


> New addition, my first bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking! What strap is this?

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A comparison of the different alloy colors would be great:
Brass (yellow-ish) -vs-
Bronze Cusn8 (yellow-ish) -vs-
Pospher Bronze (Red-ish) -vs-
the rare Tungum (yellow-ish?)


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

whoa said:


> Great looking! What strap is this?
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Thanks, it actually came with the watch, so i believe it's a stock canvas strap from Halios

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Currently, the only one I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, I remember seeing it on the IG a long time ago!!!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

This patina wasn't a quick one, first was a LoS fumes for about 3hrs (one drop of LoS with watch in a container) next with a salt water bath for a further 3hrs after which I washed off the green and once dry I put it in the container with vinegar fumes for 5hrs. As you can see it's a honey colour that's very different then a traditional CuSn8 patina.


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

tekong said:


> We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


That's a great looking strap!!! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammer:


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

gerrit75 said:


> That's a great looking strap!!! May I ask where you got it?


From FB strap monster

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


> This patina wasn't a quick one, first was a LoS fumes for about 3hrs (one drop of LoS with watch in a container) next with a salt water bath for a further 3hrs after which I washed off the green and once dry I put it in the container with vinegar fumes for 5hrs. As you can see it's a honey colour that's very different then a traditional CuSn8 patina.


That looks very nice Luminated. Great watch & great patina.
cheers
G


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

garydusa said:


> A comparison of the different alloy colors would be great:
> Brass (yellow-ish) -vs-
> Bronze Cusn8 (yellow-ish) -vs-
> Pospher Bronze (Red-ish) -vs-
> the rare Tungum (yellow-ish?)


Any bronze is a better case material than brass.

Have to recommend Bronze watches over brass watches:

Beware the Brass - Professional BoatBuilder Magazine

Over the years, a brass watch case worn on sweaty, salty wrists will eventually deteriorate the zinc component in brass and slowly rot the brass case as the zinc evaporates, particularly fine details like threads, lugs, bezel internals and any other thin features.

"Because many brass alloys contain a substantial amount of zinc, they are especially susceptible to "dezincification," whereby the zinc selectively corrodes and leaves a porous copper shell that retains its shape but has little strength"

Rotten brass with threads gone:










Bronze does NOT contain zinc.

Bronze Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Hammer:
> 
> View attachment 11175026


Awesome! This configuration has got to be the best for that watch, followed closely by the bronze/ blue dial. I need to move some spare inventory in my watch box and I'll be on the lookout for one of these...might be tough as time goes on to find any though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Any bronze is a better case material than brass.
> 
> Have to recommend Bronze watches over brass watches:
> 
> ...


Well defined yankeexpress.
that green helmsman is stunning & very hard to find. Enjoy.
cheers
G


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Strap change, RIOS1931 for Panatime Burnt Maroon. The warm tones work really well together with the Vantage...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Does swimming in a pool with chlorine water affect the patina. If yes, in what way (increase / decrease)?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

PatjeB said:


> Does swimming in a pool with chlorine water affect the patina. If yes, in what way (increase / decrease)?


Good question, I had a pool in my last house and used it regular but never wore any of my watches so can't say either way but I would have thought the watch would continue to develop its patina though the chemicals would probably change this slightly as even a commercial pool will only contain about 2-4 ppm of chlorine.

As a reference the last time I tested our local tap water it has between 1-2 ppm of chlorine.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Hammer:
> 
> View attachment 11175026












Reverted back to the original rubber strap on my Hammerhead.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great watch!!

That is one chunky mother!! In the Shark diver mould.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

PatjeB said:


> Does swimming in a pool with chlorine water affect the patina. If yes, in what way (increase / decrease)?


Yes, or at least it did on my Helson


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoyed this one earlier today.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

SuperP said:


>


That One is a monster (in a good way)!

From Sweden with love.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's plan 
wearing Benny Green with matching green t-shirt, in honor of the Irish. All day.
HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY.
























2 hours paperwork, then out and about, this evening dinner with some Irish friends, followed by drinks. May the Guinness flow. Hopefully not to drunk. Car stays home.
cheers
G


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Finally got another bronze piece in the collection.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Finally got another bronze piece in the collection.


Nice cushion and bezel, what size is it?
Are you going to build this watch yourself?
Do you mind sharing where you sourced the case from.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

It's got same dimensions as the Seiko SRP777 6309 reissue, which I believe is 44mm.
Yes I'm building it myself. Im putting a NH35 movement in it along with a extra thick double dome sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, bronze chapter ring, and still deciding between 2 dial/hands combo.

The machinist/watchmaker that hand milled it is named Ridwan and he's based in Indonesia. You can find him here:

https://m.facebook.com/kr.watchmaker.official/


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

A bronze turtle? I've always dreamed of a watch like this! I want one myself, with a modded turtle dial and domed sapphire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

He does amazing work...especially when you consider that he does it all manually on the mill.

Still waiting on parts, but I like the way she's looking.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> He does amazing work...especially when you consider that he does it all manually on the mill.
> 
> Still waiting on parts, but I like the way she's looking.


She's looking mighty fine.

Thank you for the info and the link. 
I remember seeing a few posts about this watchmaker a while back when he first started.
He's come a long way since.

Please keep us posted with some photos as parts come in and you progress with your build.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Brass Bangla 44mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My only bronze right now 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My only bronze right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not helping here, not at all.

I am so on the fence about it and not seeing posted by you in weeks, made me think- Brice is over it, he let it go, it is not so dam gorgeous.

Tell me you dislike it, please, would save me a lot of money....please!?!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ivo P said:


> You are not helping here, not at all.
> 
> I am so on the fence about it and not seeing posted by you in weeks, made me think- Brice is over it, he let it go, it is not so dam gorgeous.
> 
> Tell me you dislike it, please, would save me a lot of money....please!?!


I wish I could  but it's my favorite bronze out there 

I'd only sell it to raise $ or reacquire à watch like the ExpII 16570 I miss a lot 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I'm with you ivo!! That Oris is dead sexy... And that strap is a match made in heaven!! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

My Zelos Hammerhead and a log fire in the background.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

I'm nuts about this watch.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

tudor style:


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

My first bronze and it won't be my last, already eyeing the Helson and an Armida.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

San Martin Soul

Let the patina games begin...


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wish I could  but it's my favorite bronze out there
> 
> I'd only sell it to raise $ or reacquire à watch like the ExpII 16570 I miss a lot
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Oris is one of the best looking watches I've seen!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My Aevig Valkyr.....


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> San Martin Soul
> 
> Let the patina games begin...


If this was 42-44mm I'd seriously consider getting myself one of this, yet to get myself a Cali style dial.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

A bronze for another day of dive quals


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo polluce on a bronze thick nato



















my wife's idea on this strap, she said it brings the watch out, I told her I put the watch on my wrist when I want to bring it out. 
I am not so sure........


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Due to a massive rethink in my collection I have sold on all my low to mid range watches, but so far haven't been able to bring myself to sell this baby.















The rethink was brought about by Panerai revealing the 671, so with fingers and toes crossed I am selling my house car and watches to see if I can get one!!

This pic is not mine, yet!!









Damn this Bronze addiction!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Oddly the Panny Bronze has never been on my radar even if I could justify spending that much on a watch, I'd much prefer a 45mm Megalodon.

Maybe I'm not a true enthusiast....... or more likely I'm just a cheap skate one. LOL


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Trouble is if you got one you would immedietly immerse/boil/paint it in one of your solutions to make it a fantastic colour!!

Me if I ever get it I will wrap it and my whole arm in a mix of cling film and polystyrene!!!

Perhaps I should just keep the house and car and stick with the Sharky )


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

new sexy shoes for the Invictus
stingray from 1971 Straps


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> The rethink was brought about by Panerai revealing the 671, so with fingers and toes crossed I am selling my house car and watches to see if I can get one!!
> 
> This pic is not mine, yet!!
> 
> ...


What I wouldn't give to own one of these.


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

crt43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that combo looks awesome. Where's the strap from?


----------



## WREEDIE25 (Feb 27, 2017)

knightRider said:


> that combo looks awesome. Where's the strap from?


x2


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Due to a massive rethink in my collection I have sold on all my low to mid range watches, but so far haven't been able to bring myself to sell this baby.
> 
> View attachment 11251018
> View attachment 11251026
> ...


The blue dial is growing on me for sure, these pics aren't helping!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

crt43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, that strap is awesome, goes well with the Hammerhead.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Due to a massive rethink in my collection I have sold on all my low to mid range watches, but so far haven't been able to bring myself to sell this baby.
> 
> View attachment 11251018
> View attachment 11251026
> ...


that is what I call a Grail watch. Stunning all round.
the Helson is lovely as well.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mdsaitto said:


> new sexy shoes for the Invictus
> stingray from 1971 Straps


That Tactico looks amazing Mario, & beatiful strap as well. Perfect match. 
I have its little brother but not bronze, but next to one of my bronzos.


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

I know the general goal with bronze is to get patina, but for the rare few of us who want it to stay bronze... How would one go about that? Is there some form of metal sealant? I really want a bronze SD, but I don't want it looking ancient in a week or two.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I'm not sold on the insert/crystal interface, but otherwise I'm pretty happy with how this one turned out.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

TrendingTime said:


> I know the general goal with bronze is to get patina, but for the rare few of us who want it to stay bronze... How would one go about that? Is there some form of metal sealant? I really want a bronze SD, but I don't want it looking ancient in a week or two.


Renaissance Wax?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

TrendingTime said:


> I know the general goal with bronze is to get patina, but for the rare few of us who want it to stay bronze... How would one go about that? Is there some form of metal sealant? I really want a bronze SD, but I don't want it looking ancient in a week or two.


Some of my watches look better with a clean finish. I just clean them off after I wear them, with lemon juice if needed and I cover them with car wax for sealant after a deep cleaning. The more natural wax, the better.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks good Gino. I'm not a big nato fan but this one suits it nicely.
But just remember this....Happy wife = Happy life. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo polluce on a bronze thick nato
> View attachment 11250546
> 
> View attachment 11250554
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo polluce on a bronze thick nato
> 
> my wife's idea on this strap, she said it brings the watch out, I told her I put the watch on my wrist when I want to bring it out.
> I am not so sure........


I love this Nato; have the exact one for ALL my bronze's for the same reason she said. Looks good with clean & patina. Easy option for those 'cant decide' hot days when I don't want green wrists. Looks fantastic on your Animo.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> That Tactico looks amazing Mario, & beatiful strap as well. Perfect match.
> I have its little brother but not bronze, but next to one of my bronzos.


thanks my friend
seems like strap search for the Invictus is over
I've to say this watch is really growing on me, the natural patina is really giving it a lot of charm


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> I love this Nato; have the exact one for ALL my bronze's for the same reason she said. Looks good with clean & patina. Easy option for those 'cant decide' hot days when I don't want green wrists. Looks fantastic on your Animo.


Thanks USMC0321, you put my mind at rest.
G


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

undertheradar said:


>


This turned out superb. Love the knurled crown.

Are the hands from Dagaz also?

Some wrist shots would be nice to see.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man...and yes, hands and dial are from Jake.
Im takingbthe bezel to a machinist tomorrow to get the inner ledge turned a little deeper for a better fit for the bezel. I'll post some wrist shots after.



redzebra said:


> This turned out superb. Love the knurled crown.
> 
> Are the hands from Dagaz also?
> 
> Some wrist shots would be nice to see.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo polluce on a bronze thick nato
> View attachment 11250546
> View attachment 11250554
> View attachment 11250562
> ...


I'd be seeking your wife's council more often my friend. It looks epic! Plush nato.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great buckle!!

Gotta get me one of dem!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with Anonimo today, starting to really enjoy this combo.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Armida A1


Looks great. Did you color the bezel numbers or did they patina darker? I'd like to do that to mine.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

karlito said:


> Looks great. Did you color the bezel numbers or did they patina darker? I'd like to do that to mine.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


 Thanks.
The bezel surface is a bit lighter than the rest of the watch. I just cleaned up the surface of the bezel a bit; nothing chemical but a circular rub with a cloth... The patina held firm in bezel markers. Makes the bezel more useful for me and provides contrast.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Now let's get all moody.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Couldn't figure out what to do with this thing... put it on the stock leather/camo strap with a Miltat pad. Been stopped twice this morning with compliments. Bunds and bronze; always a hit.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Couldn't figure out what to do with this thing... put it on the stock leather/camo strap with a Miltat pad. Been stopped twice this morning with compliments. Bunds and bronze; always a hit.


You have some outstanding watches. What is that?


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

Well crap, bought a Gruppo Gamma bronze vanguard... Finally caved. 

Also ordered some Renaissance Wax. Hopefully I can keep it somewhat bright. Pretty excited!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> You have some outstanding watches. What is that?


Nethuns LE // very good watches that are overlooked and under appreciated -- strange since many liked Montres-Militaire so much. It's the same watch. The company changed their name to the original mast.


----------



## pakalrtb (Jul 30, 2016)

Time to start all over again !!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

See what fun it is when you have a Bronze watch!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I know the patina is desirable. But to my eye it looks better "new" have fun getting your green back 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

By sheer concidence, bronze watches #4 and #5 both arrived today from different corners of the world, castoffs of fellow WUS'ers in search of something else. Ideapixel BAT, 1 of 100, which I think is a Thai homage to a past VDB case with Seiko engine, and an Oris Carl Brashear, 1 of 2000, a variant of their Diver 65. They join my Ancon, Helberg, and Kaventsmann.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronze heaven!!

Just missing a Panerai!!

But isn't everyone ;((


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ not anymore


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

New, new, brand new


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful watch!!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

That Oris really is one of the best bronze options imo! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Scott S said:


> By sheer concidence, bronze watches #4 and #5 both arrived today from different corners of the world, castoffs of fellow WUS'ers in search of something else. Ideapixel BAT, 1 of 100, which I think is a Thai homage to a past VDB case with Seiko engine, and an Oris Carl Brashear, 1 of 2000, a variant of their Diver 65. They join my Ancon, Helberg, and Kaventsmann.
> 
> View attachment 11325562
> View attachment 11325570


You definitely have the Bronze diver addiction,
awsome team, all stunners.
cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

* 700 meters deeper than Brass...*


----------



## Humuhumu (Jan 1, 2017)

That is amazing and unique. Who did the engraving? I'd love to see more pics of this. 


Sonic_driftwood said:


> Currently, the only one I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Humuhumu said:


> That is amazing and unique. Who did the engraving? I'd love to see more pics of this.


An Estonia-based engraver, Viljo Marrandi. There's more of his stuff on instagram: https://www.instagram.com/viljomarrandi/


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11351298
> View attachment 11351306
> View attachment 11351322


You sir, have some fine leather straps for several of your watches...
Really like this setup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Helson Skindiver


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ALfwlmth said:


> You sir, have some fine leather straps for several of your watches...
> Really like this setup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap on the big H at the moment is a Toshi chocolate with green stitching.

Cant recommend Rich at Toshi straps enough, he is a great guy to deal with and his straps are all hand made and stitched.

Have another on order at the moment, a Vintage stag, which I have ordered specifically for a Panerai 687, which I am hoping will match the Retro "Radium" faded dial.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead by the North Sea

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that Carl Brashaer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mralastor said:


> - from Agnes, with love


Look at you, man! That's a good one...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a true addiction!
You need to seek professional help, my friend!
I can help with some!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is some collection! 
Well done Sir. Like the way of storing them :-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, just wow, and I thought I was addicted!!

You have more Bronze watches than I have pairs of trousers!!

Good effort, but think you need a........................


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW WOW WOW, that is a serious addiction, ABSOLUTLEY LOVE IT.
you my friend are OVERDOSING. I don't get impressed very often, with you I am lost for words, in a really nice way.All I can say
WOW.
Thank you sir for sharing.
Cheers
Gino.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


Haha.....you got the bronze addiction bad. 
Good for you....


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super collection, a serious addiction beyond words.

Any wonder you have them all on coat hangers because to put them all on winders would break the bank. lol


----------



## collector8400 (Aug 24, 2007)

TK, I dig your style b-)


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I feel normal now ... 

Great collection!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering why I don't have a bronze diver... YOU HAVE THEM ALL. well played sir.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, no worries, it cannot get worse  , there is nothing left to acquire!

O nooo, I dont see a Helson SharkDiver, your fingers are itching, itching, get one, get it....

Great collection


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

already got it, out of space to hang more,,


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No problem, go online they do packs of 12 hooks really cheap!!

Its the 11 more watches that might be the problem!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

P.s some damn fine buckles on there as well!!

Do you get them cheaper where you live??

As in rip off Britain they are £64 each plus £10 postage!!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

ummmm?. do you like Bronze Watches ?!!!!

Great collection of Watches, Straps, and Buckles.:-!



tekong said:


> This is beyond hope... And i think still got more incoming....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> P.s some damn fine buckles on there as well!!
> 
> Do you get them cheaper where you live??
> 
> As in rip off Britain they are £64 each plus £10 postage!!


I get it from FB : strap monster

We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Good old sweat works not bad either? Love my Bronze/ Brass watches. Like them best with blue or green faces?


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

So many nice watches!


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Really thinking on buying an A1 45mm bronze... That super dome is so cool... I must have it.

What dial color should I get? 

Didn't see any used ones up... Might as well go new.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

What the hell, i know it way too big for my wrist but i love this watch, finally got 1 resale and it arrived todat..









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

tekong said:


> What the hell, i know it way too big for my wrist but i love this watch, finally got 1 resale and it arrived todat..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure I am an ignorant.
What brand is it?
I think I want one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

https://www.vintage-vdb.com/en/shop/serial-watches/serial-watches/


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

tekong said:


> https://www.vintage-vdb.com/en/shop/serial-watches/serial-watches/


Aahhhh! You had to post the link!! Oh well... another one on the way...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Quick. Post another link... see if he does it again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tekong, can't do that link thing (Sorry technical bumpkin here) to where you get your fantastic buckles can you??


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Tekong, can't do that link thing (Sorry technical bumpkin here) to where you get your fantastic buckles can you??


this is his facebook

https://www.facebook.com/strapsmonster2015


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

After seeing so many of these, I decided I needed one. My 45mm A1 with blue sunburst dial arrived today! Gave it a quick lemon bath to clean off the bits of patina it had formed so I may create my own. Just on a gruppo gamma strap currently, as I wait for others to come in. This superdome is so cool, I need more watches with one!


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Bronze diver addicts: are there any in the 40mm range absolute max 42mm? I could be tempted by one but don't wear watches bigger than that.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

yokied said:


> Bronze diver addicts: are there any in the 40mm range absolute max 42mm? I could be tempted by one but don't wear watches bigger than that.


The immediate ones that come to mind are Helson Skindiver at 41 and Steinhart Ocean 1 at 42. Both can wear big though due to their relatively straight lugs.

If you can accept brass the Armida A1, although at 42, wears very well.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

The Oris Carl Brashear is a small 42mm. They're sold out but come up for sale fairly often.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Ceramic on Bronze:


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

yokied said:


> Bronze diver addicts: are there any in the 40mm range absolute max 42mm? I could be tempted by one but don't wear watches bigger than that.


That's my limit too. I might go for an Armida A1 and the Helson Shark Diver 40. I love the Oris Carl Brashear but it's out of my budget, and the Helson Skindiver (41mm), but I'm worried the 51mm lug to lug would be too big.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

SuperP said:


> Ceramic on Bronze:


How is the patina developing on your Hammerhead?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

My Nethuns....

Couple of notes:
- First bronze watch in my collection. Color is more red than gold
- I have watches where the crystal seems to be invisible. With this one though, its not only visible but its also apparent (probably due to the slight dome)
- Winding and changing the time elicits a satisfying "click" which reminds me of the Timex I had as a kid
- Huge tang buckle with "Nethuns" engraved is wider than the band is thick (not sure how I feel about this). Time will tell if the band stays in place without the buckle keeper (I had a Citizen Orca with the same set up, though stiffer band, that kept popping out).
- Watch has a slight metallic smell, like a penny, I suppose due to the alloy used
- Band is unscented (good) though not as refined as the one on my SuperOcean. At this pricepoint though, not unexpected. 
- Might be the first candidate watch in my collection for a band replacement...


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

John Linsley said:


> How is the patina developing on your Hammerhead?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will say its a bit strange for now, a bit uneven and not so reddish like you would expect from a CuSn8 bronze.
Ill post more pics tomorrow ;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

CottonBlue said:


> My Nethuns....
> - Band is unscented (good) though not as refined as the one on my SuperOcean. At this pricepoint though, not unexpected.
> - Might be the first candidate watch in my collection for a band replacement...


Zeppelin-craft on the Bay has some great straps that are awesome on the Nethuns. I've been ordering from him for awhile and the quality is astonishing for the price.

Enjoy it - looks good on you.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

CottonBlue said:


> My Nethuns....
> 
> Couple of notes:
> - First bronze watch in my collection. Color is more red than gold
> ...


|>This is the same model that I have been eyeing! Watch fund depleted atm:-(

Congratulations to your first bronze. Welcome to the club and may you have many more to come


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lunch with friends, Benny Green is on my wrist today, I have the same problem with buckle, it's beautiful but almost the same size as the watch. Fancy a strap change later



















have a great Friday all.
G


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)

This thread is really making me consider buying a bronze diver!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Heres more pics on how's the patina proceeding, making a small recap, when i received the watch it was looking like this:

Wow :-d


















Now after almost 4 months minus one week, all natural patina, no external agents used o|:


























































Some history here...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine says hi...









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

SuperP said:


> I will say its a bit strange for now, a bit uneven and not so reddish like you would expect from a CuSn8 bronze.
> Ill post more pics tomorrow ;-)


Thank you, the pictures would be appreciated. Mine is not changing very much at all.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Need to get a smaller Benarus bronze buckle from somewhere.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

CottonBlue said:


> My Nethuns....
> 
> Couple of notes:
> - First bronze watch in my collection. Color is more red than gold
> ...


Thanks for the honest feedback. I feel like there is a lot of conformation bias here. (It's easy to do with a new item) but your honest thoughts are very helpful.

The watch looks fantastic. The buckle is large but I feel like. You will get used to it. It's a bold watch and the buckle suits.

All the very best. Wear in good health!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pakalrtb (Jul 30, 2016)

I restored my bronze watch with a bath of vinegar. But I noticed that, in a matter of hours, it quickly lost its shine. Is there a way to stop or slow this process ? Any product to use it so it stays shining for a while ?


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

pakalrtb said:


> I restored my bronze watch with a bath of vinegar. But I noticed that, in a matter of hours, it quickly lost its shine. Is there a way to stop or slow this process ? Any product to use it so it stays shining for a while ?


Waxes will stop patina from forming. I have renisansse wax on my Gruppo Gamma.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

BrB has a sale on and some are going for a song so ordered a coupe of straps to wear on my bronzos.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

How often do Oris Carl's come up for sale? I really want one... But I don't wanna stoop to chrono24 prices.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

ToXic said:


> How often do Oris Carl's come up for sale? I really want one... But I don't wanna stoop to chrono24 prices.


Rarely it seems, but I do occasionally see one on WatchRecon.com. Set an alert there, and it'll notify you when one does get listed there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

My Armida A2


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

ToXic said:


> How often do Oris Carl's come up for sale? I really want one... But I don't wanna stoop to chrono24 prices.


Just a few weeks ago I spent a couple of days calling around trying in vain to still find a new one. The very next day after I gave up two of them came up for sale here. I bought mine less than 12 hours after it went on sale, not sure if or how long the other one took. You can do a search on the Sales forum.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Luminated said:


> BrB has a sale on and some are going for a song so ordered a coupe of straps to wear on my bronzos.


Got a link to the website please?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Got a link to the website please?


http://www.bandrbands.com/24mm-oak-leather-black-canvas-watch-band.aspx

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Took my Hammerhead to the beach; lovely sunny ☀ day on the Yorkshire coast by the North Sea.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I finally found a Borealis Batial, and happened to be in the color I wanted. Came in from Portugal last week. The bonus was BNIB and less than original MSRP !! Martu bands may be in my mailbox now !!!  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 






..........






..........






..........


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

^^^
Sharp looking piece. Green dial would be my choice too. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking darker now









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

This was the other strap I brought on the sale, originally intended for one of my SeaTurtles but alas it was too thick around the springbar to fit so getting service on the Moray instead.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Posted a picture when I first got the watch but I've been letting the patina come along naturally...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Trying out a different dial/hand combo.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> Trying out a different dial/hand combo.


The new dial s a winner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11466114
> View attachment 11466122
> View attachment 11466138


what a beautiful combo, love that strap on that watch.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


> This was the other strap I brought on the sale, originally intended for one of my SeaTurtles but alas it was too thick around the springbar to fit so getting service on the Moray instead.


Luminated, both straps are stunning mate,on your Benny Green.
Cheers
G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Trying out a different dial/hand combo.


Great work!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronze Cobre de Calibre 3


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> The new dial s a winner.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No doubt! I second that.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Greetings:

Does anyone know of a brass/bronze diver that is 40mm?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Does anyone know of a brass/bronze diver that is 40mm?


Usually bronze/brass watches are kinda big, not easy to find something under 44mm.
Best i can do:

Ventus Mori 41mm.
Armida A1 42mm [probably the best brass diver out there bang for buck] [has the shortest L2L ever so its pretty much wearable on any wrist  ].


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! Still waiting on another bezel from him that wil accommodate the ceramic insert. Hoping for next week sometime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Are you guys allowing brass in here?














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Does anyone know of a brass/bronze diver that is 40mm?


hi Redzebra,
yes, Helson shark diver 40mm Brass. Carbon blue version, Carbon red version, and solid green version. All $349.00
G


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> hi Redzebra,
> yes, Helson shark diver 40mm Brass. Carbon blue version, Carbon red version, and solid green version. All $349.00
> G


Also, Armida A1 is 42mm, but is only 46mm lug to lug, also brass, also $349.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine started patina naturally









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

14 weeks all natural patina.
No salt water yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gavgetwet (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool style - a bit different


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

crt43 said:


> 14 weeks all natural patina.
> No salt water yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous, sir!

I patiently waiting for mine to reach your stage.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with Helson Skindiver 41.5mm but 51mm LtL. 
Strap change, Toshi Strap for a more suttle look, as suggested by the wife.

























patina taking shape nicely
G


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back with Helson Skindiver 41.5mm but 51mm LtL.
> Strap change, Toshi Strap for a more suttle look, as suggested by the wife.
> View attachment 11485506
> View attachment 11485514
> ...


Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you crt43, 
much appriciated.
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bck to this simple watch, love e green dial










We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back with Helson Skindiver 41.5mm but 51mm LtL.
> Strap change, Toshi Strap for a more suttle look, as suggested by the wife.
> View attachment 11485506
> View attachment 11485514
> ...


Your pics just confirmed this'll be my next Bronze purchase...and very shortly. The case design looks like a twin of the Helson Blackbeard with the exception of the Skindiver's 20mm lug width....and that's a good thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ivo P said:


>


This Oris drives me crazy every time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JDCfour said:


> Your pics just confirmed this'll be my next Bronze purchase...and very shortly. The case design looks like a twin of the Helson Blackbeard with the exception of the Skindiver's 20mm lug width....and that's a good thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi JDCfour, you won't be disappointed, it is a quality watch. Especially with the ETA movement, mine runs about 4 secs a day fast. And I get more compliments with this then my entire collection.
cheers
G


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Does anyone know of a brass/bronze diver that is 40mm?


not diver:

PILOT 39 Bronze Automatic


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back with Helson Skindiver 41.5mm but 51mm LtL.
> Strap change, Toshi Strap for a more suttle look, as suggested by the wife.
> View attachment 11485506
> View attachment 11485514
> ...


Looks good and natural.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Tarnished watch, old watch , patina, i call this my shopping watch, u be amazed at the level of non service i am getting, finally can browse items in peace.. 


















We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

amrvf said:


>


Beautiful watch, nice combo
G


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

new addition to my bronze line up, the cute and dressy Ventus Mori
it's actually brass to be honest but patina friendly nonetheless


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

One day and a little effort even brass can get a patina.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mdsaitto said:


> new addition to my bronze line up, the cute and dressy Ventus Mori
> it's actually brass to be honest but patina friendly nonetheless


Beautiful watch Mario, 
is that a 41mm or 42mm?
Buona Pasqua
Gino


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful watch Mario,
> is that a 41mm or 42mm?
> Buona Pasqua
> Gino


Buona Pasqua Gino

It's reported 41mm and wears likewise
Almost a dress watch

Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Natural patina coming along nicely.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jan 19, 2014)

Day1 No Patina. I love this watch already. Beautiful details. The Bezel turns with a smooth tight click. It came with three High Quality Leather straps. Perfect fit on my 7 1/2" wrist it seems to hug me with the down turned horns. Very nice so far. I might need another....


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Leatherman Tread? Would have been perfect if there's one in bronze.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

T3C said:


> Is that a Leatherman Tread? Would have been perfect if there's one in bronze.


Yep, Tread it is... Gives it a raw look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Finally got another bronze piece in the collection.


I've been eyeing one of these bronze cases from KR Watchmakers. The only thing holding me back is my inability to locate replacement dial, hands, chapter ring and a full set of gaskets for the SRP series to fit the case with. May I ask where you located your gaskets etc from?

Additionally does this case use a spring and ball bezel click system as per the 6109 etc? If so does that come fitted?

KR (Ridwan) says he can manufacture it like that but communication is a bit iffy and he didn't confirm if it comes complete with spring and click-ball or if that needs to be installed by the buyer using for instance 6301 replacement parts.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New strap for Benny Green, on the hunt for a 22mm bronze buckle for it, would love a Benarus one.

























Have a great Wednesday all
G


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

makara hawksbill









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tomant_123 said:


> makara hawksbill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you are enjoying it, I love mine... isn't it very comfy on the wrist.

P.S. If you are interested in matching a strap to the dial here's one worth checking out.

https://www.sectime.co.uk/leather-w...matte-red-p-2990.html?cPath=311_318_1294_1334


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't wear them as often as I would like, but I love them.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Finally have a strap that is the right look...from Martu'







..........






..........






..........


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Soo Fuego said:


> I don't wear them as often as I would like, but I love them.
> 
> View attachment 11562426


Fabulous looking trio!! I own the Poseidon Bronze and love it. I'm really diggin' the Hammerhead, but it might be just a tad large

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, factory fresh, brand new bronze Skindiver no date. As is my habit, I let the patina accrue naturally.










Decided to vary the choices compared to my original Skindiver....different movement, indices, dial minute markings, material, date/no date, band. Did not go for the orange lume. Crystals are way different too (think both are sapphire, but different shapes) and the bronze crown is bigger.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> Fabulous looking trio!! I own the Poseidon Bronze and love it. I'm really diggin' the Hammerhead, but it might be just a tad large
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If poseidon case dimensions are same as SS, hammerhead wears smaller in comparison


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I was also on the hunt for a Benarus bronze buckle for my 42mm Moray dart dial also. Couldn't find one so I bought one off of Ebay.



Watchcollector21 said:


> New strap for Benny Green, on the hunt for a 22mm bronze buckle for it, would love a Benarus one.
> View attachment 11558338
> View attachment 11558346
> View attachment 11558354
> ...


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> Fabulous looking trio!! I own the Poseidon Bronze and love it. I'm really diggin' the Hammerhead, but it might be just a tad large
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kind sir. Cushion type cases wear smaller, it has short lugs and crown at 4 so it's footprint is small. If you can get over it's height you will love it. Zelos puts out some great watches.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Just arrived, factory fresh, brand new bronze Skindiver no date. As is my habit, I let the patina accrue naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning, congrats, enjoy, as it patina's and gets darker becomes even better.
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vostok bronze watch









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tekong said:


> We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, *taught by the uneducated*, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Poseidon today












just to match the blue sky in London today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Better add a bit of grey for Tmw though )


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

New Zeppelin Craft Leather strap on the A1...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that is one great strap combo!!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Stone over stone


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

Love me my Helson Shark Diver!

Armida A1 is still on my radar. 

Happy to see more and more brass options become available!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This evening out with wife and my best friend Anonimo Polluce 455Magnum













weekend started this morning for me.
G


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Fresh off the Boat, the Sandstone is AMAZING, it is like I am staring into the universe and the stars are glistening. I can't believe I've slept on the Layan for 3 years, lugs look too long and flat, slightly big and crown too sharp, but it fits my 7" wrist perfectly, it doesn't even feel bulky with the 24mm lugs and the watch is thinner than I expected with domed crystal and 300m Wr also!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez really are one of the great value true WIS brands.

Loved mine, sadly gone as part of the huge cull of my collection in search of the elusive PAM 671.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Fresh off the Boat, the Sandstone is AMAZING, it is like I am staring into the universe and the stars are glistening. I can't believe I've slept on the Layan for 3 years, lugs look too long and flat, slightly big and crown too sharp, but it fits my 7" wrist perfectly, it doesn't even feel bulky with the 24mm lugs and the watch is thinner than I expected with domed crystal and 300m Wr also!
> 
> View attachment 11587818
> 
> ...


Hi AVS_Racing,
love that Maranez, stunning especially with that dial. I would love to see a picture of the original buckle.
looks good on the black rubber, (not so cool on the orange one though. That is only my opinion please do not take any offence about the orange strap) Has the dial got a dark blue tint to it? On my radar as soon as I sort my watch storing solution problem.
Cheers
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Time In said:


> Finally have a strap that is the right look...from Martu'
> 
> View attachment 11562634
> ..........
> ...


That's a perfect match. Where's it from?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> Fabulous looking trio!! I own the Poseidon Bronze and love it. I'm really diggin' the Hammerhead, but it might be just a tad large
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a lot of talk of too large on the forums. If ypu love it wear it 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Cleaned, now as new


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

AVS I love that Armida. Especially that combo with the gulf racing colours.

Gino....have you considered a Watch Storage Room? Climate controlled of course. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi AVS_Racing,
> love that Maranez, stunning especially with that dial. I would love to see a picture of the original buckle.
> looks good on the black rubber, (not so cool on the orange one though. That is only my opinion please do not take any offence about the orange strap) Has the dial got a dark blue tint to it? On my radar as soon as I sort my watch storing solution problem.
> Cheers
> G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> AVS I love that Armida. Especially that combo with the gulf racing colours.
> 
> Gino....have you considered a Watch Storage Room? Climate controlled of course.


ah ha Brian, working on it. Have a double garage, Climate controlled of course, which was a man cave garage. Also had a large workshop storage unit which I rented on a yearly basis.
since I sold the Ferrari. I turned the garage/man cave into the workshop and gave up the rented premises, saving £34.000 a year. But lost my play area with it. 
Still have the watch,strap problem, watch box, full strap box full and have straps and watches laying around all over the place and I don't want more boxes, so I am going to build a watch storage unit. 
Before the wife throws everything out. JJJOOOKKKIIIINNGGGGGG.
Cheers mate,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Been wearing my Anonimo for three days, on a new leather strap. Also purchased 3 new straps for my Benarus which is the only watch in my collection that has 24mm lug width.







Some of the straps for Benarus












note the bronze Benarus buckle size. It's huge.






compare to a 22mm buckle.
And we can't purchase any accessories from Stevral except a couple of straps. 
G


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey Watchcollector21,

I just got too excited with putting on a strap so I can get the watch wet to begin getting some patina, but after wearing it for the last 2 days and showers, it seems like the polished finished is harder to get any patina going than regular brushed finishes, it still looks very shiny and very gold. It's the issue with bronze/ brass watches, It doesn't look right with silver bracelets and I can't get leather wet, and I find the black Iso a bit too plain. I will be strapping on some other straps later tonight to see how it looks.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

Just pre-ordered this a few minutes ago. It is going to be a long wait til july!!!









Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

For those who are wondering about the Dial it is a very dark blue almost purple. But the way it glistens is amazing, it's 3D like staring into the ocean or sky with a very deep depth.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's mine saying hello.

The depth of the dial, no photos can show that off. Have to see it in person.



T3C said:


> View attachment 9256354





AVS_Racing said:


> For those who are wondering about the Dial it is a very dark blue almost purple. But the way it glistens is amazing, it's 3D like staring into the ocean or sky with a very deep depth.
> 
> View attachment 11608482
> 
> ...


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

Bought myslf a bronze watch after seeing all the pics in this thread


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ty Ku said:


> Bought myslf a bronze watch after seeing all the pics in this thread


Pictures! Pictures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> Just pre-ordered this a few minutes ago. It is going to be a long wait til july!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking watch. Hope the wait is painless... (buy a different one to keep your mind off it)

Love to see some pics when it arrives. Enjoy!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> That's a great looking watch. Hope the wait is painless... (buy a different one to keep your mind off it)
> 
> Love to see some pics when it arrives. Enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I am also waiting for a Magrette PP steel.... Hopefully will arrive in a couple weeks and will help with the waiting...... 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

d.gonzalez.comer said:


> I am also waiting for a Magrette PP steel.... Hopefully will arrive in a couple weeks and will help with the waiting......
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


Fingers crossed ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Crap, just ordered this one myself, so much for self control


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I Gotz me a New One!
Ancon Challenger Bronze..."_Let the Patina Begin"!!
_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My companion today the Cobre 3. I think this strap wears too small for this watch.



















Really like the hands on this piece.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

WatchThisKnifeThat said:


> Love me my Helson Shark Diver!
> 
> Armida A1 is still on my radar.
> 
> Happy to see more and more brass options become available!


Me too, but it seems that they discontinued A1 brass. Cannot find it on their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

USMC0321 said:


>


And I thought the Helson Shark Diver was a beast!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these. Added the vintage military brown strap they have as I don't like the green canvas.








However still torn as to whether I should also go this one:









Undecided about the blue or go the black. Any suggestions??


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

My favorite bronze watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> ...
> View attachment 11649162
> 
> 
> Undecided about the blue or go the black. Any suggestions??


Blue


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I'm curious as to whether this uses a double dome crystal because the dome itself doesn't look that much more than my SeaTurtles and they don't magnify like this.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^ it's just b/c it's plexi


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

No a bronze watch but changed the shroud, might get him to machine a bronze tuna or a skx


















We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these. Added the vintage military brown strap they have as I don't like the green canvas.
> View attachment 11649146


I agree. If the stitching were gold and the green matched the bezel better, it would look great. Like this, it looks thrown together.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tekong said:


> No a bronze watch but changed the shroud, might get him to machine a bronze tuna or a skx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks amazing. 
G


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a new zelos hammerhead green dial. No pic for obvious reasons. 

Will be my first bronze since flipping a helberg ch1 that I miss constantly. 

Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these. Added the vintage military brown strap they have as I don't like the green canvas.
> View attachment 11649146
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely Blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

tekong said:


> No a bronze watch but changed the shroud, might get him to machine a bronze tuna or a skx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful contrast!


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

I got my heart set on the new Eterna Bronze Kontiki. Only waiting for them to get made and shipped to those who have pre-ordered, and am crossing my fingers hoping someone, somewhere doesnt bond well with theirs!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

it otw.....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is one great looking piece!!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pakalrtb (Jul 30, 2016)

How do you guys like this baby ?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

pakalrtb said:


> How do you guys like this baby ?
> 
> View attachment 11726978


It's a stunner. The blue will look killer against the Patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I really like the Tudor but its aluminum bronze alloy will never patina like the more common CuSn8. Strange choice in my mind.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Scott S said:


> I really like the Tudor but its aluminum bronze alloy will never patina like the more common CuSn8. Strange choice in my mind.


Wealthy people dont want to get their cuff dirty na mean!? :-d


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The key to Kaventsmann ownership; if she complains, get her one too:









Another one incoming; no complaints.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> The key to Kaventsmann ownership; if she complains, get her one too:
> Another one incoming; no complaints.


Very good!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

very slow Patina, but Aging gracefully with time.
pictures taken about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

she's a Beauty b-) .



tekong said:


> No a bronze watch but changed the shroud, might get him to machine a bronze tuna or a skx


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tony A.H said:


> very slow Patina, but Aging gracefully with time.
> pictures taken about 3 weeks ago.


WOW. The Bronzo. 
My Grail watch. Congrats absolutley stunning. 
cheers 
G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Tony A.H said:


> very slow Patina, but Aging gracefully with time.
> pictures taken about 3 weeks ago.


My whisky my grail watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tekong said:


> it otw.....


I'd love one of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pakalrtb said:


> How do you guys like this baby ?
> 
> View attachment 11726978


I love it and would buy it if I had the coin 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

pakalrtb said:


> How do you guys like this baby ?
> 
> View attachment 11726978


love it, 
it is a brown bazel and dial isn't it????????????? Or I didn't know they made a blue.
G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> love it,
> it is a brown bazel and dial isn't it????????????? Or I didn't know they made a blue.
> G


Blue is 2017 colour. They are the same watch


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Helson on leather raf strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

T3C said:


> Blue is 2017 colour. They are the same watch


Thanks T3C 
that makes me really happy, definetley going get one.
cheers
G


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

T3C said:


> Blue is 2017 colour.


looks like it.

i thought Brown and Green Dials look great against Bronze.. and now blue, which i find stunning.


----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

First spiderwebs of patina coming in on the Mori










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Love it


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Well it finally arrived, lots of pic









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Trio


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That Helberg case Patina is wonderful!!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Waiting for a flight... Added the Chronos Wearable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> That Helberg case Patina is wonderful!!


Thanks man! Really love the way this bronze turn...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Maranez Layan sunbrushed dial









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Halveye said:


> Waiting for a flight... Added the Chronos Wearable
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it have a vibrate function to alert for messages? If so, the vibrators magnet might magnetize the hair spring.


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jan 19, 2014)

My first Maranez. Won't be my last.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Soo Fuego said:


> Does it have a vibrate function to alert for messages? If so, the vibrators magnet might magnetize the hair spring.


Interesting... Yeah, I researched their site and apparently it shouldn't damage automatic movements

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

eric72 said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


that is a STUNNER my friend
G


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful ANONIMO.b-) :-!
rarely seen Bird.



eric72 said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks guys  The dial is one of the best dials I have even seen


----------



## KenroWatch (May 3, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

So Cool!!! Looks like the bezel has a kinda oxidized "Torched" effect...
...and of course, Cool Strap too!



USMC0321 said:


>


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Finally all done:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Trio


Very nice bronze team Simon. Love the straps as well
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronze does look great on canvas!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Very nice bronze team Simon. Love the straps as well
> G


Thanks G! Bronze fit well on Canvas 

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Natural patina on the original Makara buckle.










Looks almost polished on the surface which I can only put down to me desk diving. lol


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Poseidon Au Naturelle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

garydusa said:


> So Cool!!! Looks like the bezel has a kinda oxidized "Torched" effect...
> ...and of course, Cool Strap too!


Ιs this Immelman?Really cool

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Baseball Season is on!*


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

How about a little "brass-phemy"? Two brassies........


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green is back, Titanium crown and display back. I have been made a substantial offer on this piece, more then double the price I purchased of Benarus. I spoke to Steve at Stevral to see what I could replace it with. He told me. NOTHING


















So it's a keeper.
G


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Helberg CH6


That moment when your food FINALLY arrives, but you decide to take a picture of your watch before digging in.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

izmarkie said:


> That moment when your food FINALLY arrives, but you decide to take a picture of your watch before digging in.


Right! Food and watch looks too good so need a pic 

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Personally think the Helberg looks better than the bun!!


----------



## Mathben (Aug 19, 2016)

Cool trio... Congratulations!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I agree with Clive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Really love that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze 6105


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Diver in the air...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jan 19, 2014)

Blasted Bronze in the middle.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New bronze Skindiver


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze 6105


What is that watch...it's really nice


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Amida A8 > 4 year natural patina.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> New bronze Skindiver


Awsome, looks really good on you.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Just arrived. Colour of dial and bezel is a good match for bronze




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

T3C said:


> Just arrived. Colour of dial and bezel is a good match for bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, another beautiful piece & pure value for money.
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Borealis Bullshark bronze, same watch different lighting









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today is a great day for bronze pics!!!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Today is a great day for bronze pics!!!


Not to piss on your Cheerios, but here's a brassie.


----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

SuperP said:


>


What strap is this? Like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

BGBC said:


> What strap is this? Like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a watchgecko canvas strap, quality its ok, wish it was thicker, im not really using it that much, mostly to snap some pics lol 
It does look nice tho :-d


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Since yesterday i gave it a light clean up with some lemon juice mixed with a bit of water with a cotton swab [lmao]. I still have some white spots that wont go away [wonder if i should use some baking soda mixed with the lemon juice]. Heres the result for now:


























Here u can notice the ''white stains'':










I didnt touched the patina on the buckle tho:


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anonimo on custom strap.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hadal II


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Since yesterday i gave it a light clean up with some lemon juice mixed with a bit of water with a cotton swab [lmao]. I still have some white spots that wont go away [wonder if i should use some baking soda mixed with the lemon juice]. Heres the result for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use Brasso. It will look new in 2 minutes 
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Hadal II


That was quick! Congrats mate. Hope she was worth it. Looks fantastic!!

Feel free to add a few more pics.

All the best!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Hadal II


Glad you were able to get it! Enjoy


----------



## H-perry (Aug 20, 2016)

Cool pieces!


----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Its a watchgecko canvas strap, quality its ok, wish it was thicker, im not really using it that much, mostly to snap some pics lol
> It does look nice tho :-d


Congrats. Perfect combo :-!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

amrvf said:


>


Fantastic combo, really nice.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

eat my brass.....you, you, you bronzies you!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

H2O Orca










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

h20 just launched their bronze orca, the configuration is crazy !!!!!!!!!! I just lost mu saving, pre order on 22 may


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green day































G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have had a complicated relationship with bronze watches. I have tried about 4 brands-all amazing but none have quite stuck for some reason Usually a timing thing as something else would come up. Probably the easiest to wear was my kazimon due to the smaller size. I have not had a bronze since my Helberg which was a stunner but heavy. So last week I stumbled upon this Immelman Gear for sale. Kind of a smaller brother to Kavenstman watches. While these guys both work together, the Immelman watches seem a little less extreme in terms of size and thickness. This one is 50mm dial which I was a bit worried about but thanks to the seller and a few wrist and comparison shots I thought I would give it a try. The other nice thing is the aluminum case back which really brings the weight down. Frankly one of the lighter watches I have. I have to say I really like it. It is unique (one of 3 made I believe) and extremely well made. Bronze dial as well. A keeper for sure.


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

@tekong
Wow, what an outstanding timepiece.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dan01 said:


> I have had a complicated relationship with bronze watches. I have tried about 4 brands-all amazing but none have quite stuck for some reason Usually a timing thing as something else would come up. Probably the easiest to wear was my kazimon due to the smaller size. I have not had a bronze since my Helberg which was a stunner but heavy. So last week I stumbled upon this Immelman Gear for sale. Kind of a smaller brother to Kavenstman watches. While these guys both work together, the Immelman watches seem a little less extreme in terms of size and thickness. This one is 50mm dial which I was a bit worried about but thanks to the seller and a few wrist and comparison shots I thought I would give it a try. The other nice thing is the aluminum case back which really brings the weight down. Frankly one of the lighter watches I have. I have to say I really like it. It is unique (one of 3 made I believe) and extremely well made. Bronze dial as well. A keeper for sure.


i think it's AWSOME, I like the crown at 10. and it wears nice on you. Should be a keeper my friend.
cheers
G


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Gorgeous piece Dan01


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> i think it's AWSOME, I like the crown at 10. and it wears nice on you. Should be a keeper my friend.
> cheers
> G


Thanks! I like the crown at 10 also-I think it helps the wearability for sure. It is sinn thick (about 14mm) which also helps. A watch this big with lugs would not have worked so the puck style is great.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I had my eye on that one. But three watches over the last three months I needed to put the brakes on spending. Congratulations. It's a great looking piece. 

Wear in good health. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The blue Poseidon 
the patina is turned shiny statue bronze, dark with hints of purple and blues but shiny.
























G


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb timer 2









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

BGBC said:


> First spiderwebs of patina coming in on the Mori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natural patina update. Been liking the tropic rubber for warmer weather and rainy days.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris CB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris CB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch...and I mean that "particular" CB is killer, man. The way the patina hits the low parts of the bezel but the countdown is still shiny is a fantastic look.

Here's my contribution. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> That watch...and I mean that "particular" CB is killer, man. The way the patina hits the low parts of the bezel but the countdown is still shiny is a fantastic look.
> 
> Here's my contribution. Cheers!
> 
> ...


Thank you.

And wow what a cool and unique bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 11932058
> View attachment 11932066
> View attachment 11932074
> View attachment 11932082


my favourite Batial, brown dial.
does look good with that patina
G


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Maranez layan, making natural patina!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Brassie Blue Shark Diver, Black Shark Mesh....


----------



## pumpkineater12345 (Apr 3, 2013)

Love the blue carbon fiber.


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Still waiting for the natural patina to develop, took this pic today!


----------



## timeonmyhands05 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wish i would never gotten rid of mine last year . Looks like i'm getting a new one.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Nice collection! You've inspired me and I got on the pre order for the H2O... the addiction may have just started...


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

2 months old ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Those Oris are a beautiful looking pieces!!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Steinhart









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great combo Tekong!!

Who made that MAS buckle??


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great combo Tekong!!
> 
> Who made that MAS buckle??


facebook : Strapmonster


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Monaco GP with Anonimo Polluce on wrist
























have a good one chaps
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Happy Memorial Day".
*


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

tekong said:


> Vintagevdb timer 2


wow. first time i see this Model in the wild.. impressive piece with lots of presence..
wear it in good health.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

After a 16 hour slog, relaxing with Skindiver



















Really like this piece.
G


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> After a 16 hour slog, relaxing with Skindiver
> View attachment 11981922
> View attachment 11981930
> View attachment 11981938
> ...


It looks incredible! They are amazing looking watches!



















Decided to vary the choices compared to my original Skindiver....different movement, indices, dial minute markings, material, date/no date, band. Did not go for the orange lume. Crystals are way different too (think both are sapphire, but different shapes) and the bronze crown is bigger.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

BGBC said:


> Natural patina update. Been liking the tropic rubber for warmer weather and rainy days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is one of the most value for money you can get ok imo. Looks great!

Sent from the north!


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

That new tudor blue bezel bronze diver is just perfection. They are so unique, that patina as well


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

undertheradar said:


>


Beautiful watch.what brand??


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vostok










We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Rawai on suede


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Tactico TC1 Bronze "Invictus". I love this watch. One of my favorite case shapes and dimensions!! And the use of yellow colored lume is great. I would say they embraced yellow instead of opting for the faux aged look...

Bought this a few months ago and have been letting it patina naturally. Was slow going until I hit the beach a few times in recent weeks....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

crt43 said:


> This Oris drives me crazy every time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The feeling is mutual!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

undertheradar said:


>


Is this a paint job on a Tsunami case and Dagaz parts ?
If this is a a real bronze watch I'd like to know what brand it is...


----------



## good4nothing (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

tekong said:


> Steinhart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that...teh tarik? 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes 

We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

staiiff said:


> Is this a paint job on a Tsunami case and Dagaz parts ?
> If this is a a real bronze watch I'd like to know what brand it is...


Custom case and bezel. I think I follow the guy on IG but I follow so many people that I'd have a hard time finding the account haha.


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> Custom case and bezel. I think I follow the guy on IG but I follow so many people that I'd have a hard time finding the account haha.


I made contact with the guy that makes the turtle bronze case. He is asking $495 for the case only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

crt43 said:


> I made contact with the guy that makes the turtle bronze case. He is asking $495 for the case only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whilst it's always nice to have something a bit more unique than others you do have to weigh up the cost of achieving this, $495 for case plus a donar watch when there's loads of quality micros supplying complete bronze watches for similar money that include a full warranty.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

My AD guy called and mentioned he finally managed to find a new Oris Carl Brashear.

I'm so excited to see it tomorrow.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

mefuzzy said:


> My AD guy called and mentioned he finally managed to find a new Oris Carl Brashear.
> 
> I'm so excited to see it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Congrats! Remember to post pics when you receive it.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Nope, it's a hand fabricated full CuSn8 bronze case, bezel, chapter ring, caseback and crown.The maker is named Ridwan and he's from Indonesia. You can find him on Facebook under KR Watchmaker.

I put a NH35 movement in it as well as Dagaz dial and hands and ceramic insert from DLW.


staiiff said:


> Is this a paint job on a Tsunami case and Dagaz parts ?
> If this is a a real bronze watch I'd like to know what brand it is...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

To each their own. Im a fan of people that still use their hands and manual machinery to craft beautiful and functional objects. Warranty doesn't interest me as anything that could possibly go wrong I can fix myself. I also like the fact that my money is going straight to the craftsman and his family. This is a watch I'll likely pass on to my son.



Luminated said:


> Whilst it's always nice to have something a bit more unique than others you do have to weigh up the cost of achieving this, $495 for case plus a donar watch when there's loads of quality micros supplying complete bronze watches for similar money that include a full warranty.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> To each their own. Im a fan of people that still use their hands and manual machinery to craft beautiful and functional objects. Warranty doesn't interest me as anything that could possibly go wrong I can fix myself. I also like the fact that my money is going straight to the craftsman and his family. This is a watch I'll likely pass on to my son.


You are a true enthusiast and I commend you, I was only highlighting why going down this path was such a rare thing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bout as as close as I can get to a Bronze beauty after my drastic clear Out!!

And still no sign of the 671 (


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Welp,

I went to have a look. Seemed a tad bit toool big for me.

I'm on the fence about it. Being offered around 2600 so what do you guys think?









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Sorry - I think that looks a tad too big for you. Fab looking watch though


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

How 'bout if I told you the 6 o'clock marker doesn't match any of the other markers, i.e. different size, no border...does that dissuade you now?

I didn't think so... cos I still love it!!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.....









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12041650
> 
> 
> Bout as as close as I can get to a Bronze beauty after my drastic clear Out!!
> ...


Clive you are obviously addicted to bronze/brass as you are a well regarded member of this group and a big fan of the elusive submersible 671 which happens to be my only Grail. SOOO maybe you should get another just to tie you over until the right one comes along. CCCOOOOLLLL buckle by the way. 
Just a thought.
cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kind words, and as the Bronzo has been confirmed by my AD as not available ( to me anyway) I have done just that.

So I placed an order for this, which a limited edition of 300, and not available until September.







































Not my pics, taken from the infernalnet.

In house movement, 200m resistant and on a nice looking leather, so think it will take the sting out of the Bronzo fail, and give me something to post on here!!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12058570


Can someone explain to me what the bezel numbers measure? :think:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Slant said:


> Can someone explain to me what the bezel numbers measure? :think:


Decompression bezel in meters


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Love the dial on that Eterna...especially the texture and the little dots in the 12:00 triangle.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This Cobre 3 hasn't seen wrist time for a while, today we are out & about together.



















cheers
G


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Is there any 40mm bronzo that is floating around? We have established that the Oris CB was tad bit too big at 42mm, and I had the same feeling so I'm likely to pass on it.

I can't seem to find a good 40mm bronze diver anywhere.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

mefuzzy said:


> Is there any 40mm bronzo that is floating around? We have established that the Oris CB was tad bit too big at 42mm, and I had the same feeling so I'm likely to pass on it.
> 
> I can't seem to find a good 40mm bronze diver anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


...maybe Halios Tropik B (used) will fit your tastes ...also, Armida made the A1 in 42mm case with a relatively short lug-to-lug that fit smaller wrist.. but it's brass


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

41mm brass ventus mori is the smallest I've seen


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> ...maybe Halios Tropik B (used) will fit your tastes ...also, Armida made the A1 in 42mm case with a relatively short lug-to-lug that fit smaller wrist.. but it's brass


Yep, the Used is the issue, I don't see too many popping up.

Helsinki has one at 40mm, but it's brass and I'm not sure if it's as good as bronze when it patinas.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

tekong said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where does this come from?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

mefuzzy said:


> Yep, the Used is the issue, I don't see too many popping up.
> 
> Helsinki has one at 40mm, but it's brass and I'm not sure if it's as good as bronze when it patinas.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


...you mean Helson ..the Sharkdiver 40mm


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DTDiver said:


> ...you mean Helson ..the Sharkdiver 40mm


lol. he had me googling for helsinki watches


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> ...you mean Helson ..the Sharkdiver 40mm


Lol, damn the autocorrect...yes, Helson 's shark diver brass...

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Kind words, and as the Bronzo has been confirmed by my AD as not available ( to me anyway) I have done just that.
> 
> So I placed an order for this, which a limited edition of 300, and not available until September.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how the case, back, buckle, crown, and bezel shape could be so perfect for me, but the dial, hands, and bezel numbers be so perfectly wrong for me. Unique piece, congrats.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Kind words, and as the Bronzo has been confirmed by my AD as not available ( to me anyway) I have done just that.
> 
> So I placed an order for this, which a limited edition of 300, and not available until September.
> 
> ...


If this post comes up 2/3 times that's because the computer or sight playing up.

this is truly a stunning watch Clive, really really cool and unique, made by one of the best names in the watch industry.
you must be exited.....wow I am exited for you and it's not even my order.

i may be getting my Tudor Bronze back from my father in law...as he told me to look for another of the same diamentions but lighter....the Tudor is a bit heavy on wrist for him.... 
Cant wait to see your pics...
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying Benny Green with my espresso this morning.


















Have a good Friday chaps.
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

eric72 said:


> Where does this come from?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


From this guy

https://www.facebook.com/O3watches01/

We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

all sold out


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

izmarkie said:


> I don't understand how the case, back, buckle, crown, and bezel shape could be so perfect for me, but the dial, hands, and bezel numbers be so perfectly wrong for me. Unique piece, congrats.


I see your point, I think the hands are too thin

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

tekong said:


> From this guy
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/O3watches01/
> 
> We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


What's the overall quality of this watch ??
The Bronze looks like real Bronze ??


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Put this on a different strap last night, too "gold" or just right?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Too gold. Go with a darker leather or maybe a canvas

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Scott S said:


> Put this on a different strap last night, too "gold" or just right?
> View attachment 12075450


It works with the second hand.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Personally think that tan or brown leather works best with bronze or brass cases, great watch though.


----------



## biscuitninja (Mar 21, 2017)

I kinda like the Gold thought. I don't know if I would be that bold though. But if you like it, go for It!
-bix


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Enjoying Benny Green with my espresso this morning.
> View attachment 12073818
> View attachment 12073826
> Have a good Friday chaps.
> G


I like the strap, really suits the watch. Where did you get that one and what width is it? I have a really nice Steinhart Military dark brown band but unfortunately they don't do it in 24mm width... just picked up a gruppo gamma bronze and the brown band with that is a tad light for my liking. Your band is reminiscent of the Steinhart. Thanks.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Personally think that tan or brown leather works best with bronze or brass cases, great watch though.


I agree, the darker colours seem to go better with the bronze. I've tried a light grey and light brown with my bronze and it's just not the same.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> I like the strap, really suits the watch. Where did you get that one and what width is it? I have a really nice Steinhart Military dark brown band but unfortunately they don't do it in 24mm width... just picked up a gruppo gamma bronze and the brown band with that is a tad light for my liking. Your band is reminiscent of the Steinhart. Thanks.


Hi Red PeeKay,
the strap is 24/22mm thick leather, real quality leather not like the cardboard Chinese staff. 
Bargain from Gekota.com, Around $17.00 dollars. Absolutely bargain for this quality leather. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, ended up giving the watch a lemon juice bath and switched to a well used ammo strap.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Right, I need a list of bronze / brass watch suppliers. Here are a few that come to mind:

1. Tudor
2. Ennebi
3. Maranez
4. Vintage DB
5. Panerai
6. Helson
7. Makara
8. gruppo ardito
9. Heroic
10. Ancon
11. Kontiki
12. ALESSANDRO BALDIERI
13. nethuns
14. KAVENTSMANN
15. carlson

Any others please?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Right, I need a list of bronze / brass watch suppliers. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> 1. Tudor
> 2. Ennebi
> ...


+

16. Armida 
17. Stevral (formerly Benarus)
18. Squale
19. Bell and Ross (skull limited edition)
20. Zelos
21. Halios (Tropik B - no longer in production)
22. Oris
23. Steinhart 
24. Zenith


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Right, I need a list of bronze / brass watch suppliers. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> 1. Tudor
> 2. Ennebi
> ...


Ventus makes the Mori in brass


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Right, I need a list of bronze / brass watch suppliers. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> 1. Tudor
> 2. Ennebi
> ...


Gruppo Gamma
Magrette
Anonimo
IWC
U-Boat
Lum-Tec
Visconti
Borealis
Olivier
Zodiac
Gerald Genta
Kazimon
etc etc

Some are still around and some are not.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

T3C said:


> Gruppo Gamma
> Magrette
> Anonimo
> IWC
> ...


Zoretto
zenton
Longio Zhuke

probably covers it.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Right, I need a list of bronze / brass watch suppliers. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> 1. Tudor
> 2. Ennebi
> ...


Cobra de Calibre
The Kontiki mentioned above is an Eterna


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Right, I need a list of bronze / brass watch suppliers. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> 1. Tudor
> 2. Ennebi
> ...


Zelos. I handled some recently, they are really well designed. I am going to get a hammerhead. Finger crossed.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## mi_steelhead (Jan 18, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Right, I need a list of bronze / brass watch suppliers. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> 1. Tudor
> 2. Ennebi
> ...


Steinhart

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Immelmann


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a real looker, great Patina as well!!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Waiting for a tropical band for the summer...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Helson









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great watch, great buckle!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Right, I need a list of bronze / brass watch suppliers. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> 1. Tudor
> 2. Ennebi
> ...


H20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Steinhart









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm having a dilemma.

I've just got myself a beautiful new Helson Shark Diver brass 40, black face. I'm currently wearing it on the standard Helson version of the rubber Isofrane in black.

Now, I wanted to put her on something that would age as beautifully as the watch (which, lets be honest, is the whole point of owning a brassy) so I had always planned to get myself a nice brown leather strap, with a contrasting cream stitch (and try and get one with a brass buckle to match the case). Rubber, although practical, just doesn't age.

But... now I'm starting to think that I go with a black leather as the brass just looks so good against the black. But it goes against everything I own (I'm a brown leather kinda guy) I've admired everyone's posts on here, but when I see brass or bronze on brown leather, it just doesn't seem to 'zing' as much. I'm happy to be corrected!

I'm also considering putting her on a black or dark grey canvas with a light tan leather inner, I've seen some fantastic watches on DrunkArt straps on the forums, but trying to find a supplier here in the UK is quite hard - does anyone know a good canvas strap maker here in the UK?

So - what does everyone think? Brass on Black, Brown or Canvas?

Pic of both my Helsons on black for reference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

Zelos


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Question for all you bronze addicts out there....

Is there a definitive way to tell if your bronze watch is actually brass? Like a test or something? Or if not technically brass, perhaps contains some unwanted material like zinc in the alloy....

There are so many alloys out there. I have three different bronze watches now, all supposed CUSN8, and all three are slightly different colors.... and I have more on the way.

I don't mind different alloys per se, but do want to avoid the pitfalls of zinc or other unwanted materials that would lead to case degradation....

Let me know GURUS of BRONZE....


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

MIL5419 said:


> I'm having a dilemma.
> But... now I'm starting to think that I go with a black leather as the brass just looks so good against the black. But it goes against everything I own (I'm a brown leather kinda guy) I've admired everyone's posts on here, but when I see brass or bronze on brown leather, it just doesn't seem to 'zing' as much. I'm happy to be corrected!


I'm a brown guy too. I simply never wear my watches on black straps, unless it's a funeral or interview.

Brass on brown:








Bronze on brown:


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

I stand corrected - they both look fantastic!

I love the orange detail on the strap on your Prometheus.

Maybe I go dark brown with black stitching...



izmarkie said:


> I'm a brown guy too. I simply never wear my watches on black straps, unless it's a funeral or interview.
> 
> Brass on brown:
> View attachment 12117162
> ...


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not choose black on bronze or brass....i wear something like that on my bronzo. Just travelling therefore i cannot post a matching pic...






Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Black can work IMO. Here's sail cloth and shark mesh, black. 


























I colored the lug bars for the mesh with a black sharpie.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Roach66 said:


> Zelos


Brilliant strap, what kind is it; stingray? Where did you buy it from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

John Linsley said:


> Brilliant strap, what kind is it; stingray? Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it's Stingray. I had Andrea at Martu Straps make it for me. She does not advertise all of her straps on her website, but has a variety of materials available. Send her an email, she is great to work with.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Love this black N80 on my bronze turtle.


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

izmarkie said:


> I'm a brown guy too. I simply never wear my watches on black straps, unless it's a funeral or interview.
> 
> Brass on brown:
> View attachment 12117162
> ...


What's the strap on that Prometheus?

Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Bronze CH-1 on the OEM black ballistic strap. Brown is the standard but black can work too.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MIL5419 said:


> I'm having a dilemma.
> 
> I've just got myself a beautiful new Helson Shark Diver brass 40, black face. I'm currently wearing it on the standard Helson version of the rubber Isofrane in black.
> 
> ...


Depends on the mood my friend, I like both


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh my word...

I think that might be a winner right there. Just looks stunning with the stitching.



undertheradar said:


> Love this black N80 on my bronze turtle.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Roach66 said:


> Zelos


Hi, nice watch. I am considering to get the hammerhead. I saw it in real and its quite stunning. Absolutely well designed and special. What do think about the watch? 
I can get the version of ceramic or bronze bezel, what do you think?

In particular, I am just thinking about whether is it over priced or not. Thanks.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

wedafuqawi said:


> What's the strap on that Prometheus?
> 
> Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


Cane toad. I made it.


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

izmarkie said:


> Cane toad. I made it.


It's awesome. Do you make them to sell?

Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all, So I've had this Helson Shark Diver a week and I haven't taken it off yet. I'm pleasantly surprised how interesting the watch is looking already, especially around the crown and on the bezel.

I'm also extremely impressed with how well the watch is keeping time, as I wasn't sure what to expect from the NH35.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

wedafuqawi said:


> It's awesome. Do you make them to sell?
> 
> Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes, but I don't have a lot of time lately. PM if you're interested in one.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

marked said:


> Question for all you bronze addicts out there....
> 
> Is there a definitive way to tell if your bronze watch is actually brass? Like a test or something? Or if not technically brass, perhaps contains some unwanted material like zinc in the alloy....
> 
> ...


Brass is slightly magnetic. Obviously don't hold a magnet to your case... try the buckle if it matches.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying my Anonimo Polluce on vintage Horween leather strap.



















G


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

izmarkie said:


> Thanks! Yes, but I don't have a lot of time lately. PM if you're interested in one.


Thanks. Will do, not for now, when my zelos arrives in July/august I'll ask then.

Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

Going for the fingerprint patina look









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

BGBC said:


> Going for the fingerprint patina look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice patina coming on.

Happened to one of mine as well. The print sort of "disappeared" after a while.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anonimo on custom strap









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

MIL5419 said:


> I stand corrected - they both look fantastic!
> 
> I love the orange detail on the strap on your Prometheus.
> 
> Maybe I go dark brown with black stitching...


Or you can go green.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

sunny day with my Zelos Hammerhead. 4 months old with natural patina.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful! Who makes that webbing strap?0


John Linsley said:


> sunny day with my Zelos Hammerhead. 4 months old with natural patina.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

vdb









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Tuff1217 (Sep 6, 2015)

BGBC said:


> Going for the fingerprint patina look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

New own strap for the Borealis as mentioned some post above...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Patina...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

On last scotch outside with my Stevral Moray Bronze 42mm..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That Stevral is a real looker!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

New stone arrival - my fetish for bronzy continues...


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Homage bronze
Quite like it


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

My bronze


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Maranez on rios1931 vintage calf strap









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

undertheradar said:


>


Sorry to dredge this up but I couldn't get answers on this anywhere else!
Does the bezel use a bi-directional click-ball mechanism like the original and what crystal did you use?
Did you use gaskets from a donor watch or were you able to source them as spare parts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Skindiver Bronze
if you like it, wear it.


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

eric72 said:


> Patina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this. Looks great.

Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I've bought a bunch of new watches lately and the Triggerfish was needing some love.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

This one's been to the spa...it got the boiled egg treatment.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Helson









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bronze is a lifestyle, not a fashion ;-)


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Helson bronze


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tekong said:


> Helson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing combo Tekong,
loveley patina to match the buckle, and the strap suits it perfect.
G


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my first Bronzo yesterday (thanks garydusa) I am in love with this thing! I can't wait to see the patina start (I'm going natural)

Edit: anyone have a good source for natos with brass hardware? Nato hardware not Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Comfortably numb (Nov 13, 2013)

such cool pics in this thread


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got to say I was never the greatest fan of bronze that is before I got this


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't stand this Bronzeless state!!

So I have ordered a cheeky little Oceon 1 bronze with green bezel, hopefully will soon be back in the fold of the patinated few!!


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Poor man's black bay 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Can't stand this Bronzeless state!!
> So I have ordered a cheeky little Oceon 1 bronze with green bezel, hopefully will soon be back in the fold of the patinated few!!


I have come to realise that bronze are the best watches in any collection, regardless of price! :-!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> I have come to realise that bronze are the best watches in any collection, regardless of price! :-!


Absolutely!! And most of these beautiful pieces are at bargain basement prices as well!!

Except the 671 of course, but we mustn't mention that must we!!!


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Cheap one


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean one bronze


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

New Arrival (new to me!) on my wrist: Nethuns!!


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

What is that? Strap and dial look great. I'm a sucker for sterile dials.



shun0189 said:


> Cheap one
> View attachment 12210906


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

This one just arrived. Was thinking of forcing the patina. But in two minds now

Ancon Challenger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

izmarkie said:


> What is that? Strap and dial look great. I'm a sucker for sterile dials.


Archimede Broze Pilot.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*and Now you're hooked ;-)*.
lovely watch.. real NICE b-) .



Monkeynuts said:


> Got to say *I was never the greatest fan of bronze* that is before I got this


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

GREAT looking Ennebi.. so Classy.:-!



Axelay2003 said:


> Or you can go green.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> This one just arrived. Was thinking of forcing the patina. But in two minds now
> 
> Ancon Challenger
> 
> ...


Congrats on your New Ancon!! I've got one too, it has the "Red-ish" hue to the Bronze (Phosphor-Cusn8), that forms a really quick natural patina & right outa the box.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

garydusa said:


> New Arrival (new to me!) on my wrist: Nethuns!!


Nice one. Looks like it wears well.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

garydusa said:


> New Arrival (new to me!) on my wrist: Nethuns!!


Nice, any word on what the l2l on the Nethuns measures? Thanks


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

SuperP said:


> Nice, any word on what the l2l on the Nethuns measures? Thanks


Lug tip to Lug tip: 54mm
Lug screw to Lug screw: 50mm


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

garydusa said:


> Lug tip to Lug tip: 54mm
> Lug screw to Lug screw: 50mm


Thanks for the info, i got real love for this piece and for the blue dial version, but this will be too big for my wrist; i was hoping for 50/51mm l2l at most :-(


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

That Nethuns is stunning 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bought this today. Very comfortable so far. Really like the lumed bezel with a bronze insert.


----------



## dan0878 (Feb 10, 2017)

eric72 said:


> Poor man's black bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Got my eye on one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Meranom is releasing a limited to 200 pieces Bronze Vostok Amphibia 1967 sometime next week. I have no idea about actual release date or price though...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Meranom is releasing a limited to 200 pieces Bronze Vostok Amphibia 1967 sometime next week. I have no idea about actual release date or price though...


Looks nice, but what will the build be like?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Looks nice, but what will the build be like?


Probably the same as the rest of their releases. Acceptable finishing, wobbly crown and hopefully low price.

Here are the specs listed so far:

Bronze CuSn8, 42*50 mm
Unidirectional bezel, 60 clicks
Sapphire lens with anti reflective coating 
200 m
Vostok 2415 automatic movement
"Sandwiched" dial with rock surface 
Super-LumiNova
Genuine leather strap, 22 mm


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

So happy with my first Bronzer!





































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Meranom is releasing a limited to 200 pieces Bronze Vostok Amphibia 1967 sometime next week. I have no idea about actual release date or price though...


Do you have any further details about that? I have been looking for a sandwich dial Vostok for ages (the 120se), but a bronze one is a massive cherry on top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

elmiperru said:


> Do you have any further details about that? I have been looking for a sandwich dial Vostok for ages (the 120se), but a bronze one is a massive cherry on top.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.facebook.com/meranomdotcom/


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> So happy with my first Bronzer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like your green strap (with yellow line); where did you get it from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulation on your first Bronze.. looks great, and already some Patina on it.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Bought this today. Very comfortable so far. Really like the lumed bezel with a bronze insert.


 oh i Love this Zodiac b-) .
is it a L.E like the Blue Dial?.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

John Linsley said:


> Really like your green strap (with yellow line); where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought it from seller: @ndcstraps (on Instagram)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My addiction continues, please welcome the CH1:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that is a proper Chrystal!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Now that is a proper Chrystal!!


Indeed, it is proper f**k o** style. Got your Steiny yet?


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

GG on WWII canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well over the past months I have sold 20 watches to fund a 671 which now I have found out is not gonna happen.

So I was suffering severe Bronze withdrawals!! To make up for the Grail remaining a Grail (Unobtainable) I ordered an Eterna bronze, which is also not available until the end of the year, so this has scratched my bronze itch till then.










Still amazes me how Steinhart get the quality they do for the price??

Just deciding now whether it gets boiled egg for breakfast )​


" I am easily impressed by the best" - Winston Churchill.

"One cannot but admire the cold-bravery and enterprise of these Italians" 
Admiral Cunningham, referring to the frogmen of the M.A.S in WW2.








​
*Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote  ​  

*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Short period of admiring that Benidorm Gold look before the boiled egg breakfast was ordered.



























Breakfast is served your fake goldiness.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Very good, Clive


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Need to see the results Clive.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still at breakfast, will post pics when it's cooked.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

@bigclive the eterna should be released in August in Europe at least. Info from ad 2 days ago. Preordered as well 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

After breakfast much more to my liking.





















Its lost its Benidorm gold sheen.


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> After breakfast much more to my liking.
> 
> View attachment 12274090
> View attachment 12274098
> ...


Great patina! How long did you keep it in the container with the egg?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

About 4 hours, just keep checking and when you get to the desired colour out she comes.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Got the Cobre out today












G


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes it is, one of 80 I believe. It looks like a bronze Squale 101 Atmos but the lug to lug, even including the "hoods", is a bit shorter and the lume is way better, plus each piece is individually checked and certified as a chronometer. I'm really happy with it. Now that some patina has developed it is much more understated.



Tony A.H said:


> johnnmiller1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought this today. Very comfortable so far. Really like the lumed bezel with a bronze insert.
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Such a great watch to look at. Always looks different whenever I change straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

My new Kaventsmann Bathyal II










280 g on leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sorry for for the late reply. It uses the same uni-directional clickring used in the new SRP turtles, along with the gaskets. I sourced everything from various parts vendors. Crystal is a high dome sapphire from Crystaltimes.com.



VictorAlpha said:


> Sorry to dredge this up but I couldn't get answers on this anywhere else!
> Does the bezel use a bi-directional click-ball mechanism like the original and what crystal did you use?
> Did you use gaskets from a donor watch or were you able to source them as spare parts?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

My new Kaventsmann Bathyal II 









Weight 280 g on leather strap

runzuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

PATINA!!!!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

I can't wait to get my hands on my first bronze watch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

mc0492 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on my first bronze watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do It. Post Pics


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

T3C said:


> Do It. Post Pics


will definitely post it here when I do; any suggestions? I want to wear it as a daily, thinking of Halios Tropik B...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

mc0492 said:


> will definitely post it here when I do; any suggestions? I want to wear it as a daily, thinking of Halios Tropik B...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're ok with preorders Zelos is running one for a Helmsman II, starts at $370 but goes up after a certain number of orders.


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

househalfman said:


> If you're ok with preorders Zelos is running one for a Helmsman II, starts at $370 but goes up after a certain number of orders.


I'll look into it now thanks! any more? really love the tropik B by halios and master diver from squale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

househalfman said:


> If you're ok with preorders Zelos is running one for a Helmsman II, starts at $370 but goes up after a certain number of orders.


I'll look into it now thanks! any more? really love the tropik B by halios and master diver from squale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

mc0492 said:


> will definitely post it here when I do; any suggestions? I want to wear it as a daily, thinking of Halios Tropik B...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a daily, I would prefer something less conspicuous. Maybe a Steinhart. Borealis Bull Shark as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

househalfman said:


> If you're ok with preorders Zelos is running one for a Helmsman II, starts at $370 but goes up after a certain number of orders.


just took a look and am torn between the black dial helmsman 2 and meteorite one...
what do you guys think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mc0492 said:


> just took a look and am torn between the black dial helmsman 2 and meteorite one...
> what do you guys think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

meteorite, black or black with ceramic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

It was an easy call for me. The meteorite was way more than I was willing to pay. I got the black dial.


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

I see, I'll sleep on it tonight and see  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

This thread's fault that I am buying yet another watch LOL. Just pulled the trigger on the Zelos Hammerhead pre-order 2. Went with the green face version. Looking forward to getting it. Gonna have to do a heap of overtime now 



Gav


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

hasto092 said:


> This thread's fault that I am buying yet another watch LOL. Just pulled the trigger on the Zelos Hammerhead pre-order 2. Went with the green face version. Looking forward to getting it. Gonna have to do a heap of overtime now
> 
> 
> 
> Gav


awesome and I'm still deciding about the color  ( for helmsman 2)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back from another birthday lunch, now relaxing with my Anonimo polluce



















G


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

I need another watch like a need a hole in my head.....but, I just ordered this one 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> I need another watch like a need a hole in my head.....but, I just ordered this one
> View attachment 12305170
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I approve of this purchase. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JDCfour said:


> I need another watch like a need a hole in my head.....but, I just ordered this one
> View attachment 12305170
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here but I broke down and got this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

awesome, I need to make a decision lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

So JDC4, where are you gonna have the extra hole drilled??

Third nostril, or maybe central forehead!!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Swapped to a leather today for a different look.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great Patina going on there!!


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Patina had gotten too uniform, needed to liven things up a bit. Before and after ~15 minutes in the pool:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Were there any boiled eggs in that pool??

)


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

mc0492 said:


> looking good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to say, this is one of my favorites (of only 2, lol). A new H20 Orca with black MOP on order though, so may have to share wrist time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Benarus Moray Bronze 44mm side by side with the Armida A1 Brass 42mm...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Benarus Moray Bronze 44mm side by side with the Armida A1 Brass 42mm...


They look amazing with that patina. 
G


----------



## mc0492 (Sep 8, 2016)

Halveye said:


> I have to say, this is one of my favorites (of only 2, lol). A new H20 Orca with black MOP on order though, so may have to share wrist time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice, pics when you get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Coleslaw said:


> Got my first Bronzo yesterday (thanks garydusa) I am in love with this thing! I can't wait to see the patina start (I'm going natural)
> 
> Edit: anyone have a good source for natos with brass hardware? Nato hardware not Zulu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the Bullshark is already darkening up nicely!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Coleslaw said:


> Got my first Bronzo yesterday (thanks garydusa) I am in love with this thing! I can't wait to see the patina start (I'm going natural)
> 
> Edit: anyone have a good source for natos with brass hardware? Nato hardware not Zulu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 CheapestNatoStrap, CrownAndBuckle, and NatoStrapCo ....only Zulus... never seen a NATO with bronze/brass hardware


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Poseiden 
this is my favourite patina. Natural though.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Great patina! Natural?


DMCBanshee said:


> Helberg CH6


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blurter said:


> Great patina! Natural?


Thanks! I really love the dome on this one. Yes natural patina on this one, I like the way of this bronze turned.

Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_Lately, this one's got a hold on my wrist!
_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12326907


This is TOP class


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice patina on my Hammerhead and Zulu Strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_NETHUNS back on today with Europelli Baseball glove leather!
_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> _Lately, this one's got a hold on my wrist!
> _


love the watch Garydusa,
love the strap and the Ennebi buckle is the business. Stunning combo.
G


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Heads up bronze freaks!

Vostok watch factory is releasing a bronze limited edition of the AMPHIBIA 1967 to commemorate their 50th anniversary. You might want to take a look and maybe pre-order one.

Good luck!

https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=39_165&product_id=1555



Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anonimo Militare. One of 97.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Heads up bronze freaks!
> 
> Vostok watch factory is releasing a bronze limited edition of the AMPHIBIA 1967 to commemorate their 50th anniversary. You might want to take a look and maybe pre-order one.
> 
> ...


No luck for me. Only 22pcs. Sold out in 7min.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

taike said:


> No luck for me. Only 22pcs. Sold out in 7min.


Random numbers still available. 61 pieces left as of right now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Slant said:


> Random numbers still available. 61 pieces left as of right now.


Thanks. Just got the email.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Previpusly never been a huge fan of the bronze divers but I really like the new Tudor black bay bronze. A well designed and executed watch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Patina coming along slowly but nicely

























G


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Halios Tropik B with the arabic dial


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Trip back to IN...300 miles to go


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Took my bronze diver for a swim in North Sea yesterday 
.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice watch.. Love the Dial b-)



itsreallydarren said:


> Halios Tropik B with the arabic dial
> 
> View attachment 12335623


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I think this is the cheapest bronze I've seen. OK for the price, but could have been so much more (screw down crown, no date, bronze buckle, bronze crown)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The only bronze that I prefer shiny, and always remains shiny.







G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Wrong operation


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


...I dream of a smaller version of this beautiful piece.

Does the dial is clearly red or more like salmon ??


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Awsome combo with the firehose strap.
if it was smaller I definetley would have one, especially red.
G


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

JTNP?



itsreallydarren said:


> Halios Tropik B with the arabic dial
> 
> View attachment 12335623


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> ...I dream of a smaller version of this beautiful piece.
> 
> Does the dial is clearly red or more like salmon ??


It's brick; hard to tell in this one, but it actually matches the strap color.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup, agree on the color, mine says hello



















USMC0321 said:


> It's brick; hard to tell in this one, but it actually matches the strap color.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Yup, agree on the color, mine says hello


 Nice!! Yours is the reason I bought one!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Now that's funny! Sorry to be the "enabler " 😀











USMC0321 said:


> Nice!! Yours is the reason I bought one!


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

My polished brass maranez layan , 1 week natural patina!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

My Shark Diver in the beautiful crystal clear water in Cyprus


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> So happy with my first Bronzer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****, this thing is damned near perfect. Best bronze I have seen anywhere. Congrats, man. I am jealous beyond words.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome shot, nice work!



MIL5419 said:


> My Shark Diver in the beautiful crystal clear water in Cyprus
> 
> View attachment 12343351


----------



## iltl32 (Mar 8, 2017)

I love the Steinhart but wish it was just a little bigger. After you've worn a Megalodon or Armida A1 it feels kinda dainty.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

VDB









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Still kicking myself that I didn't buy the black one you had up for sale a few moths ago. Great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Still kicking myself that I didn't buy the black one you had up for sale a few moths ago. Great looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kicking myself that I didn't sell it to you...

Don't worry, will probably buy another one and sell it to you to fund another unneeded watch.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

View attachment 12346361
View attachment 12346375
New zelos hammerhead received yesterday and set patina on it. Like it very much.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

New hammerhead


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Delete


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Kicking myself that I didn't sell it to you...
> 
> Don't worry, will probably buy another one and sell it to you to fund another unneeded watch.


Ha! I like the way you think. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 12346433
> New hammerhead


How did you get that patina?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow how does the egg work is it raw and rubbed on? Do you use just the yolk or the whole egg? Will that work on Brass as well very curious? Cheers Turboharm


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

TurboHarm said:


> Wow how does the egg work is it raw and rubbed on? Do you use just the yolk or the whole egg? Will that work on Brass as well very curious? Cheers Turboharm


Boil 2 eggs. Place them and the watch in a small sealed container. Before sealing the container, crush the peeled boiled eggs. Seal the container and leave overnight. It will work for brass as well. The downside to this method is the Patina can turn out be very splotchy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lightly boiled and then use the watch like dippy soldiers!! Or am I showing my age there??

Seriously I seal the watch in a airtight container or ziplock bag with a boiled egg or two, squash the egg, and then give it a few hours or until the watch has turned the required colour.

Works on brass and bronze, although they will patinate at different rates and to a different hue.

Have a go it's fun )

PS

Sorry JDC didn't see your post (


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Think the Hammerhead is such a robust watch, take mine sea swimming with me whenever I go to the beach. Feels very comfortable on a NATO strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

On the wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little pool time this afternoon with the kids and the Oceanaut made of bronze alloy like the Tudor and previous Halios Tropik 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

What an awesome job on the patina, perfect imho!!

QUOTE=DTDiver;43610017]On the wrist 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iltl32 (Mar 8, 2017)

How about stopping patina? I like the warm look of fresh bronze but don't so much like the patina. Is there a coating I could try that wouldn't be permanent?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

iltl32 said:


> How about stopping patina? I like the warm look of fresh bronze but don't so much like the patina. Is there a coating I could try that wouldn't be permanent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


oil


----------



## iltl32 (Mar 8, 2017)

taike said:


> oil


But then my watch will be oily...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## riddlemo (Jul 7, 2017)

Those came out extremely nice.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Skindiver on bronze Zulu for summer.



















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DTDiver said:


>


DTDiver that is one beautiful piece.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zielony (Jul 17, 2017)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/balticus-automatic-bronze-watches


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

iltl32 said:


> How about stopping patina? I like the warm look of fresh bronze but don't so much like the patina. Is there a coating I could try that wouldn't be permanent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Try Renaissance Wax. It creates a hard shell that binds to the metals surface that blocks moisture and oxygen from coming into contact with the surface. It is meant for use on items to be placed in long term storage and not exposed to use such as metal artifacts found in museums, so you will have to reapply it at least once a week and after every dip into the water.

I use it on all my knifes, and have yet to see any rust develop even after hard field use.

You can find it on Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12359583
> View attachment 12359587




A very nice watch you got there 
Do you tell me in which way this patina was done?

Got the same watch and wearing it for three month allmost every day now - but the natural patina ist just slowly going on.

Best regards
- Mordecai


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> DTDiver that is one beautiful piece.
> G


Thank you ! 
Really like it too. Another plus is that is relatively light compare to other Bronze watches I had. But the downside is the lug-to-lug distance and/or the straight lugs; a bit too much for my small wrist.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Borealis









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Good morning all,

I've finally put my Helson onto a leather strap. I thought long and hard about putting her on a black or brown leather, but I've managed to find what I think is the perfect match.

I got it made by Alex at Yellow Dog Watchstraps, this is my 3rd strap from him and I cant recommend him enough, and its a premium Tempesti Leather with brass buckles. I went with black in the end, but in certain lights it looks like very very dark brown which mimics the face perfectly and I think complements the watch really well.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> A very nice watch you got there
> Do you tell me in which way this patina was done?
> 
> Got the same watch and wearing it for three month allmost every day now - but the natural patina ist just slowly going on.
> ...


I gave it a boiled egg breakfast.

If you look back through this thread I posted up picks of how it works.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Borealis Bronze on best strap in the world 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Put the Poseidon on a ZelosFrane but didn't want to use the huge Zelos or Prometheus buckles.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

G'day fellas,

Today I received my Zelos Hammerhead. Lovin it. Didn't think i'd bond straight away with the smaller size, but really, really dig it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hasto092 said:


> G'day fellas,
> 
> Today I received my Zelos Hammerhead. Lovin it. Didn't think i'd bond straight away with the smaller size, but really, really dig it.


Smaller size? Looks about the limit for you


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Mine. 47mm of badassness.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

taike said:


> Smaller size? Looks about the limit for you


Limits are imposed by those who love rules. Wear what you like my friend!! It looks boss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MIL5419 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I've finally put my Helson onto a leather strap. I thought long and hard about putting her on a black or brown leather, but I've managed to find what I think is the perfect match.
> 
> ...


awsome watch and perfect strap. I have a strap by Alex at YW, amazing quality







G


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze black dial.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great watch!!


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

DTDiver said:


>


This is lovely


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Vostok 1967 50th anniversary Amphibia


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

joecool said:


> Vostok 1967 50th anniversary Amphibia
> View attachment 12370687


these sold out?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

knightRider said:


> these sold out?


Yes they're all gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

knightRider said:


> these sold out?


Maybe not I think some more may be made available sometime soon,as I think only around 100 -130 or so of a total of 200 have been sold so far
If you check this web site regularly you may be lucky and snag one when made available again
https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=1967&filter_name=1967


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

joecool said:


> Maybe not I think some more may be made available sometime soon,as I think only around 100 -130 or so of a total of 200 have been sold so far
> If you check this web site regularly you may be lucky and snag one when made available again
> https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=1967&filter_name=1967


My bad Jcool thanks for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12371647


Wow! 
Can you tell us more about this beauty?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Wow!
> Can you tell us more about this beauty?


It is a modified Ventus Mori which has a date window. I replaced the dial with this no-date dial. To get some patina on it, I gave it the hard boiled egg treatment as mentioned a couple or so pages back.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

With Benny Green today.












G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DrewM (Feb 9, 2016)

Vanguard on stingray today.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Why the h... the bronze watches are, most of the time, freakin too big... a lot of really nice design, but too big for the average wrist guy !


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Carl Brashear on Combatstraps canvas, 22mm with Helson buckle.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Friday!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I wasn't a Bronzo or Brasso case fan til I started hangin with my pals who buy em and luv em.
Now I've morphed into a full on fan of em
Shows what happens when you hang with these kinda WISers!

No cure I know of.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Find the patina effect fascinating on my Zelos Hammerhead









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Friday!


Really like the strap; what kind is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Hammerhead, on canvas. Picking up a nice patina already, 2 weeks or so in.









Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

3 of these bad boys available for sale as of now....gotta be quick







https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amphibia-1967-196500.html


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANCON Challenger for Sunday
*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Afternoon "switch-a-roonie" to the Gruppo Gamma
*



*...and off to get the Gruppo Groceries
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


That's a beauty!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Toilet shot....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Prometheus Poseidon.












G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice looking Prometheus!!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

X









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what a beautiful picture Halveye,
could be an advert or a poster. 
G


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> what a beautiful picture Halveye,
> could be an advert or a poster.
> G


Thanks, was a nice night for a pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

With some new patina from Greece...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazimon back on the wrist after my travels


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dhillon said:


> Kazimon back on the wrist after my travels
> 
> View attachment 12406283
> 
> ...


Welcome back Dhillon,
haven't seen you for months mate, hope you enjoyed your travelling. 
That Kazimon is amazing.
Gino


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A rare and very beautiful beast indeed, keep the pics coming!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Getting a nice patina going on the bronze turtle.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure is, and a great shot!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

This one just arrived moments ago








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Day 2. Patina is already starting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

Gruppp Ardito Numero Uno Special Edition with painted skull on white dial.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vanguard On Leather


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Welcome back Dhillon,
> haven't seen you for months mate, hope you enjoyed your travelling.
> That Kazimon is amazing.
> Gino


Hi Gino,
It's great to ge back, but boy do I miss the travels.

Already planning my next trip 

The Kazimon isn't leaving my wrist, I'll be posting lots more pics, I'll also take on my travels.
Looking at grabbing a Zelos, great looking watches.

All for best
Dhillon


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Been wearing this for the passed 6 days out in the woods, it became shinny









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Doctor Modified said:


> Gruppp Ardito Numero Uno Special Edition with painted skull on white dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Night night.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Very nice. Wear in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead with meteorite dial plus rubber strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tekong said:


> Been wearing this for the passed 6 days out in the woods, it became shinny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying patina disappeared while wearing it in the woods?


----------



## stillonthebeach (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, that happens if you are in cold weather and are wearing a knit sweater and/or a tight fitting garment that is not smooth--fleece or something along that order. The garment polishes the watch as the wearer moves the cloth around . this happened to me during a week long hike in Arizona. Changed the patina observably on the watch.


----------



## artefact0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

I just ordered (yesterday) a Blackbeard chrono and I hesitated a long time between it and the Skindiver bronze, but I didn't dare!!:-(
Maybe later??


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb timer 2









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Vostok 1967 bronze with stainless steel mesh after a bit of heat treatment


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

very nice mesh


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

H20 badass:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

knightRider said:


> H20 badass:
> 
> View attachment 12439023
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Love the dial. Mine will be here Monday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artefact0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Each one more stunning than the other!!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Now that's is so cool!!! Congrats!!!!*



T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Geez, another cool one! & Congrats to you too knightRider! 
*


knightRider said:


> H20 badass:
> 
> View attachment 12439023
> 
> ...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Now that's is so cool!!! Congrats!!!!*


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

joecool said:


> Vostok 1967 bronze with stainless steel mesh after a bit of heat treatment


This is EXACTLY what I've got in mind. I'm not sure I can handle something the dimensions of the Vostok but that's a great job and would be looking to do something similar if I find a bronze to my low-profile sub-42mm specs.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12444657
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man,blue dial against the bronze case is sweet for sure,wear in the best of health mate!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

yokied said:


> This is EXACTLY what I've got in mind. I'm not sure I can handle something the dimensions of the Vostok but that's a great job and would be looking to do something similar if I find a bronze to my low-profile sub-42mm specs.


Heat colouring a stainless steel band is so easy,it just requires a bit of patience.
This is my first attempt and although I made a few mistakes during the process,it is a very quick learning curve.
The most important thing is to keep the part you are heating on the gas stove moving to spread the heat evenly and avoid overheating specific areas! 
Also have you looked at the Armida bronze watches,they look pretty awesome for the moola outlay and may fit your size requirement.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice - what is that?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

yokied said:


> Nice - what is that?


If you're referring to
mine, it's a hand machined bronze clone of the Seiko SRP Turtle.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Vostok 1967 Amphibia Bronze


----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)

Bronze Turtle... KR Watchmaker case, OSC sapphire, DLW ceramic insert and a Opstraps leather.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

wchsailor said:


> View attachment 12452579
> 
> 
> Bronze Turtle... KR Watchmaker case, OSC sapphire, DLW ceramic insert and a Opstraps leather.


that is stunning. Enjoy.
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Borealis Bullshark bronze









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sweet!!!....*


JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

garydusa said:


>


I really love this one!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Skindiver on bronze 1 piece Zulu.


















G


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Zelos Hammerhead on bronze PVD vintage Bond from WatchGecko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

In the dark- Helson SD Jade dial. Long waited grail.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Some bronze today... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

motzbueddel said:


> Some bronze today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this. Very nice

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus G (Oct 16, 2008)

Future Bronzo;Galerna

Some pics;Bronze prototype:


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Benarus Moray 44...


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is a Bronze dive watch used for diving. This is what it will look like with frequent sea water exposure and not much care in between dives. Deepest it's been to is about 100-120 feet. I wear it when freshwater rinsing my gear, but I have not really rinsed this watch deliberately to clean it.

Some my find that I've ruined an othrwise beautiful Bronze watch. For me, I feel the look of this watch now captures what living in the sea is about. It's become an extension of my personality. Old grungy and with plenty of character! Shown in this photo is the elephant leather band with the H2O buckle


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

My beauty!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Trying to get patina









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tekong said:


> Trying to get patina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tekong, what can I say mate, what a collection,
i think you have a slight addiction, maybee a bit of fever. Joookkkeee ah ha. Love it mate.
but don't poison the turtles. Love the pics, keep them coming.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

stephenyi_2016 said:


> View attachment 12475235
> View attachment 12475237
> View attachment 12475239
> View attachment 12475241
> View attachment 12475243


that looks like a Tudor case. What amazing engraving work. 
Truly beautiful and very very rare.
G


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

stephenyi_2016 said:


> View attachment 12475235
> View attachment 12475237
> View attachment 12475239
> View attachment 12475241
> View attachment 12475243


Give us some more details, please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

crt43 said:


> Give us some more details, please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously! That's a hell of a tease!

Sent from your mom's house.


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

Movt: ETA2824
Glass: Saphire 3MM
WR:500MPointer 
Size 41/12.5MM lug22MM


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

stephenyi_2016 said:


> View attachment 12475235
> View attachment 12475237
> View attachment 12475239
> View attachment 12475241
> View attachment 12475243


Waouw

What is that one?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

bricem13 said:


> Waouw
> 
> What is that one?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


Movt: ETA2824
Glass: Saphire 3MM
WR:500MPointer 
Size 41/12.5MM lug22MM


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

bricem13 said:


> Waouw
> 
> What is that one?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks like it probably came from here:

San Martin???? ????-San Martin????


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronze itch update.

Kinda given up on the new Eterna Bronze as after 4 months of waiting Schofield has popped out the Bronze beater 2 with an option of raw bronze!

So the deposit on the Eterna has come back to the bigclive exchequer and Giles will get my money.





















Blue enamel dial and that crazy beautiful Schofield case in lovely raw bronze!!

Cant wait.

And of course will post up when it arrives.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Can't seem to get this one off at the moment


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Bronze itch update.
> 
> Kinda given up on the new Eterna Bronze as after 4 months of waiting Schofield has popped out the Bronze beater 2 with an option of raw bronze!
> 
> ...


i can't wait to see it Clive, 
by the look of the dials it's going to be an absolute beauty. Not to mention the case, 
do you know how tall it is?
G


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> i can't wait to see it Clive,
> by the look of the dials it's going to be an absolute beauty. Not to mention the case,
> do you know how tall it is?
> G


Thanks G

Should be within the next couple of weeks as Giles reckons they are being built now.

The case is the same as the Signalman but in bronze, so they are 44mm at the base and 42mm at the dial, and quite deep, about 15mil.

But after having the Helson SD and the Ancon, I really miss the heft of a large bronze case. Thought this would scratch the itch but although well built it is a bit "Dainty" for my liking.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

So happy I didn't sell it !!!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

The most beautiful dial...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Tc9









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still no pics of the raw bronze but the pre patinated case looks amazing!!









Still think the advantage of the raw case will be the ability to "Play" with the Patina!!

And we all know what fun that is )


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> If you're referring to
> mine, it's a hand machined bronze clone of the Seiko SRP Turtle.


Can you tell more of the story with this watch? Have you had the waterproofing tested and if so what were the results?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

tekong , how many bronze watch u own?



tekong said:


> Trying to get patina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I have some hands please Giles!!









Well you can get an idea what a beaut it is gonna be!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Can I have some hands please Giles!!
> 
> View attachment 12493657
> 
> ...


stunning.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green is back.


















G


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_hersco (Dec 23, 2011)

Amazing watch! Always wanted one of these.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Benny Green is back.
> View attachment 12493663
> View attachment 12493667
> View attachment 12493669
> G


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

New and rare...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

househalfman said:


>


Looks great with that strap

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Better picture now....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

O3 watch









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't put it off....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Borealis' first bronze watch, the Oceanaut. [EDIT: Borealis' first aluminum-bronze alloy watch]


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Lee_K said:


> Borealis' first bronze watch, the Oceanaut:


Batial was first


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

taike said:


> Batial was first


....and the Bull Shark was next

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

It's Brass, but it's all I have


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Borealis









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JDCfour said:


> ....and the Bull Shark was next
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes JDCfour & taike 
that is correct, if I recal the Batial was based on the Anonimo millemetri, came in green, brown, black and blue with wave dial.
the Bull Shark was based on the Tudor bronze, brown dial and bazel. 
All nice watches, 
many posts on this thread in the past for both those watches.
cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

taike said:


> Batial was first





JDCfour said:


> ....and the Bull Shark was next


Oops! I forgot to type the word "aluminum" before bronze. My apologies.

From Borealis' web page:

_The Borealis Oceanaut 200m Automatic Diver Watch is powered by a Seiko NH35 Automatic Movement and is the very first Aluminum bronze watch manufactured by Borealis Watch Company._


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> yes JDCfour & taike
> that is correct, if I recal the Batial was based on the Anonimo millemetri, came in green, brown, black and blue with wave dial.
> the Bull Shark was based on the Tudor bronze, brown dial and bazel.
> All nice watches,
> ...


And the oceanaut is based on anonimo nautilo.....case copy....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

eric72 said:


> And the oceanaut is based on anonimo nautilo.....case copy....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


that is interesting, yes looking at it, very much like the new Nautilo.
Thanks guys, much appriciated.
G


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Vostok 1967 Amphibia re-issue with 2nd attempt on another heat coloured stainless mesh....almost perfect colour achieved


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

joecool said:


> Vostok 1967 Amphibia re-issue with 2nd attempt on another heat coloured stainless mesh....almost perfect colour achieved
> View attachment 12505651


Looks perfect JC!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Oceanaut...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Movas in the dark.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Borealis









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

TC 9









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Getting ready for some party tonight...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Zelos









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This thread pushed me over the edge. Iv got a bronzo incoming. Hopefully this week. I'l be sure to post some pics. Til then il watch the mail box ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

My bronzo


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cobre De Calibra 3


















G


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

I received Erika's MN strap. I am totally impressed and happy with it.
Looks beautiful and more comfortable than tropic rubber.


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

eric72 said:


> Better picture now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a dial I like


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> This thread pushed me over the edge. Iv got a bronzo incoming. Hopefully this week. I'l be sure to post some pics. Til then il watch the mail box ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can fight it but you'll never win!!

And once you get one.............


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> You can fight it but you'll never win!!
> 
> And once you get one.............


The 1st post of this thread started with 3


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Mintu said:


> I received Erika's MN strap. I am totally impressed and happy with it.
> Looks beautiful and more comfortable than tropic rubber.
> 
> View attachment 12514979
> ...


Looks awesome with that strap.. But imo that buckle ruins what could be a perfect strap.. But looking sharp with the ventus that's for sure!

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

whoa said:


> Looks awesome with that strap.. But imo that buckle ruins what could be a perfect strap.. But looking sharp with the ventus that's for sure!
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


From yesterday, m receiving lots of good comments for it. I specifically showed buckle side for functional purpose but believe me it doesn't hinder aesthetics. People don't notice most of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking Bronzo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been a little while since I've had a bronze watch in the collection. Happy to be back in the club with this new to me Ancon Mil106. Really liking it so far.

Biggest complaint is I wish the hands were a little longer but definitely not a deal breaker for me. Bonus is 26mm lug width means strap sharing with my Pam 372.

Really like the brown dial that changes quite a bit given the lighting. Strap and bronze buckle signed with Ancon A are nice.














































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Brass










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobwellson









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Morning fellas
Finally got my BronzeMo back after a Crown & Bezel replacement from Steve @ Benarus.

(back in the rotation) Benarus BronzeMo on Drunk Art Canvas shoes



_


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)

I really love the look of a brass/bronze dive watch so I've finally decided to pick one up, my budget right now would only be around $350. I know the helson sharkdiver is $350 and the armida a1 is $350 is there any watches I'm missing in that price range?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cody530 said:


> I really love the look of a brass/bronze dive watch so I've finally decided to pick one up my, budget right now would only be around $350. I know the helson sharkdiver is $350 and the armida a1 is $350 is there any watches I'm missing in that price range?


Borealis oceanaut aluminum bronze.

Also maranez for brass


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

So Nice!....love that Dial & Strap combo!



watchdaddy1 said:


> _Morning fellas
> Finally got my BronzeMo back after a Crown & Bezel replacement from Steve @ Benarus.
> 
> (back in the rotation) Benarus BronzeMo on Drunk Art Canvas shoes
> ...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

..on Micah Dirksen Vintager Canvas


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

cody530 said:


> I really love the look of a brass/bronze dive watch so I've finally decided to pick one up my, budget right now would only be around $350. I know the helson sharkdiver is $350 and the armida a1 is $350 is there any watches I'm missing in that price range?


If you wanna wait a bit theres an awesome Zelos Helmsman 2 coming soon, bronze CuSn8, double crown, NH35 at aprox 400$


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Morning fellas
> Finally got my BronzeMo back after a Crown & Bezel replacement from Steve @ Benarus.
> 
> (back in the rotation) Benarus BronzeMo on Drunk Art Canvas shoes
> ...


Top! |>


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

garydusa said:


> So Nice!....love that Dial & Strap combo!


Thanks Gary I missed this 1 while it was out.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

SuperP said:


> Top! |>


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Gary I missed this 1 while it was out.


After seeing your pics....I literally ran out on my deck and took my pics (notice the emulation)! :-x :roll:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

garydusa said:


> After seeing your pics....I literally ran out on my deck and took my pics (notice the emulation)! :-x :roll:


Haha saw that, looking good too

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

tekong said:


> Bobwellson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the quality? The 2016 was quite bad. Sharp edges and the lumpe pip was awful.....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Morning fellas
> Finally got my BronzeMo back after a Crown & Bezel replacement from Steve @ Benarus.
> 
> (back in the rotation) Benarus BronzeMo on Drunk Art Canvas shoes
> ...


Looking good William...
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Looking good William...
> G


Thanks G


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Like that watch on green canvas gary!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> You can fight it but you'll never win!!
> 
> And once you get one.............


I have a gruppo ardito número uno stuck in Australian customs. I was hoping it would be here for my birthday. Not to be.

Oh well. Il keep looking at everyone else's until she shows up.

Have a wonderful weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

kca said:


> Been a little while since I've had a bronze watch in the collection. Happy to be back in the club with this new to me Ancon Mil106. Really liking it so far.
> 
> Biggest complaint is I wish the hands were a little longer but definitely not a deal breaker for me. Bonus is 26mm lug width means strap sharing with my Pam 372.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. And I totally agree about the hands. But the rest of the watch makes up for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, Watch or not ...a "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" to you Ben!!!



Bendodds360 said:


> I have a gruppo ardito número uno stuck in Australian customs. I was hoping it would be here for my birthday. Not to be.
> 
> Oh well. Il keep looking at everyone else's until she shows up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo on grey leather


















have a great Sunday chaps.
G


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

SuperP said:


> If you wanna wait a bit theres an awesome Zelos Helmsman 2 coming soon, bronze CuSn8, double crown, NH35 at aprox 400$


What is with Zelos' "*Prices will increase by $30USD for every 20 pieces sold." *?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

karlito said:


> What is with Zelos' "*Prices will increase by $30USD for every 20 pieces sold." *?


Early bird discount


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

taike said:


> Early bird discount


That's the problem I have with Zelos. Would love one of their bronzes but am not the kind who could stalk them for the early bird discount. Not at such limited numbers. And having to pay more when I know I could have paid less just put me off.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

T3C said:


> That's the problem I have with Zelos. Would love one of their bronzes but am not the kind who could stalk them for the early bird discount. Not at such limited numbers. And having to pay more when I know I could have paid less just put me off.


No need to stalk them, sign up to their newsletter and wait for Christmas.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Bendodds360 said:


> Great looking watch. And I totally agree about the hands. But the rest of the watch makes up for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm really liking it so far.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

This watch is worth every penny.....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

NDC strap and Zelos Hammerhead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

What a coincidence John! I was just about to post this pic when I saw your post...










I love this watch. Just got back from Alaska where it got lots of wrist time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

,









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

KRVNRCH said:


> What a coincidence John! I was just about to post this pic when I saw your post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's such a good robust watch. The rubber strap is really comfortable as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been mildly interested in a bronze watch for a little while now, but having just seen this thread I'll have to say.........."what was I thinking"??!! I gotta get me one! (or several!) I really like that Benarus you've got there, watchdaddy1! Much more my style then some of the other bronze pieces I've seen. Though I likely wouldn't turn up my nose at any of them! Looking good,
Gordon


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead. This was my first bronze, but not my last. I now have another bronze and a brass, however, they are not divers, so no post here. Love this watch!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Fall is here. Armida A1 bronze on stingray/Maddog combo's colors fit with the season.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

My wife already has pine cones out....My Hammerhead, also on green canvas, took an immediate liking to them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New shoes for my Anonimo, ostrich leg leather, custom made by victory straps.
























G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

MC88 said:


> My wife already has pine cones out....My Hammerhead, also on green canvas, took an immediate liking to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the strap that it came with?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

John Linsley said:


> Is that the strap that it came with?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, I found that one at a German retailer. The name escapes me, but I could find it if you're interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

MC88 said:


> No, I found that one at a German retailer. The name escapes me, but I could find it if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate the offer, but I've just got a new NDC strap for my Hammerhead.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

I've been looking for a bronze diver and hoped this thread would help me choose. It did the opposite and now I think I need 3-4 bronze divers.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Skim_Milk said:


> I've been looking for a bronze diver and hoped this thread would help me choose. It did the opposite and now I think I need 3-4 bronze divers.


You'll be glad to know that you're normal. lol


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well normal for this thread!!

)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

To me the beauty of brass/bronze is if you get bored with its appearance just change it, not something easily or cheaply doing with S/Steel.

Decided to strip back the patina and give this one a sea salt water bath for a few hours then remove and allow to dry naturally over several more hours before washing clean and towel drying.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

that's the kind of Patina i like.
looks great.



watchdaddy1 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

one of the nicest under appreciated Helson Models.
looks GREAT b-) :-!.



DTDiver said:


>


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking strap and combo.
i've never heard of Erika's straps before. so just checked'em out. they do carry Bronze buckle as well. but 21mm width ? come on !. they're too narrow for most watches.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful Anonimo. love the Patina.



eric72 said:


> Getting ready for some party tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

MC88 said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I quite fancy Bronze and ESPECIALLY cusn8-cased examples. Recently sold my latest Bronze Diver, but there was a lot to love about it!

And...now that she's sold, I can post up some pics to share.

Enjoy!



















Oris Carl Brashear


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

The H2O/Helberg is really a stunning looking watch. But, the lug to lug is looking good on a 7' wrist or more. Please make a 48 L2L so many 6-6.5 wrists could have the chance.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

T3C said:


> That's the problem I have with Zelos. Would love one of their bronzes but am not the kind who could stalk them for the early bird discount. Not at such limited numbers. And having to pay more when I know I could have paid less just put me off.


Agreed, just set one early bird price based on time. Having the price increase after every 20 watches is just ridiculous.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Just arrived today. Now for the long road to the patina.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

gruntmedik said:


> Just arrived today. Now for the long road to the patina.


Mine is waiting at the post office.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great combo!!

And that strap is fantastic!!


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Tony A.H said:


> Beautiful Anonimo. love the Patina.


Thank you










Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great combo!!
> 
> And that strap is fantastic!!


thanks Clive, much appriciated 
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

So many good looking watches in this thread. Wonder if mine will be getting any patina while it languishes in Australian customs. Zzzzz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cauhauna (Feb 26, 2015)

Very cool thread. I think I might need to get a bronze diver.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Bendodds360 said:


> So many good looking watches in this thread. Wonder if mine will be getting any patina while it languishes in Australian customs. Zzzzz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually yes is your answer. lol


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> So many good looking watches in this thread. Wonder if mine will be getting any patina while it languishes in Australian customs. Zzzzz.


Mine actually came vacuum sealed about a week ago which was a bit surprising, so patina is still a long way off for me. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the look of the fresh bronze though.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yokied said:


> Mine actually came vacuum sealed about a week ago which was a bit surprising, so patina is still a long way off for me. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the look of the fresh bronze though.
> 
> View attachment 12557951


Stunning watch
G


----------



## apro41 (Sep 25, 2017)

The Ancon M26 Tank has a wicked cool shape! How's the watch holding up since you've gotten it?



bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Helson Skindiver on a black/bronze Zulu. 
Not much happening on the patina side on this one, gotta take it diving next year. 



















Happy Friday chaps.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

apro41 said:


> The Ancon M26 Tank has a wicked cool shape! How's the watch holding up since you've gotten it?


Was a great piece which patinated well, and I loved the case shape and heft, if not so much the dial which looked a bit cheap imo.

However alas all my mid-low end watches went in order to fund the 671 purchase which failed miserably (As I'm not Arnie,Sly or Jason Statham) so currently am awaiting a Schofield Bronze beater 2 in raw bronze, which looks great in the pre delivery pics.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i Love this Watch b-).
Congratulations.. wear it Well.



yokied said:


> Mine actually came vacuum sealed about a week ago which was a bit surprising, so patina is still a long way off for me. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the look of the fresh bronze though.
> 
> View attachment 12557951


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb timer 2









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Borealis Bullshark bronze









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

tekong said:


> Vintagevdb timer 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really love VDBs. That's an exquisite dial design also.

Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Helson









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## ihsansmrks (Sep 3, 2017)

Steinhart triton bronze 10. anniversary edition with aged green leather strap..


















Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Zelos hammerhead bronze, 3 months of nature patina









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

ihsansmrks said:


> Steinhart triton bronze 10. anniversary edition with aged green leather strap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the patina occur naturally over time, or did you use some technique to force it? It looks great.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DangCat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice looking piece!!


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Green dials work the best for bronze imho and it really shines - pun intended - when the bronze develops patina.


----------



## vintageisbest (Dec 16, 2014)

.


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Received today









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Perfect patina.



DTDiver said:


>


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> Perfect patina.


I second that!! Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

DTDiver said:


>


Looking good


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12564951


Really like this

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

One of life's little bargains I feel!!

Just a bit small for me, but not for most.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20, white mop dial with a dash of red









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb timer 2









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Haggis89 (Jul 20, 2017)

This is probably not the place for it but after seeing all these bronze watches I really like look. Question with patina, once it occurs can you also reverse it? I know I would be one of those people that would like it for a while then want to get rid of it. Or once it's on the watch it's on?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Haggis89 said:


> This is probably not the place for it but after seeing all these bronze watches I really like look. Question with patina, once it occurs can you also reverse it? I know I would be one of those people that would like it for a while then want to get rid of it. Or once it's on the watch it's on?


You can polish / strip it off


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Haggis89 said:


> This is probably not the place for it but after seeing all these bronze watches I really like look. Question with patina, once it occurs can you also reverse it? I know I would be one of those people that would like it for a while then want to get rid of it. Or once it's on the watch it's on?


I'm sure others may use a different method but me personally I place the watch head in a cup of pure lemon juice for about 10-20 minutes after which time I remove and then scrub with toothpaste and an old toothbrush kept for this purpose. This method brings it up like a new penny and retains the brush finish.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Diver n Football










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Green dials do work very well with bronze...
Borealis Oceanaut.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Luminated said:


> I'm sure others may use a different method but me personally I place the watch head in a cup of pure lemon juice for about 10-20 minutes after which time I remove and then scrub with toothpaste and an old toothbrush kept for this purpose. This method brings it up like a new penny and retains the brush finish.


This seems promising. I'm wondering what kind of effect it would have on the lume, as my Zodiac has a lumed bronze bezel.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12574273
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd you get a bronze Vostok?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

yokied said:


> This seems promising. I'm wondering what kind of effect it would have on the lume, as my Zodiac has a lumed bronze bezel.


Well all my bronzos have lumed pips which aren't affected by it so I doubt you'd have any issue.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Where'd you get a bronze Vostok?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3982242


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Movas.....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

not all MOP Dials are equal.. this one looks Gorgeous.b-)



Halveye said:


> Diver n Football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Tony A.H said:


> not all MOP Dials are equal.. this one looks Gorgeous.b-)


Thanks, she's definitely a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wow. that's a lot of Patina. if i'm not mistaken, it looks like a Natural Patina. right?.. 
there's hardly any on mine except for the dull surface.

wore it last week. so this is what it exactly looks like right now:



great Strap BTW.



ihsansmrks said:


> Steinhart triton bronze 10. anniversary edition with aged green leather strap..


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Green Benarus Moray 47 on green gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

DangCat said:


>


Man, you don't see too many bronze Ancon's on the board. I got the rose gold before I knew about bronze...regret that now.

But when I finally go bronze, it's gotta be a Helson. Maybe for Christmas Santa will bring me one this year.


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Anonimo.....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Figured this belonged here as well as within Aquadive's forum... just unboxed, so pre-patina!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Looooooooooooove that bronze BS100. Grail piece for me. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

TheHulaDance said:


> Figured this belonged here as well as within Aquadive's forum... just unboxed, so pre-patina!


that's a Great looking Ticker.
Congratulations. wear it Well.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead on the wrist today. Can't wait for the Helmsman ll.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Haggis89 said:


> This is probably not the place for it but after seeing all these bronze watches I really like look. Question with patina, once it occurs can you also reverse it? I know I would be one of those people that would like it for a while then want to get rid of it. Or once it's on the watch it's on?


Citric Acid also works really well (essentially strong lemon juice). Let the watch sit in a solution of this and then wipe off the patina for that brand new look.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MC88 said:


> Zelos Hammerhead on the wrist today. Can't wait for the Helmsman ll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning pic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

A little more patience needed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

redzebra said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12544915&d=1506715985"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watch is this please?


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Does a bronze bezel count? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Mark in Oz said:


> What watch is this please?


It is a Ventus Mori originally, but I swapped out the dial for this one.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Great pics! My número uno left the states on the 5th of sep. hopefully I will. Get it this week. Really looking forward to my first gruppo ardito. They look very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


I see you are using it as it was designed to be used. Amazing pics my friend.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TheHulaDance said:


> View attachment 12588419
> Figured this belonged here as well as within Aquadive's forum... just unboxed, so pre-patina!


This watch really belongs here, a true gem. Stunning. 
Congrats.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

And the search continues for the allusive 22mm bronze Benarus buckle, nearly 18 months, for my Benny Green.


















G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I see you are using it as it was designed to be used. Amazing pics my friend.
> G


Thank you! Yeah, if they don't work where I need them to, they get tossed.

#visconti


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Anonimo...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


What is that? Great looking watch for sure!

The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Trower44 said:


> What is that? Great looking watch for sure!


Thanks! Kaventsmann Acanthurus 1/1


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Move ass with movas...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like this one

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks to USMC0321which gifted the allusive Benarus buckle my search is over, which completes the look of this watch.
























Thank you USMC0321. 
G


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bronze-Cal...758674?hash=item2391126ad2:g:s2QAAOSwnw9Z7~j-


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Patina lost the fight today....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

have stock

http://stores.ebay.com/heimedallrwatche0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bronze-Cas...l-Edition-100WR-Mens-Watch-42MM-/152757765554


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Bronze 6105 Homage


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Distant cousins...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My first U-Boat, it had to be Bronze:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

stephenyi_2016 said:


> have stock
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/heimedallrwatche0
> 
> ...


Polite question, but you're not linked to the seller in any way?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

knightRider said:


> My first U-Boat, it had to be Bronze:
> 
> View attachment 12612601
> 
> ...


Nice. For anyone in the Baltimore/DC area, Little Treasury Jewelers in Crofton, MD is having a watch event today, and U-Boat is represented with special pricing. I saw an amazing bronze Chrono there, but so far out of my price range ($12K MSRP) that I didn't bother asking what kind of special pricing.

If that were in my price range, I would be posting a wrist shot. The watch was huge and yet felt amazingly wearable on the wrist.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TheHulaDance said:


> Distant cousins...


i am not so sure if they are related. That Aquadive is pure class my friend, in a diffrent league.
but I love them both. Enjoy them so cool.
G


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

delete


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Back to movas...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Polite question, but you're not linked to the seller in any way?


the seller in Ebay

http://stores.ebay.com/heimedallrwatche0


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying the Anonimo today. Have a great Sunday guys.
G


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW.
Awesome Pilctures..
this is the Coolest case back i've seen b-). but only wondering why they didn't do it out of Steel or Ti instead?.



knightRider said:


> My first U-Boat, it had to be Bronze:
> View attachment 12612603


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tony A.H said:


> WOW.
> Awesome Pilctures..
> this is the Coolest case back i've seen b-). but only wondering why they didn't do it out of Steel or Ti instead?.


Thanks. Prob went for bronze case back to be different as everyone else seems to use steel.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Thanks. Prob went for bronze case back to be different as everyone else seems to use steel.


Watch company's say when the bronze patina's it dirties your skin, however it is a belief that the patina's is very good for preventing rumatism.

Congrats on on that beautiful bronzo of yours KnightRider, it really is a beauty.
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobwellson









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Fully loaded.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

stephenyi_2016 said:


> View attachment 12620065


This one is GG?


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

darrenc said:


> This one is GG?


check details

http://stores.ebay.com/heimedallrwatche0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bronze-Automatic-Movement-100WR-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-/152754505767


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This arrived last night. I was too busy to take some proper shots. 









Its definitely a tough looking watch. Ok post some more when j have a bit of spare time.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Off to Salon QP in London on Friday to pick up my new Schofield Bronze beater, so till then.....


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> This arrived last night. I was too busy to take some proper shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. What is that?

Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

...a new interesting offer in the Bronze watch market from Christopher Ward :

C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600










Not too large; good thing for those of us with small wrists and addiction to Bronze Watches !!


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> ...a new interesting offer in the Bronze watch market from Christopher Ward :
> 
> C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600
> 
> ...


Agreed. Very tempted to buy in straightaway....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Watch company's say when the bronze patina's it dirties your skin, however it is a belief that the patina's is very good for preventing rumatism.
> 
> Congrats on on that beautiful bronzo of yours KnightRider, it really is a beauty.
> G


thanks!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

wedafuqawi said:


> Nice. What is that?
> 
> Sent from my K6000 Plus using Tapatalk


Gruppo ardito numerouno uno.










New addition to the stables.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Cw with the blue dial looks great, however they will do deals very soon, and I think £100 off is currently on the table in the UK.


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazimon on on a red leather nato


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

H2O Tungum Mono and Coral Prayer beads










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bank222 (Feb 24, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> ...a new interesting offer in the Bronze watch market from Christopher Ward :
> 
> C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600
> 
> ...


Really sharp looking watch! The blue goes so well with the bronze. Adding this to my wish list!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Gruppo ardito numerouno uno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a BEAUTIFUL watch. Will do some research into this I reckon.

Gav


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Have to say that I LOVE my custom made, one of a kind Zelos Hammerhead!















I also really enjoy my brass Ventus Mori Diver!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

I would really like to have one bronze diver watch. But they all seem to be so big (specially lug to lug)
I have a 6,8 inches wrist. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Used Halios Tropik B
Stevral Moray 42mm



Semper said:


> I would really like to have one bronze diver watch. But they all seem to be so big (specially lug to lug)
> I have a 6,8 inches wrist. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Used Halios Tropik B
> Stevral Moray 42mm


Thanks so much. The Halios looks great. I will check them out


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

An year ago I would not expect to show this one but not bad at all.

Very very different.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Mm bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers to bronzers!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Borealis









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Waiting for Trident Bronze.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Dueling bronze


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Semper said:


> Thanks so much. The Halios looks great. I will check them out


Halios is a great looking watch. Kinda hard to find tho (at least for me recently).

Last weekend I read thru much of this thread. I wasn't sure if I'd warm to a bronze/brass watch, so I went inexpensive for my first one. A brass 40mm Helson Shark Diver. A solid, inexpensive, easy to flip watch. I tried to be patient and have a natural patina, but it was just too bright. Now with just one egg treatment, I'll let it continue naturally from here. I like it. Not too large on my 7 1/2" wrist. Masculine. Currently on a cheap canvas nato I found on Amazon.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> Halios is a great looking watch. Kinda hard to find tho (at least for me recently).
> 
> Last weekend I read thru much of this thread. I wasn't sure if I'd warm to a bronze/brass watch, so I went inexpensive for my first one. A brass 40mm Helson Shark Diver. A solid, inexpensive, easy to flip watch. I tried to be patient and have a natural patina, but it was just too bright. Now with just one egg treatment, I'll let it continue naturally from here. I like it. Not too large on my 7 1/2" wrist. Masculine. Currently on a cheap canvas nato I found on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Wow. I really like this Helson bronze diver watch. I will check this brand out too. Thanks so much!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like they are making more of the brass Ventus Mori Diver (great watch... love mine!)

Here is the link
https://ventuswatches.com/collectio...552513177&mc_cid=680fe75eab&mc_eid=19e13004ab


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

New arrival, started a new thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/kaventsmann-please-post-pics-here-4563233.html#post44545449


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm waiting for delivery of an actual bronze watch, but for now I hope you guys don't mind brass...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Just received. Helson Bronze 42mm


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

New toxic 24mm strap.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

unsub073 said:


> New toxic 24mm strap.


Bronze hardware ??


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

DTDiver said:


> Bronze hardware ??


Yeap. The strap needs to get some saltwater time to match the watch. Here are the spec's from the website:



> These straps are a 1.32-1.4mm thick herringbone weave nylon (higher count of nylon than standard versions), sewn-in angled Toxic bronze CUSN8 hardware, 290mm long.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb timer 2









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Yeah I know it's brass and not bronze, but the patina is coming along...
I shouldn't have changed from the brass bezel but it's too late to change back now, it would mean removing most of the lovely grey/green patina.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Less about the watch and more about the strap


















Martu cork strap


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb timer 2









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on cobra.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Latest toy









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Christopher Ward Trident Bronze.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Less about the watch and more about the strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet. Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dan01 said:


> That is sweet. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.martuleather.com/store/...ch_strap_Cork_map_pattern_ref._M811-CV2_.html


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Helson Bronze 42mm


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Ancon M26 Tank

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

eric72 said:


> Christopher Ward Trident Bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need another bronze ... but I've succumbed. Too beautiful to let it go


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Some more shots to make you feel good about your purchase T3C


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Some more shots to make you feel good about your purchase T3C
> 
> View attachment 12675887
> 
> ...


I like the strap/bund |>

May I know who you got them from?

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

TheHulaDance said:


> Dueling bronze


Nice straps ! may I ask what they are - buckes also - and were did you get them ?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sure, it's a custom strap from opstraps, very well priced, and does incredible work. Posting a pic of another bund he made for me, very unique.

https://www.instagram.com/opstraps email is [email protected]


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have bronze buckles from other watches. The C60 trident bronze comes with 1 also. I have also bought some on the bay from arunas bronze buckles.



optiblu said:


> Nice straps ! may I ask what they are - buckes also - and were did you get them ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still here...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> Some more shots to make you feel good about your purchase T3C
> 
> View attachment 12675887
> 
> ...


Literally takes my breath away. Really hoping they come out with a 39MM or 40MM in 2018.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Without patina












with patina


















G:think:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New croc shoes for my Benarus






























G


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Luminated said:


>


That is a fine looking piece!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

New arrival, a hunk of Bronze from Nethuns!


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Walking dead....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


WOW!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


That looks like it would stop a tank!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


love it Graham, 
the way the bazel concaves in, awsome.
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

No patina yet, on CW rubber, very nice and comfy


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 12684921
> 
> 
> No patina yet, on CW rubber, very nice and comfy


Heeeyyyyy....brother..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

WOW! So much awesomeness in this thread! Spent a lot of today looking through most of the 333 pages. Tons of character across these pieces, from design and patina. Love it.


I always liked the Black Bay Bronze and then the Blue version blew me away. Both of those are kind of unattainable at the moment. Looking through here, I'm digging it some of these more affordable pieces. Might take a look at some of the smaller, sleeker options.

I'll be on the hunt for pictures of the CWard with some heavy aging and also the Steinhart Pilot 44.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

jgibbs3 said:


> WOW! So much awesomeness in this thread! Spent a lot of today looking through most of the 333 pages. Tons of character across these pieces, from design and patina. Love it.
> 
> 
> I always liked the Black Bay Bronze and then the Blue version blew me away. Both of those are kind of unattainable at the moment. Looking through here, I'm digging it some of these more affordable pieces. Might take a look at some of the smaller, sleeker options.
> ...


Maybe a Borealis Bull Shark Bronze on an Erika MN Strap could scratch that Tudor BBB itch. Sadly the Bull Shark is now only available pre-owned.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

double post


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

T3C said:


> Maybe a Borealis Bull Shark Bronze on an Erika MN Strap could scratch that Tudor BBB itch. Sadly the Bull Shark is now only available pre-owned.


It won't. Get the real thing.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

T3C said:


> Maybe a Borealis Bull Shark Bronze on an Erika MN Strap could scratch that Tudor BBB itch. Sadly the Bull Shark is now only available pre-owned.


Right now, I'm awaiting the Halios release. If I don't get one of those, I'll be opening up a bunch of options. Including saving for the BB, but not the Bronze Blue edition. That thing is like $7k now.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

taike said:


> It won't. Get the real thing.





jgibbs3 said:


> Right now, I'm awaiting the Halios release. If I don't get one of those, I'll be opening up a bunch of options. Including saving for the BB, but not the Bronze Blue edition. That thing is like $7k now.


I have been on the waiting list since pre-launch. And now it doesn't really appeal to me that much anymore. The one that is really growing on me is the Carl Brashear.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just to keep the hobby interesting, I've been buying some of my old watches back when they pop up.

Unfortunately, they've been through a few owners and don't come back in the same condition... no surprises here, life beats up bronze.

No choice but to strip/polish/rebuild this one and start over.

Bronze M53


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> Just to keep the hobby interesting, I've been buying some of my old watches back when they pop up.
> 
> Unfortunately, they've been through a few owners and don't come back in the same condition... no surprises here, life beats up bronze.
> 
> ...


If there only would be a source for that nice cases....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> Just to keep the hobby interesting, I've been buying some of my old watches back when they pop up.
> 
> Unfortunately, they've been through a few owners and don't come back in the same condition... no surprises here, life beats up bronze.
> 
> ...


A brilliant watch, something I wanted but have yet to get my hands on.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> Unfortunately, they've been through a few owners and don't come back in the same condition... no surprises here, life beats up bronze.


Very true for sure, but one of the charms of bronze to me.
That "lived in" look that all of that life wabi gives them.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


> A brilliant watch, something I wanted but have yet to get my hands on.


Yeah, definitely would be fun for a guy with your patina talents. I've bought/sold this one twice and keep coming back to it. Plus, can't beat Lüm-Tec service. Still shocked at what they've done free-of-charge over the years.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Really like Lum-Tec. Don't know if they modify their movements, but mine have super smooth movement and winding!


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

I got the buckles from Amazon and put them on other straps I had. Seems like the best option for these.



optiblu said:


> Nice straps ! may I ask what they are - buckes also - and were did you get them ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Hammerhead









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TheHulaDance said:


> I got the buckles from Amazon and put them on other straps I had. Seems like the best option for these.


Are they real brass / bronze? Do you have a link?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Buckles,









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Recent strap addition...RIOS1931 for Panatime Olive...


----------



## ODYSSEUS/OSMY (Mar 28, 2017)

This thread make me fall in love for bronze watches.​


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Got this guy on today. Beautiful sunny day in Sydney.










Can almost
Taste the weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Inspired by USMC0321 polished Lum-Tec,.....I polished my Cobre3.......fancied a new patina
G


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't feel like writing the whole thing again, 
but heads up Bronze lovers...

See post: #10


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12697283
> 
> Inspired by USMC0321 polished Lum-Tec,.....I polished my Cobre3.......fancied a new patina
> G


Great looking watch. What did you use for polishing and how long did it take?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12697283
> Inspired by USMC0321 polished Lum-Tec,.....I polished my Cobre3.......fancied a new patina G


 The polishing looks great. I recently used citric acid to remove the patina from mine and give it a fresh start.


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> I don't feel like writing the whole thing again,
> but heads up Bronze lovers...
> 
> See post: #10


Any news on the price and availability?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Great looking watch. What did you use for polishing and how long did it take?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Ben,
i use this stuff called Silvo, looks like cotton wool with a infused with a very light chemical, tear a bit off and rub on the watch then wipe off, comes off straight away, 
the whole watch took about 5 minutes


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies Ben, really difficult to post on WUS at the moment. Especially pictures 
G


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

crt43 said:


> Any news on the price and availability?


Hi

All the information I have is below the images in that other post. Sorry I didn't realize Tapatalk would load all the Instagram images, so it's a bit of scrolling.

Short answer is Soon and I don't know how $$ it will be

All the info you need to follow the progress is in that last post also. 
(The sites, the people to follow on IG, Facebook etc)

I won't be following this release now, having decided to hang on to my $$. It's a beaut though...

Cheers


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12698133
> View attachment 12698135
> View attachment 12698135
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks very much!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

New shoes....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobwellson









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fast after the release. Nice. 
Any more pics?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

jtbr said:


> That's fast after the release. Nice.
> Any more pics?


Here you go. Pardon the poor pics.
































































The black flume dial is much classier and cheaper as well. It dresses up very well. But I am sort of a dress down guy thus went with the green dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for the extra pics. Nicely taken. 
I just ordered the green dial tool.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Got this guy on today. Beautiful sunny day in Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks amazing, love the strap also. Congrats & enjoy.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Already classic. In 2 days eterna will arise. Can it compete?









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield arrives Monday!!

Been a looooonnnnnggggg wait


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Schofield arrives Monday!!
> 
> Been a looooonnnnnggggg wait


Congrats!

Let me guess: it's the raw version?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

In fact a special one off raw version, without the sandblasted finish!!

Pays to deal with small bespoke firms, you can get exactly what you want.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Happy Friday to those on my side of the world. Bring on the weekend!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

My first bronze. The Aluminum Bronze Borealis Oceanaut. The bonus- The Nh35 is accurate as my Eta 2824 of my Craps Tornado. So, all good for now- waiting to see the Aluminum Bronze patina.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

aw17 said:


> My first bronze. The Aluminum Bronze Borealis Oceanaut. The bonus- The Nh35 is accurate as my Eta 2824 of my Craps Tornado. So, all good for now- waiting to see the Aluminum Bronze patina.
> 
> View attachment 12715807


Great choice for first bronze!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good, what do you think so far?



T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks good, what do you think so far?


1. not a cheap watch but better value than the Helson FF homage
2. fit and finish is very good
3. attention to details is exceptional eg the lume pip and markers are actually green, every light and not easily captured by camera. subtle but it does jump out at you
4. like the way the bezel is crafted. have always like raised markers then engraved ones
5. leather strap is very soft but doesn't scream quality
6. like the vintage lume as well
7. would have preferred a no-date but it is not intrusive
8. like the second hand
9. watch sits very well on my rounded wrist

On the whole, I like it very much


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still enjoying my only bronzo.

Have a great night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Naughty new arrival, PAM homage, bronze style:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Black Bracelet


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

One more...


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bronze and snow...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Just received this on Friday, my first bronze diver.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Man those things photograph well. One day... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awsome pic 
G


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

CW









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome pic
> G


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

24 hours till I get this baby!!

Xmas comes early this year!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> 24 hours till I get this baby!!
> 
> Xmas comes early this year!!
> 
> View attachment 12729619


Great taste on your part. 
Schofield turns out some gorgeous watches that we don't see enough of on the Forums.
Looking forward to seeing your pic's when it arrives.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 12730401
> 
> 
> View attachment 12730405


Natural process or forced patina?

Love the Carl Brashear


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

T3C said:


> Natural process or forced patina?
> 
> Love the Carl Brashear


Evant Tropic Bronze was forced patina.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jtbr said:


> Evant Tropic Bronze was forced patina.


What did you use to force it, seems very light.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Luminated said:


> What did you use to force it, seems very light.


A few drops of liver of sulphur in a small bowl of water, quick dip in there and followed by very light buff with jewellery polish cloth.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jtbr said:


> A few drops of liver of sulphur in a small bowl of water, quick dip in there and followed by very light buff with jewellery polish cloth.


Was the water cold or warm (not hot), I find if you place the watch case in separate container of warm water for a minute or so before placing it in a container with LOS and similar temperature water the process works a bit better and quicker.

Also get so Bi-carb soda into a third container with water, about a level teaspoon as this neutralizes the process afterwards. Then dry and buff as necessary.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As supplied on a green tweed strap, I could have had any style but chose an unusual one that I haven't already got.

I will do a better post with box etc, as it really is something!!

Lovin it!!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Was the water cold or warm (not hot), I find if you place the watch case in separate container of warm water for a minute or so before placing it in a container with LOS and similar temperature water the process works a bit better and quicker.
> 
> Also get so Bi-carb soda into a third container with water, about a level teaspoon as this neutralizes the process afterwards. Then dry and buff as necessary.


Thanks for the tip. I did not use warm water. 
Might try that in the future if given another chance.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

jtbr said:


> Thanks for the tip. I did not use warm water.
> Might try that in the future if given another chance.


This is just a theory I have based on my own experiments: The patina develops faster and "better" if you clean the watch first. And by cleaning I mean dip it in lemon drink, soda etc stripping it of existing patina until the bare metal is exposed. Could be some factory oil or other coatings that are hindering the patina process. Didnt seem necessary for subsequent treatments.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

T3C said:


> This is just a theory I have based on my own experiments: The patina develops faster and "better" if you clean the watch first. And by cleaning I mean dip it in lemon drink, soda etc stripping it of existing patina until the bare metal is exposed. Could be some factory oil or other coatings that are hindering the patina process. Didnt seem necessary for subsequent treatments.


Very true and I'd also avoid using a polishing cloth as they usually contain a chemical that slows the patina process from developing, if you feel a need to rub off some of the patina I find a green scrubbing pad used for cleaning pots and pans brilliant but use with a very light touch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12731913
> View attachment 12731921
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning Clive, absolutely Stunning mate.
G


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12731913
> View attachment 12731921
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the watch, especially the caseback which is quite unusual.

Those are proper mansized screws for changing the straps, I'm guessing this will push the L2L length by a 2 or 3mm.


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

yaaay, after 9 long months,my Eterna Kontiki Bronze arrived :-!

number 156/300


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Bronze 1000 metri









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Barn0081 said:


> yaaay, after 9 long months,my Eterna Kontiki Bronze arrived :-!
> 
> number 156/300


Truly unique,
Give us more, more


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning Clive, absolutely Stunning mate.
> G


Thanks buddy, been a long wait but worth it!!

Gotta start the Patina now, and just for a change will let it go natural.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Barn0081 said:


> yaaay, after 9 long months,my Eterna Kontiki Bronze arrived :-!
> 
> number 156/300


Thats a real beauty!!

Only stopped getting one when the Schofield BB2 arrived on the scene.


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Love this watch...


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thats a real beauty!!
> 
> Only stopped getting one when the Schofield BB2 arrived on the scene.


yea the Patinated Bronze Schofield BB2 is a stunner, out of my price range though


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

That one has obviously passed me by. I like it, what is it ?



knightRider said:


> Naughty new arrival, PAM homage, bronze style:
> 
> View attachment 12718625


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Barn0081 said:


> yaaay, after 9 long months,my Eterna Kontiki Bronze arrived :-!
> 
> number 156/300


congrats, a real beauty 
G


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigvic said:


> That one has obviously passed me by. I like it, what is it ?


https://tc-9watches.mysimplestore.com/products/tc-9-nacy-watch-in-bronze


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Barn0081 said:


> yaaay, after 9 long months,my Eterna Kontiki Bronze arrived :-!
> 
> number 156/300


Congrats! Love that dial


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Switched from today's work bronze to evening bronze:


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Got this watch about a week ago. I wanted to try my first bronze and I have to say that I'm not impressed at all. :-( Bronze is not for me. I didn't even tried it on the wrist.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

romseyman said:


> Got this watch about a week ago. I wanted to try my first bronze and I have to say that I'm not impressed at all. :-( Bronze is not for me. I didn't even tried it on the wrist.


Sorry to hear about your disappointment. On a brighter note, it shouldn't be too difficult to move it given its rarity.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20 on leather nato strap n edc









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

T3C said:


> Sorry to hear about your disappointment. On a brighter note, it shouldn't be too difficult to move it given its rarity.


Yes, this doesn't worry me at all. It will be easy to sell.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

T3C said:


> Sorry to hear about your disappointment. On a brighter note, it shouldn't be too difficult to move it given its rarity.


Whats not to like!! Beautiful piece, and after all the grief you had getting it as well!! I assume it's the watch you got from Jura??

The one you got was probably destined for me, as I had a deposit down, but cancelled it and got the BB2 raw from Schofield instead.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

romseyman said:


> Got this watch about a week ago. I wanted to try my first bronze and I have to say that I'm not impressed at all. :-( Bronze is not for me. I didn't even tried it on the wrist.


Tell me do you look at images of other people's bronzos and kind of fancied the look, it might be as simple as a strap swap could change your opinion of the watch.

I reckon it would look mint on a nice padded black leather.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Whats not to like!! Beautiful piece, and after all the grief you had getting it as well!! I assume it's the watch you got from Jura??
> 
> The one you got was probably destined for me, as I had a deposit down, but cancelled it and got the BB2 raw from Schofield instead.


Yes, that's the one from Jura.
It's bronze that I don't like live. Maybe it was the one destined for you, maybe not. I 've paid back in August so a while ago.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

romseyman said:


> Got this watch about a week ago. I wanted to try my first bronze and I have to say that I'm not impressed at all. :-( Bronze is not for me. I didn't even tried it on the wrist.


Beautiful piece [bezel apart].
To me you should have tried a cheaper brass/bronze watch first, to see if you like it, the way its changing in time and the different shades it assumes. 
People usually start with brass [i did] and then move to bronze if they are satisfied with it and wanna try a better alloy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

My borealis Oceanaut. After a month the patina shows. The yellowish bright case became darker- light brown. I am glad I chose the aluminum bronze because the patina grows equal all over the case- amount and color.
I changed to a Hadley Roma canvas strap but I think I will return to the Borealis's original leather strap.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12742535


That's a beauty Clive. Wear it in good health my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

Memphis Belle Predator Heritage

CuSn8 Marine Bronze

Wr 300 m ISO 6425 compliant

ETA 2824-2


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Ventus Mori (Brass)


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

romseyman said:


> Got this watch about a week ago. I wanted to try my first bronze and I have to say that I'm not impressed at all. :-( Bronze is not for me. I didn't even tried it on the wrist.


VERY functional bezel ... I really like how the elapsed time is shown in smaller numerals directly on the bezel ...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


EASILY my favourite oris. If it were a tad bigger I'd be wearing one now. Enjoy!!

Oh, great pic also 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wrong date, I know.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Wow, nice patina on the bezel.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 12749575


what model is that?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

knightRider said:


> what model is that?


Aquatico Dolphin.


----------



## nanotech9 (May 16, 2011)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12725783


Very nice... love the strap too... what is it?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back to the gruppo today. Patina is getting there. I'm still on the fence weather to polish back to new or not as I bought it 2nd hand and I'd like to see original colour.










Few shots off the couch with my feet up. The Zulu is the original that came with my DLC puck. It's a perfect match colour wise and there is a subtle reflective spec in the material that catches the eye.

I'd highly recommend gruppo ardito to anyone. There really is a hand made charm to the watch.

Have a safe weekend friends. And s wonderful Christmas. Can't wait to see all the new bronzos in the new year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Back to the gruppo today. Patina is getting there. I'm still on the fence weather to polish back to new or not as I bought it 2nd hand and I'd like to see original colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I dunno, man... that's looking pretty good! Great pick on the strap too. You've about had me sold on that model many times over. Just don't wear the Kraken enough though.
> 
> Happy holiday to you as well; you'll be celebrating well before most of us down there.


I like the look of the kraken. But for me there is way too much watch for the actual size of the dial. If that makes sense. It was your recommendation that pushed me over the line on this one by the way.

Thanks as always mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

have to go with my Anonimo today


















really enjoy all your pics.

G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Had an ammo can vs Maranez bronze incident yesterday... Maranez lost. Had no choice but to strip it, smooth it out and age it:










Anyway; had use for a bronze with tritium combo today...

Energia


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Movas Diver. Still a very nice one.. you do not see often.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Xmas to all my patinated pals on the thread with the best watches!!

Have a good one guys.

Clive


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

A bronze and a cigar for yet another 70° Palm Springs Xmas. Happy holiday to you all!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Decided to take the H2O for a Christmas backcountry hike. Normally only run my dedicated tool watch for these expeditions (Suunto Traverse) however decided to change it up for once given I wasn't venturing anywhere too far.









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## KINGPIN (Jul 14, 2008)

I’ve really taken a likeing to the look of bronze divers. I have my eyes on a Zelos Hammerhead.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

KINGPIN said:


> I've really taken a likeing to the look of bronze divers. I have my eyes on a Zelos Hammerhead.


They seem like great value. I quite like the dial and line combo too.

It would seem pretty risk free as resale is very good also. Jump in!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Back to the gruppo today. Patina is getting there. I'm still on the fence weather to polish back to new or not as I bought it 2nd hand and I'd like to see original colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the CuSn12 Bronze used by Gruppo Ardito is better with a uniform patina like yours. Without patina it's like this:


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

CW Trident









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KINGPIN (Jul 14, 2008)

Pulled the trigger. Now the wait


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Natural patina is still getting darker


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

SimOS X said:


> I think that the CuSn12 Bronze used by Gruppo Ardito is better with a uniform patina like yours. Without patina it's like this:


Agreed. That looks a bit too bright.

Appreciate the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

On a new pair of "sand" shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


I really like that Gruppo Gamma. I looked for one for a long time before I gave up trying to find one preowned.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Doing some manly badass stuff today baking a cake for my daughters birthday tomorrow


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Pulled the trigger. Now the wait


I love mine!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PetrosD said:


> I really like that Gruppo Gamma. I looked for one for a long time before I gave up trying to find one preowned.


Thanks my friend! I love the shape of this case.

Tapawatch


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

SimOS X said:


> Memphis Belle Predator Heritage
> 
> CuSn8 Marine Bronze
> 
> ...


Such a shame, this watch is awesome, but having NO second hand would drive me nuts !


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Carcharhinus today


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn, all these lovely bronzos!
Wallet severly hammered in 2017!
Must remember to keep away from this thread:-d


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ventus Mori Brass on a black nato strap...


----------



## unpleasantness (Jun 13, 2014)

Some great pics of some of the most hideous timepieces I've ever seen. They look like prop watches for "Captain Nemo Vs. the Lost Sea Slug." And people actually paid money for these things? I blame the internet.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

unpleasantness said:


> Some great pics of some of the most hideous timepieces I've ever seen. They look like prop watches for "Captain Nemo Vs. the Lost Sea Slug." And people actually paid money for these things? I blame the internet.


thanks for the constructive comments, I learn something every day...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

unpleasantness said:


> Some great pics of some of the most hideous timepieces I've ever seen. They look like prop watches for "Captain Nemo Vs. the Lost Sea Slug." And people actually paid money for these things? I blame the internet.


A quick flick through your other posts. All negative. Only one thread started.

Maybe head back to the Apple forum and start flaming people wearing the wrong models of the iWatch.

Zzz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Appropriate backround


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

aw17 said:


> Appropriate backround


Great patina, has it developed naturally?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Unpleasantness, please feel free to skip this thread from now on!!

Popping up and trolling will get you membership of another online community quicker than you ever imagined!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

daforg said:


> Great patina, has it developed naturally?


 Yes , naturally after a month and half. The color is now brown with a little trace of yellow.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Night time shot- H2O Kalmar









Sent using Apple II+ Darth Vader version


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy new year to all my Bronzed friends!!

May 2018 bring you wealth and good health!!

And me a Panerai 671!!

)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

unpleasantness said:


> Some great pics of some of the most hideous timepieces I've ever seen. They look like prop watches for "Captain Nemo Vs. the Lost Sea Slug." And people actually paid money for these things? I blame the internet.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, no doubt some here I personally wouldn't own but others that are a little "out here" I actually admire.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

aw17 said:


> Yes , naturally after a month and half. The color is now brown with a little trace of yellow.


Seriously quick patina developed, may I ask where you are because it would take two years for any of mine to develop a patina that dark.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Luminated said:


> Seriously quick patina developed, may I ask where you are because it would take two years for any of mine to develop a patina that dark.


Yes. I am from Israel. Maybe the quick patina reflects more the case material - Aluminum Bronze. The weather here this season is quite average and calm - around 20 degrees.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FRIENDS






G


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Did you see how much a used one sold for the other day? crazy

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oris-Carl-Brashear-Limited-edition-bronze-watch-divers-Sxty-Five-42-automatic/253321866320?hash=item3afb28ec50:g:hLgAAOSwa81aOkut


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Another stunner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Barn0081 said:


> Did you see how much a used one sold for the other day? crazy
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oris-Carl-Brashear-Limited-edition-bronze-watch-divers-Sxty-Five-42-automatic/253321866320?hash=item3afb28ec50:g:hLgAAOSwa81aOkut


?crazy!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autumnwind (Feb 27, 2017)

Love the patinated bronze cases . But I find that it’s quite unpredictable how they mature, and that’s the main put off for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

What puts one man off, excited the next. 

I think it’s very interesting how things change at different speeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

All part of the fun with bronze or brass watches!!

If you don't like the way it is going just tomato ketchup it and it will be back to new.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding photo. Clearly you have been watching big Clive. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice try but a little bit too much tail!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Haha you can't fault me for looking up to the big man 

Yup he's my inspiration 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

im also guilty. Something about the way he folds the band...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I can do classes in watch strap folding for anyone interested??


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> I can do classes in watch strap folding for anyone interested??


Yes please

Bigclive strap folding masterclass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> im also guilty. Something about the way he folds the band...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Barn0081 said:


> Did you see how much a used one sold for the other day? crazy
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oris-Car...866320?hash=item3afb28ec50:g:hLgAAOSwa81aOkut


But dude, this is the best looking bronze watch IMO. I still wouldn't pay that much for it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

New arrival, super bad Nethuns skull thingy!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fits beautiful on the wrist and very comfortable....but impossible to fold this strap.
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> New arrival, super bad Nethuns skull thingy!
> 
> View attachment 12777573
> 
> ...


Looking good. I think this will look awesome once the case darkens a bit. Should be a nice contrast to the face.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looking good. I think this will look awesome once the case darkens a bit. Should be a nice contrast to the face.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, at the moment the match between case and dial just looks unnatural. Bloody nice looking case though, I wonder if they do any more traditional dial designs?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Luminated said:


> Agreed, at the moment the match between case and dial just looks unnatural. Bloody nice looking case though, I wonder if they do any more traditional dial designs?


Yeah they do. They also make some nice looking budget bronzos. Jump on militare watch and have a look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yeah they do. They also make some nice looking budget bronzos. Jump on militare watch and have a look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just took a look, their cheaper ones are quite nice. Looked through the rest of the watches on their website, man there is some far out designs. lol


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sure is! Some really nice ones that iv never heard of also. 

Have a great day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats! So sweet, & it'll age up real nice too!


knightRider said:


> New arrival, super bad Nethuns skull thingy!





knightRider said:


> View attachment 12777573
> 
> 
> View attachment 12777575
> ...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Luminated said:


> ..... I wonder if they do any more traditional dial designs?


Love the Nethuns, here's a pic that's gonna "go away" in a few days as my Photobucket is about to expire..


garydusa said:


>


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The watches keep on coming!
New arrival, Seiko homage on bronze :-d


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Poor man's Komandirskie brass mod.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12734581
> 
> 
> View attachment 12734583


Hi everyone - what is this please?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ventus Mori Diver



jdelage said:


> Hi everyone - what is this please?


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks. They changed it a bit I see. Lovely watch.


----------



## mbaezo (Jan 22, 2016)

H2o Orca


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking watch and a perfect Patina



aw17 said:


> Appropriate backround


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

first time i've seen this one. looks Great.:-!



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12740211


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope this is a sclose as I ever get to a bronze diver addiction.






This is a TIMEX easy reader in a dive style.It's dimensions are quite modest at a width of 39.5 mm lug to lug is 42 mm and thickness is less than 10 mm.






Here is a side view. Of Course wr is only 30 meters at best.Perhaps if I had more income I might be tempted but really at present I have no desire for one.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

mbaezo said:


> View attachment 12789187
> View attachment 12789189
> H2o Orca


Super cool bronze clasp. Only other one I can think of is the Steinhart one.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> Super cool bronze clasp. Only other one I can think of is the Steinhart one.


steinhart clasp is SS. color doesn't change


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

jdelage said:


> Thanks. They changed it a bit I see. Lovely watch.


Ventus did not change the Mori. I modded mine by replacing the dial.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Ventus did not change the Mori. I modded mine by replacing the dial.


I was guessing as much!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys, I asked in another bronze thread, but got no reply:
What's up with Benarus these days? 
I'd love that 40mm brass Moray, but I've been reading about company changing names and so on, while the website is still up. So how is it now?



redzebra said:


> Ventus did not change the Mori.  I modded mine by replacing the dial.


I see it is NH35 powered, does it take regular 29mm seiko dial (like yobokies, dagaz, etc.)?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

konax said:


> Hey guys, I asked in another bronze thread, but got no reply:
> What's up with Benarus these days?
> I'd love that 40mm brass Moray, but I've been reading about company changing names and so on, while the website is still up. So how is it now?
> 
> I see it is NH35 powered, does it take regular 29mm seiko dial (like yobokies, dagaz, etc.)?


Yes it has NH35, but from my recollection the dial is larger than 29. I tried to check on it for you but the Raffles site has been in maintenance for several days so I could not get the exact size. I do remember that I used two sided adhesive to hold the dial down since it is not compatible with NH35 which means one has to snip off the dial feet. Also the color of the markers as purchased was bright so to get a color that is closer to that of the hands and bezel lume I soaked it in coffee for a week which of course made it loose the lume. As you can see it took a little work to get it to where it is at now, as such it may not be worth the trouble for you but I enjoyed the modding process. Sorry, I could not get you the exact size of the dial.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Yes it has NH35, but from my recollection the dial is larger than 29. I tried to check on it for you but the Raffles site has been in maintenance for several days so I could not get the exact size. I do remember that I used two sided adhesive to hold the dial down since it is not compatible with NH35 which means one has to snip off the dial feet. Also the color of the markers as purchased was bright so to get a color that is closer to that of the hands and bezel lume I soaked it in coffee for a week which of course made it loose the lume. As you can see it took a little work to get it to where it is at now, as such it may not be worth the trouble for you but I enjoyed the modding process. Sorry, I could not get you the exact size of the dial.


I figured that the dial might be bigger, judging by the pictures. I like the Mori design overall, but the dial is a bit bland IMO, and changing it would greatly improve the looks. 
I checked the Raffles store on ebay and this kind of Seamaster dial is 31.15 mm
Thank you so much for the detailed answer, you built a very nice watch.


----------



## mbaezo (Jan 22, 2016)

Is mod H20 bucle 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 on stingray shoes.










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one as well. Looks and feels clunky in hand but it really wears quite comfortably.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

mbaezo said:


> View attachment 12789187
> View attachment 12789189
> H2o Orca


That's a very cool bronze watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Do you guys know of a slimmer bronze watch, I have an Evant and I love the face but I am not a fan of the thickness.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Do you guys know of a slimmer bronze watch, I have an Evant and I love the face but I am not a fan of the thickness.


Ventus Mori Diver is nice and slim, but brass not bronze.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 at about 15 meters and ready to ascend ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Do you guys know of a slimmer bronze watch, I have an Evant and I love the face but I am not a fan of the thickness.


Steinhart, but different bronze alloy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

+1 on the Steinhart, excellent quality at a great price.

About as slim as you will get in a Bronze auto.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

konax said:


> Hey guys, I asked in another bronze thread, but got no reply:
> What's up with Benarus these days?
> I'd love that 40mm brass Moray, but I've been reading about company changing names and so on, while the website is still up. So how is it now?
> 
> I see it is NH35 powered, does it take regular 29mm seiko dial (like yobokies, dagaz, etc.)?


Benarus was the original name before changing to stevral (steve and ralph). They stopped their alliance and raloh changed the name back to benarus, steve is going with raven.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It's brass, but no bronze available in the 40mm size...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

kendalw3 said:


> Ventus Mori Diver is nice and slim, but brass not bronze.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thank you, I will have to check it out.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

taike said:


> Steinhart, but different bronze alloy


I have heard great things about Steinhart.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Do you guys know of a slimmer bronze watch, I have an Evant and I love the face but I am not a fan of the thickness.


The Evant is in fact one of the thinnest on the market. It measures 13.5mm, same as the Borealis Oceanaut.

The Steinhart may look slimmer but actually measures 14.5mm, same as the Borealis Bullshark. The Chris Ward Trident is a hair under 14mm but still thicker than the Evant.

The Steinhart and CW may appear slimmer because of their L2L in relation to the mid case and diameter, and if these proportions suit you better then yeah ...

Please bear in mind these are supposedly divers with most of them having ubiquitous off-the-shelf movements. A certain minimum thickness is to be expected.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12795907
> View attachment 12795909
> View attachment 12795911


That's a stunner Clive. Love the simple face and bezel. What are the dimensions. Oh, stunning case back too. Great pics as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's supposed to be bronze, not PVD or DLC!! LOL



USMC0321 said:


>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Bracelet








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> That's a stunner Clive. Love the simple face and bezel. What are the dimensions. Oh, stunning case back too. Great pics as always.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, yes I'm loving it.

Its a 44mil case narrowing to 42 at the top, lug 2 lug is 52mil, height may be a problem to some at 13mil and it does wear big.

But with bronze I like big!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> It's supposed to be bronze, not PVD or DLC!! LOL


Ill allow it this time as he's a regular!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12796461


Hi - could someone tell me what this is? I'm puzzled by the no branding. Is it a mod'ed Venturi Mori?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just Saw that Squale released a new Bronze Their 50atmos model in Bronze, with crown and date at the 2 o'clock 
position.

G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

TC 9









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks buddy, yes I'm loving it.
> 
> Its a 44mil case narrowing to 42 at the top, lug 2 lug is 52mil, height may be a problem to some at 13mil and it does wear big.
> 
> But with bronze I like big!!


Agreed. Glad you like it mate. I checked their website. Looks like top quality gear.

Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Just Saw that Squale released a new Bronze Their 50atmos model in Bronze, with crown and date at the 2 o'clock
> position.
> 
> G


Here is a video review.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

jdelage said:


> Hi - could someone tell me what this is? I'm puzzled by the no branding. Is it a mod'ed Venturi Mori?


Yes, there was a small dialogue about this a little way back. Ventus Mori Diver modified with a different dial.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

that is some serious Patina. looks Great but a little flat.
i think a little rubbing off with a soft cloth to expose the angles would look wicked GOOD. IMO of course.



USMC0321 said:


>


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing my 40mm Brass SharkDiver today on this green Horween Chromexcel leather. You might think that this is too much green, you'd be wrong...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

househalfman said:


> You might think that this is too much green, you'd be wrong...


No such thing as too much green. Great combo.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some may be green with envy...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Wearing my 40mm Brass SharkDiver today on this green Horween Chromexcel leather. You might think that this is too much green, you'd be wrong...


I have that same strap on order to pair with my green dial Evant bronze diver. Looking forward to seeing how it looks and you're pics give me a great idea of how it will pair.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Nethuns









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's my brass Helson Shark Diver MOP (40mm)


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12806751


Is that the BB2?

I want to get this watch but I'm torn between the raw & patinated version. Which one is it?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Love green


















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Strap change, Horween leather












G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Same here...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some fabulous new Bronze on here today!!

Keep em coming guys.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The BB2 is starting to patinate nicely with daily wear.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Some fabulous new Bronze on here today!!
> 
> Keep em coming guys.


As you wish...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


Any chance I can have my dust cap back. LOL

Man that's one seriously big crown.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on PVD mesh. Enjoying a bracelet on the bronze case.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Tried to capture a bit of moodiness in this shot.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Zelos turbine, the turbine movement is a sight to behold!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Ha ha Congrats!! So you did get it! That was fast! Looks fantastic! The turbine is a very cool attribute and creative take. Enjoy! ^^^


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Ha ha Congrats!! So you did get it! That was fast! Looks fantastic! The turbine is a very cool attribute and creative take. Enjoy! ^^^


thanks, Adam. Got it from a Euro source.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

wmv said:


>


That's a beautiful diver


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening switch up:


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Which one is this?


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 12768051


I meant this


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

williemored said:


> I meant this


Aquatico dolphin


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm addicted!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Petram said:


> View attachment 12825265


that's nice n chunky. What is that?


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

It's "my" watch 
I wanted a Kaventsmann so bad, but couldn't afford one, so I made my own watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Petram said:


> It's "my" watch
> I wanted a Kaventsmann so bad, but couldn't afford one, so I made my own watch


He's been making these for years; amazing watches. He posted one on here before that was such great quality, everyone just assumed it was another Kaventsmann/Immelmann and moved on. Been following this work closely as I'm sure we'll see more great pieces. Wouldn't be surprised if a few of us own some of these in the future... I would definitely buy them. Outstanding!


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Latest project, but not quite finished.


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks 
Actually made the black/orange for my self, but I am willing to part with it ;-)
Am I allowed to say that in this forum? 


USMC0321 said:


> He's been making these for years; amazing watches. He posted one on here before that was such great quality, everyone just assumed it was another Kaventsmann/Immelmann and moved on. Been following this work closely as I'm sure we'll see more great pieces. Wouldn't be surprised if a few of us own some of these in the future... I would definitely buy them. Outstanding!


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

I make these because it is fun 


USMC0321 said:


> He's been making these for years; amazing watches. He posted one on here before that was such great quality, everyone just assumed it was another Kaventsmann/Immelmann and moved on. Been following this work closely as I'm sure we'll see more great pieces. Wouldn't be surprised if a few of us own some of these in the future... I would definitely buy them. Outstanding!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Kaventsmann... Me like...


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Petram said:


> Latest project, but not quite finished.
> View attachment 12825951


Wow! That looks great. I did a quick scan of your profile and saw some of your other builds. Fantastic work. Please share what your future builds look like, I know there are a lot of folks that love that style of watch.

Keep up the good work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank You 
It's no secret that I love the Kaventsmann style, with big bulky cases,and I try very hard to not copy Michaels watches, but it is hard as they are sooo cool (hope he doesn't sue me for it, as it is not ment as copies, but rather tributes to his work).


Bendodds360 said:


> Wow! That looks great. I did a quick scan of your profile and saw some of your other builds. Fantastic work. Please share what your future builds look like, I know there are a lot of folks that love that style of watch.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awa (Aug 28, 2015)

Have any of you tried the Maranez watches in steel? How are they compared to their bronze brothers?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Which of those bronze divers is easiest to wear under a long sleeve shirt? Wears "smaller" than its actual size?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The Armida A7/8 brass watches are only 13mm height as is the bronze Christopher Ward, these would be perfect to wear under a shirt.


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Just "almost" finished this one today.
Just test assembled the watch, and still need to polish/brush the case/caseback, make a new crystal and apply lume to the bezel and dial.
The bezel rotates both ways, with 60 clicks,and I was thinking of replacing the screw at 12 on the bezel, with a small fingerscrew, so you can lock the bezel.



































Sorry for the picture quality... Will make some better ones tomorrow, when the watch is all done.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bronze Trident









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

The watch got finished today 










































There is a bit more pics and info on the "Let's see your build" thread.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Love this watch Graham,
Helsos best watch I think, the Pothole, that is a serious patina, looks good with the black dial.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Petram said:


> The watch got finished today
> View attachment 12834283


Amazing work; I'd wear that daily with pride! Outstanding.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love this watch Graham,
> Helsos best watch I think, the Pothole, that is a serious patina, looks good with the black dial.
> G


Thanks! The guy I bought it from burned it badly by doing an extended amonia treatment on it. I replaced the seals and stripped it down, but the finish was still shot.

The only way to go was DARK, as seen by an earlier post. I've let it wear down on its own. Hard to see in the photos, but it's spotted finish matches the camouflage buffalo strap pretty well. Very comfortable and highly recommended watch.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


What model is this please?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What model is this please?


Unfortunately, it's a Frankenwatch; 47 Sub case & back, Crazy Chick dial that I polished and lumed, hand lathed raised crystal, with a ST2555.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening switch


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Evening switch


Is that the 6000 meters?
What's the thickness on that beauty?


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Amazing work; I'd wear that daily with pride! Outstanding.


Thank You
Overall, I'm pretty pleased with the result, but it won't get any wrist time on me, as it is a bit to big for my wrist...
48mm without the crown, and 23mm thick


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Amazing work; I'd wear that daily with pride! Outstanding.


Thank You
Overall, I'm pretty pleased with the result, but it won't get any wrist time on me, as it is a bit to big for my wrist...
48mm without the crown, and 23mm thick


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Petram said:


> Is that the 6000 meters?
> What's the thickness on that beauty?


It's the Hadal II&#8230; 12,000m tested depth rating. 25mm thick case with a 15mm crystal. It has a width of 49mm and is surprisingly wearable. Some may find it too heavy; there is an aluminum version available from Carlson.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> It's the Hadal II&#8230; 12,000m tested depth rating. 25mm thick case with a 15mm crystal. It has a width of 49mm and is surprisingly wearable. Some may find it too heavy; there is an aluminum version available from Carlson.


And you can actually wear a shirt with it.......

...... short sleeved one. LOL


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Luminated said:


> And you can actually wear a shirt with it.......
> 
> ...... short sleeved one. LOL


Of course it should be a short sleve... Who would hide a watch like that? I know that I wouldn't ;-)


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Petram said:


> The watch got finished today
> View attachment 12834283
> 
> View attachment 12834285
> ...


This one has found a new home in California 
Thank You Graham, and best of luck with it


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


These are the 3 watches that got me started on this addiction. My own version of these early birds










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My favorite watch today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fabulous with the green dial!! And great Patina as well.

Regret selling mine, but she went along with a lot of other beloved pieces in the great (Unsuccessful) Bronzo chase.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Petram said:


> This one has found a new home in California
> Thank You Graham, and best of luck with it


Damn. I waited too long.

Congrats graham.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Damn. I waited too long.
> 
> Congrats graham.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might get another chance ;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Pictures as of today. 
she's tanning pretty well, but seems to take her time very slowly.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Doing a rerun with this one


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tony A.H said:


> Pictures as of today.
> she's tanning pretty well, but seems to take her time very slowly.


Be gone from my thread

you are not welcome here!!!

Damn your Panerai Bronzo!!!

Goes and sits in corner puts head under arm and blubs loudly!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My consolation prize.

View attachment 12844613

View attachment 12844617


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

That's a handsome helson!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

good one/



bigclive2011 said:


> Be gone from my thread
> 
> you are not welcome here!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What's the second crown for Graham??

Is that for the internal time lapse bezel??

Looks great though, nice piece.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Patina is really starting to come in now on this baby, greens going on and some reds round the lugs.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12854437
> View attachment 12854449
> 
> 
> The Patina is really starting to come in now on this baby, greens going on and some reds round the lugs.


That Schofield case design works amazingly well with bronze as material. Gorgeous - like straight out of an artwork. Clear, simple, distinctive.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> What's the second crown for Graham??
> 
> Is that for the internal time lapse bezel??
> 
> Looks great though, nice piece.


yes Clive, for the internal bezel, very rare now, they also did a green dial version which is even nicer.
G


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12854437
> View attachment 12854449
> 
> 
> The Patina is really starting to come in now on this baby, greens going on and some reds round the lugs.


NICE! You don't happen to have a any wrist shots floating around ?


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> yes Clive, for the internal bezel, very rare now, they also did a green dial version which is even nicer.
> G


What is this watch? Looks very good!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> What's the second crown for Graham??
> 
> Is that for the internal time lapse bezel??
> 
> Looks great though, nice piece.


Yep, nailed it... internal bezel.

Horrible for the OCD though&#8230; As you screw it in, the bezel shifts slightly. It's like a mental Helson torture device.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

CW today









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Has to be the best thread in the forum. Bravo all involved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

eric72 said:


> CW today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good!!

And what's even worse a £100 off voucher from CW just landed on my mat!!

Tempted!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

jakec said:


> NICE! You don't happen to have a any wrist shots floating around ?


Thanks.

There are loads of wrist shots on this thread if you look back, but will post one Tmw just for you!!

)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eric72 said:


> CW today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that dial? Every review or photo looks different and even the CW site makes it look different.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Do it! It's a very nice time piece. I like it on the CW rubber



















bigclive2011 said:


> Damn that looks good!!
> 
> And what's even worse a £100 off voucher from CW just landed on my mat!!
> 
> Tempted!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

The three musketeers, all on natos now. Grey is a Cincy seatbelt, blue is a Crown and Buckle premium and black is a
WatchGecko's combat.


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> The three musketeers, all on natos now. Grey is a Cincy seatbelt, blue is a Crown and Buckle premium and black is a
> WatchGecko's combat.
> View attachment 12858759


Nice trio!

Do you like that Abyss on the NATO strap? She's such a big girl that I didn't find mine comfortable on straps that light.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Coriolanus said:


> Nice trio!
> 
> Do you like that Abyss on the NATO strap? She's such a big girl that I didn't find mine comfortable on straps that light.


Thank you! Just got it a couple days ago, but yes. That straps adjustment holes fit the watches case perfectly so it fits snug and doesn't let the watch move around. Because of how the sizes came out perfectly its actually the most comfortable. But I could see that a little lose would have that big boy all over the place.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> yes Clive, for the internal bezel, very rare now, they also did a green dial version which is even nicer.
> G


I have a green one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> What color is that dial? Every review or photo looks different and even the CW site makes it look different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's blue. 
Fits nicely to jeans 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

jdelage said:


> What is this watch? Looks very good!


Hi jdelage, 
its a Cobra de Calibre3, CUSN8 bronze, twin crown one for time one for internal bezel, it has Miyota 9015 movement. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Acurry said:


> I have a green one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow Acurry, 
the green is even rarer and my favourite Cobra. Love to see a few shots of that green beauty.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Wow Acurry,
> the green is even rarer and my favourite Cobra. Love to see a few shots of that green beauty.
> G


I wore this one today just to get a few shots. I'm not a photographer.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

Ventus Watch, former Kickstarter I picked up off Kijiji

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wrist shots of the BB2 as requested by one of my adoring fans!!

)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's my bronze watch. Borealis Oceanaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Ding, ding my favorite


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the Oris bronze case!!

Beautiful.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Here ya go... a bronze bracelet to go with your brass or bronze watch (pictured here with a brass Maranez Rawai 45). More details are in my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/black-forest-atelier-bronze-pendant-dragon-4630321.html


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

The new Nethuns Ocean 300 bronze. Saw one in this thread a few pages back, fell in love, and had to have one. Thought I'd share some more photos. Looks like a pretty close copy (rip off maybe?) of the Gruppo Ardito Numero Uno watch, at least the bezel, the lugs are different. It's a fourth of the price of the Numero Uno and smaller, which suits my wrist more.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Ancon Tank M26 Mark III with crappy water resistance and mineral crystal. Love this watch because even though big the lugs really match my wrist so it wears small. This is natural patina.








Armida A2 42mm brass - tiny lug to lug distance, sold as a 42mm, but it's really 41.5mm across the bezel. Ammonia vapor enhanced patina.














Maranez Bangla 47mm, big, heavy watch, ammonia vapor patina, $20 sub buckle from Amazon with the Ammonia treatment














Helson Porthole bronze - my grail watch, don't care for the lugs, I guess nobody's perfect... this is the King of steam punk watches, natural patina














G. Gerlach Submarine brass, natural patina








Armida A8 brass, natural patina aided by the Sea of Cortez, one of my favorite watches, on a beefy Boldr strap, same case design and size as the Tudor Black Bay Bronze... I think that's my next grail watch


----------



## User365937 (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow. I've never considered a bronze, but this thread is turning me into a fan. Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Armida A8 brass, natural patina aided by the Sea of Cortez, one of my favorite watches, on a beefy Boldr strap, same case design and size as the Tudor Black Bay Bronze... I think that's my next grail watch
> View attachment 12865073
> View attachment 12865075


That A8 with the brass bezel looks great. I didn't realize it also came with the brass bezel. How difficult is it to swap bezels? That should be the bezel it ships with.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> That A8 with the brass bezel looks great. I didn't realize it also came with the brass bezel. How difficult is it to swap bezels? That should be the bezel it ships with.


Personally I found it extremely difficult to swap bezels. Maybe it's just my watch as instructions and videos I saw made it sound pretty easy. I am very handy and good at doing these kinds of things, yet I had to really work at it to get the bezel to pop off. I also did a decent job of gouging up the lugs on my watch in the process. However, that's one of the beauties of brass and bronze - nicks, marks, and scratches like that tend to kind of disappear with the patina. My Maranez Rawai also has a nasty ding on the bezel from where I dropped it on some cement. The acrylic crystal got chipped, but Maranez sent me a new one for free (nice folks) and the ding in the bezel got some patina and now you'd never know that it was ever damaged!


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12860913
> View attachment 12860915
> View attachment 12860935
> 
> ...


Thank you !!! Looks great.You defiantly have accumulated quite an impressive collection.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

It's All Fresh & Light today...Heroic18 MS7300 strapped up on a "Rolko"!



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Acurry said:


> I wore this one today just to get a few shots. I'm not a photographer.
> 
> View attachment 12860525
> View attachment 12860543
> ...


a real beauty, stunning mate, love the green dial and the hands. 
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

garydusa said:


> It's All Fresh & Light today...Heroic18 MS7300


Wow... Awesome... I bet this case will look awesome, developed with some patina

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

I wish those divers had more rounded sides. It would be easier for shirt cuffs to glide over them...


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

Beautiful watches - I have a brass case BOLDR Voyager pre-order in - that will be my first bronze or brass watch - very excited to receive it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BronzeDiver (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Makara Hawksbill


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Makara Hawksbill


Congrats Simon, another great piece, love the green with the bronze.
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats Simon, another great piece, love the green with the bronze.
> G


Thanks G! Agreed bronze and green still my fav combo too 

Tapawatch


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Gaarci said:


> Beautiful watches - I have a brass case BOLDR Voyager pre-order in - that will be my first bronze or brass watch - very excited to receive it.


Boldr makes some nice stuff. I just got their stainless steel Odyssey and absolutely love it! That is a really cool, manly watch design: gear bezel with sharp lines on the lugs that remind me of the lines on the newer Lomborghinis. Boldr hasn't officially announced it yet, but they are coming out with a bronze version of the Odyssey very soon!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Took this one on a business trip over the weekend












G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like some good business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Pizza with extra bronze


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like monkey business to me


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Posted this elsewhere since Benarus has been quiet lately, however they are still around with Ralf at the helm. They have a few really well priced brass watches on their site now. But i have a few questions for y'all.

I have no experience with brass; how does it age/patina compared to bronze? Is it a softer material? Im sure it is cheaper since most Timex under $50 use brass cases with some chrome plating, but does that mean these $350 divers are essentially throw away pieces? Does it leave the same green skin phenomenon that bronze does?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Bronze patinates, brass stains.

You can force a patina on brass but most of the time, old brass simply looks like dull brass. Freshly polished brass is as beautiful as gold but then it clouds over super quickly. On its own it doesn't get the rich reddish browns you see on bronze.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Not all bronze will patinate red or brown, it really depends in the composition. Some will get green on it. I have seen some really nice brass cases with good patina on it. I don't have any, but if the design and price were right, I would buy it. I think in general brass is a bit softer than bronze, but small dings and dents can also made to the character of a patinated watch.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I received my first Petram. Came on a nice black leather strap and well boxed&#8230; I put it on one of Vesire's straps (I always trust these straps).

Keep in mind, it's a handmade watch, so some tool marks are to be expected, but this thing is incredibly finished and well thought out. If acrylic bothers you&#8230; zagg style covers are the remedy.

Most already know what I do, and that it's hard on watches... I'm positive this thing will be photographed for years in the cigar thread. No doubt, in the world of high-end, overbuilt tool watches, Petram is a serious contender.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

USMC0321 said:


> I received my first Petram. Came on a nice black leather strap and well boxed&#8230; I put it on one of Vesire's straps (I always trust these straps).
> 
> Keep in mind, it's a handmade watch, so some tool marks are to be expected, but this thing is incredibly finished and well thought out. If acrylic bothers you&#8230; zagg style covers are the remedy.
> 
> Most already know what I do, and that it's hard on watches... I'm positive this thing will be photographed for years in the cigar thread. No doubt, in the world of high-end, overbuilt tool watches, Petram is a serious contender.


I feel bad for your door frames.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

1165dvd said:


> I feel bad for your door frames.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Luckily, I'm just not clumsy like that&#8230; call it a gift.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I feel sorry for your watch box!!

Is it specially reinforced??

)


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> I received my first Petram. Came on a nice black leather strap and well boxed&#8230; I put it on one of Vesire's straps (I always trust these straps).
> 
> Keep in mind, it's a handmade watch, so some tool marks are to be expected, but this thing is incredibly finished and well thought out. If acrylic bothers you&#8230; zagg style covers are the remedy.
> 
> Most already know what I do, and that it's hard on watches... I'm positive this thing will be photographed for years in the cigar thread. No doubt, in the world of high-end, overbuilt tool watches, Petram is a serious contender.


Glad You like it 
Looks a lot better with Vesire's strap.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving the colour of that CW Trident bronze dial!!


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Wow that Christopher Ward looks great!


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

With flash....looks better in the sun.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You are all enablers!!


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Makes it hard to resist!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I received my first Petram. Came on a nice black leather strap and well boxed&#8230; I put it on one of Vesire's straps (I always trust these straps).
> 
> Keep in mind, it's a handmade watch, so some tool marks are to be expected, but this thing is incredibly finished and well thought out. If acrylic bothers you&#8230; zagg style covers are the remedy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

^^^^ THIS. Amazing!


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ancon makes some nice bronze divers


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12880263
> View attachment 12880265


Just when you think it can't look any better! That really may be the perfect bronze.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks!

The Schofield case really lends itself to Bronze, and as it patinates it looks better and better.

Plus Giles got it right with the dial as well, the 2 tone blue really pops in certain lights.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does Oris use a different type of bronze on their 65 diver? That piece patinas better than any other bronze i have seen.....consistently better from different owners.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does Oris use a different type of bronze on their 65 diver? That piece patinas better than any other bronze i have seen.....consistently better from different owners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Good question. I've also noticed that the Brashears tend to be very richly, darkly patinated in pretty much every photo, in a matter of months even.

I also wonder if it's just a matter of the specific alloy, or if the surface finish effects this too.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Good question. I've also noticed that the Brashears tend to be very richly, darkly patinated in pretty much every photo, in a matter of months even.
> 
> I also wonder if it's just a matter of the specific alloy, or if the surface finish effects this too.


I don't know if it make a difference but Christopher Ward use CuSn6 bronze; other watchmaker often use CuSn8.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

DTDiver said:


> I don't know if it make a difference but Christopher Ward use CuSn6 bronze; other watchmaker often use CuSn8.


What is the difference?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> What is the difference?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


2 (!!!)
Seriously, don't know. I expected someone with metal knowledge could help us..


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DTDiver said:


> 2 (!!!)
> Seriously, don't know. I expected someone with metal knowledge could help us..


nominal 2% more tin in CuSn8. tin is more expensive than copper.

higher copper content makes CuSn6 look more reddish


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> 2 (!!!)
> Seriously, don't know. I expected someone with metal knowledge could help us..


Cusn8 is 92% copper and 8% tin

Cusn6 is 94% copper and 6% tin

Hence the 6 vs 8


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BKCM is that baby a new addition???

I am green as the dial with jealousy!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

I just love how the Bronze is becoming more and more abundant 
That Helson Looks great

Cheers


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Blame Clive for starting bronze mania on WUS. 
Up to the emergence of this thread, bronze dive watches were considered a passing fad by most who frequented WUS.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, blame gratefully accepted!!

Just glad I have spread the word!!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Test


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great shot, and awesome strap.



USMC0321 said:


>


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ super cool red strap.

My favorite that gets at least equal time to the Carl Brashear...


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> BKCM is that baby a new addition???
> 
> I am green as the dial with jealousy!!


Hahahaha It's my new addition !!! Don't be green .... u can have it if you want it .. SO JUST DO IT !!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

At the moment...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BKCM said:


> Hahahaha It's my new addition !!! Don't be green .... u can have it if you want it .. SO JUST DO IT !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats very kind of you!!

Please PM me for my address, but please send it recorded delivery!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12888881


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb No Limits









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Big Clive:
I can emphsize with you Clive. Bronze RULES.
One would think a modest collector who has made 100's of watch buys since 1949
would own at least one Bronzie and one mesh bracelet? Own neither. 

X Trandriver Art


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thats very kind of you!!
> 
> Please PM me for my address, but please send it recorded delivery!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Which one is this? It's nice.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jdelage said:


> Which one is this? It's nice.


https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Skindiver-bronze/c/22810153/


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

jdelage said:


> Which one is this? It's nice.
> Helson skindiver bronze, with ETA movement,
> always gets compliments when I wear it with a suit.
> G


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

A beauty. The ptoblem is the L2L, 52mmm and strait


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jdelage said:


> Which one is this? It's nice.


Skindiver on OEM rubber with original lume, circular indices (no numbers). Also available with vintage lume.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Skindiver on OEM rubber with original lume, circular indices (no numbers). Also available with vintage lume.


Wish a brass version... bronze out of my reach. Made the suggestion to Will, hope it comes

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Petram on Ted Su tonight


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Petram on Ted Su tonight


stunner Graham, love the combo as well.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

There are some amazing watches in your box G that's for sure!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> There are some amazing watches in your box G that's for sure!!


thanks Clive, much appriciated, 
i belive we have very similar taste in watches, and my Grail is the Bronzo ( Panerai ) 
however I would prefer a 44mm version. 
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is that a new one? Can't say I recognise the face. Looks amazing all the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Today and very likely many days from now onwards, the ZH. looking forward to letting the patina grow on its own.


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice shot, I'm in love


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Is that a new one? Can't say I recognise the face. Looks amazing all the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben! Actually, my first bronze watch... the gateway bronze. Immelmann Cranium #1/30. I see Kaventsmann put the same face on one of his newest watches.

That strap came from garydusa. Still my favorite.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Couldn't resist!!









Just too beautiful!!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Helmsman II


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Couldn't resist!!
> 
> View attachment 12905077
> 
> ...


..mine is in the mail. Your photos make the wait wwwwaaayyyy much longer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It will be worth the wait!!

Great box and packaging as well, and the case is great quality, and will look even better when it takes on that subtle brown hue.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Another new Zelos H2 owner

Already did a quick patina force.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Couldn't resist!!
> 
> View attachment 12905077
> 
> ...


congrats mate it is a beauty,
G


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great job on the patina and the strap you chose, it's a perfect combo.



MC88 said:


> Another new Zelos H2 owner
> 
> Already did a quick patina force.
> 
> ...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is mine, actually brought the patina down just a touch. This picture shows the true blue color of the dial.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you. 

And I’m a huge fan of that CWB. If I wasn’t maxed on collection size, it’d be my next choice to add. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MC88 said:


> Another new Zelos H2 owner
> 
> Already did a quick patina force.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MC88 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And I'm a huge fan of that CWB. If I wasn't maxed on collection size, it'd be my next choice to add.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this "maxed on collection size" you speak of&#8230;??&#8230;?!?

Apply yourself, friend. There is always room for one more bronze.

Always.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

MC88 said:


> Another new Zelos H2 owner
> 
> Already did a quick patina force.
> 
> ...


:think: Smoked above a candle flame?


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Fondale ...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Couldn't resist!!
> 
> View attachment 12905077
> 
> ...


Congrats. It's beautiful indeed. Welcome to the club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

greenk said:


> Very nice shot, I'm in love


Thanks Man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGTHREE (Dec 28, 2016)

I love my bronzo but the bronze craze isn't limited to divers as i love the look of the IWC bronze pilot as well


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

It's taking its time but the polished bezel on my Moray is starting to develop a patina.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great Benarus on a beautiful strap!!

Dont tell me where it's from cos then it will cost me more money!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue NATO today!!









Does anyone do natos with bronze fitments??


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Natural patina on my polished brass SeaTurtle.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, Clockwork Synergy has some











bigclive2011 said:


> Blue NATO today!!
> 
> View attachment 12912293
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... H2O Orca - skull (dress case) - 2000M , and with a solid case-back they say a whooping 6000M ... well , I'll be using it most at ground level , haha 
_


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... @ _Craustin1 , that Squale is a beauty ...


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Blue NATO today!!
> 
> View attachment 12912293
> 
> ...


ToxicNato had a limited run of their Shiznit (seatbelt style) nato with bronze hardware recently. I believe he is out of the blue but still has some blacks in stock. Keep an eye out on his IG page for when he gets more blue's in.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, just started reading through this thread. And I have to spend lots more time here. Even with my newly acquired Eterna KonTiki Bronze I have to admit I am a bit jealous of some of these!

While I can't say I have an addiction, I have been searching for the ideal Bronze watch for a few years. I think it is absolutely one of the finest materials for a watch.

I thought my search had ended last year, with the Zenith Type 20 Extra Special. A gorgeous piece for sure, although not a dive watch, and I sadly owned it for only a few weeks.

There are many other bronze dive watches I would like to see, but my basic philosophy is that I don't buy a watch that I cannot first see in real life. Unfortunately, that ends up excluding brands like Helson and some of the more reasonably priced. I have always been hesitant to buy online.

Last year, I saw the Eterna KonTiki Bronze and loved it, but knew my chances were next to none of even seeing one in real life. A couple of weeks ago, I was lucky enough to be at my AD at the right time, and one was available which had been ordered for another client. To me, a bronze dive watch has to be extremely tool watch, so I was even more impressed when I saw the ruggedness of the Eterna in real life. The almost sharp edges of the crown and bezel really got to me. Yet the watch is refined in so many other ways.

These are a few of the parts of my bronze dive watch which impress me the most:

























I don't believe that I have ever posted or started as many threads about any watch I have owned. And I usually like smaller watches. This one turns out to be quite large, as I believe a bronze watch should be. Owning this, I can totally understand why bronze dive watches could become an addiction. It is totally possible that one day I might just take a chance and order one online, simply because I am so inspired by this thread, and thank you for starting it bigclive2011!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Amazing pics Carl. Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> Well, just started reading through this thread. And I have to spend lots more time here. Even with my newly acquired Eterna KonTiki Bronze I have to admit I am a bit jealous of some of these!
> 
> While I can't say I have an addiction, I have been searching for the ideal Bronze watch for a few years. I think it is absolutely one of the finest materials for a watch.
> 
> ...


you definitely picked an amazing watch, congrats Carl pure class mate.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Inspired by Luminated I had to wear Benny Green today.












G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luminated said:


> It's taking its time but the polished bezel on my Moray is starting to develop a patina.


Stunning mate, 
love the combo, ostrich leg leather is amazing.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Carl

Congrats on that beautiful Eterna, looks stunning!!

And great pics!! Keep em coming.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fabulous blue dial and bezel!!

Those Ancon cases are fantastic as well!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

tekong said:


> Ancon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really beautiful! Another brand I never knew existed. Must take a look more closely at them.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Watchcollector21 said:


> you definitely picked an amazing watch, congrats Carl pure class mate.
> G


Thanks, G. More like the watch picked me actually. When I saw it, I couldn't believe it. Thought they were all gone almost a year ago. Must have been a reason the guy who they ordered the watch for backed out!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Inspired by Luminated I had to wear Benny Green today.
> View attachment 12914867
> View attachment 12914871
> G


Green and bronze is such a perfect combo!


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... this Bronze Ancon Seashadow proved a loyal beater for all that I threw at it over the yrs - Only gets sexier with time and added wabi ...
_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

@ USMC0321 ... sexy this Porthole , Jules Verne at its best , nice combo ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

eyeseem said:


> _... this Bronze Ancon Seashadow proved a loyal beater for all that I threw at it over the yrs - Only gets sexier with time and added wabi ...
> _
> View attachment 12916163
> View attachment 12916165
> View attachment 12916167


WoW eyeseem, beautiful watches.
but those pics could have been taken from a movie set (tomb raider ) or something along those lines.
nice combos too.
G


----------



## briancruz (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice trio, congrats!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good Carl!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the the look of this piece and the colour of the bezel, but on the wrist it just isn't "Bronze watch substantial" enough for me!!

Needs to be a bit chunkier.

No doubt a million people would say it was too big already though!!

)


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> I love the the look of this piece and the colour of the bezel, but on the wrist it just isn't "Bronze watch substantial" enough for me!!
> 
> Needs to be a bit chunkier.
> 
> )


Hehe. that was exactly my impression too, when I owned one about a year ago. If the beze linsert had also been bronze, it would have solved the problem completely (imo). But as-is, there's just not enough exposed, visible bronze surfaces in this watch, most of it is just dial/bezel.

However, it is a very cool-looking watch. Imo it is more distinctive due to being so restrained, than the "big chunky bronze" from many other brands (and let's be honest, for that role the Schofield takes the cake!).


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12920897
> 
> 
> I love the the look of this piece and the colour of the bezel, but on the wrist it just isn't "Bronze watch substantial" enough for me!!
> ...


My issue with Steinhart's bronze is they don't patinate fast enough. After more than one and a half years they still look virgin unless you force it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe it's the type of % tin they use??

Least they go a nice brown Patina eventually!!

The Tudors I have seen look grey / black.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Maybe it's the type of % tin they use??
> 
> Least they go a nice brown Patina eventually!!
> 
> The Tudors I have seen look grey / black.


0%

Steinhart and Tudor use Al, not Sn


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12920897
> 
> 
> I love the the look of this piece and the colour of the bezel, but on the wrist it just isn't "Bronze watch substantial" enough for me!!
> ...


I appreciate the slimmer case. Triton serves as their chunky bronze


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

T3C said:


> My issue with Steinhart's bronze is they don't patinate fast enough. After more than one and a half years they still look virgin unless you force it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to know the type of bronze they used.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

double post


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Luminated said:


> I'd like to know the type of bronze they used.


I have no idea. taike mentioned they are Al bronze.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe that's it then, they need a bit of tin??

Maybe I'll leave mine in a baked bean can for a few days?

)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think CW must have put lots of tin in this baby as after only a week, and with no eggs for breakfast, she is looking decidedly less fake gold than out of the box!!


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

My Borealis Oceanaut, patina building up sloooooowwwwly.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mefuzzy said:


> My Borealis Oceanaut, patina building up sloooooowwwwly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Reportedly aluminum bronze as well


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Started my bronze diver addiction this week; TC-9 just arrived and it's awesome! Looking forward to building up the patina.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Think CW must have put lots of tin in this baby as after only a week, and with no eggs for breakfast, she is looking decidedly less fake gold than out of the box!!


If it's actually CuSn6, comparatively less tin than typical CuSn8.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

vudedoo said:


> Started my bronze diver addiction this week; TC-9 just arrived and it's awesome! Looking forward to building up the patina.
> 
> View attachment 12921949


That is a beauty. Unusual to see that type of cushion case on a bronze. They really fitted that date window in cleverly, almost exactly same size as the markers, and centered perfectly as well. Great to see that type of detail. |>

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A few more pics of my Eterna KonTiki Bronze, on an unusual snowy day here in Vancouver. Speaking as we are in this thread about Bronze alloys and patina, I was told that mine is Copper and Tin with no aluminum. Gives more of a coppery tone, and does not gain the patina as quickly. Now I really am confused :-s. Never mind, I love this watch just as is, and if the patina does develop more slowly that's just fine with me. I simply cannot get enough of this watch!









Hope you all have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... an old beater ... in bronze, the more you beat it, the sexier it gets 
_


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> A few more pics of my Eterna KonTiki Bronze, on an unusual snowy day here in Vancouver. Speaking as we are in this thread about Bronze alloys and patina, I was told that mine is Copper and Tin with no aluminum. Gives more of a coppery tone, and does not gain the patina as quickly. Now I really am confused :-s. Never mind, I love this watch just as is, and if the patina does develop more slowly that's just fine with me. I simply cannot get enough of this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

eyeseem said:


> carlhaluss said:
> 
> 
> > A few more pics of my Eterna KonTiki Bronze, on an unusual snowy day here in Vancouver. Speaking as we are in this thread about Bronze alloys and patina, I was told that mine is Copper and Tin with no aluminum. Gives more of a coppery tone, and does not gain the patina as quickly. Now I really am confused :-s. Never mind, I love this watch just as is, and if the patina does develop more slowly that's just fine with me. I simply cannot get enough of this watch!
> ...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> eyeseem said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting! Thanks for making this a lot clearer to me! I was wondering about the yellowish tones on some of the bronze watches. Now, I also have a clue as to the difference between brass and bronze! I actually have a brass ring which is quite yellow in appearance. Although it definitely has a beauty all it's own.
> ...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_@ _carlhaluss ..._ indeed brass has it's unique flare - I usually prefer it for items that want them to have a vintage / beat-up character as brass is not only yellower but also much softer than bronze ( brass is zinc and copper , while bronze is tin and copper ) ... some people deem brass inferior, though each with it's own application & beauty , I feel ... 
For example I have this Pontvs Proto from a high quality German bronze : completely different character ( material wise speaking ) , muuuuch slower aging as well 
_


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... _I have not noticed @ _X2-Elijah 's _response ( must've been in the same time with mine ) - next time I put my simplistic 2cent out , I'll have to check if he didn't somehow answered a certain matter , haha ... no, true : one of the best formulated , concise , at point Answers I've encountered lately , - take my hat off ... _


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

X2-Elijah said:


> carlhaluss said:
> 
> 
> > Almost, not qquite correct yet. There's many copper alloys, in watches, three types are very prominent: Brass, Bronze, and Aluminum(-ium) Bronze.
> ...


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

A very good morning


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wish I'd listened in science class at school now!!

I prefer the brown finish Patina over the green or grey, and as pointed out the differing colours and rates of change are very noticeable.

if you go way back to the start of this thread (When I was just a boy out of college) check out the Patina on my first 3 watches, after they had all had just an egg breakfast.

On a different note, this thread has been running a fair few years now, and has had thousands of responses, and in all that we have only ever had a troll pop up once!!

Perhaps they are allergic to Patina?? But either way it makes it a much nicer place to visit, and I thank you all for that.

I sometimes wonder whether he bought a bronze or brass watch after all )


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brass is a copper-zinc alloy. It is the zinc that corrodes.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

tekong said:


> Vintagevdb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine get spotty (usually temporarily) if they get water droplets dry on them, esp salt water, but other than that normally more a uniform development like yours.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowy morning with Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wish I'd listened in science class at school now!!
> 
> I prefer the brown finish Patina over the green or grey, and as pointed out the differing colours and rates of change are very noticeable.
> 
> ...


Well, I am still a bit confused. Never was very good at science either. Although the last posts have cleared up a lot for me.

I see that Helson offers both a bronze and a brass model on at least one of their models!

Well, I have lusted after bronze watches for a few years. I thought that I had found the perfect one last year when I got a Zenith Type20 Extra Special Bronze. Turned out, for various reasons, it did not last. Not because of the fact it is not a dive watch, but I had other issues with it, which were nothing to do with the quality of the watch but more personal preference. It did age beautifully, though, and developed a patina quite quickly.

With the Eterna, I certainly do know I bought an excellent bronze piece. And for that I am happy and thankful. My heart says that this will likely be my only bronze watch. I think that if I got another, I would almost feel like I am "cheating" on it. But I say this in my first stages of romance, who knows what may follow?

I love these long threads. One can go back numerous times, to the beginning, and use various stages of thread development as a reference. Thanks for starting it!

Anyway, it's a snowy Saturday morning and I am rambling. I should be outside shoveling the snow!

Cheers,
Carl

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... @ _carlhaluss - _these last shots show the beautiful texture of the Eterna's dial
... @ _USMC0321 - _that Kav : a chunk of industrial sexiness on the wrist ( nice colors combo throughout the entire package) _


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

eyeseem said:


> tekong said:
> 
> 
> > Vintagevdb
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

skull:


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

aw17 said:


> A very good morning
> View attachment 12923309


How did you get it to this stage?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Found a nato with brass hardware as well!!

)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Strugling to chose one today:think:
























G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I vote Benarus!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Strugling to chose one today:think:
> View attachment 12927201


That means it's time to buy another or sell one!

I had to pick a couple of bronzes to travel with a few weeks back... ended up bringing a case full to keep relevant with you enablers. It was tough to leave a few behind and all I thought every morning was, "damn, should've brought the..."! Time to buy or sell.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12926727
> View attachment 12926729
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find that NATO strap?


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... G.A.W. - the Rebel ... 
_


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

taike said:


> Reportedly aluminum bronze as well


Think it is alu-bronze, patina's much slower but more even from what I can see.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> That means it's time to buy another or sell one!
> 
> I had to pick a couple of bronzes to travel with a few weeks back... ended up bringing a case full to keep relevant with you enablers. It was tough to leave a few behind and all I thought every morning was, "damn, should've brought the..."! Time to buy or sell.


You are right Graham, need to buy another one, 
yours is a proper collection mate. A serius addict.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seeing pics like that makes me feel better about my addiction, and as I currently (Always currently cos you never know!!) only have 3 bronze watches.

Fabtastic collection mate!! (Harry Enfield and chums!!)

Its my birthday today, and "Today irell be mostly wearing....... " (Jesse from the fast show) Well who knows??

As it's my birthday I'm feeling more mad than ever, which for those that know me is quite mad usually, so hence reference to favourite UK comedy shows, that will mean absolutely (Fabulous) Feck Arse (Father Ted) to our watch wearing brothers from overseas!!

Just look on and learn my American cousins, you don't know what you are missing!! (apart from the .... weather, oh and Mrs May of course) but then you have Trump!!!

Oh please bring back spitting image!! What fun they would have with him!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

OK this one, fahnah fahnah!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Well a Big *"HAPPY BIRTHDAY"* goes out to you bigclive2011!! The founder of this thread, and still keeping it alive & well too! Enjoy the rest of your day & for years to come!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As we say in the UK cheers mate!!


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm really enjoying seeing this watch change over time.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday, bigclive2011! Would've worn something more commemorative had I been prepared... I'll go back and check out all your Panerai posts in silent admiration as recognition to all you've provided to the forum over the years.

Not only this thread, but the infamous bigclive2011 'twisted band, showing buckle' pic we've all attempted to emulate unsuccessfully at one time or another.

Look and learn newcomers; this man's a WUS luminary.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kind words indeed!!

But well deserved as I am a star (Or so I've always said)

And as for the strap twist!! Look on and weep, often copied, but never quite achieved!!

Currently working on my bracelets, but with little success it has to be said!!

)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Birthday greets, Clive. Thanks for all the watch candy that you post!
Have some ale on me mun:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers buddy, up for work at 430am so somewhat tempered the drinking (


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday Clive, 
if you won't drink too much at least have a nice meal. 
And for that strap fold, I am still trying because I love it so much.
enjoy
G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Happy birthday also from germany.
As it often is. .. the most birthday-days (is it called this way?) are working days :-(

So, enjoy the rest of the day bronze-buddy

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze from Thailand:


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Maranez









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Belated as it may be, hope you had a great day! Thanks so much for helping me feel at home on your wonderful thread.

Here's to more fantastic bronze divers and photos!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A few from the weekend:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammer style!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi at all,
please let me thank you all first for the great entertainment and the gruesome pictures.

I'm following this thread for a while, and checking it allmost every envening 

Me for myself owned a Steinhart Ocean One and after that, an Borealis Bullshark for the bronze watches.
Both are gone in the meantime. For the (hopefully near) future I'm looking for an new (or used bronze watch).
At the Borealis, which was made of CuSn8, I realy appreciate the warmer colour regarding to the Steinhart.

So... I'm talking so much... I want to ask you guys for your opinion. Helberg CH8 (flat crystal and black dial) or Trident Bronze?
What do you guys prefer?

My first thoughts were (all are my personal opinions):
Pro for Helberg: the more tooli case, the applied indizes which are shiny, the black dial

Pro for Trident Bronze: as 38mm version (alreay annonced) fits better for my 6.7inch wrist. Contra: case is a little to dressy for me, Hands and indizes wouldn't be my first choise...

Did anyone of you gained experience with both watches?

Best regards from germany,
- Mordecai


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one again today.

Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Clive. I'll have you know that I havent been late ... just extending your cheers and celebration for another 2 more days 

Great Job and a Big thank you for keeping this thread alive for us addicts. We need a BA - Bonzoholic Anonymous


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> I want to ask you guys for your opinion. Helberg CH8 (flat crystal and black dial) or Trident Bronze?


Are you me? I'm deciding between literally the same thing right now &#55357;&#56837; 
I like the Helberg for a less common case shape, but the CW is a damn handsome watch too, and I like the blue... I wonder how they both look like after some time, there are not much info available.

Therefore I'm calling all Helberg CH8 bronze owners for photos of theirs, patina and wristshots are much welcome!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

tekong said:


> eyeseem said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously have no answer for that, i will try cleaning it up with A toothbrush.
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

T3C said:


> tekong said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be fine as long as you stay away from urinals with your bronzos
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

A few pics from a couple of summers ago where I got the patina within 2 weeks and it hasn't changed since.:think:


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Don't believe iv seen the green dial before. Very nice indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12937775
> View attachment 12937781
> View attachment 12937783
> View attachment 12937785
> ...


I found the same thing with my Benarus, it's extremely slow to naturally patina here in the UK which is why I forced it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

CW just had eggs for breakfast.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BigClive:
Do bronze case watches discolor your wrist with extended wear?
Several guys have reported they will discolor. Jury out on that.
Are bronze cased watches as durable as 316 stl stl cases?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have found that all my Bronze watches have either Titanium or Steel case backs so that is not a problem.

Its only if you have a bronze buckle you might get some green going on.

As for durability, bronze is softer than steel, so will pick up some chips, but they blend in with the Patina as it develops, so they are not glaringly obvious as they are on a Steel case, esp polished.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HEROIC18 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's my contribution with another on its way, Lum-tec M53, Helmsman 2 and my favorite bronze the U-boat Classico Bronzo"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Patina update

The BB2 I fully intended to leave to its own devices and see what happened.

However it was going a bit greenish for my liking so I gave it some boiled eggs for breakfast yesterday and it has gone a far nicer (IMO) brownish red.















Hard to see see in the pics, but trust me it has nice reddish tinge in the metal.

Likewise with the CW I as going to leave it alone, but it was still a bit too fake gold for my tastes, so it had some boiled eggs as well, and it has settled down to an equally pleasing reddy brown shade.















This "Adjustment" of case finish is so unique to Bronze and Brass watches, and is a never ending source of fun for me!!

Kinda makes Steel watches a trifle boring somehow )


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

I love those bronze divers, but most of them are way too chunky for me. I'm super happy with my Carl Brashear...


----------



## frankie (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's my contribution with another on its way, Lum-tec M53, Helmsman 2 and my favorite bronze the U-boat Classico Bronzo


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA Bronze 



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

New HammerHead


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Kjo43 said:


> New HammerHead


Nice one... is this the limited one with u-boat steel?


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice one... is this the limited one with u-boat steel?


Yep, the dial is steel from the USS Los Angeles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Kjo43 said:


> Yep, the dial is steel from the USS Los Angeles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've seen this one some days ago in their shop. I still like this one


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Kjo43 said:


> New HammerHead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one! Congrats! What's your wrist size? I'm obsessing over these Hammerheads of late.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I love this one! Congrats! What's your wrist size? I'm obsessing over these Hammerheads of late.


I held off on a hammerhead since the beginning worrying it was too big. A few of my Internet Bros kept trying to tell me it wears great. I saw this version get released and couldn't resist. And it turns out it wears quite well.

It's very comparable to the Khuraburi in length and overall height. I don't like big watches in general, I have a 50mm l2l personal limit and this one is just under the wire, like the Helm. Wrist is about 7.25"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> ARMIDA Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice, I particularly like the shape of the case, blue date wheel, well that is a bonus. Overall it's a very cool watch.
How thick is it?
G


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Kjo43 said:


> I held off on a hammerhead since the beginning worrying it was too big. A few of my Internet Bros kept trying to tell me it wears great. I saw this version get released and couldn't resist. And it turns out it wears quite well.
> 
> It's very comparable to the Khuraburi in length and overall height. I don't like big watches in general, I have a 50mm l2l personal limit and this one is just under the wire, like the Helm. Wrist is about 7.25"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. You echo my sentiments practically to the letter, and you chose an interesting comparison. Obviously tuned in. I think I'm a 7" flat wist + perhaps. I'm super glued to the fence on the Hammerhead. This model sure looks nice. Thanks again.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Another stunning pic. They really are tool watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> very very nice, I particularly like the shape of the case, blue date wheel, well that is a bonus. Overall it's a very cool watch.
> How thick is it?
> G


Thanks! ...I haven't worn it in a while, but felt it was a good day for a rubber strap on Bronze. It's 19mm total in thickness (including the 3.8mm crystal).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

garydusa said:


> ARMIDA Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch, but they are always out of stock!!

probably cos everyone loves them!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Earlier













Now after a strap change 
G


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Earlier
> View attachment 12948081
> View attachment 12948085
> 
> ...


I love this strap! I have a helson bronze shark diver coming in this week and would love a band like this. Where did you get it?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> I love this strap! I have a helson bronze shark diver coming in this week and would love a band like this. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


hi MakaveliSK,
The strap was custom made by Steveo straps in the Uk, look at their web sight. Really nice leather, 
very reasnable at £37 or about $ 55 us 
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Giving the Hadal II a little saltwater


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Giving the Hadal II a little saltwater


 I'd be shocked If kaventmann haven't approached you to use your pictures... stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Big Clive:
Glad to hear those bit of info.
Bronze cased watch are the darlings of another forum I belong to
Gonna ne hard to let go of 316 stl stl cases tho.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Art

Just do it!!

Im sure more of your train was made of bronze!!









)


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ Gruppo Ardito goes reptilian ...
_


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

eyeseem said:


> _ Gruppo Ardito goes reptilian ...
> 
> Fine looking combo. The stitching is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo on ostrich leg leather shoes, with custom BRONZE roller buckle
























original Anonimo buckle left, steel roller buckle middle and bronze roller buckle right












apologies for the amount of pics, I get very excitable.
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Beat this for a dome!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fabulous!!

Is it yours??


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Some Oceanaut action for a short trip to London...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi
Im not sure where to post this, but this thread is such an education, I reckon you guys can help. Sorry in advance for the duplication to guys who also visit the "no virgin bronze" thread.
I'm getting a Habring2 Chronograph made to some specs I want, and the case is going to be Aluminium-bronze CuAl10Ni5Fe4.
Does anyone have a similar case and experience of how the patina develops? Or does anyone know how it compares with the other alloys patina-wise?
Thanks in advance
Nick


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

nickuk said:


> Hi
> Im not sure where to post this, but this thread is such an education, I reckon you guys can help. Sorry in advance for the duplication to guys who also visit the "no virgin bronze" thread.
> I'm getting a Habring2 Chronograph made to some specs I want, and the case is going to be Aluminium-bronze CuAl10Ni5Fe4.
> Wow. Thats a mouthful.
> ...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

nickuk said:


> Hi
> Im not sure where to post this, but this thread is such an education, I reckon you guys can help. Sorry in advance for the duplication to guys who also visit the "no virgin bronze" thread.
> I'm getting a Habring2 Chronograph made to some specs I want, and the case is going to be Aluminium-bronze CuAl10Ni5Fe4.
> Does anyone have a similar case and experience of how the patina develops? Or does anyone know how it compares with the other alloys patina-wise?
> ...


Well, the Borealis Oceanaut which I've posted just above your post is in Aluminium bronze. Not sure that the exact formula matches yours but I guess it's not that different.

In my experience it does tend to patina slower and in a slightly different way. You have rather dark areas but in the main it's sort of remains bright "yellow" when normal CuSn bronze tend to get duller in general with some lighter areas....

Just another pic that might illustrate that (sorry I don't have a CuSn bronze with me for comparison as I'm traveling abroad at the moment)...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Beat this for a dome!


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Natural patina after 5 months


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Fabulous!!
> 
> Is it yours??


Yes Clive, got it a while back.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok how is a Sarrfff London bloke posting pics, and an Essex boy still can't??

Am I being victimised because I was born on Canvey Island and have 6 or 7 toes on each foot??

(Not too sure as I was never very good at counting)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


I am still laughing, 
when I first saw the post by KnightRider, in my head i thought. WoW, Graham will beat that.
and walllaaaa.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


This thread is so unique!

We're all mad on here!!

Would now post a pic of my goldfish bowl attached to a brass fire surround and strap!!

But still can't........


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Never considered purchasing a bronze watch. But, these do look cool. And, bronze does have a nautical tradition.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

WatchEnthusiast said:


> Never considered purchasing a bronze watch. But, these do look cool. And, bronze does have a nautical tradition.


I'm with you, I need to stop looking at these they are starting to make me want one. Some are bananas some are really quite beautiful, especially the $$$$ ones! Maybe a Vostok is a good start?

But I could wait for the "My Wood Divers Addiction" thread, wood has an incredible seafaring tradition. Next big thing? And it floats!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

“That’s nice, what is it?” it’s the new wood model, Patagonian aged drift wood... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I am really digging my Nethuns Ocean 300. Finally wearing it to work today. Hated the original strap though, too stiff and I really just don't like wearing camo (I'm not hunting and I don't need my watch to look like a bush). The bronze is developing a really dark patina naturally, which is surprising as it hasn't been on my wrist as much as I would like. The patina is bit blotchy, but I still like it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeh pics are back!!!

I know I said I never would put a picture of myself online!,

But after 2 days withdrawal symptoms here goes.......









Aint i cute!!

Have always been a hit with the ladies )


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

You have the wildest beard I've ever seen ;-)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The patina on this guy is a slow burn. But it's developed nicely so far.









Have a great day gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This patina is really coming slow but nice






G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

100F weather is here... time to start stowing some of the bronzo's. This tough tank on its waterproof Ted Su will make it through fine though.










Actually... maybe it's just time for some more Ted Su's...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

Never owned a bronze, but I absolutely understand your attraction towards them! Cheers!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Watchstein said:


> Never owned a bronze, but I absolutely understand your attraction towards them! Cheers!


The beauty of them is how different they continue to look over the years.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very true!!

Never 2 the same that's for sure!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Newest member of the family.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks great mate. What are the dimensions?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks great mate. What are the dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank You.

It's 44mm not including crown and guards, and 19,9mm high.

Originally it was to be a bit smaller, but I decided to go with a 26mm movement (currently fitted with a NOS PUW 1560, but will be switched out with an ETA 2824-2), instead of the ETA 2651 as planned from the start.

If I were to go with the smaller movement and a smaller diameter case, the case would look too high...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Needs ALOT MORE patina but here is my newish Zelos Hammerhead Submarine diver.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Moded Ventus Mori


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Petram said:


> Thank You.
> 
> It's 44mm not including crown and guards, and 19,9mm high.
> 
> ...


Tucks under a cuff nicely then!!

)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Unlike this svelte little number, worn by so many cultured gents with their dinner suits!!!


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Tucks under a cuff nicely then!!
> 
> )


Yes, It's basically a dresswatch ;-) (for people with small wrists, and wide sleeves)


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12961201
> View attachment 12961205
> 
> 
> Unlike this svelte little number, worn by so many cultured gents with their dinner suits!!!


At the beginning I wasn't sure what to think of Your Schofield, as I'm more into the divers style watches, but the more I look at it, the cooler it gets, and I've reached a point where I am seriously tempted to get one My self...

So thank You for opening My eyes, and expand my taste in watches


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

turbine:


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

I've got some new straps for my Eterna as the original is to short for my wrist.

What's your favourite color (s) guys. I think I like the red the best :think:

First up, *Vintage Emerald *.....

















Next we have *Vintage Red* ...

















And finally, *Vintage Moss Green*....

















Love this watch so much :-!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Barn0081 said:


> I've got some new straps for my Eterna as the original is to short for my wrist.
> 
> What's your favourite color (s) guys. I think I like the red the best :think:
> 
> ...


For that dial I like the blue and red equally, the green not so much.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Barn0081 said:


> I've got some new straps for my Eterna as the original is to short for my wrist.
> 
> What's your favourite color (s) guys. I think I like the red the best :think:
> 
> ...


Vintage Emerald. Just looks right IMO. Glad to see another Eterna KonTiki Bronze owner here. Got mine about a month ago, just through sheer luck. Being in the right AD at the right time! Personally, I love the OEM strap on it. Some day, though, I suppose that I will need to change it.

Love this watch, too. I have never, in all the years of this watch hobby, had so many compliments and comments on any watch. Glad to see you enjoy your's so much.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Eterna KonTiki Bronze on my first day of "retirement". For me, that means I will probably last a few months before going back to work. But only the next couple of months will tell. Anyway, a perfect sunny Saturday morning here in Vancouver:



Hope you guys all have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy retirement Carl!!

Hope you commute some of your pension to buy watches with

)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Freshly cleaned....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

All these awesome bronze watches make me so jealous! I wish there was an easily available 40mm bronze watch out there. Don’t like going bigger then 40-42mm. The best I could do is find a brass 40mm diver. And even though I enjoy my Benarus Moray brass 40mm but to me bronze patina is just so much richer. Oh well, you can’t have everything. For now these pics would have to do till someone comes up with a 40mm bronzer, so keep them coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Soh1982 said:


> All these awesome bronze watches make me so jealous! I wish there was an easily available 40mm bronze watch out there. Don't like going bigger then 40-42mm. The best I could do is find a brass 40mm diver. And even though I enjoy my Benarus Moray brass 40mm but to me bronze patina is just so much richer. Oh well, you can't have everything. For now these pics would have to do till someone comes up with a 40mm bronzer, so keep them coming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand your predicament. Even though I have a wrist size that comfortably accommodates all the large watch sizes - at 7.25mm - I was stuck at 40mm. Until I started to get interested in the bronze watches. My first was a Zenith Heritage Type 20 Extra Special at 45mm. Because it has virtually no bezel, it felt like I was wearing a clock on my wrist. Also, the sides are flat, making it seem thicker than it really is. But I compromised because it is such a beautiful watch. For reasons other than the size, however, I ended up selling it after a short time.

Months later, by sheer luck, I came across my Eterna KonTiki Bronze at an AD. When I saw it at first, I didn't even consider what size it might be. On my wrist, I guessed 42mm. Turned out that it is 44mm with a 14.5mm case thickness. Yes, it is a big watch. However, because of the bezel it does appear smaller, and because the sides are rounded the thickness does not seem too great. Although I don't know the exact lug-to-lug measurement I would say it is at least 4mm shorter than the Zenith was.

Sorry to ramble on. All I am saying, is don't give up. Being a lover of smaller size watches myself, I think a Bronze watch is just far more suitable in a larger size. Especially to show off the gorgeous alloy, and just suiting the watch better. Now, I love wearing a larger watch. So, all I am saying, is don't give up. I hope you do find a bronze watch to your liking. I don't know your wrist size, but even if it is smaller, don't be afraid to try a larger watch. This has really taught me not to restrict my watches to only smaller sizes.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> All these awesome bronze watches make me so jealous! I wish there was an easily available 40mm bronze watch out there. Don't like going bigger then 40-42mm. The best I could do is find a brass 40mm diver. And even though I enjoy my Benarus Moray brass 40mm but to me bronze patina is just so much richer. Oh well, you can't have everything. For now these pics would have to do till someone comes up with a 40mm bronzer, so keep them coming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zelos has some 40mm bronze models 
https://zeloswatches.com/collections/swiss-automatic-collection


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> I understand your predicament. Even though I have a wrist size that comfortably accommodates all the large watch sizes - at 7.25mm - I was stuck at 40mm. Until I started to get interested in the bronze watches. My first was a Zenith Heritage Type 20 Extra Special at 45mm. Because it has virtually no bezel, it felt like I was wearing a clock on my wrist. Also, the sides are flat, making it seem thicker than it really is. But I compromised because it is such a beautiful watch. For reasons other than the size, however, I ended up selling it after a short time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


You might be right and most likely I will end up with a bigger bronze watch someday. My wrist is 7 inches and I do think I can handle up-to 44-45mm on my wrist but I don't like the way anything larger then 42mm looks on my wrist. Maybe a bronze watch will change that opinion. And those Eterna divers are certainly gorgeous!



taike said:


> Zelos has some 40mm bronze models
> https://zeloswatches.com/collections/swiss-automatic-collection


Yes unfortunately the ones I like are out of stock. But I definitely have my eyes on some 40mm Zelos and waiting for them to be back in stock. But to be honest, I truly crave a bronze diver which is pretty much impossible to find in 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> You might be right and most likely I will end up with a bigger bronze watch someday. My wrist is 7 inches and I do think I can handle up-to 44-45mm on my wrist but I don't like the way anything larger then 42mm looks on my wrist. Maybe a bronze watch will change that opinion. And those Eterna divers are certainly gorgeous!
> ...
> Yes unfortunately the ones I like are out of stock. But I definitely have my eyes on some 40mm Zelos and waiting for them to be back in stock. But to be honest, I truly crave a bronze diver which is pretty much impossible to find in 40mm.


I've got Stainless and Bronze in all shapes and sizes, & a wrist size of 7", but for me (IMHO):
...When it's BRONZE,...make it big!
Don't just "dip your toe in the swimming pool"...Jump on in.
...just no way for a Bronze 40mm, & I've flipped Bronze 42's cuz they seem just too small for me.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

garydusa said:


> I've got Stainless and Bronze in all shapes and sizes, & a wrist size of 7", but for me (IMHO):
> ...When it's BRONZE,...make it big!
> Don't just "dip your toe in the swimming pool"...Jump on in.
> ...just no way for a Bronze 40mm, & I've flipped Bronze 42's cuz they seem just too small for me.


You guys are doing a fine job of pumping me up, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

These guys are right!!

Bronze watches are different beasts, they need the heft of a good sized case, my Steiny feels too small and that is a 42mil.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I guess I will try a cheaper alternative with a big size and if it works out then will make some space for that Eterna diver. It looks stunning! Otherwise I will just keep drooling over them in this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Plus one for the bigger size. 

You won’t regret it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Needs ALOT MORE patina but here is my newish Zelos Hammerhead Submarine diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to see this particular model out and about! Mine has been delivered, but I'm not home, away on business travel, so I haven't put my hands on it yet... So no pictures of mine just yet 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> I'm so happy to see this particular model out and about! Mine has been delivered, but I'm not home, away on business travel, so I haven't put my hands on it yet... So no pictures of mine just yet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


But I do have pictures of this one...a one of a kind!!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Eterna KonTiki Bronze on my first day of "retirement". For me, that means I will probably last a few months before going back to work. But only the next couple of months will tell. Anyway, a perfect sunny Saturday morning here in Vancouver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I'm contemplating (early) retirement which in practice will mean a 3-4 month break before contemplating whether I want to enter the world of work again. Maybe I won't. Anyhow, there's always watches, which give me a lot of comfort and satisfaction. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Definetley right, 
i have the Helson skindiver at 41 and it feels a tad small 
all the others are between 43.5 & 44, they feel right, I even wear them with suits and tuxedo, need to stand out right....
these bronzos always instigate conversations |>
those Eterna Kontiki are stunning, 
i like them so much that I have a couple of TACTICO TC2 in steel which are homages to the Eterna super kontiki from the past.... Thei have the same case shape and bezel


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> All these awesome bronze watches make me so jealous! I wish there was an easily available 40mm bronze watch out there. Don't like going bigger then 40-42mm. The best I could do is find a brass 40mm diver. And even though I enjoy my Benarus Moray brass 40mm but to me bronze patina is just so much richer. Oh well, you can't have everything. For now these pics would have to do till someone comes up with a 40mm bronzer, so keep them coming!


Hey Soh1982, there is a 40mm diver from Zelos coming just next month, Elshan Tang (the brand owner) confirmed it on facebook multiple times. 
The stainless steel option is available right now, but there will be a full bronze version too. The specs look good too: 
500m WR, 40mm diameter, 20mm lugs, 46mm lug to lug, 13.5mm thickness + 2.5mm boxed sapphire, Sellita SW200 powered, priced $399-$569

Imagine this, but in bronze:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

konax said:


> Hey Soh1982, there is a 40mm diver from Zelos coming just next month, Elshan Tang (the brand owner) confirmed it on facebook multiple times.
> The stainless steel option is available right now, but there will be a full bronze version too. The specs look good too:
> 500m WR, 40mm diameter, 20mm lugs, 46mm lug to lug, 13.5mm thickness + 2.5mm boxed sapphire, Sellita SW200 powered, priced $399-$569
> 
> ...


Oh wow! That looks promising. Is their any preorder deal on it or something? I guess I will try to search. Thanks a lot buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Oh wow! That looks promising. Is their any preorder deal on it or something? I guess I will try to search. Thanks a lot buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will do specials on early orders. Usually the price increases by every 20 watches that are ordered I think. I'm contemplating on getting the meteorite dial Mako or if I want to wait for a bronzo. Decisions decisions.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

konax said:


> Hey Soh1982, there is a 40mm diver from Zelos coming just next month, Elshan Tang (the brand owner) confirmed it on facebook multiple times.
> The stainless steel option is available right now, but there will be a full bronze version too. The specs look good too:
> 500m WR, 40mm diameter, 20mm lugs, 46mm lug to lug, 13.5mm thickness + 2.5mm boxed sapphire, Sellita SW200 powered, priced $399-$569
> 
> ...


Thank Konax for the heads up on this. Not sure how I missed that there is bronze version coming out. I just posted on their facebook if they are going to have ceramic bezel, with meteorite dial and bronze!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> ...
> Yes unfortunately the ones I like are out of stock. But I definitely have my eyes on some 40mm Zelos and waiting for them to be back in stock. But to be honest, I truly crave a bronze diver which is pretty much impossible to find in 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Evant in 41mm. I have the grey, and can't imagine bronze diver any smaller. 
https://www.evantwatches.com/collections/bronze-watch-collection/products/tropic-diver-bronze-finale


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

There are still some Ventus Mori Divers available. Not bronze, but brass. 41mm.

Here is mine, and a link to the page.

https://ventuswatches.com/products









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just wishfull thinking that one of these in bronze will land in my box one day!!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

taike said:


> Evant in 41mm. I have the grey, and can't imagine bronze diver any smaller.
> https://www.evantwatches.com/collections/bronze-watch-collection/products/tropic-diver-bronze-finale


Never seen that before. Will search for real life pics. Oversized markers don't look very appealing but real pics may look different. For now I am really interested in that zelos mako in bronze if it is indeed being released soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Never seen that before. Will search for real life pics. Oversized markers don't look very appealing but real pics may look different. For now I am really interested in that zelos mako in bronze if it is indeed being released soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it will be soon....just posted this last night and woke up to this response. Whoop!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Threw a green nato on my grey dial Hammered. Green and bronze look so good together. I need a brown or green dial diver.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Soo Fuego said:


> Threw a green nato on my grey dial Hammered. Green and bronze look so good together. I need a brown or green dial diver.


So, Soo, what is your wrist size? The Hammerhead looks great on you! I assume the Abyss has to wear larger?

Thanks!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> So, Soo, what is your wrist size? The Hammerhead looks great on you! I assume the Abyss has to wear larger?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, 8" wrist haha. They wear fairly similar as their case specs are close. The Abyss is noticably heavier though.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Soo. No wonder it fits so well. Lucky you ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

congratulations Carl . enjoy your free time.
however, if you're going back to work. find something that's more fun to do than another boring job.
BTW. Great watch and picture .



carlhaluss said:


> Eterna KonTiki Bronze on my first day of "retirement". For me, that means I will probably last a few months before going back to work. But only the next couple of months will tell. Anyway, a perfect sunny Saturday morning here in Vancouver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tony A.H said:


> congratulations Carl . enjoy your free time.
> however, if you're going back to work. find something that's more fun to do than another boring job.
> BTW. Great watch and picture .


Thanks. I am very fortunate to have the luxury of taking time to relax and decide what to do with the rest of my life!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I do seem to be addicted to this watch!!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if the alloy used by Steinhart in their bronze buckle is the same than in the Ocean 1 Bronze ?

I bought bronze buckles from Steinhart to fit some bands. I forced the patina on two bronze watches and, in the same time, I forced the patina on those Steinhart bronze buckles. The cases react perfectly to my LoS bath, but the buckle just became more matte with a yellowish accent.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, the photo of the buckle had a problem... here a new one


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

DTDiver said:


> Does anyone know if the alloy used by Steinhart in their bronze buckle is the same than in the Ocean 1 Bronze ?
> 
> I bought bronze buckles from Steinhart to fit some bands. I forced the patina on two bronze watches and, in the same time, I forced the patina on those Steinhart bronze buckles. The cases react perfectly to my LoS bath, but the buckle just became more matte with a yellowish accent.


Sorry, I can't answer your question. But that CW Bronze looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

DTDiver said:


> Does anyone know if the alloy used by Steinhart in their bronze buckle is the same than in the Ocean 1 Bronze ?
> 
> I bought bronze buckles from Steinhart to fit some bands. I forced the patina on two bronze watches and, in the same time, I forced the patina on those Steinhart bronze buckles. The cases react perfectly to my LoS bath, but the buckle just became more matte with a yellowish accent.
> 
> [/IMG]


There are some speculation going around wus that the bronze steinhart used for the ocean 1 is not actually bronze. I personally owned the ocean 1 bronze, other brand bronzes and some brass watches. I gotta say the Steinhart bronze is very close to the brass ones I have in terms of color, the way it patina and feel..

BTW, your cw bronze looks amazing with that patina.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys !
I’ll take better photos if this one soon and I’ll share them !


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Does anyone know if the alloy used by Steinhart in their bronze buckle is the same than in the Ocean 1 Bronze ?


The Chris Ward is a CuSn6 bronze, that's high copper content alloy, more reddish (rose gold?) in appearance and patinates to a darker color, yours is a perfect example. The Steinhart is (supposedly) aluminium bronze, which is more gold like looking, but patina just dulls it and it becomes gray-ish.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Ventus Mori diver!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

konax said:


> The Chris Ward is a CuSn6 bronze, that's high copper content alloy, more reddish (rose gold?) in appearance and patinates to a darker color, yours is a perfect example. The Steinhart is (supposedly) aluminium bronze, which is more gold like looking, but patina just dulls it and it becomes gray-ish.


Yeah, this. The Steinhart buckle seems to be of the same bronze as the steinhart watch, so either aluminum bronze (seems to bear out, given long-term owner reports on how it resists patination and what colours it attains) of some sort, or a funky weird brass of some sort (the Steinhart O1b seems to have different patination than your usual brass seen from other microbrands, and Steinhart themselves keep claiming that O1B is bronze, not brass).

Unfortunately afaik nobody has made a chemical or spectrographic analysis of the material(s) so we don't really know what kind of copper alloy the SO1B is made of. But it's def. not the copper-tin bronze CuSn6 / CuSn8 that ChrisWard have used.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That CW looks superb after its LOS bath!!

This is mine after just an egg breakfast.















Im sure it will naturally darken even more with time and usage.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

+1

b-) :-!



carlhaluss said:


> Sorry, I can't answer your question. But that CW Bronze looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

It's very disappointing if the Steinhart watch is Al bronze or brass. This would in fact be misleading. (It doesn't look like Al bronze to me. It does look brassy.)

I've seen the word "bronze" used to describe higher grades (higher Cu content) of brass.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

After two years of lurking this thread I can finally join the club... just got the Zelos Hammerhead with blue meteorite dial. Now I can grow my own barnacles!

Here are some quick shots. I find it difficult to photograph, the dial is very deep textured, the blue only shimmers at certain angles and the domed crystal catches reflection of everything around. Wears very well though, it's rather easy on the wrist, but with stunning presence at the same time. Will be happy to answer any questions, if you have any.

Bought it from SeriousWatches which I highly recommend too - excellent service and communication from them, with lightning fast shipping and plenty of lovely freebies in the box.























And my poor attempt at Bigclive's signature shot:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

konax said:


> ...And my poor attempt at Bigclive's signature shot:
> 
> View attachment 12976559


Great "BigClive" shot konax! ...When he wakes up in a few hours, He'll be proud of your tribute!

...and Congrats and Welcome to the _"Pineapple Under The Sea"_ Club!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

This just landed from the eBay 20% off sale last week. Narval Seven NZ bronze. I had no patience to wait on the patina so gave it a quick ammonia vapor rub. The buckle (same patina treatment) is also an eBay deal from last week from L'Invitta Legione, sold by Militare Watch (who I also bought my Nethuns Ocean 300 from). I put it on a Helson strap that would fit the buckle, although the Narval came with a really nice leather strap.





















Compared to a Maranez Rawai 45mm also with ammonia forced patina. Honestly I prefer the patina look of the Rawai brass better. I just thought I would show these side by side as they are somewhat similar designs with similar bezels. The Rawai is half the price though when it's on sale (which it is frequently).


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

By the way, Boldr announced today that pre-orders are now open for their Odyssey bronze watch:

https://www.boldrsupply.co/collections/odyssey









I have the stainless version and absolutely love it. For some reason though they put a stainless steel bezel on the bronze version. Seems like a big mistake to me as the bezel will not patina while the case does. I imagine that will look rather odd after some time. Tudor did a bronze PVD coating on their casebacks, which also looks odd to me as it never really matches the case well, but it's under your wrist 99% of the time, so who cares? In this case, any difference in color will be more "in your face". Odd choice and I've questioned them on this on their Facebook page, but have not received a response yet.

EDIT - Boldr has confirmed back that the stainless steel bezel was indeed a typo and they should have it fixed now in their product description. The bezel is bronze as is the rest of the watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Kirk B said:


> This just landed from the eBay 20% off sale last week. Narval Seven NZ bronze. I had no patience to wait on the patina so gave it a quick ammonia vapor rub. The buckle (same patina treatment) is also an eBay deal from last week from L'Invitta Legione, sold by Militare Watch (who I also bought my Nethuns Ocean 300 from). I put it on a Helson strap that would fit the buckle, although the Narval came with a really nice leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 12976881
> View attachment 12976883
> ...


Those both look amazing! Although I do love the skull theme on the one.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> By the way, Boldr announced today that pre-orders are now open for their Odyssey bronze watch:
> 
> https://www.boldrsupply.co/collections/odyssey
> 
> I have the stainless version and absolutely love it. For some reason though they put a stainless steel bezel on the bronze version. Seems like a big mistake to me as the bezel will not patina while the case does. I imagine that will look rather odd after some time. Tudor did a bronze PVD coating on their casebacks, which also looks odd to me as it never really matches the case well, but it's under your wrist 99% of the time, so who cares? In this case, any difference in color will be more "in your face". Odd choice and I've questioned them on this on their Facebook page, but have not received a response yet.


bronze caseback would be an even bigger mistake than steel bezel. customers would all have discolored wrists. all bronze watches I've seen have SS or Ti backs


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

taike said:


> bronze caseback would be an even bigger mistake than steel bezel. customers would all have discolored wrists. all bronze watches I've seen have SS or Ti backs


I'm sorry for the confusion. Tudor uses a bronze COLOR PVD coating on their casebacks (of the Black Bay Bronze). The caseback is still stainless steel, just PVD coated to look like bronze. I assume that Boldr did something similar with their bezels. I'm really hoping it is just a typographical error in their announcement and product description.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> Those both look amazing! Although I do love the skull theme on the one.


I'm glad you like the one with the skulls Carl. My wife HATES it. So I must have done something right! :-d

Now that you're retired why don't you swing on down here to Portland, Oregon and check out some of my bronze and brass watches? You said you will only buy something you can try on, which makes Internet shopping difficult, right? Maybe I can convince you to add to your bronze collection. :-! And maybe add a JeanRichard, Zodiac, Deep Blue, and one of those Boldr Odysseys! Could be a very expensive trip for you!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Kirk B said:


> I'm glad you like the one with the skulls Carl. My wife HATES it. So I must have done something right! :-d
> 
> Now that you're retired why don't you swing on down here to Portland, Oregon and check out some of my bronze and brass watches? You said you will only buy something you can try on, which makes Internet shopping difficult, right? Maybe I can convince you to add to your bronze collection. :-! And maybe add a JeanRichard, Zodiac, Deep Blue, and one of those Boldr Odysseys! Could be a very expensive trip for you!


Thanks for your invite! Your generosity is overwhelming! :-d


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... H2O calls this Orca case model the "dress case" , so had to dress it up a bit ... _


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

eyeseem said:


> _... H2O calls this Orca case model the "dress case" , so had to dress it up a bit ... _


Wow superb photos, and beautiful watch, congrats for your nice Bronze Orca Dress, I love it. The strap is alligator or Croco? Top class with the minimalist black bezel, well done man!!!

I am just back form the beach, week-end from my in Dubai on Friday LoL... having her sister: Bronze Orca dive case with a caramel crocodile strap from Maddog with massive bronze buckle too


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some quality pics there rafy and eyeseem. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> By the way, Boldr announced today that pre-orders are now open for their Odyssey bronze watch:
> 
> https://www.boldrsupply.co/collections/odyssey
> 
> ...


Looks like BoldR has updated their website description on the retaining of the original steel bezel....that is seems it is going to be a Bronze bezel now.


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

Brass Benarus 40mm


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Wow superb photos, and beautiful watch, congrats for your nice Bronze Orca Dress, I love it. The strap is alligator or Croco? Top class with the minimalist black bezel, well done man!!!
> 
> I am just back form the beach, week-end from my in Dubai on Friday LoL... having her sister: Bronze Orca dive case with a caramel crocodile strap from Maddog with massive bronze buckle too
> 
> ...


That first pic might just be one of the prettiest pic I have ever seen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

My two.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Inspired by the classic "big Clive fold"

Have a top weekend gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Great "BigClive" shot konax! ...When he wakes up in a few hours, He'll be proud of your tribute!
> 
> ...and Congrats and Welcome to the _"Pineapple Under The Sea"_ Club!


Not a bad effort, but could do better!!

Great watch though!, and a big welcome to our friendly little bunch.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass but the Patina still looks good








​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Before & after patina
G


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!







Hope you all have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Patina taking shape.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Didn't get a chance to post this last night, but were a green dial Evant bronze diver for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Wow superb photos, and beautiful watch, congrats for your nice Bronze Orca Dress, I love it. The strap is alligator or Croco? Top class with the minimalist black bezel, well done man!!!
> 
> I am just back form the beach, week-end from my in Dubai on Friday LoL... having her sister: Bronze Orca dive case with a caramel crocodile strap from Maddog with massive bronze buckle too
> 
> _... Tks rafy1 , nice piece you have there as well - also that sanded croc looks really nice ... mine is a thyConstantine American alligator in black _


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... another side for Orca's personality ... great Sunday all_


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

eyeseem said:


> _... another side for Orca's personality ... great Sunday all_
> View attachment 12984447
> View attachment 12984449
> View attachment 12984451


That is a badass watch! The band is gorgeous as well... Where did you find the band? ? Any more pictures?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Beautiful bronze orca


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... couple more shots for MakaveliSK 's_ request_


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

eyeseem said:


> _... another side for Orca's personality ... great Sunday all_
> View attachment 12984447
> View attachment 12984449
> View attachment 12984451


That is beautiful. Your post almost caused me to order one of these. I am now in the "configuration" stage. I love your choice here. If I do order mine, it will have to be with the Skull dial. I have always wanted a skull dial watch. From what I can see the build quality is amazing. Was very surprised to see the pricing on these, seems like terrific value.
Look forward to more pics.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

;-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Itilian style:


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass Shark Diver


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sharing a few photos I took yesterday. These show off more the case than the dial, as it was pretty grey at the time, and my camera angel was just not right:





















Thanks for looking.
Carl


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Sharing a few photos I took yesterday. These show off more the case than the dial, as it was pretty grey at the time, and my camera angel was just not right:
> Thanks for looking.
> Carl


Thanks for sharing. |>


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Few closeup shots of the Hammerhead.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Carl and konax. Fantastic pics. The best pics of the entire forum seem to be in this thread. That must mean bronze folks are the most creative! 

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Bendodds360 said:


> Carl and konax. Fantastic pics. The best pics of the entire forum seem to be in this thread. That must mean bronze folks are the most creative!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Thanks for the comments and complement! I have to say, when you have a subject like these bronze pieces, though, I don't find it that difficult to be creative. So much fun to spend time. Sometimes, I think that half the fun of owning the watches I have is taking photos and sharing with everyone on these forums. If it was not for these forums, it would be much less fun for me really. Sometimes, when I am out and look at watches, my first thoughts are how great they would look in various photos, then I concentrate on what they look like on my wrist :-d. I really do have than much fun!!

Cheers
Carl


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> That is beautiful. Your post almost caused me to order one of these. I am now in the "configuration" stage. I love your choice here. If I do order mine, it will have to be with the Skull dial. I have always wanted a skull dial watch. From what I can see the build quality is amazing. Was very surprised to see the pricing on these, seems like terrific value.
> Look forward to more pics.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


_... hi Carl, I would say the pricing for these is adequate, ... my personal 2 cent : I'm not going to start a collection of them ( like, I unfortunately do , with pieces that I'm very compelled with ), though I'm not disappointed either : ... I like it for what I was expecting ( and as you say I wanted a skull dial, espec in bronze - a friend has a couple of them in steel , and they don't really do it for me - I don't mean to insult anybody here , that's just my feel for spending about 1+ grand for one of them), ... good rest of the week everybody _


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... Ennebi 9700 series , I was always compelled by these as the 33 pieces from this series are each finished in a dif configuration = no two alike , this one in a tobacco dial / simple bezel / 6 o'clock small seconds , I would say : a keeper for me ... _


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

M. Paci SMZ


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Love the purple face in that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Zelos Hammered twins! My new special edition arrived!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

kendalw3 said:


> Zelos Hammered twins! My new special edition arrived!


what happened to your buckle? was it LOS bathed? a closeup shot would be nice


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

konax said:


> what happened to your buckle? was it LOS bathed? a closeup shot would be nice


Buckle on the meteorite dial is PVD black.

Everything on that watch is natural patina.

What would you like a closer look at? I'm happy to oblige!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

And I shouldn't forget these pictures!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

kendalw3 said:


> Buckle on the meteorite dial is PVD black.
> 
> Everything on that watch is natural patina.
> 
> What would you like a closer look at? I'm happy to oblige!


yeah, I meant the buckle on the meteorite version, got confused for a second and thought it's just some very intense patina


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> And I shouldn't forget these pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you the one that supplied the steel for the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

kendalw3 said:


> Zelos Hammered twins! My new special edition arrived!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! They both look fantastic.
Carl


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kjo43 said:


> Are you the one that supplied the steel for the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can neither confirm nor deny 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Well, I'm enjoying the hell out of mine! It's an awesome story & happy to have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


unauthorized salvage?


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Oris Carl Brashear...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

taike said:


> unauthorized salvage?


I was a part of the crew during decommissioning... let's leave it at that


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

I own one as well and love it . I wore it out to dinner tonight and got compliments on it . The Hammerhead is a beautiful design that has a lot of great options and storys .


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Steinhart O1b, light brown bezel insert. Despite it not having the best characteristics on paper (no applied indices, flat dial, basic 2824-2, flat lugs), in practice I keep coming back to it. I just love how simple, "rough-and-ready", practical and old-school it looks.

Plus, it's very legible even under limited visibility conditions


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This one for me today












G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

GRUPPO still on the WRISSTO


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Classic today


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

A question for the bronze watch owners. Does a bronze watch with patina leave stains on light coloured clothing?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Classic today


Amazing combo mate,
love the green dial and the strap, that is so outdoors , made for the rough & tough. Beatiful and rustic.
very very cool Graham.
G


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

virgin bronzer









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MIsparty said:


> virgin bronzer
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


sexy. i'll break you off


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 13005507


More of this beauty please 

... this is (next to a Helberg CH8) the bromze watch on the top of my "need-to-have" list


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

can we see a picture of a brown isofrane on a bronze watch ? im trying to figure out how much of a brown colour the isofrane has


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DImGR said:


> can we see a picture of a brown isofrane on a bronze watch ? im trying to figure out how much of a brown colour the isofrane has


Can you find a brown iso for sale anywhere? I can't.

I'd like one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

konax said:


> Few closeup shots of the Hammerhead.


Man, I love this Zelos Hammerhead. One of my very favorite bronze watch brands! Great pics.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Can you find a brown iso for sale anywhere? I can't.
> 
> I'd like one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


coffee

ISOFRANE STRAPS ? AQUADIVE / ISOFRANE Official Store


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

taike said:


> coffee
> 
> ISOFRANE STRAPS ? AQUADIVE / ISOFRANE Official Store


Ty. Sadly none available at the moment. Even isofrane directly is out of stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 13007933


That is a beauty! Congratulations for getting one of those, sold out very quickly. Great patina formed on your's as well.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Ty. Sadly none available at the moment. Even isofrane directly is out of stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


available in 22mm


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DImGR said:


> can we see a picture of a brown isofrane on a bronze watch ? im trying to figure out how much of a brown colour the isofrane has


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just put on a worked with Dan over at RedRockStraps to get this gorgeous olive drab canvas strap with the US Stamp markings to put on my Helson. Love it!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

salt water treatment


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Hammerhead Bronze


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

blackbolt said:


> Hammerhead Bronze


C an you tell me if the bronze buckle works ok with your iso?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Two bronze Hammerheads!










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DImGR said:


> C an you tell me if the bronze buckle works ok with your iso?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Tang is too small
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45651367


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

taike said:


> Tang is too small
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45651367


Looks ok to me and doesn't bother me that it's not official buckle.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DImGR said:


> C an you tell me if the bronze buckle works ok with your iso?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The buckle is 22mm so fits the Isofrane perfectly. The tang is narrow compared to the wider Iso tang, but it doesn't bother me. This tang fits through the Iso holes too - it's not very thick.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Helson


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Love Green dial with Bronze, 
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great Patina Graham!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Starting off the long weekend with one of my fav local beers.

A safe one to all my bronze buds. Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Meteor:


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Just took this photo last night after some cleaning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Meteor:


That is an impressive beasty!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> That is an impressive beasty!!


thanks, Clive. This thread is reponsible for my ever growing bronze collection and ever decreasing bank account!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

knightRider said:


> Meteor:


Another nice one. Congrats! How's the lume on these and how is the case fit please. Do the lugs have any curvature and what is the height roughly. I'm somewhat keen on this.

Would love to see a bronze family photo sometime ;-)
Thank you!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> thanks, Clive. This thread is reponsible for my ever growing bronze collection and ever decreasing bank account!


Money in the bank is a waste of time, spend it all on watches!!

(Sheepishly checks lounge door in case the Mrs see me type that!!)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Another nice one. Congrats! How's the lume on these and how is the case fit please. Do the lugs have any curvature and what is the height roughly. I'm somewhat keen on this.
> 
> Would love to see a bronze family photo sometime ;-)
> Thank you!


Lume not as good as Seiko, fairly weak. Case is nice, fits my 6.5 wrist in comfort. Will get back on the height and lugs..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

knightRider said:


> Lume not as good as Seiko, fairly weak. Case is nice, fits my 6.5 wrist in comfort. Will get back on the height and lugs..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! Shame on the lume aspect. I'm gradually making some sacrifice / allowances on luminosity, but not ready to go without altogether.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slant said:


> Just took this photo last night after some cleaning.


sweet... 
do you maybe have a photo befor you've undone the patina?
It is hard to find much photos of this watch with advanced patina.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Goblin77 said:


> sweet...
> do you maybe have a photo befor you've undone the patina?
> It is hard to find much photos of this watch with advanced patina.


Here's one before the cleaning:



The fun part about having a bronze/brass watch is, when you want to change up the look, just clean it, and it's like you got a new watch! ;-)


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

yeah... you're right. For sadness I don't own a bronze watch for the moment...but comes time, such a watch will come to me...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I freaking love this watch! Everything about it. Might need to add one of these to my collection in the very near future.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> I freaking love this watch! Everything about it. Might need to add one of these to my collection in the very near future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Agreed. Almost went on the chopping block, just out of boredom. Put one of Vesire's straps on it to change it up a bit; wear it constantly. The tritium is nice. I put a 9h crystal protector on it so the whole 'mineral glass' thing doesn't bother me. A surprisingly durable watch.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

In case any of you were curious about different types of patina and possibly how does chlorine fuming affects CuSn8 bronze: this is an example of 30 minutes in a closed container. 
First pic is straight out of the container, second one after some light cleaning with toothbrush and soap. This type of patina does NOT come off easily, if at all.

Do at your own risk, but I strongly advise against it, the chlorine vapors are extremely poisonous.

I tried it only on the buckle, the watch itself is safe from my stupidity


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks... toxic. Like, in videogames you would use that kind of color and texture in a "radioactive chernobyl reactor" environment.


Soo kinda awesome actually xD


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I gotta admit, that's creative.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not seen that before!!

But the irreversible bit would worry me as I like the idea of a Colgate smile at the end of the process if I really dont like the look.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

You will probably have to "sand" it back down to bare metal again. A few minutes with an abrasive wheel, like a scotch Brite pad, on a Dremel tool will clean it up without removing much metal.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... nice job indeed by Helberg Watches , I procrastinated for quite a while , happy I added the H1 , a sexy tool piece ... 
_


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Finally got my Eterna KonTiki Bronze down to the sea today at Vancouver Harbour:





















Beautiful way to spend Good Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!
Carl


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Finally got my Eterna KonTiki Bronze down to the sea today at Vancouver Harbour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Great pics mate! Thanks for sharing. A safe Easter to you and yours.

Beautiful way to spend Good Friday. Have a great weekend everyone!
Carl[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Bronze bronze bronze.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Carcharhinus today


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Carcharhinus today


LOVE the lugs on that one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Carcharhinus today


This is a wonderful piece of art!! Please, more pics, sideview, case dimension... info about it.. It's one of the few times I am really impressed by a wristwatch!


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah I think they are super cool and really evoke the spirit of hardcore diving equipment. Sadly don't have one yet to start the collection, but once I do I imagine I'll be just as addicted!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

You may be hard pushed to find one... usmc0321 has scooped most of them up! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Apparently they don't make brown isofrane straps at 24mm. So I threw on one of my black ones for the weekend.



















I think it looks pretty sharp with the bronze roller buckle.

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

Zelos









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Duncan_McCloud said:


> This is a wonderful piece of art!! Please, more pics, sideview, case dimension... info about it.. It's one of the few times I am really impressed by a wristwatch!


Thanks... yeah this one always gets a lot of comments. It's big and heavy, but inline with most other Kavs.

Yes, they're addicting, but for good reason... these really are the only watches that never let me down.

I'm sure everyone will get a chance or two at whatever I've got... and yes, Bens right... I went on a spree awhile back, lol. I have waaayyy more Kavs than I'm comfortable admitting. Everyone whose selling one seems to hit me up...

I'm already on to the next one today, but here's some older pics of the watch.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

ty! Standing ovation for those!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well what a shock!!

Opened the door this morning and a Fed Ex delivery driver dressed as a rabbit delivered my Panerai Bronzo at long last!!









Happy easter Bronze brothers!!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The joke’s on you Clive.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Where’s the big Clive fold?? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm. 

I think I'm pulling out of the bronze watch thing, tbh. The patination thing etc. is cool, but frankly - I find myself afraid to wear my helmsman & steinhart for fear that doing anything with those watches will lead to "bad-looking" patina or start corrosion or whatever...

I know it's all just psychological - but because bronze adapts to what folks do, I'm hesitant to actually *do* anything with the watches. And frankly.. what's the point in keeping them around, if they get left behind whenever anything is actually happening.

For example - I'd love to have one watch, not some gschock, that I could wear everyday including to the gym. There's no way I'll feel comfortable taking a bronze watch to a gym. I just can't.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Try wearing a fully polished steel case when you are OCD on scratches!!

I find that if I wrap the watch in one of these it makes me less worried!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

All joking aside bronze is a very durable material and is my go to beater now for Briney holidays near coral!!

The 007 stays at home.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well what a shock!!
> 
> Opened the door this morning and a Fed Ex delivery driver dressed as a rabbit delivered my Panerai Bronzo at long last!!
> 
> ...


sh*t Clive, you had me then!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What gave it away??

The rabbit delivery man or me ever getting a 671??

Think the rabbit is far more believable!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally joined the bronze band! Really diggin' it and can definitely see additional bronzos added to the collection at some point. This one is pairing quite well on B&R Bands forest green Horween Chromexcel. My only minor quibble is that I wish the time keeping accuracy was a bit better. After a week, it's averaging about +12 seconds/day. Not terrible, I know and certainly well within spec for a Miyota 90S5, but I've had several other 9015 powered watches in the past that were within +5 seconds/day.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Christopher Ward ...one of my best decision !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great Patina and a beautiful strap as well!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Finally joined the bronze band! Really diggin' it and can definitely see additional bronzos added to the collection at some point. This one is pairing quite well on B&R Bands forest green Horween Chromexcel. My only minor quibble is that I wish the time keeping accuracy was a bit better. After a week, it's averaging about +12 seconds/day. Not terrible, I know and certainly well within spec for a Miyota 90S5, but I've had several other 9015 powered watches in the past that were within +5 seconds/day.


Welcome to the "Bronze band" and a great piece to start your addiction as well.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I took this M53 out for years because I'd work in the field and then be able to wash it with some room service lemon/ketchup and shine it up, if needed. I'd only have to carry an extra strap in my gear, then back to the nato for hard use. When I'd get home from a tour, I'd pop another crystal protector on it and put it away for the next run. As I accrued more bronzes, I started to do the same with them. I've worn bronze daily to the gym, diving, cycling, drinking, fighting, kicking doors, grab-assing, shooting, etc.

I sold the '53 twice on the forum, and twice bought it back. The last time it had been through a few owners and came back looking like Courtney Love. I washed it up, put a crystal protector on and took it for a beach run to sober it up.

If you're going for a perfect natural patina without any type of blemish or spot, you're gonna get stressed.

If someone's got a nice shiny bronze, chances are they've got Cheeto fingers to go along with it, and that's alright. OR, they're afraid to wear it, and that's not alright.

Agreed, no sense in wasting a spot in the watch box. But the bronze can handle it.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Some other photos 
(C60 Trident Pro Bronze and Moray 42 Bronze)


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... I guess we're takin' our hats off and swiftly slide to the side ,  , enjoy in good health , beauty beauty ...
_"""Well what a shock!!

Opened the door this morning and a Fed Ex delivery driver dressed as a rabbit delivered my Panerai Bronzo at long last!!"""

View attachment 13024051


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... extremely pleasant patina ... v nice - both 
_


DTDiver said:


> Some other photos
> (C60 Trident Pro Bronze and Moray 42 Bronze)


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Some other photos
> (C60 Trident Pro Bronze and Moray 42 Bronze)


The shades of patina on these two is just perfect.

My Hammerhead at the lake yeasterday:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


Am I seeing the result of crazy domed crystal distortion, or did your handset suffer a traumatic injury???


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow! Now that is differnt!! What brand of watch and any more pics?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

MakaveliSK said:


> Wow! Now that is differnt!! What brand of watch and any more pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Helberg I believe. It may be a Kaventsmann but I'm not that familiar with all the variations they've made in the past.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Helberg CH1


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Wow! Now that is differnt!! What brand of watch and any more pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry, traveling! Yes, as Goblin77 said, it's the CH1.

They also come in Steel and Tungum; I just wear the bronze most.

Another hardcore watch that doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am way behind with only 5 Bronzos, this is today's choice, 
who said bronze is not a strong material? Obviously has never tried one. 
This is one of the toughest watches I ever had, I have worn this to work, still running perfect. I don't work in an office....


















G


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I am way behind with only 5 Bronzos, this is today's choice,
> who said bronze is not a strong material? Obviously has never tried one.
> This is one of the toughest watches I ever had, I have worn this to work, still running perfect. I don't work in an office....
> View attachment 13032155
> ...


Now that the Benarus name/brand has been revived, really hoping they do the same with this model, as I'd love to pick one up!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Damn, made the mistake of checking out this thread, going back through about 20 pages, and now yearning for one of these:


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Magrette Vantage Bronze










Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> Christopher Ward ...one of my best decision !


I like the strap, those stitches look sharp


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Now that the Benarus name/brand has been revived, really hoping they do the same with this model, as I'd love to pick one up!


the brand is alive, however the Morey model is now being made out of brass rather then bronze,
and the movement is an NH35 rather then the ETA 2824-2 or the Mayota 9015.
G


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> the brand is alive, however the Morey model is now being made out of brass rather then bronze,
> and the movement is an NH35 rather then the ETA 2824-2 or the Mayota 9015.
> G


That was the EXACT point of my statement....the brand has been REVIVED and I'm hoping they do the same with (meaning REVIVE) this model as it WAS (because I don't want brass and I don't want an NH35).


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My Zelos Submarine Edition Diver at the aquarium.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

RmacMD said:


> Damn, made the mistake of checking out this thread, going back through about 20 pages, and now yearning for one of these:
> View attachment 13033439
> View attachment 13033441


... and now I've found this!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

RmacMD said:


> ... and now I've found this!
> View attachment 13038067


I think there's one or two of these on the f29 sales forum right now.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13038833


Very nice! Looks like the Oris or CWard bronze and it looks nice on the canvas strap. What's the make?

Sent from my Note


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My bronze and titanium Maranez sitting on my favorite book!









Sent from my Note


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Very nice! Looks like the Oris or CWard bronze and it looks nice on the canvas strap. What's the make?
> 
> Sent from my Note


Thank you.
It is a Ventus Mori. I swapped out the dial, everything else is as it came.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


IF... And I know it's a big IF but if you decide to sell any of your divers let me know.  Especially any of your Kaventsmann. Just bad ass!

Sent from my Note


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> IF... And I know it's a big IF but if you decide to sell any of your divers let me know.  Especially any of your Kaventsmann. Just bad ass!
> 
> Sent from my Note


Thanks! Yeah, playing with strap and finish options... the last step before selling one off. I've debated on this one for awhile... got a couple more coming in and will probably make some room.


----------



## Petram (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Finally getting a little patina









Sent from my Note


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok guys, I just got offered a Tudor Black Bay Bronze, brand new in the box with all papers from an AD (my friend won it in a contest at work) for $3000. However, I just pre-ordered the Doxa 300T Divingstar Poseidon (which, to date, is my most expensive purchase ever). The BBB is my top of the top favorite watch, the Doxa is my 2nd. I can't afford both and the deposit on the Doxa is non-refundable. Am I crazy for passing on the Black Bay? Or responsible?


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Ok guys, I just got offered a Tudor Black Bay Bronze, brand new in the box with all papers from an AD (my friend won it in a contest at work) for $3000. However, I just pre-ordered the Doxa 300T Divingstar Poseidon (which, to date, is my most expensive purchase ever). The BBB is my top of the top favorite watch, the Doxa is my 2nd. I can't afford both and the deposit on the Doxa is non-refundable. Am I crazy for passing on the Black Bay? Or responsible?


How much was the deposit on the Doxa? That plus the $3000 will be the true cost of the B.B.B. If it still feels like a good deal get the B.B.B. You can get the Doxa later.

...or sell your deposit to someone else at a discount.

Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

BigBandito said:


> How much was the deposit on the Doxa? That plus the $3000 will be the true cost of the B.B.B. If it still feels like a good deal get the B.B.B. You can get the Doxa later.
> 
> ...or sell your deposit to someone else at a discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


Hmm. Never thought of selling my preorder slot.... I'll have to think about that one.

The deposit was $500. I'm selling 4 watches to pay for the Doxa (or at least most of the Doxa). I suppose I could sell the remaining 7 to help pay for the Black Bay and keep them both...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Ok guys, I just got offered a Tudor Black Bay Bronze, brand new in the box with all papers from an AD (my friend won it in a contest at work) for $3000. However, I just pre-ordered the Doxa 300T Divingstar Poseidon (which, to date, is my most expensive purchase ever). The BBB is my top of the top favorite watch, the Doxa is my 2nd. I can't afford both and the deposit on the Doxa is non-refundable. Am I crazy for passing on the Black Bay? Or responsible?


The Tudor is at a very good price new, I have one and love it. I believe the Doxa will be more collectable - I've have one on order too.
I'd say stick with the Doxa..or try and fund both!


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

OneRandomGeek said:


> I suppose I could sell the remaining 7 to help pay for the Black Bay and keep them both...


This...This is your answer, just list list them now, ..."begin the begin"


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

For a moment, a very brief moment 



bigclive2011 said:


> Well what a shock!!
> 
> Opened the door this morning and a Fed Ex delivery driver dressed as a rabbit delivered my Panerai Bronzo at long last!!
> 
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronzo


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^ nice one Gary!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Nethuns









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... as big of a fan for natural patina as I am , this one went another route , High Polish Bronzo with Black Enamel Bezel Markers ... the piece looks like a million - billion , taking pics with it anymore, now that's a whole other story - haha ...
( 1st pic while still into works )
_


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

garydusa said:


>


Cool strap. Who makes it (and while I'm at it with the interrogation, what watch is that)? Thx.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Cool strap. Who makes it (and while I'm at it with the interrogation, what watch is that)? Thx.


Watch: Maranez Karon Brass 
Strap: MiL-TaT.com


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Crazy hot weather means the Kobold's are coming out... I know, I know, not a lot of love.

But it's bronze...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Steinhart









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@ wmv
your helson is really gorgeous. How's the bezels play? I'm asking myself if the bezel turns easily when the watch has as much patina as yours?
A while ago I owned a borealis bull shark whichs bezel was stuck hardly until is was cleaned in citrus water.

*sorry for my bad english. Sometimes it is hard for me to find the right words...


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> @ wmv
> your helson is really gorgeous. How's the bezels play? I'm asking myself if the bezel turns easily when the watch has as much patina as yours?
> A while ago I owned a borealis bull shark whichs bezel was stuck hardly until is was cleaned in citrus water.
> 
> *sorry for my bad english. Sometimes it is hard for me to find the right words...


 I understood you just fine. No problems with bezel at all.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> @ wmv
> your helson is really gorgeous. How's the bezels play? I'm asking myself if the bezel turns easily when the watch has as much patina as yours?
> A while ago I owned a borealis bull shark whichs bezel was stuck hardly until is was cleaned in citrus water.
> 
> *sorry for my bad english. Sometimes it is hard for me to find the right words...


 I understood you just fine. No problems with bezel at all.


----------



## wmv (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

What...? What're we doing... is this a thing now? Is something wrong with my phone...?

Clive, we need a ruling on this, lol...










Hey, not knocking it. We can take fifteen pics of each watch this way. Imagine the amount of content the average collection will produce...


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> What...? What're we doing... is this a thing now? Is something wrong with my phone...?
> 
> Clive, we need a ruling on this, lol...
> 
> ...


It's bronze art.

Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

BigBandito said:


> It's bronze art.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


Ahhhh... okay. I'm in...

Maybe we could start doing a Warhol type thing... then we can see the whole watch:










I dunno... just spitballing.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13055235
> G


That Prometheus is SWEET! Or should I say BRILLIANT in UK speak.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

This Zelos hammerhead is good excuse to hit all the threads this a.m. :-d Bronze diver addiction..... oh, I'm sure I could b-) Great bang-for-the-buck on an early buy with this one, and just enough chunk to wear comfortably (7" flat wrist)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

RmacMD said:


> That Prometheus is SWEET! Or should I say BRILLIANT in UK speak.


Thank you, much appreciated.
sweet is a good word. Yes I agree it's a very nice piece, the Lume is awsome and quite accurate, I get about + 5 to 8 sec per day.
built like a tank and really good to dive with. That blue really stands out and gets noticed in the summer. I seriusly reccomend it. 
Best wishes
G


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Just love how the green dial pops in the sun!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze Seal:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13061331


Love the Bronze Sqaule. I have not seen one yet. It looks great on that canvas band! What type of band is that?

Sent from my Note


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

My TC9, the bronze buckle strap was from Meranom and the knurled crown custom made by Ridwan the watch maker out of West Java. I had hoped I would be able to modify it to accept a DAGAZ dial.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

milligan said:


> My TC9, the bronze buckle strap was from Meranom and the knurled crown custom made by Ridwan the watch maker out of West Java. I had hoped I would be able to modify it to accept a DAGAZ dial.


the crown size looks to be good improvement over the original. too bad the meranom buckle is pvd


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Yikes PVD it looked like solid bronze....are you sure ? Where can a get a real one ? The TC9 case looks pretty coppery next to the crown. The Ridwan crown makes the watch look a thousand times better...huge improvement. 
I wish DAGAZ would market a bronze turtle case it would be a fair return for TC9 appropriating the DAGAZ logo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I was so excited to wear this after getting my new band after the stock one broke and my new rolko buckle I forgot to change the date! Happy 4/20 everyone! Go see super troopers 2!









Sent from my Note


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13067627
> View attachment 13067629


I just preordered mine CW Bronze! Excited for this piece since I refuse to pay the insane price for the Oris Carl Brashear.

Sent from my Note


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

My only one now. Fonderia Navale Gondar!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MakaveliSK said:


> I just preordered mine CW Bronze! Excited for this piece since I refuse to pay the insane price for the Oris Carl Brashear.
> 
> Sent from my Note


My, you do have The bronze diver addiction don't you ;-). Fantastic stable you are building!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Aging nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13075409


Fantastic.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Aging nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this bronze or brass? It looks similar in colour to my brass Maranez:


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobwellson









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Santa Cruz... Just arrived.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

What else









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Evant Tropic bronze diver in Gettysburg, with the field of Pickett's Charge in the distance.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Is this bronze or brass? It looks similar in colour to my brass Maranez:


It could be the bead blasted finish? But it's all bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Stunning combo Graham, absolutley stunning.👌
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Aging nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking amazing Ben,
lokks nicer every time I see it.
G


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Second time owning this watch. Glad to have it back on my wrist and can't wait for the beach.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Took Benny Green on a nice bike ride today. Have a great Sunday friends.
G


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Day time shots of the Evant Tropic bronze diver.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Pair of Borealises (Borealae?):


----------



## frankie (Jun 6, 2006)

Since I put up a post in March I cannot see any future posts on this thread, only my last one Grrrrr


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

frankie said:


> Since I put up a post in March I cannot see any future posts on this thread, only my last one Grrrrr


You have missed a so much bronze goodness!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

frankie said:


> Since I put up a post in March I cannot see any future posts on this thread, only my last one Grrrrr


You will soon need counselling!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


>


It Looks like an ashtray

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

DImGR said:


> It Looks like an ashtray
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the contribution. Probably safe to assume you won't be getting one then, huh?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Early morning bronze


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


Very nice. You should think about the Anonimo and the Christopher Ward Bronze as additions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Autographed (in front of me), back in 1985


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

The only Bronze I have in my collection. The Zenith Bronze is on order. The pilot version of course. ATTACH]13094373[/ATTACH]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Agree!! Definitely something special about Bronze divers


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

New addition


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Flex Luthor said:


> New addition
> View attachment 13094757
> View attachment 13094755
> View attachment 13094753
> ...


Love this Cobra de Calibre Flex,
especially the green dial, actually it's a stunning piece. 
Huge congrats to you.&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56396;
i have the 3 version with the twin crown, internal bezel, black dial.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Flex Luthor said:


> New addition
> View attachment 13094757
> View attachment 13094755
> View attachment 13094753
> ...


Love this Cobra de Calibre Flex,
especially the green dial, actually it's a stunning piece. 
Huge congrats to you.😄👌
i have the 3 version with the twin crown, internal bezel, black dial.
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Gentle patina on the turbine:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

knightRider said:


> Gentle patina on the turbine:


Since owning and experiencing several Zelos watches ( Helmsman 2, Bronze Hammerhead, & Ti Hammerhead) the turbine Abyss is another one I would liked to have pursued knowing now of the good fit, finish & design value Zelos creates.

Your watch looks great! Always like seeing that one.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Since owning and experiencing several Zelos watches ( Helmsman 2, Bronze Hammerhead, & Ti Hammerhead) the turbine Abyss is another one I would liked to have pursued knowing now of the good fit, finish & design value Zelos creates.
> 
> Your watch looks great! Always like seeing that one.


Thanks, totally agree, zelos make fine watches for the price. The turbine is a chunky beast but is mesmerising!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good!!

Get it down to Canvey Island and have a dip in the Estuary!! That will see about Patina then )


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

How's the Schofield looking Clive? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's been back to Giles for a service (Kinda like a 6000 miler on a new car) so expecting it back Tuesday.

The Patina is coming in well, and I love the shape and heft of it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> Get it down to Canvey Island and have a dip in the Estuary!! That will see about Patina then )


Haha, yes may do, but not sure how a South Londoner would cope that far east! :-d


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just remember your passport!!

Once over that bridge you're in bandit country!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Just remember your passport!!
> 
> Once over that bridge you're in bandit country!!


what chance have I got from west London then?
quick dip in the Thames in Hammersmith, maybe not.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying this one today.
G


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A HEROIC18 Day!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Flex Luthor said:
> 
> 
> > New addition
> ...


Thanks! Yours looks great and I love the strap.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

zen168 said:


> View attachment 13096023


I'm looking for the CH8 as a second hand one for a while. 
Can you tell me please, what your wristsize is? 
Mine is about 6.75 and I'm not sure about the size of the CH8.

On one hand I love my Oris 65 with short L2L and 40mm. 
On the other hand I wear my Traser with 45mm and nearly 54mm L2L


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> I'm looking for the CH8 as a second hand one for a while.
> Can you tell me please, what your wristsize is?
> Mine is about 6.75 and I'm not sure about the size of the CH8.
> 
> ...


Mine is about 6.8 wrist size.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

Zelos










Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

zen168 said:


> Mine is about 6.8 wrist size.


Thanks!
And can I ask how do you rate the wearability compared to the other watches?

In the meantime I'm thinking of buying this watch as a new one. Unfortunatelly they lost so much value, if I decide against the size...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A work of art:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazing case!! Looks great.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Amazing case!! Looks great.


thanks, we can blame USMC0321 for my addiction to Kaventsmann!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> thanks, we can blame USMC0321 for my addiction to Kaventsmann!


Very nice kav. Grats and enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BigClive:
I can feel your affinity to Bronzies.
Looking forward to my first one

X Traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

South Beach Bronze


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

Super nice !



Flex Luthor said:


> South Beach Bronze
> View attachment 13102271


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DB:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> DB:


The crystal in that looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

can I ask you bronze guys for an advice? As some of you may have noticed, I recently got my long-awaited bronze watch. Since my actual favorite, a Helberg CH8, was not available on the used market, I summarily got a CH6.
Now it suits my feeling of the lug-to-lug quite well. In connection with the height, I'm a bit unsure.

What do you all mean? Could the CH8 suit me better?
The idea was that it looks flatter, as it is longer and minimally flatter.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

and this one...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have no personal experience with Helberg, but that looks fantastic!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> can I ask you bronze guys for an advice? As some of you may have noticed, I recently got my long-awaited bronze watch. Since my actual favorite, a Helberg CH8, was not available on the used market, I summarily got a CH6.
> Now it suits my feeling of the lug-to-lug quite well. In connection with the height, I'm a bit unsure.
> 
> What do you all mean? Could the CH8 suit me better?
> The idea was that it looks flatter, as it is longer and minimally flatter.





Goblin77 said:


> and this one...


Bronze watches and subtlety are NOT meant to coexist, lol! They're supposed to wear "loud and proud" and yours fits right on in there!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

okay okay... thanks a lot 
The Helberg CH6 wears quiet good, no doubt.
I'm just asking myself it the CH8 would be as wearable too...(because of the linger lug-to-lug - but just a little bit more...)


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

New shark strap on my Borealis...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

CH8 wears a bit smaller than CH6. But thickness is similar, only reason why I sold my CH8 was that I rarely wore it and I found the sunken crown to be quite hard to operate.


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Great looking watch. I have the Vostok-Europe Energia 2 NH35-575O285 Leather Green Brown Watch Pilot Automatic 49mm on it's way to me. I am sure I will be getting others. The bronze looks fantastic. My wife is happy . My wrist is 8" and I needed at least a 48mm, so this is perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> CH8 wears a bit smaller than CH6. But thickness is similar, only reason why I sold my CH8 was that I rarely wore it and I found the sunken crown to be quite hard to operate.


Thanks for your advice. How is it about the lugs of the CH8 - they seem often to stand up from smaller wrists. In pictures with side view of the watch the reason seems to be the high bottom of the watch.
How do you rate this?
I prefer lugs that are fittet "around" my wrist...


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Been a while since I had a bronze in rotation. I'm one of the impatient ones who can't let nature take its course. Just got this one, still polishing it out to where I want it. It's easier for me to start dark and remove patina than try to add more later!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

My first BOLDR arrived....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm seriously considering hunting down a Ventus Caspian. Anyone have any experience with that particular watch? They're all sold out but I'm sure I can hunt one down if I want to.


----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

SteamJ said:


> I'm seriously considering hunting down a Ventus Caspian. Anyone have any experience with that particular watch? They're all sold out but I'm sure I can hunt one down if I want to.


Looks like they still have the Type B dial available on their site.

I have the Ventus Mori in the brown dial and love it. Met them at W&W's Wind-up fair last year and enjoyed talking with them too.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

BGBC said:


> Looks like they still have the Type B dial available on their site.
> 
> I have the Ventus Mori in the brown dial and love it. Met them at W&W's Wind-up fair last year and enjoyed talking with them too.


Thanks. Oddly if you try to order the type B it then says out of stock so I think it showing stock is a glitch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I just posted this over in the Affordables / Heads-up Bargain thread, but thought some who might not visit there, could appreciate it being shared here....

Anyhoo, ever since receiving my Ancon Challenger, I've been bitten by the bronze bug. In searching for my next possible acquisition, I came across the Zoretto Indy and wouldn't ya know, they're currently on sale via their own website! Quite a well spec'd piece, including a domed sapphire crystal and a 9015 engine.....all for just $399, shipping included! That's cheaper than most other bronze options running NH35 or Chinese movements. Now, if I pull the trigger....which color dial? I think I've got it narrowed down, as my Ancon is green and seeing as that I'm pretty sure I'll add a C. Ward Trident bronze down the road (which has the blue dial as the only option), that leaves me with the Wesley Snipes approved "Always bet on black"! Zoretto


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

SteamJ said:


> Thanks. Oddly if you try to order the type B it then says out of stock so I think it showing stock is a glitch.


Send Elshan an email, maybe he has one on stock.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

HAGWE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Have you guys seen the new Gruppo Gamma on instagram?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BiXmVeXHuOp/


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

jdelage said:


> Have you guys seen the new Gruppo Gamma on instagram?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BiXmVeXHuOp/


Very nice! Could it be a special/limited edition with their Russian distributor, kind of like what Steinhart does with Gnomon?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Vanguard Retro. for regular distribution, not russian special.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Where did you get the pics from?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jdelage said:


> Where did you get the pics from?


FB GG Russia and DW and micro groups

specs here 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45970467


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldronzo reporting!


























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BigClive:
I've been trying to ignore Bronzie Divers as hard as I can.
But the divil is on my shoulder pressing to buy one ASAP!
Been buying and collecting watches for 60 years + and I've
never gotten one. My Bad!!! I can see why you like em!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

taike said:


> Vanguard Retro. for regular distribution, not russian special.


here's the other bronze model









details are all on their site now https://www.gruppogammawatches.com/collections.html#!/Vanguard/c/25527850/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

taike said:


> here's the other bronze model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking the looks of these, especially the bronze w/crown guards; however, the price point seems slightly higher than what I would have expected (ok, let the flaming begin!). Who knows, though, perhaps they'll offer some "special, introductory pricing" when they're closer to the release date?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm liking the looks of these, especially the bronze w/crown guards; however, the price point seems slightly higher than what I would have expected (ok, let the flaming begin!). Who knows, though, perhaps they'll offer some "special, introductory pricing" when they're closer to the release date?


there has been some level of preorder discount in the past.

Naoki has been signaling intent to move upmarket with improved finishing, ETA movement, straps by di stefano


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Simona Di Stefano


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Simona Di Stefano


Love it!! I just bought one of these from a WUS member today. Love the buckle!!! Mind sharing where you got it?

Sent from my Note


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Love it!! I just bought one of these from a WUS member today. Love the buckle!!! Mind sharing where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my Note


i'm going to take a guess and say ennebi


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

taike said:


> i'm going to take a guess and say ennebi


Lmfao!! I couldn't figure out what the letters were for the life of me. Thanks!

Sent from my Note


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Lmfao!! I couldn't figure out what the letters were for the life of me. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Note


no worries. just means you're not dyslexic or possessed by demons


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Love it!! I just bought one of these from a WUS member today. Love the buckle!!! Mind sharing where you got it?


Congrats on your Simona buy, great straps, & Yep, it's an Ennebi (_NB), probably my most expensive "used" buckle I've ever bought. The buckle is a little bit longer (about 5mm longer) than others. You can get to an extra hole on the short straps, and sometimes, that comes in handy...
_









Another Simona (Di Stefano) Saddle Strap buckled up with a MadDog buckle


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Just sold my









To buy a








(Stock photo, haven't received it yet)

Let me know what you think

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Zelos Helmsman 2 Lumed!!

On another note... My C. Ward bronzo comes in this week! So F'ing excited!!!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Zelos Helmsman 2 Lumed!!
> 
> On another note... My C. Ward bronzo comes in this week! So F'ing excited!!!
> 
> ...


Love the lume on the crown. Very nice detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Love the lume on the crown. Very nice detail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zelos does a nice job with the small details. I love both of the Zelos watches I have.









Sent from my Note


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta love a sexy bronze watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Put it on a Toshi Almond leather for a change of look.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Did anybody already seen one of TRASERs new bronze models? TRASER is the company uses tritium-gas-tubes. But most of the time in combimation with a Ronda quartz movement...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not a great fan of Quartz (Hides behind ballistic cover) so Traser have never been on my radar really.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The BB2 comes back from service Tmw!!

Cant wait, I have withdrawal symptoms!!









Soon she will be back!!


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

That BB is lovely but at that price I would expect a bronze crown...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Few last shots before cleaning it today and starting all over.
The patina comes from wearing it (almost) daily throughout April and one boiled egg session for few hours.
I find the watch easy to wear and comfortable, despite its rather serious size. The canvas and rubber straps are excellent and match it very well, the leather is great quality too, but I'm not feeling the looks.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Great shots 
... do you know what the width and length of the case is (without crown)?

I really like the 3d dial markers and the handset of the hammerhead


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

I think its 44mm across and a short 50mm lug to lug if I recall. They wear awesome.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> Great shots
> ... do you know what the width and length of the case is (without crown)?
> 
> I really like the 3d dial markers and the handset of the hammerhead


You know, a quick visit to their website would've answered your questions. But hey, why ask you to do what I can do for you? https://zeloswatches.com/collections/hammerhead/products/hammerhead-1000m-diver-blue-meteorite


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... my fault. But thanks a lot


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> ... my fault. But thanks a lot


All good, brutha!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I very much enjoy the Zelos Hammerhead. So glad I pursued them.


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Great collection and shots! Able to highlight the subtle differences between the pieces well


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just picked up this Gruppo Gamma Vanguard on eBay.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Goblin77 said:


> can I ask you bronze guys for an advice? As some of you may have noticed, I recently got my long-awaited bronze watch. Since my actual favorite, a Helberg CH8, was not available on the used market, I summarily got a CH6.
> Now it suits my feeling of the lug-to-lug quite well. In connection with the height, I'm a bit unsure.
> 
> What do you all mean? Could the CH8 suit me better?
> The idea was that it looks flatter, as it is longer and minimally flatter.


Yes. I have had both and I kept the ch8 flat crystal. The ch6 had too much bubble in the crystal and was too tall for my liking. Send h2o an email. He may have one that isn't listed on the website.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Shes back!!

And never coming off again until they shove me into the oven!!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Ventus Mori dial mod


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

skeester said:


> Yes. I have had both and I kept the ch8 flat crystal. The ch6 had too much bubble in the crystal and was too tall for my liking. Send h2o an email. He may have one that isn't listed on the website.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for charing your experiance.
Smme here to with the CH6. It has a short lug-to-lug, but I wouldn't get firm with the bezel, which is almost over the whole length (45.5 to 50mm). This and the bulkyness, are the facts that let me think it wouldn't match with me.

The CH8 is still availabe via homepage - so may I ask you what you exactly mean by saying that there could be another that's not listed?


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Goblin77 said:


> Thank you for charing your experiance.
> Smme here to with the CH6. It has a short lug-to-lug, but I wouldn't get firm with the bezel, which is almost over the whole length (45.5 to 50mm). This and the bulkyness, are the facts that let me think it wouldn't match with me.
> 
> The CH8 is still availabe via homepage - so may I ask you what you exactly mean by saying that there could be another that's not listed?


Someone said ch8 was no longer available so I suggested you contact Clemens directly. I didn't check the website, but sounds like this works out good for you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 13125201


Badass photo!!!!!!! Love it!!

Sent from my Note


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This deliciousness showed up today from Thailand! Even the included leather watch roll is supple gorgeousness! $399...dang, setting a new bar. The strap is great, too, but I threw it on this B&R Bands Horween Chromexcel (I really like how the khaki stitching works with the bronze).


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

TC 9 Bronze Diver and friend.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 13125201


It's stunning, health to enjoy.

p.s. Looks like the patina has already started.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Sw Edition








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got my Gruppo Gamma in and put it on a SNPR strap. Excited to add this to my collection!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Collection of my bronzos and few other autos. Can't wait to my CW Bronze right in the middle when it comes in this week.









Sent from my Note


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A fine day, with a fine watch in America's finest city.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

laff79 said:


>


Looks sweet on that Zulu. Would you mind sending me a PM with where you got it from?

Tyvm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just post it here please. I wouldn't mind getting one for mine as well. 

Sent from my Note


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Got this one last month. I have one more CuSn inbound this week. Probably will hold pat at two bronzers.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

There should be a thread like that for non-divers...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jdelage said:


> There should be a thread like that for non-divers...


I think it wouldn't have enough variety or traffic. you're welcome to post them here.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Are brass watches welcome here?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quake1028 said:


> Are brass watches welcome here?


absolutely


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Brass Bronze, all welcome.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Got my CW Bronze!! Such a beautiful piece! Thanks Clive for pushing me to get this with all your pics. 

You might need some sunglasses since it is 100% virgin bronze but I want to let it naturally patina.









Sent from my Note


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations, a great choice.

The dial is a stunning blue, and looks different in certain lights.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

dwilliams851 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Another Stunning Eterna, absolutely beautiful.
Congrats
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

dwilliams851 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Another Stunning Eterna, absolutely beautiful.
Congrats
G

Ahh DOUBLE POST


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

MakaveliSK said:


> Got my CW Bronze!! Such a beautiful piece! Thanks Clive for pushing me to get this with all your pics.
> 
> You might need some sunglasses since it is 100% virgin bronze but I want to let it naturally patina.
> 
> ...


Big Congrats! That sure is a beaut! I'm jealous


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, here is the start of my "addiction". The wife is very happy:-d


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rewind said:


> Well, here is the start of my "addiction". The wife is very happy:-d
> 
> View attachment 13140367


Daddy's likin' that Helson!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

rewind said:


> Well, here is the start of my "addiction". The wife is very happy:-d
> 
> View attachment 13140367


Love the Helson.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice strap G!!


----------



## T.S.F. (Apr 7, 2018)

Ivo P said:


> ^^ super cool red strap.
> 
> My favorite that gets at least equal time to the Carl Brashear...


I'm sorry to say that the bright green looks like Bronze Disease. Your watch might disintegrate in the next year or two. Dark green is fine though.


----------



## T.S.F. (Apr 7, 2018)

For anyone with a Christopher Ward C60 in Bronze, how is the "Old Radium SuperLuminova" holding up compared to other similar diving watches? Almost ready to pull the plug.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

This just in: the Zelos Mako is now available in bronze.

Quick specs: CuSn8, 40mm case, 46mm lug to lug, 20mm lugs, 13.5mm thickness + 2.5 mm sapphire, 500 WR, Sellita SW200 powered. Pricing starts at $429


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Awaiting my first bronze watch and wondering if you guys care much if the buckle or nato hardware on the strap is in stainless steel. How bad is the ocd?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Awaiting my first bronze watch and wondering if you guys care much if the buckle or nato hardware on the strap is in stainless steel. How bad is the ocd?


Ha ha! Personally speaking, pretty bad, lol. As I've been trying different strap options on my two bronze divers, I'm sure to swap the OEM bronze buckle on whichever strap is going to the watch....just to keep my OCD in check


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Awaiting my first bronze watch and wondering if you guys care much if the buckle or nato hardware on the strap is in stainless steel. How bad is the ocd?


If I used two piece straps, I swap the OEM buckles. If I buy a nato, usually get black hardware.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Helberg Bronze......1st pic from h2o website config....

pardon the reflections.....just can't catch demo, illuminated, boatswain and more.....


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

chronomeister said:


> Helberg Bronze......1st pic from h2o website config....
> 
> pardon the reflections.....just can't catch demo, illuminated, boatswain and more.....


Nice one 
Can I ask you for your serial number? Maybe via PM? As I heard there should be max 999 of this watch. And for now - I don't own one yet


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Awaiting my first bronze watch and wondering if you guys care much if the buckle or nato hardware on the strap is in stainless steel. How bad is the ocd?


you can get zulus with bronze hardware. if you have to go SS, better off with pvd


----------



## Emi1099 (May 12, 2018)

I just bought it ?


steverockalot said:


> Just sold my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emi1099 (May 12, 2018)

. New to me GG. Stripped it clean and hasn't left my wrist since. I've looked at other bronzo's and they don't compare, for me. I'm very smitten with this watch. I don't think my other watches will get any wrist time for many many decades to come.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Working on a little Japanese patina. 









Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Patina is coming on slowly but nicely


















G


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

I only have a single bronze watch at the moment, so I keep changing its strap around to trick my brain. I'm on the hunt for a new one, with a green dial 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

konax said:


> This just in: the Zelos Mako is now available in bronze.
> 
> Quick specs: CuSn8, 40mm case, 46mm lug to lug, 20mm lugs, 13.5mm thickness + 2.5 mm sapphire, 500 WR, Sellita SW200 powered. Pricing starts at $429
> 
> View attachment 13142481


If they sold the blue dial with bronze bezel my order would have already been in. Elshan said that is not an available option on this run.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been flirting with the bronze thing for a little while now, never fully ready to commit but constantly thinking about it. (I had a Halios Tropik bronze and Zelos Hammerhead bronze briefly) What I am lookign at most is how these variations of bronze patina over time. The Halios Al bronze seems to be very slow in patina and takes on a dark grey tone, but it seems to take forever to get there. The Zelos CUSN8 bronze way too gold at start and I never tried to force the patina on that one.

But the two watches that seem to take on the nicest patina (to my eyes) are the Oris 65 and the CWard Trident. My understanding is the CWard uses CuSn6. That 2% tin seems to make a big difference compared to CuSn8 that is more common. Does anyone know is the Oris is CuSn6 or 8?

I am looking at the Zoretto Indy which also uses CuSn6 bronze. Does anyone have pictures of their Indy after it has had time to develop some patina naturally?

Here is picture I found on the web but this is without much patina








Thanks in Advance.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've been flirting with the bronze thing for a little while now, never fully ready to commit but constantly thinking about it. (I had a Halios Tropik bronze and Zelos Hammerhead bronze briefly) What I am lookign at most is how these variations of bronze patina over time. The Halios Al bronze seems to be very slow in patina and takes on a dark grey tone, but it seems to take forever to get there. The Zelos CUSN8 bronze way too gold at start and I never tried to force the patina on that one.
> 
> But the two watches that seem to take on the nicest patina (to my eyes) are the Oris 65 and the CWard Trident. My understanding is the CWard uses CuSn6. That 2% tin seems to make a big difference compared to CuSn8 that is more common. Does anyone know is the Oris is CuSn6 or 8?
> 
> ...


If you haven't already, check out their Instagram feed from the Zoretto site. There are lots of Indy pix in various states of patina. Needless to say, I can't vouch for how "natural" or "forced" the patina might be, lol! My other bronze watch, an Ancon Challenger, is CuSn8. Seeing as that I'm still pretty new to both (but have had the Ancon a bit longer), it does seem to me, though, that the Ancon started forming its patina sooner. Also, the Zoretto seemed to start off new with more of an orange-ish hue than the Ancon did. Don't know if any of this helped, or hurt, lol!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

rodtp said:


> I only have a single bronze watch at the moment, so I keep changing its strap around to trick my brain. I'm on the hunt for a new one, with a green dial
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Check out boldr Odyssey bronze in green dial! Here is my silver white dial exclusively sold from seriouswatch. They tend to have good price and fast shipping.










Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> Check out boldr Odyssey bronze in green dial! Here is my silver white dial exclusively sold from seriouswatch. They tend to have good price and fast shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know your post wasn't meant for me, but it is a public forum...so I'm going to chime in anyways with my $.02. I've looked at BOLDR's bronze offerings and quite honestly, I quite like the way they look! However, I haven't pulled the trigger because I feel that for the price point, they somewhat went a cheap route by using the NH35 movement. Now, I know it's tried and true, but I think we can all agree that it's low-beat and pedestrian. Again, there's nothing wrong with it (I've got a few Monster's with it and they work just fine); I just would liked to have seen something with a high-beat, like a Miyota 90xx, Sellita, STP, ETA, etc. With all that said, the Serious Watches "exclusive" version that you've got actually comes in at a more palatable price...so cheers to SW for that!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know your post wasn't meant for me, but it is a public forum...so I'm going to chime in anyways with my $.02. I've looked at BOLDR's bronze offerings and quite honestly, I quite like the way they look! However, I haven't pulled the trigger because I feel that for the price point, they somewhat went a cheap route by using the NH35 movement. Now, I know it's tried and true, but I think we can all agree that it's low-beat and pedestrian. Again, there's nothing wrong with it (I've got a few Monster's with it and they work just fine); I just would liked to have seen something with a high-beat, like a Miyota 90xx, Sellita, STP, ETA, etc. With all that said, the Serious Watches "exclusive" version that you've got actually comes in at a more palatable price...so cheers to SW for that!


Totally agree with you on the price. I was all pumped up by their bronze release until I see their prices. Then I came across seriouswatch and was surprised the SW edition was quite cheaper from the regular ones. I have owned quite a few brass and bronze pieces from the past , I gotta say the boldr bronze quality is quite amazing.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

I did a reboot on the patina on this one today. Washed it with toothpaste, quick and easy!


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

I did a reboot on the patina on this one today. Washed it with toothpaste, quick and easy!
View attachment 13148239


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Emi1099 said:


> View attachment 13145813
> . New to me GG. Stripped it clean and hasn't left my wrist since. I've looked at other bronzo's and they don't compare, for me. I'm very smitten with this watch. I don't think my other watches will get any wrist time for many many decades to come.


Happy that you like it. It looks brand new all over again!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Brand new and shiny, loving it!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

On a Borealis rubber 









On a clockwork synergy Zulu in grey


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

laff79 said:


> On a Borealis rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tough to find a straight 24mm rubber strap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal:


----------



## watchabel (May 4, 2017)

An old picture but this is the only bronze watch for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what this watch is???


----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what this watch is???

View attachment 13150689


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> Check out boldr Odyssey bronze in green dial! Here is my silver white dial exclusively sold from seriouswatch. They tend to have good price and fast shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the white one a lot mate, especially the date window matching the dial colour. But I think it's too large for me - nearly 46mm. Comfortable?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

rodtp said:


> I like the white one a lot mate, especially the date window matching the dial colour. But I think it's too large for me - nearly 46mm. Comfortable?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yea it's about 45mm but it is mainly due to the chunky case design. Wears the similiar as the borealis santa Cruz in terms of dimension and wright. Both the white and green are nice. But the white one is cheaper and nicer in my opinion. Its got that Pearl white effect.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> Yea it's about 45mm but it is mainly due to the chunky case design. Wears the similiar as the borealis santa Cruz in terms of dimension and wright. Both the white and green are nice. But the white one is cheaper and nicer in my opinion. Its got that Pearl white effect.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I have small wrist. The 40-42s mm are the perfect fit for me. I have a 44mm PAM which is doesn't feel too big but 45.5 mm will look funny on me I think. I'm watching the reviews for the Zelos watches. Impressive package overall. I think I will pull the trigger for their new Mako 500. $429 shipped isn't a bad price at all. I will need to get over the green dial afterall.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hahaha good call ! I ordered the blue one. Jeez I got bitten by the bronze bug again. I sold all of them before and was good for awhile. It's all coming back.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Jimmy C said:


> Does anyone know what this watch is???
> 
> View attachment 13150689


Sure, I'll play, since I know it...

It's a 2can marine. They aren't great and they aren't bronze.

Hope that helps.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Back to the bronze...


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> Hahaha good call ! I ordered the blue one. Jeez I got bitten by the bronze bug again. I sold all of them before and was good for awhile. It's all coming back.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Hahaha you are way more.impulsive than me. I'll get my order in tonight ... Their pics on Instagram are at stunning. No idea why they have those low res pics on their website.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> Back to the bronze...


What is that? I like the light blue numbers ... Full description pls 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

rodtp said:


> What is that? I like the light blue numbers ... Full description pls
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


2015 Kaventsmann Balistidae on a Blue Radish Canvas. I swap between hard patina and stripped.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Back to the bronze...


What do you use to get it so clean?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

U Boat:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What do you use to get it so clean?


Paste made from flour/vinegar/salt (easy on the salt) OR baking soda/lemon juice for the heavy patina. These polished CuSn12 pieces can take some time. The 8's and 6's are much easier.

When I want the patina or clean finish to stay where it is, I rub olive oil on it (not EVO, just standard).


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I WANT THIS WATCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I, too, am doing the CH1 today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I saw the Oris bronze diver in person at the Worn and Wound SF event and it is an absolute stunner (sorry no pics). Wears incredibly well, so light and the blue dial against the patina of the bronze is shocking in its perfection. I'd rather get the Oris than Tudor's Black Bay bronze after having seen and handled both (sounds crazy but trust me on this one guys)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This evening I fancied a green dial












G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ Same wavelength


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Movas Bronze









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> ...


NICE... 
is this the Mokume Game?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> NICE...
> is this the Mokume Game?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Thanks.

Yes it is.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I've heard Clemens saying, that the Kalmar 2 bronze will be released soon. Guess it was announced for this month?!? 

But the Hydra is a realy special piece of watch. I regret, I wasn't in for that order 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I have 2 Orcas. Would really love a Kalmar MG but that's out of my price range.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Better two bronze Orcas than one MG Kalmar 

Hope the new ome will be in my price range 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

VDB, baby:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've been flirting with the bronze thing for a little while now, never fully ready to commit but constantly thinking about it. (I had a Halios Tropik bronze and Zelos Hammerhead bronze briefly) What I am lookign at most is how these variations of bronze patina over time. The Halios Al bronze seems to be very slow in patina and takes on a dark grey tone, but it seems to take forever to get there. The Zelos CUSN8 bronze way too gold at start and I never tried to force the patina on that one.
> 
> But the two watches that seem to take on the nicest patina (to my eyes) are the Oris 65 and the CWard Trident. My understanding is the CWard uses CuSn6. That 2% tin seems to make a big difference compared to CuSn8 that is more common. Does anyone know is the Oris is CuSn6 or 8?
> 
> ...


Have you found out anymore on the Zoretto Indy? The watch itself has been out for 3 years now and I find very little info about them, and very few WUS members seem to have indulged. My bronze escapades have had me in Helson's "shark diver" (both 42mm & 40mm) CuSn8 and Zelos with the "Hammerhead" claimed to be CuSn8. I really liked the natural color tones of the Helson and also the natural patina process with their CuSn8 product. It retained an aged tone, vs the Zelos witch very faintly blackening. I think the Zelos bronze had more finishing to the surfaces vs a more raw approach in the Helson.

I don't know how CuSn6 ages, but like you, I think the CW looks great in both forms. Funny they sell a version already "patinated". Does it stop there I wonder.

Anyone out here amongst you bronze gods know anything or have input on the Zorreto Indy, I would love to hear your thoughts. Cheap thrills and I like the blue model. Specs aren't all bad either.

Thanks --


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thoughts on the upcoming zelos mako?









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice but too small.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Have you found out anymore on the Zoretto Indy? The watch itself has been out for 3 years now and I find very little info about them, and very few WUS members seem to have indulged. My bronze escapades have had me in Helson's "shark diver" (both 42mm & 40mm) CuSn8 and Zelos with the "Hammerhead" claimed to be CuSn8. I really liked the natural color tones of the Helson and also the natural patina process with their CuSn8 product. It retained an aged tone, vs the Zelos witch very faintly blackening. I think the Zelos bronze had more finishing to the surfaces vs a more raw approach in the Helson.
> 
> I don't know how CuSn6 ages, but like you, I think the CW looks great in both forms. Funny they sell a version already "patinated". Does it stop there I wonder.
> 
> ...


I'm probably going to give it a shot. Instagram shots of the patina look good. It seems to darken in a similar way to the Helson SD series, Oris Carl Brashear, and Chris Ward Trident. The Indy is $400 while the Trident is $785 so there is big price difference. Helson's SD38 is $1099. If the zelos had a bronze bezel with the blue dial I would have considered that at $429. Fifty Four Watches has an Aluminum Bronze 6105 Homage for $299 but AlCuSn is SLOW to patina but I think the grey undertones are really pleasant. Finally I looked at the Cobra de Calibre Molon Labe for $399 which looks nice but uninspiring. I don't want to spend Cward money until I know that the bronze will be a keeper for me, so until then the Indy looks to be a reasonable option. I;m not at all interested in Steinhart Bronze or the Borealis bronze options both of which just don't provide the look I am after.

























EDIT: NEVER MIND THE INDY JUST WENT BACK UP TO $499, THE 20% SALE ENDED OVER THE WEEKEND.BACK TO SQUARE ONE!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Have you found out anymore on the Zoretto Indy? The watch itself has been out for 3 years now and I find very little info about them, and very few WUS members seem to have indulged. My bronze escapades have had me in Helson's "shark diver" (both 42mm & 40mm) CuSn8 and Zelos with the "Hammerhead" claimed to be CuSn8. I really liked the natural color tones of the Helson and also the natural patina process with their CuSn8 product. It retained an aged tone, vs the Zelos witch very faintly blackening. I think the Zelos bronze had more finishing to the surfaces vs a more raw approach in the Helson.
> 
> I don't know how CuSn6 ages, but like you, I think the CW looks great in both forms. Funny they sell a version already "patinated". Does it stop there I wonder.
> 
> ...


I've had mine for a few weeks now and have not been able to find any fault with it. Looks good, great time keeping (approx. + 3-4 secs/day), fits well. Lume is decent (better on the hands and pip than on the indices), but you can't expect "vintage" lume to blaze like C3 or BGW9. The CuSn6 was a bit more orange-ish (probably due to the higher percentage of copper) and definitely seems to be gaining its patina slower than my CuSn8 Ancon Challenger. Overall, I'm very pleased. Now, I'm looking forward to my inbound Zelos Mako (which will definitely feel "small" compared to these other 2 bronze beasts, lol!).

An earlier post in this thread from when I first received the Indy: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/my-bronze-diver-addiction-1535490-45.html#post46006043


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

I am quite fond of that particular Steinhart Bronze in green.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another bronze watch that I found during my searches is Viribus Unitus Watches

The size of 42mm, cushion case, and 11mm thin for a 200m WR watch is spot on in my comfort zone. They use CuSn8 bronze. I am not fond of the name on the case side

390 Euro ($456) not including VAT. Not a bad price with a Miyota 9015 inside


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

One week old, patina's already starting nicely!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> This deliciousness showed up today from Thailand! Even the included leather watch roll is supple gorgeousness! $399...dang, setting a new bar. The strap is great, too, but I threw it on this B&R Bands Horween Chromexcel (I really like how the khaki stitching works with the bronze).


Hey thanks for the feedback. Your pics are natural and that's good. Quite the deal when you picked it up too. What's your wrist size? It's great you are getting the Mako too. I think there's plenty of space for a 40mm bronze. The Mako is a great deal too, and with the Sellita movement to boot

Thanks again!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

andione1983 said:


> Thoughts on the upcoming zelos mako?


No thoughts used in the process of ordering one 
Just loved it and I can only hope it lives up to the reputation of the previous Makos. I ordered the Anthracite with bronze bezel (your pic). Will be my first "true" bronze watch.


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

eric72 said:


> Nice but too small.


It is a Great looking watch but, needs to be at least 47mm. IMHO


----------



## tardyemu (Mar 6, 2018)

The bronze Oris 65 is at the very very top of my list after seeing the applications of forced patina. These three are gorgeous as well!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Brand new so no patina yet but I'm excited to watch I change.

I have the non chrono one too... I don't remember it being so "gold" as this one.


























Here's the non chrono one.










It really is an addiction!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

steverockalot said:


> One week old, patina's already starting nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got my 38mm 2 days ago. No patina yet!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Picture show:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@ knightrider:
nice... is it your newest one?
Is it a one piece dial and casing? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> @ knightrider:
> nice... is it your newest one?
> Is it a one piece dial and casing?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Yes sir, newest bronze. Case has screws in the back - I'll take a picture later.


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

zen168 said:


> View attachment 13152045
> 
> 
> View attachment 13152053


This is the strangest watch I've seen in a while! What is it?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


That has to be the biggest crown I have ever seen!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Armida A1 on wild horse strap and RolKo Hyeronimus Boch buckle.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Helberg Ch1.....such a bad ass watch with a crazy awesome dome!!


VintageChris said:


> This is the strangest watch I've seen in a while! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Note


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

First Bronze for me.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Cool watch. First one I've seen so far 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Yes sir, newest bronze. Case has screws in the back - I'll take a picture later.


That's a good one, congrats!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> First Bronze for me.


Ahhh, so they're obviously now shipping the Mako bronze.....(in my best Mr. Burns voice)...."Excellent"!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhh, so they're obviously now shipping the Mako bronze.....(in my best Mr. Burns voice)...."Excellent"!


did you order one? I hooked up the zoretto, thanks to your posts, but I felt the mako too small for bronze. I have it in SS, and like that well enough.

another value priced one I'm really appreciating is the SW edition boldr that a couple guys recently posted here. I was a bit iffy on the white dial, but it pleasantly surprised me. has a grainy texture that takes on champagne tones depending on lighting.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

taike said:


> did you order one? I hooked up the zoretto, thanks to your posts, but I felt the mako too small for bronze. I have it in SS, and like that well enough.
> 
> another value priced one I'm really appreciating is the SW edition boldr that a couple guys recently posted here. I was a bit iffy on the white dial, but it pleasantly surprised me. has a grainy texture that takes on champagne tones depending on lighting.


Congratz on the Zoretto, hope you like it as much as I like mine! And yeah, I caved on the Zelos, lol. I REALLY like the looks of the anthracite w/bronze bezel. 40mm is definitely on the smaller end of what I prefer, but hopefully this won't turn out to be a case of buying the deal rather than the watch. Worse comes to worse, I think I should be able to flip it down the road (once the special "launch" price goes away) for at least what I paid for it...but definitely that's not my intent for now. The SW Boldr was tempting, but a man's got to know his limitations


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

taike said:


> did you order one? I hooked up the zoretto, thanks to your posts, but I felt the mako too small for bronze. I have it in SS, and like that well enough.
> 
> another value priced one I'm really appreciating is the SW edition boldr that a couple guys recently posted here. I was a bit iffy on the white dial, but it pleasantly surprised me. has a grainy texture that takes on champagne tones depending on lighting.


7inch wrist over here.
Works for me


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I went Zoretto too! Thanks team! I really still would like the Mako Antracite. I think there’s a place for 40mm bronze, but I’ve contributed to the House of Zelos handsomely of late. 🙂


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> That's a good one, congrats!


Thanks, USM


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

amrvf said:


> Armida A1 on wild horse strap and RolKo Hyeronimus Boch buckLe.


Never seen such a buckle and Bosch is by far my favorite artist. Wow, that must cost a pretty penny.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Ipse said:


> Never seen such a buckle and Bosch is by far my favorite artist. Wow, that must cost a pretty penny.


Hi, probably less than you can imagine:

https://rolko.pro/en/shop/Buckles/


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my Note


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hadal II Depth Bronze on Dobra Strap


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

BTW, all those who were asking me where to get a Kav; Micheal just popped up a fresh batch of Triggerfish (((trigggerfishes... triggerfish’s... school of triggerfish...?))) on the site. 

Get them before they get bought up by the usual hooligans and listed on the Bay for triple the price. 

Get some.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dome thing:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

There's a really nice dial underneath all that dome. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iBlake (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm not a fan of bronze divers but the new CW Bronze trident is pretty nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Dome thing:
> 
> View attachment 13170193
> 
> ...


Is that yours??

I want it, give it to me!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

iBlake said:


> I'm not a fan of bronze divers but the new CW Bronze trident is pretty nice.


Think you might be a bit lost on this thread )


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that yours??
> 
> I want it, give it to me!!


You'll have to cross into uncharted waters of the south to get it 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## iBlake (Jan 1, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> iBlake said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of bronze divers but the new CW Bronze trident is pretty nice.
> ...


I know right? Had to throw my two cents. After checking some of the pieces here, I won't lie some do look good but personally that ancient color, It's just bot for me.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Getting itchy feet with all these new bronzos coming out, really trying to hold out, but I have a seriusly expensive year, new business venture & an Italian wedding of 350 people to pay for 😔😓

Still really enjoying all the beautiful pics. 
G


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13171295
> View attachment 13171303
> 
> Getting itchy feet with all these new bronzos coming out, really trying to hold out, but I have a seriusly expensive year, new business venture & an Italian wedding of 350 people to pay for 😔😓
> ...


congrats on the wedding. you owe it to yourself to commemorate it with a bronzo.

and just think of all the profits from the business! someone needs to spend them.


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

I just joined WUS and this is my first post. It's a perfect one for me, as over the past few months or so, I've become a bronze diver addict. My grail watch is the IWC Aquatimer Charles Darwin, but there are about 7400 reasons why that bronze isn't in my collection yet, nor is it likely to be for quite some time.

So far, I have bought the Nethuns Ocean 300 bronze with meteor dial (I think I'm also happily addicted to meteorite and similar off-the-beaten path dials; a few days ago I put in an unsuccessful bid on Ebay on a Zelos Hammerhead bronze with the nuclear sub hull) and the CW Trident bronze, both of which I love. I'm considering adding a bronzo or two to my collection. The ones I've honed in on are the new Zelos ZX chronograph bronze with meteorite dial, the Helson Sharkdiver 45 bronze with either the green or blue jade dial, or the Archimede Sporttaucher bronze. I'd love some feedback on these three options and in particular, would like opinions as to why the Helsons are priced so much higher than the Zelos bronzes. It looks like the materials are similar in quality. I understand that the movement in the Hellson is higher quality than the Zelos, but is it that much better to make the Helson twice as expensive as the Zelos? Also, to your knowledge, do the Helsons ever go on sale like CWs and if so, when and by how much?

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Michael


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

Ζ

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

thecapper said:


> I just joined WUS and this is my first post. It's a perfect one for me, as over the past few months or so, I've become a bronze diver addict. My grail watch is the IWC Aquatimer Charles Darwin, but there are about 7400 reasons why that bronze isn't in my collection yet, nor is it likely to be for quite some time.
> 
> So far, I have bought the Nethuns Ocean 300 bronze with meteor dial (I think I'm also happily addicted to meteorite and similar off-the-beaten path dials; a few days ago I put in an unsuccessful bid on Ebay on a Zelos Hammerhead bronze with the nuclear sub hull) and the CW Trident bronze, both of which I love. I'm considering adding a bronzo or two to my collection. The ones I've honed in on are the new Zelos ZX chronograph bronze with meteorite dial, the Helson Sharkdiver 45 bronze with either the green or blue jade dial, or the Archimede Sporttaucher bronze. I'd love some feedback on these three options and in particular, would like opinions as to why the Helsons are priced so much higher than the Zelos bronzes. It looks like the materials are similar in quality. I understand that the movement in the Hellson is higher quality than the Zelos, but is it that much better to make the Helson twice as expensive as the Zelos? Also, to your knowledge, do the Helsons ever go on sale like CWs and if so, when and by how much?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! The CW and Nethuns are both very nice bronzos.

Helsons' sales are normally during festive seasons.


----------



## HY27 (May 28, 2018)

Whoa this picture really enhanced the whole look of the piece, is that patina setting in or is it just my eyes not doing too well on the screen hahaha.


----------



## HY27 (May 28, 2018)

Wlover said:


> Boldr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa this picture really enhanced the whole look of the piece, is that patina setting in or is it just my eyes not doing too well on the screen hahaha.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

It's patina alright.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

My "new to me" Megalodon.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Patina is coming along except one spot from 12 to 3 on the bezel. Odd....









Sent from my Note


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats! "YE"! Looks great! The OP finally got to you :-d. -- Will look forward to your comments somewhere around here. Enjoy!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Received my Zelos mako bronze with meteorite dial and bronze bezel today. Beautiful watch. But there are a few issues that I have. 
First off, I would have preferred 41mm case but still better then wearing 44-45 mm on my almost 7 inch wrist. 
Secondly, bezel is pretty thin for my liking. I would have liked the bezel a little wider to show off all that bronze but I guess 40mm size is responsible for a thinner bezel.
The strap also doesn't fit right on my wrist. Either too tight or too lose and the buckle side is too short as well.
Strap tapers down to 18mm so buckle is 18mm. I like the taper but would have loved to receive an extra buckle of 20mm to mount on RAF style NATOs.
And finally that crown! I read the reviews and complaints about the crown but didn't truly realize that it would be so hard to screw that dang crown back in. I am able to unscrew and set the time/date but screwing it back in, is a pain in the back side.
Aside from these issues, it's a pretty nice watch and a welcome addition to my collection as I had been on the lookout for a 40mm bronze watch for a while.
Thinking about some forced vinegar patina! Might try it tonight.
And I think it's time to sell off my Benarus Moray 40mm brass which I love but it was truly a compromise as I couldn't find a 40mm bronze diver previously.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the report. 

I plan om ordering that exact model this week, except with the black bezel.

Doc Savage


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Received my Zelos mako bronze with meteorite dial and bronze bezel today. Beautiful watch. But there are a few issues that I have.
> First off, I would have preferred 41mm case but still better then wearing 44-45 mm on my almost 7 inch wrist.
> Secondly, bezel is pretty thin for my liking. I would have liked the bezel a little wider to show off all that bronze but I guess 40mm size is responsible for a thinner bezel.
> The strap also doesn't fit right on my wrist. Either too tight or too lose and the buckle side is too short as well.
> ...


Curious to see the outcome of the forced patina, please share the results.
I am contemplating doing the boiled egg.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Helson skindiver













G


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> Received my Zelos mako bronze with meteorite dial and bronze bezel today. Beautiful watch. But there are a few issues that I have.
> First off, I would have preferred 41mm case but still better then wearing 44-45 mm on my almost 7 inch wrist.
> Secondly, bezel is pretty thin for my liking. I would have liked the bezel a little wider to show off all that bronze but I guess 40mm size is responsible for a thinner bezel.
> The strap also doesn't fit right on my wrist. Either too tight or too lose and the buckle side is too short as well.
> ...





DuckaDiesel said:


> Curious to see the outcome of the forced patina, please share the results.
> I am contemplating doing the boiled egg.


FedEx just delivered the anthracite a little while ago and me likey! Interestingly enough, I'm really not finding issue with the crown being too small, as others have (it certainly is on the small side, mind you, but it's relatively easy for me to screw in and out). Lume is fantastic, for the most part; what I mean, is that as good as it is everywhere else, it's surprisingly weak on the second hand (even odder still, considering how large the lume area is on the second hand. Anyone else feel this way?). Speaking of lume, it appears that Zelos decided to forgo on their trademark "lumed crown" with this bronze model. Overall, though, I think it's going to be a keeper, as it's refreshing to have a smaller bronzo in the collection to compliment my other two 'beasts". (apologies for the crap phone pic).


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> FedEx just delivered the anthracite a little while ago and me likey! Interestingly enough, I'm really not finding issue with the crown being too small, as others have (it certainly is on the small side, mind you, but it's relatively easy for me to screw in and out). Lume is fantastic, for the most part; what I mean, is that as good as it is everywhere else, it's surprisingly weak on the second hand (even odder still, considering how large the lume area is on the second hand. Anyone else feel this way?). Speaking of lume, it appears that Zelos decided to forgo on their trademark "lumed crown" with this bronze model. Overall, though, I think it's going to be a keeper, as it's refreshing to have a smaller bronzo in the collection to compliment my other two 'beasts". (apologies for the crap phone pic).


Congrats, looks great!
I agree on the crown being small complaints. Works for me, i have no issues screwing it in, setting time etc...
The seconds hand lume and small dots are blue bgw9 lume which is weaker than c3
My crown is lumed, you may just need to charge it directly with light


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Congrats, looks great!
> I agree on the crown being small complaints. Works for me, i have no issues screwing it in, setting time etc...
> The seconds hand lume and small dots are blue bgw9 lume which is weaker than c3
> My crown is lumed, you may just need to charge it directly with light


You are correct, sir! As usual, my mouth (or typing fingers, in this case) got ahead of my brain....the crown is indeed lumed! And once I let my eyes adjust a bit in the dark, I can more easily see the second hand (as well as the minute markers)....BGW9 is a bit weaker in overall brightness than C3. I really didn't know how I was going to feel about 40mm....but man, some other (larger) watches in the box might start gettin' jealous soon!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

bigclive:
I'd be addicted to Bronze too.
If I could afford em.
Congrats on a great bronzie trio!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Bezel lightly cleaned and polished. If I knew how to take it off I'd mirror finish it 
Let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Flatspotter:

Why did you go for the 38mm?
Was it because you tried the 43mm and thought it was too big?

Got skinny wrists and 42mm really is my limit so i was wondering how the 38mm wore.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> FedEx just delivered the anthracite a little while ago and me likey! Interestingly enough, I'm really not finding issue with the crown being too small, as others have (it certainly is on the small side, mind you, but it's relatively easy for me to screw in and out). Lume is fantastic, for the most part; what I mean, is that as good as it is everywhere else, it's surprisingly weak on the second hand (even odder still, considering how large the lume area is on the second hand. Anyone else feel this way?). Speaking of lume, it appears that Zelos decided to forgo on their trademark "lumed crown" with this bronze model. Overall, though, I think it's going to be a keeper, as it's refreshing to have a smaller bronzo in the collection to compliment my other two 'beasts". (apologies for the crap phone pic).


Agree about second hand and the weak lume. Maybe I just have a piece with a tight crown or something. Or may be I have got fat fingers 
I really do like the watch though. I think it's a great size. Like I said 41mm would have been better for me but I am not complaining with all the big beasts out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Curious to see the outcome of the forced patina, please share the results.
> I am contemplating doing the boiled egg.


On my way home to see how it turned out. Left it with vinegar a few hours ago. Will post pics soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry about the poor pics but really very mild patina so not much to look at. Will probably leave it overnight and see how it looks in am. Can always clean it off if I don't like the end result.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Sorry about the poor pics but really very mild patina so not much to look at. Will probably leave it overnight and see how it looks in am. Can always clean it off if I don't like the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, pink is gone


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Looks good, pink is gone


Yes, no pink anymore but I would still like some more character. I think keeping it overnight will probably have a significant effect. Will find out tomorrow morning I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Pure class Graham,
Absolutley stunning, amazing patina on an amazing watch.
G


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Overnight vinegar patina.


































Unfortunately, the green deposit washed off after running some cold water over the watch.










Ready to go to work and see how comfortably it sits on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

#10 stays original, spots and all. This made it back when one of my boots didn't.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13182453


Nice patina coming along


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

My new addition. FedEx just delivered.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rewind said:


> My new addition. FedEx just delivered.
> 
> View attachment 13184447


Wow, so you picked up two of them bad boys? Noyce!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

I'm looking at my first bronze diver and really like the case of the TC 9. Are there any others out there with a similar design that I should be looking at? Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Wow, so you picked up two of them bad boys? Noyce!


Always loved the bronze megs. And I think the black dial is the nicest. Congrats and enjoy your new piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

scoobie said:


> View attachment 13184721
> 
> 
> I'm looking at my first bronze diver and really like the case of the TC 9. Are there any others out there with a similar design that I should be looking at? Thanks!


you can consider these as well https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/watches

don't vouch for them or know much about them, except that they are a similar bronze 6105 homage


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

This is mine. It is on hold for a while, no more adoptions:-d


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I need suggestions please, What bronze/brass watch brands have 44-45mm case with 24mm lugs, panerai look, zoretto, maranez, gruppo gamma, what others come to your mind please? I am between Maranez Rawai and Zoretto indy but want to make sure I didnt forget any. Sub $500


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I need suggestions please, What bronze/brass watch brands have 44-45mm case with 24mm lugs, panerai look, zoretto, maranez, gruppo gamma, what others come to your mind please? I am between Maranez Rawai and Zoretto indy but want to make sure I didnt forget any. Sub $500


pontvs

but if you're going brass, I'd go with maranez when on sale


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

taike said:


> pontvs
> 
> but if you're going brass, I'd go with maranez when on sale


Thank you! Thats what I was thinking too


----------



## GALANTYR (May 8, 2018)

My Helson shark diver 45 on my 8.1 inch wrist


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Had the Zelos hammerhead which I flipped for the Steinhart.. pretty neat watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

triggerfish:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> triggerfish:
> 
> View attachment 13186225
> 
> ...


Sexy watch. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

taike said:


> you can consider these as well
> 
> don't vouch for them or know much about them, except that they are a similar bronze 6105 homage


Thanks, I'll check those out!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sexy watch. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, buddy

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Can I ask for your advice? I get offered a aquadive bronze by a friend - still in used condition, and a few years old.
Go for it? How much would it be worth for you? There is as good as no second hand market to check prices.
However - if I've to flip it again, I'm not sure if it would work... 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Can I ask for your advice? I get offered a aquadive bronze by a friend - still in used condition, and a few years old.
> Go for it? How much would it be worth for you? There is as good as no second hand market to check prices.
> However - if I've to flip it again, I'm not sure if it would work...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


there is one in the sales forum now for $1100


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> Can I ask for your advice? I get offered a aquadive bronze by a friend - still in used condition, and a few years old.
> Go for it? How much would it be worth for you? There is as good as no second hand market to check prices.
> However - if I've to flip it again, I'm not sure if it would work...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


The sales shown on Mywatchmart.com have low and high prices of $950 and $1550 with a usual price of $11-1200.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Okay, thank you.
A handfull of watches was sold in serveral years. So does it mean, they're keepers, or is it because they have such an unstable value that it don't male sense to sold them 
I know... questions about questions 

But I think it is one of "the" bronze watches which was there just before (not every, but nearly) every bronze watch else.
..
so yes, this is on my wishlist for a longe time. For not to say it was the first watch on my bronze wichlist.
And for now I try to figure out if there is any reason not to go for this (or better said) another watch 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> Can I ask for your advice? I get offered a aquadive bronze by a friend - still in used condition, and a few years old.
> Go for it? How much would it be worth for you? There is as good as no second hand market to check prices.
> However - if I've to flip it again, I'm not sure if it would work...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk





Goblin77 said:


> Okay, thank you.
> A handfull of watches was sold in serveral years. So does it mean, they're keepers, or is it because they have such an unstable value that it don't male sense to sold them
> I know... questions about questions
> 
> ...


You're asking for advice as to whether you should "go for it", but you have omitted THE one important piece of information...how much is he offering to sell it to you for? $5000, no. $500, yes.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Let's say it is a bit over 900.
...you'r right forgive me. Sometimes it is good to hear a second or third meaning, to make sure that I'm not doung a stupid thing ... (it's not as if it hat not happended yet) 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Okay, thank you.
> A handfull of watches was sold in serveral years. So does it mean, they're keepers, or is it because they have such an unstable value that it don't male sense to sold them
> I know... questions about questions
> 
> ...


I have a mate that owns one, he swears by it, built like tanks and ETA movement, very accurate. Solid watch. Aquadive brand has been around for decades, all their watches keep Exellent value on the second hand market even the vintage ones, 
Quite rare, I belive they are usually keepers...... However they have a very particular look. If you can't get on with it, should be easy to flip. 
G


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I just ordered the Zelos Mako 500m bronze with black ceramic bezel and meteorite dial! I am more excited for this watch to arrive than most I have bought recently.









Doc Savage


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Starting to patina and lose some of the shine. Finally!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

clarencek said:


> Starting to patina and lose some of the shine. Finally!


Now I'm converted!
This chrono is just awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I wanted to get your opinions on this. Basically I started off yesterday trying to patina my brass Rawai using the "hard boiled egg in the plastic bag" method. I went to check on it two hours later, and found my 5-year old son had turned the bag upside down, and egg was all over the watch. Good times.

Anyway, I took the watch and clasp out, cleaned them off, and started all over again. I left the watch in the new egg / bag combo overnight (out of my son's reach) and this is the result. On the one hand, I think it looks really nice, very mottled, and like a porthole from an undersea vessel. On the other hand however, I admittedly thought it would've turned out a little darker (the clasp definitely did) and maybe a little more uniform.

My question to you guys is should I leave it the way it is, and let nature finish the job over time, or should I do another boiled egg treatment?





































Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I wanted to get your opinions on this. Basically I started off yesterday trying to patina my brass Rawai using the "hard boiled egg in the plastic bag" method. I went to check on it two hours later, and found my 5-year old son had turned the bag upside down, and egg was all over the watch. Good times.
> 
> Anyway, I took the watch and clasp out, cleaned them off, and started all over again. I left the watch in the new egg / bag combo overnight (out of my son's reach) and this is the result. On the one hand, I think it looks really nice, very mottled, and like a porthole from an undersea vessel. On the other hand however, I admittedly thought it would've turned out a little darker (the clasp definitely did) and maybe a little more uniform.
> 
> ...


Personally I like the look and would leave it the way it is.
But if you want a darker shade and a more uniform color then I can tell you that personally I have found vinegar method to cause more darkening and a more uniform color. I simply take vinegar in a small bowl and place it in a ziplock bag with the watch and it works.
But if you just want to do egg method, then you can also use a microfiber cloth to polish the watch right after taking it out of the bag which would make the color more uniform.

This is what my brass Moray looked like after leaving it for 24 hours with vinegar, then just rubbing the surface with microfiber cloth and finally running cold water over it.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Soh1982 said:


> Personally I like the look and would leave it the way it is.
> But if you want a darker shade and a more uniform color then I can tell you that personally I have found vinegar method to cause more darkening and a more uniform color. I simply take vinegar in a small bowl and place it in a ziplock bag with the watch and it works.
> But if you just want to do egg method, then you can also use a microfiber cloth to polish the watch right after taking it out of the bag which would make the color more uniform.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback the pics; your Moray looks incredible!! The more I look at my Rawai, I'm starting to agree with you about leaving as is, and letting nature do the rest. It definitely looks unique. I've attached another pic showing the difference between the clasp and the case; for some reason the clasp turned out much darker, but I attribute that to it being completely buried in egg when my son turned the bag upside down.










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I wanted to get your opinions on this. Basically I started off yesterday trying to patina my brass Rawai using the "hard boiled egg in the plastic bag" method. I went to check on it two hours later, and found my 5-year old son had turned the bag upside down, and egg was all over the watch. Good times.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


And this is the comparison of my bronze mako with brass Moray. I did vinegar method on mako as well but only for about 10 hours so you can see that it's not as dark and there is obviously that red tone of the bronze. I am actually thinking of leaving mako with vinegar for 24 hours to see how it would turn out specially compared to brass Moray.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Thanks for the feedback the pics; your Moray looks incredible!! The more I look at my Rawai, I'm starting to agree with you about leaving as is, and letting nature do the rest. It definitely looks unique. I've attached another pic showing the difference between the clasp and the case; for some reason the clasp turned out much darker, but I attribute that to it being completely buried in egg when my son turned the bag upside down.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Even for me the clasps actually turned out a little darker but if you rub the surface with microfiber cloth then it smooths it out. However, I think your watch and clasp looks amazing! And I would not change a thing. Just wear and it will continue to build more character.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Soh1982 said:


> And this is the comparison of my bronze mako with brass Moray. I did vinegar method on mako as well but only for about 10 hours so you can see that it's not as dark and there is obviously that red tone of the bronze. I am actually thinking of leaving mako with vinegar for 24 hours to see how it would turn out specially compared to brass Moray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would look killer if you could get the Mako a little darker like your Moray. It looks good now, but would be even better if it were darker in my opinion. What type of vinegar do you use?

As a side note, I really love the new bronze Makos; if I hadn't previously purchased a SS Mako, I'd definitely get a bronze one. Will hope that my Rawai scratches that itch.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Soh1982 said:


> Even for me the clasps actually turned out a little darker but if you rub the surface with microfiber cloth then it smooths it out. However, I think your watch and clasp looks amazing! And I would not change a thing. Just wear and it will continue to build more character.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much; the more I look at it, the more I think you're right!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bloom said:


> That would look killer if you could get the Mako a little darker like your Moray. It looks good now, but would be even better if it were darker in my opinion. What type of vinegar do you use?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


This is my vinegar of choice! Lol.
I would flip SS mako for bronze mako 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Soh1982 said:


> This is my vinegar of choice! Lol.
> I would flip SS mako for bronze mako
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the info.

I was thinking of flipping my SS Mako, but I need to see how much they are going for now. I've got a number of other watched listed too, so hopefully one (or all of them) will sell quickly before the bronze Mako prices go up.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Trying this new strap on my Skindiver, originally made for another watch but I couldn't resist putting it on this. All natural patina


















G


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey @Bloom , I agree Rawai looks awesome, I would leave it as is. I am considering the exact same one and I already have bronze Mako so could you please share a wristshot of each watch and tell me your wrist size?
Something likes this:










I have a 7ish inch wrist and am trying to figure it Rawai lug to lug is too much, i think i read its 58mm, I dont think I can do more than 53mm

Thanks!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> This is my vinegar of choice! Lol.
> I would flip SS mako for bronze mako
> 
> 
> ...


So is the watch just swimming in vinegar? Stupid question but I am trying to figure out do I do egg or something else patina method. I would rather use the method where nothing is touching the watch which is why I prefer the egg


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Hey @Bloom , I agree Rawai looks awesome, I would leave it as is. I am considering the exact same one and I already have bronze Mako so could you please share a wristshot of each watch and tell me your wrist size?
> Something likes this:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey DuckaDiesel,

I also have a 7 inch wrist and think the Rawai 45 fits fine. Granted it's definitely more substantial than the Mako, but you should be able to pull it off.

Still debating on whether or not to add more patina to the Rawai...



















Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> So is the watch just swimming in vinegar? Stupid question but I am trying to figure out do I do egg or something else patina method. I would rather use the method where nothing is touching the watch which is why I prefer the egg


Oh no, watch is not floating in the vinegar, lol. I take a small container and fill it with vinegar. Place it in a ziplock bag and just place the watch head and the clasp in the bag by the side of the container. Then I seal the bag. Fumes collect inside the bag and start causing the patina on the watch. So vinegar doesn't physically touch the watch.
Here is a pic of the ziplock bag with the container. I just place the watch on empty side of the bag.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Hey DuckaDiesel,
> 
> I also have a 7 inch wrist and think the Rawai 45 fits fine. Granted it's definitely more substantial than the Mako, but you should be able to pull it off.
> 
> ...


It looks sick if you ask me! Lol. But I can see the temptation. Try out the vinegar method and see how it turns out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Soh1982 said:


> It looks sick if you ask me! Lol. But I can see the temptation. Try out the vinegar method and see how it turns out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might. I just wish it was a shade darker and a bit more uniform. For the vinegar method, if I'm understanding correctly, I just fill a Tupperware container with vinegar, put the watch and clasp in a bag, and then set the bag in the vinegar (but don't let the vinegar touch the watch)?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I might. I just wish it was a shade darker and a bit more uniform. For the vinegar method, if I'm understanding correctly, I just fill a Tupperware container with vinegar, put the watch and clasp in a bag, and then set the bag in the vinegar (but don't let the vinegar touch the watch)?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Here is a pic of the setup. This should explain better. Container with vinegar and the watch head /clasp simply sit together in a ziplock bag. Vinegar is in the container so not touching the watch.
Just make sure to rub the whole watch with a soft cloth afterwards which would make patina more uniform. And then I run cold water over it to wash off any excess deposits.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Soh1982 said:


> Here is a pic of the setup. This should explain better. Container with vinegar and the watch head /clasp simply sit together in a ziplock bag. Vinegar is in the container so not touching the watch.
> Just make sure to rub the whole watch with a soft cloth afterwards which would make patina more uniform. And then I run cold water over it to wash off any excess deposits.
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was looking for; thanks for the info!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bloom said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for; thanks for the info!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


You're welcome. Would love to see the pics of the final product!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Oh no, watch is not floating in the vinegar, lol. I take a small container and fill it with vinegar. Place it in a ziplock bag and just place the watch head and the clasp in the bag by the side of the container. Then I seal the bag. Fumes collect inside the bag and start causing the patina on the watch. So vinegar doesn't physically touch the watch.
> Here is a pic of the ziplock bag with the container. I just place the watch on empty side of the bag.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thats awesome. Thank you for clearing it up.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Bloom said:


> Hey DuckaDiesel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but its still tough to tell if the lugs overhang your wrist at the 12 o'clock side.
It looks amazing, especially on that dark brown leather


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thanks but its still tough to tell if the lugs overhang your wrist at the 12 o'clock side.
> It looks amazing, especially on that dark brown leather


Maybe overhangs a little bit, but it's not too noticeable.










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Bloom said:


> Maybe overhangs a little bit, but it's not too noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks so much, that shot clears it up.
Yeah looks good since lugs are sloping down.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

@Soh1982 now you got me intrigued by the Benarus Moray 40mm brass. For some reason I thought these were sold out and long gone.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> @Soh1982 now you got me intrigued by the Benarus Moray 40mm brass. For some reason I thought these were sold out and long gone.


Oh no, they are a fairly recent release. You can still get it. I really like it. It's actually quite substantial for a 40mm watch due to its case shape. Wears bigger then bronze mako but really comfortable on the wrist. Looks really nice in perlon or NATO as well. And green dial on a brass case looks great in my opinion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

Wlover said:


> Boldr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of it but nice looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Patina is coming along except one spot from 12 to 3 on the bezel. Odd....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that strap looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Nice  you could cook a deep dish pizza in there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sunday afternoon relaxation with martini & bronze













G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

H20 skull thingy:


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my Note


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The patina on this Benarus has taken over a year, but all natural and most of it came from the sea






over a year back












today.
I like the aged patina better because it develops a natural shine like it was lacquered or something like that.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice looking piece G, and all the better for a touch of green!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice looking piece G, and all the better for a touch of green!!


Thanks Clive,
Much appreciated, this thread is amazing, such nice people and watches.
You strted something special mate.
G


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Indy on a new 3 ring bronze from Nato Strap co.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ha ha -- I seem to have come around to the letter Z again. Hit Zelos, now Zoretto too. Who's responsible for this anyway :-d One "VWG" made me do it. Grrrrr. Nice watch for the money. Bezel could be tighter, and has a little play. Bezel clicks a little with pressure top to bottom. Lumed hands are strong and weak numerals. All in all, a proper Thailand watch :-d. With the curved lugs it fits well on my flat 7" wrist despite the 52 LtoL. A nice bronze with 9015 movement for a really good price!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha -- I seem to have come around to the letter Z again. Hit Zelos, now Zoretto too. Who's responsible for this anyway :-d One "VWG" made me do it. Grrrrr. Nice watch for the money. Bezel could be tighter, and has a little play. Bezel clicks a little with pressure top to bottom. Lumed hands are strong and weak numerals. All in all, a proper Thailand watch :-d. With the curved lugs it fits well on my flat 7" wrist despite the 52 LtoL. A nice bronze with 9015 movement for a really good price!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Indy on a new 3 ring bronze from Nato Strap co.


Damn that looks nice


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Damn that looks nice


Thank you, sir! The dial on this thing is just so black and inky!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> Indy on a new 3 ring bronze from Nato Strap co.


Love the pic!! I'm a drummer as well, and dig how you've incorporated your cymbal into the mix. Awesome!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloom said:


> Love the pic!! I'm a drummer as well, and dig how you've incorporated your cymbal into the mix. Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Ahhh, the fine art of deception....that's actually my mouse pad, lol (but I do play Zildjian exclusively)!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha -- I seem to have come around to the letter Z again. Hit Zelos, now Zoretto too. Who's responsible for this anyway :-d One "VWG" made me do it. Grrrrr. Nice watch for the money. Bezel could be tighter, and has a little play. Bezel clicks a little with pressure top to bottom. Lumed hands are strong and weak numerals. All in all, a proper Thailand watch :-d. With the curved lugs it fits well on my flat 7" wrist despite the 52 LtoL. A nice bronze with 9015 movement for a really good price!


Love the looks of the Indy!! I almost went that route but ended up going this way instead: 









The patina is still a work in progress...

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's the Rolls Royce.... ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's the Rolls Royce.... ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha!! Good to see you on here! It was just a Bentley before your strap. Seriously, the best straps around.

Everyone would be wise to follow this guy...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ha!! Good to see you on here!


Thanks a lot! Good to see you too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Clive,
> Much appreciated, this thread is amazing, such nice people and watches.
> You strted something special mate.
> G


This thread does seem to attract "Mellow souls" and with only one troll that I can remember over the years it seems to be very lacking in the hate and spite that often pops up on other threads!!

Perhaps it's cos bronze is more mellow than steel?? )


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My mellow offering for the day.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe the bold appearance of bronze has scared off the trolls. Or perhaps it was the 12000m Kavs...

Either way, I'm glad I found the thread!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ha!! Good to see you on here! It was just a Bentley before your strap. Seriously, the best straps around.
> 
> Everyone would be wise to follow this guy...


Always a gentleman! Thanks a lot for your kind words....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


>


That patina is amazing; how did you achieve such a nice color / finish?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bloom said:


> That patina is amazing; how did you achieve such a nice color / finish?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


 Thanks! This one is natural, but it's traveled pretty far/hard and gone from '0 to uh-oh' a couple times... so the saltwater/sweat/beer/tears/blood/vomit combo has played its part.

BUT, It's really about the finish more than anything; the brushed naturally patinas well and hides the uneven spots. I let them get to the level I like and then throw on some olive oil. They mellow out a bit over a few weeks and then get bees-waxed. They're maintenance free after that.

The blasted and polished finishes are a different matter entirely.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! This one is natural, but it's traveled pretty far/hard and gone from '0 to uh-oh' a couple times... so the saltwater/sweat/beer/tears/blood/vomit combo has played its part.
> 
> BUT, It's really about the finish more than anything; the brushed naturally patinas well and hides the uneven spots. I let them get to the level I like and then throw on some olive oil. They mellow out a bit over a few weeks and then get bees-waxed. They're maintenance free after that.
> 
> The blasted and polished finishes are a different matter entirely.


That's friggin' AWESOME!! Thanks for the tips. I actually sent mine out to Alchemy Labs today to have them work on mine, as I wasn't quite getting the look I wanted. Should hopefully have it back in a couple of weeks and will post shots once it's been properly patinated.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Indy Blue -


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I have a mate that owns one, he swears by it, built like tanks and ETA movement, very accurate. Solid watch. Aquadive brand has been around for decades, all their watches keep Exellent value on the second hand market even the vintage ones,
> Quite rare, I belive they are usually keepers...... However they have a very particular look. If you can't get on with it, should be easy to flip.
> G


So you think I should give it a try? Perhaps that would be the smarter choice, especially the price is nice for me.
It would be my 24/7/365 watch, so nice patina is
to be announced.
The second watch I'm looking for is the Sinn U1. But prices are not that burner. It is more like I could get it even a year later for nearly the same price. They are offered about every third month, quite in contast with the Aquadive. 
... Assuming this (and as you sayd, these watches are keepers) I think I've to go with the Aquadive.
Or do you contradict that? I'm happy about any honest opinion 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Showing this one some love today. Less than 3 months and the patina is coming along nicely and surprisingly evenly.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> ... Assuming this (and as you sayd, these watches are keepers) I think I've to go with the Aquadive.
> Or do you contradict that? I'm happy about any honest opinion


I just sold my bronze Aquadive, the 43mm was just not working for me... (no, I didn't get what I paid for it... I got about half).

I am surrounded by Aquadive watches in my line of work. These guys are not watch people; they bought them because they dive and it's a popular dive watch. They also don't buy the bronze... watch guys buy bronze.

I also have owned several U1's. No, I never keep them, and no, I don't get what I paid for them either. Same with the UX.

So, like most watches, they aren't great 'investments', ...what do you want to wear? You like them both... Just get one or the other, man.

Besides, you'll probably be like the rest of us and find a way to buy the other one too.

But, to be constructive: this is a bronze thread and you are a watch guy, so buy the bronze.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> I just sold my bronze Aquadive, the 43mm was just not working for me... (no, I didn't get what I paid for it... I got about half).
> 
> I am surrounded by Aquadive watches in my line of work. These guys are not watch people; they bought them because they dive and it's a popular dive watch. They also don't buy the bronze... watch guys buy bronze.
> 
> ...


Sage advice USMCO321.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! This one is natural, but it's traveled pretty far/hard and gone from '0 to uh-oh' a couple times... so the saltwater/sweat/beer/tears/blood/vomit combo has played its part.
> 
> BUT, It's really about the finish more than anything; the brushed naturally patinas well and hides the uneven spots. I let them get to the level I like and then throw on some olive oil. They mellow out a bit over a few weeks and then get bees-waxed. They're maintenance free after that.
> 
> The blasted and polished finishes are a different matter entirely.


So: Saltwater, sweat, beer, tears....I'll hit myself with a hammer, blood and sweat..... I'll do this tonight.
If the patina doesn't come out right..... I'll send my watch to you so you do it...?
Best regards my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Petram. Got a couple more of these out there... somewhere... floating around in the ether.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> So you think I should give it a try? Perhaps that would be the smarter choice, especially the price is nice for me.
> It would be my 24/7/365 watch, so nice patina is
> to be announced.
> The second watch I'm looking for is the Sinn U1. But prices are not that burner. It is more like I could get it even a year later for nearly the same price. They are offered about every third month, quite in contast with the Aquadive.
> ...


I would go with the Aquadive Goblin,
Proper dive watch & the company has great quality control and customer care,
Look at all their watches from the bathyscape 100 to the 300 all awsome quality, I have handled the bronze & it is really nice,
Also one of my favourite is their bathysphere 500, top quality, which is on my list.
With the Aquadive you are quite exclusive with limited production.
The Sinn you can pick up anytime, next year or later
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tudor's contribution:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo for a very important meeting, another stately home hotel exclusive golf club. 



















G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> ...
> Also one of my favourite is their bathysphere 500, top quality, which is on my list.


If everything goes as planned, it actually will get the Aquadive. 
Regarding the 500... Because of the biger size of the 300, I assumed it will be an as equal big sized model, so I does care for all. 
Two days ago I read a review in german uhrforum, and wonder that it actually have the same case as the Bathyscaphe 100 AND also the second hand prices are only a little bit over the of the 100.... So, maybe the 500 will get a place on my short list

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Really enjoying this one. Got a little daring on the strap though I think :think: :-d


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Petram. Got a couple more of these out there... somewhere... floating around in the ether.


Man, stop showing your wonderful timepieces..... Now because of you, I have 2 watches on my Want to buy List.... My wife will file for divorce ???
I like great taste....
Wonderful watch!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

A couple days ago they got some wrist time.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Man, stop showing your wonderful timepieces..... Now because of you, I have 2 watches on my Want to buy List.... My wife will file for divorce ???
> I like great taste....
> Wonderful watch!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hit him up :: Petram :: He's a forum member. Nah... she won't divorce you... I heard that 100+ watches ago. Get her a Kaventsmann, she'll come around.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Hit him up :: Petram :: He's a forum member. Nah... she won't divorce you... I heard that 100+ watches ago. Get her a Kaventsmann, she'll come around.


Kaventsmann is on top of the list..... do you have an idea of how many straps do I have to make in order to buy it???? ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Kaventsmann is on top of the list..... do you have an idea of how many straps do I have to make in order to buy it???? ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment you can get them for about 1.800 EUR (which equals 2.100USD)from their homepage. As I remember from some earlier posts, this should be a good price because of the much higher relase prices, if this model get's out of stock (but this is just what I read)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> At the moment you can get them for about 1.800 EUR (which equals 2.100USD)from their homepage. As I remember from some earlier posts, this should be a good price because of the much higher relase prices, if this model get's out of stock (but this is just what I read)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Vielen Dank mein Freund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sehr gerne 
I alsi think they're nice watches. But for me I know, that I like to look at them, but can'nt image to have one at my skiny wirst ()

... but at next step there is an Aquadive bronze, which (if everything goes as planned) arrives me soon.
For me it is on the top place of the bronze short list. Even now I can't belive, that I found a well prices, only a few month old model from second hand market. 🤩

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Sehr gerne
> I alsi think they're nice watches. But for me I know, that I like to look at them, but can'nt image to have one at my skiny wirst ()
> 
> ... but at next step there is an Aquadive bronze, which (if everything goes as planned) arrives me soon.
> ...


See my I'm at the opposite.... I'm a big guy with big wrists.... I bought my Gruppo Ardito and though if it looks big on people's wrists on mine will be just fine but.... I find it a little bit too small. So I'm thinking of let it go and save for the Kav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Sehr gerne
> I alsi think they're nice watches. But for me I know, that I like to look at them, but can'nt image to have one at my skiny wirst ()


You can order them smaller










(She's worn it twice... whatever)


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... yeah... you know... better let me beliving this IS an argument than make me already thinking about the next flip again 

btw.: your last one is a real stunner 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

HAGWE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze signature plate, bronze bezel locking ring, bronze dial, bronze strap, bronze color. Bronze.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I've not seen that before. But it has a certain appeal for me 

edit:
checked their website and I think this model looks in real person much better than on the online shop
... But these prices 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

First swim this summer

Before and after









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My mako is taking the patina in a very strange manner! 24 hours of vinegar patina and I am seeing different shades of colors. My brass took a darker patina which was quite uniform. Mako has become more rust color with different shades on the sides.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It looks cool IMO!!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> It looks cool IMO!!


Yes I like it but just surprised at how differently it's taking the patina. 
Btw bigclive, you are the sole reason for me getting into bronze watches. I never imagined owning a bronze watch but after seeing all the pics of your watches, I just could not resist. Thanks for opening my eyes and introducing me to the world of bronze!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> My mako is taking the patina in a very strange manner! 24 hours of vinegar patina and I am seeing different shades of colors. My brass took a darker patina which was quite uniform. Mako has become more rust color with different shades on the sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, I did 6 hours (after you told me) and mine is dark brown and very uniform all over


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Interesting, I did 6 hours (after you told me) and mine is dark brown and very uniform all over


Yours looks pretty good. Very uniform. I wonder why so much variation. I actually kept checking and the only reason I left it for 24 hours was because after 4-6 hours, colors had even more variation. They seemed a little more uniform as the time went on but after 24 hours, I just didn't want to leave it in there for much longer. But to be honest I like the different hues. Gives it a lot of character. And I love the rust like color that it has developed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Re: Uneven patina

Is it possible that you had some skin oils on your hand which transferred on to the watch?

Btw, I do like how it turned out, a little more natural


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

karlito said:


> Re: Uneven patina
> 
> Is it possible that you had some skin oils on your hand which transferred on to the watch?
> 
> Btw, I do like how it turned out, a little more natural


Hmm, possible. I did wash the watch before placing it in the bag but I didn't put on any gloves but that's how I have done my previous watches and never saw a patina like this. Ain't complaining though, loving the look on my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Are you buffing up your bronzos? Your Helson looked immaculate in its shiny state. So does the gruppo.

Maybe I should strip mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Can I ask you if all of these photos are made minutes before? Or are they from your archive? They look amazing - all of them

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

His photos are mouth watering. That’s for sure...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm really digging this Brass Benarus, it's my first foray into the brass/bronze world of watches, purchased from a great WUS member! 2nd day on my wrist.. Just before brunch on Sunday..








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I'm really digging this Brass Benarus, it's my first foray into the brass/bronze world of watches, purchased from a great WUS member! 2nd day on my wrist.. Just before brunch on Sunday..
> View attachment 13209537
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Looks great and sort of familiar! Lol 

And here is my contribution for this lazy Sunday.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Looks great and sort of familiar! Lol
> 
> And here is my contribution for this lazy Sunday.


Did you give the Mako the vinegar treatment? Mine is slooooooowly aging naturally...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Did you give the Mako the vinegar treatment? Mine is slooooooowly aging naturally...


Yes it got a nice 24 hour treatment turning it to a rust colored beauty! 
I commend your patience. I think natural patina is the best patina but I lack the patience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

5 hours in ammonia vapour.... et voilà









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dobra said:


> 5 hours in ammonia vapour.... et voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! It seems like it's been through a war! Is that deposit blue? And does that wash off? After vinegar treatment, I get green deposit on my watch but as soon as I run cold water on it, it washes off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

All natural patina









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Wow! It seems like it's been through a war! Is that deposit blue? And does that wash off? After vinegar treatment, I get green deposit on my watch but as soon as I run cold water on it, it washes off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both, watch and buckle are brass.... colour doesn't washes if I rubbed it a wet cloth and no change 
Here is the buckle when I buy it..... and after....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Both, watch and buckle are brass.... colour doesn't washes if I rubbed it a wet cloth and no change
> Here is the buckle when I buy it..... and after....
> 
> 
> ...


Dremel I assume? I just bought one of these to do the exact same thing.

Sent from my Note


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Both, watch and buckle are brass.... colour doesn't washes if I rubbed it a wet cloth and no change
> Here is the buckle when I buy it..... and after....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick!!! I might try wet cloth method next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Dremel I assume? I just bought one of these to do the exact same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Note


Drill bits, rotary sander..... go wild!!! Watch your fingers though...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m telling you, while I’m at work I try all sorts of things.... Imagination???? I have a lot...wait to see my next strap.... with airplane parts...well, airplane features 
🤪🤪🤪


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

MakaveliSK said:


> Dremel I assume? I just bought one of these to do the exact same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Note


Funny, I've got the same buckle sitting in the drawer as well. A bit of customizing may be in order.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Are you buffing up your bronzos? Your Helson looked immaculate in its shiny state. So does the gruppo.
> 
> Maybe I should strip mine...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought that Helson Gauge on the Bay and it wasn't in great shape. Oxi-cleaned the titanium to uniformity and used a cape cod cloth on it. It has since been brushed and waxed. Although, I'll probably strip the wax and let it age up a bit in the future.

I like the look of your Gruppo. Hard to get a patina on CuSn12, blasted finish. Knowing this, I just waxed mine early on. Stays in that shape now.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Can I ask you if all of these photos are made minutes before? Or are they from your archive? They look amazing - all of them
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Thanks Goblin! No, I don't archive, just post them after I take them. I wear the same watches on here as my cigar thread posts. The only time I dig up old pics is if I'm using one as an example in a reply.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I came across this San Martin pam-looking piece. Anyone here owns one? I'm interested in it's lug to lug size, I couldn't find that info anywhere.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

New to me Zelos Hammerhead that arrived a few minutes ago. Shopping for straps, these leather ones from the factory just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice one 
... is this allready some patina? Looks great 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice one
> ... is this allready some patina? Looks great
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Just barely. I got it used and the previous owner said he had worn it 2-3 times. It's going diving and fishing with me in 3 weeks so it's about to get plenty of ocean time for some patina to happen.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

show us some photos after these days (which sounds to get a nice time )

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

scoobie said:


> View attachment 13212965
> 
> 
> New to me Zelos Hammerhead that arrived a few minutes ago. Shopping for straps, these leather ones from the factory just aren't doing it for me.


That's the main issue (for me) with bronzos. If you don't like Lester than finding a strap can be tricky.

Good luck on your quest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wrist full of Bronze


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Vinegar treatment on both my Maranez bezel and my brass Helson. Came out great! Thank you for suggestions!









Sent from my Note


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Perfect size for me and really great piece. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

My Maranez Rawai should be back later this week from Alchemy Lab Custom, and I have to say from the progress pics they sent me, it looks amazing. I’ll post shots once it’s back, but trust me, ALC is absolutely worth it if you’re looking for what I call “professional patina”. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thecapper said:


> Bump


what?


----------



## phillygoat (May 30, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Wrist full of Bronze


Love it! I have the same watch. Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## phillygoat (May 30, 2018)

My KonTiki on a tropical adventure. It's showing considerably more patina after a week in the salt air (and a dip or two in the ocean).


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

On a Hadley - Roma Horween leather









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

At the moment I'm totaly jealous of you and all these nice bronze pieces.

Hope my new (even used) Aquadive bronze will arrive safely. I guess at the moment it is anywhere over the indian ocean 
... I'm so f*** excited 🤩

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Beautiful boldr bronze for today









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

phillygoat said:


> Love it! I have the same watch. Such a beautiful piece.


This bronze tool is so much fun!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sooo... smart-ass co-workers got me a brass watch to add to my collection. May take it diving just to watch it burn out.

I give you... The Lifeclock One:










Dunno... been wearing it all afternoon to prove a point. Has full smart watch capabilities, btw. Nothing quite like getting incoming calls Snake Plissken style.

You think I can get a Dobra Strap in that size? Robert?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Sooo... smart-ass co-workers got me a brass watch to add to my collection. May take it diving just to watch it burn out.
> 
> I give you... The Lifeclock One:
> 
> ...


I'd say cut the green wire if it starts doing strange noise.....
What's the width????????????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks like I can use my waist belt as strap for that watch haha. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Does it need to be activated to show the time, like the Pulsar p2 2900? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Does it have a Emergency Kill Switch in case of lightning in the area?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

New BOLDR Odyssey "SW Edition" just arrived today from SeriousWatches! My Fathers Day gift a couple days early!


















Immediately started it off with a Fresh Pure Lemon Bath, so It'll grow a "Natural" Patina..


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> New BOLDR Odyssey "SW Edition" just arrived today from SeriousWatches! My Fathers Day gift a couple days early!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I really like the colour of the dial.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Bronze Orca on brown alligator strap with bronze stitching


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn chunky!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I love this thread, you folks been killing it lately with these great watches and cool shots! Makes me thirsty for another bronze piece  
Meanwhile with my Hammerhead:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Damn chunky!
> 
> View attachment 13220295
> 
> ...


Wow. Never seen that one before. It reminds me a bit of my old nelson gauge. What the measurements on that stunner?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Damn chunky!
> 
> View attachment 13220295
> 
> ...


I have a vision..... A wonderful time piece like yours with a thick strap......??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> I love this thread, you folks been killing it lately with these great watches and cool shots! Makes me thirsty for another bronze piece
> Meanwhile with my Hammerhead:


Great watch, amazing shot!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

As I heard, the space between springbar and case should be checked ️
Think it is not the greatest....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Never seen that one before. It reminds me a bit of my old nelson gauge. What the measurements on that stunner?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, 44mm. Max my wrist can take is 46

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> I have a vision..... A wonderful time piece like yours with a thick strap......??????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Man there are some real beauties on here! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> As I heard, the space between springbar and case should be checked ️
> Think it is not the greatest....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


I heard that U-Boat has the same issue.... people complaining that straps were out fast.... I think is business related.... More straps for them to sell and they don't come cheap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wearing my New BOLDR Odyssey "SeriousWatches" Edition today*


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I heard that U-Boat has the same issue.... people complaining that straps were out fast.... I think is business related.... More straps for them to sell and they don't come cheap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, if it was a little missunderstandable. I was refering to a Helberg watch. But I unfortunatelly I don't remember if it was Orca or Kalmar II

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

No worries! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Immelmann Cranium


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> Immelmann Cranium


Holy mother of God, that's awesome! Horns WAY up! \m/ \m/


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Slm643 said:


> I I don't use Facebook... How can I contact ALC?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You can message them through Instagram. Tell 'em I sent you!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Bloom said:


> You can message them through Instagram. Tell 'em I sent you!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...




Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

konax said:


> I love this thread, you folks been killing it lately with these great watches and cool shots! Makes me thirsty for another bronze piece
> Meanwhile with my Hammerhead:


Wow! The patina looks amazing on your hammerhead. How did you get it to look like that... I want my hammerhead to looks sexy like yours!!! 🤩🤩

Sent from my Note


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Wow! The patina looks amazing on your hammerhead. How did you get it to look like that... I want my hammerhead to looks sexy like yours!!! &#55358;&#56617;&#55358;&#56617;
> 
> Sent from my Note


At this stage I believe most of it comes from the "egg method" and, obviously, natural wear


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Got patina?









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloom said:


> Got patina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The silicone implants of the horology world, lol! JK, looks good. Are you at liberty to disclose what a service such as this costs?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> The silicone implants of the horology world, lol! JK, looks good. Are you at liberty to disclose what a service such as this costs?


I don't want to speak out of turn, other than to say this service is much less than you'd think, and worth every penny in my opinion. Message him, and tell him I sent you.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Tropical Zoretto this afternoon.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh, it's the blue dial alright. "Indy" they call it? :think:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

konax said:


> ...
> Meanwhile with my Hammerhead...


Is this the blue meteorite dial? If it is... it liiks damn good in your picture 🤩

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Is this the blue meteorite dial? If it is... it liiks damn good in your picture &#55358;&#56617;
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Yes it is, the blue is hard to capture sometimes! 
I picked up one of the last ones remaining from Seriouswatches.

Here it is up close:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bloom said:


> Got patina?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes, yes I do.


Holy schnikes!! You win the patina war today for sure!! Wow.

That strap is amazing BTW. Where can a person score one like that?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bloom said:


> Holy schnikes!! You win the patina war today for sure!! Wow.
> 
> That strap is amazing BTW. Where can a person score one like that?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I think is patina FROM the war ......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bloom said:


> Holy schnikes!! You win the patina war today for sure!! Wow.
> 
> That strap is amazing BTW. Where can a person score one like that?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Nah, no war. We're all working towards the same goal. Blacken 'em if you got 'em. 









Honestly don't remember where the strap came from. Kinda a Helberg style though. Dobra can probably do a cross stitch that's similar.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> Nah, no war. We're all working towards the same goal. Blacken 'em if you got 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!! Keep the patina shots coming.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Brass Black is the easiest way to go black


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

From yesterday.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

konax said:


> Yes it is, the blue is hard to capture sometimes!...


thx 
I thought it would look great, even at the first time when I saw it in the newsletter.
Now it does even better...

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Patina Turner









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Ikes!!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

New strap in today from Clockwork Synergy Father's Day sale. Funny, never really cared for Natos in the past, but starting to have a change of heart.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

VDB:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

That's my kind of watch....?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## IR89 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Still in honeymoon phase with this one, Soh1982 is responsible for the patina on this, he did a fine job!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> New strap in today from Clockwork Synergy Father's Day sale. Funny, never really cared for Natos in the past, but starting to have a change of heart.


Looks great on that model!! I have the same brass Mako version incoming; should hopefully be here sometime next week.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloom said:


> Looks great on that model!! I have the same brass Mako version incoming; should hopefully be here sometime next week.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Metallurgy alert! Don't you mean. BRONZE?  &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Gruppo on a new to me N80 strap I got from a WUS member! Love this site and my bronze buddies!! BEST THREAD EVER!!!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Got to find a decent strap for this cobra






this watch patina's naturally very quickly, I polished back to new only a couple of months back
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Canvas


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> Metallurgy alert! Don't you mean. BRONZE?


Ooops, my bad!! I meant BRONZE!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wasn't sure about the OEM leather strap from CW photos, but in hand, it is just fine.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Had to be this one today, all natural patina

























G


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Got the Zelos Mako bronze 500m with the meteorite dial today. Slapped it on this Bond NATO and I am loving it.









Doc Savage


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Had to be this one today, all natural patina...
> G


the Poseidon is a nice watch. I regret not to get one some years ago. Nowadays they're hard to find

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

It's interesting that everyone's photos of Bronze divers seem so yellow, like brass or yellow gold.

I got my Mako Bronze today, and it is a much warmer rose gold ish color. First bronze watch so I didn't know it would look so different than all of the photos I've seen.

I was originally hoping to match it a personal/custom brass buckle thinking the colors looked similar enough. But in person, they look so different


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

PuYang said:


> It's interesting that everyone's photos of Bronze divers seem so yellow, like brass or yellow gold.
> 
> I got my Mako Bronze today, and it is a much warmer rose gold ish color. First bronze watch so I didn't know it would look so different than all of the photos I've seen.
> 
> I was originally hoping to match it a personal/custom brass buckle thinking the colors looked similar enough. But in person, they look so different


Congrats on your new watch. Post some pictures so we can compare!

Doc Savage


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Congrats on your new watch. Post some pictures so we can compare!
> 
> Doc Savage


Haha, ok, so I sorta answered my own question. Conclusion: Photos make it look more yellow than in person o__O??

Or it's the lighting. My naked eye sees more pink, but on the photos it comes out more yellow.

Anyway, attached a pic of the Mako next to 2 brass things. Obviously, next to 2 brass objects, the contrast is more noticeable. But in the flesh, the difference seems even more apparent.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane black mother of pearl on old snake


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> the Poseidon is a nice watch. I regret not to get one some years ago. Nowadays they're hard to find
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


thanks Goblin, 
its amazing dive watch, especially in the blue.
has your Aquadive arrived yet, I am dying to see it. 
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

PuYang said:


> It's interesting that everyone's photos of Bronze divers seem so yellow, like brass or yellow gold.
> 
> I got my Mako Bronze today, and it is a much warmer rose gold ish color. First bronze watch so I didn't know it would look so different than all of the photos I've seen.
> 
> I was originally hoping to match it a personal/custom brass buckle thinking the colors looked similar enough. But in person, they look so different


I had that feeling with the Helmsman. Way more pink in person than any photos seemed to imply. I think there are two reasons for this:

1. indoor lighting makes the CuSn8 bronze look *really* red/pink, compared to outdoor daylight.
2. For some reason, digital cameras convert the CuSn8 bronze's tone to a more greenish/yellowish tint than it really is.

E.g. these are some of the H2 bronze pictures, and it's exactly the same compount as the mako bronze. Imo none of these pics truly show how red that bronze is. So.. at least, take comfort, you're not the only one who got surprised like that 

















(P.S. if you want a "brassy" colored bronze watch, go with the Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze. It's not reddish at all, much more gray/yellow.)


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> thanks Goblin,
> its amazing dive watch, especially in the blue.
> has your Aquadive arrived yet, I am dying to see it.
> G


... no, but today it arrived at customs authorities. I reckon to get the pick-up letter in the next days. I'm very hopefull, that I will finaly get this watch to the end if the week

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> I had that feeling with the Helmsman. Way more pink in person than any photos seemed to imply. I think there are two reasons for this:
> 
> 1. indoor lighting makes the CuSn8 bronze look *really* red/pink, compared to outdoor daylight.
> 2. For some reason, digital cameras convert the CuSn8 bronze's tone to a more greenish/yellowish tint than it really is.


Haha yeah I'm starting to notice that.

I don't mind the red/pinkish tones though, it makes it more warm (I know that term is thrown around very often, sorry ). It also makes it look less flashy, like if it was gold or something. I'm actually pleasantly surprised that wearing a "chunky" bronze watch doesn't look gaudy at all, but actually exudes a tool watch aesthetic somehow o__O. And will probably look even more tool-ish once patina takes over


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

PuYang said:


> Haha yeah I'm starting to notice that.
> 
> I don't mind the red/pinkish tones though, it makes it more warm (I know that term is thrown around very often, sorry ). It also makes it look less flashy, like if it was gold or something. I'm actually pleasantly surprised that wearing a "chunky" bronze watch doesn't look gaudy at all, but actually exudes a tool watch aesthetic somehow o__O. And will probably look even more tool-ish once patina takes over


Gruppo Ardito has the same bronze colour.... pink-ish









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

PuYang said:


> It's interesting that everyone's photos of Bronze divers seem so yellow, like brass or yellow gold.
> 
> I got my Mako Bronze today, and it is a much warmer rose gold ish color. First bronze watch so I didn't know it would look so different than all of the photos I've seen.
> 
> I was originally hoping to match it a personal/custom brass buckle thinking the colors looked similar enough. But in person, they look so different


I had the same surprise when my Hammerhead arrived. Why it has to be so rose!
Don't worry though, just keep wearing it. With the patina the rose color fades, and you're left with much more pleasant (at least for me) yellow gold-ish tone. If you need to speed it up, use boiled egg method or liver of sulphur, these two tend to get rid of red shade most effectively.

Mine looks like this now, and it's exactly the same bronze alloy as your Mako. I'd say the rose shade is very much gone:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> I had that feeling with the Helmsman. Way more pink in person than any photos seemed to imply. I think there are two reasons for this:
> 
> 1. indoor lighting makes the CuSn8 bronze look *really* red/pink, compared to outdoor daylight.
> 2. For some reason, digital cameras convert the CuSn8 bronze's tone to a more greenish/yellowish tint than it really is.
> ...


Love that combo with Erika's MN strap
So cool
G


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just received today. Zelos mako bronze meteorite edition. I think i like it.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

andione1983 said:


> Just received today. Zelos mako bronze meteorite edition. I think i like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are some great watches!

Doc Savage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I wasn't too keen on this one at first but I am glad I took a chance. Might be my favourite bronze yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

3 Boldr'z a charm...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ventus Mori SW-1.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Been a while. Armida A1 on a Zeppelin Craft strap


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Latest Triggerfish


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Vinegar trick worked... Adding an egg breakfast this weekend.









Sent from my Note


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> thanks Goblin,
> its amazing dive watch, especially in the blue.
> has your Aquadive arrived yet, I am dying to see it.
> G


Tadaaaa... There it is 









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Tadaaaa... There it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in Germany are you?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Where in Germany are you?


I'm living in a small village near Bonn or Koblenz.

Edit:... Okay, the word I was looking for is rural. I'm not so firm with this language as I would like to be.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> I'm living in a small village near Bonn or Koblenz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Aha, thought so!
Been to the Nurburgring many times..
Very nice part of Deutschland!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Aha, thought so!
> Been to the Nurburgring many times..
> Very nice part of Deutschland!


Ha... Maybe you passed this place. At the sunny days, the streets are passed by more bikes than people living here 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Tadaaaa... There it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Uhr!!!!!!

Very nice Time Piece!
Enjoy it, corrode it and post pictures.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Loving this one far more than I thought I would - fantastic watch!










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


I really like this one but at 61mm lug to lug I don't think I can cut it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Fun with light and angles...


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

So, my Mako Bronze is just shy of a week old (photo was taken day of receiving).

The Bronze has started to patina naturally, despite not having come in contact with water (haven't swam, etc with the watch yet). The pin buckle has patina'd the most and has turn a beautiful fiery orange and brown (this surprised me!). As I mentioned in a previous post, I find that the bronze is very un-yellow, which I don't mind at all.

I'm liking the patina, but I am still indecisive.

Can you guys share your experience with your Bronze watches and Patina? What I'm most curious about is if I wash my watch, or let it come into contact with water (IE: Showering), how much will that influence the patina? Will it quickly turn brown after ONE shower? (Even if I dry it off right after showering?)

I guess for the sake of the discussion; hypothetically, IF I wanted to preserve the look and NOT LET IT patina AT ALL, will showering or coming in contact with ANY water ruin that?

I know that is a strange question, and I'm not against Patina, I am just asking for references sake. I am sorta of the mindset where I want to preserve it as long as possible, but also allow it to patina naturally. (Don't want to accelerate nor prevent).

And last question; for those who have removed patina (IE: lemon bath, etc), is that in a way stripping off any material? (Like polishing a steel case is removing SOME material over time).

Thank you in advance!

PS: Loving the Bronze!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

PuYang said:


> View attachment 13245113
> 
> 
> So, my Mako Bronze is just shy of a week old (photo was taken day of receiving).
> ...


Good question and what about the mineral content of the water, hard vs distilled or reverse osmosis, how do they affect the patina?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

PuYang said:


> View attachment 13245113
> 
> 
> So, my Mako Bronze is just shy of a week old (photo was taken day of receiving).
> ...


You have loads of leeway with this material / watch. Live in it. Go about your life for a few weeks and wear or don't wear the watch as you would normally. Se how it reacts and if it changes hue etc.

If it doesn't appeal to you. Just rub it with a rag with some lemon juice on it and clean it up. Start again. Many get intonations, which you have read about "Liver of Sulfate", or vinegar fumes, or a hard boiled egg in a bag with the watch.

Don't get too hung up on the patina (although many here make it a major undertaking) and just enjoy your watch. Do you wear other watches too? You can make it as com0licated or as easy as you desire. Why, one chap here, "bloom", sent his watch out to a special laboratory and paid for a treatment to reach the tom patina. Who knows what chemicals actually changed the look of the watch. may not be patina at all LOL

Good luck & above all, enjoy your watch!


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

I do have other watches, but have currently made this my daily wear. (I don't see that changing any time soon).

I AM over thinking things yes, but also not stressing it. As I said, my desire is to let it change naturally through daily wear. I don't want to prevent or accelerate the patina. I was just wondering IF showering or other forms of contact with water would "accelerate" it greatly, or very little. I do plan on swimming with the watch when the weather gets unbearably hot, so contact with water will happen eventually 

Until then, I am still taking the watch off during workouts, showers, cooking, etc (as I do with every other watch so far).


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


>


Ooh. Nice strap. Do you remember where it came from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Ooh. Nice strap. Do you remember where it came from?


Thanks Ben, It's a "DrunkArt Straps" Rough Edge!


----------



## jjf825 (Dec 11, 2017)

Baldieri Bronze Enigma, limited edition Skull. 1 of 5 worldwide.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Note that it's impossible to fully avoid bronze patination. The moisture and oxygen content in plain normal air is enough to patinate watches. Water just accelerates it a bit. Afaik seawater and chlorides (so pool water) in particular force fast patination. Also, touching the watch is enough to patinate it (e.g. bezel turns), because your skin has salts and oils that it produces, all of these interact with the bronze.


If you want to keep a bronze watch un-patinated, afaik using the "cape cod cloth" to polish the watch will also leave some compounds that resist (slow) patination. It's not a 100% resistance, but a bit better than naught.

Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze seeems to use a different alloy (perhaps aluminum bronze or a brass/bronze subtype) that is much slower and even to patina compared to cusn8 or "brass". If you want a bronze watch that doesn't patina heavily, I'd suggest to choose the steinhart.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> Thanks Ben, It's a "DrunkArt Straps" Rough Edge!


Ahh. Thanks. Il keep an eye out.

Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> Note that it's impossible to fully avoid bronze patination. The moisture and oxygen content in plain normal air is enough to patinate watches. Water just accelerates it a bit. Afaik seawater and chlorides (so pool water) in particular force fast patination. Also, touching the watch is enough to patinate it (e.g. bezel turns), because your skin has salts and oils that it produces, all of these interact with the bronze.
> 
> If you want to keep a bronze watch un-patinated, afaik using the "cape cod cloth" to polish the watch will also leave some compounds that resist (slow) patination. It's not a 100% resistance, but a bit better than naught.
> 
> Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze seeems to use a different alloy (perhaps aluminum bronze or a brass/bronze subtype) that is much slower and even to patina compared to cusn8 or "brass". If you want a bronze watch that doesn't patina heavily, I'd suggest to choose the steinhart.


Cool, thanks for the info!

I am still going to be swimming in a pool with it though, so I guess it is time to embrace the patina! I am wishfully hoping that the case turns that same 'fiery' orange that the pin buckle is. It has brown and orange, almost like a sort of copper. It is quite hot!

If someone doesn't mind answering whether or not removing the patina is harmful to the watch? (Does it strip a thin layer of the material? I don't know much about bronze ) Let's say someone gives it a lemon juice bath every day to clean off patina, is that a bad idea?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

PuYang said:


> Cool, thanks for the info!
> 
> I am still going to be swimming in a pool with it though, so I guess it is time to embrace the patina! I am wishfully hoping that the case turns that same 'fiery' orange that the pin buckle is. It has brown and orange, almost like a sort of copper. It is quite hot!
> 
> If someone doesn't mind answering whether or not removing the patina is harmful to the watch? (Does it strip a thin layer of the material? I don't know much about bronze ) Let's say someone gives it a lemon juice bath every day to clean off patina, is that a bad idea?


Just wax it to keep it at the level you want. Beeswax works well and is readily available. Lemon juice daily is going to dry out your seals. Taking off patina is not going to hurt the bronze, as long as you aren't using an abrasive to do it.

You can also dip it in olive oil to keep it looking new. Standard olive oil, not evoo.

Don't know what color it's naturally going to turn, unless we get into your diet, etc. (please let's not do that), as it all depends on your skins acidity.

Scroll back through the thread; many bronze experts have weighed in on this repeatedly.

Have fun and we're here for you... you'll be alright, I promise.


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Just wax it to keep it at the level you want. Beeswax works well and is readily available. Lemon juice daily is going to dry out your seals. Taking off patina is not going to hurt the bronze, as long as you aren't using an abrasive to do it.
> 
> You can also dip it in olive oil to keep it looking new. Standard olive oil, not evoo.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks for the info!

I was really hoping to not come off as overly worried, because I am not... really. I am more fascinated and not well-informed with my first bronze watch :]

Really interesting to hear about my diet affecting my skin, affecting my watch lol. Didn't know owning a bronze watch can be this fun xD! (Now the purpose of this thread suddenly dawns on me :O)


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I also can recommend some citrus from the backery products, mixed in a Glas with warm water. This is the first step I do.
After that I'm going to use a silver-polish cloth. Much cheaper than capecod. And for me I think you don't take off any material.
Surfaces still look different. Polish surface remains polished, brushed remains brushed.

So, that's the way I go. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

However you do it, it's a stunning material to work with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I wore a Helson brass 24/7 for months. Swam, bike, ran, showered and slept with that beast. It may sound strange but a lot of the patina put on by the activities were removed during showers. So, despite all these abuses it retains very much its yellow brass colour. I had expected that it develop some black tones like those I wear regularly without such abuses. The important thing is don't be afraid to experiment and let the watch surprise you










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Slightly repolished. Going on holiday in 2 days, for a month. Let's see how this watch looks like in 1 month's time.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Here's my "Natural Patina" Making Box....there's a pond out back to blow in the pond water humidity (note: there's only 1 Brass Watch in there..)


















...and usually/so far, I only use the fresh cut Lemon bath for Patina removal 







*


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay, I'm going to guess that the brass watch has the white dial, but I'm not positive, it looks more red to me and the rest seem to look more alike each other, does that make sense? I only have one brass watch so I have nothing to do a actual side by side comparison... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Okay, I'm going to guess that the brass watch has the white dial, but I'm not positive, it looks more red to me and the rest seem to look more alike each other, does that make sense? I only have one brass watch so I have nothing to do a actual side by side comparison...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Bottom one is a Boldr bronze. It looks like the middle one is brass. Almost looks like a Maranez? Nice collection btw!!

Sent from my Note


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Okay, I'm going to guess that the brass watch has the white dial, but I'm not positive, it looks more red to me and the rest seem to look more alike each other, does that make sense? I only have one brass watch so I have nothing to do a actual side by side comparison...





MakaveliSK said:


> Bottom one is a Boldr bronze. It looks like the middle one is brass. Almost looks like a Maranez? Nice collection btw!!


Yep, the Brass one is the Green sterile dialed Maranez Karon in the center, Brass always seems more yellow-ish than Red. The Redish one is my new BoldR Bronze (1 1/2 weeks from bare start)....and thanks too!


----------



## Bernys (Jun 3, 2018)

litte more H2O &#8230;.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Doing an egg lunch. I have grown a little impatient and figured I would give it a try.









Sent from my Note


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bernys said:


> litte more H2O &#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 13246859
> 
> ...


Great Looking Watch!....And a Welcome to "WUS", a great choice for your introduction to the forums. :-!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bernys said:


> litte more H2O &#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 13246859
> 
> ...


That is so bad ass. Is that a Kalmar with a Damascus pattern? I need one of those in my life!

Sent from my Note


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Yep, the Brass one is the Green sterile dialed Maranez Karon in the center, Brass always seems more yellow-ish than Red. The Redish one is my new BoldR Bronze (1 1/2 weeks from bare start)....and thanks too!


Just one question: why the grill? I'm guessing the reason is feline


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Bernys said:


> litte more H2O &#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 13246859
> 
> ...


Nice Kalmar Mokume Gane ... eyeing the MoP dial for the longest time. Just don't have the coins, yet.

And welcome to the WUS forum!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I must confess that this Bronze Diver Addiction eludes me. I must be missing something... perhaps the best way to investigate it is to succumb to the temptation and purchase a bronzie for myself. But where to begin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I just got my first, although it is a brass one, I purchased it here as far as I'm concerned this is a great place to get your wrist wet... So to speak 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

johnny action said:


> I must confess that this Bronze Diver Addiction eludes me. I must be missing something... perhaps the best way to investigate it is to succumb to the temptation and purchase a bronzie for myself. But where to begin?


Depends. Do you want to go for a cheap option to test the waters, or go all in?


----------



## dealaddict (Aug 26, 2013)

Come across the Oris Carl Brashear chronograph limited edition on my birthday, and I don't have a bronze watch in my collection, and it is a bronze with a blue dial, and the store give me a good discount on a limited edition watch .... what else can I do but bringing it home? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I can see people coming across a Seiko or Casio, maybe even a Citizen..... But not a Oris Carl Brashear Limited Edition. 


Unless, of course you live in a major watch market area.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> Doing an egg lunch. I have grown a little impatient and figured I would give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pictures of the steinhart bronze? Been eyeing one for awhile haha

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

watchninja123 said:


> Anymore pictures of the steinhart bronze? Been eyeing one for awhile haha
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I for some reason don't have pictures of the amazing back of the watch but here you go. I love it... Defiantly big and make a statement. The color is more yellow due to what steinhart using in their bronze.









Sent from my Note


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> Just one question: why the grill? I'm guessing the reason is feline


Ha!....YES! I don't want their little nails scratching the Patina


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Got all "Heroic18" today...


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> I for some reason don't have pictures of the amazing back of the watch but here you go. I love it... Defiantly big and make a statement. The color is more yellow due to what steinhart using in their bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ! Gonna have to save up for 1 haha

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just joined the @Petram club
Feeling great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr bronze














Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Just joined the @Petram club
> Feeling great
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Knew you two would do well together.

I look forward to seeing all the one's I own one day.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Jade and bronze, perfect combo


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening switch-up. Just finished a renovation on this one.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helson port thingy, love it!


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Fresh out of the box, with an immediate strap change.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

...


----------



## Bernys (Jun 3, 2018)

a Little more H20....


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

And another H2O:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

GHK said:


> And another H2O:
> 
> View attachment 13255781
> 
> ...


Really like that new dial offering from H2O, although it is very KonTiki-ish!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Helberg CH6 Superdome


Good taste...... Meal and watch....?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

GHK said:


> And another H2O:
> 
> View attachment 13255781
> 
> ...


That's badass!! Are the hands and indices lumed?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep!









Sent from my swiss chateau by riding messengerb-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Good taste...... Meal and watch....?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend 

Tapawatch


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zelos El Tropi-cal


----------



## 0seeker0 (Sep 28, 2017)

There is an old world elegance to brass, I’m always amazed going through this thread seeing how the watches patina over time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

0seeker0 said:


> There is an old world elegance to brass, I'm always amazed going through this thread seeing how the watches patina over time.


The Bronze Age is as Old World as it gets.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronze_Age


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

some nice purple finger patina


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying Benny Green today


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

After my shower I'm throwing this on..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my Note


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

That BWB looks awesome. May I ask what diameter it is?
Can't find any information absolut it in the www

edit: ikay, seems to be a special version made by Maranez?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> That BWB looks awesome. May I ask what diameter it is?
> Can't find any information absolut it in the www
> 
> edit: ikay, seems to be a special version made by Maranez?
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

After two days of brief swims in the Baltic sea, patina starting to develop...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Italian Police diver:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! Dimensions? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Back on canvas for Jungle Bronze shot


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

H2O Orca, new Zeppelin Craft band...

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0 (Sep 28, 2017)

Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 13261339
> 
> View attachment 13261341
> 
> ...


This is stunning.


----------



## 0seeker0 (Sep 28, 2017)

doubled.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... _Stealth shapes on this very sexy Pontvs Watch proto 1/1 , ( my fav : Bronze & Green , a sexy 3:30 Crown pos., Gorgeous dial that appears almost black and in the right light a beauty of a green sunray) )... really nice work from these guys , always waiting for their future projects ... #watchwristwatches 
_


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! Dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


thanks, its 44mm in diameter 49mm lug to lug


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS* _"handwinder"_


















*Bosphorus Straps & MadDog Buckle*


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Could You tell me what is the resistance from scratches, comparing to steel?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *NETHUNS* _"handwinder"_


Amazing finish..... Great watch and wonderful strap?.
Great taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

double post


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Kiel said:


> Could You tell me what is the resistance from scratches, comparing to steel?


It won't matter unless you intend to soak it in citric acid every week.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo polluce on ostrich leather













G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

So many good looking watches in this thread. Bravo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been hunting this one down for a couple of years (too late for the initial release) and finally found it from an Ebay seller in Germany for a very decent price. Yay!!
Now to get a proper strap made that will highlight the watch, as opposed to what the factory strap does for it.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

marlowe55 said:


> I've been hunting this one down for a couple of years (too late for the initial release) and finally found it from an Ebay seller in Germany for a very decent price. Yay!!
> Now to get a proper strap made that will highlight the watch, as opposed to what the factory strap does for it.
> 
> View attachment 13264679


Congrats Marlowe,
It's a beauty, and quite rare now, they are really well made watches with a decent mayota 9015 movement.
Enjoy it friend. 
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bernys (Jun 3, 2018)

some more H20...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

GHK said:


> Yep!
> 
> View attachment 13256459
> 
> ...


Wow; that's awesome!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

househalfman said:


>


That looks nice! Question? How does Bronze scratch compared to stainless that you have seen so far?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> That looks nice! Question? How does Bronze scratch compared to stainless that you have seen so far?


It's technically a softer material but in practice, the ones I've owned doesn't scratch any more or less than their SS counterpart. That or the scratches are mixed in with the patina so at the end of the day it doesn't really matter.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

New watch day!!

Zelos Abyss 2 with Black Face


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Tuesday
















*


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

These H20 posts had me drooling all over the keyboard. Absolutely beautiful watches, I swear I'm gonna break soon and just compulsively buy one or two.

Meanwhile, my humble Zelos with Bigclive's tribute angle. It's interesting that even with some watches in my collection which are more expensive or nicer in general, this one gets the most compliments and attention:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Yes, I am enjoying my Zelos Bronze Hammerhead and my Zelos Titanium "submarine dial" Hammerhead immensely! They are very unique.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Bronzing in the 4th...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wishing all my American Bronze brothers a happy 4th July.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Homosapien's Odyssey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr bronze








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Just gotten it back from the watchmaker









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Stevral Moray Bronze 42mm


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Just gotten it back from the watchmaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was wrong with it?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

transporter305 said:


> What was wrong with it?


Just gave it away for a check. Got this watch as a preowned one, so it would feel better to me, if the waterresistancy is proofed.
So, everything is find and hopefully we will get the best friends for a long time 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Just gave it away for a check. Got this watch as a preowned one, so it would feel better to me, if the waterresistancy is proofed.
> So, everything is find and hopefully we will get the best friends for a long time
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Thank you. I just got mine 2 weeks ago. 2012 model. I think it was sitting without use for a while. Started at -6s/day and now looks like stabilized at -1.5s/day so I don't think it needs service yet. Did you send it to Aquadive or a different watchmaker?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chicago nighttime..*


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *Chicago nighttime..*


what's that in the background?


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

taike said:


> what's that in the background?


Looks like a tray of hotdogs to me.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

taike said:


> what's that in the background?





Wakamatsu said:


> Looks like a tray of hotdogs to me.


*Yep!*


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

transporter305 said:


> Thank you. I just got mine 2 weeks ago. 2012 model. I think it was sitting without use for a while. Started at -6s/day and now looks like stabilized at -1.5s/day so I don't think it needs service yet. Did you send it to Aquadive or a different watchmaker?
> View attachment 13286593


Nice one, congratulations. I realy like the yellow parts at yours.
I gave it to a watchmaker in the next bigger city. Two times value postage (to Aquadive and back to me), would blow up the costs I think.
So, my one is much used in opposite to yours. Therefore it is a 2018 model with the new case design... Can't have everything - right? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

garydusa said:


> *Yep!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My bronze beauty ..... Good morning everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Chicago nighttime..*


Once I'll buy my KAVENTSMANN this one's next..... way to beautiful....???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Some weird patina forming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> garydusa said:
> 
> 
> > *Yep!*
> ...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Love my CW!!! Probably one of my favorite watches atm. Have to hide it from myself so I give my other watches some watch time. Lol!









Sent from my Note


----------



## LettuceDeep (Dec 17, 2013)

First bronze, and definitely not my last!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo polluce 455, made in the same factory and the same people that make Panerai.













G


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Where did you get this buckle? It's not an Anonimo original, isn't it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally scratched my bronze itch! No pics yet as I just ordered it yesterday. I've been looking for straps with bronze hardware and they don't seem to be easy to find. Can you guys recommend some places that sell them? Do you usually buy the straps and hardware separately? Thanks!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

really like anonimo and hope I will buy one soon...

I also like they use most robust and hardest bronze on the market, alu bronze with nickel and iron (UNI 5275 iirc). I am not telling that CuSn8 is not hard and good enough, just I like some variability within bronze watches, because lately most of brands use CuSn8, or similar tin bronze.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Quahogger said:


> Finally scratched my bronze itch! No pics yet as I just ordered it yesterday. I've been looking for straps with bronze hardware and they don't seem to be easy to find. Can you guys recommend some places that sell them? Do you usually buy the straps and hardware separately? Thanks!


NatoStrapsCo.com and ClockworkSynergy.com both offer a few Nato/Zulu options with bronze hardware (I have offerings from both, and while a rep from Clockwork told me their hardware is just bronze plated, but I cannot tell the difference from the NatoStrapsCo strap, which is supposedly solid bronze). Other than those, there are a few options for just buckles that I've seen on eBay that you can swap out on whatever rubber/leather you want.


----------



## MacKai (May 12, 2017)

who is this "Anonimo"? custom straps?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

MacKai said:


> who is this "Anonimo"? custom straps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The internet is a wonderful place! LMGTFY


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anonimo is a watch company. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Will be patiently waiting for this .....


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Here is my Bronze collection. As you will notice, I like rubber also.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

GHK said:


> Where did you get this buckle? It's not an Anonimo original, isn't it?


you are right GHK,
Anonimo did not make bronze buckles, only stainless steel to match the crown,
i got it from a chap in Bulgaria, hand made, 
on ebay goes by the name ( trandfil1972 ) mine is bronze, however he makes from steel & bronze, brass & bronze, steel & carbon, all mix and matches. Only $40 us + postage, 
regards
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MacKai said:


> who is this "Anonimo"? custom straps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hi Mackai,
Slm643 is right, Anonimo is a quite a famous watch company, now based in Switzerland, but a 3/4 years back they where based in Firenze, Italy, in fact the same factory as Panerai, same CEO ( Dino Zei ) and same team that made Panerai famous, they introduced Anonimo, and Anonimo Dino Zei, made quite a few different Anonimo models, famous for their Bronzos, 
Also stainless steel. The ones that have Handcrafted in Firenze on the dial are the ones to go for. All hand made and limited no, usually less then 300. Really accurate, not regarded as a micro brand but a small heavy weight company, now under new management I really don't know, however I have contacted Panerai and they will service my Anonimo when is needed.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

rewind said:


> Here is my Bronze collection. As you will notice, I like rubber also.
> 
> View attachment 13294411


Awsome collection Rewind,
Love the megladons, I also have 5 Bronzo's at the moment, of which they include a Benarus & Helson.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today Benarus as i really wanted a green dial on the wrist.



















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Graham my friend,
You have the most amazing collection of Bronzo's I have ever seen in my life. 
Every piece is outstanding. &#55357;&#56911;
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Graham my friend,
> You have the most amazing collection of Bronzo's I have ever seen in my life.
> Every piece is outstanding.
> G


Thank you, that means a lot coming from a true connoisseur. I've been weeding out some of the standards and turning them in for more bronzes lately. I think threads like this are driving the demand and some outstanding watches are getting produced. Still love the classics though...


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome collection Rewind,
> Love the megladons, I also have 5 Bronzo's at the moment, of which they include a Benarus & Helson.
> G


Thanks, Put up some photos when you get the chance.


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome collection Rewind,
> Love the megladons, I also have 5 Bronzo's at the moment, of which they include a Benarus & Helson.
> G


FYI. There is a movie coming out later this month called "Meg," it is a about a Megalodon that is terrorizing the local beaches  I think it is a Sony film.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Man it must be hard for you to pick a watch each morning.

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Man it must be hard for you to pick a watch each morning.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Ha, thanks Ben! There's a lot of midday switch ups and blank stares at the watch box.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Ha, thanks Ben! There's a lot of midday switch ups and blank stares at the watch box.


That's a purpose designed watch, Saweet! Not to mention the workout you must get, it looks like that watch is about a pound, I hope you have a corresponding weight on your other wrist for balance! Hahaha

I need more brass/bronze!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> That's a purpose designed watch, Saweet! Not to mention the workout you must get, it looks like that watch is about a pound, I hope you have a corresponding weight on your other wrist for balance! Hahaha
> 
> I need more brass/bronze!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


On the right wrist he's wearing his Hadal
Hey G, could you take a picture with the 2 beasts together ?

Thanks


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> On the right wrist he's wearing his Hadal
> Hey G, could you take a picture with the 2 beasts together ?
> 
> Thanks


I can actually do better than that; I packed all the big bronze Kavs for this trip, minus the Balistidae (it was a bit dainty for this one).

The Carcharhinus (lower right) really isn't heavy, thanks to its aluminum case back.

The Hadal II (lower left) is the heaviest, but it's a lot of bronze for its 1200 BAR rating.

The Bathyal II (upper left) is my favorite bronze Kav and wears the largest.

These all have hardened plexi for crystals, so that keeps the weight down considerably. I can honestly wear these for days straight and they don't bother me at all.

(Yes, I have a Dobra Strap coming for the Acanthurus [upper right], so they will all match)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I can actually do better than that; I packed all the big bronze Kavs for this trip, minus the Balistidae (it was a bit dainty for this one).
> 
> The Carcharhinus (lower right) really isn't heavy, thanks to its aluminum case back.
> 
> ...


Holy Mother of Kaventsmann........ Santa Madonna de Bronze divers....... That's a nice team......???


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow I gotta say I like the 2 on the right side the best.. They are all great! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> I can actually do better than that; I packed all the big bronze Kavs for this trip, minus the Balistidae (it was a bit dainty for this one).
> 
> The Carcharhinus (lower right) really isn't heavy, thanks to its aluminum case back.
> 
> ...


Any of those leathers find their way into the water?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Any of those leathers find their way into the water?


Constantly. This ones in saltwater at least twice a month:









This one was in the Caribbean Sea all day before this shot was taken:









This ones enjoying the local weather; the coolest it's been all week. So technically, it's wet all day. 









No problems. I keep them oiled and waxed when needed. The more worn they get, the better they look and feel. No more maintenance than my boots require.

The best leather straps I've ever encountered.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> On the right wrist he's wearing his Hadal
> Hey G, could you take a picture with the 2 beasts together ?
> 
> Thanks


No problem Dobra, as soon as I get back at home
G


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Patina coming in nicely on this one. Only 31 days out of the box.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> On the right wrist he's wearing his Hadal
> Hey G, could you take a picture with the 2 beasts together ?
> 
> Thanks


My Bronze team


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> My Bronze team
> View attachment 13301603
> View attachment 13301607
> View attachment 13301609
> View attachment 13301611


That's a great team! They are wonderful! Great taste!
?


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard on a gator..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Arrived yesterday. Already ordered an Erika's MN trident with light brown stitching and bronze hardware.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Quahogger said:


> Arrived yesterday. Already ordered an Erika's MN trident with light brown stitching and bronze hardware.


Nice!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'll just stare at the image..... I have the feeling that the Predator will to come out from the bushes.... Nah.... Just my imagination.... 
Nice picture, amazing watch, strong wrist....

Have a great one!


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I only have one bronze diver, but I love her!


----------



## LettuceDeep (Dec 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Kaventsmann hit it out of the park with this one. The contrast between the patina and the titanium dial and the orange seconds hand just leaves me breathless!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Bronzos 3 and 4 arrived today. Now have:

Nethuns Ocean 300 meteorite dial;
CW Trident 600
Boldr Odyssey meteorite dial
Helson Sharkdiver 45 with Blue Jade Dial

Will be pre-ordering the Zelos Zx chronograph with meteorite dial. 

That should hold me until I’m able to afford the IWC Aquatimer Charles Darwin bronzo, which means for a long time. 

Oh wait, Zelos is back with the Hammerhead bronze. And that Boldr Serious Watch LE with the white dial looks amazing. My name is Michael and I am a bronze watch addict, especially with meteorite dial.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

I figure this is certainly the best place to ask this. Looking for a recommendation. 

I'm trying to find a bronze watch with a Swiss movement and 24mm lugs to accommodate all of my Panerai straps. The 24mm lugs requirement has been a thorn in my side trying to find something haha. 

All I can think of is the Helson Shark diver and Heroic18 bronze diver. The helson is perfect except it's like 18mm thick! Holy top heavy. I've owned the Heroic18 before and moved it along because it was all over my wrist due to the weight. 

Anything I'm missing, maybe some more obscure micro brands out there? I'd like to keep it under $2000. Thanks guys!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

busch12 said:


> I figure this is certainly the best place to ask this. Looking for a recommendation.
> 
> I'm trying to find a bronze watch with a Swiss movement and 24mm lugs to accommodate all of my Panerai straps. The 24mm lugs requirement has been a thorn in my side trying to find something haha.
> 
> ...


H2O & Helburg might work for ya.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Second the H2O.

Also Gruppo Gamma. They just closed their pre-order for the new vanguard so will have to wait for their list.


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

The Nethuns I just picked up is 24mm.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

busch12 said:


> Anything I'm missing, maybe some more obscure micro brands out there? I'd like to keep it under $2000. Thanks guys!


Take a closer look for the Helberg watches. I owned a CH6 and it was pretty well made. Just sold it because of my smal wrist.
In meantime I think the CH8 would be the better choice for me.
I think with the prices of both you can't go wrong eihter. Just under 700Euros, which is pretty stunning for a well machined CuSn8 Watch.

Additional you can take a closer look for the H2O watches (which are made by the same manufacturer). For me they are a little bit more modern. The quality should be superb, as listened to much voices out there. So, as I remember the H2O Kalmar2 is on sale right now...

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Freshly unboxed, switched to rubber. My first bronze diver.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> Freshly unboxed, switched to rubber. My first bronze diver.


Welcome to the club. Enjoy the ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Bendodds360 said:


> Welcome to the club. Enjoy the ride!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Weird that I can't see the pic I posted of my new tc-9 with the military dial.

Been having that problem lately. Oh, well.


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

These look pretty good value at preorder Prices.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

tommy_boy said:


> Freshly unboxed, switched to rubber. My first bronze diver.


Nice choice!!! I got the exact same one. I put mine on a two piece nato strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

All true English gentlemen wear Tweed!!

And I've got some as well )


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13313439
> 
> 
> All true English gentlemen wear Tweed!!
> ...


Is that a Vario strap? Nice!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Is that a Vario strap? Nice!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's a green tweed with an Earth buckle by Giles at Schofield Watches, came as OEM with the BB2 But this is the first time I have worn it.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> It's a green tweed with an Earth buckle by Giles at Schofield Watches, came as OEM with the BB2 But this is the first time I have worn it.
> 
> Thanks very much, Steve
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> It's a green tweed with an Earth buckle by Giles at Schofield Watches, came as OEM with the BB2 But this is the first time I have worn it.
> 
> View attachment 13314553
> View attachment 13314559


That strap and buckle are absolutely Awesome Clive.
G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ordered this one!
*


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Very cool! I got one like that, but they forgot the lume :-s


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

andione1983 said:


> These look pretty good value at preorder Prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this a few weeks ago and now I can't decide if I should cancel my OM Nautilus order and pick up the Hammerhead. Each has it's own pros and cons for me. I really can't, shouldn't get both. Arghh

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

karlito said:


> I saw this a few weeks ago and now I can't decide if I should cancel my OM Nautilus order and pick up the Hammerhead. Each has it's own pros and cons for me. I really can't, shouldn't get both. Arghh


*The voices in my head told me to do it:
Just buy it!...Buy It!...BUY IT!...NOW!*








*then,...I just waited till my wife fell asleep!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and another..."Hey, I saw a BRONZE DIVER Bargain Here"

















...got one of these too!*


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thinking of getting hammerhead but can’t decide which dial color to get. Does anyone own their olive green dial? I just don’t know what sort of green they have and if it would look good on this watch. So it’s basically between olive green and blue. Already have meteorite mako. Now if they only had blue meteorite for preorder then there would be no hesitation 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylee (Sep 9, 2014)

Hammerhead green dial


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kylee said:


> Hammerhead green dial


Thanks Kylee. I actually saw this earlier but was hoping for some member's pictures to get a better idea and to maybe get everyone's thoughts about green vs blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Kylee said:


> Hammerhead green dial


Interesting. That video is almost a year old, yet I don't see the green dial as a previously "sold out" model on the Zelos website. I wonder if it was only available as a Serious Watches "limited edition" at the time?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Popped in some fresh seals and gave it a brushed finish; this one back on the wrist today


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Popped in some fresh seals and gave it a brushed finish; this one back on the wrist today


Looks amazing. I think hays my fav kav dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60 Bronze
Awesome watch... and freakin accurate: on 3 measurements since I bought it... it take + 0,0 sec/day ...or loose 0,0 sec/day !!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> Christopher Ward C60 Bronze
> Awesome watch... and freakin accurate: on 3 measurements since I bought it... it take + 0,0 sec/day ...or loose 0,0 sec/day !!
> 
> Did you patina or was it available pre-done?
> ...


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> DTDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Christopher Ward C60 Bronze
> ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> Slm643 said:
> 
> 
> > Did it by myself!!
> ...


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Patina coming along









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This Schofield is a really rare piece of a bronze watch... 
... and it looks quiet good


----------



## EZANO (Jan 16, 2015)

Love this thread!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Immelmann:
> 
> View attachment 13322845
> 
> ...


WOW KnightRider, 
What a beauty, need to give it a nickname mate, the beast or something.
So cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying the Helson Skindiver today



















G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW KnightRider,
> What a beauty, need to give it a nickname mate, the beast or something.
> So cool.
> G


Thanks, G
It's the only one made so I can safely say I have one of a kind 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS "Handcranker"

























*


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

/\ /\ /\ I really like to contrast of the polished and patina'd bronze. Looks great


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Got tired of waiting and tried an egg. 
It's interesting how red this bronze is vs my Oris and VDB.

Boris Morgan is coming Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Show us some pictures 
I also can't wait so see this watch in real life. I was thinking much times of pulling the trigger. ..

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Mako. After a few saltwater excursions.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Not enough wrist time for this one



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Not a real diver, but I wonder, if anybody ever heard of these watches?
I really like the design of these watches. 
Quality also seems to be quiet good, but the price also (nearly 1.900 £)

... so it stays for me "nice to look" on the pictures on the WWW.









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks really nice to me also but it's out of my price range 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Not a real diver, but I wonder, if anybody ever heard of these watches?
> I really like the design of these watches.
> Quality also seems to be quiet good, but the price also (nearly 1.900 £)
> 
> ...


Yes mate, 
I have visited their headquarters in Henley on Thames, U.K. My Brother knows some of the people that work there.
Real quality stuff, Swiss movements, but expensive. 
G


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

This thread is killing me. I have a Zelos mako incoming....or rather it should be, but DHL seems to have "misplaced" it. Ugh. Ah well. Elshan is awesome so he'll send another, but the anticiption is brutal, can't wait to try my first bronze and post pics to this thread!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Yes mate,
> I have visited their headquarters in Henley on Thames, U.K. My Brother knows some of the people that work there.
> Real quality stuff, Swiss movements, but expensive.
> G


Can he get us a discount?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Aquadive


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Can he get us a discount?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Ha yeah... 30% discount and we order about 10 pieces 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Can he get us a discount?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You could've had mine at over 70% off... that's what it took to eventually sell it.

Looks like it's floating around for sale in Texas.

Kinda a 'lifetime' watch. Just like VDB, it takes a lifetime for resale.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> You could've had mine at over 70% off... that's what it took to eventually sell it.
> 
> Looks like it's floating around for sale in Texas.
> 
> Kinda a 'lifetime' watch. Just like VDB, it takes a lifetime for resale.


That's a mighty big hit ouch, I wonder how many they actually sell a year?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Can he get us a discount?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I think he mentioned that he could get 10% discount.
They used to do a maroon dial which was really nice and the titanium watch was also really good.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Aquadive
> View attachment 13329285


Wow Monkeynuts that is a beauty,
Love Aquadive.
G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sweeet!....& That ain't Brass!*


Halveye said:


>


*...that's the BRONZE 1000m 45mm version!*


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Sweeet!....& That ain't Brass!*
> 
> *...that's the BRONZE 1000m 45mm version!*


Yep she's a beaut... one of my faves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

New $15 eBay buckle and $3.50 Panatime rubber on the Indy. Buckle looks more brass to me but seller says bronze, so we'll see what happens when patina kicks in. Either way, I'm pretty happy with both, especially for the $ spent!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> New $15 eBay buckle and $3.50 Panatime rubber on the Indy. Buckle looks more brass to me but seller says bronze, so we'll see what happens when patina kicks in. Either way, I'm pretty happy with both, especially for the $ spent!


I'm also curious to see the patina. I'd always assumed those were bronze colored pvd. one of the sellers calls them bronze stainless.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I received my OM Nautilus today. Just unboxed it. First impression is mixed. I am not a bronze veteran. I have owned a couple of brass watches in the past and currently own Zelos mako meteorite bronze so not much to compare it to. 
First of all the box. Nice presentation specially for the price point. Watch was pretty secure in the strong box!
Comes with the usual cards, extra lug pins, strap changing tool and a cleaning cloth. Extra canvas strap is decent, nothing to write home about but I didn't expect much more either.
Now on to the watch. First look and it looked pretty cool. The bezel design is very different from anything else I have at the moment. It lines up perfectly. Turns easily but doesn't feel as solid as my mako. Has an ever slight play but not enough to bother me. 
Bronze is the same color as my mako but finishing doesn't seem at the same level at least to my eye. Now this could be because, there is some serious patina on my mako and I may have forgotten what it looked like initially. But I really do feel that mako's case was better finished. I like the wider bezel though. I find mako's bezel a little thin for my taste.
That crown really does stick out and I can see how some will hate it but it doesn't look that awful specially on the wrist. And for some reason it doesn't dig into my wrist at all which was very surprising to me. It's definitely easier to handle then mako's crown. Doesn't wind as smoothly as my other watches but my other watches are all significantly more expensive as well.
Crystal is flat. I prefer my mako's crystal with the curve but the dial is very legible from every angle which is a plus. Dial has a little more text then I would like but I am actually one of those rare people who prefer some text then no text at all. That being said they could have avoided at least 2 lines at the bottom of the dial. It's just a little much even for my taste. It obstructs the beauty of the blue sunburst dial. 
I like the dark date wheel. Doesn't make the date window stick out like a sore thumb.
Dial, the text and markers are crisp. Don't look sloppy at all to my untrained eye but I have not examined them with a loupe. And not to mention, I am sitting in a lightly lit room so my wife doesn't wake up, lol.
Case feels lighter then mako. It makes it feel not as robust as mako but it really is comfortable on the wrist. The lugs curve nicely and wrap around my wrist. It actually fits better and is more comfortable on my wrist then mako. 
Now the buckle and I must say that I really don't like it. It just doesn't feel high quality and "nautilus" on it just doesn't seem very crisp. I much prefer the buckle of mako. It was just better quality. This feels a little flimsy compared to mako's buckle.
Leather strap is pretty decent. Most of my watches have straps which are worth in excess of $100 so obviously it doesn't compare to those but it's a nice pliable and comfortable leather strap which I can see myself wearing.
So which one do I prefer. Mako seems like a better made watch and higher quality. Meteorite dial is just different however nautilus is more comfortable on my wrist and is easier to handle given it's easier to rotate bezel and easier to handle crown. Nautilus is just more practical I guess.
All in all, a good deal at this price point. Now I have the meteorite mako and blue nautilus with green hammerhead preordered.
My plan was to keep just one. I guess I will make that decision of which one to keep when I receive hammerhead.
But a part of me is getting greedy and thinking that all 3 would be very different in every way so may be I should keep all! Lol. It would make a nice collection of meteorite, blue and green dial with completely different case shapes and dial work.
But I know that's not practical for me. Actually any ideas about which one to keep are welcome! 
Sorry about the long post but I thought that may be I can give my initial impression since no one has posted about it yet. It might help someone slip  
Now on to the photos.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good summary and photos, I Really like the shape of the bezel, thanks for this info..

I'm really enjoying my Moray! Steve. 


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

taike said:


> I'm also curious to see the patina. I'd always assumed those were bronze colored pvd. one of the sellers calls them bronze stainless.


Pretty certain this one is not PVD over SS. Listing specifically calls it out as bronze. But for the initial quality, price, relative speed it arrived and even how well it was packaged, I won't be too broken up over it if it turns out to be brass. Here's the listing for the one I bought: https://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-Watch...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Nautilus blue dial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Good summary and photos, I Really like the shape of the bezel, thanks for this info..
> 
> I'm really enjoying my Moray! Steve.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! Enjoy that Moray. I missed the green face so much that I ordered a green hammerhead, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Aquadive again ..well it is my only bronze


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Aquadive again ..well it is my only bronze
> View attachment 13332419


Wow that bracelet is great, what's the brand?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Wow that bracelet is great, what's the brand?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's just a cheap stainless steel ocean 7 sharkmesh I brought from eBay but I touched it with a flame to bronze it , I had it when I use to own the stainless steel aquadive here it is before fire








And here's the back


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow! That is awesome could that be done with one of those long Bic lighters? Or do I need a bigger torch? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Wow! That is awesome could that be done with one of those long Bic lighters? Or do I need a bigger torch?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Any heat will do it but it needs to get very hot ive done buckles on the gas hob, but the touch gives you more control and it's quicker, I just used this mini touch that takes bic lighters I also had to flame the spring bars


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think I will try this after I buy the bracelet, thank you very much, a great idea!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

taike said:


> I'm also curious to see the patina. I'd always assumed those were bronze colored pvd. one of the sellers calls them bronze stainless.





dumberdrummer said:


> New $15 eBay buckle and $3.50 Panatime rubber on the Indy. Buckle looks more brass to me but seller says bronze, so we'll see what happens when patina kicks in. Either way, I'm pretty happy with both, especially for the $ spent!


Coincidentally, I received another Dobra Strap with said buckle today. He 'distressed' it by sentencing it to 'death by Dremel'.

As you can see, it's definitely a solid piece. I've owned a few of these and always assumed they were brass; I used a little ammonia on it and it acted like bronze.

... I'll be damned.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> Coincidentally, I received another Dobra Strap with said buckle today. He 'distressed' it by sentencing it to 'death by Dremel'.
> 
> As you can see, it's definitely a solid piece. I've owned a few of these and always assumed they were brass; I used a little ammonia on it and it acted like bronze.
> 
> ... I'll be damned.


As always with your collection.....a study in bad a$$ery!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13334399


Very nice, it's time for me to go to the R. A. R. C.! and get some cash...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Slm643 said:


> I think I will try this after I buy the bracelet, thank you very much, a great idea!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


GO SLOW. The color will change at certain temperatures and once you get past the desired color, you can't go back.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

So tempted to get one but the coupon code doesnt apply for non-US shipping address and the shipping is a bomb.

Any of our American friends willing to volunteer ?

https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...-45mm-tin-bronze-case-orange-dial-model-25646


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

fallen in love with my new Bathyscaphe.

*they do have matching dial and caseback now... Made in Germany









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

karlito said:


> GO SLOW. The color will change at certain temperatures and once you get past the desired color, you can't go back.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


Thanks, I will Wil probably order 3 bracelets that way I can practice on 2!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> So tempted to get one but the coupon code doesnt apply for non-US shipping address and the shipping is a bomb.
> 
> Any of our American friends willing to volunteer ?
> 
> https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...-45mm-tin-bronze-case-orange-dial-model-25646


Do you have any idea what the lug to lug length is?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Enjoying my 1-for-the-price-of-3 Petram bronze/steel today.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Do you have any idea what the lug to lug length is?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No idea but going by proportions should be around 52mm?

You taking one for the team? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

T3C said:


> No idea but going by proportions should be around 52mm?
> 
> You taking one for the team?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try discount watch store or jomashop for international purchase 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46613231


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> No idea but going by proportions should be around 52mm?
> 
> You taking one for the team?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might just do it, if I do it will be my next posting...

What the heck less than 120.00! I should have it by the 30th... Don't laugh.!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New release Nautilus. The grey dial is a custom all orange configuration


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> I received my OM Nautilus today.


Nice watch and a great review - thx fit that 

For me the bezel looks a bit like the one of the seamaster, which is a nice fact because I don't see them often.
Might it be, that the crown is as long because of the bezels corners? And it does seems to be so long because of missing crown guards?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Enjoying my 1-for-the-price-of-3 Petram bronze/steel today.


Ouch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

taike said:


> try discount watch store or jomashop for international purchase
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46613231


Taike; OK I went there and did that, but I ordered the blue dialed version...this is all on you! Hahaha! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice watch and a great review - thx fit that
> 
> For me the bezel looks a bit like the one of the seamaster, which is a nice fact because I don't see them often.
> Might it be, that the crown is as long because of the bezels corners? And it does seems to be so long because of missing crown guards?
> ...


I agree about the Seamaster bezel comparison but having owned SMP previously for years, I can say that the edges on nautilus bezel are more pronounced and this bezel is actually easier to handle and turn.
And crown doesn't just look long because of bezel corners or missing crown guards. It's just long. There is a stem like structure at the base of the crown which makes it long. That being said, it really doesn't seem too bad on the wrist. Protruding edge of the bezel actually makes the crown look not too big. Difficult to explain but it really is not that bad on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Taike; OK I went there and did that, but I ordered the blue dialed version...this is all on you! Hahaha!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Would love to see the pics when you receive it. Blue dial version has always intrigued me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lounging around the house. Slow progress on patina, but it's definitely hitting some nice soft tones.

Have a top day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Lounging around the house. Slow progress on patina, but it's definitely hitting some nice soft tones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed; they definitely patina slowly, but what a nice chunk of quality bronze. They age-up well and don't ding or scratch easily.

As for the movements... I'm irritated because both of my GAWs are having issues right now.

Might just go back to a triggerfish 2 for the same quality CuSn12 you've got there.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Would love to see the pics when you receive it. Blue dial version has always intrigued me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this gent has one, but reports it's not really developing patina
https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/ohhhhh-nooooo-invictaz-again-4709247.html


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

taike said:


> this gent has one, but reports it's not really developing patina
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/ohhhhh-nooooo-invictaz-again-4709247.html


It's just too much tin to really get a patina going. I work with a guy who has one and it's soft and beat up... still shiny though.

As with all Invicta wearers you just gotta smile, tell 'em the watch looks great, they got a great deal, and move on.

I'm not one to trample someone's happiness with a watch, but come on guys, you've made the big leagues... you're on the best thread with the best watches. You've all got good stuff... don't muck it up with one of these.

Anyway, as you were... just couldn't sleep without interjecting. If you're still going to tin bronze Invicta, I can't stop you. Hell, I'll even 'like' your photos.

I'm just concerned. What if everyone gets one? What will happen to the thread?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

taike said:


> this gent has one, but reports it's not really developing patina
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/ohhhhh-nooooo-invictaz-again-4709247.html


Well at the very least I can always mount it on a piece of oak wood and put it next to my Talking Trout and velvet picture of "dogs playing poker"! Hahaha... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Agreed; they definitely patina slowly, but what a nice chunk of quality bronze. They age-up well and don't ding or scratch easily.
> 
> As for the movements... I'm irritated because both of my GAWs are having issues right now.
> 
> Might just go back to a triggerfish 2 for the same quality CuSn12 you've got there.


Never noticed an issue with mine. And to be honest iv never checked. Im a long way off one of those +- 2 sec per day guys. As long as it starts when j give it a few flicks I'm happy. I hope I don't have any issues though. I have tried to contact GAW to try and get some new cosmetic parts and I find it impossible.

Oh well. Like you said, it's still I nice chunk of bronze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Never noticed an issue with mine. And to be honest iv never checked. Im a long way off one of those +- 2 sec per day guys. As long as it starts when j give it a few flicks I'm happy. I hope I don't have any issues though. I have tried to contact GAW to try and get some new cosmetic parts and I find it impossible.
> 
> Oh well. Like you said, it's still I nice chunk of bronze
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've heard they are hard to get ahold of, so I haven't tried. I bought my bronze bezel through Carl / Militarewatch; Norm can get you stuff as well.

Guess I shoulda been clear; by 'issues' I mean they both stopped working.

Kraken took a hit while diving, and not a hard one by any means. Didn't even scratch the case... froze it solid.

Zero stopped for a good forty minutes the other day. I yelled "Oh, Bulls**t", and gave it a knuckle start. It seems to have adjusted its attitude, but the trust in the relationship is shot.

BTW, the rotor has popped off in the case twice while I was running... not from anything; just running. I was a little disheartened when I opened it... it reminded me of my 5th grade Swatch Watch.

Guess they spent too much on that bronze and titanium and made up for it with the movement.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

taike said:


> try discount watch store or jomashop for international purchase
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46613231


I'll let Slm643 do the honour


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> I'll let Slm643 do the honour


Very kind of you, you are a gentleman and a scholar...... 114.00 I can do that.. Even if I don't like it I will have a movement to put in a custom made bronze, all I have to do is source a dial..maybe I'll like it! Then you guys will be sorry.. Lol.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperator77 (Jan 14, 2018)

My Zelos Mako on canvas makes for a great work watch. I love the dial and the lume.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

taike said:


> this gent has one, but reports it's not really developing patina
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/ohhhhh-nooooo-invictaz-again-4709247.html


That's a shame because the price is just killer for a bronze watch. Bronze watch that doesn't patina has no charm for me regardless of what they cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Soh1982, me either really, but I will find a way to make it wearable, I might have to do some research, but like I said, if that fails I'm checking in to a bronze Monster currently and I guess the nh35 is the same basic family as a 4r36, so I will at least have a movement to install.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Not a watch. Just strap and buckle. Post office messed up but it finally arrives










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Soh1982, me either really, but I will find a way to make it wearable, I might have to do some research, but like I said, if that fails I'm checking in to a bronze Monster currently and I guess the nh35 is the same basic family as a 4r36, so I will at least have a movement to install..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


What if you try that torch method. Or I was thinking maybe you could use one of those brass/bronze aging solution. Maybe that would darken it and give it some patina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

T3C said:


> Not a watch. Just strap and buckle. Post office messed up but it finally arrives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, where did you get this strap from? It looks nice with that buckle. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> What if you try that torch method. Or I was thinking maybe you could use one of those brass/bronze aging solution. Maybe that would darken it and give it some patina?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well probably not the torch method, but the others definitely!

If I removed the movement, seals, crystal, even then it could warp, but I will check with a welder, that would be the last thing I try, if all else fails! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Well probably not the torch method, but the others definitely!
> 
> If I removed the movement, seals, crystal, even then it could warp, but I will check with a welder, that would be the last thing I try, if all else fails!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yes, I guess went a little too violent with the torch, lol. But if you do happen to burn invicta to the ground, that would be one heck a fun thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> Yes, I guess went a little too violent with the torch, lol. But if you do happen to burn invicta to the ground, that would be one heck a fun thread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol... .. Yes it would 

PS, apparently 220° is the temp I need to get it to, and I do have a propane torch, but it looks like they were just going by sight.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Hey, where did you get this strap from? It looks nice with that buckle. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's from Rolko https://rolko.pro/en/shop/Buckles/Bronze-for-watches/thumbelina-bronze/

I have seen many bronze buckles. This is the only one that makes me pull the trigger


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

T3C said:


> Thanks. It's from Rolko https://rolko.pro/en/shop/Buckles/Bronze-for-watches/thumbelina-bronze/
> 
> I have seen many bronze buckles. This is the only one that makes me pull the trigger


Dang it! He doesn't have a 20mm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> Thanks. It's from Rolko https://rolko.pro/en/shop/Buckles/Bronze-for-watches/thumbelina-bronze/
> I have seen many bronze buckles. This is the only one that makes me pull the trigger


Congrats! How'd I miss your post this morning?....I spent an hour last night, sitting in a Hotel room, deciding which strap for my "Today" Watch....

*....and, It's a "Rolko" too*


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Congrats! How'd I miss your post this morning?....I spent an hour last night, sitting in a Hotel room, deciding which strap for my "Today" Watch....
> 
> *....and, It's a "Rolko" too*


That's a good looking combi. I have the same Vanguard as well. Great watch at that price point. Will have to see if they can still remain attractive with their up-pricing strategy.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Blue Dial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Grey dial


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> OM Blue Dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying the look of the bezel on that one. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

GaryDusa;

Is that watch still being sold? It is sweet! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got my Heroic 18 from WUS member Pepcr1 and man... This watch is just awesome! The domed sapphire looks great, love the Panerai like crown guard, and fit, finish and size are just perfect......see through back is a nice touch as well! I now have my two reasonable priced grail bronzos! This and my CW.

I freaking love this thread (wife and wallet don't but who cares right?)!!!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just got my Heroic 18 from WUS member Pepcr1 and man... This watch is just awesome! The domed sapphire looks great, love the Panerai like crown guard, and fit, finish and size are just perfect......see through back is a nice touch as well! I now have my two reasonable priced grail bronzos! This and my CW.
> 
> I freaking love this thread (wife and wallet don't but who cares right?)!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks like H18 is getting more love now. Wear it in good health


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm loving this one, but now I'm looking for a non - diver to offset it with a blue dial.. I may have found it... Photo to follow when I find it!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

garydusa said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Slm643 said:


> GaryDusa;
> 
> Is that watch still being sold? It is sweet!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Is it just me, or has Armida pretty much relegated their "bronze business" to Helson? Doesn't seem as if there's been a new bronze Armida in quite some time...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> GaryDusa;
> Is that watch still being sold? It is sweet!





dumberdrummer said:


> Is it just me, or has Armida pretty much relegated their "bronze business" to Helson? Doesn't seem as if there's been a new bronze Armida in quite some time...


Thanks! I've had this one for almost 2 years, rotating straps here and there, like it a lot , but of course sometimes the new incoming (and there always seems to be) pieces take up rotation times...Currently there's no stock at Armida, but who knows as they need to replenish all of there 45mm A1's maybe email them (Chris).

Some Old Pics:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just got my Heroic 18 from WUS member Pepcr1 and man... This watch is just awesome! The domed sapphire looks great, love the Panerai like crown guard, and fit, finish and size are just perfect......see through back is a nice touch as well! I now have my two reasonable priced grail bronzos! This and my CW.
> 
> I freaking love this thread (wife and wallet don't but who cares right?)!!!


Sweeeet! Congrats to that Pick-Up! Drive it like you Stole It!....cuz You did (value-wise)! I've got one too (MS7300) and it's a serious CHUNK of Bronze, and the cool kind of Red-ish Bronze too! Even my wife was watching that one! Look forward to seeing it on the threads, Glad you Got it!


----------



## copemanphoto (Dec 28, 2016)

This my CW C 60 Bronze on original leather strap. Older photo from a shoot earlier this month.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

clarencek said:


>


That's some serious patina you have there, rather quickly! How did you do it if you don't mind me asking. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Soh1982 said:


> That's some serious patina you have there, rather quickly! How did you do it if you don't mind me asking. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two hard boiled eggs in a ziplock overnight. Came out a bit weird but some mild scrubbing softened it up a bit.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow! That’s an interesting patina you got there with egg method. I guess it’s time for me to give it a go as well. Might try it out on Sunday. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Amazing watches, you guys have me drooling again :- especially the Chris ward, and now that Obris looks amazing, 
I promised I would not buy any Moore this year.... :-x:-|
Today I am wearing the Poseidon, all natural patina from the sea, it's darkend golds & purples with a natural shine.

























Apologies for the amount of pics, I get very excitable.
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today I am wearing the Poseidon, all natural patina from the sea, it's darkend golds & purples with a natural shine.
> G


Love this one 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Amazing watches, you guys have me drooling again :- especially the Chris ward, and now that Obris looks amazing,
> I promised I would not buy any Moore this year.... :-x:-|
> Today I am wearing the Poseidon, all natural patina from the sea, it's darkend golds & purples with a natural shine.
> View attachment 13342717
> ...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry, but that Nautilus patina is just.... ugly IMO. There are few tricks how to get nice patina from egg therapy (1st, dont put a watch when eggs are hot). But still better than sick green strong "patina" which many do.
On other side, that Prometheus patina is pure beauty!

I used to force patina by eggs within my first maybe 10 watches, but lately I dont understand why I did it and I enjoy natural process of patina.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

double post


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> Sorry, but that Nautilus patina is just.... ugly IMO. There are few tricks how to get nice patina from egg therapy (1st, dont put a watch when eggs are hot). But still better than sick green strong "patina" which many do.
> On other side, that Prometheus patina is pure beauty!
> 
> I used to force patina by eggs within my first maybe 10 watches, but lately I dont understand why I did it and I enjoy natural process of patina.


Actually I am not sure how he got that patina because my experience has always been a more smooth patina with eggs. I agree that Prometheus patina is amazing and what I personally prefer but the other one is interesting as I have never seen anything like it. That being said, I don't think I can pull it off but it's still interesting to see differences in the patina that everyone gets.

On a different note, does anyone over here have Maurice lacroix aikon bronze? I have been looking for a decent quality quartz bronze watch. Even though I am not really sold on the look but would love to see real life pictures and everyone's thoughts on it. I also think it's overpriced for what it is but you never know when you might get a deal on a watch. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

On a side note, when using the egg method to patina a watch, has anyone used pickled eggs, and would it be a benefit or would it make no difference in the affect? Do you eat the egg when you are done? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> On a side note, when using the egg method to patina a watch, has anyone used pickled eggs, and would it be a benefit or would it make no difference in the affect? Do you eat the egg when you are done?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I definitely do not eat those eggs, lol. Never tried pickled eggs so no idea how the watch would react.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

garydusa said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You make me regret the one I sold one year ago


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This Anonimo is the only Bronzo that I prefer without patina, I like it shiny, however the patina is starting to form. 
Will have to polish it.













G


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

T3C said:


> Not enough wrist time for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lume is sick!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Decided to clean it with some toothpaste and a cleaning cloth so I can start the patina process from scratch... Didn't come out perfect but looks amazingly fresh!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

And minty! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

15 minute polishing process











































G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Interesting shots. Thanks for sharing. And I agree with you. It looks better fresh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... a simple / clean design , lighter , smaller ( 42 ) bronze beater that fits any pocket ... Nice job this Veneto


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice! Is that Blue or green? the lighting is playing tricks on me... The dial I mean.. 
Oh, what is the lug to lug length if you don't mind, tanks in advance! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Brass and I like shape of the case










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Nice! Is that Blue or green? the lighting is playing tricks on me... The dial I mean..
> Oh, what is the lug to lug length if you don't mind, tanks in advance!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Green dial , Lug to Lug ab 49 ...


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> fallen in love with my new Bathyscaphe.
> 
> *they do have matching dial and caseback now... Made in Germany
> 
> ...


Wait, you've got the brand new one?? What happened to the first one?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

transporter305 said:


> Wait, you've got the brand new one?? What happened to the first one?


Ähhmm... jap.
The first one was fine after I got it back from my matchmaker.

I got caught again into pre-order and buy more watches. Somehow I thought that was nonsense, if I am content with a "scratched" Aquadive. Therefore, I canceled a preorder, and resold the first Aquadive (here in Europe, the last few years, no used was offered to my knowledge, a correspondingly fast it was sold).

So I have the money from the pre-order and the sale invested in a new Aquadive Funny was that there were "just a few hundret" bucks between the one I sold and a new one.

It should be said that before I bought the first Aquadive, I was told by the first owner that there were some scratches in the case. So everything on the green side.
But as I figured out, I wasn't able to look at these marks every day - shame one me...

I quickly realized that the watch fits in perfectly with me and therefore decided at short notice that it may also be a new one.

edit:
And of cource I don't regret it. It's so gorgeous with these shiny details


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok fellow bronze./brass heads... Here we go.. Submitted for inspection! Just snap a few quick shots, of course I forgot to take plastic off on the first few, anyway I set the time, bezel feels really good, on the tight side. Crown action is comparable to my other Seiko watches Everything lines up on the dial, so far so good, here's the shots let me have it! Minute hand is orange, strap is dark blue 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Code Breaker









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Oooooh man...that patina. ????

How did you get it to look so damn good?!


Bloom said:


> Code Breaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Note


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

MakaveliSK said:


> Oooooh man...that patina. ????
> 
> How did you get it to look so damn good?!
> 
> Sent from my Note


I originally tried doing it myself, but wasn't satisfied with the results. As such, I had it professionally done by Alchemy Lab Custom. They're the best and worth every penny.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bloom said:


> I originally tried doing it myself, but wasn't satisfied with the results. As such, I had it professionally done by Alchemy Lab Custom. They're the best and worth every penny.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Ahhh... That's right. I think I remember your post about that. I need to contact them to do my new H18. It is truly gorgeous. Anyone specific you worked with?

Sent from my Note


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Ähhmm... jap.
> The first one was fine after I got it back from my matchmaker.
> 
> I got caught again into pre-order and buy more watches. Somehow I thought that was nonsense, if I am content with a "scratched" Aquadive. Therefore, I canceled a preorder, and resold the first Aquadive (here in Europe, the last few years, no used was offered to my knowledge, a correspondingly fast it was sold).
> ...


Makes perfect sense. Enjoy it!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

transporter305 said:


> Makes perfect sense. Enjoy it!


Every beat of the second hand 
thx a lot.
... So, I guess, we need more pictures of your Bathyscaphe with the applied indices. They're so sweet 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Ok fellow bronze./brass heads... Here we go.. Submitted for inspection! Just snap a few quick shots, of course I forgot to take plastic off on the first few, anyway I set the time, bezel feels really good, on the tight side. Crown action is comparable to my other Seiko watches Everything lines up on the dial, so far so good, here's the shots let me have it! Minute hand is orange, strap is dark blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, the dial is quite cool Slm643,
But I much prefer your Benarus
G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

As do I, but for 114.00 bucks, I figured what the heck.. I'm now on the prowl for a non-diver... The last purchase of the year! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Ok fellow bronze./brass heads... Here we go.. Submitted for inspection! Just snap a few quick shots, of course I forgot to take plastic off on the first few, anyway I set the time, bezel feels really good, on the tight side. Crown action is comparable to my other Seiko watches Everything lines up on the dial, so far so good, here's the shots let me have it! Minute hand is orange, strap is dark blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty impressive for what can be had < $120. Just based on looks alone, I'd say it's "worth" probably twice that, comparatively speaking, that is.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bloom said:


> I originally tried doing it myself, but wasn't satisfied with the results. As such, I had it professionally done by Alchemy Lab Custom. They're the best and worth every penny.





MakaveliSK said:


> Ahhh... That's right. I think I remember your post about that. I need to contact them to do my new H18. It is truly gorgeous. Anyone specific you worked with?


......But, but, but...What ever happened to the "ole days", watching the natural stages of Patina, forming on its own?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

garydusa said:


> ......But, but, but...What ever happened to the "ole days", watching the natural stages of Patina, forming on its own?


Ha! Very true! Patience and it doesnt come out looking that sexy. I do actually have a few I am letting patina naturally.

Sent from my Note


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't know now, if I should just let nature take its course or try to use the egg method on my Invicta, any thoughts out there? The watch case is 100% brushed BTW.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I don't know now, if I should just let nature take its course or try to use the egg method on my Invicta, any thoughts out there? The watch case is 100% brushed BTW..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I was just browsing these today, I'll be following for patina updates!
I'd say give it few days of natural wear and see if it catches anything. If not, give it a good ole' egg.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Ok fellow bronze./brass heads... Here we go.. Submitted for inspection! Just snap a few quick shots, of course I forgot to take plastic off on the first few, anyway I set the time, bezel feels really good, on the tight side. Crown action is comparable to my other Seiko watches Everything lines up on the dial, so far so good, here's the shots let me have it! Minute hand is orange, strap is dark blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! It looks really great in the photos.

I suggest trying forced patina. You can just lemon juice it off if you don't like it. Oh, lemon juice it before you start the patina process be it natural or forced. Personally I find it works better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Not a diver and not fully bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> Congrats! It looks really great in the photos.
> 
> I suggest trying forced patina. You can just lemon juice it off if you don't like it. Oh, lemon juice it before you start the patina process be it natural or forced. Personally I find it works better.


...+1 on that, though I'm no longer into the "Force", I always give my new ones (used or new) a Fresh Lemon Bath to remove any oils, dirt, sweat, etc..(just feels cleaner)

1 Fresh cut Lemon:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

How long should I let it set in the lemon? A minute or two, then rinse off, then into a bag with a couple of eggs? Do I need to rinse off after the eggs? Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> Not a diver and not fully bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean not fully bronze? It almost looks like a laminate...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> As do I, but for 114.00 bucks, I figured what the heck.. I'm now on the prowl for a non-diver... The last purchase of the year!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


The last purchase of the year... wonder how many of us have said that.

Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> What do you mean not fully bronze? It almost looks like a laminate...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's mokume-gane alternating bronze and steel layers.

A few on this thread have the Kalmar MG which is beautiful and I have been tempted so many times to click the "Add to Cart" button.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I don't know now, if I should just let nature take its course or try to use the egg method on my Invicta, any thoughts out there? The watch case is 100% brushed BTW..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You're not going to get any uniformity with an egg on that thing b/c there's so much tin... kinda like the first bronze Nethuns skull watches. That's where the lines start to come in, especially with heat/steam.

It was designed to look just the way it does... for the non WIS who would return it to Costco as soon as a spec of discoloration appeared.

Buy a bottle of patina gel for a few bucks on Amazon and use cold water.

Everyone needs to lay off the natural patina with that thing as it won't last that long.

(OR, take $114 and put it in the back of your sock drawer... you'll be much happier finding that in a year than you will the Invicta)

Seriously, LOS or patina gel, as the kids are calling it.

And for F***s sake, don't send it out anywhere for patina... you keep down this path and Clive is going have to host an intervention on this thread.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> You're not going to get any uniformity with an egg on that thing b/c there's so much tin... kinda like the first bronze Nethuns skull watches. That's where the lines start to come in, especially with heat/steam.
> 
> It was designed to look just the way it does... for the non WIS who would return it to Costco as soon as a spec of discoloration appeared.
> 
> ...


OK, maybe I will go straight to Amazon and order some also what is "LOS"? thanks for the suggestion..

Just figured out what "LOS" is thanks! Which liver of sulfur gel should I get? 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> OK, maybe I will go straight to Amazon and order some also what is "LOS"? thanks for the suggestion..
> 
> Just figured out what "LOS" is thanks! Which liver of sulfur gel should I get?
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


This works well:









Rinse the watch with dish soap for uniformity. Put a couple of drops of solution in lukewarm or cool water and place in Tupperware.

Usually you'd keep it out of the water and let the fumes do the trick on a brushed finish; but again, that type of bronze is going to be a little resistant and cause strange striations and spots.

Put it straight into the solution and stir a few minutes. Clean it with some baking soda and do it again until you get the finish you want. Use more solution to speed it up.

It'll work for all your bronze and I guarantee you'll never use eggs again.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I have tried LOS, eggs, vinegar fuming, Palmolive and salt water.

My preferred method is LOS or Palmolive as base, eggs/vinegar fuming to finish off. I can get results close to those done by 3rd parties.

Forced patina is a curiosity for me. Now that it's satisfied, I tend to leave them to the natural process.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

T3C said:


> I have tried LOS, eggs, vinegar fuming, Palmolive and salt water.
> 
> My preferred method is LOS or Palmolive as base, eggs/vinegar fuming to finish off. I can get results close to those done by 3rd parties.
> 
> Forced patina is a curiosity for me. Now that it's satisfied, I tend to leave them to the natural process.


how did you use the Palmolive?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

taike said:


> how did you use the Palmolive?


Dilute with water and soak the watch overnight.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Spent a little time in the ocean which toned down the patina.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

clarencek said:


> Spent a little time in the ocean which toned down the patina.


Hi clarencek; how did you initially patina the watch? I really like the those lines, it looks kind of organic to me!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

New release from Christopher Ward. Just look at that chamfered case with a variation of polished and brushed finishes, thin coin-edge bezel, bubble crystal and lovely small seconds on the dial. On top of that, it's got a hand wound COSC-spec movement. IMO, this is perfection.
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c65-trident-bronze-sh21-3


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautimus! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Wuuuoooffff... ähm 🤤


edit:
Haa... I checked the link above and started to smile. It's so expensive (2.315 EURO) that it wouldn't be worth about thinking of it. Especially with my new Aquadive I bought days ago.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Would it be ok to wipe the watch with these, then rinse off before doing the forced patina process?

https://www.amazon.com/Herban-Essentials-Lemon-Towelettes-Count/dp/B000HJN4U2

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChetPronger (Nov 19, 2015)

Alex_P said:


> Here's my bronze watch. Borealis Oceanaut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, anyone know if there is there anywhere you can still buy this watch? I can't seem to find it. TIA


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Visiting the town of Cochem with the TC9:









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Would it be ok to wipe the watch with these, then rinse off before doing the forced patina process?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Herban-Essentials-Lemon-Towelettes-Count/dp/B000HJN4U2
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You don't need to. Just use dish soap. Most wipes just spread contaminants around.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

, ok thanks my LOS won't be here till Monday... Can't wait!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Visiting the town of Cochem with the TC9


Nice one 
Did you really hike this hill at 35°C?
I used to drive along the Mosel, sometimes by bike, sometimes by car

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The Cobra 3 with its reddish patina


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> The Cobra 3 with its reddish patina
> View attachment 13357243


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice one
> Did you really hike this hill at 35°C?
> I used to drive along the Mosel, sometimes by bike, sometimes by car
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


No hiking for me 
Truly one of the finest valleys in the world!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SteamJ said:


> Nice,
> 
> I have a Cobra de Calibre Molon Labe with bronze dial sitting in a box on my chair at home. Just arrived today from a trade. I'm looking forward to my first bronze watch in several years.


big congrats Jason,
can't wait to see the pics, really cool watches, 
welcome to this thread, it has the most amazing people from everywhere in the world.
G


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> big congrats Jason,
> can't wait to see the pics, really cool watches,
> welcome to this thread, it has the most amazing people from everywhere in the world.
> G


I like it much more than I expected. I saw it as trying out the brand and very possibly a catch and release. The quality is really outstanding though and I love the bronze dial. The stock strap I found pretty stiff so I put it on an Isofrane strap for now. I have a bronze Zulu but it's too thick to fit unfortunately so I may look for something thinner. All-in-all I'm pretty happy with this piece.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Back from the spa


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

transporter305 said:


> Back from the spa
> [/ATTACH]


edit: did you change the bezel-inlay? Thought there where some marks at the twelfe o clock marker?

... Now you have to say me, if it works with the watch and if course how it does influece the patina? 

With my cheaper bronze watch (it was a Borealis Bull Shark, but it's gone) I was at the spa too.
But with my much more expensive Aquadive, I'm not sure if it is worth the patina-fun.
I'm a little scarred if any seal will damage if the watch will be cooled down so fast (cold water pool after sauna). So I also know, that the Aquadive is a 1.000m rated dive watch, and that there're not many, that do more... but I also know, how much I payed for the watch... What do you think?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Slm643 said:


> Hi clarencek; how did you initially patina the watch? I really like the those lines, it looks kind of organic to me!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Two hard boiled eggs in a ziplock bag overnight. I'm not sure how those lines formed. The eggs were warm so probably some mixture of condensation in the bag.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Ok fellow bronze./brass heads... Here we go.. Submitted for inspection! Just snap a few quick shots, of course I forgot to take plastic off on the first few, anyway I set the time, bezel feels really good, on the tight side. Crown action is comparable to my other Seiko watches Everything lines up on the dial, so far so good, here's the shots let me have it! Minute hand is orange, strap is dark blue


Damn, I already have a Zelos Mako bronze, but this humongous chunk of bronze is calling for me. I dicked around too much and now it's available in any color ....on condition that it's black


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> edit: did you change the bezel-inlay? Thought there where some marks at the twelfe o clock marker?
> 
> ... Now you have to say me, if it works with the watch and if course how it does influece the patina?
> 
> ...


The watch is back from the "watch spa"(service center). Got the insert and bezel spring replaced. As far as going to the human spa, Aquadive should be just fine and yours is still on warranty. But you're the only one to decide...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> edit: did you change the bezel-inlay? Thought there where some marks at the twelfe o clock marker?
> 
> ... Now you have to say me, if it works with the watch and if course how it does influece the patina?
> 
> ...


I can tell you what happens to an Aquadive on a HALO jump from 35k ft at a temperature of -45°F, landing in 60°F water:

Not a damn thing.

This is my local temperature today:









(Sorry for the lack of bronze; it's just what I have on)

I go from this temperature to ice-water in the pelican cooler daily. No problems.

The only "high-end" 1000m diver I've ever had a problem with is a Kobold. And that's because it was a Kobold. There was that Visconti thing, but we don't talk about that...

Knock it around a little... you'll respect it more.

BTW, if a spa day kills that thing, it wasn't worth your love.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> I can tell you what happens to an Aquadive on a HALO jump from 35k ft at a temperature of -45°F, landing in 60°F water:
> 
> Not a damn thing.
> 
> ...


*Geez,...Even Graham's radio has military time going!....And yes he's excused from posting a Bronzo, he's got Bronze running thru his Blood!...& actually, "Thank You for Your Service" my friend!

USMC0321:







*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Geez,...Even Graham's radio has military time going!....And yes he's excused from posting a Bronzo, he's got Bronze running thru his Blood!...& actually, "Thank You for Your Service" my friend!
> *


*

Love me some Chuck! Thanks Gary... appreciated.

Strapped on some Bronze and mellowing for a bit to regroup. 







*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Before:



















After swimming and snorkeling in the ocean a few hours...




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

/\ /\ /\ Ohhh, I don't think I like the after results. I much prefer the even patina in the before pics. But its a bronze diver, doing what it was born to do.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow. One swim. 

What a massive change. I love how the diff types of bronze react. I’ve had mine on many beach trips and it just gets a slight dull patina. 

Thats why it’s such an interesting material. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

konax said:


> New release from Christopher Ward. Just look at that chamfered case with a variation of polished and brushed finishes, thin coin-edge bezel, bubble crystal and lovely small seconds on the dial. On top of that, it's got a hand wound COSC-spec movement. IMO, this is perfection.
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c65-trident-bronze-sh21-3
> 
> View attachment 13353151
> ...


I wasn't aware CW had adopted the Invicta price model.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. One swim.
> 
> What a massive change. I love how the diff types of bronze react. I've had mine on many beach trips and it just gets a slight dull patina.
> 
> ...


I noticed on my Megalodon, each time I went into the ocean it changed the look....
And my "brass" buckle after a few swimming days, has the same patina as my bronze watch....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> edit: did you change the bezel-inlay? Thought there where some marks at the twelfe o clock marker?
> 
> ... Now you have to say me, if it works with the watch and if course how it does influece the patina?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry Goblin,
Those Aquadive are built to last, and can easy take extreme tempretures, any way most sauna would only be 55/65degrees 
And the cold water, at its coldest in saunas probably 16/18 degrees.
Nothing that extreme, 
Just make sure you rinse in clean cold water after. From the chlorine 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What beautiful watch and patina, really nice and even
Love it, please tell me how this watch performs?
G


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Brass today









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> What beautiful watch and patina, really nice and even
> Love it, please tell me how this watch performs?
> G


Thanks. It's actually performing great. About +4 sec/day, extremely comfortable on the wrist. Only 2 issues I have are the size, I would have preferred 41mm. Secondly I can't figure out which strap would look the best on it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

I recently purchased the Zelos and am loving it (wish it where 1mm bigger, but still a fantastic watch). I am recently biting into the micro brand bronze watches which I think is the way to go.... much more fun than just goin to an AD and buy something...
Here is my Zelos with a forced LOS patina (warm water then rinse with hot water)... it seems it is not flaking off.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Found this at the WWW and was asking myself if you guys think it will work with my Aquadive?

(source: https://2d-sign.it/)









... shame on me, it is stainless steel an just too small. But I guess the overall style of a shark mesh works - or?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> Found this at the WWW and was asking myself if you guys think it will work with my Aquadive?
> 
> (source: https://2d-sign.it/)
> 
> ...


If YOU like it and think it works, then that's all that should matter.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> If YOU like it and think it works, then that's all that should matter.


That's the point... Sometimes I'm addicted to straps and so I have to be carefull not to exaggerate it by buying straps 

So, I'm not 80% sure if I could like it (psst... I'm very astethic - you know )

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> ...
> Knock it around a little... you'll respect it more.
> 
> BTW, if a spa day kills that thing, it wasn't worth your love.


Okay, the way you wrote this, it MUST be not a problem. 

Guess what... I'm wearing this thing as good as 24/7 (exepted working under my car or so) and it feels soo good. Much better than my Oris 65 I sold for this one.
I'm does not baby it like I did with the Oris.
It feels so much more to be MY watch

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Found this at the WWW and was asking myself if you guys think it will work with my Aquadive?
> 
> (source: https://2d-sign.it/)
> 
> ...


I saw a guy that used a torch on a bracelet like that and it looked really cool! I'm going to try it on a Meranom one!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77: Excellent!! How many of us have watches we saved, traded and longed for, to only keep them in the watch box for special occasions. Mostly, we don't want them to get damaged.

Eventually it gets put up for sale to buy another, which will probably get the same treatment. The main justification I see on the sales forum: "it doesn't get enough wrist time".

I get it if you like flipping and need to keep it sellable. But if you bought it to wear... wear it.

Wearing my first bronze today. I sold it twice; don't know how they managed to beat it up more than me, but whatever. I still get compliments on it and still enjoy it as much as I did when I joined this forum to buy it from a member:


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

Afternoon pick









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi G,

Quote: “I sold it twice; don’t know how they managed to beat it up more than me”

You are just being modest..... there’s no way in the world to have someone beat the s..t out of a watch more than you do..... 🤪


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

konax said:


> New release from Christopher Ward. Just look at that chamfered case with a variation of polished and brushed finishes, thin coin-edge bezel, bubble crystal and lovely small seconds on the dial. On top of that, it's got a hand wound COSC-spec movement. IMO, this is perfection.
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c65-trident-bronze-sh21-3
> 
> View attachment 13353151
> ...


Freakin awesome watch!!!!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Dobra said:


> I noticed on my Megalodon, each time I went into the ocean it changed the look....
> And my "brass" buckle after a few swimming days, has the same patina as my bronze watch....


This Megalodon with the red dial ..a beauty ..just way too big for me...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bronze keeping me occupied in the mall while my wife shops!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DTDiver said:


> This Megalodon with the red dial ..a beauty ..just way too big for me...


Thanks a lot for the compliments!
It is a beauty..... Megalodon number 58 of 60 made of Bronze.... I love it! I own it thanks to one of our WUS member.
I think the newest Megalodon is a bit smaller, if I'm not mistaken is 45mm, maybe you should give it a try .
Thanks!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Bronze keeping me occupied in the mall while my wife shops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Since I joined WUS my watches keep me occupied everywhere...
Cheers


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Since I joined WUS my watches keep me occupied everywhere...
> Cheers


One things for sure, they don't let us get bored!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

As it was the weekend and I am waiting for the delivery of my LOS, I thought I would try the egg method, this is after 18 hrs...this is also my first time doing forced patina..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Okay... black shark mesh is incoming. I'll post some pictures as soon as it has arrived 

In the meantime a shot from yesterday









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

The Oceanaut getting some tan.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green and I for the evening ext,ext,ext....

























G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Some unusual picture of a bronze watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wonderful picture!
Is it salt?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, this is the strap I wanted to use. For some reason it kept popping off previously since it's so thick and a tight fit but now it's suddenly working. I bought this for another bronze piece originally.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Okay... black shark mesh is incoming. I'll post some pictures as soon as it has arrived
> 
> In the meantime a shot from yesterday
> 
> ...


? What's the size of this beauty?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

The size of this beauty my friend is:
lug-to-lug: 50mm (and literally sucks on your wrist - which depends on the total flat caseback) 
Widt is 43mm
Bezel diameter about 42-39mm (depending on the cone profile)
Height is about 14mm

And yes... it's a pleasure to wear and of course I fully recommend this one


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> The size of this beauty my friend is:
> lug-to-lug: 50mm (and literally sucks on your wrist - which depends on the total flat caseback)
> Widt is 43mm
> Bezel diameter about 42-39mm (depending on the cone profile)
> ...


Man, it looks so good on your wrist!
For me..... not a chance.... Either i have to go on a drastic diet  or look for something else. 47mm width is minimum for me.....
Enjoy it!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Man, it looks so good on your wrist!
> For me..... not a chance.... Either i have to go on a drastic diet  or look for something else. 47mm lug to lug is minimum for me.....
> Enjoy it!


I will 

But do you mean 47mm in width or bezel diameter?
Because the lug-to-lug is about 50mm

Else you can go on with a Helberg CH6 (they pop up sometimes in seconds hand market) 
It's nearly same design, but some bigger. That was also the reson for letting it go


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Diameter.....


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Naahhhh..... I bet that a watch with about 45mm (like the Helberg) will look cool also


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Nautilus









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Picked this up for about $100 the other day. First bronze watch and second Invicta. (modded 8926) What's not to like? Just under 44 by just under 52 L2L by 15 thick.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm going to try the LOS method today.. I just need to buy some baking soda and capecod polishing clothes first, photos to follow later! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacKai (May 12, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I'm going to try the LOS method today.. I just need to buy some baking soda and capecod polishing clothes first, photos to follow later!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


When I did the LOS it turned my watch a dark gray almost instantly.wasn't too concerned as I knew I could polish it off but after polishing I noticed the capcod cloth package says the "...the polish must be buffed off". So my question is - will the egg or LOS work, or work well, after using a cap cod cloth or do we need to do something else first?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MacKai said:


> When I did the LOS it turned my watch a dark gray almost instantly.wasn't too concerned as I knew I could polish it off but after polishing I noticed the capcod cloth package says the "...the polish must be buffed off". So my question is - will the egg or LOS work, or work well, after using a cap cod cloth or do we need to do something else first?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


cape cod is not for initial cleaning, but to soften or finish the patina to your liking after chemical treatment. just use alcohol or dish soap to clean off oils from surface before applying chemical treatment.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I'm going to try the LOS method today.. I just need to buy some baking soda and capecod polishing clothes first, photos to follow later!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I have tried LOS with and without baking soda. You don't need to have had it. Just rinse it thoroughly under running water would also work.

Don't worry too much about "proper" methods. Experiment and have fun. Lemon juice is the great restorer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay it's been about 2 minutes..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacKai (May 12, 2017)

taike said:


> cape cod is not for initial cleaning, but to soften or finish the patina to your liking after chemical treatment. just use alcohol or dish soap to clean off oils from surface before applying chemical treatment.


 Thanks, Taike!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It seems the bezel is the most resistant to patina, I will repeat the procedure a few times till I get closer to my desired effect.. I will add a couple shots in a few, I do notice that the patina is more consistentm/even..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk









I also want to thank all of the people who have taken the time to walk me thru the process, thank you very much! Steve.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wonder if the bezel is made of the same metal?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Parsig9, Not sure but I will be the "Guinea pig" and do the procedure a couple more times, I did notice that the underside of the bezel had more patina than the topside did, I did wash the watch with dish soap, I will try with a soapy sponge next, maybe there was a residue from manufacturing.. I will keep posting the progress 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The patina is definitely coming, slowly, evenly and naturally



















G


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

That Helson looks great. I think that is the way. See if I can be patient.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Natural patina on my Prometheus, quite a bit darker than the fresh buckle.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

marlowe55 said:


> Natural patina on my Prometheus, quite a bit darker than the fresh buckle.
> 
> View attachment 13372387


Awsome combo Marlow
G

- - - Updated - - -



marlowe55 said:


> Natural patina on my Prometheus, quite a bit darker than the fresh buckle.
> 
> View attachment 13372387


Awsome combo Marlow
G


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

1hr. Egg patina on Nethuns Scuba 500m. I am done with LOS it is just too aggressive and looks unnatural... and for some reason very unpredictable (it even looked silver on some trials).









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

You can always dilute the LOS solution. Also, I nornally rub/polish after the watch is dried to give it a more natural look.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Done with this one for a while and switching to a non bronze watch. Spent the last week with this watch on the beach and in pools. Held up like a champ.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome combo Marlow
> G
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Thanks G, much appreciated.
Mark


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Between the Cape Cod cloths and Connoisseurs Jewelry Wipes, are the CC a stronger cloth and the other one just for a quick wipe off? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sooooo, question for everyone... If you leave your bronzo a little to long in the LOS, how does one go about getting the thick black patina off? Cape cod wipes aren't doing it btw. 

Sent from my Note


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sooooo, question for everyone... If you leave your bronzo a little to long in the LOS, how does one go about getting the thick black patina off? Cape cod wipes aren't doing it btw.
> 
> Sent from my Note


Take a toothbrush. Put some toothpaste on and start scrubbing. It will be as good as new in 5-10 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sooooo, question for everyone... If you leave your bronzo a little to long in the LOS, how does one go about getting the thick black patina off? Cape cod wipes aren't doing it btw.


Brasso brass polish will also remove the patina, quickly and easily.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lee_K said:


> Brasso brass polish will also remove the patina, quickly and easily.


But it also polishes the surface as well, if you want to remove the patina without effecting the surface then use lemon fluid to soak the case for 20 minutes or so and then scrub with an old toothbrush with toothpaste. It will come up a treat.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think this is so fun! I'm not sure I would be doing this on a watch that costs several hundred dollars though, I mean my Invicta is a different story don't get me wrong though I actually think it is a good looking watch. But if I paid 500.00 or more, I would want to have a process that I can pretty much gage the outcome ahead of time. Cheers to all. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

This was "overexposed" in LoS intentionally. You can still see the black in crevices and some of the flat surfaces.

To remove some of the blackness to give it a "weathered" look, I rub the watch with towel (both wet and dry depending on mood). I quite like this effect.

The thing is: soaking the watch in LoS alone may not yield the desired look. Oftentimes a dose of elbow grease is also required























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

T3C said:


> This was "overexposed" in LoS intentionally. You can still see the black in crevices and some of the flat surfaces.
> 
> To remove some of the blackness to give it a "weathered" look, I rub the watch with towel (both wet and dry depending on mood). I quite like this effect.
> 
> ...


I agree but I think I may be doing something wrong. In my experience when a watch is overexposed to LOS, the finish is oftentimes "brittle" and instead of slowly buffing the surface so the bronze appears underneath, a towel brush takes away big chunks leaving the virgin color beneath resulting in unnatural results... I've tried with several water temperatures of LOS, wet towel brushing, cape cod, toothpaste, etc... 
am I missing something?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Ddc1974 said:


> I agree but I think I may be doing something wrong. In my experience when a watch is overexposed to LOS, the finish is oftentimes "brittle" and instead of slowly buffing the surface so the bronze appears underneath, a towel brush takes away big chunks leaving the virgin color beneath resulting in unnatural results... I've tried with several water temperatures of LOS, wet towel brushing, cape cod, toothpaste, etc...
> am I missing something?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I had that expereince as well.

What I did was soak it long enough (10s of minutes, can't remember exactly how long) and then dab dry and let the patina cure for many days before starting the rubbing process.

Whether it's the baking soda or the curing process, no longer have that flaking off ... probably the latter

- - - Updated - - -



Ddc1974 said:


> I agree but I think I may be doing something wrong. In my experience when a watch is overexposed to LOS, the finish is oftentimes "brittle" and instead of slowly buffing the surface so the bronze appears underneath, a towel brush takes away big chunks leaving the virgin color beneath resulting in unnatural results... I've tried with several water temperatures of LOS, wet towel brushing, cape cod, toothpaste, etc...
> am I missing something?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I had that expereince as well.

What I did was soak it long enough (10s of minutes, can't remember exactly how long) and then dab dry and let the patina cure for many days before starting the rubbing process.

Whether it's the baking soda or the curing process, no longer have that flaking off ... probably the latter


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

one more thing, I personally find cape cord too aggressive for me. I tend to over-rub it and lose control. keeping to wet/dry towel.


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

A little play with some LOS on my Eterna...

























What you think guys, another dip? :think::think:


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Barn0081 said:


> A little play with some LOS on my Eterna...
> 
> View attachment 13377785
> 
> ...


Wow! Kinda cool but personally I like a little less patina and more bronzy look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Agreed. I’d personally not add any more patina to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmmm, thanks guys .


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Bronze keeping me occupied in the mall while my wife shops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty mesmerizing, huh? What made you keep the Zelos (besides the meteorite dial) over the Nautilus?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

3 Bronze, 1 Brass. Purchased my 1st Bronze, the Zelos, by chance while searching for Armida A7 green (just missed the A7 on WUS by a few days). Purchased other 3 after receiving Zelos. Wore Zelos for over a month checking accuracy (+6 s/d average, +8 to 9 s/d on less active days) and fell in love with it after finding right strap, tried other 3 on but haven't worn them yet. I didn't want to take the Zelos off but now wearing SKX007J checking accuracy and waiting for parts for 2 SKX007 mods (1 J and 1 K).


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fossilbones said:


> Pretty mesmerizing, huh? What made you keep the Zelos (besides the meteorite dial) over the Nautilus?


Zelos feels a little better quality for some reason. It also looks really sharp on black straps. Nautilus was more comfortable on the wrist but it was just a tad smaller then my liking. I also couldn't figure out a strap which would go well with nautilus. I mean, sure there are many options but none of them look as sharp as a black strap looks on mako. It was a close matchup as nautilus was more comfortable on the wrist but meteorite dial just won it for mako.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty mesmerizing, huh? What made you keep the Zelos (besides the meteorite dial) over the Nautilus?
> ...


At first I thought the case diameter to thickness ratio was off and the rubber strap wouldn't sit right. I got a horween leather double pass strap with bronze hardware but still sat high. Cut it to single pass and was better but the Zulu Z5 nylon was perfect for me. Haven't tried OEM leather strap yet. I love the lumed ceramic bezel insert, crown and slight difference of blue lume on second hand and chapter ring. Overall quality: YES! What do you think of the date window though?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I tried the toothpaste and lemon and it doesnt even scratch the surface of the dark black patina that's on it. I have about an 1+ hour of cape cod rubbing and it's still really bad. Going to try the brasso next on the buckle first to see what it does.









Sent from my Note


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Did you try leaving it longer in lemon juice then do the brushing IN the lemon juice? May take more effort but the risk is lower.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I tried the toothpaste and lemon and it doesnt even scratch the surface of the dark black patina that's on it. I have about an 1+ hour of cape cod rubbing and it's still really bad. Going to try the brasso next on the buckle first to see what it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried a combination of: Toothpaste, lemon juice and baking soda..... Make a paste, leave it about 10 minutes and rub it with a toothbrush. On mine worked.... maybe the baking soda made the difference. Good luck!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I may need to add the baking soda. I let it soak for 4 hours in lemon juice and over 2 in toothpaste. Going to go do the baking soda, toothpaste, lemon juice combo now! Thanks guys!! 

Sent from my Note


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fossilbones said:


> At first I thought the case diameter to thickness ratio was off and the rubber strap wouldn't sit right. I got a horween leather double pass strap with bronze hardware but still sat high. Cut it to single pass and was better but the Zulu Z5 nylon was perfect for me. Haven't tried OEM leather strap yet. I love the lumed ceramic bezel insert, crown and slight difference of blue lume on second hand and chapter ring. Overall quality: YES! What do you think of the date window though?


I am actually a fan of the date window. I think it's very tastefully done. It's not distracting at all and doesn't effect the symmetry of the dial. 
I struggled as well with the rubber and NATO straps, traditional as well as single pass. 
Straps that worked well for me were my unlined 2 piece shell cordovan strap and Eulit traditional or 2 piece Perlons. Black cordovan with its shine looks awesome but I am mostly wearing it with Perlon as I wouldn't want to get cordovan strap wet.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> 3 Bronze, 1 Brass. Purchased my 1st Bronze, the Zelos, by chance while searching for Armida A7 green (just missed the A7 on WUS by a few days). Purchased other 3 after receiving Zelos. Wore Zelos for over a month checking accuracy (+6 s/d average, +8 to 9 s/d on less active days) and fell in love with it after finding right strap, tried other 3 on but haven't worn them yet. I didn't want to take the Zelos off but now wearing SKX007J checking accuracy and waiting for parts for 2 SKX007 mods (1 J and 1 K).


Is this on the right side the "new" boldor brass? Just saw it yesterday at serious watches and thought it looks really cool.
Maybe you could share some more pictures of it? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > At first I thought the case diameter to thickness ratio was off and the rubber strap wouldn't sit right. I got a horween leather double pass strap with bronze hardware but still sat high. Cut it to single pass and was better but the Zulu Z5 nylon was perfect for me. Haven't tried OEM leather strap yet. I love the lumed ceramic bezel insert, crown and slight difference of blue lume on second hand and chapter ring. Overall quality: YES! What do you think of the date window though?
> ...


I thought about Perlon. I've never worn Perlon yet, have some coming with other watches and I'll see. As for date window, no problem in sunlight but in artificial light it seems shadowed. I'm assuming you're in mid 30s. I'm mid 40s and after 40 your short vision muscles get strained.

Also wondering, is your bezel bronze and lumed? I was looking to buy that one on Zelos' site but was sold out. I got lucky on mine, pre-order, receiving #10 of 100 but wouldn't trade the lumed ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > 3 Bronze, 1 Brass. Purchased my 1st Bronze, the Zelos, by chance while searching for Armida A7 green (just missed the A7 on WUS by a few days). Purchased other 3 after receiving Zelos. Wore Zelos for over a month checking accuracy (+6 s/d average, +8 to 9 s/d on less active days) and fell in love with it after finding right strap, tried other 3 on but haven't worn them yet. I didn't want to take the Zelos off but now wearing SKX007J checking accuracy and waiting for parts for 2 SKX007 mods (1 J and 1 K).
> ...


I don't know how new the model is but yes, BOLDR Voyager Mediterranean Green dial Brass with black Zulu Nato also Brass hardware signed BOLDR. Purchased from BOLDR site for $229 US no tax free shipping.

And yes it is cool. Fits great. Sorry for poor photos, poor light and scratched lens on phone.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fossilbones said:


> I thought about Perlon. I've never worn Perlon yet, have some coming with other watches and I'll see. As for date window, no problem in sunlight but in artificial light it seems shadowed. I'm assuming you're in mid 30s. I'm mid 40s and after 40 your short vision muscles get strained.
> 
> Also wondering, is your bezel bronze and lumed? I was looking to buy that one on Zelos' site but was sold out. I got lucky on mine, pre-order, receiving #10 of 100 but wouldn't trade the lumed ceramic bezel insert.


Yes you guessed it right. 35 to be precise. No problem yet reading that date window but I do get what you mean. 
Yes the bezel is bronze and lumed. I thought about ceramic bezel but honestly I would probably never go with ceramic bezel insert in a bronze watch. If it's a bronze watch, I want it all bronze. I want to see that patina on the bezel. On the other hand, I just can't do stainless steel bezels. SS watches have to have an insert, ideally ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about Perlon. I've never worn Perlon yet, have some coming with other watches and I'll see. As for date window, no problem in sunlight but in artificial light it seems shadowed. I'm assuming you're in mid 30s. I'm mid 40s and after 40 your short vision muscles get strained.
> ...


The Perlon looks comfortable but I like the look of bronze hardware on Nato.

I wonder what time will tell with patina reacting between bezel and insert.

I hope you don't try to force patina on this one. I wore mine 24/7 for a month, a few times in the pool, a few days of sweat on the tractor (humid Missouri summer days) and patina formed nicely. Enjoy and good luck with your Zelos.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fossilbones said:


> I wonder what time will tell with patina reacting between bezel and insert.
> 
> I hope you don't try to force patina on this one. I wore mine 24/7 for a month, a few times in the pool, a few days of sweat on the tractor (humid Missouri summer days) and patina formed nicely. Enjoy and good luck with your Zelos.


I actually did some vinegar patina on it initially to get rid of the original golden sheen but most of the patina has formed from wearing it and it's more of a rust color at the moment which looks fantastic, at least to my eyes. No plans to force any more patina and just let the nature takes it course. For now this is a keeper for me. You enjoy yours as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> I don't know how new the model is but yes, BOLDR Voyager Mediterranean Green dial Brass with black Zulu Nato also Brass hardware signed BOLDR. Purchased from BOLDR site for $229 US no tax free shipping.
> 
> And yes it is cool. Fits great. Sorry for poor photos, poor light and scratched lens on phone.


Thx a lot. The size seems to be in a sweet spot for me. And the price is also very good. I like the small detail of the signed zulu hardware - looks cool.
Nice watch 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how new the model is but yes, BOLDR Voyager Mediterranean Green dial Brass with black Zulu Nato also Brass hardware signed BOLDR. Purchased from BOLDR site for $229 US no tax free shipping.
> ...


What I like besides fit is thinner bezel (between a coin and deep ocean style) and the crystal is double domed but flattens out soon toward center.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Dobra said:


> I have tried a combination of: Toothpaste, lemon juice and baking soda..... Make a paste, leave it about 10 minutes and rub it with a toothbrush. On mine worked.... maybe the baking soda made the difference. Good luck!


I must admit the toothpaste I used was Arm&Hammer which has baking powder.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13379411


Looking might fine, though if it were mine I just couldn't resist polishing the tops of the raised markers on the bezel. LOL

- - - Updated - - -



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13379411


Looking might fine, though if it were mine I just couldn't resist polishing the tops of the raised markers on the bezel. LOL


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


>


Okay, I figured out that this is an Ancon. My first thoughts were, that it is a tank. But it does have a lume dot. A tank doesn't. So which model is it? It looks cool 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Okay, I figured out that this is an Ancon. My first thoughts were, that it is a tank. But it does have a lume dot. A tank doesn't. So which model is it? It looks cool
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


You're right it is an M26 Tank. This is the Mk III. The Mk I with raised markers (without the lume pip) and curved text is much nice IMO.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Perfect connections of the belt with the watch


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh man... just spotted the Heroic18 DL, which seems much similar to the Tudor. But I like it and the price if much better of course.

Fot me it would be the way to go, if I had the miney - what I unfortunatelly does'nt.

- 43mm aluminium bronze case
-ETA2824-2 movement ( 25 jewels 28800 vibrations per hour )
- 200m watch resistant
-Super-luminova (20 layers) index & hands
-120 clicks bezel
-Swiss made
-Sapphire with AR coating
-23mm strap lug
-Watch case thickness 12.5mm ( glass excluded )
-316 Stainless Steel case back

(Picture borrowed from Heroic18)


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

MakaveliSK said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I tried the toothpaste and lemon and it doesnt even scratch the surface of the dark black patina that's on it. I have about an 1+ hour of cape cod rubbing and it's still really bad. Going to try the brasso next on the buckle first to see what it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use lemon+Salt to create a paste and rub it with a gentle toothbrush...works everytime...

Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

After only a day of natural patina in the humidity of Lima...and the day is not over...









Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Did anyone tried a ultrasonic bath, maybe tuned with lemon juice?
Wonder if it works? Or might it be to aggressive for the seals of an assembled watch? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ddc1974 said:


> After only a day of natural patina in the humidity of Lima...


I like those dials with the small second so much 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Did anyone tried a ultrasonic bath, maybe tuned with lemon juice?
> Wonder if it works? Or might it be to aggressive for the seals of an assembled watch?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


No!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

T3C said:


> No!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


no, you haven't tried it?

no, it doesn't work?

or

no, it's not too aggressive?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Oops .....T3C, say no to all 3.....


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

taike said:


> no, you haven't tried it?
> 
> no, it doesn't work?
> 
> ...


I have tried it, more than a couple of times. From what I have read, this should not be done on an assembled watch, both mechanical and quartz. Have stopped doing so. Not willing to risk any watch to find out.

From those that I have tried, with a drop of detergent, the watch and bracelet came out shiny like new save the scratches.

So no, do it at your own risks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Hi G, 
How about you post a picture with the KAVENTSMANN family..... ? I think I'm not the only one who would like to see them all together... 
Please!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


So awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Hi G,
> How about you post a picture with the KAVENTSMANN family..... ? I think I'm not the only one who would like to see them all together...
> Please!
> Thanks a lot!


Agreed. He must have one whole arm of the family tree...

Line em up like it's Christmas and take a snap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Going to hit this with a polishing cloth in a few minutes, just to lighten up the dark lugs then that's it, I'll post more pictures after that, later today 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Good results after a long work

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Good results after a long work
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Thanks, it gave me a excuse to take a break from house guests a few times, over the 2 nights they were here, the hardest part was going back to the guests! I think I got a good result and for the watch I'm using, it seems that a combination of both the LOS & egg+vinegar worked well, I would like to know what grade of bronze the watch is made from though... It's fun doing this experimenting!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

Has anybody experienced silver patches?? Can't find anything on the web...









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

️ Interesting... I don't know, but I don't know much about this new hobby for me..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hi G,
> How about you post a picture with the KAVENTSMANN family..... ? I think I'm not the only one who would like to see them all together...
> Please!
> Thanks a lot!





Bendodds360 said:


> Agreed. He must have one whole arm of the family tree...
> 
> Line em up like it's Christmas and take a snap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, I have them spread out between offices. Here's what I have on hand:










So we're missing two 904 Triggers, a bronze Tigger and the Bronze Skull.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Unfortunately, I have them spread out between offices. Here's what I have on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........aaaaa........ I need a drink..... a mix..... scotch and vodka..... OMG ....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I bet that in Berlin at Kaventsmann shop you won’t find that many..... Amazing KAV’s collection G. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ddc1974 said:


> Has anybody experienced silver patches?? Can't find anything on the web...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works well... Is the only way I'm doing on every bronze watch I've ever had. There's no material taken from the watch an it's non chemical. Only result is a nearly black silver patch after you'r done. I've used it for removing natural patina on my Steinhart, Borealis and Aquadive.

edit:... Okay... I think I misunderstood you. Sorry for my not so good english.
So what I was talking about is a silver polishing cloth


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Ddc1974 said:


> Has anybody experienced silver patches?? Can't find anything on the web...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen silver before.... But what band and buckle is that? Looks good!

Sent from my Note


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks! Anyway... here's what's on today


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Quite the Kav collection. Kilos of watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoy your weekend bronzeheads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Unfortunately, I have them spread out between offices. Here's what I have on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW! That's awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

MakaveliSK said:


> Never seen silver before.... But what band and buckle is that? Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my Note


Heroic18 makes fantastic straps... the buckle is the OEM form Nethuns...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chunky Italian, Memphis Belle:









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Ddc1974 said:


> Has anybody experienced silver patches?? Can't find anything on the web...


I've seen that before. Seems to be the way salt water dries in the watch. Sometimes it leaves different patterns and marks. 
That's at least been what I've seen.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Unfortunately, I have them spread out between offices. Here's what I have on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one hell of a collection Graham,
And that has made my day. Especially with all those beautiful straps as well.
Best wishes 
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Enjoy your weekend bronzeheads!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one - but say, is that a rotary Aquadive or however they're called? Right there in the background


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice one - but say, is that a rotary Aquadive or however they're called? Right there in the background


It's an aquadive model 50. Just got it!









Amazing condition for a 40 plus watch.

Good eye you have 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13385125
> View attachment 13385129
> 
> G


Nice!!! Love also the roller buckle!
Have a great one!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Love my Zelos Mako bronze so much that I splurged for the dressy Gallant G4.
Patiently waiting for natural patina to develop.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This Zelos is nice. The handset also the indices are really nice. How do you like it? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

clarencek said:


> I've seen that before. Seems to be the way salt water dries in the watch. Sometimes it leaves different patterns and marks.
> That's at least been what I've seen.


Patterns emerged the day before a fresh lemon and salt bath with a thorough rinse...

Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> Unfortunately, I have them spread out between offices. Here's what I have on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I... I may hate you. In the most jealous, non threatening way. WOW.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Finally joined the bronze age.









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> This Zelos is nice. The handset also the indices are really nice. How do you like it?


Lovin it :-!

Not only I got the last one from Seriouswatches (excellent service BTW) but got a good price too for a pretty rare bronze dress watch.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

For those looking to dabble into bronze watches, check out this post in the Bargain thread....bronze Invicta still available in orange and burgundy for a mere 113$

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-7-2018-a-4604625-343.html#post46756135

Not a shameless plug...I'm debating getting the red one. :-s


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Nice!!! Love also the roller buckle!
> Have a great one!


Thanks Dobra, much appriciated 
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Dobra, much appriciated
> G


For you buckle guys (Gary), Michael just put out some new Kaventsmann bronze buckles. He'll engrave them too, if needed.










(Already picked up a few for some of my Dobras)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> It's an aquadive model 50. Just got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent find, Ben! I haven't seen an Aqua Depth Steel like that in 20+ years. Oddly enough, it was on a diver in Australia. Man, happy for you. You held out and found an outstanding one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks G. I'm 40 this year. I was after a watch with similar vintage. Very happy with the result

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13385125
> View attachment 13385129
> 
> G


How do you keep it so shiny and clean? I drool everytime I see this piece.

Sent from my Note


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Excellent find, Ben! I haven't seen an Aqua Depth Steel like that in 20+ years. Oddly enough, it was on a diver in Australia. Man, happy for you. You held out and found an outstanding one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks G. I'm turning 40 soon and I was after a watch of similar vintage. I'm quite happy with the result. Thanks for the kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ipse said:


> For those looking to dabble into bronze watches, check out this post in the Bargain thread....bronze Invicta still available in orange and burgundy for a mere 113$
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-7-2018-a-4604625-343.html#post46756135
> 
> Not a shameless plug...I'm debating getting the red one. :-s


I'm still Rockin my Blue version! I have it on now as a matter of fact... ... I wonder if I should get another and try to replace the bezel insert, I like the all bronze bezel look, but I'm not doing anything else to my Blue one! Sorry my tablet camera is really bad!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> How do you keep it so shiny and clean? I drool everytime I see this piece.
> 
> Sent from my Note


Thanks MakaveliSK,
Every 6/7 months I give it a polish with Silvo ( silver polish ) takes about 10/15 min. 
This watch is seriusly accurate. I even wear it with suits and it looks amazing.







G
Apologies for double post
- - - Updated - - -



MakaveliSK said:


> How do you keep it so shiny and clean? I drool everytime I see this piece.
> 
> Sent from my Note


Thanks MakaveliSK,
Every 6/7 months I give it a polish with Silvo ( silver polish ) takes about 10/15 min. 
This watch is seriusly accurate. I even wear it with suits and it looks amazing.







G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> For you buckle guys (Gary), Michael just put out some new Kaventsmann bronze buckles. He'll engrave them too, if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I LiKe bUcKLeS...
...aNd mY name is gARy tOO!








hmmmmm...*


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice natural patina coming along...









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ddc1974 said:


> Nice natural patina coming along...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome......!
Nice shots too


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

thewatchadude said:


>


Is that a 1965 or 1967 anniversary model?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow, amazing


USMC0321 said:


> Unfortunately, I have them spread out between offices. Here's what I have on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

thewatchadude said:


>


Now show us the rest of the story....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's been a while..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

Another all natural... i am loving this! Only 3 days of intermitent wear!









Enviado desde mi SM-G9650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

1967 anniversary bronze model.
Never heard of a 1965 bronze ?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

New addition to the household


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Hey Congrats! I like it! I'd really like to get in on the next release of the white / silver dial version. How do you like it? Does the lume work? How's it feel on the wrist?

TIA


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

thewatchadude said:


> 1967 anniversary bronze model.
> Never heard of a 1965 bronze ?


I was just going off the top of my head and had just looked at Meranom in the archive section so it was just a guess.. Thanks.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ Hey Congrats! I like it! I'd really like to get in on the next release of the white / silver dial version. How do you like it? Does the lume work? How's it feel on the wrist?
> 
> TIA


Doesn't feel any heavier of the wrist than the regular steel version and both are very comfy to the point you forget you are wearing them. The Horween strap straight out of the box is extremely supple, definitely the best OEM strap I've had.

It's hard to show in a picture but they have pulled off witchcraft with the green dial, depending on how the light hits it the thing can range from black to green to aqua teal or green golden in colour. If it's my eyes playing tricks then I'm booking myself in for an eye test. lol


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today enjoying the Poseidon, it wears very comfterble













G


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

thinking of taking the Helson Skindiver diving in October, the Prometheus & Benarus have already been a couple of times.







G


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I like those watches too. They're on my short list


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

This is my daily driver. Just perfect if you don't want to be concerned about scratches and like mesh bracelets.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


That's some awesomeness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


WOW YAnkeexpress,
Love all of them
Especially the Eterna, definetley going to add a Chris ward, and an Obris to my collection next year.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

In the den with my Benarus

























G


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

is it weird looking at my watch through the Mirror ?!! :roll: .
caught myself doing that today.. gotta admit. it looks cool .





very slowly picking up a tiny bit more Patina each time i wear it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> is it weird looking at my watch through the Mirror ?!! :roll: .
> caught myself doing that today.. gotta admit. it looks cool .


I guess since you've got the mother of all bronzos you get a free pass for being "weird" ;-)

Beautiful watch, love it!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13404235


Love it Clive, 
Sharp as usual.
G

- - - Updated - - -



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13404235


Love it Clive, 
Sharp as usual.
G
Apologies for double post


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I managed to pry the aquadive off my arm long enough to strap on a bronzo!

Hope your weekends rolling along nicely!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

For those of you who have done the egg & vinegar method of forced patina process, is it necessary to rinse of the watch when you remove it from the container? Thanks, Steve. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> For those of you who have done the egg & vinegar method of forced patina process, is it necessary to rinse of the watch when you remove it from the container? Thanks, Steve.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I usually rinse it and then polish it with microfiber cloth. Just feel like I get a more even patina that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... "Patina Play - What's your way?" ,  ...















- - - Updated - - -

... "Patina Play - What's your way?" ,  ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

eyeseem,
I really like the the one with the greenish marbling! How did you do that one? Thanks in advance, Steve. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Really love bronze













G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Really love bronze
> View attachment 13410453
> View attachment 13410457
> 
> G


Bronze watches...... my first addiction..... 
Never been addicted of anything in my whole life (except wife and daughter ).....

Hi, my name is Robert and I'm a Bronze Watches addicted ?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Roses are red, my Bronze turns to green..... 
We're all Bronze addicted.....
Well...... That's what I've seen....

Have a great one!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Roses are red, my Bronze turns to green.....
> We're all Bronze addicted.....
> Well...... That's what I've seen....
> 
> Have a great one!


Awesome,...Robert that should be our new thread motto!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> eyeseem,
> I really like the the one with the greenish marbling! How did you do that one? Thanks in advance, Steve.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


 Closed container for ab 1hr =Ammonia + Salt , though I went uneven - that was my idea at the moment ... ... degrease watch , put in container PaperTowel with Ammonia , put salt, put watch on salt , make sure watch in wet with ammonia , then put salt on the watch , cover with another paper towel wet with ammonia , cover container for ab 1 hr .... also you could build a support to suspend watch inside a container - to get only fume effects ) - I mean you could play it many ways


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> eyeseem,
> I really like the the one with the greenish marbling! How did you do that one? Thanks in advance, Steve.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


 Closed container for ab 1hr =Ammonia + Salt , though I went uneven - that was my idea at the moment ... ... degrease watch , put in container PaperTowel with Ammonia , put salt, put watch on salt , make sure watch in wet with ammonia , then put salt on the watch , cover with another paper towel wet with ammonia , cover container for ab 1 hr .... also you could build a support to suspend watch inside a container - to get only fume effects ) - I mean you could play it many ways


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

eyeseem said:


> Closed container for ab 1hr =Ammonia + Salt , though I went uneven - that was my idea at the moment ... ... degrease watch , put in container PaperTowel with Ammonia , put salt, put watch on salt , make sure watch in wet with ammonia , then put salt on the watch , cover with another paper towel wet with ammonia , cover container for ab 1 hr .... also you could build a support to suspend watch inside a container - to get only fume effects ) - I mean you could play it many ways


Great thanks for the info!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Would any of you switch out to one of the other 4?









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

rob.deledda said:


> Would any of you switch out to one of the other 4?
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


I'm liking the strap that it's on, alternately the one on the right.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rob.deledda said:


> Would any of you switch out to one of the other 4?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Nato & the tan one, also a strap with green and a contrasting stich to match the indices! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Why wouldn't you?


I'm torn between all of them in different ways.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rob.deledda said:


> I'm torn between all of them in different ways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


If you got 'em, then swap 'em....won't know until you try.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> If you got 'em, then swap 'em....won't know until you try.


I like the way you think.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

rob.deledda said:


> Would any of you switch out to one of the other 4?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go with something more vintage.... distressed..... a few cuts and marks on the leather..... 
But from all you have shown us.... I'd stick with the one you already use.... goes nice with the watch!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

rob.deledda said:


> Would any of you switch out to one of the other 4?


*Welcome to the Forum Rob!....& a Nice Bronze Watch too, I like the way the it's machined from a single block and the way the bezel slopes up to the crystal...

Cheers to ya! :-!*


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Thinking about getting this Yellowdog zulu as a 2-piece with brass hardware for my CdC Molon Labe. Good plan?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

SteamJ said:


> Thinking about getting this Yellowdog zulu as a 2-piece with brass hardware for my CdC Molon Labe. Good plan?
> 
> View attachment 13413779
> 
> ...


I don't think so, I have molon labe also and bronze will darken much faster than brass. Based on thickness of case two piece may be better just get bronze hardware.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Fossilbones said:


> I don't think so, I have molon labe also and bronze will darken much faster than brass. Based on thickness of case two piece may be better just get bronze hardware.


The hard part is getting a 2-piece with bronze hardware. This is the only strap maker I've found that came close and he only has brass hardware. Anyone know someone who will custom make a 2-piece zulu with bronze hardware?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

SteamJ said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so, I have molon labe also and bronze will darken much faster than brass. Based on thickness of case two piece may be better just get bronze hardware.
> ...


I can't find 2 piece leather NATO with bronze right now either however if you're heart is set on NATO you could look at StrapsCo and convert to single pass or get ahold of Alex at Tailored Watch Straps on Etsy, he makes horween leather straps with bronze hardware. I bought one from him and converted to single pass. He make single pass and 2 piece also.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

SteamJ said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so, I have molon labe also and bronze will darken much faster than brass. Based on thickness of case two piece may be better just get bronze hardware.
> ...


https://www.etsy.com/in-en/shop/TailoredWatchStraps?ref=s2-header-shopname

Here is link, Alex may custom make for you.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Here is link, Alex may custom make for you.[/QUOTE]

Not "may"; Alex might. "May" sounds like I am giving him permission.


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

Tony A.H said:


> is it weird looking at my watch through the Mirror ?!! :roll: .
> caught myself doing that today.. gotta admit. it looks cool .
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would too. Awesome watch.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SteamJ said:


> Thinking about getting this Yellowdog zulu as a 2-piece with brass hardware for my CdC Molon Labe. Good plan?
> 
> View attachment 13413779
> 
> ...


Yellowdog make really good quality straps Jason, 
But that one will make your watch sit very high on your wrist. I agree a 2 piece Zulu with removable buckle
Is the way to go
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SteamJ said:


> Thinking about getting this Yellowdog zulu as a 2-piece with brass hardware for my CdC Molon Labe. Good plan?
> 
> View attachment 13413779
> 
> ...


Yellowdog make really good quality straps Jason, 
But that one will make your watch sit very high on your wrist. I agree a 2 piece Zulu with removable buckle
Is the way to go
G

Oohh double post, apologies


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Erika’s original MN straps? I thought they looked cool. And comfortable, and the bronze hardware was a massive bonus. However... the 24mm one I like with bronze hardware use 150AUD. that’s a lot for an elastic strap. 

Any info would be great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Has anyone tried the Erika's original MN straps? I thought they looked cool. And comfortable, and the bronze hardware was a massive bonus. However... the 24mm one I like with bronze hardware use 150AUD. that's a lot for an elastic strap.
> 
> Any info would be great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found them to be extremely well made and the bronze hardware was a definite plus, possibly even worth the expense.

BUT, they also drove me insane with adjustments all day. The elasticity made it so I wrenched it down on my wrist, otherwise it just didn't feel secure. Never could find a comfortable middle. Probably just too used to wearing Maratac through the years.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Has anyone tried the Erika's original MN straps? I thought they looked cool. And comfortable, and the bronze hardware was a massive bonus. However... the 24mm one I like with bronze hardware use 150AUD. that's a lot for an elastic strap.
> 
> Any info would be great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 2 for my SS watches. Very comfortable. I'm still on the fence with the one with bronze: I prefer thicker straps for the bronzes and the expense.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Latest, and by far, the greatest addition to my bronze collection. H2O Kalmar 2, 8mm crystal, swapped hand set by Clemens and 30/24 suede-like strap. Haven't sized the rubber strap yet (enjoying this one too much currently!).


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Mine is starting to get some natural patina.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Latest, and buy far, the greatest addition to my bronze collection. H2O Kalmar 2, 8mm crystal, swapped hand set by Clemens and 30/24 suede-like strap. Haven't sized the rubber strap yet (enjoying this one too much currently!).


That's a tough looking watch. Grats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

kinglee said:


> Mine is starting to get some natural patina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some awesome natural patina for an Ocean One.
As I remember it was really hard to get some patina on my one, I'd owned several month ago.

But you've done a good job 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I got a new bronze piece incoming in the mail, but it's been held by customs for the past week... so I'll spam my old Hammerhead for now.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Has anyone tried the Erika's original MN straps? I thought they looked cool. And comfortable, and the bronze hardware was a massive bonus. However... the 24mm one I like with bronze hardware use 150AUD. that's a lot for an elastic strap.
> 
> Any info would be great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are fantastic Ben, when you get used to clamping it on
Seriously comfterble, waterproof and durable. In fact I just ordered another.













G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Thanks guys. Appreciate the input.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you take a look at the german Uhrforum. There's a Thread with more than 60 sites of pictures

https://uhrforum.de/threads/zeigethread-und-erfahrungsaustausch-zu-erika-baendern.308705/page-63

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

eyeseem said:


> View attachment 13424511
> View attachment 13424515


Noyce! We have similar tastes


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo day



















G


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Bronze









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Looking awesome!! What strap is that if you don't mind me asking?


Tickythebull said:


> OM Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Note


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

kinglee said:


> Mine is starting to get some natural patina.


Haha, I bet you say that to all the girls..... :-d:-d;-)


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Saw a copy of the "real McCoy" a couple of years back in the museum section of a Rolex boutique. And Clemens has it on his website for the longest time. I don't know what took me so long to pull the trigger but I finally did. The clean bronze is so beautiful that I'm not sure I want patina on it.

Thank you Mr Helberg














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> Saw a copy of the "real McCoy" a couple of years back in the museum section of a Rolex boutique. And Clemens has it on his website for the longest time. I don't know what took me so long to pull the trigger but I finally did. The clean bronze is so beautiful that I'm not sure I want patina on it.
> 
> Thank you Mr Helberg
> 
> ...


Nice, I'd have to wear it as a belt buckle though! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

It can double up as knuckle duster!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Christopher Ward has a new bronze semi-diver ("only" good to 150meters). Contains their manufacture handwound movement, chronometer certified to boot. Kind of expensive though.


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

m_cukman, that is Saweet! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

T3C said:


> Saw a copy of the "real McCoy" a couple of years back in the museum section of a Rolex boutique. And Clemens has it on his website for the longest time. I don't know what took me so long to pull the trigger but I finally did. The clean bronze is so beautiful that I'm not sure I want patina on it.
> 
> Thank you Mr Helberg
> 
> ...


I'd put a Goldfish in there!

The bottom shot looks like the Pope mobile, or reminds me of.....


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'd put a Goldfish in there!
> 
> The bottom shot looks like the Pope mobile, or reminds me of.....


I got worried when the wife saw it, said cute and started to play with it. She already hijacked from me a Frogman, Protrek and Seiko chronograph ...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> Saw a copy of the "real McCoy" a couple of years back in the museum section of a Rolex boutique. And Clemens has it on his website for the longest time. I don't know what took me so long to pull the trigger but I finally did. The clean bronze is so beautiful that I'm not sure I want patina on it.
> 
> Thank you Mr Helberg


I agree with you, it's a real gorgeous watch and I fully can understand you saying, the clean bronze is maybe more beautiful than patina on this masterpiece.

Look at me... I nabed me doing the un-patina thing on my Aquadive. I was just looking for distraction, even though I should have learned.
And so... But those polished edges and the brushed sides are so wonderfully opposite.










Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> I agree with you, it's a real gorgeous watch and I fully can understand you saying, the clean bronze is maybe more beautiful than patina on this masterpiece.
> 
> Look at me... I nabed me doing the un-patina thing on my Aquadive. I was just looking for distraction, even though I should have learned.
> And so... But those polished edges and the brushed sides are so wonderfully opposite.
> ...


The Aquadive is a great looking one. Certain watches are just so beautiful without the patina


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dipped in saltwater, now suspended in ammonia vaper... Can't wait to see the results 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> Saw a copy of the "real McCoy" a couple of years back in the museum section of a Rolex boutique. And Clemens has it on his website for the longest time. I don't know what took me so long to pull the trigger but I finally did. The clean bronze is so beautiful that I'm not sure I want patina on it.
> Thank you Mr Helberg


*Geeezzzzzzzz!!!! This Watch is soooo cool, Congrats, been wanting one, and will want to have one someday!
.....Just BeeeRoke now! *


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Geeezzzzzzzz!!!! This Watch is soooo cool, Congrats, been wanting one, and will want to have one someday!
> .....Just BeeeRoke now! *


Thanks! Hobbies such as this is what made the daily grind bearable


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

My forgotten skull ! After a good soda bath










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bam!...DHL just brought me the new Hammerhead Patina Chapter Ring version!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Bam Bam,there's no patina chapter ring version :-x. There's the forgotten lume bezel version that I have :-d which is just like yours other than the bezel


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey Bam Bam,there's no patina chapter ring version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the dial? Looks like obsidian.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> Riddim Driven said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bam Bam,there's no patina chapter ring version
> ...


Nevermind, I see now on second pic..reflecting palm leaves?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Fossilbones said:


> Nevermind, I see now on second pic..reflecting palm leaves?


Ding ding ding!!! Yes exactly! It's my "Hammerhead in the Tropics" pic.

Thank you!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey Bam Bam,there's no patina chapter ring version :-x. There's the forgotten lume bezel version that I have :-d which is just like yours other than the bezel


Negative, ghost rider

"Full lume ceramic bezel with 'patina' outer rehaut ring. Outer ring glows green instead of blue unlike the other models."

https://zeloswatches.com/collection...ack-with-ceramic-bezel?variant=12276393640025


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Negative, ghost rider
> 
> "Full lume ceramic bezel with 'patina' outer rehaut ring. Outer ring glows green instead of blue unlike the other models."
> 
> https://zeloswatches.com/collection...ack-with-ceramic-bezel?variant=12276393640025


*Double "D" is correct:
..."The Carpet matches the Drapes" :-x








(Huh, Probably should set the time by now, & now it's changing its date over...)*


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> Negative, ghost rider
> 
> "Full lume ceramic bezel with 'patina' outer rehaut ring. Outer ring glows green instead of blue unlike the other models."
> 
> https://zeloswatches.com/collection...ack-with-ceramic-bezel?variant=12276393640025


WHAAAAT!!! Well I'll be a monkey's uncle.....

That Bam Bam, wasn't kiddin'. :-d

Gotta dig mine out, light it up, & see about this.....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

First time using saltwater and ammonia treatment, it looks like I have a bezel insert issue by the 25 marker..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> WHAAAAT!!! Well I'll be a monkey's uncle.....
> 
> That Bam Bam, wasn't kiddin'. :-d
> 
> Gotta dig mine out, light it up, & see about this.....


*Ha!...no worries, ask my Wife, apparently, I'm absolutely always wrong about everything else in this entire World!

&...as I tried the watch on in front of her today, I exclaimed, don't worry, I can make money off of this one! Then I walked off, forgetting to set the time...

....(She just rolled her eyes)*


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

garydusa said:


> *Ha!...no worries, ask my Wife, apparently, I'm absolutely always wrong about everything else in this entire World!
> 
> &...as I tried the watch on in front of her today, I exclaimed, don't worry, I can make money off of this one! Then I walked off, forgetting to set the time...
> 
> ....(She just rolled her eyes)*


We must live in a parallel universe,....my wife has the same opinion and I'll bet my next retirement cheque that she has the identical eye roll!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post, again!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

“Don’t worry, I can make money off this one” wonder how many of us have tried that one on. Myself included. I remember reading somewhere on this forum a similar thing that made me smile, “my biggest fear is, when I die, my wife will sell my watches for what I TOLD her I paid for them” 

Have a great day gents! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

-How much for the GAW???? 
-My husband told me he bought it for 400$...... I'll sell it for 200....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I've thought about this on more than one occasion. Unless you leave instructions upon your departure, your watch collection will have little to no value and / or a major headache to liquidate with any viable return on the dollar. :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

got a new strap... and what else but I love this combo, should I say









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Finally, the customs released my parcel.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

konax said:


> Finally, the customs released my parcel. /QUOTE]
> 
> That looks really nice! How you liking it? I've been eyeballing San Martins on and off between eBay and Amazon for a while, seem well spec'd for the money. It appears they've even got an Oris Carl Brashear "homage" now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...344685?hash=item2600b0cf6d:g:mukAAOSwGCNbhRp5


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Gondar.









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> konax said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, the customs released my parcel. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow that bubble is awesome!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


>





Slm643 said:


> Wow that bubble is awesome!


*..and so is that Nethuns No.5! Very nice, fresh and clean too! When others are "force-force-forcing" their Patina's,...I've been thinking bout either removing Patina &/or treating a few of mine, just to have & keep a "Fresh & Clean" look (on a few). :think:
*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Just want to share with you guys my joy.....
My dream has come true..... I have a Kaventsmann on my wrist.... My bronze addiction finally ended with this Unique time piece.... only one made in the whole world...
Kaventsmann Achanturus !


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *..and so is that Nethuns No.5! Very nice, fresh and clean too! When others are "force-force-forcing" their Patina's,...I've been thinking bout either removing Patina &/or treating a few of mine, just to have & keep a "Fresh & Clean" look (on a few). :think:
> *


The No 5 is one of the most comfortable chunky watches due to its lug shape.

I used to forced the patina but nowadays I just let nature takes its course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Just want to share with you guys my joy.....
> My dream has come true..... I have a Kaventsmann on my wrist.... My bronze addiction finally ended with this Unique time piece.... only one made in the whole world...
> Kaventsmann Achanturus !


Wow, it's an absolute stunner, huge congratulations.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> Wow, it's an absolute stunner, huge congratulations.


Thank you very much! I have to take some more decent pictures to post though....
Have a great weekend guys, because I have?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Just want to share with you guys my joy.....
> My dream has come true..... I have a Kaventsmann on my wrist.... My bronze addiction finally ended with this Unique time piece.... only one made in the whole world...
> Kaventsmann Achanturus !


So happy for you mate! I'm glad it's everything you dreamed of. Don't be shy with the pictures. And let us know what strap you sit that bad boy on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Congrats Dobra! Amazing piece! Very jealous!!


Dobra said:


> Just want to share with you guys my joy.....
> My dream has come true..... I have a Kaventsmann on my wrist.... My bronze addiction finally ended with this Unique time piece.... only one made in the whole world...
> Kaventsmann Achanturus !


Sent from my Note


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Just want to share with you guys my joy.....
> My dream has come true..... I have a Kaventsmann on my wrist.... My bronze addiction finally ended with this Unique time piece.... only one made in the whole world...
> Kaventsmann Achanturus !


Very very cool Dobra, 
Stunning, and it suits you very well. Congrats, love it.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today really fancied a green dial.
Benny Green on wrist



















All natural patina.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I would like to thank all of you for your wonderful and kind words. I own this unique Time piece thanks to our friend Graham, aka USMC0321.
Now I still have to receive my last bronze piece ( ordered a few months ago) and I'm done looking for watches..... I got all I want and need.
Thanks a lot friends!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> I would like to thank all of you for your wonderful and kind words. I own this unique Time piece thanks to our friend Graham, aka USMC0321.
> Now I still have to receive my last bronze piece ( ordered a few months ago) and I'm done looking for watches..... I got all I want and need.
> Thanks a lot friends!


I need one of those buckles in my life... Where did you get that from Dobra?

Sent from my Note


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Same wonderful guy...... USMC0321


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> I would like to thank all of you for your wonderful and kind words. I own this unique Time piece thanks to our friend Graham, aka USMC0321.
> Now I still have to receive my last bronze piece ( ordered a few months ago) and I'm done looking for watches..... I got all I want and need.
> Thanks a lot friends!


Your Thanks are Gracious and True!....I gotta say, sometimes I'll refresh this thread over and over,...just to see what You, "Our Cigar Smoking Friend" Graham, and All the Regular Posters here have to say, or what you've just posted, or even, just to check if my own simple pics get "liked". This little Bronze club we have here, seems a little different than other long running threads that focus on only one watch or the like, it changes daily, like the Patina changes on our watches daily, it's very enjoyable, it's the first one I check out every day, &..it's the first one I post in. "Happy Labor Day" to All!

& Big Congrats on that New "Kav" Dobra!
Cheers! :-!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

My first bronze watch.
My Helson SD brass has company in the box now.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> My first bronze watch.
> My Helson SD brass has company in the box now.
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME to this thread Brian
You will enjoy it here, we are a very friendly bunch.
Huge congrats on your first bronze. 
We are seriusly addicted to bronze here, you will discover some very unique watches here & amazing people with amazing collections.
Enjoy my friend.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Your Thanks are Gracious and True!....I gotta say, sometimes I'll refresh this thread over and over,...just to see what You, "Our Cigar Smoking Friend" Graham, and All the Regular Posters here have to say, or what you've just posted, or even, just to check if my own simple pics get "liked". This little Bronze club we have here, seems a little different than other long running threads that focus on only one watch or the like, it changes daily, like the Patina changes on our watches daily, it's very enjoyable, it's the first one I check out every day, &..it's the first one I post in. "Happy Labor Day" to All!
> 
> & Big Congrats on that New "Kav" Dobra!
> Cheers! :-!


Patina is changing..... to green or to blue,
Friendships are starting....believe me is true,
We're all watch addicted ..... I've seen it because 
We all like great watches..... and specially bronze,
To Gary, to Graham to Ben and you all 
Respect to my friends who have bronze in their soul ....
I finish my poem with one small advice
Just keep posting pictures.... I won't ask you twice ?

I wish you all a Great Weekend!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Have I told you about my new Kav??????
 Just so happy!


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

T3C said:


> Saw a copy of the "real McCoy" a couple of years back in the museum section of a Rolex boutique. And Clemens has it on his website for the longest time. I don't know what took me so long to pull the trigger but I finally did. The clean bronze is so beautiful that I'm not sure I want patina on it.
> 
> Thank you Mr Helberg
> 
> ...


This looks epic!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...Here's the Post that started it all! Thanks to "bigclive2011"!! :-!*


bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Gino.
It's been a crazy busy couple of weeks. It's been hard to find the time to post in the other group.
Also I'm not sure it was the right place for me to be.

I love the bronze and for sure it's a keeper.

Cheers.....Brian



Watchcollector21 said:


> WELCOME to this thread Brian
> You will enjoy it here, we are a very friendly bunch.
> Huge congrats on your first bronze.
> We are seriusly addicted to bronze here, you will discover some very unique watches here & amazing people with amazing collections.
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Have I told you about my new Kav??????
> Just so happy!


What're you doing to that tree?? Glad you like it; it's much deserved... deserved much?... deserv-èd...?

Whatever. Looks good on you.

Thank you for the awesome strap and Jag fob! I put the strap on my newest Triggerfish and aged the dress-blue buttons to match the owner/operator. Can't believe you sourced those... very thoughtful!

Thank you again and enjoy the Acanthurus!










If there's a watch you're on the fence about keeping, try one of Dobras straps... it'll become a whole new watch. Truly incredible.

Thanks for the sentiments Gary. One of the best guys on the forum.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Your Thanks are Gracious and True!....I gotta say, sometimes I'll refresh this thread over and over,...just to see what You, "Our Cigar Smoking Friend" Graham, and All the Regular Posters here have to say, or what you've just posted, or even, just to check if my own simple pics get "liked". This little Bronze club we have here, seems a little different than other long running threads that focus on only one watch or the like, it changes daily, like the Patina changes on our watches daily, it's very enjoyable, it's the first one I check out every day, &..it's the first one I post in. "Happy Labor Day" to All!
> 
> & Big Congrats on that New "Kav" Dobra!
> Cheers! :-!


Thank you for this post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey Dobra, congratulations also on my part. This Acanthurus seems to fit your wrist very well and is also looking really really cool. Seems you reached the part you was looking for so long.

But I wonder what will be the bronze watch you have incoming 

Here're a new picture of mine
(that alloy aquadive has used is really hard to patinate naturally)


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Have I told you about my new Kav??????
> Just so happy!


Looks awesome! Love that bezel!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks a lot my friend!
I love it!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Hey Dobra, congratulations also on my part. This Acanthurus seems to fit your wrist very well and is also looking really really cool. Seems you reached the part you was looking for so long.
> 
> But I wonder what will be the bronze watch you have incoming
> 
> ...


Hi Goblin,
Thanks a lot for the compliments .
Your Aquadive looks amazing ???!
Yeah, I have the same problem with my Gruppo Ardito..... hard to patinate naturally


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Beasto, im out of bronze from some time
We wait for a petram to come 

Congrats Dobra, that Kev is awesome as all they are, suits you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> My incoming one should be my Petram...
> Here is one picture..... Hope it will arrive soon.....


*OMG!....How cool is that!
*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Erased...... Have a great one guys!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Beasto, im out of bronze from some time
> We wait for a petram to come
> 
> Congrats Dobra, that Kev is awesome as all they are, suits you
> ...


We'll have them soon..... I pray ?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Hi Gary,
> Thanks for the compliments!
> Nope that's mine..... we designed it together, me and Henrik. We used a mixture of what Graham have, features of his KAV's. And here it is a beast!
> I don't have it yet, Henrik (Petram) shipped it last week. Pictures were taken before shipping
> Thanks!


Holy ****e! You got a Petram and a Kav? I need to stop coming to this thread.... It makes me want to buy more and more bronze watches and up game. Can't wait to see more pics of it!!!!

Here is my Gruppo Gamma on a new canvas strap rocking a Rolko buckle.

Sent from my Note


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This Petram is a stunner 
If this crystal is a saphire, and I would wear it, every door frame would get knocked down 

I'm excited to see your first wristshots...

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Petram has been producing sweet pieces, besides Graham, I think Vesire has/had a Petra’s piece as well. Man, there’s a lot of unique pieces here lately & couple of Great strap makers (Dobra & Vesire) hanging on this thread too. Keep it up Guys!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Pic credit to Dobra!

...which one is Graham,..or did he take the actual pic?*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hi Goblin,
> Thanks a lot for the compliments .
> Your Aquadive looks amazing ???!
> Yeah, I have the same problem with my Gruppo Ardito..... hard to patinate naturally
> ...


Left me speechless and breathless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hi Gary,
> Thanks for the compliments!
> Nope that's mine..... we designed it together, me and Henrik. We used a mixture of what Graham have, features of his KAV's. And here it is a beast!
> I don't have it yet, Henrik (Petram) shipped it last week. Pictures were taken before shipping
> Thanks!


Absolutely awsome watch Dobra.
I see you have gone a bit conservative on this one, you are not going to get noticed with this one ??
Love it mate
Gino


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Helson Skindiver this afternoon. Patina coming very nicely but slowly.













G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Absolutely awsome watch Dobra.
> I see you have gone a bit conservative on this one, you are not going to get noticed with this one
> Love it mate
> Gino


Yup..... I'll try hiding it under my shirt sleeve.... 
Thanks Gino!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Let's not start beating the Petram drum yet... I have no wish to hijack this thread and this is the last I'm going to say on it, BUT since these beautiful pics are now getting thrown around, THIS needs to be said:

Yes, I own three Petrams; I HAVE one. Vesire OWNS one, he HAS none. Same with Dobra.

What we have in common is horsesh*t stories, a tracking number (which lead to unsent watches), and broken promises. This is AFTER refunds were forced by InterPol and my agency putting pressure on PayPal. All in, about 4hrs of phone calls and cashed-in favors.

Hate to be a Debbie-downer, but I don't want ANYONE to fall for the pics, 'cause that may be all you'll ever get. You'll notice he stopped posting.

I have made every attempt to right any wrong done to anyone who saw posts of his watches on my wrist and thought "need me one of those". IF my watches ever arrive, they will never be seen on this forum. I will use them for what they are; the worlds most aggravating and expensive door-stops. I may place one at 1000yds just to see if I 'still got it'.

If it looks and sounds too good to be true; it is. Here's the 'latest' tracking # so all can partake:

RR161877338DK

As you were... carry on.

Oh... here's a bronze, lol:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

True, what I have is a few pictures..... from start to end.... Of building the watch....
Well..... if it's going to happen OK, if not.... I have my dream watch anyway and I'm ZEN.
So "I'll carry on" 
Have a great one guys!
"Door stopper......"


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^^^ Revamped with tracking number

** re-read***

Okay, I'm done.

Carry on.

Feel like I owe something for the space though...

Same bronze different light:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Let's not start beating the Petram drum yet... I have no wish to hijack this thread and this is the last I'm going to say on it, BUT since these beautiful pics are now getting thrown around, THIS needs to be said:
> 
> Yes, I own three Petrams; I HAVE one. Vesire OWNS one, he HAS none. Same with Dobra.
> 
> ...





vesire said:


> Beasto, im out of bronze from some time
> We wait for a petram to come
> 
> Congrats Dobra, that Kev is awesome as all they are, suits you





Dobra said:


> True, what I have is a few pictures..... from start to end.... Of building the watch....
> Well..... if it's going to happen OK, if not.... I have my dream watch anyway and I'm ZEN.
> So "I'll carry on"
> Have a great one guys!
> "Door stopper......"


Thank You for sharing your experiences & We are all standing with all three of you.

WoW!...for me, reality just re-entered the room, hopefully "this too shall pass" (& soon).

Please, Keep us Updated...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Like you said Dobra, if all else fails you have that boss KAV. 

Fingers crossed your other arrives safe and sound. 

Since I found this site a year ago, I have bought 7 watches and sold three. Everyone I have done business with has been a complete gentleman. It’s a shame to have the good name of others Tarnished. 

We’ll be watching your mailbox with you mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Athos, Porthos & Aramis....Wearing bronze armour....
En garde!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Let's not start beating the Petram drum yet... I have no wish to hijack this thread and this is the last I'm going to say on it, BUT since these beautiful pics are now getting thrown around, THIS needs to be said:
> 
> Yes, I own three Petrams; I HAVE one. Vesire OWNS one, he HAS none. Same with Dobra.
> 
> ...


Feel sorry about the whole thing man. It takes away a whole lot of fun. Hope it turns out alright for all of you.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

T3C said:


> Feel sorry about the whole thing man. It takes away a whole lot of fun. Hope it turns out alright for all of you.


Nah, fun is still here?
I'll correct one thing though.... just erase all the pictures posted with his watch and let's enjoy what we love..... our hobby for great quality watches and our friendship here on this wonderful thread!

Did I told you guys about my new Kav????
In case I didn't..... here's a picture!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Nah, fun is still here?
> I'll correct one thing though.... just erase all the pictures posted with his watch and let's enjoy what we love..... our hobby for great quality watches and our friendship here on this wonderful thread!
> 
> Did I told you guys about my new Kav????
> In case I didn't..... here's a picture!


The dial on that thing is stunning. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Nah, fun is still here?
> I'll correct one thing though.... just erase all the pictures posted with his watch and let's enjoy what we love..... our hobby for great quality watches and our friendship here on this wonderful thread!
> 
> Did I told you guys about my new Kav????
> In case I didn't..... here's a picture!


I can see this is the flavour of the month :-!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yep, it hasn't ruined the sport for me at all. I didn't gamble more than I could afford to lose, Dobra got a Kav and we'll figure something out for Vesire.

I've already slipped into something a little more bronzy and less comfortable and am shortening my lifespan in the best way I know how.

Have a great evening gents. You're all outstanding.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Pic credit to Dobra!
> 
> ...which one is Graham,..or did he take the actual pic?*


I wish I had a picture with him wearing one of my straps.... This one is just one that I have found on the internet.... I thought it will be funny!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I wish I had a picture with him wearing one of my straps.... This one is just one that I have found on the internet.... I thought it will be funny!


That's the JW GROM; a Polish Counter-terrorism Unit. Good guys, but not the same thing.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not sure when or if anybody sleeps around here...








(Old pic)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> I'm not sure when or if anybody sleeps around here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha..... it's almost 3AM..... Still with you guys..... Over and OUT.
See you guys tomorrow..... or today or..... yeah you guys know what I mean...
Nice picture Gary!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> I'm not sure when or if anybody sleeps around here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an 8 Month old daughter. Sleep is indeed a luxury...










Another oldie...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I put the Hammerhead on a black shark mesh - cool or not?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

konax said:


> I put the Hammerhead on a black shark mesh - cool or not?


I can't decide. It sort of works.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I like it.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

konax said:


> I put the Hammerhead on a black shark mesh - cool or not?


Very surprising but it actually doesn't look bad at all. I would have never believed it, if I hadn't seen it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Feel you bros, the last piece of bronze i have is this bezel










My petram was great, just the glass brocke and i sent it for repairs, silly me
It hurts bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanham (Aug 30, 2018)

two days at the beach.....
The one with the leather strap (last one) is when new, 7 days ago... the other two are after a weekend at the beach


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@ Graham, @ Dobra, @ Vesire
sad to read such a thing. I'm not sure if I understood it right, because I'm, not so good with english.
So, please let me know if I can help you guys. Dänemark is next to my country. So it would be a couple of hundret kilometers or so, but I guess you're talking about thousands of bucks.

If it is about shipping or what else maybe I could help

So, we need the pictures of those watches an your wrists 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin, your support it’s very much appreciated!
If it would’ve been only shipping issues.....
It’s has been a long period of waiting, unanswered emails and broken promises....and again lies and lies....
Even if i receive my promised watch, should I post pictures???? The part of me who join this forum to enjoy wonderful discussions and watching pictures with all the wonderful timepieces out there wants to (I didn’t even received it and I posted 2 pictures....when it comes to massive bronze watches I become so excited ) but the other part of me who got left with a bitter taste ..... not really.
In the meantime I’ll wait and.....wait
Thanks to all you guys for your support and understanding.... This is what our forum should be all about, wonderful watches and great people.
Have a great day wherever you guys are !
Greetings from the humid Montreal!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Again with the Fondale


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Armida:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My Numero Zero...... should I keep it???


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dobra said:


> My Numero Zero...... should I keep it???


Yes definately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

New Kaventsmann Bronze/Damascus buckles


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> New Kaventsmann Bronze/Damascus buckles


They really are masters of detail. The central pin looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> They really are masters of detail. The central pin looks amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.... masters of detail...... that's why the price!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Yup.... masters of detail...... that's why the price!


There is a titanium one for sale atm. Wish I had a bit more cash, I'd snap it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> There is a titanium one for sale atm. Wish I had a bit more cash, I'd snap it up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is it for sale if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Note


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

All of these beautiful pieces are starting to make me want one. Oh the agony!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

CLMacPherson said:


> All of these beautiful pieces are starting to make me want one. Oh the agony!


That saying about resistance being futile certainly applies.
Take your time to find the right one for you and then jump into the pool with the rest of us,..you're gonna like it!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post again.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> My Numero Zero...... should I keep it???


My vote is solidly on the "keep it" side. It's a stellar watch and fits you to a T.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Another flaming duplicate post.


----------



## pmerc (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi All, Just received my first: bronze Zelos Hammerhead. I would definitely be interested and appreciate any suggestions for strap options (hopefully with bronze hardware) that can take some water. I like the rubber strap it came on as I tend to get my watches wet. I think that maybe leather and canvas may be out for me unfortunately, any other suggestions?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

pmerc said:


> Hi All, Just received my first: bronze Zelos Hammerhead. I would definitely be interested and appreciate any suggestions for strap options (hopefully with bronze hardware) that can take some water. I like the rubber strap it came on as I tend to get my watches wet. I think that maybe leather and canvas may be out for me unfortunately, any other suggestions?











Just an idea . Congrats for your Hammerhead


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

pmerc said:


> Hi All, Just received my first: bronze Zelos Hammerhead. I would definitely be interested and appreciate any suggestions for strap options (hopefully with bronze hardware) that can take some water. I like the rubber strap it came on as I tend to get my watches wet. I think that maybe leather and canvas may be out for me unfortunately, any other suggestions?


Well, if leather and canvas are "out for you", for whatever reason, then that limits your options somewhat. You may want to consider a NATO/ZULU.


----------



## pmerc (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you, that was what I was thinking as well


----------



## pmerc (Jun 20, 2007)

Still learning the ropes here. 
Been wearing this just over a week, some nice patina forming already.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm a bit like you pmerc. I'm not a big leather fan. I haven't really worn much canvas, but I do love my isofranes and zulus. Zulus with bronze hardware are easy to find. I quick google search will sort that. Pretty sure I got s few off eBay. The only difference is the quality of the hardware.










One of mine on a sand coloured Zulu.

Enjoy the ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

pmerc said:


> Hi All, Just received my first: bronze Zelos Hammerhead. I would definitely be interested and appreciate any suggestions for strap options (hopefully with bronze hardware) that can take some water. I like the rubber strap it came on as I tend to get my watches wet. I think that maybe leather and canvas may be out for me unfortunately, any other suggestions?


I found the Hammerhead to be quite tall on a NATO, but a two piece zulu or an isofrane-style rubber match it very well


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Pontvs says : "It's 3 O'clock somewhere!" ...


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

After trawling through all 570 pages of this (great) thread, a decision (and a brief resume for anyone who starts at the end!)

1. There are some awesome watches and stunning straps out there.

2. Types of "copper alloy" patinate differently.

copper + tin is traditionally called "bronze", it has a reddish tone and turns brown over time, most commonly CuSn6 or CuSn8. 
Cusn8 is 92% copper and 8% tin
Cusn6 is 94% copper and 6% tin, more copper so appears more reddish.

Copper + aluminum is aluminum bronze, turns grayish over time, but very slowly.

Brass is a generic term that refers to a wide range of copper + Zinc alloys. There are over 60 different types of brass specified by EN (European Norm) Standards. Un-laquered it patinates fast, bright golden to start, it turns darker golden and eventually dark brown over time.

However the zinc in Brass can leach out so is not recommended for prolonged immersion in a marine environment, eg below the waterline on boat fittings like seacocks but seems to be ok for musical instruments, portholes, clocks and watches- Well, no reports yet of pink crumbling cases.

Patination of all copper alloys can be accelerated with the sulphur released from a squished hard boiled eggs or with vapour from a small container of hot vinegar sealed in ziplock bags for several hours. Ammonia vapour can also be used but is more harsh.

Environment is also important for natural patination - A seawater or a salty environment will accelerate patination; a surface oxidation which can be removed with cape cod polishing cloths or a paste made from flour,vinegar and a small amount of salt.

Olive oil and or beeswax can stop or slow patination once you are happy.

I decided I quite liked the patina of old brass- and it seemed an inexpensive way to try a non steel diver. I'm hooked - Benarus Moray, solid bezel, 40mm, ok seiko movement , lovely gentle domed sapphire crystal, 300m WR, with a brilliant all night lume. £269 inc shipping! Thanks to everyone on here for showing what's around. Mike. (Now.......... that Eterna is looking very good...)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


*This puppy is the "Kav Hadal"! Im not sure the peeps recognize what you've got there on your wrist!...I remember the "Fire Sale" of really nice watches you sold to get this piece. How's bout a little review/specs/more pics or an update on this ones life with Graham. It's a beautiful beast!  *


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *This puppy is the "Kav Hadal"! Im not sure the peeps recognize what you've got there on your wrist!...I remember the "Fire Sale" of really nice watches you sold to get this piece. How's bout a little review/specs/more pics or an update on this ones life with Graham. It's a beautiful beast!  *


Yup, Gary is right..... we all waiting ?!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*As for Me, I should eat better...(actually this Place is Great!)








...but I really should eat a lil' better :think:*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Only today.... tomorrow is BBQ time.....cigar anyone????


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I remember the fire sale too Gary. I had just bought a watch so my slush fund was empty... I had to watch them all come and go... distressing time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yep, the Hadal II. It's probably my most worn watch... I just don't post it that often since I think most will get bored. I'll post up some pics/specs/thoughts when I wear it next.

This is what's on the wrist today:









Probably going to have another fire sale soon... fill up that money pit you see in the background.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Makes me want to get back into the metal working I took in high school but never followed through with!

Nah I'll just get a new watch next year! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep, the Hadal II. It's probably my most worn watch... I just don't post it that often since I think most will get bored. I'll post up some pics/specs/thoughts when I wear it next.
> 
> This is what's on the wrist today:
> 
> ...


RS8..... yup, a lot of feed to do ?.
Great watch, amazing background!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Makes me want to get back into the metal working I took in high school but never followed through with!
> 
> Nah I'll just get a new watch next year!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Makes me go in something more ....let's say..... illegal 
 just joking!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *As for Me, I should eat better...(actually this Place is Great!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Main St... love the Coop!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


USMC0321 said:



On Main St... love the Coop!

Click to expand...

HA Ha Ha!....What, um, What,
.....um, yea, it was the one on Main st.







*


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Jumping on the Heroic18 band wagon.  I struggle every day NOT putting this watch on.










Sent from my Note


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

T3C said:


>


These patina up fastest! Au natural.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

sexy trio : VDB P1000 BRONZE, 2013 Military Finish & BlackPvd , - "Good Sunday All !" ... thyConstantine


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Something Deutsche:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@knightRider

This dial is so cool. It is also made of bronze I guess? So because of it's airtightness (is it called so?) it doesn't patinate - right? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

miketheteeth said:


> After trawling through all 570 pages of this (great) thread, a decision (and a brief resume for anyone who starts at the end!)
> 
> 1. There are some awesome watches and stunning straps out there.
> 
> ...


I couldn't put it better myself Mike,
I love the moray, especially with the green dial.







This is my one. 44mm with the ETA movement.
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> @knightRider
> 
> This dial is so cool. It is also made of bronze I guess? So because of it's airtightness (is it called so?) it doesn't patinate - right?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Yes, bronze. I don't think it will patina, but don't mind if it does 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Yes, bronze. I don't think it will patina, but don't mind if it does
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Can't get more bronze than that one. Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Can't get more bronze than that one. Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Full bronze 🤫


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

Benny Green- That's one I would have considered if they were still available- have you polished yours?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> These patina up fastest! Au natural.


Yes this one patinates very well on its own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

miketheteeth said:


> Benny Green- That's one I would have considered if they were still available- have you polished yours?


Last time I polished it was last year summer, but I am a natural patina guy, don't mind how long it takes but it's my sweat my activities, patina to me. 
Love to see others force patina though. The only one I have that I like polished and shiny is my Anonimo 
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

2 meetings in central London today, with me Anonimo polluce 455 magnum



















G


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Last time I polished it was last year summer, but I am a natural patina guy, don't mind how long it takes but it's my sweat my activities, patina to me.
> Love to see others force patina though. The only one I have that I like polished and shiny is my Anonimo
> Cheers
> G


I did a 3 hour egg treatment to loose the initial shine then just wore it- 2 weeks in......


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

T3C said:


> Yes this one patinates very well on its own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup, because if im not mistaken Ward uses Cusn6 instead of CuSn8 which has a higher percentage of copper than Cusn8, approx 94/6 against 92/8.
Love the bronze Trident, too bad im in the middle of both sizes, needs a 40/41mm version like the new C65 vintage.


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Only today.... tomorrow is BBQ time.....cigar anyone????


Great shot, eat health |>


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

miketheteeth said:


> I did a 3 hour egg treatment to loose the initial shine then just wore it- 2 weeks in......
> View attachment 13466297


Looks amazing Mike,
Love that dial, awsome combo.
G


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Bronze beater , this serves as an UltraBeater for the real heavy-duty projects - only gets sexier ... thyConstantine


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Fantastic collection and photo.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


This watch and patina is badass!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Newly arrived Tudor BBB! Absolutely love this watch. Been lurking on this this thread for the past couple months enjoying all the great pics providing so much inspiration so it's quite awesome to now contribute toward such a great thread!

I quickly swapped the Tudor strap(which is lovely by the way) for my own! 

























Love the slightly curved crystal too...


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Level.5x said:


> Newly arrived Tudor BBB! Absolutely love this watch. Been lurking on this this thread for the past couple months enjoying all the great pics providing so much inspiration so it's quite awesome to now contribute toward such a great thread!
> 
> I quickly swapped the Tudor strap(which is lovely by the way) for my own!
> 
> ...


Great choice! Love that strap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Wooden_spoon said:


> Great choice! Love that strap too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Level.5x said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 13468311
> 
> ...


if you love it so much, take that sticker off the caseback and commit!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

taike said:


> if you love it so much, take that sticker off the caseback and commit!


I can't believe I just removed MY sticker because a guy on a watch forum told me to 'commit'. I hope you're happy...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Level.5x said:


> I can't believe I just removed MY sticker because a guy on a watch forum told me to 'commit'. I hope you're happy...


would it make you more comfortable if I pretended to be a gal?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

taike said:


> would it make you more comfortable if I pretended to be a gal?


Nope...but youre lucky I carefully inspected the watch earlier today.

...that lume shot tho! ?

I liked my Ball Fireman Racer's blue enamel '6, 9, and 12' but now I have numerals that glow in the dark.

Not bad lume power either...though im not very skilled at taking pics in the dark...









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A very classy addition to the thread indeed. Grats level.5x. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Now I'll rough it up again with something less refined...




























Have a great day bronzeheads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@Level.5x

I don't love just the strap, I live the whole watch. It is one of those perfect watches for me.
Hope you hold us updated with this one. As I remember we don't have it here yet


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A nice compliment to bronze... Clockwork Synergy "Dapper Collection" bomber in auburn.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sweet Combo "Double D"! (love the nickname for ya!:-!)*


dumberdrummer said:


> A nice compliment to bronze... Clockwork Synergy "Dapper Collection" bomber in auburn.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

garydusa said:


> *Sweet Combo "Double D"! (love the nickname for ya!:-!)*


Thanks, and I'm a man who loves his "Double Ds", so that nickname is A-OK by me, lol!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> Newly arrived Tudor BBB! Absolutely love this watch. Been lurking on this this thread for the past couple months enjoying all the great pics providing so much inspiration so it's quite awesome to now contribute toward such a great thread!
> 
> I quickly swapped the Tudor strap(which is lovely by the way) for my own!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Lovely choice for the strap

Mine says hello










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Is that a bronze pen? 🤤

I haven't found one yet. Only got a brass one... 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Is that a bronze pen? ?
> 
> I haven't found one yet. Only got a brass one...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


County Comm has limited bronze releases once in awhile. I believe they ship internationally.

Otherwise, Kaventsmann will make one for you. Don't usually carry those around though.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

T3C said:


> Congrats! Lovely choice for the strap
> 
> Mine says hello
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! Any forced patina used on it? I'm thinking of picking up some vinegar just for a little fuming to remove the shine.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> County Comm has limited bronze releases once in awhile. I believe they ship internationally.
> 
> Otherwise, Kaventsmann will make one for you. Don't usually carry those around though.


Now i'v seen it all...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> County Comm has limited bronze releases once in awhile. I believe they ship internationally.
> 
> Otherwise, Kaventsmann will make one for you. Don't usually carry those around though.


Thanks. I love the clear and straight design of this pen.
One thing is for sure - if I ever will order a kaventsmann, this pen will be on the list too 

Right now I'm in on a kickstarter project. It's called Kensa and a fully brass pen. It'll be my second one.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> Thanks! Any forced patina used on it? I'm thinking of picking up some vinegar just for a little fuming to remove the shine.


It's natural and darker than what the pic could show. Let us know how your vinegar fuming goes.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


I dont mind a bronze zippo as well but it's as rare as hen's teeth as well


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I had a quick look for a bronze zippo the other day, I could only find brass... guess I need to look harder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns skull:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty nice for only $121.







And no logo engraved on the case


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I had a quick look for a bronze zippo the other day, I could only find brass... guess I need to look harder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let me know if you found one


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> let me know if you found one


So, I guess we need to gear up with bronze tools 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

And top it off with a bronze Leica M


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Proud owner of a traffic light.......
Have a great one friends!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O/Helberg CH6 on PVD mesh.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Proud owner of a traffic light.......
> Have a great one friends!


Mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Quick advise..... When it's Makara, STOP!

Nice Trafic Light!!!! ?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Quick advise..... When it's Makara, STOP!
> 
> Nice Trafic Light!!!! ��


And I fell for the v2 
But there's still hope yet 

PS btw it's a very apt and hilarious comment


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

After an apple cider vinegar fuming...about 8 hrs. It just dulled it a little but still a 'bright yellowish' color. (1st pic)

And then after 4 hrs of boiled egg treatment, I really started seeing some dark spots forming. (Pics 2,3,4). Really like this technique more. Just want it to be dark all over more. The lugs look awesome! May do one more 4 hr egg session tonight and let it be!!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it looks good at this stage. Enough patina but not too much.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Doesn't this watch patinate quick enough via the natural way?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Doesn't this watch patinate quick enough via the natural way?


Bronze Tudors are known for very slow, but very even natural patina.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

thx... Okay. Doesn't know so yet.

I assumed that they patina fast because of some pictures with real dark patina I've seen online.

But the Tudor lioks amazing just the way it is at the moment. I definitely would wear it in this way


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good to know if I win the lottery! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

For me the same.
Tudor is at the list.... The longer I've been watching this thread, as longer this list becomes


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd say give it a couple of months of daily wear for the patina to develop. That's my experience anyway.

Steinhart's bronzes are the worst. Most difficult to patinate. And forced patina would require minutes instead of seconds in almost undiluted LoS.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> I'd say give it a couple of months of daily wear for the patina to develop. That's my experience anyway.
> 
> Steinhart's bronzes are the worst. Most difficult to patinate. And forced patina would require minutes instead of seconds in almost undiluted LoS.


This is a Steinhart, I owned about a year ago. The patina was very even, and no way greenish. Is just was getting a bit darker and a little bit of gray.

I wore it serveral month, nearly every day. Tomorrow I take a look for another picture

... So, yes - it was very slow


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it real solid bronze? Or bronze looking coating? Seems like a cool base to use as a mod



yankeexpress said:


> Pretty nice for only $121.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

As far as I know it's solid bronze. It doesn't say plated or coated or colored. 
PS... It says "bronze case" right on the case back.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Goblin77 said:


> Doesn't this watch patinate quick enough via the natural way?


I read that it's actually slower as well. Being my first Bronze watch, I'm a little impatient. If this was my 2nd or 3rd bronze watch, I'd probably just let it age naturally but the forced patina seemed like a fun thing to try out. So far, the egg treatment is the way to go!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Couple new pics after the last two days' 8hr vinegar treatment and 4hr egg treatment...

















I also made this Haas Barenia calf strap as I'm intrigued to pair a leather that is famous for it's patina-bility with a bronze watch. I always associated this Hermes-related leather with dress watches but thought I'd give it a try. I couldn't decide whether I liked it more with Dark Brown stitching or the lighter tan stitching so I made one piece of each - lol. I think I like the tan thread more. This leather darkens really quickly so this lighter thread will contrast even more over time. I could use olive thread too which might be a later project!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Black thread would be a good fit also, withe the second hand that is.! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*looks Great, but Be Gentle & Careful, that's Aluminum Bronze! Aluminum will corrode with acids (porosity). I remember a couple months ago on the forums a member who ruined his Black Bay doing that..(metal corrosion, seals, Bezel froze solid) wish I could remember what thread that was in, maybe the Public forum? Anyone remember where?*


Level.5x said:


> Couple new pics after the last two days' 8hr vinegar treatment and 4hr egg treatment...
> 
> View attachment 13476049
> 
> ...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *looks Great, but Be Gentle & Careful, that's Aluminum Bronze! Aluminum will corrode with acids (porosity). I remember a couple months ago on the forums a member who ruined his Black Bay doing that..(metal corrosion, seals, Bezel froze solid) wish I could remember what thread that was in, maybe the Public forum? Anyone remember where?*


That's....not good. Missed that thread! Did he dip it in vinegar, ammonia, or LoS? I can't really see the vapors causing that much corrosion that seals start degrading. I'm not an expert though so I guess I'll leave mine alone!

This makes me wonder though...how does this effect warranties??? I'm sure this has been asked before.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> That's....not good. Missed that thread! Did he dip it in vinegar, ammonia, or LoS? I can't really see the vapors causing that much corrosion that seals start degrading. I'm not an expert though so I guess I'll leave mine alone!
> 
> This makes me wonder though...how does this effect warranties??? I'm sure this has been asked before.


Gary's right, alumi-bronze is an awesome material, but I've bought many pieces that were burned by the previous owner. Had to micro-peel them.

Even my Energia says various chemicals can have a nice effect, BUT they don't recommend it... i.e. won't be covered under warranty.

Yes, forced patina wrecks your seals. No way around it. I change the look of my watches constantly, usually with fumes and citric. I rarely dip my watches in anything. Even with this care, my seals last about six months to a year as opposed to two.

I came back from a trip with this one and just changed the seals out. The crown seal was completely trashed... lasted about 8 months. This is usually the first to go on bronze, especially since most of us wear them in rotation and set them more often than the average person.

Fun to play with, but learn to do the maintenance, pay out of pocket, or leave it alone.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Gary's right, alumi-bronze is an awesome material, but I've bought many pieces that were burned by the previous owner. Had to micro-peel them.
> 
> Even my Energia says various chemicals can have a nice effect, BUT they don't recommend it... i.e. won't be covered under warranty.
> 
> ...


How much forced patina are we talking about? And how do you know you've caused damage? At this point, I think I'm just going to let it age naturally. I saw this pic on Hodinkee and want it to get this dark:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have nothing against those that want to speed up the process, that's just human nature.

however, me personally I love the durability and the constant evolution of bronze. Wear it. Swim in it. Sweat in it. Enjoy it! With my other watches, even though they are modest compared to some here, I'm careful and baby them a bit. DLC will scratch, stainless gets swirls, clasps get diver marks etc.










I shake this one, set it and leave... none of the above worries me.

Enjoy your bronzo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> How much forced patina are we talking about? And how do you know you've caused damage? At this point, I think I'm just going to let it age naturally. I saw this pic on Hodinkee and want it to get this dark:


As Gary said, you'll be able to tell if you've gone too far on the material if your bezel acts up or it you see any rough spots. Looks like you're good and it is a new watch. Amonia is tough on the seals, so just keep it in mind in the future. Now that you've started it, it will patina faster. With a bit of patience and wear, it'll get darker soon.

For any of you who want to accelerate your natural patina, just rub the case with baking soda. It's neutral, but also fine enough to polish off any protective layer that keeps some of these pieces from getting a good patina going. It also will mellow out an uneven patina, especially on CuSn6-8.

Some guys use toothpaste, but it can be too abrasive for some finishes. Don't use a can of Coke unless you plan on changing the seals immediately after. I've had to use this in the past after someone did the old vinegar-in-the-potato-chip-bag routine on CuSn12.

(Like Ben's GAW above, CuSn12 takes forever to darken up naturally. But as you can see on his, once it does, it looks incredible)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The only things I do to mine is change straps and swim, dive then rinse in clean tap water.







Have a good one guys.
G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Level.5x said:


> How much forced patina are we talking about? And how do you know you've caused damage? At this point, I think I'm just going to let it age naturally. I saw this pic on Hodinkee and want it to get this dark


Graham's been around the block with his collection, and his words are of wisdom. Back in my younger days, I was fortunate to learn a little about metallurgy with a few years on the "bench", and it's a lot about alloys, percentages, & their melting points, and Oxidation. Oxidation is what we play with here with our timepieces. And usually, it's a lot enjoyment & fun!

You're fine, and your Black Bay looks Great! Kinda like watching your kids to grow up, then thinking, man, they grew up so fast, sure wish they would slow down though, on "forcing the Patina on the bronze watches we gave them"!

Just enjoy the time it takes, watch it grow and change. And we'll watch along with you so keep posting pics daily!

...Oh and speaking of Coke (Coca-Cola that is)....I'm even very careful at soda fountains (Taco Bell/ McDonalds etc) when filling up my cup of Soda, with the little Bubbles jumping out onto my Bronze.

Ok back to the pics!
*Now:


















Then:








*


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

For me, I'm wearing my bronze nearly 24/7. Even while showering. But I can observe, that every time I take a shower, the patina is a little but removed... Could this be possible? Guess it is the hair shampoo...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Gary and Graham -

Thanks a lot for the 'crash course' in this! I needed that. I wasnt going to take the forced patina too far but Im happy with the head start ive given it and will not subjwct it to further fuming!

I have a storied history of 'putting things off' aka procrastinating so dont want to subject any gaskets to increased wear. Not that I really plan to get this watch wet, but I like to take good care of my things. 

I still absolutely love this watch. The dial is a work of art. 

Thanks again guys!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Boss cat.









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't let your cat lick your watch!... Thinking where has tongue been... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Overlooking the ATL









Sent from my Note


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Is it Bronze????? 
How could you tell?? Both, watch and buckle had been in the same environment..... salted water, high humidity and sweat.... Watch 190% is bronze..... is the buckle made of bronze too???? Or is brass????


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Don't let your cat lick your watch!... Thinking where has tongue been...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Some of my watches have been in worse. I just threw up in my mouth a little thinking about it.

This one again today:










113° and the watch and strap are doing fine, as always... although, I used a baby wipe to clean up my arm/watch to look pretty for you guys. Just to show I care.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

rob.deledda said:


> Boss cat.


And when you wanna remove it and start all over "Fresh" & Natural









We have 4 cats, I've posted from time to Time jumping in my wrist shots...
Been waiting for an opportunity to post this gif!:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Is it Bronze?????
> How could you tell?? Both, watch and buckle had been in the same environment..... salted water, high humidity and sweat.... Watch 190% is bronze..... is the buckle made of bronze too???? Or is brass????


Dunno...?! I asked this awhile back too. All the distressed ones you've sent me age just like my bronze AND have never blackened like brass. All the other ones (non distressed) look just like brass. I'm thinking the heat caused by your maniacal abuse, erm "distressing" probably changes the surface a bit. Whatever it is, I like where your heads at. Keep beating the elksh*t out of them. You took something cheesy and made it wearable.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

T3C said:


> I'd say give it a couple of months of daily wear for the patina to develop. That's my experience anyway.
> 
> Steinhart's bronzes are the worst. Most difficult to patinate. And forced patina would require minutes instead of seconds in almost undiluted LoS.


Oh I don't know, this is my Ocean 1 bronze au natural and it started discolouring pretty quickly. What I will say compared to my other bronzes is the patina is very patchy and not even like my H2O or Gruppo Gamma. To be honest, it looks like its dirty.

The other two were very "blingy" when they were new and look much better now they have darkened. Whereas the Steinhart actually looked better clean IMHO. I'm still considering cleaning it. Undecided.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Further to my comments above, here is my bronze family.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think the Steinhart looks fine, I might even let it patina more before I decided to clean it, obviously that's up to you! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> I think the Steinhart looks fine, I might even let it patina more before I decided to clean it, obviously that's up to you!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I probably will. It's interesting to see how they have all aged differently. The Steinhart really has a spotty and pitted look about it, whereas the other two have very uniform darkening.

Hence the appeal of bronze. Every bronze watch has a distinct personality of its own. You can have two the same and they will turn out looking very different. Unlike the rest of our collections unless your a modder. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> For me, I'm wearing my bronze nearly 24/7. Even while showering. But I can observe, that every time I take a shower, the patina is a little but removed... Could this be possible? Guess it is the hair shampoo...


Happens to me all too. Think it's just the water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Oh I don't know, this is my Ocean 1 bronze au natural and it started discolouring pretty quickly. What I will say compared to my other bronzes is the patina is very patchy and not even like my H2O or Gruppo Gamma. To be honest, it looks like its dirty.
> 
> The other two were very "blingy" when they were new and look much better now they have darkened. Whereas the Steinhart actually looked better clean IMHO. I'm still considering cleaning it. Undecided.
> 
> ...


I have 3 bronzes from Steinhart. All 3 needed some "encouragements" to start patinating compared to others. Environmental factors perhaps? Wearing this today. It was soaked in concentrated LoS and was much darker before.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor on this fine Fri night. Some closeups of that dial!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*sigh* admitting as much here myself.

Evant Tropic Diver in green and bronze.

Anyone got an 18mm bronze buckle? That way i can put a tapered rubber strap on it. The Evant one is 20mm.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Whilst I like the new improved handset on this second batch.... WTF were they thinking with those 3,6,9 numbers :think::roll:

Completely ruined this watch :rodekaart o|

Mine with some patina &#8230;.


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Loving this thing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

My two, the Benarus, brass purchased from Syed, here. & the Invicta, bronze purchased online. The great patina on the Benarus by Syed, great Job by the way! Thank you for allowing me to buy! Now the Invicta, I did myself, I think not bad for a first time..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>





Barn0081 said:


> View attachment 13479875


For me the fact if there numbers or not doesn't make much difference. It is a really nice watch either this way or the other.

I, for personall think that this heavy patina is to much and doesn't have to do much with bronze


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Barn0081 said:


> Whilst I like the new improved handset on this second batch.... WTF were they thinking with those 3,6,9 numbers :think::roll:
> 
> Completely ruined this watch :rodekaart o|
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just the angle, but I cannot see a difference in the hand sets between the two. As for the numerals in the indices, well, that's just a "nod" to the original KonTiki!


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> My two, the Benarus, brass purchased from Syed, here. & the Invicta, bronze purchased online. The great patina on the Benarus by Syed, great Job by the way! Thank you for allowing me to buy! Now the Invicta, I did myself, I think not bad for a first time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Benarus is such a cool design


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> My two, the Benarus, brass purchased from Syed, here. & the Invicta, bronze purchased online. The great patina on the Benarus by Syed, great Job by the way! Thank you for allowing me to buy! Now the Invicta, I did myself, I think not bad for a first time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was my pleasure! I really do miss that Moray. It's just a great design and that dial is perfect green for a brass or a bronze watch. And to be honest, that was the most perfect patina I have been able to develop on any of my brass/bronzers. I am just glad it went to someone who loves it and enjoys it and most of all shares the pics so that I can still see it from time to time to get my fix!
I missed out on that Invicta deal unfortunately. Really wanted a blue one to try but by the time I got to it, it was gone. But I have enjoyed reading your posts and progress of patina. It definitely has some character now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Was the benarus a limited edition, a friend of mine is looking for a diver, and i’ll definitely point him in this direction. You are a bronzo, for sure!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm not sure, but I think you can get a version of it... 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Had to wear a blue dial today, 
All natural patina.



















G


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Had to wear a blue dial today,
> All natural patina.
> View attachment 13481101
> View attachment 13481103
> ...


That patina is gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Nethuns "Swiss Made" (-ish) No.5 series


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Everything has to be Bronze...... Damn, even the aircraft fasteners..... They are Bronze-ish🤪 
Have a great one my friends all over the world!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Perfect blue and bronze combo


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ha ha ha..... you are so right! Never saw that the blue collars match the dial!
Good eye my friend


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

garydusa said:


> Italian Watch...Italian Strap


Gorgeous watch...but I'm guessing it's about as "Italian" as my leftovers from P.F. Chang's!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Gorgeous watch...but I'm guessing it's about as "Italian" as my leftovers from P.F. Chang's!


Guess I was just trying to keep the dream alive...ok, popping my bubble, for some reason somehwheres I had thought the owners were Italian. Pretty sure these and most Bronzes (w/some distinctive exceptions) are Asian made with a few "Swiss Made" variants.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Guess I was just trying to keep the dream alive...ok, popping my bubble, for some reason somehwheres I had thought the owners were Italian. I'm sure and these and most are Asian made with a few "Swiss Made" variants.


Keep the dream alive bro..... Looks Italian to me.... Damn, it even ticks in Italian ?.
Tico, taco, tico, taco.......








I like your collection Gary!
Have a great one!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

garydusa said:


> Guess I was just trying to keep the dream alive...ok, popping my bubble, for some reason somehwheres I had thought the owners were Italian. Pretty sure these and most Bronzes (w/some distinctive exceptions) are Asian made with a few "Swiss Made" variants.





Dobra said:


> Keep the dream alive bro..... Looks Italian to me.... Damn, it even ticks in Italian &#55358;&#56618;.
> Tico, taco, tico, taco.......
> I like your collection Gary!
> Have a great one!


Yes indeed, DO keep the dream alive! We'll say it's SwisAsiAlian....and with Dobra's prior "tico, TACO" comment, we'll throw in some Latino heritage, too, lol . Regardless of the international smorgasbord (or perhaps because of it!), it's a watch I'd be proud to wear!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Keep the dream alive bro..... Looks Italian to me.... Damn, it even ticks in Italian &#55358;&#56618;.
> Tico, taco, tico, taco.......
> I like your collection Gary!
> Have a great one!


Thanks Dobra!

*Bobbity Boopy!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yes indeed, DO keep the dream alive! We'll say it's SwisAsiAlian....and with Dobra's prior "tico, TACO" comment, we'll throw in some Latino heritage, too, lol . Regardless of the international smorgasbord (or perhaps because of it!), it's a watch I'd be proud to wear!


Thanks "Double D", & no worries, I don't know what I was thinking!...









_*ughh an Edit of my OCD thought process:*_...so, I can't keep but kicking my own dead horse! going back in my short term memory loss (napkin-Rolodex) I first saw Nethuns when Graham sold his "Skull" version during his fire-Sale for his Haldor. I researched the company back then and I think Nethuns was started initially by the Guys who owned Montres-Militare Watches, which were Swiss handmade entirely. And I believe the Nethuns website said something that they were an Italian group of Watch enthusiasts forming the new company. Since then (about a year ago) they've changed the "About Us" section on the website & they've released newer less expense serries like the Lava, Scuba 500, Ocean 300 That House the NH35 movements, and when the ol NH movement gets in there...it's pretty much known where they're made. Graham would know the exacts on this company.

I'm very much into any Bronze and most of my Bronze collection is Asian Made w/NH35 movements so I'm a Bronze fan boy, as you all know. I'm sooo close to buying the Bronze Nethuns Lava (Asian Made I'm sure maybe) and it was in my cart just this week!...but then I bought 2 other Stainless watches as a "Stainless fix" to hold me off. Oh well, but hey, thanks for listening to my voices in my head...:roll:


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Very happy with this one and the natural patina









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor BB Bronze on a new strap...tried this Ortensia(blue) waxy veg tan from Italy!

















Chilling on my Golden Gate Ficus bonsai...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> I'm very much into any Bronze and most of my Bronze collection is Asian Made w/NH35 movements so I'm a Bronze fan boy, as you all know. I'm sooo close to buying the Bronze Nethuns Lava (Asian Made I'm sure maybe) and it was in my cart just this week!...but then I bought 2 other Stainless watches as a "Stainless fix" to hold me off. Oh well, but hey, thanks for listening to my voices in my head...:roll:












Gary was correct. Montres reformed (not really, just changed the name and moved funds around) and spent a ton of money making a very special blend of bronze... you can see how mellow Gary's look.

All Nethuns during this period were handmade in Switzerland and designed in Italy. It just didn't take off at the price point. I originally paid almost 2k for a few of these. They were worth it. I absolute love these handwinders and have tried to buy back my skull several times.

The Ancon division kinda won over and streamlined it a bit, offering more affordable variations, but still well built. Now they make the OceanX variants. Btw, the OceanX is so good, AND I was so annoyed when I got mine, I sold my Deepsea because of it.

G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Level.5x said:


> Chilling on my Golden Gate Ficus bonsai...
> 
> View attachment 13483601
> 
> ...


Great Shots...Ya know you can go over to JohnnyAction's thread "Divers on Shrubbery" and post these pics over there too!

Link:https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/divers-shrubbery-let%92s-see-%91em-4701417.html

...but then, ya gotta come right back over here!..cuz we stick together b-)

Cheers! :-!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Helson Porthole 1st gen... like it a lot


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

So,.....
I Bet you're all waiting for me to say..."I told You So"! ,hmmm?,
But:
1st. I'd like to thank everyone that supported me during this time
2nd. To thank Graham, for just stating the truth, (and of course his service ??).
3rd. Lucky that T3C & Knight Rider hadn't chimed in yet. (They have No.5's too)
4th. Let you all know, I'm just kidding, and am not holding any resentments.








See, See, I'm perfectly cordial....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Im Back Baby!...Taaaaadaaaaaa!!!!







*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Im Back Baby!...Taaaaadaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Tico, taco, tico, taco........

Have a great evening/day/night.... I had fun again today!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Guess, I may be an "OG" (& They're are other OG's too), but, it's time to look at Bronzes again, Here's a little review of my watch by the original owner.(posted from way back when) Enjoy Guys:


CottonBlue said:


> Hey All - I originally wrote the following in response to a PM from garydusa about how I liked my Nethuns. He made a comment that made me think that pehaps some other folks would be able to glean some information about my thoughts about what used to be my Nethuns 5.1.1.7.01. Here goes:
> The Nethuns is a great watch, one that I tend to wear more than a lot of others in my collection. As mentioned in my initial review, the watch had a sort of metallic "smell" (hard to imagine I know) but reminded me of they way a penny smells (no surprise since there's copper in the mix). As the watch has gained patina, the smell has gone away. When received, the watch and dial were basically the same color; now that the patina is coming on, the dial has a bit more brightness and "pop" than when it was out of the box. While the watch has a titanium case back, the crown guard is bronze so it still has a tendency to leave some green on your wrist (which easily wipes / washes off).
> 
> The Unitas hand wind movement takes a bit of getting used to; having a collection of mostly autos (which can run for days after a full wind), several solar (which don't need a wind) and quartz, it takes several wearings to remember to keep it wound. The sound of the winding mechanism reminds me of the Timex I had as a kid, there is a subtle but satisfying "click" each time the crown is turned. I did have a few issues with timing when I first got the watch but not certain if it was a result of my failure to keep it adequately wound or if there was an issue with the movement. After wearing it for a while this seems to have calmed down (again, not sure if this is a winding issue or not).
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


Gary's sayin'

"How you like them apples?...!"


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoyed the dozen or so posts. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

DTDiver said:


> Helson Porthole 1st gen... like it a lot


Now that's what an aged bronze watch should look like! Fabulous patina Sir. I like. Now to get my bronzes looking like that. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

The Nethuns No. 5 is a love-at-first-sight type of watch and Graham is correct about its original price point. There's some price slashing atm on their website as well as Seious Watches. Usual "not affiliated to anyone of them" disclaimer.

The Unitas does take some time to settle down but it's one that withstood the test of time, and due to its simplicity and popularity, should be easy to service or replaced. I like the special edition skull dial very much. Would have gotten this instead if not for another skull dial from H2O.

@Gary, there you go I chimed in


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> have tried to buy back my skull several times.


Hey G, 
may be you know, but the skull + other models are discounted on seriouswatches
about 800eur for a new one (1249eur original price)

Sorry guys no bronze with me..

YET


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I believe it’s even cheaper when you remove the European VAT. 

it’s got me thinking, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> I believe it's even cheaper when you remove the European VAT.
> 
> it's got me thinking,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bastards.... the lot of you. Here I was, three bronzes and content. Looking to add a seiko to the tribe and then you go and post this up. The more I look, the more I want.

I love the bronze dial. The only negative that turned me away when they were first released is the second hand sub dial. I really would have liked a clean dial with a second hand.

What I do like its no date. Hmmm, conundrum.

However all these post purchase photos... It's really growing on me. And at a discount. To buy or not to buy.. that is the question!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks guys! I bought one the second it was brought to my attention. It'll be nice to have this one back.










May even buy up a few more!

I can't stress it enough; Markus Tschopp made a masterpiece with the Officier de Marine, the first Montres Militaire. I shelled out a ton for one and they sold out quickly. The Nethuns name change was just untimely, but it's the same great watch.

Here's today's bronze... another rebranded favorite handwinder:


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Not the best effort in photographing it. Just doing my part in enabling you 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

first day on the wrist and I love my new Zoretto Indy!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

T3C said:


> Not the best effort in photographing it. Just doing my part in enabling you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enable no more, trigger pulled should arrive downunder end of this week.

Now to change out the strap. Will probably drop a blue canvas Redrocks strap I have kicking around on it.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Did you go for the clean dial? Or the second hands? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mlankton said:


> first day on the wrist and I love my new Zoretto Indy!
> View attachment 13486577


Great watch....luv mine!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Just arrived home from work..... it's midnight.... I'll try to get some sleep..... No I don't need anymore watches.... maybe one.... What???? Oh no, I'm not addicted... no way.... Yeah, maybe a bit... Do you guys take any pills for your addiction? If yes, please have mercy......I want a name!








Have a great one guys!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Just arrived home from work..... it's midnight.... I'll try to get some sleep..... No I don't need anymore watches.... maybe one.... What???? Oh no, I'm not addicted... no way.... Yeah, maybe a bit... Do you guys take any pills for your addiction? If yes, please have mercy......I want a name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some names that work for me:

Kaventsmann and Ennebi seem to cure me for awhile.

Panerai gives me some relief, but has side effects.

VDB leaves me feeling anxious, like I may be stuck or something... dunno.

UTS makes me feel confused... "why did it cost that much?..."

Zelos gives me the giggles.

Petram and GAW make me nauseous.

That's just me though... different tolerances for different people?

Go to bed! Buy something in the morning, you'll feel better...

(make some straps to feed the rest of our addictions... i need a 28mm for something I bought today... okay... nighty-night... something with a roller buckle perhaps... okay... shhhh...)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am going to be strong guys, and resist the temptation to buy another watch.....until June next year:think:
I can do it
I can do it
I can do it".......no I can't :-( 
I must
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I am going to be strong guys, and resist the temptation to buy another watch.....until June next year:think:
> I can do it
> I can do it
> I can do it".......no I can't :-(
> ...


JUNE?!?! Wow... that's aggressive. I thought you were talking a month or so. That's kinda crazy. I've got some soul searching to do.

JUNE?... Of next year...?

... trying to be supportive, but... wow...


----------



## Ricardo84 (Sep 17, 2018)

I'd like to flip it for a bronze Tudor one day, but I'm pretty happy with my Glycine Goldeneye for now.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Did you go for the clean dial? Or the second hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same as TC3's watch. The no. 5 with bronze dial and small seconds sub dial.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> The same as TC3's watch. The no. 5 with bronze dial and small seconds sub dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Grats. I'm still resisting. For now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I'll chime in with a bronze bezel only










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gino....what's that phrase?











Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13487433
> View attachment 13487435
> View attachment 13487437
> View attachment 13487439
> ...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Actually i found an old photo, just a few days at sea and perfect patina,
Something i own but don't possess










Except this, i can use for kokoroo ring ?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I am going to be strong guys, and resist the temptation to buy another watch.....until June next year:think:
I can do it
I can do it
I can do it".......no I can't :-( 
I must
G[/QUOTE]


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Grats. I'm still resisting. For now
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only 299 produced.... how many can there be left? You know you want it... you only live once, do it, you know you want to. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I have some names that work for me:
> 
> Kaventsmann and Ennebi seem to cure me for awhile.
> 
> ...


Oh God, 
I'm still laughing 
Kaventsmann, Petram and GAW..... the doctor never told me that I have to take them separately......
Feel better now 
For my addiction I need to make a few thousands straps and I'm still not sure?
Thanks a lot G and you guys!
Feeling relieved now!
Hey, look what I had for breakfast!!! Big Mac Bronze burger......


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dude, You got meat outside the bun!! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

You guys made may day 🤣... best thread ever.

Just made it like I do.... put your money in a watch you ever wanted to have, (or for months ).
Then separate from your girl and everything is gone. Nothing for a new watch... But you're endless happy with the one that stays ..
so, you can do as much big-watch-plans as you want... But have to resist

.

... and believe me, even in this time you're in with cheaper watches 🤣


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm here to verify that!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

At my daily way back home. Never thought about that great scenery for a bronze watch 🤣









btw.: that strap looks perfect at the Invicta 


Slm643 said:


>


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Oh God,
> I'm still laughing
> Kaventsmann, Petram and GAW..... the doctor never told me that I have to take them separately......
> Feel better now
> ...


McBronzo Meal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Seeing this I ask my self, where is the limit for a standard spring bar?
Especially those heavy bronze watches would let me be scared about dropping them of my wrist...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77, thanks, I got it with a Vostok I purchased from a WUS member here, now if I could find Natos with the Bronze hardware, or better yet... I wish someone would make a one piece with snaps to hold the keepers & buckle in place that way you could change out the hardware too suit your fancy! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> JUNE?!?! Wow... that's aggressive. I thought you were talking a month or so. That's kinda crazy. I've got some soul searching to do.
> 
> JUNE?... Of next year...?
> 
> ... trying to be supportive, but... wow...


I know Graham,
But I have a seriusly expensive 8 months, my daughter is getting married, I have a very very large wedding to pay for, 
And it's abroad, I just bought 2 new vehicles for my business, it's our 30 year wedding anniversary next month, taking a 10 day 
Holiday break, and a very expensive ring to purchase. 
Watches have to wait. ?
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Drop the hint that watches make great presents too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Dude, You got meat outside the bun!!


TWSS


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I know Graham,
> But I have a seriusly expensive 8 months, my daughter is getting married, I have a very very large wedding to pay for,
> And it's abroad, I just bought 2 new vehicles for my business, it's our 30 year wedding anniversary next month, taking a 10 day
> Holiday break, and a very expensive ring to purchase.
> ...


Time to start hacking through that guest list. I see room for at LEAST two bronze watches in that scenario.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Watchcollector21 said:
> 
> 
> > I know Graham,
> ...


Two watch puns in that comment, commendable.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I know Graham,
> But I have a seriusly expensive 8 months, my daughter is getting married, I have a very very large wedding to pay for,
> And it's abroad, I just bought 2 new vehicles for my business, it's our 30 year wedding anniversary next month, taking a 10 day
> Holiday break, and a very expensive ring to purchase.
> ...


Congratulations for your daughter's wedding and for your wedding anniversary!
You are a lucky man! I hope I'll be able to stop buying watches for this kind of reason...meaning to live long enough.
Enjoy your busy "schedule" and then buy one..... a few..... a few more...a few more than a few?????
Have a great one!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Drop the hint that watches make great presents too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, in my case...... I dropped so many hints that after a while I was afraid she's deaf


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Congratulations for your daughter's wedding and for your wedding anniversary!
> You are a lucky man! I hope I'll be able to stop buying watches for this kind of reason...meaning to live long enough.
> Enjoy your busy "schedule" and then buy one..... a few..... a few more...a few more than a few?????
> Have a great one!


Cheers Dobra,
Have already 5 on the list, 3 bronzos and a couple of steelies.
G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I know Graham,
> But I have a seriusly expensive 8 months, my daughter is getting married, I have a very very large wedding to pay for,
> And it's abroad, I just bought 2 new vehicles for my business, it's our 30 year wedding anniversary next month, taking a 10 day
> Holiday break, and a very expensive ring to purchase.
> ...


Congratulations! Sounds like key milestones in your life/business/marriage. All the more to celebrate them with one bronzo per event


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats to your daughter Gino.
The big day will be one of the best days of your life.
You'll be one very proud Papa. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> I know Graham,
> But I have a seriusly expensive 8 months, my daughter is getting married, I have a very very large wedding to pay for,
> And it's abroad, I just bought 2 new vehicles for my business, it's our 30 year wedding anniversary next month, taking a 10 day
> Holiday break, and a very expensive ring to purchase.
> ...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I know Graham,
> But I have a seriusly expensive 8 months, my daughter is getting married, I have a very very large wedding to pay for,
> And it's abroad, I just bought 2 new vehicles for my business, it's our 30 year wedding anniversary next month, taking a 10 day
> Holiday break, and a very expensive ring to purchase.
> ...


Certainly some heavy expenses but some wonderful occasions that make them worth every penny.
Congratulations to you and your wife on your wedding anniversary and best wishes to your daughter and her hubby on their wedding and life together.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Bro, in my case...... I dropped so many hints that after a while I was afraid she's deaf


If I didn't know better I'd swear that our wives develop "convenient hearing" just like we do.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

This one just arrived today (for $100 I had to check it out) and you know I've spent a hundred bucks on worse things by far.
Decent solid bronze 43mm case, tight 120 click 45mm bezel, see through case back with decorated rotor, NH35 mvmt., raised indices on a textured dial, nice bronze buckle, it all works.
Yes, the 22mm to 20mm pleather strap is crap, the Tritnite lume is pretty poor and the bezel 12:00 marker is slightly off but I'm thinking that this is going to be a dandy travel/kick around watch that isn't going to concern me even a little bit if it gets dinged, scratched or swiped.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Work watch for tonight


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Mokume Gane: Bronze + SS


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Congrats to your daughter Gino.
> The big day will be one of the best days of your life.
> You'll be one very proud Papa.


Thanks Brian,
Talk about making sacrifices in your life for your children, 
A couple of years back I sold my beloved Ferrari 575m, which I owned from new, to put a deposit down on my daughters home.

However she has made me proud. This is probably the last big thing I will do for her.
Brian you got grown up kids you know where I am coming from.
G


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Cheers Dobra,
> Have already 5 on the list, 3 bronzos and a couple of steelies.
> G


 this (the list) made me laugh, brilliant.

Congrats on the various milestones, but you better get back to watch collecting pretty sharpish before that list gets much looooonger 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

rafy1 said:


> Mokume Gane: Bronze + SS
> 
> View attachment 13490031
> 
> ...


Very nice watch, very unique! I could see Nicolas Cage wearing this in the movie "Wild at Heart"

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

For sure Gino.
I'd do anything for my boys.
Cheers my friend.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Brian,
> Talk about making sacrifices in your life for your children,
> A couple of years back I sold my beloved Ferrari 575m, which I owned from new, to put a deposit down on my daughters home.
> 
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Nice toy!!!!! Did it came with the darker patina or you played a little??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Nice toy!!!!! Did it came with the darker patina or you played a little??


Came in as this:









Carl had it listed stating there were some marks that would mellow with patina. Decided to lightly refinish it with a micro peel and another bead blasting before adding this patina'd finish. Anyway, looks like this after a few hours of ownership.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks amazing. Completely different watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Definitely... And it looks much better this way. Are you able to doing things like beadblasting, or changing seals (crown etc.) by your own?
As I remember you'd wrote that you're changing them time to time


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Meeting.......all morning, with a restauranter and a chef in central London...... HEEEEEELLLLPPP ME PLEASE.!!!!:-s:-|


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Definitely... And it looks much better this way. Are you able to doing things like beadblasting, or changing seals (crown etc.) by your own?
> As I remember you'd wrote that you're changing them time to time





Bendodds360 said:


> Looks amazing. Completely different watch.


Thanks Ben. It's hard to see what's going on in the pics but it's an iridescent look that changes in the light.

Thanks Goblin... I learned how to do most of it myself. We also have our own armorer here, so that helps. I can use his bench and get access to a plethora of tools when needed.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

It's here.... straight outa the box when it got delivered to work and onto the wrist.

Will change the strap out at home for a nice canvas and see what bronze buckles I have in this size.

Not a fan of the big buckle and this one sticks up a bit.

Will post photos photos when I've changed over later.

Now for that patina









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey guys


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This is what I mean about the buckle sitting up and not flat. Annoying.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> It's here.... straight outa the box when it got delivered to work and onto the wrist.
> 
> Will change the strap out at home for a nice canvas and see what bronze buckles I have in this size.
> 
> ...


Looks sharp. And super fast arrival.

Wow. Just saw the buckle. Thats sits terribly. Wonder why? Oh well. The watch looks mint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> This is what I mean about the buckle sitting up and not flat. Annoying.





Bendodds360 said:


> Looks sharp. And super fast arrival.
> 
> Wow. Just saw the buckle. Thats sits terribly. Wonder why? Oh well. The watch looks mint.


Here's my thought (and I could be wrong, I just woke up), The Flat Style Buckle of the Nethuns, is a style not all can understand and enjoy, kinda like our Big Chunky Watch obsessions or the 40mm Watch crowd. The Nethuns buckle on the No 5 series is like a Pre-V style and or a more comfortable version of a "GPF Mod Dep" Buckle, which was short for "Giovanni Panerai Figlio Modelo Deposato" and was the trademark engraved on the original Panerai buckles. The original "Mods" if you can find any on the original Panerai Straps, can go very expensive (up to $2,000. with the strap) Obviously most all the Flat buckles our there are reproductions. & Yea, This Mod Dep style, really stick up and out!

Knowing this, and kinda a Buckle collector (&/or Hoarder), I'm ok, with the the big Flat style, not everyday, and not on every watch either, just like when I wear a big "Maddog" or the Ennebi Roller Buckles, they are just styles to fit that day of the week, ...I guess, and I think too much too!...and those Mod Dep types are usually sewn on, & yea, I've even hacksawed them off just so I can put a bronze buckle back on. Enjoy em all! (till they cut your wrists...wait what?)


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

garydusa said:


> Here's my thought (and I could be wrong, I just woke up), The Flat Style Buckle of the Nethuns, is a style not all can understand and enjoy, kinda like our Big Chunky Watch obsessions or the 40mm Watch crowd. The Nethuns buckle on the No 5 series is like a Pre-V style and or a more comfortable version of a "GPF Mod Dep" Buckle, which was short for "Giovanni Panerai Figlio Modelo Deposato" and was the trademark engraved on the original Panerai buckles. The original "Mods" if you can find any on the original Panerai Straps, can go very expensive (up to $2,000. with the strap) Obviously most all the Flat buckles our there are reproductions. & Yea, This Mod Dep style, really stick up and out!
> 
> Knowing this, and kinda a Buckle collector (&/or Hoarder), I'm ok, with the the big Flat style, not everyday, and not on every watch either, just like when I wear a big "Maddog" or the Ennebi Roller Buckles, they are just styles to fit that day of the week, ...I guess, and I think too much too!...and those Mod Dep types are usually sewn on, & yea, I've even hacksawed them off just so I can put a bronze buckle back on. Enjoy em all! (till they cut your wrists...wait what?)


Just got off the intraweb and have ordered a H20 Orca bronze 24mm buckle. Have one on my bronze Orca and it sits nicely on the RedRocks canvas strap I run on that. Have fitted the lighter blue RedRocks canvas strap and just using the stainless OEM buckle Dan fits to his straps. Will post up photos tomorrow when daylight.

Will have to break in the band as it's a bit stiff. Want to get the buckle soon so the two can "age" gracefully together!

This is it on my Bronze orca....









and what the hell, here is the Nathuns "big brother" hanging out in the snow at the beginning of the year...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Hey guys


Finally..... a big chunk of bronze! Enjoy it Vesire!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> It's here.... straight outa the box when it got delivered to work and onto the wrist.
> 
> Will change the strap out at home for a nice canvas and see what bronze buckles I have in this size.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Have you decided: patina or naked?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

vesire said:


> Hey guys


That's the dial I wanted! But only the sterile dial was available when I got mine. VDB'ish but I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

T3C said:


> Congrats! Have you decided: patina or naked?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I will let it patina. My bronze Orca is coming along nicely as is the Gruppo Gamma Vanguard. They both are developing a nice even patina. The only one that is bit sketchy is the Steinhart Ocean 1 bronze. The patina is really patchy and looks a bit pitted. That's probably the one I may return to "mint". I quite liked it new, there is less bronze visible due to the slimmer profile and green bezel insert, so didn't look as shiny or "blingy" as all the full bronze watches. Its the same with this Nethuns, it's currently very blingy, however I'm not inclined to force a patina. The others all started to darken fairly quickly.

I have some old silverware that is quite oxidised and found leaving the watches in a plastic bag with that helped them along.

It will take some getting used to having to wind the watch daily.... I can't remember every having a manual wind watch, although I must have back when I was knee high to a grasshopper. But that be a long, long time ago!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Those flat buckles do stick out. Somehow thicker straps and even thicker wrist seem to mitigate the visual impact

The problem with Nehtuns' buckle is that it's a half-hearted attempt. They can't seem to make up their mind whether they want a completely flat buckle or not. Doesn't really bother me but they could have done better.

A picture of a "GPF" buckle on one of my straps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Men; those buckles are made of bronze, not Adamantium.

About 18 seconds with a lighter, a pair of gloves, a bic pen for the curvature, and a can-do attitude will solve that problem in a flash.

Hydrate, do some pushups, rub on some baby powder and fix your buckles.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hahaha, that was too funny! !

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Men; those buckles are made of bronze, not Adamantium.
> 
> About 18 seconds with a lighter, a pair of gloves, a bic pen for the curvature, and a can-do attitude will solve that problem in a flash.
> 
> Hydrate, do some pushups, rub on some baby powder and fix your buckles.


*As long as I can still dress & dance like him while performing this procedure!
"If I bend that Buckle for you, would you Bend that Buckle for Me?"..








"Not that there's anything wrong with that"... (Seinfeld)*


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Talk about marching to a different drum! Got to say for a one or two hit wonder, I liked his songs! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I wear on my right hand three pieces of jewelry.... Watch, Strap and Buckle..... Let them shine, let them be seen by everyone!
Bigger, the better.... my case🤪


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Men; those buckles are made of bronze, not Adamantium.
> 
> About 18 seconds with a lighter, a pair of gloves, a bic pen for the curvature, and a can-do attitude will solve that problem in a flash.
> 
> Hydrate, do some pushups, rub on some baby powder and fix your buckles.


Brings a chuckle with that Wolverine reference 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> Men; those buckles are made of bronze, not Adamantium.
> 
> About 18 seconds with a lighter, a pair of gloves, a bic pen for the curvature, and a can-do attitude will solve that problem in a flash.
> 
> Hydrate, do some pushups, rub on some baby powder and fix your buckles.


Now I did note from one of your previous posts that you were accessing an armoury to service your watches. That would suggest that your probably not covering yourself in baby powder.... I suspect more like gun powder. And that would have a completely different effect on the outcome! 

And what sort of servicing are you doing to your watches in there? The mind boggles! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzie01 (Apr 11, 2018)

NICE


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Santa Cruz... Shining in the dark!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry for the misaligned bezel OCD'ers!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


>


*Ooohh...There it is again!!!
*


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Ooohh...There it is again!!!*


I pity all the door jambs that will stand in its way


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


>





T3C said:


> *I pity all the door jambs that will stand in its way*


*
Yep, Ya Gotta Watch Out with That One!







*


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Yep, Ya Gotta Watch Out with That One!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to know:

1. is that Gromit?
2. was that a PAM312 on his wrist?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> And what sort of servicing are you doing to your watches in there? The mind boggles!


I'd offer you a tour, but it's sort of a tight knit group. We're friendly, but sticklers to protocol.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

just made this baby a matching strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I polished this cobra 5 months back, and it's patina is a very darkish red tone bronze, but very even.



















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> just made this baby a matching strap


WOW Vesire,
That looks amazing, you a a very talented man.
G


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

The new TC-9 Tropic Diver (Fifty Fathoms homage) looks pretty interesting:























40mm, full bronze case with case back and crown in bronze coated Titanium, swiss-made Sellita SW200, with box sapphire crystal and lumed sapphire bezel.

They have a KS campaign underway which has already exceeded the funding goal:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tc-9watches/solid-bronze-tropical-diver-a-new-watch-from-tc-9/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

t_mac86 said:


> The new TC-9 Tropic Diver (Fifty Fathoms homage) looks pretty interesting:
> 
> View attachment 13494831
> 
> ...


Bronze casebacks turn wearers wrist green.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I'd offer you a tour, but it's sort of a tight knit group. We're friendly, but sticklers to protocol.


Quick poll. Is graham the one on the left? Or right...

Answers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Quick poll. Is graham the one on the left? Or right...
> 
> Answers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd tell you but after that I'd have to leave Canada......


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> just made this baby a matching strap


Bro, you own a TANK!?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Quick poll. Is graham the one on the left? Or right...
> 
> Answers?





Dobra said:


> I'd tell you but after that I'd have to leave Canada......


Edit:

If I had to guess... I'd go for... Boss on a big pirate ship that is going on a cruise in the sea and looking for all bronze watches ?

by the way:
Greetings @ vesire... your strap is great on my Aquadive


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Bronze casebacks turn wearers wrist green.


it's bronze colored pvd


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have to stop visiting here! I can't afford the temptation! 

How many here have only bronze/brass watches?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome strap!

I love the watch as well. Just wish it was a little smaller.



vesire said:


> just made this baby a matching strap


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Have a nice weekend all you crazy-bronze-heads


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Some days I wish I had...








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Bronze casebacks turn wearers wrist green.


It's a titanium case back pvd coated to look like bronze, similar to how it is done on the Black Bay Bronze


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Nethuns Lava










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Some days I wish I had...
> View attachment 13495905
> 
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You don't need 4 arms and to be that ugly.....
You need 1 neck and to be this ugly....
Assuming it's for wearing watches.....?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> I have to stop visiting here! I can't afford the temptation!
> 
> How many here have only bronze/brass watches?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


We only need to ban a few persons...... 
Then we could relax.....?..... temptation free..... I have a list.....


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just upgraded to Nero band on my Heroic18. Looks goooood.

Next band I buy is going to be a Dobra!!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Compliments your watch perfectly. Good choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just upgraded to Nero band on my Heroic18. Looks goooood.
> 
> Next band I buy is going to be a Dobra!!
> 
> ...


Nice strap!!! When you add an ammo strap something magic happens.....It's the effect between used leather and the bronze time piece..... 
I'll wait for you my friend..... Just remember, once you try a Dobra..... you will only want Dobra.... Don't say I didn't warned you !
Enjoy your weekend my Bronze comrades!
I'll see you guys..... tomorrow


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> We only need to ban a few persons......
> Then we could relax.....🤪..... temptation free..... I have a list.....


Prevention is better than cure!


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

I cleaned it when I received it and this is how it looks after a couple of weeks on the wrist.
Beautiful patina, uneven on the watch (the bezel is still shinier than the case). No particular tricks to age it, just a lot of wrist time.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Can't stop making straps for this


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow Graham,
What a fantastic picture, just sets the mood. Get the cards out its poker time.
Should be an advert for any watch, strap, cigar......
So cool
Gino


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Wow Graham,
> What a fantastic picture, just sets the mood. Get the cards out its poker time.
> Should be an advert for any watch, strap, cigar......
> So cool
> Gino


I joked that he should make a coffee table book. The man has amazing watches. And takes stellar pictures... the joke doesn't seem that silly as more time passes....

Just need a title.

assing time with cigars...

I'm sure you guys can do better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Guess I'm not doing it better... 
but I grant it, it's an hour before my english exam


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

One month in- Benarus brass has mellowed to a warm golden brown.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I joked that he should make a coffee table book. The man has amazing watches. And takes stellar pictures... the joke doesn't seem that silly as more time passes....
> 
> Just need a title.
> 
> ...


Ok, i found it........"The Perfect Symphony "
Bro, this guy matches everything.....with taste.... I mean he choose the right cigar, the right strap, the right time piece, the right decor...... Everything has to be right, everything has to blend.....like an orchestra.
With his pictures puts me in a mood either to buy a watch, to light a cigar..... thank God I don't need to pay for straps ?.....
Keep them coming Graham..... we'll "listen" your symphonies.....
Damn, I need a cigar.....and a watch......wait, wait..... no more watches I said...... Wait, what???? Maybe one more..... OK..... And then I'll stop...... I hope 

Have a great weekend my friends!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Guess I'm not doing it better...
> but I grant it, it's an hour before my english exam


Passed it????


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Passed it????


Overall feeling is quite good 
Guess it'll be corrected within the next two weeks.

But the english exam was one of the easiest part so far. Electrical engineering knocked me out first time (although I'm working in this business )

... so wher're all the sweet bronze watches?
I need more candidates on my wish list for the time studying is done 🤣


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Overall feeling is quite good
> Guess it'll be corrected within the next two weeks.
> 
> But the english exam was one of the easiest part so far. Electrical engineering knocked me out first time (although I'm working in this business )
> ...











Here's to choose....


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... vdb2017 Bronze on thyConstantine ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

There it is....... 


Poseidon.... 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze SEAL today


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

New shoes. Changed out the crappy rubber strap that came with. This is a custom canvas for another watch but matched well with this one. Awaiting the arrival of some 24mm bronze buckles.

Have also just ordered a few Borealis rubber straps to vary the look.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks sharp PK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jepp, matches very well. The Borealis rubbers are great, very comfortable and great overall feeling. A real no brainer if you ask me. I'm curious to see some photos


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Yep, Ya Gotta Watch Out with That One!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





T3C said:


> I need to know:
> 
> 1. is that Gromit?
> 2. was that a PAM312 on his wrist?


Thanks, So Cool you noticed,
1. His name is *"Bitzer"* from the *"Shaun the Sheep!"* series by the same artist. Although my daughter is 12 now (I'm 53! Yikes), the whole series holds a dear place in my heart, hence my 6 year old avatar (that isn't an actual picture of me, & he's better looking!)
2. Not sure if this ones a Pam, but he's wears a couple different watches (Dog "WIS") , this particular watch has muitiple pushers so a Chronograph of sorts...Ha! (analyzing an animated series, ..priceless!)

...sorry for the response delay, kinda running "Dark" currently ("Life on Life's Terms"), but, As you'll see when my "likes" appear, I'm reading this thread! ..Keep it up Guys!

Now, of course pics are required...a never posted old pic , but, but, just put this Strap & Ennebi Buckle back on the Gruppo so "Ladies & Gentlemen, here for your enjoyment!"









& Better pic of Bitzer's Watch:


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks Gary. Hope things brighten up for you.

My kids grew up with Barney, Spot, Thomas the Train, Teletubbies and a couple whose titles/names I could not recall. How time flies!

That Vanguard looks even better with the Ennebi buckle. The old Gruppo Gamas are gems in their value proposition. A pity that they started upping their prices.

Have a great weekend, or whatever that's left of it


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just booked a diving holiday in the Maldives and decided that this is coming to see the fishes instead of my trusty old 007.









So put it on a blue Isophrane ready to get wet and salty.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Diving holydays in the maledives sounds perfect to me. 
Wish you some great days - may I ask when these days-off did start?

Great choice to prepare the Trident. The dark blue of the Isofrane fit's as good as it was made for this watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Another never posted pic: A 53 year old man, in a hotel room, playing with his Bronze Watch, at 9:20 in the morning, when he should be getting ready for work...









and, aren't we just *"Playing for Time"* ?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> Thanks Gary. Hope things brighten up for you.
> 
> My kids grew up with Barney, Spot, Thomas the Train, Teletubbies and a couple whose titles/names I could not recall. How time flies!
> 
> ...


I remember seeing the new Gruppo newsletters when they came out, seeing the higher prices, thinking "No No No.." oh well..
Im going back out on the road for biz-work this coming week, so new & current pics coming soon. Here's an old, & never posted pic of the backside of the Gruppo, mounted on the "DI Stefano" (Simona) Strap. Love the minimalist nature of this one,...(maybe migrate it over to the Nethuns someday..)









& Hey Thanks! *"This Too Shall Pass"...*just takes time (get it?: time ha!)








Hmm, is "Bitzer" mouthing a bad word?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green today



















Have a great week friends
G


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> Jepp, matches very well. The Borealis rubbers are great, very comfortable and great overall feeling. A real no brainer if you ask me. I'm curious to see some photos


I'm looking forward to trying them out. I have two of their watches and purchased the straps based on recommendations from this site.

They are coming via snail mail so could be some time, however I'm not complaining, shipping was free! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Im in love with this Ancon, was on my wishlist since more than 2 y
Love the color play of the metal 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm looking forward to trying them out. I have two of their watches and purchased the straps based on recommendations from this site.
> 
> They are coming via snail mail so could be some time, however I'm not complaining, shipping was free!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I have bought half a dozen over the past 18 months. They are not as comfy as genuine isofrane. But once you have had it on for a while you don't notice. The keepers are not as nice, but again, does that matter? The price is super fair. And shipping shouldn't be too long. From memory mine all shipped in 2-4 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

According to Oceanic Time (OceanicTime: SPINNAKER Tesei BRONZE Edition SWISS MADE), it seems Spinnaker is going to propose a new bronze model.
Does anyone got more details ? :think:


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

just got my Ancon Challenger


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

mlankton said:


> just got my Ancon Challenger
> View attachment 13502875
> 
> View attachment 13502877
> ...


Congrats! Looks good on you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Don't think I posted this before.

It is one of the first, if not the first, of my bronzes. It accompanied me on my Camino...not a big deal until you consider the many rainy days we encountered. Still it resisted heavy patina. IMO, it looks more brass than bronze.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> Don't think I posted this before.... IMO, it looks more brass than bronze.


 For me it looks like the perfect patina. Love this color 

Can bite me in the ass... At ebay was a bronze Ancon, which was sold for a bit over 200 bucks and I missed it


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great day folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Nice thread, happy to see not only Black Bay Bronze!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm looking forward to trying them out. I have two of their watches and purchased the straps based on recommendations from this site.
> 
> They are coming via snail mail so could be some time, however I'm not complaining, shipping was free!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I have 3 Borealis Rubber straps RP.
and I can honestly say they are the closest in comfort to an Isophrane, I think you will love them, seriusly supple & comfy.
Their buckles are awsome too, but they have borealis on them.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Have a great day folks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW Ben,
Perfect combo, love the watch love the buckle and Love the strap, looks amazing with the Italian stitching.
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW Ben,
> Perfect combo, love the watch love the buckle and Love the strap, looks amazing with the Italian stitching.
> G


Thanks mate  I don't wear the leather that much because it adds a lot of bulk to an already bulky watch. But the Italians no their leather. It's soft and comfy, and a real head turner.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh. And the roller buckle is the icing on the cake. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I have 3 Borealis Rubber straps RP.
> and I can honestly say they are the closest in comfort to an Isophrane, I think you will love them, seriusly supple & comfy.
> Their buckles are awsome too, but they have borealis on them.
> G


Thanks for the feedback. I've got some bronze buckles inbound so will fit those if going on a bronze watch. Have a couple of SS 24mm lug divers so will leave the Borealis buckles on when fitted.

I'm loving the canvas, however they are still quite stiff and given the way I rotate watches they ain't gonna soften anytime soon. Damn, first world problems... too many watches... sigh, only one solution... buy some more I say.

I did put off getting a Seiko tuna 300m diver for the Nathuns...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a Sinn UX in the mail... whoops^^


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> I have a Sinn UX in the mail... whoop...^^
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope its coming from inside Oz.... otherwise ScoMo is taking his pound of flesh!

Congratulations... Now photos please when it lands!

Holy crap, I've just read up on the Sinn, that is one serious piece of work! Oil filled dial! You is paying ScoMo a fair pound of flesh my friend. That sucker don't come cheap.

If your suffering buyers regret, I'll take it off your hands for a couple of hundred. You know, doing the right thing and all. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Can I sneak my brass in?









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hope its coming from inside Oz.... otherwise ScoMo is taking his pound of flesh!
> 
> Congratulations... Now photos please when it lands!
> 
> ...


It seems to be a roll of the dice with import duties... some skip through unscathed. While others get stuck for weeks... hoping this one has a short trip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

zed073, If you can, then I am too!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo on ostrich leg leather by combat straps.
The new Raven Trekker, blue dial, ETA movement and steel bezel. Arrived about 3 weeks ago. But ordered last year as soon as heard the specs I placed the order,



















G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

OK...... had it for 2 days..... never posted a picture...... It finally arrived.....


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Holy mother of jeebus. The word speechless comes to mind.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Really glad it showed up Dobra. 

Looks amazing Too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> OK...... had it for 2 days..... never posted a picture...... It finally arrived.....


Massive congrats Dobra
Looks amazing, love the red in the dial, really pops.
It's huge mate, how much does it weigh ?
Custom made shirt so you can wear it under the cuff. ENJOY.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Massive congrats Dobra
> Looks amazing, love the red in the dial, really pops.
> It's huge mate, how much does it weigh ?
> Custom made shirt so you can wear it under the cuff. ENJOY.
> G


Thanks a lot G,

I'll weigh it tomorrow...... just for fun to see if it's capable to fight at heavyweight competition ? against Graham's Hadal ll 
Ha, my shirt are all sleeves ..... I knew someday I'll have a Kav Acanthurus and this one ... so I distressed them all .

Have a great one!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Hey Dobra,
..Your Bronze Collection is making my Bronze Collection look Cheap!









...but a Very Big Congrats to You My Friend!*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Hey Dobra,
> ..Your Bronze Collection is making my Bronze Collection look Cheap!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Gary!
Great time pieces I've seen in your collection.... watches that I'd like to own. I think I'd like to own most of time pieces that were displayed on this Bronze thread..... 








Have a great one guys!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

So, I said I’d do a brief overview of the Hadal II the next time I wore it. I just got back home and decided to strap it up for tonight’s shift. As Gary stated, I tossed out a bunch of watches for this one; I really don’t have any regrets. 

The watch is comically large at first appearance, but the 49mm x 25mm case is surprisingly wearable. Obviously the large crystal was affixed to handle the pressure at 12000m, making it the highest depth rated bronze watch to date. 

All in, the watch is 38mm from the caseback to the top of the crystal. I have a Hadal II 6000m coming...same case, but the crystal will be shorter. Again, the watch was made this size for a reason, not just to be a big watch. 

There were only a few of these made, but the Carlson’s on Militarewatch are the same watch, made by the same two men, for a little less. 

It’s heavy, waterproof to depths not needed by humans (even amphibious ones) and absurdly expensive... but it’s still my favorite watch.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> OK...... had it for 2 days..... never posted a picture...... It finally arrived.....


Really glad it showed up. It must be especially sweet after all the uncertainties.

Congrats and wear it in good health

PS I am just as green like patina as the others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

T3C said:


> Really glad it showed up. It must be especially sweet after all the uncertainties.
> 
> Congrats and wear it in good health
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot Bronze head!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> So, I said I'd do a brief overview of the Hadal II the next time I wore it. I just got back home and decided to strap it up for tonight's shift. As Gary stated, I tossed out a bunch of watches for this one; I really don't have any regrets.
> 
> The watch is comically large at first appearance, but the 49mm x 25mm case is surprisingly wearable. Obviously the large crystal was affixed to handle the pressure at 12000m, making it the highest depth rated bronze watch to date.
> 
> ...


Man ... this watch gives me a complex

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> OK...... had it for 2 days..... never posted a picture...... It finally arrived.....


Congratulations; don't get it wet.

Check your seals if you didn't already when changing out that case back. Mine fogged up at the airport the other day; opened it up and apparently this is what passes as a good seal for Petram.

What's the depth rating code for 'can't withstand a light ass-sweat while waiting on TSA'?










#POS


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I guess that's it for follow up photos here..... . Getting off the floor back into my chair...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Congratulations; don't get it wet. Mine fogged up at the airport the other day. Opened it up and apparently this is what passes as a good seal for Petram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He added an extra length...... just in case you need it! I'll open mine tomorrow, you just made me curious. Il post pictures after!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> He added an extra length...... just in case you need it! I'll open mine tomorrow, you just made me curious. Il post pictures after!


Absolutely right! I really need to be more positive about these things, lol! What he's done is provide me with enough extra seal for any type of emergency! I'll let the guys know, next time some 7.62 gets through the zodiac, I can work a patch.

It's on my workbench... I'm determined to make this a functional piece. Already took one to the range, but I was warned about that.

Well, one day it will be my final post.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..well, while youz all out getting your fancy New Bronze Timers, I happen to score me (2) N.O.S. 22mm Bronze Halios Buckles for my Prize Buckle Collection! It only took 2 weeks to make the deal, and I only had to pay his top asking price too, but yep, I got 'em!

















*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Absolutely right! I really need to be more positive about these things, lol! What he's done is provide me with enough extra seal for any type of emergency! I'll let the guys know, next time some 7.62 gets through the zodiac, I can work a patch.
> 
> It's on my workbench... I'm determined to make this a functional piece. Already took one to the range, but I was warned about that.
> 
> Well, one day it will be my final post.


Oh No...... Don't you dare leave us..... I'll look for you and bring you back! I'll form a team.... BADASS team..... Australia, Germany, USA, CANADA, Bulgaria, etc. 
You can run but you can't hide.... We'll follow the bronze smell..... ha ha ha .... we all know the smell.....and you got plenty of it.....
Ball in your court.....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Only got (2) 22mm Bronzes anyways, so it'll be on The BoldR with my "newest" Ted Williams Baseball Glove Strap (circa 1960?)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Only got (2) 22mm Bronzes anyways, so it'll be on The BoldR with my "newest" Ted Williams Baseball Glove Strap (circa 1960?)


No watch in this picture?????


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Only got (2) 22mm Bronzes anyways, so it'll be on The BoldR with my "newest" Ted Williams Baseball Glove Strap (circa 1960?)





Dobra said:


> No watch in this picture?????


*..all done in "Real Time" *



























*...and New Boots!*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Oh No...... Don't you dare leave us..... I'll look for you and bring you back! I'll form a team.... BADASS team..... Australia, Germany, USA, CANADA, Bulgaria, etc.
> You can run but you can't hide.... We'll follow the bronze smell..... ha ha ha .... we all know the smell.....and you got plenty of it.....
> Ball in your court.....


You had me until...Bulgaria, lol. I'm not sure Rumen Radev would be all that interested in MY bronze collection... Borisov may have some other concerns, but my watches probably don't make the list.

No running or hiding... <poof>


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Only got (2) 22mm Bronzes anyways, so it'll be on The BoldR with my "newest" Ted Williams Baseball Glove Strap (circa 1960?)


 Very nice strap, Gary! Like the boots too...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> No running or hiding... <poof>


*Standing & Glaring In Place & Plain Sight.









...I took this pic myself 3 weeks ago...driving fast & real close to get the pic, surprised he didn't shoot me. I was wearing the Zelos Hammerhead that day, on the Rawlings Baseball Strap with Red keeper,... maybe, he saw that strap, & it saved my life.

















..& Both pics taken on the same day.*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You had me until...Bulgaria, lol. I'm not sure Rumen Radev would be all that interested in MY bronze collection... Borisov may have some other concerns, but my watches probably don't make the list.
> 
> No running or hiding... <poof>


Radev no, but I bet Vesire is......








Greetings from Montreal!?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Very nice strap, Gary! Like the boots too...


Thanks!...This pair is a newly acquired (Chippewa Lace to Toe) traveling with me out on the road, just opened the box today, ain't even laced up yet. I've got a few, actually more than I should, a couple of different collections: Work/Hiking/ & not so dress (& no real dress boots).

Here's my Work Boot shelf (took pic 2 days ago & notice the Flags!)









Qualifying Pics for this post: Strap from Graham!...I can really only wear it with the Ennebi Buckle to gain length (wrist size 7")


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The boldr looks top notch on that strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Radev no, but I bet Vesire is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this watch is a PERFECTION to me!!! I love it  Well done man :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze parts only for my Kalmar 1


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Red Wing Iron Rangers?


garydusa said:


> Only got (2) 22mm Bronzes anyways, so it'll be on The BoldR with my "newest" Ted Williams Baseball Glove Strap (circa 1960?)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> this watch is a PERFECTION to me!!! I love it  Well done man :-!


Is better than I expected, will see how reliable is the movement..... only time will tell.... If you want to look for perfection, I recommend you the Mighty Kaventsmann Hadal ll..... that my friend is the holy grail!

Hey Graham, could you post some more pictures with the beast???? Please!

Have a great one


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Thanks!...This pair is a newly acquired (Chippewa Lace to Toe) traveling with me out on the road, just opened the box today, ain't even laced up yet. I've got a few, actually more than I should, a couple of different collections: Work/Hiking/ & not so dress (& no real dress boots).
> 
> Here's my Work Boot shelf (took pic 2 days ago & notice the Flags!)
> 
> ...


Bro, what else do you collect???? 
Your watches and boots collection are amazing!???


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

All those new boots are great ! I guess I should retire mine all at least 15 going on 20yrs old, the middle ones are insulated for winter!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Is better than I expected, will see how reliable is the movement..... only time will tell.... If you want to look for perfection, I recommend you the Mighty Kaventsmann Hadal ll..... that my friend is the holy grail!
> 
> Hey Graham, could you post some more pictures with the beast???? Please!
> 
> Have a great one


You missed it... post #6004!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You missed it... post #6004!


How in the World I missed that one???????????????
I love that watch ..... The Hadal is the reason for my "Pain in the ass Petram deal".....?
Just let me know when you will be ready to say goodbye to it..... let me know in advance.... I have to sell a kidney .
Amazing watch, great pictures!
Thanks a lot G!

I could trade you my Petram..... 

Look what I got...... Oh boy I'm so in love with it.....❤❤❤

Cheers!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice additions guys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> How in the World I missed that one???????����������������
> I love that watch ..... The Hadal is the reason for my "Pain in the ass Petram deal".....��
> Just let me know when you will be ready to say goodbye to it..... let me know in advance.... I have to sell a kidney .
> Amazing watch, great pictures!
> ...


...We do all know there's been a Hadal II 12000m for sale in the threads for months now & for like only five grand or so?...(what's up with that, isn't the price really good?) Even Graham has "liked" his sales bumps.

....ohhhh the insanity! None of us seem to: Sleep, or Work, or have a Life, or even real friends & Family that are tangible outside of this thread. Heck, Im photographing my boots with my watch right now, & in a Hotel room, like it's gonna get on The cover of the "Rolling Stone"...Ha! 








We do have fun though & At least we have each other!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm a new stay-at-home dad, with a daughter that hates to sleep... I have tons of time, (and bags under my eyes...) it's 3:48am here.

Wouldn't change it though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

My Porthole (2nd time around):


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> OK...... had it for 2 days..... never posted a picture...... It finally arrived.....


Great news Dobra and an absolute statement piece it is.
Congratulations and someone better warn the door jambs in your house that they're gonna meet their match!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> Great news Dobra and an absolute statement piece it is.
> Congratulations and someone better warn the door jambs in your house that they're gonna meet their match!!


Thanks a lot my friend! It's the daughter that I'm afraid she's going to meet her match.... She already met the Russian Diver....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks a lot my friend! It's the daughter that I'm afraid she's going to meet her match.... She already met the Russian Diver....


Ouch...! I met my first Russian Diver in a similar experience.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

clouser said:


> Red Wing Iron Rangers?


So gotta reply to clouser, He's one of respected "Good Guys" all over this WUS!

Hey clouser! How ya been? sorry bout the delay, working out on the road across the Midwest, & lost in myself as usual.
Those are Chippewa Black Whirlwind "Lace to Toe" Field Boots w/Vibram soles (long name eh!) (this is the pic I took this morning)








And a blown out qualifying pic...









..currently in an all night "Diner Grill" where da specialty is a "Slinger"..wearing a Blue dialed DevilRay, so I can't post a real time pic in the thread


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Ouch...! I met my first Russian Diver in a similar experience.


He accidentally head butted the butt of your rifle &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56834;
G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Real Time Pic: Gruppo on Gunny








Ennebi Buckles gets you that extra hole on a shorty strap..








(& Thanks to BevHillsTrainer for the Gunny!)
(& forgot to tighten lugs screws/now tightened)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Real Time Pic: Gruppo on Gunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!!!! 🤤🤤🤤


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got to try the Bucherer special edition of the tudor blue bronze in the Paris Bucherer store.
Beautiful watch. They have a 3 months waiting time on it in general, just need to pay a 10% deposit and they'll get it for you.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Wanted one of these ever since I became aware of them (last week... newb...). Not sure if I wanted to risk a watch as large as 42mm+, so I figured to start smaller. Also have a San Martin "Flieger" hommage in bronze on the way, to check out 42mm size on me, but for now, totally digging the Zelos. May polish it up to start with shiny and let it patina; may just leave it alone.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> ...We do all know there's been a Hadal II 12000m for sale in the threads for months now & for like only five grand or so?...(what's up with that, isn't the price really good?) Even Graham has "liked" his sales bumps.


Nope, would've bought it, but Norm already went creeping through and popped it on the bay for his usual markup, along with the other one that matches mine.

Although... he does have a Carlson (same thing) that he'd probably take 4k for.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor BB BRonze on this Friday!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Two capital sins...an Invicta and only 100m WR...but boy, it's chunky and bronze.
Flame away, I love it


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very Nice, I like that color! I'm going for a glass of Merlot right now! 
I'm wearing my blue version right now! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Two capital sins...an Invicta and only 100m WR...but boy, it's chunky and bronze.
> Flame away, I love it


I'm joining you in my love for the Invicta bronze. I'm wearing my green one today. Going to jump in the pool with it later.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

There goes the neighborhood. The thread just can't recover from that, lol.

Good luck in the pool.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> There goes the neighborhood. The thread just can't recover from that, lol.
> 
> Good luck in the pool.


I'd rather make a loan for a Ferrari than to jump out from an airplane..... Bro, the airplane suppose to take off with you and land with you.... I swear, I just googled it....
You guys are.... a tiny little bit crazy


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> There goes the neighborhood. The thread just can't recover from that, lol.
> 
> Good luck in the pool.


I swear he left his boots behind


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow. Like it’s not hard enough already... they are doing it bare foot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> I swear he left his boots behind


I hope he hits the pool! And it better be full of water!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

T3C said:


> I swear he left his boots behind


Nah, if you zoom in you'll see his boots.... that guy is way to afraid to jump in a pool barefoot..... He might catch a cold
Boots no boots, I have all my respect for this brave men.....

Have a nice day my friends!

My Kav was made to fly too....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> There goes the neighborhood. The thread just can't recover from that, lol.
> 
> Good luck in the pool.


Another amazing picture,
I swear this thread gets better & better.
G


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> There goes the neighborhood. The thread just can't recover from that, lol.
> 
> Good luck in the pool.


LOL,...So that's what it feels like to have an IPA zip through your nasal passages, had to mop it off of my laptop screen as well!!
Liking the heck out of my Invicta bronze as well, but the only moisture it'll be getting close to will be the beer in the glass that my hand is holding.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Another $&&##@$** double post.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

marlowe55 said:


> Another $&&##@$** double post.


At least add a photo then, make it worthwhile! 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Zelos Hammerhead and a green wrist. 









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

karlito said:


> Zelos Hammerhead and a green wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

No thanks at all to this thread and also a bronze fb group for really getting me interested in bronze after seeing what was out there, and special recognition to USMC0321 whose posts here turned what I thought I liked in a watch inside out. I am going to be the proud owner of a Kaventsmann Triggerfish Bronze. This is by far the most "Grail" feeling purchase I've made, and I hope my appreciation for the watch matches the fever pitch anticipation. There is an awful lot to like about this watch for many reasons, and I kind of feel like I just joined the country club. Very excited and will post pics when it arrives. A couple of Michael's pics from the Kaventsmann shop:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> No thanks at all to this thread and also a bronze fb group for really getting me interested in bronze after seeing what was out there, and special recognition to USMC0321 whose posts here turned what I thought I liked in a watch inside out. I am going to be the proud owner of a Kaventsmann Triggerfish Bronze. This is by far the most "Grail" feeling purchase I've made, and I hope my appreciation for the watch matches the fever pitch anticipation. There is an awful lot to like about this watch for many reasons, and I kind of feel like I just joined the country club. Very excited and will post pics when it arrives. A couple of Michael's pics from the Kaventsmann shop:
> View attachment 13521625
> 
> View attachment 13521629


Very jealous. Some of the big Kavs are too much for my wrist. But I love that one. A tad more refined... if that's possible

Welcome to the club, and please send lots of pics when it arrives!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> No thanks at all to this thread and also a bronze fb group for really getting me interested in bronze after seeing what was out there, and special recognition to USMC0321...


No recognition necessary... a good watch is a good watch and sells itself.

I know you're going to be happy with it; they just keep getting better and better.

Congratulations & welcome to the club! Don't baby it and you'll enjoy it for years. Anything happens, Michael will stand behind it.

And the rest of you on the fence... mop up some of these 904l Rolex steels sitting around for cheap. Just as good as the bronze and even stronger, imo.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

2nd Graham’s point about not babying it. Live in it. It’s a stunner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

mlankton said:


> No thanks at all to this thread and also a bronze fb group for really getting me interested in bronze after seeing what was out there, and special recognition to USMC0321 whose posts here turned what I thought I liked in a watch inside out. I am going to be the proud owner of a Kaventsmann Triggerfish Bronze. This is by far the most "Grail" feeling purchase I've made, and I hope my appreciation for the watch matches the fever pitch anticipation. There is an awful lot to like about this watch for many reasons, and I kind of feel like I just joined the country club. Very excited and will post pics when it arrives. A couple of Michael's pics from the Kaventsmann shop:


amazing watch, always liked their look, enjoy it!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

double post sorry.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

FiftyFour 6105 Apocalypse arrived today. It's quite impressive in person.


----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Ill add my Z to the group. Lume shot later.

Forgive my lack of camera skills.






View attachment 13524793


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 13523539
> 
> FiftyFour 6105 Apocalypse arrived today. It's quite impressive in person.


Need more pics please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

with a dash of lume


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice to have my crock-pot back


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Here ya go !


Soh1982 said:


> Need more pics please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Great finish!
Mine is too shiny for my taste.... could you help me here???


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Great finish!
> Mine is too shiny for my taste.... could you help me here???


Well... you could send it back to him for a minuscule little fix. Something that would take a couple days for your average mediocre service tech.

When it comes back in 18 months, it will have a nice natural patina.

(And a bunch of different parts you didn't want)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Well... you could send it back to him for a minuscule little fix. Something that would take a couple days for your average mediocre service tech.
> 
> When it comes back in 18 months, it will have a nice natural patina.
> 
> (And a bunch of different parts you didn't want)



If it comes back.....
If I protect the crystal will I be able to sand blast it a bit????


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> If it comes back.....
> If I protect the crystal will I be able to sand blast it a bit????


No need; honestly, run it under some warm water, dump dry baking soda on it and rub the paste in using your fingers. It'll form a mellow finish and it will either start to patina, or you can accelerate it. Just throw some masking tape on the crystal.

That would look pretty good, mellowed out a bit.

I re-finished one of mine and replaced the seals and other janky parts. I'll send you some pics of it when I get back. 'Cause, you know, it's taboo and all...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


OMG! That patina! Amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 13526043
> View attachment 13526047
> View attachment 13526049
> Here ya go !


Love it! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I only have one... so you have to look at it again...










And again...










And again...










Have a great day bronze heads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

My new Martu strap arrived today. 
Couldn't be happier with the outcome. 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Perfect match. Great combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh man,...have to catch up so many posts from you guys.

Right know it is 4:00 am. I setet up a timer for about a half an hour ago. There was some auction that ended in the middle of the night.

Guess from know, the short list is reduced by one watch. Is that really incomming right know? Was that so smart? Am I still dreaming? 🤣
As I remember I woke up just 3 minutes before the auction was ending and ran straight into WLAN troubles... It seems that I was able to fix this quick enough.

Man... I'm getting hungry right now


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

zed073 said:


> My new Martu strap arrived today.
> Couldn't be happier with the outcome.


Those Martu straps are super soft and smooth. Didn't get a canvas jet. How does it feel? Looks like jeans right?


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bendodds360 said:


> I only have one... so you have to look at it again..


No worries there,... we won't be getting tired of that beauty any time soon.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Tadaaaa,...another duplicate post.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Couldn't get the patina, maybe next year. Keeps great time though; +3 s/d.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

New olive green strap for the Tudor BBB! Love this combo!

Even the lining and browned edges match the overall vibe of the bronze case and brown dial.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Oh man,...have to catch up so many posts from you guys.
> 
> Right know it is 4:00 am. I setet up a timer for about a half an hour ago. There was some auction that ended in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


So. What did you buy at the auction?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Yo Goblin...... You won the auction? Still hungry???🤪
Cheers!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe he bought a house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Maybe he bought a house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> If it comes back.....
> If I protect the crystal will I be able to sand blast it a bit????


Dobra mate, 
You could wear it every day for a couple of weeks and let the patina form naturally, would be unique to you rather then chemicals,
And not risking anything on such a rare and expensive piece.
But that is just me. Whatever you decide my friend the most important thing is... ENJOY IT.....
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> My new Martu strap arrived today.
> Couldn't be happier with the outcome.
> 
> 
> ...


Love it Brian,
Perfect match, love Martu straps, have one on order myself at the moment. Tan with blue but sadly not for a bronzo.
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> So. What did you buy at the auction?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope... No house. A house for this price would be a nobrainer.
Got a Heroic18 which is incomming now. The newest of their models - the Diver Legend. (which looks like a homage to the bronze black bay).

I'm excited how it will be...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Nope... No house. A house for this price would be a nobrainer.
> Got a Heroic18 which is incomming now. The newest of their models - the Diver Legend. (which looks like a homage to the bronze black bay).
> 
> I'm excited how it will be...


Nice! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks mate 
Haven't seen this watch here yet...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Guess today is Saint Petram's day
I've got not one but 2 packages
Replaced crystal that brocke, new case back, new bezel and 2 buckles
Well its polished and geometry of lugs is little destroyed but i like it


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love it Brian,
> Perfect match, love Martu straps, have one on order myself at the moment. Tan with blue but sadly not for a bronzo.
> G


Thanks Gino.
Andrea makes a superb strap at a price that's hard to beat. I plan on ordering a couple more. 
I look forward to seeing yours.
Take care.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Dobra mate,
> You could wear it every day for a couple of weeks and let the patina form naturally, would be unique to you rather then chemicals,
> And not risking anything on such a rare and expensive piece.
> But that is just me. Whatever you decide my friend the most important thing is... ENJOY IT.....
> G


Forgive me father for i have sinned.....
It was only one hour..... in ammonia vapour.....just to start the patina....
From now on I'll let the time do the magic....

Confessing feels better......?
Have a great day Bronze heads!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

No love for finger patina?


I'let mine evolve as before, missing the purple tones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Great finish!
> Mine is too shiny for my taste.... could you help me here???


*19 hours later....*



Dobra said:


> Forgive me father for i have sinned.....
> It was only one hour..... in ammonia vapour.....just to start the patina....
> From now on I'll let the time do the magic....
> Confessing feels better......?
> Have a great day Bronze heads!


*Too funny! :-x *


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *19 hours later....*
> 
> *Too funny! :-x *


Yo Gary,

Even my watch is happy.....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Yo Gary,
> Even my watch is happy.....


*My Friend, it came out looking Great!

...& just noticed that "Smily Face" too!*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

horrible rainy day here... but it gave me some interesting light to work with.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

The strap is very soft and flexible for a canvas strap with leather backing.
I highly recommend them.



Goblin77 said:


> Those Martu straps are super soft and smooth. Didn't get a canvas jet. How does it feel? Looks like jeans right?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Turn your watch, turn your watch back,
about a hundred thousand years.
A hundred thousand years." (B-52's/Mesopotamia)*


----------



## Rebnats (May 17, 2009)

Incoming. I have just ordered the attached. Been eyeing this for some time. Perhaps this will make me addicted to Bronze.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Rebnats said:


> Incoming. I have just ordered the attached....


This one is a really nice piece of bronzo. Looking to see some pictures of your personal one 
Assuming to other post, it will patinate really nicely.

Here is the one I've incomming (as a used one). I guess it is the smallest Heroic18... 
I'm curious how the watch is processed and how the aluminum bronze will patinate.


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

Rebnats said:


> Incoming. I have just ordered the attached. Been eyeing this for some time. Perhaps this will make me addicted to Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 13530105


I have one. Fantastic watch. Very well made. I force a pretty dark patina onto it and it took it very well. Enjoy yours.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

vesire said:


>


*That's Whammy Jammy" Georgi! 
..& the White Dial looks Great!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... seems like all the standard watches get rare in this thread


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> ... seems like all the standard watches get rare in this thread


Ok, here is a standard one.... regular, no special features.... just a watch?
Everything standard..... except it's only one made
Have a great one my friends!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Tonight's Hotel pic!


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

zed073 said:


> My new Martu strap arrived today.
> Couldn't be happier with the outcome.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks zed073, now I have a Martu green canvas (waxed denim) strap on the way; customized to hold original 18mm Steinhart buckle and to fit my 6" wrist.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze Seal tonight


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm thinking you guys, especially @ Dobra and Vesire need to see a real watch... Not one of those alloy mixes, that exists only once


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> I'm thinking you guys, especially @ Dobra and Vesire need to see a real watch... Not one of those alloy mixes, that exists only once


We post here only unreal ones 

Did an egg spa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> I'm thinking you guys, especially @ Dobra and Vesire need to see a real watch... Not one of those alloy mixes, that exists only once


I'm just jealous...... like I told Gary, you guys own many wonderful time pieces... because of my size I just can't wear them, they look ridiculous on my wrist.... I'd like to buy a few of them just to own them and look at them.... but my friend, your watches are way to expensive to be bought just to be admired so I'll just admire yours.
Today I'm wearing something more common-ish ?
Have a great one my friends! It's Friday and I have a long weekend ahead!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

As once a wise man said,,, you can't make an omelette without braking an egg or two. 
I don't think I have seen a bronzo that I don't like, from your invicta to your Panerai, love them all. but I would only 
Buy the ones that would suit me, but I really enjoy looking at all the pics from the affordable to the really expensive. The far out to the tame. 
And the verayty on this thread is amazing. Really do get them all.








G


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I just picked up a used Borealis Oceanaut as my first bronze (aluminum bronze) for a tad over $200. Gonna need a strap. I wish it had the original leather and I don't see them on the Borealis website, but I suppose I can try different straps until I find a good match.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> I just picked up a used Borealis Oceanaut as my first bronze (aluminum bronze) for a tad over $200. Gonna need a strap. I wish it had the original leather and I don't see them on the Borealis website, but I suppose I can try different straps until I find a good match.
> 
> View attachment 13534929


Welcome to the club!
Let's see how many bronze watches will you buy from now on..... and how many steel ones are you going to sell in order to buy the bronze ones?.
Don't worry, it's not an addiction... no no, ask the others....


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> As once a wise man said,,, you can't make an omelette without braking an egg or two.
> I don't think I have seen a bronzo that I don't like, from your invicta to your Panerai, love them all. but I would only
> Buy the ones that would suit me, but I really enjoy looking at all the pics from the affordable to the really expensive. The far out to the tame.
> And the verayty on this thread is amazing. Really do get them all.
> ...


 another moray, that has to be the nicest affordable bronzo, I want that watch every time I see it


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Welcome to the club!
> Let's see how many bronze watches will you buy from now on..... and how many steel ones are you going to sell in order to buy the bronze ones��.
> Don't worry, it's not an addiction... no no, ask the others.


I'm no stranger to watch addiction unfortunately. The only thing going in my favor in this genre is that I prefer 41-42mm case sizes.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Greenbird007 said:


> another moray, that has to be the nicest affordable bronzo, I want that watch every time I see it


Thanks Greenbird
This one I have had for six years, 1st or second generation Morey. Made from CUSN8 bronze, has the top grade ETA movement,
Titanium case back and crown, pretty rare now.
I have been scuba diving, skiing, polo, and all sorts of activities, was my beater watch for a year or so. 
It has not missed a beat, seriusly accurate as well. 
Will always be in my collection.
Cheers
G


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Changed my H2O up today. Swapped out the blue Redrocks canvas strap for the red one... it is spring down here now! Now to change all my watches for [email protected]%# daylight savings... the first world problems of owning too many watches! Gonna take me all day! 


















Akubra and bronze diver.....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

In the hops bush










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Changed my H2O up today. Swapped out the blue Redrocks canvas strap for the red one... it is spring down here now! Now to change all my watches for [email protected]%# daylight savings... the first world problems of owning too many watches! Gonna take me all day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty RP,
Amazing watch, amazing strap, perfect combo.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> In the hops bush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, it's a hint....
VESIRE's breweries 
As for the label logo, I think he'll use his Petram

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Have a dozen or so bronzes I don't wear anymore. Was going to start thinning them out, but decided to order up some more Dobra's.

Man, you outdid yourself on these ones! Will be putting straps on throughout the evening...

Nice job on the indigo:


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Boldr Odyssey on Stach Straps Ostrich Leg.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Changed the strap to a canvas, while waiting for the new watch


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Excellent. :-! 
I look forward to seeing it and hearing your opinion.
Andrea is very easy to work with and the price is certainly hard to beat.

I have a Steinhart 22mm bronze buckle on it's way for mine.

Cheers......Brian.



Fossilbones said:


> Thanks zed073, now I have a Martu green canvas (waxed denim) strap on the way; customized to hold original 18mm Steinhart buckle and to fit my 6" wrist.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

zed073 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think of seeing if I could get 22mm Steinhart bronze buckle. Hope to see pics of it on here when you get it. Thanks..Robert.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

First bronze here. Everything I hoped for. Search for 2nd bronze underway. And straps.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Excellent. :-!
> I look forward to seeing it and hearing your opinion.
> Andrea is very easy to work with and the price is certainly hard to beat.
> 
> ...


Can confirm this. 
Got several straps, also custom straps ones. Great quality, fine price and a real kind and pleasant person to deal with.


----------



## igorcarajo (Jan 20, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> horrible rainy day here... but it gave me some interesting light to work with.


:-!
Tell me about that watch. Bronze divers are kind of my thing, and I haven't found something to add to my small collection in some time. Thanks.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Now installed with a brass buckle. All starting to patina nicely.

Not sure how Big Clive gets those bands bent like he does. Fair effort, mine keep threatening to explosively unwind across the room when trying to get the photo.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

igorcarajo said:


> :-!
> Tell me about that watch. Bronze divers are kind of my thing, and I haven't found something to add to my small collection in some time. Thanks.


That's a gruppo ardito numero uno. An Italian brand, and my only bronzo.

If you scroll up you will see this thread hijacked with loads of its pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Now installed with a brass buckle. All starting to patina nicely.
> 
> Not sure how Big Clive gets those bands bent like he does. Fair effort, mine keep threatening to explosively unwind across the room when trying to get the photo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk












I hear ya. It took me ages to get the "big Clive fold" on this one... still yet to master it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Like a badass snake that is winding...

... or is it more like a squirming earthworm? 

btw:
I wasn't able to do such a photo too... My straps seems way to stiff


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> ... My straps seems way to stiff


then stop playing with them


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

taike said:


> then stop playing with them


Did I forgot to mention, that I was talking about my watch straps?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Did I forgot to mention, that I was talking about my watch straps?


so cold shower won't help


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I decided I'd like to try a few different bronzes, both in alloy and overall style. I'm really enjoying my newly acquired green dial Borealis Oceanaut (CuAl) from a few posts back. I wasn't planning on another so soon, but I knew of and admired the Ventus Mori 2V (CuZn) and happened to come across a used one this weekend:









Sometime after that arrives, next up is of course, CuSn. Will try to take my time on this one, and I might have to considering some were released in small numbers or are discontinued. Again, I'd like something that has a different look than the prior two. Helmsman 2 might fit the bill...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> I hear ya. It took me ages to get the "big Clive fold" on this one... still yet to master it.


*Great Pic Ben!...I just tried to do a "Big Clive Fold" ...I failed, gave up, put my Bronze back on, & walked away in shame*


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> I decided I'd like to try a few different bronzes, both in alloy and overall style. I'm really enjoying my newly acquired green dial Borealis Oceanaut (CuAl) from a few posts back. I wasn't planning on another so soon, but I knew of and admired the Ventus Mori 2V (CuZn) and happened to come across a used one this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 13541267
> 
> ...


Maybe check out a prewoned Helberg CH6 or a CH8, which is not discontinued. Quality should be great, price for a CuSn8 nice and it is not such a common watch.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

What do you think, is it on a good way, or even worthy for Big Clive?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

7/10. I feel the watch head needs to be upright. 

My views are subjective. We may need to get big Clive in on this one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess, you're right. I already thought about that too... 
Only problem is, that the watchs head always tips forwards onto the crystals side 
I also guess, that the rear strap must be more visible...

Your picture from the post above is exactly as it should be...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

No trick photography was used

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My try at the Clive fold













G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My Clive Fold with a 6.5mm Strap..... Not easy.... Thank God I have screw in pins


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> I decided I'd like to try a few different bronzes, both in alloy and overall style. I'm really enjoying my newly acquired green dial Borealis Oceanaut (CuAl) from a few posts back. I wasn't planning on another so soon, but I knew of and admired the Ventus Mori 2V (CuZn) and happened to come across a used one this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 13541267
> 
> ...


love the watch and great picture as well.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> My try at the Clive fold
> View attachment 13542977
> View attachment 13542979
> 
> G


9/10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> My Clive Fold with a 6.5mm Strap..... Not easy.... Thank God I have screw in pins


And Dobra, you get 9/10 just for trying to bend that monster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I love that new sommerso and dopio
Nice u boats

Hey lets do the Big Clive fold chalange 
Me.. later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Mokume Gane (SS + Bronze), with bronze buckle of course


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9/10 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

You guy's are cheating... Your watches are much heavier than my one... My mounted strap does flip the watch all the time 

... Okay... I need another try


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> View attachment 13544849


Okay... I would rate it with a 9.8/10 - or what do you think?
Might it be a Steinhart pose? Big Clive also owned a Steinhart and is quiet good too...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13544849
> ...


It was easier than I thoght. I saw Big Clive's recent post so put original strap back on my Steinhart to try. Still trying to get the patina though.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

[/QUOTE]Okay... I would rate it with a 9.8/10 - or what do you think?
Might it be a Steinhart pose? Big Clive also owned a Steinhart and is quiet good too... [/QUOTE]
And I am humbled at 9.8/10, I thought 9.1/10 is what I would be rated. Only natural patina for me.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Love my Steinhart !!! Can't wait for my custom Martu strap.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


>














garydusa said:


>


*...Excellent 10/10!!*


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *...Excellent 10/10!!*


Yours!

Green dial I wanted but I hesitated and it was taken

"Cut" bezel more interesting than a plain one

Crown lever ... Just because it's so Panerai-ish

I'll take yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Addiction might be a bit strong, but I've definitely been seduced by the allure of the bronze diver ;- )

One part of the draw is a design principle that has always appealed to me -- objects that increase in character / personal value as they are used, and the transformation / patina of bronze over time certainly fits the bill.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Early morning bronze


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> Early morning bronze


Is morning bronze the "new" morning wood, lol?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Love my new strap


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Missing lume pip, misaligned hand and battle scars ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> Missing lume pip, misaligned hand and battle scars ...


But nevertheless a real piece of beauty


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about my Event **(Evant** darn autocorrect!!) in October.

I LOVE this one and soooooooo happy I found it! (Matches my shirt too!)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> How about my Event in October.
> 
> I LOVE this one and soooooooo happy I found it! (Matches my shirt too!)
> 
> View attachment 13547993


Nice watch, but sorry, Magnum....NOTHING matches that shirt, lulz!!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice watch, but sorry, Magnum....NOTHING matches that shirt, lulz!!!


Hey- winter is comin to Fairbanks and we gotta stay positive as we watch the sun dip lower and lower each day.

Oh and thanks for the "Magnum" compliment! (Now lemme know when it's 37 min into the episode so I can draw my gun.......)


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Not bronze (brass), but I'm torn between letting my Pontvs Hydra accumulate patina naturally over time, or trying the old hard boiled egg method to speed this process up. What do you guys think?










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bloom said:


> Not bronze (brass), but I'm torn between letting my Pontvs Hydra accumulate patina naturally over time, or trying the old hard boiled egg method to speed this process up. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recommend to give it a try to patinate naturally. Maybe for some weeks or so. After that you could use a hard boiled egg, if it's not the way you like it without.... So, I'm a natural patina boy


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Goblin77 said:


> I recommend to give it a try to patinate naturally. Maybe for some weeks or so. After that you could use a hard boiled egg, if it's not the way you like it without.... So, I'm a natural patina boy


I think that's what I'm leaning towards. Hopefully it will patinate well on it's own.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess everything will evolve to a patina monster, before my aquadive will start doing so 

(the caseback side is fine, but the crystal side is so fu**ing slowly).
Have it for about 4 month (or so) now... Added a bronze buckle a few weeks ago. This buckle patinates really really fast.

So I would give it a try to do it in it's own. Check it again in about 3 weeks. Even then it is early enough to think about hard boiled egg e.g.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I agree, the first time especially, but I specifically bought a Invicta to experiment with as it was only 121.00 usd and bronze, also there may be issues with seals and gaskets I know nothing about how the different processes can affect them. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BKCM said:


>


*I Would Totally Wear That Watch!*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor BB Bronze on a new strap! Horween Cavalier leather...better than the OE strap imo!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ There is no way I could go with a Tudor bronze. That's a beautiful watch, no doubt. But to me, bronze is a novelty watch and there is no way I could spend Tudor money on a novelty watch.

Good on you for either having that kind of disposable cash, or being willing to go all-in on Tudor with a bronze watch. That's something I'd like to do, but I don't think I ever could.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Weird, very similar to Oct 02, 2018 post...same post number 2249....?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Toonces said:


> ^ There is no way I could go with a Tudor bronze. That's a beautiful watch, no doubt. But to me, bronze is a novelty watch and there is no way I could spend Tudor money on a novelty watch.
> 
> Good on you for either having that kind of disposable cash, or being willing to go all-in on Tudor with a bronze watch. That's something I'd like to do, but I don't think I ever could.


Did you read (understand) the title of this thread? "My Bronze Diver addiction!!".


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *I Would Totally Wear That Watch!*


Thanks man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cobra 3 ..all natural patina with hints of purples, golds & Blues, with a natural shine.
Honestly I am not describing the bottle of wine I had last nite with my meal.































Apologies for the amount of pics.
G


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Fossilbones said:


> View attachment 13549269
> 
> 
> Weird, very similar to Oct 02, 2018 post...same post number 2249....?
> ...


Youre looking at my profile post account, not the thread's post count. Relax and take off the tin foil helmet dude. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Toonces said:


> ^ There is no way I could go with a Tudor bronze. That's a beautiful watch, no doubt. But to me, bronze is a novelty watch and there is no way I could spend Tudor money on a novelty watch.
> 
> Good on you for either having that kind of disposable cash, or being willing to go all-in on Tudor with a bronze watch. That's something I'd like to do, but I don't think I ever could.


You might be surprised how versatile bronze watches can be. A bronze can be the one casual watch in your collection and you won't need anything else, specially a nice evenly patinated one. But it's not as if we need a good reason to splurge senseless amount of money on these bronzies. In case you didn't realize, this room is for the addicts and there is nothing rational about addicts! Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't know about you guys, but when I'm not at work I spend way more time in cargo shorts or jeans and a tshirt than I do in nice casual clothes. Bronze is the ultimate watch with flip flops


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sleeping just two more times, and my new bronzo will be here in my hands.... Sadly I'm not home tomorrow, which was the estimated date...

Citrus powder to make it to "my patina" is still here 

I'm quite excited... I'll share a picture as soon as possible.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> You might be surprised how versatile bronze watches can be. A bronze can be the one casual watch in your collection and you won't need anything else, specially a nice evenly patinated one. But it's not as if we need a good reason to splurge senseless amount of money on these bronzies. In case you didn't realize, this room is for the addicts and there is nothing rational about addicts! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I wear my bronzos for all occasions, and always get compliments
With suit, smart casual, relaxed track suit.




















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> You might be surprised how versatile bronze watches can be. A bronze can be the one casual watch in your collection and you won't need anything else, specially a nice evenly patinated one. But it's not as if we need a good reason to splurge senseless amount of money on these bronzies. In case you didn't realize, this room is for the addicts and there is nothing rational about addicts! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I wear my bronzos for all occasions, and always get compliments
With suit, smart casual, relaxed track suit.
View attachment 13551075
View attachment 13551081

View attachment 13551127

G


----------



## horgo99 (Jun 11, 2018)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Addiction might be a bit strong, but I've definitely been seduced by the allure of the bronze diver ;- )
> 
> One part of the draw is a design principle that has always appealed to me -- objects that increase in character / personal value as they are used, and the transformation / patina of bronze over time certainly fits the bill.
> 
> ...


What is this first watch in the pics? It's a stunner!!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Well, I wear my bronzos for all occasions, and always get compliments
> With suit, smart casual, relaxed track suit.
> View attachment 13551075
> View attachment 13551081
> ...


Agreed. I have done the same in the past! There is no bad time or occasion to wear a bronzo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> View attachment 13478617


horgo99,

It is a MOLON LABE


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> Sleeping just two more times, and my new bronzo will be here in my hands.... Sadly I'm not home tomorrow, which was the estimated date...
> 
> Citrus powder to make it to "my patina" is still here
> 
> I'm quite excited... I'll share a picture as soon as possible.


Citrus powder? I've not heard of that method to develop patina. Pray tell. What sort of patina does it develop?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stanc1 (Oct 9, 2018)

I just fell in love with them.....lovely !!!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Citrus powder? I've not heard of that method to develop patina. Pray tell. What sort of patina does it develop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 It removes all old patin.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Cobra 3 ..all natural patina with hints of purples, golds & Blues, with a natural shine.
> Honestly I am not describing the bottle of wine I had last nite with my mealApologies for the amount of pics.
> G


There's never a need to apologize for great pic's of a lovely watch, the more the merrier!!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Heh, ok, point taken fellas. It seems I really need to get on the bronze bandwagon!

Choo Choo!

I've been looking really hard at the Steinharts for about a year, but have never pulled the trigger. I guess it might be time to revisit...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Toonces said:


> Heh, ok, point taken fellas. It seems I really need to get on the bronze bandwagon!
> 
> Choo Choo!
> 
> I've been looking really hard at the Steinharts for about a year, but have never pulled the trigger. I guess it might be time to revisit...


Good idea.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

New M&N strap arrived today. I couldn't find any pictures of the bronze one before I bought this. So I'll post a few pics incase any of you bronze heads are thinking about it. 









It's more comfy Than the Zulu I have been wearing. Hopefully the bronze will dull to match my watch as it's quite shiny.

I'll post some thoughts here when I have worn it for a while.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Good idea.


That's exactly the one, brother. Great watch. If I'm going to try bronze, it's going to be that before I go all Tudor for sure.

I have a rose gold diver, and i don't find it to be a very versatile watch. I am assuming that bronze looks significantly different from rose gold? Certainly after patina'd, but how about new?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Toonces said:


> That's exactly the one, brother. Great watch. If I'm going to try bronze, it's going to be that before I go all Tudor for sure.
> 
> I have a rose gold diver, and i don't find it to be a very versatile watch. I am assuming that bronze looks significantly different from rose gold? Certainly after patina'd, but how about new?


I got mine pre-owned with patina already started, these patina slower than most other bronze, in my experience.

Here is a fresh one, online photo link:










There are several bezel colors to choose from










I thought I wanted the green bezel until I saw this light brown at a good price in watchrecon





This is the green bezel below


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Toonces said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea.
> ...


Glad to see you're interested now. I can't afford to buy a Tudor BBB (unless I sold a third of my watch collection) however I have a feeling you can. I would love to have a Tudor BBB. I have a Steinhart and it is frustrating to get get that natural patina but with polishing easy to look gold... if that is what you want.

Slight patina







Slight polish


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> New M&N strap arrived today. I couldn't find any pictures of the bronze one before I bought this. So I'll post a few pics incase any of you bronze heads are thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of Erika's straps also for a Seiko diver mod however I haven't had the pleasure of trying it on yet as I haven't had the chance to start the mod.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Toonces said:


> Heh, ok, point taken fellas. It seems I really need to get on the bronze bandwagon!
> 
> Choo Choo!
> 
> I've been looking really hard at the Steinharts for about a year, but have never pulled the trigger. I guess it might be time to revisit...


Here's why you should take the plunge. If you go the green bezel (it's stunning) then ditch the canvas band at the earliest opportunity. It's rubbish.

Paired this beauty with a Steinhart leather band and buckle. It's a little ripper!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> It removes all old patin.


Ah, right. That makes it a bit clearer. Like using tomato sauce.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> It removes all old patin.





Red PeeKay said:


> Ah, right. That makes it a bit clearer. Like using tomato sauce.


*...Or "Squeeze the Lemon!"* (Led Zepplin)


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

View attachment 13553929












Just landed my Pontvs Hydra!!!She got her bath and is all tanned up!!!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead + meteor:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

May I ask for your thoughts?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

No better addiction to have in my opinion.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask for your thoughts?


hate the name, am not terribly impressed with Asian bronzos, am not a fan of that case style which to me is very dress diver. If I was interested in a bronze like that, I'd stretch for the bronze Eterna Kontiki.

When I say I'm not impressed with Asian bronzos, my Ancon Challenger feels like a compromise, which it is. It's a $400 clone of a $4000 Ennebi Fondale bronzo. My Zoretto Indy is nicer and more reminds me of an Armida, but it's a $500 watch and you never feel like it's worth a penny more. Both are great watches for shorts and flip flops, they have their place. IMO.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I can partially agree with that. I really like the brown Tudor Bronze. This one is a compromise. I did'nt found much live pictures of this one. Then it popped up as slightly used one and I decided to give it a try. So if it turns out, that it does not suit me, I assume it would be a fast going flipper. 

Now it is here - so why didn't give it a chance for the next days / weeks. Also it is aluminum bronze, which is very different to the alloy of my aquadive


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminated said:


> No better addiction to have in my opinion.


Luminated, you are still the Patina king!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Iv posted these elsewhere. But just incase you wanted more bronze .......





































Have a top weekend bronze heads!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

One more shot of last evening


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask for your thoughts?


What brand?? What strap? Looks awesome!

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

whoa said:


> What brand?? What strap? Looks awesome!
> 
> - whoa... Just whoa! -


It's a asian brand, called Heroic18. Strap is the stock one.
Overall quality is quite good, and the strap can be adjusted for a great fitting.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> One more shot of last evening


I like it Goblin,
It kind of reminds me of the Tudor Black bay bronze bucherer edition. 
Very cool, but nothing compered to your Aquadive 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I like it Goblin,
> It kind of reminds me of the Tudor Black bay bronze bucherer edition.
> Very cool, but nothing compered to your Aquadive
> G


Yes, seems like a homage to the BB bronze..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I like it Goblin,
> It kind of reminds me of the Tudor Black bay bronze bucherer edition.
> Very cool, but nothing compered to your Aquadive
> G


It reminds me of MASERATI..... nice logo!
I hope you'll get the car to match the watch....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would ask a Maserati owner first!! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> I would ask a Maserati owner first!!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Go ahead.... ask me....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That was something wasn't expecting, but funny nonetheless! I have an friend that has one, he loves it, but the car is out of my league. 
I believe it's the Quattroporte model.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I would ask a Maserati owner first!!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Ummm... yeah... you can dig through my posts about that one; would rather have the watch.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Two years a go i have 7 or 8 bronzos, now i only have one

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Bronzo in the woods! Gently cleaned from some of older patina.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13562195


I wish I had over $3,000 for a beater.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Seriously though, I think that watch would look awesome after 10-15 years of everyday wear; the way I used to wear my single watch until I started collecting.


----------



## swerfot (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello all,
So I bought *CW C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600* (Raw) recently. It was of course shiny as hell out of box (fresh copper/rose gold look), but just 2 weeks later it looks mighty cool. Photos below are taken at various times during those 2 weeks. I've also replaced stock strap with a custom-made one. 
Overall, I am very happy with this piece, except... Well, there are 2 things: that new logo at 9 hour mark makes it look like a fashion watch which annoys me (though not a lot), plus I wish it had a domed crystal instead of flat.














View attachment 13563647


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Now that you mentioned the 9oclock branding, it’s all that I can look at...

The bronze has mellowed nicely though. 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

swerfot said:


> Hello all,
> So I bought *CW C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600* (Raw) recently. It was of course shiny as hell out of box (fresh copper/rose gold look), but just 2 weeks later it looks mighty cool. Photos below are taken at various times during those 2 weeks. I've also replaced stock strap with a custom-made one.
> Overall, I am very happy with this piece, except... Well, there are 2 things: that new logo at 9 hour mark makes it look like a fashion watch which annoys me (though not a lot), plus I wish it had a domed crystal instead of flat.
> View attachment 13563639
> ...


Welcome to this thread,
You have chosen very very well my friend,
This is a very serius and professional watch company, intending to stay around for a very very long time, and it will be passed down from generation to generation.
They also have a research facility, creating their own movement, using the best materials.
I have met the owners and visited their base, only 20 miles from me.
In my opinion they are as good as Oris if not better, their quality control and attention to detail is amazing.
I think you will like this thread, there is lots of amazing people on here.
Congrats & enjoy.
G


----------



## Rebnats (May 17, 2009)

Hi, I bought same about a week ago. Fantastic watch. I am not bothered re the logo it's quite smaller in the flesh photos exaggerate the impact on dial. Personally I prefer the flat rather than domed glass. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Welcome to this thread,
> You have chosen very very well my friend,
> This is a very serius and professional watch company, intending to stay around for a very very long time, and it will be passed down from generation to generation.
> They also have a research facility, creating their own movement, using the best materials.
> ...


Second those comments, CW are a brand boxing well above their weight in terms of quality and lately their new releases are amazing!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Waiting for the Dr...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Wore this after two weeks, the patina is coming along nicely









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Another Orca bronze on green safari strap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Steiny Apollon:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ventus Brass


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This for some web shopping today!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> This for some web shopping today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 42mm? Was thinking of getting a "dart" model.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fergfour, it's a 40mm...although they have 42mm in SS... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Fergfour, it's a 40mm...although they have 42mm in SS...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Awesome I was hoping it's a 40mm. The overall size looks perfect to me. Now to decide on blue, green, or turquoise, ugh


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Do I love green & blue dials 



















G


----------



## swerfot (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank you everyone for a warm welcome and for supporting my choice of watch  
And here's one more shot. Sorry for not bothering to choose a proper background, will do better in the future:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

A Wild and wet weekend recently so.... As the Lume pip had fallen out (Ralf has offered to send some lume powder) but in the meantime thought I would try turning a bit of Paua (Abalone) shell I brought back from New Zealand and glueing it in. Really fiddly but looks great when the light catches it. I also had a go at making a strap. Old 1940's leather belt, a bit dry but quite pleased at a first attempt. Sim643- Like the Patina- was it forced?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 on stingray/Maddog combo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

miketheteeth said:


> A Wild and wet weekend recently so.... As the Lume pip had fallen out (Ralf has offered to send some lume powder) but in the meantime thought I would try turning a bit of Paua (Abalone) shell I brought back from New Zealand and glueing it in. Really fiddly but looks great when the light catches it. I also had a go at making a strap. Old 1940's leather belt, a bit dry but quite pleased at a first attempt. Sim643- Like the Patina- was it forced?
> View attachment 13582137
> View attachment 13582141


On my watch yes, but not by me, the previous owner did the process, I believe it was hardboiled egg and vinegar.... The pip and your strap both look great!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Any Unity watches here? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


>


*Isn't that?...
THE New SeriousWatches SW Edition...Second batch!
...a Big CONGRATS! is in order! What a Sweet Dial too!...*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice ones... Both of you. Wish you guys a happy patina-time


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Isn't that?...
> THE New SeriousWatches SW Edition...Second batch!
> ...a Big CONGRATS! is in order! What a Sweet Dial too!...*


Yes it is, missed out on the first batch. Fortunate enough to catch the second


----------



## swerfot (Oct 16, 2018)

Matched my pants to my Steinhart Ocean One Bronze:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great night friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS No.5: Mounted on a Rolled Vietnam Era Military Canvas Strap by Micah Dirksen (VintagerStraps).*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


Perfect patina on this one Gary,
Love the combo, imho I think vintager straps make some of the best canvas straps around.
G


----------



## Wash1 (Sep 17, 2018)

New addition, so I figured I'd chime in. Always loved bronze divers, so finally saved enough to join....


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Wash1 said:


> New addition, so I figured I'd chime in. Always loved bronze divers, so finally saved enough to join....
> View attachment 13591773











Great watch, mine is n.004

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This Eterna you got is a really cool watch. Congratulations


----------



## Wash1 (Sep 17, 2018)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Great watch, mine is n.004
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm enjoying it. Mine is n.184.


----------



## Wash1 (Sep 17, 2018)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Great watch, mine is n.004
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm enjoying it. Mine is n.184.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wash1 said:


> New addition, so I figured I'd chime in. Always loved bronze divers, so finally saved enough to join....
> View attachment 13591773


Huge congrats Wash1, 
You don't get much better then the Eterna Kontiki 
Super cool watch, fantastic movement as well, one of my favourite watches.
G


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Bronze Kobold Seal









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

H20 skull:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

malach ra said:


> Bronze Kobold Seal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Kobold is a rarely seen watch... I like the toolish style


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Did anybody ever hear of Laventure watches?
I like them very much...

https://www.laventure.swiss/en


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Visconti Abyssus









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Another shot.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit of a change to a canvas strap tonight for a different look.









Always think canvas and bronze go together very well!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13596591
> 
> 
> Bit of a change to a canvas strap tonight for a different look.
> ...


*The Schofield looks Great Clive, the Patina is settling in & blends so nicely with that Canvas!

Just Can't Beat a Good Canvas Strap on a Bronze!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The thread has seemed kinda of Slow lately, & having a "Week of Bronze On Canvas" would be a good pick-me-up round here. Maybe wake up Dobra, Graham and Georgi and all of the crowd of regulars to putting on a few of their Canvas straps too.*


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *The thread has seemed kinda of Slow lately, & having a "Week of Bronze On Canvas" would be a good pick-me-up round here. Maybe wake up Dobra, Graham and Georgi and all of the crowd of regulars to putting on a few of their Canvas straps too.*


I'm still waiting for my Custom Martu canvas strap to arrive. It got held up in Miami, FL after mail bomb incident.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh... please wait a couple of beats before you wake them up. I on canvas too...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *The thread has seemed kinda of Slow lately, & having a "Week of Bronze On Canvas" would be a good pick-me-up round here. Maybe wake up Dobra, Graham and Georgi and all of the crowd of regulars to putting on a few of their Canvas straps too.*


Mine ... no canvass though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

T3C said:


> Mine ... no canvass though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I feel compelled to join in, and I am on canvas.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Okey im here, just had a nice lemon bath


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC03087.jpg
View attachment DSC03076.jpg
View attachment DSC03079.jpg
View attachment DSC03072.jpg


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Giles has just released the BB3 with a new design of caseback and more importantly a new crown.

He will retro fit to my BB2,what do you think?? I like it better.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Blue meteorite on a blue croco grain


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

That Obris Morgan is sharp looking. I'd love to try some bronze, but I haven't seen any in 39-40mm and slimmer profile. One of these days, I'll get lucky (and be poorer)...


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

That Obris Morgan is sharp looking. I'd love to try some bronze, but I haven't seen any in 39-40mm and slimmer profile. One of these days, I'll get lucky (and be poorer)...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

NoHoMan said:


> That Obris Morgan is sharp looking. I'd love to try some bronze, but I haven't seen any in 39-40mm and slimmer profile. One of these days, I'll get lucky (and be poorer)...


Have you taken a look at the Christoper Ward Trident? It's available in 43mm and also 38mm. The profile should fit your requirements


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NoHoMan said:


> That Obris Morgan is sharp looking. I'd love to try some bronze, but I haven't seen any in 39-40mm and slimmer profile. One of these days, I'll get lucky (and be poorer)...


Ummmmm.....the Obris Morgan IS 39mm (and about as cheap as you're going to find in bronze, with sapphire and a 9015 movement).


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> T3C said:
> 
> 
> > Mine ... no canvass though
> ...


I love this watch but hate the band/buckle it ships with. Where can I get a great canvas band / bronze buckle pair to replace the stock ones?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jose Maria Aguilar on the Bay makes fantastic canvas straps, and check out trandafil1972 also on the bay for some fantastic bronze buckles.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Received my new custom Martu green denim strap. Not exactly canvas but ... very comfy, light weight and perfect fit for 6" wrist. Thanks Andrea! Way better than OEM canvas strap.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

FTE said:


> I love this watch but hate the band/buckle it ships with. Where can I get a great canvas band / bronze buckle pair to replace the stock ones?


This one must be one of Jose Maria's Canvas (at least it was told be as I bought it as a new one from second hand).
It's heavy duty regarding a china canvas.
I'm wearing it for about two weeks now (no water contact) and it still is quite stiff.

I guess Arunas (ebay) makes one if the best (but also not so cheap) bronze buckles. At least if I look at those pictures...

https://www.ebay.de/usr/arunas.bronze.buckles

(mine buckle is a 12 Euro bronze buckle from a uk ebay seller)

@bigclive2011
You mentioned those Jose Maria straps too. What's your tip to get them softer?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just wear them in, they will soften up with use.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Cool looking strap there!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

FTE said:


> I love this watch but hate the band/buckle it ships with. Where can I get a great canvas band / bronze buckle pair to replace the stock ones?


I bought one on the Bay for another watch. Travelling now so don't have a pic. Nethuns also has a very nice bronze buckle for their Lava model. They might let you buy one perhaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Love my T46. So much so I also got the V2 version.


----------



## Zaraq (May 7, 2018)

Nice trio, Congrats


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

T3C said:


> I bought one on the Bay for another watch. Travelling now so don't have a pic. Nethuns also has a very nice bronze buckle for their Lava model. They might let you buy one perhaps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, I sent them an email to find out what alternatives they may have. The one with the Lava model may work. I also just ordered a Jose Maria canvas strap and a bronze buckle off the bay....will see.

Edit: Looks like Nethuns not offering an alternative - "Thank you for purchasing our products... I'm glad that you like it but I am sorry to inform you that we don't have any accessories available. 
Maybe in the near future..."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

:think::think:







G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes! Looks like a win to me! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

In Halloween spirit with the "spirits"!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Demons and Divers,...Happy Halloween to you all.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray shoes.










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Bronze-heads!
Guess who's back???
Missed you guys!
Kav and private Jet Challenger 650 on paper....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *The thread has seemed kinda of Slow lately, & having a "Week of Bronze On Canvas" would be a good pick-me-up round here. Maybe wake up Dobra, Graham and Georgi and all of the crowd of regulars to putting on a few of their Canvas straps too.*
> 
> Bronze????? On canvas???????
> Bro, is like putting a Ferrari on steel rims..... Still a Ferrari but....
> Don't get mad.....but me I'm all leather..... maybe I should try canvas???????


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This squale looks quite good. May I ask for more pictures? 
Are the indices made from bronze too?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 on "mean green" gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Back on canvas again...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

watermanxxl said:


> Benarus Moray 47 on "mean green" gator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the lug to lug length? That is a beauty!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> What is the lug to lug length? That is a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks, Slm. 24mm lug width. 47mm case. 54mm lug-to-lug length.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


>


*And a Very Sweet MadDog Buckle too!...*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I also feel like I need a new bronzo


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Not a diver but I am back in bronze business! Landed today! Sold my last bronze a month ago and had been sulking since then. Can't complain now. I just wish the buckle was bronze. For some crazy reason, they put a titanium buckle on it.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Now that is a Beauty..!
More photos.. If you can take your eyes off the watch long enough to take some! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Now that is a Beauty!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yes I love it. I sold my IWC Mark XVIII to get this and boy, am I glad I did that. This watch is at another level!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Not a diver but I am back in bronze business! Landed today! Sold my last bronze a month ago and had been sulking since then. Can't complain now. I just wish the buckle was bronze. For some crazy reason, they put a titanium buckle on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Agree that's a beauty. As for the titanium buckle, I suppose that makes a lot of sense like the caseback. The PAM shares the same approach as well.

Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

T3C said:


> Congrats! Agree that's a beauty. As for the titanium buckle, I suppose that makes a lot of sense like the caseback. The PAM shares the same approach as well.
> 
> Enjoy it in good health.


I see the point as it's in contact with skin but still, bronze buckles rock! I do love the watch and I will surely enjoy it to the fullest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *And a Very Sweet MadDog Buckle too!...*


Thanks, GaryD!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Not a diver but I am back in bronze business! Landed today! Sold my last bronze a month ago and had been sulking since then. Can't complain now. I just wish the buckle was bronze. For some crazy reason, they put a titanium buckle on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats....Looks great, and there I thought you were so in love with your Zelos Mako. I almost bought yours when I saw you post it for sale but thought, I still like mine with ceramic insert and meteorite dial better.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


>


Lotta detail in that patina.

Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Got this one on for Sunday

Have a great weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fossilbones said:


> Congrats....Looks great, and there I thought you were so in love with your Zelos Mako. I almost bought yours when I saw you post it for sale but thought, I still like mine with ceramic insert and meteorite dial better.


Actually I do love Zelos mako and I am waiting for blue meteorite mako which should be coming out at the end of the year. I didn't need 2 makos so I sold the black meteorite. 
Ceramic insert is nice but I still prefer the bronze bezel which is what I will go for again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi to all & happy Sunday, trying out a rolled canvas strap on my Anonimo, please tell me what you think, as all you guys have great taste.
Please forgive the amount of pics.





































G
Even trying out Clive's famous fold.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Soh 1982,
Wow, great watch mate, congrats & enjoy, 
I am enjoying the pics.
G


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Soh 1982,
> Wow, great watch mate, congrats & enjoy,
> I am enjoying the pics.
> G


Thanks G! Loving it. It hasn't left my wrist since I received it. 
Btw your combo with canvas is a an absolute winner! Love it.

I myself have been trying different straps this morning and can't completely decide if I prefer the blue or this dark tan strap! I think blue pops more but dark tan makes it coordinate more with shoes! I might just have to buy a pair of blue boots! These truly are first world problems. Lol.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> ... trying out a rolled canvas strap on my Anonimo, please tell me what you think, as all you guys have great taste...


I like it very much, especially with this shirt. It's a nice type of canvas (may I say a bit dressy?) - which looks nice to the shiny surface of the anonimo.



Soh1982 said:


> I myself have been trying different straps this morning and can't completely decide if I prefer the blue or this dark tan strap! I think blue pops more but dark tan makes it coordinate more with shoes! I might just have to buy a pair of blue boots! These truly are first world problems.


Both of them looks quiet good.
For me I would choose the brown (more rustic) as soon as the zenith get more patina.
The blue one matches perfect at the moment (and for sure for a long time)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*This one, ...it's "Soh Nice!!"


Soh1982 said:











Click to expand...

& Congrats to you, Betcha you've got the sweetest watches in all of Boone County!*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Thanks G! Loving it. It hasn't left my wrist since I received it.
> Btw your combo with canvas is a an absolute winner! Love it.
> 
> I myself have been trying different straps this morning and can't completely decide if I prefer the blue or this dark tan strap! I think blue pops more but dark tan makes it coordinate more with shoes! I might just have to buy a pair of blue boots! These truly are first world problems. Lol.
> ...


Cheers, 
I like both straps, maybe a tan with blue stitching.
But that crown is a work of art & you can tell it's a Zenith a mile off, and the movement..............pure class.
G


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Both of them looks quiet good.
For me I would choose the brown (more rustic) as soon as the zenith get more patina.
The blue one matches perfect at the moment (and for sure for a long time)[/QUOTE]

I guess I can swap the 2 time to time depending upon my mood. But one things for sure, I am getting blue boots! Haha.


garydusa said:


> *This one, ...it's "Soh Nice!!"
> 
> & Congrats to you, Betcha you've got the sweetest watches in all of Boone County!*


Unfortunately not many watch lovers in Boone County. When I was in Dallas, it was a different story. I miss that. If I wanted to talk watches, I could even just stop by at timeless luxury watches to chat with Dan. The only guy who appreciates my watches here is the cashier at chick-fil-a. He always comments on my watches. Pretty sad but true that I have to stand in the line of chick-fil-a to have someone look at my new acquisitions and chat about them, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Cheers,
> I like both straps, maybe a tan with blue stitching.
> But that crown is a work of art & you can tell it's a Zenith a mile off, and the movement..............pure class.
> G


That's a great idea! I guess I will be ordering a custom one. I will probably go back and forth between tan and blue depending upon my mood and my shoes, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> That's a great idea! I guess I will be ordering a custom one. I will probably go back and forth between tan and blue depending upon my mood and my shoes, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha, look at these! From the Redwing Heritage collection... Slate Blue!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Hahaha, look at these! From the Redwing Heritage collection... Slate Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are one heck of an enabler, and I like that, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Hahaha, look at these! From the Redwing Heritage collection... Slate Blue!


Nice one... Did you placed an order already?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice combo...... love that stitching!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's got serious attitude! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. Be well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor BB Bronze on new chocolate colored strap!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

really like my new H2O, very nice watch!


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally pulled the trigger and have brand new Obris Morgan Nautilus on the way. Gonna try a solid bronze bezel. I should have bought yours when you had it for sale but at the time didn't realize the dimensions were actually in my sweet spot.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr bronze odyssey









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Wlover said:


> Boldr bronze odyssey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That HK LE is very tempting.

Gratz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New arrival chaps

























Not the watch, the Porshe guys.
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Is that Porsche Logo able to patinate too? 

... Nice one - congratulations


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Is that Porsche Logo able to patinate too?
> 
> ... Nice one - congratulations


Thanks Goblin
I will tell you in a month or so.��
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Is that Porsche Logo able to patinate too?
> 
> ... Nice one - congratulations


Thanks Goblin
I will tell you in a month or so.&#55357;&#56836;
G


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

New arrival...









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

What brand is this? Mokume gane (or what is it called)? 

It's a cool watch, and I like it's shape. It's some kind if vintage to me


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

It a Carlson Mokume Gane. Ive always been drawn to the design of this diver.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pastextian (Sep 9, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 13605235
> 
> 
> Demons and Divers,...Happy Halloween to you all.


New thing. Demon watch storage.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

malach ra said:


> New arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen that type of metal in the flesh. I bet it catches the light nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Its kind of a dull finish...Im not sure if I want to polish it or let it be. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Just landed...........finally a 'reasonably' priced Bronze GMT. Strap compliments the blue dial perfectly.
My first British watch...........Three cheers for Chris Ward!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez beast. Wearing it in bed on a lazy Saturday morning!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

umarrajs said:


> Just landed...........finally a 'reasonably' priced Bronze GMT. Strap compliments the blue dial perfectly.
> My first British watch...........Three cheers for Chris Ward!!
> 
> View attachment 13628013
> View attachment 13628017


Love this ! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I think the chunkier, the better with bronze watches.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

seedubs1 said:


> I think the chunkier, the better with bronze watches.


Definitely.










If I ever lock myself out I can always throw it through a window!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

How difficult are you guys finding it to keep these looking good and not completely turning green?

Are you getting any stains on your skin or clothes from daily wearing these?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if you have bulletproof windows....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

seedubs1 said:


> How difficult are you guys finding it to keep these looking good and not completely turning green?
> 
> Are you getting any stains on your skin or clothes from daily wearing these?


Not me and I've been wearing one of the most affordable brands on the forum, for the last couple of weeks... Long term I haven't got a clue..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

seedubs1 said:


> How difficult are you guys finding it to keep these looking good and not completely turning green?
> 
> Are you getting any stains on your skin or clothes from daily wearing these?


I'm guessing that the results will vary with different bronzes. Personally I've had zero issues. And I doubt I'd worry if it went a bit green in places. But a toothbrush and some lemon juice would likely fix that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

seedubs1 said:


> How difficult are you guys finding it to keep these looking good and not completely turning green?
> 
> Are you getting any stains on your skin or clothes from daily wearing these?


I haven't had a bronze yet which has gone much green. In my experience green comes off even if you wipe your watch vigorously, at least it does for me. Now darkened patina is a different thing all together. They do continue to darken but I don't worry about that as I like the dark patina that bronze develops. For me, that's actually the biggest charm of bronze watches. More the patina, better they look!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I have pretty skinny wrists - can anybody recommend a good bronze diver? A lot of the ones here look like thick chunky beasts that would overwhelm my wrists.

I've looked into the bronze Zelos Mako but the dial is kind of busy for me. Does anybody have any experience with San Martin's offerings?









I'm looking for a diver with a diver with good wrist presence but manageable lug-to-lug and a clean/simple dial (no date preferred).


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

These from Benarus.. 40mm. Different colors and dial configurations available! I love mine! Oops it's brass, sorry.. 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have pretty skinny wrists - can anybody recommend a good bronze diver? A lot of the ones here look like thick chunky beasts that would overwhelm my wrists.
> 
> I've looked into the bronze Zelos Mako but the dial is kind of busy for me. Does anybody have any experience with San Martin's offerings?
> 
> I'm looking for a diver with a diver with good wrist presence but manageable lug-to-lug and a clean/simple dial (no date preferred).


Christopher Ward C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600. 38mm, would be your huckleberry, then


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have pretty skinny wrists - can anybody recommend a good bronze diver? A lot of the ones here look like thick chunky beasts that would overwhelm my wrists.
> 
> I've looked into the bronze Zelos Mako but the dial is kind of busy for me. Does anybody have any experience with San Martin's offerings?
> 
> ...


Take a look at the newer Aquadive models. They're pretty handsome
Here're some older pictures. My wrist is about 6.7 or 6.9in (nearly 17cm)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have pretty skinny wrists - can anybody recommend a good bronze diver? A lot of the ones here look like thick chunky beasts that would overwhelm my wrists.
> 
> I've looked into the bronze Zelos Mako but the dial is kind of busy for me. Does anybody have any experience with San Martin's offerings?
> 
> ...


Tudor bronze, if in budget.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have pretty skinny wrists - can anybody recommend a good bronze diver? A lot of the ones here look like thick chunky beasts that would overwhelm my wrists.
> 
> I've looked into the bronze Zelos Mako but the dial is kind of busy for me. Does anybody have any experience with San Martin's offerings?
> 
> ...


Helson in 38 or 40mm, Oris 36mm, Armida A1 (42 but wears really small), Archimede 39mm are some of the smallest bronze watches.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Christopher Ward C60 Trident Bronze Pro 600. 38mm, would be your huckleberry, then


I second this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

seedubs1 said:


> How difficult are you guys finding it to keep these looking good and not completely turning green?
> 
> Are you getting any stains on your skin or clothes from daily wearing these?


The green stops after a while, 
Never had a problem with either, I have been wearing bronzos for years







This is 2 years back






this is a few weeks back, not much difference. In a steady environment.
G


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Appreciate all the suggestions guys. 38mm Christopher Ward is intriguing and would be perfect but I'm not a fan of their new logo...

I'll have to check out Armida and Oris suggestions. I have a couple Helson SM600's coming in so don't want to pick up a 3rd one for the collection. The bronze Tudor is a 42mm watch and probably too big, plus too costly. The Aquadive looks cool but is probably too big for me, looks good on a 7 inch wrist though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Appreciate all the suggestions guys. 38mm Christopher Ward is intriguing and would be perfect but I'm not a fan of their new logo...
> 
> I'll have to check out Armida and Oris suggestions. I have a couple Helson SM600's coming in so don't want to pick up a 3rd one for the collection. The bronze Tudor is a 42mm watch and probably too big, plus too costly. The Aquadive looks cool but is probably too big for me, looks good on a 7 inch wrist though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Interested to see how you find the helson if a 42mm dress watch is too big for you 










Just to keep on topic, here's a pic of mine before it started to really darken.

Have a good day bronze heads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This threads really slowed down...




























Iv had this strap for a few months now. I can highly recommend it to you guys that like big heavy watches. It sits great and reduces the bulk of the watch. Very comfy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

So has my money! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It’s pricey. (By my standards at least) But the level of customisation, service, and the end product are very good. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey Bronze buddies
Added this little boy today
Really dig purple on bronze


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

What type of bronze is that? Interesting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Keeping the thread going



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Could you post a side shot... Pretty please...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Could you post a side shot... Pretty please...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


When you don't use the thread's "quote" feature, then this is what you get...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> When you don't use the thread's "quote" feature, then this is what you get...


Hahaha!.... I thought I was standing in front of the mirror!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> When you don't use the thread's "quote" feature, then this is what you get...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Could you post a side shot... Pretty please...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I assume you're referring to the watch 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> I assume you're referring to the watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, sorry ...thanks i was wondering how much "dome" the crystal had, that is a Beauty..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Farewell Kaventsmann Acanthurus, goodbye Benarus Megalodon, so long GAW Numero Zero....... It's been a pleasure to own you.....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Why are you selling your kav?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Why are you selling your kav?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To get THE KAV


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’m guessing you traded em for s hadal2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> To get THE KAV


No Dobra,
Don't sell the kav, i hope you don't regret it. 
Love that watch.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'm guessing you traded em for s hadal2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll ship them in US to have them sold..... Yes my friend, Hadal 2 it is.....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> No Dobra,
> Don't sell the kav, i hope you don't regret it.
> Love that watch.
> G


Hi G,
I already feel sorry about my decision...... it's only one made, a true collector's watch but I want the Hadal 2 that bad.....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> I'll ship them in US to have them sold..... Yes my friend, Hadal 2 it is.....


Wow. I'm sure you won't be disappointed. What colour dial did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> This threads really slowed down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hadal's dial.....Purple or blue..... I'd have to ask..... I'll even take it Pink


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

But in the meantime I'll give you guys this.....
The Bronze chunk, the PETRAM!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love Erika's MN straps Ben,
> Great combo with the Ardito, I have one & love it
> View attachment 13638233
> View attachment 13638237
> ...


Great pics. I love the original colouring. I'm thinking of getting another for my black puck. Maybe with the lumed stripe just to be different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The Cobra today






G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hadal's dial.....Purple or blue..... I'd have to ask..... I'll even take it Pink


It's purple/orange.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It's purple/orange.


Look who's back....... Long time no see....
So purple and orange.....hmmmmm, my new favourite colours!!!!
Here to stay G ?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Look who's back....... Long time no see....
> So purple and orange.....hmmmmm, my new favourite colours!!!!
> Here to stay G ?


Kinda. Limited access to watches right now, but here's an older pic to keep you going.

What happened to the bronze thread??

This thread needs to un-F itself right now.

Don't care if we saw it yesterday, post some bronze.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Benarus Megalodon 
Last picture on my wrist......
Hope the next owner take care of you like I did.....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I'll miss you my Italian friend....
Ciao, Ci vediamo .....


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

H2O family portrait














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Holly mother of Water (H2O)........ that's a nice gang.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I'll miss you my Italian friend....
> Ciao, Ci vediamo .....


Well... you had me, until this one, lol. No tears there. Put it in the box CAREFULLY... don't want to subject it to unnecessary shock.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Holly mother of Water (H2O)........ that's a nice gang.....


Thanks. They were acquired over the last of couple years and I was lucky to have scored the MG pilot.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Well... you had me, until this one, lol. No tears there. Put it in the box CAREFULLY... don't want to subject it to unnecessary shock.


You broke my feelings....... 
OK, correction...... Non ci vediamo mai....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Look who's back....... Long time no see....
> So purple and orange.....hmmmmm, my new favourite colours!!!!
> Here to stay G ?


Thank God.
Anyway the Hadal 2 is an amazing piece. Just wish you could have kept both.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thank God.
> Anyway the Hadal 2 is an amazing piece. Just wish you could have kept both.
> G


Oh that's a dream..... having them both.....
Hey Bronze heads, Christmas is coming...... donations/gifts are welcome . Don't be cheap, huh? 
Have a great one guys!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You broke my feelings.......
> OK, correction...... Non ci vediamo mai....


Forse ci vediamo nel futuro, non si sa mai. Arrivederci e buona fortuna. 
i would like to think Dobra.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Forse ci vediamo nel futuro, non si sa mai. Arrivederci e buona fortuna.
> i would like to think Dobra.
> G


Vero!
You never know !


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Well... you had me, until this one, lol. No tears there. Put it in the box CAREFULLY... don't want to subject it to unnecessary shock.


I must have hit the jackpot.










Or maybe just lucky... but I wear this one to places I wouldn't wear my others. I don't have the slightest fear of damaging it.










The movement will probably stop as I'm typing this...

Anyway, have a great day gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I must have hit the jackpot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it to Graham....... he'll tell you if it's good or not. Now I know why is buying KAV's..... Lifetime warranty  plus it makes a great side weapon/shield/whatever. 
I've never had problems with my GAW.....
Have a great one Ben


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Enjoying the best cigar the airport had to offer and a bronze. Good to be bronzing again. It's been an anodized aluminum and titanium kind of month.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Enjoying the best cigar the airport had to offer and a bronze. Good to be bronzing again. It's been an anodized aluminum and titanium kind of month.


Hell of a bronzo. Just waiting for big Clive to see it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*A Hearty Welcome Back Guys & Glad Everyone is Well! Post them New, Post them Old, Change the Straps & Set the Time!*

(Old Pic)









*"Yeah we tease him a lot cause we got him on the spot,
...Welcome back,...Welcome back,...Welcome Back"*
("Welcome Back Kotter" Circa 1975)


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

USMC0321 What happened to the bronze thread??This thread needs to un-F itself right now. Don't care if we saw it yesterday said:


> 13641869._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

And this one'll be on the wrist tomorrow.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Enjoying the best cigar the airport had to offer and a bronze. Good to be bronzing again. It's been an anodized aluminum and titanium kind of month.


My favorite bronze watch of all time 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Enjoying the best cigar the airport had to offer and a bronze. Good to be bronzing again. It's been an anodized aluminum and titanium kind of month.


There's gonna be some hate now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Enjoying the best cigar the airport had to offer and a bronze. Good to be bronzing again. It's been an anodized aluminum and titanium kind of month.


Holy mother,
There is the Grail, Excalibur itself.
Graham, my friend, huge congrats, seriusly beautiful. What a piece..
G


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey there
Nice to see Graham is back, ive missed those Kevs

And im still thinking of all those H2Os.. seriously? What a collection

Having a Petrams today, polished the plexi and is all shiney










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Inspired by The BLUE SUB today, Benny Green wanted to come out and play.












even the Clive fold came out well.
Have a great day bronze brothers.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Holy mother,
> There is the Grail, Excalibur itself.
> Graham, my friend, huge congrats, seriusly beautiful. What a piece..
> G


Thanks, G! I've owned a 671 twice, always giggling whenever I look at them. There's just no justifying it AND the happiness is truly in the pursuit. The second you buy it, the magic dissipates.

I'll enjoy it a bit and ultimately decide my 305 is twice the watch for a price that makes more sense. Fun to strap on after a rough trip AND I thought it might jumpstart the thread a little.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On my way back from hospital after getting positive results from wife's cancer check , thank God.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

knightRider said:


> On my way back from hospital after getting positive results from wife's cancer check , thank God.


Wonderful news and a cause for some celebration.
Best wishes to you both.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks, G! I've owned a 671 twice, always giggling whenever I look at them. There's just no justifying it AND the happiness is truly in the pursuit. The second you buy it, the magic dissipates.
> 
> I'll enjoy it a bit and ultimately decide my 305 is twice the watch for a price that makes more sense. Fun to strap on after a rough trip AND I thought it might jumpstart the thread a little.


I know the feeling Graham,
Last week I bought something very expensive, and was really exited, after a week of ownership, it's not blowing hot or cold for me, in fact I prefer driving my older car. You are absolutely right about the hype.
ufortunatley this is life, maybe we should just go with the flow.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> On my way back from hospital after getting positive results from wife's cancer check , thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad your Mrs is ok mate, 
Best news mate.&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56911;
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Glad your Mrs is ok mate,
> Best news mate.&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56911;
> G


Thanks, I was more worried then her, massive relief..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

marlowe55 said:


> Wonderful news and a cause for some celebration.
> Best wishes to you both.


Thank you for the kind words..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I know the feeling Graham,
> Last week I bought something very expensive, and was really exited, after a week of ownership, it's not blowing hot or cold for me, in fact I prefer driving my older car. You are absolutely right about the hype.
> ufortunatley this is life, maybe we should just go with the flow.
> Cheers
> G


I don't have the bronzo or the Porsche. But I understand the sentiment completely. I think it's a problem all collectors have. We seem to enjoy the thrill of the chase that much that offen the result can be a bit less than expected... I'm sure many here can echo that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you shake it, does it snow inside?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


T3C, I just noticed that part that covers the strap, what is it attached to? Of course I forgot the watch brand also, l love that watch!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> If you shake it, does it snow inside?



If it shakes it it's snowing in Montréal......  So please stop.....


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Kinda. Limited access to watches right now, but here's an older pic to keep you going.
> 
> What happened to the bronze thread??
> 
> ...


What brand/model are those? The bronze is incredible!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> If it shakes it it's snowing in Montréal......  So please stop.....


Come on out to Vancouver Island. It shakes pretty regularly out here....but still no snow!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

cortman said:


> What brand/model are those? The bronze is incredible!


You can't touch this.......

MC Hammer


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

cortman said:


> What brand/model are those? The bronze is incredible!


That is Dobra's Kaventsmann Hadal II 12000M.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> T3C, I just noticed that part that covers the strap, what is it attached to? Of course I forgot the watch brand also, l love that watch!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


That's exactly what it is - a cover. I have not investigated it yet but it shouldn't be too complicated.

It's a H2O Helberg CH1, in case you actually believe that Rolex produced one in bronze


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> That is Dobra's Kaventsmann Hadal II 12000M.


Thank you! That watch is unreal.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> T3C, I just noticed that part that covers the strap, what is it attached to? Of course I forgot the watch brand also, l love that watch!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's attached by two hex screws behind the spring bar. When they were newer, we used to remove the covers to put thicker straps (like a Dobra) on them.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks, what a great idea.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Finally got my Obris-morgan Nautilus 40mm after FedEx lost it for a week.













I think I like more than my Zelos Mako meteorite.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


A few throwback pics for you, Dobra. Hope it gives perspective! 



























I wore that Acanthurus through some crazy times. I never really miss them once they're gone... onward and upward.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> A few throwback pics for you, Dobra. Hope it gives perspective!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gave me the perspective indeed...... and also an insomnia......Well I'll just count sheeps or whatever............ Watches maybe???? 
1 Kav, 2 Kav, 3 Kav...........


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Woke up this morning..... IT'S WHITE!
Don't want to hear you guys saying "see you in the spring "....... Spring it's in 6 months 
Well, 15cm of snow won't stop me to post a Bronze today.....

Have a warm one Bronze heads...... cause I won't........ 
Yeah, Ben and Graham..... I could hear you laughing ...... at your places is BBQ time all year long...... 
To emigrate..... or not to emigrate..... this is the question....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Yup..... Got it..... freezing cold there too.








Almost twins.....


----------



## LettuceDeep (Dec 17, 2013)

Can't wait to see what how this one will patina!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't know if one can be truly devoted to the bronze without wearing at least 1lb of it.

Ohhh, Dobra... THE Kav may not be THE Kav anymore... I think the Bruno may be built for you, man.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't know if one can be truly devoted to the bronze without wearing at least 1lb of it.
> 
> Ohhh, Dobra... THE Kav may not be THE Kav anymore... I think the Bruno may be built for you, man.


Oh man....... I have mixed feelings...... mixed emotions....... mixed you name it..... Each time you come in with something I wish I could have it..... No offence for the rest of my Bronze brothers but what you show me is in my league, huge big mother.....ers the way I like. 
Oh man, your absence on this forum was like a partial detox for me..... but here we go again .
Bro this big mother...er is bomb proof, in your case you could win a lot of bets .... you have the watch and I'm sure is no problem to find the bomb.

I'll go and cry inside the plane, where nobody can see the pain in my soul.....
Have a great one Bronze heads!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't know if one can be truly devoted to the bronze without wearing at least 1lb of it.


Agreed. It's just that it takes me a lot more watches!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't know if one can be truly devoted to the bronze without wearing at least 1lb of it.
> 
> Ohhh, Dobra... THE Kav may not be THE Kav anymore... I think the Bruno may be built for you, man.


Wow. Nothing compact about that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> Agreed. It's just that it takes me a lot more watches!!
> 
> View attachment 13646397


Marlowe the weight lifter.....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

This one is for you guys!
I'll keep it coming for 3 days..... Monday I'll call in sick.
Have a great weekend my friends.....


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

One more watch would have been a new personal best!!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> This one is for you guys!
> I'll keep it coming for 3 days..... Monday I'll call in sick.
> Have a great weekend my friends.....


You tip very many of those and you won't have any teeth! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> One more watch would have been a new personal best!!


Still have time..... 2018 ain't over yet


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> You tip very many of those and you won't have any teeth!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Ok, ok...... I'll use a straw.....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I just saw this he called it "Marble patina" I thought some of us might be interested...He was also kind enough to reply with the recipe! 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> This one is for you guys!
> I'll keep it coming for 3 days..... Monday I'll call in sick.
> Have a great weekend my friends.....


I know, I know. I'm breaking all the rules posting a non-bronze. But I was enjoying a very hazy IPA when I saw your post... I had to chime in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice to see that all of you bronze heads (and your watches too) are fine.

I personally get some sore throat since yesterday... And did you know what... I wasn't wearing my bronze (or any other) watch since the same moment...

Right know I figured out, what was happening... I'm really addicted to those bronze watches.
I straped it back on my arm, sit down and drinking some ginger-honey tea right know...
And did you know what happens... Sore throad is gone


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> This one is for you guys!
> I'll keep it coming for 3 days..... Monday I'll call in sick.
> Have a great weekend my friends.....


Oh... That's a great italien one 
My ex-girlfriend giftet me a box with serveral beers some time ago... This birra moretti was one of my favorites... 

Here we go...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Good night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This and I still thinking about my next purchase...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Armida post surf patina









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mlankton said:


> View attachment 13649847
> 
> View attachment 13649849
> 
> View attachment 13649853


What make, model is that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chillin' in marks and Spencer, Bluewater..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies friends, been away for a couple of days taking Measurments for the biggest project I have ever taken on.
Been awarded the job of building tempreture controlled wine cellar for an European House of Parliament, which I cannot disclose details. However it's 140 square meters of bottle storage, constant tempreture controlled. And belive me it's a seriusly difficult thing to do :think: ANYWAY my bronzos with some friends


















have a fantastic Sunday bronze bro's 
G


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What make, model is that?


Nethuns No. 5


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> This thread needs to un-F itself right now.
> 
> Don't care if we saw it yesterday, post some bronze.


Now I can get behind that.

San Martin with a classic Clive fold:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sooo... just when you think your Dobra straps can't get any more wild, this shows up:










Some skulls for the field:









Detachable for the boardroom:









Yeah, so that happened.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Sooo... just when you think your Dobra straps can't get any more wild, this shows up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriusly beautiful,
And it suits that watch perfectly.

Awsome work Dobra.
G


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Sooo... just when you think your Dobra straps can't get any more wild, this shows up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of some cool straps I saw online today, I think it might fit your style.
From instagram user steveostraps (this one with chains) and from polish watch forum:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

konax said:


> That reminds me of some cool straps I saw online today, I think it might fit your style.
> From instagram user steveostraps (this one with chains) and from polish watch forum:


I had one of his straps on my Immelmann gear when I sold it... wish I had held onto it. Will get in touch with him again; thanks!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Original Trigger kind of day


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dude... Even the water matches to the dial


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ehhh... never mind... back to the Bruno


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

After a hard day in front of the computer, pretending to be a software engineer. Chillin' in my Jimmy jams..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing and enjoying the Skindiver on a Steveo custom this evening
View attachment 13654089
View attachment 13654091
View attachment 13654095


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Precious cargo....... ready to be shipped 
Now you see me......








Now you don't......


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Precious cargo....... ready to be shipped
> Now you see me......
> 
> 
> ...


Barely even made it through the honeymoon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr odyssey









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Barely even made it through the honeymoon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't even make it that far... got left at the altar, lol.

Did you give it the old "it isn't you, it's me" speech?

BTW, haven't we seen that image somewhere before...?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

As Chewbaca would have said: WUUAHAHHHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey Dobra... what would you think of a small mistake regarding the destination? I can give you mine and sing it a hundret times... Maybe it is like earwig for you and the label will get the wrong destination


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Didn't even make it that far... got left at the altar, lol.
> 
> Did you give it the old "it isn't you, it's me" speech?
> 
> BTW, haven't we seen that image somewhere before...?


Ha ha ha!

Dumped it before going into the church....
Kept the engagement ring too....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Hey Dobra... what would you think of a small mistake regarding the destination? I can give you mine and sing it a hundret times... Maybe it is like earwig for you and the label will get the wrong destination


Goblin my friend start singing....
I might change my mind...... Euros are as good as US Dollars


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

That's not the way I was thinking .... I thought it already was payed...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Did you give it the old "it isn't you, it's me" speech?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Here we go with some serious patina after month of daily wearing... *lol


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> Dumped it before going into the church....
> Kept the engagement ring too....


Attaboy... glad you called it off. I'd heard some things. One of my buddies and I had that watch... it had definitely "been around"...

Not saying anything too disparaging or uncouth... just not the type of watch you bring home to mom.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Attaboy... glad you called it off. I'd heard some things. One of my buddies and I had that watch... it had definitely "been around"...
> 
> Not saying anything too disparaging or uncouth... just not the type of watch you bring home to mom.


----------



## Demarche (Jul 10, 2018)

My first bronze watch. Another very satisfied VWC customer. It's just starting to show some nice patina.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Demarche said:


> My first bronze watch. Another very satisfied VWC customer. It's just starting to show some nice patina.


I have same one, patinas real nicely. How's yours keeping time? Mine runs over 30 s/d slow, its consistent so just need to adjust/regulate it once I get my workbench set up.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

fellow bronze heads, how do we feel about the discontinued Visconti Grand Cruise?





The dial is a bit of a hot mess, but there is a lot to like here, and a lot to not like as well if I'm being honest.

The case is massive and made by the same factory that made pre-Swiss Anonimo and Dino Zei cases in Florence. I've always admired those.

The bracelet is bronze, and it's fabulous! You'd be the only kid on your block to have a bronze watch on a bronze bracelet. Huge points for exclusivity!

I've thought hard about getting this watch just for the uniqueness of it. I'd be giving up the bronze Ennebi I wanted to snag to complete my collection to do so. That'd be a downer because I really want a fixed bezel destro bronze Fondale. On the other hand, there is no watch like this Visconti.....

I am leaning toward not giving into temptation and patiently waiting for my Ennebi to pop up somewhere. I think this Visconti is pretty cool though, and I'm curious what you guys think about it. It strikes me as a worthy bronze Grail, and I've never seen it discussed.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Demarche said:


> My first bronze watch. Another very satisfied VWC customer. It's just starting to show some nice patina.


Nice!...Welcome to the Club!
and Thanks for picking "My Bronze Diver Addiction" as your 1st Post!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> fellow bronze heads, how do we feel about the discontinued Visconti Grand Cruise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like my Visconti quite a lot... but, I think your Ennebi Bronze popped up... somewhere... hmmm...

Anyway; the grand cruise is awesome, in theory. I've just never seen anyone keep one. We all fall for it when it goes for a serious discount on Touch of Modern and the cycle begins again. I buy it, sell it to Carl... Carl sells it to Bruce... Bruce sells it on the Bay... It ends up at ToM... I buy it again... etc, etc, etc.

The fluctuation in used prices kinda tells the tale.

Ennebi. All. The. Way.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> I like my Visconti quite a lot... but, I think your Ennebi Bronze popped up... somewhere... hmmm...


holding out for a 47mm fixed bezel bronze destro, I already have a standard 47mm bronze Fondale


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> holding out for a 47mm fixed bezel bronze destro, I already have a standard 47mm bronze Fondale


You're moving fast, can't keep up, lol. And I thought I bought in bulk...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

And we have a competition...... Guys grab a seat and place your bets!
I bet a G on G...... you know what I mean?


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> You're moving fast, can't keep up, lol. And I thought I bought in bulk...


I'll be divorced by xmas. It was figure out fast what watches I really wanted and get them now or forget about it. Between spousal support and the expenses she always covered now falling on me I figured that's about my watch budget just getting me and the boy by from month to month.

I'm glad I landed on Ennebi right at the end though. I love these watches like no watches I ever had before. I really like the watches I have now, just need one more Ennebi and one more H2O to finish it up


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> And we have a competition...... Guys grab a seat and place your bets!
> I bet a G on G...... you know what I mean?


No way, man... dealer out. I'm calling it quits for a bit...

Well... maybe just one more... told my wife 'watch mites' can move in and destroy a collection if there's empty spaces in the box.

Might have to buy her another Kav she won't wear... that'll win her over.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> No way, man... dealer out. I'm calling it quits for a bit...
> 
> Well... maybe just one more... told my wife 'watch mites' can move in and destroy a collection if there's empty spaces in the box.
> 
> Might have to buy her another Kav she won't wear... that'll win her over.


"Watch mites"....... never thought about that...... 
On this forum I got the chance to learn many many "wife/watches related excuses".
I'll try that with mine.... for sure she'll buy me a bug killer...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*....Or 60 Straps!*


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Carlson










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Those watches are so cool. I could never pull it off, but easy to admire them every time I see one on here.



USMC0321 said:


> Ehhh... never mind... back to the Bruno


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

jsg22 said:


> View attachment 13659815


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

malach ra said:


> Carlson


You Guys are all getting the Good ones!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Feeling kind of blue today.













G


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Zelos on denim


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> No way, man... dealer out. I'm calling it quits for a bit...
> 
> Well... maybe just one more... told my wife 'watch mites' can move in and destroy a collection if there's empty spaces in the box.
> 
> Might have to buy her another Kav she won't wear... that'll win her over.


That made me smile... I have a spare spot in the watch box also. I will try the watch mites thing tonight... it'll go one of two ways 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This...










Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

3 hours egg treatment followed, a month later, by a three week trek and truck trip through very hot and humid Cambodia and Laos- Patina developing nicely! And my Paua pip stayed put!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bronze + tritium. not something you see everyday. 
https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dabrttrau.html


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

taike said:


> bronze + tritium. not something you see everyday.
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dabrttrau.html


That is pretty freaking cool. Right now there is a black friday promo code working that will give you 40% off and bring the price down to $399, if anyone is looking for a nice deal. Use code BLUE at checkout.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just pulled the trigger on a blue dial. Got both the leather and rubber strap. Surprised it’s 24mm lug width. Now the wait!

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Would like to see more of that combo from some other makers. Nice.



taike said:


> bronze + tritium. not something you see everyday.
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dabrttrau.html


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

konax said:


> That is pretty freaking cool. Right now there is a black friday promo code working that will give you 40% off and bring the price down to $399, if anyone is looking for a nice deal. Use code BLUE at checkout.


I thought the code was DEEP ? Edit: Just tested, and both DEEP and BLUE give 40% off. They don't stack, in case anyone was wondering. :-d

Agree, it's very cool.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

took advantage of the 20% off posted on the Facebook H2O Addicts page to add a Helberg I've been thinking about for a while. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

6 months of patina

























G


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mlankton said:


> took advantage of the 20% off posted on the Facebook H2O Addicts page to add a Helberg I've been thinking about for a while. Looking forward to this one.


FWIW: Clemens makes a good product, but from my personal experience, he's gotten too big for his britches. He accidentally and unknowingly sent me a watch I didn't pay for (it was a repaired watch he must have inadvertently sent me after he had already sent me a new replacement). When he finally responded to my multiple emails informing him of his mistake, he asked if I could pay for the return shipping charges, because his expense to do so would be too costly. To make a long story longer, I graciously paid out of pocket to return him the watch and more frustratingly, spent over 2+ hours of my time (which is worth a hell of a lot more than the $39 international shipping charges) to get the watch back to him (which, I could have easily kept, without Clemens probably ever even knowing he sent it to me). As per USPS tracking, he's had the returned watch back in his possession nearly 2 weeks and I've sent him two emails asking him to confirm his receiving the watch (and quite honestly, to ask him when I might see the PayPal credit for the shipping charges he assured me he'd reimburse).

Moral to the story...I'm fairly confident you'll be satisfied with your watch; just be prepared for considerable latency in communication (for additional proof, just look at all the posts on the H2O Facebook page from those waiting for their chronographs....of which, fortunately I am not one of those).


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

umm, this is the 5th watch I've bought from Clemens this year and every experience has been just fine. In fact when I was talking to him via email a few weeks ago he advised me at that time to wait because he was thinking about doing his first ever discount to celebrate the success of the fb group. I didn't know if he meant Black Friday or xmas so I've been checking the fb page every day and today was the day so I ordered my watch. He didn't have to do that, I was ready to buy a watch then.

Sorry you've had bad experiences with him and/or he didn't meet your expectation for how you wanted him to communicate with you, but I have nothing but good to say about his watches.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mlankton said:


> umm, this is the 5th watch I've bought from Clemens this year and every experience has been just fine. In fact when I was talking to him via email a few weeks ago he advised me at that time to wait because he was thinking about doing his first ever discount to celebrate the success of the fb group. I didn't know if he meant Black Friday or xmas so I've been checking the fb page every day and today was the day so I ordered my watch. He didn't have to do that, I was ready to buy a watch then.
> 
> Sorry you've had bad experiences with him and/or he didn't meet your expectation for how you wanted him to communicate with you, but I have nothing but good to say about his watches.


Let me be perfectly clear, my previous interactions with him have been absolutely stellar, when he actually chooses to reply. Hell, when I received the first watch, it was unfortunately DOA. Ok, I could live with that. Clemens not only got back to me relatively quick, but also sent me a replacement before receiving my defective return.

With that primer/preface/back story out of the way...I would just ask that you NOW put yourself in my shoes: if you received a nearly $1k watch that you didn't pay for (which was the repaired defective one I had originally returned to him), had to go out of your way multiple times to inform the seller of his mistake in sending it to me (when I could have easily have kept it and said nothing) and then when he finally replies, he asks you to pay out of pocket to return it to him (although, you receiving it was the result of his mistake)...and, after he's had it in his possession for nearly 2 weeks and he can't even have the courtesy or respect to his customer to simply acknowledge that he has received it after my numerous inquiries, never mind the refund he owes me....well, just how would you feel in that situation?


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

If it was me, knowing that Clemens only uses FedEx, and knowing that I didn't have anything coming from Clemens, I would have never accepted delivery of the package, the package would have been returned to him, no money involved for either party, and no threadjacking of the bronze thread to sling mud at Clemens.


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> 6 months of patina
> View attachment 13664537
> View attachment 13664541
> View attachment 13664545
> ...


I have a bronze dial version from this brand. Quality watch. Patina was awesome with reds, greens and blues.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

jsg22 said:


> I have a bronze dial version from this brand. Quality watch. Patina was awesome with reds, greens and blues.


Completley agree Jsg22
Quality watch, and amazing patina, pretty accurate, but my favourite things about all cobra watches are the hands & dials,
I love the hands on all cobra de calibre. 
G


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

And the mandatory beer bottle shot.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yep,...I bought it!


































*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Yep,...I bought it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing! Everything is blending...... love the patina and the rubber strap too.....
Congrats bronze head!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Thanks Dobra!*


Dobra said:


> Congrats bronze head!


*Ha!...
this looked like Me This Morning, ..at my local Post Office, Begging & Crying for them to go through the 10,000 packages early to find MY delivery, and give it to me RIGHT NOW!...."RIGHT NOW, RIGHT NOW!"
*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Delicious looking chocolate dial Garry. It will look great on all kinds of leather. Great purchase! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Guess this is the KAV I like the most... Is it the small Triggerfish?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Guess this is the KAV I like the most... Is it the small Triggerfish?


Thanks; It's the 49mm Balistidae. One of my first Kavs.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr Sunday









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


>


Insane domed crystal. Love it.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Looking for Bronze options I have a 6.5 wrist so not to big are there any non auto options thanks.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Badger18 said:


> Looking for Bronze options I have a 6.5 wrist so not to big are there any non auto options thanks.


There are very few quartz bronze watches. The ones I've heard of are:
- Maurice Lacroix Aikon
- Vostok Almaz chronograph (it's huge)
- Timex Waterbury (but it's brass)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Badger18 said:


> Looking for Bronze options I have a 6.5 wrist so not to big are there any non auto options thanks.


What's your budget? https://www.archimede-watches.com/watches/pilot/automatic-39-bronze.html

http://obrismorgan.com/nautilus.asp

http://www.benarus.com/Moray-40.php. These are on sale! 286.00
Here's a photo of mine, this is brass though.. 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Badger18 said:


> Looking for Bronze options I have a 6.5 wrist so not to big are there any non auto options thanks.


Evant 48mm l2l. Pre-owned only


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the replies my budget is approx 1500usd if no quartz grab me I will look at auto I don't want to turn this into quartz vs auto but I am hard on watches surfing bike riding ect and had a couple of autos not liking the rough treatment.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Badger18 said:


> Thanks for the replies my budget is approx 1500usd if no quartz grab me I will look at auto I don't want to turn this into quartz vs auto but I am hard on watches surfing bike riding ect and had a couple of autos not liking the rough treatment.


There are G Steel models that have the appearance of bronze. These are meant to take the rough treatments that you mentioned.

Or

Go bespoke

Products ? Timemachinist Watches  No experience nor linked to them. I believe the owner is an active member here



Medusa said:


> Timemachinist Naval Destroyer - Bronze and Stainless Steel
> 
> View attachment 2931450
> 
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

T3C said:


> There are G Steel models that have the appearance of bronze. These are meant to take the rough treatments that you mentioned.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Timemachinsts are great... but you do have to be a giant to wear one. You guys know the size of watches I wear and here's one of mine on my wrist:









And here are three of them in with some of my other large watches (upper left):


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

you got it wrong G ... these are meant to be worn at the ankles


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On my way to work with the vdb..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> On my way to work with the vdb..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you find the 28mm strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Comfy and well made. Only really use it in the summer, so it's time to change it..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Badger18 said:


> Thanks for the replies my budget is approx 1500usd if no quartz grab me I will look at auto I don't want to turn this into quartz vs auto but I am hard on watches surfing bike riding ect and had a couple of autos not liking the rough treatment.


If that's the case I'd get something powered by NH35 auto, even if it breaks (I highly doubt it though) replacing the whole movement will be cheap. Plenty of options there, in many sizes and styles.

edit: bronzo photo tax


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Finishing up a 33hr shift... long time to be wearing the T1.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Finishing up a 33hr shift... long time to be wearing the T1.


Oh boy....... love that patina.......


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's companion












G


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... a sneak peek at Captain Nemo's Wrist Companion ...


----------



## Kiespijn (Jun 5, 2009)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi guy's, I would like to see a side view of your Zelos Mako 500m bronze, so I can see the curve of the lugs.... Itt would be a big help! Thanks, Steve. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Hi guy's, I would like to see a side view of your Zelos Mako 500m bronze, so I can see the curve of the lugs.... Itt would be a big help! Thanks, Steve.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


















There's the Zelos Great White out on their website. 44mm looks just like Mako, too big for me.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Fossilbones, yes I actually just got the email! Now I need to make up my mind, as I have a 7 inch wrist, my biggest L2L is 54mm but very rounded curve, so I think 50 mm would be fine thanks again! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I just pulled the trigger on the Great White..now the waiting begins... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Great White..now the waiting begins...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Do you or did you have Mako? I'm assuming not since you asked for pics. Which one did you get? I think you'll be very satisfied..on the Mako v2 they increased the crown diameter by 1mm, original was too small. Bezel action; crisp and no backplay. I would love to get the Emerald dial Great White except I have 6 inch wrist, 50mm L2L is my max and I'm not getting anymore watches over 41mm wide unless turtle/cushion case.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> Do you or did you have Mako? I'm assuming not since you asked for pics. Which one did you get? I think you'll be very satisfied..on the Mako v2 they increased the crown diameter by 1mm, original was too small. Bezel action; crisp and no backplay. I would love to get the Emerald dial Great White except I have 6 inch wrist, 50mm L2L is my max and I'm not getting anymore watches over 41mm wide unless turtle/cushion case.


No, I waited too long and missed out,,I got the Bronze blue with the full bronze bezel, I have a Benarus Moray 40mm Brass I bought here that I love, and a Invicta Pro-Diver 25643 bronze that has been great so far it was my first foray into forced patina, I think I will try the natural way this time... I'm actually hoping Invicta comes out with more versions in the future it's really fun to experiment...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

eyeseem said:


> ... a sneak peek at Captain Nemo's Wrist Companion ...
> 
> View attachment 13674297
> 
> ...


Okay, is that the pontvs or something better?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Okay, is that the pontvs or something better?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


VDB


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> VDB


Hmm, which model, sir?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

How i see 20 mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Hmm, which model, sir?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Don't remember... is it just under the proto name, eyeseem??

I just remember it on Carl's wrist:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't remember... is it just under the proto name, eyeseem??
> 
> I just remember it on Carl's wrist:


Bronze without patina is like...... a watch without a Dobra
Seriously go patina or go home!

Have a great one guys!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't remember... is it just under the proto name, eyeseem??
> 
> I just remember it on Carl's wrist:


Awesome..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Bronze without patina is like...... a watch without a Dobra
> Seriously go patina or go home!
> 
> Have a great one guys!


Well, it's good to know I fell out correctly this morning. Got a Paci with patina on a 'kinder/gentler' Dobra strap


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> No, I waited too long and missed out,,I got the Bronze blue with the full bronze bezel, I have a Benarus Moray 40mm Brass I bought here that I love, and a Invicta Pro-Diver 25643 bronze that has been great so far it was my first foray into forced patina, I think I will try the natural way this time... I'm actually hoping Invicta comes out with more versions in the future it's really fun to experiment...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yeah, after I had seen one of your posts of your Benarus Moray 40mm brass I looked at purchasing and fell in love with the hand brushed blue dial one. Sold out, guess good thing since I really need to stop buying until I sell the ones too big for me and save money.

As for patina on the Zelos, naturally patinas nicely and I read that forced patina shortens life of Lume on bezel and crown.

Enjoy


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

New release from cobra de calibre / Vancouver watch 









bronze Crossfire with Damascus dial.
now on kickstarter


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't remember... is it just under the proto name, eyeseem??
> 
> I just remember it on Carl's wrist:
> 
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

eyeseem said:


> No Model per se : It's a Unique Build : "Vdb Massiv" - not so huge though : 48 , ab 61LugToLug , ab 18Tall w/o crystal , 21.5 with crystal = very v wearable ( hG UnivGeneve MicroRotor ) : probably one of the nicest Steampunkish I've seen and I've seen a few of those - at least in my opinion ,,, I'll post a few more shots when I get a chance ...


Excellent piece! I keep telling myself I'm not going to buy the VDB 12000 Tressor... you're not helping with your usual incredible pics.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


>


That is beautiful. Thank you for posting it. Very nice to see that the real world shots match up so well with what we'd expect from the official photos.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Excellent piece! I keep telling myself I'm not going to buy the VDB 12000 Tressor... you're not helping with your usual incredible pics.


How long can you hold out?

It's one seriously cool looking watch... in my opinion it looks better than the kav 

(Never owned either, so an uneducated opinion)

Not the one for sale, but good pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> How long can you hold out?
> 
> It's one seriously cool looking watch... in my opinion it looks better than the kav
> 
> ...


This VDB is a Masterpiece


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On my way to work, got the Italian police diver..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> How long can you hold out?
> 
> It's one seriously cool looking watch... in my opinion it looks better than the kav
> 
> ...


I know, I know. I used to own this one, actually. Thanks for that.

Problem is 10k in VDB retail = 3k in VDB resale. I've never gotten less than a 40% loss on these. And if something goes wrong with your watch, they'll act like you got the wrong number, lol.

I like Mike (and his lifetime guarantee). Got another Hadal coming; hopefully that'll keep my trigger finger extended a bit.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> How long can you hold out?
> 
> It's one seriously cool looking watch... in my opinion it looks better than the kav
> 
> ...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I know, I know. I used to own this one, actually. Thanks for that.
> 
> Problem is 10k in VDB retail = 3k in VDB resale. I've never gotten less than a 40% loss on these. And if something goes wrong with your watch, they'll act like you got the wrong number, lol.
> 
> I like Mike (and his lifetime guarantee). Got another Hadal coming; hopefully that'll keep my trigger finger extended a bit.


Yeah baby!!!!!
What a coincidence..... me too I have one Hadal coming...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> .... Got another Hadal coming; hopefully that'll keep my trigger finger extended a bit.





Dobra said:


> Yeah baby!!!!!
> What a coincidence..... me too I have one Hadal coming...


*WOW & WOW!..Congrats to the both of You!!

Yea,Yea, I know it's not a competition...*


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Still this untill I get my new Zelos Great White 1000m Bronze ordered Wednesday!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

For people with Kids, Mortgages, Child Support, Divorces, Huge Bills, &/or Christmas Presents to buy...

..Welcome to My Personal Edition of:
*"My Affordable Bronze Diver Addiction"

Actually I'm Pretty Excited, I ordered my first Deep Blue Watch yesterday & My first Bronze using Green Tritium T-100 Flat tubes! 








:-!*


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This deep blue is a really nice watch. Didbyou get it with the huge discount of the last days?
Those tritium tubes are really cool. I used to wear a Traser watch with similar tubes. Unfortunately my wrist is to small for the Deep blue...


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> How long can you hold out?
> 
> It's one seriously cool looking watch... in my opinion it looks better than the kav
> 
> ...


Wow...dive watch and home defense weapon!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fellows said:


> Wow...dive watch and home defense weapon!


Amin brother!
I dare everybody to attack me when I wear a quarter kilo' (my smaller/lighter) watch on my wrist..... Bro we should have a permit to wear one


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> For people with Kids, Mortgages, Child Support, Divorces, Huge Bills, &/or Christmas Presents to buy...
> 
> ..Welcome to My Personal Edition of:
> *"My Affordable Bronze Diver Addiction"
> ...


Shhhhhhhtttt...... Bad example you are. If my wife will read your post....
"See Robert, not everyone wants an expensive brick in their wrist.... Why you need a 12000 meter WR watch???? Biggest dive you took was in a bathtub.....
Better use the money to buy a new ..... whatever......"

Nice Deep Blue, Gary! Guess was your Christmas present?????

Have a great one!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> This deep blue is a really nice watch. Didbyou get it with the huge discount of the last days?
> Those tritium tubes are really cool. I used to wear a Traser watch with similar tubes. Unfortunately my wrist is to small for the Deep blue...


*What??...There was a discount???...Just kidding Yes! I Did!

I've had Tritium before on a few different brands. This one has the Tritium T-100 "Flat Tubes" which will give it a larger brighter surface of lume to view. I've kinda talked at length directly with them at "Deep Blue" and I really enjoyed their conversation & business model. Call it a "Micro brand" or a "Small Business Company" whatever, but hey, that's how I roll too, and it's what makes the world go round these days. It's Deep Blue Watches first foray into the Bronze segment and if all goes well, & they have fun with it, as we all do here, you can bet more will follow!

As for size, your wrist is just fine,..try putting "Large Chunky Watches" on it! Once you start, you'll have a whole new world to have fun with...I've got the smaller watches I wear at work (Omegas & Tudors), but it's actually a relaxing feeling at the end of the day to just take them off, and Slap on a Huge Oversized Chunk of Bronze or Steel. Try it!...you just gotta try it my friend! Cheers!:-!*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> For people with Kids, Mortgages, Child Support, Divorces, Huge Bills, &/or Christmas Presents to buy...


I took the deal that devil presented.

"You can have race cars, high-end watches, a nice house with a pool, and a great wife and kids... you just gotta let people lob projectiles at you. Oh, and you gotta go to them... they won't come to you. So you don't actually get to drive the cars, see the kids, or live in the house."

But I get to wear the watches...?

I'm in.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

garydusa said:


> * Try it!...you just gotta try it my friend! Cheers!:-!*


to be a little off-topic...
I'd used to wear a large tactical Traser with tunes for several years as my daily beater. It was a 45mm watch with a lug-to-lug of 54mm. It's heigt was awesome flat at about 12mm.
It was handy to wear, yeah.. But then I got a smaller dress diver and felt in love with the smaller dial size...
I tried much watches in the last month /years... One of them was a big Helberg CH6... It just did not feel right for me...
Amd now I'm triing a little bigger from watch to watch in the hopeness to find "the right" chunk one for me... I used to take some closer looks to the VDB vintage bronze... But it's size seems to be so HUGE... But there is some great picture of a rock star, wearing it...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> to be a little off-topic...
> I'd used to wear a large tactical Traser with tunes for several years as my daily beater. It was a 45mm watch with a lug-to-lug of 54mm. It's heigt was awesome flat at about 12mm.
> It was handy to wear, yeah.. But then I got a smaller dress diver and felt in love with the smaller dial size...
> I tried much watches in the last month /years... One of them was a big Helberg CH6... It just did not feel right for me...
> Amd now I'm triing a little bigger from watch to watch in the hopeness to find "the right" chunk one for me... I used to take some closer looks to the VDB vintage bronze... But it's size seems to be so HUGE... But there is some great picture of a rock star, wearing it...


If the CH6 was a problem, you wouldn't dig the VDB. You can find one in 45mm, but they are pretty heavy, unless you find one with plexi instead of sapphire. Sutor's got one in a 45 right now.

Note: if you find one you like, don't post about it, lol. That VDB Tresor sold minutes before I got to it this morning, to another forum member. Yeah...

I see it's gonna be a different type of thing around here. I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Actually for me it was not THAT problem... I used to ask my ex-girlfriend how she does think about it... In the meantime I learned that you better don't do so if you like a watch.
I also think a sweet and chunky bronze is something else than a tactical watch which have to fit "well".
So, hopefully I will find this vintage VDB anytime pre-owned.
btw... This P1000 (I assume it was called so) looms really nice to me too...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> If the CH6 was a problem, you wouldn't dig the VDB. You can find one in 45mm, but they are pretty heavy, unless you find one with plexi instead of sapphire. Sutor's got one in a 45 right now.
> 
> Note: if you find one you like, don't post about it, lol. That VDB Tressor sold minutes before I got to it this morning, to another forum member. Yeah...
> 
> I see it's gonna be a different type of thing around here. I'm comfortable with that.


Bummer. Well, at least it was to a forum member... hopefully we will get to see some pics.

Your wallet will thank you in a German accent, about 12000 times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> I took the deal that devil presented.
> 
> "You can have race cars, high-end watches, a nice house with a pool, and a great wife and kids... you just gotta let people lob projectiles at you. Oh, and you gotta go to them... they won't come to you. So you don't actually get to drive the cars, see the kids, or live in the house."
> 
> ...


_*
With 1 very important exception:
You Go Above & Beyond any Deal that the Devil may present..

The "I'm in."....says it all my friend.

Thank You for Your Service!








And a Very "Merry Christmas" too!

Edit: adding an appropriate (older) Bronze qualifier pic:







*_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Well, at least it was to a forum member... hopefully we will get to see some pics.


Yeah... I'm not really in the 'glass half full' space with that one right now, Ben. I'll get there eventually.

Here's today's bronze:


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Excellent piece! I keep telling myself I'm not going to buy the VDB 12000 Tressor... you're not helping with your usual incredible pics.


......... tks ,,, I wish I knew u were considering one --- I had a choice for prob the nicest color scheme Tressor - virtually new for almost Half price : would've gladly passed it along , I cannot have them all - lol 
....... Couple More SHots in some light - the previous were at dawn :


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

eyeseem said:


> ....... I cannot have them all - lol :
> 
> View attachment 13679951


Yes, but it's truly amazing to watch you try! Stunning strap, as always!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Because of you guys and all that talk now I'm starting to consider a large chunky bronzo too 

Hammerhead will have to do for now.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea Baby!...I'm here right now!








...and gone by the time you read this!

An old Pic from summer.
..but some of the "Best Fried Chicken" out on the road!
(Diners Drive-inns & Dive Watches...) :-!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's companion.......







G


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

konax said:


> Because of you guys and all that talk now I'm starting to consider a large chunky bronzo too
> 
> Hammerhead will have to do for now.


That's awesome - meteorite dial?


----------



## Fellows (Jul 19, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah... I'm not really in the 'glass half full' space with that one right now, Ben. I'll get there eventually.
> 
> Here's today's bronze:


Mother of God - what's the ring gauge on that cigar....70??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fellows said:


> Mother of God - what's the ring gauge on that cigar....70??


That's a Shock & Awe Baracks Buster // 5.5 x 80


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes, but it's truly amazing to watch you try! Stunning strap, as always!


Wow!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Fellows said:


> That's awesome - meteorite dial?


yup, blue meteorite! (looks black most of the time)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Here's today's bronze:





Fellows said:


> Mother of God - what's the ring gauge on that cigar....70??





USMC0321 said:


> That's a Shock & Awe Baracks Buster // 5.5 x 80


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Have a nice weekend bronzo fellows


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Nice


----------



## Pajero2001# (Jul 21, 2018)

Bronze & Tritium combo


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Waiting for the crystal palace game in Morley's Norwood. Nethuns meteor bronze.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dropping the needle on my broken record again.










Have a great weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Dropping the needle on my broken record again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jethro by the looks of it..!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Dropping the needle on my broken record again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That ain't no "Broken Record" my friend!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Well, it's good to know I fell out correctly this morning. Got a Paci with patina on a 'kinder/gentler' Dobra strap


every time I see this watch I think how perfect a destro version of this would be. It's also my selection for best patina on WUS.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

my new favorite watch


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mlankton said:


> my new favorite watch
> View attachment 13686949
> 
> View attachment 13686951


Where do you source nbs from?
I can't seem to locate a seller in Europe..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Where do you source nbs from?
> I can't seem to locate a seller in Europe..


Ennebi dealers


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Still wearing the Bathyal from last night


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Just a little heads up from the "deals" thread if anybody wants to spoil themselves this Christmas:

Helson is giving 15% discount on all their models with code XMAS18, which, for example, brings the popular brass Sharkdiver to $296.65

Also Aquatico is now having a 40% sale on all their bronze models (Tudor Black Bay homages): https://www.aquaticowatch.com/list/lk16.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

konax said:


> Just a little heads up from the "deals" thread if anybody wants to spoil themselves this Christmas:
> 
> Helson is giving 15% discount on all their models with code XMAS18, which, for example, brings the popular brass Sharkdiver to $296.65
> 
> Also Aquatico is now having a 40% sale on all their bronze models (Tudor Black Bay homages): https://www.aquaticowatch.com/list/lk16.html


only one bronze aquatico at 40% off, and it bears no resemblance to tudor BB
Aquatico X Hong Kong Diver Watches Group https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4744295


----------



## dron_jones (Jan 2, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13686903
> 
> 
> Blue Sunday afternoon.


. I just bought one as well, I have it on the blue canvas and love it!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I like this trident very much too. Today I've seen two of them (barely new) with a 30% discount on their online shop.
I was thinking to order it for some moments. 
What was stopping me is the experience that I made... comparing every new watch witch my Aquadive. So and I guess only a more expensive one can get the okay for staying. Unfortunately not at the moment...
Some first world Luxus problems I know...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

taike said:


> only one bronze aquatico at 40% off, and it bears no resemblance to tudor BB
> Aquatico X Hong Kong Diver Watches Group https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4744295


You're right. The Tudor-looking ones are 14-25% off, depending on version.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13688991
> 
> G


Recently acquired the exact same bronze from the sales forum. A new favorite.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Recently acquired the exact same bronze from the sales forum. A new favorite.


Great find,
It's one of my favourite as well, it wears really well, and quite heavy, 
They look amazing with any strap. Enjoy.
G


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

My Evant bronze diver at Gettysburg.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My two accomplices today,







G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hadal II 600m (1200 without the extended crystal)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Hadal II 600m (1200 without the extended crystal)


OMG..........


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Hadal II 600m (1200 without the extended crystal)


Beautiful, not sure I could pull it off unless I was at a "steampunk" gathering but I do like it, do the lugs allow you to adjust for strap thickness?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Hadal II 600m (1200 without the extended crystal)
> 
> Killer. I really like that style of crystal too.
> 
> ...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> USMC0321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadal II 600m (1200 without the extended crystal)
> ...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> USMC0321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadal II 600m (1200 without the extended crystal)
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis belle in the car drive to the station..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

On the way back home...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

taike said:


> New release from cobra de calibre / Vancouver watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just backed the crossfire


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just another day at the office


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

No patina yet, but the shine has muted:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My two for today







G


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

umarrajs said:


> No patina yet, but the shine has muted:
> 
> View attachment 13696089
> View attachment 13696091


Nice! I think I like your GMT more than my "non-GMT" CW Bronze......seems more balanced, since they have nothing below 12 o'clock position, anymore. Very nice indeed!


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

Goblin77 said:


> Did anybody ever hear of Laventure watches?
> I like them very much...
> 
> https://www.laventure.swiss/en


Love this! Can't see how high the crystal sits and I normally prefer a slightly larger dial opening, but dang!!! Those 2 things aside, I would take any of the three colors in a heartbeat!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Getting ready for work. Got chunky on for the day..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just came in, not full bronzo but i like it like that










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

vesire said:


> Just came in, not full bronzo but i like it like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, what is that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Okay, what is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thats a russian agat
Custom mokume dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

vesire said:


> Thats a russian agat
> Custom mokume dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who supplies them please?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Can check poljot24.de
Or factory










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Is that a Gruppo Strap? It's gorgeous as is the watch!

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Meeting in central London, then lunch with friends







G


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Is that a Gruppo Strap? It's gorgeous as is the watch!
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a custom Red Rocks strap Neil. I have a number of them and am about to order a couple more.

Really enjoying my bronzes.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On my way to the w ham v palace game. Canary wharf + bronze pvd..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm a day or two away from sealing the deal on a bronze Anonimo Millemetri Polluce. It's a watch I've wanted for a while. It's a Florentine made Anonimo. It's pretty much THE watch responsible for this thread existing, afaik it was the first bronze dive/sport watch. It scratches a few itches and I've anticipated owning one for a while.

But as I get close to anticipation becoming ownership, I have a big reservation. I fear this watch may wear smaller than I'm comfortable with. Here's a pic for reference.








I have three 47mm Fondales, and not once did I ever think they were too big. I worry about the wrist presence of this Millemetri, and I may just sit on these funds until the right Ennebi comes along so I can own #4. I would have no problem with that, in fact buying an Ennebi excites me in a way no other watch ever has. Still, I've thought about the Millemetri for a long time....

any opinions or advice? Thanks


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

H2O Orca Bronze w Zeppelin Craft Leather...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> I'm a day or two away from sealing the deal on a bronze Anonimo Millemetri Polluce. It's a watch I've wanted for a while. It's a Florentine made Anonimo. It's pretty much THE watch responsible for this thread existing, afaik it was the first bronze dive/sport watch. It scratches a few itches and I've anticipated owning one for a while.
> 
> But as I get close to anticipation becoming ownership, I have a big reservation. I fear this watch may wear smaller than I'm comfortable with. Here's a pic for reference.
> View attachment 13703859
> ...


I've owned a great many Anonimo watches... I've never kept a Millemetri Polluce because I don't care for the aluminum bronze on a 44.5 case size... just too small and light for me. Although, I keep trying...

I'd be excited about the 'first bronze sport watch' aspect if we weren't talking about 2006... doesn't feel all that special; maybe need a few more years, or maybe I'm just getting old and it seems like yesterday.

But you're on a buying streak and seem to be having fun, so if you've wanted one that long, go for it. I do like the Ennebi's you've got going on and feel like they are representative of the type of versatile gear needed in your job.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> I'm a day or two away from sealing the deal on a bronze Anonimo Millemetri Polluce. It's a watch I've wanted for a while. It's a Florentine made Anonimo. It's pretty much THE watch responsible for this thread existing, afaik it was the first bronze dive/sport watch. It scratches a few itches and I've anticipated owning one for a while.
> 
> But as I get close to anticipation becoming ownership, I have a big reservation. I fear this watch may wear smaller than I'm comfortable with. Here's a pic for reference.
> View attachment 13703859
> ...


Any watch I have purchased under 46mm and about 16mm thick just seems a bit off to me. Doesn't mean it's a bad watch at all. just that it kind of feels to be missing something. If that makes any sense.

Do you have other watches of a similar size to the anonimo?


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

sometimes you just need to hear it from someone else. I think I'd already figured out that the Anonimo wasn't the right watch for me. Now a Marlin maybe.... but they sell for too much not to mention the dial is a little fugly. Thanks for affirming the conclusion I was coming to.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Finally received my Erika's Original Trident MN strap for my Obris-Morgan Nautilus


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> I'm a day or two away from sealing the deal on a bronze Anonimo Millemetri Polluce. It's a watch I've wanted for a while. It's a Florentine made Anonimo. It's pretty much THE watch responsible for this thread existing, afaik it was the first bronze dive/sport watch. It scratches a few itches and I've anticipated owning one for a while.
> 
> But as I get close to anticipation becoming ownership, I have a big reservation. I fear this watch may wear smaller than I'm comfortable with. Here's a pic for reference.
> View attachment 13703859
> ...


Not so sure, 
I kind of like the 44mm size, makes it versatile for me, I wear it with jeans & with suits, always get compliments












G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> Finally received my Erika's Original Trident MN strap for my Obris-Morgan Nautilus
> View attachment 13706455
> 
> View attachment 13706449
> ...


Love it Fossilbones,
Looks amazing with the Erika's MN, perfect combo.
G


----------



## Cryslay33 (Nov 19, 2018)

great patina, definitely worth the addiction. Big ups man


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

did I not post this one yet? Great watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Love this Superdome!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My only bronze.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Weird and beautiful in the same time..... Hadal 2 without an Oversized crystal..... 
Like a bodybuilder without steroids.... Big but with a touch of finesse..
Great choice... I guess I've said that before....
Well..... Great choice


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Finally received my Erika's Original Trident MN strap for my Obris-Morgan Nautilus
> ...


Thanks, can not tell from pics but strap is Navy blue and compliments dial nicely. Fits so comfortably; after about 10 minutes trying to figure out how to put it on. And bronze hardware matches exactly to bronze of the watch.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

take a good look, I'm getting a Ti caseback for this watch and the original is getting stowed in the box


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

New Trident limited edition "Ombré" from Christopher Ward:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On the way to work. Russian military heritage..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... and learning continues


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Those meteorite dials look even more gorgeous as older the watch (patina) gets


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you

Yes they do. Same goes with those Damascus dials as well.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On my way to work with nethuns skull ..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Zelos Helmsman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

My bronze Aquatico HK Diver . ~~~


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorcarajo (Jan 20, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Where are Kaventsmann watches made? Are they all custom made? How come I never see one for sale on watchrecon?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

igorcarajo said:


> Where are Kaventsmann watches made? Are they all custom made? How come I never see one for sale on watchrecon?


1. Germany 
2. No, he makes production releases. Will still make customs for repeat customers. 
3. We tend to keep them and trade amongst ourselves when we do get rid of them. I've had one for sale on there for a couple weeks.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

H2O Orca w Zeppelin Craft Leather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got this 40min ago.. ZELOS Great White 1000m, 44mm, sw200, bronze.. Big smile!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Just got this 40min ago.. ZELOS Great White 1000m, 44mm, sw200, bronze.. Big smile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Early Christmas present, huh??????
Enjoy it! It's wonderful!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, and I'm going all natural with the patina on this one.... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

On a green canvas


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Yes, and I'm going all natural with the patina on this one....
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yeah yeah yeah....... well if you ask me boiled egg is all natural


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Yeah yeah yeah....... well if you ask me boiled egg is all natural


Cool refreshing "all natural" egg gas bath!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chillin' in the kitchen making tea with Tc9 and this dude! 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cool refreshing "all natural" egg gas bath!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will see how it develops for a while... Don't make me anxious! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I sold one of my steel H2Os so I'd have so money laying around to put toward one more Ennebi bronzo. Figured I might be in for quite a wait as they're scarce and getting one for a price that isn't at least $1000 over market value is tricky. 
Look what I found. 
And bought.





























I know you'll laugh when I say this, but I intend this to be my last watch. I have a small, nice rotation that I feel good about. This is a good one to end on.

Maybe down the road if Cavenago does end up making a bronze version of the Acciaio Puro I can find room for one more....


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

amazing watch, is that the 49mm version ?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

mlankton said:


> I sold one of my steel H2Os so I'd have so money laying around to put toward one more Ennebi bronzo. Figured I might be in for quite a wait as they're scarce and getting one for a price that isn't at least $1000 over market value is tricky.
> Look what I found.
> And bought.
> View attachment 13723093
> ...


This ranks right up there with the PAM382, on my list.

Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> I sold one of my steel H2Os so I'd have so money laying around to put toward one more Ennebi bronzo. Figured I might be in for quite a wait as they're scarce and getting one for a price that isn't at least $1000 over market value is tricky.
> Look what I found.
> And bought.
> View attachment 13723093
> ...


That's a real looker. Where did you find it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

DarioV said:


> amazing watch, is that the 49mm version ?


yes


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> That's a real looker. Where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was listed on a knife forum and buried in the Google search results. He listed on Chrono24 and I must have seen it before any of the flippers. Pretty happy, as far as I know they only ever made 33 of the Vintage Bronzos, and I never would have bought the steel version. It's a good catch.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Yeah yeah yeah....... well if you ask me boiled egg is all natural


I agree! I start my bronze watches out on the boiled egg immediately upon receipt of the watch. I can't wear shiny bronze. Once the "bling" is gone, I allow them to patina naturally. It also helps that I'm in and around saltwater most of the year.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

My new bronze Zelos Hammerhead. Patina started in a ziploc bag with boiled egg, and then natural from then on.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Apollon:


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

bigclive:
When you shuffle off the mortal coil (as they say)
will you ask yer survivors to send this to X Traindriver Art?
I'm in the flatlands of Texas. I'll gladly pay the shipping.
You know you want to bequeath it to me!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

First Lume shot of my new Great White..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Starting to like this









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> it was listed on a knife forum and buried in the Google search results. He listed on Chrono24 and I must have seen it before any of the flippers. Pretty happy, as far as I know they only ever made 33 of the Vintage Bronzos, and I never would have bought the steel version. It's a good catch.


#26!! I had it for sale for awhile before trading it in for a Kav. Everyone thought the 49mm was going to be soooo big, lol. Very frustrating. I found it to be an amazing size and extremely durable. Glad someone who appreciates it got it!


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Just arrived so no patina yet, but I'm off on four weeks by the sea so let's see how it develops.....


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just added a brass bangla - shineeey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Another new arrival reporting! SD 42, these are still on sale till the end of the year.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great White...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> View attachment 13726535


Your watch died and went to pipe heaven! How many pipes are there??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening switch up to the original Trigger


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bronze is my addiction, I love to high polished some of them


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

British rail!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I love this watch. It's not even a diver. For God's sake give me some reasons why this watch would be a mistake.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Number 1. Because it was meant for Me! 
That is a Beauty! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Coffee.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> I love this watch. It's not even a diver. For God's sake give me some reasons why this watch would be a mistake.
> 
> That's my least fav of all the recent ennebi. I don't like the dial or the bezel. But it is the most unique of all of them...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Reminds me of my ex...... still keep pictures....








Ohhhhh....... i still suffer......


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Reminds me of my ex...... still keep pictures....
> Ohhhhh....... i still suffer......


Ha! Well, you still do technically own it... he has another Bathyal II on there, although I don't know why. This is one of the best Kavs I've owned. I'm sure he'd trade, lol.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> I love this watch. It's not even a diver. For God's sake give me some reasons why this watch would be a mistake.


Because it didn't sell... so much so, they didn't finish the run for our market. Remember, when you see the xx/33 with Ennebi, it doesn't mean much... it's 33 per market. AND, none of us who did buy one kept it. I think mine is still floating around the bay.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

And one more on the way! I haven't worn a stainless steel in 4 months, might as well sell them all 🤔.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Because it didn't sell... so much so, they didn't finish the run for our market. Remember, when you see the xx/33 with Ennebi, it doesn't mean much... it's 33 per market. AND, none of us who did buy one kept it. I think mine is still floating around the bay.


*But....It does come with that Great Buckle!*








*FuN FaCt: Ennebi Buckles are longer in length & allow short straps to get to that extra hole...(hence" a certain short Baseball Strap gets to the 2nd almost 3rd hole from the tail end!)*


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Got the 101 Atmos bronze. Not a huge fan of the dial but love the case. Have asked Squale and they may be able to sell me a dot dial 101 Atmos dial. Blue or black I think. That'll be cooler.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Aaah, it always flips my photos on their sides.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> FuN FaCt: Ennebi Buckles are longer in length & allow short straps to get to that extra hole...(hence" a certain short Baseball Strap gets to the 2nd almost 3rd hole from the tail end!)


Gary, you're a buckle sommelier; you know every great pairing!


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

My one and only bronze. Zelos Mako 40mm


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Hey, Thinking since this thread is basically a 24mm Cool Leather Thread,....
Wondering if anybody is buying up some of those "200 Leather Straps" that "Allen19fifty" is selling over on the "recon"??..Don't know him & I've never bought from him, but WOW What a selection!
...Looks like there's some really nice ones too

Except Currently:








...Of Money!! (Christmas!)
(& I bought 6 watches in the last 3 weeks...)*


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

garydusa said:


> ...Of Money!! (Christmas!)[/SIZE]
> (& I bought 6 watches in the last 3 weeks...)[/B]


 so, you're not out of money because of Christmas - right?

Same here 2 watches in the last weeks just for checking it on my wrist. But fortunately they'rr sold already.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> garydusa said:
> 
> 
> > ...Of Money!! (Christmas!)[/SIZE]
> ...


Bought 32 watches and probably as many straps, another watch for my wife, one for my friend and mod parts in last 12 months and this:









My new year's resolution is to not buy anymore watches (unless I sell some first). Got way out of control.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

SERE C overwatch time... was going to take a G-Shock, but figured why not try out a Trigger on a Dobra. For reference, this course killed my Timemachinist last time.

Dobra got some Bick 4 treatment and looks new again. Trigger got some dings/dents, but did what Triggers do and performed flawlessly.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> Bought 32 watches and probably as many straps in last 12 months, mod parts and this:
> 
> My new year's resolution is to not buy anymore watches (unless I sell some first). Got way out of control.


Hey guys, check his resolution.....I hope is going to happen....


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Armida A1 w/Clockwork Synergy Heavy Nato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Bought 32 watches and probably as many straps in last 12 months, mod parts and this:
> ...


Thanks for the support, now I'm gonna have to try harder to prove myself...😑


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Got home and found some early Xmas Dobra straps!! Thanks; perfect, as always:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> Thanks for the support, now I'm gonna have to try harder to prove myself...


Hey, that's not the easiest choice, especially not if you're checking this bronze thread or any other watch forum regularly. Sometimes new watches will poo up where you'll feel addicted to.
But as you say, enough watches to sell to get another one.
I wish you good success


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

One of my favourites..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> ...Sometimes new watches will poo up ...]


hopefully not


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze Seal..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Really like the no date config,, now if I can force myself to let nature take it's course and not assist the patina...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

taike said:


> hopefully not


You're absolutely right. Better not even preowned should do so. Damn auto correction in the second language


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Really like the no date config,, now if I can force myself to let nature take it's course and not assist the patina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said before "As for patina on the Zelos, naturally patinas nicely and I read that forced patina shortens life of Lume on bezel and crown."

The pics you requested, that I posted, of my Zelos Mako was 1 month of natural wear in humid summer and a few times in the pool. I wore my Obris Morgan Nautilus exactly one month (15 NOV-15 DEC) and not nearly same darkness as Zelos, less humid and too cold for the pool.

On side note, I went ahead and purchased Benarus Moray 40mm brass matt blue dial (wanted brushed but sold out) only because they are on sale for US$286 vice $349. Received it 2 weeks ago and love it. Haven't worn it yet as straps and buckle too big for me (6" wrist) and I can't find a 20mm brass buckle I like to purchase.

Anyway, good luck with your Zelos natural patina.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Really like the no date config,, now if I can force myself to let nature take it's course and not assist the patina...
> 
> The eternal struggle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Slm643 said:
> 
> 
> > Really like the no date config,, now if I can force myself to let nature take it's course and not assist the patina...
> ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not gonna do it! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh it does arrived  (I almost was going to ask for it several times)

How do you like it? Maybe compared to some of your other watches?
I'm checking his shop nearl once a month, for this CH8.

I really like this watch, and the price is sweet...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Any Zelos owners swap your crystal for a bubble one? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Removed the patina from my BoldR Odyssey and now it's developing au natural.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Oh it does arrived  (I almost was going to ask for it several times)
> 
> How do you like it? Maybe compared to some of your other watches?
> I'm checking his shop nearl once a month, for this CH8.
> ...


it's nice and vintage-y. Well executed coin edge bezel. Lays nice on the wrist. The tongue of the cnc bronze buckle is like three times wider than the one on the H2Os, think Isofrane, which will limit strap choices with that buckle, but he sent me two nice horween straps for it in addition to the calf strap it shipped on. I've always found the 9015 to be a trouble free and accurate movement, so I don't mind having one again. I think this watch is going to look great as it darkens up. With my middle age eyes the 120 markers on the chapter ring made setting the time a little more difficult. I like it, it's very different than my other watches but I am impressed by it the way I always am when I get a new one from Clemens.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I've been trying to talk him into doing a small run of fixed bezel CuSn8 Kalmar 1. Make mine a no date destro please!


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

jaspert said:


> View attachment 13722855
> 
> 
> View attachment 13722857


Still haven't dared to wear mine yet, she's still in her box :-(


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

trying to visualize a 48mm case that is only 12mm thick. yawn.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a quick post (Anything to catch up with Sticky) to wish all my fellow Bronze / Brass addicts a merry Xmas and a great 2019.

All the best, Clive.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Some nice XMas greetings to all of those crazy bronze heads 

Show us your new bronze, which is brought by the santa clause / christ child or of course bought by yourself


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Holidays and a Merry Christmas my Bronze brothers!
"Hi, I am Olaf and I like bronze watches......⛄


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

merry christmas!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Happy Christmas to all bronze freaks!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

btw: That bronze / brass shark diver fits good to the christmas tree. 
Did anybody tried bronze christmas tree decorations? (don't know the correct word for it)

Or get that in a discussion with the wife?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

No but I have gotten my hand caught it a " brass under the shoulder boulder holder" 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Xmas greetings fellow bronzos. Keep em coming in the new year..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Christmas Eve Bronze








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Santa just knocked on my door and left this


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow... just wowww 
Is it the one of that you got the pictures while it was in production?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> Santa just knocked on my door and left this
> View attachment 13745117


Nice gift my friend!
Enjoy it!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Wow... just wowww
> Is it the one of that you got the pictures while it was in production?


yes


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> Santa just knocked on my door and left this
> View attachment 13745117


I like the gold hands on it! Gonna look nice as it darkens up. The custom crown is a nice change-up as well. Indestructible tank!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Couple of swims.....patina starting
Merry Christmas one and all!!!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

An old pic










Merry Christmas my fellow bronze heads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Merry Christmas friends! Looking
Forward to what next years brings in bronzos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Merry xmas!

Still giving my BBB plenty of wrist time!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which part of the world you from?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Which part of the world you from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 Exactly my question........ Bro, I just had breakfast


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

knightRider; Hi, the U. S. A. Why? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> knightRider; Hi, the U. S. A. Why?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You just wished us good night...... probably that's why.....
Merry Christmas bro!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Exactly my question........ Bro, I just had breakfast


I just had coffee... ...

I guess I should have put that quote, from "twas the night before Christmas" in quote marks! 
That and I want you to have a good night! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I just had coffee... ...
> 
> I guess I should have put that quote, from "twas the night before Christmas" in quote marks!
> That and I want you to have a good night!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Very good 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas my bronzehead brothers! This is seriously the best thread on WUS with the best people that all share an awesome addiction to bronze! Enjoy the day and be safe!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Merry Christmas my bronzehead brothers! This is seriously the best thread on WUS with the best people that all share an awesome addiction to bronze! Enjoy the day and be safe!


Dude are you wearing socks with bronze watches? 

Have a nice christmas everyone


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Merry Christmas my bronzehead brothers! This is seriously the best thread on WUS with the best people that all share an awesome addiction to bronze! Enjoy the day and be safe!


Socks bro...... you are truly addicted.....


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My wife told me that was my last watch present for a while..... Lol. Riiiiiiiight. My name is Sean....and I am an addict. 


Goblin77 said:


> Dude are you wearing socks with bronze watches?
> 
> Have a nice christmas everyone


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> My wife told me that was my last watch present for a while..... Lol. Riiiiiiiight. My name is Sean....and I am an addict.


Hi Sean.......


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

*C*hristmas *H*elberg *8*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Just found this on Facebook..... thought I'd share it with you guys......








Have a great one!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Just found this on Facebook..... thought I'd share it with you guys......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true. I have a beautiful 11month old baby. And when I go to show a picture of her to a friend I have to sift through the watch pics... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Honk Kong Diver's Group..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deskdiver watch (Dec 13, 2018)

Merry Xmas everyone,Aquatico Bronze Sea Star


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Taking Poppy for a walk with the nethuns..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Love the jade dial


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Beast .









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just back after being upgraded to a more substantial setup. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Definitely got it bad......and the Zelos SkyRaider inbound, scheduled for Monday delivery.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Definitely got it bad......and the Zelos SkyRaider inbound, scheduled for Monday delivery.


Nice collection! And the SkyRaider is going to be a great addition! 
I have the 2nd and 3rd ones! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies for not able to post as much at the moment, working on this project that I got to start in March, 
Today's offerings












G


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Had some time today with my Zelos Great White #93/100. One helluva watch. 44mm of bronze goodness and that beautiful blue dial. Black waffle strap just doesn't do it justice. Enter another NERO custom, honey colored, 4mm thick, layered leather strap with a matching blue 'finish-stitch'. Add the 22mm Zelos custom bronze buckle and it's a winner in my book.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Where can I get Nero straps? I'm not on Facebook.... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> Where can I get Nero straps? I'm not on Facebook....
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Try here, there is an email address you can get in contact.

https://nerostraps.wordpress.com/

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Try here, there is an email address you can get in contact.
> 
> https://nerostraps.wordpress.com/


For anyone worried about sticker shock. They're $50 which includes non-tracked shipping from Spain and he does amazing work.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's Saturday morning for me and I'm having a coffee, I was thinking about getting a black mesh bracelet for a Bronze watch, it would be great if I could see a few photos of that combo, anyone have some? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Slm643 said:


> It's Saturday morning for me and I'm having a coffee, I was thinking about getting a black mesh bracelet for a Bronze watch, it would be great if I could see a few photos of that combo, anyone have some?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Here you go ;-)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks,  but I was hoping for a real photo, not a rendering.. You know on wrist, in hand type of thing...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> It's Saturday morning for me and I'm having a coffee, I was thinking about getting a black mesh bracelet for a Bronze watch, it would be great if I could see a few photos of that combo, anyone have some?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I've used ti try it on an aquadive. For me it does not work because of the (can I say bulky color?). In addition I'd bought a cheaper one, so that the black finish was too soft. I guess a PVD or DLC one would be nicer and much more robust

Here're some examples I found on
https://2d-sign.it


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Slm643 said:


> Thanks,  but I was hoping for a real photo, not a rendering.. You know on wrist, in hand type of thing...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You're really making me work this fine Saturday morning eh? :-d









(pic courtesy of nealmn)









(pic courtesy of frequent poster DMCBanshee)

















(both pics courtesy of amrvf)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'm convinced, now onto the market place! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying the skindiver on leather







G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Helson luuuuuume


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

konax said:


> Helson luuuuuume


Top pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

missed the 4-minutes time span for a perfect french-press coffee while I was doing the best-of-the-moment wristshot


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey Bronze heads....... Bow in front of King Hadal, the second
Have a happy great new year!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hey Bronze heads....... Bow in front of King Hadal, the second
> Have a happy great new year!


We'll see how much of a king it is when you explain to your wife it's going to sleep on her side of the bed for awhile so you can stare at it.

Again, I'm glad it found the best home.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I love this thread. Bronze heads helping others... gives me a warm fuzzy feeling. Tip of the cap to graham, and a massive congrats to Dobra!

Safe holidays friends... I'm at the beach, I'll strap my bronze on for some natural tanning. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Happy New Year's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hey Bronze heads....... Bow in front of King Hadal, the second
> Have a happy great new year!


Hey congratulations
Dream came true

P.s you traded for the shuba right 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Hey congratulations
> Dream came true
> 
> P.s you traded for the shuba right


Doh!! Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy New Year to all my fellow Bronzo's... escaping that torrid Downunder heat for a more temperate -10 climate.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Hey Bronze heads....... Bow in front of King Hadal, the second
> Have a happy great new year!


We are not worthy, O King Hadal!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Doh!! Why didn't I think of that??


Too late..... ha ha ha


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

I've been lurking through this thread and I've just got to say that there are some seriously impressive pieces here. The huge chucks of bronze and thick straps are so steampunk/mechanical/hulky I can't help but admire them. I may need to get one!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Better start saving! I Know I have to! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Level.5x said:


> Merry xmas!
> 
> Still giving my BBB plenty of wrist time!
> 
> ...


This one is definitely on my list! Amazing piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

panzerr said:


> I've been lurking through this thread and I've just got to say that there are some seriously impressive pieces here. The huge chucks of bronze and thick straps are so steampunk/mechanical/hulky I can't help but admire them. I may need to get one!


Join us brother.....
May you be blessed with a chunk of bronze and a beefy strap....
My name is Dobra I'm a Bronze addicted.... and this is my proof....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Happy New Year to all my fellow Bronzo's... escaping that torrid Downunder heat for a more temperate -10 climate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks mighty inviting... shame we can't have the best of both worlds. I'm scorching right now at the beach. It would be lovely to come home to snow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


That Bruno is a show stopper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bout to head off to the beach again.

Enjoy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Meteor hammerhead..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Bout to head off to the beach again.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Patina...... this GAW aged perfectly.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just when you think you have the watch changes down to two or three a day, a new Dobra strap arrives!

Perfect one!!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> Just when you think you have the watch changes down to two or three a day, a new Dobra strap arrives!
> 
> Perfect one!!!


That's a nice one, love the matching stitching.

I'm looking to do the same with my Nethuns. Would like a lime-ish green canvas with yellow stitching. May have to head off to Red Rocks straps and see what Dan can do.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> That's a nice one, love the matching stitching.
> 
> I'm looking to do the same with my Nethuns. Would like a lime-ish green canvas with yellow stitching. May have to head off to Red Rocks straps and see what Dan can do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Copy that. If you're ever looking for a nice leather for the Nethuns, Dobra's got you covered. One of my favorites:


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> Copy that. If you're ever looking for a nice leather for the Nethuns, Dobra's got you covered. One of my favorites:


Wow, love the patination on that watch!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Patina...... this GAW aged perfectly.....


Getting better and better.

I have another week at the beach. I'll see where it ends up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Port thingy on British rail..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I keep coming back to this watch,... The reason you ask.... Is because it took about a month to get the result you see, all done by me, via 3 different methods I'm really liking the look! Also I'm in the process of doing the last method of patination, no chemicals, no eggs, just time,, we will see!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSX (Oct 10, 2013)

Another Zelos owner reporting! I love bronze.. makes all other watch case materials seem boring and static in comparison.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DSX said:


> View attachment 13769053
> 
> 
> Another Zelos owner reporting! I love bronze.. makes all other watch case materials seem boring and static in comparison.


What brand of strap is that and do they have a single pass version? Do they also have leather, canvas versions? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSX (Oct 10, 2013)

It's a zulu from Natostrapco.com. They also have this one in a 3 ring variant. On the website you can right away choose bronze hardware (the rings) and see what they have on offer.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Deskdiver watch said:


> Merry Xmas everyone,Aquatico Bronze Sea Star
> View attachment 13747823


Can you give me a short summary of it's quality and overall feel?
Maybe you have a picture with patina already? 
I was thinking of getting one as a "cheaper" CuSn8 diver.

Big thx in advance ... it's a cool watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I cheat&#8230;. it's Brass


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Working on patina the slow way! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Today's bronze


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Today's bronze


very cool one.
Guess I'm a great fan of all of those german made small batch bronze watches 
(... oh - I used to life here too - what a coincidence )

I did not know that you own one of those VDBs at the moment. Just read one of your older posts, where you'd say, that you've some experience with them.

Is there a chance that you own the NO Limit or the P1000 too? 
Those are the ones I'm looking at, at least twice a month...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> very cool one.
> Guess I'm a great fan of all of those german made small batch bronze watches
> (... oh - I used to life here too - what a coincidence )
> 
> ...


Well, since you asked (witnesses please... he did ask...)

I have owned many VDBs and currently have five or so... the reason it's not a definitive number is one is out for service with them... so that may never be seen again; as has happened in the past.

I'm not a supporter of their serial watches or yearly offerings. If you hold a VDB custom and a VDB serial in your hands, it's hard to believe they're made by the same people.

Cons: 
HORRIBLE customer service, unless you're Johnny Depp OR you enjoy one-word emails. 
Scammy Authorized Dealer. 
Stripped Lugs. 
NO resale value. 
Huge gap between serial / custom offerings. Vintage movements don't always mesh well with new cases. 
Not fun to find service for said vintage movements.

Pros: 
bulletproof... literally. 
Styles that offer something for everyone... (well, in my world anyway). 
Premium/innovative materials. 
NO resale value... you can pick one up for cheap on eBay after the guy can't sell it after two years.

Most people don't know PayPal takes souls as payment, until you own a VDB.

Of course, this is just my opinion... which is usually right.

Did I mention no resale value?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

BR









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Well, since you asked (witnesses please... he did ask...)
> 
> I have owned many VDBs and currently have five or so... the reason it's not a definitive number is one is out for service with them... so that may never be seen again; as has happened in the past.
> 
> ...


Case dismissed......










Your honour...... I will not, I repeat, I will not own any VDB.... witnesses please....I did say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Case dismissed..
> 
> .... 'whiteness' please....I did say


Ummm... I'm assuming 'witness'... damn spell check's gonna get you in trouble, bro.

Unless you got a Judge Wapner gif...?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ummm... I'm assuming 'witness'... damn spell check's gonna get you in trouble, bro.


Ha ha ha....... I'll edit 
One picture with my Hadal....... just to look legit for the topic....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> just to look legit for the topic....


Oooooh... there it is! Why do we buy anything other than these? Like I don't know better... amirite?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oooooh... there it is! Why do we buy anything other than these? Like I don't know better... amirite?



Youarite brother......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Too late..... ha ha ha


Huge congrats Dobra,
it actually looks amazing on you. 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Apollon on my travels..










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Just got this yesterday, super excited about it


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Huge congrats Dobra,
> it actually looks amazing on you.
> G


Thanks a lot G!
It's a dream come true....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Finally can post on this thread. Now to order a nice canvas strap, and wait for patina to happen...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Finally can post on this thread. Now to order a nice canvas strap, and wait for patina to happen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't wait...... Make it happen...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Armida A1 in the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

A little Bronze Lume, cause I haven't got any Patina yet..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Well, since you asked (witnesses please... he did ask...)
> 
> I have owned many VDBs and currently have five or so... the reason it's not a definitive number is one is out for service with them... so that may never be seen again; as has happened in the past.
> 
> ...


okay, thank you first for your so detailed answer.
Of course it is a shame to hear that you had such a bad experience with their customer service - especially as you would certainly go through as a regular customer.

For me it would actually be that I would act only in the range of serial models.
Even here I would have to keep my eyes open for a used model.

So yes ... in that sense, I am one of those who have made another pact with the devil, and just wait for the watches to be "snatched" to a price attainable for me. Sorry for that.

Anyway, I have the peculiarity to buy watches, only to sell them afterwards. Only to find that it did not have the desired effect on my arm. Since I stand with the used purchase simply much better.
Hey ... under felt 20 watches (slow rising) I have found a keeper so far.

But to return to the VDB again ...
You already mentioned it... the watches seem to be bulletproof and in terms of quality also play in a league corresponding to the price (at least in the custom range).
The design is already almost unique.

I say so ... I have already seen the NoLimit bronze used for about 1,400USD. Certainly a risk that I might take. The loss you mentioned in the sale "could" in such a case also limited.

But now to get to the point and not annoying you guys... you mention a big difference in quality between the series and the custom models.
Do not you think that the series models are qualitatively the price 1.500-2.000USD appropriate?

As a reference, I always see my Aquadive and would like (rather need) something comparable to be complied for a chance that it gets another keeper.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> okay, thank you first for your so detailed answer.
> Of course it is a shame to hear that you had such a bad experience with their customer service - especially as you would certainly go through as a regular customer.
> 
> For me it would actually be that I would act only in the range of serial models.
> ...


No, to be clear; I find the serial watches to literally be overpriced junk, which is why eBay is flooded with them. If you look on the sales forum, you'll see the same ones passed around, over and over.

They just are not the same quality as the custom VDBs, which can be had for not much more.

Is it worth it...? No. I don't find ANY VDB to be worth the outlandish prices. My Tresor may be my favorite watch, but it certainly isn't worth the 10k USD I paid for it. AND it retailed for 15k. I could probably sell it for 6... at most (and that would probably take a year).

To paint the picture your asking: I had a polished 2013 which broke on a trip, for the second time. I left it by the garbage can at the Cinnabon in the Phoenix airport. I wasn't going to get anything for it and wasn't about to haggle with VDB over servicing/warranty. Maybe someone found it and it made their day...

The $1350 I paid for it was worth the chuckle... still getting my money's worth out of that one.

Here's a bronze for the space:










(One that I'd gladly pay four times what I paid for it)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> I left it by the garbage can at the Cinnabon in the Phoenix airport. I wasn't going to get anything for it and wasn't about to haggle with VDB over servicing/warranty. Maybe someone found it and it made their day...
> 
> The $1350 I paid for it was worth the chuckle... still getting my money's worth out of that one.


Oh, really now?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a 2017 vdb serial bronze and find the quality and finish very good..

Goes off into the background, rummages around and hopes it does not break down..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Bad shot of my babies










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

New leather for my Helson 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Another tc9 bronze model









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green on Horween leather, titanium caseback and crown, still enjoying this one, feels great on wrist.



















G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I love mine but it's the brass 300m version!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

After a dozen ocean swim trips...



















What do we think? Should I leave the green on? Im leaning towards yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> After a dozen ocean swim trips...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green on man, 
Looks awsome Ben 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I love mine but it's the brass 300m version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love yours as well, it has a sandwich dial.
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I love mine but it's the brass 300m version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... really brass? doesn't though so, if you wouldn't have mentioned.
This patina looks awesome


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77, I thought it was brass, now I will have to check... 
Yep its brass! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NATO Forces!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Beautiful door stopper! I like'm G...... putting aside my / our not so great experience with the maker, I find his work decent.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful door stopper! I like'm G...... putting aside my / our not so great experience with the maker, I find his work decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just put in a new movement and replaced the seals since the case flooded while doing some mundane chore.

I revamped the dial to properly display my feelings towards it. I will agree with you as a close friend and will elevate the watch from "WTF?" to "wearable".

I do still enjoy my other (first)one, even though the bezel doesn't work and it too needed a new post. I have not yet stricken the name from it, so it cannot be posted at the moment.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nope. Never mind, guess I'm not over it yet; will try again next year.

Switched to this instead:










(Sorry for the wasted space)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nope. Never mind, guess I'm not over it yet; will try again next year.
> 
> Switched to this instead:
> 
> ...


Fast switch from Danish to Italian......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Switching to an Italian today






G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

no italian for me... (the only italian I own is the vanilla scent rubberstrap, which is stored in the drawer)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Seal..


absolutely gorgeous 
is the left handed a 24h-subdial,where the other one is a small second? I'm a big fan of these sundials...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USPS is bringing to me something that once broke my heart......A few hints:
1. Bronze 
2. Bulky
3. Unique 
4. Has the name of a Mermaid....... well let's say fish...
Hey G, good thing that I kept that engagement ring.....
And Gino..... yup you told me so.....

Have a great one Bronze heads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> absolutely gorgeous
> is the left handed a 24h-subdial,where the other one is a small second? I'm a big fan of these sundials...


Yes, sir

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> USPS is bringing to me something that once broke my heart......A few hints:
> 1. Bronze
> 2. Bulky
> 3. Unique
> ...


Arielle... very bulky 
... but you gonna need that engagement ring


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Arielle... very bulky
> ... but you gonna need that engagement ring




I'll let the guys from Kaventsmann know about Arielle
Maybe they'll name a watch in her honour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats on getting her back Dobra. 

It looked sad sitting there for sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Congrats on getting her back Dobra.
> 
> It looked sad sitting there for sale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben,
It'll be loved like it should be....
Still keeping pictures.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Time to give the Poseidon Bronze some exercise. 
Of course you never see the goop on the bezel until after you take the photo.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks Ben,
> It'll be loved like it should be....
> Still keeping pictures.....
> 
> ...


Me too...










Half of the band will be back together


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It wouldn’t have been there if I could have scratched up a bit more money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha,

Can't wait!!!!!!
Just taking a look at the pictures..... bro, my arm is so fat.........this reminds me..... gym tomorrow and no more beer..... 
Scotch, Cigars, Salad and GREAT watches !
It should make a difference.... right?
Have a great one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> It wouldn't have been there if I could have scratched up a bit more money
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro,
I scratched that much that I'm nail-less, and still scratching.....
I own both thanks to 2 amazing people..... Graham aka USMC0321, many thanks for allowing me to have them and my Wife..... let's name her Camorra (like the mafia).... Thank you for not ending my life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Bro,
> I scratched that much that I'm nail-less, and still scratching.....
> I own both thanks to 2 amazing people..... Graham aka USMC0321, many thanks for allowing me to have them and my Wife..... let's name her Camorra (like the mafia).... Thank you for not ending my life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you brother. It's an expensive hobby. Hopefully having them both back will keep you content! (For a while)

Grats again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Kavy..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Kavy..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk












Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks Ben,
> It'll be loved like it should be....
> Still keeping pictures.....
> 
> ...


Dobra, congrats.
You and Graham have made my day. ??
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oooooooo, Knight...! Is that the Trigger II...? But, it's got the newer dial and large crown like the Hadal 6k...? Show her from the side! Nice one.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Oooooooo, Knight...! Is that the Trigger II...? But, it's got the newer dial and large crown like the Hadal 6k...? Show her from the side! Nice one.


Think this was the trigger fish. Will take some more pics later. At work..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Those Kavs are damn dangerous. The more I look at them, the more they are calling...

The fact that you are showing more and more pictures of them, does not make it any easier 

edit:
... and now I spotted, that there is a smaller version of the trigherfish... but please .. I try to forget it for a long long while


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Those Kavs are damn dangerous. The more I look at them, the more they are calling...
> 
> The fact that you are showing more and more pictures of them, does not make it any easier
> 
> ...


Goblin my friend, do not resist...... I'm sure it'll be easier for you to order one.... the maker speaks German , verstehen??? And you'll save on shipping and no custom fees for you 
Join the Fan Club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Goblin my friend, do not resist...... I'm sure it'll be easier for you to order one.... the maker speaks German , verstehen??? And you'll save on shipping and no custom fees for you
> Join the Fan Club!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one day I will, for sure 
At the moment all my money is spent on my studies. But hey... if it is finished it might be possible that it's raining KAVs 

Even if I used to life only some hundred kilometers away from Kaventsmann, everything you're buying here within the EU, custom fees have to be payed, which are about 20%.
Only people who life outside the EU does not have to pay custom fees directly to the seller.
So yes... I could save international shipping costs or maybe go there and take it by myself. 

Did you guys made a custom order to get those KAVs? I check the onlineshop regularly and most (almost always) there is no watch for sale.

Even at my favorite, the small trigherfish, it seems every watch I spotted at the www, does have different dials, hands, etc.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Pardon my ISO... this one's going out to play with the G-Shock's for a while.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Pardon my ISO... this one's going out to play with the G-Shock's for a while.


Training course with the G-Shock fans??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> one day I will, for sure
> At the moment all my money is spent on my studies. But hey... if it is finished it might be possible that it's raining KAVs
> 
> Even if I used to life only some hundred kilometers away from Kaventsmann, everything you're buying here within the EU, custom fees have to be payed, which are about 20%.
> ...


Don't worry Goblin... I'm not only an enabler, I'm also a provider: I bought this 40mm for my wife, which she wore for this pic. It now sits in the box with the other 20 or so watches I've bought for her. They are out there. There's a black 40mm on the Bay right now, which would clean up nicely. Just takes the right person to send it as 'gift' to avoid all that hassle.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Training course with the G-Shock fans???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. Operators today... a new shiny breed with no imagination or flare for the finer things. If you can't wear nice watches, why do it??

Stupid SEALs...

Me: "Where's your Bruno, Bro... just can't take you seriously."

Doesn't matter how many targets you paint down range... you need to look good doing it. Millennials... amirite??


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I know. Operators today... a new shiny breed with no imagination or flare for the finer things. If you can't wear nice watches, why do it??
> 
> Stupid SEALs...
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha,
Youarite.......just came back from the gym, my wife freaked out when she saw that I was wearing the Hadal 
Quote: "You were there to lose some weight or to show off???"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Your not losing weight by strapping on the hadal. Just sayin’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Your not losing weight by strapping on the hadal. Just sayin'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish..... 
No Ben, I work out like a mad man..... No breaks between sets, heavy duty bro....
Problem with me is that I can't commit.... Usually lasts 1 month or so.....

Here's my baby! (Background is a private jet.... work in progress)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

just took a couple pics and they were blurry and I'm done with it, so here's an old pic


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> just took a couple pics and they were blurry and I'm done with it, so here's an old pic
> View attachment 13788031


Love the crystal on that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this, so here goes, does anyone know how the lume is applied to the markers on a solid bronze and/or brass bezel? And how durable and what the "life expectancy" is? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> one day I will, for sure
> At the moment all my money is spent on my studies. But hey... if it is finished it might be possible that it's raining KAVs
> 
> Even if I used to life only some hundred kilometers away from Kaventsmann, everything you're buying here within the EU, custom fees have to be payed, which are about 20%.
> ...


Im eyebaling them also those trigerfishes
Actualy there is one on the uhrforum
Smallest with blue dial, polished steel for a 1,3 k euro, not bad
But im broke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Im eyebaling them also those trigerfishes
> Actualy there is one on the uhrforum
> Smallest with blue dial, polished steel for a 1,3 k euro, not bad
> But im broke
> ...


That's a good one. Im telling you guys, the 904L Rolex steel is really very nice in person. I prefer them to the bronze for daily wear. Tough as *#%€!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post this, so here goes, does anyone know how the lume is applied to the markers on a solid bronze and/or brass bezel? And how durable and what the "life expectancy" is?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


This is what I do and it lasts quite awhile:

Buy any color/type of lume you want and then apply Bondic to it as a cover. Bondic is the liquid plastic you set with the included UV light. I fix all my bezel markers with it. Hope that helps. PM me if you need help sourcing anything.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Well there is almost no info in the salesthread, also no case size
Just eta 2824, adonized blue dial, titanium crown
Steel is scratched hard
But im crazy about polished metal









And some bronze not to spam much










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Well there is almost no info in the salesthread, also no case size
> Just eta 2824, adonized blue dial, titanium crown
> Steel is scratched hard
> But im crazy about polished metal
> ...


Yep, that's a 40mm and it's the newer dial with the set screws. That would look new again with a Cape Cod cloth and 10mins of your time. Put a crystal protector on it after you use some headlight cleaner on the acrylic and you'd have an awesome Kav. Any problems and they have a lifetime guarantee.

Someone should leap. If you're in the states and want to buy it, send it to me and I'll clean it up for you.

I don't need anymore (... and I've got two Kav's in the mail...)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Two more in the mail? Your a mad man. And we love you for it!

That's a cute little kav too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

vesire said:


> Actualy there is one on the uhrforum


Thanks a lot for this info.
It is a cool looking piece, and I was hard thinking of getting this. But it would not compensate the whole KavThing for me because it is no bronze.

Does "I'm crazy about polished metal" mean, that you like them or not?


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

My only bronze watch
Aquatico sea star 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would love a side view, to see how high the crystal is! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey guys,
Guess who was today at the gym wearing the Hadal????? Again????
Feeling big.....
(Picture taken after....)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hey guys,
> Guess who was today at the gym wearing the Hadal????? Again????
> Feeling big.....
> (Picture taken after....)
> ...


Oh $+!¥... I thought we weren't allowed to post any guns!

Look at you, man. Dude, let's not start down this road... we'll be taking recon bicep shots by the end of the week. It's bad enough I have to clean the lint off the watches... don't need to be curling 80's before each watch pic, lol.

How big do you need to be?! Your poor VW.

The weird thing is, his arm was normal size before I sent him that Kav...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh $+!¥... I thought we weren't allowed to post any guns!
> 
> Look at you, man. Dude, let's not start down this road... we'll be taking recon bicep shots by the end of the week. It's bad enough I have to clean the lint off the watches... don't need to be curling 80's before each watch pic, lol.
> 
> ...


Told you bro..... your fault..... your cut arm made me think a little bit....
It might last me more than a month this time... HA HA HA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Told you bro..... your fault..... your cut arm made me think a little bit....
> It might last me more than a month this time... HA HA HA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liking the Dobra strap on that thing!! The roller buckle is a must have on the heavier watches... The Rolko buckles tend to cut the leather after a bit.

Well, my "cut arm" is sitting around drinking and smoking cigars and needs to get its ass up too.

AND I need to stop buying watches... just had a Kalmar 10 miles show up that I really don't remember ordering.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey guys, not you G......
That's addiction brothers..... to have watches coming to your door and not even remember buying them..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh $+!¥... I thought we weren't allowed to post any guns!
> 
> Look at you, man. Dude, let's not start down this road... we'll be taking recon bicep shots by the end of the week. It's bad enough I have to clean the lint off the watches... don't need to be curling 80's before each watch pic, lol.
> 
> ...


So much gold in this post^^^

Keep an eye out for a VW slanting to one side considerably, with a large arm and giant watch hanging out the window...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> So much gold in this post^^^
> 
> Keep an eye out for a VW slanting to one side considerably, with a large arm and giant watch hanging out the window...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha, it'll be a low rider VW..... I'm wearing my watches on my right wrist.... everything is balanced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's addiction brothers..... to have watches coming to your door and not even remember buying them.....


It's been a real fun conversation with the wife...

"Seriously, I was drunk... I don't remember anything! Clemens emailed ME... won't leave me alone... I haven't talked to that guy in forever... it doesn't mean anything to me... check my phone...!"

(She stands there holding an H2O pelican case like she found underwear in my car... I look at the ground like I got caught crapping on the carpet)

Wow.

Watches man, watches.

Couple incoming kavs may have to be diverted elsewhere, lol.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Thanks a lot for this info.
> It is a cool looking piece, and I was hard thinking of getting this. But it would not compensate the whole KavThing for me because it is no bronze.
> 
> Does "I'm crazy about polished metal" mean, that you like them or not?


I like em a lot, example just unboxed petram



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> It's been a real fun conversation with the wife...
> 
> "Seriously, I was drunk... I don't remember anything! Clemens emailed ME... won't leave me alone... I haven't talked to that guy in forever... it doesn't mean anything to me... check my phone...!"
> 
> ...


Odd. My nickname in highschool was "elsewhere..."



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> It's been a real fun conversation with the wife...
> 
> "Seriously, I was drunk... I don't remember anything! Clemens emailed ME... won't leave me alone... I haven't talked to that guy in forever... it doesn't mean anything to me... check my phone...!"
> 
> ...


Yep, get 'em shipped to me mate, no issue there. Will break 'em in, patina them up and then get them to you eventually looking old and worn. Will list them as a present so the "Trouble and Strife" won't twig at all!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

And, speaking of H2O...here's something else interesting from the "House of Helberg"; CH6. On blue Isofrane. Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Oooooooo, Knight...! Is that the Trigger II...? But, it's got the newer dial and large crown like the Hadal 6k...? Show her from the side! Nice one.


Managed to dig up some taken earlier..


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

That’s a beauty knight. Well done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Managed to dig up some taken earlier..
> 
> View attachment 13794739
> 
> ...


Really nice one, Knight!! Love the large Ti crown with the shorter profile. Good one, as per usual with you.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Went skiing on -17 Celsius..... Off course with my Hadal! Keep yourselves warm guys, cause I am!!!!








I'm only watching..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not seeing your "Lift Ticket"! :rodekaart
Great time of the year for Skiing. Went last week w/my 12 year old Daughter Up in Northern Michigan (Boyne Mtn), though I didn't have the guts to wear any Bronze (& yes, I bought & wore a G-Shock!). I just slowed her down like a cement cinder block tied to her ankle..
Have fun Dobra! :-!



Dobra said:


> Went skiing on -17 Celsius..... Off course with my Hadal! Keep yourselves warm guys, cause I am!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gots me another Baseball strap...



































(45mm Armida A1 Bronze 1000m...Bronze Buckle by Maddog-Straps)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Gots me another Baseball strap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God is my witness.... I tried to make one baseball strap but didn't liked the results... I'll keep trying.
Your Combo is AWESOME!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Pic from the palace v Watford game today..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> God is my witness.... I tried to make one baseball strap but didn't liked the results... I'll keep trying.
> Your Combo is AWESOME!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me whatever turned out!!! Your 'dog turd' is another man's (usually mine) 'sweet wrist fastener from the gods'.

"I didn't like the results"... what are we doing here...?!?... you're playing around, right?

You fell on your head skiing and you're playing around.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Send me whatever turned out!!! Your 'dog turd' is another man's (usually mine) 'sweet wrist fastener from the gods'.
> 
> "I didn't like the results"... what are we doing here...?!?... you're playing around, right?
> 
> You fell on your head skiing and you're playing around.


Ok, you asked for it..... witnesses?? He asked, amirit?
I'll try to finish it somehow....
Just added a buckle next to it to be a little legit for the thread 
Have a great one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ok, you asked for it..... witnesses?? He asked, amirit?
> I'll try to finish it somehow....
> Just added a buckle next to it to be a little legit for the thread
> Have a great one!
> ...


That's excellent!!! What do you not like about it??? Square yourself away, Bro... worried about you. The cold's gotten to you or you're on crack.

I'd buy one of those weekly.

What's else you working on over there?!? (Quickly scans bench for more good stuff...)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> That's excellent!!! What do you not like about it??? Square yourself away, Bro... worried about you. The cold's gotten to you or you're on crack.
> 
> I'd buy one of those weekly.


Better keep your promise..... I have a dozen baseball gloves 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Better keep your promise..... I have a dozen baseball gloves
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm good for it... trust me.

I've been out shooting all day and am even wearing a Dobra on this:










Relax, relax, relax, everyone... here's a bronze:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saturday night, evening gents... 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Saturday night, evening gents...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Beny....love the dial!
Have a great one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Pic from the palace v Watford game today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy..... came so close to get a Maranez....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Ok, you asked for it..... witnesses?? He asked, amirit?
> I'll try to finish it somehow....
> Just added a buckle next to it to be a little legit for the thread
> Have a great one!





USMC0321 said:


> That's excellent!!! What do you not like about it??? Square yourself away, Bro... worried about you. The cold's gotten to you or you're on crack.
> 
> I'd buy one of those weekly.
> 
> What's else you working on over there?!? (Quickly scans bench for more good stuff...)


Ohhh, Graham moves in for the Swoop!

No worries, not many demands, not at all, just:
* The more Raw & "Beat the Heck" up the better (but don't beat it up yourself), thicker isn't thick enough, holes are fine, Old branding and not just Rawlings or Wilson brands & even just a phrase off a vintage one from the 1960's is just swell, Use the Red Rawlings patch for a keeper, put your name on the back on these, knife edge the tails, Raw edges, use Natural, Tan, Black, Red, Brown Leather Old Gloves & thick thread, colored thread, minimal thread, no thread, stitching does not need to be straight, even fold some edges backward, & don't condition it, dye it, ever! Ya Ya! & of course "Caveat Emptor" not all Glove Strap makers come through...so, yea, no worries, no worries at all. Ha!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Halveye said:


> Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


_*Sweet Lordy Gruppo Gamma!....& Mine says: "let me outa this Box!" (arrived today while I was messing with the A1) & yea, it's that Teal Dial








..still need to open it, and get out the Lemons! *_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^^^ that, my friends, is a baseball strap connoisseur... truly one of the best I’ve seen!!

I’ve learned more about baseball straps in the last couple years than I did my whole life by watching Gary. You want an honest opinion Dobra, shoot one straight down to ‘ole Gary.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> _*Sweet Lordy Gruppo Gamma!....& Mine says: "let me outa this Box!" (arrived today while I was messing with the A1) & yea, it's that Teal Dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it marinating??? Seriously, you tease us with the box?!? ... ?...

... is it open yet?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Is it marinating??? Seriously, you tease us with the box?!? ... ?...
> 
> ... is it open yet?


*Fine!......
and, Bam a Lama! Yea Baby, She's all mine!








(& a very gratuitous Thank You goes out to "solar g-shocker" for this too!)*


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Interesting fascination.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *Fine!......
> and, Bam a Lama! Yea Baby, She's all mine!
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh. That teal is an eye catcher. What strap will you be putting on?

Grats on the new arrival!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Also. Dobra If you have a dozen baseball gloves, maybe we can have a chat about one for my Gruppo. The more beat up the better. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Oh boy..... came so close to get a Maranez....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best value for money brass watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

You guys sick of this one yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> You guys sick of this one yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> You guys sick of this one yet?


maybe we need to do a gofundme for Bendodds360 so he can add another bronze


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> You guys sick of this one yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love the case, but I have a bit of a problem with "California" dials... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> Ohhh, Graham moves in for the Swoop!
> 
> No worries, not many demands, not at all, just:
> * The more Raw & "Beat the Heck" up the better (but don't beat it up yourself), thicker isn't thick enough, holes are fine, Old branding and not just Rawlings or Wilson brands & even just a phrase off a vintage one from the 1960's is just swell, Use the Red Rawlings patch for a keeper, put your name on the back on these, knife edge the tails, Raw edges, use Natural, Tan, Black, Red, Brown Leather Old Gloves & thick thread, colored thread, minimal thread, no thread, stitching does not need to be straight, even fold some edges backward, & don't condition it, dye it, ever! Ya Ya! & of course "Caveat Emptor" not all Glove Strap makers come through...so, yea, no worries, no worries at all. Ha!


Ha ha ha,
Have I told you that I'm out of business ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I was skiing too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Also. Dobra If you have a dozen baseball gloves, maybe we can have a chat about one for my Gruppo. The more beat up the better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what I can do......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in the market for one too for my PVD A1. 24mm please!

My old GG to go with the thread 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Also. Dobra If you have a dozen baseball gloves, maybe we can have a chat about one for my Gruppo. The more beat up the better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





solar g-shocker said:


> I'm in the market for one too for my PVD A1. 24mm please!
> 
> My old GG to go with the thread


Get 'em while you can, boys... don't know if anyone has noticed, but our Dobra here is making the straps for the newest offerings coming out of Kaventsmann:










Gonna be busy, busy, busy... he's quickly reaching Shane Delaurian status. Worth every penny.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

First time I visited this thread, I "ran away yelling". I thought to myself "What is this weird obsession with these huge monstruosities??!"
... but I could not resist coming back, taking peeks at every update
... and I could not resist ordering a brass watch
... and I could not resist picking one larger than I ever dared to wear
... and now... all my other watches look small
... and I'm starting to lust after these huge beautiful bronze and brass pieces of art you guys keep showing
What has this thread done to me??

Meanwhile waiting for the watch to slowly patina after daily dips in Caribean seawater. Sorry for the salt on the crystal. Haven't cleaned her up yet... I'll clean her up as soon as her canvas strap arrives.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Get 'em while you can, boys... don't know if anyone has noticed, but our Dobra here is making the straps for the newest offerings coming out of Kaventsmann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments! Except I'm more beautiful...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

OK! How do I setup a go fund me? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> OK! How do I setup a go fund me?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


step 1, dress like a bum
step 2, make video of you giving me all your watches to trade for gas
step 3, go viral


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

One day I’m going to get down to one watch... it’ll be a bronze... maybe I’ll start wearing just the PAM 671 or another 507. 

It’ll be my only watch, which I’ll post daily... and I’ll tell you guys to go-fund-yourselves. 

Keep it coming, Ben.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> One day I'm going to get down to one watch... it'll be a bronze... maybe I'll start wearing just the PAM 671 or another 507.
> 
> It'll be my only watch, which I'll post daily... and I'll tell you guys to go-fund-yourselves.
> 
> Keep it coming, Ben.


Hey guys....... G is going to have only one Watch someday......








Sorry bro.... I can't help it.... you own more watches than a plane has rivets.... Trust me I know both cases...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hey guys....... G is going to have only one Watch someday......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could do it... just need 365 straps. I'm about 40 short... keep stitching, brother!


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Heroic 18 bronze today


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy Plus turbine..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

All my bronze watches so far..... 

My plans are one more Petram, definitelly new Pontvs (with screws on bezel, have seen pics somewhere which cant find anymore) and one day I want Kav Trigger (my grail).
And also, that h2o Kalmar will be offered for sale today (with huge discount) here on WUS...

In the past I experimented with egg patina a lot on my previous bronze watches, but later I prefer natural patina... BUT, just yesterday did experiment with blue chemical (copper sulphur or somenthing like that which i got as a gift from friend) what was really not easy to get homogenous and balanced patina without splashes and blemishis (and I never do cloth polishing and also I limit lemon juice bath to once per few months to baby my watches more 

So now I am in love with that dark patina !


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice collection! I love the big crystal look it is so "Steampunk" I need one... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I like it too! Always been fan of thick watches and thick crystalls (I owned 4x enzo mechana in the past, before Kaventsmann exist)

But I have always problem to connect with turbine bezel to be honest


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Terence1025 said:


> Heroic 18 bronze today


 seems there is already some patina at the lugs. May I ask for a view, which shows more of the sweet Al-Bronze.
Looks really cool at your wrist


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just a heads up,,, massdrop has a glycine combat sub bronze drop going on now..








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Purchased used and already patina'ed but really liking this one.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

This Deep Blue is real cool. Not even a single thing that doesn't look cool. I like the way it looks 

I mean to have heard, that Deep Blue got a new 40mm case design, so that there's a chance that they do some smaller bronze in future 
... but hey - who does need smaller bronze watches?


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

A friend of mine recently purchased a Evant Tropic in Bronze and this got me thinking.
I dont have any chunky piece anymore, sold of the Megalodon, the Helm Khuaraburi, the Peacemaker and so on.
But i remembered i saw a nice review of the Fonderia Navale Gondar on timetoblogwatches nearly a year ago so i started chatting with ghe company and the european ditributor and managed to get one of the last 3 pieces out of 50 with green dials. 
Yesterday it arrived and i love it.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

sorry double post, browser error


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Here is my Acanthurus.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Here is my Acanthurus.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!... he should've written it up as a repair/return!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

He did, just called CBSA and told me to make an Appeal ..... I have tons o proof that is mine so it shouldn’t be an issue.... It just sucks because I’ll have to wait some more...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

That sucks 
... hope for an easy 'n fast solution for you


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> OMG!!!... he should've written it up as a repair/return!!


Man. Don't get me started. The money I have thrown into taxes. Import charges and admin fees. (Not to mention the tanking Aussie dollar) I could have bought another quality bronzo, really...

Hope it gets resolved mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Man. Don't get me started. The money I have thrown into taxes. Import charges and admin fees. (Not to mention the tanking Aussie dollar) I could have bought another quality bronzo, really...
> 
> Hope it gets resolved mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup,
For my ex GAW I've paid more than 600$ in fees and fines..... due to a "misunderstanding" with the seller....
Thanks a lot Ben, I hope I'll have it soon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice plug u got there

New panties for this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like rumours suggest that Panerai are going to introduce a 4th Bronzo this SIHH, brown dial, brown ceramic Bezel.

Anyone seen the model number yet ?? As I want to go for 4th time lucky.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


You got to give me your magic formula for this patina..... PLEASE!!!! Bro, your crown is black-ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> You got to give me your magic formula for this patina..... PLEASE!!!! Bro, your crown is black-ish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking ; Scratches crotch, winds watch... Doh! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Been away for 3/4 days, just catching up. 
























this foto reminds me of a Kaventsmann






have a good one bronze bro's.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Been away for 3/4 days, just catching up.
> View attachment 13807587
> have a good one bronze bro's.
> G


Bro, that's Watch Porn .........
Thank God we're all adults

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Bro, that's Watch Porn .........
> Thank God we're all adults
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's hump day


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

At least those are two bronze watches...are the crowns screwed?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Looks like rumours suggest that Panerai are going to introduce a 4th Bronzo this SIHH, brown dial, brown ceramic Bezel.
> 
> Anyone seen the model number yet ?? As I want to go for 4th time lucky.


Interesting, know what the likely price will be?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Interesting, know what the likely price will be?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Way the heck out of my league! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Way the heck out of my league!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Loans bro.... loans.... Make a credit or two....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Way the heck out of my league!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yea, I'm naughty, I've touched my pension pot for watches. Need to sell a number of watches to fund this kind of item..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Interesting, know what the likely price will be?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No idea yet, but as it will be my grail will sell off enough others to fund it.

Seldom wear my James Cameron DSSD so that should near enough cover it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Bro, that's Watch Porn .........
> Thank God we're all adults
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard that's how Invictas are made...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You got to give me your magic formula for this patina..... PLEASE!!!! Bro, your crown is black-ish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whaaaa...?!?! Brah... did you just ask me to dip-and-tell on an open forum?? Thought I knew you, man. Loose lips sink ships, as my weaker sea-chicken counterparts like to say.










K... as you know, I oil the crap outta my bronze watches AND I'm around A LOT of gunpowder...

The rest will cost you a strap or dinner.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Whaaaa...?!?! Brah... did you just ask me to dip-and-tell on an open forum?? Thought I knew you, man. Loose lips sink ships, as my weaker sea-chicken counterparts like to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have enough straps..... so I'll say dinner 
Would you bring the wine????? While we're dating bring some gun powder..... is going to be








Is it too much to say that I already have oil????? 
Have a great one!

Guys, we're talking watches and patina..... so we're clear....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Enough straps??...! 

Did I just get cut off??

(Looks around for Rolko’s contact info...)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Enough straps??...!
> 
> Did I just get cut off??
> 
> (Looks around for Rolko's contact info...)


It's the autocorrect..... I meant ....... not enough straps..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Whaaaa...?!?! Brah... did you just ask me to dip-and-tell on an open forum?? Thought I knew you, man. Loose lips sink ships, as my weaker sea-chicken counterparts like to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean "oil" your watch this is the first time I have heard of that?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I mean to have read of one if their secret dates...  
G is spending Dinner, while Dobra got the wine and oil... guess G don't takes of his watches while... aahmmm... ...(they're haveing dinner)


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Beautiful watches here. I am drooling, it starts to patina


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

[/QUOTE]What do you mean "oil" your watch this is the first time I have heard of that?[/QUOTE]

You've never heard of oil rubbed bronze doorknobs?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> I mean to have read of one if their secret dates...
> G is spending Dinner, while Dobra got the wine and oil... guess G don't takes of his watches while... aahmmm... ...(they're haveing dinner)


We're too badass to have a date together..... More likely a hold up in Berlin..... you know....Kaventsmann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What do you mean "oil" your watch this is the first time I have heard of that?[/QUOTE]

You've never heard of oil rubbed bronze doorknobs?

View attachment 13808663
[/QUOTE]Not really.. I'll avoid the requisite sticky door knob jokes.... But how/what process is it?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> What do you mean "oil" your watch this is the first time I have heard of that?


You've never heard of oil rubbed bronze doorknobs?

View attachment 13808663
[/QUOTE]Not really.. I'll avoid the requisite sticky door knob jokes.... But how/what process is it?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Wasn't meant as a joke, but I noticed bronze (and brass) door knobs patina from the oil from hands rubbing on them. I also noticed the area around the crown of watch patinas faster as fingers rub area when setting/winding crown. I'm guessing this is what finger patina is?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

taike said:


> it's hump day


Maybe a PROBENY will come out of it😂😂
Free watch.
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK diver









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Morning guys (my case)
My Bronze for today....








Stay warm..... cause I won't...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Yep, that's a 40mm and it's the newer dial with the set screws. That would look new again with a Cape Cod cloth and 10mins of your time. Put a crystal protector on it after you use some headlight cleaner on the acrylic and you'd have an awesome Kav. Any problems and they have a lifetime guarantee.
> 
> Someone should leap. If you're in the states and want to buy it, send it to me and I'll clean it up for you.
> 
> I don't need anymore (... and I've got two Kav's in the mail...)


I bought my kid one of the older 40mm bronze few years ago. Purple dial. Was pretty cool


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Guarionex said:


> I bought my kid one of the older 40mm bronze few years ago. Purple dial. Was pretty cool


Love it! If anyone's kid had a Kaventsmann, it'd be yours.. you are truly the original Kaventsmann guru, Guarionex! I actually found out about Kav because of you...

(I hope Michael is sending you some residual royalty checks)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Love it! If anyone's kid had a Kaventsmann, it'd be yours.. you are truly the original Kaventsmann guru, Guarionex! I actually found out about Kav because of you...
> 
> (I hope Michael is sending you some residual royalty checks)


OK..... so Guarionex is to blame for my 2 KAV's.....
So you found out from him and I found out from you.... God bless you both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> OK..... so Guarionex is to blame for my 2 KAV's.....
> So you found out from him and I found out from you.... God bless you both!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, speaking of which... can you contact Canada Post and have the French guy wearing your watch right now join the forum and post up some pics?? I'd fancy seeing it today...?

(I do feel your pain... bought a panerai yesterday and was having it shipped from Los Angeles CA to Palm Desert CA (100mi)...

tracking # now says it's outbound, clearing customs... probably going to Canada Post... they're onto us, Dobra... AND they like our taste in watches.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Need to get the Teal Gruppo Gamma on my wrist..

Out comes the Lemons!









Squeeze, & Squeeze..(wait & swirl for 5 to 15 minutes)









Rinse, & Rinse, w/water









Taaa & Daaa!!









*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


Ooooooo... very nice! Excellent strap, as per usual!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Ooooooo... very nice! Excellent strap, as per usual!


*Thanks my friend, Looks possibly from a vintage Rawlings Larry Jackson Glove from the late 1960's & strap made by the now infamous Beau! (BeauBands)







*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

See next one...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Hey, speaking of which... can you contact Canada Post and have the French guy wearing your watch right now join the forum and post up some pics?? I'd fancy seeing it today...?
> 
> (I do feel your pain... bought a panerai yesterday and was having it shipped from Los Angeles CA to Palm Desert CA (100mi)...
> 
> tracking # now says it's outbound, clearing customs... probably going to Canada Post... they're onto us, Dobra... AND they like our taste in watches.











I think that day has arrived.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Hey, speaking of which... can you contact Canada Post and have the French guy wearing your watch right now join the forum and post up some pics?? I'd fancy seeing it today...?
> 
> (I do feel your pain... bought a panerai yesterday and was having it shipped from Los Angeles CA to Palm Desert CA (100mi)...
> 
> tracking # now says it's outbound, clearing customs... probably going to Canada Post... they're onto us, Dobra... AND they like our taste in watches.



Just contacted Jean Francois Xavier ...... the guy from customs..... he doesn't have it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Just contacted Jean Francois Xavier ...... the guy from customs..... he doesn't have it....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


>


Ha ha ha....... he doesn't wear it...... oh my Acanthurus is in the hands of her majesty.... it's safe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ha ha ha....... he doesn't wear it...... oh my Acanthurus is in the hands of her majesty.... it's safe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(The Queen looks at the map of the world... "oh, yeah... Canada... forgot about that...")

Sorry man... they're making their own rules up there. They've got a 'wheel of misery' in the back office and they just love spinning it when watches come through.

".... ha, ha, ha,... 368!!.., quick, write it down, let's see if he pays it..."


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> (The Queen looks at the map of the world... "oh, yeah... Canada... forgot about that...")
> 
> Sorry man... they're making their own rules up there. They've got a 'wheel of misery' in the back office and they just love spinning it when watches come through.
> 
> ".... ha, ha, ha,... 368!!.., quick, write it down, let's see if he pays it..."


Must be a wheel of shame common to us Dobra. 368 seems pretty good. Pay it quick and be done with it. You don't want to roll a "free spin"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13811523
> G


Yo G,
Your wrist bro..... looks like is swollen.... looks like a knee 
Like the combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Must be a wheel of shame common to us Dobra. 368 seems pretty good. Pay it quick and be done with it. You don't want to roll a "free spin"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











It'll be my last payment on this world...... well, this is what my wife said anyway...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooperxtool (Jan 12, 2019)

I came here expecting watches.

Got memes.

Not even mad


----------



## sooperxtool (Jan 12, 2019)

I came here expecting watches.

Got memes.

Not even mad


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

sooperxtool said:


> I came here expecting watches.
> 
> Got memes.
> 
> Not even mad


Might want to ask for a refund.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here.. No refund today. 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

And...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


Niiiice

Actualy i do like new bronze look
No patina and so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *Need to get the Teal Gruppo Gamma on my wrist..
> 
> Out comes the Lemons!
> 
> ...


For some reason I really like the look of a non patina brass watch!

I know, blasphemy, right?


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Magrette Vantage


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

jman3566 said:


> For some reason I really like the look of a non patina brass watch!
> 
> I know, blasphemy, right?


It really suits some watches. Mainly the ones with her clean lines. Looks great in that one too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Vdb time..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Vdb time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice. I love the crystal on those ones. I came across a polished 2014 locally and at a good price. It should be here early next week. Looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Real nice. I love the crystal on those ones. I came across a polished 2014 locally and at a good price. It should be here early next week. Looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post pics when she arrives..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

sooperxtool said:


> I came here expecting watches.
> 
> Got memes.
> 
> Not even mad


Don't be disappointed..... here you'll find everything.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Don't be disappointed..... here you'll find everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the petram history is sketchy at best. But I'm glad your getting enjoyment from yours. It looks great next to the kav. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all - some detail shots of my brass Helson. Shes 2 years old and has an all-natural patina.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I know the petram history is sketchy at best. But I'm glad your getting enjoyment from yours. It looks great next to the kav.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Ben!
Decided to buy the VDB???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

its so much fun in here,


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I need one of those cool mugs too 

btw: have a nice weekend to all bronze heads


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*picked up this Fonderia Navale Gondar late last night at McDonald's...

























*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *picked up this Fonderia Navale Gondar late last night at McDonald's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice happy meal bro..... I'll go tonight, who knows....
Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Nice happy meal bro..... I'll go tonight, who knows....
> Enjoy it!


*"..get the Cheese on it!"* (Comedian Tom Papa)




































:-!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That is sweet, I didn't want to get anything bigger than a 50mm, that strap just changed my mind, excellent!! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Beautiful, mines still a virgin


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Yo G,
> Your wrist bro..... looks like is swollen.... looks like a knee
> Like the combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The funny thing Dobra, is 
It was sitting on my knee ? Spot on bro.
G


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just sitting at work admiring the patina.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just sitting at work admiring the patina.


The time I spend at work admiring my watches, taking pictures of them..... And you guys know, in order to post that one picture you need to find the right place, right light, right everything....Thank God we're unionized....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chillin' in bed after a stressful week in front of the computer. Armida..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just sitting at work admiring the patina.


You got a mechanical keyboard for work? 
Are you a professional gamer? 

btw: nice Sharkdiver


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Took my hat off for you guys!
Have a warm one...... me, I'll do my best!
-22 Celsius and dropping 
Of course with my Bronze!









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bro, your beard is frozen...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Took my hat off for you guys!
> Have a warm one...... me, I'll do my best!
> -22 Celsius and dropping
> 
> Best wishes from Victoria,..... +8 Celsius and climbing.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> bro, your beard is frozen...


Ha, my beard is frozen and my watch is "bronzen"..... sounds German to me...
Have a great weekend Bronze bros

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Took my hat off for you guys!
> Have a warm one...... me, I'll do my best!
> -22 Celsius and dropping
> Of course with my Bronze!
> ...


Love the watch Dobra,
Mi Piace il cappotto, and a fantastic pic. ?
Back in London uk I am complaining it's cold,,, +7 hahaha. 
Keep warm bro.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love the watch Dobra,
> Mi Piace il cappotto, and a fantastic pic.
> Back in London uk I am complaining it's cold,,, +7 hahaha.
> Keep warm bro.
> G


Grazie Mille G,
At 7 Celsius we turn on the pools....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

My small bronzo family together: lights on and off


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"...And I'll go and I'll find some more of that Mulan Szechuan teriyaki dipping sauce Morty, because that's what this is all about, Morty, that's my one-armed man..." (Rick)*


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *"...And I'll go and I'll find some more of that Mulan Szechuan teriyaki dipping sauce Morty, because that's what this is all about, Morty, that's my one-armed man..." (Rick)*


did you achieve that patina with the sauce?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus cale









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

new shoes for the Vintage, 1959 Swiss ammo strap.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mlankton said:


> new shoes for the Vintage, 1959 Swiss ammo strap.


That skull marker for the 12h is quite cool


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

mlankton said:


> new shoes for the Vintage, 1959 Swiss ammo strap.
> View attachment 13824103
> 
> View attachment 13824105
> ...


Very nice! What brand is that?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! What brand is that?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


That is a very bad ass Ennebi.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> That is a very bad ass Ennebi.


So much for that conversation,,, I guess I can admire from afar! 
Out of my budget... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Great Ennebi!


----------



## DominikW (Jul 26, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13780793
> View attachment 13780795
> G


Amazing timepiece. Could you please write what watch is it?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Probably the only chap to take pictures of watches while in bed 
Russian military..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> So much for that conversation,,, I guess I can admire from afar!
> Out of my budget...
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Just to help a friend.....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Just to help a friend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha  how much could I get for one night with my wife sort of deal..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DominikW said:


> Amazing timepiece. Could you please write what watch is it?


Hi Dominik,
That is a Cobra de Calibre 3, long sold out and quite rare, the left crown is for the lockable internal bezel.
Has a Mayota 9015 movement, they also made a green dial version, pretty accurate.
Cheers
G


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

next time you see this one it will have a new dial and a different strap


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The patina is coming along slowly but surely..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

Bomber price, look and name.


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

You know it’s a patina problem when you start prepping your watch Before you go in the water!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

rmc said:


> View attachment 13825929
> 
> Bomber price, look and name.


Nice looking chunk of bronze. What's the case size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I know but no salt water in Michigan!, and it's the warmest it's been in 4 days at 32°f right now... 
Tried to reply to rmc... But I hit the wrong button oops... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

Borealis Santa Cruz case size is 42 mm diameter and 50 mm lugto lug


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo day for me












G


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

snow day! Did not feel like driving through 55 miles of a 17 hour long snowfall this morning


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> snow day! Did not feel like driving through 55 miles of a 17 hour long snowfall this morning
> View attachment 13826479
> 
> View attachment 13826483


Thank God you don't live and work in Quebec province..... you'd loose your job









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thank God you don't live and work in Quebec province..... you'd lose your job


In Quebec I wouldn't have to worry about it, I could hop on the train instead of driving. We have crap public transportation in the states. Where I live we only get one or two snows like this a year, it wasn't too hard to talk myself into calling in


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> In Quebec I wouldn't have to worry about it, I could hop on the train instead of driving. We have crap public transportation in the states. Where I live we only get one or two snows like this a year, it wasn't too hard to talk myself into calling in


For a brother....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

hey I liked Quebec so much I was on realtor.com looking at houses. It's a retirement possibility


----------



## DominikW (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for info. It looks really nice and it's a pity that it's not available. This is just the beginning of search for my 40th birthday watch and I am really keen on bronze watches. They are different and they have something...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Aluminum bronze FiftyFour modified with aftermarket 6105-8009 dial and hands.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Fossilbones said:


> Aluminum bronze FiftyFour modified with aftermarket 6105-8009 dial and hands.


nice! any idea what the 54 means?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

taike said:


> nice! any idea what the 54 means?


It ticks to a disco beat and the hands are really lines of blow


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

taike said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Aluminum bronze FiftyFour modified with aftermarket 6105-8009 dial and hands.
> ...


No, name of the watchline/company


----------



## sooperxtool (Jan 12, 2019)

Bronze with a little brass


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey G!!!!!!
I think you have some competition here....... VDB’s and bullets........



People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hey G!!!!!!
> I think you have some competition here....... VDB's and bullets........
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Hmmm... c'mon bro... takes a little more than a watch I owned last year and some M855 Ball to get me going.

(Actually, nice combo!)

What are you going to do if he has bigger biceps, Dobra??

(Starts taking pics with C-4 and M112 Charges while doing pull-ups...)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Hmmm... c'mon bro... takes a little more than a watch I owned last year and some M855 Ball to get me going.
> 
> (Actually, nice combo!)
> 
> ...


You got me thinking bro.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You got me thinking bro.....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Ha!!! Shhh... guys' a therapist, bro... don't let him get up in your head!

We won't lose our edge, man... I got you... I'll start passing watches out if needed... just photoshop the Hadal a different color, man. He'll be like, "how many Hadal's this fool got?..."

Welcome to the thread, sooperxtool! Nice watch.

I'm sure several in here could use your professional advice.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm sure it's too late for several of us also...










I grabbed this one today.

Have a good one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'm sure it's too late for several of us also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously... it's like you live on the moon. I know it's only 2p there, but how long does it take for FedEx to show up?? WTH??

There's a driver mulling around Hillsdale, wearing your strap.

Hey Dobra... California to Australia in two days... telling you, man... I'll air Graham that Acanthurus up to you.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Seriously... it's like you live on the moon. I know it's only 2p there, but how long does it take for FedEx to show up?? WTH??
> 
> There's a driver mulling around Hillsdale, wearing your strap.
> 
> Hey Dobra... California to Australia in two days... telling you, man... I'll air Graham that Acanthurus up to you.


I've been down to the box a few times... just sitting in the AC waiting... waiting...

I think the magic word "gift" REALLY speeds things up. And I have had good luck in the past with fedex.

I'll let you know when it shows up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm sure several in here could use your professional advice.


Duplicate


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm sure several in here could use your professional advice.


Man, where do I start??!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Take a seat on the couch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead meteor









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey... question to you all
Does one of you still use the watch to read the time?
... I mean sometimes I'm just starring at this piece of bronze


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Hahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Hey... question to you all
> Does one of you still use the watch to read the time?
> ... I mean sometimes I'm just starring at this piece of bronze


Sometimes I go half of the day. Looking at my watch lovingly... then later in the day I realise I never set it when I put it on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm finally in too.

Borealis Oceanaut. I replaced the leather strap with a Borealis black rubber strap. Pics are still of the watch on leather.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ha!!! Shhh... guys' a therapist, bro... don't let him get up in your head!
> 
> We won't lose our edge, man... I got you... I'll start passing watches out if needed... just photoshop the Hadal a different color, man. He'll be like, "how many Hadal's this fool got?..."
> 
> ...


A little bit disappointed..... a therapist bro????? We're hopeless here... At least I am.... my wife she's in Psychology and stuff and..... here I am with you guys....What we needed was a priest, to forgive our sins....
So, sooperxtool, welcome to our world.... pay attention to Watcolector, Bigclive and USMC0321...... they are black belts.
And it's only bull...t that we are watches addicted....no bro..... we are addicted to straps and buckles too...
My Acanthurus just left USA for the third time...... 
Have a great one guys!









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> My Acanthurus just left USA for the third time......


Dude, you shouldn't let your own watches test the planes, that you build 

... last day before another exam - I better stop looking in here


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Dude, you shouldn't let your own watches test the planes, that you build
> 
> ... last day before another exam - I better stop looking in here


, it's insured..... I'm talking about the plane, Watch isn't.

Good luck with your exam Goblin! Yeah, put your phone away bro.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Went on a business trip and I put the container the Sharkdiver comes in to (good) use. Fuming 10days over a bit of good old Caribbean seawater in the closed container, and this is what I came back home to.

This weekend I'll be "sculpting" it a bit, and with any luck I can put it on the canvas I'm expecting...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just passing by for new pair of trousers
Abyss 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Trying strap options for summer @ -6°C


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

marcoscova said:


> Went on a business trip and I put the container the Sharkdiver comes in to (good) use. Fuming 10days over a bit of good old Caribbean seawater in the closed container, and this is what I came back home to.
> 
> This weekend I'll be "sculpting" it a bit, and with any luck I can put it on the canvas I'm expecting...
> 
> ...


Wow, I think your watch is sick and desperate to see a doctor.

Joking Marcoscova,
Love it.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I think I need the professional help, PLEASE HELPPPPP.
I am trying really hard holding off until June, for any watch purchases. But I am braaaakkkkiiingggg.
You guys are making it SOOO HARD. 
Dobra don't you dare send me an advert on money loans.......o|
Every time I see a picture I want it, doesn't matter, love all those bronzos.







G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I think I need the professional help, PLEASE HELPPPPP.
> I am trying really hard holding off until June, for any watch purchases. But I am braaaakkkkiiingggg.
> You guys are making it SOOO HARD.
> Dobra don't you dare send me an advert on money loans.......o|
> ...












Mi dispiace ...... had to..... 

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Mi dispiace ...... had to.....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Yo G....... r u OK ????
 what's with all those numbers????

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

A lil Gruppo Gamma for the night...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Halveye said:


> A lil Gruppo Gamma for the night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap. And nice pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> You guys are making it SOOO HARD.
> Dobra don't you dare send me an advert on money loans..
> View attachment 13833359
> 
> G


That's alright... maybe he'll just do what he does to me:

Emails, "hey, you see the latest Kaventsmann...?" ~Sends pics of great looking watch~

He did it on the Hadal 6k (smart, he got the 12k out of it), AND he just did it on the Trigger 3, lol!

Guys the friendliest, best enabler on here.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> , it's insured..... I'm talking about the plane, Watch isn't.
> 
> Good luck with your exam Goblin! Yeah, put your phone away bro.....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Thank's bro ...I'll do my best.
so, it's the straightest way to a bunch of beloved bronzos in a couple of years - amirite? 

(next to selling my soul to the evil like others have done ) ... okay okay - I just have not met him yet 

btw.:
thanks G for the word "amirite" - learning from the big ones...yeah?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> That's alright... maybe he'll just do what he does to me:
> 
> Emails, "hey, you see the latest Kaventsmann...?" ~Sends pics of great looking watch~
> 
> ...











I'm waiting to see what's going on at the Ennebi factory......

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Thank's bro ...I'll do my best.
> so, it's the straightest way to a bunch of beloved bronzos in a couple of years - amirite?
> 
> (next to selling my soul to the evil like others have done ) ... okay okay - I just have not met him yet
> ...


Doesn't make sense to sell you soul to the devil for a watch bro...... try and sell a kidney first.

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Thank's bro ...I'll do my best.
> so, it's the straightest way to a bunch of beloved bronzos in a couple of years - amirite?
> 
> (next to selling my soul to the evil like others have done ) ... okay okay - I just have not met him yet
> ...


Doesn't make sense to sell your soul to the devil for a watch bro...... try and sell a kidney first.

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*This "PAMster" pic belongs here too!


PAMster said:











Click to expand...

Great Pic! :-!
*


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Strap arrived









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Yo G....... r u OK ????
> what's with all those numbers????
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Calculations, calculations, CALCULATIONS.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Here is today's menu






Picked this little bullet up a couple of years back. Still haven't found a pistol big enough to fire it....hahaha












G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Calculations, calculations, CALCULATIONS.
> G


G, Ask the other G what's the magic formula.... although I think I find it myself 1G + 1G=2G's ......(1G=1Grand)..... 2G's= K, where a K = Kaventsmann.
qed

We could come to same results using Pythagoras too..... Oh boy I'm so good with numbers...

Have a great one!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Here is today's menu
> View attachment 13835913
> Picked this little bullet up a couple of years back. Still haven't found a pistol big enough to fire it....hahaha
> View attachment 13835977
> ...


In your wifes/girlfriends drawers again!! Shame on you 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> G, Ask the other G what's the magic formula.... although I think I find it myself 1G + 1G=2G's ......(1G=1Grand)..... 2G's= K, where a K = Kaventsmann.
> qed
> 
> We could come to same results using Pythagoras too..... Oh boy I'm so good with numbers...
> ...


ahhh, now I know, 
Your'e the maths professor at university.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> ahhh, now I know,
> Your'e the maths professor at university.
> G


Shhhtttttt
Bro, I supposed to be a BADASS not a geek....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Shhhtttttt
> Bro, I supposed to be a BADASS not a geek....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Shh.....don't worry Dobra,
Your secret is safe with me.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> In your wifes/girlfriends drawers again!! Shame on you
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Drawers, did you say drawers Slm643,







All for sale, a few Kaventsmann coming in.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Drawers, did you say drawers Slm643,
> View attachment 13836105
> 
> All for sale, a few Kaventsmann coming in.
> G


So my calculations helped..... a few Kaventsmanns......









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

(H),eck (I) (J)ust can't afford all those at one time and I just shaved, but I did see a couple I might be interested in... 








I can make out one Russian watch, with the black, orange and gray Nato, I'm interested in that. My budget is a bit limited right now,,, are these all posted? PM me if you want.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Drawers, did you say drawers Slm643,
> View attachment 13836105
> 
> All for sale, a few Kaventsmann coming in.
> G


My problem seems pretty tame when I see this. I can cancel my therapist this week.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> (H),eck (I) (J)ust can't afford all those at one time and I just shaved, but I did see a couple I might be interested in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you want the bronze Benarus Moray 44mm so you can stop posting pics of your brass Benarus Moray 40mm. 😀


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I will be honest I'd did cross my mind, but my new Zelos Great White took care of that itch for now and I would be hard pressed to tell the difference anyway... I'm not a metalerolligester . The Bronze with the crowns at 3 & 9 is cool too!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> I will be honest I'd did cross my mind, but my new Zelos Great White took care of that itch for now and I would be hard pressed to tell the difference anyway... I'm not a metalerolligester . The Bronze with the crowns at 3 & 9 is cool too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the Cobra de Calibre by John JY Lee? I like that one too, I have the Molon Labe (which I still have not taken pic of) and I have the Crossfire on the way:






both also by John JY Lee.

And no, I did not break my new years resolution, I ordered the Crossfire before making resolution,. Last watch I'm waiting for.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Actually I do have a pic of the Molon Labe with my other bronze/brass.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> My problem seems pretty tame when I see this. I can cancel my therapist this week.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yo Ben, we don't have mental problems bro..... we are possessed....
In my house I hear only Tic Tac....Tic Tac......
I called my priest......

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

FossilBones, that OM is still a favorite of mine.... Nice collection! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Drawers, did you say drawers Slm643,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Great Collection "G"!
....But, Ummmm,
....just say'in, Ummm,
....anybody else notice, Ummm,
....anybody missing round here lately? 


















:-!...I'm also a "G"*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Great Collection "G"!
> ....But, Ummmm,
> ....just say'in, Ummm,
> ....anybody else notice, Ummm,
> ...


Ha!! I thought the EXACT SAME THING!! Damn, Gary... the issue may be us, though. I could take pics in my havoc closet, but there's not one thing in there that wouldn't get me booted off the forum.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Yo Ben... In my house I hear only Tic Tac....Tic Tac......












I seriously look forward to your posts...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Yo Ben, we don't have mental problems bro..... we are possessed....
> In my house I hear only Tic Tac....Tic Tac......
> I called my priest......
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Don't feel bad Dobra. I have a nice house, open plan living dining etc etc... but I'm sitting in my bedroom drinking a beer. Because I can see my watch box, and think about strap options... we are all sick. But in a good way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

You havin fun guys?

Im also G


Loths of Gs here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Great Collection "G"!
> ....But, Ummmm,
> ....just say'in, Ummm,
> ....anybody else notice, Ummm,
> ...


It gets worse, you guys haven't seen the straps yet, 
It will take me 2 hours to lay them out, and can't get them in one shot.
Hahaha. 
The wife said I cannot be helped, her exact words ( BEYOND HELP )
She challenged me to stop buying watches until June, 
But not straps hahaha.
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I read here somewhere, (I forget where) “my biggest fear is that, when I die my wife will sell my watches for what i TOLD her I paid for them” that one has stuck with me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just told my wife if I drop dead suddenly, make sure she marries up the watches with all the boxes and papers I have meticulously kept pristine in the garage.

I would have to come back and rattle the watch box lid if she just sold them off cheap!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I read here somewhere, (I forget where) "my biggest fear is that, when I die my wife will sell my watches for what i TOLD her I paid for them" that one has stuck with me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




"I don't know what is worth mister.....my late husband told me he payed 300$ for the Hadal.....what can you offer??"










People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Easy, $250, and I’ll Come and pick it up now.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Shudder to think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

The Gondar again


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Before the FA cup game, in a pub in Norwood.
Palace take on Spurs. Good luck Palace!

Tc9..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Man, the greed, lol. I've already got the names and addresses of my favorite forum members on my watch boxes, in case something were to happen. I'd rather you lot have them...(Dobra can make a new necklace).

If my wife's new husband were to wear my watches ... well, there's a contingency for that.

My team would just compare them to their G-shocks and toss them, saying, "I don't get it".

One of the original batch and still a favorite:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Man, the greed, lol. I've already got the names and addresses of my favorite forum members on my watch boxes, in case something were to happen. I'd rather you lot have them...(Dobra can make a new necklace).
> 
> If my wife's new husband were to wear my watches ... well, there's a contingency for that.
> 
> ...


I'd give all my watches plus a lot more just to be able not to wear a necklace made of your watches...... Few know how special you are my friend...
BUT on the other hand I have a few people in my entourage that I'll wear their Timex/Citizen as a necklace once they're gone....
I don't think if I'll die my wife would find a new husband to wear my watches.... all my friends/people that saw my watches say....








How can you wear that....?????

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Draven451 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow there are some incredible bronze divers here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Draven451 said:


> Wow there are some incredible bronze divers here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup,
Incredible bronze divers and amazing divers owners.....








Hi, 
I am Dobra and I'm a Bronze addicted!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Waiting for a bunch of snow tonight... Oh boy!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Love it! If anyone's kid had a Kaventsmann, it'd be yours.. you are truly the original Kaventsmann guru, Guarionex! I actually found out about Kav because of you...
> 
> (I hope Michael is sending you some residual royalty checks)


Did you see the new triggers?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Guarionex said:


> Did you see the new triggers?


Yeah, Dobra was kind enough to point them out to me, so I promptly ordered one. Different direction, but I dig it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Yup,
> Incredible bronze divers and amazing divers owners.....
> 
> 
> ...


Look at you, man... nice shot!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Look at you, man... nice shot!


Yup. Quality shot. Massive step up

Just need to stand outside over a fire pit, or your blue pool. Or in your case snow...Backgrounds man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Apollon









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Yup. Quality shot. Massive step up
> 
> Just need to stand outside over a fire pit, or your blue pool. Or in your case snow...Backgrounds man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about a red pool?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> How about a red pool?


As you know for sure... only if the cigars label is red also


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> As you know for sure... only if the cigars label is red also


I know... I couldn't find a cigar to match the watch tonight, so had to breakout the LED remote on the pool.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I thought it could not be a coincidence


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I know... I couldn't find a cigar to match the watch tonight, so had to breakout the LED remote on the pool.


I looked up first world problems. ^^this popped up.

Love your work!!

Edit-also. I love the crown on that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> I know... I couldn't find a cigar to match the watch tonight, so had to breakout the LED remote on the pool.


dude you gotta get off the central american dog rockets, and I mean that as friendly as possible and am not trying to be condescending. If you need a Habano starter pack PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some. Once I went Cuban the only non-Cuban cigar I ever smoked again was the Illusione original series, which is a fabulous cigar in the right vitola. You just don't get the various fruit, coffee and chocolate notes Cubans have in non-Cubans. The only argument against Cubans is that they are a milder smoke than Nicaraguans, but the flavors are much more complex and delightful IMO. Cubans also taught me that small cigars _always_ have big flavor, and I went from smoking huge toros and Churchills to preferring petit coronas, corona gordas, and lonsdales.

You may have already made this trip and found Habanos not to your liking, if so ignore my opinion and smoke what you like


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale Bronzo...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cobra on a 1 piece bronze Zulu












G


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

pepcr1 said:


>


Beautiful thug duck!
Watch is beautiful too...

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

this week's mission: soften up the 60 year old strap I put this watch on!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> dude you gotta get off the central american dog rockets, and I mean that as friendly as possible and am not trying to be condescending. If you need a Habano starter pack PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some. Once I went Cuban the only non-Cuban cigar I ever smoked again was the Illusione original series, which is a fabulous cigar in the right vitola. You just don't get the various fruit, coffee and chocolate notes Cubans have in non-Cubans. The only argument against Cubans is that they are a milder smoke than Nicaraguans, but the flavors are much more complex and delightful IMO. Cubans also taught me that small cigars _always_ have big flavor, and I went from smoking huge toros and Churchills to preferring petit coronas, corona gordas, and lonsdales.
> 
> You may have already made this trip and found Habanos not to your liking, if so ignore my opinion and smoke what you like


I'm good; thanks though. I was done with chocolate, fruit, coffee, cinnamon, etc in my 20's when I was stationed at Guantánamo.

Agree with what you say; but these days I like them as strong and smokey as possible. I like my cigars to remind me of standing behind a school bus when it starts up.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

my first bronze, a san martin


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm good; thanks though. I was done with chocolate, fruit, coffee, cinnamon, etc in my 20's when I was stationed at Guantánamo.
> 
> Agree with what you say; but these days I like them as strong and smokey as possible. I like my cigars to remind me of standing behind a school bus when it starts up.


That's what my girlfriend is for! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns skull









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

New income
Thanks a milion times Martin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> New income
> Thanks a milion times Martin
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Only one pic? Cmon man. Don't tease us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful... Dobra's gonna ask you if it comes in Men's Sizes... wait for it...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey G,
Do they come in man's size too?
Great watch! 
You might as well send it to US G to have it pimped....


Sorry bro, US G made me do it...

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Oh wow! Only one pic? Cmon man. Don't tease us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only one Pic????????????
Bro, where are your pics with the Triggerfish?????????????

News!









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> ...
> News!...


Hey CA Bro,
were're the other pictures? Just a screenshot of ANY parcel traveling around? You colud at least track it's route and show it in a map 

...is another bro from another country just talking


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I swear!

Thursday I'll post it!!!!!!!








Just an old teaser....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*We do have more fun in the Bronze & Chunky threads, no matter what we look like or who we are!..

Bronze & Chunky Threads -VS- Stainless Threads








(Excludes Cigar threads etc)*


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't know if I got it right... What's the reason, that's it was far away for so long?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *We do have more fun in the Bronze & Chunky threads, no matter what we look like or who we are!..
> 
> Bronze & Chunky Threads -VS- Stainless Threads
> 
> ...


Of course..... We're Bronze heads....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

back to the roots

... almost 22h without any new posts


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Feels like -42 °f today, supposed to get colder!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

4 °F at 4pm (not wind chill) warmest time of day here. Supposed to be 35 °F same time tomorrow, 55 Saturday then 60 Sunday (Heat Wave!!!!). Too bad I always work Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

More unexpected snow


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tudor









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

These are it for now...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Look who's back!

















People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> These are it for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Athos, Porthos & Aramis .....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

"All for One, and One for All" 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> These are it for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never thought that I would say it, but I really like that INVICTA


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Look who's back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very jealous mate. (In a good way) I'd love to own a Bronze kav one day. I love your hadal 2. But the other one is stunning.

You must be pumped to have it back. Congrats!

Cover them both in sirop! Rub them on your beard! Enjoy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Also, i love that your pictures are getting more "arty" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BigEd said:


> Never thought that I would say it, but I really like that INVICTA


Prolly the best watch they have ever made, especially for those of us who got them at very low holiday prices.

There is some debate as to whether they are plated or solid bronze. I do not know.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Good bronzo day everyone! 

Pls. Just want to seek your guidance as to where and which website I can buy bronze buckled/ringed leather and nylon NATO straps. I’m likewise planning to buy extra bronze buckles for my leather and rubber straps. These are gonna be used for this beauty. Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Prolly the best watch they have ever made, especially for those of us who got them at very low holiday prices.
> 
> There is some debate as to whether they are plated or solid bronze. I do not know.


Well I got mine for less than 120.00 USD. It is heavy, I doubt that it's plated. Even my Vostoks say when they are plated or solid steel.









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

H2O Orca 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Fossilbones said:


> More unexpected snow
> 
> View attachment 13847407




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah... better don't look at his picture to often... he's a badass corrupter who loves to tease and makes you spending so much $$ for watches if you're getting week


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put a tracker on G and wait...... That VDB is going to end up in the garbage . I just pray to be in Pierre Elliott Trudeau Airport .....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I just pray to be in Pierre Elliott Trudeau Airport .....


Same here... same here 
Maybe we need to sow some bad thoughts about the VDB and just timing it up with his next flight?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Put a tracker on G and wait...... That VDB is going to end up in the garbage . I just pray to be in Pierre Elliott Trudeau Airport .....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, they just look better


Yeah... that one may end up in the airport trash one day soon.

Don't worry; when I'm done, I'm done... I know where to send 'em when they need a bigger wrist.

You thawed out up there? Smoke a cigar and have a whiskey cube... I'm the only one posting on the cigar thread.

The rest of you start smoking... what, you want to live forever? We could move this whole shindig on over there. Bronze, Ti, Steel, Wood, ceramic, cork, maybe even brass.

Hell, just buy one nice cigar, don't light it, and post it daily. (I think we got a guy doing that already...)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Before the Palace v Fulham game, in Norwood, London..
"Eagles, eagles, eagles!"









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The bezel reminds me of a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry guys......way to cold to take of my hat.....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


That is one outrageous combo you have going on. Mind if I ask what strap that is?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah... that one may end up in the airport trash one day soon.
> 
> Don't worry; when I'm done, I'm done... I know where to send 'em when they need a bigger wrist.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'll try to smoke one today..... or at least to take a picture with one...
Please send me a picture with your cork one......
I'll buy it!!!!!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

briang583 said:


> That is one outrageous combo you have going on. Mind if I ask what strap that is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Dr. Phil


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Man, the greed, lol. I've already got the names and addresses of my favorite forum members on my watch boxes, in case something were to happen. I'd rather you lot have them...(Dobra can make a new necklace).
> 
> If my wife's new husband were to wear my watches ... well, there's a contingency for that.
> 
> ...


Please add me up to your will asap.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Oh, I'll try to smoke one today..... or at least to take a picture with one...
> Please send me a picture with your cork one......
> I'll buy it!!!!!
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Here you go... cork AND bronze. 








Oh, never mind... it needs the sun to work. No sun for you.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That will really bug the accuracy nuts! I love it! 
That's what Fred is wearing in my avatar! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Here you go... cork AND bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, the movement..... is it Swiss Sun or Japanese Sun????? 
Sun???? Oh we have plenty here..... just open Netflix and choose tropical movies...

Have a great one!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Here you go... cork AND bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hot enough here for that to work indoors...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> It's hot enough here for that to work indoors...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... it might let you think, the time changes every time you visit another room. 

But hey, when you're close enough to two lights, there will be a hour and also a minute marker 

... I would more be like: "... hey, look at this funny thing...I can turn around so fast that I'm a timemachine"


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chillin' watching "match of the day", wearing the Tc9









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Haven't worn my Gruppo in a while.

Need to get some work done on my Heroic 18 because when I wind it the rotar spins at the same time and it won't wind with wrist movment. Reverse gear I guess?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> It's hot enough here for that to work indoors...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next time when you see my ripped jeans think about it...... In Montreal during summer time we go over +40 Celsius.....
I'll do anything to stay cool...









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

ART.......
By Stephen Tuffatore.....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Next time when you see my ripped jeans think about it...... In Montreal during summer time we go over +40 Celsius.....
> I'll do anything to stay cool...
> 
> 
> ...


I thought maybe your quads tore them. Like the hulk!










I haven't worn this one for a few weeks because of my new watches. But I'm glad I put it in today. Strange though... it feels a bit small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I thought maybe your quads tore them. Like the hulk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still love for the Italian Diver..... it's a great piece, I love it!!!!
Us, the bronze addicted/watch addicted we can't live with only one watch.... I test it, and it sucks.

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for testing it for the rest of us. So we never have to. 

Your a team player! Hopefully you never go there again. 

It sounds like a dark place...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sweeeet!!*


Dobra said:


> *ART.......*
> By Stephen Tuffatore.....


*...Who's gonna be next to drink the "KAV KOOL-AID" ???







*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Sweeeet!!*
> 
> *...Who's gonna be next to drink the "KAV KOOL-AID" ???
> 
> ...


Me, most likely.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Trying to hold off on another Kav by buying more Dobra straps:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Me, most likely.


Ha! At least we all benefit from your patronage. Perfect pictures etc... I'm still waiting for my reply from Michael. Maybe he has a lot on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Ha! At least we all benefit from your patronage. Perfect pictures etc... I'm still waiting for my reply from Michael. Maybe he has a lot on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, most likely. He kinda gets a little aloof when doing a release (Trigger 3). He hit me up over a watch last week and didn't get back over my reply... probably better for me in the long run. He'll get to everybody.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Trying to hold off on another Kav by buying more Dobra straps:


Let's see more of that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Let's see more of that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, yes... let's:










Dobra #99; one of Robert's dual-color lineup. Absolutely brilliant. Thick but amazingly soft, like all Dobras. I wear these because of their amazing look and unprecedented durability... he flat-channels the stitching and every "problematic" area on regular straps is reinforced and burnished.

Finished this one off with a Kaventsmann buckle to match the watch.

I used to dig through straps to match my watches... with these, I have them sitting in their own box, often buying watches just to match a Dobra I purchased already. They are that good.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Let's see more of that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












The dial on that one is mesmerising. It always stands out when you post a "group shot" stunning.

Add a DOBRA and you have perfection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This whilst I'm awaiting my reply from Michael the Kavman as well.

Trouble is my birthdays coming up and I just need another watch!!

Wife mutters in background about moving me out into the garage!!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

That Schofield is a beautiful piece of watch, which is rarely seen here 
(actually yours is the only one)


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Chillin' watching "match of the day", wearing the Tc9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, true...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> That Schofield is a beautiful piece of watch, which is rarely seen here
> (actually yours is the only one)


One of the joys of a small manufacturer, no Rolex Subby or Omega Seamaster tea parties everywhere you go!!

Another being the fact that this is a one off as Giles made me a case without the sparkly coating that he normally uses for this model, pure raw bronze with no finishing, then let nature do its own thing.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> One of the joys of a small manufacturer, no Rolex Subby or Omega Seamaster tea parties everywhere you go!!
> 
> Another being the fact that this is a one off as Giles made me a case without the sparkly coating that he normally uses for this model, pure raw bronze with no finishing, then let nature do its own thing.


Yeah... You're totally right 

I checked Giles homepage minutes ago. I really thought you've taken the raw finish, which I understand, is some kind of bead blasted. Interesting that you choose it without any surface finish. Actually yours patina is looking perfect to me.
Interesting is also the preaged patina case he offers. He seems to gain a stage of patina and then makes it persistence in this stadium forever. So not for us guys I guess, but an interesting fact.

I like that he offers such custom ones like yours. Something a bigger brand probably never does


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And he will stamp your initials or do one off case backs to your design.

All stuff you can do when you are producing 100 watches a year and not 1000000.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> And he will stamp your initials or do one off case backs to your design...


May I ask for a picture of your caseback?
Anyway, I think that to litte attention is payed to them... So bronze heads show me the tails of your bronze watches ... of course with a lot of patina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

IMO one of the most unique case backs around, and from pics you may not see the 3D effect.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Trying to hold off on another Kav by buying more Dobra straps:


I'll make myself one for the Acanthurus.....I'm loosing money on watches now I'll loose money on my own straps..... damn!!!!!
You know that Kav has the Acanthurus buckle...... I'll have to buy it so I have a complete Acanthurus Kit...
Have a great one my friends!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Would you belive it, only my wife went and bought me a bronzo, honestly without asking what I like, WTF.
The only thing she knows is that I like twin crowns on watches. 
Here it is.































G


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Goblin77 said:


> Yeah... You're totally right
> 
> I checked Giles homepage minutes ago. I really thought you've taken the raw finish, which I understand, is some kind of bead blasted. Interesting that you choose it without any surface finish. Actually yours patina is looking perfect to me.
> Interesting is also the preaged patina case he offers. He seems to gain a stage of patina and then makes it persistence in this stadium forever. So not for us guys I guess, but an interesting fact.
> ...


Who's Giles?! Can you share the link?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> Who's Giles?! Can you share the link?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Giles Ellis is the owner of Schofield watches, based in Sussex in the UK.

He is a great guy to deal with, and as an owner you are made to feel part of a very small family.

Google Schofield watches and contact him through the site.

When I first showed interest in a Signalman, which was Giles first offering, within 15 minutes my mobile rang, and it was him, I was on the phone for an hour!! He is a big bowl of contagious enthusiasm for his art.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Giles Ellis is the owner of Schofield watches, based in Sussex in the UK.
> 
> He is a great guy to deal with, and as an owner you are made to feel part of a very small family.
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Would you belive it, only my wife went and bought me a bronzo, honestly without asking what I like, WTF.
> The only thing she knows is that I like twin crowns on watches.
> Here it is.
> View attachment 13857425
> ...


G, is your wife available for counselling sessions?? My wife would like to attend one!!

Well when I say like to attend.................


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies, not mentioning the make, 
Scuro bronzo, Scuro watches, specs as on web sight,
CuSn8 bronze
42mm diam
50mm lug to lug
13mm height 
20mm lug width 
Mayota 9015 movement 
Sapphire domed crystal 
100 meters water resistance.






G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> G, is your wife available for counselling sessions?? My wife would like to attend one!!
> 
> Well when I say like to attend.................


Great idea Clive, never thought of that. She doesn't mind the watches. It's the straps that upsets her. They are everywhere she says.
Late anniversary present..
G


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I love this thread, brings a smile to my face every time


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Thanks G......

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chillin' on Sunday evening, in a freezing South London..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks G......
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


Everyone is going to have a bad day from time to time 
Head up Dobra.... At least it seems to be only a single watch without a leather strap...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Everyone is going to have a bad day from time to time
> Head up Dobra.... At least it seems to be only a single watch without a leather strap...


Oh, it's not about straps .
G just remembered me about my GAW..... I felt sad for a few seconds..... I took a look at my wrist, I saw the Hadal.... and my "pain" was gone.....

Hey G, that GAW is still ticking?????

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got this in the door, "Ranger" Chronograph. Solid bronze bezel with a great patina. It's quartz but the crown does not set the time - it rotates to different settings which operate the functions.

Does anyone know anything about this brand or watch???


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

showing casebacks...?
Not sure whether it's my skin or the NZ sun & surf but that patina seems full on for a six week old watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Oh, it's not about straps .
> 
> Hey G, that GAW is still ticking?????
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards, with class


I'll send this one to you, if you want it.

The upgraded rotor seems to have done the trick... It's still going.

The Kraken (commonly known as "The Crap'n" around my household) still sits like a CH1 wannabe, non-working, titanium rock, in its box.

That one's definitely going in the airport trash.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I'll send this one to you, if you want it.
> 
> The upgraded rotor seems to have done the trick... It's still going.
> 
> ...


Ready to go to the airport......
Tell me witch one.... Please PM me... Vultures are watching 

P.S. Guys , laugh...... it was a joke, don't PM me, e-mail me.... Oops, another one

Have a great one guys!

G, let me know when you're landing in Montreal 

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I'll send this one to you, if you want it.
> 
> The upgraded rotor seems to have done the trick... It's still going.
> 
> ...


I must have hit the jackpot... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> I must have hit the jackpot...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one of the first steel ones... the rotor they just put in resembles yours, and is a great improvement.

As for The Kraken... the poor thing just wasn't up to the adventures it's creators boasted.

They do fine with kiddie pools and cigar smoking, though.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I've got one of the first steel ones... the rotor they just put in resembles yours, and is a great improvement.
> 
> As for The Kraken... the poor thing just wasn't up to the adventures it's creators boasted.
> 
> They do fine with kiddie pools and cigar smoking, though.


Numero Zero & Numero Uno they are great looking watches the Kraken is a failed design in my opinion.... 
Our friend Norm still have a few Kraken in his inventory..... Maybe he thinks that they age well like the cigars 

My Bronze for today...








Time to go to bed..... enough Super Bowl for me.... anyway I don't understand this game...

Have a great one guy!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow! Superbowl Halftime was....  So I took a couple shots..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Roningrad said:


> Good bronzo day everyone!
> 
> Pls. Just want to seek your guidance as to where and which website I can buy bronze buckled/ringed leather and nylon NATO straps. I'm likewise planning to buy extra bronze buckles for my leather and rubber straps. These are gonna be used for this beauty. Thanks!


My bronze ringed NATOs have come from both NatoStrapsCo.com and clockworksynergy.com. Buckles can be found on eBay (most likely other sources, like Etsy and Amazon, too). Just note that sometimes buckles might be brass, not bronze.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great! I just looked at Natostrapsco.com On to the next one... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SuperBowl???

Is that like something you fit loads of porridge in??


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's not the game where the guys use their "heads" and wear shorts.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

And plastic bra holders and shoulder extensions? ... yeah... I mean those shorts are looking like tights...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Back into bronze. I can't pull off some of the way chunkier stuff I see posted around here, so the Mako V2 is where it's at for me.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Back into bronze. I can't pull off some of the way chunkier stuff I see posted around here, so the Mako V2 is where it's at for me.
> 
> View attachment 13861341


Nice Chicken!!!!
The watch is gorgeous too.

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mconlonx said:


> Back into bronze. I can't pull off some of the way chunkier stuff I see posted around here, so the Mako V2 is where it's at for me.


I suppose the crown is lumed too - right? This watch is a nice one. Love the full bronze bezel


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

New h20..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> I suppose the crown is lumed too - right? This watch is a nice one. Love the full bronze bezel


Of course the crown is lumed, too...

I had a V1, but fell out of love with the Batman bezel/anthracite dial. Glad the V2 came out with this Bronze bezel/Cobalt dial combo. There are those who say the dial is too busy, and yes, it is very busy, but it doesn't bother me at all. Love it, this is my one bronze and only diver in my collection.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> Of course the crown is lumed, too...
> 
> I had a V1, but fell out of love with the Batman bezel/anthracite dial. Glad the V2 came out with this Bronze bezel/Cobalt dial combo. There are those who say the dial is too busy, and yes, it is very busy, but it doesn't bother me at all. Love it, this is my one bronze and only diver in my collection.


Yep I had to wait for a full Bronze bezel also but he came out with the Great White first so I got that..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Wow! Superbowl Halftime was....  So I took a couple shots..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah whey curdle hey-ho, ease up there big fella. I nearly burst my bronze pooper valve.

I'd give my left nut for a bronze Shark Diver in 40mm. Your patina is NOT helping me to 'walk the earth' or 'search with serenity.'


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mark in Oz, hi I saw a guy's watch here or the patina thread, not sure but his watch had the same green color but it had more of a "marble" affect that's what I was going for.... Also this was my first time forcing patina... I'm very happy with it and the watch was only 121.00 usd out the door! I may even get another just to try different chemicals... 
PS the 40mm Shark Diver Is a Helson correct? What's wrong with brass? 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> PS the 40mm Shark Diver Is a Helson correct? What's wrong with brass?
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Correct, the Shark Diver is made by Helson. But the bronze case dies charges muche above the brass case.
Don't ask me about the exact prices - but I think it is about 1.000 Euro (or even more?) vs 350 Euro, bronze vs brass.

Personaly I wouldn't pay this additional charge to go for bronze instead of brass.

Not even sure (actually , I'm sure ) if I would pay that amount of $$ for this brand. Well known brands are not much more... Just my personal feeling


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Where’s all the bronze at!!??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just checking in.. 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Where's all the bronze at!!??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bronze is on my wrist getting an oil massage


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Is that from RW? Either way it's a Beauty! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Just checking in..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your Great White, you already know I have Mako, wish I had gotten Mako V2. 
Just wondering if the bronze bezel insert is really bronze. I haven't seen pic of one yet patina the same as rest of watch.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Is that from RW? Either way it's a Beauty!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Are you asking me if that's from RW?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> Love your Great White, you already know I have Mako, wish I had gotten Mako V2.
> Just wondering if the bronze bezel insert is really bronze. I haven't seen pic of one yet patina the same as rest of watch.


It is solid bronze not a insert..  Mine is getting a good patina, just a little slowly I'm using the "natural oil massage" method, it is actually changing the same as the rest of the case I'll try to take more shots tomorrow.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> Are you asking me if that's from RW?


Yes sorry I should have just typed out his name... 
I just assumed that you knew about Ridwan... KR Watchmaker... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Are you asking me if that's from RW?
> ...


Well, I don't know who RW is but this is a FiftyFour Seiko 6105-8110/8119 homage that I modified with an actual aftermarket 6105 dial and hands. It was a pain since dial did not want to line up so had to "go through the front" to modify so no remodding without damaging either or all of dial, chapter ring and hands. 99% aligned. Aluminum bronze that I've been oil rubbed bronzing that if works well enough I'll PM you to let you know how.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay thanks 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Are you asking me if that's from RW?
> ...


Oh, yes, I've heard of Ridwan through PM with tamtkpp. I almost bought one of his 6105 homage watches except the bezel was solid bronze and I wanted more authentic aluminum Seiko insert. tamtkpp was selling one with green dial anchor with 12 o'clock marker upside down and another one with 62MAS aftermarket dial and hands. He told me I probably couldn't do what I did with my FiftyFour.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Oh, before and after:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

H20 chronograph..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

ZGW...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

^^ love that bezel!! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> OM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep going back and forth about getting a bund. Gasgasbones is open for 15min a month it seems. Who makes the strap you have the OM on if you don't mind?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

rob.deledda said:


> Tickythebull said:
> 
> 
> > OM
> ...


I like your bund also, what size wrist? I have 6 " wrist and same OM on Erika's strap however would like to try bund on it or maybe my Steinhart Ocean One bronze currently on Martu green denim/canvas strap.


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Mark in Oz, hi I saw a guy's watch here or the patina thread, not sure but his watch had the same green color but it had more of a "marble" affect that's what I was going for.... Also this was my first time forcing patina... I'm very happy with it and the watch was only 121.00 usd out the door! I may even get another just to try different chemicals...
> PS the 40mm Shark Diver Is a Helson correct? What's wrong with brass?
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Hey @slm643,

Isn't your watch a Helson Shark Diver? The crown guard looks similar to me. Either way, make/model and more pics please, because it looks awesome. I will seek this patina thread of which you speak.

The Helson Shark Diver 40 in brass is still available, and more recently the Shark Diver 38 in bronze too. I've been tempted by both at different times. Only, I'm a 2-3 watch collection guy, so I'm gunning for my ideal tool (farm, surf & holiday) watch: a Shark Diver 40mm in bronze. I like a natural bronze patina, that gets richer and more complex as your history of shared experiences develop too.

Or I've been brainwashed by the popular status brands that use bronze and not brass... I'm not immune. Also I've romanticized bronze due to its historical use in diving & boats, a nautical theme sits well with me (I'm farming the red centre, I'm a land locked surfer!)

Also at the start I was enjoying the hunt. I believe only 1200 were made back in 2012/13: 200 of each configuration (dias green, black or brown, and date or 'no date'). My grail is green with date, but to be honest I'd pay over retail for any of them! Or atleast handsomely for a beat up one 

The search nearly a year long, is less fun now on some days. A part of of me hopes that this is 'the necessary toil' before The One comes my way. Steadfast and tenacious, the search continues...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Mark in Oz, I'm going to pm you so not to hijack the thread 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=700027&share_fid=13788&share_type=t
Mark here is the patina thread I was talking about! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks mate, more considerate than me! Sorry op.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

One is bronze & one is brass... But which is which?









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> One is bronze & one is brass... But which is which?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but that's only because I know what watches you have. 😁


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Almost destroyed the OM trying to fix minor bump in bezel insert that's been bothering me.









Got it back together and got rid of the bump.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Been a while, finally got H2O watch









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

And recently succumbed to the blue dial as well


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazing strap from watchgecko


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> One is bronze & one is brass... But which is which?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know too, but if I didn't I'd have guessed wrong! Great photo, thanks.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> One is bronze & one is brass... But which is which?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Green is bronze. Gray is brass ...

Or did I just spoil the game?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C ; hahaha nope, what if I had not done the green and you didn't know the watches? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


If you keep eating that cereal you will have no teeth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> If you keep eating that cereal you will have no teeth!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should see my milk for these cereals..... jet fuel 

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hammerhead closeup


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> Hammerhead closeup


That's a beauty!!!!!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> T3C ; hahaha nope, what if I had not done the green and you didn't know the watches?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You're quite right!

In fact, I have vinegar-fumed brass to green, although it didn't stay permanent, and LoS'ed bronze to brownish gray. The copper alloy is really fun.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

new shoes


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

Didn't anonimo also create a bronze polluce? differing chemical compositions including nickel and silicon will vary the patina, i'm building a boat, wach silcon bronze screw costs roughly a $1.00 a piece, i should have invested in watches instead at this point


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Checking in also,


















G


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Watchcollector21


The blue watch with the sandwich dial is'beautiful !

From which brand is the watch?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Leopan said:


> Watchcollector21
> 
> The blue watch with the sandwich dial is'beautiful !
> 
> From which brand is the watch?


Thank you Leopan,
That is a SCURO, 
CuSn8 bronze, mayota 9015 movement, internal bezel, check out their websight. Scurowatches. Com.
Best wishes
G


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

BBB on the road!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

hmmm, not worn this old girl for a while....


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

rob.deledda said:


> I keep going back and forth about getting a bund. Gasgasbones is open for 15min a month it seems. Who makes the strap you have the OM on if you don't mind?


Rob

I got the strap from Strapcode.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Wrist 7.25 inches. Strapcode bund.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> Rob
> 
> I got the strap from Strapcode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saturday, just finished the movie Morgan... Time to go to lunch.. But which one should I wear? ... 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm trying to tell myself I don't need a bronze diver, I've had a few in the past. Right now I have an Omega Seamaster and a few other entry level luxury pieces.

I also have a Pontvs Hydra sitting at my brothers place back in Australia waiting for my return, but I'm feeling the desire to buy something a little nicer.

So this is what I'm looking at, 

Zelos Mako 2, either bronze bezel with anthracite dial, or green on green.

Benarus 42mm bronze Moray, grey dial.

Helson 38mm bronze with bronze bezel on black dial.

Magrette is about to launch a new bronze, case looks identical to the Benarus (how do you think the build quality compares?). 

Zoretto Indy with black dial.

So what do you experts recommend I go for, helson seems excessively expensive but a classic look, at the moment I'm leaning towards Zelos, but that dial is very busy. How does build quality and finishing hold up on these different brands?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow that's a tuff one, I like applied over printed indices, I also like sandwich dials too, I know what you mean about a busy dial, but when I have my Great White with no date on, I hardly notice the perimeter of the dial. However when the lume is activated it is sweet! What is the Margrette supposed to look like? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes it's a tough decision. This is the Magrette. Also I just realised Halios is doing a Seaforth Bronze..


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I forgot to mention I prefer a bronze bezel over one with a insert, but it isn't a deal breaker for me. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Saturday, just finished the movie Morgan... Time to go to lunch.. But which one should I wear? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue dial.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lets Go Rangers (Apr 21, 2012)

Just ordered this $459 shipped! I am giving Deep Blue one more shot. T-100 tubes, sapphire, 9015, how can you lose?

P.S. Not my picture, just for reference.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lets Go Rangers said:


> Just ordered this $459 shipped! I am giving Deep Blue one more shot. T-100 tubes, sapphire, 9015, how can you lose?
> 
> P.S. Not my picture, just for reference.
> 
> View attachment 13876247


That's a hefty discount, is there a discount code.?
Nice looking watch too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> That's a hefty discount, is there a discount code.?
> Nice looking watch too!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


always. latest one is blue


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lets Go Rangers said:


> Just ordered this $459 shipped! I am giving Deep Blue one more shot. T-100 tubes, sapphire, 9015, how can you lose?
> 
> P.S. Not my picture, just for reference.
> 
> View attachment 13876247


What do you mean "one more shot"?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

my second bronze (addiction confirmed)


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson SD45









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That looks great! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

this watch








is now this watch.
New shoes. Oh and I made it a destro.








Replace bronze caseback with a new titanium one, check.








and I can't do this dial justice with my pics. It's an orange to dark red gradient, and the colors compliment and transition so much better than I can capture in a crappy phone pic. This is my favorite watch and it will never be unseated. I can't top this dial, it looks so crazy great in the flesh, you'll just have to take my word for it since my pics suck 








Very, very happy about how this one turned out.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> View attachment 13876843
> View attachment 13876841


Amazing combo Fossilbones,
Love Erika's straps, I have three on steel watches.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's menu is my Helson skindiver, on leather.












G


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Snow Dolphin


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Some posts back I was trying to decide between a few bronze divers.

Well I just pulled the trigger on the Zelos Mako v2 Emerald Green. Price seems really good and the design is unique plus the size is great lug to lug.

It's basically a bronze hulk with that shade of green.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My Bronzo for today, just to curb the addiction,
Benny Green.






G


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Can't get enough of my Abyss 2. Looking forward to see how the 2019 models will be looking like.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM on MN









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... couple quickies - unique piece by Immelmann , cool job ! , good week ahead ...
.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. Ennebi - Vdb , Sharky Shark , thyConstantine ...
.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Not mine yet, but I jumped on the Kickstarter for the Tsao bronze diver, which went live this morning. Picture is from the Kickstarter page. This is the colorway I'm going with. I was really tempted by the emerald green, but I already have a green Evant bronze diver.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice! I was looking at the gray version but just can't buy now I'm saving for a pilot.. Again very nice! Maybe I'll win their contest! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

eyeseem said:


> . Ennebi - Vdb , Sharky Shark , thyConstantine ...
> .
> View attachment 13882203
> 
> View attachment 13882205


Great pics as usual... I love that ennebi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Great pics as usual... I love that ennebi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.
.
Tks , yeah the Ennebi's dial is actually a bit more golden , and with the blue hands and my fav bezel protrusions style/size - makes for a fine piece indeed , - good week ahead


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

New Bronze on Kicstarter, I want soooooo much but can't break my new year's resolution!!! 😥


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

I originaly dont wanted to do any paitina experiments, just wearing but this alu bronze didnt get anything patina like anytime soon in the environment here so i tried the boiled egg. And i am stunned


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Magrette just put this version of the Waterman in bronze up for pre- release.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 13883899


Woooww  where did you get this beauty? As I remember I didn't seen your's yet..? 

I regret not to buy one of them while they was released 3 years ago


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Did you though of pimp this one with anodized screws? Or maybe some TI screws for double up the patina?


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Magrette just put this version of the Waterman in bronze up for pre- release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just preordered one, so keen.
View attachment 13886019


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> Woooww  where did you get this beauty? As I remember I didn't seen your's yet..?
> 
> I regret not to buy one of them while they was released 3 years ago


I got lucky with it as I regretted not buying it on the original release as well.
I found it on Ebay through a seller in Germany who started with a ridiculous price and ended selling to me for market value.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chunky maranez..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Just had to wipe the drool off my phone.

What a stunner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Finally got my favourite bronzo! it wasn't easy since its a limited edition of a few years ago for Ennebi's 10th anniversary, but as soon as i've seen it i knew this was my chance.
The watch is in mint condition, full package, not even a scratch and has a very nice patina. 100% satisfied.
I can finally post in this thread after watching your beautiful pieces for a long time 
Now some cellphone pictures, i'll take some good ones of the whole package in the weekend.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> Finally got my favourite bronzo! it wasn't easy since its a limited edition of a few years ago for Ennebi's 10th anniversary, but as soon as i've seen it i knew this was my chance.
> The watch is in mint condition, full package, not even a scratch and has a very nice patina. 100% satisfied.
> I can finally post in this thread after watching your beautiful pieces for a long time
> Now some cellphone pictures, i'll take some good ones of the whole package in the weekend.
> ...


Wonderful Ennebi!
Most beautiful dial I've seen on one.....Great patina..... Cool strap!
Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you Dobra!
I wasn't sure about the dial color and i tought i would have it changed to another color but when i saw it in person i really liked it. Its a brushed metallic silver color, really hard to photograph in the right light


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I came across this picture on the internet yesterday night...... Said to my wife: Look I already own 2 from this group, 2 more to come..
She freaked out big time and she started giving me a speech about priorities and stuff.... Let her finish her 15 minutes speech and told her ...... Was just a joke
She's still upset..... Now I have to double my gift for St. Valentine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Nice combo. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I came across this picture on the internet yesterday night...... Said to my wife: Look I already own 2 from this group, 2 more to come..
> She freaked out big time and she started giving me a speech about priorities and stuff.... Let her finish her 15 minutes speech and told her ...... Was just a joke
> She's still upset..... Now I have to double my gift for St. Valentine
> 
> ...


That's alright... I'm sending out another one from the pic to your house with a receipt for 10k. That's what happens when you call my vehicle an "Apple Watch Car"...

Valentines your way out of that one, bro. You better get to Tiffany and see if they'll take a Bathyal II on trade.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> That's alright... I'm sending out another one from the pic to your house with a receipt for 10k. That's what happens when you call my vehicle an "Apple Watch Car"...
> 
> Valentines your way out of that one, bro. You better get to Tiffany and see if they'll take a Bathyal II on trade.


Ha ha ha
Even if I find a broken Timex she'll send me sleep for a while in the shed....
Tiffany, exactly what I bought her after I received my Hadal.... They don't come cheap

If I were you I'd trade that Apple R8 for that mean G Klasse... and pay the difference to your wife 
I meant to say Audi R8 ....Sorry bro I can't help it....

Have a great one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm addictive to pretty much that's made in Germany ..... Hey Goblin! Watch out!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I come pre-qualified for addition to legal wills and trust funds/estates and am very excepting of gifts! . 6.75-7.0 inch wrist.... FYI 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns meteor..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Italian love..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

Patina achieved by..................wait for it................................. swimming in sea water!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Split-2nd said:


> View attachment 13893543
> 
> 
> Patina achieved by..................wait for it................................. swimming in sea water!


Atlantic, Pacific, Gulf of Mexico,,,, where? if its the Pacific it might be glow-in-the-dark patina! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Starting to patina a little bit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> I come pre-qualified for addition to legal wills and trust funds/estates and am very excepting of gifts! . 6.75-7.0 inch wrist.... FYI
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Great!
My Timex will end up on your wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Great!
> My Timex will end up on your wrist...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha,,, works for me! 
Hey just curious what measurements do you need to make a strap besides width, wrist size? Do you also need the distance from the spring bar to the case side? 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

New pic. I just can't stop myself. It's darker than the pics show.
To Slm643....... Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

View attachment 13894177


New pic. I just can't stop myself. It's darker than the pics show.
To Slm643....... Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Armida









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

No matter its story, if it ticks and is Bronze it will be loved...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> No matter its story, if it ticks and is Bronze it will be loved...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder you make custom straps mate. It must be hard finding the one that will fit a nine inch wrist! Epic buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Did a patina reset on a pre-owned Vilhelm Talos and mounted it on a Bakeka strap.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice Indeed what it the dark part made of? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watching "lifeboat" tonight, Hitchcock 1944..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Watching "lifeboat" tonight, Hitchcock 1944..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 'brass' patina, waiting for my new Martu strap before I start working on mine.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Getting a little patina on the OM.









And check the accuracy

1st month








Last 9 days


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks it was the original owner that did it! It was my first purchase on the forum! I'm leaving it as is in honor of Syed! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Dobra said:


> No matter its story, if it ticks and is Bronze it will be loved...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is your forearm turning blue while you're fist is still pink with that tourniquet on? Or is that another part of your anatomy I'm looking at?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Thanks it was the original owner that did it! It was my first purchase on the forum! I'm leaving it as is in honor of Syed!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


?

What post are you responding to? If it's your Benny green, I thought you bought it new, or at least not that patinated.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> Why is your forearm turning blue while you're fist is still pink with that tourniquet on? Or is that another part of your anatomy I'm looking at?


I wear my Petram on my other appendages too. That's the most suitable spot for it.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> ?
> 
> What post are you responding to? If it's your Benny green, I thought you bought it new, or at least not that patinated.


Sorry, I was responding to you  yes that's my green Benny! I love it. I haven't done any more patina on it, as I think Syed did a excellent job!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


Well, I've noticed its patina'd more and nicely, also I just wanted an excuse to post my brass Benny on here also. You've been getting away with it. ?

BOLDR Too


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 13894665


Awesome, what make, model please?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice Indeed what it the dark part made of?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. The mid case is made of Forged Carbon. One of the first brands to have a hybrid of FC and bronze in a watch case. Very impressed.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

knightRider said:


> BalooSD said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13894665
> ...


That's a John JY Lee, I don't know if it was released to everyone, it may be one of his Punisher prototype from Kickstarter project/campaign. I have one of his Molon Labe (far left)






and one of his Crossfire on the way






.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I'm addictive to pretty much that's made in Germany ..... Hey Goblin! Watch out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not problem here... enough for everybody. Even if I start counting I would forget almost some of them.
Those Kav's may be named first(of course )... even the newer Aquadive's are labeld with "made in germany" 
H2O's is also made here.

so, you see our taste is quite good.

*psst ... my dream is to go (or better to live) someday in Canada or Alaska... British Columbia is also one of my fav's. Just like the expanse of nature soo much. This is, what we're missing here


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

Panerai produce some awesome bronze pieces. they are huge watches that are perfect to wear on top of a thick wet or dry diving suit.
but they don't appeal to me as an everyday diving watch.
i saw german watch companies experimenting with bronze as well, i believe Laco made some awesome pieces


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

.out and about doing a few chores today, keeping me company issss












G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

You making me scared 

... 
Nice watch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> You making me scared
> 
> ...
> Nice watch


This picture, I took it for you Goblin.... Jaaaaaaaaa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus...










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> Why is your forearm turning blue while you're fist is still pink with that tourniquet on? Or is that another part of your anatomy I'm looking at?


It's the light bro..... well, better to say it's the lack of light.... anyone has a Sun for rent???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I wear my Petram on my other appendages too. That's the most suitable spot for it.


G,
Hope you're not using my straps...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Hahaha,,, works for me!


Bro,









Get a ticket, stay in line 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> This picture, I took it for you Goblin.... Jaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If graham can't fit in his Apple R8, how do you fit in a golf!?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> If graham can't fit in his Apple R8, how do you fit in a golf!?
> 
> Tiguan....... was too cheap to buy a Touareg....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Do you guys have problems with this Tapatalk app????? I don’t get the notifications when you guys post.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice. I'm also considering one. Good taste

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nice choice. I'm also considering one. Good taste
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll ship you my wife's R line.....We're big fans!
Goblin..... I need parts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Do you guys have problems with this Tapatalk app????? I don't get the notifications when you guys post.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been acting up for me, the posts I've read already keep showing up as unread. Even after I clear cache.. 
For a couple of days now.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Do you guys have problems with this Tapatalk app????? I don't get the notifications when you guys post.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been having issues with Tapatalk for ages. Can't effectively edit quotes when posting and often am left with orphan notifications after reading all my feeds. I also get feeds added that I didn't subscribe too. It's pretty buggy. I'm running it on a Samsung, so Android based.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah. Same issues. My updates show nothing, yet when I click the thread there are tons of new posts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> I've been having issues with Tapatalk for ages. Can't effectively edit quotes when posting and often am left with orphan notifications after reading all my feeds. I also get feeds added that I didn't subscribe too. It's pretty buggy. I'm running it on a Samsung, so Android based.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Same here. I figured out, that editing often does not work, if you use emojis.
Feeds get added, if you visit those sites via web browser. I was wondering about all of those feeds I'm following too.



Dobra said:


> I'll ship you my wife's R line.....We're big fans!
> Goblin..... I need parts


What's going on with your beloved Passat? Hope it is not the heater? 
By the way... my big one stands here for two weeks and I had to drive the car of a friend - without a working heater. Here we habe - 2°C in the morning 

btw.
where're the bronze watches?


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

eyeseem said:


> . Ennebi - Vdb , Sharky Shark , thyConstantine ...
> .
> View attachment 13882203
> 
> View attachment 13882205


So beautiful. The watches, the straps, the setup, the light - and the photos as well. Really special. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


What is dat!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

knightRider said:


> Portus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like it? I got it initially as my first foray into bronze and it has grown on me as my semi dress watch (I'm at max a blazer and penny loafers sort of guy).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 13894665


What's this?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> What's this?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vancouver Watch Co. I love it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Russian diver?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I ask what that is?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Russian diver?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, steel and bronze with mokume dial
From zlatoust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> What is dat!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Well... it's a Kaventsmann Bruno... any others?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Well... it's a Kaventsmann Bruno... any others?


Just cut to the chase...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hope y'all having a good weekend. This thread has been on fire lately


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice with the pvd case. Yes, certainly a dressy bronzo!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Nice with the pvd case. Yes, certainly a dressy bronzo!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I was just going ask about that!  That is very nice!!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> BalooSD said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13894665
> ...


Answered in post #7569, Vancouver watch co by John JY Lee.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chunky Russy..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierohn (Jan 4, 2019)

My first bronzo


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Pierohn said:


> My first bronzo
> 
> View attachment 13902401


Wow. That's a rare second run. Good job!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Pierohn said:


> My first bronzo


Did not realized, that it is available yet. Checked the homepage some days ago and I was told that it will get announced someday.

btw: nice watch you got there 
_____
edit: sorry, my fault... did not realize that you got the Topik. The new Seaforth bronze is announced for Q2 '19


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Starting to get some patina going.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

that time I had to take a knife to my watch roll so it'd take my Triggerfish


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Wow. That's a rare second run. Good job!


How can you tell?

Edit: Is it the black dial? First run was green, brown or grey I believe. Does that mean 2nd run was black or blue?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis 3000 metres bronzo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Mark in Oz said:


> How can you tell?
> 
> Edit: Is it the black dial? First run was green, brown or grey I believe. Does that mean 2nd run was black or blue?


I believe it's the markers on the dial. Run 1 have stick markers while run 2 had numerals


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok baby came back home



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Back home again


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> Borealis 3000 metres bronzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have some more pictures of this one? At the moment I guess I felt in love with this one a little bit


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 13904613


That is a real beauty Craustinn,
42mm, 
Congrats mate,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Checking in guys.
Today's companion is






forgot how nice the skindiver felt on wrist.
G


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial again.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Try this one Goblin.



Goblin77 said:


> Do you have some more pictures of this one? At the moment I guess I felt in love with this one a little bit


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

One more for you Goblin, just because it's a great looking watch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Helson on one piece Horween leather RAF strap.






G


----------



## 2000cvance (Nov 3, 2018)

This is one of the most unique threads on WatchUseek, hands down. Some of the Helson Divers I've seen on this thread are nothing like I have ever seen. Keep posting, Gents!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

marlowe55 said:


> One more for you Goblin, just because it's a great looking watch.
> 
> View attachment 13910699


That does look good on that strap.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Nautilus









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Is that a clock in the background?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Nice! Is that a clock in the background?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks, yeah a Nixie tube clock from Nuvitron... Good office eye candy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

My new grail watch from Henrik (petram watches).

Steel monocoque case, rest are bronze, soldered with silver. Killer lume (like armida or helson, suprised), eta 2824, plexi (with smaller diameter covering tape, need new one)

Strap from Vesire, great as always!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Deepdive said:


> My new grail watch from Henrik (petram watches).
> 
> Steel monocoque case, rest are bronze, soldered with silver. Killer lume (like armida or helson, suprised), eta 2824, plexi (with smaller diameter covering tape, need new one)
> 
> Strap from Vesire, great as always!


Looks great, cough...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierohn (Jan 4, 2019)

My feelings for Bronzo were very stable.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: My Bronze Diver addiction!! Here's a Bronze*


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

H2O Orca Bronze w Zeppelin Craft Leather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Apollon.

Currently in a hotel in Leicester for the Leicester v Palace game tomorrow..
Go on Palace! 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

I know that forced patina has its detractors but I became happier with this $100 Invicta the more crusty it became.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*With all the Steel-n-Bronze combos lately, I gotz me one too..
Nethuns No.7.2.7.05 (Bronze Dial/Ceramic Bezel)


















No.5 (strap by Micah Dirksen "Vintager") & No.7 (strap by Dirk Grandry "DIRK")








*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *With all the Steel-n-Bronze combos lately, I gotz me one too..
> Nethuns No.7.2.7.05 (Bronze Dial/Ceramic Bezel)
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking pair. The. Bronze dials are awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Good looking pair. The. Bronze dials are awesome


*Thanks Ben!..You inspired me to buy this, when you got your Polished VDB!! :-!*


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

garydusa said:


> *Thanks Ben!..You inspired me to buy this, when you got your Polished VDB!! :-!*


Yeah, that Nethuns No.5 is smoking hot. I've got some new canvas shoes inbound for mine. Needed something to give it a bit more pop.

Hopefully they land downunder soon.

Sigh and just pulled the trigger on a Obris Morgan Nautilus, thinking an Erikas or something similar to pair with it.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I know that forced patina has its detractors but I became happier with this $100 Invicta the more crusty it became.
> View attachment 13920675
> 
> View attachment 13920677


Nice job! I managed to mess up the bezel insert on mine, it discolored between 20 & 30, I need to see about a new insert... I haven't a clue where to start, I don't want to remove it until I have a new one... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *Thanks Ben!..You inspired me to buy this, when you got your Polished VDB!! :-!*


I'm wearing it now! I'm at a wedding. It's the closest thing I have to a dress watch.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: My Bronze Diver addiction!! Here's a Bronze*



DaleEArnold said:


>


This is a beautiful watch... what is it!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: My Bronze Diver addiction!! Here's a Bronze*

It's referred to as a dinner plate. Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Forgive my indiscretion. Carry on.


Fozzaru said:


> This is a beautiful watch... what is it!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis belle..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Nice job! I managed to mess up the bezel insert on mine, it discolored between 20 & 30, I need to see about a new insert... I haven't a clue where to start, I don't want to remove it until I have a new one...


Thanks! As far as the bezel insert goes, I haven't found any replacements that appear to fit this watch. Dial options are also pretty limited (there are some Corgeut branded dials that might fit.) You might consider discoloring more of the bezel insert and giving it 'wear' consistent with the degree of corrosion on the case.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> Thanks! As far as the bezel insert goes, I haven't found any replacements that appear to fit this watch. Dial options are also pretty limited (there are some Corgeut branded dials that might fit.) You might consider discoloring more of the bezel insert and giving it 'wear' consistent with the degree of corrosion on the case.


The dial is good, but down the road I may try to remove the bezel and see what I can do, apparently it was touching the lid of the ziplock container in that one spot...  I can live with it for now though  and at least know I know how much slack I need to suspend the watch without it touching..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

bigclive 2011:
No I do not suffer from Bronzieitis!!!
But if I did I'd replicate your bronzie
collection. AWESOME!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Big bronzo today






G


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

BBB









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally received my custom Zelos bronze v2 mako with blue meteorite and bronze bezel! Couldn't be happier! Now on to some patina experimentation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Switched the strap. On Erika's MN strap with bronze hardware now. Personally love the look!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Switched the strap. On Erika's MN strap with bronze hardware now. Personally love the look!


Nice!

What color strap is that -- black or Trident?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Not a diver, but you get the drift.

I have a bronze Gruppo Gamma on the way and will report back when it arrives.










@robotazky


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

My one and only Bronzer on the wrist today!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> Nice!
> 
> What color strap is that -- black or Trident?


It's black. I have another bronze and blue dial on a blue strap so black strap makes more sense.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> My one and only Bronzer on the wrist today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't really need any other if you have this. One of my favorite bronzo out there.
And phenomenal job with that patina as well!t" Truly gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: My Bronze Diver addiction!! Here's a Bronze*



T1meout said:


> It's referred to as a dinner plate. Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Forgive my indiscretion. Carry on.


...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I haven't worn this one for a few weeks. But it's good to have it back in the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

One more


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead meteor..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This one to a meeting


















G


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

New shoes with a bit more swag!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning Bronze heads!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> It's black. I have another bronze and blue dial on a blue strap so black strap makes more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! And thanks for the info. Doesn't make my decision making any easier, but thanks...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's a B E U T Y.....!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

My first one and I love it!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

The Triple B gettin all the wears this week -


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Said I'd do side-by-side comp pics... figured I'd do it here instead in the chunky thread.

Putting a new finish on the Evo and flushing the T screws out:










And, no, I didn't get rid of the 3rd green dialed Kav... two was enough for the comp.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> Said I'd do side-by-side comp pics... figured I'd do it here instead in the chunky thread.
> 
> Putting a new finish on the Evo and flushing the T screws out:
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fozzaru said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to say I like the one on the left, the bezel does it for me!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Said I'd do side-by-side comp pics... figured I'd do it here instead in the chunky thread.
> 
> Putting a new finish on the Evo and flushing the T screws out:
> 
> ...


I always wanted a to see a Ménage à Trois Kaventsmann style.... my dream was about to become true until you decided that two was enough..... #Feel Sad

My Bronze for tonight....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethharpster (Jan 31, 2019)

Level.5x said:


> The Triple B gettin all the wears this week -
> 
> View attachment 13929579
> 
> ...


Sharp! One of my favorite looks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Said I'd do side-by-side comp pics... figured I'd do it here instead in the chunky thread.
> 
> Putting a new finish on the Evo and flushing the T screws out:
> 
> ...


Very cool watches. Thanks for the pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MOP chronograph









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Finally got round to adding a chunk of bronze to my collection!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DataDiver said:


> Finally got round to adding a chunk of bronze to my collection!!
> 
> View attachment 13930881
> 
> ...


And a very nice one. Love the H2O dials. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

At the Palace v Man U game, eagles!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Here you go Slm643, a little brass patina:
View attachment 13932765


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Newly arrived and on the wrist, Nomad Devil Diver.
This one is absolutely on the "keeper" side of the watch box.

View attachment 13934523


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9 in bed  ...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

marlowe55 said:


> Newly arrived and on the wrist, Nomad Devil Diver.
> This one is absolutely on the "keeper" side of the watch box.
> 
> View attachment 13934523


First time iv seen that one.

Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

marlowe55 said:


> Newly arrived and on the wrist, Nomad Devil Diver.
> This one is absolutely on the "keeper" side of the watch box.
> 
> View attachment 13934523


Congrats Marlowe, 
Looks really cool with the Orange & blue
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> Newly arrived and on the wrist, Nomad Devil Diver.
> This one is absolutely on the "keeper" side of the watch box.
> 
> View attachment 13934523


Devil's watch.... 666....
If it's starts ticking backwards.... call a priest...

Tac Tic......Tac Tic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

OK I'm just going to ask this question, even though I risk banishment from the kingdom, how come I hardly ever see more than 3 likes for a watch? Yes I have been number 4!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> Here you go Slm643, a little brass patina:
> View attachment 13932765


Thank you kind sir! Nice! I love a good sandwich!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Patina coming along nicely!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> OK I'm just going to ask this question, even though I risk banishment from the kingdom, how come I hardly ever see more than 3 likes for a watch? Yes I have been number 4!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's something to do with tap talk. I don't know the full story, but if you log in on a full screen computer you can see the total likes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> OK I'm just going to ask this question, even though I risk banishment from the kingdom, how come I hardly ever see more than 3 likes for a watch? Yes I have been number 4!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's sad that you feel scared to ask a normal question about your experience here. Very telling.

@robotazky


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> It's sad that you feel scared to ask a normal question about your experience here. Very telling.
> 
> @robotazky


I'm not Really scared .... A bad attempt at humor, although some time I am a little bit intimidated buy some really awesome watches, then my girlfriend slaps me back to sense! Hahaha... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

USMC0321 said:


> Said I'd do side-by-side comp pics... figured I'd do it here instead in the chunky thread.
> 
> Putting a new finish on the Evo and flushing the T screws out:
> 
> ...


Great watches AND SAK! Do you know the model?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

karlito said:


> Great watches AND SAK! Do you know the model?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Got you covered G.... it's The triggerfish 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, but I've been admiring yours and USMC's collections for so long that I recognize the Kavs. I was actually curious about the large SAK- Swiss Army Knife.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Devil's watch.... 666....
> If it's starts ticking backwards.... call a priest...
> 
> Tac Tic......Tac Tic
> ...


A quick dip in some holy water for the watch and a not so quick exorcism for me finally got the furniture unstuck from the ceiling and stopped my head spinning around.
I should have been more on the ball when I noticed that the letter carrier delivering the watch had a pointy tail and horns, I just figured that it was the new Canada Post uniform!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

karlito said:


> Thanks, but I've been admiring yours and USMC's collections for so long that I recognize the Kavs. I was actually curious about the large SAK- Swiss Army Knife.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Oh, that SAK..... in my own words it's a Big mother..... SAK .
I don't know where the heck is he buying his stuff..... but that Knife is bigger than Rambo's knife...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> A quick dip in some holy water for the watch and a not so quick exorcism for me finally got the furniture unstuck from the ceiling and stopped my head spinning around.
> I should have been more on the ball when I noticed that the letter carrier delivering the watch had a pointy tail and horns, I just figured that it was the new Canada Post uniform!


Nothing is more evil than Canada Post.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I think I see my office from here! Flying home with my bronzo!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

karlito said:


> Great watches AND SAK! Do you know the model?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hey Karlito, it's the XAVT Swisschamp... I have a couple spread throughout work sites. Pricey, but every time I've needed one, I'd gladly have paid double.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Got you covered G.... it's The triggerfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!! Been hanging out with me too much, man... getting quick-draw salty. Next you'll be picking fights with micro-brands.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Next he will start adding lume pips...

Too good. I love this thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Next he will start adding lume pips...
> 
> Too good. I love this thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My lume pips are the source of modern lore. They bring balance to the universe and make people happy... and... I accomplished all of that on a Tuesday.

I wish you equal success in your endeavors and will be rooting for you.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> My lume pips are the source of modern lore. They bring balance to the universe and make people happy... and... I accomplished all of that on a Tuesday.
> 
> I wish you equal success in your endeavors and will be rooting for you.


The majority of things i do are slightly off centre, therefore, I rarely bring balance. However if you observe me for long enough I will undoubtedly bring mild entertainment...

Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Ha!! Been hanging out with me too much, man... getting quick-draw salty. Next you'll be picking fights with micro-brands.


Camomile tea bro..... I have to drink more.... it'll calm me down.....
So what is the model of your SAK????
Could you find bigger on the market???? Don't think so but it's worth asking 

Don't bother with the model.... just saw your post......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Next he will start adding lume pips...
> 
> Too good. I love this thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, done that long time ago..... on a few straps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Oh, done that long time ago..... on a few straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that one in your webpage. Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What 10 days immersed in the Indian Oceon does to your bronze case!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13936399
> 
> 
> What 10 days immersed in the Indian Oceon does to your bronze case!!
> ...


Okay, where did you go?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Vilhamendoo.

Fantastic place, to be recommended, with a great house reef teeming with fish and small sharks.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A little bit colder than Bigclive's vacation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> A little bit colder than Bigclive's vacation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, I envy you so much. I'm totally addicted to ride my board in the cold and snowy mountains. But actually here we have no mountain... and no snow 

Wear this Kav proud at the highest place where a Kav ever was \m/\m/


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

H2O orca skull..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> A little bit colder than Bigclive's vacation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You see, that's the problem. After that pic I'd feel obligated to make a run with the watch strapped to the end of the ski... just to see if it could take it.

That's why I need out.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

knightRider said:


> H2O orca skull..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! The pointer on the second hand resembles the pointer on the power reserve hand of the Seiko " cocktail time" watches!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Bro, I envy you so much. I'm totally addicted to ride my board in the cold and snowy mountains. But actually here we have no mountain... and no snow
> 
> Wear this Kav proud at the highest place where a Kav ever was \m/\m/


I promise you... that's not even close to the highest point THAT Kav has ever been. May be one of the coldest though.










#26thMEU/Dakis


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Nice! The pointer on the second hand resembles the pointer on the power reserve hand of the Seiko " cocktail time" watches!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks, H2O make very nice watches, when they can deliver them on time 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You see, that's the problem. After that pic I'd feel obligated to make a run with the watch strapped to the end of the ski... just to see if it could take it.
> 
> That's why I need out.


Oh , I bet it could take it...... it's the skis I'm worried about!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I promise you... that's not even close to the highest point THAT Kav has ever been. May be one of the coldest though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha,
I could not take pictures at 43000 feet with it ..... when we test private jets, all jewels, watches are being kept in a locked bin.... Furniture is expensive 
OK, it's pressurized..... 









You could give me all your watches and still won't jump with a parachute..... oh no .... no no no

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoying some refreshment after a trip to the beach. Changed up to a bronzo, cause everyone knows you need a bronzo at the beach...










Enjoy the snow Dobra!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Enjoying some refreshment after a trip to the beach. Changed up to a bronzo, cause everyone knows you need a bronzo at the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha...... You too the heat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just in, nice piece. My only gripe, it's a tad on the small size. Would be better if it sat in the 42-44mm size range.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Just in, nice piece. My only gripe, it's a tad on the small size. Would be better if it sat in the 42-44mm size range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What range does it sit in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Gruppo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> What range does it sit in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it sits in with Graham's H2O...... Don't get me wrong, it's a nice watch ..... to admire 

Saw you boxing outdoors mate....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> I believe it sits in with Graham's H2O...... Don't get me wrong, it's a nice watch ..... to admire
> 
> Saw you boxing outdoors mate....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That can't be me... that dudes wearing long pants...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I believe it sits in with Graham's H2O...... Don't get me wrong, it's a nice watch ..... to admire
> 
> Saw you boxing outdoors mate....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, he only fights on the beach. And he only fights other dudes on the beach... can't say the same for someone we know:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Bro, he only fights on the beach. And he only fights other dudes on the beach... can't say the same for someone we know:



... and on this one it seems HE isn't wearing any pants


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Bro, he only fights on the beach. And he only fights other dudes on the beach... can't say the same for someone we know:


She mocked my watch bro.... See?? Self defence 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> She mocked my watch bro.... See?? Self defence
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, then I guess she had it coming. Did she call it H2O small?

Went with the original today:


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buckle, particularly the eye sockets, nice watch too.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Terra Cielo Mare Tazzoli Oceanico!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

200m WR so I'm calling it a diver.










@robotazky


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Family picture ..... The Kavents Family ....well, at least the Canadian members 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Family picture ..... The Kavents Family ....well, at least the Canadian members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully one day you will have triplets 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

One of my worst watch experiences has ironically produced a new favorite... due to a generous gift from a great friend.

Thanks Robert; it won't be forgotten.

And, of course, he included a fresh new Dobra strap.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> One of my worst watch experiences has ironically produced a new favorite... due to a generous gift from a great friend.
> 
> Thanks Robert; it won't be forgotten.
> 
> And, of course, he included a fresh new Dobra strap.


Ha ha ha, looks better on your wrist G...... I bet I'm not the only one saying that 
Enjoy it my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> One of my worst watch experiences has ironically produced a new favorite... due to a generous gift from a great friend.
> 
> Thanks Robert; it won't be forgotten.
> 
> And, of course, he included a fresh new Dobra strap.


What happened??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some great people lurking around this thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Sea turtle


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Tickythebull said:


> Gruppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the strap

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> What range does it sit in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They claim 41mm on the website, however in hand it looks smaller. Next to my Tisell Submersible it actually looks and wears smaller. Measuring with a small tape measure the crystal on the Tisell is a tad larger. To the eye it looks like it just gets in at 40mm.

Not sure where they got their measurements from... a bit like the old Collingwood six footer for those Aussies out there.

See my average photo below.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Always seems to be a lot of folks asking for smaller bronzos. Maybe this is an option for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> Gruppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strap is ravishing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same "Me ne frego" buckle...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> One of my worst watch experiences has ironically produced a new favorite... due to a generous gift from a great friend.
> 
> Thanks Robert; it won't be forgotten.
> 
> And, of course, he included a fresh new Dobra strap.


Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Ha , why took his Petram )))

Heres mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> What happened??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha,

Petram didn't liked The weather here in Quebec .... always wanted to go live next to warm beaches ..... I let it go follow his dreams .... 
He's happier now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ha ha ha,
> 
> Petram didn't liked The weather here in Quebec .... always wanted to go live next to warm beaches ..... I let it go follow his dreams ....
> He's happier now!
> ...


I bet it more was like Petram didn't get along well with his two Kav brothers. And a vicious man from the north did separate the innocent Petram from his two brothers, only because he wasn't as hip as they are... 
... the fate of the not beloved ones...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

As i see it, Dobra swaped it for an ashtray
Honest deal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

vesire said:


> As i see it, Dobra swaped it for an ashtray
> Honest deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol... as I remember he promised his wife for valentines day not to BUY another KAV...
... so, what do you think the very smart Dobra is going to do? 

... better get a certificate for the wife, which proofs that you did not have to pay for the new watch... my friend from the north ... else I don't want to be in your skin


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> As i see it, Dobra swaped it for an ashtray
> Honest deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh trust me, it was not a swap.... that ashtray is worth more than a Petram.... or a Kav....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

A few more angles of the TCM! ✌


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Oh trust me, it was not a swap.... that ashtray is worth more than a Petram.... or a Kav....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make a strap for it. And secure it to the table... don't want to drop that bad boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Contaygious said:


> Sea turtle
> View attachment 13947697


Cool strap. OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

PetrosD said:


> Cool strap. OEM or aftermarket?


oem


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Immelmann..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a stack of nice watches mate. You should throw up a pic of the watch box one day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea, thanks. May take a bit of time doing so. Probably better when wife's not there..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Immelmann..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen that one in awhile!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Haven't seen that one in awhile!


Yea, the joys of having a large collection...
Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today ...... grey London, need some colour. 
Blue Poseidon, just trying to brighten the mood a bit. 
This patina really getting dark. Well at least I have all you guys beautiful pics



















G


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whaaaaaaa. I mean. What the hell is that? What? Why? Wait... Do I love it? I do. Now I MUST buy it!


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whaaaaaaa. I mean. What the hell is that? What? Why? Wait... Do I love it? I do. Now I MUST buy it!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

CRAwriter said:


> Whaaaaaaa. I mean. What the hell is that? What? Why? Wait... Do I love it? I do. Now I MUST buy it!


Haha
Yes thats a charmer,new production
Custom zlatoust agat- russian diver 46 mm
Steel and bronze with mokume dial what i order to be done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

My CW Trident Bronze at the beach










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I need to get a solo shot, but here's my Ridwan turtle after exactly 2 yeas of wear.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> I need to get a solo shot, but here's my Ridwan turtle after exactly 2 yeas of wear.
> 
> View attachment 13954243
> 
> View attachment 13954245


That's a beauty! how was your experience with Ridwan, if I may ask, feel free to PM me if you prefer I'm contemplating a build from him. Thanks, Steve M.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! It was great from start to finish. Took way less time than what he quoted me, and there was great communication the whole time. I also had him make me a custom stainless bezel for another turtle I have since sold. The best part is you're supporting a real craftsman who is also a great guy.



Slm643 said:


> That's a beauty! how was your experience with Ridwan, if I may ask, feel free to PM me if you prefer I'm contemplating a build from him. Thanks, Steve M.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


This... is... burblbrlb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Trigger fish Friday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Trigger fish Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that one of the newest models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nice! Is that one of the newest models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think I brought it 2017.. there was a limited run.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Trigger fish Friday


That blue / bronze is a really cool combo.
I often ask myself, about the lume of those watches. Does it lasts long is it a bright lume? Does any of the usual suspecters can enlighten me?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> That blue / bronze is a really cool combo.
> I often ask myself, about the lume of those watches. Does it lasts long is it a bright lume? Does any of the usual suspecters can enlighten me?


It is bright, but I've yet to find anything that matches Rolex or Seiko for lum..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> It is bright, but I've yet to find anything that matches Rolex or Seiko for lum..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I was just curious because of all those unusual colors that Kavs does have. Thx for this info


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> I was just curious because of all those unusual colors that Kavs does have. Thx for this info


No, the lume on Kavs is more tactical than diver... It's great for leaving high light level areas to interior dark areas and still being able to reference the time. As a diver type lume, they would be considered subpar.

Here's my watch for today:









1500 Lumen light applied for 30 seconds:









30 seconds later:









30 seconds later (1 min after charge):









This is pretty standard throughout all Kavs I've owned... about 40.

Great if you don't want a beacon on your wrist, and it holds the handmade feel. If you're looking for lume in this type of watch, probably look to Ennebi.

ALTHOUGH, the Kavs with metallic backgrounds make the watch legible in most low light conditions.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK divers club









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great pic 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great pic 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You see, that's the problem. After that pic I'd feel obligated to make a run with the watch strapped to the end of the ski... just to see if it could take it.
> 
> That's why I need out.


The skis couldn't take it....... Had to rent today..... bindings just snapped 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sorry guys.....SS watch in bronze thread....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

German addiction!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Armida A1 in Caya Costa, Fla










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Addicted to this watch at the moment!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> Addicted to this watch at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Soh1982, Is that a meteorite dial?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Hi Soh1982, Is that a meteorite dial?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yup, it's blue meteorite. Blue is sort of dark. You can tell it's blue, in well lit areas but seems black in low light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

U boat bronze









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred Bekher (Apr 26, 2013)

Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> U boat bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother got taste........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

This bronze Invicta has appeared before but I feel that it needs another showing now that it's sporting a cork strap from Martu.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> This bronze Invicta has appeared before but I feel that it needs another showing now that it's sporting a cork strap from Martu.
> View attachment 13968013


2 Martu straps posted in a row.... How tough is the cork? I'm thinking of getting one but thought it might be too delicate, not stand up to snags/scratches.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Let's make it 3 in a row...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've looked at these on the auction site. Is that where you picked it up? Any issues?

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> I've looked at these on the auction site. Is that where you picked it up? Any issues?
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sort of, i had the steel version too
Solid build and chunky, 47 mm case
Well not very water ressistant, can be modded, no issues so far










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

vesire said:


> Yes sort of, i had the steel version too
> Solid build and chunky, 47 mm case
> Well not very water ressistant, can be modded, no issues so far
> 
> ...


Finding a leather strap for it could be a *****

May need you to custom make one for me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> 2 Martu straps posted in a row.... How tough is the cork? I'm thinking of getting one but thought it might be too delicate, not stand up to snags/scratches.


Just received it yesterday so I can't comment on the long term durability but it feels pretty stout.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13970845
> G


Nice 
What kind if strap is this? It seems not to be a standard nato?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice
> What kind if strap is this? It seems not to be a standard nato?


You are right Goblin,
It's a Tudor black bay strap. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice
> What kind if strap is this? It seems not to be a standard nato?


You are right Goblin,
It's a Tudor black bay strap. 
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Raining here today... at least it's cooled the place down.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Swapped out the double dome for a flat top. Loving the combo.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chunky









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

For Dobra:


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Heading home after a hard day at work...










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> I've looked at these on the auction site. Is that where you picked it up? Any issues?
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What auction site if you don't mind?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> For Dobra:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

ebay


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's that californian beauty's name?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

kostasd87 said:


> What's that californian beauty's name?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker... and a nice one.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I just wish that brass would get some patina bit quicker, but I'm not gonna force it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM NAUTILUS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## itamar.gz1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey guys,
Long time lurker here...

What do you guys think on this kickstarter campagin? ("William Walker Watch")

**cannot post links so remove spaces: https:// w w w .kickstarter.com/projects/103746336/william-walker-watch?ref=user_menu


It's an interesting value proposition - 

Bronze Case (it says copper, but it's actually copper-tin alloy)
Brass Bezel
STP Movement
No lume, No date
12mm including the double dome sapphire.
Enamel Dial.

There are not many watches that I know that combine bronze and brass, and not many that offer those in a thin package.

Thinking of going for it.
Thoughts?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Interesting, I've never done a Kickstarter though.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> OM NAUTILUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the dial deep blue or black?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

itamar.gz1 said:


> Thinking of going for it.
> Thoughts?


Hey and welcome to a great thread with smart people 

Personaly I wolud not do such a kickstarter Project, if it seems that the quality might be solala.
In past I backed the Horloscaphe Dive watch (a kickstarter from end of last year). This was done so professional, that I'm impressed of the campaign itself, the communication and the quality of the watch itself.
On the other hand I backed two brass pens. Quality quite...bad.

May I recommend you to go with a manufacturer which is already known for doing such a campaign good. At the moment there is a real bronze watch called TC-9 tropical, ongoing on kickstarter too at the moment. Price is about 200 britsh pounds. Upgrade to an Selita movement is additional 100 GBR.
As I assume, it seems to be the second batch if this watch. First was done last year.

I guess backing this campaign would not be so risky regarding quality issues as it might be happen to a campaign, which is done by somebody completely new to watchmanufacturing


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

It's Friday !!!!!!!
















Enjoy your weekend Bronze heads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> It's Friday !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately this one is where this kind of liquid originally come from.

Scotland does even have a whiskey trail, which I used do ride by bike some years ago... Beautiful landscapes... Unfortunately I does not own a bronzo while I was there...

Have a nice weekend too


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

edit:
Double bubble post


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Fozzaru said:


> Is the dial deep blue or black?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very dark blue.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Fortunately this one is where this kind of liquid originally come from.
> 
> Scotland does even have a whiskey trail, which I used do ride by bike some years ago... Beautiful landscapes... Unfortunately I does not own a bronzo while I was there...
> 
> Have a nice weekend too


The only landscape I'd see would be from a seated position in a pub stool! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> It's Friday !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet you've got a cigar to go with that...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Bet you've got a cigar to go with that...












Busted!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Not a diver, but close...










@robotazky


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Not a diver, but close...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider it a diver in the Italian style


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Returned with a bronze... <poof>


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tudor..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

What are your thoughts on this kickstarter watch a fifty fathoms looker in bronze? I thought I'd give it a go and take a chance only £197 
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...er-a-solid-bronze-watch-from-tc-9/description


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> What are your thoughts on this kickstarter watch a fifty fathoms looker in bronze? I thought I'd give it a go and take a chance only £197
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...er-a-solid-bronze-watch-from-tc-9/description
> View attachment 13980727


Looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Tudor..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need this beauty someday too 
How do you like the patina on this type of bronze regarding the other bronze watches you own?
The bronze/aluminum alloy is more yellowish right? Does it only darken up with time?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Need this beauty someday too
> How do you like the patina on this type of bronze regarding the other bronze watches you own?
> The bronze/aluminum alloy is more yellowish right? Does it only darken up with time?


It patinas slowly. A really well made watch with top finishing. The bronze has a metallic hue. It really is the best finished bronze the I own.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

It's Saturday!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Returned with a bronze... <poof>


Yo G,

Whiskey helps indeed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Yo G,
> 
> Whiskey helps indeed
> 
> ...


with patina, or as alternative addiction?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Dobra said:


> It's Saturday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

taike said:


> with patina, or as alternative addiction?


Ha ha ha, 
I guess with nether of them.... My wife hates them both so it's moderate consuming  Scotch and watches 
Whiskey helps with Canadian cold....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Ha ha ha,
> I guess with nether of them.... My wife hates them both so it's moderate consuming  Scotch and watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great menu!
Cheers mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

sitting outside, books next to me, doing some wristshots instead of studying 

edit:
got some better wristshot


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Russian military









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Russian military
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For mother Russia 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I know it's brass but what the heck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I know it's brass but what the heck


nice one, that clean california dial looks cool. Is it correct that I didn't seen a second hand?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> nice one, that clean california dial looks cool. Is it correct that I didn't seen a second hand?


Correct there's no second hand. But it's not a Cali dial. Great watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

After carefully considering all the posts on this thread I can testify that for me Kaventsmann & Immelmann, Ennebi and VDB are the chunkiest bronzos. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

My bronzes. Having only started collecting them at the beginning of the year, I still think their patinas are coming along nicely. I think my next bronze is likely to be a Flieger, though there are many nice brass and bronze divers coming out all the time at my price point (~$400-$500).


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


 does this cigar have a green label too, or is it a reflection of the pool?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> does this cigar have a green label too, or is it a reflection of the pool?


Or maybe the cigar is beyond its use by date and gone off! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Man, your really making my life hard with that evo... beautiful watch and pic. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> does this cigar have a green label too, or is it a reflection of the pool?


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

My first bronze diver arrived last week. Bell & Ross BR03-92 Bronze Diver.

It's a 999 limited edition, 42mm square case, 12.2mm thick and WR to 300m.










It was pretty shiny when it arrived but it's weathering nicely now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

thefatboy said:


> My first bronze diver arrived last week. Bell & Ross BR03-92 Bronze Diver.
> 
> It's a 999 limited edition, 42mm square case, 12.2mm thick and WR to 300m.
> 
> ...


Nice. They also did a kick ass skull bronze, right?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Nice. They also did a kick ass skull bronze, right?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The skull bronze is really nice, limited to 500 but only 100m on the WR.

The lume is really cool though, the whole skull-shaped dial is lumed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

thefatboy said:


> The skull bronze is really nice, limited to 500 but only 100m on the WR.
> 
> The lume is really cool though, the whole skull-shaped dial is lumed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think I'd ever go deeper than 100m 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Don't think I'd ever go deeper than 100m
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


No, me neither, not voluntarily anyway!

Just had a look though and it seems they can be had for reasonable prices pre-owned in the UK. Very tempting but I'm trying to focus on getting a Monaco next as I've been putting it off for too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

thefatboy said:


> No, me neither, not voluntarily anyway!
> 
> Just had a look though and it seems they can be had for reasonable prices pre-owned in the UK. Very tempting but I'm trying to focus on getting a Monaco next as I've been putting it off for too long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop talking about it!... Stop talking about it...!... stop.. talking... about... it...!!!

Ugh... too late... ugh...

> I really didn't need that one <


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

thefatboy said:


> My first bronze diver arrived last week. Bell & Ross BR03-92 Bronze Diver.


What a beauty 



USMC0321 said:


> Stop talking about it!... Stop talking about it...!... stop.. talking... about... it...!!!
> 
> Ugh... too late... ugh...
> 
> > I really didn't need that one <


Guess you're not talking about Monaco dress watches? This would be so...
... unbronzish


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Few of my addictions.... 








Have a great week bronze brothers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Stop talking about it!... Stop talking about it...!... stop.. talking... about... it...!!!
> 
> Ugh... too late... ugh...
> 
> > I really didn't need that one <


Bahahahah, "they're all going, maybe hold onto one or two..." your jobs getting harder and harder. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Bahahahah, "they're all going, maybe hold onto one or two..." your jobs getting harder and harder.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's alright... never regret anything for too long... unless it happened in Thailand; some of those decisions could be considered... questionable.

I'll just whittle it down to 'one per brand'... I sold all six B&Rs this year... so there, good right?

Tonight's Bronze:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> It's alright... never regret anything for too long... unless it happened in Thailand; some of those decisions could be considered... questionable.
> 
> I'll just whittle it down to 'one per brand'... I sold all six B&Rs this year... so there, good right?
> 
> Tonight's Bronze:


I can see your logic. Now, what the devil is that? Just when you think you have seen it all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

P CH Thunder???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> P CH Thunder???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn bro!... look at you! Yep, Dobra is getting around, man... you seriously know more watch people than I do at this point, lol.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Damn bro!... look at you! Yep, Dobra is getting around, man... you seriously know more watch people than I do at this point, lol.


Ha,

Piotr..... this guy is an artist!
I was thinking to buy one like this one but I chose the Hadal instead 
Beautiful watch indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm still no wiser after a google search. Good looking watch, nice dial too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'm still no wiser after a google search. Good looking watch, nice dial too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dial is made by an other artist..... Guilloche..... bro, what this guy is making..... Speechless 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ha,
> 
> Piotr..... this guy is an artist!
> I was thinking to buy one like this one but I chose the Hadal instead
> ...


I've owned a couple... a lot of watch for the money! Like the hand painted dial... the numerals run backwards... 'Time Burner'.

Ben, I'll PM you...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Zelos Mako Bronze V2


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great shots of a very nice watch! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Zelos Mako Bronze V2


That's a beauty! Love the lumed crown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

thefatboy said:


> That's a beauty! Love the lumed crown!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much! Check out the lume shining on my finger in one of the pic. It's insane.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hammerhead back on the blue croco grain.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze + pvd









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> It's alright... never regret anything for too long... unless it happened in Thailand; some of those decisions could be considered... questionable.
> 
> I'll just whittle it down to 'one per brand'... I sold all six B&Rs this year... so there, good right?
> 
> Tonight's Bronze:


That is just... WOW. I don't think I'd ever take that off.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Armida, chillin watching Netflix









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

im back from the future with my time engine. wut year is it again?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MOP chronograph









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze (sky) diver


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

wearing mr. happy face today (a bar diving watch)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Some shots of the Mictofo on a new shark strap


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> .


Is that the Rhine?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Is that the Rhine?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


correct ... after some high tide.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Great bronze G!
What's the brand??

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Great bronze G!
> What's the brand??
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


Oh... you know what?... it's an "off-brand" and I don't remember the name of it. I've already moved on for the evening, as you can see.

Shoot... I'll try and remember to look it up next time it comes through the rotation. Sorry bro... (I'm sure you'll remind me, lol)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns meteor









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh... you know what?... it's an "off-brand" and I don't remember the name of it. I've already moved on for the evening, as you can see.
> 
> Shoot... I'll try and remember to look it up next time it comes through the rotation. Sorry bro... (I'm sure you'll remind me, lol)


Hey G, what's up there? First beer as I remember?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh... you know what?... it's an "off-brand" and I don't remember the name of it. I've already moved on for the evening, as you can see.
> 
> Shoot... I'll try and remember to look it up next time it comes through the rotation. Sorry bro... (I'm sure you'll remind me, lol)


Looks like Corona to me....
I'll stick with my Scotch..... ti'll time will allow me a beer.....
And that Lunatic..... it's Huge!!!
Have a great one!

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead meteor









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

San Martin Monday blues.

Hey Graham, I saw all the ads... hope you didn't lose your mind and plan on getting a diamond encrusted Hublot  Whatever the reason, good luck with the sales and don't leave us here.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

konax said:


> San Martin Monday blues.
> 
> Hey Graham, I saw all the ads... hope you didn't lose your mind and plan on getting a diamond encrusted Hublot  Whatever the reason, good luck with the sales and don't leave us here.


No worries... I'll keep enough in the reserve to keep smoking/bronzing for awhile. Just don't need so many.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry virgin bronze









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

prepared for a new Kaventsmann


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Not enough like buttons for that one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> No worries... I'll keep enough in the reserve to keep smoking/bronzing for awhile. Just don't need so many.


You sound Australian to me....
No worries....
Give us the phone number of your therapist ..... seems to me that you got cured my friend.....
Please don't let me smoke by myself on that thread.... well Konax is there too so I guess no worries .....









People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You sound Australian to me....
> No worries....
> Give us the phone number of your therapist ..... seems to me that you got cured my friend.....
> Please don't let me smoke by myself on that thread.... well Konax is there too so I guess no worries .....
> ...


I'm sure without G you and Goblin would only talk about Volkswagens


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

this will be on my wrist in 7 months (from new Pontvs kickstarter campaign)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> I'm sure without G you and Goblin would only talk about Volkswagens


And Audi R8..... 
Sorry G, it slipped away....

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> And Audi R8.....
> Sorry G, it slipped away....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


Don't you mean Apple R8?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

MOLON LABE!

View attachment 14008757


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

chunky bronze by Vdb , 2017 , really enjoy this one , surrounded by thyConstantine leather


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Bronze Benarus Moray.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good bit of Indian Ocean Patina.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

knightRider said:


> Bronze + pvd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I was seeing some fade in the bracelet between links so I bought an aftermarket bronze buckle and put it on a Horween black strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14010087
> 
> 
> Good bit of Indian Ocean Patina.


That is looking pretty amazing Clive.
G


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Fossilbones said:


> MOLON LABE!
> 
> View attachment 14008757
> View attachment 14008761
> ...


I'd love if Vancouver would come out with something new.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DarioV said:


> Some shots of the Mictofo on a new shark strap
> 
> View attachment 13997385
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece Dario,
I love the strap as well, especially with the Italian flag.
Bellissimo, patina a perfezione.
G


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

pherble said:


> I'd love if Vancouver would come out with something new.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Technically he has (except same case) with damascus dial and rotating dive bezel; Crossfire:









I got the chocolate dial:


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful piece Dario,
> I love the strap as well, especially with the Italian flag.
> Bellissimo, patina a perfezione.
> G


Grazie my friend


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful piece Dario,
> I love the strap as well, especially with the Italian flag.
> Bellissimo, patina a perfezione.
> G











It's my favourite Ennebi.... Love that dial... Lo amo, capisci ....???

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> That is looking pretty amazing Clive.
> G


Thanks G

Was pretty much submerged for 8 hours a day in this.









I'm the same colour!! Even with the green around the toes )


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze plus Titanium









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> this will be on my wrist in 7 months (from new Pontvs kickstarter campaign)
> 
> View attachment 14008257


This is nice - but the blue dial is nice as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14010151


Niiice... Anonimo?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> This is nice - but the blue dial is nice as well...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking from experience, one can never have too many Pontvs watches...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Niiice... Anonimo?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so muck&#55357;&#56911;
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dome ...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazing watch G!!

Your collection is getting absolutely Stellar mate!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Dome ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome with the lug covers off! Nice one, fits you well.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Absolutely awesome with the lug covers off! Nice one, fits you well.


Thanks. My wrists are getting slightly bigger as I've been doing boxing training with weights. Still some way to go through...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Absolutely awesome with the lug covers off! Nice one, fits you well.


I was wondering why it looked different. To my eye it looks better without the lug covers. There's enough going on with the crystal.

Another great watch mate. You must have an entire room full of empty boxes somewhere... Good like hiding that from the wife!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ready for surgery.....










People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

eyeseem said:


> chunky bronze by Vdb , 2017 , really enjoy this one , surrounded by thyConstantine leather
> 
> View attachment 14009833


Your VDB looks soo cool 

... here's my only one


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ready for surgery.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you'r doing that to your watch and not to your own straps?

... aahhhmmmm... not to your watch 
What are you going to do - or have you almonst done right now? 

edit:
got it... must be drilled lugs 
I guess I would be scared useing such a long driller (is it called that way?). Are'nt you scared it got cracked and the KAV is getting hitted?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Hopefully you'r doing that to your watch and not to your own straps?
> 
> ... aahhhmmmm... not to your watch
> What are you going to do - or have you almonst done right now?
> ...


I'll take care of my Kav...... first a cigar, a scotch, this for a full anesthesia....
Use a long drill bit to stay avant from bronze chips .... I'm already Bronze contaminated but I don't want to make it worse....

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I'll take care of my Kav...... first a cigar, a scotch, this for a full anesthesia....
> Use a long drill bit to stay avant from bronze chips .... I'm already Bronze contaminated but I don't want to make it worse....
> 
> People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


You got this! It's pretty easy to drill those out, especially with your skill set.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Graham, please tell me this is a keeper! My heart can only take so much

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Graham, please tell me this is a keeper! My heart can only take so much
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know&#8230; I flip the coin at the end of the day when I take it off.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't know&#8230; I flip the coin at the end of the day when I take it off.


No head no tails..... coin should stay on it's edge for you to let it go....


People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

network......

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Really like the screw down internal bezel on this one.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Really like the screw down internal bezel on this one.
> View attachment 14012949
> View attachment 14012955


I wondered what the other crown was for. I thought it just turned the bezel, so it locks it also?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> I wondered what the other crown was for. I thought it just turned the bezel, so it locks it also?


Yes Fossilbones,
It's a screw down crown. Really smooth and perfectly weighted. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> I wondered what the other crown was for. I thought it just turned the bezel, so it locks it also?


Yes Fossilbones,
It's a screw down crown. Really smooth and perfectly weighted. 
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

For all of you getting a Kaventsmann; if you're not ordering up a Dobra, you're not doing it right.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Really like the screw down internal bezel on this one.
> View attachment 14012949
> View attachment 14012955


G, what strap is that? I have three of them in my ammo can and I have no clue where they came from...? Thanks!


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Watchcollector21 said:
> 
> 
> > Really like the screw down internal bezel on this one.
> ...


Crazy Horse, I have same on my Molon Labe:


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I had few spare hours, so I cleaned up the Hammerhead and gave it a good polish. There are some deeper marks that won't buff out by hand, but anyway feels like a brand new watch!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just received her this afternoon


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

konax said:


> I had few spare hours, so I cleaned up the Hammerhead and gave it a good polish. There are some deeper marks that won't buff out by hand, but anyway feels like a brand new watch!


What did you use to clean, looks nice

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Dome ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love with an alien...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

konax said:


> I had few spare hours, so I cleaned up the Hammerhead and gave it a good polish. There are some deeper marks that won't buff out by hand, but anyway feels like a brand new watch!


How much!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What did you use to clean, looks nice


First I used kitchen lime and rust liquid cleaner with an old toothbrush, rinsed and repeated few times until I was left with clean pink metal, then polished it with dry jewellers polishing cloth, finished with cape cod, final rinsing with plenty of water and just a dab of dish soap.



Fozzaru said:


> How much!?


About 2.5 h total.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

A little close up from this afternoon..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> Crazy Horse, I have same on my Molon Labe:
> 
> View attachment 14015447
> 
> View attachment 14015445


Absolutley right
Not very expensive , if I recall.
G


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Black bay bronze










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9, baby..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cojobi (Mar 18, 2010)

I have almost pulled the trigger on a bronze dive watch or two but for me and my wearing habits, they're just too niche. It's usually the style I couldn't pull off. I love the idea of it though, it's my steam-punk fascination maybe. One day, perhaps


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing... makes me look at my own choices and wonder if I zigged instead of zagged... if I too am taking part in and paid over 100k to be involved in the niche area of the collecting process...

Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks for sharing... makes me look at my own choices and wonder if I zigged instead of zagged... if I too am taking part in and paid over 100k to be involved in the niche area of the collecting process...
> 
> Nah, I'm good.


Wonderful niche you have there sir, looks like I'm updating my screensaver.

Have a good day bronze heads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Port..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy plus port..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks for sharing... makes me look at my own choices and wonder if I zigged instead of zagged... if I too am taking part in and paid over 100k to be involved in the niche area of the collecting process...
> 
> Nah, I'm good.


Happy to hear that you're treatment failed .....
Told you.... sick and tired to have them serviced ? Frame them G and you won't regret it.... When I'll be 80 I'll come to California with my grandkids and let them take a look at your collection.... 
So my friend, put away some cigars and a good scotch, we're going to need them 
Have a great one !









People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Bronze Boldrssss









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That white Boldr is very nice! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Happy to hear that you're treatment failed .....
> Told you.... sick and tired to have them serviced ? Frame them G and you won't regret it.... When I'll be 80 I'll come to California with my grandkids and let them take a look at your collection....
> So my friend, put away some cigars and a good scotch, we're going to need them
> Have a great one !
> ...


Nope, still selling everything, lol.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nope, still selling everything, lol.


I think I misunderstood all your words then... Tricky language....








Keep the best and sell the rest..... (that's a matching rhyme ).... 
Too bad though, I won't be able to look for that Airport garbage bin.... lucky me

Have a great one!

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Upgrading from the rusted steel bearings to ceramic with new springs. Also, still planing down the bezel screws to sit flush. Careful you don't pay for a Kaventsmann and get an Immelmann instead...










#notmakingthemlikeheusedto


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Upgrading from the rusted steel bearings to ceramic with new springs. Also, still planing down the bezel screws to sit flush. Careful you don't pay for a Kaventsmann and get an Immelmann instead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a shot across the bow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> That's a shot across the bow!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my line of work, that's a thoracic punch. Not big on warning shots.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

At the only legitimate code of football... Hawks and Doggies going at it at the "G".









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray on Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Gruppo Gamma


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9 PAM homage..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

In my first post second paragraph I think I might have been a bit hasty...................


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sans cigar... early start at work.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> In my first post second paragraph I think I might have been a bit hasty...................


Definetly hasty!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Definetly hasty!!
> 
> View attachment 14029141


A grail sir, reveal..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

In the mean time here's my homage to it 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> A grail sir, reveal..


Certainly looks familiar!!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

that better not be the new one


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow. I went back and read your first post. I thought I was missing something... 

Congrats mate. Don’t be shy with the pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Poor light at the moment but here is a couple for now.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Poor light at the moment but here is a couple for now.


Congratulations 
You got the mother and also father of all bronze watches. Looks perfect on your wrist. 

... but what to strive for now?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No more striving, now comes the big sell off of everything else (Within reason)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

That’s a stunner mate. Where did you find it? 

Wear it in good health for many years! 

Also. Good luck with the sell off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

if they ever did a destro bronzo in black with Marina Militare on the dial I'm taking a second mortgage out


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> That's a stunner mate. Where did you find it?
> 
> Wear it in good health for many years!
> 
> ...


A real diamond guy from the North of England, right time right place luckily enough.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> No more striving, now comes the big sell off of everything else (Within reason)


Famous last words 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats Clive! Now we just need "the fold" shot!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Vdb baby









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Hydra









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass bro









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass bro









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived, Ancon Bronze Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Strangely enough haven't taken this off yet!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14032187
> 
> 
> Strangely enough haven't taken this off yet!!


Don't blame you mate.

Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

My one and only Bronzer



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14032187
> 
> 
> Strangely enough haven't taken this off yet!!


Congratulations Clive. You finally got your bronzo! Enjoy it in the very best of health.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> View attachment 14031823


What is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Poor light at the moment but here is a couple for now.
> 
> View attachment 14029469
> View attachment 14029475


Huge congrats Clive,
That is the business, my favourite bronzo. Seriusly cool.
Enjoy 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

So many beautiful bronzos,


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

knightRider said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I'll guess San Martin.. I like it!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And on a Peter Gunny today, folded of course!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I'll guess San Martin.. I like it!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Seems quite expensive for what it is..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Seems quite expensive for what it is..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


How so? 
I see the same for twice the amount.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> How so?
> I see the same for twice the amount..
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Got a Chinese movement etc, how much have you seen it for new?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Got a Chinese movement etc, how much have you seen it for new?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Same as you in USD, All on line. Now I will say I don't know if it is hand engraved.. I suppose it could be higher priced if it is hand engraved, we can talk about labor costs but that is a whole different subject. As far as the watch as a package I think it is a reasonable price. I would buy one, if I had the money. I just purchased my first Russian watch not that long ago, and I'm considering buying a Luch also, and a Seagull chronograph in the future so I have no problem with buying a non-Swiss, or European, Asian movement.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Because "pictures" are fun!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Same as you in USD, All on line. Now I will say I don't know if it is hand engraved.. I suppose it could be higher priced if it is hand engraved, we can talk about labor costs but that is a whole different subject. As far as the watch as a package I think it is a reasonable price. I would buy one, if I had the money. I just purchased my first Russian watch not that long ago, and I'm considering buying a Luch also, and a Seagull chronograph in the future so I have no problem with buying a non-Swiss, or European, Asian movement.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


That's not my point as I have many Chinese and russian watches. For that price, I'd expect Seiko movement..

It is a nice looker though 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Seems quite expensive for what it is..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


hmmm. carved bronze, 500M WR, helium valve, sapphire, seagull high beat movement, for under $400. never seen anything cost less with these specs.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> hmmm. carved bronze, 500M WR, helium valve, sapphire, seagull high beat movement, for under $400. never seen anything cost less with these specs.


And you believe all the specs?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally, my first bronze watch. The Zelos Mako II. Loving it.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Relo60 said:


> Finally, my first bronze watch. The Zelos Mako II. Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 14034587
> View attachment 14034591


Great one too!
Welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Newest edition to my collection. Thanks G!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Newest edition to my collection. Thanks G!


Wow! Glad that went to "one of us!" And glad to see another Dobra in the wild!!!

Enjoy your new piece. I'm sure it will bring years of enjoyment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

edchys said:


> View attachment 14035683


Niiiice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

671+Peter Gunny+Rolko buckle = T.D.B

That's the canines reproductive parts for you non Brit brothers


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Hydra









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> Hydra


 Nothing more to say.

Regret that I missed it


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Newest edition to my collection. Thanks G!


Congrats my friend!
Thank God you were faster than me.... You just increased my life span...
Great watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Congrats my friend!
> Thank God you were faster than me.... You just increased my life span...
> Great watch!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you sir and you are welcome! I decreased mine though. I though the wifey was going to murder me in my sleep last night with either my knife or gun collection... Even this watch would have been heavy enough to do me in. Lol!! . I can't imagine if I would have bought one of G's Kav what would have happened.

The band is amazing BTW!!!!


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Congrats my friend!
> Thank God you were faster than me.... You just increased my life span...
> Great watch!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, and me as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Thank you sir and you are welcome! I decreased mine though. I though the wifey was going to murder me in my sleep last night with either my knife or gun collection... Even this watch would have been heavy enough to do me in. Lol!! . I can't imagine if I would have bought a Kav what would have happened.
> 
> The band is amazing BTW!!!!



Lucky you, guns and watches...That's a quick death my friend!
I collect matches.... she'll roast me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Snaky style


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did I tell you guys I got a new watch???

And it's going slightly dull with some patchy bits!! And that's without the Indian Ocean as well!!









Now what I need is a big thick leather 26mil strap for it!!

Anyone round here know anyone that makes them??


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Newest edition to my collection. Thanks G!


*That's such a Great pick-up & a Dobra Too!! Congrats & Welcome to the Nethuns Club!
Enjoy, *:-!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Did I tell you guys I got a new watch???
> 
> And it's going slightly dull with some patchy bits!! And that's without the Indian Ocean as well!!
> 
> ...



Exactly my enthusiasm when I got my Hadal !
Thats a lovely chunk of bronze, can't hardly wait to see it green...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Not a diver but felt like sharing my bronze today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Green today.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I'll throw in a purple....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I'll throw in a purple....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks amazing!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Love that watch. Have a great weekend mate.

And all the other bronze heads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

I used to have a serious bronze fetish before the Seiko bug bit. Glad I kept them all . Must get them all out of storage for the summer,









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze on vacation..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Bronze on vacation..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that bronze!
What's that a "Vacation"????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14044407


Is that beautiful dial an indigo colour???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Love that bronze!
> What's that a "Vacation"????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On holiday, buddy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> On holiday, buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just joking bro.... just it has been a long long time since I didn't had a vacation... can't hardly wait.....
Nice beach! Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Just joking bro.... just it has been a long long time since I didn't had a vacation... can't hardly wait.....
> Nice beach! Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea same. Over a year's wait for me..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got off vacay and trying to pull this chunk off with a suit?  I may or may not have taken this off since it came in last week.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just got off vacay and trying to pull this chunk off with a suit?  I may or may not have taken this off since it came in last week.


that may raise a few eyebrows when it peeks out from your cuff....

Hope you had a relaxing vacation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Is that beautiful dial an indigo colour???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deep blue in bright light, more grey/blue in poor.

Quite hard to catch the colour in artificial light.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> I'll throw in a purple....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mama ce frumos e...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I haven't worn this one for a while.

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Mama ce frumos e...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mulțam frate!
(Thanks brother)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I haven't worn this one for a while.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch that Numero Uno!
Of course you haven't worn it for a while.... You Apple watch fan...
Here is my Numero Uno... Only one made so...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Great watch that Numero Uno!
> Of course you haven't worn it for a while.... You Apple watch fan...
> Here is my Numero Uno... Only one made so...
> 
> ...


What a show off... sooner or later I'll get me a bronze kav...

I wish I could wear a diver to work. But it would be destroyed in a week. The smart watch has its place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> What a show off... sooner or later I'll get me a bronze kav...
> 
> I wish I could wear a diver to work. But it would be destroyed in a week. The smart watch has its place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know someone that started a watch garage sale..... he also likes Smart watches ...
Maybe he can trade a Bronze Kav for a Apple Watch.....
Have a great one Ben!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> I know someone that started a watch garage sale..... he also likes Smart watches ...
> Maybe he can trade a Bronze Kav for a Apple Watch.....
> Have a great one Ben!
> 
> ...


Ha! I'd ship him mine and my wife's... and deal with the consequences.

You too mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

So I don't know if everyone remembers how bad I screwed both of my Zelos bronzos. I'm still working on polishing my hammerhead but I did a rough sanding on my helmsman and it's staying this way (maybe) .

Virgin bronze on a Gunny strap. Let the patina begin!!!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I just realized that bigclive2011 started this thread... OMG! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

PONTVS Nessi..... Not a KAV but feels great on my wrist.... Great watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

I really need to take the bronze plunge but don’t know where to start. Any suggestions for about $1k?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

El Jefe said:


> I really need to take the bronze plunge but don't know where to start. Any suggestions for about $1k?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro check this one.... 
it's under 1000....under 500
3000 meters WR with a Swiss 2824-2 movement... You can't go wrong...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Zelos Mako bronze with meteorite dial.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Breakfast time, baby! 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Bro check this one....
> it's under 1000....under 500
> 3000 meters WR with a Swiss 2824-2 movement... You can't go wrong...
> 
> ...


Like the watch, just can't get past that orange section on the rehaut. Would consider if it matched the dial.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Like the watch, just can't get past that orange section on the rehaut. Would consider if it matched the dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I don't think their current models have the orange..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Like the watch, just can't get past that orange section on the rehaut. Would consider if it matched the dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I hear you brother, there's always pros and cons.... sometimes you just need to do a compromise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> I don't think their current models have the orange..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


The one pictured above is the Acheron and it's currently on offer through kickstarter. All the models have that orange section. Just checked. Bummer.

I don't mind their other watches however the NH35 movement just doesn't appeal. Would be happier with a high beat Miyota. Oh well, on the upside.... won't need to eat into my Magrette Waterman bronze final payment account! 

And I'm still waiting to see what Nth are going to offer in their larger dive watch releases later this year. May need to put some $ aside for that.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> The one pictured above is the Acheron and it's currently on offer through kickstarter. All the models have that orange section. Just checked. Bummer.
> 
> I don't mind their other watches however the NH35 movement just doesn't appeal. Would be happier with a high beat Miyota. Oh well, on the upside.... won't need to eat into my Magrette Waterman bronze final payment account!
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't think of Kickstarter... I just went to the website... Oops...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> The one pictured above is the Acheron and it's currently on offer through kickstarter. All the models have that orange section. Just checked. Bummer.
> 
> I don't mind their other watches however the NH35 movement just doesn't appeal. Would be happier with a high beat Miyota. Oh well, on the upside.... won't need to eat into my Magrette Waterman bronze final payment account!
> 
> ...


Movement for Pontvs Acheron is SWISS ETA 2824-2..... Only the movement on eBay is around 300$..... so in my opinion this watch is a STEAL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

In my experience every Asian produced watch will disappoint you eventually. Doubly true for bronzos. Those great steals actually end up costing you more money, because you'll buy it, lose money on flipping it when you realize it's not up to the quality of your other watches, and then you'll go get a nice watch. Cheaper just to go get the nice watch from the get go.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

mlankton said:


> In my experience every Asian produced watch will disappoint you eventually. Doubly true for bronzos. Those great steals actually end up costing you more money, because you'll buy it, lose money on flipping it when you realize it's not up to the quality of your other watches, and then you'll go get a nice watch. Cheaper just to go get the nice watch from the get go.




Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> In my experience every Asian produced watch will disappoint you eventually. Doubly true for bronzos. Those great steals actually end up costing you more money, because you'll buy it, lose money on flipping it when you realize it's not up to the quality of your other watches, and then you'll go get a nice watch. Cheaper just to go get the nice watch from the get go.



For sure you hate Pontvs..... they sold 900 Nessi models, they had 3 different editions, 300 watches on each edition.... plus a few hundreds of other models...Never heard anything bad about them, no complaints....
Had them tested for WR in Germany like Kaventsmann..... So, a solid case with a SWISS movement equals Quality, in my opinion....
I know you're going to buy one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mlankton said:


> In my experience every Asian produced watch will disappoint you eventually. Doubly true for bronzos. Those great steals actually end up costing you more money, because you'll buy it, lose money on flipping it when you realize it's not up to the quality of your other watches, and then you'll go get a nice watch. Cheaper just to go get the nice watch from the get go.


Not totally true. There are good and bad Asian products. Also, many of the micros are manufactured in Asia. Not forgetting that some of the "Swiss" watch parts are actually from the east..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Out and about today..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

El Jefe said:


> I really need to take the bronze plunge but don't know where to start. Any suggestions for about $1k?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is going to be announced on kickstarter soon.
Specs seems to be pretty nice... 500m, Sellita SW200-1, sapphire, about 350 Euros on preorder via kickstarter.

https://vltimatvmwatches.com

For me the handset and indizes are really nice. Just be curious if the lugs will do it to me


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mlankton said:


> In my experience every Asian produced watch will disappoint you eventually. Doubly true for bronzos. Those great steals actually end up costing you more money, because you'll buy it, lose money on flipping it when you realize it's not up to the quality of your other watches, and then you'll go get a nice watch. Cheaper just to go get the nice watch from the get go.


But I like my chinese ****ter bronzo


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> But I like my chinese ****ter bronzo


Great Watch!

I took my PONTVS with me at work today.... 
Lots of commentaries....... They were all surprised that I own Normal (ish) size watches...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Great Watch!
> 
> I took my PONTVS with me at work today....
> Lots of commentaries....... They were all surprised that I own Normal (ish) size watches...
> ...


With arms like these you can make this Pontvs look like a dress watch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> With arms like these you can make this Pontvs look like a dress watch



It's my minimum watch size.....47mm, great feeling on my wrist.... not to big not to heavy. Don't get me wrong, I still LOVE my KAV's....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Here we go, the gift






G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Here we go, the gift
> View attachment 14051205
> G


Amazing dial!!!!!!!!!!!
The gift from?????? Don't say it's from your wife......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Amazing dial!!!!!!!!!!!
> The gift from?????? Don't say it's from your wife......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Dobra... Guess he got the perfect wife ya? 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Would you belive it, only my wife went and bought me a bronzo, honestly without asking what I like, WTF.
> The only thing she knows is that I like twin crowns on watches.
> Here it is.
> View attachment 13857425
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Amazing dial!!!!!!!!!!!
> The gift from?????? Don't say it's from your wife......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it in one Dobra,
Don't feel like I am bonding with this one, 
Do you ever get that ? 
I automatically go for another bronze, maybe because I would of preferred a Kav, ?
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Got it in one Dobra,
> Don't feel like I am bonding with this one,
> Do you ever get that ?
> I automatically go for another bronze, maybe because I would of preferred a Kav,
> G


Don't look a gift horse in the mouth..... Next time give her some hints.... Me I even showed her pictures... Nothing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Original #10 today


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Great Watch!
> 
> I took my PONTVS with me at work today....
> Lots of commentaries....... They were all surprised that I own Normal (ish) size watches...
> ...


Which Nessi is that?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Deledda said:


> Which Nessi is that?


Pontvs Nessi, green dial, a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Pontvs Nessi, green dial, a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. But it has a different dial then mine. Wondering if I got a fake.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

nobody reps sub $1k watches, what would be the point? Your watch is a Pontvs.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

mlankton said:


> nobody reps sub $1k watches, what would be the point? Your watch is a Pontvs.


Did the owner touch you inappropriately? I get it. You aren't a fan. I was asking a question to another member. Albeit in a public platform. I bought a watch I could comfortably afford and am wondering about a dial layout I hadn't seen and would have preferred.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I was pointing out that no one reps cheap watches because there's no point. A Pontvs sells for the price of a rep. You seem concerned your watch wasn't genuine, don't get butthurt when someone responds.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Deledda said:


> Yes. But it has a different dial then mine. Wondering if I got a fake.
> View attachment 14052189


Not a fake.... YET....
Pontvs Nessi has 3 series... A blue dial edition, and 2 green ones, one like mine and one like yours.. We are the lucky ones, they are sold out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Deledda said:


> Did the owner touch you inappropriately? I get it. You aren't a fan. I was asking a question to another member. Albeit in a public platform. I bought a watch I could comfortably afford and am wondering about a dial layout I hadn't seen and would have preferred.


Looks like (at least from what I can gather from google) different batches of Nessis were offered with different dials, I can find at least three designs. Yours give me a Panerai Mille Metri vibe which is pretty cool too.
Edit: Robert was first lol.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Bro check this one....
> it's under 1000....under 500
> 3000 meters WR with a Swiss 2824-2 movement... You can't go wrong...
> 
> ...


I will. And I'm considering a trade on a Hammerhead...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Not a fake.... YET....
> Pontvs Nessi has 3 series... A blue dial edition, and 2 green ones, one like mine and one like yours.. We are the lucky ones, they are sold out!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

mlankton said:


> View attachment 14050471
> 
> View attachment 14050473


Nice piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

konax said:


> But I like my chinese ****ter bronzo


If you ever feel like dumpin' dat, pliiiz dump it my way...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

mlankton said:


> I was pointing out that no one reps cheap watches because there's no point. A Pontvs sells for the price of a rep. You seem concerned your watch wasn't genuine, don't get butthurt when someone responds.


Seeing it is a public forum I would advise you in the use of the word "cheap" vs. "affordable" Cheap is demeaning, affordable is not.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just CHANGING the mood a little, what is on the menu today, green, black, blue , grey, 
Blue, blue. The patina on this is naturally getting very dark.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got this Hstrap (Amazon) yesterday, sized and on wrist today compared to the OE black rubber strap, I'm thinking it will be even better the darker the patina gets!
38.00 USD shipped. With tool and Xtra spring bars!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sarox42 (Jan 12, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Just CHANGING the mood a little, what is on the menu today, green, black, blue , grey,
> Blue, blue. The patina on this is naturally getting very dark.
> View attachment 14053627
> View attachment 14053645
> View attachment 14053647


What watch is this? It looks really nice

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

sarox42 said:


> What watch is this? It looks really nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


That is a Prometheus Poseidon Bronze, 
44mm case, ceramic bezel with perfect action, sapphire crystal, mayota 9015 movement, water resistant 3500meters.
And the Lume







Long sold out and quite rare.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14054853


This is my favourite watch of all time Clive. 
Really enjoying all the pics, especially with all the diffrent straps, and all the combos are perfect, maybe it's the watch and maybe 
It's just your good taste, or both. 
Love it mate.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers G

Yep my all time favourite watch as well!!

Still can’t believe I was lucky enough to get one!! Grail achieved!!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Cheers G
> 
> Yep my all time favourite watch as well!!
> 
> Still can't believe I was lucky enough to get one!! Grail achieved!!


And what a grail. Congrats again.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Figured I would change it up today. Posting my big chunky virgin bronze buckle and strap by Ted Su.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Started a habit to drop the Steinhart into one of 2 preserve jars, one day the vinegar one, one day the really rotten egg one, that on really stinks..

I have it face down, so with my normal daily activity that does give me an accurancy slightly better than minus 1 second per day...

Today it came out bright blue....everywhere....and I did let it dry....

Brushed it then under water, this morning, all the blue gone...as always...and then rubbed it just with my fingers...

However, everytime I do this, the Steinhart seems to aquire a kind of deeper, more multilayered patina....so, I'm kind of sticking to this routine...but the stink, when opening the jars...especially the egg one...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 6000m Mokume Gane (bronze & SS layers) black mother of pearl dial, Maddog alligator strap with bronze buckle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> I'm already in!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK divers' club..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Lil Bronze n Texas... Armida A1/Clockwork Synergy strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I know not everyone loves them but for the ones interested PONTVS has a new model coming.... STELLA
That's badass bro...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> I know not everyone loves them but for the ones interested PONTVS has a new model coming.... STELLA
> That's badass bro...
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

swapped out the orange invicta dial


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> swapped out the orange invicta dial
> 
> View attachment 14061611


Interesting, what country is the dial from? Also I would like to see some more pictures! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Interesting, what country is the dial from? Also I would like to see some more pictures!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


The dial is from Ukraine. Has a lot of texture/detail. Seller is newoldwatches on eBay. I ordered a custom size 33mm with 2mm center hole to fit the Invicta, and simply super-glued the movement to the back of the new dial.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> The dial is from Ukraine. Has a lot of texture/detail. Seller is newoldwatches on eBay. I ordered a custom size 33mm with 2mm center hole to fit the Invicta, and simply super-glued the movement to the back of the new dial.
> 
> View attachment 14061687


Thanks,, and a very nice patina too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I know not everyone loves them but for the ones interested PONTVS has a new model coming.... STELLA
> That's badass bro...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i really like it, do you know anything about the size Dobra?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chunky turbine









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

A bit of Gruppo Gamma glow...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> Damn i really like it, do you know anything about the size Dobra?


Stella it's a 45mm Watch, with a fixed bezel, Bronze case, I believe I'd CuSn6, Myiota 9015 movement and sandblasted finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jessekidd13 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is maybe the best thread I've ever seen on the internet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

So good so far!!

8178 posts and only one Troll!!

Must be the bronze, puts them off!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Stella it's a 45mm Watch, with a fixed bezel, Bronze case, I believe I'd CuSn6, Myiota 9015 movement and sandblasted finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks i will keep an eye on it


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

WOW, that buckle! Like straight from a pirate ship, madness!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Stella it's a 45mm Watch, with a fixed bezel, Bronze case, I believe I'd CuSn6, Myiota 9015 movement and sandblasted finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baby Triggerfish! What's not to like?! How do we preorder/order?

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Baby Triggerfish! What's not to like?! How do we preorder/order?
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could subscribe on their website.... I believe it's going to be available in a week or two...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

No more spring bars!!!!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

H2O Mokume Gane buckle


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> No more spring bars!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben, took me a lot of time and guts.....BEFORE








AFTER 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I know not everyone loves them but for the ones interested PONTVS has a new model coming.... STELLA
> That's badass bro...
> 
> 
> ...


STELLA the left one?

Oh man... Every brand is getting new models right now ... every week another watch to make another decision which one to spend money with


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

My only one looked like this this morning









rubs off that stuff, quite easily, nice thing is that sprinkled into the bronz patina there are some tiny bright spots, like crystal....

it's in with the rotten eggs again...now...wonder how it looks tomorrow....last night it had the vinegar fumes....


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14064923


Congratulations!! on grail achieved. I know this is one watch that you've been pining for a long time. Personally prefer the 382 but this is sick enough.

Wear it in good health


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

From Russia with love..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

LowIQ said:


> My only one looked like this this morning
> 
> View attachment 14065505
> 
> ...


Apologies, you are already here.
Love it.
Don't dirty your shirt.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Adam Chance (Nov 18, 2015)

I want one strictly to do the patina. But I’m cheap so I’ll look for something under 300 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Check out a brass Helson Sharkdiver, or a Maranez Brass case.

Both will scratch your Patina itch for around your budget.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Apologies, you are already here.
> Love it.
> Don't dirty your shirt.
> G


or soil your pants


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky on both the top and bottom. Something interesting in the background as well!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Adam Chance said:


> I want one strictly to do the patina. But I'm cheap so I'll look for something under 300 bucks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is live now. Just a little about 300 bucks

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=Vltimatvm


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Had this guy on today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze part only today for my K1 on brown alligator strap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze, pvd









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Helson Gauge Bronze


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Great pics....you guys inspired me to grab a bronze!

Zelos Hammerhead w/meteorite coming in......hope I like it, lol.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Starting over on patina, tried salt bath and went uneven.

Before:















After:


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sitting at the airport with a delayed flight admiring this watch. Just added a new buckle that I did a bit of antiquing and a LOS patina job. Btw... Didn't make it through TSA Pre check with this on.  I tried.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sitting at the airport with a delayed flight admiring this watch. Just added a new buckle that I did a bit of antiquing and a LOS patina job. Btw... Didn't make it through TSA Pre check with this on.  I tried.


Looks awesome mate. Fantastic combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

It's evening here. Apologies for the dark photo. 
I think Oris used a different bronze than the non chrono version as this one is very resistant to liver of sulfur.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> Starting over on patina.....
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 14072145


What of the various methods did you use to undo?


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sitting at the airport with a delayed flight admiring this watch. Just added a new buckle that I did a bit of antiquing and a LOS patina job. *Btw... Didn't make it through TSA Pre check with this on.*  I tried.


Meaning what? You just had to remove it before the xray scanner and put it with your keys/wallet/etc.....or more than that?


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

..dupe


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's insane! Whoa....niiiiice!


----------



## Adam Chance (Nov 18, 2015)

Erion929 said:


> That's insane! Whoa....niiiiice!


What is that thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Adam Chance said:


> What is that thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta be a Kaventsmann?

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Erion929 said:


> Gotta be a Kaventsmann?
> 
> .





Adam Chance said:


> What is that thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Erion929 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Starting over on patina.....
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tudor









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> View attachment 14073093


Thanks!

I think I'll try the "natural" method(s) first......lemon juice/apple cider vinegar, maybe with baking soda? If my new-to-me Hammerhead doesn't come clean easily, I'll see about the Brasso. From my seller's pics, the patina looks to be very minimal.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

My one & only.... currently :-d


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

pherble said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice group....what model is that Borealis with the no-numbered dial?

.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Erion929 said:


> Nice group....what model is that Borealis with the no-numbered dial?
> 
> .


https://www.watchmark-store.com/products/pre-order-borealis-portus-cale-for-watchmark


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

taike said:


> https://www.watchmark-store.com/products/pre-order-borealis-portus-cale-for-watchmark


Thanks, appreciated!

What's the significance of "Watchmark"? Is that a store, or a joint effort on that watch with Borealis....or what? How come the name is on the dial? I'm new to the microbrand world, just now picking up a Zelos.......

.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Erion929 said:


> Thanks, appreciated!
> 
> What's the significance of "Watchmark"? Is that a store, or a joint effort on that watch with Borealis....or what? How come the name is on the dial? I'm new to the microbrand world, just now picking up a Zelos.......
> 
> .


A special edition commissioned by that dealer


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

@Erion929 that is the Borealis Portus Cale WatchMark exclusive. Black PVD with bronze bezel. Comes stock with a bracelet, but I put it on a Horween leather with Panerai-like aftermarket bronze buckle so both my son and I can wear it.

Cheers.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

taike said:


> A special edition commissioned by that dealer


To follow up to what @Taike said, it was also a limited edition run of 50. It was my first watch with bronze, and for awhile I was ambivalent about it - on the plus the Portus Cale is a respectable driver with good features. But I feel like the WatchMark label doesn't contribute to the sense of uniqueness. I've come to really value it for comfort and wrist presence and the bezel is developing a lovely patina. It basically sold me on the brand, so I pre-ordered the Adraga with no hesitation and that has become my fave watch.

Re: the Zelos you are purchasing @Erion929, those are great affordable bronzes as well. I have that Mako you see in the picture, which my son loves a bit more than me (I have an 8" wrist), so I picked up a hammerhead used on eBay, which is big enough for me. If a reasonably priced Abyss or Great White comes by I'll probably go for them as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

pherble said:


> @Erion929 that is the Borealis Portus Cale WatchMark exclusive. Black PVD with bronze bezel. Comes stock with a bracelet, but I put it on a Horween leather with Panerai-like aftermarket bronze buckle so both my son and I can wear it.
> 
> Cheers.





pherble said:


> To follow up to what @Taike said, it was also a limited edition run of 50. It was my first watch with bronze, and for awhile I was ambivalent about it - on the plus the Portus Cale is a respectable driver with good features. But I feel like the WatchMark label doesn't contribute to the sense of uniqueness. I've come to really value it for comfort and wrist presence and the bezel is developing a lovely patina. It basically sold me on the brand, so I pre-ordered the Adraga with no hesitation and that has become my fave watch.
> 
> Re: the Zelos you are purchasing @Erion929, those are great affordable bronzes as well. I have that Mako you see in the picture, which my son loves a bit more than me (I have an 8" wrist), so I picked up a hammerhead used on eBay, which is big enough for me. If a reasonably priced Abyss or Great White comes by I'll probably go for them as well.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the clarification....understood. Nice looking black/bronze!

My Zelos that is in the mail is a Hammerhead bronze/meteorite.....I studied/researched it without end. Just hope it fits and that I like it, LOL.....first bronze.

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns meteor..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

mine


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Germans.... Yeahhhhh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Helson Gauge Bronze

Before Liver of Sulfur









After Liver of Sulfur (also different strap)


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Nethuns meteor..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to look that one up.....NETHUNS OCEAN 300 OB332 SPECIAL EDITION

Like the unique style....Niiiice!

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Erion929 said:


> Had to look that one up.....NETHUNS OCEAN 300 OB332 SPECIAL EDITION
> 
> Like the unique style....Niiiice!
> 
> .


Cheers, think nethuns do great bronzos..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


Now they both look like they've spent some time being submersed. That's some serious patina action happening.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's not a watch....THAT, is a sundial :-!

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


WTFIT??!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

My anonimo bronze. One of the first bronze watch cases if I am correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Armida..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

glengoyne17 said:


> My anonimo bronze. One of the first bronze watch cases if I am correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it says handcrafted in Firenze at the bottom of your dial. 
Also made in the same factory and by the same people that make Panerai.







This is my one
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Erion929 said:


> That's not a watch....THAT, is a sundial :-!
> 
> .


Or... a bomb timer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14079093


Took me a while to work out why all the photos I ever saw of watches in magazines were taken at 10 past 10!!

Now I know..... cos it's after they have had their porridge!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> If it says handcrafted in Firenze at the bottom of your dial.


Anonimo didn't start doing that until their first resurrection iirc, 2011? I'd have to Google it. I do know that dials previous to that didn't have the Firenze bit at 6 o'clock, so you can tell the later Anonimos that were made just prior to the move to Switzerland by the Firenze bit on the dial.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Yay! Got my 1st one..... Diggin’ it!!

— Zelos Hammerhead bronze meteorite.....took the mild to early-moderate patina off it with apple cider vinegar to start it over as mine.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Sir, your pics are awesome

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> If it says handcrafted in Firenze at the bottom of your dial.
> Also made in the same factory and by the same people that make Panerai.
> View attachment 14079047
> 
> ...


Looks good.
What is this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit of the old Patina coming in now it's 2 weeks on the wrist.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MOP chronograph









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mintu said:


> Looks good.
> What is this strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Mintu,
Strap from Crown & Buckle, Chevroon.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Easter Bronze Brothers,












G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That cigar is as thick as your wrist!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> That cigar is as thick as your wrist!!!


OK now I'm not a cigar aficionado/enthusiast but I gotta ask you... Do you wear clown shoes when you smoke that?
No offense meant I'm saying in jest! I have never seen anything like that. Again just saying in jest!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watch out he is a hired killer you know!!

And he likes divers, which means you’re not even safe on the water, cos I bet he has a working SLC in his shed!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> OK now I'm not a cigar aficionado/enthusiast but I gotta ask you... Do you wear clown shoes when you smoke that?
> No offense meant I'm saying in jest! I have never seen anything like that. Again just saying in jest!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It was an Egg. Easter.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Finally got this just the way I wanted it. I spent the weekend replacing the broken movement, put a Dobra on it with a huge ass Rolko bronze buckle, and got the patina just right on the bronze bezel. I love the look of bronze on titanium!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Finally got this just the way I wanted it. I spent the weekend replacing the broken movement, put a Dobra on it with a huge ass Rolko bronze buckle, and got the patina just right on the bronze bezel. I love the look of bronze on titanium!


Time well spent. It looks mint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead meteor









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sea monster....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sea monster....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dome is awesome..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Sea monster....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial is so cool. You must smile every time you strap that thing on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

So I went and bought the new green bronze KonTiki Limited Edition ( 1291.78.51.1430 )

Yes Yes , I know I already have the grey one, but man I love this watch so much I had to have the new one :roll::roll:









side by side.....









They have changed the decoration on the movement and rotor. It's vertical now, but the rotor is not decorated like the old one is.They also raised the limited edition number to be more prominent!

OLD.....









NEW....









Also the lume is a lot better, particularly on the bezel ( new on right&#8230; )









one last shot....


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm suscribed to this thread since a long time and decided it's time to get my first brass diver watch. As my budget is not really high I've been searching some micro brands. Love the Helson Shark diver brass watch a lot but looks too toolish to me, so I finally went for the Boldr Voyager Caspian. It's on its way home by now. Any comments will be welcome, as I said is my first brass piece. Here is a picture from the manufacturer's website. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

For those that might want a new watch in their collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Shhh! Don't tell everyone! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis belle









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Semper said:


> Hello everyone. I'm suscribed to this thread since a long time and decided it's time to get my first brass diver watch. As my budget is not really high I've been searching some micro brands. Love the Helson Shark diver brass watch a lot but looks too toolish to me, so I finally went for the Boldr Voyager Caspian. It's on its way home by now. Any comments will be welcome, as I said is my first brass piece. Here is a picture from the manufacturer's website. Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the forum. That is undoubtedly a homage to the Tudor bronze.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Welcome to the forum. That is undoubtedly a homage to the Tudor bronze.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, it looks alike the Black Bay Bronze. Like it!


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Memphis belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is next on my Wishlist, the pre patinaed one though.


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

I have a Boldr Odyseey and I love it but if left green stains on my wrist, anybody has a tip for this? I dont want to trade it yet


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Sotelodon said:


> I have a Boldr Odyseey and I love it but if left green stains on my wrist, anybody has a tip for this? I dont want to trade it yet


A bund strap maybe?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> That dial is so cool. You must smile every time you strap that thing on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm smiling right now....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> The dome is awesome..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother!
It's THE dome....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Does it clear a shirt cuff???



Dobra said:


> Thanks Brother!
> It's THE dome....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Traveling with my three amigos.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bathyscaphe on the recently delivered "the watch steward" strap

edit: 
forgot to attach the picture


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

konax said:


> A bund strap maybe?


I tried, but the heat over here doesn't let me use it


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Appollon









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

my favorite


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Mokme Gane today (Bronze + SS) today.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> It was an Egg. Easter.


Hahaha! It's awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Memphis belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a special tool. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying this one today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Anhi (Apr 23, 2019)

I think Panerai in bronze looks so stunning


----------



## sv79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Virgin post My Gruppo Gamma and Fonderia Navale.


----------



## sv79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Virgin post My Gruppo Gamma and Fonderia Navale.

View attachment 14093495


View attachment 14093495
View attachment 14093495
View attachment 14093495
View attachment 14093495
View attachment 14093495
View attachment 14093501


----------



## mitc5502 (Mar 7, 2019)

Zelos Great White Bronze just came in the mail. Really impressed by how solid this thing is. I was a little worried about the thickness, but I think it wears really nice.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Craustin1 said:


> Does it clear a shirt cuff???


Nope, but it clears my Shuba's cuff...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Traveling with my three amigos.


Great watches!!!! Cool straps.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Nope, but it clears my Shuba's cuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photo taken from the ISS. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Kavy..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

Took her lobster diving in the Keys last month. I love the way the bronze almost glows when they've been in the ocean.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Partialy bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chance (Nov 18, 2015)

I have joined the club. I plan on a saltwater bath for patina as I am super gun shy about chemicals and the warranty on this. Plus I'll actually dive with







it in salt water at some point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Happy Friday bronzeheads!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Happy Friday bronzeheads!


Happy Friday and Happy Easter!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Happy Friday and Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That buckle looks prehistoric! Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Orca skull..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> That buckle looks prehistoric! Nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben!
Best buckle in the world.... If I'll sell all my watches I'll keep this buckle and make a bracelet out of it...

Today's choice...

















Sorry Graham.....Could you please wipe your tears???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fact!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Fact!
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


So good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Fact!
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


That made me laugh and I rarely laugh. Thanks


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9 PAM homage









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Everyone knows you need a bronzo at the beach!










Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Everyone knows you need a bronzo at the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy your vacation Ben!
Don't sell it mate.... you'll regret after....
Been there, done that!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally got these! ) In replace of Tudor Bronze which I have to sell now to fill up the funds again. I really loved Tudor Bronze but this is another class, no doubt about it.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Enjoy your vacation Ben!
> Don't sell it mate.... you'll regret after....
> Been there, done that!
> 
> ...


Beautiful Table! Did you make it, What's the story? The watch is nice too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Beautiful Table! Did you make it, What's the story? The watch is nice too!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank you brother!
It's Teak wood.... heavy like hell and a great background for my pictures 
Fighting reasons for my wife.... "Take your ugly watches from the table... you're scratching it.."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Enjoy your vacation Ben!
> Don't sell it mate.... you'll regret after....
> Been there, done that!
> 
> ...


Maybe your right. But hopefully it will be replaced with another bronze beast. So it will need to fall on the chopping block for me to be able to afford it.

Hopefully I'm making the right choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Well, it's good to know I fell out correctly this morning. Got a Paci with patina on a 'kinder/gentler' Dobra strap


hey man when you decide to part with this one, don't list it just PM me


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> hey man when you decide to part with this one, don't list it just PM me


Nahhhh ....... it's an arranged marriage .... Dobra do you take Mario Paci to be my lawfully wedded watch, to have and to hold, from this day forward, for better, for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, until Kaventsmann do you part.????
I DO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Been awhile since I posted anything









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

tekong said:


> Been awhile since I posted anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have looked at that one a lot. Nice stark too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think this strap / buckle combo is gonna be on for a while!! At least until the Toshi walnut arrives next month.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14104291
> View attachment 14104293
> 
> 
> Think this strap / buckle combo is gonna be on for a while!! At least until the Toshi walnut arrives next month.


Wow. Love the stitching on that one mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Love the stitching on that one mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes got an Italian flavour going on!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's crazy badass.....might be bigger than my Tundra's wheels, lol!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Italian police









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)

edchys said:


> View attachment 14104377


cool - awesome dial


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Maranez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hunting down a Rawai, great watches! Unfortunately it got away....
A friend of mine told me it feels the same as an Ennebi...
Lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> I was hunting down a Rawai, great watches! Unfortunately it got away....
> A friend of mine told me it feels the same as an Ennebi...
> Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, probably the best bang for buck. Well made and have that historical look..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Slowly building color


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Now in bronze....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the dome on those Oris!!

Nice looking piece.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14104291
> View attachment 14104293
> 
> 
> Think this strap / buckle combo is gonna be on for a while!! At least until the Toshi walnut arrives next month.


WOW Clive,
That is the nicest combo I have seen, love the blue stitching, matches the dial perfect. The Italian flag is the icing on the cake for me, maybe that's because I'm Italian. 
That is exactly how I want my grail piece..
All I can say pure class mate, enjoy. Actually I am seriusly enjoying your pics.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green with me today.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW Clive,
> That is the nicest combo I have seen, love the blue stitching, matches the dial perfect. The Italian flag is the icing on the cake for me, maybe that's because I'm Italian.
> That is exactly how I want my grail piece..
> All I can say pure class mate, enjoy. Actually I am seriusly enjoying your pics.
> G











Buonanotte a tutti!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Buonanotte a tutti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hai Capito tutto Dobra,
Tanto il pallone fa schifo, mi sono rimasti orologi e un bel sfilatino con prosciutto salame e provolone, con un bicchiere di vino.
Naturalmente tutto fatto a casa.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hai Capito tutto Dobra,
> Tanto il pallone fa schifo, mi sono rimasti orologi e un bel sfilatino con prosciutto salame e provolone, con un bicchiere di vino.
> Naturalmente tutto fatto a casa.
> G


Tutto sembra fantastico ... e la porsche ...? preferirei questo al salame, al provolone e agli orologi.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I'll stick with the Prosciutto...
It's 4:30AM gentleman..... time for me to build some planes...
Have a great one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14104291
> View attachment 14104293
> 
> 
> Think this strap / buckle combo is gonna be on for a while!! At least until the Toshi walnut arrives next month.


How much for this strap - and where did you buy it from, if I may ask?! Because I'd like me one for my "Me ne frego"...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Stunning...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Now in bronze....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for this info 
All Kavs I've seen, which are for sale was much more expensive. I wonder if all "new" Kavs does cost about 1.6k Euros?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Thx for this info
> All Kavs I've seen, which are for sale was much more expensive. I wonder if all "new" Kavs does cost about 1.6k Euros?


No, they don't. These are the newer/cheaper, easier to service lineup. They don't have the old custom, 'made by Michael' feel. Keep in mind, I own both Trigger 3's AND I like them. I don't know if they're worth what they cost, but I like them.

Most other Kavs are €1890 (bronze Trigger) up to €3790 (custom) directly from Kaventsmann. BUT... add the wait time, both trying to reach the man AND extended production time, import fees/VAT, strap (since, let's face it, the straps are not great, unless you buy through the US AD and then you get a Dobra) and if you're like me, need the Kavenstmann buckle that will set you back $301.77.

Now, add the paypal fees and the absolutely ridiculous Bay fees... (my fees last month were $1400 for two watches) and you arrive at the marked up prices you're seeing.

Kav's are a hard sell... most like them, but when it comes time to do the above process, many hold back or buy used... or just give up trying to get an order in... Ben, Clive, etc.

Not to mention Kav sales bring out all the scammers like Janpol, which is sooooo time consuming, it's just not even worth it.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Best Kaventsmann ever... Now even better.... No more screw bars!!!! 
(Have I said it before????)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ The first is always the best. You better be careful. I just saw your Hadal outside the hangar... he hears you say stuff like that and there won't be any trial separation... you'll come home and the house will be packed.

I promised the superiors... "less words". So here's today's bronze:


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i love the giant crown on all those Kaventsmanns


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ The first is always the best. You better be careful. I just saw your Hadal outside the hangar... he hears you say stuff like that and there won't be any trial separation... you'll come home and the house will be packed.
> 
> I promised the superiors... "less words". So here's today's bronze:


No jealousy between my KAV's...
I feel the same great love for both of them!








Remember them G???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> No jealousy between my KAV's...
> I feel the same great love for both of them!
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever... yunno, those two got out one night and killed a seiko monster. There were watch parts all over the closet... gruesome scene. They blamed it on the original Trigger, but I found a seiko spring bar under the Hadal; the sick bastard kept it as a trophy trinket! I had to separate them in this pic:










You say what you want... the jealousy is real. The jealousy is real.

I remember everything.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Best Kaventsmann ever... Now even better.... No more screw bars!!!!
> (Have I said it before????)
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... Not only holes in your pants (as I remember), even your boots got a bullet hole 
... Are those Panama Jacks? 

Nice watch too


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> No, they don't. These are the newer/cheaper, easier to service lineup. They don't have the old custom, 'made by Michael' feel. Keep in mind, I own both Trigger 3's AND I like them. I don't know if they're worth what they cost, but I like them.
> 
> Most other Kavs are €1890 (bronze Trigger) up to €3790 (custom) directly from Kaventsmann. BUT... add the wait time, both trying to reach the man AND extended production time, import fees/VAT, strap (since, let's face it, the straps are not great, unless you buy through the US AD and then you get a Dobra) and if you're like me, need the Kavenstmann buckle that will set you back $301.77.
> 
> ...


Thx for your detailed answers.
That makes sense. I did'nt noticed that 1.690€ was the price without VAT.
So, exchanging this in USD with VAT will make it to nearly 2.300 USD. Adding PayPal fees, shipping and that buckle... so yeah... costs are rising and rising fast.

For me it will last a long while till I might own such a wastefull piece of bronze... wastefull but so lovely 
... till then I delight myself by watching your KAVs - so more pictures please


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes did try to get hold of a Kav, had the money ready, and after seeing USMC’s shots, was sold on one.

But a series of unanswered E mails (Still haven’t had a reply) put me off to be honest.

Never feel like I should keep on trying to give someone my money if they don’t seem to want it.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Dude... Not only holes in your pants (as I remember), even your boots got a bullet hole
> ... Are those Panama Jacks?
> 
> Nice watch too


When you are inside of a plane with no power on during hot summer days..... you feel the need to get naked...
I try to stay decent... a few holes and rips are allowed 
No fancy boots.... construction boots, courtesy of Bombardier Aerospace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes did try to get hold of a Kav, had the money ready, and after seeing USMC's shots, was sold on one.
> 
> But a series of unanswered E mails (Still haven't had a reply) put me off to be honest.
> 
> Never feel like I should keep on trying to give someone my money if they don't seem to want it.


I second that, 
Exactly how I saw it.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Tutto sembra fantastico ... e la porsche ...? preferirei questo al salame, al provolone e agli orologi.


I work very hard.😄 
A man deserves a few luxuries in life. As you know G & Dobra. 
Have fun guys.
G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I little Zelos for the "felos" see what I did there... 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Whatever... yunno, those two got out one night and killed a seiko monster. There were watch parts all over the closet... gruesome scene. They blamed it on the original Trigger, but I found a seiko spring bar under the Hadal; the sick bastard kept it as a trophy trinket! I had to separate them in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I got the best ones... The MEANEST...

I also know someone that's waiting an order of a few KAV's.... Waiting for a long long time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I second that,
> Exactly how I saw it.
> G


I'm still trying ;(

Unlike you two I did have a few short replies from Michael. "Yes Ben. I will build your watch" but I was perhaps a bit more persistent (annoying) than you two. I hit him on Facebook. Instagram. His website. And ultimately from an email address I dug up. Even though I pretty much sent a blank check with no time frame... my last emails seem to have fallen on deaf ears.

If he decides to reply, I'll buy a custom from him. Only because I'm obsessed with the idea of my own one off Kav. But I'm not holding my breath. And in the meantime I will hopefully buy a used one. But I can see how most normal people would be thrown right off their Kav chase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Before I again went and worked for a large organisation I had my own business, and to be quite honest I am appalled when people operate like that!!

I know when I worked for myself how valuable my customers were to me, and How a bad experience will put them off, and once you lose them you will not get them back.

A very short sighted business model in my opinion.

But nuff said, back to more pictures of my grail watch, still on my wrist after 3 weeks.









Ps, never try to fold a rubber strap!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Before I again went and worked for a large organisation I had my own business, and to be quite honest I am appalled when people operate like that!!
> 
> I know when I worked for myself how valuable my customers were to me, and How a bad experience will put them off, and once you lose them you will not get them back.
> 
> ...


Blue on blue looks awesome!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

This Dial looks amazing and getting addicted to it is not a bad idea.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

For sure!!

The only bad idea was getting addicted to a watch that it is almost impossible to buy, at anything near sensible money that is.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> When you are inside of a plane with no power on during hot summer days..... you feel the need to get naked...
> I try to stay decent... a few holes and rips are allowed
> No fancy boots.... construction boots, courtesy of Bombardier Aerospace
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












... I have some questions... I truly hope this is just a language barrier thing... how do you say 'no fly list' in Romanian?

nici o listă de zbor

Yeah... nici o listă de zbor... wow man... just wow.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> ... I have some questions... I truly hope this is just a language barrier thing... how do you say 'no fly list' in Romanian?
> 
> nici o listă de zbor
> 
> Yeah... nici o listă de zbor... wow man... just wow.


Every day in Australia is hot. I have always resisted the urge to remove my pants while onboard a plane. I ALWAYS wait until I make it to the cab.

Shame...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ... I have some questions... I truly hope this is just a language barrier thing... how do you say 'no fly list' in Romanian?
> 
> nici o listă de zbor
> 
> Yeah... nici o listă de zbor... wow man... just wow.


When you're HOT, you're HOT..... And with this Hadal on my wrist... I'm HOT....Got it guys???? You define the meaning of "HOT"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Cracking Bronze.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> When you're HOT, you're HOT..... And with this Hadal on my wrist... I'm HOT....Got it guys???? You define the meaning of "HOT"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again... wow.

Gentlemen... from the mind of the greatest strap maker, leather-man, and aeronautical engineer I know... I present to you:

The ventilated boot.

Man... just leave the advertising of your products to the rest of us!! Boo, dude... F'ng boo.

((Although, can I get the 'COPY' stamp on my next strap?))


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Again... wow.
> 
> Gentlemen... from the mind of the greatest strap maker, leather-man, and aeronautical engineer I know... I present to you:
> 
> ...


Now if you just had some of those patinated copper socks to go with!! 








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Again... wow.
> 
> Gentlemen... from the mind of the greatest strap maker, leather-man, and aeronautical engineer I know... I present to you:
> 
> ...


You could choose any of those.... not COPY though.... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Man... million dollar idea!! You should make some custom steel-toed Dobra Moccasins for Bombadier... !! You can have that one for free, bro! I can get you a government contract on that one.

I know, I know.... "less words"

Today's Bronze:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You could choose any of those.... not COPY though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, dude... you've been holding out!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> View attachment 14114359


What are yours thoughts on that one now that you have had it for a while?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> What are yours thoughts on that one now that you have had it for a while?


well, I have another coming 
I think for bronze there is Ennebi and Kaventsmann and then everything else. I love my Trigger, it's a killer watch. It's the least accessible watch I own, yet more people comment on it than anything else I wear.

At this point the only watch I'd buy that wasn't Ennebi or Kaventsmann would be if Cavenago made a Bronzo Puro or maybe if I found an Anonimo Marlin or Magnum for way under market price.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK divers' club









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

A great weekend to everybody - let the patina develope


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helson port thingy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM and Cornish ale









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> OM and Cornish ale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch and a great combo with the strap...  Also that beverage looks really good right now!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

For all my Bronze Brothers that might like this bronze time piece.... sale it's on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> For all my Bronze Brothers that might like this bronze time piece.... sale it's on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw the email from them and was going to post. Got the green one since I have a lot of blue faces. Great price out the door with the discount code!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just saw the email from them and was going to post. Got the green one since I have a lot of blue faces. Great price out the door with the discount code!


Wish it was bigger......
44mm is way out of my comfort zone....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> For all my Bronze Brothers that might like this bronze time piece.... sale it's on


Thx - this case shape is so gorgeous as it is at the KAVs, but unfortunately the dial an handset are not my favorite ones


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

double post


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just saw the email from them and was going to post. Got the green one since I have a lot of blue faces. Great price out the door with the discount code!


Did you order the green one? Hope to see some real life pics soon ... maybe I change my mind and get one too 

edit:
Regarding their Instagram Site, the promo code "NESSIPROM" will reduce the price from 490USD to 441USD


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Russian









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Thx - this case shape is so gorgeous as it is at the KAVs, but unfortunately the dial an handset are not my favorite ones


Buy it and paint it after...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14114909


The best combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Did you order the green one? Hope to see some real life pics soon ... maybe I change my mind and get one too
> 
> edit:
> Regarding their Instagram Site, the promo code "NESSIPROM" will reduce the price from 490USD to 441USD


I did order the green one. As soon as I get it you know I'll be posting it here. Hopefully it won't take to long to ship and get here from overseas.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Buy it and paint it after...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think there is a real chance it could look cool? I mean makeing my own handpainted dial with a cool handset would be quite cool. But I'm new to the business  and don't own tools for removing dial and handset. Lume, paint and a pen would also be needed. A dial with the right size is missing too... 

Only thing I know for sure, is that my girl is going to kill me if I would spend hours and hours with watchtunning instead of studying 



MakaveliSK said:


> I did order the green one. As soon as I get it you know I'll be posting it here. Hopefully it won't take to long to ship and get here from overseas.


That would be cool  thx in advance.
Fortunately they do shipping for free (at least to most of the countries). They mentioned in should be done within the next two weeks with DHL.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Beefy..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns meteor









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itamar.gz1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 13904613


So!
How can i find this amazing 'strap'?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Some Russian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great russian i would say










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus cale









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Vdb..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Vdb..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The crown sits really well on that one. Nice!

You must have a room just full of watch boxes... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> The crown sits really well on that one. Nice!
> 
> You must have a room just full of watch boxes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes the advantage of being old and managing money well 

Now to sell a few..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Armida









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I thought with the new straps I have bought for the Bronzo I needed some more buckles, yeah right, but you can never have too many, as someone once said who lived in one room cos all the others were full of buckles.

These came from a company in Thailand, and I got them through Etsy, that it has to be said do have some different items on the books to those every where else.









Will stick them on a couple of straps and see how they look.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pleased with Them!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And before I get 100 pm’s, that’s left to right

Toshi antique leather, Gunny Caitlan 2 and another Toshi, walnut leather.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...It's Baseball Season again!





















































(& yea, too many pictures, & yea, Graham, of course, owned this Strap before me (it didn't fit around his wrist, or he'd probably still own it...) :-!
*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fits perfectly and looks awesome on that one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *...It's Baseball Season again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing! Love that watch especially with that strap and buckle combo. BTW... What buckle is that Gary?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Looks amazing! Love that watch especially with that strap and buckle combo. BTW... What buckle is that Gary?


*Thanks!....Buckle by "MadDog"*


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *...It's Baseball Season again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That patina dude 
is it done in accordance with the bio guidelines? ... so... bio-patina?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> That patina dude
> is it done in accordance with the bio guidelines? ... so... bio-patina?


I know huh!.."Just don't put it in your mouth"..

Generally I'm a natural Patina guy...but when I bought this one, the former owner, said he had used a "Bronze Ager" on it, & I don't really know what that is, but it was sooo nice I can't bring myself to remove it.

...Note: The Patina on the MadDog Buckle is entirely natural as I re-started that Fresh & Natural about 2 years ago.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead meteor









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

H2O Orca Bronze w Zeppelin Craft Leather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

This damn thing does not want to patina.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

konax said:


> This damn thing does not want to patina.


I give mine a rub down every morning before I shower (still have natural skin oils) , also there is a reason that your parents told you to wash behind your ears...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

konax said:


> This damn thing does not want to patina.


Brass or bronze? Brass patinas a lot slower than bronze. Also the type of bronze matters as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Brass or bronze? Brass patinas a lot slower than bronze. Also the type of bronze matters as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brass. I know how to force it, but don't want to rush things. Maybe later this year I'll get a chance to dip it in the sea a few times.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

konax said:


> Brass. I know how to force it, but don't want to rush things. Maybe later this year I'll get a chance to dip it in the sea a few times.


How long have you had it?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Since early December 2018. There is some very little darkening on the bezel, case sides and crown. I don't mind it taking its time though. I did some crazy stuff to make my Zelos get its shipwreck look and polished it back to mirror finish afterwards, but the slow natural patina feels just more satysfying in the long run. All of that makes steel watches soulless in comparison


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's my Zelos GW I purchased just before Thanksgiving 2018, so not far off, it is bronze btw. Naturally aging as well.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns skull thingy









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Love it!! Mine with some Montecristo cubans I just got. Smoking one tomorrow.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Love it!! Mine with some Montecristo cubans I just got. Smoking one tomorrow.


Damn, cigars look so tempting..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Love it!! Mine with some Montecristo cubans I just got. Smoking one tomorrow.


Killer watch. And such a killer strap. Every bronzo needs a Dobra!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Killer watch. And such a killer strap. Every bronzo needs a Dobra!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not wrong there Ben!!

Trouble is he lives in the wrong country, if he was still in his native Europe then the dreaded taxes that we have to pay on US imports wouldn't come into play.

Rip off Britain isn't just a made up title you know!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14140493


Will have to stick to the Spanish, unless he ever comes back for a vacation with a bag full of straps??

)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> You're not wrong there Ben!!
> 
> Trouble is he lives in the wrong country, if he was still in his native Europe then the dreaded taxes that we have to pay on US imports wouldn't come into play.
> 
> Rip off Britain isn't just a made up title you know!!


I hear you old mate. I'm pretty sure my great nation is one of the highest taxed on earth... every where I turn there is another jerk in a suit with his hand out. Relentless. Couple that with the dropping dollar, I think I have chosen the wrong hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

But at least you have Archibald Chesterfield the Turd to keep your spirits up!!

Oh and maybe you can tell me what the Ferk is going on with those horns???


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone had an Ancon Challenger? Considering the one for sale now. Seems like the Bangla case but in bronze. I’ve got a 7 inch wrist.

Best
Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> You're not wrong there Ben!!
> 
> Trouble is he lives in the wrong country, if he was still in his native Europe then the dreaded taxes that we have to pay on US imports wouldn't come into play.
> 
> Rip off Britain isn't just a made up title you know!!


Dobra lives in Canada ....
We're better than our southern neighbours.... Hockey I mean 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Has anyone had an Ancon Challenger? Considering the one for sale now. Seems like the Bangla case but in bronze. I've got a 7 inch wrist.
> 
> Best
> Neil


as you can imagine, vs internet pics the actual experience of owning a sub $1000 Asian bronze is rather disappointing. Save that money and put it toward something that doesn't feel like a big unenjoyable compromise.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> as you can imagine, vs internet pics the actual experience of owning a sub $1000 Asian bronze is rather disappointing. Save that money and put it toward something that doesn't feel like a big unenjoyable compromise.


Brother, you start sounding like a snob.... with all due respect there's more than Ennebi, Kaventsmann and Rolex on the market....
Us, the simple people we look for something more affordable.... something that won't bankrupt us....
No hard feelings.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My very affordable, very reliable and excellent good looking PONTVS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *...It's Baseball Season again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Pontvs' other brand!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes brother, Fonderia Navale by PONTVS 
They are SOLD OUT...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Bronze Sunday









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

2 bronze 1 brass happy...love the change up..








2 more different light.. 
Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Appollon..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I’ve had good experiences with <£500 Asian Bronze as well, if you look at the very first post on this thread that Maranez was actually under £200.

The cases are usually great, chunky and well made, the movements are reliable rugged Seiko, Base ETA or Miyota, all of which are fine, it’s only the dial detailing that shows the price bracket.

So don’t write them off completely as you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I’ve had good experiences with <£500 Asian Bronze as well, if you look at the very first post on this thread that Maranez was actually under £200.

The cases are usually great, chunky and well made, the movements are reliable rugged Seiko, Base ETA or Miyota, all of which are fine, it’s only the dial detailing that shows the price bracket.

So don’t write them off completely as you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I've had good experiences with <£500 Asian Bronze as well, if you look at the very first post on this thread that Maranez was actually under £200.
> 
> The cases are usually great, chunky and well made, the movements are reliable rugged Seiko, Base ETA or Miyota, all of which are fine, it's only the dial detailing that shows the price bracket.
> 
> So don't write them off completely as you might be pleasantly surprised.


So do you still have all 3, and forgive me if I asked before what method do prefer forced or all natural..?
That fist post was a while ago, beautiful too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Appollon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just missed one Steinhart Triton Limited Edition at an auction a couple of days before - and I'm still cryin'...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

konax said:


> This damn thing does not want to patina.


If it bothers you send it this way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> So do you still have all 3, and forgive me if I asked before what method do prefer forced or all natural..?
> That fist post was a while ago, beautiful too!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Was a while ago wasn't it and the thread is still active!!

No all three went, and have been replaced with others that have also gone, but I would still have another Maranez if I wasn't sworn to reduce my rotation now I have the grail.

I'm not a fan of the fake gold look that comes with new brass watches, so I give them a boiled egg breakfast to take the shine off, and then let the rest come in naturally.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Brother, you start sounding like a snob.... with all due respect there's more than Ennebi, Kaventsmann and Rolex on the market....
> Us, the simple people we look for something more affordable.... something that won't bankrupt us....
> No hard feelings.....


you know, I have never called anyone a name or thrown shade on any member's watch post here. I've expressed my opinion that it is better to save for one nice watch than own several crap watches. I am not the arbiter of what is right and wrong here, but I am entitled to express my opinion, which is probably shared by many who moved on to better watches. You called me a snob, which is reverse snobbery and doesn't place you on any sort of moral high ground, it just makes you the name caller you're accusing me of being.

Wear what you like, I do. For those of you thinking about sub $1000 Asian watches, there is a very high likelihood that you won't end up keeping them as you progress in this hobby. My advice to you is to make your watch dollars count and put them toward watches that you won't ever want to part with. That is my experience based on many, many watches that I no longer own. You can agree or not, and I respect that you may see this subject differently than I do. I won't get mad or make snarky posts about it if we don't concur.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> you know, I have never called anyone a name or thrown shade on any member's watch post here. I've expressed my opinion that it is better to save for one nice watch than own several crap watches. I am not the arbiter of what is right and wrong here, but I am entitled to express my opinion, which is probably shared by many who moved on to better watches. You called me a snob, which is reverse snobbery and doesn't place you on any sort of moral high ground, it just makes you the name caller you're accusing me of being.
> 
> Wear what you like, I do. For those of you thinking about sub $1000 Asian watches, there is a very high likelihood that you won't end up keeping them as you progress in this hobby. My advice to you is to make your watch dollars count and put them toward watches that you won't ever want to part with. That is my experience based on many, many watches that I no longer own. You can agree or not, and I respect that you may see this subject differently than I do. I won't get mad or make snarky posts about it if we don't concur.


See brother..... again.... you used the words "crappy watches"..... with this you hurt a lot of us..... we're here to have fun and to share our love for watches...
I've checked again.... the thread is being called "My bronze diver addiction" and not "My over 2000$ bronze diver addiction/ Asian divers not allowed"...
I bet there's a lot of members in the shadows that they don't post their "affordable" watches just because they are afraid off being "bullied"....
I came here to have fun, to share whatever watch I own no matter the price no matter the brand...

Oh, I have an other Fonderia Navale and one Invicta coming.... i know, cheap crap...i like watches because I like them not because of what they are worth.... that's a passion my friend! 
Again no hard feelings and I apologize in front of our friends here on this wonderful thread for this maybe unpleasant discussion...

One more picture with a "crappy watch" that I LOVE !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

To me it's not about the cost at all. Price to value does not always equate .

Most watch parts are made in the east now anyway so to poo poo watches made in the east is futile at best, not to say bordering on racist.

Please let's not criticise others for what they wear as it ruins this thread.

Right, now I've got that off my chest, I'm going to wear a maranez and watch match of the day ..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

last I'll say about it. Let's say you drink microbrews and you make the comment that Busch Light is crap. Let's say that I am a Busch Light drinker. I know that Busch Light is crap, but I don't mind it and it's affordable. Your comment is not going to make me defensive or change the fact that I am headed to the store later for some more Busch Light. 

My original post was directed to someone asking about an Ancon Challenger, which I have owned. I have used web forums on many topics since the genesis of web forums. Forums are an outstanding place to get information from people who have firsthand knowledge and experience about something I want to know more about. I take what I want and leave the rest. If you think I'm a bad f74 citizen, usenet back in the day would have made your head spin.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> last I'll say about it. Let's say you drink microbrews and you make the comment that Busch Light is crap. Let's say that I am a Busch Light drinker. I know that Busch Light is crap, but I don't mind it and it's affordable. Your comment is not going to make me defensive or change the fact that I am headed to the store later for some more Busch Light.
> 
> My original post was directed to someone asking about an Ancon Challenger, which I have owned. I have used web forums on many topics since the genesis of web forums. Forums are an outstanding place to get information from people who have firsthand knowledge and experience about something I want to know more about. I take what I want and leave the rest. If you think I'm a bad f74 citizen, usenet back in the day would have made your head spin.


Ha ha ha, is not your opinion...... just the words you use....








Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

One of the best things about the cheaper watches is, you can wear em for a while, and when your bored you generally have no issues flipping them for close to the same price you paid. And you May have tried a style or size of watch that you may not have otherwise. 

This is not the case with others. I know if I tried to flip my kav, or model 50 that it could take months. And if you don’t don’t the right buyer your likely to lose a chunk of change. 

There are Pros and cons to both ends of the spectrum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not an addiction yet but close. First bronze watch Zelos Mako 2. Have my Ventus Mori 4 but it's brass.

Enjoy the rest of the day:-!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

mlankton said:


> you know, I have never called anyone a name or thrown shade on any member's watch post here. I've expressed my opinion that it is better to save for one nice watch than own several crap watches. I am not the arbiter of what is right and wrong here, but I am entitled to express my opinion, which is probably shared by many who moved on to better watches. You called me a snob, which is reverse snobbery and doesn't place you on any sort of moral high ground, it just makes you the name caller you're accusing me of being.
> 
> Wear what you like, I do. For those of you thinking about sub $1000 Asian watches, there is a very high likelihood that you won't end up keeping them as you progress in this hobby. My advice to you is to make your watch dollars count and put them toward watches that you won't ever want to part with. That is my experience based on many, many watches that I no longer own. You can agree or not, and I respect that you may see this subject differently than I do. I won't get mad or make snarky posts about it if we don't concur.


Try to come between me and any of my sub $1000 Asian bronze babies, now, or 20 years from now, and see what happens...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies for not posting for a week or so,polluce on MN strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok we’ll let you off this once!!

But don’t let it happen again ok.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze plus Titanium..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC18*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ARMIDA A1 BRONZE45


































*


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

This isn't my watch nor is it my photo, but comes from the Zelos web site, and was just announced today as "ready to buy". It should feed somebody's bronze addiction as it's a real stunner IMHO.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

... Though I am sporting bronze again today in a "vertically brushed" Blue "Indy" from Zoretto, or is it Soweto. A blue with many hues.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> *HEROIC18*


Damn, that's a beauty!! You've been holding out on us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave.





















BALWB01


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann bronze Titanium









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Extraordinary! aluminium case/bronze dial?
Is this a one off?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Simon said:


> Extraordinary! aluminium case/bronze dial?
> Is this a one off?


Yes, been lucky, got 2 immelmann one offs now 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green today


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14143123
> 
> 
> View attachment 14143125
> ...


Amazingly fresh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> Bronze Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, can you tell me where could I get a similar leather strap to the one on your Gruppo Gamma!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14151691
> View attachment 14151695


 Again with that strap that's killing me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*^^Great Bronze Collection DMCBanshee!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma N-19A (Blue Dial) on Europelli Baseball Glove Leather



































*


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ditto, on a great collection, DMCBanshee! 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DMC you are the bronze master!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

ATHOS, PORTHOS and ARAMIS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> ATHOS, PORTHOS and ARAMIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patina on the nessi looks great. Quite the stable you have there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze / SS Mokume Gane, black mother pearl dial and black ceramic bezel with a beaver tail strap / carbon buckle & bronze tongue.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

rafy1 ; that is Saweet!! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *^^Great Bronze Collection DMCBanshee!*


Thanks my friend!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back in the game with this very nice Ancon Challenger. Lots of Italian DNA in this micro. Thinking of removing the print so I can see it change... heresy?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bronze CW


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok I did it: flour, salt and vinegar
Before 








After








George's Strap was made for this

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Does 30ATM count? New to me and will get wet at the beach tomorrow. Excited to see what happens.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New from Kaventsmann, a one off model with purple dial, specially made so you can bend your wrist. Would look great on you Dobra.








Seeriuuuusley 







Enjoy the weekend guys,
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> New from Kaventsmann, a one off model with purple dial, specially made so you can bend your wrist. Would look great on you Dobra.
> View attachment 14157847
> 
> 
> ...


G, i imagine wearing this at the beach..... Jealousy all around me bro 
Have a great one guys !

Sopra tutti siamo noi.....BRONZE addicted







(please don't pay attention to the strap..... had nothing ready for this bad boy...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> New from Kaventsmann, a one off model with purple dial, specially made so you can bend your wrist. Would look great on you Dobra.
> View attachment 14157847
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh man... I started reading and got excited about the new Kav... cruel.

Yours is looking good mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Stop buying bronze buckles NOW!!

I noticed that the bronze Ancon buckle was scraping a little of the color off my green leather strap so I reluctantly put on my green Borealis. Looks great right?








Then remembered something about torching steel watch buckles. The stainless steel buckle I had on my Vesire was my guinea pig. 
Before








After








Simply heat on a gas stove at the tips of the flame for a few minutes. I kept the buckle moving back and forth not to develop hot spots. Check it frequently as you can purple it by overheating. Do the buckle separately from the tang. The tang goes quickly.tools needed: gas stove, pliers or multi-tool.

Winning!!
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Stop buying bronze buckles NOW!!
> 
> I noticed that the bronze Ancon buckle was scraping a little of the color off my green leather strap so I reluctantly put on my green Borealis. Looks great right?
> 
> ...


I would love to see that next to a watch, I've been thinking about doing that to a Meranom shark mesh bracelet..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14155961
> View attachment 14155965


Top buckle, top strap, top watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

A friend ordered this via Bucherer in Zurich and picked it up for me in late 2018. I finally made it from NYC to London to receive in person. My first bronze!









Instagram: nycwatchbloke


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

hbr245b said:


> A friend ordered this via Bucherer in Zurich and picked it up for me in late 2018. I finally made it from NYC to London to receive in person. My first bronze!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on a beautiful watch (had the Black Bay Bronze myself and I liked it very much)! Please be sure to show us how the patina develops. Enjoy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Goblin77 said:


> This one is live now. Just a little about 300 bucks
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=Vltimatvm


Does somebody know the owner of this initiative?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Fozzaru said:


> Does somebody know the owner of this initiative?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It didn't make it over the line. And to be honest, the design was, well a bit meh. Really didn't differentiate itself from the rest of the now quite crowded bronzo market.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Maranez..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just ...... DESIRABLE......
Talking about the watch not the wrist....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Habring, Vuarnet and Choice Bros. APA......nice way to spend a day 
The patina seems to have settled, and I like it


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> That's just ...... DESIRABLE......
> Talking about the watch not the wrist....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, seems I've got a few gym sessions to go before I can have wrists like yours 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Honk Kong divers club









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14162337
> View attachment 14162339
> View attachment 14162341


Put mine on leather as well


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Really nice YAnkeexpress 
Love the way the skindiver wears, it looks great with almost any combo.
Cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs Nessi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Pontvs Nessi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks damn Sexy Dobra!!!! Did you use LOS to get that patina?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Looks damn Sexy Dobra!!!! Did you use LOS to get that patina?


Thanks bro,
I've used one boiled eggs treatment and one ammonia treatment plus an artistic scrub with some scotch brite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Well not sure what bronze this is or maybe because it's polished but the beach did little to change the appearance.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

clarencek said:


> Well not sure what bronze this is or maybe because it's polished but the beach did little to change the appearance.


Website says.... CuNs8.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

How did you administer, fume, dip or rub? Just curious.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> How did you administer, fume, dip or rub? Just curious..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Brother, if the question was addressed to me... Boiled eggs, after, Ammonia fumes.... let's say one hour maybe.... Take it out and gently rub with scotch brite and soap ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Brother, if the question was addressed to me... Boiled eggs, after, Ammonia fumes.... let's say one hour maybe.... Take it out and gently rub with scotch brite and soap ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, sorry I was referring to the gent with the Borealis, but tips from you are always welcome 
Those are awesome btw! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Brother, if the question was addressed to me... Boiled eggs, after, Ammonia fumes.... let's say one hour maybe.... Take it out and gently rub with scotch brite and soap ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a great job mate. Graham would be proud... the scotch brite made all the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

clarencek said:


> Well not sure what bronze this is or maybe because it's polished but the beach did little to change the appearance.


How did you administer, fume, dip or rub? Just curious..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze bezel, crown guards, buckle and tongue only for my K1 in meeting mode


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Italian..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Added a new green rubber strap to this today....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chemistry again today.....
Vinegar, boiled eggs and 30 min of Ammonia....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Chemistry again today.....
> Vinegar, boiled eggs and 30 min of Ammonia....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!! My fonderia navale should be at my front door tomorrow so I'll have to experiment once the virgin bronze newness wears off. So stoked!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Ugh... Dup. Might as well post a pic!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Meteor Hammerhead









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Just a recycled pic from another thread...the no date watch one...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Chemistry again today.....
> Vinegar, boiled eggs and 30 min of Ammonia....
> Fonderia Navale....


*Very Very Nice Dobra! Love the edges too! These "Gondars" are fun to play with! ....Natural -vs- Forced Patina: The Great Debate! :-!*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


> *Very Very Nice Dobra! Love the edges too! These "Gondars" are fun to play with! ....Natural -vs- Forced Patina: The Great Debate! :-!*


Thanks brother,
I don't think you could reach that patina naturally..... anyways I'm not equipped with that amount of patience..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Thanks brother,
> I don't think you could reach that patina naturally..... anyways I'm not equipped with that amount of patience..[/QUOTE]
> 
> [B][I]...And Brothers we are! We're in 2 different parts of the World, simultaneously working on the same watch...
> ...


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

This just came in. Very mixed feelings about it but it's very comfortable on my 6.75" wrists. It lays very flat and must be maybe 13 mm in height. 
Operating the crown is weird since you kind of have to flip the watch upside down. 
But it's a very comfy watch. Will wear it for a week and see how it goes. Might do a little LoS on it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Beat the dome..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Beat the dome..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if you ever get bored with that one!!

Might break my fast on account of that glass!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

If Seiko made bronze..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Look on this as a sort of half way house for recovering addicts.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I got my Fonderia Navale (Pontvs) bronzo in yesterday as well. It is a really comfortable watch on both the leather and the rubber and it looks like it is going to patina really nice. The lugs are a little short so I couldn't get a few of my other thick bands to fit but I'll have a solution coming soon. The bronze is so bright so I apologize if I blind anyone.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

LowIQ said:


>


*That's really a Great Pic! :-! *


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> I got my Fonderia Navale (Pontvs) bronzo in yesterday as well. It is a really comfortable watch on both the leather and the rubber and it looks like it is going to patina really nice. The lugs are a little short so I couldn't get a few of my other thick bands to fit but I'll have a solution coming soon. The bronze is so bright so I apologize if I blind anyone.


Congrats brother! Looks great on you!
Too bad for me that they don't come bigger....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Congrats brother! Looks great on you!
> Too bad for me that they don't come bigger....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking... Thumb ring... Big toe ring. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dyon868 (Sep 9, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Another "Not a Diver" but...Grail!
> 
> View attachment 5336058


I want!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

clarencek said:


>


Looking good. LOS or Egg?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Appollon









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Heres another Patina Now Removed Project..
My Helson Shark Diver Bronze 45mm ETA: Not sure, but I think it was a "Forced" Patina when I acquired this piece, beautiful though, but the bezel was a more Brown color and some areas just seemed to rub, & wipe off a little too easily for me..so, we'll just start again, this time "Naturally". It's always fun to play around & watch that "Tina grow again! b-)

"Before"









"After"


















Cheers! :-!*


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Enjoying this watch a little more each day. I don't think I have the patience to let this patina au naturel...might try a quick LOS treatment this weekend.... Or tonight. 

FYI... For anyone else that got one, I noticed the crown was a little hard to thread and felt gritty. I used to old dental floss trick on the threads and it's buttery smooth now.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

MakaveliSK said:


> Looking good. LOS or Egg?


LoS.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

LoS finally worked after submerging it for two minutes.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MOP plus chronograph..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14177103


----------



## Dyon868 (Sep 9, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14177103


WOW!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some PAM..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

I just bought a brass Helson, and I can tell a bronze is not far off. And I don't want to take your question sideways, but why is bronze considered more " high end" than brass. To me most look the same ? Thanks


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

A little LOS treatment then a short Ammonia treatment. Came out good so far... Might run do it one more time.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Moray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DMC let's have some food 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Does look inviting!! But I'm on a dust diet for 10 weeks till we go on a med cruise with RCCL!!

And on those ships, man those Americans can eat!!! So need to lose 5 stone so I can eat it back on in 2 weeks.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Orca skull..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDSSN (Nov 4, 2018)

My Fellow Watch Enthusiasts,

I shine my watch Zelos Hammerhead Bronze Submarine Edition with ordinary bottled lemon juice. It had been working fine until today when after I took it out of the bath after 10-15 minutes like I have been (I tape off the lume on the bezel to protect it) only to find large areas silver in color, as if the tin is showing.

I have taken no further action until I find out why it is silver. I am seriously hoping it is not permanent!

Attached are pictures. The silver is not as apparent as with the naked eye.

If anybody has any advice, it would be GREATLY appreciated! This watch is very special to me.

-John D.


----------



## JDSSN (Nov 4, 2018)

My Fellow Watch Enthusiasts,

I shine my watch Zelos Hammerhead Bronze Submarine Edition with ordinary bottled lemon juice. It had been working fine until today when after I took it out of the bath after 10-15 minutes like I have been (I tape off the lume on the bezel to protect it) only to find large areas silver in color, as if the tin is showing.

I have taken no further action until I find out why it is silver. I am seriously hoping it is not permanent!

Attached are pictures. The silver is not as apparent as with the naked eye.

If anybody has any advice, it would be GREATLY appreciated! This watch is very special to me.

-John D.
View attachment 14183897


----------



## JDSSN (Nov 4, 2018)

Forgive my clumsy photo uploads but I had technical difficulties.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My Bronze/Brass collection. The Heroic 18 and Zelos Hammerhead are out of commission but they should be back up and running soon.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

JDSSN said:


> My Fellow Watch Enthusiasts,
> 
> I shine my watch Zelos Hammerhead Bronze Submarine Edition with ordinary bottled lemon juice. It had been working fine until today when after I took it out of the bath after 10-15 minutes like I have been (I tape off the lume on the bezel to protect it) only to find large areas silver in color, as if the tin is showing.
> 
> ...


Did yoy try giving it a polish? I had the same thing happen to my hammerhead and I used a Goddards polish cloth after a tooth paste scrubbing and it came back to a shiny bronze. Then again.. I did a LOS treatment on my hammerhead and ruined it. Hence why it is out of commission. I am wet sanding it until I get a shiny polish.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine Tuesday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Really liking how light plays on this.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Delivered today:

Cobra de Calibre Crossfire with Chocolate dial, solid bronze bezel lumed. Sorry for poor light.



















View attachment 14186749


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

24 hours and already darkening


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some maranez..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK divers' club









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some maranez









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not on wrist.. But a patina update !









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got it today, will see for patina...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Cograts volgofmr, mines 3 days old:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

JDSSN said:


> My Fellow Watch Enthusiasts,
> 
> I shine my watch Zelos Hammerhead Bronze Submarine Edition with ordinary bottled lemon juice. It had been working fine until today when after I took it out of the bath after 10-15 minutes like I have been (I tape off the lume on the bezel to protect it) only to find large areas silver in color, as if the tin is showing.
> 
> ...





JDSSN said:


> My Fellow Watch Enthusiasts,
> 
> I shine my watch Zelos Hammerhead Bronze Submarine Edition with ordinary bottled lemon juice. It had been working fine until today when after I took it out of the bath after 10-15 minutes like I have been (I tape off the lume on the bezel to protect it) only to find large areas silver in color, as if the tin is showing.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think that looks great! Hell, it's bronze and as such, the more abstract the patina, the better!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

diveable virgin CuSn8


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

BalooSD said:


> diveable virgin CuSn8
> 
> View attachment 14195143


What is this? Looks awesome


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

clarencek said:


> What is this? Looks awesome


Steel Dive. Grabbed it because I liked the bronze San Martin field watches but didn't want a sterile dial, and this popped up at a lower price. Seller is bjbjcs on ebay. Came with orange isofrane-style strap and an extra black rubber strap, but I like it on the canvas from my Obris Morgan Nautilus.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Yema Superman Heritage in bronze 39 and 41mm on Kickstarter now:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> Yema Superman Heritage in bronze 39 and 41mm on Kickstarter now:
> 
> View attachment 14195359


Yeah... Watching this for days now. But I'm not keen if it would work for me. There're some small facts which I mislike. I'm looking for more robust and more chunky watches.. 
For sure is that I'll regret it somedays that I did not regret it for this price..

Is anybody on board at kickstarter?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The Russian..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns meteor









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

San Martin


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus Cale









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Better wear Mako:-d


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

New Tudor BB Bronze slate-grey


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey !
For those who never find a size comparison between the Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 38mm vs 43mm ...both in bronze.

Bought the 43mm about a year ago... I find it a bit large and I never find good photo to compare it with the 38mm... I was lucky enough to be able to buy the 38mm version. I just received it today. I was surprised by the small size and the wrist feeling.. even if I tend to downsize my watches under 42mm, I find it a bit small (roughly 7.25 inches flat wrist).

I must say that even if I can appreciate the design of some, I don't like those big bronze we often see here (no offense, just a matter of taste ..and wrist size). 

I'll give it a chance, but right know, it feel too small. What you guys think ? 

PS: sorry for the crappy photos.. cannot wait.. I'll take better one later..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DTDiver said:


> Hey !
> For those who never find a size comparison between the Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 38mm vs 43mm ...both in bronze.
> 
> Bought the 43mm about a year ago... I find it a bit large and I never find good photo to compare it with the 38mm... I was lucky enough to be able to buy the 38mm version. I just received it today. I was surprised by the small size and the wrist feeling.. even if I tend to downsize my watches under 42mm, I find it a bit small (roughly 7.25 inches flat wrist).
> ...


43mm wins.....

on my 7.5 inch wrist the 43 is perfect.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DTDiver;...Also if I were you I would try a shot in the mirror of both, I think the 43mm looks fine. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

DTDiver said:


> Hey !
> For those who never find a size comparison between the Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 38mm vs 43mm ...both in bronze.


43mm 100%...the 38mm looks to dainty on your wrist. AWESOME patina on the 43mm btw!

Here is my 43mm on my 7 - 1/2 wrist.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got my Heroic 18 back after getting a partial service on it. There was bronze shards in the movement from it not being cleaned properly before being assembled. 

I decided to clean it...then I decided to clean it some more and then polish it. I need sunglasses to look at it now! Not sure what kind of patina I am going to do or just leave it the way it is and maybe polish the swirls out a little more.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Armida









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> Hey !
> For those who never find a size comparison between the Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 38mm vs 43mm ...both in bronze.
> 
> Bought the 43mm about a year ago... I find it a bit large and I never find good photo to compare it with the 38mm... I was lucky enough to be able to buy the 38mm version. I just received it today. I was surprised by the small size and the wrist feeling.. even if I tend to downsize my watches under 42mm, I find it a bit small (roughly 7.25 inches flat wrist).
> ...


I have a slightly larger wrist than you and between the two would definitely go for the 43mm myself. Your ideal size would likely be 40-42, so one is too big and the other too small. 40 or 41 would be your Goldielocks size, but it doesn't exist. Stick with whichever you think looks and feels better on you. 38mm isn't terribly small for your wrist, and it might just take some getting used to. You can probably pull off either one.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

PetrosD said:


> I have a slightly larger wrist than you and between the two would definitely go for the 43mm myself. Your ideal size would likely be 40-42, so one is too big and the other too small. 40 or 41 would be your Goldielocks size, but it doesn't exist. Stick with whichever you think looks and feels better on you. 38mm isn't terribly small for your wrist, and it might just take some getting used to. You can probably pull off either one.


You totally right !

I'll give a try to the 38mm ...days, maybe weeks to see if it grows on me. I'll probably force patina in order to have a fair combat ! But one day or another, one of them will have to be sell.

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just got my Heroic 18 back after getting a partial service on it. There was bronze shards in the movement from it not being cleaned properly before being assembled.
> 
> I decided to clean it...then I decided to clean it some more and then polish it. I need sunglasses to look at it now! Not sure what kind of patina I am going to do or just leave it the way it is and maybe polish the swirls out a little more.


That Heroic is one of my favorites one.
Every time I think of my blue Diver Legend, I regret selling it. If there weren't those Mercedes-hands, it'll be the perfect watch to me

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Hey !
> For those who never find a size comparison between the Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 38mm vs 43mm ...both in bronze.
> 
> Bought the 43mm about a year ago... I find it a bit large and I never find good photo to compare it with the 38mm... I was lucky enough to be able to buy the 38mm version. I just received it today. I was surprised by the small size and the wrist feeling.. even if I tend to downsize my watches under 42mm, I find it a bit small (roughly 7.25 inches flat wrist).
> ...


Thanks for that comparison 
For myself I wear a small 39mm watch and a chunky bronze one.
It feels sometimes way of strange to strap the small one on my wrist, after I'd wore the big one for days. But after some hours the small one feels AND looks fine to me.
I often read that the smaller watches would give you a more vintage feeling.

So, I would wear the 38mm for some days in a row without touching the 43mm. I bet after two or three days it'll feel fine.
Addition reason is that right now you have both at once - test it before you regret selling the wrong one.

Have fun with this great watch 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Very glad to see you back mate... it's been a little vanilla in here.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Welcome baack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnyiliev (May 22, 2019)

It ain't much, but there is SOME patina too


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Coffee time









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis belle









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

johnyiliev said:


> It ain't much, but there is SOME patina too


This Sideview is so sexy 



USMC0321 said:


>


Nice to have you back. We need more chunky watches here 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice of you to show up.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Nice of you to show up.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Nice of you to show up.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, your tardiness is excused only by your extraordinary choice of cigar. Look at you with the Aging Room. Damn.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Actually, your tardiness is excused only by your extraordinary choice of cigar. Look at you with the Aging Room. Damn.


Wanted to say the same thing about you but then I saw your "bracelet"..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


What is the bracelet? Looks rather nice.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

DTDiver said:


> Hey !
> For those who never find a size comparison between the Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 38mm vs 43mm ..r..


Did you force the patina on the 43? If so, how. Looks great. Mine seems to have plataued, but I'm going to get into some seawater in Hawaii next month.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What is the bracelet? Looks rather nice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Picked them up off the bay a couple years back. You'll be seeing a lot more of them since it's already 112° here.


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze 









Stevral Megalodon









Zelos Abyss 2









Kaventsmann Trigger Fish 2 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Gondar by Fonderia Navale, a great timepiece!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bronze buckle, Brass Nessi...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chilling in bed 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## shoumama (Mar 16, 2018)

Diaper time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

shoumama said:


> Diaper time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't find that in the diaper! But if you did, the next time it needs changing give me a call and I'll do it! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

newer watches have turned moldy green while the patina on this one seems to be taking its time...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca on desert-safari strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Maintenance work on our central heating system, nice new shiny copper pipes....plus a new filter to prevent (hopefully) chalk building up again.......









Glad I am done....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Friday and thank goodness!




















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


That one would look even better with a bronze face. Nice patina job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> That one would look even better with a bronze face. Nice patina job
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the new cerakote dials; I'm happy he went back to CuSn12 since it's easy to create that oil-rubbed finish.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


There's the bronze face... awesome watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazersbill (Nov 20, 2018)

Great bronze trio you got. The good the bad and the naked


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is this the new version, that is in the shop at the moment? Looks great 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Is this the new version, that is in the shop at the moment? Looks great
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Yes, it's the Trigger 3... not bad, just different from the originals. Once you accept the change, you can appreciate it for what it is; a balance between an Ennebi and a UTS.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Very nice I don't remember seeing that one..

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice I don't remember seeing that one..
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've got a couple Oriuolo's but I don't wear them. I like Ennebi's on Natos to make them higher on the wrist, but it's a shame to coverup the caseback on these:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow! 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! I've got a couple Oriuolo's but I don't wear them. I like Ennebi's on Natos to make them higher on the wrist, but it's a shame to coverup the caseback on these:


Oh my GOD!!!!!!
Send me your address...... let me know when you're out.... I promise i won't make a mess..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i believe all the amazing engraving on the Oriuolos is made by hand by Master Mauro Bandinelli. I've also seen some of his wonderfull work on some engraved bronze dials. He is for sure part of the "magic" of the Ennebi brand


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Oh my GOD!!!!!!
> Send me your address...... let me know when you're out.... I promise i won't make a mess..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's an easier way... you have my address. Come down, drink and smoke by the pool, and I'll load you up with a Kaventsmann / Ennebi / Panerai care package. Done. Hell, might as well have the Indian at this point; won't be riding that again.

No one has to get all shot-up and we don't have to dig any holes near Vegas.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000n


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> There's an easier way... you have my address. Come down, drink and smoke by the pool, and I'll load you up with a Kaventsmann / Ennebi / Panerai care package. Done. Hell, might as well have the Indian at this point; won't be riding that again.
> 
> No one has to get all shot-up and we don't have to dig any holes near Vegas.


Nahhhh, I'll skip the Indian though.... I heard that riding bikes could be a little bit dangerous... a friend of mine recently had a "minor", life threatening incident with a motorcycle..... So I'm good with that, on the other hand that pool-smoke-Watch part sounds good to me...
You know how to use a gun??????
My gear for a beautiful sunny Sunday.......at work








Have a great one my watchaholics friends!
Just realized I'm on the Bronze thread... so here's the last evening bronzo...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Nahhhh, I'll skip the Indian though.... I heard that riding bikes could be a little bit dangerous... a friend of mine recently had a "minor", life threatening incident with a motorcycle..... So I'm good with that, on the other hand that pool-smoke-Watch part sounds good to me...
> You know how to use a gun??????
> My gear for a beautiful sunny Sunday.......at work


Whatever... not that dangerous... come to find out, I didn't really 'need' two arms all this time. Yeah, I shot a couple times in the cub scouts.

I approve of the plan; keep a bin of parts by the old workstation to rummage around in if someone walks by. Is your steel bracelet in there??


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Whatever... not that dangerous... come to find out, I didn't really 'need' two arms all this time. Yeah, I shot a couple times in the cub scouts.
> 
> I approve of the plan; keep a bin of parts by the old workstation to rummage around in if someone walks by. Is your steel bracelet in there??


Cub scouts......








Bracelet? What steel bracelet???? If you want it, it's all yours..... guess bike riding changed your vision about leather straps....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Bracelet? What steel bracelet???? If you want it, it's all yours..... guess bike riding changed your vision about leather straps....


No, Just my ability to buckle them


----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Yeah it's an addiction that we all seem to have ....BAD!!! And I don't see it stopping any time soon. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Messing around with my Ancon and a green bottle I silvered in my chem lab

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Messing around with my Ancon and a green bottle I silvered in my chem lab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch! Interesting do you have a "before" comparison of the bottle?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't have a "before" of that bottle handy but I do of this bourbon bottle I silvered. I think it turned out amazing. I'm thinking of starting a little Etsy business on the side... I can't find anything else out there like this
Before








After








Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cool thanks!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Triggerfish









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

King Hadal, the second....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

After 2 weeks on not being able to post, could not connect to server, 
I am back.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some seal









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Some seal


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Love these pics guys. Got a question about patina. Are there different ways that the cases are made to affect how the patina occurs? For example, I see certain watches with more patina than others. I guess what I’m asking is if I bought two different bronze watches from two different manufacturers, and exposed them to the exact same elements that would cause oxidation, would patina develop at the same rate?

On a side note I love the forced patina that was done on the Oris CB that I see always come up on google.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Jpstepancic said:


> Love these pics guys. Got a question about patina. Are there different ways that the cases are made to affect how the patina occurs? For example, I see certain watches with more patina than others. I guess what I'm asking is if I bought two different bronze watches from two different manufacturers, and exposed them to the exact same elements that would cause oxidation, would patina develop at the same rate?
> 
> On a side note I love the forced patina that was done on the Oris CB that I see always come up on google.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they are made from the same type of bronze alloy (e.g. CuSn8), they should develop patina the same (or at least very similar) way.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Isn't rust patina too?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> Isn't rust patina too?


Oh it is...... here in Quebec most of our cars are patinated.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Iron rusts, copper, brass, Bronze, corrode. So if iron is mixed in with the others the iron will rust away and the rest will be like a spunge and collapse or break down. 
I just Googled the info, im only as correct as Google. Just sayin. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Italian police..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Friday and thank goodness!
> View attachment 14212845
> View attachment 14212855
> View attachment 14212859
> ...


Is that forced patina or natural? That Invicta turned out really nice.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

PetrosD;.. Thanks I think it turned out well too! I did force it, some people don't like the "green look" but I was trying to get it! It was the 4th time and the 3rd method that achieved the look I wanted. Don't ask which one because it was about a year ago, I'm a bit foggy on the recipe, I need to write it down as I go, I guess!
I did have one mess up, the bezel insert was touching the lid of the container at the "25" mark and discolored a bit. I my get another affordable and try it again soon.... Thanks again for the compliment!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New arrival. Raven Defender brass


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Watch kinda day


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Joining in on the cheapo Invicta bandwagon... This was forced with a bit of egg, and a 20 second dip into LOS.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

entropism said:


> Joining in on the cheapo Invicta bandwagon... This was forced with a bit of egg, and a 20 second dip into LOS.
> 
> View attachment 14226687
> 
> ...


Good job, looks great! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

PAM homage. Doppy forgot to set the date 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On my way to an interview..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK divers'









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Patina development on a polished Hammerhead.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

konax said:


> Patina development on a polished Hammerhead.


That looks really nice.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with this one today


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening bronze


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine time









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bronze watch, bronze buckle, bronze-ish cigar....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some skull









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez, watching world cup cricket..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bathyscaphe 100









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Some bronze, some brass.... And a little bit of leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Some bronze, some brass.... And a little bit of leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your straps are awesome. Where's the buckle from?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Your straps are awesome. Where's the buckle from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!
Buckle is a Maddog.... Have it from Graham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Some bronze, some brass.... And a little bit of leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pics have reached level 10. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Your pics have reached level 10. Well done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha!
Thanks mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some maranez..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Incoming..... THUNDER, creation of Piotr Chrzaszcz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Materials shopping with Seiko this morning, now back to bronze, defender again today


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Incoming..... THUNDER, creation of Piotr Chrzaszcz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome Dobra.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Incoming..... THUNDER, creation of Piotr Chrzaszcz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is Piotr?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Incoming..... THUNDER, creation of Piotr Chrzaszcz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastico!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Who is Piotr?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


A polish watchmaker..... established in USA.
You could find his watches at Militarewatch.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Incoming..... THUNDER, creation of Piotr Chrzaszcz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, you're joking.
Is it that one from the seller from (was it India?)
and that's handmade?

Was looking at it some month ago, but hadn't the funds for playing this game.

Please stay up to date with us regarding that beauty beast 
Nice one you got there...

edit:
okay, I didn't read until the newest post. Got it - it's from a polish United States men


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Bro, you're joking.
> Is it that one from the seller from (was it India?)
> and that's handmade?
> 
> ...


Thanks brother! I'll keep everyone updated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The Russian..










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Fresh off the boat, already has some patina, can't wait to get some more at the lake


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Fresh off the boat, already has some patina, can't wait to get some more at the lake
> 
> View attachment 14239893


i find it speeds things up if you take the plastic off. YMMV


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Incoming..... THUNDER, creation of Piotr Chrzaszcz


Very nice! I've had a few of these; haven't worn this one much over the last year, but no complaints!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Today's bronze (for now)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol I literally just took delivery of the watch at work, I'll play with it a bit more tonight



taike said:


> i find it speeds things up if you take the plastic off. YMMV


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Today's bronze (for now)


Beautiful.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Incoming..... THUNDER, creation of Piotr Chrzaszcz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build - me want one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fozzaru said:


> Nice build - me want one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the look of that new one Dobra! I hope he keeps the face like that. It looks amazing.

What are the specs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Welcome back William,
Haven't seen you here in ages.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I love the look of that new one Dobra! I hope he keeps the face like that. It looks amazing.
> 
> What are the specs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Face will stay the same....
Now,specs: Big, Chunky, Beefy ..... oh, Bronze and 24mm at the lugs
Pretty impressive, right????
I'll give you more Info when it'll arrive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Face will stay the same....
> Now,specs: Big, Chunky, Beefy ..... oh, Bronze and 24mm at the lugs
> Pretty impressive, right????
> I'll give you more Info when it'll arrive
> ...


I'll be looking out for that one.

How are you hiding all these new watches from your wife??

Have a great night 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I'll be looking out for that one.
> 
> How are you hiding all these new watches from your wife??
> 
> ...


No hiding, she'll find them anyway....
She could smell a watch a few miles away....she's that good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Fresh off the boat, already has some patina, can't wait to get some more at the lake
> 
> View attachment 14239893


How is the quality of this one, and your impressions so far? Thanks


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

huge buckle, 3/4mm thick


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Recently jumped back into the bronze diver club.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Fresh off the boat, already has some patina, can't wait to get some more at the lake
> 
> View attachment 14239893


Is that the one with the NH36 movement? And is the crown bronze or SS? I'm looking on a website and trying to work this one out. I have the Seiko tuna and loved it. One in bronze... well I'd be tempted.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Here are a few more pics. Initial impressions, fit and finish seems excellent I can't find any flaws or any rough edges. Bezel is a bit tight in certain spots but I think it should loosen up over time. The double dome Crystal is beautiful. The crystal, bezel feel and alignment already beats my turtle and solar tuna by miles. Lume is amazing if not better than Seiko. I couldn't believe that this isn't a Seiko when I saw the lume. The lume is applied very thick and you can see little mountains of lume. I'm not sure which NH movement it is but it has day and date. Very cool that they put Chinese and English numbers on the date wheel. Also the bottom portion of the watch case and crown is ss only the shroud and bezel is bronze. I will be wearing this watch exclusively the next few days at the lake, I will report back with my thoughts after more wrist time.

















My only complaint is that it doesn't have drilled lugs.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Awesome!!

The One


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane 6000m black mother of pearl on beaver tail strap.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus Cale..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautifull... maybe a little dressy? 


... want one of those too



Dobra said:


> No hiding, she'll find them anyway....
> She could smell a watch a few miles away....she's that good...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you don't have to put literally new watches on, while smoking a cigare... Did you tried to use some (is it called parfum?) on it


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Maybe you don't have to put literally new watches on, while smoking a cigare... Did you tried to use some (is it called parfum?) on it


Cover it in perfume and she'll take it....
Oh I found this on Facebook









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14244925


Service is resumed 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Been on and off every day!!

I’m off work this week so the box is open and some of the others are getting some wrist time, but this is never far in the wings.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Not that many BUT the most loved Bronze/Brass Watches in the world









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Not that many BUT the most loved Bronze/Brass Watches in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super fly. It ain't wot you got, it's how you use em 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

3 weeks on the wrist, new strap yesterday:



















View attachment 14245785


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Not that many BUT the most loved Bronze/Brass Watches in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super collection. And one more incoming... congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Fossilbones said:


> 3 weeks on the wrist, new strap yesterday:


How is the Cobra? I was debating getting the Damascus dial version, or going with something like a Helson Shark Diver 45 instead.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

entropism said:


> How is the Cobra? I was debating getting the Damascus dial version, or going with something like a Helson Shark Diver 45 instead.


Damascus dial has been a real trial. on its third attempt.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> 3 weeks on the wrist, new strap yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 14245783
> View attachment 14245779
> ...


That is a Beauty!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> That is a Beauty!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks, John JY Lee's Cobre de Calibre Crossfire. I have his Molon Labe also, patinated over 6 months nicely. Have 4+ more weeks to work natural patina on this one before Bronze Torsk diver comes in.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

entropism said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > 3 weeks on the wrist, new strap yesterday:
> ...


Love it, have chocolate dial which will look great with patina. 43 mm case, super lume on bezel. No backplay 120 click unidirectional bezel, perfectly aligned. Like the 9015 Miyota better than NH35 on his Molon Labe, more accurate/consistent. Mine runs about -13 s/d however easier to regulate than NH35.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

An original Dobra design and a Pistoff Kristoff to finish off the night


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Not that many BUT the most loved Bronze/Brass Watches in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make an awsome strap sir,
And your collection is to be envied. Grande Dobra
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> An original Dobra design and a Pistoff Kristoff to finish off the night


I still believe (actually I'm sure) that it looks better on you...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> You make an awsome strap sir,
> And your collection is to be envied. Grande Dobra
> G


Thanks for the compliments G! 
It's my little treasure....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

But he doesn’t live nearer the UK, which is the problem!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> But he doesn't live nearer the UK, which is the problem!!


Canada post works wonders!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

True!!

Right up until it gets to the U.K VAT man.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> True!!
> 
> Right up until it gets to the U.K VAT man.


Where there's a will, there's a way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, and my dear old mum didn’t leave me enough in hers to pay the VAT and extortionate admin charges that fedex et al charge on top.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> True!!
> 
> Right up until it gets to the U.K VAT man.


I'm sure you can afford a little tax, Clive 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ah, the VAT man. If only there were a way to dodge him...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> I'm sure you can afford a little tax, Clive
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ha! I was thinking the same thing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

When I had a business I spent more time collecting VAT for him from my customers than I ever did making a profit for myself!!!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> A polish watchmaker..... established in USA.
> You could find his watches at Militarewatch.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much extra are the hands?

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> How much extra are the hands?
> 
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

Changed strap...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> But he doesn't live nearer the UK, which is the problem!!


Absolutley agree with you Clive,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

todays offering, the Cobra. The patina is really starting to come alive, purples & Blues, with a deep shine


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

On my way to work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> On my way to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... 
..don't drive and pose.

Parking is even worth the better picture of such a watch, especially if it is bronze


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I was stopped 
Dont want to ruin my VW









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I was stopped
> Dont want to ruin my VW
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... I had seen it. It just was a praise to you my friend


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Just can't get it off....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Just can't get it off....


Maybe just stress...? I heard it happens to older guys sometimes. Anyway, brave of you to share on such a public forum.

On a brighter note... your great pics encouraged me to switch to a nice dark bronze:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I was stopped
> Dont want to ruin my VW
> 
> 
> ...











Translated for those of us who love cars. Got your back man...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Translated for those of us who love cars. Got your back man...


Laughing by myself 
Just wondering how many times you edited that picture in order to make it right..
It took me 6 times.... my big sausages...
I thought 0 Km/h is slower than 0 miles/h ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Laughing by myself
> Just wondering how many times you edited that picture in order to make it right..
> It took me 6 times.... my big sausages...
> I thought 0 Km/h is slower than 0 miles/h ....
> ...


See? That's your problem. Your using sausages... try using your finger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I almost feel ashamed to post this pic, as this is not truly a complete bronze but this is the thread I enjoy the most so I just had to post a picture of my newest acquisition with a touch of bronze. Even though it's not a total bronze but I still love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> I almost feel ashamed to post this pic, as this is not truly a complete bronze but this is the thread I enjoy the most so I just had to post a picture of my newest acquisition with a touch of bronze. Even though it's not a total bronze but I still love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to feel ashamed brother.... you have a great piece there! It has that touch of bronze so it makes it legit for this thread..... Hell bro, being a huge fan of this thread allows you to post even plastic watches... 
Welcome to the club !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> See? That's your problem. Your using sausages... try using your finger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ben, check this one....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dobra said:


> No need to feel ashamed brother.... you have a great piece there! It has that touch of bronze so it makes it legit for this thread..... Hell bro, being a huge fan of this thread allows you to post even plastic watches...
> Welcome to the club !
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dobra! It means a lot coming from a bronze guru like you. You're one of the biggest reason, why this is my favorite thread and yes, your straps and collection rocks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

That watch is 100% steampunk.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Ben, check this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what happens when a butcher marries wolverine?

Dudes gonna have trouble texting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

once again


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> once again


Awsome combo Goblin,
Especially with the bronze hardware.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with the defender today

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome combo Goblin,
> Especially with the bronze hardware.
> G


Thx, I like the vintage flair of this greenish color. 
It is quite hard to find a matching bronze alloy to this watch. In this picture it looks quite the same, but live it doesn't.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver 45 Brass









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

marcoscova; very nice is that natural or forced? Looks really good! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There goes my diet..... thanks Vesire...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> marcoscova; very nice is that natural or forced? Looks really good!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It was forced using natural Caribbean seawater... so I'm not sure what you call the. I guess I'd call it accelerated natural patina (?!)

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

marcoscova said:


> It was forced using natural Caribbean seawater... so I'm not sure what you call the. I guess I'd call it accelerated natural patina (?!)
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


Great thanks 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Family


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Family


Good looking family you have there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Appollon to start Sunday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Family


Sexy trio!!!
I love the straps...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Want to have my own natural patina on the Raven Defender,
















































ready for a bit of beach time end of next month.
G


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Meteor..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Want to have my own natural patina on the Raven Defender,
> View attachment 14254681
> View attachment 14254685
> View attachment 14254687
> ...



Exactly how I did it with watches I purchased preowned. There's no better way than the personal patina 

As I assumed that the main patina structure is formed in the first days, which is also the reason why I take care of the watch in that time 
... Don't want to have a fingerprint-patina-structure at my watch... *lol...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

My Helson finally seeing some water. (behind the scenes captured by a dear friend of mine)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Excellent!!!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

konax said:


> My Helson finally seeing some water. (behind the scenes captured by a dear friend of mine)


Wow... That first picture ist fantastic.
The second could be funny for everybody who does not know how serious we are about this thread


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

116° and out in the misters; perfect for this one


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> 116° and out in the misters; perfect for this one


Recognized that rotating bezel bronze watch..... still looking great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some U boat..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

my father's day present to myself finally arrived


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

.... fine, it's bronze Titanium... we've let stuff like this slide before...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Sent from my YZFR1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Patina is coming along nice with my Fonderia Navale. Loving this band!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I told you guys about an incoming THUNDER.... I was wrong.... It's 
2 of them....it's a Storm.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> I told you guys about an incoming THUNDER.... I was wrong.... It's
> 2 of them....it's a Storm.....
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ****e!! Those are amazing!! 

I want one now.... Need to sell some other pieces or the wife will murder me with one of my watches..... Or guns..... Or knives. Lol.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Holy ****e!! Those are amazing!!
> 
> I want one now.... Need to sell some other pieces or the wife will murder me with one of my watches..... Or guns..... Or knives. Lol.


Thanks bro!
You always find a solution.... here's the best one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> my father's day present to myself finally arrived
> 
> View attachment 14258663


Present to yourself? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some seal..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Present to yourself?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


yes, one of three, haha. out of my kids' budget.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I told you guys about an incoming THUNDER.... I was wrong.... It's
> 2 of them....it's a Storm.....
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you like to do me a favor and to repack the left one? I give you my address by e-mail. Wouldn't that be the solution for your wife to be happy? You know, happy wife, happy life 

Nice duo you got there...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Don't you like to do me a favor and to repack the left one? I give you my address by e-mail. Wouldn't that be the solution for your wife to be happy? You know, happy wife, happy life
> 
> Nice duo you got there...



I promise her that I'll ditch the Cigars.... So I'm safe with this duo....
Happy wife, happy collection... doesn't rhyme but ....
Danke Goblin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> .... fine, it's bronze Titanium... we've let stuff like this slide before...


G, it's not the Titanium mate,
It's the stupid bars on the top. But if you like it I accept it.
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> G, it's not the Titanium mate,
> It's the stupid bars on the top. But if you like it I accept it.
> G


Maybe there's no crystal on that one. And for avoiding some accidents to the hands, there are those bars?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Maybe there's no crystal on that one. And for avoiding some accidents to the hands, there are those bars?


Not for a swim then,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I told you guys about an incoming THUNDER.... I was wrong.... It's
> 2 of them....it's a Storm.....
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on these 2 beauties,
They look amazing mate, 
What movement are inside please.
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Not for a swim then,
> G


Why didn't I come with it? 
Maybe those 100°F was to much for me today.

So... Where's all the patina?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I expect to see one of these soon 
But all kidding aside the history behind brass/bronze/copper in this forum is astounding!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> G, it's not the Titanium mate,
> It's the stupid bars on the top. But if you like it I accept it.
> G


They're removable, but it's a rough neighborhood.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I promise her that I'll ditch the Cigars.... So I'm safe with this duo....
> Happy wife, happy collection... doesn't rhyme but ....
> Danke Goblin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come again...? Ditch the cigars?!? *****... its a police state over there, isn't it??

I'm gonna write you a note... you work hard; buy what you want and smoke what you want. That's it... I'm coming to visit. This just has to be sorted.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> They're removable, but it's a rough neighborhood.


Gotta keep your sh*t protected when your out on the mean streets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Come again...? Ditch the cigars?!? *****... its a police state over there, isn't it??
> 
> I'm gonna write you a note... you work hard; buy what you want and smoke what you want. That's it... I'm coming to visit. This just has to be sorted.


Does this mean we won't get any more of your epic cigar pics? The world will be a poorer place 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Also. Hopefully I will have something to post here in a few days, rather than just comment on everyone else's bronzo's. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats on these 2 beauties,
> They look amazing mate,
> What movement are inside please.
> G


Thanks G,
They are powered by Seiko NH35, all my Pontvs/Fonderia Navale have the same movement and I'll tell you that I'm very happy with them....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Also. Hopefully I will have something to post here in a few days, rather than just comment on everyone else's bronzo's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's coming. Should just post the tracking number for all to enjoy...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Come again...? Ditch the cigars?!? *****... its a police state over there, isn't it??
> 
> I'm gonna write you a note... you work hard; buy what you want and smoke what you want. That's it... I'm coming to visit. This just has to be sorted.


You come here, you're on your own.... can't offer you protection. She's mean brother 
I call her The Dictator....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Does this mean we won't get any more of your epic cigar pics? The world will be a poorer place
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll smoke one now and then.... perhaps you should join too and keep the forum going... I could give you some great tips, i learned from the BEST....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> It's coming. Should just post the tracking number for all to enjoy...


Follow my example....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> I'll smoke one now and then.... perhaps you should join too and keep the forum going... I could give you some great tips, i learned from the BEST....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to enjoy one every now and then. And I do feel like one on occasion. You guys would freak if you knew what they cost over here. They are taxed to a ridiculous amount. I'll just enjoy my beers and Graham's pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You come here, you're on your own.... can't offer you protection. She's mean brother
> I call her The Dictator....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dictators were sorta my thing... I'll bring a FAST team equipped with Magneto helmets so she can't get in our head... after all, she's clinically trained. 








She'll either light your cigars for you while perusing eBay for your next watch, or I'll never be heard from again.

I'm bored and on borrowed time... nothing to lose, brother.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

X marks the spot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Dictators were sorta my thing... I'll bring a FAST team equipped with Magneto helmets so she can't get in our head... after all, she's clinically trained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know where and when should I send you the plane tickets... For the FAST team too....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Edit: Nevermind, the forum just done lost its mind.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

entropism said:


> What's going on with this thread? Just lost a week's worth of posts?


same here, its happening on other threads too


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DarioV said:


> same here, its happening on other threads too


It happend to me last night, 
Reason for the double post, could not find anything
G


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Thanks for the compliments G!
> It's my little treasure....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You made that? Very impressive.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Dobra said:


>


She says "So you won the auction, how much did you pay?"


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

DarioV said:


> View attachment 14264699
> 
> 
> View attachment 14264701
> ...



... Nice one


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

My chinesium ****ter  some interesting patina hues, from yellow gold to purple-ish red and dark browns


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

ExpiredWatchdog said:


> She says "So you won the auction, how much did you pay?"


Actually it's about winning a contest.... YOU ARE THE LUCKY ONE!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty sure that this one has featured before but here it is again.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vdb today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Heroic day to try and get a little bit of patina!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Breakfast


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

tekong said:


> Vdb today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some fish..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

It finally arrived! Took a week in shipping instead of the 45 days they estimated. Now to let the patina set in...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Sorry, double post....I blame the software...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Preparing my wrist for holiday....

View attachment 14276847


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobras and Brunos... like peas and carrots


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Dobras and Brunos... like peas and carrots


New patina job? Looking good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Dobras and Brunos... like peas and carrots


Ha ha ha...... back on leather 
Are peas and carrots a great match?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy birthday Canada









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Haven't been posting here for a while ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Happy birthday Canada!

Also, I finally have a different bronzo to post here.

Forgive me if a get a little bit like our mate big Clive, you May see this on my wrist for a while.










I looked at the pictures for a long time before I took the plunge. I also sold three watches to buy this one. Pictures don't do it justice. I couldn't be happier.

Massive thanks to graham (usmc0321) for letting me wrestle another KAV from his collection. Cheers mate!!

Have a great day bronze heads!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats on that one Ben!!

That’s the one I would have gone for, great watch!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A few others are starting to creep back into the rotation, but never for long!!

)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Time Lane (Jul 2, 2019)

Took the Moray B out for a spin this morning.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Arrived yesterday:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Congrats from me as well Ben,
Amazing watch.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronzo time, this evening Anonimo Polluce on Erika's MN


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

And the mail man said: "Merry Christmas Robert....."
When I opened the box I realized he was not joking..... 
Merry Christmas Robert.....in the middle of summer .
Badass Bronze Thunder watches, HANDMADE by Piotr Chrzaszcz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Dobra said:


> And the mail man said: "Merry Christmas Robert....."
> When I opened the box I realized he was not joking.....
> Merry Christmas Robert.....in the middle of summer .
> Badass Bronze Thunder watches, HANDMADE by Piotr Chrzaszcz
> ...


I cannot express just HOW FREAKING COOL those are!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

karlito said:


> I cannot express just HOW FREAKING COOL those are!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliments and yes they are Freaking Cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Thanks for the compliments and yes they are Freaking Cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Congrats mate! Been a great week for both of us

Now. I'm going to need some more info on those guys. And some wrist shots.

What size are they?? Super cool. I love the Cali dial!

How did you get a picture of skeleton pirate Dobra engraved on the back?

So cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My bronze for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Congrats mate! Been a great week for both of us
> 
> Now. I'm going to need some more info on those guys. And some wrist shots.
> 
> ...


Wrist shots and details tomorrow... Dial is amazing, he made me the same watch that he had,only 2 like this in the whole world, thicker case then most of what he's doing.
Never asked for the case back engravings.... this is what Making a customer Happy means.... This guy Piotr thought about everything..... 
It's not my last one from him...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> My bronze for the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a killer bronze brother!!!!!! 
Is it the same size like the SS one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Changed up to go swimming.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> That's a killer bronze brother!!!!!!
> Is it the same size like the SS one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Same measurements. Only difference I can see is the crown on the bronzo is bigger. It's a perfect size (I think) for me. And I LOVE the dome on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> And the mail man said: "Merry Christmas Robert....."
> When I opened the box I realized he was not joking.....
> Merry Christmas Robert.....in the middle of summer .
> Badass Bronze Thunder watches, HANDMADE by Piotr Chrzaszcz
> ...


Congrats to you too mate,
They look amazing, & big, love'em 
You have put together quite a collection my friend. 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Wrist shots and details tomorrow... Dial is amazing, he made me the same watch that he had,only 2 like this in the whole world, thicker case then most of what he's doing.
> Never asked for the case back engravings.... this is what Making a customer Happy means.... This guy Piotr thought about everything.....
> It's not my last one from him...
> 
> ...


Do you have his contact details that you can mail me please?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)

got this today in the mail  sharkey 6309 Homage.. love it.. comes with leather band but unfortunatley without bronze buckle..  but they said will deliver once ready.. 
so far really like it..


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> And the mail man said: "Merry Christmas Robert....."
> When I opened the box I realized he was not joking.....
> Merry Christmas Robert.....in the middle of summer .
> Badass Bronze Thunder watches, HANDMADE by Piotr Chrzaszcz
> ...


Great pieces Dobra, i love the Skull one in particular, enjoy them!
And give us some infos about the size/specs when you have time


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Breakfast in the Canary Islands..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is that near Canvey Island??

Similar views!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is that near Canvey Island??
> 
> Similar views!!


Oi, cheeky

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some more pics for Clive..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, you can see Canvey oil refinery in the distance!!

Ahh the memories!! The smells!!

The traffic jams...........


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hope that Maranez is gonna get wet!!

They go amazing colours in salt water!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hope that Maranez is gonna get wet!!
> 
> They go amazing colours in salt water!!


See what I can do. 
Was a last minute trip as I managed to get a contract, starting next week..the ups and downs of working in software.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Easy, eat fry up, head for edge of beach, dunk arm in water!!

Sorted!!

Then post pics of green Maranez when you get back.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Easy, eat fry up, head for edge of beach, dunk arm in water!!
> 
> Sorted!!
> 
> Then post pics of green Maranez when you get back.


Okay, sir, as you started this thread, I will do 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

THUNDER watches!
By Piotr Chrzaszcz 
46mm diameter not including the crown , 56mm lug to lug, 20mm thick
Seiko NH35 Automatic movement, Bronze case back, Bronze dial.
Fat spring bars(great for thick straps)
Wearing it for a full 8 hours today, very comfortable, very well made.... a few tiny little imperfections that I LOVE, you can tell is handmade and I find it as a PLUS on this kind of watches....
Now his name is Piotr Chrzaszcz, he has an account on Facebook, great guy! A little bit busy now due to his regular job and the fact that he has many orders for his watches (part time job/hobby).
Everyone on Facebook wants a piece of Piotr... I mean his watches.... so I believe the waiting period is very long but it'll well worth the waiting, you have my WORD!

That's about it!
Here's a wrist shot....no filters...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

What's the WR on that beauty?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> What's the WR on that beauty?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That's all I have.... but I think it could take way more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> That's all I have.... but I think it could take way more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, enjoy it!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

An update on my Proxima MM300:

The build quality on this is excellent. Smoothest bezel I've felt. The sapphire bezel is actually a super dark navy blue, not black, which is somewhat annoying, but it's only noticable in bright sunlight.

I've given it a few dunks in saltwater over the past day, and let it dry by an open window. It went from a SHINY rose gold finish (the pictures above don't do it justice) to the start of a nice patina below:


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Cobra de Calibre Crossfire


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bronzo for the evening


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The torture chamber: 180F down to -148F and back up. The Hadal always performs fine... iphone crapped out after the pic though.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> The torture chamber: 180F down to -148F and back up. The Hadal always performs fine... iphone crapped out after the pic though.


Wait. You were in there as well? Tell me you we're just testing your watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Early morning walk in the canaries..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A couple more for Clive 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy 4th July to my American bronze brothers.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Time to chill with the mother in law










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Patina update on the Tudor BBB

Not shown in the pics, but some nice green color coming in on the buckle and under lugs.

Still really loving this watch!!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Last day of mini break..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

After a swim in the lake, still not much in terms of patina though.....


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoy the weekend bronze maniacs
G


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's a partial bronze but I think it's a looker. I am not sure what type of bronze is on this watch but it seems to get patina extremely quickly. I've never had a bronze watch develop a patina so fast. This patina is after 2 days of wearing in normal conditions. No exposure to water or sweat.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still wearing this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The Ultimate Bronze Compilation Here :-! What a Thread!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Shearing a 6 mile river hike, trying to get some patina on the defender.then an early evening pub lunch/dinner with the wife.










































apologies for the amount of pics.
G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

No apologies needed... It's like a mini vacation! 
Nice watch too! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Shearing a 6 mile river hike, trying to get some patina on the defender.then an early evening pub lunch/dinner with the wife.
> View attachment 14291321
> View attachment 14291327
> View attachment 14291339
> ...


Where is that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Love to tell you I am in the Everglades. But mate, I am in Harefield, Uxbridge, on the outskirts of west London. And not a real crocodile. 
Enjoy the Holiday.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Paci


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Zelos Roadtrip


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love to tell you I am in the Everglades. But mate, I am in Harefield, Uxbridge, on the outskirts of west London. And not a real crocodile.
> Enjoy the Holiday.
> G


Should've gone to Canvey Island mate!!

Real crocs there!! Mostly on cheap car fronts wearing loud ties.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Bosphorus Leather is holding up well! They usually do on a roller... great looking on you! The Trigger really is the perfect size. And #1... look at you, man... look at you.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> That Bosphorus Leather is holding up well! They usually do on a roller... great looking on you! The Trigger really is the perfect size. And #1... look at you, man... look at you.


Thanks mate. Normally when I get a watch I instantly start thinking of straps... i haven't bothered with this one. You nailed it!









Really comfy and classy leather. And yup, I love rollers.









For me at least, this ones pretty close to perfect. Even if I could, I'm not sure what I would change.

Thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great looking piece Ben!!

Kinda wish I’d persevered when I was looking for one, but Bronzo is done now.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great looking piece Ben!!
> 
> Kinda wish I'd persevered when I was looking for one, but Bronzo is done now.


Thanks Clive.

I had zero luck going to Michael. Even after offering him a blank cheque. Anyway... All that's done now, and I'm very happy with how things worked out. Not only are they hand made, but both of mine come with awesome and memorable history.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Like jumping out of planes and invading small countries!!

Nothing too boring!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

New shoes, pricy for what it is, however super comfy and just suits this watch down to the ground.

Also matches the work uniform for colours!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green today


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Thanks Clive.
> 
> I had zero luck going to Michael. Even after offering him a blank cheque. Anyway... All that's done now, and I'm very happy with how things worked out. Not only are they hand made, but both of mine come with awesome and memorable history.
> 
> ...


If still available I could take your blank cheque......  
You can call Me Michael if you want.... hell, call me whatever you want.....
Great Kav Ben...... beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> If still available I could take your blank cheque......
> You can call Me Michael if you want.... hell, call me whatever you want.....
> Great Kav Ben...... beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blank cheque is long gone pal... although, there may be a small remainder for a strap purchase in the future. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> The blank cheque is long gone pal... although, there may be a small remainder for a strap purchase in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Switched to ISO for some swimming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some skull..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> The blank cheque is long gone pal... although, there may be a small remainder for a strap purchase in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 if I don't retire.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This bronze to get me through night shift...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> if I don't retire.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go out on top... Shane Delaurian style; I like it.

Today's bronze:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The Russian, on NATO as it's getting hot in London..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Shearing a 6 mile river hike, trying to get some patina on the defender.then an early evening pub lunch/dinner with the wife.
> View attachment 14291321
> View attachment 14291327
> View attachment 14291339
> ...


You really pissed off that gator!

EDIT: it looks pretty real!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Midday switch to something a little less bronzey, but a little more bronzey... yunno?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

End of shift, out for a morning walk.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just watching one of those psychiatrist movies where you can't tell who's crazy and who's not!!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Patina seems to come on ok ish....









work needs to be done on the Bezel....a few scratches are there already....might end up as a quite nice watch after summer holiday...lots of room for improvement...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks fine to me.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Well, bit of ghosting......but probably let that happen by itself...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

LowIQ said:


> Patina seems to come on ok ish....
> 
> View attachment 14300325
> 
> ...


Yep, looks like its getting there. Mine will be heading for a more "salty" environment in a couple of weeks to go swimming! Hope the time in the sun and ocean improves the "Tan"!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some triggerfish for Friday..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This one today


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

H2O Orca Bronze w Zeppelin Craft Leather 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Gondar by "Fonderia Navale "









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Go out on top... Shane Delaurian style; I like it.
> 
> Today's bronze:


Shane made probably the most unique straps on the market.... probably my reason to love thick straps.... and the need to make them.
That's his Black Widow...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Gondar by "Fonderia Navale "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's looking awesome my friend and also a real chilling watch.

... but wait 

... is the godfather of leather wearing some plastic strap?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> That's looking awesome my friend and also a real chilling watch.
> 
> ... but wait
> 
> ... is the godfather of leather wearing some plastic strap?



I'm forced to wear plastic..... I have no leather for my self.... only a few and tired to interchange 4 leather straps....
You know what they say.....
The Cobbler's Children Have No Shoes...
My case exactly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I'm forced to wear plastic..... I have no leather for my self.... only a few and tired to interchange 4 leather straps....
> You know what they say.....
> The Cobbler's Children Have No Shoes...
> My case exactly
> ...


That watch looks great on a NATO; it needed the extra height.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

New arrival from the C Ward sale.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Some watches just need some NATO to beef 'em up a bit.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Gondar by "Fonderia Navale "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good on the nato. That's a very interesting case shape.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks good on the nato. That's a very interesting case shape.


Thanks Ben, I really love this Gondar.... not the same price/quality but The way it looks I'll put it in the same category with G's Mario Pacci.... Gentlemen's watches...
Took a quick look at G's NATO..... you could tell the difference between a quality NATO and my 3$ shipping included NATO... 
When I'll have time I'll stitch myself a beefy AK one....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4961567&share_fid=13788&share_type=t
I thought you guys might find these interesting, I did, from another thread here.... I am in no way connected to, or affiliated with this gent. But his work looks good to me! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4961567&share_fid=13788&share_type=t
> I thought you guys might find these interesting, I did, from another thread here.... I am in no way connected to, or affiliated with this gent. But his work looks good to me!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing, I agree and great range motifs.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> New arrival from the C Ward sale.


Looks great! I ordered one as well, on the brown leather strap, still awaiting arrival. DHL said it would arrive yesterday but it's still stuck in NYC. Looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

PetrosD said:


> Looks great! I ordered one as well, on the brown leather strap, still awaiting arrival. DHL said it would arrive yesterday but it's still stuck in NYC. Looking forward to wearing it.


Crossing my fingers for you, it got to my house in NJ in less than 2 days! I'm sure you'll love it. I have a Zelos Mako Bronze as well but this is quite a step up.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> Crossing my fingers for you, it got to my house in NJ in less than 2 days! I'm sure you'll love it. I have a Zelos Mako Bronze as well but this is quite a step up.


Thanks bud. I get a bit nervous when I see a package sit in place for too long. I've had packages get lost in transit with that same issue. No update since 19:26 yesterday after it appears to have cleared customs. Ominously, DHL tracking now says the estimated delivery time is unavailable.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Making a pair of gates for my brother, helping me is this tough little skindiver


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good man, good watch, about time for a good beverage (beer)!! 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

I like the strap. Would you mind telling what kind and where you got it? Thanks.


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Shearing a 6 mile river hike, trying to get some patina on the defender.then an early evening pub lunch/dinner with the wife.
> View attachment 14291321
> View attachment 14291327
> View attachment 14291339
> ...


Nice watch, I also see your scoping out the next watch band for that bronze diver. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus Cale..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ColumnWheel said:


> Nice watch, I also see your scoping out the next watch band for that bronze diver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, and you are absolutley right.
I am a stap addict as well.
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bronze bronze bronze....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a bit of bronzo...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Skidrock said:


> I like the strap. Would you mind telling what kind and where you got it? Thanks.


Strap from eBay,
$ 11 dollars from wsic_hk
Cheers
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some vdb..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That’s so year before last now!! Need to update to a 2019 model!!

Kinda like still driving a Ford Escort Mexico!!

Which I really wish I did Cos I love em!! Essex boy rules!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> That's so year before last now!! Need to update to a 2019 model!!
> 
> Kinda like still driving a Ford Escort Mexico!!
> 
> Which I really wish I did Cos I love em!! Essex boy rules!!


Naa, Subaru Impreza for me, 90s style 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Had a 2002 WRX in Blue, was probably the quickest car I ever had.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Had a 2002 WRX in Blue, was probably the quickest car I ever had.


Not the fastest car I've had, but probably the most fun. Suspension modded, remapped, exhaust etc. Loved it! Was bargain price for the performance...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Naa, Subaru Impreza for me, 90s style
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Boys after my hart, 
I used to have an escort RS2000, then in the 90's had a Lancia Delta Intergrale 
Still think back on the escort, if those back seats could talk.
Enjoy those beautiful memories guys.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

apologies, double post


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Boys after my hart,
> I used to have an escort RS2000, then in the 90's had a Lancia Delta Intergrale
> Still think back on the escort, if those back seats could talk.
> Enjoy those beautiful memories guys.
> G


Cars are too sedate now. BMW all turbo, Subaru lost it. Even hot hatches are comparatively expensive now..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What.. Is the misty look? It reminds me of the "wicked witches crystal ball"...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> What.. Is the misty look? It reminds me of the "wicked witches crystal ball"...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


There's a tiny universe in there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

...the CW C60 Bronze ..in 38mm... It's the smallest watch ever bought (well, except the 32mm Atlas for my GF and a 29mm titanium Citizen for my mother). I already have the 43mm version and I tried this as I have small wrist. I was a shock for the first hours. I resisted to ship it back to CW. I forced patina and decided to give it a chance ...and it was a good decision. The more I wear it, the more I like it. I appreciate the bronze and the small weight sometimes...

But... Shame on CW to sell it with just one bronze buckle and no rubber strap with bronze hardware (the one they had is no longer available); it's a diver watch, right !?!?!? I like to match the buckle with the case... You can imagine how hard it is to find a bronze hardware for a 20mm band !!














Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> ...the CW C60 Bronze ..in 38mm... It's the smallest watch ever bought (well, except the 32mm Atlas for my GF and a 29mm titanium Citizen for my mother). I already have the 43mm version and I tried this as I have small wrist. I was a shock for the first hours. I resisted to ship it back to CW. I forced patina and decided to give it a chance ...and it was a good decision. The more I wear it, the more I like it. I appreciate the bronze and the small weight sometimes...
> 
> But... Shame on CW to sell it with just one bronze buckle and no rubber strap with bronze hardware (the one they had is no longer available); it's a diver watch, right !?!?!? I like to match the buckle with the case... You can imagine how hard it is to find a bronze hardware for a 20mm band !!
> View attachment 14308519
> ...


Great job on the patina. May I ask what process(es) you put it through? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Two of my favorites; Dobra #79 and a Filthy Hooligan


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TIPO 01









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns meteor..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These cigar shots are so tempting....

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> These cigar shots are so tempting....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

.








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

T3C said:


> Great job on the patina. May I ask what process(es) you put it through? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Always start with a good cleaning 
After : LoS bath and rough cleaning, repeat to your taste

I posted something on this :
Apr 25, 2016 on this tread : Borealis Batial - Deep Diver 3000m CuSn8 Bronze Watch

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Whoops wrong thread!!

Close your eyes a bit, turn on heavy yellow fluorescent lights, and the 425 will look kinda yellow / bronze.


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

"Baby Benny with the Paua shell pip" on holls,












sailing in Greece- patina coming along nicely and it matches the local beer can (always a plus!) . Now on a rubber tropic strap.


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

on a new Crown and Buckle chevron strap


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Always start with a good cleaning
> After : LoS bath and rough cleaning, repeat to your taste
> 
> I posted something on this :
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kav today.

Have a good one bronzo brothers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

Yeah baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yeah, you can see Canvey oil refinery in the distance!!
> 
> Ahh the memories!! The smells!!
> 
> The traffic jams...........


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some immelmann..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Once more again...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra #100 on some bronze I picked up somewhere... a classic


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra #100 on some bronze I picked up somewhere... a classic


So good. One day I'll get me one of those ennebi's. Looks awesome on number 100 too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> But... Shame on CW to sell it with just one bronze buckle and no rubber strap with bronze hardware (the one they had is no longer available); it's a diver watch, right !?!?!? I like to match the buckle with the case... You can imagine how hard it is to find a bronze hardware for a 20mm band !!


Did you already seen this one? I know, at the moment only available in 22mm, but maybe that's changing soon..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/high-quali...959261?hash=item5b56b88d1d:g:qB0AAOSwfL5c24VW

https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...hash=item260aa1c777:m:mUo8eqnA6Js0vM_3vpKk8_w


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Goblin77 said:


> Did you already seen this one? I know, at the moment only available in 22mm, but maybe that's changing soon..
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/high-quali...959261?hash=item5b56b88d1d:g:qB0AAOSwfL5c24VW
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...hash=item260aa1c777:m:mUo8eqnA6Js0vM_3vpKk8_w


I'll check that ! Thanks !

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Caracal (Dec 17, 2012)

This thread is extremely bad for my finances


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra #100 on some bronze I picked up somewhere... a classic


Damn!!!!! Great picture!!!!!!!
You have #100???? Dobra's eye?????? That watch deserves it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Caracal said:


> This thread is extremely bad for my finances












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha... There is sooo much wrong with this gif!!... ...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

I love my Tudor Black Bay Bronze. I’m yet to buy any more bronze watches but I do like the look of the 36mm Oris pointer date (I appreciate that’s not a diver), their bronze divers look pretty cool too, I just don’t know enough about the specs, the two tone looks especially nice, it’d be interesting to see how it ages.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Looks great on your wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Looks great on your wrist!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, man... the strap-maker gave it to me as a gift, 'cause he's cool like that. Thing got water logged today - but the Dobra strap took it well, as always... just gets better and better.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks, man... the strap-maker gave it to me as a gift, 'cause he's cool like that. Thing got water logged today - but the Dobra strap took it well, as always... just gets better and better.


No, you're cooler..... I won!

Yeah, im about to test an other leather strap in the ocean for 8 days.... let's see what happens 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> Did you already seen this one? I know, at the moment only available in 22mm, but maybe that's changing soon..
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/high-quali...959261?hash=item5b56b88d1d:g:qB0AAOSwfL5c24VW
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...hash=item260aa1c777:m:mUo8eqnA6Js0vM_3vpKk8_w


Here's a 20 mm bronze buckle. I have a similar problem trying to find a 20 mm rubber strap that doesn't taper to 18mm at the buckle. If you can point me in that direction, that would be great.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...088&pg=2349624&_trksid=p2349624.c100930.m5375


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Just received this CW bronze yesterday. Now I'm searching for a 22 mm rubber strap as well.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This just arrived, shame Seiko doesn't have a crack at a bronze Tuna...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helson port on British rail..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks to a GREAT friend of mine I was able/lucky/fortunate to grab this Pontvs Carmagnolle Prototype... 
More pictures when I'll have it on my wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great to see such amazing unusual watches appearing on this thread!!

USMC, Dobra and Ben, your watch boxes must be huge!! And heavy!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks to a GREAT friend of mine I was able/lucky/fortunate to grab this Pontvs Carmagnolle Prototype...
> More pictures when I'll have it on my wrist...
> 
> 
> ...


very nice piece Dobra, can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> very nice piece Dobra, can't wait to see more pictures


Thanks!
You know that you and USMC0321 owe me money , right ???? Is because of your Ennebi's that I wanted to buy it... It's not an Ennebi but close enough to me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great to see such amazing unusual watches appearing on this thread!!
> 
> USMC, Dobra and Ben, your watch boxes must be huge!! And heavy!!


Thanks bigclive, 
I don't know about me and Ben BUT I'm 195% positive that USMC is using a room as a watch box.... kind of a "watch room" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks!
> You know that you and USMC0321 owe me money , right ???? Is because of your Ennebi's that I wanted to buy it... It's not an Ennebi but close enough to me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey don't start this! I've contacted Maranez last week to have a brass Bangla with a brass dial after seeing your 2 latest purchases, i need that combo!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DarioV said:


> Hey don't start this! I've contacted Maranez last week to have a brass Bangla with a brass dial after seeing your 2 latest purchases, i need that combo!


Don't blame me though...Blame USMC, he bought the first Thunder and posted it here.... and the first Kav.... the first VDB.... the first Ennebi... the first.....etc......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks bigclive,
> I don't know about me and Ben BUT I'm 195% positive that USMC is using a room as a watch box.... kind of a "watch room"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for the record: I have small, tasteful watch boxes... they're just spread out over three states and two countries. Nice to have something different to wear at each office.

knightRider has a cargo elevator leading to the watch lair


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Just for the record: I have small, tasteful watch boxes... they're just spread out over three states and two countries. Nice to have something different to wear at each office.
> 
> knightRider has a cargo elevator leading to the watch lair


True, KnightRider is also a maniac.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The room you speak of is for the cigars


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> The room you speak of is for the cigars


Nice blue rubber there..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

PetrosD said:


> Just received this CW bronze yesterday. Now I'm searching for a 22 mm rubber strap as well.


Looks great! Mine is starting to patina nicely.









I have one of these in blue on order so I'll post pics once it arrives.

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-zuludiver-317-italian-waterproof-rubber-watch-strap


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This "wery wery" affordable! As Pavel Chekov would say 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


nnniiicccceee 

How do you like it?



Dobra said:


> Thanks to a GREAT friend of mine I was able/lucky/fortunate to grab this Pontvs Carmagnolle Prototype...
> More pictures when I'll have it on my wrist...


So this one is going to be released in future?
Looks kind of cool


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> Looks great! Mine is starting to patina nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I like that they're long, which I need. I wish they would post the taper so I know if my bronze buckle will fit. I'd love to see pics when you get it.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> nnniiicccceee
> 
> How do you like it?
> 
> ...


Nope the one to be released is going to be the Kraken.... Similar but not the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

PetrosD said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I like that they're long, which I need. I wish they would post the taper so I know if my bronze buckle will fit. I'd love to see pics when you get it.


I believe it tapers to 20 but will confirm.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great to see such amazing unusual watches appearing on this thread!!
> 
> USMC, Dobra and Ben, your watch boxes must be huge!! And heavy!!


Definitely heavy. Not that big... I had a fire sale to buy the last one  I'll be down to four again soon. That's a good number for me. For now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

PetrosD said:


> Here's a 20 mm bronze buckle. I have a similar problem trying to find a 20 mm rubber strap that doesn't taper to 18mm at the buckle. If you can point me in that direction, that would be great.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...088&pg=2349624&_trksid=p2349624.c100930.m5375


...I ended with stuff from Scurfa Watch, ToxicNato and Borealis... Christopher Ward are really useless for this

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Will add my crappy phone pics but really pleased with my newest Magrette... Arrived this afternoon.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> nnniiicccceee
> 
> How do you like it?


Very much



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Zelos Roadtrip


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jungle outing:


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine ... In 38mm




















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I can't stop wearing this!
Maybe because I forced the patina myself, with help from the forum!!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

7 weeks on wrist, saltwater only:


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

The CW seems to be the flavour of the month










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

DTDiver said:


> Mine ... In 38mm
> View attachment 14322299
> View attachment 14322301
> View attachment 14322303
> ...


Awesome patina.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

How is this black mesh on a (freshly cleaned) bronze? I'm trying anything to avoid leather in the summer.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

konax said:


> How is this black mesh on a (freshly cleaned) bronze? I'm trying anything to avoid leather in the summer.


I have a similar combo on my Zelos Great White 1000m, looks good.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Tudor at Bluewater..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

konax said:


> How is this black mesh on a (freshly cleaned) bronze? I'm trying anything to avoid leather in the summer.


Have you tried a nato or rubber?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's my Black and Bronze combo..I'm actually looking forward to a darker patina to blend with the bracelet later this summer! 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Here's my Black and Bronze combo..I'm actually looking forward to a darker patina to blend with the bracelet later this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bracelet. May I ask where you got it from?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T3C said:


> Very nice bracelet. May I ask where you got it from?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


T3C; it's a Hstrap black stainless steel bracelet 20mm /22mm/24mm, brushed and polished..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## anand.shah1991 (Jun 4, 2019)

Any small divers?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> T3C; it's a Hstrap black stainless steel bracelet 20mm /22mm/24mm, brushed and polished..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

anand.shah1991 said:


> Any small divers?


yes


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

anand.shah1991 said:


> Any small divers?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

anand.shah1991 said:


> Any small divers?


What size do you want? 40mm, 42mm?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> What size do you want? 40mm, 42mm?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


you can even get 38mm now from christopher ward


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some tc9 for Sunday morning..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

H20 skull..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

after a year of restoration, finally ready to use, my place back in Italy
























the patina on the Raven Defender is coming on nicely, will see after some beach time.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> after a year of restoration, finally ready to use, my place back in Italy
> View attachment 14326651
> View attachment 14326657
> View attachment 14326659
> ...


Wow......
If you need a bouncer.... give me a call.
I speak a little Italian, I kick asses in multiple languages 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

He can bounce/fight the neighborhood... I'd like to just come and smoke a cigar by the pool and enjoy the tranquility. Beautiful place!








I can drink and smoke too much in ALL languages.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Some seatime
Bronzo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

took trip day


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14329311
> View attachment 14329359
> View attachment 14329361
> View attachment 14329363
> ...


Which part of Italy?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Appollon









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

DTDiver said:


> Mine ... In 38mm
> View attachment 14322299
> View attachment 14322301
> View attachment 14322303
> ...


I would love to know how you got that result. Tis beauteous!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> took trip day
> View attachment 14329367


Isn't that Matera? Lovely place!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Which part of Italy?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


This villa is in Taranto, puglia. 
But my family home is just outside of Salerno, beginning of the A Amalfi Coast.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

konax said:


> Isn't that Matera? Lovely place!


Absolutely right Konax,
Took the family on a day trip there today.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Talking of Italy, some Italian police equipment..










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

If I ever get my iPhone drowned..... I expect a little bit of help from you guys....
Watches will do....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> If I ever get my iPhone drowned..... I expect a little bit of help from you guys....
> Watches will do....
> 
> 
> ...


Got you covered... more pics please.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

So many unanswered questions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Started to grow some patina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Super stoked to finally get this one (God only knows how long I've been looking for it), Maranez Bangla in rare 44mm size.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

konax said:


> Super stoked to finally get this one (God only knows how long I've been looking for it), Maranez Bangla in rare 44mm size.


Grats. They're perfect at 44mm. There was a long thread about them. The masses seem to have abandoned them. Here are my 2 from later batches:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Some beach time/ pool time


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

T3C said:


> Grats. They're perfect at 44mm. There was a long thread about them. The masses seem to have abandoned them. Here are my 2 from later batches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maranez is my fav brand
I dont keep any of what i had
But they are just perfect
Bangla and rawai amazing for the bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Fresh out the box


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Bracelet and watch face look great together. Awesome looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Had to take a toothbrush to the green bits today, people I work with were complaining about the "Sunken wreck " smell coming from me!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14336353
> 
> 
> Had to take a toothbrush to the green bits today, people I work with were complaining about the "Sunken wreck " smell coming from me!!


It's absolutley perfect Clive.
G


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Starting a week long holiday by the sea (no, not with Dobra), and I brought only my bronze and brass watches. Cheers!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

konax said:


> Starting a week long holiday by the sea (no, not with Dobra), and I brought only my bronze and brass watches. Cheers!


So where are you?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Visiting the white town of Ostumi






























apologies for the amount of pics.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Visiting the white town of Ostumi
> View attachment 14336467
> View attachment 14336471
> View attachment 14336473
> ...


Very nice, enjoy. Currently 33 centigrade in London..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

knightRider said:


> So where are you?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Crete, Greece


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

konax said:


> Crete, Greece


Enjoy Konax,
Awsome place, was there 20+ years back on my honeymoon,
Best memories of my life
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some meteor..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

No watch pic, but a recap, 9000 square meters of land, lots of olive trees, Barbaq area, swimming pool, tennis court ( to be referbished ) ampi theatre, breakfast hill, private ceremony area, specially made in memory of my late mother in law. Parking area, electricity hut, ....... Today tried the barque
View attachment 14337179


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

It's only water....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Sent from my YZFR1 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

outsnowboarding said:


> Sent from my YZFR1 using Tapatalk


Awesome..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome pics
Those banglas are very nice had few may be regret selling
But i kept the cuda rubbers, best rubbers so far , tapered and vanilla smell









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

i have the brass helson, I like it. COuldnt justify the price of the bronze one with the nh35, maybe if it was and eta


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

jz1094 said:


> i have the brass helson, I like it. COuldnt justify the price of the bronze one with the nh35, maybe if it was and eta


But the shark diver bronze (both 42 and 45) are with eta 2824. Only the brass ones are nh35. Still, I agree they are quite pricey.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Patina update after a few days beach,sun & sweat












compared a few weeks back


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

A diver doing some diving, who would've thought


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

konax said:


> A diver doing some diving, who would've thought


Amazing shot Konax.
Pure class mate
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I struggle with straps for my bronzo. Looks awesome on so many leathers but, I can't bring it in water on a leather strap. I find most rubber straps off putting. Not a fan of the isofrane look, which so many seem to use.

Anyone have pics of their chunky bronze divers on uncle Seiko waffle straps? Or even better, on tropical style rubber straps?

Looking for a nice rubber strap for her.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

back on the wrist


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

RobMc said:


> I struggle with straps for my bronzo. Looks awesome on so many leathers but, I can't bring it in water on a leather strap. I find most rubber straps off putting. Not a fan of the isofrane look, which so many seem to use.
> 
> Anyone have pics of their chunky bronze divers on uncle Seiko waffle straps? Or even better, on tropical style rubber straps?
> 
> ...


This one is on tropical style albeit blue one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

RobMc said:


> I struggle with straps for my bronzo. Looks awesome on so many leathers but, I can't bring it in water on a leather strap. I find most rubber straps off putting.


There are many waterproof leather straps out there... Ted Su, Dobra and L'Invitta Legione all have leather straps you can dive with.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> This one is on tropical style albeit blue one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this Magrette so much... Please feel free to post more pictures


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

RobMc said:


> I struggle with straps for my bronzo. Looks awesome on so many leathers but, I can't bring it in water on a leather strap. I find most rubber straps off putting. Not a fan of the isofrane look, which so many seem to use.
> 
> Anyone have pics of their chunky bronze divers on uncle Seiko waffle straps? Or even better, on tropical style rubber straps?
> 
> Looking for a nice rubber strap for her.


For rubber take a look at Bonetto straps, plenty to choose from with some good classic designs. Also try shark mesh, super comfortable in summer sweat or around water. What about natos?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Fled the Aussie winter for the Canuck summer. Enjoying a local ale after some fabulous hiking here in sunny and warm BC with my bronze Tuna wanna be.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> There are many waterproof leather straps out there... Ted Su, Dobra and L'Invitta Legione all have leather straps you can dive with.


I have a few L'Invitta Legione and I can recommend them as well.

I have to start on that Dobra journey ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> I like this Magrette so much... Please feel free to post more pictures


Hasn't left my wrist for the past week



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Still not much in terms is patina


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Some easy snorkeling


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

konax said:


> Some easy snorkeling


Brilliant!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> Some easy snorkeling


In sparkling water.... is that Perrier ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

No sharks.... they're afraid of King Hadal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> In sparkling water.... is that Perrier ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me assume, that it is a new flavor... "salted as sea" 

But those pics are awesome



Dobra said:


> No sharks.... they're afraid of King Hadal


Is your smartphone waterproof? What do you think of some underwater shots?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Let me assume, that it is a new flavor... "salted as sea"
> 
> But those pics are awesome
> 
> Is your smartphone waterproof? What do you think of some underwater shots?


Next year..... I'm back home now.
Need to buy a GoPro..... that toy is unbeatable!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Brilliant!





Goblin77 said:


> But those pics are awesome


Thanks guys, it's great fun 











Dobra said:


> In sparkling water.... is that Perrier ???


Champagne of course


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> No sharks.... they're afraid of King Hadal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dobra, be careful not to drown with that heavyweight on wrist.
And tell the Mrs where you are. Just in case, you know, 
Ha ha
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On the northern line..yes people are looking at me strangely 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> On the northern line..yes people are looking at me strangely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you need to suffer for your art!

Great watch too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Dobra, be careful not to drown with that heavyweight on wrist.
> And tell the Mrs where you are. Just in case, you know,
> Ha ha
> G


Made it back alive .... oh she knows all my moves, I got a gps tracker on my wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

knightRider said:


> On the northern line..yes people are looking at me strangely


Probably wondering if you're wearing this to tell the time or as a self defense. Looks great though


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with this one


















G


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Still with this one
> G


where is this smurf village?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Such a tough little watch.









With the recessed crystal and sacrificial bezel it's pretty much worry free to wear.

Come at me door jams!!

Have a good one bronzeheads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

knightRider said:


> On the northern line..yes people are looking at me strangely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real beast of a watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Been in the box for a while, then I saw athread yesterday about one off watches, so out it came for some air.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It’s a beauty Clive. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Ben

Made as a one off by Giles from Schofield, but since I got the Bronzo it has had no wear, so will sell it on.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

taike said:


> where is this smurf village?


It's Alberobello, Puglia, Italy
Cheers taike
G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...serpent-savage-and-unique-watches/description

A short hint to all bronze heads... 
... next one to back at Kickstarter

It's a 42mm CuSn8 version for a reasonable price


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Probably last pics from Italy, had to cut holyday by a few weeks, my father seriusly ill. 
G


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14352729
> View attachment 14352733
> View attachment 14352737
> 
> ...


Stunning pictures. Really makes me want to go back.

Best wishes for your father. Hopefully there is a happy ending. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes indeed, all the best G, hope dad is ok.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

All the best G!
Come back with good news.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

All the best for your dad and all of your family.
Be back with good news


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

G please pass our love and wishes to your dad.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> It's Alberobello, Puglia, Italy
> Cheers taike
> G


very interesting https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alberobello#The_Trulli_of_Alberobello

literal tax shelters!


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

T3C said:


> Real beast of a watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Goblin77 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...serpent-savage-and-unique-watches/description
> 
> A short hint to all bronze heads...
> ... next one to back at Kickstarter
> ...


Considering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14352729
> View attachment 14352733
> View attachment 14352737
> 
> ...


Health and strength!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back on the Kav today.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

A question please those who have experience of such things, 

What happens to the WR of the watch when the patina grows under the rear and crystal seals? 

And does anyone worry about “bronze disease “?

How about crystalline wax? Anyone use that on their watches?

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Zelos Swordfish arrived today...









nice watch for the money :-!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some mop plus chronograph..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> Considering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also considering this. Great design and very low price. But I seem to recall Makara has had problems in the past with delays and quality issues. Hmm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Just came in, Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

T3C said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...147 here, you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving the blues and bronze on that piece!!

Marvellous.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Brand new Torsk diver from Tsao Baltimore. Just picked it up on the deck of the U.S.S. Torsk.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

End to a hard days hiking...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Halveye said:


> Very nice...147 here, you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

178 ... I think they're dispatched randomly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Loving the blues and bronze on that piece!!
> 
> Marvellous.


Reminds you of your 671? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


lovely collection sir!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DarioV said:


> lovely collection sir!


The amazing thing is that yankeexpress can drop humongous family portraits like that for nearly any category of watch. His "watch box" must be an entire wing of a large house. b-)

I hope someday he will do a SOTC post with individual photos of every watch, but I harbor some fears that would break either WUS or my browser, perhaps both.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yankee express, just wow!!

How is the “Bronze diver addiction” coming on then??

This thread is now no more mine, it is officially your thread!! You are de man.


----------



## hsf3 (Jun 21, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


>


Great collection! What is the one with the unbranded dial on the right in the last picture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

hsf3 said:


> Great collection! What is the one with the unbranded dial on the right in the last picture?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While we're at it, second from the left, orange dial please?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yankee express, just wow!!
> 
> How is the "Bronze diver addiction" coming on then??
> 
> This thread is now no more mine, it is officially your thread!! You are de man.


Kinda disappointed you gave it up that fast, Clive... 15 watches and you just hand it over...?

Whatever... moving to a new office. Cleaning out the safe tonight and ... huh? Whattayunno?










Why don't you hold onto the thread for awhile? Kinda been going alright with you in charge.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

How amateur... forgot the one I'm wearing now... must be the bronze in the bloodstream.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Kinda disappointed you gave it up that fast, Clive... 15 watches and you just hand it over...?
> 
> Whatever... moving to a new office. Cleaning out the safe tonight and ... huh? Whattayunno?
> 
> ...


So many fine pieces...

The sick thing is, I know everyone of those watches. Great to see them in one pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My offering for the day.










Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice bundle of bronzes. May I ask what's that one on the right side? This one with the Tudor handset?



Bendodds360 said:


> My offering for the day.


My favorite one even the crown is to dream about.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Kinda disappointed you gave it up that fast, Clive... 15 watches and you just hand it over...?
> 
> Whatever... moving to a new office. Cleaning out the safe tonight and ... huh? Whattayunno?
> 
> ...


Damn so many fantastic pieces in this collection! Kavs, Ennebi, Pam and that Mario Paci in the middle...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Talking of Tudor..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good point well made USMC!!

Although it has to be said, despite your collection being huge and amazing, I think Yankee has it on the pure OCD watch stands and display method!!

The hap hazard pile is making my scratch detector go off the scale 

But whoever is the winner out of you 2, my solitary bronze watch definetly drops me off the radar when it comes to “Bronze diver addiction” sorry forgot the Schofield, but that is going, so “There can be only one” as some big ugly bloke once said.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Good point well made USMC!!
> 
> Although it has to be said, despite your collection being huge and amazing, I think Yankee has it on the pure OCD watch stands and display method!!
> 
> The hap hazard pile is making my scratch detector go off the scale


What can I say?... I've got sh!+ to do.

I found another one in the briefcase... I'll add it to the pile when I'm done with it today:










When I get home, I'll add the polished Bruno, Hadal II, patinated CH1 and whatever else I find in the couch cushions.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> What can I say?... I've got sh!+ to do.
> 
> I found another one in the briefcase... I'll add it to the pile when I'm done with it today:


Us bronze heads are a unique breed. Don't think anyone really understands us 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ uh-oh... woke up the giant! Knight’s firing up the cargo elevator and taking the mining cart to the basement to load up a portion of the collection... I’ll just concede now.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ uh-oh... woke up the giant! Knight's firing up the cargo elevator and taking the mining cart to the basement to load up a portion of the collection... I'll just concede now.


You make me laugh, very funny 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ uh-oh... woke up the giant! Knight's firing up the cargo elevator and taking the mining cart to the basement to load up a portion of the collection... I'll just concede now.


If I ever find where that basement is I'm getting me one of dem fancy drills and raiding it!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> If I ever find where that basement is I'm getting me one of dem fancy drills and raiding it!!


First you have to make it to South London 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tomcfitz (Jun 27, 2019)

I was brewing the other day, and thought "Starsan is acidic... and an interesting acid (Phosphoric), let's see what happens" Really stripped the patina, fast, and left it a lovely reddish copper instead of the usual yellowish brass. Hope the new patina develops a bit more reddish!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> What can I say?... I've got sh!+ to do.
> 
> I found another one in the briefcase... I'll add it to the pile when I'm done with it today:
> 
> ...


I will hold you to this.

We need the finished picture...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> First you have to make it to South London
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ahh come on I'm a Canvey boy, and all my family were from Peckham!!

No worries there son!!

Now give us yer post code!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just working out how to organise it into a pile!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Still running with the Tudor. The second best finished bronze after the PAM IMO..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You need to do a SOTC thread Knighty!!

Just get a wide angle lens and a very big flat space first!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

What happens when a watch you just bought (but searched for it for the longest time) shows up for sale again, within a week of your purchase? Of course you make a sensible and fully rational decision like a responsible adult and just smile at the funny coincidence... Well not me, because I bought it again. 🤷


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

konax said:


> What happens when a watch you just bought (but searched for it for the longest time) shows up for sale again, within a week of your purchase? Of course you make a sensible and fully rational decision like a responsible adult and just smile at the funny coincidence... Well not me, because I bought it again. &#55358;&#56631;


And you did the right thing! I'm waiting for FedEx to deliver my Bangla today but it hasn't showed up yet


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

konax said:


> What happens when a watch you just bought (but searched for it for the longest time) shows up for sale again, within a week of your purchase? Of course you make a sensible and fully rational decision like a responsible adult and just smile at the funny coincidence... Well not me, because I bought it again.


Can't have enough of those, right? I've contemplated clearing out the collection and buying one in each variant.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep addicts all of you!!

What have I started


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why waste a double post when you have a Bronze finish foot buffer to post??









Milo looks on and thinks "Wtf is he doing now?? Why can't he just throw my bloody ball.?"


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy says hi 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Out enjoying the Canadian summer... hear it's all turning to ****e Downunder. A few more weeks of leave and then back to the grindstone.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Sent from my YZFR1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Hey G
Just if you wondered dial can be rotated
Unscrew dial screws and rotate, if you find it bumpy with the right crown



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Patina starting to develop nicely.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Hey G
> Just if you wondered dial can be rotated
> Unscrew dial screws and rotate, if you find it bumpy with the right crown
> 
> ...


Copy that, thanks!


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

This just arrived from New Zealand. First bronze!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Just to cleanse the pallet a little....








She did play well white water rafting and zip lining...
Sadly I am without bronze now....
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

My three brassos, all lit up.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Armida A1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

_4. No sales posts or "Want to Buy / Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at WatchUSeek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, email the Moderator(s) first to discuss it._










And some bronze for good measure!

Have a great weekend friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Magrette Waterman Bronze... On a CheapestNatoStrap Canvas strap and a Steinhart bronze buckle




















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Just a quick one, I'll post also on wtb, but I figure all the right people are in here... I'm looking to try out a ted su rubber strap with the bronze buckle contraption. PM me if you would like to sell one.


Are you talking about this one:








Ted's got them in stock... I just bought four more! Back in the day, he didn't sell this combo. I had to buy a leather one with bronze and rubber with steel and swap 'em.

Jump on it; they're spectacular on every watch, light or heavy.

This was the first one ever... still going strong:


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Today I am Dobra:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

konax said:


> Today I am Dobra:


That's good... we're missing one around here, so the spot's open.


----------



## reachcontrol (Apr 16, 2012)

That is a lovely combo of bronze and green!!!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

konax said:


> Today I am Dobra:


Perfect... 0 rpm  while the picture was taken..

Good looking watch also


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Magrette Waterman Bronze









After two days in the NJ surf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I can’t get over the fact this thread is over 900 pages!

Anyway, a rare site here in 50mm’s of jeweled Italian Bronze paired with some aged titanium accoutrements! U-Boat Tipo 01. YES it’s as cool as the pictures may indicate! Have a good day.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Another one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Torsk finally ran aground today. Pretty impressed with what $350, a little bit of patience and blind faith through Kickstarter, got me.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Torsk finally ran aground today. Pretty impressed with what $350, a little bit of patience and blind faith through Kickstarter, got me.


Nice, still waiting for mine. Bronze green dial with solid bronze bezel insert and stainless steel blue dial with blue sapphire bezel insert. Kind of wish I got blue on blue in bronze. Too many choices.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> Nice, still waiting for mine. Bronze green dial with solid bronze bezel insert and stainless steel blue dial with blue sapphire bezel insert. Kind of wish I got blue on blue in bronze. Too many choices.


The blue on blue in bronze is quite nice. I struggled for a while with deciding because with my preference is a bronze bezel on bronze watches. However, because of the white chapter ring I thought the blue bezel looked better. I'm glad I want that route.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane on alligator strap with bronze buckle


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My new Bangla finally arrived yesterday, a couple of quick pics before starting to patina it.
I tired with liver of sulphur at first but it didn't work for me (tried many different solutions, maybe the one i got off ebay wasn't the good one), so i went for the classical white wine vinegar and salt. 
Lets see how it turns out.


----------



## hsf3 (Jun 21, 2012)

First bronze watch. An invicta but a nice watch. Although I wasn't a fan of the stick band. Why do fake gator on a Diver?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz (Feb 16, 2011)

I've always loved Bronze watches, what's the best way to clean the patina if you get sick of the look to make it look nice and shinny again?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^ just toss it and buy another


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jul 26, 2009)

My Condor in the garden

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Rotaz said:


> I've always loved Bronze watches, what's the best way to clean the patina if you get sick of the look to make it look nice and shinny again?


you can polish it, brush it with lemon juice and a toothbrush, or toothpaste (one with those little grains inside)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My bronze for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

DarioV said:


> My new Bangla finally arrived yesterday, a couple of quick pics before starting to patina it.
> I tired with liver of sulphur at first but it didn't work for me (tried many different solutions, maybe the one i got off ebay wasn't the good one), so i went for the classical white wine vinegar and salt.
> Lets see how it turns out.
> 
> ...


That looks titanium on the pics? Or is it brass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acey (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

vesire said:


> That looks titanium on the pics? Or is it brass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is Brass, sorry for the bad pictures but i was in a hurry, i wouldn't try to patina Titanium 
Anyway after 2 different solutions baths it turned out great. I will take some good pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

After a sustained period of forced saltwater patina ... she's starting to show her age!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

After a couple more passages in ammonia, vinegar and salt mix this is the result.
I'm very satisfied with the green/blu spots that came up, lovely contrast with the brass dial.
I've took some pictures of it in the beautiful Villa d'Este in Tivoli.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

New strap for my bronzo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

One of Dobra's buckles to commemorate the return of a friend - came back strong on the cigar thread... oh my...!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good evening everyone... or good morning.... or whatever....














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

It's been a while....I need to catch up 
The one and only.... the Prototype...
Dear addicted, I give you CARMAGNOLLE , by Pontvs




































View attachment 14401609


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> It's been a while....I need to catch up
> The one and only.... the Prototype...
> Dear addicted, I give you CARMAGNOLLE , by Pontvs
> View attachment 14401623
> ...











Carmagnolle


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's awesome!!!! Exactly the logo on the case back of my watch...
I could see you wearing it while riding your Indian...
Safety first....
Ok, going to sleep.... you guys need planes to fly....good ones....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome back Dobra. And congrats on the new one. Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome back Dobra!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Newbie..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Nethuns










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Patina update, also trying this gray Martu strap.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Imy








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

absolute steal this watch....


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Barn0081 said:


> absolute steal this watch....
> 
> View attachment 14414663


I went with the blue on bronze myself, but that green looks fantastic. I was kicking myself for not backing the 2 watch option and getting that green in the stainless steel case. Your pic is not helping.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TIPO 01









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldr









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane 6000m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## crakkajakka15 (Jul 13, 2009)

Barn0081 said:


> absolute steal this watch....
> 
> View attachment 14414663


That green!!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just clean up this baby
Love the look of virgin bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW C60 Bronze ...38mm








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

This just came in. Virgin bronze. 
Not sure if I'll keep it but I have to say - Borealis makes a quality watch for not a lot of money.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Quiet beer at the local.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Finding it hard to resist those ted su rubber dive straps, that buckle looks ace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Back home after a few weeks at the Atlantic...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

LowIQ said:


> Back home after a few weeks at the Atlantic...
> 
> View attachment 14424659
> 
> ...


That looks like you had a very relaxing time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Well, the wife and me, she Aussi as well like you, had a few disputes, but all in all as you say.....last pic is from home, on the terrace...reminescencing....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

New to the stable.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking good. The blue really stands out on the bronze. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some squale









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Just got bitten...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Patina coming along.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

ChaseOne said:


> Just got bitten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might like to get bitten too....what watch is that..?


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

LowIQ said:


> Might like to get bitten too....what watch is that..?


Ventus Mori 300

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

I think these are the best adorable bronze divers out there.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some u boat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Wait...this is a new Bronzey right?!?! Gotta be a Trigger... But the dial looks more stockish. Details!! (also, G, your inbox is full)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Wait...this is a new Bronzey right?!?! Gotta be a Trigger... But the dial looks more stockish. Details!! (also, G, your inbox is full)


 Nope, old bronze. Good call, stock eBay dial. Put in a new movement, re-sealed it, fixed the crown tube and made some other mods to make it reliable.

Revamping his lineup and enjoying them more and more. Waiting on more screws for this one:









I've got four of these damn things... might as well do something with them.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis belle on British rail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

New shoes!

Have a good one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead meteor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Cheap bronze, just in, shiny as a new penny.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone have experience with the Aquatico bronzo's?

Bronze tax:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

New kid on the block here! My first bronze!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Semper said:


> New kid on the block here! My first bronze!


Just dipped your toes into some dangerous waters... enjoy your new one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Aging nicely.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Semper said:


> New kid on the block here! My first bronze!


Looks awesome! Congrats...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

San Martin. A couple of days, natural beginnings of a patina.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A new beauty of your collection? It's patina seems so virgin


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> A new beauty of your collection? It's patina seems so virgin


No I have so many watches that I forget to wear some. Must trim the collection but I'm too lazy..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> No I have so many watches that I forget to wear some. Must trim the collection but I'm too lazy..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem 
One plus of our hobby is, that our watches will get nicer, while time is going on.
So you see... No need to hurry for triming


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I wasn't 100% thrilled with the leather strap which came on the San Martin, and started looking into a rubber strap for it. In the meantime, I figured I'd check it out on brushed stainless shark mesh. I'm liking it... quite a bit, actually.

When I had a Zelos Mako, was always wondering how it would look on the stainless bracelet. Someone actually tried it out and posted pix to FB. I thought it looked pretty decent; others absolutely hated it.

Anyone else got an stainless bracelet on their bronze watch?


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

With the newbie


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nope, old bronze. Good call, stock eBay dial. Put in a new movement, re-sealed it, fixed the crown tube and made some other mods to make it reliable.
> 
> Revamping his lineup and enjoying them more and more. Waiting on more screws for this one:
> 
> ...


Say the brand name....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ben's old war-horse. Added a heavy rotor, screen protector and a battle worn patina and it's ready to rock.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Ben's old war-horse. Added a heavy rotor, screen protector and a battle worn patina and it's ready to rock.


Looks amazing mate. I will miss it, especially that chapter ring! It's great that I'll still get see it.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TIPO 01









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Getting the egg ready for football Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey man, you got perfect patina on that one.



jamese302 said:


> Getting the egg ready for football Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Hey man, you got perfect patina on that one.


Thanks! It's coming along, I haven't done anything but wear it everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sitting down with a Blind Mans Bluff, a Dobra strap and a Dobra watch. Let's all have a moment of silence for the Tauchmeister 1000m that gave it's life for this watch earlier in the evening.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^raises glass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Sitting down with a Blind Mans Bluff, a Dobra strap and a Dobra watch. Let's all have a moment of silence for the Tauchmeister 1000m that gave it's life for this watch earlier in the evening.


Just hope that the donor found his peace.....
Rest In Peace Tauchmeister.... May your soul go to watch heaven. You'll never be forgotten .
Now the Dutch Petram speaks German.... Ticken Tacken......Ticken Tacken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm in Ward C today


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Maranez Bangla


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Love this watch on silicone.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

PetrosD said:


> Love this watch on silicone.


Matchy matchy


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Sitting down with a Blind Mans Bluff, a Dobra strap and a Dobra watch. Let's all have a moment of silence for the Tauchmeister 1000m that gave it's life for this watch earlier in the evening.


Amen!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Just went down to exquisite timepieces today and picked up a new hunk of bronze...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

jamese302 said:


> Just went down to exquisite timepieces today and picked up a new hunk of bronze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's a nice one J... I wear my steel version for work all the time and it's become a favorite, comfort/durability wise. Going to be nice to see one with some patina (if you go that route)!


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Man, that's a nice one J... I wear my steel version for work all the time and it's become a favorite, comfort/durability wise. Going to be nice to see one with some patina (if you go that route)!


Yes, surprisingly comfortable watch for its size. I tried on the black version and this one is a bit heavier, but not excessively. It's almost too nice looking to patina but I'm definitely going to see what develops. Will post updates! Love your collection btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Swimming today, so it was off with the leather, on with the rubber...

I also changed straps










Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Working on that patina...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chilling with 2 beasts..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chilling with one beast, and a small furry cushion.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Few bronzes that have been packed away in the office for probably 2 years.
Patina has been developing....









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Alexandre christie









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

GG and Makara









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Pair of Regia one off patina dials.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

davym2112 said:


> Pair of Regia one off patina dials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes... those look like they also fogged up the crystals... oxygen/moisture leak in the seals?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> Yikes... those look like they also fogged up the crystals... oxygen/moisture leak in the seals?


No it's just dirt from storage in a manky old fake leather watch storage box

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

At the beach today, can't get this one off my wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 14469171
> 
> View attachment 14469187


This is one happy kitty. For a second I thought you were going for the litter box patina treatment (which is a real thing btw)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, very nice... Got that minty Piotr smell!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats G-Shocker!
I believe it's time to change your nickname....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Cobra Calibre Crossfire


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Cobra Calibre Crossfire 3 months on the wrist




















TSAO Baltimore Torsk 10 days on the wrist. Waiting for new straps.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Old standby


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Whoaaa, that bracelet... where from?! Details 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one on the left is impressive, especially with yhat bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fozzaru said:


> The one on the left is impressive, especially with yhat bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was very impressed with it. I have another on the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Waterman bronze on Haveston strap









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I should probably stop fooling around with random straps and just get a proper one from Dobra.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Congrats G-Shocker!
> I believe it's time to change your nickname....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got any ideas? I used to have 40+ g-shocks, now only 2...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


Beautiful piece bro. 
..


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lazy Sunday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Madrid traffic jam (not today, of course).


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Got any ideas? I used to have 40+ g-shocks, now only 2...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you cleaned out your collection.....
I'll go with : The Cleaner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A Bronze watch is not just a watch..... it's ART

Quoting Dobra....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Clean again and pimped










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Semper said:


> Madrid traffic jam (not today, of course).


Beautiful your Export blue Sea Eagle bronze... saw it's not available onsite... do you have other paths?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow, some great collections here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really dig the 28mm orange strap. Nice...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Really dig the 28mm orange strap. Nice...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, sets the watch nicely. Now I only need Stallone wrists 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 14463411
> View attachment 14463413


Looks really good on mesh.
What do you think of the watch?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SILES89 said:


> Looks really good on mesh.
> What do you think of the watch?


Lovin' it! Puts a grin on my face when I wear it.

If there's one thing I'll fault it for is that the bezel action is a bit sloppy. I took it off to investigate and the culprit is a manufacturing shortcut -- they use a single wire spring to engage the internal detentes of the bezel, which results in a bit more play in use, than the usual flat spring with multiple engagement points.

Did the forced patina thing:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Yep, sets the watch nicely. Now I only need Stallone wrists
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could wear it for you....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oops!



Definitely Bronze


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

JayVeeez said:


> I can't get over the fact this thread is over 900 pages!
> 
> Anyway, a rare site here in 50mm's of jeweled Italian Bronze paired with some aged titanium accoutrements! U-Boat Tipo 01. YES it's as cool as the pictures may indicate! Have a good day.


This watch might be too cool for you. The finishing on the bronze areas is HAWT.


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

DTDiver said:


> Magrette Waterman Bronze... On a CheapestNatoStrap Canvas strap and a Steinhart bronze buckle
> View attachment 14381025
> View attachment 14381027
> View attachment 14381029
> ...


This looks nice


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


This is the mother lode.


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

T3C said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch !

The more I see this watch, the more I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


That really looks awesome, with the changed dial .. complete new watch

Something new landed today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

MOP Berillium


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Don't forget to rotate those bezels and screw down crowns occasionally!!

Don't ask me know I know!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

asingh313 said:


> This is the mother lode.


Add one more


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


Anyone else reminded of the Costa Concordia when he does this leaning side shot with this thing...?









Is it just me...?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Anyone else reminded of the Costa Concordia when he does this leaning side shot with this thing...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...... now i know what really happened..... why it was leaning... believe that Hadal was in your possession back then...
Is it right after you hit the starboard that you decided to add a crystal protection?????
Well..... sheet happens.....

PS
I recognize your escape boat.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Hmmm...... now i know what really happened..... why it was leaning... believe that Hadal was in your possession back then...
> Is it right after you hit the starboard that you decided to add a crystal protection?????
> Well..... sheet happens.....
> 
> ...


Underneath it... maybe

"That's it... you're selling that thing to a Romanian in Canada tomorrow..."


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats a bad ass compass you got


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mkeric1 said:


> thats a bad ass compass you got


Thank you!
I wanted to tell you that I've seen BADASS-er but I'd have to lie ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Anyone else reminded of the Costa Concordia when he does this leaning side shot with this thing...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recon he would make a similar splash to the Costa Concordia if he rolled off a deck chair into the pool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Underneath it... maybe
> 
> "That's it... you're selling that thing to a Romanian in Canada tomorrow..."


Sheeeeeeet .... that's why the major discount.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> MOP Berillium


Was looking at this one several times. May I ask for your thoughts? Good looking one


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


marine, all you do is wear bronze watches and smoke cigars
you are the man . are you retired?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mkeric1 said:


> marine, all you do is wear bronze watches and smoke cigars
> you are the man . are you retired?


No, just a little more desk shaped than I used to be. Still getting rebuilt and overhauled.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Goblin77 said:


> Was looking at this one several times. May I ask for your thoughts? Good looking one


Really like the watch, but as Southern Bamboo said make sure all the screws are tight, some were loose out of the box.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> No, just a little more desk shaped than I used to be. Still getting rebuilt and overhauled.


Saw you at the clinic yesterday....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Saw you at the clinic yesterday....


Yeah, was looking around for my blue-faced Kav, but didn't want to draw too much attention.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Really enjoying this thing. Like that they went back to the old logo, whatever the reason.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you force the patina? If so how? Looks great! I want to force my Thunder's patina but not sure what method... egg or ammonia fumes. I don't have liver of sulfur at home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Did you force the patina? If so how? Looks great! I want to force my Thunder's patina but not sure what method... egg or ammonia fumes. I don't have liver of sulfur at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got this yesterday
Preowned but nos, its normal air patina and fingerprints

I do not like forced patina, tried egg method on my petram, but clened it afters

This is brass so might be different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Did you force the patina? If so how? Looks great! I want to force my Thunder's patina but not sure what method... egg or ammonia fumes. I don't have liver of sulfur at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do both..... first egg treatment and after ammonia fumes.... After that play on edges with some dishes scotch brite.... it'll look amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

MM


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> MM


LIKE •  100 •

Very nice!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Did you force the patina? If so how? Looks great! I want to force my Thunder's patina but not sure what method... egg or ammonia fumes. I don't have liver of sulfur at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet if you take that chunk into your lab, you'll come out with something new and spectacular that'll top us all.

It's a Thunder - it wants to be dirty. Send it here and I'll wear it somewhere nasty for you.


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is so cool! What is this beast? Are you afraid of knocking and cracking the crystal? Do people who see your watch look at you funny? Do they ever ask you questions about the shape, or crystal? What's your explanation to them?


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Beauty


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Badass.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

asingh313 said:


> This is so cool! What is this beast? Are you afraid of knocking and cracking the crystal? Do people who see your watch look at you funny? Do they ever ask you questions about the shape, or crystal? What's your explanation to them?


Thanks for the compliments!
It's a Kaventsmann Hadal ll, 12000 WR.
I'm only worried about what Hadal could knock .... 
Crystal is made of thick plexiglass.... let's say this watch is bulletproof 
Most of people find it «.ugly.» but they can't resist in asking questions about it....
It feels great on the wrist and I love it....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> I bet if you take that chunk into your lab, you'll come out with something new and spectacular that'll top us all.
> 
> It's a Thunder - it wants to be dirty. Send it here and I'll wear it somewhere nasty for you.


What's this?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thunder...... Check!
Who else?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thunder...... Check!
> Who else?
> 
> 
> ...


A few, here and there. Another one on the way.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> A few, here and there. Another one on the way.



Already knew....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thunder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Already knew....


Why am I not surprised? Romanian embassy in Warsaw has been leaky since it left Bucharest. When are these things coming on Dobra straps?

I hear there's an opening in the market now... should capitalize on that.

Today's bronze... end of an era


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Why am I not surprised? Romanian embassy in Warsaw has been leaky since it left Bucharest. When are these things coming on Dobra straps?
> 
> I hear there's an opening in the market now... should capitalize on that.
> 
> Today's bronze... end of an era


Ohhh..... that opening ....
Piotr has a few Dobras and he keeps them for him....







Dobras...They are very rare and they'll be even rarer.... They're like Bugatti's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Amin brother


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Thunder, feel the Thunder!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

New to me yesterday. Just gotta find a decent bund strap for it. Don't fancy the bronze against skin. Plus I like the bund idea.










Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Thunder, feel the Thunder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem like a lot of watch for the asking price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> New to me yesterday. Just gotta find a decent bund strap for it. Don't fancy the bronze against skin. Plus I like the bund idea.
> 
> ...


This is cool. It's like the 70s Seikos 150m everyone lusts after but unbranded. Who makes it?


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

It’s a Seiko mm300 “homage” by a company called Proxima. There is a long thread about them on here.

Worth investigating.

All the best

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk’s


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

New strap


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> New to me yesterday. Just gotta find a decent bund strap for it. Don't fancy the bronze against skin. Plus I like the bund idea.
> 
> ...


why?reason im asking is i am about to buy magrette waterman bronze and my skin is like that too im allergic to everything. silver burns my skin badly so is this normal for bronze to cause skin problems
?


----------



## dealaddict (Aug 26, 2013)

jamese302 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is very nice. Is it a limited edition? Is it hard to find?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

mkeric1 said:


> why?reason im asking is i am about to buy magrette waterman bronze and my skin is like that too im allergic to everything. silver burns my skin badly so is this normal for bronze to cause skin problems
> ?


Hi actually I am not allergic to bronze. I just don't want to develop any allergies because my skin is very sensitive.

When you say silver, do you mean stainless steel? If yes it is the nickel in the SS that you could be reacting to. Some bronze has even more nickel than SS. You could ask Magrette about nickel and silver content.

A lot of bronze watches have stainless steel backs to reduce skin contact with the bronze, but that's no solution for you if you are allergic to SS. My other bronze watch has a SS back and i don't worry about contact with that.

I'm not sure how the patina (oxidisation) affects the allergy situation.

One solution is to use a bund strap that keeps the watch off your skin. The other is just buy a titanium Magrette. I have one actually, and it's a great watch, if not a bit large for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

dealaddict said:


> This is very nice. Is it a limited edition? Is it hard to find?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 999 made, there are a few for sale out there on the internet, relatively rare new release. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Previously thought all Glycine divers were all 60 click bezels, but this new Bronze GL0242 has a 120 click! Good deal.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

berni29 said:


> Hi actually I am not allergic to bronze. I just don't want to develop any allergies because my skin is very sensitive.
> 
> When you say silver, do you mean stainless steel? If yes it is the nickel in the SS that you could be reacting to. Some bronze has even more nickel than SS. You could ask Magrette about nickel and silver content.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply and not allergic to ss but anything silver and like u my skin is very sensitive for example if i wear metal bracelet for few days straight ill get a rash
im gonna give it a shot with bronze gotta join the club


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking fresh after a light treatment.

Have a good one bronze heads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looking fresh after a light treatment.
> 
> Have a good one bronze heads.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! What was the treatment about? Thanks


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Semper said:


> Looks great! What was the treatment about? Thanks


Nothing over the top. Just a light oiling and then a gentle buff of some of the edges to give it a bit of depth.

I might have another go tomorrow, but it's a bit like beard trimming. Pretty soon you have a clean shaven face....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bronze Tibby


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> Bronze Tibby
> 
> View attachment 14498743


A quick zoom in on that one shows a lot of detail. Very smart looking piece.

Enjoy the ageing process 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

And my chinesium ****ter...


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> New strap
> View attachment 14496565
> View attachment 14496571


Ooh la la !! Nice !!!


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

konax said:


> And my chinesium ****ter...


That's a good looking ****ter you've got there.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

asingh313 said:


> That's a good looking ****ter you've got there.


Is ****ter a compliment?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Is ****ter a compliment?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can mean something different in Aus! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Means what it says in the U.K.

Or cockney slang for a toilet.

But never a compliment.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

you can compliment a pooper, but not a ****ter


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm just referencing an old post I saw here


> every Asian produced watch will disappoint you eventually. Doubly true for bronzos


Yet all my bronzos are asian produced and I like them way more than all my swiss pieces


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Is ****ter a compliment?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Or










Dunno? Really could go either way. But... if It were directed at me&#8230; I'd have to give it a two-count and ask for clarification.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

To stay with the theme S(hit), S(hitty) S(hitter)....
Look what I got boys.... This is THA S(HIT)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looked at the website again but it seems nothing is stock, and never did get a reply from him when I enquired about buying one last time round.

The only ones for sale used seemed to be from the U.S, so that means we in the U.K. get hit with a 20% import tax which makes them very expensive.

So guess I will just have to admire yours on here.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Looked at the website again but it seems nothing is stock, and never did get a reply from him when I enquired about buying one last time round.
> 
> The only ones for sale used seemed to be from the U.S, so that means we in the U.K. get hit with a 20% import tax which makes them very expensive.
> 
> So guess I will just have to admire yours on here.


He fell way behind on orders... I've been waiting for three (and another in service) for a very long time. He reached out and officially announced he's no longer making Kaventsmann watches. Finishing up the last watches by October 1st. I think Ben is the last to get one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well that’s that then.

I will live my Kaventsmann ownership through you Dobra and Ben.

Probably a good thing having just dropped a ****load of £££ to replace my much missed Reverso duo.

Not one for this thread though!!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Wanted to share.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well that's that then.
> 
> I will live my Kaventsmann ownership through you Dobra and Ben.
> 
> ...


You'd have to pay some fees.....








A smaller VENETO....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all, been a log time







G


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well that's that then.
> 
> I will live my Kaventsmann ownership through you Dobra and Ben.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure we can still get one for you. There are many just hanging around out there...


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm pretty sure we can still get one for you. There are many just hanging around out there...


I love it bro. I just sent it to Mike.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm pretty sure we can still get one for you. There are many just hanging around out there...


OMG...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor BBB patina update! Really happy with the look ... all naturale over the last year.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Is ****ter a compliment?????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! I was complimenting the person on the handsome looks of their watch -- that they had previously described as a ****ter !

I love the mild uproar it caused in the Bronzo group


----------



## lucidblvck (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anyone know of any nice bronze watches under 42mm (less than 49mm lug-to-lug) with date window?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm pretty sure we can still get one for you. There are many just hanging around out there...


I'll have the second from the right please!,

PM me for my address, I'll even pay the postage.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I'll have the second from the right please!,
> 
> PM me for my address, I'll even pay the postage.


Very fine choice Clive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And so generous of USMC to offer me one of his!!

But heh that’s what WIS do for their watch bros eh!!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm pretty sure we can still get one for you. There are many just hanging around out there...


Bro... That's the coolest way to store watches, I've ever seen. It does have so much more style than watch boxes


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Would love to have mine on Show at home, but after a house burglary where the bastards cleared me out unfortunately those days are gone in the U.K. and everything has to be locked away.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Would love to have mine on Show at home, but after a house burglary where the bastards cleared me out unfortunately those days are gone in the U.K. and everything has to be locked away.


Sorry to hear that.
So for those who follow the one watch thing... the wrist is always the best place to store your watch - right? But I guess the less of this forum follow the one watch principle.

Even if your watches are insured, sometimes it is impossible to get them back


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Meh result on egg treatment of my Thunder
Before








After 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> So for those who follow the one watch thing... the wrist is always the best place to store your watch - right? But I guess the less of this forum follow the one watch principle.
> 
> Even if your watches are insured, sometimes it is impossible to get them back


Guess it depends where you wear it..? Agreed though... this is my office closet... there's a couple checkpoints:









At home, they're in the panic room with the cigars. Just installed a ventilation system so I can smoke AND neutralize intruders from within.

That's the Hadal 6k, Clive. Have a couple other Hadals coming in, so you never know... Kaventsmann Claus has visited members before..


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Holding my breath to see what the last couple from Kav look like. 

Is there a word for sad and excited? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Guess it depends where you wear it..? Agreed though... this is my office closet... there's a couple checkpoints:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try not to scrape the case on the way down the chimney!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Try not to scrape the case on the way down the chimney!!


ho ho ho, good one


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My one and only bronzo. With a bit of luck I should be able to double my collection in a month or two.

Enjoy your day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> My one and only bronzo. With a bit of luck I should be able to double my collection in a month or two.
> 
> Enjoy your day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you getting then Ben??

Some of us are very nosey


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> What you getting then Ben??
> 
> Some of us are very nosey


The very last Kav to leave Michael's hands, will find its way into my hands. I'll leave it at that for now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> The very last Kav to leave Michael's hands, will find its way into my hands. I'll leave it at that for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is Kaventsmann closing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Is Kaventsmann closing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently. His messages are a bit cryptic. Perhaps he is selling the company? But in my last correspondence he said that my new watch will be the last Kav to leave his hands. Not great for Kav lovers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Apparently. His messages are a bit cryptic. Perhaps he is selling the company? But in my last correspondence he said that my new watch will be the last Kav to leave his hands. Not great for Kav lovers...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I'm selling my Hadal.... #2 of 10.....
Price 17000$ ... PM if anyone is interested 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> The very last Kav to leave Michael's hands, will find its way into my hands. I'll leave it at that for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done for getting in on the last watch!,

Gonna be a future classic I'm sure!!

I don't need to buy one now as USMC is kindly giving me one of his on 24th December this year!!

Ho bloody ho!!

Wasn't it one of your countrymen who sung a song about Santa Klaus and a bike


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Sharkdiver 45 in brass









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How’s the bronze diver addiction coming on then Knighty??

Got any room in the house for the kids still??


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> How's the bronze diver addiction coming on then Knighty??
> 
> Got any room in the house for the kids still??


Been stressed on tight project deadlines, so bronze helps me through. Not been to the gym for a month though 

Oh yea, the kids, son's at Loughborough uni and daughter at college, so plenty of room for a watch or two 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Trying to get back to some form of normality, 
Defender again












G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Player Preferred baseball strap on Cali Thunder 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Air and Sea.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pilot with a 24 hour divers bezel


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14529583


Do let me know when you wanna swap that with my time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mmmmmmm.............


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


Your gunna leave burn marks on the table there... I do like the dial on that one

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Maranez


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

So good.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Seeing this CH1, makes me remember, that Clemens republished a new one in Mokume Gane... just for those who are addicted to those bronze alloys


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Seeing this CH1, makes me remember, that Clemens republished a new one in Mokume Gane... just for those who are addicted to those bronze alloys


Yeah.... tried to miss that one but he already got me.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah.... tried to miss that one but he already got me.


Looks like a unique finish!!

Never seen anything like that before on here.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah.... tried to miss that one but he already got me.


Ha... 
... but is that alloy mix ready to patinate?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The only bronze watch in my watchbox.

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Ha...
> ... but is that alloy mix ready to patinate?


Yeah, it'll patinate nicely... just requires more waxing afterward and harsher acids, so removing the movement and replacing all the seals is a must.

Bronze/Steel Mokune does very well - it's the copper/silver where you get into trouble... the base metal etches the fine metal after touching the skin for prolonged periods, causing it to disintegrate.

Plus, if you want to remove the patina, you gotta go the denture tablet route... lemon and other household stuff just won't get it done.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, it'll patinate nicely... just requires more waxing afterward and harsher acids, so removing the movement and replacing all the seals is a must.
> 
> Bronze/Steel Mokune does very well - it's the copper/silver where you get into trouble... the base metal etches the fine metal after touching the skin for prolonged periods, causing it to disintegrate.
> 
> Plus, if you want to remove the patina, you gotta go the denture tablet route... lemon and other household stuff just won't get it done.


Sounds good. Hope to be, together with the other members of this thread, one of this vip, who get some cool wrist shots of those watch.
To be honest, I didn't have seen a mokume Gane with nice patina. Most of them are shiny as newly from stock.

But who could do so better than you? 
Did Clemens really contacted you and asked you to buy one of his watches?... Man, that's a status I'd like to get sometime


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey can't ressist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe should be posted in the "Bargains" thread, but received an email from Synchron yesterday announcing special pricing of $1490 for the new Aquadive Bathyscaphe bronze with $500 off discount code INVITE500BS: https://aquadive.com/watches/bathyscaphe-100-bronze/


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Maybe should be posted in the "Bargains" thread, but received an email from Synchron yesterday announcing special pricing of $1490 for the new Aquadive Bathyscaphe bronze with $500 off discount code INVITE500BS: https://aquadive.com/watches/bathyscaphe-100-bronze/


Not sure I'd call a watch over 1k a bargain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

LOSed followed by some Brasso to clean it up a bit. I'm too impatient for natural patina in the tropical climate of Chicago.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Not sure I'd call a watch over 1k a bargain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, you're saying if a $30k Daytona could be had for $1.1k, it wouldn't be a "bargain"? I guess you and I are just of two different schools of thought; to me, it's the discount amount which makes the "bargain", not the final price. I get it, though...completely subjective and open to one's own interpretation.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, you're saying if a $30k Daytona could be had for $1.1k, it wouldn't be a "bargain"? I guess you and I are just of two different schools of thought; to me, it's the discount amount which makes the "bargain", not the final price. I get it, though...completely subjective and open to one's own interpretation.


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

It's a great watch. I'd bought it a year ago with a 300USD reduction or anything like that. 
Quite a good price you got know. Especially with the additional leather (and nato) strap.

But as I remember, you have to add the custom fees on this price









Edit:



dumberdrummer said:


> Maybe should be posted in the "Bargains" thread, but received an email from Synchron yesterday announcing special pricing of $1490 for the new Aquadive Bathyscaphe bronze with $500 off discount code INVITE500BS: https://aquadive.com/watches/bathyscaphe-100-bronze/


I'd added one to my basket for try. That's what's happened... 
...after taxes added, you get a discount of 600USD.
By the way, it's the same endprice I'd payed a year ago with the Blackafriday coupon code.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, you're saying if a $30k Daytona could be had for $1.1k, it wouldn't be a "bargain"? I guess you and I are just of two different schools of thought; to me, it's the discount amount which makes the "bargain", not the final price. I get it, though...completely subjective and open to one's own interpretation.


The more you BUY, the more you SAVE! Act now! Operators are standing by.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all friends, my new Thunder with custom dial Gondar..thank you Piotr.


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

View attachment 14539937
View attachment 14539939
View attachment 14539941
View attachment 14539937
View attachment 14539939
View attachment 14539941
View attachment 14539937
View attachment 14539939
View attachment 14539941

Hi all friends, my new Thunder with custom dial Gondar..thank you Piotr.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Congratulations, i love the dial on this Piotr, even the handsets are amazing!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaleEArnold said:


>


What make/model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Interesting design, could double as an ashtray if you smoke cigars 



DaleEArnold said:


>


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Have a nice weekend to all of you


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

IDEAPIXEL 2 or 3 made, this one is the only one with this dial..Manual wind UNITAS Swiss Movement


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra #98


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> What make/model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now now now!!

You will write down a thousand lines saying

"Romans go home!!"

No sorry got confused there....

"I will stop buying watches, I have enough!!"


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Now now now!!
> 
> You will write down a thousand lines saying
> 
> ...


My friend, you are probably the reason for my bronze addiction 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Don’t try and pass the blame for your obvious addiction to some stranger on the internet!!

Your addiction problems come from your inborn desire to have one green wrist all the time!!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Now now now!!
> 
> You will write down a thousand lines saying
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know that very well my friend.
But the big question is.... what do you have incoming?


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife really does not like this combo, but I've been quite enjoying the 70's vibe lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Might have to give the old girl a bit of a clean up. She's spent a little too much time in the ocean.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Cleaned up...kinda. Replaced the Erikas with the canvas now that it's out of the water.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

RobMc said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I can't speak highly enough of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Missing summer already









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 on beaver tail strap


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

G'Day,

Any inmates with a San Marting Bronze "Tuna"? 

What are your thoughts on the watch and their quality. I really like the look of a bronze Tuna, and there guys offer one. 

Pics too will be appreciated.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

G'Day,

Any inmates with a San Martin Bronze "Tuna"? 

What are your thoughts on the watch and their quality. I really like the look of a bronze Tuna, and these guys offer one. 

Pics too will be appreciated.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

pietervn said:


> G'Day,
> 
> Any inmates with a San Martin Bronze "Tuna"?
> 
> ...


It patinas quickly and suits nicely on an Erikas strap. Its not in the same league as a tuna... but then again, not the same price. I wear mine regularly.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


This is unbelievably beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bronze autumn...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> bronze autumn...


Same here


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

Red PeeKay said:


> It patinas quickly and suits nicely on an Erikas strap. Its not in the same league as a tuna... but then again, not the same price. I wear mine regularly.


Thanks for the feedback. I understand it is not a real Tuna, but the bronze is what attracts me to order one. Most of the SM reviews are quite positive.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry about the double post, browser playing up


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

pietervn said:


> Any inmates with a San Martin Bronze "Tuna"?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the watch and their quality. I really like the look of a bronze Tuna, and these guys offer one.


I've never had a SM Tuna, but I do love my San Martin "6105" in bronze.























I considered a SM Tuna, but was turned off by the stainless case and crown -- only the shroud and bezel are bronze. That said, it's pretty much all you see, anyway, so... Otherwise, I was considering the Heimdallr/Sharkey version, which is all bronze, but I can't stand that two different colors were used for the WR rating on the dial...

This is the third SM bronze watch I've owned -- the other two were pilot style watches I flipped mainly out of boredom, nothing wrong with them, and one still shows up regularly in the F71 daily WRUW threads. Quality is perfectly adequate to above average, for the price range. The bezel on mine has a bit of play, and when investigating, found it has a cheap, single-wire spring instead of the usual flat spring with multiple points of contact -- that's about the only fault I have with the watch. Very accurate timekeeping -- I've heard they regulate movements prior to shipping. And the rest of the quality is very good -- fantastic lume, decent case/dial/crown/crystal. Smooth operation of the crown. Ut! Other fault -- the slightly cartoonish shark on the case back and crown. Not the best rendition of a shark, but I can live with it, since I largely don't have to look at it.

tl;dr - recommend SM; if that Tuna floats your boat, get it.

Super happy with my bronze 6105, and because it was such a decent deal, was not afraid to experiment with forced patina.


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

today first in water..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14551279


Is that natural patina?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

cecil said:


> View attachment 14550913
> View attachment 14550915
> View attachment 14550917
> View attachment 14550923
> ...


Nice pieces...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

mconlonx said:


> I've never had a SM Tuna, but I do love my San Martin "6105" in bronze.
> I considered a SM Tuna, but was turned off by the stainless case and crown -- only the shroud and bezel are bronze. That said, it's pretty much all you see, anyway, so... Otherwise, I was considering the Heimdallr/Sharkey version, which is all bronze, but I can't stand that two different colors were used for the WR rating on the dial...
> 
> This is the third SM bronze watch I've owned -- the other two were pilot style watches I flipped mainly out of boredom, nothing wrong with them, and one still shows up regularly in the F71 daily WRUW threads. Quality is perfectly adequate to above average, for the price range. The bezel on mine has a bit of play, and when investigating, found it has a cheap, single-wire spring instead of the usual flat spring with multiple points of contact -- that's about the only fault I have with the watch. Very accurate timekeeping -- I've heard they regulate movements prior to shipping. And the rest of the quality is very good -- fantastic lume, decent case/dial/crown/crystal. Smooth operation of the crown. Ut! Other fault -- the slightly cartoonish shark on the case back and crown. Not the best rendition of a shark, but I can live with it, since I largely don't have to look at it.
> ...


G'Day mconlonx

Thanks for the comments and the pics. The 6105 looks really nice. It looks like the SM's develop a really good patina. I have a Borealis that I wear occasionally. The watch has darkened and have not had any green patina developing. I put it on a leather strap recently so it does not get the moisture that should develop a well used look. The SM on the other hand will get plenty use. I intend that as my home daily wearer.

For the price I don't think one can go wrong. I will post pics once I get the watch.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

tank you..


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

excuse me-thank you:-!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo polluce on black toshi strap












G


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

pietervn said:


> It looks like the SM's develop a really good patina. I have a Borealis that I wear occasionally. The watch has darkened and have not had any green patina developing. I put it on a leather strap recently so it does not get the moisture that should develop a well used look. The SM on the other hand will get plenty use. I intend that as my home daily wearer.
> 
> For the price I don't think one can go wrong. I will post pics once I get the watch.
> 
> Cheers, Pete


Just a note regarding the patina -- in the flieger-style I sold, I see that it is developing a nice, dark, natural patina. On my 6105, however, I did a forced patina treatment to get the green verdigris going on -- dunk in salt water and then suspend in an ammonia atmosphere (jar with household ammonia in the bottom).

Maybe regular use in the sea will result in patina like that other Tuna?

In any case, it's a solid choice, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seriously I am blaming myself for visiting this thread... Bought this..... Otw..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

tekong said:


> Seriously I am blaming myself for visiting this thread... Bought this..... Otw..
> View attachment 14552587
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you source it from please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Zelos Swordfish Bronze Meteorite









Doc Savage


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK diver's







club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Where did you source it from please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From ebay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

tekong said:


> From ebay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please mail me the seller.
Thanks 
Knight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

tekong said:


> Seriously I am blaming myself for visiting this thread... Bought this..... Otw..
> View attachment 14552587
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this Piotr's handset style


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Please mail me the seller.
> Thanks
> Knight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can easily find them by searching for "piotr" "thunder" and/or bronze. Don't know if he having watches on stock or only the few from the bay. You can take a look at his Facebook page, it's open to everybody, even if your not registered (as I remember)

Don't forget to post the wrists hot here bro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gradient dial


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm soo jealous
... nice watch


----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)

knightRider said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool )) did not have time to buy them


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday


----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)

View attachment IMG20190926150321.jpg








View attachment IMG20191010191525.jpg


----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)

View attachment 14562301

View attachment 14562307

View attachment 14562311

View attachment 14562315


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Just arrived









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)

View attachment IMG20191021211810.jpg

View attachment IMG20191021211641.jpg

View attachment IMG20191021210911.jpg


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Like for br ASS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Freshly serviced with a Custom made Dial made by THE GREAT ARTIST Leszek Guilloche









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Freshly serviced with a Custom made Dial made by THE GREAT ARTIST Leszek Guilloche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing dude 
Do you visit those guys from Pontvs by person? As I remember, they were located in the high north too?

... this dial...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Awesome dial work Dobra


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Looks amazing dude
> Do you visit those guys from Pontvs by person? As I remember, they were located in the high north too?
> 
> ... this dial...


I know PONTVS guys, great people...Fernando lives in Texas, his brother in Central America I believe....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one seems to be on most days.

Have a good one guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

The smell of bronze is strong
With 53mm brother


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Only one made..... Kaventsmann Acanthurus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze Chimera for the evening drink/smoke-athon.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My Vanguard pre a little wash and dress up after some ocean time. Let it stew after getting back from hols.

Have found a lot of the green comes off without too much forcing and leaves it looking a little more natural. I imagine the green will stay on those areas that don't get much contact or rub.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ignore my question on the Hand cranker thread as you just answered it!!

Nice watch!!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Addiction is real....when is it enough, stay looking at more bronze watches.....lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

tekong said:


> Addiction is real....when is it enough, stay looking at more bronze watches.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOooowwwoo that some serious bronze collections
hats down


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Alright, so in my quest for a 6105 homage in bronze, I avoided aluminum bronze in favor of tin bronze because my limited knowledge of various bronze alloys is that tin bronze (CuSn8 or 6) typically patinas quicker and is a bit more dense than aluminum bronze (CuAl?), which is prized for its more anti-corrosion/patina qualities and being a bit lighter.

Is this assumption correct? Or, rather, misinformation I picked up somewhere along the way?

Reason being, I see Heimdallr just released an SKX homage in bronze, but aluminum bronze rather than tin. I quite like it, especially with the MM hands/dial treatment, so the only thing holding me back is the alloy issue...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mconlonx said:


> Alright, so in my quest for a 6105 homage in bronze, I avoided aluminum bronze in favor of tin bronze because my limited knowledge of various bronze alloys is that tin bronze (CuSn8 or 6) typically patinas quicker and is a bit more dense than aluminum bronze (CuAl?), which is prized for its more anti-corrosion/patina qualities and being a bit lighter.
> 
> Is this assumption correct? Or, rather, misinformation I picked up somewhere along the way?
> 
> Reason being, I see Heimdallr just released an SKX homage in bronze, but aluminum bronze rather than tin. I quite like it, especially with the MM hands/dial treatment, so the only thing holding me back is the alloy issue...


I've owned a heroic DL1004 a while ago, which was made of aluminum bronze too.
The one I've owned patinated very quickly to a grayish-dark surface. I regret selling it.
As I assume ist was looking similar to the Tudor bronze patina.


----------



## Nevermor (Oct 19, 2019)

View attachment IMG20191024180917.jpg


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Looks yummy .... love that G Style Patina
Is that #100?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Looks yummy .... love that G Style Patina
> Is that #100?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Telepathy


Why yes... yes it is. What number are you on now?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Why yes... yes it is. What number are you on now?


152..... and counting..... 
Counting slow on a looooooong waiting list....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, that strap looks THICK!!



USMC0321 said:


>


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Do Ennebi sell direct?
Their website does not have much information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Warmer weather.... just gotta find another strap for this one. Leather just gets too sticky.

Thinking another Erikas, like that style and she's the only one doing them with bronze buckles.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> 152..... and counting.....
> Counting slow on a looooooong waiting list....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you made them thinner then they wouldn't take so long!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Do Ennebi sell direct?
> Their website does not have much information.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to you they don't!!

Hasn't your lines taught you a lesson young man!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not to you they don't!!
> 
> Hasn't your lines taught you a lesson young man!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Do Ennebi sell direct?
> Their website does not have much information.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll sell directly, but in your area it'd probably be better to go through https://www.9maiali.com/m/product-category-ennebi/

They refresh inventory often and will throw you a pretty good deal if you ask.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

New Erika strap on the Steinhart..just arrived today...the strap....virgin bronze...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> They'll sell directly, but in your area it'd probably be better to go through https://www.9maiali.com/m/product-category-ennebi/
> 
> They refresh inventory often and will throw you a pretty good deal if you ask.


Thanks, sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

It has to leave..... more info in sale section









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> It has to leave..... more info in sale section
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm shipping one out to you this morning, and yet, that one's still sitting there.

Nothing "has to" leave... ridiculous.

Can't you just hide them under a floorboard or something??


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm shipping one out to you this morning, and yet, that one's still sitting there.
> 
> Nothing "has to" leave... ridiculous.
> 
> Can't you just hide them under a floorboard or something??


Floorboards are nailed.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> If you made them thinner then they wouldn't take so long!!


Thinner????? I could do that.... here's an example. 
8.4mm thick
For this one I had no choice but to use a press drill.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Floorboards are nailed....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cmon man. Don't leave us hanging. What's in the mail from Palm Springs!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cmon man. Don't leave us hanging. What's in the mail from Palm Springs!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A watch.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> A watch.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cruel...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Patina coming along nicely.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Dobra said:


> A watch.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 OK.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Solid choice. It should last you a lifetime. Can’t wait for the wrist shots! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Solid choice. It should last you a lifetime. Can't wait for the wrist shots!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll post a few pictures probably tomorrow....
Here's a hint.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GL0281 green gradient....



....with GL0242 blue gradient


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Serious question, as I am ignorant. Beyond personal preference, is there a big difference between bronze and brass for dive watches? 

Brass is obviously cheaper, at least in the watches I've looked at. Is one better than the other to justify the cost? 

They both develop a nice patina, albeit the hues may be different.

Sorry if this is in the wrong area.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

gruntmedik said:


> Serious question, as I am ignorant. Beyond personal preference, is there a big difference between bronze and brass for dive watches?
> 
> Brass is obviously cheaper, at least in the watches I've looked at. Is one better than the other to justify the cost?
> 
> ...


Brass alloy contains sacrificial zinc and is subject to rot and corrosion in the presence of steel and sea water.

Bronze alloy contains tin which does not deteriorate like the zinc in brass.

Corroded brass watch case:



Some Vintage watches had "base metal" cases, which were plated brass.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I'll post a few pictures probably tomorrow....
> Here's a hint....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bet it will be Ben's numero uno


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ha! I didn't even think of that my mind went straight to ennebi. However... graham does have other Italian stallions in the watch box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cmon man. Don't leave us hanging. What's in the mail from Palm Springs!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Graham better not have sold you my Kaventsmann!!

He promised me that for Xmas!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh and Dobra if it is that Timex you WILL have to make a thinner strap for it, about 3mil max!!

Got any AK slings that thin??


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Ha! I didn't even think of that my mind went straight to ennebi. However... graham does have other Italian stallions in the watch box
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah... Ennebi was the first one I was thinking about too. But look at his other watches... All of them are more hefty than those Ennebis.


Okay, he got one of those Pontvs, which is similar to an Ennebi...

Is an U-boat italian made too? 

... but I would take any of G's watches too. Everything of them is a real stunner.

By the way @Dobra can't you hide your new watches in your toolbox at work?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14577587


That blue dial looks better to this patina, day for day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, I think so!!

But then I might be a bit biased!!


----------



## essay59 (Mar 25, 2019)

Proxima/Himq marinemaster









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra #151


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalmar2 Chronograph


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Double post


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I just got the Eterna Kontiki Bronze from Ashford. It seems that Eterna is blowing out a bunch of their watches (I've heard rumblings about financial problems) and they had maybe half a dozen of these limited editions that Ashford let go at amazingly low prices. I've already got eight brass/bronze divers, but certainly none with a dial as pretty as the Eterna. Seems a step up from Armida, Maranez, and Helson, especially with the in-house movement. Thankfully I have enough bronze divers that the Eterna slipped into my collection and rotation without any notice by my wife! :-d

I've been playing with some straps and the charcoal canvas seems to be a really good match.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is that a bent cigar or am I seeing things? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

And then there were three! ( I know, a rather pathetic number in this company!)
During the long wait for the new TC9 I just had to hit the button for the Phoibos Sea Eagle- (Thanks Semper!) and I have to say the finish is superb- the ceramic dial and bezel look much better than the website photo and delivery in the UK was about 3 days. TC9 isn't bad either, the lumed glass bezel is exceptional.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Yeah... Ennebi was the first one I was thinking about too. But look at his other watches... All of them are more hefty than those Ennebis.
> 
> 
> Okay, he got one of those Pontvs, which is similar to an Ennebi...
> ...


The prototype Pontvs is gone....
This one that's coming is RARE.... I believe it's only 2 of them here on WUS..... mine and G's
Naahhhh..... it's not safe to hide them at work.... I work for Bombardier not for Pentagon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Fancy watch you have brother.....goes well with the Culebra .... wonder if it matches the big gauge cigars too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Oh and Dobra if it is that Timex you WILL have to make a thinner strap for it, about 3mil max!!
> 
> Got any AK slings that thin??


Dobra has everything 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Is that a bent cigar or am I seeing things?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Factories let the rollers smoke a cigar while working - but needed to limit the number.

They came up with bent cigars like this to instantly identify the approved smokes - also helped with inventory control on the black market.

Nowadays they're sold to idiots like myself that pay too much for a factory cigar.

Everyone notice Ben's GAW is still on site - I'm a buyer, not a flipper.

Right now, Customs Agents are deciding if they like Dobra's new Italian enough to smuggle out to their Kia Forte or just send on through.

Guess we'll all wait and see.


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

...my watches with Czechoslovak army dive-meter..


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Factories let the rollers smoke a cigar while working - but needed to limit the number.
> 
> They came up with bent cigars like this to instantly identify the approved smokes - also helped with inventory control on the black market.
> 
> ...



Now it's in Canadian customs hands.... or should I say in the hands of Her Majesty the Queen...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Bangla on a beaver tail strap


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Just arrived


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Qualifies given it’s WR of 300m...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice to see a couple of bronzes ^^^^ that don’t look like they have been made by 12 year old pirates


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Nice to see a couple of bronzes ^^^^ that don't look like they have been made by 12 year old pirates


Just double checked. The pirate that made my bronzo was of legal age. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My last bronze getting a basic clean up after some time stewing in the ocean.

First couple before the clean and the next couple after. Will let time and clothing rub do the rest.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Nice to see a couple of bronzes ^^^^ that don't look like they have been made by 12 year old pirates


Oh dear, have we got our second troll in all these years??

Go live on the Rolex forum.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Sea Shadow 1943, edited by mod, violation of WUS rules & guidelines


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w`


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, guys! For someone who didn't make the Halios Seaforth Bronze cut (tears), is there another fixed bezel bronze out there that's on the smaller side? 40mm case max (36-38mm preferred), 48mm L2L max (44-46mm preferred)? The Zelos Visionary is another I've found, but that's also sold out...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Twehttam said:


> Hi, guys! For someone who didn't make the Halios Seaforth Bronze cut (tears), is there another fixed bezel bronze out there that's on the smaller side? 40mm case max (36-38mm preferred), 48mm L2L max (44-46mm preferred)? The Zelos Visionary is another I've found, but that's also sold out...


There are several Halios on the used market for sale right now.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

^^I may do that, but am not ready to concede defeat and pay the Halios Secondary Market Tax. :-/


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Just arrived, Yema Superman Heritage...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

She's cleaning up nicely, the bezel indices "au naturale" lume developing nicely.

Shame it's useless at night!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Twehttam said:


> Hi, guys! For someone who didn't make the Halios Seaforth Bronze cut (tears), is there another fixed bezel bronze out there that's on the smaller side? 40mm case max (36-38mm preferred), 48mm L2L max (44-46mm preferred)? The Zelos Visionary is another I've found, but that's also sold out...


Try San Martin Radiomir homage


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

The new Yema Superman Heritage Bronze with a perfect blue tropic strap




























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14589885


Nice to see this old buddy again


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Yema Superman Bronze 39mm









brother of OoO


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> The new Yema Superman Heritage Bronze with a perfect blue tropic strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Where did you get that tropic strap? I have one on the way too!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

TaTaToothy said:


> Looks great! Where did you get that tropic strap? I have one on the way too!


https://www.tropicstrap.com/

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Yema Superman Bronze 39mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forced the patina already? I just got mine 2 days ago. Looks great!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Yema Superman Bronze 39mm
> 
> brother of OoO


These Yemas look real nice. What's the skinny with the bezel lock? Do you need to unscrew the crown in order to disengage it? (I'm sure I can find my answer with minimal online Google-fu research, but thought I'd just ask here  ).


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> mui.richard said:
> 
> 
> > Yema Superman Bronze 39mm
> ...


Yes you have to unscrew crown to move bezel. Design from Yema.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Adding mine to the mix...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

kyfra said:


> Adding mine too the mix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is patinated also? I got mine 2 days ago, I'm in Missouri and it's snowing. You're in PA, did you force patina also?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Fossilbones said:


> Yes you have to unscrew crown to move bezel. Design from Yema.


Appreciate the response. I'll refrain from sharing my thoughts on this design "attribute" for fear of getting lambasted here! Regardless, I do still find them aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Fossilbones said:


> Yours is patinated also? I got mine 2 days ago, I'm in Missouri and it's snowing. You're in PA, did you force patina also?


Yes, I used the egg method yesterday and followed up with liver of sulfur today.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

kyfra said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Yours is patinated also? I got mine 2 days ago, I'm in Missouri and it's snowing. You're in PA, did you force patina also?
> ...


OK, just wondering because from what was advertised on Kickstarter I was expecting it to be more difficult to patina like my Steinhart Ocean One Bronze or my Obris-Morgan Nautilus.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> These Yemas look real nice. What's the skinny with the bezel lock? Do you need to unscrew the crown in order to disengage it? (I'm sure I can find my answer with minimal online Google-fu research, but thought I'd just ask here  ).


Yes the crown need to be unscrewed to rotate the bezel which is not the most intuitive. But nonetheless it adds visual interest to avoid looking like "any other diver".

Plus that blue dial looks really, really good in sunlight.









brother of OoO


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Reminds me of the bezel locking mechanism on Glycine Airman watches, but on those, it's a whole separate crown.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> Reminds me of the bezel locking mechanism on Glycine Airman watches, but on those, it's a whole separate crown.


I guess that was my somewhat backhanded point. Glycine's use of a separate crown makes a lot more sense. A crown inadvertently left loose is an obvious ingress point for water; so why make a dive watch with a crown that needs to be loosened before you can adjust the dive time bezel? Oh, those crazy French, lol! Seeing as I don't dive (other than into a plate of nachos), it wouldn't stop me from buying one. More so, just one of those head scratchers...


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Appreciate the response. I'll refrain from sharing my thoughts on this design "attribute" for fear of getting lambasted here! Regardless, I do still find them aesthetically pleasing.


I have one of the watches incoming. To me the bezel lock is a dumb idea (since in practice it makes it less functional as an actual dive watch - you'd have to potentially unscrew the crown in open water to adjust it) but it's part of the original design, and I do like it the looks of it. I suppose in practice it will require periodically rotating the bezel to avoid uneven patina, but still it's intrinsic to the watch's looks so I am OK with it.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I think I'd be more worried about catching the top of the mechanism (the bit which covers a portion of the bezel face) on something, say a pocket, and bending it, or alternately, catching it on something woven like a sweater and creating a pull. 

But yeah, there's also practical diving considerations, too...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I guess that was my somewhat backhanded point. Glycine's use of a separate crown makes a lot more sense. A crown inadvertently left loose is an obvious ingress point for water; so why make a dive watch with a crown that needs to be loosened before you can adjust the dive time bezel? Oh, those crazy French, lol! Seeing as I don't dive (other than into a plate of nachos), it wouldn't stop me from buying one. More so, just one of those head scratchers...


To make matters even more weird, the bezel of the Superman Bronze has 90 clicks. Yes you read that right, nott 60, not 120...90.

Talk about the pip not lining up with hash marks...

brother of OoO


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

A study in aged bronze...


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Twehttam said:


> ^^I may do that, but am not ready to concede defeat and pay the Halios Secondary Market Tax. :-/


A few more Seaforth Bronze became available direct from Halios, so I snagged one (there may still be some available, FYI). Now my current challenge... Where do you guys recommend I find NATO or ZULU straps with bronze hardware? I don't see many options and would love any recommendations out there.

Thanks!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Twehttam said:


> A few more Seaforth Bronze became available direct from Halios, so I snagged one (there may still be some available, FYI). Now my current challenge... Where do you guys recommend I find NATO or ZULU straps with bronze hardware? I don't see many options and would love any recommendations out there.
> 
> Thanks!!


Clockwork Synergy, LLC


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Merry Christmas Robert.......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Twehttam said:


> A few more Seaforth Bronze became available direct from Halios, so I snagged one (there may still be some available, FYI). Now my current challenge... Where do you guys recommend I find NATO or ZULU straps with bronze hardware? I don't see many options and would love any recommendations out there.
> 
> Thanks!!





USMC0321 said:


> Clockwork Synergy, LLC


Or natostrapco.com. But be patient, as I'm confident there will be sales at both sites over the coming weeks.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Merry Christmas Robert.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spill the beans, sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Merry Christmas Robert.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the baseball that Tom Hanks had on the desert island in Castaway??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wilson!! Come stay with Dobra!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Couldn't just show it to you guys on a basic strap....... 
Here's Paci on Dobra....
Many, thousands, million thanks to G.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving that case!!

Nice pickup D, well done.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Couldn't just show it to you guys on a basic strap.......
> Here's Paci on Dobra....
> Many, thousands, million thanks to G.....
> 
> ...


OMG - I'm gonna lose my S$!t... you're such a strap tease!!! I will steal my neighbors television like a leather-hungry-crack-fiend for that strap...!

I'm heading there now.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Seal while G attack's the neighbour 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

G, let me know when you have the TV...... put a decent value when you ship it.... you know... customs 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Loving that case!!
> 
> Nice pickup D, well done.


Thanks BigC!
Your Kaventsmann is a HIT! Hope you'll keep it and post it a often. 
How's the feeling of having half a kilo on your wrist????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> G, let me know when you have the TV...... put a decent value when you ship it.... you know... customs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Too small..... look for some richer houses....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

It's fine - I'll just send you my TV. 








It's alright Bro... I'm okay... I've got plenty of cool Dobra. I don't need another super badass one. I'll just sit here with my spindly NATO made by some other Canadian dude ... >sniffle<... I'll be fine. Say 'what's up' to Mario for me... >sniff<

(Did it work... is he stitching yet??)


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> G, let me know when you have the TV...... put a decent value when you ship it.... you know... customs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Beautiful watch mate. Quite the collection your amassing. That strap sits perfectly

Maybe you can show us what that crowns all about now?

Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Merry Christmas Robert.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why so serious then?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Couldn't just show it to you guys on a basic strap.......
> Here's Paci on Dobra....
> Many, thousands, million thanks to G.....
> 
> ...


Congrats Dobra, another amazing piece!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> OMG - I'm gonna lose my S$!t... you're such a strap tease!!! I will steal my neighbors television like a leather-hungry-crack-fiend for that strap...!
> 
> I'm heading there now.


If you were my neighbour I would just leave the TV set outside on the driveway!! Don't want to hear the whump whump Of heavily armed choppers overhead as a soften em up strike!!

And as an idea, if Dobra stopped messing around with planes he would have more time to make thick straps for his virtual mates watches!!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


That one is awesome. Congratulations to that one. I think the design is even more playful than the one of those Kav's, which makes it a little more interesting to look at.
Hope to see much pictures right here 

Have much fun with it


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Still waiting for some patina.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> That one is awesome. Congratulations to that one. I think the design is even more playful than the one of those Kav's, which makes it a little more interesting to look at.
> Hope to see much pictures right here
> 
> Have much fun with it


Danke Goblin!
Oh.... you will see tons of pictures, trust me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Beautiful watch mate. Quite the collection your amassing. That strap sits perfectly
> 
> Maybe you can show us what that crowns all about now?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!
Ok.... So it's pretty much the same system as used at Panerai watches to push the crown down except Panerai uses a small lever and Ennebi for this one used a second crown. In order to be able to release the main crown (to set hour/wind the watch) you need to unscrew the one on top, the thicker one

Closed









Open 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

checking in with you guys, it's got very hard to keep up, family health issues. 
Today wearing my Anonimo polluce, so nice to get back to my watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Thanks BigC!
> Your Kaventsmann is a HIT! Hope you'll keep it and post it a often.
> How's the feeling of having half a kilo on your wrist????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the weight, I had a Steinhart 500m diver on a Steel DLC bracelet that weighed more, it's the huge straight lugs that take some getting used to!! But I will.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 14597379


Love that strap, was looking at some similar to yours for my Crossfire. Where did you get yours?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Thunder


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Nethuns


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

One last watch on the way. Very happy to get [strike]the last Irukandji[/strike] one of the last Irukandji's  Michael will produce. Never say never, but this is it for me unless I can snag a bronze Anonimo Marlin at a price I can live with. Unlikely.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> One last watch on the way. Very happy to get the last Irukandji Michael will produce. Never say never, but this is it for me unless I can snag a bronze Anonimo Marlin at a price I can live with. Unlikely.
> View attachment 14602981
> 
> View attachment 14602983
> ...


Not the last one, but still a nice one.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

he told me it was the last Irukandji, unless he changed his mind and took a commission. If it isn't the last it doesn't dampen my enthusiasm for it, I've wanted this watch for a while.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mlankton said:


> he told me it was the last Irukandji, unless he changed his mind and took a commission. If it isn't the last it doesn't dampen my enthusiasm for it, I've wanted this watch for a while.


Sounds like he's been saying that to a lot of people, lol.

He hasn't changed his mind, he just hasn't yet made the four watches he owes me. Don't even know if mine will be the last at this point.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Had to replace hands on this one. Was running 0 s/d for 12 days after receiving it then after shooting off a few dozen .22 rounds I noticed it was running -15 s/d. I regulated it back to +0.6 s/d for 20 days however after also dropping the watch a few times the minute hand was swinging freely. I tried to reset the minute hand but it wouldn't stay then the hour and minute hands were moving at same rate and hour hand scratched dial almost 180°. I thought I had broken the movement so ordered a new one. As I was replacing movement is when I found the hands were actually broken from their mounting shafts (so now I have an extra movement). I ordered three sets of hands. I couldn't find any bronze hands for Myota 9015 and there's not much found on internet for hands in general for myota 9015.

Original hands








I settled for these new hands. Lume is weaker than original but does glow for almost 8 hours.








I have another set of hands similar to the original I thought were bronze when I purchased them however they are actually chrome. Oh well, lesson learned, and now I have brand new movement and two sets of hands. A start to build a watch.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> One last watch on the way. Very happy to get [strike]the last Irukandji[/strike] one of the last Irukandji's  Michael will produce. Never say never, but this is it for me unless I can snag a bronze Anonimo Marlin at a price I can live with. Unlikely.
> View attachment 14602981
> 
> View attachment 14602983
> ...


Last or not, it's still a fine looking watch. Love the green.

It's good to know production is still moving along. There are still people eagerly awaiting theirs.

Congrats.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> I couldn't find any bronze hands for Myota 9015 and there's not much found on internet for hands in general for myota 9015.


Almost nobody (at least in microbrand world) does solid bronze hands. They are always plated, either to gold or rose gold color.
9015 uses the same hand size as the more popular 8125 and some chinese DG movements.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

konax said:


> Nobody (at least in microbrand world) does solid bronze hands. They are always plated, either to gold or rose gold color.


that may or may not be true in the case of Ennebi and Kaventsmann. The hands on my bronze watches from both sure look like they're bronze and not plated, but I couldn't say definitively what they are without firing off a couple emails.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mlankton said:


> that may or may not be true in the case of Ennebi and Kaventsmann. The hands on my bronze watches from both sure look like they're bronze and not plated, but I couldn't say definitively what they are without firing off a couple emails.


These two are whole different league when it comes to working with bronze alloys  And you are probably correct, I edited my previous post.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Piotr's Thunder 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)

This thread over the years has been doing nothing to cure my desire to acquire a bronze diver... b-)


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Kahuna said:


> This thread over the years has been doing nothing to cure my desire to acquire a bronze diver...


Careful!

My 1st bronze (Zelos Mako) I sort of bought by accident just over a year ago. Received email advertising from Kickstarter. I backed because I liked the lume and meteorite dial, then I found this thread learning more about bronze durability and such. Now I have 9 bronze and 2 brass. As of yesterday I finally have no more watches or parts on order. Hopefully I keep it that way.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Are you having an Italian Renaissance Graham??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Piotr's Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see a "Flaps" control it makes me laugh!!

I'm such a child!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Italian police









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Those two Submercibles are the DADDY'S of Bronzo's 
So so cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fossilbones said:


> Careful!
> 
> My 1st bronze (Zelos Mako) I sort of bought by accident just over a year ago. Received email advertising from Kickstarter. I backed because I liked the lume and meteorite dial, then I found this thread learning more about bronze durability and such. Now I have 9 bronze and 2 brass. As of yesterday I finally have no more watches or parts on order. Hopefully I keep it that way.
> 
> View attachment 14604305


Ha ha, you have the addiction my freind..
Really like the Yema superman, actually love them all.
G


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Are you having an Italian Renaissance Graham??


It could be interrupted by The Age of Delivery, but that's not on the horizon. The German section sits dark for awhile.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Rainy day, at the canal...the dog refuses to go out...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The blue dial is gorgeous 









brother of OoO


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Back on rotation chunky bronze
*etram










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Okay, G, I'm curious. What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Okay, G, I'm curious. What is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May i ?
Custom made bomber
I think neckyzips build 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

https://neckyzips.com/shop?olsPage=products










There's some videos of him making one floating around. Made out of a pipe.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> https://neckyzips.com/shop?olsPage=products
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible, thanks for sharing..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SequoiaMan (Feb 4, 2019)

Lovely trio! My OCD won't allow me to buy a bronze watch, but I appreciate them nonetheless.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

All natural patina, pretty dark with hints of purples


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow guys, just realised we have reached the 1000 page, Clive started this thread back in 2015 and still going strong.
Some of you guys were there at the bigining, I came a year later. What a thread, and still going strong.
Thanks Clive.
G


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

My first bronze!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats, and beware... as many here will tell you, it’s a slippery slope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

Honestly it is very hard to look through these and find one that I don't like!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Congrats, and beware... as many here will tell you, it's a slippery slope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slippery slope..... You are optimistic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Slippery slope..... You are optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your further down the slide than I am brother

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Wow guys, just realised we have reached the 1000 page, Clive started this thread back in 2015 and still going strong.
> Some of you guys were there at the bigining, I came a year later. What a thread, and still going strong.
> Thanks Clive.
> G


Yes and may I say to the great credit of "My regulars" in all those posts we have only had 2 trolls!! Think they are allergic to bronze Patina??

Great watches, and some great "Virtual friendships" formed.

And now to the serious part, I have always wanted a Dobra strap for my Bronzo, but being a poor nearly retired pensioner I can not afford one, oh and yeah I built a duck house as well!! So I have started a go fund me page if you could just let me have any spare change.................


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And it was the earlier incarnation of this that started "My bronze diver addiction"

So if the Go feck me page is really successful I might be able to pick up a 382 as well!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I just stumbled on to WUS a bit over a year ago and one of my first serious purchases was a bronze Zelos Mako V1. Largely based on falling in love with bronze because of this thread.

There have been a few others here and there, I try to keep my collection small and manageable, but a bronze diver is a must have, for me.

Turns out the proportions of the Mako (both V1 batman bezel black dial, and V2 bronze bezel cobalt dial) and busy dial doesn't do it for me, but luckily there are so many other choices.

Including true bargains, like my current Sam Martin 6105 homage. Thanks for turning me onto bronze!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes and may I say to the great credit of "My regulars" in all those posts we have only had 2 trolls!! Think they are allergic to bronze Patina??
> 
> Great watches, and some great "Virtual friendships" formed.
> 
> And now to the serious part, I have always wanted a Dobra strap for my Bronzo, but being a poor nearly retired pensioner I can not afford one, oh and yeah I built a duck house as well!! So I have started a go fund me page if you could just let me have any spare change.................


Ha ha ha..... I'll work for watches 
Here's BigC having dinner.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chillin in bed with the Helson









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSunWest (Apr 9, 2019)

Just ..... wonderful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

About a months Natural patina on SW200 diver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

New movement, brushed finish, lume, some anodizing and beefier seals - just a little crystal work and maybe a patina left to do.

Might be ready for tonight's cigar.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> New movement, brushed finish, lume, some anodizing and beefier seals - just a little crystal work and maybe a patina left to do.
> 
> Might be ready for tonight's cigar.


... and what's your preferred method of adding patina?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> ... and what's your preferred method of adding patina?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Either Ammonium Chloride, distilled water and cupric acetate for blue

Or

That plus calcium chloride, cupric sulfate, oxalic acid and nitric acid if I want to go red-ish on this one.

Then again, may just everbrite it and let it shine... depends on how well the brushed finish comes out.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> New movement, brushed finish, lume, some anodizing and beefier seals - just a little crystal work and maybe a patina left to do.
> 
> Might be ready for tonight's cigar.


Now.... don't go wild.... take it in the shower first... and slowly see if it'll take 12000 meters...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Now.... don't go wild.... take it in the shower first... and slowly see if it'll take 12000 meters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I shook it semi violently and the crystal hasn't popped out. Gonna put it in the Instant Pot for a bit and see what's what.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

More lume on the hands and a little more brushing - I'll figure out the patina after all that.

It made it quite awhile in the pressure cooker. No discernible damage and no threats of trial separation from the wife, so win-win.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Another stunning Kaventsmann, i feel you are being somewhat greedy, and are probably taking all of michaels production!!

Thus leaving the rest of the world with none!!

So typical of you Americans, came over in 1940 and took our women, now 80 years later you are stealing our watches!!

PS, you can keep the women.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Good morning guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shown up by my own previous purchase. The ballls, man... the balls.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big shiny set of purple ones by the look of things...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Roses are red, Violets are blue, those hands made of bronze ..... the dial purple too.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Shown up by my own previous purchase. The ballls, man... the balls.


Got myself an AK47..... that's why the balls.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hands are made of titanium (cough)...

I see you’ve already removed the sling to make a micro-strap.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Hands are made of titanium (cough)...
> 
> I see you've already removed the sling to make a micro-strap.


They look bronze-ish to me..... might be the scotch??????

Ha ha ha.....micro strap????? 
I know what you're going to have for Christmas....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some maranez


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Guys, I never told you..... it's going to stay between us....
Today is Vesire's birthday.... 
if you want to surprise him just write "Честит Рожден ден"........ it's happy birthday in Bulgarian.

Честит Рожден ден Vesire!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Birthday greets, gezza 
South London slang for happy birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Честит Рожден ден, or "herzlichen Glückwunsch" from Germany also


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks guys 
I am surprised, благодаря от сърце


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Got myself an AK47..... that's why the balls.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch is bigger then your AK47 Dobra, haha. 
Keyring size.
Love it.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool watch & nice picture.
Happy Birthday mate,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green today


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some russy


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

With the gang










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Also Maranez here


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Seaforth B just in.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Loving the patina, G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Loving the patina, G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - was sorta going for this look:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

A perfect match










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

cecil said:


> View attachment 14620559


How water resistant are the thunder watches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

It is rather a question on Piotr Ch.I think 200m+..


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some HK divers club


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> How water resistant are the thunder watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should easily go 1000m, Knight. He doesn't use the double seal, but the one that's there is pretty thick.

I've had one of my thinner ones through some strenuous water activity and it performed flawlessly.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> It should easily go 1000m, Knight. He doesn't use the double seal, but the one that's there is pretty thick.
> 
> I've had one of my thinner ones through some strenuous water activity and it performed flawlessly.


Cool, I feel a thunder or 2 in my bones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

There was a few on eBay direct from him the other day mate, and I happen to know there is one for sale here in a bad ass strap 

I really love the dials on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> There was a few on eBay direct from him the other day mate, and I happen to know there is one for sale here in a bad ass strap
> 
> I really love the dials on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That IS a good deal - you're basically getting the watch for $600 with that strap combo. Plus, Piotr takes a little extra time on watches going to him.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> That IS a good deal - you're basically getting the watch for $600 with that strap combo. Plus, Piotr takes a little extra time on watches going to him.


It would be on its way to Aus by now. If I hadn't dropped my roll on a different bronzo.

I'm sure it will get snapped up soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Flaps down.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Talking Thunders?????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helberg


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that one. Wish there were some smaller watches like this for a reasonable price.

Is it correct that he does not make any more of these watches?
I wasn't able to find a website


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

There is now website, he was here on WUS
It is a hobby of him, he will make probably more, this one he made for himself but we traded 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> There is now website, he was here on WUS
> It is a hobby of him, he will make probably more, this one he made for himself but we traded
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although, this trade was made when Vesire was 11yrs old... it took that long to get it.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

vesire said:


> There is now website, he was here on WUS
> It is a hobby of him, he will make probably more, this one he made for himself but we traded
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aahh damn... no Kav's in future... petram's are hard to get... Ennebis are so expensive... Gruppo Ardito does not focus on bronze, there are only a few... what do you recommend for the future? Any handmade or at least small batches, that made by people who love watches? Doesn't want to support most of the micros which grown on Kickstarter the last months. Does not want to support a brand that only focus the money.

... go and get my own lathe (I even didn't know the english word for it and had to Google for it ) and some skills about movements?
Hey, but at least they would be German made


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Although, this trade was made when Vesire was 11yrs old... it took that long to get it.


G is right..... see Vesire's hand when he received his Petram..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> G is right..... see Vesire's hand when he received his Petram.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're cheating - bet the strap of your's does not wrap the wrist completely. Better get this watch back to the original owner before he /she recognizes that the bronze is one of those badass ones


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Aahh damn... no Kav's in future... petram's are hard to get... Ennebis are so expensive... Gruppo Ardito does not focus on bronze, there are only a few... what do you recommend for the future? Any handmade or at least small batches, that made by people who love watches? Doesn't want to support most of the micros which grown on Kickstarter the last months. Does not want to support a brand that only focus the money.
> 
> ... go and get my own lathe (I even didn't know the english word for it and had to Google for it ) and some skills about movements?
> Hey, but at least they would be German made


PCH made the Thunder in smaller size for his wife, saw it some time ago on bronze watches fb group... he might build you another, asking won't hurt


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> PCH made the Thunder in smaller size for his wife, saw it some time ago on bronze watches fb group... he might build you another, asking won't hurt



He'd have to shave his arms to wear one like that one....
Goblin, be a man..... buy a Thunder 
I'll swap mine for a Touareg 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Aahh damn... no Kav's in future... petram's are hard to get... Ennebis are so expensive... Gruppo Ardito does not focus on bronze, there are only a few... what do you recommend for the future? Any handmade or at least small batches, that made by people who love watches? Doesn't want to support most of the micros which grown on Kickstarter the last months. Does not want to support a brand that only focus the money.
> 
> ... go and get my own lathe (I even didn't know the english word for it and had to Google for it ) and some skills about movements?
> Hey, but at least they would be German made


Why not check in with ideapixel, he can build you anything, im going that direction probably
Also you can check immelman he still working
VDB if you can find on better price, then selling it will be an issue

Aquadive, i think there was a bronze one?

You will find something the way to do it is the fun part 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ totally agree. You can find a nice Ardito sitting around for pretty cheap - the numero uno is very nice (the rest are kinda numero ****to). 

Also, not to let out too many secrets, but half the used Kavs I find on the bay are picked up cheap due to misspellings. 

Someone can pickup an Immelmann proto with lumed indices right now for dirt cheap by simply spelling it with one M on the Bay. 

Vesire is right - Aris will build you a very nice Trigger for a great price while they figure out Kaventsmann - he’s got full rights to build them. 

I’m sure you’d be happy with a bronze Fondale Marino (the 44) which are also sitting with frustrated sellers. I’ve owned a few 44’s and I like them more in many ways. You can find different dial variations if you know people who know people (and you do). 

You can always ask if I’m bored with something - you’d be surprised. 

• Friends don’t let friends buy VDB •

Once you buy every other watch brand and demonstrate your willingness to lose a ton of money out of boredom alone, you can VDB your ass off. If you want the VDB experience - PayPal me 3k and I’ll write you rude/insulting emails and drop celebrity names while doing it.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> He'd have to shave his arms to wear one like that one....
> Goblin, be a man..... buy a Thunder
> I'll swap mine for a Touareg
> 
> ...


That strap. Completely over the top. Completely perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ totally agree. You can find a nice Ardito sitting around for pretty cheap - the numero uno is very nice (the rest are kinda numero ****to).
> 
> Also, not to let out too many secrets, but half the used Kavs I find on the bay are picked up cheap due to misspellings.
> 
> ...


Man that made me laugh. I'm still the only man to ever make a profit selling a VDB watch. Long story,
But it was an eBay F up.

I have owned a few over the last few years. And can echo graham on the numero uno. To my untrained eye it's finished as well as any of my other watches. It's tough as nails. And should last forever. The only reason I moved mine was to chase a custom (for better or worse)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I wouldn't recomend VDB to my worst enemy, had an horrible experience with them, and with that kind of money you can definetely buy better looking/built watches.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> That strap. Completely over the top. Completely perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate!
I'm trying to improve myself.... I got a Ferrari on my Christmas wish list...

If G fits in an R8 I could fit in a Ferrari F8 Tributo.... Already have the logos sent by Maranello.... some discrepancies BUT......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Dobra I am going to need you to send me some boudin noir. I miss Quebec.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> Dobra I am going to need you to send me some boudin noir. I miss Quebec.


We'll start smuggling boudin noir over the border.....
Maybe some Poutine too....?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I keep emailing Smoke's telling them America is ripe for conquest.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The aforementioned Numero ****to


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> The aforementioned Numero ****to


its rare to see something this ugly on your wrist USMC


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Doing what it's meant to do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> The aforementioned Numero ****to


Nahh..... you like it.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some h20


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes, it counts... this thing has more bronze than a Tudor.

Some Mokume Gane with patina.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Some mokume from me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes, it counts... this thing has more bronze than a Tudor.
> 
> Some Mokume Gane with patina.


Just when I thought you had gone all Italian you start wearing Watches made from trees!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You know when a WIS gets bored and sits on the Internet, and then Helson starts popping up with new batches of 45mil Shark divers................

And there I was being good! Well reasonably good.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Meteor


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> You know when a WIS gets bored and sits on the Internet, and then Helson starts popping up with new batches of 45mil Shark divers................
> 
> And there I was being good! Well reasonably good.


Which one you getting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I blame Dobra


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> I blame Dobra



Congrats brother!
Great piece, enjoy it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Which one you getting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black dial no date brass case.

Had the bronze before so see how this one "Rusts"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't know if I posted this...?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra has a lot to answer for


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monster monster!!

Does it come with a 7mil thick AK sling??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Dobra has a lot to answer for


Damn. That's some dark arts. That's even morbid for me. Very nice though!

Do you hear voices when you wear that thing?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Damn. That's some dark arts. That's even morbid for me. Very nice though!
> 
> Do you hear voices when you wear that thing?


I have full faith in the lord and the British armed forces 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Black dial no date brass case.
> 
> Had the bronze before so see how this one "Rusts"


You'll be alright... I hear Helson partnered with this guy outta Liverpool to help them water-proof their watches.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> You'll be alright... I hear Helson partnered with this guy outta Liverpool to help them water-proof their watches.


Brilliant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> You'll be alright... I hear Helson partnered with this guy outta Liverpool to help them water-proof their watches.


How did you get my picture???

And it works as well!! My Merc used to leak like a sieve, and now is as dry as a boil in a bag cod!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Dobra has a lot to answer for




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> You'll be alright... I hear Helson partnered with this guy outta Liverpool to help them water-proof their watches.


You should start a stand up comedy career.....
So funny.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> How did you get my picture???
> 
> And it works as well!! My Merc used to leak like a sieve, and now is as dry as a boil in a bag cod!!


Years of combing through all of your WUS metadata .. wait, what?...

We don't do that... ...

Anyways... that Skoda had it coming.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Speaking of Helsons


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yup, those hands are very tempting....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus cale


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Are you on the loo Knighty???

The sign of a true Bronze addict!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Are you on the loo Knighty???
> 
> The sign of a true Bronze addict!!


You got me . Was wondering when someone would catch me out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

You guys made my day


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> You got me . Was wondering when someone would catch me out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the hero we need AND deserve - true dedication. Work that patina, hard-charger.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Gentlemen, we have taken a turn for the better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My dad always used to read the readers digest on the loo, so it’s a high tech progression I feel!!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

They all seem to love it.......


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Gentlemen, we have taken a turn for the better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? I think what you actually meant to say was "We have taken a turd for the better"?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> You got me . Was wondering when someone would catch me out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recon because it's the only place you don't get disturbed. And of course the personalised patina &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

apologies double post


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Just arrived in the mail yesterday, I think I'm going to let the patina happen naturally on this guy. I was a little disappointed there's no longer a double-dome crystal on the new revisions, but maybe I'll take it to a shop to have one put in.

View attachment 14632153


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Mario Paci.... and co. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy plus meteor


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Sunday chaps, Glorius day in London, time for a bronzo or two. Off to the cemetery to visit my late father.[[SUP][/SUP]ATTACH=CONFIG]14633711[/ATTACH]






G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Happy Sunday chaps, Glorius day in London, time for a bronzo or two. Off to the cemetery to visit my late father.[[SUP][/SUP]ATTACH=CONFIG]14633711[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 14633713
> G


Sorry to hear about your father,God bless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks mate, been a tough few months, 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks mate, been a tough few months,
> G


Yes, it will take time. Lost my dad when I was 9. Remember the good times 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks mate, been a tough few months,
> G


Sorry about your loss G.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

at times wondered if I'd ever receive this commission, but it finally showed up today


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

mlankton said:


> at times wondered if I'd ever receive this commission, but it finally showed up today
> View attachment 14636445


Great piece, congratulations!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mlankton said:


> at times wondered if I'd ever receive this commission, but it finally showed up today
> View attachment 14636445


Congratulations - really rare peace and a sign of a real bronze addiction 

... hope to see lot's of wristshots in the next time


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Uboat plus British transport


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlankton said:


> at times wondered if I'd ever receive this commission, but it finally showed up today
> View attachment 14636445


Really nice green on that one. And the bezel will look awesome with a bit of age.

Congrats, I'm glad it was worth the wait!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Congrats on the Kev
Im still with this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hammerhead


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some armida


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Zelos Mako v1


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Layered bronze and steel. Helberg CH1 Mokume Gane!!! 3000 meters water resistant. Rare and amazing! &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Loving all the new Mokume Gane watches being released.

This is not one of them.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Invicta Bronze Pro Diver

























For what I paid for it, it's a great watch!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kontiki again


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Bronze n camo matches great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

If Seiko made bronze


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Checkout 'ol Dobra #67 - classic.

As Dan Marino knows, laces out... always.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

knightRider said:


> If Seiko made bronze


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Checkout 'ol Dobra #67 - classic.
> 
> As Dan Marino knows, laces out... always.











That's an old old strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

AK and KAV 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Apollon


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

That TC9 was on my short list when looking for a 6105 style bronze watch. And I'm on the fence about modding to silver hands, and bezel insert accents... but that Seiko mod is pretty sweet. Hmm...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> That TC9 was on my short list when looking for a 6105 style bronze watch. And I'm on the fence about modding to silver hands, and bezel insert accents... but that Seiko mod is pretty sweet. Hmm...
> 
> View attachment 14644673


I modded a FiftyFour, the dial would not line up with chapter ring so I glued dial to chapter ring then attached hands through crystal side. Now I'm afraid if I try to reverse or remod I will ruin the movement and dial. I should have just waited to find steril chapter ring.

Before:









After:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some seal


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Awesome pics as always, G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Prime example of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"... or in the very least, don't rename the damn thing.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Thin and bronze, two words not usually seen in the same sentence



10.5mm


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tudor


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

JayVeeez said:


> Layered bronze and steel. Helberg CH1 Mokume Gane!!! 3000 meters water resistant. Rare and amazing! ��


Whoa!.................... Just........................Whoa! Never seen this before!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Seriusly cool as usual G.
Love the combo.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with this one this evening.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Fossilbones said:


> Had to replace hands on this one. Was running 0 s/d for 12 days after receiving it then after shooting off a few dozen .22 rounds I noticed it was running -15 s/d. I regulated it back to +0.6 s/d for 20 days however after also dropping the watch a few times the minute hand was swinging freely. I tried to reset the minute hand but it wouldn't stay then the hour and minute hands were moving at same rate and hour hand scratched dial almost 180°. I thought I had broken the movement so ordered a new one. As I was replacing movement is when I found the hands were actually broken from their mounting shafts (so now I have an extra movement). I ordered three sets of hands. I couldn't find any bronze hands for Myota 9015 and there's not much found on internet for hands in general for myota 9015.
> 
> Original hands
> View attachment 14603581
> ...


Did you try contacting Alan? He seems extremely responsive from everything I've seen.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Apologies for being just a "Lurker" for months...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

c3p0 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Had to replace hands on this one. Was running 0 s/d for 12 days after receiving it then after shooting off a few dozen .22 rounds I noticed it was running -15 s/d. I regulated it back to +0.6 s/d for 20 days however after also dropping the watch a few times the minute hand was swinging freely. I tried to reset the minute hand but it wouldn't stay then the hour and minute hands were moving at same rate and hour hand scratched dial almost 180°. I thought I had broken the movement so ordered a new one. As I was replacing movement is when I found the hands were actually broken from their mounting shafts (so now I have an extra movement). I ordered three sets of hands. I couldn't find any bronze hands for Myota 9015 and there's not much found on internet for hands in general for myota 9015.
> ...


No, I didn't want to bother him. It was my fault anyway. I found a set of "bronze" hands I think will work. Now if it doesn't get lost in mail.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Probably borderline in terms of qualifying for this thread...but what the heck....Vostok Amphibia.....


----------



## mpk1996 (May 17, 2013)

A bronze diver is def on my hit list. Really like the panerai, but a little out of my price range


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Apologies for being just a "Lurker" for months...


Not forgiven 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New addition guys, or replacement to be more correct,




































the car guys not the bronzo,
Better pics tomorrow


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Apologies for being just a "Lurker" for months...


We saw you... figured you'd come out of the shadows eventually! Welcome back.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra #35 to celebrate Gary's return


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra #35 to celebrate Gary's return


You brake it..... you pay it...
***** Christ .... you did surgery on that one????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You brake it..... you pay it...
> ***** Christ .... you did surgery on that one????


Your design from a later model... allows the girlier buckles to be used and sit flat.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Your design from a later model... allows the girlier buckles to be used and sit flat.


No worries, warranty is still valid... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> No worries, warranty is still valid...


That's nice of you, but I just can't see myself trying to collect on a warranty on a strap. Just not that kind of A-Hole.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Some serious natural patina from me 









edith: is there a trick to upload the pictures with a higher resolution? Got the feeling, that tapatalk is downgrading them much more than other pictures in this thread


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Getting the Helson brass Tmw (Don't you love the FedEx admin charge!!) so will post it up in all its glarey new brassness!!

Or maybe it will have eggs for breakfast??


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Getting the Helson brass Tmw (Don't you love the FedEx admin charge!!)...


+1 from me... got an already fully payed watch back from service from switzerland, days ago. The sender declared the value for 50euros - although it was for free.....

FedEx told me that handling charge + custom feeds are 23euros.
While handling charges for a repaired watch(that was repaired for free) would be about 45euros.

This sucks, but getting back my double payed customs fees would be much more work that it's value.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes got captured twice when Helson took back my Ploprof and replaced it.

Think Fedex must make a fortune with their “Collection fees” at £12 per transaction, on top of what the sender pays them for the haulage.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

If PAM made bronze. Wait, they do 😀


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

All Italian today, Anonimo, Alfa, G
























saluti da Londra.
Apologies for the amount of car pics.
G.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice car G!!

Can’t beat Alfa for soul and character!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice car G!!
> 
> Can't beat Alfa for soul and character!!


Thanks Clive, 
Sold the Porsche a month back, new Alfa arrived yesterday, seriusly fast. And surprisingly well built. 
Can't wait to see your new Helson.
Enjoy the rest of the weekend. 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Clive,
> Sold the Porsche a month back, new Alfa arrived yesterday, seriusly fast. And surprisingly well built.
> Can't wait to see your new Helson.
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend.
> G


So go on, what are the main specs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> So go on, what are the main specs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok knightie,
Here goes
2.9 V6 BI-TURBO QUADRIFOGLIO
503 BHP 
0-60. 3.9 sec.
Top speed 191mph
24 valves, 443lbs/ft torque
19" alloys, leather & alacantra & carbon fibre. 
Every possible extra. 
And the best bit. handels amazingly, super quick steering. The sound in race mode is cool.
However in the wet difficult to put the power down, it wheel spins even in 4 th gear, 
Awsome in the dry. 
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The lugs are 20mm. Ordered 22mm Obris Morgan straps and they included this bund. Decided the best fit for this bund is the Nautilus, even tho the lug size is slightly different


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bunderful


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> The lugs are 20mm. Ordered 22mm Obris Morgan straps and they included this bund. Decided the best fit for this bund is the Nautilus, even tho the lug size is slightly different


i love this watch, it has a beautiful bezel design. I just wish they made it bigger


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Immelmann


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

the new thick strap..6,5mm,from Slovak leather strap maker.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Helson brass has arrived, and has gone on an aged Peter Gunny leather for a starter.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Vesire just point this clip on YouTube....
Is worthy...... “Watch Collectors' Anthem Official Music Video (I Sold The Kidney To Fund A Pelagos)”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Some Immelmann


Is that a bronze case? Looks great by the way. Hope to see some bronzy stuff from him in future


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Is that a bronze case? Looks great by the way. Hope to see some bronzy stuff from him in future


Not bronze, might be titanium. G might know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Not bronze, might be titanium. G might know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if it isn't a bronze case,  thumps up.
The dial fit's perfect.
What's the case size / length?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Even if it isn't a bronze case,  thumps up.
> The dial fit's perfect.
> What's the case size / length?


Will check and get back to you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Even if it isn't a bronze case,  thumps up.
> The dial fit's perfect.
> What's the case size / length?





knightRider said:


> Not bronze, might be titanium. G might know


Titanium hands and crown. Hardened aluminum case. Extremely durable.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

New ceramic, lumed 1-11 bezel insert, and black mesh strap.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Titanium hands and crown. Hardened aluminum case. Extremely durable.


Where did you guys get all these watches from, I've never seen bevore? 
I'd used to know Immelmann bevore, but it was more the flight-watch for me, next to the Kaventsmann.

But this quite cool. Please feel free to post. Ore pictures


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Where did you guys get all these watches from, I've never seen bevore?
> I'd used to know Immelmann bevore, but it was more the flight-watch for me, next to the Kaventsmann.
> 
> But this quite cool. Please feel free to post. Ore pictures


Aris has been selling Immelmann's directly on eBay lately. As I said, there's two Protos on the Bay... one is a steal since it's misspelled as Immelman (I've bought from this seller and he's legit).

I've owned both of those watches (one of them 3 times) and they're fantastic. These are the only two made with lumed indices. Just gotta not mind the 50mm part.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

two bronze Anonimo Millemetris sold on eBay last night for $1100 each. (two) Someone(s) got a nice watch cheap. Would have jumped myself but I don't like 22mm lug width.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14654753
> View attachment 14654755
> 
> 
> The Helson brass has arrived, and has gone on an aged Peter Gunny leather for a starter.


Congrats Clive,
Beautiful Helson 
G


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> two bronze Anonimo Millemetris sold on eBay last night for $1100 each. (two) Someone(s) got a nice watch cheap. Would have jumped myself but I don't like 22mm lug width.


Must be USMC0321...... just a guess..

Last pictures with this beauty....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats Clive,
> Beautiful Helson
> G


Thanks G, love the Helson Shark diver case!! just not too sure I can live with the fake gold look!!

Think I might have egg for breakfast!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

One last shiny shot.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How do you like your eggs??

View attachment 14657387


Hard boiled and smelly??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still not cured the DP then!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks G, love the Helson Shark diver case!! just not too sure I can live with the fake gold look!!
> 
> Think I might have egg for breakfast!!


Hmmm, how about you just take it for a swim... that will get it up to speed in a jiffy!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

New babies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

this watch is bronze plated stainless. I better never see one of these in here.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmmm, how about you just take it for a swim... that will get it up to speed in a jiffy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good plan, but you obviously don't live in the UK!! Where the water temperature is slightly less than the bath!!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

A lil patina fun


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgot to put these up for your enjoyment! Very versatile, highly underrated, Deep Blue Bronze w/ Tritium tubes!
New, then 9 beaches later and on an Iso, then back home and on the oem strap!
Hope you like them.......I know I had fun doing it! :-d


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I regret not picking up one of those DB bronzos when they first came out for about $300 (IIRC). Bronze AND T-100 tritium flat tubes? What's not to love?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

karlito said:


> I regret not picking up one of those DB bronzos when they first came out for about $300 (IIRC). Bronze AND T-100 tritium flat tubes? What's not to love?


$400


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

karlito said:


> What's not to love?


Phosphor bronze. Phosphor bronze is not to be loved.

They look great, but should've cut corners on something other than the bronze to make the price point.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Liking the Ingersoll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Memphis belle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still working on it.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freshly hand dyed strap? 
Looks cool 
btw: have seen your new invention in uhrforum. Those velcro leather straps are an cool idea. Did you make them to avoid a not perfect fitting hole?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Freshly hand dyed strap?
> Looks cool
> btw: have seen your new invention in uhrforum. Those velcro leather straps are an cool idea. Did you make them to avoid a not perfect fitting hole?


I was asked for this by a forum member here, but i did not get the velcro and rings, and 2 months later i got themftom the bay, and i did a few tries.
Not bad but made em too big 
Need more tries
Not mine idea/ design
Thanks

BTW

its not fresh, it looked like this fresh, then few days later paint soaked and look blured
anyways i took it to wear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

after workout..


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

vesire said:


>


I just picked up a Rawai in black. Looks like they've been discontinued since then. Now I'm looking for a good, thick, raw edge strap to pair it with. I just jumped on the panatime BF sale, and got a Rios1931 and 2 panatime straps to try out with it.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

vesire said:


>


This is a seriously great pic!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies, I know it's not a bronzo, but I am a very excitable person.












G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Funky


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing with the skindiver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Relaxing with the skindiver
> View attachment 14663035
> View attachment 14663037


Big fan of bronze Helson


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Apologies, I know it's not a bronzo, but I am a very excitable person.
> View attachment 14661875
> View attachment 14661877
> G


That looks really mean!!

Nice!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Relaxing with the skindiver
> View attachment 14663035
> View attachment 14663037


Stunning - everytime


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just realised the date.

Happy thanksgiving to all my stateside Bronze brothers!!

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Big fan of bronze Helson


Seriusly cool collection mate
Helson's are very good watches, and I like all of them.
Enjoy the holiday 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Stunning - everytime


Thanks Goblin, 
Much appriciated


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14663077


Something about the sharkdiver, really draws me to it. Really like the strap choice.
Probably will purchase one, but at 42mm 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some skull orca


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Something about the sharkdiver, really draws me to it. Really like the strap choice.
> Probably will purchase one, but at 42mm
> G


It's a great case!! Chunky and rugged looking, bit OTT price wise in bronze nowadays, but at £320 good value in brass.









Still working on the Patina.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Some hours bevor I checked their website and was impressed that they now offer the bronze in 38mm too.
Just don't get why this ist the triple price than brass


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think they might be cashing in on the bronze diver addiction that I started all those years ago!!

)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Some hours bevor I checked their website and was impressed that they now offer the bronze in 38mm too.
> Just don't get why this ist the triple price than brass


I think because the bronze one use an ETA movement.
And the brass ones probably use a seiko movement.
Not sure though, I could be wrong.
G


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Love that Oris!! Patina looking excellent!

Sent from my YZFR1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

After a quick shine to match the new buckle. Looking fresh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Bendodds360 said:


> After a quick shine to match the new buckle. Looking fresh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo! Is this Ted Su strap/buckle? Can the buckle used with thicker leather straps?

Στάλθηκε από το A0001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nope. It looks like it needs to be quite thin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Perfect strap for the perfect Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Perfect strap for the perfect Bronze


 Nice one... I knew you'd have fun with those wide lug bars. Gonna have to break out the turquoise thread.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice one... I knew you'd have fun with those wide lug bars. Gonna have to break out the turquoise thread.


Was shocked to see the lug width 
Yup, that thread......
Finally found a strap to fit my Shuba 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Was shocked to see the lug width
> Yup, that thread......
> Finally found a strap to fit my Shuba
> 
> ...


Are you about to sack Rome?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

BT1985 said:


> Are you about to sack Rome?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know the meaning of that expression but..... I guess I'm about to sack it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sack Rome= When the barbarians would take a city rape all the women and steal all the watches!!

Think it might have been the coat cuff that brought it on!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14671525


Damn... You making me want some of those brass Helsons. Until now I was able to resist ordering one of them. 
This orange lume looks perfekt on it.
Hope you hold us updated with that ones patina


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sack Rome= When the barbarians would take a city rape all the women and steal all the watches!!
> 
> Think it might have been the coat cuff that brought it on!!


I'll go Sack it then.... Leave the women for now , I'll settle with a few watches 









Need a truck.... Canadian horses won't start this time of the year....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some turbine


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Took me 10 minutes to make this strap.... ok, it was already made.... just put 2 stitches , a buckle and a keeper.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

This got a 1-11 bezel, and since the new insert is glossy black ceramic, figured the black shark mesh would work, too. I like it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK divers club


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Saw you pimped your strap, great bronze feature!
Maybe we should collaborate...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Saw you pimped your strap, great bronze feature!
> Maybe we should collaborate...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I'm not worthy. That's Dobra #76 AND #144, depending on which side you look at. You buy enough of them and you can mix and match.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nah, I'm not worthy. That's Dobra #76 AND #144, depending on which side you look at. You buy enough of them and you can mix and match.


Oh yeah???? Well, next one you won't be able to mix and match..... it's a promise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My dog and my diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Back to bronze for today


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus cale


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> After a quick shine to match the new buckle. Looking fresh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Ben,
Really cool Kaventsmann, really like the black dial.
Enjoy.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Took me 10 minutes to make this strap.... ok, it was already made.... just put 2 stitches , a buckle and a keeper.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So,so,much better Dobra. 
That is a big watch
G


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Again in the diving bell.......the stench when the lid does come off......... :-(.....but with every stint the patina gets more interesting and multilayered...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunder skull


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

After more than two months, finally got the watch back from service!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Dude... here it is ice cold at the moment. Your pictures makes me want to strap on a bronze and jump right into that blue thing in the background


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Dude... here it is ice cold at the moment. Your pictures makes me want to strap on a bronze and jump right into that blue thing in the background


C'mon over... it's heated and the saltwater is great for the patina.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Broke out the Schofield for a change of bronze.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14677745
> View attachment 14677747
> 
> 
> Broke out the Schofield for a change of bronze.


Your Schofield is so nice. Loooove the strap...wool? I gotta stay off this bronze thread...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

English tweed from Schofield.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> C'mon over... it's heated and the saltwater is great for the patina.


I'll do... just have to coordinate with dobra to pick me up here while he's on a test flight. 

But what's the thing with a salt water pool? Never heard of that. Guess it is not only for the daily patina?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Ohh that pool, comin right over
Already strapped










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helberg


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Poseidon with the famous Clive fold.







G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Blue Poseidon with the famous Clive fold.
> View attachment 14678859
> 
> G


Seems a bit wobbly and disjointed for a Clive fold . I'm sure he'll be along shortly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I’m gonna do a Craig Revel Horwood here,

Well darling, a good effort, but too much buckle end showing darling, and that is reflected in the head of the watch tilting over slightly!!

It’s a 7 from me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As my day job officially ends today after 30 years I might start up watch fold classes??

What do you reckon??


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14678903
> 
> 
> As my day job officially ends today after 30 years I might start up watch fold classes??
> ...


What was your day job?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Government employee


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

My best attempt so far.....









might have the wrong watches..... :-(


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Government employee


I may retire soon also. Government changes to IR35..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> I may retire soon also. Government changes to IR35..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't, you have to put super unleaded in that beasty!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

LowIQ said:


> My best attempt so far.....
> 
> View attachment 14678957
> 
> ...


It's more a wrong strap thing!!

Soft bendy straps are good, thick ammo straps are bad!!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Thought so....I also had to cheat and put one strap on the other way around.......:-(....

Seems too short...my strap....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You do get an extra mark for effort and ingenuity for that though darling.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Bronze Vancouver with black Damascus dial :


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Meteor


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14678903
> 
> 
> As my day job officially ends today after 30 years I might start up watch fold classes??
> ...


Congratulations mate! I'm dreaming of quitting / retirement, but I'm a long way off. Enjoy it in good health, and stay busy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not much chance of hanging up the work boots yet, as my boy is only 16 and still going through college.

So just a change of job is required, think I might apply for a job as a mod on here?? What’s the pay like


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

We have the most amazing collection of people and watches on this thread. From different walks of life. All amazing personalities From different parts of the world.
Would seriusly like to meet most of you guys. 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunderstorm


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> You do get an extra mark for effort and ingenuity for that though darling.


Good initiative, bad judgment.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Bringing the Helson shark diver for a swim.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> We have the most amazing collection of people and watches on this thread. From different walks of life. All amazing personalities From different parts of the world.
> Would seriusly like to meet most of you guys.
> G


I often think the same thing, bit awkward arranging a mid point for the meet though??

Probably Greenland??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> I often think the same thing, bit awkward arranging a mid point for the meet though??
> 
> Probably Greenland??


Australia seems pretty central... let's do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Australia seems pretty central... let's do it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ben, if I do look at a world map, it seems that from my place Canada, USA, also Australia is same far away, just in an other direction.
So I've to assume that germay would be the right location.
Great Britain and Bulgaria is also next to it 

Oh and I forgot... Kaventsmann is or was also located here. So you guys can pic them up directly... without any custom fees or else 

And Dobra would be able to visit the holy VW-production-halls 

 have a nice weekend bronze fellows


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Hey Ben, if I do look at a world map, it seems that from my place Canada, USA, also Australia is same far away, just in an other direction.
> So I've to assume that germay would be the right location.
> Great Britain and Bulgaria is also next to it
> 
> ...


Best idea ever!
I'll come by plane and go back with a few containers.. one with a G Klasse 63 AMG the second one with a Touareg W8 TDI..
And a Kaventsmann 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It’s settled then. We all sell one watch and buy a ticket to goblins house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some MOP


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> I often think the same thing, bit awkward arranging a mid point for the meet though??
> 
> Probably Greenland??


That would be interesting,
Could be the start of a book.
Or a watch vacation.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

.
.
Spent another night with a 3 week old hard boiled egg in a jar......the stink still clings on....









resting now on a chunk of halite salt from Pakistan...for the pic.....nice salt, by the way....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No boiled eggs for this baby, just left it to do it's own thing.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead meteor


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Maranez Bangla Brass 47mm on a beaver tail strap. I love how the patina came up on this one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Remnants of ancient oceans......halite salt from Pakistan...rose salt from Bolivia...kala namak salt from India....alpine salt from Austria.....


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

And yes, they all taste different.....  ....back left the stainless steel grinder/scraper thingy I use for them...plus some black crystals from Hawaii.....


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Apollon


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


>


saw you pictures on the Instagram account 
Looks quite cool. But may I ask what is that 12years old whiskey about? Does not look like it is pbotoshoped


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> saw you pictures on the Instagram account
> Looks quite cool. But may I ask what is that 12years old whiskey about? Does not look like it is pbotoshoped


Custom made Labels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My 2 year old Zelos Hammerhead.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Double post :-(


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronzo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Armida


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC09325.jpg


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bendodds360 said:


> My dog and my diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the 40mm triggerfish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dan01 said:


> Is that the 40mm triggerfish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


47 - the 40mm's are VERY small.










That's a 40mm vs a standard size.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dan01 said:


> Is that the 40mm triggerfish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. It's the big boy. I just wear it well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

first day on wrist


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mlankton said:


> first day on wrist
> View attachment 14691105



just WOW...
That curved crystal matches very well. Never seen it that way before at a Kav ... I guess


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

mlankton said:


> first day on wrist
> View attachment 14691103
> 
> View attachment 14691105


Beautiful!
Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

4 seconds late it was again yesterday.....so back in together with the egg...that will show it.....


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

mlankton said:


> first day on wrist
> View attachment 14691103
> 
> View attachment 14691105


great piece, enjoy it!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Salt water tank bath...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Another maranez









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some more maranez


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green is back







G


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14698003


That's the orange lume... hmm? Does it last as long as the green of other well known brands?

Think it goes perfect with the brass alloy


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Hi all, I have purchased a Zelos Hammerhead 2 recently and i am looking to buy a thick leather or rubber strap for it. However, my wrist is very very small (female size) is there any short length strap that you can suggest me? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Hi all, I have purchased a Zelos Hammerhead 2 recently and i am looking to buy a thick leather or rubber strap for it. However, my wrist is very very small (female size) is there any short length strap that you can suggest me? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Learning a lot from this thread - so many amazing watches and patina techniques (and personalities ).

No cigar or alcohol unfortunately, hopefully coffee will pass muster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Kavy


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

THUNDER bronze diver,








a creation of my dear friend Piotr Chrzaszcz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

"Clive fold" on a Zelos canvas and mismatched buckle... oh and some Christmas lights


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

konax said:


> "Clive fold" on a Zelos canvas and mismatched buckle... oh and some Christmas lights


V nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBronze (May 21, 2011)

Well the wife surprised me early with this...








Curiously, the screen name has nothing to do with watches. It's a nickname from work, but I do in fact like bronze watches!


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Just got it yesterday.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some PAM like fun, plus Poppy


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Kavy


One of the best Kavs i've seen in this thread. I love the name on the bezel, the big hands and the dial index


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DarioV said:


> One of the best Kavs i've seen in this thread. I love the name on the bezel, the big hands and the dial index


Thanks. Kav and Immelmann are an acquired taste and very unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

This is what it boils down to tonight, gents. A bronze and a bunch of canned Mules. 








Can't complain... beats constipation from MRE's and snake jerky. And let's not forget sand in the crack of your ass.

Hope you had a good one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Amazing pics as usual guys. The only bronze in my collection that I prefer shiny.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Amazing pics as usual guys. The only bronze in my collection that I prefer shiny.
> View attachment 14706067
> View attachment 14706069
> View attachment 14706071


What years were these made?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nothing new to report I'm afraid... hopefully it's not too far off.

In the meantime










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nothing new to report I'm afraid... hopefully it's not too far off.
> 
> In the meantime
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

You're expecting Santa?????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> You're expecting Santa?????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it's Santa but more than likely it will be the Easter bunny...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> I hope it's Santa but more than likely it will be the Easter bunny...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so it's a Kav.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Ok so it's a Kav.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guessed it. I understand the used price a lot more these days. I'll just let him do his thing and wait. Tic tac, tic tac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Russian military


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Bought a new carpet yesterday, Fine Traditional Kilim they say it is, from Afghanistan....


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14690801


Looks stunning


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

LowIQ said:


> Bought a new carpet yesterday, Fine Traditional Kilim they say it is, from Afghanistan....
> 
> View attachment 14707379


USMC0321 could maybe help you with the authenticity and provenance.....I believe Afghanistan was like a second house for him....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

A little scotch-brite love.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> USMC0321 could maybe help you with the authenticity and provenance.....I believe Afghanistan was like a second house for him....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would've been the finishing touch at Tora Bora!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What years were these made?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Nightie,
They were produced between 1997 & 2013, when Panerai moved to Switzerland, Anonimo took over the factory and employed all
The Panerai watchmakers, so Anonimo's of that period usually have handcrafted in Firenze on the dial. They were made in the Panerai factory by Panerai watchmakers. 
My one was from 2013 one of the last. Doesn't miss a beat, and accurate to +1 sec per day.
Cheers 
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Nightie,
> They were produced between 1997 & 2013, when Panerai moved to Switzerland, Anonimo took over the factory and employed all
> The Panerai watchmakers, so Anonimo's of that period usually have handcrafted in Firenze on the dial. They were made in the Panerai factory by Panerai watchmakers.
> My one was from 2013 one of the last. Doesn't miss a beat, and accurate to +1 sec per day.
> ...


Very cool indeed. A watch with interesting history

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomcfitz (Jun 27, 2019)

Not seeing much of the Halios Seaforth on here, LOVE mine, though it's not nearly as thick and meaty as the ones I see here


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

This probably does not qualify....despite having a bit of patina....sorry for being OT...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

LowIQ said:


> This probably does not qualify....despite having a bit of patina....sorry for being OT...
> 
> View attachment 14709143


It qualifies!
Specially with that Tora Bora rug! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

omg I want a bronze Panerai so bad!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

adam_svt said:


> omg I want a bronze Panerai so bad!


What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


A bronze Panerai?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

I could wear it without the watch......


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

.....but it's better with it....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK divers club


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The new Dobra leather NATO - unbelievable. Expectations forever changed.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> The new Dobra leather NATO - unbelievable. Expectations forever changed.


Looks great on you!
Here's my bronze for today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunder skull


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> The new Dobra leather NATO - unbelievable. Expectations forever changed.


Got a pic of the back? Looks like a winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Thunder


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14714983


Who needs a brown bezel...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Immelmann


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


> This is what it boils down to tonight, gents. A bronze and a bunch of canned Mules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding pic mate.

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The scary one


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

New shoes for the Mictofo, i love the green on bronze cases


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Italian love


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DarioV said:


> New shoes for the Mictofo, i love the green on bronze cases
> 
> View attachment 14720001
> 
> ...


Man, that bronze looks perfect. And great choice of, shoes... beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Cheers with a bronzo beer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some meteor


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

One for Dobra!

Enjoy your day guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> One for Dobra!
> 
> Enjoy your day guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Das Auto....
Proud of you mate!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm starting to notice a pattern here...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> I'm starting to notice a pattern here...


Great car! What brand is it?????









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some classic Anonimo for Christmas 😀


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Das Auto....
> Proud of you mate!


Do you really heathen up your seat to maximum? 

Man, I'm jealous about that. Fortunately the heater is working again in the car standing at the driveway 

Have some cozy christmas days to all of you bronze and brass lovers


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Do you really heathen up your seat to maximum?
> 
> Man, I'm jealous about that. Fortunately the heater is working again in the car standing at the driveway
> 
> Have some cozy christmas days to all of you bronze and brass lovers


At -20 I'd heat my seat ti'll I smell bacon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

And that's why we have an Ignore List available.

Merry Christmas! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> At -20 I'd heat my seat ti'll I smell bacon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK ok.. you got me. I'm not driving an VW AND does not have such bacon button.

I'd like to have one too. Last winter I was thinking about installing such an heat plate for my personal bacon.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> OK ok.. you got me. I'm not driving an VW AND does not have such bacon button.
> 
> I'd like to have one too. Last winter I was thinking about installing such an heat plate for my personal bacon.


Yeah, I know..... you have a Porsche.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> At -20 I'd heat my seat ti'll I smell bacon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously... no one? NO Canadian Bacon jokes..? It's RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Yeah, I know..... you have a Porsche.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... No, absolutely not. It is more like an old, almost muddy buddy which already driven more than 300 thousands of kilometers.

btw: great christmas pics with your Kav 
Are these made like a one shot an done... Or is it more like... Damn, need an other try 
Artistically my friend


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Lovin’ this one


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> ... No, absolutely not. It is more like an old, almost muddy buddy which already driven more than 300 thousands of kilometers.
> 
> btw: great christmas pics with your Kav
> Are these made like a one shot an done... Or is it more like... Damn, need an other try
> Artistically my friend


Thanks!

More like let's take 1000 pictures and choose only the best 10

Merry Christmas Goblin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns meteor


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't know if you guys already spotted the bronze watch at the bay. It's a Germano Walter 500 bronze. As I believe, the endprice could be sweet... 

As much I want this one, it would be too ridiculous stupid to buy it at the moment.

Maybe it could be a good alternative to an Kav?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seasons greetings bronze heads


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Seriously... no one? NO Canadian Bacon jokes..? It's RIGHT THERE.


I missed your post....

How do you stop Canadian bacon from curling in the pan?

You take away its broom.

Why is it called Canadian bacon?

Because we're really sorry it's not real bacon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Canadian style...... Sorry for the beautiful pictures...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bathyscaphe 100 again...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊 Friday. Only bronze Zelos Mako II. Only bronze in my collection. 
Waiting to see how it ages and if I want another bronze watch🤔🙂🖖🏼


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Seasons greetings bronze heads


Congrats on the Anonimo mate,
It's a beauty.
I bet it's seriusly accurate.
Merry X mas
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats on the Anonimo mate,
> It's a beauty.
> I bet it's seriusly accurate.
> Merry X mas
> G


Thanks. Had to get a pure Italian as you recommended earlier. This one was made before they moved to Switzerland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez in bed 🙂


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

VDB


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

sunny start on the weekend...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> VDB


A new one? Looks good


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> A new one? Looks good


Not new, but yes well made. Thanks. How is Deutschland?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Not new, but yes well made. Thanks. How is Deutschland?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In one of those german watch forums they (vdb) post much pictures of new watches they've made. Some of them looks quite good. But unfortunately they don't answer any questions... It's more like a Instagram-like-posting.

Can't you look eastwards and see this country? Everything is fine... At the moment we have the first frosty nights for a longer period - so, not so patina friendly for watches worn on the wrist


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

On blue nubuck


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Brass, not bronze ... but it's a diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Very nice. A kavy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

two-tone patina looking on point


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Very nice. A kavy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Thunder..... made by Piotr 
On a beautiful strap.....

Meanwhile....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some maranez


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

I love bronze watches when they patina very well.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

watches4ever said:


> I love bronze watches when they patina very well.


What are you trying to sell?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Dobra said:


> A Thunder..... made by Piotr
> On a beautiful strap.....
> 
> Meanwhile....
> ...


Damn, that is one badass looking watch.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Boldr









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Double post


Where's the first one?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Where's the first one?



Didn't read the rules and mentioned that I have something for sale..... so I erased it....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Didn't read the rules and mentioned that I have something for sale..... so I erased it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gonna end up with a bunch of infractions... (like me)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Your gonna end up with a bunch of infractions... (like me)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Long time since wore this one


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The Russian


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

VDB VIII. Happy new year bronze peeps.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fits like a glove knighty. 

Happy New Years all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

This one had a glossy black ceramic 1-11 bezel insert and matchy black mesh strap... now back to bronze/stainless as godz and mconlonx intended.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi to all bronze addicts!

For my 30th brithday I am willing to buy a bronze watch, and I am interested in 3 different models:
- Steinhart Ocean One
- CH WARD C60
- BOLDR Odyssey

Of course the choice depends on the final budget.

But:
I prefer the CH Ward because of the movement (considered as higher quality than the other 2)
I prefer the overall style of the BOLDR. The size is the only thing blocking me (At least I am not sure If it would be a problem pr not).
The steinhart is the more reasonable choice (money speaking), but I do not like the straight lugs and the Bronze used (too yellowish for me)/

Any advices that could help me make a decision?


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

This thread is bad for my wallet...


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

All I can say to you is that I bought my Boldr earlier this year, and have absolutely loved it! Keeps great time, built like a brick $#!+house, and gets lots of compliments. Could not be happier with it.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I like the bronze composition better on the Chris Ward. I had a bronze Steinhart, but do prefer the C60. I think it's better proportioned on the wrist than the Odyssey. Then again, I am a little biased











ondris said:


> Hi to all bronze addicts!
> 
> For my 30th brithday I am willing to buy a bronze watch, and I am interested in 3 different models:
> - Steinhart Ocean One
> ...


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you both for your replys!

These two look fantastic.

You are right Craustin1, the bronze on the CW is the best looking
From what I see on the pictures, the dial is just a plain blue color, Is It right? For example the on the Boldr looks better IMO.
Also, how do you feel about the position of the logo?

@Smokehouse4444: What is your wrist size, doesn't the watch feel too bulky on day to day use (especially the thickness).


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Too bulky is open to interpretation...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

ondris said:


> Thank you both for your replys!
> 
> These two look fantastic.
> 
> ...


I liked the "porthole" look of the Pontvs Nessi, Boldr, and some others, so I like the Boldr more than the others you mentioned in the looks department...but that is merely personal preference. The Boldr "checked more boxes" for me than any other when I was searching for a bronze, so I found a deal and went for it. What bronze checks more of the boxes for you? That is what is important for you.

As far as the size, it is exactly what it was meant to be; a big, bold, badass bronze diver...and I like it...a lot. I'm kind of long and lanky...6'4", 230ish, and I have long worn larger watches on my 7.25" wrists, so I don't mind the size/weight at all.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

ondris said:


> Thank you both for your replys!
> 
> These two look fantastic.
> 
> ...


The logo on the side is a non issue for me. I take the entire watch as a whole, and typically don't get hung up on things like that .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

First Zelos watch
Zelos hammerhead 2 bronze with patina dial

Patina coming nicely all natural.









Sent from my JKM-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Finally! San Martin MM300 homage on StrapCode PVD black oyster bracelet.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Savi92 said:


> First Zelos watch
> Zelos hammerhead 2 bronze with patina dial
> 
> Patina coming nicely all natural.
> ...


Reshare

Sent from my JKM-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunder skull









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Shiny bronze means one thing


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New combo for the Benarus Bronze Moray


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

May I ask about your thoughts to this combo?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Not a huge fan of contrasting colors - but this is just personal. A bit patina and a DLC/PVD bracelet maybe?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

CJN said:


> Not a huge fan of contrasting colors - but this is just personal. A bit patina and a DLC/PVD bracelet maybe?


Thought I need to try a bracelet on this one. Black ones does not work for me, it's to much of black metal for me 

This bead blasted was the best I could find - at least I guess so


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask about your thoughts to this combo?


Not for me, goblin. It very difficult to match bronze with bracelets. What do others think?
Maybe black brackets work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask about your thoughts to this combo?


In a way I could like it...if

there would be a lot of patina on the watch

and!

the bracelet would be scratched almost beyond recognition...

PS

..koennt gut ausschauen...die Kombination...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thought you guys would say so. 

Some time ago G (USMC) posted sme pictures of bronze on bracelet and I thought this could work on that one too 

Getting this one covered with patina (at least natural) is a hard job.

Okay, Nato and rubber for this one


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

I would not give up completely on the idea....it is special...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not a look that I like personally Goblin!!

But it’s your watch mate, and if it suits you then go for it.

Bronze on a thick dark brown leather works best for me personally.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Okay thx a lot to all of you 
Of course it could work - because of personal reasons and something like that... But isn't a bronze diver not a little dressy - or even old school-dressy - which deserves the best matching straps?

But as you guys said, it is not the best matching combo.

As you said @bigclive2011 a nice thick leather probably would match much better.
Now I need to get some funds of that bracelet to go for an thick leather


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

I would choose a bronze pvd steel mesh instead that steel bracelet. Have you tried one of those?

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

JagSagaz said:


> I would choose a bronze pvd steel mesh instead that steel bracelet. Have you tried one of those?
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


No, it's not that easy to find a bronze pvd mesh for a reasonable price.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask about your thoughts to this combo?


I don't happen to mind it at all -- where did you source the H-link bracelet?

But then again, I go with this combo, so what do I know...









I tried it on a black mesh with black bezel insert as well -- didn't like it as much as this.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mconlonx said:


> I don't happen to mind it at all -- where did you source the H-link bracelet?
> 
> But then again, I go with this combo, so what do I know...
> 
> ...


Same here... had a black shark mesh some time ago. Didn't liked the look on the bronze either the quality of itself.

Your combo looks good to me. Maybe that's the way I could try it. There're some cheap shark mesh to try it without losing a noticeable bunch of money.

Got the H-link from a german ebay seller.
He listed some of them for the second time. 
Hard to find a blasted one with straight lugs 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Metallband-...0?pageci=3bbfb143-b1e5-4f64-99ab-456aa302410d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

CW on the ridge


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Same here... had a black shark mesh some time ago. Didn't liked the look on the bronze either the quality of itself.
> 
> Your combo looks good to me. Maybe that's the way I could try it. There're some cheap shark mesh to try it without losing a noticeable bunch of money.
> 
> ...


I don't care much for the h-link, but the shark mesh seems to do ok for bronze


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> CW on the ridge


C60 bronze is very nice. The 38mm is available now in their half-price sale, and full-size nearly new 30% off


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

taike said:


> C60 bronze is very nice. The 38mm is available now in there half-price sale, and full-size nearly new 30% off


Thank you. Yes, good to note. CW is having a great sale, but it concludes at midnight tonight for those needing to pull the trigger!


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

I was waiting for a great deal on the 43mm but in New condition.

I hope we will get something nice in the coming weeks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ondris said:


> I was waiting for a great deal on the 43mm but in New condition.
> 
> I hope we will get something nice in the coming weeks.


I've purchased nearly new a few times and could never tell they weren't new


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ondris said:


> I was waiting for a great deal on the 43mm but in New condition.
> 
> I hope we will get something nice in the coming weeks.


Well at $637. with full warranty these "like new" offerings are about as close to new as one gets. I wouldn't hesitate. They have been running deals on these bronzos for some time now. I think the supply should be hitting the finish line soon on this model. As for "nice in the coming weeks", would assume it would be the 42mm model with the newer current design.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well at $637. with full warranty these "like new" offerings are about as close to new as one gets. I wouldn't hesitate. They have been running deals on these bronzos for some time now. I think the supply should be hitting the finish line soon on this model. As for "nice in the coming weeks", would assume it would be the 42mm model with the newer current design.


Can be had for $608 on the UK site once VAT is removed if you have a credit card that doesn't charge foreign transaction fee.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Boldrs









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Mario Paci....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Spent a lot of time in the ocean lately so the patina on the buckle and watch now matches exactly. Mission accomplished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

taike said:


> Can be had for $608 on the UK site once VAT is removed if you have a credit card that doesn't charge foreign transaction fee.


Yes I know.

I am just not sure how the patina will be (probably already developed i think as the watch might have been manipulated), plus the strap is not what I like.
I will need to buy a leather one (not necessarily from CHWard).


----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Savi92 said:


> Reshare
> 
> Sent from my JKM-LX1 using Tapatalk


Reshare 

Sent from my JKM-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrajic (Jan 8, 2020)

Riddim Driven said:


> CW on the ridge


Would you mind sharing where did you get that strap?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jrajic said:


> Would you mind sharing where did you get that strap?


I'm terribly sorry but I can't remember and I couldn't find it from recent purveyors, Panatime, nor BandRbands


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

doubled Boooo


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thunder...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunder skull


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some U boat


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

#98 back where it belongs


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Pontvs Acheron









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Rafting - took the beater and a strong Dobra.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nethuns


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bathyscaphe


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Portus Cale


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Italian bronze, love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immel


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze. New to me, and pretty fresh overall. No patina to speak of...yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Back on stock strap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14755491


Heck Yea!


----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

This patina dial really is beautiful









Sent from my JKM-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Just setting the time, for tomorrow, on the Vostok.......dressing up for Sunday...with that handbrushed steel body....


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Bronze seaforth and a new tuna with a custom bronze shroud. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

is there a reason or purpose to post same pic of Pan bronze over and over lol ?? am i missing something


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

ericdraven said:


> is there a reason or purpose to post same pic of Pan bronze over and over lol ?? am i missing something


You mean Pam? Yes, to show progression of patina of OP's grail(?). He worked hard for that.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ericdraven said:


> is there a reason or purpose to post same pic of Pan bronze over and over lol ?? am i missing something


Yes and yes


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Can I sneak in some brass? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


Hello,

I was wondering if they is a difference between brands regarding the quality of the bronze?
I fancy a Yema Superman bronze. I presume that the bronze is not the same as a Helson or an IWC. Where can we find this information? Will be influenced the patina?

Thank you 

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Julien Portside said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if they is a difference between brands regarding the quality of the bronze?
> I fancy a Yema Superman bronze. I presume that the bronze is not the same as a Helson or an IWC. Where can we find this information? Will be influenced the patina?
> ...


I hate the difference between my marine national buckle thinghies and the Steinhart....see for yorself....both bronze..apperently.....









On the other hand, I sometimes quite like the combination.....and prefer it to the buckle of the leather strap which is the same material than the Steinhart case...

PS

I would not think it to be a quality issue.......more a preference one.....pleasing to ones eyes...and there we probably all differ.....a bit...at least...and in my case I might like this one day and that the other...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson use Brass unless you were able (At a price) to pick up one of their limited Bronze case models, all their latest Affordables are brass, and brass patinates differently to bronze.

CuSn8 bronze is widely recognised for its tendency to patinate nicely when left to do so naturally, don’t know what Yema use without googling it.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you for answering. I cannot find the information if Yema use bronze or brass. But I think it’s not important.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Julien Portside said:


> Thank you for answering. I cannot find the information if Yema use bronze or brass. But I think it's not important.


Yema says they are bronze. I don't think there's any reason to doubt


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Julien Portside said:


> Thank you for answering. I cannot find the information if Yema use bronze or brass. But I think it's not important.


Bronze is the far superior watch case alloy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronze is for sure the best (And Expensive) case material.

Chris Ward use bronze for theirs and mine patinated beautifully to a nice finish, and at £795 or less on special offers, is great value.

Get the Raw model and play with the Patina is my advice.

The Yema looks nice, but I have no personal experience so can’t comment on what it will do long term.


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

taike said:


> Yema says they are bronze. I don't think there's any reason to doubt


I never seen they say brass for the bronze models ^^
Helson say bronze also and apparently they are brass

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

9


Julien Portside said:


> I never seen they say brass for the bronze models ^^
> Helson say bronze also and apparently they are brass


Helson has both bronze models and brass models. Helson bronze models are definitely bronze.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't knock Brass off your list altogether though, as they do patinate to a nice look as well, just differently.

This is a recently purchased Shark diver brass, bought for a bargain £275. The buckle is from my original Helson bronze (See the very first picture on this thread) and you can see the different tone.















A different look but still nice IMO.

The main difference is when new out of the box brass looks shocking fake gold, and I always give them an egg breakfast to take the edge off that look.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brass alloy contains sacrificial zinc and is subject to rot and corrosion in the presence of steel and sea water.

Bronze alloy contains tin which does not deteriorate like the zinc in brass.

Corroded brass watch case:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow never seen one like that!

Best leave the Helson at home on my next water based holiday!!

Was gonna take the Bronzo anyway.


----------



## Wound Tight (Sep 6, 2018)

TC-9 70's Diver 
"Got Numbers?"


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Brass alloy contains sacrificial zinc and is subject to rot and corrosion in the presence of steel and sea water.
> 
> Bronze alloy contains tin which does not deteriorate like the zinc in brass.
> 
> Corroded brass watch case:


What is the source of the photo. Is this your watch. I have never experienced any issues whatsoever with brass dive watches. I own four which have been exposed to sea water on many occasions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

Good patina right there!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Fossilbones said:


> View attachment 14799669


same case as tsao baltimore torsk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

taike said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14799669
> ...


Yes, I changed dial and hands because original hands fell off. After trying new hands with original dial realized dial was too thick to set hands so got single layer dial and relumed new dial and hands.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Vdb


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Still on yesterday, so still wearing this brass bastard (also known as "Petram bronze")


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Still on yesterday, so still wearing this brass bastard (also known as "Petram bronze")











Are they all brass????????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Are they all brass????????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah... I've got one alumi-bronze, but it cost more than a Kav - about the same wait time. He changed them from bronze to brass in his sales posts when asked about it.

Although, I've noticed a few bronze watches made of brass coming off that island since.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Same wait time eh? 

Zzzz....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh yeah... I've got one alumi-bronze, but it cost more than a Kav - about the same wait time. He changed them from bronze to brass in his sales posts when asked about it.
> 
> Although, I've noticed a few bronze watches made of brass coming off that island since.


Are the thunder watches bronze?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Are the thunder watches bronze?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of mine have been. I've got one that looks to be CuSn6, but the rest are 8.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Double post, sorry !!!


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Patina is coming along nicely


----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Savi92 said:


> This patina dial really is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reshare

Sent from my JKM-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Vdb


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Vdb


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, selling a few watches recently as pushed the boat a bit over Xmas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Thanks, selling a few watches recently as pushed the boat a bit over Xmas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Who didn't...... I said I'll stop but found myself talking with Memphis Belle owner, just to find out he's a close friend of my Italian brother-in-law..... so you got this one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Who didn't...... I said I'll stop but found myself talking with Memphis Belle owner, just to find out he's a close friend of my Italian brother-in-law..... so you got this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, uhhh... does that mean you won't get anymore cease and desist letters?? Awkward.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> So, uhhh... does that mean you won't get anymore cease and desist letters?? Awkward.



I'm authorized to use his logo now...... 
Happy ending after all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I'm authorized to use his logo now......
> Happy ending after all...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"His logo", lol. I know a few Italians that would kick him in the ding-ding for that.

Whatever, friend of Dobra's, friend of mine... (except Janpol; gotta side with humanity on that one)... guess I can stop my vendetta and buy one of his watches now. I like that one Knight's got.

Where's the Ridwan??


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> "His logo", lol. I know a few Italians that would kick him in the ding-ding for that.
> 
> Whatever, friend of Dobra's, friend of mine... (except Janpol; gotta side with humanity on that one)... guess I can stop my vendetta and buy one of his watches now. I like that one Knight's got.
> 
> Where's the Ridwan??


Ha ha ha,
Ridwan is silent..... reminds me of a guy in Denmark.... I left him a bunch of messages and no answer...., Talked to one of his guys and told me that my watch is almost finished.....
I'll keep trying....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Ha ha ha,
> Ridwan is silent..... reminds me of a guy in Denmark.... I left him a bunch of messages and no answer...., Talked to one of his guys and told me that my watch is almost finished.....
> I'll keep trying....
> 
> ...


Seems like all the best one's are silent... or take a year per watch. When it says 15-30 working days on the site, it means 15-30 non-sequential days spread over a vast amount of time.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Seems like all the best one's are silent... or take a year per watch. When it says 15-30 working days on the site, it means 15-30 non-sequential days spread over a vast amount of time.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Seems like all the best one's are silent... or take a year per watch. When it says 15-30 working days on the site, it means 15-30 non-sequential days spread over a vast amount of time.


I know the feeling,
However, no reply no business, Will loose many many customers.
You guys made my day.
Keep the bunter going.
G


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

My brother gave me his Zelos. I kept the patina he made and added mine.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

powerband said:


> My brother gave me his Zelos. I kept the patina he made and added mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


What a match! (Pun intended.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Sunday,
Patina update on these two, getting darker with shiny purples & Blues, the mayota 9015 in these ones still performing within + 5-7 secs per day.


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

The more patina the better


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Still waiting on patina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Badass combo.........









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Nurturing a patina. At half price during the recent clearance from C.ward this watch is great value.

Not a lot of 38mm bronzos out there for small wrists.









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Love the patina!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fred Bekher (Apr 26, 2013)

My favorite Zelos


----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Patina just gets better day by day.

Method Natural









Sent from my JKM-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dark Horse


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Bronze samurai


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

my starfish watch .


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

WeedlessDrive said:


> Bronze samurai
> View attachment 14818937


That is very very cool seedless,
More pics pleas
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Samurai Patina!!!


----------



## Savi92 (May 27, 2019)

Savi92 said:


> Patina just gets better day by day.
> 
> Method Natural
> 
> ...


What do you think about this beauty of a beast?


----------



## el2 (Feb 18, 2019)

any suggestions for a smaller diver version (40 or less) in bronze? i am struggling with the small wrist


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

el2 said:


> any suggestions for a smaller diver version (40 or less) in bronze? i am struggling with the small wrist


Have a look at the Obris Morgan Nautilus, 41mm size and a really nice and unique case shape.


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

el2 said:


> any suggestions for a smaller diver version (40 or less) in bronze? i am struggling with the small wrist


Only one comes to mind around that size - the small bronze dive watch category is almost nonexistent in my experience..

Halios Tropik B Bronze (41mm)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

el2 said:


> any suggestions for a smaller diver version (40 or less) in bronze? i am struggling with the small wrist


38mm Christopher Ward C60


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

el2 said:


> any suggestions for a smaller diver version (40 or less) in bronze? i am struggling with the small wrist


39mm Yema Superman 







40mm Zelos Mako


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Port


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

taike said:


> 38mm Christopher Ward C60


Exactly what I was thinking, perfect for you.

Great watch as well, and Patina's nicely.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, perfect for you.
> 
> Great watch as well, and Latina's nicely.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Poppy plus thunder skull


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra sourced a nice one; thanks! Took Dobra #73 out of its Lucite display case for this one.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra sourced a nice one; thanks! Took Dobra #73 out of its Lucite display case for this one.


Is that the new one?
It's beautiful!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Dobra sourced a nice one; thanks! Took Dobra #73 out of its Lucite display case for this one.


So cool. Iv been eyeing that one for a while. Glad it went to a friend.

And again, as always, perfect strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

See it’s the I pad/phone auto correct that gets all famous people in trouble!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I have this being made for me..


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> I have this being made for me..


*****!!!!!!!
Those lugs....... you could fit a 30mm thick strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> I have this being made for me..


Nice one!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> I have this being made for me..


Looking good! Green and bronze is a winner.

How long does it take to make?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ennebi pumps them out pretty quick - my last one took a couple weeks. Was thinking about ordering the new Carlson made by Ennebi... large but similar.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice one!!


Cheers. Bit of a grail for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looking good! Green and bronze is a winner.
> 
> How long does it take to make?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Been quoted 3 weeks. Let's see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The T46 on a quiet night


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Cheers. Bit of a grail for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes perfect sense - bit of a culmination of most of your incredible watches.

What a great watch... CuSn12 (superior wear and patina), and incredibly easy to work on... not that they really need it. My original Fondale has never been serviced and still beats -1sec/day after many years of real-world abuse.

So, how many are you gonna buy, Knight? Lots of hand/dial combos on that site...!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Makes perfect sense - bit of a culmination of most of your incredible watches.
> 
> What a great watch... CuSn12 (superior wear and patina), and incredibly easy to work on... not that they really need it. My original Fondale has never been serviced and still beats -1sec/day after many years of real-world abuse.
> 
> So, how many are you gonna buy, Knight? Lots of hand/dial combos on that site...!


Yep, ennebi are pinnacle bronzos. Also the history with Panerai.

Am going through a massive cull at the moment as need to reduce my collection for sanity reasons 

Will see how this one goes before buying another 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

More thunder


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Mictofo Decennale on dark green shark.
They really did something amazing with this piece, the case shape, the bezel... I hope one day they will make it in a polished SS version


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Yep, ennebi are pinnacle bronzos. Also the history with Panerai.
> 
> Am going through a massive cull at the moment as need to reduce my collection for sanity reasons
> 
> ...


Where is the cull taking place? How can we get involved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

el2 said:


> any suggestions for a smaller diver version (40 or less) in bronze? i am struggling with the small wrist


https://en.yema.com/products/yema-superman-bronze-bordeaux-ysupz2019d

Here's how the blue dial 39mm sits on my 6" wrist.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Shopping with my son, back from uni


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Those Ennebis you mentioned... where can I find them?
This happens often to me, spotting any nice Ennebi.
The website of Ennebi seems not to show a of them hmm?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Those Ennebis you mentioned... where can I find them?
> This happens often to me, spotting any nice Ennebi.
> The website of Ennebi seems not to show a of them hmm?


Reach out to their dealer network, find one nearest to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Reach out to their dealer network, find one nearest to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah... Did so. Next one are in country's around my place. But they only have email addresses. One does have an online shop, but listes only two Ennebis.

Where do you find the one you ordered?

In the meantime some serious block of bronze...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

You just have to find the right partner.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

el2 said:


> any suggestions for a smaller diver version (40 or less) in bronze? i am struggling with the small wrist


I like smaller watches, too. Had a Zelos Mako, both the v2 and v3 releases. Nice size but sold them on. According to Zellos, there will be a release of the v4 in bronze this summer.

I ended up with a Sam Martin 6105. "OMG," you say, "I ask for small bronze diver and you suggest some 44mm monster?!?"

Woah there, kimosabe. Lug to lug is only 46mm and a lot of the width is due to the wider case, so it actually wears smaller and is a reasonable suggestion for a smaller wrist. I like 40mm divers and sport/dress watches at 38mm or less, but I do love my San Martin and the way it fits on my 7" wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Close proximity to some white wine vinegar during last night...pic does not do it justice really...as my mobile phone camera is not that good.....it looks much better in the flesh...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Why in the world I posted a SS diver in bronze thread???? Must've been the cold.... hope you guys understand 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Bronze Samurai is aging well.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊 Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Returned my Yema two months ago as the movement was acting up (stopping intermittently), just got her back today but the patina is completely gone and looks like I got a brand new watch...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

They probably just swapped it out for a new one and binned your old one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> They probably just swapped it out for a new one and binned your old one.


Probably, at least I got the numbered caseback back on the new watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Returned my Yema two months ago as the movement was acting up (stopping intermittently), just got her back today but the patina is completely gone and looks like I got a brand new watch...


Zut! In-house movement would be weak???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Proxima bronze


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Julien Portside said:


> Zut! In-house movement would be weak???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch I had had a couple of fine lint inside the watch crystal since day one so my guess is it found it's way into the movement causing the problem. I don't think it's an inherent problem with the movement itself.

But honestly I think the term in-house had been thrown around too much. In-house or not doesn't warrant good accuracy/reliability. Care during assembly is I believe far more important.

I bought the Superman solely because I wanted a bronze watch in a 39mm size, not for the so called in-house movement. My Tudor Heritage Ranger that I bought in 2014 has given me far better accuracy than the Yema and has proven to be much more reliable.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

New strap


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


More pictures please... 


Which way to go with this one regarding patinization?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> More pictures please...
> 
> 
> Which way to go with this one regarding patinization?


Once I micro-stripped it with baking soda, it started to patina up a bit easier.


----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Once I micro-stripped it with baking soda, it started to patina up a bit easier.


That is aging nicely!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Yema Superman 39


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_aetk (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>












Is that a green dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

.


----------



## VintageWatchGuy (Jul 20, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


That Picture!
Woah man, living the good life 
Beautiful watch, way too big for my wrist but looks good on you!


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Still not a diver.....but aging nicely....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Is that a green dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah buddy... used to have a matching dial on a fixed bezel vintage, but it found a better wrist/home.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"WoW"!!!
Did You guys see the Bronze Kaventsmann that's listed in the sales threads?

She's Smoke'n "HOT"!









*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^ Someone got a good deal... all of Pang's watches are spectacular.

Evo tonight in commemoration. Hope to see it posted here by someone soon. 









(Careful Gary... your Mrs. is gonna be mad that you're putting her on display again)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*whAT?
...It's SOLD? ?*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^ Someone got a good deal... all of Pang's watches are spectacular.
> 
> Evo tonight in commemoration. Hope to see it posted here by someone soon.
> 
> ...


Someone got a REAL good deal on that one. If only i didn't have one on order...

Hopefully its gone to someone here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

No Ennebis pictures i'm sorry, just a Maranez on a beaver tail strap today  
I'm enjoying this watch soo much lately, the contrast of the fresh dial and the patina on the case is a charm.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No worries,..it's just a Watch.
Who cares anyways?....







*


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *whAT?
> ...It's SOLD? ?*


Hey guys.... Where can I take a look at it?
Thought via watchpatrol every Kav will be listed that someone sells via watchuseek?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Hey guys.... Where can I take a look at it?
> Thought via watchpatrol every Kav will be listed that someone sells via watchuseek?


Watchrecon "dot" com for everything


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

View attachment 14851921


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ok, I give up..so Yep, I BOUGHT IT! ..UH HUH!








My 1st Kaventsmann & pretty excited, Pang has already shipped it out too!*


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Watchrecon "dot" com for everything


Okay, thx.
Maybe I'd found it some days ago. It's for sure a special one. That milled dial is.... rocking everything else 



garydusa said:


> *Ok, I give up..so Yep, I BOUGHT IT! ..UH HUH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations... Hope to see how it does evolve

Does this Peng know about this thread? Guess he'd have a great collection to show up here


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Okay, thx.
> Maybe I'd found it some days ago. It's for sure a special one. That milled dial is.... rocking everything else
> 
> congratulations... Hope to see how it does evolve
> ...


Anthony is a custom strap maker and is a Kaventsmann staple. I heard you bought it before you posted.. very happy for you!

He usually ships overseas in one day! Everything I've gotten from him is stunning! I think he still has his prototype Hadal up.

For the rest of you - Michael's blowing out the upgraded original Trigger for the same price - probably just have to wait a year or so to get it.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> For the rest of you - Michael's blowing out the upgraded original Trigger for the same price - probably just have to wait a year or so to get it.


Do you know the earlier retail prices?
Trigger 3 does come with green dial only. Was thinking of getting one of these... But damn, I guess I'm not wearing this huge watch day for day.

btw:
you have to congratulate Gary, not me


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Do you know the earlier retail prices?
> Trigger 3 does come with green dial only. Was thinking of getting one of these... But damn, I guess I'm not wearing this huge watch day for day.
> 
> btw:
> you have to congratulate Gary, not me


I figured he'd read it... you can get several different dial colors. It's not the Trigger 3, it's the original Triggerfish in CuSn12 and Cerakote dial with added seals. Any color Cerakote comes in, you can get.

They really aren't huge at all... it's 45mm - 46 with the crown guard. Anyone gun shy of size would do fine with a Triggerfish.









(This, but with titanium crown, better bronze, and extra seal)

BUT, I've got 5 on order and it's been a year, so the used market is the fastest way to get one - That's why the high prices. One of my originals just sold for 5k - so getting one for $1800 is pretty incredible.

Michael takes a little extra care with Pang and Guarionex's watches since they've been supporters for a long time. That Hadal he's got up for a great price is really one of the only original designs I've seen - I ordered one and got something entirely different.

Most of my really rare pieces were made for these two.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyway... today's bronze:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Man, that's a nice watch.

Congrats on your purchase gary I'm sure you will love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwevans (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok so the Helson is running a Seiko Nh35, which runs really nice btw, and is a big, chunky bit of brass...but that is the appeal, to me anyway. Not that I seek attention to the watches I wear, but this one inevitably gets noticed and draws a comment. Plus The lume is like a night light.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> They really aren't huge at all... it's 45mm - 46 with the crown guard. Anyone gun shy of size would do fine with a Triggerfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's the 45mm case diameter that people shy from....it's that 61mm (or close) L2L case length :-(

The 40mm Triggerfish would be more wrist friendly, for my 6.75-7.0" wrist....but I don't see many of those around.

Sweet watch b-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Erion929 said:


> I don't think it's the 45mm case diameter that people shy from....it's that 61mm (or close) L2L case length :-(
> 
> The 40mm Triggerfish would be more wrist friendly, for my 6.75-7.0" wrist....but I don't see many of those around.
> 
> Sweet watch b-)


Good point - You're right... but OMG they're small:









Sutor's got one right now, but Michael will always take an order on a 40mm. I think every one in existence has been a custom order.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Good point - You're right... but OMG they're small:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know that inside info, USMC. Thanks for the comparo pic! Wish I could try one on at my local Seiko dealer, LOL......

I'll have to file the info away, for now.

Is that website price right....1690 Euro? That's $1850 |>


----------



## pfern10 (Feb 10, 2019)

Love the look of Bronze watches. Favorite of mine is be the Tudor Black bay 58 Bronze;


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Erion929 said:


> Good to know that inside info, USMC. Thanks for the comparo pic! Wish I could try one on at my local Seiko dealer, LOL......
> 
> I'll have to file the info away, for now.
> 
> Is that website price right....1690 Euro? That's $1850 |>


Yeah, man... that's what I'm spoutin' off about and taking so much real estate for, lol... that is a CRAZY deal. Especially considering what I've spent on Kavs over the years.

Kinda makes you wanna cry while ordering a few... so that's what I did.

That's it, I'm done... promise. Here's another bronze for the space:










(Dobra #79 btw)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, man... that's what I'm spoutin' off about and taking so much real estate for, lol... that is a CRAZY deal. Especially considering what I've spent on Kavs over the years.
> 
> Kinda makes you wanna cry while ordering a few... so that's what I did.
> 
> ...


That's it, I'm done.... promise....



















An idea I gave to Piotr..... add a grill and it'll transform the watch.... who knows?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> That's it, I'm done.... promise....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool... maybe a lid with some holes, so you can peek at the time...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Very cool... maybe a lid with some holes, so you can peek at the time...











Busted....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Good point - You're right... but OMG they're small:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, 2 hours after speaking of these, I finished my face-to-face transaction with TheBigBurrito for his Armida A1 45mm Bronze, with superdome:

A non-smoker, but tried my best imitation of *USMC0321*:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Erion929 said:


> Well, 2 hours after speaking of these, I finished my face-to-face transaction with TheBigBurrito for his Armida A1 45mm Bronze, with superdome:
> 
> A non-smoker, but tried my best imitation of *USMC0321*:
> 
> ...


Looking good! Really nice patina on that piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green & an espresso, morning all.


















G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Playing with the sunlight


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Italian mix....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> That's it, I'm done.... promise....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be really concerned about a wicked oxidation- reduction reaction with those different metals in contact with each other. Add some sweat and you've got bad news.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Update on my ennebi. Did not realise that these were pretty much totally hand made!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> I'd be really concerned about a wicked oxidation- reduction reaction with those different metals in contact with each other. Add some sweat and you've got bad news.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In aviation we call it galvanic corrosion.
Pretty much all the bronze watches have parts made from different materials.... SS back case and bronze case, SS screws etc.
Corrosion rate between those 2 material is very low SO if Piotr will make me that grill I'll wear it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Italian police diver


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Update on my ennebi. Did not realise that these were pretty much totally hand made!
> View attachment 14857221
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see how it grows 
... as I remember, the case + bezel looks much brighter in your last picture, than this one. Are they "prepatinated"?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice to see how it grows
> ... as I remember, the case + bezel looks much brighter in your last picture, than this one. Are they "prepatinated"?


Not sure. I'm sure G will be along soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

In addition to the Armida A1 Bronze I got yesterday, I just received back my Zelos Helmsman ll that Elshan repaired a lume issue on.

The Helmsman looks brand new again, I think I'll keep this one shiny, virginal bronze....contrary to my Zelos Hammerhead and the Armida A1.

- Armida A1









- Zelos Helmsman ll


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yep, it Arrived!...
(pics or didn't happen)









In Da "KAV" Club now!







*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Erion929 said:


> In addition to the Armida A1 Bronze I got yesterday, I just received back my Zelos Helmsman ll that Elshan repaired a lume issue on.
> 
> The Helmsman looks brand new again, I think I'll keep this one shiny, virginal bronze....contrary to my Zelos Hammerhead and the Armida A1.
> 
> ...


I think that looks great shiny,
I also like some Bronzo's shiny. 
Both generation hellsman are great.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Yep, it Arrived!...
> (pics or didn't happen)
> 
> 
> ...


Huge congrats Gary.
That looks great. Really like the way the numbers are engraved in the actual dial, pure class.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I haven't worn this one in a while, my large bronzo, well smallish compared to some of the beauties on this thread.
It has a 3500m water proofing, but I only ever took it once to 30m. 
Apologies for the bad pics( lighting )

























G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Anonimo


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *Yep, it Arrived!...
> (pics or didn't happen)
> 
> congrats! Looks like a lot of work went into that face. Looking forward to some more pics when it settles in.
> ...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14842643


Love the strap wrap and watch prop, the straps must be quite supple.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Platina


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

One more thing on the waiting list..... this week maybe????? Equipped with super finished movement and the second case with sapphire crystal
. This one should be BADASS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies for the amount of pics.
Here we go again










































and final result. Some bronzos are not made to have patina.
























G


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with San Martin? That MM300 in bronze looks brilliant!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintage VDB


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Anyone have any experience with San Martin? That MM300 in bronze looks brilliant!


This 62mas homage has an NH35



This has a Swiss Sellita SW200, the upgrade choice in movement, natural patina


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Thunder


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Love the hands on that one ^^



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

Still one of the best bronze offerings imo.









Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> This 62mas homage has an NH35
> 
> 
> 
> This has a Swiss Sellita SW200, the upgrade choice in movement, natural patina


Thanks mate! Looks promising.

Just placed an order on the Pam homage with an SW200, we'll see.

If it looks as good as the photos next up will be the MM300. Have always liked the Seiko MM but always thought it needed something to kick it up a notch in looks before I could ever pull the trigger, now this bronze version really does it for me.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks mate! Looks promising.
> 
> Just placed an order on the Pam homage with an SW200, we'll see....


Looking forward to see some pictures of this one


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Anyone have any experience with San Martin?


I'm a fan...









This is the 6105 homage, had a couple different flieger-style San Martins before this. Decent watches, great value in my estimation.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Looking forward to see some pictures of this one


Will do sir


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thanks mate! Looks promising.
> 
> Just placed an order on the Pam homage with an SW200, we'll see.
> 
> If it looks as good as the photos next up will be the MM300. Have always liked the Seiko MM but always thought it needed something to kick it up a notch in looks before I could ever pull the trigger, now this bronze version really does it for me.


I've had the Pam homage for a couple of weeks now and I think you'll enjoy it.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

outsnowboarding said:


> I've had the Pam homage for a couple of weeks now and I think you'll enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know. That looks lovely


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14871825


Haven't seen that one for a while now. Always nice to see 
May I ask how your kav trieste is going?


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Does anyone know, Vancouver watch co, where they known as Cobra de Calibre.
Their Molon labe watch, looks like a Cobra crossfire, same hands, watch case, ect,ect.
Cheers
G


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Does anyone know, Vancouver watch co, where they known as Cobra de Calibre.
> Their Molon labe watch, looks like a Cobra crossfire, same hands, watch case, ect,ect.
> Cheers
> G


Yes, same company


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Does anyone know, Vancouver watch co, where they known as Cobra de Calibre.
> Their Molon labe watch, looks like a Cobra crossfire, same hands, watch case, ect,ect.
> Cheers
> G


Not sure. Have you reached out to them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Not sure. Have you reached out to them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, waiting for a model with a mayota or ETA movement.
Then I will.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with the Anonimo today, enjoying this combo






have a great Saturday 
G


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Does anyone know, Vancouver watch co, where they known as Cobra de Calibre.
> Their Molon labe watch, looks like a Cobra crossfire, same hands, watch case, ect,ect.
> Cheers
> G


I have both; Molon Labe has Seiko NH35A and Crossfire has Miyota 9015.









Looks like John only has newer versions of Bronze Crossfire (different bezel and dials) available on his website.

https://vancouverwatchco.com/


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Does anyone know, Vancouver watch co, where they known as Cobra de Calibre.
> Their Molon labe watch, looks like a Cobra crossfire, same hands, watch case, ect,ect.
> Cheers
> G


Touch of Modern "TOM" was selling them last week, but think the sale ended, course, it could start up again this week too:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/vancouver-watch-co-c8eb022e-6226-46f4-80a5-b9cd1bba7026


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Uggh double post:
I'll just slam in this:
Andy Warhol's "Bronze Dial'd Nethuns"








Kidding, though I Met him once! :-!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Port


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'd be petrified to do that to mine, but the green works well with the rainbow dial. Bold finish on a bold watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'll try it on this one..... need advice though....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> I'll try it on this one..... need advice though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll look great... just let it dry to where it's almost white and then use wax. Like the kind you get for food decoration. It'll turn back to blue and stay put.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wonder who this Norbert fellow is... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bendodds360 said:


> Wonder who this Norbert fellow is...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh good... I was just thinking this office needs a good cuckoo clock on the wall. If only someone made a cuckoo clock that was submersible to 12000M... hmm.

That should give you a good hint.

Yeah...

Out.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh good... I was just thinking this office needs a good cuckoo clock on the wall. If only someone made a cuckoo clock that was submersible to 12000M... hmm.
> 
> That should give you a good hint.
> 
> ...


Now that brings to mind a funny story of many years ago when my mother and stepfather went to Germany on holiday and my mother decided she really wanted a wooden cuckoo clock, much to my stepfathers disgust.

When she got it home she thought the best place for it was on the wall in the upstairs landing just outside their bedroom! That was fine until midnight on the second night when as the small bird shouted his twelfth cuckoo my stepfather could stand no more, stomped out in his PJ's tore it off the wall and threw it down the stairs.

The week after my mother turned up at my house with a box full of pieces of wood and a clock mechanism, complete with unbroken small bird, and asked as I liked watches would I repair the clock and keep it.

So began my one and only restoration, and indeed it is still is working and on the wall, just not outside our main bedroom!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The dome


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Now that brings to mind a funny story of many years ago when my mother and stepfather went to Germany on holiday and my mother decided she really wanted a wooden cuckoo clock, much to my stepfathers disgust.
> 
> When she got it home she thought the best place for it was on the wall in the upstairs landing just outside their bedroom! That was fine until midnight on the second night when as the small bird shouted his twelfth cuckoo my stepfather could stand no more, stomped out in his PJ's tore it off the wall and threw it down the stairs.
> 
> ...


Haha. It'll keep you in shape, Clive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


This Petram......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> This Petram......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not much Petram left in that one... this one's still intact though:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Been too long without a post here... so I'll add my one and only

Have a good one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My new one...... Thank you very much G!
I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs Nessi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Time for a clean slate


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

2 birds with one stone eh? Cleaned your teeth as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

M.O.P. chrono


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> My new one...... Thank you very much G!
> I love it!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a bronze / titanium? Looked on their site and it did not mention bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Is that a bronze / titanium? Looked on their site and it did not mention bronze.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only repeating what I heard, could be wrong... but titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Espresso & bronze, perfect match,


















G


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Just in less than an hour ago:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Only repeating what I heard, could be wrong... but titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





knightRider said:


> Is that a bronze / titanium? Looked on their site and it did not mention bronze.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably Titanium bronze alloy, Ti75Cu25 
Looks like bronze, light as a feather....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Time for a clean slate


You have to attend a wedding and need a classy clean watch????? I'd wear the Hadal..... goes better with tight sleeves ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Dobra said:


> Probably Titanium bronze alloy, Ti75Cu25
> Looks like bronze, light as a feather....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the reason I haven't ordered the Piccard as of yet. The lack of information leaves me puzzled... I've read somewhere that it's available in natural titanium and "gold tone finish", which to me sounds like a coating. That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> That's the reason I haven't ordered the Piccard as of yet. The lack of information leaves me puzzled... I've read somewhere that it's available in natural titanium and "gold tone finish", which to me sounds like a coating. That would be a deal breaker for me.


I've got both finishes... it's not a coating. As Dobra said - titanium alloy. Same as my 6k Buran; never had a problem.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> I've got both finishes... it's not a coating. As Dobra said - titanium alloy. Same as my 6k Buran; never had a problem.


Oh very cool then... I'm wondering why this is used so seldom in watchmaking?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> I've got both finishes... it's not a coating. As Dobra said - titanium alloy. Same as my 6k Buran; never had a problem.


Oh very cool then... I'm wondering why this is used so seldom in watchmaking?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Oh very cool then... I'm wondering why this is used so seldom in watchmaking?


It just doesn't make much sense to us bronze guys... titanium is so hard to cut/machine compared to bronze. BUT, if you like the bronze color without the patina, it's a good option. It'll take years to get darker.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> You have to attend a wedding and need a classy clean watch????? I'd wear the Hadal..... goes better with tight sleeves ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't really do weddings... they always end up on my couch during the divorce... just awkward.

As I clear everything out, I need more of an everyday look... well, sort of:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Don't really do weddings... they always end up on my couch during the divorce... just awkward.
> 
> As I clear everything out, I need more of an everyday look... well, sort of:


Don't know how you're clearing everything out .... I sold one and I feel like cheating my wife, if that's the feeling 
Here's your strap's twin....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Don't know how you're clearing everything out .... I sold one and I feel like cheating my wife, if that's the feeling
> Here's your strap's twin...


I get it... but my actual wife feels like 100+ watches IS cheating.

That is a beautiful strap, as always. I may trim the over-folds a bit to match. It's a Kaventsmann prerequisite to squeeze into the next size up.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some crossfire


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

C60 Bronze


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Scary thunder


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Mmmmmm... patina.









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

More thunder


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chilling in pizza express


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

As it should be...
@vesire thx a lot for this one


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Hammerhead meteorite to deal with this wild pig hamburger


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watch nearly complete..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Watch nearly complete..


Love the Ennebi Nightie,
But the crown, spill the beans mate.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My 2 for today, 
Testing out this vintage rubber strap on the Raven,


















G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love the Ennebi Nightie,
> But the crown, spill the beans mate.
> Cheers
> G


Crown is place holder, not finished yet..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Watch nearly complete..


Nice... is this going to be the new Bronzetto? Curious to see how it's gonna wear on the wrist.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Nice... is this going to be the new Bronzetto? Curious to see how it's gonna wear on the wrist.


Yes. My wrist is ~6.5 inch, so should be nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Watch nearly complete..


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, grail piece for me, after drooling for many years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Yes. My wrist is ~6.5 inch, so should be nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I also have a 6.5" wrist and I upgraded from the 44mm Fondale to the 47mm xD. It's big but somehow I still prefer how it wears. And now this of course (looks bigger in the pics than in the metal btw.):


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i received this new Maranez a couple of weeks ago, but i'm not feeling it 100%... it feels too small and thin


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Huge congrats Dario, I think it's a great piece.
Really like the sandwich dial, perfect strap combo. 
Very very cool my friend.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sticking with the Helson today.












quite like the Lume on this







G


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Huge congrats Dario, I think it's a great piece.
> Really like the sandwich dial, perfect strap combo.
> Very very cool my friend.
> G


Thank you my friend. 
I love the dial too, i'm just not sure about the size, it being a little bit smaller than usual for me... we'll see.
Your Helson looks great aswell, specially that protruding glass, i really enjoy it


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Anyone have any experience with San Martin? That MM300 in bronze looks brilliant!


Sorry for the late reply, but I have the Proxima version of the MM300. Same watch, same company, different dial and bezel insert.

https://i.imgur.com/sD1BKOs.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4dnTPWY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tPcPyrj.jpg

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-bronze-watch-4979289.html#post49293463
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/san-martin-marinemaster-4899665.html#post49303211
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/my-bronze-diver-addiction-1535490-90.html#post49301423


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

entropism said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but I have the Proxima version of the MM300. Same watch, same company, different dial and bezel insert.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/sD1BKOs.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/4dnTPWY.jpg
> ...


Looks really good! Thanks mate


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Immelmann


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'll be damned... what is THIS thing?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> I'll be damned... what is THIS thing?


Neckyzips Bomb Timer - hand winder


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

entropism said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but I have the Proxima version of the MM300. Same watch, same company, different dial and bezel insert.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/sD1BKOs.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/4dnTPWY.jpg
> ...


Just got my first San Martin Pam Homage and I thought I'd share a few photos and thoughts.

To put things into perspective, this is my first "homage" watch. I have watches from Oris, Christopher Ward...to Grand Seiko, Tudor and Rolex in my little "collection". Let me just say I'm quite impressed by the workmanship of the watch. While the brushing and polishing is not really Rolex or Grand Seiko level, it is perfectly acceptable at this price range. I opted for the Sellita movement so manual winding is nice and smooth. Bezel action is a little on the tight side but not overly so. There is slight play, but again not excessive. The leather strap quality is decent, if not Gunny strap nor Bulang & Sons level...but I wasn't expecting that.

It looks like the seller forced the patina on certain parts of the case, and particularly the bezel insert so the crown guard is looking a bit shiny...should even out and look more natural after a couple months.

No idea on accuracy yet, but if it is indeed a Sellita SW200 it shouldn't be too bad. If I could get my hands on a caseback opener I'll try to confirm, and perhaps come back in a few days with accuracy observation.

All in all I'm happy with the purchase and while I'm not sure if I'm ready to pull the trigger on the MM300 homage, I think I'll try to spend a bit more time with it and then decide.

Now onto the photos


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

San Martin 6105. Love it. Perfectly decent watch for short money. If the MM300 was a style I wanted to check put, would not hesitate to check out San Martin / Proxima / Heimdallr / Sharkey, etc....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Police diver


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze with cake


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Spring time.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just ordered this through Undone - a collaboration with Japanese designer "Simple Union". Limited to 300 pcs and that strap is from an antique Japanese boro textile dating back to Meiji era (late 1800s) dyed in natural indigo.

Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some maranez


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chilling with the Anonimo


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Just ordered this through Undone - a collaboration with Japanese designer "Simple Union". Limited to 300 pcs and that strap is from an antique Japanese boro textile dating back to Meiji era (late 1800s) dyed in natural indigo.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it.


Damn this is nice.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Just ordered this through Undone - a collaboration with Japanese designer "Simple Union". Limited to 300 pcs and that strap is from an antique Japanese boro textile dating back to Meiji era (late 1800s) dyed in natural indigo.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it.


This one looks terrific! What a beauty!


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Damn... how large is your wrist. I thought it had a nice substantial feel to it. I like the patina on yours...almost like a Damascus feel to it.



DarioV said:


> i received this new Maranez a couple of weeks ago, but i'm not feeling it 100%... it feels too small and thin
> 
> View attachment 14906687
> 
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My collection is complete. Finally got my ennebi after years of admiring these watches 😀


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@knightRider big congratulations for that one. Some real piece of art 

Hope to see much pictures the next days 

... btw:
would like to see that one going to one of us addicted''s
A bronze KAV Bruno ist offered by Ari on the bay


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> @knightRider big congratulations for that one. Some real piece of art
> 
> Hope to see much pictures the next days
> 
> ...


Thanks goblin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Been having a hard stare at that UNDONE Kanji-Cali number. Without that faux-crack in the dial, I think it would be a homerun. Why'd they have to do that?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Been having a hard stare at that UNDONE Kanji-Cali number. Without that faux-crack in the dial, I think it would be a homerun. Why'd they have to do that?


Check their website. You can customize to other dials


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> My collection is complete. Finally got my ennebi after years of admiring these watches ?


Big congrats mate.

So, collection is complete eh? No more watches?

I'll hold you to that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Big congrats mate.
> 
> So, collection is complete eh? No more watches?
> 
> ...


That's the idea, holding steady as I offload a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> My collection is complete. Finally got my ennebi after years of admiring these watches ?


Beautiful one!
I'd wear that....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Finally here.....
Thank you very much USMC0321!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Squidward takin' in a little Vitamin D.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Halios









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Cool unique piece. Is this a one of a kind? Regardless... nicely done.



Dobra said:


> Finally here.....
> Thank you very much USMC0321!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

lukeeesteve said:


> Cool unique piece. Is this a one of a kind? Regardless... nicely done.


Thank you!
Yes, it's a custom made

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, it's a custom made
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Not many people get a watch named after them. Great unique piece.

What's the face made out of?

When you get a sec post a pic of it next to king hadal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. Not many people get a watch named after them. Great unique piece.
> 
> What's the face made out of?
> 
> ...


Thank you Ben,
Case is bronze, ss case back and I believe the dial is copper. Crystal is plexiglass 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow. What a beast. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful one!
> I'd wear that....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Finally here.....
> Thank you very much USMC0321!
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dobra said:


> Finally here.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a killer!!! I love it


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> A bronze KAV Bruno ist offered by Ari on the bay


Just throwing in some inside baseball on this one... if you look at the production date 12.12.19, that's when Michael had stepped out from Kaventsmann. Look closer and you'll see this ones not quite right - dial / markings etc.

Thinking it was made by A while M was out. Kinda telling that a customer didn't take delivery.

Still a nice chunk of bronze... but before anyone from this thread starts bidding against each other and loses more than they can afford... this ain't the same Bruno of yesteryear and it's not reselling to a Kav guy. Careful out there.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The Italian


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Enjoy the Ennebi, mate!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Time for a bronze


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> My collection is complete. Finally got my ennebi after years of admiring these watches &#55357;&#56832;


Congrats mate,
What a cracker, and the green, wow, love it.
Enjoy it mate, by the way how many bronzos do you have now? seems like hundred.
Cheers
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Finally here.....
> Thank you very much USMC0321!
> 
> 
> ...


WWWOOOOOWWW Mr Dobra,
I am speechless, no words necessary. Beautiful.
How much does it weigh, is the wife able to pick it up.hahahah.
Congrats mate.
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats mate,
> What a cracker, and the green, wow, love it.
> Enjoy it mate, by the way how many bronzos do you have now? seems like hundred.
> Cheers
> G


Thanks, love the Italian history. It really is well finished and smooth. Think it will be a daily wear for a while..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Love the bezel on that one. And epic patina!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Love the bezel on that one. And epic patina!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon you'll have the same


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

No more black dials in stock so I added some bronze. 








(If any of you wants a blue California Maranez dial, it's all yours)


----------



## albatross... (Feb 7, 2020)

USMC0321 said:


> No more black dials in stock so I added some bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Enjoy the Ennebi, mate!
> 
> View attachment 14926017
> 
> ...


Iv been staring at that one for a while now... I can't think of anything I'd change. Stunning piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Memphis belle


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Bendodds360 said:


> Iv been staring at that one for a while now... I can't think of anything I'd change. Stunning piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahah thanks! As a matter of fact though I've just ordered new gold and blue hands to match the original render:









In the mean time:


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> No more black dials in stock so I added some bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get that dial on a Maranez (I've seen an almost identical one on an Ennebi once btw.)?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MONVMENTVM said:


> How did you get that dial on a Maranez (I've seen an almost identical one on an Ennebi once btw.)?


Iv seen the same one.

Love! The blue second hand too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Iv been staring at that one for a while now... I can't think of anything I'd change. Stunning piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> How did you get that dial on a Maranez (I've seen an almost identical one on an Ennebi once btw.)?


Yes, it's an Ennebi dial. Shaved the diameter and put in a longer barrel for the NH35 so the hands could clear the thicker bronze.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey 
A friend of mine had his Armida A1 45mm Bronze stole in the Great Montreal area.
I do believe this is not a common watch on sale. So, if you see something, pm me.
Thanks 

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

DTDiver said:


> Hey
> A friend of mine had his Armida A1 45mm Bronze stole in the Great Montreal area.
> I do believe this is not a common watch on sale. So, if you see something, pm me.
> Thanks
> ...


Posting mine now, in SoCal, so you know it wasn't me :rodekaart


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Maranez 2 hands for Saturday.









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The Russian


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Okay, everyone move aside, that's a beast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Love how the edges have gotten shiny again through touch and use:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Love how the edges have gotten shiny again through touch and use:
> 
> View attachment 14931463


Is that a 44mm or 47mm diameter watch?
Like to own one of these in future too


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus on MiLTAT grey-green nubuck leather strap from Strapcode.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Goblin77 said:


> Is that a 44mm or 47mm diameter watch?
> Like to own one of these in future too


It's actually a 46mm (and I have a small 6.5" wrist xD)... but it wears slightly longer than the 47mm Fondale, which has a bit shorter, stubbier lugs.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Balticus on MiLTAT grey-green nubuck leather strap from Strapcode.
> View attachment 14931475
> 
> View attachment 14931477
> ...


Glad to see you here mate,
You will enjoy it here ZM, amazing people here.
Love the balticus, especially the wave dial, Lume shot please.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks. Here's a couple of lume shots.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Saturday walk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WWWOOOOOWWW Mr Dobra,
> I am speechless, no words necessary. Beautiful.
> How much does it weigh, is the wife able to pick it up.hahahah.
> Congrats mate.
> G


Thanks G!
Let's say it's lighter than King Hadal
I needed a counterweight 
Meanwhile.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks G!
> Let's say it's lighter than King Hadal
> I needed a counterweight
> Meanwhile.....
> ...


Another beautie 
Very cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Thanks G!
> Let's say it's lighter than King Hadal
> I needed a counterweight
> Meanwhile.....
> ...


Another beautie 
Very cool.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14933095


Welcome back, I've missed ya. Where you been, China? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Caribbean.

Hot sunny and wet, both internally and externally!! Damn those cocktails they make my clothes shrink!!

671 swam with the fishes most days and no one even cut off my arm for it!! Just Rolex obviously.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Caribbean.
> 
> Hot sunny and wet, both internally and externally!! Damn those cocktails they make my clothes shrink!!
> 
> 671 swam with the fishes most days and no one even cut off my arm for it!! Just Rolex obviously.


*****; and here I was getting a little worried about you. Should've known better.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Caribbean.
> 
> Hot sunny and wet, both internally and externally!! Damn those cocktails they make my clothes shrink!!
> 
> 671 swam with the fishes most days and no one even cut off my arm for it!! Just Rolex obviously.


Very good. Glad you had fun. Which island?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cruise.

So Barbados, St Maartin, Grand Turk, St Lucia, Grenada, St Kitts, Antigua, and Tortola, fabulous!!

2 weeks of luxury and now back, hardly noticed the 32c to 6c temperature drop!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Got to do that one day, now that the government has retired me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Got to do that one day, now that the government has retired me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never been able to do that,
Unfortunately my Mrs suffers from sea sickness, and there is no convincing her. Drives me crazy.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Never been able to do that,
> Unfortunately my Mrs suffers from sea sickness, and there is no convincing her. Drives me crazy.
> G


No convincing required!! Watch boys holiday to the Caribbean watch shops!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I went on one last year in Norway... boat was too small, it was cold, food sucked, no booze or cigars, and it was all dudes. I'm all set on cruises for awhile:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> I went on one last year in Norway... boat was too small, it was cold, food sucked, no booze or cigars, and it was all dudes. I'm all set on cruises for awhile:


You are right about the food G.
Pretty place. And not many watch shops. Done the Scandinavian countries by car. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

There's something special about how bronze develops patina


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg Bronze CH6


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some turbine


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Ain't worn dis since I got it..









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> Ain't worn dis since I got it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why!?!

It's too nice to sit in the watch box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a good one guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

You two are making me jealous; you've got the last of the good ones.

Not tempering that crystal like they used to:









This is the 2nd crystal I've had to replace on a newer one from extreme cold or moderate heat.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> You two are making me jealous; you've got the last of the good ones.
> 
> Not tempering that crystal like they used to:
> 
> ...


I gave the crystal a good test when I was stumbling home early Sunday morning

I forgot all about it until I woke up later... wiped off some white paint, and what looked like cement render. Not a mark on the crystal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

U Boat


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> You two are making me jealous; you've got the last of the good ones.
> 
> Not tempering that crystal like they used to:
> 
> ...


Damn.... never imagined that this could happen.
Luckily you have a spare crystal... 
Is it the Damsel?

btw:
trying to answer the last pm... Now I found out that it is not working because of your edgefull mailbox


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Developing patina


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Might look huge on these pics, but it wears really nice irl


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Damn.... never imagined that this could happen.
> Luckily you have a spare crystal...
> Is it the Damsel?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a damsel. Wish I had a spare crystal; that request was ignored over a year ago. I'll just make my own... like I did on the last one that cracked from exposure.

Sorry, will clean out the inbox... gets filled up quickly when I list a bunch on the bay.


----------



## Pennybags78 (May 7, 2019)

Bronze kitty with bronze watch


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Sharkdiver









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Very scary


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HK divers club


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊🙂Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunder


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The patina on this Prometheus is getting darker and shiny, the domed sapphire makes it really hard to take a descent pic. So,so blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

boutsk said:


>


Damn that virgin bronze looks absolutely gold like.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

test


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Heroic









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## itamar.gz1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Pennybags78 said:


> Bronze kitty with bronze watch
> View attachment 14938521


It's that heimdallr / San martin?
Which movement and dial? 
Thanks!!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre 3, patina on this is dark reddish bluish tones with a shine. Trying to capture the lined dial as it always shows white lines in pictures.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

From yesterday


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs on Corona Strap....
Made of new Canadian Toilet Paper  , 3 plies....
Very rare strap made for "****ty" times

Because Dobra thinks about everything....










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Can I wear this in water?... Without loosing my watch?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Can I wear this in water?... Without loosing my watch?


Only if it's treated or if the water is dry....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

So Dobra is it you that has bought up the whole stock of toilet tissue to make your new line of straps??


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> So Dobra is it you that has bought up the whole stock of toilet tissue to make your new line of straps??


Yea, the whole of the Uk is on toilet roll lock down due to Dobra 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

He must have made a trip down here too... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I have connections in UK..... Nova Tissues 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Given the current market situation this strap is rarer than finding a steel Rolex at an AD 

Helson here:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Any chance of paying you a visit??????










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

konax said:


> Given the current market situation this strap is rarer than finding a steel Rolex at an AD
> 
> Helson here:


What strap is that?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

abkdt41 said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Zelos Hammerhead OEM canvas


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

new business idea chaps






G


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Mictofo

View attachment IMG_20200316_075659.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075743.jpg


View attachment IMG_20200316_075721.jpg


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


Beyond cool...so bloody funny G..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Recently entered the «Bronze Diver Club» with my Vostok 1967 Anniversary #156/300









Still looking a bit too «Fresh outa da box» for my liking but working on it ;-)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the club!! Nice looking bronzo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Port thingy


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Patina is developing nicely


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Maranez


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Patina is developing nicely


That is magnificent

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

abkdt41 said:


> That is magnificent
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Port thingy


Put a proper fitting strap on that "thingy"...my OCD can't take it, lol!!!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Put a proper fitting strap on that "thingy"...my OCD can't take it, lol!!!!


Does not bother me really. Function over form always 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Does not bother me really. Function over form always
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly... F that. Enough of us squeeze 26 onto 24... why not go the other way? Shoestring that bad boy.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Doing my part by staying home. Stockpiled cigars and whiskey... the pics are going to get more and more crooked. Figure a smoke and liquid diet will generate less need for TP.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Doing my part by staying home. Stockpiled cigars and whiskey... the pics are going to get more and more crooked. Figure a smoke and liquid diet will generate less need for TP.


Careful. My experience with a liquid died says the opposite

Also, that could be my favourite patina job. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Careful. My experience with a liquid died says the opposite
> 
> Also, that could be my favourite patina job. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben... hard to tell, but it's got a bit of an iridescence to it. Few scratches already, also part of the liquid diet.

I may patina the hands... have to see what ideas boredom and sobriety will bring for the evening.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


The most impressive bronzo ever made!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks Ben... hard to tell, but it's got a bit of an iridescence to it. Few scratches already, also part of the liquid diet.
> 
> I may patina the hands... have to see what ideas boredom and sobriety will bring for the evening.


Looks amazing. I will definitely hit you up for the recipe on that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks amazing. I will definitely hit you up for the recipe on that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same! Recipe, pleaaaase!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bottom of page 1105 keeps getting stuck and reloading, every time I get to Dario's post. 
Never seen that before.
hopefully this post will work.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Heroic









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helberg


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Apollon


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Russian


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Russian also


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Chrono bronze


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Just in!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


You framed it...... ready to go on the wall

One of my favourite...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Ennebi on the stolen Zulu strap from the Pontvs Kraken:


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Bangla 44


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Turbine


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Ennebi ..... UK now in lockdown so hopefully this will cheer my bronze friends


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Came in a little early... not complaining.. Zelos Hammerhead Chronograph


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Ennebi ..... UK now in lockdown so hopefully this will cheer my bronze friends


Next one? 
.... a bronze never stays alone


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Next one?
> .... a bronze never stays alone


Yes sir. Really stretching my collection now I'm retired. Keep well Goblin 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Ennebi ..... UK now in lockdown so hopefully this will cheer my bronze friends


The Toscana is also on my short list .


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)

My first bronze watch but I'm loving it


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Thinking of replacing the stock mineral glass with a custom sapphire, 8-10mm thick, similar to H2O kalmars' one. Any suggestion/advise? Flat, single or double domed, bevel thickness? Any problem with the WR if fitted properly with gasket?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

VDB


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Ennebi ..... UK now in lockdown so hopefully this will cheer my bronze friends


Wait I just realized: is that a bronze Toscana? Thought those are limited to like 33 pieces and already sold out?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Wait I just realized: is that a bronze Toscana? Thought those are limited to like 33 pieces and already sold out?


Very perceptive of you sir 
I will reveal more later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

knightRider said:


> VDB


umm... sorry mate. you stole my bezel!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

boutsk said:


> Thinking of replacing the stock mineral glass with a custom sapphire, 8-10mm thick, similar to H2O kalmars' one. Any suggestion/advise? Flat, single or double domed, bevel thickness? Any problem with the WR if fitted properly with gasket?


Is it mineral though and not acrylic? If it's acrylic I would stay with that one in my opinion. I so love the looks of my Ennebis with acrylic compared to the sapphire. Furthermore, I'm not sure how the Kav is constructed but since the bezel is screwed down I'd say it is not just for design reasons but purpose built that way. So the glass might have a lip at the bottom so the bezel can fixate it in place (and it is not just pressed in like in so many other watches). If this is the case there should be no problem at all with WR since the glass simply lies there on top of the gasket and being pressed on by the bezel. However, custom manufacturing a sapphire crystal, which I think would not come cheap in the first place, especially with those geometries could get even more expensive (though I might be mistaken of course).

Also just wanna mention that I've envied this piece and especially that dial for so long now. I'd say this is has to be one of my all time favorite dial layouts. That partial/shifted numeral California dial is pure genius!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Is it mineral though and not acrylic? If it's acrylic I would stay with that one in my opinion. I so love the looks of my Ennebis with acrylic compared to the sapphire. Furthermore, I'm not sure how the Kav is constructed but since the bezel is screwed down I'd say it is not just for design reasons but purpose built that way. So the glass might have a lip at the bottom so the bezel can fixate it in place (and it is not just pressed in like in so many other watches). If this is the case there should be no problem at all with WR since the glass simply lies there on top of the gasket and being pressed on by the bezel. However, custom manufacturing a sapphire crystal, which I think would not come cheap in the first place, especially with those geometries could get even more expensive (though I might be mistaken of course).
> 
> Also just wanna mention that I've envied this piece and especially that dial for so long now. I'd say this is has to be one of my all time favorite dial layouts. That partial/shifted numeral California dial is pure genius!


Think that's a Thunder watch and not Kav?
I may be wrong..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Think that's a Thunder watch and not Kav?
> I may be wrong..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh right forgot about those!


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

The watch is Thunder, handmade by Piotr Chrzaszcz and not a Kaventsmann, as mentioned by @knightRider (although bezel looks like Kaventsmann's Irukandji). Case and dial are handmade and it is built in a way that can use the wide range of Skx007 aftermarket parts. The stock crystal is mineral, I think is the '' Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 4.6mm Middle And 3.0mm Edge'' from Esslinger. All crystals made for Skx007 can fit, a 10mm thick thought will be custom order and will cost much more. But I think it will make this gorgeous dial look even better. I don't know if should be flat, domed (single or double), if bevel should be bigger or not and if needs another type of gaskets.


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Wait I just realized: is that a bronze Toscana? Thought those are limited to like 33 pieces and already sold out?


Oh Ennebi and their "numbers". How many of us own "P" Ennebi's? I've had 12 or so - many built way after the series was done. He'll make you whatever you want if you write him directly. I've already contacted him about a bronze 6k and a few others. He's making more customs now, including the Carlson lineup.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Neminus Master Diver 1000m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Thinking of replacing the stock mineral glass with a custom sapphire, 8-10mm thick, similar to H2O kalmars' one. Any suggestion/advise? Flat, single or double domed, bevel thickness? Any problem with the WR if fitted properly with gasket?


It'll pop right out in seconds and Piotr's machining is spot on. If going sapphire, use a gasket instead of the glue he used to get rid of the bubbles.

Although, I've put sapphire in a Trigger before and it changed the look substantially... a little too clean looking with the handmade dial.

But he'll send you whatever you want; he's been building some with sapphire crystals lately.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Gardening today, Benny Green with me.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> It'll pop right out in seconds and Piotr's machining is spot on. If going sapphire, use a gasket instead of the glue he used to get rid of the bubbles.
> 
> Although, I've put sapphire in a Trigger before and it changed the look substantially... a little too clean looking with the handmade dial.
> 
> But he'll send you whatever you want; he's been building some with sapphire crystals lately.


Thanks for the info. From your experience, what shape do you suggest, flat, double domed or single domed? (numbers on the dial are already big, so magnifying effect should be not big, I think) 
Thick plexi could be also a good alternative, but I don't know any source for custom ones....

Στάλθηκε από το A0001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Thanks for the info. From your experience, what shape do you suggest, flat, double domed or single domed? (numbers on the dial are already big, so magnifying effect should be not big, I think)
> Thick plexi could be also a good alternative, but I don't know any source for custom ones....
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το A0001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Whatever you'd like, although single dome would be nice and is about what you'll get with acrylic. I would really just contact him; he can cut you a crystal and it'll match up perfectly. He'll probably just do it for you if you send it to him.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Stellla by Fonderia Navale

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey my fellow bronzeheads!

It has been a while! Got a message from Solar G-Shocker the other day which got me looking at some watches and son of a biatch if I didn't buy some!    I kinda went all in and got 3 bronzos because they were all speaking to me! So if my wife murders me I'm blaming Solar G-Shocker! Thanks Neil!! 

Hope you guys are all being safe out there and enjoying the hell out of your bronze watches. I'll be on and posting more since im stuck working from home. Missed you guys!!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Whatever you'd like, although single dome would be nice and is about what you'll get with acrylic. I would really just contact him; he can cut you a crystal and it'll match up perfectly. He'll probably just do it for you if you send it to him.


Acrylic crystal can be also fitted with gaskets or has to be glued (epoxy glue or something else)?

Στάλθηκε από το A0001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ very nice... that H2O combo looks great when it darkens up. A lot of bang for the buck on those.

Using the downtime to fix up some of the accrued damage from the last year. Straightened the hands out on this one - they were always bent up to clear the dial mount screws, which bugged me. Replaced the crystal and seal while I was in there.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Acrylic crystal can be also fitted with gaskets or has to be glued (epoxy glue or something else)?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το A0001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


The gasket is mainly for glass to buffer... best to use a glue on acrylic to fill in the gaps/bubbles' although you don't have to if you leave a small gap... that way the empty spot is uniform. Acrylic is easily held in by friction alone.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunder


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My first BDA thread post. Sharing across my beloved Ombré!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Oh Ennebi and their "numbers". How many of us own "P" Ennebi's? I've had 12 or so - many built way after the series was done. He'll make you whatever you want if you write him directly. I've already contacted him about a bronze 6k and a few others. He's making more customs now, including the Carlson lineup.


Well guess you're right... I have that 2/2 limited 9682A (Fondale 44) as well. But to be fair the case is a bit different compared to the other 9682 and 9683.

Regarding Carlson: that's just the Carlson Icon so far right? And the other models are made by Kav? There is also Relojes e Instrumentos which does a few branded custom Ennebi pieces.

Ok and that's why you sold your 6k?  Any news on the bronze 6k?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Crossfire


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok 1967


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Well guess you're right... I have that 2/2 limited 9682A (Fondale 44) as well. But to be fair the case is a bit different compared to the other 9682 and 9683.
> 
> Regarding Carlson: that's just the Carlson Icon so far right? And the other models are made by Kav? There is also Relojes e Instrumentos which does a few branded custom Ennebi pieces.
> 
> Ok and that's why you sold your 6k?  Any news on the bronze 6k?


Yup, Icon so far with more to come. The Kav/Carlson era was a good one, but just takes too long to complete after ordering. Ennebi spits 'em out pretty quick.

The bronze 6k, while astronomical in price, might be worth it since he may be winding down soon. Have to kick it around a bit.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Yup, Icon so far with more to come. The Kav/Carlson era was a good one, but just takes too long to complete after ordering. Ennebi spits 'em out pretty quick.
> 
> The bronze 6k, while astronomical in price, might be worth it since he may be winding down soon. Have to kick it around a bit.


Astronomical eh? I can only imagine... man I'd like to see it though! Change up the black dial to one of the silver ones... wow.

Now back to my boring life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Don’t look if you’re squeamish


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Don't look if you're squeamish


Knighty..you really are a bloody great lift in spirits!!
Top stuff mate..hunting a " poppy" shot with that bronze beast...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Knighty..you really are a bloody great lift in spirits!!
> Top stuff mate..hunting a " poppy" shot with that bronze beast...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave. It really is challenging, people panicking in London. It really does show the character of people. Some are very polite and helpful, others rude and shouting. The virus has turned things upside down.

Will take some pics of poppy and post them on the doggy thread. Take care in auss matey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Thanks Dave. It really is challenging, people panicking in London. It really does show the character of people. Some are very polite and helpful, others rude and shouting. The virus has turned things upside down.
> 
> Will take some pics of poppy and post them on the doggy thread. Take care in auss matey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a real lift tonight watching all the UK based team applauding the efforts of their front line medical team...then I looked at our news with people whining how bored they are...I'm looking forward to having a laugh with all our mates across the forum...
Plus a pic of your beautiful shepherd..disclaimer here
G...you have to sort a Bronzy out for me and I'm dumping Ben in as a referee and 
willing to smoke a recommended cigar as I quit 80 cigs plus a day when I drove road trains and planes..theb when my bride said...we are breeding now..4 under 4 lost one little guy early but have kept 3 wild ones under 4 to age 24 now.....time to pull stumps!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Yup, Icon so far with more to come. The Kav/Carlson era was a good one, but just takes too long to complete after ordering. Ennebi spits 'em out pretty quick.
> 
> The bronze 6k, while astronomical in price, might be worth it since he may be winding down soon. Have to kick it around a bit.


Wait... do you think he'll stop producing watches for good? :O


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> I got a real lift tonight watching all the UK based team applauding the efforts of their front line medical team...then I looked at our news with people whining how bored they are...I'm looking forward to having a laugh with all our mates across the forum...
> Plus a pic of your beautiful shepherd..disclaimer here
> G...you have to sort a Bronzy out for me and I'm dumping Ben in as a referee and
> willing to smoke a recommended cigar as I quit 80 cigs plus a day when I drove road trains and planes..theb when my bride said...we are breeding now..4 under 4 lost one little guy early but have kept 3 wild ones under 4 to age 24 now.....time to pull stumps!!
> ...


You keep threatening to pull stumps... just need to do it now mate.

Seems like a good time too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Family photo









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead meteor


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helson Sharkdiver Brass









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Hopefully, one day... the AU dollar sorts itself out a bit and I may be able to buy one of those bad boys. They really know what they're doing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Maranez, again


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

clousseau said:


> View attachment 14990349
> 
> 
> View attachment 14990351
> ...


What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)

knightRider said:


> What is that?


my 3 months of fun and relax ;-)


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Gorgeous night to enjoy an Acid









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

clousseau said:


> my 3 months of fun and relax ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14990455


Absolutely AWESOME!!! I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> Gorgeous night to enjoy an Acid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb!! :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## clousseau (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Awesome shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Awesome shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Knight! I cleaned it up and blued the screws.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Something went wrong with this thread, everytime I went on kept reloading same page, this morning tried and it's back to normal, it was driving me mad, as other threads were ok.
Beautiful pics, just cought up.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Good morning bronzo buddies!!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hammerhead


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

konax said:


> Hammerhead


You're pictures are outstanding mate


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> You're pictures are outstanding mate


Thanks Goblin, you're too kind  
Your Aquadive is super nice, a true gem. I don't think I ever saw one outside this forum, and it's just really cool.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Perfect weather for an afternoon beer and a smoke.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bored!!!!!!!!
Today wearing my Anonimo polluce,


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Can't compete with unique, so I'll go for scenic ;-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

playing around a bit, with the patina...during lockdown...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Enjoying a bun and tea. Very British, old boy..


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> ^^^ very nice... that H2O combo looks great when it darkens up. A lot of bang for the buck on those.
> 
> Using the downtime to fix up some of the accrued damage from the last year. Straightened the hands out on this one - they were always bent up to clear the dial mount screws, which bugged me. Replaced the crystal and seal while I was in there.


Doctor G... If my watch is sick can I send it to your ER? 

Meanwhile...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Doctor G... If my watch is sick can I send it to your ER?
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've got some openings... besides, many of yours are old patients.

This one took a nasty hit last week which cracked the crystal. Over an hour of shaving it down and I'm finally at the last bit of damage. Only thing I could do with the case is polish it. Sad, but you can't say I don't wear it, Dobra.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, I've got some openings... besides, many of yours are old patients.
> 
> This one took a nasty hit last week which cracked the crystal. Over an hour of shaving it down and I'm finally at the last bit of damage. Only thing I could do with the case is polish it. Sad, but you can't say I don't wear it, Dobra.


 you know it's a PETRAM, right????
Whatever surgery you did on my Watches it worked, it worked great!!!!!

They all keep great time, +/- 30 minutes per day but who cares...

P.S.
It was a joke....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Doctor G... If my watch is sick can I send it to your ER?
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> ...


Oooh woww... I thought and thought and thought, and then didn't do it. Looks great!

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Oooh woww... I thought and thought and thought, and then didn't do it. Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


It's a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kraken by PONTVS

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Only a weeny bit of brass bezel on this one......so I'm OT, .....sorry...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

knightRider said:


> .


Wow, really beautiful :-!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Wow, really beautiful :-!


Thanks, rafy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

There you gou...
... stay healthy all bronze buddys


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Another gorgeous night with my favorite bronze.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Mokule Gane (Bronze + SS)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Mokule Gane (Bronze + SS)
> 
> View attachment 15024053
> 
> ...


Awesome pics, rafy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> .


This one...
... 

Which model is it?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> This one...
> ...
> 
> Which model is it?


Can't remember Goblin, so many bronze that I loose track 

Think it was a one off made by Immelmann..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm now completely OT, and there is no watch in the pic, but I did wear the Steinhart whilst dyeing the eggs, weaving the nest, scratching the eggs...









Happy Easter


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

knightRider said:


> Awesome pics, rafy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15025443


The 671 is a stunner.
I have the 382 as well .
Got to love the Bronzos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

Are any of the sub $1000 ISO certified? I’m in search of a bronze diver that is not meant to be a desk diver.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Akoni said:


> Are any of the sub $1000 ISO certified? I'm in search of a bronze diver that is not meant to be a desk diver.


Wait here... we'll go do a quick internet search for you...


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> Wait here... we'll go do a quick internet search for you...


Or you can not reply if you don't have a clue....like this guy.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Akoni said:


> Or you can not reply if you don't have a clue....like this guy.


Hey, G is a respected member here and I see you have only a few posts. Maybe ask a more pertinent question next time rather than try to up your postage count?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ahh, it’s alright... just testing. You can’t be that sensitive if you want to join our green-wrist ranks.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Getting ready for some tornadoes...need something that will hold me down.

Don't think it's ISO certified.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Can't do my work from home....so I'm playing with the phone camera on a break...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hope all my "green wristed" mates are happy and healthy over Easter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Green cobra









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Ahh, it's alright... just testing. You can't be that sensitive if you want to join our green-wrist ranks.


Ahh come on G admit it!!

You're just a big fluffy Easter bunny inside that hired killer exterior!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This one has been down 20 / 30 meters quite a few times, I don't think it's iso. Hope you all had a great Easter.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> .


... any work on this one's patina?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> ... any work on this one's patina?


No, that's natural, built up over the last few years..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... want one of those in far future 
just don't know which colorway to choose


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> ... want one of those in far future
> just don't know which colorway to choose


Yes, they are very well made. Finishing is very good..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Yes, they are very well made. Finishing is very good..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On various pictures in the www, the AL-bronze seems to darken to a grayish color tone. What is your experience to that alloy? Your one looks great to me.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> On various pictures in the www, the AL-bronze seems to darken to a grayish color tone. What is your experience to that alloy? Your one looks great to me.


It seems to change colour in different light. I'll try and take moe pics for you after I've eaten supper. Feeling hungry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> It seems to change colour in different light. I'll try and take moe pics for you after I've eaten supper. Feeling hungry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no need to hurry. have a nice meal


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin, for you buddy


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Goblin, for you buddy


Thanks a lot 
... looks absolutely gorgeous to me.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Thanks a lot
> ... looks absolutely gorgeous to me.


I bought one for my father last year, based on Clive and Knight's Tudors... there's a underlying solid quality that lets you know they can be very rugged. It'd be a great watch for you, goblin. It'd pair well with your aquadive.

Meanwhile, I'll have to go with my Rønne Bay (alumi)Bronze with Tudor hands to hold me over.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

The 'Big Daddy', decided to name it after the Bioshock enemy big daddy, since it resembles it to a T.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi from the UK, Our Fourth week of self isolation and I thought I treat myself to a new watch- Seems amazingly accurate- I've checked it against the atomic clock several times this week and it's always spot on. 
Hope all on here are staying safe and well. Just to keep OT the strap has bronze hardware!
View attachment new watch.jpg


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Skindiver day for me, gave it a little bath in lemon juice, fancied a new patina.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just playing around with the patina on my Heroic18.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Akoni said:


> Or you can not reply if you don't have a clue....like this guy.


I'd turn on my house alarm this week if I were you.... Buy a gun.... buy a watch dog..... and some good strong Espresso....
If USMC doesn't have a clue..... I'll make you 2000 straps, for free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My love...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

At ease everyone... you're like German Shepard's chasing cars! He was just passing by and said something stupid. I've had far worse lobbed by far better.

Besides, a house alarm hasn't stopped me since I was 19.

Let's get back to the bronze:









Although, I appreciate the backup (sniff)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> At ease everyone... you're like German Shepard's chasing cars! He was just passing by and said something stupid. I've had far worse lobbed by far better.
> 
> Besides, a house alarm hasn't stopped me since I was 19.
> 
> ...


Didn't seen that very often. Looks much to good to store in the locker room


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Details


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Decided to clean this one up.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Sunday, stay safe people.






G


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't get why some people like to dish "Google is your friend" snark to a legit question, if someone knows of a few sub-1k certified bronze divers they could save the guy quite a bit of googling to check each of the watches posted here. If I happened to know I would gladly answer. Just my opinion.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

JohnG2 said:


> I don't get why some people like to dish "Google is your friend" snark to a legit question, if someone knows of a few sub-1k certified bronze divers they could save the guy quite a bit of googling to check each of the watches posted here. If I happened to know I would gladly answer. Just my opinion.


Disagree, but noted.

Here's a bronze:


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Thank you sir


How are the screws for the spring bars?

Can they be replaced with regular spring bars?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Disagree, but noted.
> 
> Here's a bronze:


You had this one or it's a new one????? Never saw it ..... And I googled it...
Beautiful!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pretty sure he has had it for a while. I remember trying to sell my kidney a while ago so I could buy it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

abkdt41 said:


> How are the screws for the spring bars?
> 
> Can they be replaced with regular spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


To be honest I'm not sure. But I'm guessing if you have some correct length/thickness shoulder-less springbars I don't see why not.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Pretty sure he has had it for a while. I remember trying to sell my kidney a while ago so I could buy it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should've asked... I would've taken kidneys with a verified address.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’d have shipped friends and family. Shhhh....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

In the woods


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

knightRider said:


> .


Wow... Very nice with that strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Wow... Very nice with that strap


Cheers rafy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you hear something?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kraken by PONTVS

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just love the case on this watch, at the money the best value IMO.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hope everyone safe & well. This staying at home lark is driving me round the bend. Got to keep going,



















G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chunk Enough?

















Mott Straps (By Solar G-Shocker)*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Looks good  is that a heat treated dial? (is it called that way, if it was heaten up once?)

Any chance to send you a PM or mail?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"BULLS ON PARADE"...

























*


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tc9 plus GS..


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

My Tsao Baltimore Torsk Diver Bronze came with two straps, a leather and a rubber. Amazingly, I had never tried the rubber on it until today. I took it out on a walk.










I love the leather strap that came with it, and I just knew that I wanted to wear it on the watch even before it arrived. I thought the buckle that came with the leather strap was too wide. So, I took the one from the rubber and placed it on the leather. I then put a SS buckle on the rubber strap and used it off and on on some other watches.

Today, I decided to finally try the rubber on the Tsao. I placed on it the wide buckle that came originally with the leather strap. All I can say is Wow! What do you think?



















The watch was all happy when we got home from the walk.










;-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Tc9 plus GS..


It appears Poppy's had enough of the quarantine.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My first brass watch on a canvas strap.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diver 45 Bronze*


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> It appears Poppy's had enough of the quarantine.


Tell me about it. She sure is one strong shep..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Lol so much nice pieces
Wish i had a kev

But i found my spare bezel
So..









Regards
George


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze sandwich


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bronze bezel and buckle count right?









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

MakaveliSK said:


> Bronze bezel and buckle count right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a thick watch my friend! What's the measurements on that? How does it feel on the wrist? I've got a chunky one (non bronze) and it's more comfortable than one might expect, but nothing that thick.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

cody.rioux said:


> That is a thick watch my friend! What's the measurements on that? How does it feel on the wrist? I've got a chunky one (non bronze) and it's more comfortable than one might expect, but nothing that thick.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I get the feeling there is a daily snack stored in there...

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

cody.rioux said:


> That is a thick watch my friend! What's the measurements on that? How does it feel on the wrist? I've got a chunky one (non bronze) and it's more comfortable than one might expect, but nothing that thick.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


47mm case, 21mm high with the 5mm glass. 22mm lugs. The watch feels pretty good on since it isnt to heavy with the titanium case and the lugs are short and go almost straight down. It wears better on a rubber strap and stays put on your wrist but I like the look on leather. I'll probably find a nice rubber and switch it back when it gets warmer.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Another Covid free day...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Zelos Swordfish


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

Vancouver Watch Co. Crossfire









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Coming soon..


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

knightRider said:


> Coming soon..


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sitting on conference calls admiring my Nethuns Skull.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sitting on conference calls admiring my Nethuns Skull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I retired, I can't remember the amount of times I was caught out on conference calls, doing something else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. To me they are the perfect bronze watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass compliance


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

not familiar with this brand but then look really good


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Admiring again... 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Looks so good..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Keeping it fresh, because even without being patina'ed the warmth of bronze is still mesmerizing


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Afternoon watch









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ummm!
Haven't even set the time yet....








Cheers!*


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


*****, that's indestructible.... GREAT taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My only bronze...this metal is growing on me, especially now that I learned how to polished it slightly




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *Ummm!
> Haven't even set the time yet....
> 
> 
> ...


I am speechless.... :-!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats KR. Another beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Congrats KR. Another beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben, hope you're well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> .


Love it! You put the SMZ hands on it... very nice.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Love it! You put the SMZ hands on it... very nice.


Thanks, G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


This was always in my radar but I'm not sure if I can handle the size. I think you are the right person to ask, how it wears comparing to a Thunder? (I think most Thunders are using the same case with 53mm distance between the straight lugs)


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

This may be a silly question, but do different brands patina differently? Like say I had 3 different brand bronze watches and wore them all at once. Over time, would they look the same or do different brands use different quality of metals?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

ReverseWristi said:


> This may be a silly question, but do different brands patina differently? Like say I had 3 different brand bronze watches and wore them all at once. Over time, would they look the same or do different brands use different quality of metals?


Guess 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

ReverseWristi said:


> This may be a silly question, but do different brands patina differently? Like say I had 3 different brand bronze watches and wore them all at once. Over time, would they look the same or do different brands use different quality of metals?


Different brands and different bronze types (cusn6, cusn8, aluminum bronze, etc) definitely patina differently. Perfect example is a Steinhart bronze is a biatch to patina whereas my Memphis Belle, Heroic 18, CW, Nethuns, and Gruppo Gamma darkened quickly (especially when forced but all look different). I dont think Steinhart states what type of bronze the use but it is high in aluminum which prevents it changing even when forced.

So to sum it all up..... All bronze watches are not created equal.

Forgot to add a pic
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> This was always in my radar but I'm not sure if I can handle the size. I think you are the right person to ask, how it wears comparing to a Thunder? (I think most Thunders are using the same case with 53mm distance between the straight lugs)


The Trigger will sit smaller than your Thunder, although you're right, they are similar in size. 








Your Thunder is one of the thicker ones.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> The Trigger will sit smaller than your Thunder, although you're right, they are similar in size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. It's not the height my concern but the lug to lug distance. Thunder is 53mm but flat (so wears a little bigger for 53mm). Kav, according to the website, has 60,4mm space between lugs, curved although.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

44


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh Dobra, your photo brings back distant fond Covid free memories...

You have an excellent taste in Scotch my friend!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Changed strap to steveo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ReverseWristi said:


> This may be a silly question, but do different brands patina differently? Like say I had 3 different brand bronze watches and wore them all at once. Over time, would they look the same or do different brands use different quality of metals?


Different compositions of Bronze, plus a lot of the cheaper models are actually brass which patinates differently again.

Go for a swim in the salty sea and you will get a chance to compare levels of pure greenness!!









Not my Bronzo!! Well not yet anyway!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You been buying again Knighty??

I thought the last set of lines taught you a lesson!!

So you will write out 500 times “ I will not buy any more watches without asking Clive first”

And don’t forget to conjugate the verb Romani Romanus!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> You been buying again Knighty??
> 
> I thought the last set of lines taught you a lesson!!
> 
> ...


Haha, been selling loads also. Think my collection will eventually shrink considerably as I keep fewer, higher quality, ennebi being one.

Oh, sorry sir, back writing my lines 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

New gruppo gamma brazen serpent


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Duplicate. My newfound appreciation for Bronze cases, The zenton B43
View attachment 15089037
View attachment 15089039
View attachment 15089041


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

M


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

A sad day today, I was about to put a zulu on my Zelos and I dropped it on the floor. I picked it up hoping the crystal hadn't broken only to find the indicies had popped out of their positions.

An unwanted expense right now getting it to a watch maker :-(

Damn it!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Changed strap to steveo


I've almost missed this one. Great piece, i love that red dial with black handsets, eccellent choice!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DarioV said:


> I've almost missed this one. Great piece, i love that red dial with black handsets, eccellent choice!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

hasto092 said:


> A sad day today, I was about to put a zulu on my Zelos and I dropped it on the floor. I picked it up hoping the crystal hadn't broken only to find the indicies had popped out of their positions.
> 
> An unwanted expense right now getting it to a watch maker :-(
> 
> ...


Oof... guess it could have been worse

Hope it's a quick fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> So to sum it all up..... All bronze watches are not created equal.


what bronze patinas the best - looking to get one that will form lots of verdigris


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone who frequents this thread know of an Ancon tank in bronze for sale??

Sold mine and decided I shouldn’t have.

Any Dial colour and condition, but not a Cali Dial as for some reason I don’t like them.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@bigclive2011 not about the ancon. Even if they pop up regularly on the bay.
Did you consider to take the nethuns abyss instead? Similar design but not the same


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

abkdt41 said:


> what bronze patinas the best - looking to get one that will form lots of verdigris


Can't really say "the best" and the patina also depends more on the chemicals it's exposed to (salt, vinegar, etc.) than on the bronze itself.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks will have a look at it.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Ahhh Dobra, your photo brings back distant fond Covid free memories...
> 
> You have an excellent taste in Scotch my friend!
> 
> ...


Thanks brother!
It's one of my favourites Scotch whiskey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fonderia Navale

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Back to admiring my watch as well as my pen as I sit on calls.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks will have a look at it.


https://www.seriouswatches.com/collections/nethuns

Here you go. Read only good about this shop.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The Dobra-Petram had another bad night. Chipped crystal and more... erm... scratches. 









A little of this









Lot of this









That









And back in action for the day off


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

*****...... you had a Helicopter accident????
Think about buying a G-Shock, you know like the one from that movie..... Extraction, I heard they're strong 

Here's something more pristine...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Switching up the bronze for the evening and swapping some straps.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Switching up the bronze for the evening and swapping some straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> *****...... you had a Helicopter accident????
> Think about buying a G-Shock, you know like the one from that movie..... Extraction, I heard they're strong


Yeah, they're f#ck|ng fantastic. How am I going to fix this with a disc sander, hot glue gun and bead blaster?








Save it G Shock fans... I don't want to hear it. I've got a baker's dozen that look exactly like this.

Don't make me get that guy from the Chunky watch thread to come over and school you on underwater hazards, Dobra.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, they're f#ck|ng fantastic. How am I going to fix this with a disc sander, hot glue gun and bead blaster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot glue gun will do the job..... trust me, I'm an aircraft inspector 









That guy.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Yeah, they're f#ck|ng fantastic. How am I going to fix this with a disc sander, hot glue gun and bead blaster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all need a good reality check every now and then. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> https://www.seriouswatches.com/collections/nethuns
> 
> Here you go. Read only good about this shop.


Case is exact, so must be shared, just that dial with all the submarines?? Just not my cup of tea I'm afraid.

If only they did it without the subs but with normal indices.

Fussy arnt I!!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Case is exact, so must be shared, just that dial with all the submarines?? Just not my cup of tea I'm afraid.
> 
> If only they did it without the subs but with normal indices.
> 
> Fussy arnt I!!


There's a green one with california dial. Some time ago they had the black and green also without these submarine.

But I share your thoughts... It looks much better to me with a clean dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC you’ve not been firing RPG’s at you’re watches again have you??

It will void your warranty you know!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Case is exact, so must be shared, just that dial with all the submarines?? Just not my cup of tea I'm afraid.
> 
> If only they did it without the subs but with normal indices.
> 
> Fussy arnt I!!


They've got this one... bought one as a gift for someone... liked it more than the Ancon (same company). Serious has got it on his eBay listings. I bet if you contact him directly he'll give you a good deal or can find another plain dial in a different color.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep saw that one, but just can’t get my head round the Cali dial!!

Don’t know why, just not for me.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> USMC you've not been firing RPG's at you're watches again have you??
> 
> It will void your warranty you know!!


Cartel barnacles.

Yes, I believe I've used the Petram warranty system in the past; hence the belt sander and bead blaster.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hmmm... Ancon it is then. Well, there’s a Chrono on the bay for 4k and one for 1.8k. 

Can you just pretend the subs are something else?? Whales... whales are nice.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Damn this is nice.





JagSagaz said:


> This one looks terrific! What a beauty!


Finally it's here! Just got it by courier and dang it looks good. Wears like a 5-digit Submariner in terms of size, in order words simply perfect. The high dome plexiglass crystal looks really, really good.

I'll let the unboxing photos do the talking 









Correct: the high dome is plexiglass, not sapphire


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Are they your pics? Or a sales brochure? 

Great pics of an original watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Are they your pics? Or a sales brochure?
> 
> Great pics of an original watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine I'm afraid. Lol


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Finally it's here! Just got it by courier and dang it looks good. Wears like a 5-digit Submariner in terms of size, in order words simply perfect. The high dome sapphire crystal looks really, really good.
> 
> I'll let the unboxing photos do the talking


Congratulations!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Very simple for me today


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Anyone who frequents this thread know of an Ancon tank in bronze for sale??
> 
> Sold mine and decided I shouldn't have.
> 
> Any Dial colour and condition, but not a Cali Dial as for some reason I don't like them.


Not gonna be easy mate, there are hoarders out there


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

At work









Now(...I think it's now)


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm gonna put my flame suit on before asking this, does anyone know if an actual bronze quartz watch? I've been searching and keep finding just the usual "bronze pvd" or similar. I can't seem to find an actual solid bronze cased (preferably diver) quartz watch. Any help in this search would be appreciated. 
Let me finish busy saying I have a rather large bronze auto collection so go easy on me  

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

outsnowboarding said:


> ...does anyone know if an actual bronze quartz watch? I've been searching and keep finding just the usual "bronze pvd" or similar. I can't seem to find an actual solid bronze cased (preferably diver) quartz watch...


Valid question... I searched for awhile. Wanted to convert one to an oil filled bronze. Alas, came up without any good options. Those that I found/purchased were even lower grade than I imagined.

Ended up buying a few high torque Swiss quartz movements and will eventually convert one or two autos, probably a Kav, maybe a CH1.

Let me know if you find anything good.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

I think you can get at least some Ennebi models with quartz movements and they are quite a bit cheaper than the autos too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bought this from a guy in the U.K LNIB, and made sure that he changed the battery before he despatched it!

God knows how much Panerai would have charged!!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

outsnowboarding said:


> Hey guys, I'm gonna put my flame suit on before asking this, does anyone know if an actual bronze quartz watch? I've been searching and keep finding just the usual "bronze pvd" or similar. I can't seem to find an actual solid bronze cased (preferably diver) quartz watch. Any help in this search would be appreciated.
> Let me finish busy saying I have a rather large bronze auto collection so go easy on me


I know of three: San Martin "Radiomir", Hruodland Pilot Chronograph and Maurice Lacroix Aikon (first two are chinese if that matters).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15095701
> View attachment 15095703
> 
> 
> ...


They would take it to the back, wind it up...and come back to you with a $200 bill in less than 5 minutes


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

Man quite the strap on that one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

What is it with Bronze divers and leather bands? I admit, I have a bronze diver (Boldr Odyssey, which I love) which came with a leather band, and I've kept it on the leather. How many people would regularly DIVE with a leather band? (Doesn't seem like a great idea to me). So, even though it is a dichotomy, I love the bronze on leather. Thoughts?


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

I think it’s pretty rare anyone is diving period 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You can’t have a bronze bracelet or case back or you would have a green arm hence leather straps.

Plus the early Panerai models were used by the MAS on leather straps that were waterproofed.

Main reason is they look so damn good eh??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm in the water 4-5 days a week and wear leather on most of my divers... mainly Dobra and Ted Su's. When I'm not in the water, I'm in intense heat... like right now:








My straps are wet all day long.

This question comes up a lot, but is predicated on "divers don't wear leather straps".

We do. Tell your friends and stop the rumors. Wear what you want.

Here's today's bronze:








No, it's not leather... but I'm not diving today.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> I'm in the water 4-5 days a week and wear leather on most of my divers... mainly Dobra and Ted Su's. When I'm not in the water, I'm in intense heat... like right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afraid of the sharks today??????
Sharks are hibernating here.... too cold

Here's a bronze


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

If I'm going in the water with any of mine, the rubber strap is going on. 

All of mine came with very nice rubber and a backup leather (Zelos). 

I like the way worn leather looks on a bronze diver after it patinas. Its almost "vagabondish" and fits the look very well. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Earlier in the day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

drmdwebb said:


> What is it with Bronze divers and leather bands? I admit, I have a bronze diver (Boldr Odyssey, which I love) which came with a leather band, and I've kept it on the leather. How many people would regularly DIVE with a leather band? (Doesn't seem like a great idea to me). So, even though it is a dichotomy, I love the bronze on leather. Thoughts?


Hi sir, 
Anonimo leather bands you can dive up to 100m for 24 hours. (Kodiak)
All depends if they are treated. 
If we go diving then we change to nato's or rubber, 
For me I prefer leather more comfterble then any other.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't have one watch that hasn't been in water, I don't mean shower either. And I have many many watches.
In fact I have a watch that spent 4 months in 3/4meters of water, and still brand new.
Today's bronzo.













Have a great Friday all.
G


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

For those who dive with leather straps, do you use anything to treat the leather? Nikwax?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

drmdwebb said:


> For those who dive with leather straps, do you use anything to treat the leather? Nikwax?


This one never failed me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

drmdwebb said:


> For those who dive with leather straps, do you use anything to treat the leather? Nikwax?


Beeswax when you get the strap, shoe grease once in awhile and balsam when needed.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

wait wait... you all really wear leather when in water?

I personally like comfort of leather but I almost never wear them just because I have often my arm wet, mostly when I shower myself or one of my few kids (4th soon btw). I never tried to use any wax, balsam or anything like that, so is that solution? If I do that threatment, can I wear watch 24/7 as I always do? I do not swim in pool or sea often, once per few years. Just 2 showers per day + kids.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> wait wait... you all really wear leather when in water?
> 
> I personally like comfort of leather but I almost never wear them just because I have often my arm wet, mostly when I shower myself or one of my few kids (4th soon btw). I never tried to use any wax, balsam or anything like that, so is that solution? If I do that threatment, can I wear watch 24/7 as I always do? I do not swim in pool or sea often, once per few years. Just 2 showers per day + kids.


Only 2 showers per day ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... really? Just need to rub some beeswax into the surface and that's it? Must it be fully covered or just soften up a little? Must it be covered perfectly including all the edged amd the cutout of the thumbnail?

In fact I read often that the leather get damaged. I just picked it up and didn't question it any more. 
So, before I'll try it, anything to pay attention at, before crashing the strap?

edit:
And of course a bronze watch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> ... really? Just need to rub some beeswax into the surface and that's it? Must it be fully covered or just soften up a little? Must it be covered perfectly including all the edged amd the cutout of the thumbnail?
> 
> In fact I read often that the leather get damaged. I just picked it up and didn't question it any more.
> So, before I'll try it, anything to pay attention at, before crashing the strap?


Secret lies in the strap maker....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Secret lies in the strap maker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, but dude, you don't know how crazy customs are here.

Heard that every leather needs to have a declaration of origin, else you can destroy it in front of the eyes of the law 

... That would be much to sad if sich a great strapmaker put so much effort into


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15100557
> View attachment 15100559


Not only do you have a nice watch collection, but some awesome straps..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers Knighty, this ones a Peter Gunny, very soft straps very well made.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Color on the beeswax like you would with a crayon, covering everything. Use a hair dryer and it melts in seconds. Rub it into problem areas. 

Hit it with a shoe polishing brush if you want after it dries and it’ll look better than new. You can do the same with canvas. 

That’s it. 

Yes, it depends on the leather. If you’ve got kangaroo, no problems; think soccer/football shoes. Suede, not so much... (Quidditch). 

Every Dobra you’ve seen me post has been in the ocean. A few of you even own some of these pieces and can attest they’re still perfect... maybe better. Most of his are made of AK47 slings, so you’re not going to hurt them by getting your wrist wet. 

All this stuff can take much more of a beating than you think... adventure out a little, you’ll see.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Secret lies in the strap maker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

New bronze boi!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats Jay. Adding a bit of class to the thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

JayVeeez said:


> New bronze boi!


That's a beautiful piece

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the input guys! It's appreciated!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> ...
> All this stuff can take much more of a beating than you think... adventure out a little, you'll see.


Thank 

I'll give it a try and will show what it does look like as soon it's done.

Does those thick leather straps dry all day long?
Even some natos are wet for hours....


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

outsnowboarding said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so, I guess it's yours....
I was useimg it some time ago as wallpaper after foundung it in www

One of my favorite pictures


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Thank
> 
> Does those thick leather straps dry all day long?
> Even some natos are wet for hours....


Not really... the water won't really saturate it if it's well greased, waxed, oiled, or whatever else you choose to use. If it does saturate, just oil it up when it dries. Like a baseball glove.

Night swim with one of my oldest leather Dobras:


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Looking a little rough after it's bath.....









but nothing a scotchbrite pad and a cape cod cloth can't fix.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

JayVeeez said:


> New bronze boi!


Wow!!! What an amazing watch.....as my kids would say....im so jelly!!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanx G. for all advices, will get beeswax asap, it looks it will open whole new world for me! Already own many good leather straps (but not single one from Dobra) so will test...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have taken your venture out advice on board G!!

Am now in the back bedroom!! And I tell you what it’s quite liberating going to new places!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

So many nice watches here, I am still waiting for my thunder to arrival. It's still in US after 24 days, guess I am in for the long wait....


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> so, I guess it's yours....
> I was useimg it some time ago as wallpaper after foundung it in www
> 
> One of my favorite pictures


Hey thanks! Sometimes I can squeeze an okay photo out of an iPhone with a dive housing on it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

tekong said:


> So many nice watches here, I am still waiting for my thunder to arrival. It's still in US after 24 days, guess I am in for the long wait....


Post a pic of what you've got incoming..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

tekong said:


> So many nice watches here, I am still waiting for my thunder to arrival. It's still in US after 24 days, guess I am in for the long wait....


And we are waiting for your pictures!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

On a snowy day....


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Did some waxing to the strap... so I'd gave it a try.
First thing I noticed is, that it's much smoother now.
Soon I'll get to know if it was enough bees shoe wax that I rubbed in...

...
btw: have a nice weekend all of you


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> On a snowy day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dobra said:


> On a snowy day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dobra... you HAVE to give me an info before selling this one... 

Absolutely perfect to me


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Dobra... you HAVE to give me an info before selling this one...
> 
> Absolutely perfect to me


Ha ha ha,

Check the news..... When you'll see I'm dead talk to my wife, she'll sell it to you for the price I told her I payed for it so don't start saving 
Meanwhile this Mario Paci is here to stay.... 

















This watch is beautiful....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> This watch is beautiful....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  Everywhere the same....

But you'd better staying here to enrich us with pictures of your beautiful mario paci


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

The Heroic18 is back to being raw and newly brushed. Next is going to be the polishing. Fixed a buddy's ecozilla as well... Man I am being productive today!!

Might have include a new bronzo that just came in today. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> The Heroic18 is back to being raw and newly brushed. Next is going to be the polishing. Fixed a buddy's ecozilla as well... Man I am being productive today!!
> 
> Might have include a new bronzo that just came in today.
> 
> ...


Enjoy it brother!
Any problems with customs??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Does brass patina as nicely as bronze?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Does brass patina as nicely as bronze?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Not in my opinion. I have 1 brass and while I like the look it doesn't look as good as a bronze with some patina.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

abkdt41 said:


> Does brass patina as nicely as bronze?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It can do. Maranez do some nice brass watches..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

knightRider said:


> It can do. Maranez do some nice brass watches..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great point. I partially retract what I said. I do have a brass bezeled Maranez and the patina looks amazing on it.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Great point. I partially retract what I said. I do have a brass bezeled Maranez and the patina looks amazing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bang for buck, maranez are amazing value..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Have taken your venture out advice on board G!!
> 
> Am now in the back bedroom!! And I tell you what it's quite liberating going to new places!!


Excellent. Did you run into any indigenous life...? What watch did you wear...? Any pics...?

This isn't gonna be like when you disappeared and came back with tropical pictures, is it?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Post a pic of what you've got incoming..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Pic from the seller


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

tekong said:


> View attachment 15104255
> 
> Pic from the seller


Very nice! Is that one of his 45.5 ones? Been eyeing up the 50mm, but that'd be tough, even for me.

Dobra talked me out of it... he has some aversion to square watches. Think it was some type of freak accident from when he was a child...


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Took the bronze diver for a trip today, but a LONG WAY away from the ocean


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

It's a little dusty after being on the trails all day (oops, and I see I forgot to set the date this morning!)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma "Teal on Rolko"
















*


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Stuck indoors, *^^^%t


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Down by the riverside


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Very nice! Is that one of his 45.5 ones? Been eyeing up the 50mm, but that'd be tough, even for me.
> 
> Dobra talked me out of it... he has some aversion to square watches. Think it was some type of freak accident from when he was a child...


Yeah, the square one looks like a Russian Lada.... no offence...
I thought you like Audi R8....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> .


Was thinking of getting one of those CH1, with slightly domed crystal, too.
What do you think about it's wearability?
At 6,75inches probably not the best?

Looks good on the strap on your wrist.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Was thinking of getting one of those CH1, with slightly domed crystal, too.
> What do you think about it's wearability?
> At 6,75inches probably not the best?
> 
> Looks good on the strap on your wrist.


Should be fine for you, goblin. My wrist is about the same size..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thx for your assessment @knightRider
If you have me the one or more image of this one, I bet all of us are curious to see 

btw: your shepherd dog (was his name poppy?) looks like a real good buddy


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob.deledda (Aug 11, 2018)

garydusa said:


>


Amazing strap.

Sent from my SM-A105M using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW C60 Bronze 43mm... With the Borealis rubber and bronze buckle




















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DTDiver said:


> CW C60 Bronze 43mm... With the Borealis rubber and bronze buckle
> View attachment 15112397
> View attachment 15112399
> View attachment 15112401
> ...


Perfect Patina, wonderful!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DTDiver said:


> CW C60 Bronze 43mm... With the Borealis rubber and bronze buckle
> View attachment 15112397
> View attachment 15112399
> View attachment 15112401
> ...


Am I the last to know that Borealis is making their own bronze buckles? Where? How? How much??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> Am I the last to know that Borealis is making their own bronze buckles? Where? How? How much??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if they still sell it (bought it one year ago).

Maybe a year, a year and half ago, I sent an email to Borealis to suggest to offer a bronze buckle with their strap; the answer I received was that they planned to "test" the market with a 22mm model in the following months ...I finally wrote them for a follow up as I saw nothing on their web store ..then they sell me two of them. This is real original bronze and not aluminum bronze (steinhart), brass (Armida) or pvd or painted fake bronze. It reacts to LoS like the bronze watch I have/had.
I can't remember the price I paid.

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Am I the last to know that Borealis is making their own bronze buckles? Where? How? How much??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The shape looks like they the one they sell with their bronze watches. Prometheus was the same. Only the thumbnail on this one is much wider.

It'l be cool if they put it in their onlineshop, probably without the "Borealis" engraved


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the my new Nethuns Aqua today all the way from Netherlands.

Loving it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Did I go a little overboard?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nah you just missed a bit here and there!!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Did I go a little overboard?


Nah, you clearly didn't go hard enough.... there's still bits that aren't green!

Although looks like you've cracked your watch... better get a refund

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Nah, you clearly didn't go hard enough.... there's still bits that aren't green!
> 
> Although looks like you've cracked your watch... better get a refund
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lol darn dial cracked right in the middle...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Lol darn dial cracked right in the middle...


It's like an radioactive glowing crack? Isn't it?


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Did I go a little overboard?


Really nice watch!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS on MottStraps (Solar g-shocker)


























*


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone fancy a sandwich?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok so Borealis will sell a bronze buckle for $40 more with a strap. I suppose they'd sell separately as well. Waiting on how I'd order it... but also thinking I could torch the steel buckle and order a custom bronze buckle elsewhere for my leather straps... I'll stare at this while I kill over this first world problem...








Edit: Strap change!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


Beautiful Crossfire


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

JagSagaz said:


> Beautiful Crossfire


Thanks Jag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Split-2nd said:


> I would love to know how you got that result. Tis beauteous!


...LoS, warm water, silver wipes, time ...patience ...!!!!

Start with a good cleaning of the case in order to removed dust, oil and other crap.
LoS bath, stabilization in water, and rough cleaning with and without Silver wipes, repeat to your taste !

But this one finally spent some times in the sea earlier this year (pre-covid) ...effect is beautiful !








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Careful on submerging in LOS and warm water... I'm repairing one now. After he dipped it, he didn't remove the case-back for a wipe down and seal rinse.










Have to replace the movement and steam/blast the inside of the case to stop the corrosion. There's just no way to keep LOS from hitting and eventually bypassing your seals... even this one rated at 600BAR.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a good one bronzies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Did I go a little overboard?


I thought it was just a tad overboard so I redid it. I'm liking it


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> I thought it was just a tad overboard so I redid it. I'm liking it


That dials still cracked though.... I'd be asking for a refund!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> That dials still cracked though.... I'd be asking for a refund!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Mokume Gane


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

rafy1 said:


> K2 Mokume Gane
> 
> View attachment 15121783
> 
> ...


Very chunky looking! Haha.
That turbine bezel looks really cool! How much of the case is bronze vs stainless?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Pardon what may be a stupid question, but are the regular (not advertised as water-friendly) but extra thick leather straps, like what came with some of my Pontus watches, safe for pool/ocean swimming, or will they get ruined, lose color, what?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kav with an Ennebi finish


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Kav with an Ennebi finish












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Gruppo Gamma


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Waiting on my maker's stamp to heat up... my wife is thankful I don't have to do this in the house today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Almost summer!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

konax said:


>


which one is that?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

knightRider said:


> .


5 or 6? Fantastic car anyway, that powertrain is a work of art.



taike said:


> which one is that?


It's a San Martin


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

konax said:


> 5 or 6? Fantastic car anyway, that powertrain is a work of art.
> 
> It's a San Martin


E60 M5. Had it 11 years. The sound on full chat is awesome..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I love the indices on this watch. White on bronze is fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey guys, hoping you can help me. I'm not sure that I Ilike the way way the patina turned out on my Samui, and was hoping to get your opinions on this. I'd really like to get something more smooth and uniform like on a lot of the pictures in this thread; some have a beautiful brown, glossy rubbed on appearance, but I'm not sure how to achieve that effect.

First off, can you tell me what is the best method to remove the patina and get the watch looking like it did originally? I tried ketchup, then vinegar and salt yesterday, but the watch looks like the attached picture. I'm going to pick up some lemon juice and baking soda this afternoon, but wanted to ask you guys as well.

Your feedback and suggestions are greatly appreciated. I'm hoping I can get this one looking like the stars of this thread.

Cheers!!










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Love a bronze diver, got this one on today. Got a bronze pilot too (but I guess that's no good for this thread!?!?!)








All the best, The Doc.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bloom said:


> First off, can you tell me what is the best method to remove the patina and get the watch looking like it did originally?


For me, I've got good results in using a silver cleaning cloth, as you use it for grandma's cutlery. But first I used some lemon juice (made by these powder from the backery department of the supermarket (please don't ask me what's the correct way to describe it in english ), for serveral seconds.

After the lemon bath you need a good wash with tap water. 
But some guys would told you that citrus can damage the gaskets. ... So be warned 

It's a bit annoying rubbing the hole case... but for me it had worked fine.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Hey guys, hoping you can help me. I'm not sure that I Ilike the way way the patina turned out on my Samui, and was hoping to get your opinions on this. I'd really like to get something more smooth and uniform like on a lot of the pictures in this thread; some have a beautiful brown, glossy rubbed on appearance, but I'm not sure how to achieve that effect.
> 
> First off, can you tell me what is the best method to remove the patina and get the watch looking like it did originally? I tried ketchup, then vinegar and salt yesterday, but the watch looks like the attached picture. I'm going to pick up some lemon juice and baking soda this afternoon, but wanted to ask you guys as well.
> 
> ...


I seem to semember using a mixture of sugar and lemon juice to clean pennies as a kid. (Try it on a pennie first, and go easy on the areas near the gaskets.)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bloom said:


> Hey guys, hoping you can help me. I'm not sure that I Ilike the way way the patina turned out on my Samui, and was hoping to get your opinions on this. I'd really like to get something more smooth and uniform like on a lot of the pictures in this thread; some have a beautiful brown, glossy rubbed on appearance, but I'm not sure how to achieve that effect.
> 
> First off, can you tell me what is the best method to remove the patina and get the watch looking like it did originally? I tried ketchup, then vinegar and salt yesterday, but the watch looks like the attached picture. I'm going to pick up some lemon juice and baking soda this afternoon, but wanted to ask you guys as well.


You'll be fine... you're using bronze methods on brass. If you want it back to original, just use brasso or some other brass cleaner.

Don't use baking soda unless you want to change the finish... it'll rub brass right down to a satin.

Also, your seals are very close to the edge of your case in that watch... no more ketchup or lemons or it's gonna leak soon. Lemons tend to burn light spots in brass.

Brass patinas fast and best when left alone, honestly. Otherwise it's just going to be splotchy.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


> You'll be fine... you're using bronze methods on brass. If you want it back to original, just use brasso or some other brass cleaner.
> 
> Don't use baking soda unless you want to change the finish... it'll rub brass right down to a satin.
> 
> ...


USMC0321, thanks much for the info. Will definitely stay away from ketchup and lemon juice; just hoping the damage hasn't already been done. It's not leaking that I can tell, but I may have pushed it a bit. Regardless, I appreciate the help, and will either get some Brasso, or just try to live with it as is. Next time I'll just let it do it's thing on it's own.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Brasso is the best cleaner by far, recently did the Helson skindiver with brasso.


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Seaforth Bronze on a Bas & Lokes strap. Love the combo.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gave the patina a little push in the right direction today


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Gave the patina a little push in the right direction today


Eggs or did you use the Dobra method?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Eggs or did you use the Dobra method?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Eggs to get the base tone I wanted a few weeks ago. Yesterday I dunked the whole thing into salt water for 25 minutes and then left it out to dry for a day.

Rinsed it off slightly to get the excessive salt off and let dry in the sun.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seal plus poppy


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Temporarily swapped strap with a rawlings baseball glove strap. Cant seem to get the buckle right on my Dobra. On my search for a roller buckle since H2O can't ship me the one I ordered from them right now. 










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bad ass strap made by another one of our bad ass strap makers, Solar G-Shocker. Custom gorgeous blue Mott strap for my Anomino watch with the crazy crown cutout at 12!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... doing some serious business


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


There it is 
Is it the square one you was not sure about to get? Size does look good to me

Does Dobra all really have seen it?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> There it is
> Is it the square one you was not sure about to get? Size does look good to me
> 
> Does Dobra all really have seen it?


Thanks... Yeah, it's the one. Dobra can't say much, he makes the straps for them. It's kinda a win/win; great watches for a better price and a Dobra included.

The size is good, although you guys are just used to me wearing some frisbees.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

I ask myself how he was able to place the thread of the crown always in correct angle, so that the crown matches the case.

Does they come as virginal bronze to you? 
Wonder if it is the first you'd changed after receiving a new one.

For me it looks like you've found the right way to generate those patina. They're all looking good (at least for me).

btw: discovered you bronze mario paci... Hope I'll find one in some years when I can afford one.
... probably not


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> ... doing some serious business


Awesome. Love AD. What nylon strap is that? Great texture and tone, perfect against bronze.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Awesome. Love AD. What nylon strap is that? Great texture and tone, perfect against bronze.


Thx 
It's an all black erikas MN strap.
Like the infinitely variable length in comparison to a nato/zulu


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Thunder


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

I greet my friends together and wish you good health in hard times.Cecil from Czech rep.
My Thunder and new brass knife monster..

_*Admin Note* from our *rule 8*: *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

and with Sollarzilla


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

cecil said:


> I greet my friends together and wish you good health in hard times.Cecil from Czech rep.
> My Thunder and new brass knife monster..


Welcome Cecil. Nice watch and knife. How did you colour the bronze?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello knightRider,so I applied ammonia and cucumber picle.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi guys. A lot of nice unique pieces. Unfortunately, most out of price or size for me... So here is something more in my ranges




















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Freshly cleaned and mostly polished. Need to go over it two more times to get the scratches out.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Been missing for,a few days, unfortunatley had quite a few jobs round the house that needed to be sorted.
Today my blue Raven Defender,


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It's turning out exactly as I'd like it to be


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's turning out exactly as I'd like it to be


Man that looks spectacular!

I'm kicking myself for not picking up a San Martin that a user posted for sale a few weeks back

Are you helping the patina in anyway or is it au natural?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

abkdt41 said:


> Man that looks spectacular!
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not picking up a San Martin that a user posted for sale a few weeks back
> 
> ...


Forced. But I really don't care when it looks good and this is nothing but a toy


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

My first bronze, and certainly not the last...:..


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Doesn't quite fit under the cuff


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Temporarily swapped strap with a rawlings baseball glove strap. Cant seem to get the buckle right on my Dobra. On my search for a roller buckle since H2O can't ship me the one I ordered from them right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have to play with the buckle hook.... make it straight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> You'd have to play with the buckle hook.... make it straight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So this was the one strap that I didn't have you put in the roller buckle (stupid me!) so I am using my own and they just don't fit right. Just ordered a kinda cheap roller buckle since I can't really find any out there that you can put together after the fact of the strap being sewn together.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> So this was the one strap that I didn't have you put in the roller buckle (stupid me!) so I am using my own and they just don't fit right. Just ordered a kinda cheap roller buckle since I can't really find any out there that you can put together after the fact of the strap being sewn together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


If you've got a vice, you just put the end of the buckle in it and use a rubber mallet to curve it to fit your Dobra. I've done it to 30+ Rolko's and they fit perfectly.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Only took me 2 weeks to get this done but it is clean, bright, and shiny. Brushed with lemon juice, then took a scotch brite pad to it, a light 2k wet sanding, 5k sanding, Cape Cod cloth polish, then finally a Goddards polishing cloth for fi shinf touches. I know I went overboard but now I'm going to let this patina the natural way.

Went a little crazy with the pics. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice... I like it polished. I get it; still messing with this one:


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

It's been a while since my last bronze watch.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Really enjoying this patina at the moment on the cobra, 
Shiny dark bronze with green, blues and purple tones.













G


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Being "beBoldr", My second bronze just landed from Japan, gorgeous watch... love it at first sight.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Got the patina just right!!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

MakaveliSK said:


> Got the patina just right!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! What method did you used?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Got the patina just right!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you did. Looks awrsome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

boutsk said:


> Perfect! What method did you used?


I used a small drop of LOS in water. Let it sit for a few hours with periodic checks and then took a Goddard's polishing cloth to remove the patina on the edges.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow. That looks mint.

Amazing score G.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. That looks mint.
> 
> Amazing score G.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It underwent some changes before it's debut. The hands were off a bit and it got a new movement-out patina, seals, lume touch-up and finish.


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)

beautiful brute


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

wysanz said:


> My first bronze, and certainly not the last...:..
> View attachment 15153293
> 
> View attachment 15153357


Where did you buy that?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

New Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker! Loving this freaking watch so far!!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

*"New" Patina:*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

My bronze and her brass


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Watch karma was on my side when this became available. How can you not smile every time you check the time? Answer: you can't not. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Thunder again


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice and greyish patina! Fits well with a nato strap, doesn't it?


























Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

marcoscova said:


> Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


Wow that Sunday blue dial is incredible! Did you use Graham's salt water and ammonia treatment?

Meanwhile my Nethuns Skull is a bit jealous that these straps aren't meant for him...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Wow that Sunday blue dial is incredible! Did you use Graham's salt water and ammonia treatment?
> 
> Meanwhile my Nethuns Skull is a bit jealous that these straps aren't meant for him...
> 
> ...


Nope... just natural Caribbean seawater

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Wow that Sunday blue dial is incredible! Did you use Graham's salt water and ammonia treatment?
> 
> Meanwhile my Nethuns Skull is a bit jealous that these straps aren't meant for him...
> 
> ...


I always liked them on a bund... bet I know a guy who could make a good one. Maybe a baseball bund!


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

rafaellunes said:


> Nice and greyish patina! Fits well with a nato strap, doesn't it?
> ...


Absolutely perfect


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Helson day
View attachment 15173751


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm a longtime member, longtime lurker, and big bronze/brass lover. I've silently enjoyed, and drawn inspirations from, the postings here and in other bronze/brass-related threads. Though I'm more active in FB watch groups, I feel I should also contribute, at least once in a while, to the forum where I first cut my teeth in watch collection precisely 7 years today. Talk about a 7 year itch! In that length of time, my interest in watches has evolved (or devolved, depending on who you ask) and I do have a fairly sizable collection of watches, especially brass and bronze.

To start my participation in this thread, here are a few pictures from the last few days.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^ great pics. Iv never seen that first one before. Very interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a longtime member, longtime lurker, and big bronze/brass lover. I've silently enjoyed, and drawn inspirations from, the postings here and in other bronze/brass-related threads. Though I'm more active in FB watch groups, I feel I should also contribute, at least once in a while, to the forum where I first cut my teeth in watch collection precisely 7 years today. Talk about a 7 year itch! In that length of time, my interest in watches has evolved (or devolved, depending on who you ask) and I do have a fairly sizable collection of watches, especially brass and bronze.
> 
> To start my participation in this thread, here are a few pictures from the last few days.


Good to have you on board Steve, glad you joined!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kakofonyx said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a longtime member, longtime lurker, and big bronze/brass lover. I've silently enjoyed, and drawn inspirations from, the postings here and in other bronze/brass-related threads. Though I'm more active in FB watch groups, I feel I should also contribute, at least once in a while, to the forum where I first cut my teeth in watch collection precisely 7 years today. Talk about a 7 year itch! In that length of time, my interest in watches has evolved (or devolved, depending on who you ask) and I do have a fairly sizable collection of watches, especially brass and bronze.
> 
> To start my participation in this thread, here are a few pictures from the last few days.


Fairly sizeable collection.....
You have them all.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Only 5 left....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

konax said:


> Good to have you on board Steve, glad you joined!


Thanks. Feels like homecoming. 



Dobra said:


> Fairly sizeable collection.....
> You have them all.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah... My wishlist says otherwise.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> ^ great pics. Iv never seen that first one before. Very interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. There's supposed be only 30 made, but I doubt they're that many in the wild.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I've figured if I post 5 watches a day, I should be all caught up by the end of the month.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15176549


 Details, Sir..DETAILS!:-!

First bronze.....


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This magrette looks good. A great watch certainly !


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

pneuby said:


> Details, Sir..DETAILS!:-!
> 
> First bronze.....


Exellent first Bronzo, 
Congrats, 






this is a Scuro bronzo, CUSN8, 42mm, sapphire, mayota 9015 movement, twin crown with internal bezel, 100mts , sandwich dial, great Lume. And a present from my wife, she knows I have a thing for twin crowns. And the only bronze in my collection that has not seen water and will not.
Keep safe,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's bronzo












G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Thunder


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Recognize this one, looking good!



pneuby said:


> Details, Sir..DETAILS!:-!
> 
> First bronze.....


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Thanks. Feels like homecoming.
> 
> Nah... My wishlist says otherwise.


Right, don't think you can come on my thread throwing your weight around upsetting all my regulars!!

who likes silly bronze watches anyway??

PS You Havnt got a bronze factory somewhere have you??


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Damn just when you think you can chill with the collection a bit, you find something you need - bronze!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Xander3Zero said:


> Damn just when you think you can chill with the collection a bit, you find something you need - bronze!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Be careful what you start... mist folks here are hopeless addicts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Bendodds360 said:


> Be careful what you start... mist folks here are hopeless addicts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just started about 4 months ago unfortunately, and my 5-watch box is already full... But I am thinking of selling one! Lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Xander3Zero said:


> I just started about 4 months ago unfortunately, and my 5-watch box is already full... But I am thinking of selling one! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No, you need a bigger box.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

konax said:


> Xander3Zero said:
> 
> 
> > I just started about 4 months ago unfortunately, and my 5-watch box is already full... But I am thinking of selling one! Lol
> ...


I'm afraid you are right.


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

konax said:


> No, you need a bigger box.


Lol you guys are a bad influence.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Alas, the bronze H2o Orca polished




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Right, don't think you can come on my thread throwing your weight around upsetting all my regulars!!


He'll calm down after a bit... appears to be some sort of resume of each bronze colored watch owned... complete with unworn straps. Most of us here have had every bronze ever conceived (or ill-conceived). Hell, Knight's got that whole lot somewhere in his couch cushions.

We'll like you for whatever's on your wrist today.

Today's old bronze:


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Right, don't think you can come on my thread throwing your weight around upsetting all my regulars!!
> 
> who likes silly bronze watches anyway??
> 
> PS You Havnt got a bronze factory somewhere have you??


Yeah, I do sense some animosity from some "regulars" here. Apparently, I'm a threat. Not the way I remember the forum. I'll see myself out. Ciao.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronze on my wrist and I am happy as Larry, 
I have even called the cat Bronzo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Yeah, I do sense some animosity from some "regulars" here. Apparently, I'm a threat. Not the way I remember the forum. I'll see myself out. Ciao.


That's got rid of you then!!

PS. Was only joking you know


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> That's got rid of you then!!
> 
> PS. Was only joking you know


Now you did it, meanie. Wait, does this mean we don't get five watches a day??? Well, there goes my plans for June.

Oh never mind... it's been moved over to the patina thread. Phew... Carry on.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I guess this is what happens when I don't wear/post a bronze in a few days. By the look on my Skull divers face, he's pretty happy with his new strap.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> I guess this is what happens when I don't wear/post a bronze in a few days. By the look on my Skull divers face, he's pretty happy with his new strap.


Yeah, that'll teach you... stop posting and the even keel is thrown.

Love the strap, but... awkward...he's got no lips... he's just staring blankly. It's like a Rorschach test.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Now you did it, meanie. Wait, does this mean we don't get five watches a day??? Well, there goes my plans for June.
> 
> Oh never mind... it's been moved over to the patina thread. Phew... Carry on.


Is it because you and Dobra only have one watch each and you rotate them between you??

I wondered why you are never seen in the same place at the same time!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is it because you and Dobra only have one watch each and you rotate them between you??
> 
> I wondered why you are never seen in the same place at the same time!!


Maybe we're the same person... we're a man of many accents... shhhh...


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15178531
> this is a Scuro bronzo,
> G


Thanks for the breakdown. Love the watches on their site, but just too small for me, as with most.:-(


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Maybe we're the same person... we're a man of many accents... shhhh...


*****, G you got busted..... or I got busted..... or we got busted..... 
I'll stop wearing your watches on my wrist or my watches on your wrist or my watches on my wrist or your watches on your wrist..... getting confused here.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hei Dobra if you are confused what the hell am I, good thing I'm not drinking yet.

My two for today,
Still with Benny Green


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze H2o orca with mop dial




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> Bronze H2o orca with mop dial
> View attachment 15185567
> View attachment 15185569
> View attachment 15185571
> ...


The bracelet looks really good on that one!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks. Yes, this bandoleer bracelet finally found its match!








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The 1982 Steelcase chrome office chair has a friend in the strapcode bandoleer bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Working and admiring









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

G-

I don't know, I don't think you need lips to smile. This guy is happy! .









My OCD tendencies however are making me think that this watch needs a darker strap - like dark brown or black with gold stitching.... was thinking of restitching this one with sold gold-ish thread...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> That's got rid of you then!!
> 
> PS. Was only joking you know


Of course, I know that. I have no beef with you or anyone else here, for that matter. I guess my entry was with a bit more pomp and pageantry than y'all used to here. I've hit the reset button.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> G-
> 
> I don't know, I don't think you need lips to smile. This guy is happy! .
> 
> ...


Tell me about it... I ended up putting it on the camouflage (which, understandably, I get a little sick of seeing) because I couldn't choose a color. Like what you did originally though!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Alter, was geht ab? 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Ich mache nur meinen Beitrag









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Now on my way home...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I think I've finally found the right strap for this dial.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Of course, I know that. I have no beef with you or anyone else here, for that matter. I guess my entry was with a bit more pomp and pageantry than y'all used to here. I've hit the reset button.


Phew, thought my cockney sarcasm had got the better of me then!!

We have only had 2 trolls on here in all the years the thread has been running, must be the green that a bronze watch leaves on your wrist! Trolls don't like green after all!!

But please carry on with the pomp and pageantry we Brits just love a bit of that stuff, as Queenie can't come out in public at the moment I borrowed the gold coach and had a trip down the mall yesterday!!

Nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I wore this for the trip, did catch the coachman tossing up his eyes and muttering

"He should have worn a dress watch!!"


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

What is the brand of the last bronzo ?


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

It is handmade, Thunder by Piotr Chrzaszcz


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> What is the brand of the last bronzo ?


It's a handmade watch, Piotr CH Thunder. You can find one or two on ebay. He also posts his bad ass creations on the gram.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze H2o Orca with blue sunburst dial, polished strapcode bandoleer bracelet














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Carpe Omnia! - Seize It All!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Pic from earlier today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Really nice, as always.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Feels good to be back on a bronze bezel. Polished the ****e out of it. Can't say enough on how the Mott strap just looks amazing on the watch.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

knightRider said:


> .


Wow... Another killer bronze, well done man


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Wow... Another killer bronze, well done man


Thanks rafy, not doing much in lockdown, so these nuggets of bronze keep me going.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Any out there in a smaller size?


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a virtual wedding to attend (not mine, thank you very much!). It's via Zoom video conferencing, but I do want to wear a dress watch. Has to be bronze, of course. The Maurice Lacroix Aikon is an excellent choice, even if I do say so myself.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

austex said:


> Any out there in a smaller size?


The Aikon I posted above is 42mm. You can also check out the Maelstrom. It's only 40mm. https://ergonwatches.com/products/maelstrom-300m-bronze-black

It's sold out on the website but you can find them for sale in watch groups and forums.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

austex said:


> Any out there in a smaller size?


Christopher Ward do a 38mil Trident 600m Which would fit the bill, a great watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

c3p0 said:


>


Love the Tsao c3po,
Awsome, I have a steel version, will get a bronze green when I find.







Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love the Tsao c3po,
> Awsome, I have a steel version, will get a bronze green when I find.
> View attachment 15193263
> 
> ...


That is a great strap you have yours on. I'm sure it looks awesome in person. (I'll try to let you know if I see a green bronze one.)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

After some brasso shine, its back to a pinkish bronze





















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Not a diver, but you will shiver...
When you behold the Wandering Punisher!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> Not a diver, but you will shiver...
> When you behold the Wandering Punisher!


What's going on here, is the dial acting as the hour hand? Or is it spinning freely?


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

konax said:


> What's going on here, is the dial acting as the hour hand? Or is it spinning freely?


The punisher skull is the hour hand. Dial doesn't rotate.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bronze goes well with moss









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus






today.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Nethuns


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Gold threaded Dobra?! 

Looks like you damn near bent that buckle in half to make it fit!

Looks the business though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Gold threaded Dobra?!
> 
> Looks like you damn near bent that buckle in half to make it fit!
> 
> ...


Thanks! No, lol, no Dobra... (somewhere he's having a heart attack!)... that's one I made before I found his Greatness. I can still pump 'em out pretty quick, but best to leave it to you professionals.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! No, lol, no Dobra... (somewhere he's having a heart attack!)... that's one I made before I found his Greatness. I can still pump 'em out pretty quick, but best to leave it to you professionals.


It looks fantastic IMO, great pairing with the Ennebi.

I took apart the HH, cleaned it to best of my abilities, re-brushed the case and greased all the seals, hopefully for the last time. Not gonna do any more stupid .... with it, it's all natural from now on. Maybe I'll paint the bezel numbers if I find the right paint type.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

konax said:


> It looks fantastic IMO, great pairing with the Ennebi.
> 
> I took apart the HH, cleaned it to best of my abilities, re-brushed the case and greased all the seals, hopefully for the last time.


You did a great job on that! I know, it's a little crazy when you pop the case back and see the seepage... it definitely made me change my ways on how I patina my watches.

The way I re-finish brushed watches is so simple it's stupid. Cordless drill and a hot glue gun... I think that's a Webber BBQ potato cooker I've been using as a bit. Anyway, now you've got a lathe. Flip it over and use a scotch pad with some masking tape over the crystal while operating the drill.

Instant pro brushed finish.










I use a $30 USB airbrush on my painted areas. Masking tape and a toothpick to carve out the areas to paint. A little cerakote and it's a huge upgrade.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

New Cali dial









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Leaning Tower of Pisa.


----------



## Watcherct (Jun 6, 2020)

This was the watch I am looking at the Christopher ward bronze. It looks stunning. How do you like it


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> The Leaning Tower of Pisa.


Awsome piece, very very cool.
I think you are completely addicted my friend.
Cheers for sharing.
G


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome piece, very very cool.
> I think you are completely addicted my friend.
> Cheers for sharing.
> G


Thanks! Ya think?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Watcherct said:


> This was the watch I am looking at the Christopher ward bronze. It looks stunning. How do you like it


Not trying to sound like a jerk, but this is where using the "Reply With Quote" feature might actually get you a reply from whomever you were addressing.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This baby Zenton B43 said goodbye to a decade old patina with a new polishing job






































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished Zenton B43 with obris Morgan calf leather




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## SeaBandit (Sep 10, 2015)

BOLDR from the depths








Sent from my V1981A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Had to be blue today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying the H2o orca/mop ,now on hirsch accent rubber
View attachment 15202503




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Narval Seven N2102.... From a defunct Microbrand that left behind a great watch.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fresh off the boat.

One off, kaventsmann EVO 360.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Fresh off the boat.
> 
> One off, kaventsmann EVO 360.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge congrats Ben,
It's an absolute stunner mate. Enjoy.
G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^ +10!!

Today's bronze:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Fresh off the boat.
> 
> One off, kaventsmann EVO 360.


Congratulations 
Looking for some updates of your personal patina

These turning bezels are out of the newer lineup hm?

Anybody knows if Kaventsmann already moved to the new owner in blackwood?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Congratulations
> Looking for some updates of your personal patina
> 
> These turning bezels are out of the newer lineup hm?
> ...


The Evos (turning bezels) have been around for quite awhile... the trick is getting him to make one.

No, still just him/Aris making them... takes anywhere from a year to not-at-all to get one.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double!

Known more for its luxury pens, Visconti is no slouch in the watch department, especially bronze.

Abyssus and Grand Cruise:


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

My favorite visconti abyss

And my daily Petram










Regards
George


----------



## markfoto40 (Jan 14, 2020)

My addiction is the Panerai Submersible Bronzo PAM968 which is absolutely stunning!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

abkdt41 said:


> Where did you buy that?


Sorry, I missed your post. I painted the dial. It was my first time trying to paint on the watch dial and surprisingly I am quite pleased with the final result.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Going all-green today with the great Gondar. Have a good one!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 on Hulk Strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rocking the Gruppo Gamma for the evening









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My first weekend with this thing.

























Enjoy your weekend gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Beautiful sunny day, defender on a summer strap


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

What a beast. Do you have any specifications of this one?


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

j


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> My first weekend with this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@bendodds360

What a beast. Do you have any specifications of this one? (and wrist shots?)


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

This thread has been on absolute fire lately, great variety of beautiful pieces. Keep it up gents.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> My first weekend with this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing piece Ben! Congrats!

Loving it on the Ted Su strap with that big ass buckle!! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a dream that someday we shall beat our swords into bracelets and buckles; our guns and bullets into watches. You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one. I hope someday you'll join us. And the world will be as one.

- paraphrasing MLK and John Lennon


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bob2b said:


> @bendodds360
> 
> What a beast. Do you have any specifications of this one? (and wrist shots?)


Cheers.

46mm case, not including crown. Titanium face, I'm guessing it's about 23mm tall. Bi directional bezel. Number one in a series of one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Amazing piece Ben! Congrats!
> 
> Loving it on the Ted Su strap with that big ass buckle!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks mak. The ted su is such a comfortable strap to wear, and the big buckle compliments the big watch. Its going to be fun watching this one age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Today is Sunday...Good day everyone, and also is time to "hang around", Folks!:-d


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

wysanz said:


> Today is Sunday...Good day everyone, and also is time to "hang around", Folks!:-d
> View attachment 15212045


Methinks this would have been a better pairing...
Given the shirt! 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Montres Militaire Officier De Marine. A rare sight these days.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Alexandre Christie Bronzium (Bronze/Aluminium) played hard to get. The chase across 5 continents was nothing short of thrilling.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nomad 66














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

man, this thread has me drooling. I've been looking for something to replace my Sinn U1 that was tragically swallowed by the ocean, and bronze wasn't even on my radar. Now suddenly I've got a bronze 6105 Willard homage on its way from China, and I already have a feeling my first fix is only going to make me jones for more.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More nomad














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeepFeste (Dec 1, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Happy Sunday, stay safe people.
> View attachment 15047693
> G


Nice, watch, really dig that strap too, do you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok Europe Energia. The teal dial is a pain in the tuchus to capture faithfully. I couldn't do it any justice, to be quite honest.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

polished Zenton B43 on hirsch urbane rubber




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Colosseum - a nod to the ancient arena of blood and glory.

"Are you not entertained??!!"


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

tekong said:


>


Superb canvas strap and bronze buckle, perfect matching with the watch |>


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... nice Orca Dress, sublime combo with that brown strap, well done :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


> Colosseum - a nod to the ancient arena of blood and glory.
> 
> "Are you not entertained??!!"


I love this beautiful big bronze watch, Awesome!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca bronze dive on brown canvas today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> Colosseum - a nod to the ancient arena of blood and glory.
> 
> "Are you not entertained??!!"


Am I entertained,
Sir you are making my day everyday, keep them coming. And what a collection.
I was wrong about you sir, we have the addiction.
What you have is something else, ( addiction, fixation, hooked, bronzalism. ) all in to one. 
IN A VERY GOOD WAY.
cheers mate.
G


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

You and your awesome Orcas, you had me looking at H2Os again 

Meanwhile:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I love this beautiful big bronze watch, Awesome!!!


Thanks! 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Am I entertained,
> Sir you are making my day everyday, keep them coming. And what a collection.
> I was wrong about you sir, we have the addiction.
> What you have is something else, ( addiction, fixation, hooked, bronzalism. ) all in to one.
> ...


Thanks for you very kind words. It's a pleasure to share with like-minded addicts!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Doppiotempio.... Bellissimo!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


> Colosseum - a nod to the ancient arena of blood and glory.
> 
> "Are you not entertained??!!"


This is massive. Where from!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


> Carpe Omnia! - Seize It All!


Wow. Are you manufacturing them!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Small wrister here and the CWard 38mm Trident is a great fit for me. Snagged a used one in great shape off f29 and decided to remove the patina so I can earn it.

Away we go!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> This is massive. Where from!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A collaboration with Ridwan Casemaker. Easy to find him on Facebook.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






View attachment 15231313








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

Handsome piece right here.


bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15226959


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 Tungum. Ever so bright and blue!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday afternoon gear




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

This is what I'm rocking today. I call it Phoenix Rising. The other watches call it The Big Daddy. Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still wearing the 360.

Have a good one gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

San Martin


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Day 3 after it's first bath. The CWard logo is always debatable, but such a great case for my wrist. Really fun.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 on custom nato. Hardware is actually antique brass. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze clouds as well
































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not a Monday person. However, the right watch can help strike the right attitude. Gentlemen, let's set sail on the Corum Admiralty.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

MY "Scarface"...


----------



## markfoto40 (Jan 14, 2020)

wysanz said:


> MY "Scarface"...
> View attachment 15237269
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous piece!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

On denim


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Celebrating this amazing watchmakers birthday by admiring his watch today!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Celebrating this amazing watchmakers birthday by admiring his watch today!


Great idea! Ditched what I was wearing earlier for this one he made for me a while back. It was the watch that paved the way for my interest in handmade custom watches.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just the standard Helson Skindiver for me






View attachment 15240943


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some new thunder. London in heatwave..


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Oops, now the pic..


----------



## tropicwatches (Dec 23, 2019)

My bronze OceanX diver on the black rubber strap is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## tropicwatches (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## tropicwatches (Dec 23, 2019)

My bronze OceanX diver on the black rubber strap is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr Skull admiring the growth of the Hostas in our yard.








He's still mourning his OEM buckle not surviving the vice last night. Dammed thing was flatter than a pancake.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeepFeste (Dec 1, 2015)

After seeing all the cool still shots of bronze watches on here, I took the dive (pun intended) and bought this CW C60 Trident, sure it will be the first of many to add to my already growing collection of watches. I studied a few ways to get a base patina established, this is with two separate 30-45 min egg treatments and a failed vinegar treatment (that just wiped away - but kind of happy it did as I would rather let it age more gracefully now). Will have to work up to my scotch and cigar shot (which I enjoy both equally).


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Fueling this topic, finally wrote a long overdue beginning to a series on the life of bronze watches. Attaching pics, but read the story here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/bronze-watch-guide-patina-alloys-part-1/









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't quote me on this, but I believe Pontvs Nessi is named after the fabled Loch Ness monster. With all that going on in 2020, I would not be in the least surprised if this is the year we have a confirmed irrefutable siting. Until then, I'll happily enjoy this "monster".


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Waiting for his brother in bronze to arrive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rocking the Dobra Ridwan today


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

In love with this one, but realised I just cannot put crystal protector on it, the dome is just too dome

I had idea to use hairdryier like with beeswax, but not sure If good idea...

Probably will search for some diamond wax / paste, instead of protector film. There is a lot of material I can polish off.

ANY IDEAS or tips please? Its plexi, of course. I have ken onyon knife sharpener with diamond bands, can be used also?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 on bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Deepdive said:


> In love with this one, but realised I just cannot put crystal protector on it, the dome is just too dome
> 
> I had idea to use hairdryier like with beeswax, but not sure If good idea...
> 
> ...


Long shot, but how about one of these ceramic/glass transparent coatings used for car paint? After heat treatment they just harden and look like a thin layer of glass, I had it on my car and it did wonders protecting it. Not sure how that would work with plexi though. Also, you'd need no more than a drop or two, so buying a whole bottle might not make much sense. http://www.modesta.co/index.php?lan=en&s=bc-03-pure-glass-coating (just an example, there are plenty out there)


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

(Told from the perspective of my green Heroic18)
You guys may not know this but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one-man Wolfpack. 









But then one day my owner brought home Mr. Thin aka the Nethuns Skull. I knew he was one of my own and my Wolfpack, it grew by one. So there were two of us in the Wolfpack. 









A few months later my owner brought home another Heroic 18. I thought "wait a second, could it be?". And now I know for sure... I added two more bronze divers to my Wolfpack. Three of us bronze dive watches, running around the desert together in Las Vegas looking for strippers and cocaine. So tonight I make a toast! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

It took 3 weeks for me to receive this due to the delay from the customs Handling Office, but it's worth waiting.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double! M26 Tank and Sub-Abyss.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphinia bronze 1967









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15246527


Bronze, Clive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Goddam caught me out, I will attempt to photoshop a bronze hew onto the plainly STEEL case.

In the meantime a million apologies, and I will never mispost a steel watch on here again.

Long as you promise not to do any more loo shots


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Goddam caught me out, I will attempt to photoshop a bronze hew onto the plainly STEEL case.
> 
> In the meantime a million apologies, and I will never mispost a steel watch on here again.
> 
> Long as you promise not to do any more loo shots


Haha, yes we it does have a hew. That reminds me, I need to go to the loo now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

One of my Wolfpack

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

boutsk said:


>


Whow, What a beast. What brand is this?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Piotr Ch Custom Thunder watches. He’s on FB and Instagram 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Visconti Isla Mallorca. A striking beauty from all angles.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hope you all had a great weekend and that's why this thread has been so quiet. I'm rocking this green today.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

These are from yesterday, but its still on my wrist.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

konax said:


> Hope you all had a great weekend and that's why this thread has been so quiet. I'm rocking this green today.


I believe that's because the site was in read-only mode due to scheduled maintenance.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Minotaur!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Woohoo!! Glad to see WUS is back up and running. I was having withdrawals wondering what was going on!!

Finally got one of my roller buckles after waiting a month and a half.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think I’m getting the hang of it!!

But can someone more pooter literate tell me WTF my score means??

Is it like 32 not out in cricket?? Or 4 corners and a sandpit in that strange American game where everyone wears a baseball hat??


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Got this a year and a bit ago. All you lot inspired me to buy my first bronzo.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

BigPirateBits said:


> Got this a year and a bit ago. All you lot inspired me to buy my first bronzo.


Looks better IRL than on their web page... shame about the date window... now if they offered it sans date...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Woohoo!! Glad to see WUS is back up and running. I was having withdrawals wondering what was going on!!
> 
> Finally got one of my roller buckles after waiting a month and a half.


Hi, nice buckle, can you tell us where you got it?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Hi, nice buckle, can you tell us where you got it?


Got it off of ebay from a well know strap and buckle maker. He goes by Dr Phil but his ebay name is strapsssss and no all the ssss is not an typo. Lol.

I actually ended up getting my other buckle in today as well directly from H2O and it is just as nice but all bronze.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Graham Vintage Chronofighter, aka Chron-fu Panda.


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

my new from Ural..Zlatoust 46mm, mokume gane, mod.295,vesire bund strap..


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A big mother zoretto indy on my humble 7 inch wrist




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Skully watch day 2


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Running out of time....


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Ardito NumeroUno


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Indy


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't take life (or yourself) too seriously if you love bronze watches!


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Star spangled bronze is fitting for today. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Tsao Baltimore Tsork-Diver. You just want to lick that orange sweetness.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fonderia navale today




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On the road




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

H2O


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Evo 360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Under the waves in Cozumel with my new CW60 Trident bronze.


----------



## bbrovold (Apr 24, 2007)

I just can't get along with bronze watches.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

bbrovold said:


> I just can't get along with bronze watches.


Cool story, bru.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

wysanz said:


>


Mine just landed in the US. This pic is NOT helping my patience.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

i Love this bronzo !


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vdb


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Almost twins


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Heroic18. The Grimsmo Saga pen actually has a bronze release cylinder. All bronzed out today!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Been too busy (actually, lazy is the right word) to post pictures these past couple of days. Here's a shot of randomly selected divers. No rhyme or reason. Not that we ever needed one.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Skull Daddy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Moray Bronze


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Customization is cool. Personalization, on the other hand, is hot!


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The simple spartan
Zenton B43 




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Call me crazy, but I am liking stainless steel bracelets with bronze watcheads






































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Thunder on a Dobra with a wedding cigar


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

What do you get when you cross bronze, forged carbon and steel? Not a Heavy Metal band, silly! You get a Vilhelm Talos.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

360 again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally bought the Tudor black bay bronze


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tekong said:


> Finally bought the Tudor black bay bronze


Awesome! Looks great

Congrats!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The zoretto Indy, which in my mind anyway, matches my gold/silver belt buckle














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Keeping the peace


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hammerhead


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The green nomad 66




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WTFool (Jun 9, 2018)

Doesn't show the bronze off but i do love that blacksand dial


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Boldr Odyssey with meteorite dial.

A little trivia: Meteorites are rarer than gold, platinum, diamonds and emeralds.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Current rotation.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Beasty steel, bronze and damascus dial









And a teaser, soon...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Not been able to get on this thread since the format changeover, only the like button worked
WUS explained, a few bugs which have been fixed.
I hope everyone is safe and well. Today Benny Green on wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Addicted to this Zenton b43 on strapcode bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

This again.. Trying to patina


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

New, need patina.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Shark


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The bronze addiction expanding to Fonderia Navale Veneto on mesh




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Just arrived literally moments ago all the way from Singapore: San Martin 6105

Initial impressions are very, very good. Well worth the wait. Interestingly, it's a much redder bronze IRL than I've been able to capture in the quick n dirty photos below. Also, my arm is less hairy than it appears. Or maybe I'm deluded.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

..














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Finally caved and bought a bronzo
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

tekong said:


>


Nice one 
How's the lume on that one? Does it last for a ling while?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Picked up a tan buffalo leather strap for the Superman bronze for a song and I think it looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Heptagon Punishagon...


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Picked up a tan buffalo leather strap for the Superman bronze for a song and I think it looks pretty darn good.


I like that Yema!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I love those three from 2015 BigClive. I don't have a bronze diver yet, I briefly had a brass one, but Ralf at Benarus is bringing out a line of Morays in bronze next month which I eagerly await. I prefer a smaller dial to you, and the 38mm Benarus Moray in steel is the only watch I've ever flipped that I regret selling, so I'm hoping the bronze version with Pacman dial ticks all the boxes and I'll soon be joining the bronze diver club...


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

A little bit of city sun and the obligatory "steering wheel shot" -



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

White Russian?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

See my post here Tag Autavia looking for suggestions and ideas on my first bronze

thanks


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

VicAjax said:


> White Russian?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he's French Canadian?

Enjoy your weekend gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Lifeguard in Bulgaria, 10 h in the morning


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca bronze




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice Zelos picture !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My Christopher W


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great hump day everyone 
I'm loving my Bronze Black Bay and the Scurfa rubber is a great fit and perfect companion for it at the beach. The patina is pretty uniform and dark on this one. I like how it turned out naturally


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

San Martin diver.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great hump day everyone
> I'm loving my Bronze Black Bay and the Scurfa rubber is a great fit and perfect companion for it at the beach. The patina is pretty uniform and dark on this one. I like how it turned out naturally


Great combo.

I love the thick lug ends on those straps.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

The Zelos and my old reef tank!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m Mokume Gane (Bronze + SS), leather strap with bronze buckle


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Steeldive with forced patina on a tribal strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, at least this h2o variant does have a bronze crown, a bronze dial/inner chapter ring


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

rafy1 said:


> Kalmar 2 6000m Mokume Gane (Bronze + SS), leather strap with bronze buckle
> 
> View attachment 15360430
> 
> ...


The Kalmar is seriously growing on me. Definitely on the shortlist for my next watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Nature patina


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zelos Mako II bronze👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tudor


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

When a tuna is not a tuna...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Midday swap to Zenton b42 brown sunburst on strapcode bandoleer


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> When a tuna is not a tuna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tunas are the perfect vehicle for bronze. Is that forced or natural patina?


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

A wee patina after a week of wear:


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

VicAjax said:


> Tunas are the perfect vehicle for bronze. Is that forced or natural patina?


Seawater forced last Canadian summer...a couple of weeks on the Sunshine coast visiting a mate. Sigh... now in freezing lockdown riding out the second wave down here in Oz..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Amazing reflections under the water, look likes morning sun rising from the horizon of the dial.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Addicted to this Zenton B42 sunburst brown




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Zelos HH II Teal.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca bronze , Greg stevens strap
 













Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare Tazzoli Oceanico. For those times when you're not sure whether the occasion calls for a formal watch and you kinda give a damn.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Fresh from mother Russia


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back from a cross country road trip...2800 miles. Guess who's happy I'm back? 








Badlands (South Dakota)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Still in love with this C60


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

solar g-shocker said:


> Back from a cross country road trip...2800 miles. Guess who's happy I'm back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some amazing country.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Texture


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Thinking of stitch ideas...while the glue on the keepers sets up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

solar g-shocker said:


> Thinking of stitch ideas...while the glue on the keepers sets up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Dave Winfield you're slicing up?


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

My 2 latest amd Iove them both


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

This showed up today. Whisky and the ease of online shopping don't mix well


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

konax said:


> This showed up today. Whisky and the ease of online shopping don't mix well


of course shopping is not the best activity while joining a nice whiskey.
But the watch looks good to me. I think with some patina and a natostrap it could look quite good.
Hopefully we get updates with pictures?


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

VicAjax said:


> Is that a Dave Winfield you're slicing up?


I prefer to say that I'm giving a Dave Winfield glove another life as the most comfortable watch watch strap you can buy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Posted before but I love this watch. Not enough wrist time for it lately :-(


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H20 Kalmar Chronograph with a hard-to-capture MOP dial.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Enjoying my coffee before heading into work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Love your watch !


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

solar g-shocker said:


> I prefer to say that I'm giving a Dave Winfield glove another life as the most comfortable watch watch strap you can buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make me a Hank Aaron?


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

hasto092 said:


> Posted before but I love this watch. Not enough wrist time for it lately :-(


what kind of strap is that, and do you like it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I really like those bronze steinharts


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Newest bronzo


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Newest bronzo


Said it before, but I love it. Big congrats.

I'll get me one sooner or later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just bought an original Ancon tank (See pic thread #1) been looking for a long while as I regretted selling mine.

Didn’t realise how hard they were to find nowadays, so will post a 2020 updated “My bronze diver addiction” pic when it arrives, not quite full circle as I Havnt got the Maranez.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

VicAjax said:


> what kind of strap is that, and do you like it?


It's a 5 ring Zulu Strap from Aussie Straps with brass rings. I love a Zulu strap and put them on ALL my watches if I can. Just love 'em.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Just bought an original Ancon tank (See pic thread #1) been looking for a long while as I regretted selling mine.
> 
> Didn't realise how hard they were to find nowadays, so will post a 2020 updated "My bronze diver addiction" pic when it arrives, not quite full circle as I Havnt got the Maranez.


Congratulations to that one.
May I ask where you find it?

Hope to see much pictures of that beauty (or should I say beast?)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Goblin, and you surely will.

Put a WTB ad on here and pretty much gave up on it but I got lucky and a member contacted me who owned an early one the same as I had at the start of this thread.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

A little poly polishing and a bezel swap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> A little poly polishing and a bezel swap


Ennebi certainly make the best bronzos. Let's not forget the history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gonna have to put another contender for that title in there Knighty!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15375062
> 
> 
> Gonna have to put another contender for that title in there Knighty!!


Yes, PAM made in Switzerland and very nice. Ennebi, still made in Italy. So from a purely bronze focus I'd say ennebi above PAM as they focus on bronze watches.
But as I don't want east end trouble in south, I'll say you're right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


You know, I have been wanting to get one, but for some reason the patina (green) is a turn off to me, as the watch ages. That said, knowing me, I will probably get one, cause I love divers watches. I esp like the ones that have that PAM look to them.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Open heart butchery.


----------



## markfoto40 (Jan 14, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15375062
> 
> 
> Gonna have to put another contender for that title in there Knighty!!


Sexy


----------



## ktg09 (Jan 10, 2020)

ive never owned a bronzo but geez these tickle my fancy


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Decided to start over fresh on this one. Not sure if I am going to force or just let it patina naturally.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Just wanted to share mine on shark leather strap...


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

A boat ride and a sunset:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Chinesium


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well as promised now my new (to me) Tank has landed I offer for your bronze addiction the 2020 line up.


































None are the originals in photo #1 from all those years ago, but are L-R
My replacement Ancon M26 tank.
My all elusive Bronzo grail, elusive no more.
My replacement Helson 45mil Brass Sharkdiver, the Bronze has gone up 4x since I bought my original and I couldn't justify paying that for a watch that would never compete with the Bronzo for wrist time.
And my "One off" Schofield bronze beater2 with its plain bronze case made especially for me by Giles at Schofield watches.

So history revisited, not as impressive as Kokofonyyx bronze hoards, but IMO some of the best examples of the bronze genre.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca no-date on vintage croco strap.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I love your tudor jeep99


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

knightRider said:


> .


Awesome 

I love the CH1 in Bronze


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Awesome
> 
> I love the CH1 in Bronze


Thanks, it's definitely a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18... they got everything right on this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Can't stop staring.....


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Luminated said:


> Yeah it's an addiction that we all seem to have ....BAD!!! And I don't see it stopping any time soon. lol


What is the top watch of the 3 (it's beautiful)


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Biff99 said:


> What is the top watch of the 3 (it's beautiful)


It's a Benarus Moray


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Well as promised now my new (to me) Tank has landed I offer for your bronze addiction the 2020 line up.
> 
> View attachment 15380527
> 
> ...


Beautiful collection. 

Yep, I'm guilty as charged!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Agat 195 Chsb Zlatoust Russian Military bronze diver. A "Russian interference" I don't mind at all.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca this afternoon


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Do ALL brass and bronze cases Patina?
(If they're not plated over)


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Biff99 said:


> Do ALL brass and bronze cases Patina?
> (If they're not plated over)


Pretty much yes, some slower, some quicker, some have different shades to the patina. All depends on the alloy.


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

konax said:


> Pretty much yes, some slower, some quicker, some have different shades to the patina. All depends on the alloy.


I like most of the Patina I've seen but I've also seen new brass cases that had the coolest glow to them. 
Too bad you have to work to keep it there (if you wanted that look)


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Biff99 said:


> I like most of the Patina I've seen but I've also seen new brass cases that had the coolest glow to them.
> Too bad you have to work to keep it there (if you wanted that look)


Brass patinas very slow, so there shouldn't be too much work to keep it shiny new. Maybe a ketchup/lemon juice cleaning bath every few weeks. Other alloys with similar glow would be aluminium bronze (so Tudor, Steinhart, Rado, Invicta, some chinese Tunas and Turtles and probably few others) or beryllium bronze (only seen one - San Martin square-ish diver).


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I think with bronze and brass watches you have to willing to enjoy the changes that happen with the material...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o bronze on SS bracelet














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> More h2o bronze on SS bracelet
> View attachment 15388893
> View attachment 15388894
> 
> ...


Do they make bronze bracelet's?
(I'm sure they do)
Anyone have pictures?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Only
One bronze bracelet I know of. It’s in a Visconti. Google will sort you out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This ones been in the drawer for a while. Back in the rotation now

Have a good day bronze heads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Biff99 said:


> Do they make bronze bracelet's?
> (I'm sure they do)
> Anyone have pictures?


zelos are coming out with a bronze bracelet with stainless Steel attached to the underside of each link. The clasp is PVD bronze. They are pairing it with an upcoming bronze zelos swordfish


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not aware of any bronze bracelets in existence , other than zelos pictures, since bronze is not hypoallergenic upon the skin. Yet, H2o does make mokune gane which are layers of stainless and bronze (zebra effect with bronze). But that zelos bronze upper will be sensational and a leader 
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Mictofo Decennale


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

DarioV said:


> My Mictofo Decennale
> 
> View attachment 15390264
> View attachment 15390265
> View attachment 15390266


Incredible!! Does Ennebi make one with a 3 o'clock crown?

My humble Nethuns bronze 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

BigPirateBits said:


> zelos are coming out with a bronze bracelet with stainless Steel attached to the underside of each link. The clasp is PVD bronze. They are pairing it with an upcoming bronze zelos swordfish


I've been wondering why no one has tried something like this with ss on the underside. Kind of disappointed about the clasp difference on the Zelos though. It will stick out badly once everything else starts to patina.

Also, FYI, there is a new Oris Diver 65 Chrono that has a full bronze bracelet.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Incredible!! Does Ennebi make one with a 3 o'clock crown?


I don't think Neil, they did it this way for right handed people since the crown protrudes quite a bit and it would be uncomfortable to wear on your left hand. Since i'm left handed and i wear my watches on the right hand i have this exact "problem" with the crown at 9


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

44


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

BigPirateBits said:


> zelos are coming out with a bronze bracelet with stainless Steel attached to the underside of each link. The clasp is PVD bronze. They are pairing it with an upcoming bronze zelos swordfish


Is bronze not easy on skin?
(Wondering why the stainless steel on the inside)


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ever seen the old guys with the bronze bracelets and the green wrist? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Bendodds360 said:


> Ever seen the old guys with the bronze bracelets and the green wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Patina of the wrist is not a selling point I guess


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This tudor BB Bronzo is lovely


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gee, it's been awhile, back on with the KAV...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

garydusa said:


> Gee, it's been awhile, back on with the KAV...


Talk about coming back with authority! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just came hot hot
Brass body, steel back and bezel


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Not a diver, but my latest bronze acquisition. Starting to age pretty quickly considering it's Aluminum Bronze.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zelos Mako II midnight blue👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The colorful but not objectionable Nitron Racing GMT. Don't let the 49mm spec intimidate you. As demonstrated by Thing T. Thing, my able hand model (no hand job jokes, please!), the lugless design makes it quite wearable and it's lumilicious!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Spam


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Kicking old-school with one of my first Bronzos. Starting over fresh with the patina.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Say hello to my little friend, Tramontana!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Brown dial bronze, Zenton b42














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A super engineer swap to the from Zenton to zoretto




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

The natural patina is coming along nicely. Starting to hit that copper and slightly redish color.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Killer watch and strap combo!

Mine says hey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Oriuolo.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Magrette Waterman ...























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back on the Evo 360 today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Trying an old new strap combo on the Ennebi.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with h2o orca bronze


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome strap on an already awesome timepiece!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Indy today




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Well can't PM anyone cause WUS is broken but I can at least post a bronze watch!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

And a nice one too! 

One day I will have a watch that will fit under a sleeve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> And a nice one too!
> 
> One day I will have a watch that will fit under a sleeve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah sleeves are overrated!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

garydusa said:


> Gee, it's been awhile, back on with the KAV...


Holy Cow
there's bronze...AND THEN THERE'S BRONZE

Whats this sucker weigh?


----------



## Biff99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Mhutch said:


>


truly beautiful.
Not sure if it's against the rules here but...Can I ask you what this set you back?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

So after breaking the crown stem, then destroying the movement, my Dobra Ridwan is back on the wrist. New movement, sanded the hands down, got the stem just perfect, and polished that dome! Booooom... Good as new!

Hey Ben! This is my no sleeves watch. Tried it once and it didn't go to well.   
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> So after breaking the crown stem, then destroying the movement, my Dobra Ridwan is back on the wrist. New movement, sanded the hands down, got the stem just perfect, and polished that dome! Booooom... Good as new!
> 
> Hey Ben! This is my no sleeves watch. Tried it once and it didn't go to well.
> 
> ...


Ha! Even the person standing next to you can't wear sleeves with that around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca bronze / black shark strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful strap


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

MakaveliSK said:


> So after breaking the crown stem, then destroying the movement, my Dobra Ridwan is back on the wrist. New movement, sanded the hands down, got the stem just perfect, and polished that dome! Booooom... Good as new!
> 
> Hey Ben! This is my no sleeves watch. Tried it once and it didn't go to well.
> 
> ...


Dude.... That's the wildest watch I've ever seen.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

..


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Cuervo Y Sobrinos Habana Pirata GMT


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 on La Perla Azzurra with bronze linen thread

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

Why have a bezel when you could just have a giant slab-o-bronze?


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 11thsfgrp (Feb 26, 2016)

I do like bronze, but the patina can really get out of control and look nasty.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

11thsfgrp said:


> I do like bronze, but the patina can really get out of control and look nasty.


Good to know in a bronze thread! I like it kinda "nasty" sometimes. 😉 It sorta matches the dial.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

Best crown ever!


edchys said:


> View attachment 15412242


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

VDB


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome piece

Good i have 2

Regards
George


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

My Ennebi has a new pair of shoes!! Our very own Mott Straps, Solar G-Shocker, made a bad ass baseball glove strap that could matches the watch perfectly!! It's beefy, it's raw, the color matches amazingly, and it is just comfy as hell! Match made in heaven!






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

A team


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice combo !


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

vesire said:


> A team


I know the top two, what's the black one with the sterile dial... that's a beauty!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

thats a copy of ridwan watchmaker handmade watch, a guy did a run of some pieces factory made, no brands


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

my bad, i forget, thats actyally ennebi seimila metri design..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My only bronze at the moment but favorite amongst all the ones I've owned, Oris being close second


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice patina !


----------



## weebergy (Feb 23, 2020)

This is my pretty bronze watch. I love the dial and the 12h bezel, my only issue is the thickness and the weight. A tropical country like Taiwan is great for patina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

3 years of natural patina - a lot of saltwater in the first year but a lot of time in the box the last two years. More patina in the mostly invisible areas.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Amazing patina !


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

*














*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Anonimo


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Life is an odyssey. 
"May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind be always at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face...."


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

There's a distinct lack of Kavs in here... where's Dobra and Graham gone??

Oh well. I'll post mine










Have a great weekend bronze heads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> There's a distinct lack of Kavs in here... where's Dobra and Graham gone??
> 
> Oh well. I'll post mine
> 
> ...


Locked down in quarantine? 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Sunday is Clive's fold day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

konax said:


> Sunday is Clive's fold day


Every day is a fold day, but not with rubber straps ?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


In your extensive collection, this is one of my favorites. 

Heroic18 on a baseball glove strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard AN17 with all natural patina and a beast of a Dobra strap.💪💪💪


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helberg CH1. Unmistakable.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Helberg CH1. Unmistakable.


Oooof

Love this one. Great shots too.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Oooof
> 
> Love this one. Great shots too.


Thanks!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Now I have that Rockwell song stuck in my head.....  I always feel like somebody's watching meeeeeee.... And I have no privacy!! Whoa!! .


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z'ha'dum (Sep 16, 2008)

Tried 'em. Not my style


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Chimera. An epitome of steampunk coolness.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

A little outdoor dining..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Had this a while, interestingly compared to my other bronzo's of similar age or even some younger ones the patina on this one has been quite stubborn in developing. May have to force it.
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca on mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bin79 (Dec 20, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> More h2o orca on mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a mesmerizing dial! 😯


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

bin79 said:


> What a mesmerizing dial! 😯


yes- H2O does a terrific job wit these blue sunburst


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

So the mailman lobbed this over my fence today. When you get a watch you forgot you paid for, it's like getting a free watch. 

This AP Diver homage ain't too shabby either. Actually, I'm impressed.


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 Special Edition with a special edition baseball glove watch strap. It's no coincidence that Dave "Cobra" Parker played for the Oakland A's









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

First bronze here as of 2 days ago. I had a brass years ago that I immediately forced the patina on but I am thinking about letting this patina naturally.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great start, the Sharkdiver is a fantastic watch, congratulations.

They Patina nicely with age no need for boiled egg breakfast.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great start, the Sharkdiver is a fantastic watch, congratulations.
> 
> They Patina nicely with age no need for boiled egg breakfast.


That's great to hear as I love the look on your bronze watches I've been coming across. Isn't yours above with a egg in a bag patina?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dustytriumph said:


> That's great to hear as I love the look on your bronze watches I've been coming across. Isn't yours above with a egg in a bag patina?


No completely natural on this, just normal wear.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is brass, which does Patina but to a different look.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> No completely natural on this, just normal wear.


Thanks.....looks great. I'm leaving mine to do the same. Makes it easier since this one did not show up bright and shiny like my brass one did years ago.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15443787
> 
> 
> This is brass, which does Patina but to a different look.


I had one of these....here's mine....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dustytriumph said:


> I had one of these....here's mine....
> View attachment 15443836


"Had" does that mean you let it go??

As Julia Roberts said in pretty woman

"Big mistake, Huge!!"


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> "Had" does that mean you let it go??
> 
> As Julia Roberts said in pretty woman
> 
> "Big mistake, Huge!!"


Ha ha....  I had to move it even tho I loved the look and the patina I forced. There was too much that just was not right about THAT watch on my wrist. My new bronze one tho is a keeper. It solves all the problems that bothered me about the brass one. I'm liking this one so much it's likely to keep all my other watches of for a month.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Posing Poseidon on a lazy, carefree Saturday.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Kakofonyx said:


> Posing Poseidon on a lazy, carefree Saturday.


Gorgeous watch!! That bubble is insane and just amazing!!

Wearing a Russian tonight smoking a Cuban


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Gorgeous watch!! That bubble is insane and just amazing!!
> 
> Wearing a Russian tonight smoking a Cuban


Thanks! Love the MG dial on that Russian.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

GG Vanguard got some much needed love today.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


>


Over on the Russian forum, there's some collusion afoot to get a special deal on meteorite dial in the bronze zlatoust









Amazing group buy opportunity. The first Russian watch...


(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.) Comrades, we have a chance to get an incredible deal on an amazing and historic diver...made with a meteorite dial. This may be the first in history. Zlatoust 195CHS. We only need a total of 50 pieces for a price of...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b43 on mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LogLip19 (May 11, 2020)

Wow that's great looking. I had not really even looked at the bronze or even considered it until now haha


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More bronze and stainless combos
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchuseekmax (Sep 18, 2020)

I like bronze also, after a normal patina it looks great.


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Arrived today...... Memphis Belle Predator Heritage HM5
































































love it


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I always wonder how they make that vivid green


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Good morning. Mine says hi.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Enera Samurai. A nice melding of classy and casual.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Gave it a bath


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b42 on strapcode super engineer bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 15465915


I love this patina!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally back in the game after spending last couple of months without a bronzo!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

djgallo said:


> View attachment 15467894


Wow! Lost for words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Latest addition (although, I've had it for almost 2 weeks now) and quite liking it.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Zlatoust 145. It's unique and I enjoy wearing this Russian diver.
























Amazing group buy opportunity. The first Russian watch...


(A note from the moderating team: this is not a Watchuseek authorised project.) Comrades, we have a chance to get an incredible deal on an amazing and historic diver...made with a meteorite dial. This may be the first in history. Zlatoust 195CHS. We only need a total of 50 pieces for a price of...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Gman_VI said:


> Zlatoust 145. It's unique and I enjoy wearing this Russian diver.
> View attachment 15469731
> View attachment 15469732
> 
> ...


How big is this one... can't find a 145 on their site. I'm in for a 195 Bronze lefty with a mokume dial. Figure 46mm is plenty big. Not sure I could pull a 53 mm or 60 mm off.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Red PeeKay said:


> How big is this one... can't find a 145 on their site. I'm in for a 195 Bronze lefty with a mokume dial. Figure 46mm is plenty big. Not sure I could pull a 53 mm or 60 mm off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


145 is 46 mm case. I measured it at approx 58mm L2L and approx 57mm case plus crown. The crown is beautiful and massive. Not sure at which site you we're looking, but we have a group buy going on WatchUSeek, link above. If we get to 50 units, manufacturer will give us close to 50% discount. We are close, at about 45 commitments at the moment. I am also planning to get a stainless, with crown at left / 9, with dial made out of real meteorite. Can't wait.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 Special Edition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The ZX-5 is my favorite watch from Zelos. I love the futuristic hour and minute hands (and conversely dislike those fat, blunt ones on their other offerings). The lumed subdials are the sweet cherry on the sundae.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hope your all having a safe and relaxing weekend.

Kav360.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kakofonyx said:


> The ZX-5 is my favorite watch from Zelos. I love the futuristic hour and minute hands (and conversely dislike those fat, blunt ones on their other offerings). The lumed subdials are the sweet cherry on the sundae.


Love the first pic, great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Piotr Chi Thunder,




























hand made


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Love the first pic, great looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Before the beautiful Patina begins ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

New shoes  and glasses  for my Agat.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Newest addition


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inasia699 (May 20, 2018)

Just got back from a polishing.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> New shoes  and glasses  for my Agat.


That slightly over-width strap gives it a really cool look. Also really love that dome.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> New shoes  and glasses  for my Agat.


Strap looks comfy. Spill the beans where'd you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This just arrived, had to perform an exorcism to cast out the speed demons (it was gaining 5 min every 15 min, must have copped a dose of magnetism through customs).

All good now and it's behaving nicely.























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Strap looks comfy. Spill the beans where'd you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! It is pretty damn comfy. I had to make some adjustments, burn the edges a little more, and burn my own holes in the right spot but overall love the strap!! Got it from Dr Phil. Going to have him make me a few more straps over the next few weeks.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

RPaige Speakeasy bronze. Unspeakable beauty and quality.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Lol! It is pretty damn comfy. I had to make some adjustments, burn the edges a little more, and burn my own holes in the right spot but overall love the strap!! Got it from Dr Phil. Going to have him make me a few more straps over the next few weeks.


I had a feeling it was a doctor Phil. Sadly he won't ship to aus... I will just enjoy looking at yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DCTwin (Apr 23, 2018)

My favorites. I probably wear the Helson Stingray (far right) the most. Love them all.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

WARNING: Not Safe For Work! Full Frontal Nudity!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^ that I’ve movement is mesmerising...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> ^^ that I've movement is mesmerising...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze Wave


----------



## Watchuseekmax (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)

53mm





















and 46mm AGAT


----------



## cecil (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Carefully (Feb 13, 2006)

Got my first bronze diver earlier this month:










The color of the case is evolving already.
Am awaiting delivery of a bronze buckle to complete the package...the NATO provided was not for me.
Brad


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

When that dome catches your eye when your driving!


----------



## watchme2u (Aug 11, 2010)

konax said:


> Newest addition


Wow! That's a beautiful watch!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Tipo 01. A 50mm beautiful behemoth.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Result of a trade. Very pleased with this one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That is awesome! What is that?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

bigorangeice said:


> That is awesome! What is that?


H2O Tiburon


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

konax said:


> H2O Tiburon


Thanks, love it


----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

My only bronze to date. This thread may change that.


----------



## Theodrummer (Oct 10, 2020)

Built this bronze piece myself with OEM dial from Mod Mode Watches.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

bigorangeice said:


> My only bronze to date. This thread may change that.
> View attachment 15493332


But what a great one it is.

I just re bought mine as I regretted selling it, and they are now getting collectible from sheer rarity.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

When you see it....

Took me almost a year to notice it. And then I just had to laugh. I'm loving this Ennebi Seimila inspired watch even more because of it. Can you spot it? When you do, you might laugh too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not so good on their Roman numerals eh??


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not so good on their Roman numerals eh??


To be fair, the error is really on me. The dial maker did send me a drawing of it that I approved. He's making a replacement, but I think I'll keep it as is. Good reminder to always have a second pair of eyes for QC.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not so good on their Roman numerals eh??


It's always 13o-clock somewhere...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have a tea break at 13 o’clock!!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> It's always 13o-clock somewhere...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 2020. We're entitled to screw with time as much as it has screwed with us.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Have a tea break at 13 o'clock!!


Or even dinner!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Tiburon earlier today.... Subdued but still with some attitude.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Roses are red, violets are blue..... I'm back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Roses are red, violets are blue..... I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure I believe what I am seeing here. Must be someone hacking his account.    

Feeling a little skully today.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Not sure I believe what I am seeing here. Must be someone hacking his account.
> 
> Feeling a little skully today.


 Call 911 
Beautiful skull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> Roses are red, violets are blue..... I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I thought you may have retired... I saw a few of your watches for sale elsewhere.

Good to have you back mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Ha! I thought you may have retired... I saw a few of your watches for sale elsewhere.
> 
> Good to have you back mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother,
I made a few changes in my collection....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

New pants for the B&R


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


> New pants for the B&R


Great looking strap! Fits the watch perfectly!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Roses are red, violets are blue..... I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where TF you been? What's your excuse?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Where TF you been? What's your excuse?


I had a flu .....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

IWC Big Pilot Heritage with 7 days (168 hours) of power reserve. Why an automatic watch (meaning it has a rotor) needs that many hours of PR defies logic. I think it's an overkill. But then, there are dive watches powered by a tourbillon movement. Aesthetics over functionality.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahh the boys are back.

Graham from invading small countries, Dobra from building aircraft with small plastic cubicles inside!!

Welcome back it’s been lonely without you.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like you have to measure the thickness of that strap in centimeters... perfect match for the Hadal... if you don't have a baseball glove strap...

My Nethuns on not a baseball strap. . On my way to feed the monkey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

New addition to my collection. This teal dial looks gorgeous


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

To celebrate Graham's and Robert's return: 




(and a pic of a chunky bronzo)


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

knightRider said:


> .


That is a great looking watch and the strap is the cherry on top!! Mind me asking where the strap is from Knight?

Rocking the Ennebi today.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

I'd like to remove the patina of my bronze Thunder as it bacame green on the sides of the case, due to sweating during summer. And then, experiment to achieve a more brownish color. What is the best method to clean it without damaging the seals ? Brasso, toothpaste, lemon juice ,carbonated beverage, ketchup ?


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

boutsk said:


> I'd like to remove the patina of my bronze Thunder as it bacame green on the sides of the case, due to sweating during summer. And then, experiment to achieve a more brownish color. What is the best method to clean it without damaging the seals ? Brasso, toothpaste, lemon juice ,carbonated beverage, ketchup ?


Lemon juice is the most recommended in my experience. It's lume safe, gently removes the patina, and doesn't seem to have any negative effects.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

boutsk said:


> I'd like to remove the patina of my bronze Thunder as it bacame green on the sides of the case, due to sweating during summer. And then, experiment to achieve a more brownish color. What is the best method to clean it without damaging the seals ? Brasso, toothpaste, lemon juice ,carbonated beverage, ketchup ?


I have also used a combination of Baking Soda and Lemon Juice which I can attest great results and also safe for the watch and not abrasive at all. Plenty of videos out there also in case you need directions but its pretty straightforward.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

MoVas Diver IV. The square titanium crown is distinctive.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> MoVas Diver IV. The square titanium crown is distinctive.


Love this one!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Superdome Helberg CH6


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Love this one!


Thanks.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> That is a great looking watch and the strap is the cherry on top!! Mind me asking where the strap is from Knight?
> 
> Rocking the Ennebi today.


Thanks. Think that's havestone. Check the spelling. It's a Uk luxury strap maker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub GL0174


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Little bit of bronze. Hell the buckle buckle is bigger than some watches. Lol


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Little bit of bronze. Hell he buckle buckle is bigger than some watches. Lol


Great buckles..... just received 2 x 26mm Rolkos from Russia last week, they are GORGEOUS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60 ...38mm























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


You know I have not bought one yet, but I might soon. The part I do not like is when folks want to pre age their watches too soon using eggs etc, I like the bronze look just the way it is. Maybe oneday I will pull the trigger. Please enjoy your collection, its lovely!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

djgallo said:


> View attachment 15512340


Awesome! One of my grails


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

A bronze in the Berkshires:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nomadic
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontus Kraken holds its own just fine against the big boys.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

That burgundy dial with a purple heart backdrop 💜 All I need is a glass of red wine to complete the combo!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

My turn today! Love this thing.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk

Admin edit, as a reminder: _8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JMFrost said:


> My turn today! Love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous dial!!

Never seen one like that baby.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

JMFrost said:


> My turn today! Love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Grimsmo set you have there!!

GG tonight


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Piotr Ch custom handmade
















Admin edit, as a reminder: _8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

"Clive fold"


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Gman_VI said:


> Piotr Ch custom handmade
> View attachment 15516953
> View attachment 15516954
> View attachment 15516955
> View attachment 15516957


Awesome Piotr Thunder! Not sure about the sidearm though. Best check the rules about what you can/can't include. Used to be not allowed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Just hope you won't ban my pictures because of my cigar cutter.... it's holstered...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Mictofo today


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


Absolutely beautiful, nicely done


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Ok THIS is my favorite... until you post another one... but until then....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> Ok THIS is my favorite... until you post another one... but until then....


All Hadals are pretty great:


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> All Hadals are pretty great:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> All Hadals are pretty great:


Wow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> All Hadals are pretty great:


Hoarder!!

Let some others have one occasionally!!


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Fabulous dial!!
> 
> Never seen one like that baby.


Thanks man! Neither had I, and I'd been after a stone dial for quite a while.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

MakaveliSK said:


> Nice Grimsmo set you have there!!
> 
> GG tonight


Thanks man! Forgot about the knife rules on the forum 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Another bronze though not a diver today.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

JMFrost said:


> Another bronze though not a diver today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! The elaborate crown guard and pusher are the pièce de résistance of this watch. Don't hide them.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Anonimo Polluce 455 Magnum. They don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Just got my first one today...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

New shoes, shame they don't have bronze hardware.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Real meteorite dial


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Nethuns bright and early.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today *Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*

*


  




*


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Thunder


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

MakaveliSK said:


> Thunder


That's Graham level patina!!  All natural or do you have his special sauce recipe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

My watch of the day...

Gore.... 
Horror.... 
Terror.... 

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton n42 bronze on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18 Special Edition 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> That's Graham level patina!!  All natural or do you have his special sauce recipe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Neil. Nothing too crazy. A few drops of LOS in water, a closely observered bath in that mixture, and then a ton of rubbing and polishing with a Goddard's polishing cloth.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All weekend with zenton























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kid threw in her first bronze watch for access to the thread. Wife not as amused. Guess it's harder to explain green wrist at 7.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Christopher Ward c60 trident. Something mainstream after yesterday's mayhem.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice one^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Bangla brass


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

Just arrived, Helson SD42 brass


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

That blue jade looks great


----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

3-1-1 said:


> That blue jade looks great


Thanks!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

bigorangeice said:


> Just arrived, Helson SD42 brass
> View attachment 15530203


Beautiful Dial! It seems to have a nice 3D effect. The markers seem to be floating. Congratulations!


----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

c3p0 said:


> Beautiful Dial! It seems to have a nice 3D effect. The markers seem to be floating. Congratulations!


Thanks! It's not the type of dial that I would normally wear but I thought I'd try something different and I'm really liking it!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bubble boy today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


This an earlier Kav where you added your own screw bars?

Patina looks thick and gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> This an earlier Kav where you added your own screw bars?
> 
> Patina looks thick and gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, Hadal 6k that came with those bars. You can tell newer Kavs from older ones by the movement anchor screws on the dials.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

San Martin 62Mas.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Regards
George


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Watch, stog, cup of joe, on a gorgeous evening. What more can you ask for!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vintage VDB 2017. That was a good year!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Half bronze but..










Regards
George


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton bronze on polished stainless
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... the perfection man


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunburst Brown dial/bronze head addiction combined with polished stainless









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Franck Muller Vanguard.....


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Still one of my favorite Bronzos


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann evo 360, again. 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

****!....... I'm a little bit late on this thread 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

konax said:


>


Now that's a gorgeous picture 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Somebody said today is "Tourbillon Thursday". Maybe I heard wrong?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice; you guys square now? It'd be nice to be able to wear a Rolko on my Dobras without having to write up an after-action report on it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice; you guys square now? It'd be nice to be able to wear a Rolko on my Dobras without having to write up an after-action report on it.



We get along well.... don't know what he thinks about selling my straps with his buckles but WTF, I payed full price for them.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

A









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Still on yesterday, so still wearing this brass bastard (also known as "Petram bronze")


I know this is an old post, but this thing started growing on me... Can you share more information about the quality and size (width, lug2lug and thickness) ? The 55-56mm lug2lug of my Thunder are just enough for my wrist, but the lugs are straight, I think I can handle a little more if they are curved... I only know that it is Petram handmade so I have to wait for a new one...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> I know this is an old post, but this thing started growing on me... Can you share more ...
> 
> I only know that it is Petram handmade so I have to wait for a new one...


There isn't much Petram there anymore. That's a new dial (original peeled), hands, movement (original died after case leaked) , caseback (original rusted), crown tube (original cracked), and case screws on the bezel (originals stripped). The crystal you see in those pics cracked in half, so it now has sapphire. I posted a current pic of it last week:








Dobra had it custom made and later gifted it to me... one of my favorite watches because of that. I fixed it up and was wearing it many months back when I disappeared for a bit.

So, stick with Thunder since friends don't let friends Petram. I'm sure Piotr would make you something much better at a quarter of the price. It's 61mm lug to lug and wears like a Bruno.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Wow, long story !! It is very impressive thought, too bad that the quality wasn't as good enough. Btw, it looks better on the flat crystal. 
Probably I'll stick with Piotr... Just, I was looking for something bulkier.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15547961
> View attachment 15547962


Welcome back fellow Brit.

Next time you're gonna go AWOL get your mum to write me a note!!


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

After "aging" my Hammerhead in a salt/distilled white vinegar/water solution for 12 hours or so..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's Saturday night, we're all locked up and the wife is watching crap on the tele.

Not much else to do but drink scotch and look at watches........


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

She's baaaack! My temperamental Medusa is in rotation again. Such a diva!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Welcome back fellow Brit.
> 
> Next time you're gonna go AWOL get your mum to write me a note!!
> [/QUO





bigclive2011 said:


> Welcome back fellow Brit.
> 
> Next time you're gonna go AWOL get your mum to write me a note!!


Thanks for the welcome Clive, much appriciated mate
Cheers


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronze Anonimo














day


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Helson


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Strap swap, loving it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> There isn't much Petram there anymore. That's a new dial (original peeled), hands, movement (original died after case leaked) , caseback (original rusted), crown tube (original cracked), and case screws on the bezel (originals stripped). The crystal you see in those pics cracked in half, so it now has sapphire. I posted a current pic of it last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay tuned cause im in the saga again 
Returned one for case redoing anf payed for a second one built

And here i am standing with fake trackings and fake promises again, but hope not lost yet

And few more guys like me, stay back from Petram


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Stay tuned cause im in the saga again
> Returned one for case redoing anf payed for a second one built
> 
> And here i am standing with fake trackings and fake promises again, but hope not lost yet
> ...


I get it... many of us have fallen for the trap. If you guys insist on Petram'ing, use PayPal and file the claim the minute the tracking number fails.

Sorry G, let me know if you need any help on it.

Still got the direct line to the Rigspolitiet which has jurisdiction on that island.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

vesire said:


> Stay tuned cause im in the saga again
> Returned one for case redoing anf payed for a second one built
> 
> And here i am standing with fake trackings and fake promises again, but hope not lost yet
> ...


Fake tracking numbers ??? Can' t he just say that he is busy and the project will take more time ? Did you pay in advance ? I really like his work (your watch with the white dial is amazing!), plus he is located in Europe...


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Fake tracking numbers ??? Can' t he just say that he is busy and the project will take more time ? Did you pay in advance ? I really like his work (your watch with the white dial is amazing!), plus he is located in Europe...


Well seems like thats the problem he says is ready buys a label and dont ship for months
Just stops reply or gives some explanation and so on... ive played that game
The white dial is not mine anymore, but im waiting a real Kev trigger these days


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


>


Not a diver but a magnificent bronze pilot


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Well seems like thats the problem he says is ready buys a label and dont ship for months
> Just stops reply or gives some explanation and so on... ive played that game
> The white dial is not mine anymore, but im waiting a real Kev trigger these days


You won't regret it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combat_vet (Nov 12, 2016)

I love bronze more than gold watches. Much more elite imo


----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15547961
> View attachment 15547962


That is beautiful. Great patina


----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

Helson


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


Beautiful!


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

JagSagaz said:


> Not a diver but a magnificent bronze pilot


Thanks. The sub forum has been quite indulgent of my non-divers postings. I probably shouldn't take that for granted. Just can't help being an all-bronze watches addict.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Thanks. The sub forum has been quite indulgent of my non-divers postings. I probably shouldn't take that for granted. Just can't help being an all-bronze watches addict.


So am I


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More zenton b42 with stainless bandoleer from strapcode























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontvs Marino. My resistance was futile. It's quite a beauty and a worthy addition to any Pontvs/Fonderia Navale collection.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Pontvs Marino. My resistance was futile. It's quite a beauty and a worthy addition to any Pontvs/Fonderia Navale collection.


Great collection!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Patina on the Prometheus has got really dark & shiny


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Great collection!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


That looks like a Bell and Ross that has been to the gym and eaten lots of those "Special cornflakes"


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Maranez Bangla brass, or as l like to call it, the gateway drug to bronze addiction.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Brewery hopping before Turkeyday.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


Yep, that's the one that hits the " you bloody beauty "
every time..
Looks as solid as a brick S...house!
Pearler G

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)

I love some bronze/brass!!


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

The one I wore yesterday side to side with the one I am wearing today









On my wrist


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Hopefully soon


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

My freckled DeltaT Al-Bronze probably will not win any beauty contest, but I believe those spots add character. This watch has seen things!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Hopefully soon


Soon coud mean a couple of years...... *****, brother..... buy a real watch
One that you could actually take a shower without having to worry about getting vapours inside the watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

vesire said:


> Hopefully soon


Hopefully, one day I will get a reply from him (email, contact form, facebook, instagram...) ?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Hopefully, one day I will get a reply from him (email, contact form, facebook, instagram...) ?


I spoke with them this morning... they now have a waiting list just to respond to order requests. The price is starting to reflect that as well. Ordered another - at least a year.

That's gonna be a great Trigger, George!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> I spoke with them this morning... they've now have a waiting list just to respond to order requests. The price is starting to reflect that as well. Ordered another - at least a year.
> 
> That's gonna be a great Trigger, George!


The wait list to respond to emails must be around 5 months. And counting...

Hope yours shows up soon versire. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.

What model is that one...?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> The wait list to respond to emails must be around 5 months. And counting...
> 
> Hope yours shows up soon versire. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Trigger next to some quartz cases, next to some retaining rings... looks like he's pumping them out again.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Pics!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Are we talking about Petram or Kaventsmann???? I'm a little bit confused.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Bendodds360 said:


> The wait list to respond to emails must be around 5 months. And counting...
> 
> Hope yours shows up soon versire. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Well, hope never dies.....


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Dobra said:


> Are we talking about Petram or Kaventsmann???? I'm a little bit confused.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kaventsmann. Petram is fast when responding. I haven't try to order though....


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes thats Kev
Ordered october, petram is now not fast in responding nor shipping 

Its a trigger like i always wanted

Graham has like that model, first series i think with PO hands , greenish dial
Just i asked crown at 4 h not 10


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Yes thats Kev
> Ordered october, petram is now not fast in responding nor shipping
> 
> Its a trigger like i always wanted
> ...


I'm really excited for you

Hopefully mikes back at full speed and you get it quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Anonimo


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Soon coud mean a couple of years...... *****, brother..... buy a real watch
> One that you could actually take a shower without having to worry about getting vapours inside the watch.
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you mention that Dobra,

Not to derail the pic thread but I remember a couple of years ago when I first purchased a Triggerfish put it on my wrist the moment I got home, washed my hands and that sucker had condensation under the dial. Sent it back to Germany waited a few months got it back. On wrist for about 2 weeks and the second hand stopped  back to Germany again, another month or two and I get it back. I think out of the 4 months or so I owned that watch I got to wear it for maybe a few weeks. 
I had to let that one sail off into the sunset out of fear of another failure.

Always bummed me out cause I loved that watch.

Sent from my SM-F916W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

outsnowboarding said:


> Funny you mention that Dobra,
> 
> Not to derail the pic thread but I remember a couple of years ago when I first purchased a Triggerfish put it on my wrist the moment I got home, washed my hands and that sucker had condensation under the dial. Sent it back to Germany waited a few months got it back. On wrist for about 2 weeks and the second hand stopped  back to Germany again, another month or two and I get it back. I think out of the 4 months or so I owned that watch I got to wear it for maybe a few weeks.
> I had to let that one sail off into the sunset out of fear of another failure.
> ...



I thought Vesire's trying to purchase another Petram. 
I've heard a couple of people on Facebook complaining about Kaventsmann too. I had 2 of them and now I only have one and never had any issues but I guess is a matter of "luck" to have a bad Kaventsmann.... 
Even russian tanks get broken once in a while....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

No im not trying
I have bought not only one but 2 Petrams, im just awaiting shipment  know how it is

And yes that a Kev been made for me
I may be slow but gaining finaly a kev or 2 will see, hope is made well
I see is fed with milk to grow strong


----------



## Sota0003 (Apr 22, 2020)

Been lurking for a while but been in the game a long time in other groups. Here's my bronze joints and one copper. Looking to sell the copper once I get my street cred up in numbers lol. Enjoy

56500B01-A6BC-4CBF-AB0B-CBABE04AEE4B by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

3BE2090E-6CC7-4456-BFB6-D81A2F45F502 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

9F11E0CD-B764-4B8D-A5EC-CC1ECC2BE214 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

EBEBB152-0A21-4E47-AE86-BA8421ECFDEF by Brad Sotak, on Flickr


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> No im not trying
> I have bought not only one but 2 Petrams, im just awaiting shipment  know how it is
> 
> And yes that a Kev been made for me
> ...


It's gonna be very strong... also's going to have the upgraded retainer in it - gonna be a great one, George!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sota0003 said:


> Been lurking for a while but been in the game a long time in other groups. Here's my bronze joints and one copper. Looking to sell the copper once I get my street cred up in numbers lol. Enjoy
> 
> 56500B01-A6BC-4CBF-AB0B-CBABE04AEE4B by Brad Sotak, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Bought any VDBs lately?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sota0003 (Apr 22, 2020)

DUDE!!! Yours arrived several months later beat to hell. I sold it due to bad juju. Man, Ben, we gotta tell the story but not sure it’ll translate here. The twin I have now was a trade for the same as “ours.” Everyone....it was a whirlwind saga and luckily we both kept our cash. Ben, it was truly a pleasure working with you. I’ll try to plug in more here after the holidays. For those of you that don’t know him....top flight brother 360


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sota0003 said:


> DUDE!!! Yours arrived several months later beat to hell. I sold it due to bad juju. Man, Ben, we gotta tell the story but not sure it'll translate here. The twin I have now was a trade for the same as "ours." Everyone....it was a whirlwind saga and luckily we both kept our cash. Ben, it was truly a pleasure working with you. I'll try to plug in more here after the holidays. For those of you that don't know him....top flight brother 360


It translates just fine. Nah, you don't need to plug in... we're good. We know where to find you if we need you.

We know he's "top flight", which is why we don't like people trying to rip him off.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I didn't have to wait when I bought this one... petram, Kavetsmann ... Rather give my money to charity then do business like that. Sorry guys. I like looking at yours but not for me.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Cracked dial is by design. The raw leather straps compliment the overall rustic beauty.


----------



## Sota0003 (Apr 22, 2020)

USMC0321 said:


> It translates just fine. Nah, you don't need to plug in... we're good. We know where to find you if we need you.
> 
> We know he's "top flight", which is why we don't like people trying to rip him off.


Rip him off?


----------



## H.Mulligan (Jul 15, 2018)

heyBJK said:


>


That's a good looking watch!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Thunder!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's one of mine...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Here's one of mine...
> 
> View attachment 15573288


One of the best... I waited for them to come out with something larger; should've jumped when I had the chance.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Here's one of mine...
> 
> View attachment 15573288


Better check your mirrors.... Black Beard is chasing you....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Better check your mirrors.... Black Beard is chasing you....


It's was an appropriate guidon since we were spending the week on Portsmouth Island, a few miles from where Queen Anne's Revenge was sunk.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> It's was an appropriate guidon since we were spending the week on Portsmouth Island, a few miles from where Queen Anne's Revenge was sunk.
> 
> View attachment 15573634


We ever all get together..straight up Double Island Point up to Fraser Island...
That Island looks pretty cool too for a few frosties!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> We ever all get together..straight up Double Island Point up to Fraser Island...
> That Island looks pretty cool too for a few frosties!!


Unlike Double Island Point we have to use a Ferryboat to get to Portsmouth. I usually go with two dozen other Rover enthusiasts (several are fellow Countrymen of yours), so there's never a shortage of frosty adult beverages.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like you all are up for a rippa of a trip mate!
Nothing like a good run up the beach and a fish over the coals..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Preppy Bronze.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> It's was an appropriate guidon since we were spending the week on Portsmouth Island, a few miles from where Queen Anne's Revenge was sunk.
> 
> View attachment 15573634


Great view, I love the Land Rover 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an Erikas strap? Great colour combo.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Great looking watch. What brand is it?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Ugly watch..... pfffff

Here's a real beast.... For your information, it's a one of a kind Kaventsmann Acanthurus....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, let's all hand-in our Man Cards. We're not winning any man-points with this guy around. Lol.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Well, let's all hand-in our Man Cards. We're not winning any man-points with this guy around. Lol.





brandon\ said:


> Well, let's all hand-in our Man Cards. We're not winning any man-points with this guy around. Lol.


Many have tried.......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Is that an Erikas strap? Great colour combo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a Bronze Marine Nationale Strap from Cheapestnatostraps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Damn G... how do any of your other watches get any wrist time?? Killer strap too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Hey whats that model, please do more pics
Its crazy good one


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Hey whats that model, please do more pics
> Its crazy good one


It's a one-off; 562... even though it actually has an Omega 565 in it.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I like the case a lot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Many have tried.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh.... needs a bigger crown


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


I love this one. I wish I could get one!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

JagSagaz said:


> I love this one. I wish I could get one!


Are they sold out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Are they sold out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, only SS blood and thunder white bezel models or the skull dial. Bronzo all gone!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kraken


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Neminus Xtreme LE.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## WildAtlantic (Dec 2, 2020)

Luminated said:


> Yeah it's an addiction that we all seem to have ....BAD!!! And I don't see it stopping any time soon. lol


Awesome collection, what is the first watch?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Certifiedwest (May 25, 2018)

Kakofonyx said:


> The colorful but not objectionable Nitron Racing GMT. Don't let the 49mm spec intimidate you. As demonstrated by Thing T. Thing, my able hand model (no hand job jokes, please!), the lugless design makes it quite wearable and it's lumilicious!


 just bought me one of these today....cant wait to get it!


----------



## Certifiedwest (May 25, 2018)

Nitron Bronzo


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## viperx71111 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have two Zelos myself.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

That's a serious one.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Zelos day


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

MakaveliSK said:


>


What a crisp dial!


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Bronze Collection. Can't remember where I bought the blue strap. If anyone recognizes it, please let me know, as I'd like to see if more colors are available as it is very comfortable.


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Zelos day
> View attachment 15582643


Super! Cannot add patina to mine...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

mbarmbar said:


> Super! Cannot add patina to mine...


I live in the South so sweat and condensation are a regular occurence. My bronze Swordfish is natural but the Hammerhead II had some help


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Stripped about 1 year's worth of patina. It now looks like rose gold. I'm finding that, on this watch, 5 to 10 months is the sweet spot. I don't like it when green starts to appear.










Here is the toasty sweet spot for comarison:


















And here is where it starts to get out of control:










Maybe next time I'll just try to remove the green parts somehow.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf....


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Jeff Pesos said:


> View attachment 15582223
> View attachment 15582224


I wish they will make this one in 39-40mm. Geat design.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

aw17 said:


> I wish they will make this one in 39-40mm. Geat design.


It's a chunky beast for sure but the Hammerhead wears a lot smaller than it's diameter would suggest. If you can get around it's thickness, it wears more like a 40-41mm watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf....


That's gorgeous


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15583945


Perfect. Glad you kept that one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Perfect. Glad you kept that one.


Yeah, doesn't get a lot of wear post Bronzo, but when I do put it on I realise why I bought it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


Nice Neckyzips


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Italian Police diver


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15583945


Me likey. Love Schofield

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Italian Police diver


Thats a beaut..another pearler Knighty..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a beaut..another pearler Knighty..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starting to really suffer now between all the rippas posted up!!..Ben's on it for me and I'll soon hopefully sort out one bloody good bronze...
Your in the "Chair" G....right in the chair I hope..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your Yema going okay mate with QC..I've been reading a few not too pleased on DWF on WUS..?
Tks Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Vintage VDB Chronograph Timer on a Peter Gunny canvas strap:


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Nethuns Lava Bronze with Damascus steel dial.
Custom bezel with 18k gold insert at 12 o'clock.😊


----------



## gelatomancer (May 3, 2019)

Raven Trekker Bronze


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steinhart Apollon....


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mouth watering watches in this thread!
I have this bargain coming in... My 1st bronze!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## gunnerjohn (Jul 26, 2009)

I might have an addiction


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a wonderful Sunday









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

gunnerjohn said:


> I might have an addiction
> View attachment 15596476


Wow awesome collection. What is the bright orange one in the upper left?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Mictofo Decennale...


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

gunnerjohn said:


> I might have an addiction
> View attachment 15596476


Nah, you're just gettin' started grasshopper! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

gunnerjohn said:


> I might have an addiction
> View attachment 15596476


WOW. Grat collection


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Tons of great bronze divers here 👏👏👏
I really liked the previous gen Christopher Ward bronze diver.








(Not my pic)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TMD Industries DW-201 Mark 1. Scrambled for the last bit of sunset for this hasty shoot.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Cheapie, but so much fun.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My Triggerfish.....










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> My Triggerfish.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harkens back to the first Trigger set ups. Is it old old or new old?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Something new!? Looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gift from G..... He felt sorry that I'll turn 40 this year so he wanted to take the pain away..... . 
It's from the first batch, 2013 I believe???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dobra said:


> Gift from G..... He felt sorry that I'll turn 40 this year so he wanted to take the pain away..... .
> It's from the first batch, 2013 I believe???
> 
> 
> ...


The unobtainable, rarer than rare first run. Excellent color choice!! I knew you'd come up with something amazing for it. It used to live on the Rolko green horse - you got that beat.










Here it was new, when we were all waiting on this "bombproof" watch:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> The unobtainable, rarer than rare first run. Excellent color choice!! I knew you'd come up with something amazing for it. It used to live on the Rolko green horse - you got that beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it beat? He smashed it. Dobra is on another level. That pink one on the Pam. And now this green monster. Wow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> The unobtainable, rarer than rare first run. Excellent color choice!! I knew you'd come up with something amazing for it. It used to live on the Rolko green horse - you got that beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got an ammo case full of them along with some Chuck Norris tears and hen's teeth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> You got an ammo case full of them along with some Chuck Norris tears and hen's teeth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, just the one. Gonna have to wrangle my last bronze Trigger from FR- he'll be upset, but I'll just blame Dobra.

Watch for a guy in a ghillie suit throwing kettlebells, Robert. He prefers fashionable over tactical so you may see him coming.








Oh, and he'll be wearing a Deep Blue... ugh.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Got it beat? He smashed it. Dobra is on another level. That pink one on the Pam. And now this green monster. Wow...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 my wife says i have Multiple Personality Disorder..... she knows me better.
Now green.... now pink...... but I'm not worried, as long as it matches my high heels....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> The unobtainable, rarer than rare first run. Excellent color choice!! I knew you'd come up with something amazing for it. It used to live on the Rolko green horse - you got that beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try to Field Strip it again like in those pictures.... if I can't put it back together, I'll just send you a FedEx tracking number ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Nope, just the one. Gonna have to wrangle my last bronze Trigger from FR- he'll be upset, but I'll just blame Dobra.
> 
> Watch for a guy in a ghillie suit throwing kettlebells, Robert. He prefers fashionable over tactical so you may see him coming.
> 
> ...


 it'll be hard to miss him in this suit...
Blame me....... and no worries, I know how to dodge kettlebells 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub Bronze GL0174:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


How's "the Meg" aka #300 on the wrist? Looks great on that Trigger. Can't say that I've seen many grey dialed Triggers... unless my blue-green colorblind eyes have betrayed me again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> How's "the Meg" aka #300 on the wrist? Looks great on that Trigger. Can't say that I've seen many grey dialed Triggers... unless my blue-green colorblind eyes have betrayed me again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very comfortable; actually one of his most comfortable out of the box.

Nope, you nailed it - grey cerakote dial. Putting another 2892 in it now and may add bronze hands instead. We'll see where the beer takes me.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Ain't a Diver,...Ain't a Cigar...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

2020 will definitely go down in history as an Annus Horribilis. Good friends I've had, good friends I've lost. I take comfort in my Annus Mirabilis...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> 2020 will definitely go down in history as an Annus Horribilis. Good friends I've had, good friends I've lost. I take comfort in my Annus Mirabilis...


Interesting looking piece. What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Interesting looking piece. What is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's one of my first handmade watches by Ridwan. As a Gen Xer, it's virtually impossible to find a birth year bronze watch, so I made myself one. The side plate translates as "1966 - A remarkable or auspicious year."

And in case you're wondering, yes, it's heavy like a Chevy but wears quite comfortably.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

knightRider said:


> .


Nice Vintage VDB bronze.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

watchmandragon said:


> Nice Vintage VDB bronze.


Thanks, quite expensive but worth it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

knightRider said:


> Thanks, quite expensive but worth it..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 4 bronze Vintage VDB's of which all of them are great watchs.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

watchmandragon said:


> I have 4 bronze Vintage VDB's of which all of them are great watchs.


Please post them. Love to see them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

knightRider said:


> Please post them. Love to see them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted a picture of the bronze VDB chronograph to this thread.

I also created a new thread for pictures of VDB watches, I will search for it and post to this thread so you can post a picture of your VDB to it. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

knightRider said:


> Please post them. Love to see them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below is the WUS link for Vintage VDB watch pictures that I posted a few weeks ago.









Post a Picture of Your Vintage VDB


I don't know if someone else started a similar thread. I did a search and could not find a recent one. Below is a picture of my Vintage VDB. Took awhile to get use to is as all of my previous Vintage VDB were bronze.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Getting ready.....
> What I'm missing is some Macarons.....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Mokume Gane 6000m


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seasons greetings bronze heads. Let’s hope next year gives Covid a kicking in


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Happy Christmas to my bronzo buddies


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Bronze breakfast


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH6 Superdome on Canvas


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Some crowns @ 2 o'clock....


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Great collection and photography!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Back on Dobra #71


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JagSagaz said:


> Bronze breakfast


Plus one asleep!.top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


Like that one Knighty...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Like that one Knighty...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks. Definitely a grail in the bronze world..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Sunny


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Epsilo1618 (Dec 29, 2020)

.


----------



## DCTwin (Apr 23, 2018)

Kakofonyx said:


> 2020 will definitely go down in history as an Annus Horribilis. Good friends I've had, good friends I've lost. I take comfort in my Annus Mirabilis...


I'm glad you spelled Annus with two "n's."


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Well here it is, finally
Wish has been care to be made bit more good
But thats it, bronze trigger










Regards
George


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


> Well here it is, finally
> Wish has been care to be made bit more good
> But thats it, bronze trigger
> 
> ...


Looking good! How do you find the shape and size on your wrist?

What do you mean "a bit more good" it looks pretty good to me love the hands too. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Size is perfect
Small dings though and dial has flaws on it, lume apply is very bad, also on the hands, logo print is not good aswell
Thats a thrill killer but i try manage










Regards
George


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Size is perfect
> Small dings though and dial has flaws on it, lume apply is very bad, also on the hands, logo print is not good aswell


... that's every Kav - Seriously, every one. All
of them look very raw when you get them.

I usually have to file off sharp edges and almost always lume them myself. The blob stuff is just how he does it and Pad print over cerakote never goes well.

Ben can attest, no one has gotten a new Kav and been amazed. Once it gets a bit of patina the dings and other marks will mellow out... you'll see. You guys are used to seeing some of mine after I've worked on them a bit, that's all. I bet you'll have that thing looking perfect in no time. Looks good on you George and I love the color.

Hated this one when I got it. Baking soda rubdown will get the machining marks to dissipate


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep. Mine could have been used to signal planes onto the air strip, it was that bright!

A few weeks on the wrist, a few swims, it’s a completely different watch. 

I think it will be one of your favourites in Week or two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Plus, Robert and I are known to use a little bit of filter on our Kav pics








Just a little though...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

No filters here... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Avo said:


> Great collection and photography!


You didn't quote my post but I suspect the compliment was so directed. Thanks!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

DCTwin said:


> I'm glad you spelled Annus with two "n's."


You and me both! I pointedly made sure the watchmaker was aware that a misspelling would be disastrous.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Erredibi's one of a kind bronze Flottante dubbed "Sinkante". Made from an innovative combination of CuSn12 bronze, Ergal 7075 and Grade 5 Titanium to achieve a robust, yet light as feather case.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

garydusa said:


> A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


Ahh. Delimex. The finest rolled tacos.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

garydusa said:


> A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


smoke em if you got em


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


>


Ted Su dive strap!? That's like putting lipstick on a p... Petram!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

garydusa said:


> A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


Lol! Funny parody of USMC and others.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Happy New Year Bronzeheads!!!!

Will be smoking them.  









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

MakaveliSK said:


> Happy New Year Bronzeheads!!!!
> 
> Will be smoking them.
> 
> ...


All of them...? one after another? Yer gunna be sick..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Merry new year to all my adoring fans.

May 2021 be slightly less fecking awful.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Aimez-vous ma nouvelle montre tourbillon?

Hey, if Hilary (aka Hilaria) Baldwin can successfully fake a Spanish heritage, I sure can a French one! 

Please enjoy photos of this incredible beauty crafted by Ridwan, the Picasso of handmade watchmaking. 









































Yeah, that's a deliberate middle finger salute to the past year.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Heroic18- back in sunny Chicago

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hydra









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Third watch of the day! Had to fit this new strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

garydusa said:


> HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


Bloody Hell....has it its own solar system Gary?
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Well... copper


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Zelos Hammerhead I bronze meteorite


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


What is that model, don't think I've seen that before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Well... copper


And Sir, this model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

USMC0321 said:


>


I always have to shout out Blue Dog Straps when I see one. Top notch straps and top notch fella.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What is that model, don't think I've seen that before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Knight! The bronze is just an unlabeled San Martin... 44mm. A lot of watch for the money though.

The copper is actually one of Piotr's. It was the first he put sapphire and a 2824 in... think he's done a few since.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

JagSagaz said:


> Zelos Hammerhead I bronze meteorite


We also need to see the background more clearly


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I always have to shout out Blue Dog Straps when I see one. Top notch straps and top notch fella.


Thanks! Yellow Dog... I think Blue Dog makes canine harnesses... totally agree with you though. Great straps/guy.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> I always have to shout out Blue Dog Straps when I see one. Top notch straps and top notch fella.


Do you have a link? Googled and came up short. TIA.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Do you have a link? Googled and came up short. TIA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yellow Dog Watch Straps... unless you want a harness for your dog.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

What are his dog straps like? My hound need something in a single pass three ring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> What are his dog straps like? My hound need something in a single pass three ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'd vouch for them .

But if you're looking for that brass PVD ring, you're gonna need to shoot off some emails and see if you can get a Blue Dog / Yellow Dog collaboration project to happen.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

The turd always knows which way the wind is blowing


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks Knight! The bronze is just an unlabeled San Martin... 44mm. A lot of watch for the money though.
> 
> The copper is actually one of Piotr's. It was the first he put sapphire and a 2824 in... think he's done a few since.


Seems the Sam is sold out, unless you know of a supplier?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Seems the Sam is sold out, unless you know of a supplier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


twaf4469 is the seller. He'll restock... they sold out a couple times before I got one... although I settled for the blue dial.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> twaf4469 is the seller. He'll restock... they sold out a couple times before I got one... although I settled for the blue dial.


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Is anyone else suddenly having the same problem I do posting photos with crapatalk?

I select post to a thread, find the photo I want to post on my phone, pick it, pick medium quality as I don't subscribe.... it thinks and states it's uploading and then tells me the upload has failed. I reselect, do all of the above and it works. It seems my first upload after opening the app always fails and all the rest thereafter work... strange. Been happening for a month or so now. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Is anyone else suddenly having the same problem I do posting photos with crapatalk?
> 
> I select post to a thread, find the photo I want to post on my phone, pick it, pick medium quality as I don't subscribe.... it thinks and states it's uploading and then tells me the upload has failed. I reselect, do all of the above and it works. It seems my first upload after opening the app always fails and all the rest thereafter work... strange. Been happening for a month or so now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yep. Been happening to me for a long time. Puts me off posting pics.

The first one never works and you need to start the whole process again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Some Glycine Bronze... Better sized for my wrist ..42mm in diameter and relatively low profile ...tried some straps in order to give them a new look !

One thing bothers me a lot with bronze watch is to match hardware ... it's hard to find bronze buckle in less than 22mm. Natos and zulus with bronze hardware become also rare ...

Do you believe that this brown dial Glycine came with a rose gold buckle ...!?!?!?! I contacted Glycine about that; they refuse to admit that is a non sens marketing choice ...the green one came with a bronze buckle... So why !?!?! Fortunately, the sell me one (but still traveling from Switzerland to Canada since November 17th..).






























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)

not bronze but with brown dial  Vratislavia Conceptum - Klingert 1797 "Caribbean"


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Christopher Ward 43mm...























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zoretto Indy....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Don’t believe I’ve seen that one^^ 

Love the splash of red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Don't believe I've seen that one^^
> 
> Love the splash of red.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have, just spread across a couple watches.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr Thin is all smiles when asked "do you have any 24mm straps?"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

BobWellson's 10th year anniversary Limited Edition. Obviously a vigorous nod to Panerai styling. I'm all for any reason to buy another watch, but seriously, this is a nice, beautiful collectible.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am a big fan of brown US alligator for straps, really top quality, it matches perfectly with any bronze watches


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Shark


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Some Bronze reflection for this weekend...


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze #2 and very recent addition.

The 2893 is running +2 sec/day, which is chuffing marvelous as far as I'm concerned. Doesn't wear as big as I thought it would.
Haven't made my mind up about the blue of the dial. I like it, I just wonder if it'd look better if the dial was darker.










On a couple of other straps for comparison. If you've got opinions as about which work, and which don't. I'd like to hear.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> Bronze #2 and very recent addition.
> 
> The 2893 is running +2 sec/day, which is chuffing good as far as I'm concerned. Doesn't wear as big as I thought it would.
> 
> ...


Congrats, wear it in good health! I'm leaning more towards the navy blue leather strap and or the black rubber isofrane looking strap, both add nice contrast to the bronze case and also makes the blue dial pop.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Congrats, wear it in good health! I'm leaning more towards the navy blue leather strap and or the black rubber isofrane looking strap, both add nice contrast to the bronze case and also makes the blue dial pop.


The blue strap does look really good, but it's either too tight or too loose. But when it's on my bronze CW C60 43mm it fits just right and looks the beans.
The black is really comfortable. It's a silicon Zuludiver from Geckota and really soft. I'm currently wearing it on this.
What I generally wear a lot of is single pass straps, but I haven't yet found one yet suits it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Awesome looking Kav..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


Bloody Hell G...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Erredibi Oricalco....


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Kakofonyx said:


> Erredibi Oricalco....


Wow, one of the best, crazy nice 👊🏽😎👍🏽


----------



## watchdanny (Jan 7, 2021)

Luminated said:


> Yeah it's an addiction that we all seem to have ....BAD!!! And I don't see it stopping any time soon. lol





Craustin1 said:


> I have a few as well, and I have the ch8 in bronze incoming, plus the new Makara sea turtle as well, and Magrette Vantage also.
> 
> View attachment 2914650
> 
> ...


These are awesome. You should check out the c ward c60 bronze and the tudor black bay bronze


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Wow, one of the best, crazy nice


Thanks. The engraver certainly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Lots of that bronzee









Regards
George


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

vesire said:


> Lots of that bronzee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting to see how much variation in dial colour there is in those mokume dials. Are those all the same model with different dials and crown piston! I'm assuming they're the 46mm?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Interesting to see how much variation in dial colour there is in those mokume dials. Are those all the same model with different dials and crown piston! I'm assuming they're the 46mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Right,46 and different dials


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

Hammerhead with new leather strap from Russia..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray On Canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Bronze. Sapphire. 200m. NH35. $150.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 15665487
> 
> 
> View attachment 15665488


I love that watch!


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

New bronze hands


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Cali dial









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Glycine Combat Sub*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

52 years ago a Knightrider was born 
Today he wears a UBoat to celebrate!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

knightRider said:


> 52 years ago a Knightrider was born
> Today he wears a UBoat to celebrate!


Happy birthday Knighty, make sure you go out for a beer or ten!!

Oh hang on.............. have an Asda takeout in the kitchen 🙄


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Happy birthday Knighty, make sure you go out for a beer or ten!!
> 
> Oh hang on.............. have an Asda takeout in the kitchen


Cheers brother Clive.

It does feel bitter sweet with all that's going on at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

knightRider said:


> 52 years ago a Knightrider was born
> Today he wears a UBoat to celebrate!


Happy birthday knight!!

Wait, isn't David Hasselhoff 68...? I thought that's... alright... makes sense now. Never see that guy with your nice watches.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

J.Shaker said:


> Happy birthday knight!!
> 
> Wait, isn't David Hasselhoff 68...? I thought that's... alright... makes sense now. Never see that guy with your nice watches.


Thanks J. Mr Hoff is a close friend and alter ego 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

knightRider said:


> 52 years ago a Knightrider was born
> Today he wears a UBoat to celebrate!


Happy birthday Knight 🍰🍺


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

John D. said:


> Happy birthday Knight


Thanks John, keep posting the bronzos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

vesire said:


>


What are your thoughts on the Kav now that you have had it for a while?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Bendodds360 said:


> What are your thoughts on the Kav now that you have had it for a while?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since he's currently selling it, he may have to PM you with his actual thoughts 

One of you Australians should get in on that... where's Dave?


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Maranez Brass









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


> Since he's currently selling it, he may have to PM you with his actual thoughts
> 
> One of you Australians should get in on that... where's Dave?


It's a good deal, they will need to jump in or it will end up in sutors shop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey Ben,
its cool i like it, nice fit and dont feel too heavy, i like the case and guard design a lot, the doomed plexi
but i have something else in mind and can not keep a "collection"


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Hammerhead II today


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice watches. I had never seen a bronze diver before this thread.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> 52 years ago a Knightrider was born
> Today he wears a UBoat to celebrate!


Knighty..bloody hell I missed your 52nd year young!!
Hope you had a pearler of a day mate..
All the best 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Ticks a couple boxes for me....bronze, gilt-esque, fumé dial.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Knighty..bloody hell I missed your 52nd year young!!
> Hope you had a pearler of a day mate..
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


Thanks Dave. Hope the dogs are in fine fettle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Thanks Dave. Hope the dogs are in fine fettle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are all good Knighty thanks mate...I still keep wondering how silly the guy that jumps your back fence feels when the hospital says" how can a "Poppy" have done this damage!!! Ha I reckon she will bite both ends off them...
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

J.Shaker said:


> Since he's currently selling it, he may have to PM you with his actual thoughts
> 
> One of you Australians should get in on that... where's Dave?


I reckon I'm a fair bloody bit behind again J ....aren't we all going to meet up at Ben's favourite pub?? 
Plus bring G with you to keep us safe from some prune drinking mate that we need to stand on a milk crate to keep up with!!! definitely something or the other!!! And bugga the irikanji we will send BC in to the mullet first ( just in case)
They don't like blue or bronze at Hammo Island..
I can't bloody wait to get this sorted out!!.
Pearler!!!
Dave
* Ben's given me dibs ..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wilsalex14 (Dec 10, 2020)

After seeing more and more hype around bronze watches - especially bronze divers - over the past year, I finally decided to take the plunge...

Wish list was something that was Swiss-made / Swiss-assembled, automatic, on the larger side (with 7.5" wrists I can pull some bigger stuff off), had a unique nautical connection, and was somewhat affordable (i.e. not the Panerai Bronzo)...

Had my eye on a Lum-Tec M53 but ended up getting a Spinnaker Tesei off eBay at well below original price (blue bezel / dial version). 43mm x 16mm so it checks the box, Sellita SW200 movement, and from the generation that was actually assembled in Switzerland. And ended up being a local seller!

Question for the forum - has anyone here gone diving with their bronze watches? Any pics of the results? This will be a regular wearer for me, but thinking of actually taking it diving / snorkeling towards the end of the year if we can all start travelling again.

Cheers all! ?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

My very first and just got it a few days ago. I will keep track of its patina and share when available. 









Cheers


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Time for a little touch-up.😊


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

That's more like it!😜









It looked a bit pale on the group photo, so...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

BOBO said:


> It looked a bit pale on the group photo, so...
> View attachment 15679769


Nice collection.
This Enzo is quite cool and fore sure not a watch you'll see often. This one in bronze would be nice...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice collection.
> This Enzo is quite cool and fore sure not a watch you'll see often. This one in bronze would be nice...


Thanks!😊
The Enzo is my absolute favourite and a unique piece for sure.👍🏼
I would love a bronze Enzo, but I don't think he ever made any...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

wilsalex14 said:


> Question for the forum - has anyone here gone diving with their bronze watches? Any pics of the results? This will be a regular wearer for me, but thinking of actually taking it diving / snorkeling towards the end of the year if we can all start travelling again.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks!
> The Enzo is my absolute favourite and a unique piece for sure.
> I would love a bronze Enzo, but I don't think he ever made any...


Probably sold a few... just never made one.


----------



## shayanwa (Feb 2, 2015)

The Bronze Tudor watches are definitely on the bucket list for me.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


> Probably sold a few... just never made one.


Haaaa. You just brightened up a dull Saturday at work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


> Probably sold a few... just never made one.


Touché


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


I only own the one, and that's almost because I feel I should have one for the sake of variety. You see, I hate the bronze forming a patina, which means the once a month or so that I wear it, I need to clean it.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Somebody's excited about what's on the bench









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Some more photos of my mildly customized and heavily patinized Nethuns Lava Bronze.
The custom part is the 18k gold triangle that I put in the bezel to replace the lume triangle that fell off during one of my less sympathetic bronze aging processes...
It needs something at 45 as well, but I haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

Just bought this after a long search for a bronze diver


----------



## outsnowboarding (Apr 8, 2018)

wilsalex14 said:


> After seeing more and more hype around bronze watches - especially bronze divers - over the past year, I finally decided to take the plunge...
> 
> Wish list was something that was Swiss-made / Swiss-assembled, automatic, on the larger side (with 7.5" wrists I can pull some bigger stuff off), had a unique nautical connection, and was somewhat affordable (i.e. not the Panerai Bronzo)...
> 
> ...


I've used mine on a few dives now. Unrelated to diving with it I have a problem where if you wind the crown it also spins the rotor lol. Glad I got a smoking deal on this one.
















Sent from my SM-F916W using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Anonimo


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## wilsalex14 (Dec 10, 2020)

outsnowboarding said:


> I've used mine on a few dives now. Unrelated to diving with it I have a problem where if you wind the crown it also spins the rotor lol. Glad I got a smoking deal on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Beautiful shots and glad to know it actually serves its purpose as a tool watch


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Hey Ben,
> its cool i like it, nice fit and dont feel too heavy, i like the case and guard design a lot, the doomed plexi
> but i have something else in mind and can not keep a "collection"


 Georgi has breasts implant in mind????
Here's mine for the weekend ....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Hammerhead II today
> 
> View attachment 15674881
> 
> ...


It should be a forum rule that if you post a Zelos, you have to post a lume shot. Lol.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> It should be a forum rule that if you post a Zelos, you have to post a lume shot. Lol.


I only sit in dark rooms and smoke cigars.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

How bout all at once. Here's the bronze Zelos I have. The Visionary V2 is not lumed.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ancon Challenger...


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

New strap


----------



## Bildgewater (Mar 1, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Georgi has breasts implant in mind????
> Here's mine for the weekend ....
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughts on the Pontvs vintage? Mines been getting a lot of wear. Thinking it'll be a watch I like more the longer I have it. Good every day wear.
Nice strap! Gota up the game on mine.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bildgewater said:


> Thoughts on the Pontvs vintage? Mines been getting a lot of wear. Thinking it'll be a watch I like more the longer I have it. Good every day wear.
> Nice strap! Gota up the game on mine.


It was too small in my opinion but it happened to have this strap without a watch on it..... It's one of my favourite watch for the winter, it's slim, light and on this strap it doesn't touch the skin. And the way it looks....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Bronze Timemachinist Naval Destroyer. The mermaid is a stainless steel rope cleat on my boat.


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So nice I "liked" it twice


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm still on the hunt for the "perfect" bronze watch for myself. I have tried a few but nothing that really sings to me. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub Vintage ..42mm and relatively thin case ..
















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This pairing... it's not... how did that phrase go?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bronze watch - $96.00
Dial - $100.00
Zulu strap - $15.95
Modding imagination - Priceless!










Watch by Invicta 
Dial by Niranjan Parulekar 
Strap by Marine Nationale


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

This is inbound.
Stand by for patina a la Pacific Ocean.
Pretty much will be a science project!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

KAVENTSMANN


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


>


Is this the Balistidae?
What is the size of his beauty?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

John D. said:


> Is this the Balistidae?
> What is the size of his beauty?


Aye, the Balistidae. It's based off the Bathyal; 48mm and 60 lug to lug. 27mm tall, but I've shaved some off the crystal, so probably 25 now.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Hanhart Pioneer One Bronze. Just released. Pic from web.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

J.Shaker said:


> Aye, the Balistidae. It's based off the Bathyal; 48mm and 60 lug to lug. 27mm tall, but I've shaved some off the crystal, so probably 25 now.


Thanks for the info, looks smaller on the foto.


----------



## wirebender (Feb 1, 2019)

soundfanz said:


> Hanhart Pioneer One Bronze. Just released. Pic from web.
> 
> View attachment 15693068


That's a stunning watch. I love the cleanliness of the dial. I'm glad to see that Hanhart went without a date window. It really looks like an authentic, timeless design. A classic! Hopefully Hanhart resisted the display back trend for this one.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur's Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

J.Shaker said:


> Aye, the Balistidae. It's based off the Bathyal; 48mm and 60 lug to lug. 27mm tall, but I've shaved some off the crystal, so probably 25 now.


I'm curious. Why and how did you shave the crystal? Is it sapphire?


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> I'm curious. Why and how did you shave the crystal? Is it sapphire?


These older Kav crystals were all hand shaped and many had waves or dimples. Re-shaped it on a lathe and knocked it down to the magnification level I wanted. Added a seal channel and changed out the crown system - original kept leaking. A new custom strap from Vesire motivated me to finish up the patina.

Camo-bronze... Bronzo-flage?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Kinda cool how polished bronze patinas in a whole different way


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Very happy with how this one has aged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Just finished this one


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Already on to the next strap/cigar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I just HAD to drill those lugs... longer screw are ordered and when they arrive I'll show you the new BADASS Vintage....


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15702611


May I ask what is this wooden object we ca see in the background of your latest pictures? 
The watch is awesome as always


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

On a fresh python strap

Can anyone recommend a 18mm bronze buckle?









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

whoagorgeous said:


> On a fresh python strap
> 
> Can anyone recommend a 18mm bronze buckle?
> 
> ...


I could recommend a strap..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bob Wellson Super Bronzo.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bathyscaphe for end of working day


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

whoagorgeous said:


> On a fresh python strap
> 
> Can anyone recommend a 18mm bronze buckle?
> 
> ...


A few ebay sellers offer 18 mm bronze buckles. Have not purchased myself.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Wallyg said:


> A few ebay sellers offer 18 mm bronze buckles. Have not purchased myself.


Decided to use the oem









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Well well, look what arrived tonight. My San Martin bronze diver.
Going to let it sit overnight, allow any lingering Covid virus to expire.
Stay tuned.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Always excited when a package arrived from Canada 🤟 💪 
Thanks Dobra


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

John D. said:


> View attachment 15706789
> View attachment 15706790
> 
> View attachment 15706796
> ...


Always a pleasure,brother ....
Enjoy them!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

When the strap matches the boots


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Crowns at 10 o'clock....


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


Terrific!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

TheCowWatcher said:


> When the strap matches the boots
> View attachment 15708284


Nice combo


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bildgewater (Mar 1, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15710917


Say,
Can you tell me if the Ancon Tank is a singular design or does it harken back to something elase as a homage? Really a nice design.
Thanks


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Bildgewater said:


> Say,
> Can you tell me if the Ancon Tank is a singular design or does it harken back to something elase as a homage? Really a nice design.
> Thanks


I think this is the original design. Vintage VDB 2012


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Advisor SUPA diver Commando. I've often peeved about ceramic and non-bronze bezels. However, this is so well integrated, I actually love it.


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

Dobra said:


> I just HAD to drill those lugs... longer screw are ordered and when they arrive I'll show you the new BADASS Vintage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grub screws?


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

sackrace said:


> Grub screws?


Good idea - definitely the way to go. A pain to find in 1.5mm at the length needed, but determined. Thanks!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

sackrace said:


> Grub screws?


Nope,
Regular hex ones M2, same as the ones used on Kaventsmann Hadal. I'll need to shave the head just a tiny bit but I just love the look and not to mention that now I won't have to worry about those flimsy spring bars.... In my opinion makers of watches that have spring bars should be put in jail.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

J.Shaker said:


> Good idea - definitely the way to go. A pain to find in 1.5mm at the length needed, but determined. Thanks!


I was thinking about those ones but I just love the look of a screw head coming out from those lugs... makes it BADASS...... almost like a Kaventsmann 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bildgewater (Mar 1, 2018)

boutsk said:


> I think this is the original design. Vintage VDB 2012


Nice looking piece


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

really? Never thought that you'll be able to get Ritter Sport in Canada? 
Nice pictures


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> really? Never thought that you'll be able to get Ritter Sport in Canada?
> Nice pictures


 I got connections......









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Goblin77 said:


> really? Never thought that you'll be able to get Ritter Sport in Canada?
> Nice pictures


We get it in Australia too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Not a diver, but...


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Thunder..... Oh, I LOVE this watch.....

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbeck21 (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks great! I’ve been on the lookout for a bronze spinnaker Tesei blue dial for a bit now


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfmurph (Feb 17, 2021)

Saw a poll here about 4 Glycene watches. Loved this horizontal 4:30 date, then saw it came in bronze! Looking to add straps to mix and match.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Memphis Belle Heritage with meteorite dial.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

As in beauty at first sight, it is the most shiny after its first polished bath






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Cw Trident Pro:


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Marino by Pontvs


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

2 weeks into a beach trip with the 360.










Hope you all have your feet up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Crowns @ 9 o'clock....


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Got some left over cooked rice in the fridge.....and a wok (not in the fridge)...and some greenery and stuff....the Steinhart is not essential....for this dish...fried rice.....but fits nicely in with the Vietnamese peasants knife...good knife I have to say....nice patina it got as well....no stainless steel there........same with the wok...so here my (unfinished as in not cut and so) mise en place_*....*_


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

That honeymoon patina ... Mr. Triple B...


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

That's a Mott baseball-glove coaster... perfect excuse to get blitzed on a Monday


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> That honeymoon patina ... Mr. Triple B...
> View attachment 15739869


Nice to see that one
I'd like to see the patina process on that Tudor


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Goblin77 said:


> Nice to see that one
> I'd like to see the patina process on that Tudor


Thanks, I have a few Bronze in rotation, but I can't wait to see it myself, patience is key and part of the enjoyment of owning a Bronze watch ???


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

J.Shaker said:


> That's a Mott baseball-glove coaster... perfect excuse to get blitzed on a Monday


Monday's the best day for it I recon. Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

J.Shaker said:


>


Nice mate. Where did you get the natos with the bronze hardware?


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

BigPirateBits said:


> Nice mate. Where did you get the natos with the bronze hardware?


Pretty sure Clockwork Synergy still makes them. I bought 50 or so a few years ago when the bronze hardware started to run out. Now I just make them when needed.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

heyBJK said:


>


Like the design here who is making this watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

My newest, still fresh, on a Barton sailcloth.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Ardito NumeroUno....


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

sgrysdon said:


> Like the design here who is making this watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Phoibos


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

The start of my bronze odyssey...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

imagaspasser said:


> The start of my bronze odyssey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great start with a unicorn!  One came up for sale on Chrono24 a few months ago. Still regret my offer wasn't good enough.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Some brassy maranez










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

I haven’t taken the bronze plunge yet, but hope to soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

My first and only bronze watch. Has dark spots that always come back after cleaning. Not sure if the previous owner was trying to force patina with something. I would prefer a uniform color. Tried lemon juice, toothpaste etc


----------



## stuffgeek (Nov 1, 2009)

It’s funny how the bronze looks great though it sounds like it would not be a good fit on a diver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## sfmurph (Feb 17, 2021)

J.Shaker said:


> Pretty sure Clockwork Synergy still makes them. I bought 50 or so a few years ago when the bronze hardware started to run out. Now I just make them when needed.


Clockwork Synergy doesn't have these listed anymore. Bronze hardware is tricky, because there are different "formulas" plus some cheap hardware is plated steel or often brass. Plus, some watches are "aluminum bronze" (like Tudor, I think) and many are some kind of brass (including zinc, basically), so it's hard to know what alloy should match.

Nato Strap Co does have some listed, but many are sold out.
Crown and Buckle also has some as a special. The alloy looks closer to the Tudor colors.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

sfmurph said:


> Clockwork Synergy doesn't have these listed anymore. Bronze hardware is tricky, because there are different "formulas" plus some cheap hardware is plated steel or often brass. Plus, some watches are "aluminum bronze" (like Tudor, I think) and many are some kind of brass (including zinc, basically), so it's hard to know what alloy should match.
> 
> Nato Strap Co does have some listed, but many are sold out.
> Crown and Buckle also has some as a special. The alloy looks closer to the Tudor colors.


I bought 4 of them from clockwork synergy on Amazon right after I posted about it (yup, still there).

Not too tricky... they're bronze... CuSn6, but bronze. If you want CuSn8, there are suppliers in the UK, but then you have to make your own... like the rest of mine.










The brass ones say brass.

You just remove the acrylic coating and they patina nicely, as you can see from my post earlier today. CuSn6 will form a patina to match a Tutor.


----------



## sfmurph (Feb 17, 2021)

J.Shaker said:


> I bought 4 of them from clockwork synergy on Amazon right after I posted about it (yup, still there).
> 
> Not too tricky... they're bronze... CuSn6, but bronze. If you want CuSn8, there are suppliers in the UK, but then you have to make your own... like the rest of mine.
> 
> ...


Ah, I went directly to their site and searched for "bronze" and nothing showed up. I see now that there's a hardware menu choice for some of the straps (though not all).

That's a good tip to remove the acrylic coating.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

sfmurph said:


> Ah, I went directly to their site and searched for "bronze" and nothing showed up. I see now that there's a hardware menu choice for some of the straps (though not all).
> 
> That's a good tip to remove the acrylic coating.


..and I just randomly check ...on the 3 bronze hardware heavy nato (zulu) I tried to order, no one was available.

I also check for some other straps I'm looking for... Same story; just one is actually in stock.

I don't know if it's related to the pandemic, but it creates more frustration than disappointment ...I stopped shopping on StrapsCo for the same reason.

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Glycine Sub 42 Bonze









Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AVI-8 Flyboy....


----------



## sfmurph (Feb 17, 2021)

DTDiver said:


> ..and I just randomly check ...on the 3 bronze hardware heavy nato (zulu) I tried to order, no one was available.
> 
> I also check for some other straps I'm looking for... Same story; just one is actually in stock.
> 
> ...





DTDiver said:


> Glycine Sub 42 Bonze
> View attachment 15758520
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


Check the Single Pass NATOs with bronze crown buckle. Here are some in stock that would look good with the green dial:

Army Green







Green & Beige







Khaki







Tan & Red


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Tudor bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

My girl stole my Bangla


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend bronze heads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm looking to add a bronze diver to my current collection. I'm torn between these two.. Any recommendations of any other divers?


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

My second bronzo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Nethuns Bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

🍀 San Martin 🍀


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Shamelessly Irish today.... 

"May those who love us, love us, and those who don't, may God turn their hearts, and if He doesn't turn their hearts, may He turn their ankles so we'll know them by their limping."

Happy St. Patrick's Day. Please celebrate responsibly.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

On Zuludiver 2 piece.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY&watches (Nov 10, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


Bronze brings individuality as nothing else. We love stories when it comes to watches and nothing tells better story then a patina


----------



## NY&watches (Nov 10, 2018)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a lovely watch. On a scale of 1-10 how would you recommend that watch. 10 being the best


----------



## viknijjar (Nov 5, 2007)

Inspiring pics! Time to get a bronze for me


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

GAW #UNO


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

NY&watches said:


> That's a lovely watch. On a scale of 1-10 how would you recommend that watch. 10 being the best


The fit/finish of the watch is what drew me in, and the in house movement (one of the more accurate watches I own currently, although I did have a local watch maker do a little work on it after I received it, due to some timing issues after transport from France to USA). So, likely 7-8/10. Customer service is a little lacking though (Yema).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY&watches (Nov 10, 2018)

Halveye said:


> The fit/finish of the watch is what drew me in, and the in house movement (one of the more accurate watches I own currently, although I did have a local watch maker do a little work on it after I received it, due to some timing issues after transport from France to USA). So, likely 7-8/10. Customer service is a little lacking though (Yema).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

JagSagaz said:


> Not a diver, but...


That's a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dobra said:


> GAW #UNO


Looking good. I really like the case of the Numero Uno


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> Looking good. I really like the case of the Numero Uno


Thanks brother,
I love it too..... I wanted to order the Numero Zero but they were out of stock. I don't regret ordering this one, it's a great watch to wear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Still tuning mine in - kept this watch longer than any other. Just too easy to work on.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Customized Enera Marine. Res Ipsa Loquitur (the thing speaks for itself).


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

From this morning.
I'm not sure how much I like how it looks on the rubber dive strap, but it is really comfortable wearing it.
I used to wear it on my Trident C60 steel with white dial and black ceramic bezel. It was really comfortable on that too, and looked cool matching the bezel.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> I'm looking to add a bronze diver to my current collection. I'm torn between these two.. Any recommendations of any other divers?
> View attachment 15765095
> 
> 
> View attachment 15765093


I think the Helson looks a whole lot cooler. Yema, (and Nethans), have brought out a bronze that looks just like that too. Totally subjective of course, but to me it looks more integrated, designed, and just nicer.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Benarus Moray 44...























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

About 1.5months in and mine looks more and more like matte rose gold color.


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

It's hump day. Maggie Waterman got herself a new pair of shoes hoping to get lucky. We're all rooting for ya, Maggie!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Springtime


----------



## sfmurph (Feb 17, 2021)

Kakofonyx said:


> Customized Enera Marine. Res Ipsa Loquitur (the thing speaks for itself).


What's that strap?


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

sfmurph said:


> What's that strap?


Ostrich skin.


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Helson Shark Diver 40 Brass with Blue Jade. Was between this and brushed turquoise, but feeling solid about this choice.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Graham Swordfish's debut. Cameo appearance by Chronofighter.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Going to post this for the last time as I've just put it up on the bay. It's going with a couple of other things to fund a new purchase.
Now it's up I'm not going to wear it, it doesn't seem right somehow. But I thought I'd give it one last outing (it's actually made me regret my decision - but I must remain strong... )


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

After a few swims in the Pacific.


----------



## sfmurph (Feb 17, 2021)

J.Shaker said:


> I bought 4 of them from clockwork synergy on Amazon right after I posted about it (yup, still there).
> 
> Not too tricky... they're bronze... CuSn6, but bronze. If you want CuSn8, there are suppliers in the UK, but then you have to make your own... like the rest of mine.
> 
> ...


I did manage to get one in 22mm. I'm quite happy with how it looks. As you said, it's probably CuSn6 and not CuSn8, but it looks really close, and with time patina like the case.










But, with the second strap that I got from the same seller (*not* Clockwork Synergy, as they don't have 22mm in this pattern), the bronze looks more like "aluminum bronze," which isn't what I wanted. (Anyone with an aluminum bronze watch interested in taking this khaki strap off my hands?)


----------



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

DTDiver said:


> ..and I just randomly check ...on the 3 bronze hardware heavy nato (zulu) I tried to order, no one was available.
> 
> I also check for some other straps I'm looking for... Same story; just one is actually in stock.
> 
> ...


We apologize for this inconvenience in searching for bronze hardware on our site currently. We are still working to restock many of our items that were delayed last year along with updating the website with new search options and features. 

We did just get bronze hardware for our new Single Pass NATO Watch Strap: Single Pass NATO | Clockwork Synergy


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Oriuolo....


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

It's s very slow process, and difficult to capture with a camera. Not least because of the different lighting conditions. (No filters).
But I've throughly enjoyed watching the slow oxidisation of the bronze.

My bronze this morning.









The same watch when I bought it six months ago.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Kakofonyx said:


> Ennebi Oriuolo....


Very nice watch, and even better pictures. They need to hire you for their marketing dept


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gman_VI said:


> Very nice watch, and even better pictures. They need to hire you for their marketing dept


Aww shucks! Thanks. I do enjoy playing with and taking pictures of my watches. Even more than wearing them.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steeldive Ploprof. Everything looks better in bronze.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Is the button a bezel lock?


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Is the button a bezel lock?


Yes, orange button is a bezel lock. The other end has a Helium Escape Valve like on the Omega Ploprof that it pays tribute to.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Still with the CW. Just swapped out the aqua-marine twin stitch vintage strap for a nato-ectomied leather.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Kakofonyx said:


> Aww shucks! Thanks. I do enjoy playing with and taking pictures of my watches. Even more than wearing them.


Haha.... You definitely take it to the next level. I rarely see such beautiful shots even from the manufacturers. Are there a few basic recommendations for lighting, background, filters, etc?


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gman_VI said:


> Haha.... You definitely take it to the next level. I rarely see such beautiful shots even from the manufacturers. Are there a few basic recommendations for lighting, background, filters, etc?


I wish I can give some esoteric, guru level tips, but the truth is I'm a basic point n' shooter. My camera is an old but trusty iPhone 6s Plus (I think they're up to 12 now!) phone camera. I have a few background props that I picked up from flea markets and yard sales. Also have a few marine-themed brassware like sextant, compass, telescope, hourglass, etc. The trick in to show only parts of a prop so as not to distract from your subject- the watch.

Where I think I'm a bit more savvy is using photo apps. The native iPhone photo app does plenty - great filters. Play with them till you find a combo you like. I also use a photoshop app called PS Express (especially the Heal and Adjustments features) for a more professional finish. The collage is done with PicCollage.

Best tip I have though is patience and enjoying the process.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Kakofonyx said:


> I wish I can give some esoteric, guru level tips, but the truth is I'm a basic point n' shooter. My camera is an old but trusty iPhone 6s Plus (I think they're up to 12 now!) phone camera. I have a few background props that I picked up from flea markets and yard sales. Also have a few marine-themed brassware like sextant, compass, telescope, hourglass, etc. The trick in to show only parts of a prop so as not to distract from your subject- the watch.
> 
> Where I think I'm a bit more savvy is using photo apps. The native iPhone photo app does plenty - great filters. Play with them till you find a combo you like. I also use a photoshop app called PS Express (especially the Heal and Adjustments features) for a more professional finish. The collage is done with PicCollage.
> 
> Best tip I have though is patience and enjoying the process.


Great advice, thank you!


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

I like the bronze!


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

J.Shaker said:


>


Wondering which brand/make is this bad boy. TIA!


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

And now I need a Bronze Diver's...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Also now available in a 42mil.........well done Panerai.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok-Europe N1 Rocket...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

modsupremo said:


> Wondering which brand/make is this bad boy. TIA!


A heavily modded Immelmann


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

J.Shaker said:


> A heavily modded Immelmann


Thanks brother! All the best to you!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

@Halveye that is just awesome!

Can't beat a bronze Zelos on a custom strap.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Does a bronze shroud count


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful timepiece combo! i love it!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

modsupremo said:


> Beautiful timepiece combo! i love it!


Thank you!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Viribus Unitis IR36....

I bought this watch for my daughter, but she just couldn't bond with it. "Bronze is a man's metal, daddy!", she argued. Her loss is my gain. This daddy looks good in pink.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Some seiko guts in a bronze BR style case
Badass


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

boutsk said:


>


Nice one, boutsk! Great watches


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

J.Shaker said:


> Nice one, boutsk! Great watches


Agree ! A lot of watch for the buck. Mine came a little modded though. Plexiglass instead of sapphire, seconds hand removed and I think the case had been polished before patina. I contacted Maranez, they can source me the stock parts but I will keep it as it is for the next months, looks really cool on plexi. Only think that annoys me a little is the gap at cannon pinnion. Maybe if I add a cutted seconds hand.....


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Great pic^^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> .


Where the bloody hell have you been KR??
Great to see you post again and I miss " Poppy"
Just saying my friend 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Where the bloody hell have you been KR??
> Great to see you post again and I miss " Poppy"
> Just saying my friend
> Dave
> ...


Hey Dave. Still here thankfully. Just been busy with car stuff. Setup a YouTube channel



https://youtube.com/channel/UCahuBANety1S2LNp5tkx35g



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Hey Dave. Still here thankfully. Just been busy with car stuff. Setup a YouTube channel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody great to hear mate!!
Your a great participant at all levels..beauty mate


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gyavius Deepmarine....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Good old Benarus Moray bronze ...so happy I decided last minute to not selling it !!!
















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Zenith










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Love this thread...
Great watches;
Awesome straps &
Amazing photography!

Today, my Zelos Abyss 3 w/ blue accents:


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Week end


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Heitis Okeanos Explorer (aka Reese's cups)....


----------



## Pavilions (Jun 5, 2018)

I like the brownish color, looks nice but I never tried Diver watches.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

19 hours since a bronze post... guess it's up to me!!










Have a good one guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Took advantage of the 20% off at VDB. It's a stunner on the wrist!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok Amphibia 1967....


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Angular Momentum Green Moons....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker....


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just picked this one up in the Zelos closeout sale.










Right now, it's on a spare San Martin or Heimdallr rubber strap because it's the only strap I have with bronze buckle.

Help a brother out: looking for a leather strap for this one.

Needs: 20mm lug width, tapering to 18mm buckle. Round holes for buckle pin.
Wants: Thick but not Dobra burly - maybe 2.5-3.5mm? Medium brown-ish. Off-white full stitching. Up to $80.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zelos Great White....


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> Just picked this one up in the Zelos closeout sale.


Was that sale directly from Zelos?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

nastang87xx said:


> Was that sale directly from Zelos?


Yes, Zelos website, seconds, refurbished/repaired, and old stock sale.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vancouver Watch Company Crossfire....


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Vancouver Watch Company Crossfire....


Gorgeous! 

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Broke my rule and went for a bronze diver without a bronze bezel. I never really enjoyed bronze watches that did not have a bronze bezel but this one is just so gorgeous to my eyes that I was forced to break my rule. Still contemplating if it's too big for my wrist as I usually stick with 40mm case size. And secondly if this is the right choice or if I should have gone for the blue version.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats! It’s deff not to big. It looks great on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Congrats! It's deff not to big. It looks great on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Definitely loving it so far. Indices really pop on this. It's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

JagSagaz said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> Broke my rule and went for a bronze diver without a bronze bezel. I never really enjoyed bronze watches that did not have a bronze bezel but this one is just so gorgeous to my eyes that I was forced to break my rule. Still contemplating if it's too big for my wrist as I usually stick with 40mm case size. And secondly if this is the right choice or if I should have gone for the blue version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same about non-bronze bezel inserts too though I've made a few cheap exceptions. I've had the Bucherer blue version of this Tudor Heritage on my wishlist for the longest time but have been balking because of this, perhaps unreasonable, peeve. It's a beautiful watch and worthy of an exception.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> I feel the same about non-bronze bezel inserts too though I've made a few cheap exceptions. I've had the Bucherer blue version of this Tudor Heritage on my wishlist for the longest time but have been balking because of this, perhaps unreasonable, peeve. It's a beautiful watch and worthy of an exception.


I agree. I think, it's such a beautiful piece that non bronze bezel insert can be forgiven in this case. If you do pull the trigger, I would love to see some pics as I still can't decide if I should have gone for Bucherer version over this or if this was the right choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Mr. Roboto....

Domo Arigato!


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

My favorite bronze diver is my halios seaforth b with the green dial 

I just did a yt review of it - maybe you wanna check it out


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Helson Porthole Bronze, 1st generation... Still like it a lot...























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DTDiver said:


> Helson Porthole Bronze, 1st generation... Still like it a lot...
> View attachment 15895236
> View attachment 15895237
> View attachment 15895238
> ...


That has gone a fantastic colour 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TooSharp (Jul 11, 2011)

Came here looking for bronze watches, been on the fence. These have pushed me over the edge. Now which to start with???


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Sméagol and his precioussssss....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Memphis Belle

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Pontvs Marino Green on a Coral Yellow boots by Peter Gunny.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Truly addicted to this at the moment!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco0707 (May 26, 2021)

My bronzo....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Marco0707 said:


> My bronzo....


Bro..... where's the picture???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco0707 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Marco0707 (May 26, 2021)

Dobra said:


> Bro..... where's the picture???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now, the upload works. ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Bronzo.


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

So I've been entertaining a bronze watch. But I'm wondering if what I really want is a bronze colored watch. Real bronze is going to discolor, right?


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

J.Shaker said:


>


Aare mazing where did you buy? Could you add pic for behind or back si e please


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

knightRider said:


> .


Could you tell me the size of the dial / Crystal?


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

J.Shaker said:


>


Could you tell me the size of the dial / Crystal?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Plus, Robert and I are known to use a little bit of filter on our Kav pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you tell. Me. The Thickness?


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

nastang87xx said:


> So I've been entertaining a bronze watch. But I'm wondering if what I really want is a bronze colored watch. Real bronze is going to discolor, right?


That's the whole idea of getting a bronze watch, each one develops it's own character..


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 Bronze Batman:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

nastang87xx said:


> So I've been entertaining a bronze watch. But I'm wondering if what I really want is a bronze colored watch. Real bronze is going to discolor, right?


Stowa sells bronze watches that have been chemically treated to inhibit corrosion although, not any of their dive watches.

Here's a pic of my Stowa Flieger


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Chimera 43 B&B Mother of Pearl....

Partly bronze, PVD coated stainless steel, and a sprinkling of unicorn blood.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Haven’t seen the wrist turd for a while 

Have a great weekend everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one! Go Warriors


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

knightRider said:


> .


RAD 🤩


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Bang! IW387902

























Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful Clive and everyone else! Haven't gone down that road yet, but now want one. Of course.....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zelos Swordfish....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous this Bronze-Yema on a Marine Nationale! 
I have one in steel
Enjoy!


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Love Borealis watches.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

konax said:


>


A "pumping gas" wrist shot. That's original.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> A "pumping gas" wrist shot. That's original.


Seen it few times on instagram among the popular crowd


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

konax said:


> Seen it few times on instagram among the popular crowd


Oh, I didn't know that. Not sure if it's still a safety issue, but I've seen signs at some gas stations saying not to use cellphones while pumping gas.

Edit: So I just did a bit of research and found out that gas station fire caused by cellphone use is just urban legend. Carry on, sir!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

One and only Evo 360.

Have a good one bronzeheads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

@knightRider If I remember correctly, you have one CH1 bronze, haven't you? May I ask for some pictures of this one?
I'm thinking of adding one to my collection too


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Magrette Waterman 1st gen.























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> @knightRider If I remember correctly, you have one CH1 bronze, haven't you? May I ask for some pictures of this one?
> I'm thinking of adding one to my collection too


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


 Thanks G!
Do you think it'll be a good way to wear it on a zulu and without the lug-covers?

Got a CH8 serveral days ago and was impressed how good it does wear on a nato.

In fact the CH1 should be 4mm longer an have 2mm less in diameter. But the lugs seems to be totally straight.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Damn... Just perceived that I was watching the wring thread 
That should explain why you all didn't post anymore and I missed you.
Glad to be back


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Thanks G!
> Do you think it'll be a good way to wear it on a zulu and without the lug-covers?
> 
> Got a CH8 serveral days ago and was impressed how good it does wear on a nato.
> ...


Yes, they look pretty good without the covers, like Knight wears it.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Already day #5 on my wrist:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

..again, with a new strap..
















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Yes, they look pretty good without the covers, like Knight wears it.


I did check the H2O website again and discovered that the alloy for the CH1 is named with "bronze" while the one on my CH8 is named with "copper-bronze" an should be CuSn8. 
In fact the alloy of the CH1 does look more yellowish as my Aquadive did.

You have a lot of KAV's - are they made of CuSn8 too? If so, what do you prefer?

It is about the version with flat sapphire und numbers on the bezel...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> I did check the H2O website again and discovered that the alloy for the CH1 is named with "bronze" while the one on my CH8 is named with "copper-bronze" an should be CuSn8.
> In fact the alloy of the CH1 does look more yellowish as my Aquadive did.
> 
> You have a lot of KAV's - are they made of CuSn8 too? If so, what do you prefer?
> ...


The older Kavs were CuSn12, which is highly preferred. It's harder and the patina is darker. It's a better material overall, just a little more difficult to machine - like Ti vs Grade 5 Ti.

Ennebi and GAW use 12.

CH1's are CuSn 8, but they look good a little scratched up and it has a mellow patina if you change the surface a bit (baking soda or toothpaste).

I wore a CH1 as my main diver for years. If you want something that's yellow and stays shiny, there's still a couple tungum (bronze copper alloy) floating around. The middle one is tungum, one on the right is CuSn 8.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Walking the pooch with a polished zenton bronze b42 and a polished strapcode shark mesh makes perfect sense























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Fantastic Beasts&#8230;.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sometimes you can take better pictures directly with the right watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

FLG44 said:


> View attachment 15944714


What's the color of the dial? Is it grey? Would you mind posting some more pics? Just want to see how well the blue strap goes with that dial. Trying to get an idea of a blue strap would work with my Tudor bronze BB slate dial. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontvs Kraken&#8230;.

Go on, I'm sure you're dying to say it!

"Release the Kraken!"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)

Soh1982 said:


> What's the color of the dial? Is it grey? Would you mind posting some more pics? Just want to see how well the blue strap goes with that dial. Trying to get an idea of a blue strap would work with my Tudor bronze BB slate dial. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a kind of gradient from black to grey and the strap is a blue/black chevron. Doesn't perfectly matches but not so bad...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks so much! My Tudor has that gradient as well and that’s why I asked. Kinda looks ok to me in the pic. Seems like it works. I might try this combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AS B1&#8230;.

Lugless&#8230;. Peerless.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Warm afternoon sun would compliment any watch, works especially best on bronze ones.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

konax said:


> Warm afternoon sun would compliment any watch, works especially best on bronze ones.


That looks great 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

For today


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

boutsk said:


>


Couod you tell me the diameter size of the crystal and the total tall of the watch please


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Dobra said:


> I was thinking about those ones but I just love the look of a screw head coming out from those lugs... makes it BADASS...... almost like a Kaventsmann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing look of the leather strap


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Nope,
> Regular hex ones M2, same as the ones used on Kaventsmann Hadal. I'll need to shave the head just a tiny bit but I just love the look and not to mention that now I won't have to worry about those flimsy spring bars.... In my opinion makers of watches that have spring bars should be put in jail.....
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know about what kind to use

Thanks


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

J.Shaker said:


> Aye, the Balistidae. It's based off the Bathyal; 48mm and 60 lug to lug. 27mm tall, but I've shaved some off the crystal, so probably 25 now.


Thanks for the info


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> Heroic18- back in sunny Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the bezel


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

lang1_luis said:


> Couod you tell me the diameter size of the crystal and the total tall of the watch please


I think that was 31,5mm so you can use all the skx007 aftermarket crystals. Total height I think 20-21mm


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

boutsk said:


>





boutsk said:


> I think that was 31,5mm so you can use all the skx007 aftermarket crystals. Total height I think 20-21mm


Thanks a lot


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Cracked dial is by design. The raw leather straps compliment the overall rustic beauty.


I ñike the original square shapevin this warch


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Cracked dial is by design. The raw leather straps compliment the overall rustic beauty.


Could you tell me the sizes of this watch please? 
Tganks in advance


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> My watch of the day...
> 
> Gore....
> Horror....
> ...


Amazing

Looks like zombieee


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you buy the strap?


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Theodrummer said:


> View attachment 15493480
> 
> 
> Built this bronze piece myself with OEM dial from Mod Mode Watches.


I like your modd also im planning made onr like yours


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

cecil said:


> View attachment 15488699
> View attachment 15488703
> View attachment 15488709
> View attachment 15488710


Look very nice on leather


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

solar g-shocker said:


> Heroic18 Special Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

inasia699 said:


> Just got back from a polishing.
> View attachment 15476312
> View attachment 15476313


I like in blue


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

lang1_luis said:


> Where did you buy the strap?


I made it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffrey Lim (Nov 30, 2015)

Does the bronze give off any smell? Have always thought of getting a bronze watch 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca on US Military Canvas.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Jeffrey Lim said:


> Does the bronze give off any smell? Have always thought of getting a bronze watch
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Like old copper coins if you put them close to your nose. Unnoticeable in daily use.


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Temporary I am a collector of Helbergs CH8


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

modsupremo said:


> View attachment 15957092
> View attachment 15957094
> View attachment 15957095
> View attachment 15957096


Very nice combo. Where did you find this strap. Thx.


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

aw17 said:


> Very nice combo. Where did you find this strap. Thx.


Greetings! Please give Peter Gunny Gani on Facebook a holler so he can hook you up with one and more!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

lang1_luis said:


> Could you tell me the sizes of this watch please?
> Tganks in advance


45mm. Wears like 48mm.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helson Porthole&#8230;.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> San Martin diver.


Could you tell me tge size of this watch?


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

lang1_luis said:


> Could you tell me tge size of this watch?


42mm case
Lugyou San Martin Square Mechanical Watch for Men Beryllium Bronze ETA2824 Blue MOP 200m Water Resistant Shark Leather Blue Glow|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Like that one 
Do you might share the name of the manufacturer?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15953794


Clive mate!!
Question please will the bronze beauty survive salt, galvanic reaction?
I love that piece and nearly bought the green dial.
Are they fully marinised?
Tks mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Thunder on a Dobra with a wedding cigar


I love the aspect of tge patina


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> H2O


I love the patina


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

tekong said:


> Vdb


I love the shape of the watch


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

My one and only Bronze diver, though I have one with a bronze bezel and crown.


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Running out of time....


I copy your dessing to my hammerhead


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Bronze CH 1 Solid Back High Dome Crystal on Engraved SS Bracelet.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

lang1_luis said:


> Could you tell me tge size of this watch?


42mm. Wears like 45mm


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

This strap is thicker than most of the watches in my collection. It's amazing how comfortably it wears on my wrist. The watch ain't so bad either&#8230;


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Look in’ good ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

LIV Saturn&#8230;.


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> This is what I'm rocking today. I call it Phoenix Rising. The other watches call it The Big Daddy. Happy Father's Day.


I like a lot the shape


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


>


I love the leather strap


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Daily Double!
> 
> Known more for its luxury pens, Visconti is no slouch in the watch department, especially bronze.
> 
> Abyssus and Grand Cruise:


Amazing models


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> I've figured if I post 5 watches a day, I should be all caught up by the end of the month.


I love the watch that look like old dive helmet


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot !
> This started out as a 7002 from loyswatch on eBay.
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing job


----------



## lang1_luis (May 4, 2013)

tekong said:


>


I lke the leather strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6000m Mokume Gane (50% Bronze / 50% SS)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Starting over on the patina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

imagaspasser said:


> Starting over on the patina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Still the toughest Bruno ever made.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Always a fan of heavy patina cases with shiny dials - switched it up with this rebuild


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vilhelm Talos&#8230;.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Always a fan of heavy patina cases with shiny dials - switched it up with this rebuild


^^ this!

Similarly love the shiny gold hands with the patina of this Rawai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> ^^ this!
> 
> Similarly love the shiny gold hands with the patina of this Rawai
> 
> ...


Makes sense, I used the same patina method on both. That's not rubbing off.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Brass babies just passing by










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

My new Yema Superman steel/bronze..


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Bangla


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

konax said:


> Bangla


Like the strap, really compliments the watch. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Trigger time.

Have a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Doppiotempo&#8230;.


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi
Are there any square bronze watches beside Bell&Ross BR-03-92 and the San Mrtin? Some thing below 700 USD?
Thx.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

aw17 said:


> Hi
> Are there any square bronze watches beside Bell&Ross BR-03-92 and the San Mrtin? Some thing below 700 USD?
> Thx.


Aquatico 
Aquatico Super Charger


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes., Nice one. But a little too big (50mm L2L) for my small wrist.


----------



## bhoffman28 (Jul 6, 2021)

Awesome looking watches!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

VENETO by Fonderia Navale


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ordered. Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dobra said:


> VENETO by Fonderia Navale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much detail in that strap. Bravo sir.

One of your finest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> So much detail in that strap. Bravo sir.
> 
> One of your finest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother B!

Here's something from the past&#8230;

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

lang1_luis said:


> I lke the leather strap


From Thailand. FB strap monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zodiac&#8230;.


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Kakofonyx said:


> Zodiac&#8230;.


Love the repurposing of the Genta Gefica case! Who made this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

My nubbins fetish has brought me to the Rawai&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

imagaspasser said:


> Love the repurposing of the Genta Gefica case! Who made this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My muse is the skilled and talented, though quite elusive, Ridwan. When you find a watchmaker who can bring your "crazy" ideas to fruition (as I have with him), you stick with him, despite his seeming eccentricity.

And unsurprisingly, the watch is quite a hit with Steampunk lovers (my other eccentric tribe, as I like to call it)


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Tudor BB Bronze Bucherer *Blue*









_edit: Forgot to include BLUE!_


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gday friends. I started searching but ended up going in circles. Anyone know where to get a bronze RS style buckle for an isofrane strap??










I know they are out there&#8230;

Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Gday friends. I started searching but ended up going in circles. Anyone know where to get a bronze RS style buckle for an isofrane strap??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go...

San Martin made some of them...








Amazon.com: San Martin Watch Band Clasp 22mm Bronze Brass Leather Watchbands Strap Pin Buckle Belt Watch Accessories (Brass) : Cell Phones & Accessories


Amazon.com: San Martin Watch Band Clasp 22mm Bronze Brass Leather Watchbands Strap Pin Buckle Belt Watch Accessories (Brass) : Cell Phones & Accessories



www.amazon.com





Unfortunately they charge for shipping as much as the whole buckle costs.
If you'll find a more economic solution, please let me know. I'm in for a 22mm buckle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

imagaspasser said:


> My nubbins fetish has brought me to the Rawai&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Patina ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

feeling the love


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

cheers


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

konax said:


> cheers


More pictures of this BR please


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Tudor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Bendodds360 said:


> Gday friends. I started searching but ended up going in circles. Anyone know where to get a bronze RS style buckle for an isofrane strap??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this one ??


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33009872364.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.2d5911e6efStdY&algo_pvid=7ee135f4-983e-49ec-8144-cf298195a029&algo_expid=7ee135f4-983e-49ec-8144-cf298195a029-6&btsid=2100bdf116192094048591129ebb10&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Wrong Thread. Sorry!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep. That’s the best one I can find at the moment. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> More


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 with 12mm domed sapphire crystal&#8230;.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

^^ that thing looks very hefty. A nice change up for the brand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Hi. What model is this beauty?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

aw17 said:


> Hi. What model is this beauty?


Modded boxfish


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

konax said:


> Bangla


Okay Konax, you got me... is that strap alligator or something else. I love the color and texture. If you don't mind, who made it. TIA.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur's Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Triggered!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontvs Acheron&#8230;.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Think that's my favourite of your Bruno's.










My bronze for the day.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA A1 today


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Kaventsmann Boxfish&#8230;.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kakofonyx said:


> Kaventsmann Boxfish&#8230;.


Wow. That yellow really jumps out at you.

It looks really solid. Congrats on the new addition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Let's do two kavs in a row hey?

Have a great weekend all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Let's do two kavs in a row hey?
> 
> Have a great weekend all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm... that looks like a Kav under lockdown orders Ben...

Hope you guys are getting on top of it...we're starting to build a wall along the Murray mate..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hmmmm... that looks like a Kav under lockdown orders Ben...
> 
> Hope you guys are getting on top of it...m we're starting to build a wall along the Murray mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Not the hardest hit. But we are laying low that's for sure.

Have a good one mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. That yellow really jumps out at you.
> 
> It looks really solid. Congrats on the new addition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It certainly has a lot of wrist presence. And as we say here, "heavy like a Chevy."


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Buchmann69 said:


>


So, you did the egg thing, did ya?

"Ah, did ya ever think it wouldn't last forever? 
Did ya ever think that it would get this bad? 
Did ya ever think that everything would get so crazy?"


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

This is fantastic, well done.

Still with this boxy thing:


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Good to see many people who love bronze.









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Makara bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Back to the beginning after three years...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Visconti Abyssus Pro Dive 3000&#8230;.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hammerhead, the one that started it all for me.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Kakofonyx said:


> Viribus Unitis IR36....
> 
> I bought this watch for my daughter, but she just couldn't bond with it. "Bronze is a man's metal, daddy!", she argued. Her loss is my gain. This daddy looks good in pink.


Cool watch, i have got a IR27!


----------



## Spherejdesign (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice addition 👍


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Green dial









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Punisher&#8230;. Double the pain.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


> Punisher&#8230;. Double the pain.


I love it


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Homage Bronze









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

•


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> •


Sharp and to the point...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

OYNX MMXX


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished zenton B42 on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pietervn (Mar 3, 2006)

TC 9, latest edition. Looks more copper than bronze. Keen to see how it will change over the next few months.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TWalsh0391 (Jan 3, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Supreme Steampunk. Multilayered, multidimensional&#8230;.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Kakofonyx said:


> Supreme Steampunk. Multilayered, multidimensional&#8230;.


This is rather cool but... Is it really a "diver"?


----------



## Watchartig (May 26, 2019)




----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## tom tyler (Aug 22, 2021)

Die taucht was ...


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Elmero said:


> This is rather cool but... Is it really a "diver"?


Any watch can be a diver depending on how deep you want to dive. Besides, I see other people posting pilots, field, fixed-bezel, no-bezel, etc. bronze watches here and nobody is asking them that question.

Thou protest too much, methinks.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Kakofonyx said:


> Any watch can be a diver depending on how deep you want to dive. Besides, I see other people posting pilots, field, fixed-bezel, no-bezel, etc. bronze watches here and nobody is asking them that question.
> 
> Thou protest too much, methinks.


All good. My apologies if you felt attacked by my comment, that was not my intention. If you want to post non-divers on a diver thread, that's your call.
Don't really care if youthinks I protest too much


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

BR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

konax said:


> BR


Great looking watch, especially on that strap 😍


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey folks,

may I ask you for helping me out?
I'm looking for the weight of the Tudor BB Bronze (head only).
I was searching for a while in the www, but couldn't find it.

Does it wear top-heavy on the fabric-nato?

All the best,
Mordecai


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

I know how you feel first bronze arrived last week and within week another arrived today albeit brass . I was just researching the patina process the Zelos is perfect for me but the Helson needs tone down &#8230; will get those eggs on the boil now &#8230;. Can't wait
















update with the before and after much better I think &#8230;


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> may I ask you for helping me out?
> I'm looking for the weight of the Tudor BB Bronze (head only).
> ...


I'm guessing it's heavier than steel version, and in my opinion this already is a bit top heavy. Tudor natos are excellent quality though and are mounted on springbars that go through the strap, so the head doesn't move too much, I'd say that helps a little. 
Given that you're in Germany, I'd visit (or call) any Bucherer boutique near you and ask about the exact weight, they are usually very helpful.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Simons194 said:


> I know how you feel first bronze arrived last week and within week another arrived today albeit brass . I was just researching the patina process the Zelos is perfect for me but the Helson needs tone down &#8230; will get those eggs on the boil now &#8230;. Can't wait
> View attachment 16085698
> 
> View attachment 16085701


Much better now I have toned the Helson back and given it a light burnish before and after


----------



## Dimagger (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi! GG Vanguard Retro.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Italy


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Not the best pic, but back so I'll work on it.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Not the best pic, but back so I'll work on it.


G-

Your average is most people's majestic. Carry on!

Neil

Old pic, brass and not on the wrist, but rules are rules&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16095611


an absolutely stunning watch 
May I ask you for a favour? Could you weigth the watch with nato and head only?
I'm struggeling with me to sell my Aquadive to be able adding this Tudor Bronze to my collection. Only downside for me is that my wrist cirumference is about 16,5cm (6,5inch), which might not be the best for this 43mm Tudor.

All the best from Germany,


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Goblin77 said:


> an absolutely stunning watch
> May I ask you for a favour? Could you weigth the watch with nato and head only?
> I'm struggeling with me to sell my Aquadive to be able adding this Tudor Bronze to my collection. Only downside for me is that my wrist cirumference is about 16,5cm (6,5inch), which might not be the best for this 43mm Tudor.
> 
> All the best from Germany,


Thanks 😊👍🏽! In terms of weight I can try and get that for you, away on a trip so will let you know as soon as I can. In regards to wrist circumference I have known a few people to wear it with about the same wrist size with no issue. The lug to lug is roughly 52mm but with the curvature of the lugs and how it hugs the wrist it seems to wear smaller.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Maranez









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

PoPZilla said:


> Maranez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod! Plexi?


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brenguy (Oct 28, 2019)

I like the patina. I think Gerald Genta introduced bronze cases commericially…. He liked it for the natural patina it gave. Or maybe I’m confusing this with another famous watch designer/watchmaker.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

This one is progressing well. I like that you can see the different materials&#8230;the bronze case, the stainless hex bolts around the dial, and the four brass bolts in the corners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

imagaspasser said:


> This one is progressing well. I like that you can see the different materials&#8230;the bronze case, the stainless hex bolts around the dial, and the four brass bolts in the corners.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just spit out my coffee! You took that thing to a whole new level&#8230; well done, J!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> I just spit out my coffee! You took that thing to a whole new level&#8230; well done, J!!


Yep that's stupendous ??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boutsk said:


>


Cool piece mate ,
What movement please?
Tks Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Cool piece mate ,
> What movement please?
> Tks Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


 Thanks ! I think ETA2824-2


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

This one's supposed to be my "dressy casual", but I can tell you already&#8230;it's gonna be an exercise in restraint with all that bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Medicine&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

USMC0321 said:


> Nice mod! Plexi?


Thanks


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That looks great... do you know what type of bronze it is? Did you force the patina?


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

VicAjax said:


> That looks great... do you know what type of bronze it is? Did you force the patina?


Not sure about the bronze type, you'd have to check the Steinhart website.

And no not forced..but did spend the better part of one summer a few years back in the ocean! Took quite a while to develop a patina compared to my other bronzes.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tickythebull said:


> Borealis


This so seems like there should be a 2nd crown for this case dial layout ... is it in hiding ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16114315


Have I ever told you I offer watch babysitting services?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

imagaspasser said:


> This one is progressing well. I like that you can see the different materials&#8230;the bronze case, the stainless hex bolts around the dial, and the four brass bolts in the corners.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This seems like it would scare the women & children of your village , I love it but am I wrong ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Have I ever told you I offer watch babysitting services?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Kind offer.

Hes 18, mostly grumpy, frequently drunk, oh and eats everything in the house.

When are you available?


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> This seems like it would scare the women & children of your village , I love it but am I wrong ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah there's plenty to be afraid of&#8230;I make sure to have my supplicants cry directly over the piece. And if the salt of their tears isn't enough to make the verdigris materialize, then it surely is no match for the chlorine gas that I follow up with.

For the board, here it is: freshly cried-over, before all the spit and polish&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> Kind offer.
> 
> Hes 18, mostly grumpy, frequently drunk, oh and eats everything in the house.
> 
> When are you available?


Wow he sounds like a wonderful young expressive artistic type lad lol ... I'm available anytime, so is the padded closest he would most likely spend most of his earned free time hehehehe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

imagaspasser said:


> Yeah there's plenty to be afraid of&#8230;I make sure to have my supplicants cry directly over the piece. And if the salt of their tears isn't enough to make the verdigris materialize, then it surely is no match for the chlorine gas that I follow up with.
> 
> For the board, here it is: freshly cried-over, before all the spit and polish&#8230;
> 
> ...


Made not bought.... the collection of salty water droplets of those whom should be honored to only add to this masterpiece shall not necessarily remembered cause to numerous but the outcome shall be enjoyed by us... so that's a win win in my book.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey!
Where's Solar G's New TriggerFish?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wow he sounds like a wonderful young expressive artistic type lad lol ... I'm available anytime, so is the padded closest he would most likely spend most of his earned free time hehehehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just a bit too late packed him off to uni today, wife has been in floods of tears, as has the local Pizzeria and wine merchants.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

PoPZilla said:


> View attachment 16125264


wow that is a big boy 🥰


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

VicAjax said:


> That looks great... do you know what type of bronze it is? Did you force the patina?





Red PeeKay said:


> Not sure about the bronze type, you'd have to check the Steinhart website.
> 
> And no not forced..but did spend the better part of one summer a few years back in the ocean! Took quite a while to develop a patina compared to my other bronzes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Aluminium Bronze I believe, similar to what Tudor uses. Sometimes called navel bronze as it patinates slowly.

Steinhart does use tin bronze on some of its other models. So they may eventually use it on these. But when they came out, it was definitely aluminium bronze.

I've always liked this model of theirs. I've always thought it a shame that they do what they do, because all their own original design stuff is mostly good.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

catsteeth said:


> Aluminium Bronze I believe, similar to what Tudor uses. Sometimes called navel bronze as it patinates slowly.
> 
> Steinhart does use tin bronze on some of its other models. So they may eventually use it on these. But when they came out, it was definitely aluminium bronze.
> 
> I've always liked this model of theirs. I've always thought it a shame that they do what they do, because all their own original design stuff is mostly good.


Most companies use the CusN8

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alliance107 (Sep 10, 2021)

i need to stop looking at watches lol


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Most companies use the CusN8
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes they do. Steinhart does with the newer bronze pilots, but not with the original divers, or original pilots. I don't know about the ones now, can't be bothered to find out.

My CW bronze diver is CuSn6, which I'm absolutely delighted about. It has a slightly higher copper content than CuSn8, so patinates slightly faster and darker.

There's actually whole grades and different types of bronze. Interestingly the Chinese homage bronzes all claim to be CuSn8, but I wonder when you look how some of them age.

My CW


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Currently my bronze favourite one.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

I have another watch that's listed as CuSn8, but damned if this Zelos doesn't take on a little patina in a hurry. This is after a week in and out of the hottub, doing some gardening, and washing the car. The original was almost as pink as the dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

catsteeth said:


> Yes they do. Steinhart does with the newer bronze pilots, but not with the original divers, or original pilots. I don't know about the ones now, can't be bothered to find out.
> 
> My CW bronze diver is CuSn6, which I'm absolutely delighted about. It has a slightly higher copper content than CuSn8, so patinates slightly faster and darker.
> 
> ...


I like how dark that watch is turning out , any forced patina or do you over watch a light tower in between taking swimming laps in the Atlantic?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

imagaspasser said:


> I have another watch that's listed as CuSn8, but damned if this Zelos doesn't take on a little patina in a hurry. This is after a week in and out of the hottub, doing some gardening, and washing the car. The original was almost as pink as the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro !!!!

Unless your hot tub is filled liver of sulfur I'd say hmmmmmm come on tell us truths!!! Do you sleep on a bed made of hardboiled eggs wrapped in plastics ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I love the iridescence of nacre (mother of pearl) dials, but they're hard for me to photograph even with copious artistic license.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> I love the iridescence of nacre (mother of pearl) dials, but they're hard for me to photograph even with copious artistic license.


I'm not into.MOP but damn that Helson looks stunning.. I'd say you prefer your bronzes untanned though ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm not into.MOP but damn that Helson looks stunning.. I'd say you prefer your bronzes untanned though ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I definitely don't like the shine of new bronze or brass. In the beginning, I would very gently fume off the shine with ammonia or, in some case, LoS. Even though it can take a long time in the Sonoran Desert where I live, natural patina is my preference.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Thanks. I definitely don't like the shine of new bronze or brass. In the beginning, I would very gently fume off the shine with ammonia or, in some case, LoS. Even though it can take a long time in the Sonoran Desert where I live, natural patina is my preference.


We are up in land locked north Idaho so I'm guessing just about the same lack of humid weather so I hear you on natural until nature is taking too damn long lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> I like how dark that watch is turning out , any forced patina or do you over watch a light tower in between taking swimming laps in the Atlantic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you 👍

It's totally natural. I'm not into forcing a patina, it seems somehow false. But that's entirely personal, I have no problem with others doing it and admiring the results.

I got the watch at six months old, and I've had it almost exactly a year. It gets hand wash wet very rarely. Plus I give it a good polish everytime I put it on to get rid of that dusty feel bronze gets from sitting in a watch box for a while. That would've slowed the process down as it lightens it a little, but so what. I'm just enjoying the process and seeing where it goes.

Comparison pictures.
First pic is when I got it, you can tell because it's the OEM strap and I always take them off. Second is now/above pic.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

catsteeth said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's totally natural. I'm not into forcing a patina, it seems somehow false. But that's entirely personal, I have no problem with others doing it and admiring the results.
> 
> ...


Yet another sign I should finally take the plunge on a CW ... technically had one for a nano second as part of a trade which then became another trade so almost virgin territory for me. But its there black dial with yellow highlights chrono diver ((( cause ya know you need to track seconds down there ))) that's the most tempting but I love how this bronze is coming out naturally. Gorgeous watch. Unless you are selling it then it's horrible and ugly and rightly should be discounted in which I'd probably be in the running to buy it ... hehehe! Wear in great health 

Here is I believe the only bronze I haven't forced after about a year and change. Every time I wear it I'm tempted but I refrain ..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yet another sign I should finally take the plunge on a CW ... technically had one for a nano second as part of a trade which then became another trade so almost virgin territory for me. But its there black dial with yellow highlights chrono diver ((( cause ya know you need to track seconds down there ))) that's the most tempting but I love how this bronze is coming out naturally. Gorgeous watch. Unless you are selling it then it's horrible and ugly and rightly should be discounted in which I'd probably be in the running to buy it ... hehehe! Wear in great health
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Post a pic of which CW you mean. I know @jkpa has an absolutely to die for blue/yellow Chrono' diver if that's similar to what you mean.

I love the brand. I bought a steel Trident about 5 or 6 years ago and it was my first half decent entry Swiss watch. I've loved the brand ever since. I then had a Jump Hour, and then this Bronze.

Lol... Funny you should mention that. I'm very likely selling at the end of the year. I've been seriously wanting a Tudor bronze for at least a year now, so I'm probs going to get one around year end.
Since I've really streamlined the collection I don't have space for doubling up, so the CW bronze will go, (with a couple of others to fund it). I'll pm you around the time, though I realise that's a few months away. Oh, and just as a little bit of sizzle, the SW200 has run 1 spd all year .

*Edit*: Love those GG's. I'm waiting on my Peacemaker PG-00 pre-order (with the small seconds at nine) right now. They said August/September....🤷‍♂️ Patience is sometimes very hard... 😏


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Picked this up last week









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

catsteeth said:


> Post a pic of which CW you mean. I know @jkpa has an absolutely to die for blue/yellow Chrono' diver if that's similar to what you mean.
> 
> I love the brand. I bought a steel Trident about 5 or 6 years ago and it was my first half decent entry Swiss watch. I've loved the brand ever since. I then had a Jump Hour, and then this Bronze.
> 
> ...


I have the bronzo you are shooting for however; isnt going anywhere. You will love the patina and overall vibe they throw out there ... total strap changing hoochies though so prepare for the additional costs of it requiring a full new wardrobe.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 with a Café Liégois


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay Bucherer blue&#8230;.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Zelos Mako 500 with a Café Liégois
> 
> View attachment 16136383


Can you move your wrist & watch out of the way so we can see whatever on God's glorious earth you ordered while channeling willie Wonka?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

It's sort of a trip that this thread is like one of the only to show aquadive watches .. well made watches imho.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> It's sort of a trip that this thread is like one of the only to show aquadive watches .. well made watches imho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, unfortunately they're rarely sown. Absolutely loving this one. The bronze is very stable and does not develop patina that fast. Therefore I really like the way it does.

In the www you can find a video where you can see how it gets milled out of a chunk of bronze.

Only downside is the bezel spring, which is a bit prone for getting broken. But it's an easy to replace it und it's not that expensive.

So, in total


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Goblin77 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately they're rarely sown. Absolutely loving this one. The bronze is very stable and does not develop patina that fast. Therefore I really like the way it does.
> 
> In the www you can find a video where you can see how it gets milled out of a chunk of bronze.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm , they seem like a company that once they know of a issue would adjust and fix it. So has anyone else found this bezel spring to be a kink or are you just a brute with your chunks of bronzos?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

John D. said:


> View attachment 16139089


Nice shot John 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16140297
> View attachment 16140298
> View attachment 16140299
> View attachment 16140300
> View attachment 16140301


Beautiful piece !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Beautiful piece !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! Looks even better in person 😎👍🏽


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks bro! Looks even better in person


That sounds dangerously close to basically letting me know its en route hmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> That sounds dangerously close to basically letting me know its en route hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it ???&#8230; it's punches way above its price point. Also not sure what alloys they use but it's started to patina really nice and evenly ?!


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Do it &#8230; it's punches way above its price point. Also not sure what alloys they use but it's started to patina really nice and evenly !


Most of the shops that make great watches go with CusN8 but yours does seem to be throwing a bit more copper maybe.. either way its bad ass and unfortunately the chicks at the coffee stands will continue to tell the dude wearing the Michael Kors or G shock like eminem " ohhhhh nice watch " .... all while we are sporting bad ass actual watches unnoticed by the general public heheheh

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Most of the shops that make great watches go with CusN8 but yours does seem to be throwing a bit more copper maybe.. either way its bad ass and unfortunately the chicks at the coffee stands will continue to tell the dude wearing the Michael Kors or G shock like eminem " ohhhhh nice watch " .... all while we are sporting bad ass actual watches unnoticed by the general public heheheh
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Haha, too funny, but sometimes it's good to go under the radar. I was thinking the same thing more copper than tin, I know CusN8 is the standard now. But I like it since it's different from the other Bronze watches that I have which are developing a different shade of patina to break up redundancy.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Zelos Mako v3 bronze teal


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


>


What's the lume like on that big chunk of bronze ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland LE&#8230;.

A nice blend of Realism with Futurism. I feel it will become a collectible like Mr. Roboto, from the same watchmaker.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*I've got a weakness for bronze as well.*


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The unfortunate facts of a watch flipper is sadly you send some down the road to their forever homes but miss them later .. that ch6 being a prime example. That man knows how to build watches and holds back nothing on the special magical lume liquids .. great watches 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steinhart Marine Officer….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Love the Spanish Embroidery stitch on this strap!



Kakofonyx said:


> Steinhart Marine Officer….


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

I gotta get Dobra to make a new strap for this, but for now here it is on a nato…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


That is a nice watch. What is it? Size looks nice, not too big. (Either that, or that is a huge cigar.)


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

monod said:


> View attachment 16148730


That won't stay that shiny for very long (-;

Nice watch by the way....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

c3p0 said:


> That is a nice watch. What is it? Size looks nice, not too big. (Either that, or that is a huge cigar.)


Just a 44mm San Martin


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

47mm


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Just a 44mm San Martin


That is a huge cigar. But the watch is very nice. That tone of blue is very nice and goes great with the bonze. Congrats


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

stew77 said:


> *I've got a weakness for bronze as well.*


Is that Benarus 47mm? Very nice.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Tempory type-A. While I try and find a quality bronze type-A Fleiger with: Swiss 6497/8, domed sapphire, slim bezel/case sides, 44mm(+), and bronze of course.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

catsteeth said:


> Tempory type-A. While I try and find a quality bronze type-A Fleiger with: Swiss 6497/8, domed sapphire, slim case sides, 44mm(+), and bronze of course.
> View attachment 16155971


Ahhh yes. The quest! I've been looking for a type-A flieger, movement don't matter...tbh a stock Miyota would be perfect, 42-44mm bronze with the standard second hand and not sub dial and the diamond/ onion shaped crown.... at a reasonable price. 

San Martin made one, but limited edition. There was one floating around a while back but had other things on and missed it. 

The Archimede and Dekla are too hexxy $$$$ for my liking. 

I shall lurk and bide my time...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Jean1888 said:


> Is that Benarus 47mm? Very nice.


I believe that is an Anonimo bronze. 

Whoops didn’t see all the pics in that post…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Jean1888 said:


> Is that Benarus 47mm? Very nice.


Thank you! The Benarus is one of the first gen models and is 44mm.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

imagaspasser said:


> Love the Spanish Embroidery stitch on this strap!


Thanks.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Phoenix….

Controversial and Unapologetic.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kakofonyx said:


> Phoenix….
> 
> Controversial and Unapologetic.


Very nice! What’s inside the crown??


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


Amazing patina ! Did you blast the case by yourself ? If yes, can you share some information about blasting (pressure of the sand, material/size of beads)? My BWB Maranez came polished from previous owner and I'm interested to give it a blasted finish


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Amazing patina ! Did you blast the case by yourself ? If yes, can you share some information about blasting (pressure of the sand, material/size of beads)? My BWB Maranez came polished from previous owner and I'm interested to give it a blasted finish


Sure - I’ll answer it publicly since I get asked a lot. 

For that Ennebi style finish you do a nice dark patina with LOS (decase it first) and then blast it with #10 100-170 grit glass beads at about 40-60lbs of pressure. Right after blasting you LOS it with quick dips in warm water with cold water rinses in between. Gives you a nice burnt golden finish that will be extremely durable. 

I use the same media with all my titanium blasted finishes like on my PAM 364, except with sodium percarbonate for the dark Ti patina. This size of bead will hide any knicks or previous damage and give you a nice warm finish. 

Would look really good on your BWB. PM me if you need any help with it.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Sure - I’ll answer it publicly since I get asked a lot.
> 
> For this Ennebi style finish you do a nice dark patina with LOS (decase it first) and then blast it with #10 100-170 grit glass beads at about 40-60lbs of pressure. Right after blasting you LOS it with quick dips in warm water with cold water rinses in between. Gives you a nice burnt golden finish that will be extremely durable.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much !! Do you polish the inner part of the case before reassabling the watch or keep it blasted/patinated ?


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Very nice! What’s inside the crown??


Thanks. It’s verdigris sealed in with acrylic (plexiglass).


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boutsk said:


> Thank you very much !! Do you polish the inner part of the case before reassabling the watch or keep it blasted/patinated ?


You just want to remove the movement/dial when doing the process - the watch will be fully sealed with the crown and case back on the case. Just a precaution in case it leaks or needs new seals. 

Two layers of 3M tape will keep your crystal safe while blasting. 

The whole process will take you around 15 minutes. But no, no need to field strip the entire watch like you’d do when you cerakote.

Quick pic for the thread:


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)

Heavens, what huge pieces of metal..... here's a smaller one:


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Sure - I’ll answer it publicly since I get asked a lot.


This is *invaluable* information, thanks for sharing Graham! IMO, the bronzos look the best in blasted finish, a silver dialed Ennebi that shows up here from time to time might be my favourite example.
And to not post without a photo:


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

New straps for my favourite blue dialed bronze pair


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.. late night non fancy pics
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Lum-Tec Combat B….


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca bronze 2000m


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Nitron Ranger LE….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Ahhh yes. The quest! I've been looking for a type-A flieger, movement don't matter...tbh a stock Miyota would be perfect, 42-44mm bronze with the standard second hand and not sub dial and the diamond/ onion shaped crown.... at a reasonable price.
> 
> San Martin made one, but limited edition. There was one floating around a while back but had other things on and missed it.
> 
> ...


Didn't see your reply till just now, sorry. The three closest I've found are:

Laco do a great Type A but it's near $2000 and it's their erbstuck style (faked).

Dekla again do a type-A but the 44mm, the size I want has huge fat dominating bezels/case sides.

The one I really like is the Nav B-Uhr 44 Handaufzug Bronze. It's 44mm, type-A with subdial, which I'm equally happy with in bronze. In steel I prefer the centre seconds.
But it has one major flaw. I don't like the branding, I can't get on with Steinhart. I have a sterile type B from them. They make well priced good quality for that price watches. I just wouldn't want Steinhart on the dial.
Otherwise it's absolutely ideal. I did ask if they could do one without, but no luck.


----------



## Jrbergstrom (Nov 4, 2012)

PoPZilla said:


> View attachment 16173817


That is one heck of a domed crystal. What watch is that?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Got it two days ago, so still honeymoon time


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


Congratulations on the new piece. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Congratulations on the new piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Jrbergstrom said:


> That is one heck of a domed crystal. What watch is that?


It's Maranez watch but I change to Dome crystal 😅.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> Yes they do. Steinhart does with the newer bronze pilots, but not with the original divers, or original pilots. I don't know about the ones now, can't be bothered to find out.
> 
> My CW bronze diver is CuSn6, which I'm absolutely delighted about. It has a slightly higher copper content than CuSn8, so patinates slightly faster and darker.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they changed that for the new model, this is mine after 8 months, no salt water exposure though.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Joseit0 said:


> I wonder if they changed that for the new model, this is mine after 8 months, no salt water exposure though.
> 
> View attachment 16187512


Looking at the colour of that, I'd assume it's got a high copper content, so entirely likely to be CuSn6. It's certainly not aluminium bronze as it's not yellowish.
I'm not too surprised it looks like that after 8 months. If it was kept very dry and only worn as part of a rotation I'd be even less surprised. Maybe it's just good quality well founded bronze, and just taking it's time to oxidize.
This is mine after a similar time. I was wearing it a lot more then, and it often got wet in the shower, etc.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Behold the beauty of bronze









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Visconti Roma 60s chrono, aka “Mocha”….


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

knightRider said:


> .


The California dial, nice 👌🏽…


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

First week of patinafication
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

40.5mm vs 47mm


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Crown @ 12 o’clock position.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Crown @ 12 o’clock position.


If only you had more of selection to choose from .... hehehe, impressive as always !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> If only you had more of selection to choose from .... hehehe, impressive as always !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I know, right?! Thanks.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

with a zero patina bath, the bronze CuS8 becomes rose gold for a few hours






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

catsteeth said:


> Looking at the colour of that, I'd assume it's got a high copper content, so entirely likely to be CuSn6. It's certainly not aluminium bronze as it's not yellowish.
> I'm not too surprised it looks like that after 8 months. If it was kept very dry and only worn as part of a rotation I'd be even less surprised. Maybe it's just good quality well founded bronze, and just taking it's time to oxidize.
> This is mine after a similar time. I was wearing it a lot more then, and it often got wet in the shower, etc.



Yeah, for sure it's not aluminimum, I also suspect that CW uses CuSn6.

Developing the patina is a big part of the appeal of owning a bronze watch for me, so I won't force it. It's just coming along more slowly than I expected.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

in the blurb for the Trident Ombre on their site Christopher Ward list the material as CuSn6

for the uninitiated is that a good material?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue bronze rainy Mondays always pump me up
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez Georgi…Wow, Great Piece, Great Pic!


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I like my bezels to be all-metal. So ceramic and other non-metal bezels are kinda dealbreakers for me. Call it a pet peeve. However, I’ve been known to compromise a “few” times. Once a watch whore, always a watch whore, I guess. 

Have to admit though, ceramic bezels often have great lume.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> I like my bezels to be all-metal. So ceramic and other non-metal bezels are kinda dealbreakers for me. Call it a pet peeve. However, I’ve been known to compromise a “few” times. Once a watch whore, always a watch whore, I guess.
> 
> Have to admit though, ceramic bezels often have great lume.


exquisite pictures!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton uses AB5S Bronze while H2O uses CuSn8 resulting in different coloration






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Only the crown and dial are bronze on this H2o orca dress variant






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Only the outer case is bronze
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Halloween watch choice narrowed down to these three….


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Halloween watch choice narrowed down to these three….


Have I already extended a home sitting service the next time you travel ? Dont mind the cushion cases that would happen to handle rolling out massive amounts of bronze ... I carry my juice boxes & snacks in there ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Have I already extended a home sitting service the next time you travel ? Dont mind the cushion cases that would happen to handle rolling out massive amounts of bronze ... I carry my juice boxes & snacks in there ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It would be an honor to have you aboard.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Carpe Omnia….


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Steampunk Horology: Carpe Omnia….


On every aspect this is so next next level ... what is that dial made of ? And is there wrist shot ... & on board hmmm sounds like we can getting some fishing in .. count me in brother 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> On every aspect this is so next next level ... what is that dial made of ? And is there wrist shot ... & on board hmmm sounds like we can getting some fishing in .. count me in brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I’m not quite sure of the dial material. Possibly a metal coated with lume. 

It will be a cold day in hell before I post a wristie.Honestly, I enjoy taking pictures of my watches even more than wearing them. I feel wrist shots have an inherent bias that distract from the beauty of the watch itself.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Medusa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Maranez


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Poseidon….


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

i need to get my buddy Sean on here, he will love those real chunky bronze casings


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.zenton bronze saw some action yesterday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Second day in on my first bronze watch. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Sacred Craft La Grande Mér Hua Hin…


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Creature comforts of Tumaco


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


That is cool- who makes that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dan01 said:


> That is cool- who makes that one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Timemachinist - this guy makes it


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> Timemachinist - this guy makes it


Thanks for sharing... he is one cool watch maker... love the naval destroyer!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

USMC0321 said:


> Timemachinist - this guy makes it


Whoa... wait ... is there a part of the strap not being shown ? So medusa watches?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: A Leaning Tower!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


> Timemachinist - this guy makes it


Nice. No way I could pull that off but I need to check that out. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Whoa... wait ... is there a part of the strap not being shown ? So medusa watches?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks like Cal machined a watch strap cuff…. Next level stuff. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dan01 said:


> Nice. No way I could pull that off but I need to check that out. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply; traveling - sounds like they covered it… Timemachinist with a different strap configuration, sapphire, seals to match his later designs, and lumed hands/dial. It goes everywhere with me.

















Tired of military contractor watches breaking. Sticking with the humble man that built a submarine in his spare time:









This Man Built a Submarine from Scratch


This man built a submarine from scratch. No kidding. That's why he's a certified Backyard Genius, part of Popular Mechanics's yearly tribute to the world's greatest unsung engineers.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

ZM-73 said:


> Balticus
> View attachment 16290756
> 
> View attachment 16290757



ooh i like this one


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

sh0wtime said:


> ooh i like this one


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Techme said:


>


The light on that shade of bronze is lovely


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

San Martin


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Aluminum bronze zenton has never been polished


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

In and and out of a saltwater pool and the ocean for the last few days. The pool patina is meh, but the beach patina is superb.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver (Magpie Dial)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Mark 8 with a bronze case and bezel.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Some brass


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Some more brass


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Medusa said:


> Timemachinist Mark 8 with a bronze case and bezel.
> 
> View attachment 16304563
> 
> View attachment 16304568


How's the band work... to get it on and off your wrist..? And wrist size adjustment? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> How's the band work... to get it on and off your wrist..? And wrist size adjustment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Its literally a short rifle sling. The watches with a one piece strap are taken on and off by releasing one of the two locking swivels. The watches with two piece traditional straps go on and of normally and can be switched out fast. The one piece straps are sized, the two piece are any off the rack 24mm.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Green one tonight


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helson Gauge (the watch, not the turtle )


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW Trident Pro 600 Bronze (43.5mm)






























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Combat Bronze


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

New to me.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Full collection of CuSn8 bronze with blue dials









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone said bronze?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Appreciation for my IWC Aquatimer Chronograph Darwin. Such an alluring piece which I am proud to have in my collection!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16316153




Always a pleasure to see you here, Clive. Merry Christmas!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Corum Admiral…. sailing steampunk style.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Definitely addicted to this Moray blue dial , bronze case























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mott 8699 Sea NATO


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Mott 8699 Sea NATO
> 
> 
> You've got taste in cigars and watches. Cheers


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Kakofonyx said:


> Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


I would call that "The Kraken". 😉


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Mott 8699 Sea NATO


What model Kaventsmann is that? (I don’t see a reference to the name that you listed)That looks awesome.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> What model Kaventsmann is that? (I don’t see a reference to the name that you listed)That looks awesome.


Thanks - it’s a just Triggerfish with custom blasted finish and Ploprof hands.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

bought this a while back, can't post due to apps issue...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Picked up in 2018, and still not over it


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Clay Jamison (Dec 4, 2013)

fun with my steeldive


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The spartan zenton bronze b42
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Gary Paul (Feb 27, 2021)

DTDiver said:


> CW Trident Pro 600 Bronze (43.5mm)
> View attachment 16310027
> View attachment 16310028
> View attachment 16310029
> ...





DTDiver said:


> CW Trident Pro 600 Bronze (43.5mm)
> View attachment 16310027
> View attachment 16310028
> View attachment 16310029
> ...


Very nice. I have the CW Bronze Ombré but now I’m thinking I should have went with the blue dial. …what strap is that? It makes the watch and doesn’t look CW OEM.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Mokume Gane 6000m on safari strap with chocolate stitching


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Time to make a strap
Happy New Year brothers


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: The Shrine.


----------



## TheBronze (May 21, 2011)

Worn daily for two years! The Shinola Bronze Monster developed a great patina. When casually polished with a rouge cloth and a touch of Semichrome we get a gorgeous watch that highlights the bronze color with dark patina in the low spots, and a few dings to show it actually gets used. The end result is a watch that shows its history but is still standing tall, ready and capable! My wife gave me this watch two years ago for Christmas and I've worn it nearly every day since. It is more accurate than my Rolex and has a classy sort of charm that allows me to wear it in jeans or a suit. Props to the wife! She got this one right!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TheBronze said:


> Worn daily for two years! The Shinola Bronze Monster developed a great patina. When casually polished with a rouge cloth and a touch of Semichrome we get a gorgeous watch that highlights the bronze color with dark patina in the low spots, and a few dings to show it actually gets used. The end result is a watch that shows its history but is still standing tall, ready and capable! My wife gave me this watch two years ago for Christmas and I've worn it nearly every day since. It is more accurate than my Rolex and has a classy sort of charm that allows me to wear it in jeans or a suit. Props to the wife! She got this one right!
> View attachment 16334902
> /QUOTE]


Love that watch, went to an AD last year and tried it on. Almost pulled the trigger.
Been looking on the forums for one recently.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still the Bronzo today.

Happy new year Bronze watch brothers.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vesire said:


> Time to make a strap
> Happy New Year brothers
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible G! What a great combo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Black and tan isn't just a drink.


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)

TheBronze said:


> Worn daily for two years! The Shinola Bronze Monster developed a great patina. When casually polished with a rouge cloth and a touch of Semichrome we get a gorgeous watch that highlights the bronze color with dark patina in the low spots, and a few dings to show it actually gets used. The end result is a watch that shows its history but is still standing tall, ready and capable! My wife gave me this watch two years ago for Christmas and I've worn it nearly every day since. It is more accurate than my Rolex and has a classy sort of charm that allows me to wear it in jeans or a suit. Props to the wife! She got this one right!
> View attachment 16334901
> View attachment 16334902


Agree with everything you typed. Wearing mine as I type this that I received last week from my wife for our anniversary. The bronze looks more like rose gold at the moment, but I look forward to the patina. Nothing to dislike about this watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

My single bronze watch. Taking the patina slow because the bronze alloy is so pretty from the factory.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

New buckle time. Yay or nay?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Love bronze so much even use bronze screws at work.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


What a beauty! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Roma….Raw….Romantic.


----------



## cantona (May 18, 2011)

damn, looks like some precious artifact a superhero movie would be about


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16352501


That pic looks suspiciously familiar🤔😁


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Sunday in bronze...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

47mm


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Mako in the shade...









Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16371092


Clive, this forced or natural?.

Great looking watch


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b42 on benarus leather + rubber last few days
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

predapio said:


> Clive, this forced or natural?.
> 
> Great looking watch


Thanks.

No forcing, just worn it a lot 😍


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pearl Diver today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Green dial was my first bronze watch. I am pleasantly surprised how much I enjoy it. I've only had it a couple weeks and it hasn’t been taken off until now. Mr FedEx just dropped off the blue dial. Impatiently waiting for more patina!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

KM_AB said:


> Green dial was my first bronze watch. I am pleasantly surprised how much I enjoy it. I've only had it a couple weeks and it hasn’t been taken off until now. Mr FedEx just dropped off the blue dial. Impatiently waiting for more patina!
> 
> View attachment 16388796


Very nice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helson Sharkdiver 10th Anniversary LE


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

“She offered her honor 
He honored her offer
All night long
They laid in each other’s arms 
Offering and honoring.”


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

I ordered this H20 Kalmar 2 Bronze Vintage the other day. Black to blue dial. 6 to 8 week wait.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Ready for Sunday


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


My compliments on a great picture and watch. Was it manufactured by Getat, and if not, by whom?


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> View attachment 16390590



This is a gorgeous watch


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

If Linde Werdelin and Richard Mille had a baby by surrogacy….


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Piotr











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

T1meout said:


> My compliments on a great picture and watch. Was it manufactured by Getat, and if not, by whom?


I think it was a San Martin limited release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bonze Orca


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Heroic18 47mm


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Vostok 1967.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Mako


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Group pic.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

WOW! @Watchcollector21

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Not ideal conditions for diving. Fortunately divers also work well for skiing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16427274



I’m hitting the half century milestone this year and thinking about rewarding myself with the holy grail watch. This might be it!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Double


----------



## jgrant7719 (May 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Back to black, the blue thread really nails it. Imo.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Cardinal Points….

Case by Gerald Genta 
Engraving by David Harris
Everything else by Ridwan


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Let it snow..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I've only the one...so far.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Did I already post these Glycine bronzies here ? What the heck will post again for good measure and posting points ! I have two more Glycine bronze models unopened , intending return/flip but might need to keep


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Bronze isn't for everyone.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

KM_AB said:


> I’m hitting the half century milestone this year and thinking about rewarding myself with the holy grail watch. This might be it!


And why not, but good luck finding one, took me years and a lot of looking, as unlike a lot of watches that are current production, this is 1/1000 and was sold out before it hit the shops.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> And why not, but good luck finding one, took me years and a lot of looking, as unlike a lot of watches that are current production, this is 1/1000 and was sold out before it hit the shops.


Just sell him yours silly. Problem solved😂😂😂😂


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Only half a day yesterday, back on for today.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarooose
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur’s Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pearl Diver today


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam
> 
> (Minotaur’s Knights of the Round Table)


I reckon that's one of your nicest ones yet... is that a Ridwan custom? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> I reckon that's one of your nicest ones yet... is that a Ridwan custom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes, yes, and thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Aquatico HK diver watches group :


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Some h2o orca bronze























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton bronze with brown dial
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

My newly acquired BBB58


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Let’s make watches, not wars.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Combat Sub


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey!
You want to bamba?
You wanna chill with the big boys?
Get a boat. A UBoat.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Joseit0 said:


> My newly acquired BBB58
> View attachment 16468207
> 
> 
> ...


This watch on rubber is on my grail wish list. Congrats sir on owning this beauty !!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 Bronze Batman


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW C60 Trident Pro 600 Bronze









Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Glycine






























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The rear side of the sea:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Longines Heritage Legend Diver….


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone else suffer this addiction to bronze divers?
> 
> ...


Nice nice nice


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

I don’t have any bronze watches yet..


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

TR007 said:


> I don’t have any bronze watches yet..


Come to the dark side.
Literally.


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hehe, I like the new Laco bronze. Maybe that will be the first step


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

Pilot Watches Basic by Laco Watches | Model Augsburg Oliv 39


Laco offers exclusive and original German Pilot Watches Basic since 1925. Buy your model Augsburg Oliv 39 quick and safely at the Laco Watches Onlineshop.




www.laco.de


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

My two Glycine bronzies - blue and black vintage


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 Batman:


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The Shadow.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Zelos Mako V2 with cognac/blue custom leather strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 Version I


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

BATISCAFO QUADRO45 designed and made by Andrei Troff. A fresh, bold, and beautiful idea in a rather crowded field. The quality is astounding for the price. Beware of imitations, some of which are ironically being sold for higher prices than this original. Support the real McCoy- it’s the right thing to do.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 1st series


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Zelos Mako 500 1st series
> 
> View attachment 16500947


Interesting strap! Tell me more - where to get?


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

time_lizard said:


> Interesting strap! Tell me more - where to get?


This one was part of the package. I bought another one from Zelos directly in dark brown with a quick change system.
Ask Zelos itself.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gondar on the wrist today. Pray we both make it back home together. If for any reason we’re parted under inebriated circumstances, may the luck of the shamrock bring us together again.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Ask Zelos itself.


Thanks! Will do.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Just got this. I know most are nonplussed about this watch, but for 399, I like it


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bell & Ross Instrument De Marine….

Made of Bronze, Wood, and Titanium. Definitely gives you another kind of wood. 

Yeah, I know it’s not a diver.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I am wanting to get one of these. The Liv is Swiss Made and I very much like that dial, but is $770 or something like that and has SW200. The San Martin is $335 and has PT5000, most other specs similar (bronze, sapphire, WR, lug to lug, case diameter and thickness). If they were the same price I’d get the Liv because of the overall look and dial. The SM has no-date which is my preference. Curious what y’all would choose, more just for fun but I’d be interested in the reasons


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 16510501


Who makes this ? What's the case / motor , enjoying it? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bsw_sc said:


> I am wanting to get one of these. The Liv is Swiss Made and I very much like that dial, but is $770 or something like that and has SW200. The San Martin is $335 and has PT5000, most other specs similar (bronze, sapphire, WR, lug to lug, case diameter and thickness). If they were the same price I’d get the Liv because of the overall look and dial. The SM has no-date which is my preference. Curious what y’all would choose, more just for fun but I’d be interested in the reasons
> 
> View attachment 16510515
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how you can truly compare the two. They look quite different. TBH the SM looks quite generic, as is their style in general.

The Liv has some nice differences.... I'm just not a fan of dates. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> I am wanting to get one of these. The Liv is Swiss Made and I very much like that dial, but is $770 or something like that and has SW200. The San Martin is $335 and has PT5000, most other specs similar (bronze, sapphire, WR, lug to lug, case diameter and thickness). If they were the same price I’d get the Liv because of the overall look and dial. The SM has no-date which is my preference. Curious what y’all would choose, more just for fun but I’d be interested in the reasons
> 
> View attachment 16510515
> 
> ...


Pick the one you like most. You will forget about the extra money. 

Pick the value choice and you will always long for your preferred option. 

Spoken from experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Who makes this ? What's the case / motor , enjoying it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Cobra de calibre 

Check eBay, from memory they sell up there. 


Apologies if I’m mistaken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Arrived today. H20 Vintage Bronze with mother of pearl dial. Ordered with orange arrow on second hand.











Picture below is the stock photo from H20 website


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

You are correct, if I went with the SM I may have always wished I got the one I liked more. Ordered it from Liv, looking forward to seeing it in person ! I do love the looks of a bronze watch and that dial is both a sandwich dial (12, 3, 9) but also has applies markers at the other hours, just fantastic looking to me


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Love me some bronze.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

This one today 









Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Who makes this ? What's the case / motor , enjoying it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


thanks TatsNGuns,
the make Cobre de Calibra, model is 3. 
I think his name is John JY Lee.
bronze , sapphire , mayota 9015 movement, internal screw down Bezel, operated by the left crown.
i have had it a few years, and very happy with it.
He also makes other models, 
cheers
G


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Watchcollector21 said:


> thanks TatsNGuns,
> the make Cobre de Calibra, model is 3.
> I think his name is John JY Lee.
> bronze , sapphire , mayota 9015 movement, internal screw down Bezel, operated by the left crown.
> ...


Many thanks , googling on Yahoo as we speak ! Cheers 

Ps , it may be the lighting of the pic & I don't know if you suspend / slow patina-ing at some stage along the patinaing. As some choose to do. That bronze has a nice red ish hue to it which I'd guess means a higher cocktail level of copper then the standard cusn8 ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cobra de calibre
> 
> Check eBay, from memory they sell up there.
> 
> ...


Many thanks as well 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin (aka Angry Birds Evolution Pig)

Once you see the Angry Birds reference, you can’t unsee it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Techme said:


>


Black is cool. But it's not brown. 😂😂😂


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Many thanks , googling on Yahoo as we speak ! Cheers
> 
> Ps , it may be the lighting of the pic & I don't know if you suspend / slow patina-ing at some stage along the patinaing. As some choose to do. That bronze has a nice red ish hue to it which I'd guess means a higher cocktail level of copper then the standard cusn8 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am sure it is cusn8 bronze,
I believe that the patina also changes with your enviroment, 
mine has been at the beach, and all natural. In fact another bronzo that I have is even more blues and purples. Again that has been diving in the med. and made from cusn8


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Dino Zei Nautilo….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Joined the bronze club today...


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

KANESTER said:


> Joined the bronze club today...
> View attachment 16532784


Damn that's hot. Enjoy it. Was just looking at these 15 minutes ago.


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

predapio said:


> Damn that's hot. Enjoy it. Was just looking at these 15 minutes ago.


Thanks! Saw one at an AD on my 40th Bday trip in the Cayman Islands 2 years ago, and I have not been able to get it out of my mind since. Pics dont do it justice vs. in the flesh.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

What’s better than 1 porthole? 8 portholes!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

KANESTER said:


> Joined the bronze club today...
> View attachment 16532784


The Brashear-Models are something really special!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Haven’t done a theme shoot in a while. Super compressor divers in my collection:

L-R: Balticus Grey Seal, Heitis Okeanus Explorer, Longines Legend, Helson Porthole, Strom Agonium Nethuns II, Vancouver Watch Co Cobra de Calibre, Zelos Helmsman 2, and IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Haven’t done a theme shoot in a while. Super compressor divers in my collection:
> 
> L-R: Balticus Grey Seal, Heitis Okeanus Explorer, Longines Legend, Helson Porthole, Strom Agonium Nethuns II, Vancouver Watch Co Cobra de Calibre, Zelos Helmsman 2, and IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin.


I want to see the watch room ..... I imagine walls and walls of winders, maybe laser beam security, maybe a humidifier for stoogies , sitting area ,,, maybe a centralized soft clothed table top ... leather & roughly 3 tons of bronze amazingnesses

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> I want to see the watch room ..... I imagine walls and walls of winders, maybe laser beam security, maybe a humidifier for stoogies , sitting area ,,, maybe a centralized soft clothed table top ... leather & roughly 3 tons of bronze amazingnesses
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol. I like your imagination, but my setup is more r e d neck than regal. I have my watches hanging for dear life on hooks and pegboards. 

This is roughly $150k worth of watches on less than $100 DIY display setup.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Kakofonyx said:


> Lol. I like your imagination, but my setup is more r e d neck than regal. I have my watches hanging for dear life on hooks and pegboards.
> 
> This is roughly $150k worth of watches on less than $100 DIY display setup.


@Kakofonyx picking his watch in the morning.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

predapio said:


> @Kakofonyx picking his watch in the morning.
> View attachment 16543984


That’s pretty much the visual. And then there’s the occasional “choice remorse”, necessitating a do-over. Truly First World problem.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Kakofonyx said:


> Lol. I like your imagination, but my setup is more r e d neck than regal. I have my watches hanging for dear life on hooks and pegboards.
> 
> This is roughly $150k worth of watches on less than $100 DIY display setup.


What, no wall of fancy watch drawers with built in winders... I'm disappointed

And where do keep all your bits like straps and bracelets? In a big shoebox? 

As an aside... are they all Bronzo's? Hard to tell if there are any other types like SS or DLC... then again it wouldn't surprise me if you had another of these full of SS and another DLC!

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Lol. I like your imagination, but my setup is more r e d neck than regal. I have my watches hanging for dear life on hooks and pegboards.
> 
> This is roughly $150k worth of watches on less than $100 DIY display setup.


I'm all about that red neck solution based life ... I mean if a zip tie or duct tape cant fix a problem then it's broke broke ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm all about that red neck solution based life ... I mean if a zip tie or duct tape cant fix a problem then it's broke broke ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My wife always nagged me about my watch obsession till I found duct tape…sorted.

Wrap it round your head twice over the ears and you can’t hear a thing.

Well come on who is brave enough to try it in the wife’s mouth 😬


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> What, no wall of fancy watch drawers with built in winders... I'm disappointed
> 
> And where do keep all your bits like straps and bracelets? In a big shoebox?
> 
> ...


Lol! Yes, these are all bronze/brass watches. I still have a few SS watches. Those are in a display box, but I hardly wear them anymore. I haven’t bought an SS watch in years. Straps and other watch accessories are kept in a few diver boxes. Truth be told, I need to organize them better.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Oris Hölstein Edition….


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel for Thorisday


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

The Tudor tripe B today.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> My wife always nagged me about my watch obsession till I found duct tape…sorted.
> 
> Wrap it round your head twice over the ears and you can’t hear a thing.
> 
> Well come on who is brave enough to try it in the wife’s mouth


I immediately went the different nearly opposite direction in my head .. am I the only one ? 

I means its 2022 & like ummm equality & all that hmmmmm hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably politically insensitive given current world events but still a fav...









Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> I immediately went the different nearly opposite direction in my head .. am I the only one ?
> 
> I means its 2022 & like ummm equality & all that hmmmmm hehehehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


More chance with the duct tape then 👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

Kakofonyx said:


> Oris Hölstein Edition….


That's a rare beast, I'm surprised it didn't get that much attention. Beautiful


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Joseit0 said:


> That's a rare beast, I'm surprised it didn't get that much attention. Beautiful


Thanks. I am too, given it’s an LE of only 250.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Today’s theme: Oversized Arabic numerals 12, 4, and 8 dial hour markers. I believe this style was popularized by UBoat.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> More chance with the duct tape then


Yes yes... the zip ties definitely arent called for on this one for sures heheheh 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

Kakofonyx said:


> Today’s theme: Oversized Arabic numerals 12, 4, and 8 dial hour markers. I believe this style was popularized by UBoat.


You did forget one......


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

John D. said:


> You did forget one......
> View attachment 16557710


Ha! The one that got away. Great one!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

phlabrooy said:


> View attachment 16557817
> 
> View attachment 16557816
> 
> View attachment 16557815


Please tell me you don't wear it like this all the time. It hurts my soul. 😁😁


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Wearing the Captain today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Bronze boxfish 2
Chunky beast


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Happy Easter. Bronze buckle coming along nicely.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it still “hip to be square”? Asking for a friend.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

My Helson Shark Diver (brass) with vintage ammo canvas strap and U-Boot brass buckle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

My favourite bronze


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## KostakisDE (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Patina is growing oh so gently and this thing is looking great …


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Skeletons in my closet….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## mjsterre (Oct 1, 2017)

I like the bronze--really wanting to get the Tudor BB58 Bronze in the semi-near future


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Today’s theme: Oversized Arabic numerals 12, 4, and 8 dial hour markers. I believe this style was popularized by UBoat.


Who makes that crazy a$$ saw tooth monster 3000 diver compressor bro ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> Please tell me you don't wear it like this all the time. It hurts my soul.


Was thinking the exact same thing BUT I think there is a subsection of our community who in fact wear their watches exactly as shown in images 1 through however many ..... how the glass doesnt look like road rash is my question. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Anyone need a 21mm solid bronze screw in buckle?.
I ordered a 22mm but evidently someone thought I needed a 21mm instead. My loss your gain. First to PM me gets it. Only catch, you have to use it, I want to see pictures on a watch, don't hoard it and put it away. It also has to be for a bronze watch.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Is that a “Door stopper”???
I thought you brought them to the shooting range…… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

predapio said:


> Anyone need a 21mm solid bronze screw in buckle?.
> I ordered a 22mm but evidently someone thought I needed a 21mm instead. My loss your gain. First to PM me gets it. Only catch, you have to use it, I want to see pictures on a watch, don't hoard it and put it away. It also has to be for a bronze watch.
> View attachment 16621955
> View attachment 16621956


I never did understand the odd width sizing of lugs and bands.... why not just stick to the evens all around  ?

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Who makes that crazy a$$ saw tooth monster 3000 diver compressor bro ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That’s Abyssus by Visconti.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaventsmann 









“NR 20”









Coasters by Mott Straps (our own: Solar g-shocker)
(Go Get your own,..mine are Not 4sale)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Russ1965 said:


>


I never noticed how rich the patina is on the Oris watches in comparison. They are very deep and with the wear highlights soo authentic looking! This is a stunning watch Russ1965! It’s going to look fantastic if you let it age!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sgrysdon said:


> I never noticed how rich the patina is on the Oris watches in comparison. They are very deep and with the wear highlights soo authentic looking! This is a stunning watch Russ1965! It’s going to look fantastic if you let it age!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Scott !

Very kind of you to say so.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

What's a solid bronze bunting bearing you ask?.
Yeah, I don't know either, but it's big, bronze and weighs over a pound.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

predapio said:


> What's a solid bronze bunting bearing you ask?.
> Yeah, I don't know either, but it's big, bronze and weighs over a pound.
> View attachment 16630473
> View attachment 16630474
> View attachment 16630480


There is a great joke in this but I'll refrain ....


For the thread...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> That’s Abyssus by Visconti.


It would appear all your 'missing'  for this beast is the bronze bracelet 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> It would appear all your 'missing'  for this beast is the bronze bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green wrists? 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just arrived today. I wanted to try out a bronze watch and also a watch with a green dial, to see if I like the color. I think its a great look and I am happy I pulled the trigger.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

cerberus63 said:


> Just arrived today. I wanted to try out a bronze watch and also a watch with a green dial, to see if I like the color. I think its a great look and I am happy I pulled the trigger.
> View attachment 16635616
> 
> View attachment 16635617


Great watch…..welcome to the green wrist gang.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Some Mott and a handroll


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

cerberus63 said:


> Just arrived today. I wanted to try out a bronze watch and also a watch with a green dial, to see if I like the color. I think its a great look and I am happy I pulled the trigger.
> View attachment 16635616
> 
> View attachment 16635617


I’ve been trying to decide between one of these and the Ventus Northstar. I’m leaning towards the Zelos though. Yours looks great.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Maranez on MoTT


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

garydusa said:


> Maranez on MoTT


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
You've ruined it. The patina will never come back 

🤔🤔🤔
Oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

garydusa said:


> Maranez on MoTT


 Lemon Diver 🍋😖
... how did the buckle survive?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

time_lizard said:


> Lemon Diver
> ... how did the buckle survive?


All came out Great! It’s brand new, so really was just giving a quick Lemon bath to remove any oils & the initial shelf ‘Tina from the factory.
When I do the buckles I do them separately cuz they’re usually a little tougher to clean, so I “thumb rub” them during the 10 minute bath.

…now on to a natural patina

another pic for the thread:


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Wow, what a beauty!
I must find one too (will do without the lemon bath, although).
I occurs to me, it is missing in my collection. I'll go hunting now 💎


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Zlatoust Bronze Muonionalusta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

Cobra De Calibre, patina is purely from wear.The odd dunk in ocean probably helped


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

A few more of my bronze watches, all natural patina. They all patina differently


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

You guys are killing’ me! I’ve got to get a bronze watch. They show their age perfectly. I love that look


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Paul in SC said:


> You guys are killing’ me! I’ve got to get a bronze watch. They show their age perfectly. I love that look


Do it….you know it makes sense.

As an entry watch look at the CW bronze, great watch and they patinate to a beautiful colour👍🏻


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## BOGSAT66 (9 mo ago)

super short reply. But yes. Love bronze cases!!


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah yeah, I skipped leg day at the tanning salon.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Walked the dog along the beach after the day trippers have gone home then a little bit of me time in a beer garden. Sunday was a good day.


----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Great weekend!
















Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 Batman


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Still new, shiny and golden... my training bonze for my someday-Bronzo


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Patina starting nicely.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I have two...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Went blue-turquoise last night. 💪🏻


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

That’s a lot of patina. Whew!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

This shinny lady needs some treatment


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, Having decided I definitely didn't need any more bronze watches.....TC9 Depth Charge with field dial arrived yesterday.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

PoPZilla said:


> View attachment 16698056


Love the Tank and the Helson.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

For this morning.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

Rojote said:


> Went blue-turquoise last night. 💪🏻
> View attachment 16685281
> 
> View attachment 16685282


Was there a specific effort / chemical / egg concoction used to make that?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Greelycl said:


> Was there a specific effort / chemical / egg concoction used to make that?


I used white vinegar and sea salt fumes for the more blue turquoise patina. Apple cider vinegar w/ sea salt produced the greenish 

colored patina. Let the watch head hang about 1 inch above liquid for 6-18 hours depending how much patina you want. No eggs where used. 

Here is picture of my setup. Pretty easy imo. 🏁


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I stopped on this patina. When you wash it quite a bit comes off. Finished product. Liked it best. Fyi.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca 2000m


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk brass/bronze….


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Solar G” said I should move around more now that I’m recovering from the “ViD”!
..So out for a walk w/ the wife after dinner*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New Helberg CH6 bronzo in route.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

On black engineer. 🏁💪🏻


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey guys, I'd like to ask you for your assessment 
Maybe you already have experience with the Bell & Ross 
Would you consider upgrading from the Aquadive to the Bell & Ross and let the Aquadive go?

My wrist is about 6.5 inches (16,5cm).
One of these pictures shows the Aquadive on my wrist. The B&R shows the desired model. 

Thinking of an alternative bronze watch - the BlackBay Bronze is available for about additional 500USD compared to the B&R.

So, do you guys think one of these two watches is worth an upgrade? It means to sell the Aquadive and invest additional 1k USD for the B&R or additional 1.5k USD for the Tudor.

I am myself very split, as all three have very different bronze alloys. 
The bezel inlay on the Aquadive is fully lumed ceramic. B&R unlumed bronze, Tudor uses a simple aluminum inlay.

Thank you for your opinions


----------



## willland (10 mo ago)

My first bronze. Glycine GL0390.

Bill


----------



## willland (10 mo ago)

My second bronze. Edox Skydiver Military Bronze. 80115 BRZN NDR


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*












































*Cheers! *


----------



## DavP (May 23, 2011)

garydusa said:


> *Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I have an original 60s one but the slightly smaller versions are almost perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown)

Edit: OOPS My bad...(at least there’s Bronze watches in the Background)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## miketheteeth (Mar 7, 2015)

Patina developing nicely after a few weeks wear.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today
….on A BIG THICK MOTT STRAP! (How Thick?….REALLY THICK!!!)*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Middle “A1” is my Bronze Qualifier for the Thread Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Maranez Rawai


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok-Europe Energia


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca bronze brasso'ed on stainless bracelet


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Baltic Bathyscaphe *Aquascaphe* on a new Barton's strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helberg CH1


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bmwbruce (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## elim (Jul 23, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16770843


Stop posting this Damb thing...... Makes me want to sell everything I own to buy one.....


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Today’s theme: Recessed crystals.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

Steel Dive Willard


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16798231


I want lol


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Little copper scales on the Spyderco. 👍


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I think I may have been a bit overZelos


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight Bronze T-100 Tritium


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Corrigia Prototipo A


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love the insanity of those Gondars. I've been trying to buy one for about two years. I've been close a couple of times.
Usually something like, tax, or conus, or even a two in one deal only holds it up. 

Though to be honest I do wonder whether it's actually very wearable, even though it looks the nuts!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16719621
> 
> View attachment 16719622


Looks like a tuna... but not a tuna.
Unusual looking watch. I like it.

What model of sharkey is this one? I've not come across it before. 

Ahh, looking at it again...I see what you've done there...tuna without the can. You've taken off the shroud. Looks great. 
Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Still on the Bronze bender


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karl1929 (Nov 2, 2020)

[CITAZIONE="garydusa, posta: 55458049, membro: 177692"]
*Hai 'Tina?...
















*
[/CITAZIONE]
[CITAZIONE="garydusa, posta: 55458049, membro: 177692"]
*Hai 'Tina?...
















*
[/CITAZIONE][/CITAZIONE][/CITAZIONE]


garydusa said:


> *Got ‘Tina?…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This red is the brushed dial?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

[/CITAZIONE][/CITAZIONE][/CITAZIONE]
*This red is the brushed dial?*
[/QUOTE]
*Why, Yes,…Yes it is!*

















*Cheers Bitzer!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karl1929 (Nov 2, 2020)

garydusa said:


> [/CITAZIONE][/CITAZIONE][/CITAZIONE]
> *This red is the brushed dial?*


*Why, Yes,…Yes it is!*

















*Cheers Bitzer!*
[/QUOTE]
I like the brushed effect but I couldn't see it well from here, but I don't like that red. Thank you for your reply. (sorry, I sent the message twice.)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Halveye said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tan canvas patina and blue. Sign me up bro! Killer combo


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Fonderia Navale Mictlan….


----------



## Jaco Frostorius (5 mo ago)

I really wanted that Zelos Swordfish with the bronze bracelet. Do you smell like pennies after wearing it all day?


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

(Brass A1) (Copper everything else) not bronze 😉


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## AsTimeFlies (Sep 9, 2021)

I really wanted the Panerai until I found out the price! I just got a BB58 BB a few months back and I'm letting that baby patina right up. Not watching or scrubbing a thing off of it. I love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

XIIVI Taranis MMXXII/XXIX (6 of 6 LE). The seconds are counted by the small central disc. A cool feature for those of us who like 2-hander watches but also want a continuous visual feedback.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Meg


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*WOW,…THAT‘S A UNICORN !!!

…They Once Roamed the Earth, but Disappeared from All Existence For Years & Years
UNTIL RECENTLY…



USMC0321 said:



49er today








Click to expand...

*








*CONGRATS!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*And Thanks To Mr. Solar G-Shocker…

…Here’s My UNICORN 49’er!

















Thanks Again Neil, You Da Man!*


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

my only one...to date...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

double post, whoops. 😂


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has lectured me as well…)*


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Caught in the rain, I am glad I am wearing this.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Took the new to me IWC Aquatimer "Chuck" for a dip yesterday...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Mictofo Bronzo


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

bit of fun! arrived today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

what divers are available in the <$1000 USD realm?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16861924


Hey buddy, do you recall who made this strap for you ? 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hey buddy, do you recall who made this strap for you ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Dr Phil….who was trading as strapsssss on eBay at the time.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ebel Discovery bronze LE 

“El Diablo”


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AP Diver bronze homage.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

Definitely an addiction...I can't keep my eyes off the bronze Tudor BB58!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Down by the sea 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus 
















BALWB01


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Everything is better in bronze.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I feel like I need a tetanus shot now after perusing this thread.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

debussychopin said:


> I feel like I need a tetanus shot now after perusing this thread.


You’re more likely to get an infection from wearing stainless steel watches than bronze or brass watches. Copper and its alloys, such as brass, bronze and copper-nickel, are inherently antimicrobial. They continuously kill bacteria that cause infection. Solid copper surfaces killed 99.9% of microorganisms within two hours of contact. 

The more you know…..


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello everyone,
so far i have watched the subject of bronze watches. now maybe from time to time I will show something from the collection


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Getting repetitive; not traveling with a whole lot of bronze:


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


> Getting repetitive; not traveling with a whole lot of bronze:


I recommend the original "batiscafo". there are differences 

today odyssey


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

avax bronze on mushroom picking


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice one^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Nice one^^


😊


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..



































“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the good ol’ days*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

DM1936


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


>


Very nice - can you share the reference for this one? Never seen one. Thanks!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

FortunateSon11 said:


> Very nice - can you share the reference for this one? Never seen one. Thanks!


Thanks. It’s just a Steeldive with a cerakote dial and some catalog hands/milgauss second… Bronze ones are going in at some point. Like the original kickstarter Batiscafo, the lug design isn’t the most reliable, but fun to mod and mess around with.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Todays brass/bronze on MottNato


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks. It’s just a Steeldive with a cerakote dial and some catalog hands/milgauss second… Bronze ones are going in at some point. Like the original kickstarter Batiscafo, the lug design isn’t the most reliable, but fun to mod and mess around with.


Good info - Thanks!


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

have a nice Sunday


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My last bronzo. 

Enjoy your day friends! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> My last bronzo.
> 
> Enjoy your day friends!
> 
> ...


Never again? Or is that the grail and there is no other? 

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bendodds360 said:


> My last bronzo.
> 
> Enjoy your day friends!
> 
> ...


Looks great Ben! Glad to see you posting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

With traditional lume shot..
















Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

odyssey


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

garydusa said:


> *Wishing it was the 53mm one..
> ..but nope it’s only the 46mm
> 
> 
> ...


The 46 is more than enough for me...wishing I had the two that they owe me in hand... they are stuck over there until all this mess in the Ukraine  gets sorted..

Anyway, here's the only one I do have at the moment..it's only a baby one at 46mm 









Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## imagaspasser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## pedro44 (Aug 4, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


Like that, what brand is the case


Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

pedro44 said:


> Like that, what brand is the case
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Steeldive


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Brass Maranez Bangla


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mostly bronze…?


----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

Steeldive Willard


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bronze Combat Sub


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

weekend 🥃🍺


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AS Watches B1S FA/B or, as I prefer to call it, Speziato (Spicy).


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

weekend 🥃🥂


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

garydusa said:


> *Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy your now rare piece. Appears the Kav is no more. Shame, great looking watches.









Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

help needed. I run out of straps for this beauty


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> help needed. I run out of straps for this beauty


Is the lug attachment normal? I see some bolts sticking out…

For the thread (agh wrong thread
- old pic)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

solar g-shocker said:


> Is the lug attachment normal? I see some bolts sticking out…
> 
> For the thread
> 
> ...


its a strange attachment with allen screws


----------



## CantTellTime (Dec 31, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


What is that?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Russy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The Italian


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

4xZ


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze/Titanium


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

USMC0321 said:


> Bronze/Titanium


Beauty G. Love that contrast! 

Here’s my latest after some patina juice











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

​


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

weekend


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Police diver and tea 😀


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

A collage of crazy crystals in my collection. Clearly, I have a complex.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


> A collage of crazy crystals in my collection. Clearly, I have a complex.


Amazing collection!!! I love them ALL!!! 😘 😍 🥰

Well done Sir!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O bronze Orca


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)

H 42


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Amazing collection!!! I love them ALL!!!
> 
> Well done Sir!!!


Thank you, Sir!!!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon. The Moby Dick to my Captain Ahab. I never felt my bronze collection was complete without it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Andersmann ANN0931 bronze.


----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Six shades of Red. Better than Fifty shades of Grey.


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy new year bronze heads 😀


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16770843


That to me is a Panerai. I don’t care for really any other models. It’s bronze classic or no Panerai for me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> That to me is a Panerai. I don’t care for really any other models. It’s bronze classic or no Panerai for me.


It’s my favourite model as well, I have lost interest in recent years, especially as their pricing is now a work of fiction.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ikepod Seapod


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## abir (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Thunder Tank custom











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

